# Մշակույթ > Գրականություն >  Մանանեխի սերմը

## Sambitbaba

*Մ Ա Ն Ա Ն Ե Խ Ի  
Ս Ե Ր Մ Ը*
*ՄԵԿՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ ՀԻՆԳԵՐՈՐԴ՝
ՍԲ. ԹՈՄԱՍԻ ԱՎԵՏԱՐԱՆԻ*



 *ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿ.*

*Օ Շ Ո*


Օշո՝ մոտավորապես նշանակում է. օվկիանոսի մեջ լուծված: 

Հայտնի նեոհինդուիստական գուրու է և միստիկ, “համընդհանուր ազատագրման” փիլիսոփայության քարոզիչ: Իսկական անունն է՝ Չանդրա Մոհան Ջեին (11.11.1931-19.01.1990), բայց իր կյանքի ընթացքում կրել է տարբեր անուններ: Դա համապատասխանում է հնդկական տրադիցիաներին և արտացոլում է նրա հոգևոր գործունեության հաջորդական փոփոխությունը:

Օշոն՝ մարդ-լեգենդ է: Օրինակ, ահա, թե ինչ է նրա մասին ասում Ա.Ա. Գրիցանովն իր “Ռաջնիշ Օշո” գրքի մեջ.


“_Դժվար է XX դարի երկրորդ կեսում գտնել այնքան հակասական անձնավորություն, որպիսին է Ռաջնիշ Օշոն: Համաձայն մի դասակարգումների, նա նոր մարգարե է, ով միաժամանակ հիշեցնում է թե Բուդդային, թե Հիսուսին և թե Մուհամեդին: Ուրիշ վերդիկտների համաձայն, նա բարոյազուրկ մի տիպ է, ով փորձում է քարուքանդ անել ժամանակակից մարդկության բոլոր բարոյական հիմքերը, և բավական հաջողության է հասել դրանում:

Գնահատականները, որ տվել են նրան տարբեր գրքերում, զարմանալիորեն հակասում են իրար: Բայց եթե այդ՝ անկասկած, - վերին կարգի խարիզմատիկ (թող նույնիսկ բոլոր գոյություն ունեցող կրոնական դավանանքները հերքող) հոգևոր առաջնորդի կյանքի օրոք նրա հաջողությունը կարելի էր բացատրել անձնական հեղինակությամբ և նրա կողմնակիցների հմտությամբ, - բայց այս էզոթերիկի մահից հետո աչքի ընկավ նրա ուսմունքի բառացի շարադրության (ավելի քան 600 հատոր) ձգողականությունը: Համեմված կատակներով  և զվարճասույթներով, առակներով և խրատներով, խորիմաստ մաքսիմներով և բարձրորակ փիլիսոփայական թեզիսներով, այն մինչև օրս էլ մեծ ուշադրություն է գրավում_”:


Օշոյի մասին իրոք որ ոչ թե մեկ գիրք է գրվել, և ես, իհարկե, ոչ ցանկություն, ոչ ժամանակ, և ոչ էլ հնարավորություն ունեմ տեղադրել այդ բոլորն այստեղ: Բայց խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ, - շատ է հետաքրքիր և իրոք՝ հակասական:

Իսկ այստեղ ես կփորձեմ թարգմանել հատվածներ նրա “Մանանեխի հատիկը” գրքից, ինչն աննկարագրելի ցնցեց ինձ իր իմաստությամբ:

----------

E-la Via (24.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՆԱԽԱԲԱՆ*

Ես մեծացել եմ քրիստոնեական շրջապատում. ընտանիք, դպրոց և կիրակնօրյա քարոզներ: Հիսուսի կյանքի մասին ավետարանական պատմություններից ինձ մոտ կերտվել էր բարի և փափուկ՝ այլ խոսքերով ասած, լավ մի մարդու դիմանկար: Ինձ խորինս ներշնչել էին, որ պետք է լինել բարի, փափուկ և լավը, իսկ հոգու մյուս, մութ կողմը պահել գաղտնի՝ նույնիսկ ինքս ինձանից, այնպես ինչպես մեր հետևից անդուլ հետևում է Հայր Աստված:

Ժամանակի ընթացքում նման դաստիարակությունը վերաճեց կյանքը թունավորող մեղքի զգացման: Ինչ էլ անեի ես, դա, ըստ էության, ոչինչ չէր փոխում. ես մնում էի մեղավոր: Չէր մնում ոչ մի հույս, նույնիսկ միտք չէր ծագում այն մասին, որ կյանքը կարող է նաև ուրախություն լինել, տոն, երջանկություն: Քրիստոնեական աշխարհայացքն իր փոքրիկ աշխարհն էր ստեղծում՝ պուճուրիկ, նեղ, անվտանգ և, գլխավորը, արտաքինից պարկեշտ:

Հանդիպելով Հիսուսի հետ երկրորդ անգամ, ուսուցիչ Օշոյի կողքին երկար տարիներ անց կացնելուց հետո, ես ցնցված մնացի Հիսուսի էությամբ և իմաստությամբ: Այժմ կարող էի տարբերել, թե ինչպիսին կարող եմ դառնալ ես ինքս, ինպիսին կարող են դառնալ բոլոր մարդիկ: Ես հասկացա, որ երկու հազար տարվա ընթացքում մարդկային կուրությունը լրիվ և ամբողջովին խեղել է Հիսուսի իրական կերպարը:

Այս գիրքը բոլորովին էլ սիրունիկ ավետարանչական պատմություն չէ: Այս էջերին ցանված են ռադիկալ և անդառնալի հեղափոխության մանանեխի սերմերը, մնում է նկատել միայն նրանց ծիլերը: Հակառակ դեպքում մեզ հետ էլ կարող է տեղի ունենալ այն, ինչ տեղի ունեցավ, կարծես թե, Հիսուսի առաջին աշակերտների հետ, ովքեր նրա խոսքերը դարձրեցին իրենց անգիտության արդարացում և թվացյալ սփոփանքի աղբյուր՝ և դրանով կորցրեցին Ուսուցչի հետևից գնալու հրաշալի հնարավորությունը:

“Մանանեխի հատիկը” – Թովմասի Ավետարանի մեկնությունն է, և ձեր առջև է՝ Քրիստոսի մասին բոլոր գրքերից ամենազարմանալին…

“Թովմասի Ավետարանը” չափազանց հաճախ հիշատակում է Հիսուսի խռովարական, փոխակերպիչ ոգու մասին, որը ոչ թե խաղաղություն, այլ սուր բերեց; այդ իսկ պատճառով այն հազիվ թե կարողանա ընկնել սփոփիչ  հավատի հիմքում:

Օշոն՝ այն սուրն է, որը հրավառ կրքով ճեղքում է ինքնախաբեությունն ու մոլորությունները, միակ իսկական հեղափոխության՝ հոգու հեղափոխության մանանեխի սերմեր նետելով մեր սրտերի մեջ:


 *  Մա Անանդ Նիրվեդ*

----------

E-la Via (24.02.2014), Արէա (24.02.2014), Պարոն Քյանդար (25.04.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

Մի հինգ-վեց տարի առաջ էի տարված Օշոյով: ՈՒ հենց նա էլ ինձ ակումբ բերեց:  Կարդացել եմ մի շարք գրքեր, ինչպես նաև նրա ինքնակենսագրականը: Դրանք էլ բավական էին ոչ միայն իր անձի հակասական կողմերը տեսնելու, այլև իր արտահայտած մտքերում ու գաղափարներում այդ հակասությունը տեսնելու համար: Նա ինքն է դրանք բացահայտ մատնացույց անում: Սկզբից մեկը մյուսին հակասող, նույնիսկ իրար  հերքող մտքերը խրտնեցրեցին, բայց հետո պարզ դարձավ, որ նման մաշտաբների գործունեություն ծավալելու, նման քանակի, կրոնական տարբեր պատկանելության  մարդկանց հետ գործ ունենալու դեպքում, էդպես էլ պետք է լիներ: Էդ խառնաշփոթը նաև ստիպում է հալած յուղի տեղ չընդունել նրա խոսքերը, այլ սեփական վերլուծություններով ու փորձով  ճիշտ եզրակացություններ անել: Օշոն ներքին տեղաշարժերի, սահմաններ ու պատեր քանդելու վարպետ է: Իսկ դա քիչ չէ:
«Մանանեխի սերմին» մի քանի անգամ ցանկացել եմ անդրադառնամ, բայց էդպես էլ չի ստացվել: Սամբիթբաբա, հետաքրքրությամբ կհետևեմ թարգմանությանդ: Ո՞վ գիտի, միգուցե դրա շնորհիվ  սկսեմ ամբողջական տարբերակը կարդալ:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՄԱՆԱՆԵԽԻ   ՍԵՐՄԸ
Զրույց  առաջին*


_Աշակերտներն ասացին Հիսուսին.
Ասա մեզ, ինչի՞ է նման երկնային արքայությունը:
Նա ասաց նրանց. Այն նման է մանանեխի սերմին,
ամենափոքրին բոլոր սերմերի մեջ:
Իսկ երբ նա ընկնում է մշակված հողի վրա, 
նա մեծ ճյուղ է տալիս և 
ապաստան է դառնում երկնային թռչունների համար:_

Հարաբերությունները մարդկանց միջև շատ են փոխվել՝ և փոխվել են դեպի վատը: Կորել է խորությունը. կինն այլևս կին չէ, այլ ուղղակի ընկերուհի; ամուսինն՝ ամուսին չէ, այլ ուղղակի ընկեր: Ընկերությունն, իհարկե, շատ լավ բան է, բայց խորություն չունի, իսկ ամուսնությունը՝ խորը երևույթ է: Դա խորին ինքնանվիրատվություն է, բայց եթե ոչինչ չես զոհում, ուրեմն մնում ես ծանծաղուտի մեջ խրված: Եթե ոչինչ չզոհես, հեռու չես թռչի: Կարելի է թփրտալ վերևում, բայց խորը չես սուզվի: 

Իհարկե, վտանգավոր է խորը սուզվելը: Եվ այդպես էլ պետք է լինի, չէ՞ որ ծանծաղուտում ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզ է: Այնտեղ կարելի է քեզ ռոբոտի պես պահել և գիտակցելու հարկ էլ չկա: Բայց որքան ավելի խորը, այնքան ավելի կարևոր է զգաստ լինել, որովհետև ամենուր դարանել է մահը: Վախը խորությունից` մեր հարաբերությունները դարձրել է ծանծաղ, ինչպես մանկական “գորտաման”-ջրավազանը:

Ընկեր կամ ընկերուհի` իհարկե, շատ լավ է, բայց նրանց երբեք չես տանի այն խորքերը, որ թաքնված են մեզանից ամեն մեկի մեջ: Ընկերուհու հետ կարող է լինել սեքս, բայս սեր` դժվար թե: Սերը արմատներ է արձակում խորքում: Ծանծաղուտում հնարավոր է միայն սեքսը, բայց սեքսը` կենդանական, կենսաբանական զգացում է: Սեքսը սքանչելի է, երբ խորին սիրո մասն է հանդիսանում, այլապես այն ուղղակի սեքս է: Մարդկանց կապող ոչինչ չկա, և այդ պատճառով այն նույնիսկ տգեղ է. մարդիկ ուղղակի դիպչում են իրար մի պահ և արագ բաժանվում տարբեր կողմեր: Միանում են միայն մարմինները, բայց ոչ հոգին` ոչ ես, ոչ դու: Ահա թե ինչ պատահեց բոլոր հարաբերությունների հետ մարդկանց մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մի հինգ-վեց տարի առաջ էի տարված Օշոյով: ՈՒ հենց նա էլ ինձ ակումբ բերեց:  Կարդացել եմ մի շարք գրքեր, ինչպես նաև նրա ինքնակենսագրականը: Դրանք էլ բավական էին ոչ միայն իր անձի հակասական կողմերը տեսնելու, այլև իր արտահայտած մտքերում ու գաղափարներում այդ հակասությունը տեսնելու համար: Նա ինքն է դրանք բացահայտ մատնացույց անում: Սկզբից մեկը մյուսին հակասող, նույնիսկ իրար  հերքող մտքերը խրտնեցրեցին, բայց հետո պարզ դարձավ, որ նման մաշտաբների գործունեություն ծավալելու, նման քանակի, կրոնական տարբեր պատկանելության  մարդկանց հետ գործ ունենալու դեպքում, էդպես էլ պետք է լիներ: Էդ խառնաշփոթը նաև ստիպում է հալած յուղի տեղ չընդունել նրա խոսքերը, այլ սեփական վերլուծություններով ու փորձով  ճիշտ եզրակացություններ անել: Օշոն ներքին տեղաշարժերի, սահմաններ ու պատեր քանդելու վարպետ է: Իսկ դա քիչ չէ:
> «Մանանեխի սերմին» մի քանի անգամ ցանկացել եմ անդրադառնամ, բայց էդպես էլ չի ստացվել: Սամբիթբաբա, հետաքրքրությամբ կհետևեմ թարգմանությանդ: Ո՞վ գիտի, միգուցե դրա շնորհիվ  սկսեմ ամբողջական տարբերակը կարդալ:


Ես էլ առաջներում երբեք չեմ խորացել նրա փիլիսոփայության մեջ: Այնքան շատ գիրք ունի տնաշենը, որ հենց քանակն արդեն վախեցնում է: Բայց երևի հիմնական պատճառն այն էր, որ տարիներ առաջ կարդացի նրա "Հրաշքի որոնումներում" գիրքը: Հուսով եմ գիտես, որ համանուն առաջին գիրքը Օշոյից առաջ գրել է Գուրջիևի աշակերտ Պյոտր Ուսպենսկին, և գիրքն ամբողջովին Գուրջիևի ուսմունքի մասին է: (Տեղին է ասել, որ երրորդ համանուն գիրքն էլ կա, որը գրել է կանադացի հայ նյու-էյջական Էլիզա Մադա Դալյանը: ) Եվ ինձ թվաց, թե իր գրքում Օշոն մի տեսակ հեգնանքով է խոսում Գուրջիևի տեսության մասին... Դե ես էլ, վիրավորվելով իմ երիտասարդ տարիների կուռք Գուրջիևի համար, Օշոյին ուղարկեցի անտառ` հեռու և երկարաժամկետ: Հիմա, ճիշտ է, բոլորովին փոխել եմ կարծիքս և ընդունում եմ, որ սխալ էր այն, քանզի ինքդ էլ կտեսնես, որ "Մանանեխի սերմում" Օշոն բավական հաճախ հիշատակում է Գուրջիևին և ոչ քիչ հարգանքով...

Բայց ոչինչ հենց այնպես չի լինում:
Քրիստոնեության մասին վեճերի մեջ թե Ակումբում և թե Ակումբից դուրս, եկա հասա Ավետարաններին, հետո` Պարականոն Ավետարաններին, հետո առաջին անգամ կարդացի Թովմասինը, շշմեցի ու համարյա անմիջապես կարդացի երկրորդ անգամ ու ավելի շշմեցի... Իսկ համարյա անմիջապես հետո` մի օր մտա գրախանութ, և առաջին գիրքը, որ մտավ աչքս, Օշոյի "Մանանեխի սերմն" էր, վերցրեցի, բացեցի և` "Թովմասի հինգերորդ Ավետարանի մեկնություն"...

Իսկ հիմա գրասեղանիս վրա իր հերթին է սպասում Օշոյի "Ալմաստե սուտրա" գիրքը, ամենահին բուդդիստական մատյանի մեկնությունը:

Վեյ ջան, շատ ուրախ եմ, որե թեման հետաքրքրել է քեզ, իսկ առավել ուրախ եմ, որ համընկել են մեր հետաքրքրությունները: :Smile:  

Հուսով եմ, որ չես հիասթափվի:

----------

E-la Via (25.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Լուրջ հարաբերությունները բոլորովին վերացել են, իսկ չէ՞ որ ամենալուրջ հարաբերություններն են, որ կապում են ուսուցչին և աշակերտին: Հիսուսի խոսքերը երբեք չես հասկանա, եթե չես գիտակցում ուսուցչի և աշակերտի միջև հարաբերությունների ամբողջ թափը: Նման հարաբերություններից վաղուց հետ են սովորել: Կնոջը փոխարինել է ընկերուհին, ամուսնուն` ընկերը, իսկ ուսուցիչներն ու հարաբերությունները, որ կապում էին վերջիններիս աշակերտների հետ, ամբողջովին վերացել են: Ավելի ճիշտ, նրանց փոխարինել են կատարյալ նոր հարաբերություններ` հոգեբույժի և հիվանդի հարաբերությունները:

Հոգեբույժի և պացիենտի միջև փոխհարաբերություններն ակամա անառողջ են, հիվանդագին են, չէ՞ որ հիվանդը բժշկի մոտ է գալիս ոչ թե ճշմարտություն գտնելու համար և հաճախ նույնիսկ ոչ առողջանալու հույսով… “Առողջանալ” հասկացումն այստեղ շատ կարևոր է. դա ամբողջականություն է, դա սրբություն է, դա անհատի խորին ապաքինումն է: Բայց պացիենտը գալիս է ոչ թե հանուն առողջանալու, չէ՞ որ նրանց, ով իսկապես ցանկանում է առողջանալ, անվանում են աշակերտ, այլ ոչ թե պացիենտ: Հիվանդն ուղղակի ցանկանում է _պրծնել_  հիվանդությունից` դա հերքման ճանապարհն է: Նա գալիս է միայն  այն բանի համար, որպեսզի նրան ուժով հետ վերադարձնեն նորմալ վիճակի և նա նորից կարողանա նորմալ աշխարհի մասնիկը դառնալ: Նա խափանվել է, նրան պետք է վերանորոգել, և հոգեբույժն օգնում է նրան նորից ընտելանալ: Ընտելանալ ինչի՞ն: Այս աշխարհին, այս հասարակությանը, որոնք հենց իրենք` անհուսալիորեն հիվանդ են:

Նրանք, ում ընդունված է “նորմալ” մարդ անվանել, - ուղղակի նորմալ հիվանդներ են, նորմալ խենթեր: Դա նորմալ խելագարություն է: “Նորմալները” նույնպես խելագարներ են, ուղղակի նրանց խելագարությունը հուպ է տրված որոշակի շրջանակների մեջ, խցկված է հասարակությամբ և մշակույթով սահմանված սահմանների մեջ: Եվ հիվանդ են համարում նրան, ով խախտում է դրանք, անցնում է ընդունված սահմանը: Այդ ժամանակ ամբող հասարակությունը, որն ինքն էլ` հիվանդ է, -  սկսում է պնդել, որ այդ մարդը հիվանդ է: Բայց սահմաններին կանգնած են հոգեբույժները, ովքեր օգնում են պացիենտին վերադառնալ հետ` հետ, դեպի անդեմ ամբոխը:

----------

E-la Via (25.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հոգեբույժն ուսուցիչ չի դառնա, որովհետև ինքն էլ` առողջ չէ: Իսկ պացիենտը երբեք աշակերտ չի դառնա, չէ՞ որ նա գալիս է ոչ թե սովորելու համար: Նա անհանգստացած է, բայց չի ուզում վախենալ, և այդ պատճառով նրա բոլոր ջանքերն ուղղված են վերանորոգման, այլ ոչ թե ապաքինման վրա: Հոգեբույժը երբեք ուսուցիչ չի դառնա, բայց արևմուտքում մտածում են, թե դա համարյա նույն բանն է; շուտով այդպես կսկսեն մտածել Արևելքում էլ: Բայց հոգեբույժը` ուսուցիչ չէ, - նա ինքն էլ հիվանդ է: Նա գիտի վերանորոգել ուրիշներին, և դա շատ լավ է: Եվ իրոք, ինչու՞ մի հիվանդը չի կարող օգնել մյուս հիվանդին: Կարող է: Բայց մի հիվանդն անկարող է բուժել մեկ այլ հիվանդի; մի խելակորույս չի կարող մեկ այլ խելակորույսի նորմալ դարձնել:

Ես մի քանի բան կպատմեմ, և դուք ինքներդ կհամոզվեք: Ֆրոյդը ցնցվում էր մահվան մասին ցանկացած հիշատակման դեպքում: Մի երկու անգամ նա նույնիսկ կորցրել է գիտակցությունն ու ընկել է աթոռից` և դա այն պատճառով, որ ինչ-որ մեկը սկսել է խոսել եգիպտական մումիաների մասին: Նա կորցրել է գիտակցությու՛նը: Իսկ մի ուրիշ անգամ Յունգն է ինչ-որ բան պատմել մահվան ու դիակների մասին, իսկ Ֆրոյդը հանկարծ դողացել ու ընկել է անգիտակից: Եթե ինքը Ֆրոյդն այդպես վախեցել է մահից, էլ ի՞նչ կարելի է ասել նրա աշակերտների մասին: Եվ ընդհանրապես, ինչու՞ այդպես վախենալ մահից: Դուք կարո՞ղ եք պատկերացնել, որ Բուդդան վախենար մահից: Ոչ, հակառակ դեպքում նա ուղղակի բուդդա չի:

Յունգն ինքն է պատմել, որ շատ անգամ է պատրաստվել գնալ Հռոմ, տեսնել Վատիկանը, և, ամենակարևորը, լինել Վատիկանի մեծ գրադարանում, որտեղ պահվում են ամենահազվադեպ ու գաղտնի գրություններն աշխարհի բոլոր կրոնների մասին: Բայց բավական էր Յունգը տոմս գներ, և դողն անմիջապես ջանն էր ընկնում` պատկերացնու՛մ եք, ճամփորդություն Հռո՛մ… Յունգը հետ էր տալիս տոմսն ու տուն էր վերադառնում: Այդպես էլ նա Հռոմ չգնաց: Շատ անգամ պատրաստվեց, բայց այդպես էլ չգնաց:

Ի՞նչ մի վախենալու բան կար: Եղածն ի՞նչ էր` Հռոմ: Ինչու՞ էր հոգեբույժն այդպես վախենում հաղորդակցվել կրոնի հետ: Որովհետև Հռոմը` դա սիմվոլ էր, մարմնացում, իսկ Յունգն իր գլխում իր փիլիսոփայությունն էր մշակել և վախենում էր, որ այն քարուքանդ կլինի: Պատկերացրեք մեջքին երկու սար կրող ուղտին, որ վախենում է Հիմալայները բարձրանալ, չէ՞ որ այնտեղ նա առաջին անգամ կհասկանա, թե ինչ ոչնչություն է ինքը: Յունգի ամբողջ փիլիսոփայությունը երեխայի խաղ էր: Մարդիկ ստեղծել են մտքի անծայրածիր, տիեզերական համակարգեր, բայց բոլոր դրանք այսօր ավերակներ են դարձել: Հռոմ գնալու վախը` վախ է, տեսնել հնում հնարված փիլիսոփայությունների ավերակները:

----------

E-la Via (25.02.2014), Արէա (25.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հոգեբույժն ուսուցիչ չի դառնա, որովհետև ինքն էլ` առողջ չէ: Իսկ պացիենտը երբեք աշակերտ չի դառնա, չէ՞ որ նա գալիս է ոչ թե սովորելու համար: Նա անհանգստացած է, բայց չի ուզում վախենալ, և այդ պատճառով նրա բոլոր ջանքերն ուղղված են վերանորոգման, այլ ոչ թե ապաքինման վրա: Հոգեբույժը երբեք ուսուցիչ չի դառնա, բայց արևմուտքում մտածում են, թե դա համարյա նույն բանն է; շուտով այդպես կսկսեն մտածել Արևելքում էլ: Բայց հոգեբույժը` ուսուցիչ չէ, - նա ինքն էլ հիվանդ է: Նա գիտի վերանորոգել ուրիշներին, և դա շատ լավ է: Եվ իրոք, ինչու՞ մի հիվանդը չի կարող օգնել մյուս հիվանդին: Կարող է: Բայց մի հիվանդն անկարող է բուժել մեկ այլ հիվանդի; մի խելակորույս չի կարող մեկ այլ խելակորույսի նորմալ դարձնել:

Ես մի քանի բան կպատմեմ, և դուք ինքներդ կհամոզվեք: Ֆրոյդը ցնցվում էր մահվան մասին ցանկացած հիշատակման դեպքում: Մի երկու անգամ նա նույնիսկ կորցրել է գիտակցությունն ու ընկել է աթոռից` և դա այն պատճառով, որ ինչ-որ մեկը սկսել է խոսել եգիպտական մումիաների մասին: Նա կորցրել է գիտակցությու՛նը: Իսկ մի ուրիշ անգամ Յունգն է ինչ-որ բան պատմել մահվան ու դիակների մասին, իսկ Ֆրոյդը հանկարծ դողացել ու ընկել է անգիտակից: Եթե ինքը Ֆրոյդն այդպես վախեցել է մահից, էլ ի՞նչ կարելի է ասել նրա աշակերտների մասին: Եվ ընդհանրապես, ինչու՞ այդպես վախենալ մահից: Դուք կարո՞ղ եք պատկերացնել, որ Բուդդան վախենար մահից: Ոչ, հակառակ դեպքում նա ուղղակի բուդդա չի:

Յունգն ինքն է պատմել, որ շատ անգամ է պատրաստվել գնալ Հռոմ, տեսնել Վատիկանը, և, ամենակարևորը, լինել Վատիկանի մեծ գրադարանում, որտեղ պահվում են ամենահազվադեպ ու գաղտնի գրություններն աշխարհի բոլոր կրոնների մասին: Բայց բավական էր Յունգը տոմս գներ, և դողն անմիջապես ջանն էր ընկնում` պատկերացնու՛մ եք, ճամփորդություն Հռո՛մ… Յունգը հետ էր տալիս տոմսն ու տուն էր վերադառնում: Այդպես էլ նա Հռոմ չգնաց: Շատ անգամ պատրաստվեց, բայց այդպես էլ չգնաց:

Ի՞նչ մի վախենալու բան կար: Եղածն ի՞նչ էր` Հռոմ: Ինչու՞ էր հոգեբույժն այդպես վախենում հաղորդակցվել կրոնի հետ: Որովհետև Հռոմը` դա սիմվոլ էր, մարմնացում, իսկ Յունգն իր գլխում իր փիլիսոփայությունն էր մշակել և վախենում էր, որ այն քարուքանդ կլինի: Պատկերացրեք մեջքին երկու սար կրող ուղտին, որ վախենում է Հիմալայները բարձրանալ, չէ՞ որ այնտեղ նա առաջին անգամ կհասկանա, թե ինչ ոչնչություն է ինքը: Յունգի ամբողջ փիլիսոփայությունը երեխայի խաղ էր: Մարդիկ ստեղծել են մտքի անծայրածիր, տիեզերական համակարգեր, բայց բոլոր դրանք այսօր ավերակներ են դարձել: Հռոմ գնալու վախը` վախ է, տեսնել հնում հնարված փիլիսոփայությունների ավերակները: 

Աստվածայինը կարելի է ճանաչել միայն “անմտության” մեջ: Մտքով հավերժությունը չես ընդգրկի, չէ որ միտքը ժամանակի աշխարհին է վերաբերվում: Մտքերը հավերժական չեն; ոչ փիլիսոփայությունը, ոչ հայացքների համակարգը հավերժական լինել չեն կարող: Ահա թե ինչն է վախեցնում:

Յունգը երեք-չորս անգամ պատվիրել է տոմսը, իսկ հետո հետ է տվել այն: Իսկ նա, Յունգը, ամենաճանաչված հոգեբույժներից մեկն էր: Բայց եթե նա ինքն այդպես վախենում էր Հռոմ գնալ, ի՞նչ էին զգում նրա աշակերտները: Հնարավոր է, դուք այդպիսի վախ չեք ապրում, բայց դա ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ դուք ինչ-որ բանով Յունգից ավելի լավն եք, ուղղակի դուք ավելի քիչ եք հասկանում: Այո, նա հասկանում էր, որ Հռոմում իր փիլիսոփայությունը քարուքանդ կլինի: Բավական է նա վախ ու դողով հայացք գցի մեծ փիլիսոփայությունների ավերակների վրա, և անմիջապես միտք կծագի. “Իսկ ի՞նչ տեղի կունենա իմ փիլիսոփայության հետ: Ի՞նչ տեղի կունենա ինձ հետ”: Եվ Յունգն ուղղակի սիրտ չէր անում: Հերթական անգամ հետ վերադարձնելով տոմսը, նա գրեց իր հիշողություններում. “Ես վերջնականապես հրաժարվեցի իմ գաղափարից: Ես չեմ գնա Հռոմ”:

----------

Արէա (25.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Գալիս են ինձ մոտ և ասում են. “Ինձ տանջում են հոգեկան խանգարումները, նեվրոզները, այս ու այն”, իսկ ես ասում եմ. “Հետո ինչ, ես քո խանգարումների հետ գործ չունեմ: Քո վերքերն ինձ չեն հետաքրքում,_ դու ինքդ _ ես ինձ հետաքրքրում: Հիվանդություններն ինչ-որ տեղ հեռվում են, ծայրամասում, իսկ կենտրոնում, որտեղ դու ես, ոչ մի հիվանդություն չկա”:

Բավական է գիտակցես, թե ով ես դու իրականում, և բոլոր հիվանդություններդ կանհետանան: Նրանք առաջանում էլ են առաջին հերթին այն պատճառով, որ թաքնվում ես ինքդ քեզանից, ինքդ քեզնից փախչում ես, ջանում ես ինքդ քեզ հետ չհանդիպել և ընդհանրապես այնքան էլ չես ուզում ինքդ քեզ տեսնել: Բայց ինչու՞ ոչ ոք չի ցանկանում տեսնել իրեն, ինչպիսին որ կա: Ի՞նչ վատ բան կարող է պատահել: Եթե պատրաստ չես հանդիպել քեզ հետ, ուրեմն աշակերտ լինել էլ չես կարող, չէ՞ որ ուսուցիչն էլ անկարող է օգնել նրան, ով ինքն իրենից վախենում է: Ուսուցիչը կարող է միայն դա. օգնել քեզ հանդիպել ինքդ քեզ հետ:

Եվ ուրեմն, ինչու՞ են մարդիկ այդպես վախենում:  Որովհետև անցյալում նրանց հետ ինչ-որ բան այն չի եղել: Ծնվում է երեխան, բայց նրան չեն ցանկանում տեսնել այնպիսին, ինչպիսին նա կա: Նրա մեջ համարյա ամեն ինչ ուժով փոխում են; և դա կոչվում է “դաստիարակել”: Հասարակությունն ու ծնողները չեն կարող հաշտվել նրա բնավորության շատ գծերի հետ, և հերքում ու ճնշում են հոգու այդ կողմերը: Մնում է շատ քիչ “լավ” ու “ճշմարիտ” բան, և երեխան ստիպված է բավարարվել դրանով: Նրան ստիպում են հրաժարվել սեփական հոգու բազմաթիվ նիստերից` ուղղակի դրանց թույլ չեն տալիս արտահայտվել: Եվ երեխաներն այնքան ջանասիրաբար կաշկանդում են դրանք, որ ժամանակի հետ ընդհանրապես դադարում են նկատել: Ահա թե ինչ է ճնշումը: Դրա վրա է հիմնված ձեր ամբողջ հասարակարգը:

Երեխայի հոգու մեծ մասը ճնշում են, հետ են գցում  մութը: Բայց ճնշվածը դուրս է ձգտում, ապստամբում է, վրդովվում է: Նա դեպի լույս է ձգտում, և այդ պատճառով ստիպված նրան ավելի ու ավելի հեռու են խցկում նորից ու նորից: Այդ պատճառով էլ սարսափելի է հանդիպել ինքդ քեզ հետ. սարսափելի է մտածել անգամ, թե ինչպիսին է դարձել քո հոգու ճնշված մասնիկը: Բայց դու գիտես, չէ՞ որ նա այնտեղ է, իր տեղում, և ոչ մի տեղ չի գնացել: Ի՞նչ է կատարվում այնտեղ, ենթագիտակցության մեջ: Եթե հանդիպես քեզ, կտեսնես նաև քո ենթագիտակցությունը` ամենն, ինչ այդպես համառորեն հերքում էիր: Ահա թե որտեղից է գալիս վախը:

Եթե երեխային չեն ընդունում այնպիսին, ինչպիսին նա կա, վախն անպայման ի հայտ կգա: Դեռևս չի եղել հասարակարգ, որտեղ երեխաներին ազատություն են տվել: Երևում է, այդպիսի հասարակարգ երբեք չի էլ լինի, քանզի լիովին ազատությունն անհնար է: Այսպիսով, այս կամ այն չափով ճնշումն անխուսափելի է` և այնուամենայնիվ ամեն մեկը վաղ թե ուշ ստիպված է բախվել ինքն իր հետ:  Աշակերտ դու դառնում ես այն պահին, երբ մոռանում ես, ինչն է լավ և ինչն է վատ, ինչ է կարելի և ինչ չի կարելի: Աշակերտ ես դառնում միայն այն օրը, երբ պատրաստ ես առանց զարդարելու ցուցադրել ինքդ քեզ:

----------

E-la Via (25.02.2014), Ուլուանա (25.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ուսուցիչն` ուղղակի տատմեր է: Նա օգնում է նորից լույս աշխարհ գալ: Ինչպիսի՞ հարաբերություններ են կապում նրան աշակերտի հետ: Աշակերտը պարտավոր է վստահել, նա իրավունք չունի կասկածել: Ցանկացած կասկածներ խանգարում են տեսնել ինքդ քեզ: Երբ կասկածում ես, կարծես ավելի փոքր ես դառնում; համենայն դեպս, չես կարող դառնալ ավելի մեծ: Երբ կասկածում ես… Այս մարդն անծանոթ է, - և դու փակում ես դուռը; ով գիտի, թե ինչ է օտարի մտքինը, ինչ կարելի է նրանից սպասել: Օտարների առջև չի կարելի անկեղծանալ, հակառակը, պետք է զգույշ լինել և արագորեն զրահավորվել: 

Ուսուցչի կողքին դու դեն ես նետում զրահդ, այլ կերպ ոչինչ չի ստացվի: Ուսուցչի առջև պետք է կատարյալ բաց լինել, հակառակ դեպքում ոչինչ չի ստացվի: Բավական է թաքցնես նույնիսկ մի փոքրիկ քո մաս` և չկա այլևս ոչ մի հարաբերություն: Լրիվ վստահություն է պետք, միայն այդպես են սովորում գաղտնիքներ, միայն այդպես են ստանում դռների բանալիները: Բայց եթե ինչ-որ բան թաքցրել ես զրահիդ տակ, նշանակում է, մարտնչում ես ուսուցչիդ հետ` իսկ նրա հետ մարտնչելը ոչինչ չի տալիս:

Ուսուցչի հետ ոչ թե կռվել է պետք, այլ տրվել նրա ողորմածությանը: Բայց մեր աշխարհում արդեն ոչ ոք չգիտի հանձնվել առանց պայքարի: Այդպես է ստացվել.  երեք-չորս հարյուրամյակ մարդկանց սովորեցրել են պահպանել իրենց անհատականությունն ու էգոիստ լինել: Մարդկանց սովորեցրել են չհանձնվել, այլ կռվել մինչև վերջ, չհպատակվել, այլ ապստամբել, չվստահել, այլ կասկածել: Դրա համար պատճառներ կային, չէ՞ որ գիտությունն առաջ է ընթանում կասկածների շնորհիվ: Գիտությունը` խորին կասկածանք է: Նրա մեջ ոչինչ որպես հավատ չեն ընդունում, գլխավորն այնտեղ` տրամաբանությունն է, ապացույցները, կասկածները: Որքան ավելի շատ ես կասկածում, այնքան ավելի գիտական է մոտեցումդ: Բայց գիտությունը և հոգևորը բացարձակ տարբեր կողմեր են տանում:

Հոգևորը հիմնվում է վստահության վրա. որքան ավելի շատ ես վստահում, այնքան ավելի հոգևոր ես: Գիտությունը հրաշքներ է գործում` լիովին շոշափելի հրաշքներ: Հոգևորն ավելի շատ հրաշքներ է գործել, բայց նրանք համարյա բոլորն անտեսանելի են: Նայելով բուդդային, ի՞նչ կտեսնես: Ի՞նչ կարելի է տեսնել սովորական աչքերով: Բուդդան անտեսանելի է, տեսանելի է միայն նրա մարմինը, և կողքից նա նույն տեսքն ունի, ինչպես բոլորը, սովորական մահկանացու: Մի օր նա կծերանա ու կմեռնի, բայց դա արտաքին խաբուսիկություն է, քանզի անտեսանելիորեն նա անմահ է: Բայց մենք չգիտենք տեսնել անտեսանելին և զգալ գաղտնին, անճանաչելին: Միայն վստահության աչքերն են ընդունակ աստիճանաբար, քայլ առ քայլ, ավելի ու ավելի սրվել ու տարբերել գլխավորը: Վստահել` նույնն է, ինչ ընդհանրապես փակես աչքերդ: Այդ պատճառով էլ ասում են, որ հավատը` կույր է: Նույն բանն ասում են սիրո մասին էլ, բայց հավատն ավելի քիչ է տեսնում, քան սերը:

Բայց ի՞նչ տեղի կունենա, եթե փակես աչքերդ: Տեղի կունենա ներքին փոխակերպում: Ու՞ր է կորում տեսողության ուժը, երբ փակում ես աչքերդ: Այն հոսում է ներս: Այժմ այն չի կարող աչքերից անցնել արտաքին առարկաների վրա, և այդ պատճառով հետ է դառնում, ընդարձակվում է: Էներգիան պետք է շարժվի, այն չի կարող տեղում կանգնած մնալ և, եթե փակում ես մի ելքը, այն մի ուրիշը կգտնի: Եթե փակես աչքերդ, ուրեմն տեսողությանդ էներգիան շուռ կգա և կփոխակերպվի: Այն ուղղություն կվերցնի ուղիղ դեպի _երրորդ աչքդ_:  _Երրորդ աչքը_`  նյութական օրգան չէ: Խոսքն այն մասին է միայն, որ սովորաբար արտաքին առարկաների վրա ուղղված տեսողության էներգիան վերադառնում է իր սկզբնաղբյուրին: Այդ պատճառով են ասում, որ _այն երրորդ_ աչք  է դառնում, տեսողության երրորդ օրգան, որն աշխարհը լրիվ այլ կերպ է տեսնում: Միայն _երրորդ աչքը _ կարող է նշմարել Բուդդային: Հիսուսին հասնում են միայն _երորրդ աչքով_:  Եթե չկա_ երրորդ աչք_, կարող ես արտաքինից դիտել Հիսուսին որքան ցանկանաս, բայց միևնույն է, գլխավորը բաց կթողնես: Այդպես շատերի հետ է եղել:

----------

E-la Via (25.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուսի հարազատ քաղաքում բոլորը նրան ուղղակի հյուսն Հովսեփի որդի էին համարում: Ոչ ոք` ոչ մի մա՛րդ, - չնկատեց, թե ինչպես հյուսնի զավակը հանկարծ Աստծո Որդի դարձավ: Դա ներքին փոխակերպում է: Եվ երբ Հիսուս ասաց. “Ես Աստվածայինի որդին եմ, և իմ Հայրը` երկնքում է”, բոլորը ծիծաղեցին ու պատասխանեցին. “Դու կամ խելեգար ես, կամ հիմար, կամ մեծ ստախոս: Մի՞թե հյուսնի զավակը կարող է Աստծո Որդի դառնալ”: Հավատացեք, կարող է…

Մարմինը լույս աշխարհ է բերում միայն մարմին, իսկ Նվիրականը ծնվում է ոչ թե մարմնից, այլ Սուրբ Հոգուց, Աստվածայինից: Բայց սկզբում պետք է աչքեր ունենաս, որպեսզի տեսնես, և ականջներ, որ լսես:

Հիսուսի խոսքերը հասկանալ շատ դժվար է, առանց լուրջ նախապատրաստության ոչինչ դուրս չի գա: Դա նույնն է, ինչ դասական երաժշտությունը:  Երբ առաջին անգամ լսում ես այն, մտածում ես. “Այս ի՞նչ հիմարություն է”: Այնքան նրբահունչ է այն, որ երկար ժամանակ է պահանջվում ընտելանալու համար: Բայց նույնիսկ դասական երաժշտությունը` ոչինչ է Հիսուսի խոսքերի համեմատ, քանզի Հիսուսի խոսքերը` տիեզերական երաժշտություն է:

Հիսուս միշտ ասում է. “Ով ականջներ ունի, թող լսի, ով աչքեր ունի, թող տեսնի”: Ինչու՞ է նա այդքան հաճախ կրկնում դա: Ինչի՞ համար: Նա խոսում է հատուկ ըմբռնման մասին, որին ընդունակ են միայն իսկական աշակերտները: Իսկ հասկացողները շատ քչերն էին` և ովքե՞ր էին նրանք: Ամենահասարակ մարդիկ. ձկնորսը, հողագործը, կոշկակարը, անբարոյականը` ամենասովորական մարդիկ, հասարակներից ամենահասարակները:

Հասարակ մարդկանց մոտ իրոք որ մի առանձնահատուկ բան կա, ինչից զուրկ են այսպես կոչված “ոչ-հասարակ” անձիք: Գիտե՞ք ինչ է դա: Համեստությունն ու վստահությունը:

Որքան ավելի ես զարգացնում միտքդ, այնքան ավելի քիչ է վստահությունդ: Հողագործը հավատում է, նա կասկածի պատճառ չունի: Նա գցում է սերմերը հողն ու հավատում է` և իրենց ժամին սերմերը ծլարձակում ու հասկեր են դառնում: Մարդը միշտ հավատում ու սպասում է: Նա ապրում է ծառերի, խոտերի գետերի ու սարերի միջև: Այստեղ կասկածի պատճառներ չկան. ծառերը խարդախություն չեն անում, և պետք չէ զրահապատվել նրանց առջև: Բլուրները երբեք չեն խաբի, նրանցից վախենալու իմաստ չկա` չէ՞  որ դրանք քաղաքագետներ չեն, ոճրագործներ չեն: Այստեղ վախենալու պետք չկա, այստեղ կարելի է և բաց լինել:

Հենց այդ պատճառով է բլուրների մեջ ձեզ համակում հանկարծակի ինքնամոռացումը: Որտեղի՞ց է այն գալիս: Բլուրների՞ց: Ոչ, հոգուդ խորքից, որովհետև այստեղ վախենալու բան չկա և զրահները կարելի է մի կողմ նետել: Մոտենում ես ծառին`և հասկանում ես, որ այն սքանչելի է, բայց այդ զգացմունքը գալիս է ոչ թե ծառից, այլ ներսից: Ծառի կողքին պետք չէ զգաստ լինել, և դու քեզ հարմարակյաց ես զգում, ինչպես տանը: Ծաղիկը հանկարծակի չի հարձակվի քեզ վրա, իսկ ծառը ոչինչ չի գողանա: Այդ պատճառով, երբ զբոսնում ենք բլուրների մեջ, կամ ծովափին, կամ անտառում, - մենք մոռանում ենք պաշտպանվելու մասին:

----------

E-la Via (01.03.2014), Արէա (27.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մի անգամ Հիսուս լճի մոտ է գալիս: Վաղ առավոտ է, արևն էլ դեռ չի երևացել: Եվ այնտեղ երկու ձկնորս կային: Չէին հասցրել նետել ցանցը, երբ հանկարծ հայտնվեց Հիսուս ու ասաց. “Տեսեք-հա՛: Եվ այսպես անցնում է ձեր կյա՞նքը: Ես կարող էի ձեզ մարդկանց որսորդներ սարքել: Ի՞նչ եք ժամանակ ծախսում ձուկ որսալու վրա: Եկեք մարդ որսանք, ուրիշ ցանցեր նետենք: Եկե՛ք ինձ հետ”:

Եթե այս խոսքերով նա մտներ ձեր գրասենյակը կամ կրպակը, դուք ուղղակի կպատասխանեիք. “Դու՛րս կորիր այստեղից: Ես ժամանակ չունեմ: Ինձ գործից մի՛ գցիր”: Բայց այն երկու ձկնորսներն ուղղակի նայում էին Հիսուսին ու չէին կասկածում անգամ, որ նա ճշմարտություն է ասում: Բարձրանում էր արևը, և այդ անծանոթը, Հիսուսը, սքանչելի էր: Ձկնորսները մի կողմ նետեցին ցանցն ու գնացին Հիսուսի հետևից:

Ահա թե ինչ է վստահելը: Ոչ մի հարց. “Ո՞վ ես, ի՞նչ ես”: Նրանք չգիտեին, թե ով է նա, նա տեղացի չէր, առաջ նրանք երբեք չէին տեսել նրան ու չէին էլ լսել նրա մասին: Բայց ասածը բավական էր: Բավական էր կանչել, առաջարկել: Նրանք լսեցին Հիսուսի խոսքերը, նայեցին նրան, զգացին նրա ազնվությունը` և հետևեցին նրան:

Չէին հասցրել դուրս գալ իրենց գյուղից, երբ վազելով եկավ մի մարդ ու կանչեց ձկնորսներին. “Ու՞ր եք գնում: Կա՛նգ առեք: Ձեր հայրը մեռել է: Տու՛ն վազեք”:

Եվ ձկնորսները հարցրեցին Հիսուսին. “Կարելի՞ է գնալ տուն և թաղել մեր հորը: Հետո մենք կվերադառնանք”:

Իսկ Հիսուս ասաց. “Մի՛ մտորեք մեռածների մասին: Թող մեռածները թաղեն իրենց մեռելները: Վեր կացեք ու հետևեք ինձ, իսկ մեռածների մասին մի անհանգստացեք”: Եվ ձկնորսները գնացին նրա հետևից: Դա է վստահելը. նրանք լսեցին Հիսուսի խոսքերը, նրանք տեսան նրան: Նրանք հետևեցին Հիսուսին և այլևս չխոսեցին վերադարձի մասին, նույնիսկ հետ  չնայեցին: Վստահել` նշանակում է չնայել հետ: Վստահել` նշանակում է հետ չվերադառնալ:

Կասկածողը միշտ հայացք է նետում հետ, միշտ մտածում է, թե ինչն ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ, _ինչն_ է նա ոչ այնպես արել: Այդպիսի մարդը կմտածեր. “Ճի՞շտ եմ արդյոք ես արել և ինչպես վարվեմ հիմա. վերադառնա՞մ, թե՞ այնուհանդերձ գնամ այս խելագարի հետևից: Նա իրեն Աստծո որդի է անվանում, բայց ո՞վ գիտի, թե ով է նա իրականում: Ոչ ոք ոչինչ չգիտի ոչ Աստծո, ոչ էլ նրա զավակների մասին, իսկ այս մարդն արտաքինից ճիշտ նույնպիսին է, ինչպես բոլոր մարդիկ”… Բայց ձկնորսները գնացին Հիսուսի հետևից:

Եթե գնացել ես Հիսուսի պես մեկի հետևից, ուրեմն վաղ թե ուշ կնմանվես նրան, բայց սկզբից պետք է համարձակվել ու հետևել նրան: Ժամանակի ընթացքում, կզգաս, որ նա իրոք Աստծո որդի է` և դա դեռ ամենը չէ, քանզի նրա շնորհիվ պարզ կդառնա, որ դու էլ` Աստծո զավակ ես: Բայց սկզբում պետք է վստահել: Եթե կասկածի նշույլ անգամ ծագի, դռները փակ կմնան:

----------

E-la Via (01.03.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

> Ես էլ առաջներում երբեք չեմ խորացել նրա փիլիսոփայության մեջ: Այնքան շատ գիրք ունի տնաշենը, որ հենց քանակն արդեն վախեցնում է: 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա գրասեղանիս վրա իր հերթին է սպասում Օշոյի "Ալմաստե սուտրա" գիրքը, ամենահին բուդդիստական մատյանի մեկնությունը:
> 
> Վեյ ջան, շատ ուրախ եմ, որե թեման հետաքրքրել է քեզ, իսկ առավել ուրախ եմ, որ համընկել են մեր հետաքրքրությունները: 
> 
> Հուսով եմ, որ չես հիասթափվի:


Սամբիթբաբա ջան, քչից-շատից Օշո կարդացած լինելով՝ ասեմ, որ հեչ պարտադիր չի իր բոլոր գրքերը կարդալ: Մի քանի առանցքային գիրք կարդալով՝ կարող ես ծանոթնալ նրա աշխարհհայացքին: Շատ գրքեր միմյանց կրկնում են: Ի վերջո դրանք կազմված են նրա լեկցիաներից:

Իսկ այս թարգմանվող հատվածներից հաստատ չեմ հիասթափվի: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ մյուս հատվածներին: Սիրում եմ, թե ոնց է Օշոն հեռվից գալով՝ սիրուն մոտենում իր հիմնական մտքին:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամբիթբաբա ջան, քչից-շատից Օշո կարդացած լինելով՝ ասեմ, որ հեչ պարտադիր չի իր բոլոր գրքերը կարդալ: Մի քանի առանցքային գիրք կարդալով՝ կարող ես ծանոթնալ նրա աշխարհհայացքին: Շատ գրքեր միմյանց կրկնում են: Ի վերջո դրանք կազմված են նրա լեկցիաներից:
> 
> Իսկ այս թարգմանվող հատվածներից հաստատ չեմ հիասթափվի: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ մյուս հատվածներին: *Սիրում եմ, թե ոնց է Օշոն հեռվից գալով՝ սիրուն մոտենում իր հիմնական մտքին*:


Ինձ էլ է դա սկսել դուր գալ...
Առաջին հայացքից թվում է, թե ավելորդ զավզակություն է անում: Եվ, սկսելով թարգմանել, կարծում էի, որ ահագին տեղեր հեշտությամբ կկրճատեմ... Գիտես, Վեյ ջան էնքան էլ չի ստացվում: Էնպես որ, երևի երկար սպասես, մինչև հասնեմ վերջին...

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ուսուցչի և աշակերտների միջև ճիշտ հարաբերություները վերացան գիտական նվաճումների երեք հարյուրամյակների ընթացքում: Գիտությունը հասավ այնպիսի հաջողությունների, որ սկսեց հրաշքներ գործել` հրաշքներ, ընդ որում, լրիվ անիմաստ, չէ որ դրանք բոլորովին չօգնեցին մարդկանց ավելի  երջանիկ դառնալ: Հրաշքներն իմաստ չունեն, եթե երջանկություն չեն բերում: Դուք ավելի շատ տեխնիկա ունեք, ավելի շատ հարմարություններ` իսկ երջակնությունն ավելի քիչ է:  Ահա թե ինչպիսին են գիտության հրաշալիքները: Որքան շատ բան են անում մեքենաները, այնքան ավելի քիչ են պետք իրենք մարդիկ: Իսկ որքան ավելի քիչ են պետք մարդիկ, այնքան ավելի սուր է նրանց մոտ կյանքի ապարդյունության, անօգուտության, անիմաստության զգացումը: Վաղ թե ուշ մեզ վերջնականապես կփոխարինեն համակարգիչները` և մենք ընդհանրապես ոչ ոգու պետք չենք լինի: Կարելի կլինի խիզախորեն գնալ ու ինքնասպան լինել. համակարգիչներն առանց մեզ էլ ամեն ինչից գլուխ կհանեն:

Երջանկությունն այն է, երբ դու պետք ես: Միայն այդ ժամանակ ես դու երջանիկ, չէ որ զգում ես, որ անտեղի չես ապրում, որ քո գոյության մեջ կա իմաստ: Դու գիտես, որ անհրաժեշտ ես, և առանց քեզ ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ կլինի: Բայց մեր ժամանակներում կաս դու թե չկաս` դա ոչինչ չի փոխում: Ավելի ճիշտն ասած, առանց քեզ, հավանական է, միայն ավելի լավ կլինի, քանզի մեքենաներն ամեն ինչից գլուխ կհանեն շատ ավելի արագ: Դու` անպետքական դետալ ես, հնացած մոդել: Մարդն այսօր աշխարհի ամենահնացած բանն է, չէ որ մնացած ամեն ինչում ամեն տարի նոր տարբերակ է հայտնվում. “ֆորդի” հերթական մոդել, ամեն առարկայի բարելավված տարբերակ: Միայն մարդն է մնում նախկինը: Դա հնություն է նորությունների կույտի վրա:

Մեր օրերում մարդիկ չեն կարողանում ազատվել անիմաստության զգացումից, որովհետև նրանք ոչ ոգու պետք չեն: Դու նույնիսկ քո զավակներին պետք չես, չէ որ նրանց մասին կարող են հոգալ պետությունը և տարբեր սոցիալական ծառայություններ: Դու պետք չես հորդ ու մորդ, առանց քեզ էլ նրանք ապրելու տեղ կունենան` այդ մասին, կրկին, կհոգա պետությունն իր ծերանոցներով: Ու՞մ ես դու պետք: Եվ կարելի՞ է արդյոք լինել երջանիկ, եթե հասկանում ես, որ ոչ ոգու պետք չես և վաղուց արդեն անիմաստ բեռ ես դառել: Նախկինում մարդիկ իրոք որ պետք էին:

Մի այսպիսի հրեական միստիկ կար, Գիլլելը, և նա, ավելի շուտ, իսկական բարեպաշտի մեկն էր: Բայց մի անգամ Գիլլելն աղոթում էր Աստծոն և ասաց. “Դու մի մտածիր, որ միայն Դու ես, որ ինձ պետք ես: Ես նու՛յնպես Քեզ պետք եմ: Ո՞վ կինեիր Դու առանց ինձ: Ո՞վ կաղոթեր քեզ, եթե Գիլլելը չլիներ: Ո՞վ կփնտրեր Քեզ երկնքում: Առանց ինձ Դու` ոչինչ ես, այնպես որ հիշիր. Դու պետք ես ինձ, ճիշտ է, բայց ես էլ պետք եմ Քեզ”:

Երբ դու անհրաժեշտ ես ամբողջ Տիեզերքին, նույնիսկ իրեն Աստծոն, քո կյանքը լիքն է իմաստով, այն ինչ-որ նշանակություն ունի, հատուկ կարևորություն: Բայց այժմ դու պետք չես ոչ ոգու: Անհետանաս էլ` ոչ ոք չի նկատի: Դու` ոչինչ ես: Տեխնիկան ստեղծում է բոլոր հարմարությունները և քեզ ավելորդ է դարձնում: Տեխնիկան բարելավեց մեր տները, բայց չկարողացավ բարելավել մարդուն, քանի որ մարդն ապրում է այլ տարածքում և ոչ մի կերպ կապնված չի մեքենաքների հետ: Դա գիտակցականի տարածքն է, այլ ոչ թե մեխանիկականի:

Գիտությունն անկարող է Բուդդա կամ Հիսուս ստեղծել: Ինչ իրոք կարող է անել գիտությունը` ստեղծել այնպիսի հասարակություն, որտեղ Բուդդան երբեք չի հայտնվի: Շատերն են հարցնում, թե ինչու՞ հիմա ոչ բուդդաներ, ոչ հիսուսներ չկան: Ձե՛ր պատճառով: Այդ դու՛ք ստեղծեցիք այնպիսի հասարակություն, որտեղ հասարակ մարդկանց անգամ դժվար է ապրելը, էլ ինչ խոսենք պայծառացածների մասին: Նույնիսկ եթե Հիսուսը հայտնվեր, միևնույն է, նրան չէին ճանաչի:  Բանն այն չէ, որ բուդդաները դադարել են հայտնվել, ուղղակի հիմա նրանց շատ ավելի դժվար է ճանաչել: Ով գիտի, միգուցէ ամեն օր գործի գնալիս անցնում եք բուդդայի կողքով ու չեք ճանաչում նրան այն պատճառով, որ վաղուց կուրացե՞լ եք:

Վստահությունն անհետացել է: Հիշեք. Հիսուսն ապրում էր վստահության, անսահման վստահության դարաշրջանում: Նրա մեծությունը, նրա ամբողջ նշանակությունն աշխարհի համար կարելի է տեսնել միայն վստահության պրիզմայի միջով: Իսկ հիմա եկեք անցնենք նրան, թե ինչ էր ասում ինքը Հիսուս:

----------

E-la Via (13.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Աշակերտներն ասացին Հիսուսին.
Ասա մեզ, ինչի՞ է նման երկնային արքայությունը:_
Սա այն հարցը չէ, որը տալիս են աննպատակ հետաքրքրամոլությունից դրդված: Աշակերտները չէին պատրաստվում վիճել ինչ-որ բանի մասին: Նրանց հարցը տրված էր պարզամիտ հոգով: Հիսուս կարող է պատասխանել հարցին, եթե այն պարզամիտ հոգով է տրված: Գիտե՞ք, թե ինչպես դա կարելի է որոշել: Ահա դուք հարցնում եք. “Կա՞ արդյոք Աստված այս լույս աշխարհում”, - իսկ ինքներդ արդեն ինչ-որ պատրաստի պատասխան ունեք: Դուք առանց այն էլ համոզված եք, որ Նա կա, իսկ ինձ մոտ եք գալիս, որպեսզի ես հաստատեմ դա: Կամ հակառակը. գիտեք, որ Աստված չկա, իսկ ինձ հարցնում եք նրա համար, որ հասկանաք, գլուխ հանու՞մ եմ ես արդյոք ինչ-որ բանից, թե ոչ: Եթե ձեր պատասխանն արդեն պատրաստ է, ուրեմն հարցը տրված է խորամանկությամբ, այլ ոչ թե պարզամիտ հոգով: Եվ նրան Հիսուս չի պատասխանի, քանզի նա պատասխանում է միայն իսկական հարցերին:

Հարցերի երկու ձև կա. մեկը տալիս են, երբ գիտեն պատասխանը, և դա անիմաստ է, չէ՞ որ այդպիսի հարցերը ոչ թե զրույցի են տանում, այլ վեճերի: Բայց երբ հարցնում ես չգիտենալով, երբ ինքդ հասկանում ես, որ պատասխանը չգիտես, - գիտես, որ չգիտես և այդ պատճառով է, որ հարցնում ես, - ահա այդ ժամանակ է, որ դառնում ես աշակերտ:  Ոչ մի վեճ չի լինի: Երբ ծարավ ես, ջուր ես խնդրում; երբ քաղցած ես, ուտելիք ես խնդրում: Երբ չգիտես, հարցնոում ես` և պատրաստ ես վերցնել ինչ կտան: Իսկական աշակերտը տալիս է հարցը, գիտենալով, որ չգիտի: Սեփական անգիտության ըմբռնումը` համեստություն է: Գիտելիքը միշտ եսամոլ է դարձնում, իսկ գոռոզության հետ Հիսուս չի խոսում:

----------

E-la Via (13.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս հաճախ էր խոսում երկնային արքայության մասին, և դա ինքստինքյան շատ անախորժություններ էր պատճառում: Խնդիրն արդեն իսկ բառերի մակարդակի վրա էր, որովհետև “արքայությունը”` քաղաքական հասկացություն է, իսկ քաղաքական գործիչները Հիսուսից երկյուղում էին: Նրան խաչեցին էլ հենց այդ պատճառով: Նրանք մտածեցին. “Այս մարդն ինչ-որ բան է պնդում ինչ-որ արքայության մասին, որն իբր շուտով կլինի երկրի վրա, դեռ մի բան էլ իրեն այդ արքայության արքա է մեծարում: Ստացվում է, որ նա ներկայիս կառավարության դեմ խռովության կոչ է անում: Չէ որ նա ինչ-որ այլ արքայություն է խոստանում, այդպես չէ՞”:

Թագավորը, կուսակալը, աստիճանավորները, հոգևորականները` բոլորը մահու չափ վախեցած էին: Իսկ Հիսուս ազդեցիկ մարդ էր, չէ որ նրան ժողովուրդն էր լսում: Եվ ոչ միայն լսում` մարդիկ, լսելով նրան, փոխվում էին, նրանց մեջ ինչ-որ կրակ էր սկսում փայլկտալ, նրանք լրիվ այլ մարդ էին դառնում, ինչ-որ նոր բան էր հայտնվում նրանց հոգում: Եվ այդ պատճառով հոգևորականները, կուսակալ Պոնտացի Պիղատոսը, արքա Հերովդեսը և նրա կառավարությունը` բոլորը վախեցած էին: Նա շատ վտանգավոր էր թվում: Աշխարհի երեսին դեռևս այդքան խաղաղասեր մարդ չէր եղել, իսկ նրանք վախենում էին նրանից: Նրանք այդպես էլ չհասկացան, թե ով է նա:

Հիսուս հեղափոխական չէր այդ բառի սովորական իմաստով: Նա իրոք որ խռովարար էր և խռովության կոչ էր անում` բայց ոչ թե այս, այլ հոգու աշխարհում: Սակայն նրա խոսքերը նույնիսկ աշակերտները չէին հասկանում: Երբ դու գալիս ես ուսուցչի մոտ, երկու բացարձակապես տարբեր տարածքների հանդիպում է տեղի ունենում: Դա նույնն է, ինչ երկնքի և երկրի միացումը` հորիզոնի բարակ մի գիծ: Եթե դու վստահում ես ուսուցչին, կարող ես երկինք համբառնալ; եթե վստահություն չկա, կմնաս երկրի վրա: Վստահությունն օգնում է բացել թևերդ և թռչել, իսկ առանց նրա հողից պոկ չես գա: Հիսուս միշտ վտանգ է բերում: Ի՞նչ երկնային արքայության մասին է խոսքը: Ինչպիսի՞ն է այն: Այդ արքայությունը` լրիվ հակասությունն է երկրային արքայության: Հիսուս անընդհատ կրկնում էր այդ, բայց ոչ ոք չէր կարողանում հասկանալ: Նա ասում էր. “Աստծո արքայությունում աղքատները կհարստանան, իսկ վերջիններն առաջիններ կլինեն”: Նա ասում էր, ճիշտ ինչպես Լաո-ցզին, - նրանք ընդհանրապես շատ նման են իրար. “Իմ երկնային արքայությունում վերջինները առաջիններ կլինեն”: Հիսուս ասում էր, որ խոնարհներն ամենանշանավորները կդառնան, ամենաաղքատները` ամենահարուստները, և ում արհամարհում են այստեղ, նա ամենահարգվածը կդառնա: Աստծո արքայությունում ամեն ինչ հակառակը կլինի: Եվ դա ճշմարիտ է: 

Եթե կանգնես հանգիստ գետի ափին ու նայես ջրին, արտացոլումդ շուռ տված կինի: Ընդհանրապես արտացոլումը միշտ էլ շուռ է տված: Իրականում, այդ մեր աշխարհում է, որ ամեն ինչ շուռ է տված ոտքից գլուխ, և, եթե ցանկանում ես այն կարգի բերել, պետք է ամեն ինչ շուռ տալ հակառակ կողմի վրա: Քաոսի այդպիսի վիճակն անհրաժեշտ է:

Բուդդան դարձավ մուրացկան` վերջին մարդն այս երկրի վրա: Նա ծնվել էր որպես արքա, բայց Աստծո արքայությունը ժառանգում են ոչ թե առաջիններն, այլ վերջինները: Եվ նա լքեց իր երկրային արքայությունը, որովհետև այստեղ, երկրի վրա, յուրաքանչյուր արքայություն անօգուտ է, դա ուղղակի ավելորդ բեռ է` երկրային արքայությունը: Կարող ես քարշ տալ այն ուսերիդ, բայց ոչ մի օգուտ նրանից չի լինի: Հակառակը, քեզ կկործանի այն: Դա ոչ թե սնունդ է,  այլ թույն, թող նույնիսկ այնքան դանդաղ, որ շատ երկար ժամանակ չես զգում անգամ, որ թունավորված ես:


_Մի մարդ նստել և օղի էր խմում: Նրա ընկերն անցնում էր կողքով և հարցրեց. 
“Ի՞նչ ես անում: Չէ՞ որ դա դանդաղ ազդող թույն է”:
“Իսկ ես բոլորովին չեմ տառապում”, - պատասխանեց հարբեցողը:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կյանքն ինքը` դանդաղ գործող թույն է, քանի որ նրանից վաղ թե ուշ մահանում են: Կյանքն ուղղակի սպանում է մեզ, և ոչինչ ավելին: Շտապում ես դու թե ոչ` թույնի ուժի վրա դա բոլորովին չի ազդում: Այն միևնույն է սպանում է. դանդաղորեն, բայց հավանաբար: Երկրային արքայությունը` մահվան աշխարհն է, իսկ երկնայինը` հավերժական կյանքինը: Այդ պատճառով էլ Հիսուս ասաց. “Ով պատրաստ է, եկեք ինձ հետ: Ես ձեզ լիառատ կյանք կնվիրեմ”: 


_Մի անգամ Հիսուս մի գյուղ եկավ: Նա շատ ծարավ էր, և գնաց ջրհորի մոտ: Մի կին ջուր էր հանում 
և Հիսուս խնդրեց. “Ես շատ ծարավ եմ: Խնդրում եմ, մի կում ջուր տուր”:

Կինը պատասխանեց. “Չեմ կարող: Դա արգելված է, որովհետև ես ամենաարհամարհված կաստայից եմ”:

“Մի անհանգստացիր, - ասաց Հիսուս. – Ինձ ջուր տուր, իսկ ես փոխարենը քեզ իմ ջրհորից 
կհագեցնեմ: Կխմես մի կում, և այլևս երբեք ծարավը քեզ չի տանջի”:_

Աշակերտները հարցնում են. Ինչի՞ է _նման_ երկնային արքայությունը”: Անճանաչելին միայն համեմատություններով կարելի է նկարագրել: Այդպես ծնվեց դիցաբանությունը: Առասպելը` փորձ է, անիմանալին մի ինչ-որ շատ լավ ծանոթ բանի հետ համեմատելով նկարագրել այն, ինչի մասին ոչինչ հայտնի չէ և ինչը մտքի սովորական վիճակում ահնար է հասկանալ: Անճանաչելին հասկանալի բառերով փոխանցելու ձգտում` ահա թե ինչ է առասպելը: Այն օգնում է գոնե ինչ-որ բան հասկանալ:

Երկնային արքայության մասին հենց այնպես չես պատմի: Համապատասխան բառեր չկան: Մինչև ինքդ չընկնես այնտեղ, ճշգրիտ չես իմանա: Եվ ոչ մի խոսք էլ ճիշտ չի լինի: Ճշմարտությունն ընդհանրապես անհնար է բառերով արտահայտել: Ուրեմն ինչո՞վ էին տարիներ շարունակ զբաղված Հիսուս, Լաո-ցզին, Բուդդան: Ի՞նչ էին նրանք անում, եթե միևնույն է ճշմարտությունը չէին կարող արտահայտել բառերով: Նրանք փորձում էին բացատրել անբացատրելին հասկանալի սիմվոլների օգնությամբ: Նրանք ջանում էին արտահայտել անճանաչելին ճանաչելիի օգնությամբ: Ամենադժվար բանն է աշխարհում` հնարել առասպելներ, առակներ, լեգենդներ:

----------

E-la Via (13.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կան անմիտներ, ովքեր փորձում են վերլուծել կամ մշակել առասպելները: Իսկ հետո ասում են. “Դրանք առասպելներ են ընդամենը, հեքիաթներ”: Վերլուծում են, մշակում, կտրատում դրանք հերձադանակով` և ասում են. “Դա առասպել է: Դա իսկական պատմություն չէ”: Բայց ո՞վ է ասել, թե առասպելը պատմություն է: Ընդ որում առասպելը չի կարելի մասնատել, առասպելն ուղղակի` պայմանանշանների ամբողջություն է: Պատկերացրեք մի ճանապարհասյուն, վրան սլաք, իսկ սլաքի տակ գրված է. “Դելի”: Այդ մարդիկ կտրատում են սյունը տաշեղների, սղոցում են սլաքը, ջնջում են տառերն, իսկ հետո ասում են. “Հիմարություն էր այնտեղ գրված: Մենք ոչ մի Դելի չգտանք”:

Առասպելները` սլաքներով ճանապարհասյուներ են, ուղղված դեպի անիմանալին: Առասպելն ինքը նպատակը չէ, այլ միայն ուղեցույցը: Ահա թե ինչում է աշակերտների տված հարցի իմաստը._ “Ասա մեզ, ինչի՞ է նման երկնային արքայությունը”_ : Իմաստ չունի հարցնել, թե _ինչպիսին է_  այն: Զգացեք տարբերությունը. անմտություն կլիներ հարցնել, թե ինչպիսին է այն իրականում: Այդպիսի հարցի անհնար է պատասխանել: Կարելի է հարցնել այն մասին միայն, թե ինչի է այն _նման_:  Այլ խոսքերով ասած, հարցն այսպես է հնչում. “Ասա մեզ այնպիսի մի բան, ինչ մենք կարող ենք հասկանալ: Ցույց տուր ուղղություն, որպեսզի մենք կարողանանք գոնե փոքր ինչ պատկերացնել անճանաչելին”:

Դա նույնն է, ինչ կույրը հարցնի, թե ինչի է նման լույսը: Եթե դու կույր ես, ամնիտ կլիներ հարցնել, թե ինչպիսին է լույսը: Հարցադրումն ինքը թույլ չի տալիս պատասխանել դրան: Ոչ ոք ի վիճակի չէ պատասխանել այդպիսի հարցի: Լույսը կարելի է ուղղակի տեսնել, բայց դրա համար աչքեր են անհրաժեշտ: Լրիվ այլ է “Ինչի՞ է նման լույսը” հարցը: Այն նշանակում է. “Ասա այն խոսքերը, որոնք կույրն ի վիճակի է հասկանալ”:

Առակներն ու առասպելները` կույրերի լեզվով պատմած ճշմարտություններ են: Պետք չէ նրանց մասերի բաժանել, առանձին պատառիկներում ոչինչ չկա: Դրանք հուշվածքներ են միայն: Եվ շատ ճշգրիտ հուշվածքներ, եթե վստահում ես ուսուցչիդ:


_Մի ճապոնական տաճարում Բուդդայի արձան չկար: Բոլորը մտնում և անմիջապես հարցնում էին. “Իսկ ու՞ր է արձանը”: Բայց
արձան չկար, կար միայն պատվանդան, իսկ պատվանդանի վրա` մատ, ուղղված դեպի երկինք: Դա էլ հենց Բուդդան էր: 
Հոգևորականն այդպես էլ ասում էր. “Ահա նա, Բուդդան”: Չգիտեմ, հասկանու՞մ էր արդյոք իմաստն ինքը հոգևորականը, բայց բոլորը 
տեսնում էին միայն դեպի երկինք ուղղված մատը: Ահա թե ինչ է Բուդդան. մատ, ուղղված դեպի Երկինք…_

----------

E-la Via (23.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Աշակերտները հարցնում են, թե ինչի է նման երկնային արքայությունը. “Պատմիր, մի առակ պատմիր, այնքան հասարակ մի հեքիաթ, որ հասկանալի լինի անգամ երեխաներին: Մենք չգիտենք, երբեք չենք տեսել երկնային արքայությունը: Պատմիր այնպես, որպեսզի կարողանանք գոնե մի փոքր պատկերացնել այն”: Հիսուս ասաց նրանց.


_Այն նման է մանանեխի սերմին,
ամենափոքրին բոլոր սերմերի մեջ:
Իսկ երբ նա ընկնում է մշակված հողի վրա, 
նա մեծ ճյուղ է տալիս և 
ապաստան է դառնում երկնային թռչունների համար:_

Հիսուս հաճախ է խոսել մանանեխի սերմի մասին, և դրա համար շատ պատճառներ կան: Նախ և առաջ, մանանեխի սերմն ամենապստլիկն է: Աստված անտեսանելի է, նա այնքան փոքր է, նա աշխարհում ամեն ինչից փոքր է, - էլ ինչպե՞ս պատմես այդ ամենափոքրության մասին: Ամենափոքր բանն, ինչ կարելի է նկատել, - մանանեխի սերմն է: Ամենն, ինչ նրանից փոքր է, մեզ հայտնի չէ, որովհետև աննշմարելի է: Մանանեխի սերմը` տեսանելիի սահմանն է, ամենափոքր բանն, ինչ կարելի է տեսնել անզեն աչքերով: Այն պուճուրիկ է, բայց և այնպես դեռևս տեսանելի: 

Բայց բացի ամենափոքր սերմ լինելը, այն մի զարմանալի առանձնահատկություն ունի. աճելով, մանանեխն ամենամեծ ծառն է դառնում:* Ահա այն, տարիմաստությունը. ամենափոքրիկ սերմը` և ամենամեծ ծառը: Աստված աննշմարելի փոքր է, իսկ Տիեզերքը հայացքով չես ընդգրկի: Տիեզերքը` ծառ է, բույս, իսկ Աստված` սերմ: Տիեզերքը դրսևորված է, իսկ Աստված` ոչ:

Նույնիսկ եթե կտրես սերմը, ծառ չես գտնի, որքան էլ փնտրես: Իհարկե, կարելի է ասել, որ այնտեղ ոչ մի ծառ էլ չկա և միայն հիմարները կարող են մտածել, որ փոքրիկ սերմի մեջ հսկայական ծառ է թաքնված: Հենց այդպես էլ դատում են գիտնականները. ասես` ծաղիկը գեղեցիկ է, կվերցնեն կտանեն այն լաբորատորիա, մաս-մաս կանեն խեղճին ու կասեն, որ ոչ մի “գեղեցկություն” նրա մեջ չգտան: Նրանք կթաթախեն ծաղիկը ռեակտիվների մեջ, հազար ու մի անալիզ կանեն, իսկ հետո կասեն, որ ոչ մի փորձանոթի մեջ “գեղեցկություն” չի հայտնաբերվել: 

Կան բաներ, որ հասկանալի են միայն ամբողջականության մեջ: Նրանց չի կարելի մասերի բաժանել: Նրանք ավելին են, քան իրենց մասերի գումարը, ահա թե ինչում է բանը: Դա ճշմարտություն որոնողների գլխավոր դժբախտությունն է: Ճշմարտությունն ավելի մեծ է, քան նրա մասերի սովորական միացումը: Այն ոչ թե գումարն է, այլ ինչ-որ ավելի մի բան: Երաժշտությունը` դա ոչ թե առանձին նոտաների ու ձայների ընդհանուր գումարն է, ոչ, - այն շատ ավելի մեծ բան է: Երբ նոտաները միահյուսվում են իրար, ծնվում է հարմոնիա` և այդ հարմոնիան ոչ մի առանձին վերցրած նոտայի մեջ չկար: Ահա ես խոսում եմ ձեզ հետ` կարող եք մասնատել այս զրույցն առանձին բառերի և նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը գտնել բառարանում, բայց ինձ բառարանի մեջ չեք գտնի: Վերցրեք իմ փոխարեն բառարանն ու ասեք. “Նրա ասած բոլոր բառերն այստեղ կան, էլ ինչու՞ ենք լսում նրան”:


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
*Իրականում մանանեխը` ոչ այնքան մեծ, հաճախ միամյա բույս է (25-100 սմ) դեղին ծաղիկներով, խաչածաղկավորների ընտանիքից: Նրա սերմերն իրոք որ շատ փոքրիկ են` 1000 սերմը մոտ 4 գրամ է կշռում: Թեև… ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի այս ամենը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մանանեխի սերմը` ամենափոքրն է, բայց նրա մեջ ամենամեծն է թաքնված: Աստված այնքան փոքր է, որ անհնար է նրան նկատել, նա ամենափոքրն է, ինչ կա, նա` մանանեխի սերմն է, բայց Տիեզերքն, ինչ խոսք, մենք ի վիճակի ենք տեսնել: Իսկ քանի որ կա Տիեզերք, ուրեմն սերմ էլ պետք է լինի: Ծառն առանց սերմի մի՞թե կարող է լույս աշխարհ գալ: Եվ այնքան էլ կարևոր չի, թե կարելի՞ է արդյոք այդ սերմը տեսնել: Մի՞թե Տիեզերքը կարող է նախնապատճառ, սկզբնաղբյուր չունենալ: Նայեք Գանգեսին` կարո՞ղ է արդյոք լինել գետ առանց ակունքի: Իսկ այդ անծայրածիր Տիեզերքը` միթե՞ այն ակունք չունի: Այն ոչ միայն անծայրածիր է, այնտեղ ներդաշնակությունն է թագավորում, համընդհանուր սիմֆոնիան, միասնական կարգուկանոնը: Այն ոչ թե քաոս է, այլ համայն կարգուկանոն. այստեղ ամեն ինչ գտնվում է իր տեղում: Եվ  յուրաքանչյուրն, ով ինչ-որ բան հասկանում է, կասի, որ սա աշխարհներից լավագույնն է և ոչինչ ավելի լավը լինել չի կարող:

Պետք է մի սերմ լինի, բայց այն անսահման փոքրիկ է, մանանեխի սերմից էլ փոքր: Մանանեխի սերմը` առասպել է, հուշվածք: Հարցը  տվել էին ձկնորսներն ու հողագործները, իսկ այդպիսի այլաբանությունը` առակ մանանեխի սերմի մասին, - հասկանալի էր նրանց: Եթե առասպելը բաժանես մասերի, այն ոչինչ չի տա: Երբ վերլուծում ես հոգևորը, գլխավորը բաց ես թողնում; ուղղակի դիտիր, չառանձնացնելով մասնամասները, այդ դեպքում կտեսնես: Իսկ առանձին մասերի մեջ ոչինչ չես նկատի:

Վստահելը միայն մի ճանապարհով է գալիս. սերմի մեջ ծառը չես նշմարի, որքան էլ նայես: Պետք է գնալ ու տնկել այն` ահա թե ինչպես է վարվում վստահողը: Ով վստահում է, ասում է. “Այո, սա սերմն է, և ես հավատում եմ, որ այն կարող է ծառ դառնալ: Ես ուղղակի կգնամ և կտնկեմ այն: Կգտնեմ մի հարմար տեղ ու կսկսեմ խնամել ծիլը: Կսպասեմ, կաղոթեմ, կսիրեմ, կհուսամ ու կերազեմ…”

Էլ ուրիշ ի՞նչ է մնում անելու: Միայն տնկել սերմը,` և սպասել, երազել, հուսալ, աղոթել: Էլ ի՞նչ կարեկի է նրա հետ անել: Եվ այդ ժամանակ մի հրաշալի օր, առավոտյան, դու կարթնանաս` իսկ սերմն արդեն մի այլ բան է դարձել, հողից դուրս է եկել ընձյուղը: Դա արդեն սերմ չէ, դա երիտասարդ ծառ է: 

Ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենում, երբ սերմը ծառ է դառնում: Չէ՞ որ դա նույնպես առակի մի մասն է: Սերմը զոհվում է` միայն այդպես այն  կարող է մի ավելի մեծ բան դառնալ: Աստված զոհվեց այս Տիեզերքի մեջ. նա ուղղակի չէր կարող նախկինը մնալ, նա դարձավ Տիեզերք, միաձուլվեց Տիեզերքի հետ: Ահա թե ինչու մենք չենք տեսնում Աստծոն: Փնտրեք թեկուզ Հիմալայներում, թեկուզ Մեքքայում կամ Քաշմիրում, որտեղ հարմար կգտնեք, - նա ոչ մի տեղ չկա, որովհետև նա այստեղ է, ամենուր, ինչպես սերմը հսկայական ծառի մեջ: Սերմն այլևս հնարավոր չէ գտնել, այն զոհվել է, միաձուլվել է ծառին և ծառ է դառել: Աստված լուծվել է այս Տիեզերքի մեջ, մեջն ամենի, ինչ կա, - նա ինքը դարձել է Կոսմոս:

Նա այլևս մի ինչ-որ առանձին բան չէ: Նա հյուսն չէ, որ մի իր է սարքել, իսկ ինքը հյուսն էլ մնացել է: Այստեղ ամեն ինչ այլ է: Աստված` ինչպես սերմը. երբ հայտնվում է ծառը, սերմը չքանում է: Եվ Աստծոն կարելի է նորից գտնել միայն այն դեպքում, եթե զոհվի նրա “ծառը”:

Հնդիկներն ասում են, որ Աստված գոյություն ունի միայն արարման սկզբում և վերջում: Սկզբում, քանի դեռ աշխարհը չկա, կա միայն սերմը` ցավալի է միայն, որ ոչ մի տեսնող չկա, քանզի մենք նույնպես` ծառի մասնիկն ենք, նրա տերևներն ենք: Իսկ հետո ամբողջ աշխարհը չքանում է և սկսվում է _պրալայան_` տիեզերական տարրալուծման և հանգստի ժամանակաշրջանը, - և ծառը ծերանում ու վախճանվում է: Դրան է դատապարտված յուրաքանչյուր ծառ` բայց, նախքան չորանալը, այն նոր սերմեր է տալիս, միլիոնավոր սերմեր:

_Պրալայայում_` նորից միլիոնավոր աստվածներ են հայտնվում, -  միայն թե կրկին, մենք այլևս չկանք, ահա թե ինչն է բանը: Եվ Աստծոն գտնելու մի ճանապարհ կա միայն. տեսնել նրան այժմ և այստեղ, ամեն մի տերևի մեջ: Պետք չէ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ կերպար փնտրել, Ռամային կամ Քրիշնային: Այդպես ոչ ոգու չես տեսնի: Նրանք նույնպես ընդամենն առանձին տերևներ են` իհարկե, ամենագեղեցիկները, ամենակենդանիներն ու կանաչները, չէ՞ որ նրանք ճանաչել են Աստծոն և գիտեն, որ նա` ամենուր է:

----------

E-la Via (23.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուսի` “Աստծո Արքայությունը նման է մանանեխի սերմին” բառերի մեջ միլիոն նրբություն կա: Այնտեղ է թաքնված առակի հրաշքը. թվում է, ընդամենը երկու բառ է, համարյա ոչինչ ասված չէ` իսկ որքան իմաստ կա… Երբ վախճանվում է սերմը, հայտնվում է Տիեզերքը; երբ վախճանվում է սերմը, մնում է ծառը: Այդ էլ հենց Աստծո Արքայությունն է: Այն հենց այստեղ է: Իզուր ուժ մի ծախսեք այլ տեղերում փնտրելու համար: Եթե ցանկանում ես տեսնել Աստծո Արքայությունը, ինքդ էլ պետք է նմանվես սերմի ու վախճանվես` և այդ ժամանակ հանկարծ կհայտնվի ծառը: Դու արդեն չկաս, կա Աստված: _Դու ինքդ_ երբեք Աստծոն տեսնել չես կարող: Աստված հայտնվում է, երբ դու արդեն չկաս, և այդ պատճառով անհնար է նրա հետ հանդիպել:

Երբ չկաս _դու_, կա Աստված; երբ ձեռքը դատարկ է, այն լցվում է Աստծով: Աստված այստեղ է, երբ դու արդեն չկաս: Դա ևս մեկ պարադոքս է. սերմը մի ամբողջ ծառ է պարունակում, բայց նույն սերմը կարող է նաև այդ ծառին սպանել: Սերմը կարող է շատ հպարտանալ ու մտածել. “Ես էլ բավական եմ”: Եթե սերմը վախենում է մահանալ, նրա պատյանը բանտ է դառնում: Այն պատյանը, որն անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի ծառը ողջ մնա և ընկնի բարենպաստ հողի մեջ` դառնում է զնդան և դեռևս սաղմնային վիճակում ծառը վախճանվում է:

Դուք նման եք սերմերի, որոնք բանտ են դարձել: 

Բուդդան և Հիսուս` սերմեր են, որոնք բանտ չդարձան. սերմերը զոհվեցին, պատյանը բացվեց, բայց ծիլը դուրս եկավ:

----------

E-la Via (27.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Նա ասաց նրանց. Այն նման է մանանեխի սերմին,
ամենափոքրին բոլոր սերմերի մեջ:
Իսկ երբ նա ընկնում է մշակված հողի վրա, 
նա մեծ ճյուղ է տալիս և 
ապաստան է դառնում երկնային թռչունների համար_:


…Իսկ երբ նա ընկնում է մշակված հողի վրա… Անհրաժեշտ է բարենպաստ հող: Սերմին ոչ թե ուղղակի վախճանվել է պետք: Եթե այն մահանա քարերի վրա, ծառը չի աճի, դա հիմար մահ կլինի: Պետք է լավ տեղ և բարենպաստ հող գտնել` ահա թե ինչում է ուսումնառության իմաստը: Դա նախապատրաստում է: Աշակերտը սովորում է իրեն մշակված, բերքատու հող դարձնել: Սերմն արդեն կա, մնացել է մշակել հողը: Ծառն արդեն այնտեղ է, ներսում, և ուսուցիչն ուղղակի օգնում է հարմար տեղ գտնել: Նա գիտի մշակել հողը, կարող է քաղհանել մոլախոտերը, կարող է հողը բերքատու դարձնել: Նա այգեպան է, նա ուղղակի պարարտացնում է հողը:

Դուք արդեն ամեն ինչ ունեք, միայն այգեպան է անհրաժեշտ, հակառակ դեպքում այդպես էլ շաղ եք տալու սերմերն ուր պատահի: Նրանք կընկնեն ասֆալտի վրա և կմեռնեն; կընկնեն արահետի վրա, և անցորդները կտրորեն նրանց: Պետք է նա, ով հոգ կտանի քո մասին, երբ դու զոհվում ես: Տեսեք. երբ երեխա է ծնվում, նրան տատմեր է հարկավոր: Եվ ոչ ոք չի համարում, որ ավելի լավ է բավարարվել առանց նրա… Տատմայրն անհրաժեշտ է, որովհետև հազար ու մի բան կարող է պատահել: Իսկ պահը, երբ ճշմարտությունն է ծնվում, ավելի կարևոր է, չէ՞ որ լույս աշխարհ է գալիս Աստված: Դա աշխարհում ամենամեծ ծնունդն է:

Ուսուցիչը` տատմայր է: Առանց ուսուցչի կարող է պատահել ինչ ասես. վիժում կամ շնչարգելություն: Ուսուցիչը պաշտպանում է, չէ՞ որ ծիլը սկզբում նուրբ և անօգնական է, նրա հետ ամեն բան կարող է պատահել: Լույս աշխարհ գալը` վտանգավոր բան է: Բայց եթե դու վստահում ես` իսկ վստահելն անհրաժեշտ է, ուրիշ ելք չկա, հակառակ դեպքում դու ուղղակի կամփոփվես քո կեղևի մեջ և սերմը երբեք չի մեռնի… Բայց երբ վստահում ես, այն մահանում է: Սերմը երբեք չի կարող տեսնել ծառը, ահա թե ինչում է բանը: Իսկ սերմը ցանկանում է ճշգրիտ գիտենալ. “Երբ ես մահանամ, ես ծառ կդառնա՞մ”: Բայց ինչպե՞ս այդ համոզել սերմին:

Հավատի մեջ ինչ-որ անիմաստություն կա: Հավատն անհեթեթ բա՛ն է: Դու ուղղակի գրավական ես ուզում. “Ես կարող եմ _սանյասին_* դառնալ, ես կարող եմ հրաժարվել ամեն ինչից, ես կարող եմ նույնիսկ մեռնել, բայց ո՞վ ինձ վստահորեն կխոստանա, որ մահից հետո սերմը ծառ կդառնա”: Ո՞վ կարող է դա խոստանալ և ինչպե՞ս կարելի է սերմին համոզել դրանում: Թող նույնիսկ ինչ-որ մեկը խոստանա, բայց սերմը, ում կխոստանան դա, միևնույն է ի վիճակի չէ խոստացողին ստուգել: Եվ այդ ի՞նչ խոստումներ կարող են համոզել սերմին, որ նրա մահից հետո կծնվի ծառը: Այդպիսի խոստումներ հնարել էլ չի կարելի: 

Ահա թե ինչու է անհեթեթ հավատը: Հավատալ այն բանին, ինչ անհնար է ստուգել, - դա էլ հենց հավատի իմաստն է: Դու հավատում ես նրան, ինչ ստուգել չես կարող: Ապացուցել անհնար է, բայց միևնույն է դու հավատում ես: Սերմն ուղղակի վախճանվում է խորին հավատով, որ ծառ կդառնա: Բայց “մշակված հող” է պետք, համապատասխան վայր: Ուսումնառության իմաստն այն է, որպեսզի բերքառատ հող դառնաս:

Երբ քո ծառն աճում է, երբ նա _բոդհի ծառ_**  է դառնում, թռչում-գալիս են միլիոնավոր թռչուններ, ում ապաստան է հարկավոր: Հիսուսի և Բուդդայի հովանու տակ ապաստան են գտնում հազարավոր “երկնային թռչուններ”: Նրանց համար, ովքեր խորինն են փնտրում` Բուդդայի ծառը, Հիսուսի ծառը, - ապաստան է դառնում, որտեղ կարելի է նախկինում անծանոթ թրթիռ զգալ: Ծառին կարելի է վստահել, նրա հովանու տակ կարելի է ճանաչել անչանաչելին, որտեղից կարելի է թռիչք կատարել:

-	- - - - - - - - - - 
* _Սանյասին_ – մարդ Ճանապարհի: Մարդ, ով հրաժարվել է ամեն աշխարհիկից և իր կյանքը նվիրել է Աստծո իրացմանը:
**  _Բոդհի ծառ_ – լեգենդար ծառ Ուրուվելա անտառում, որի տակ նստած խորհրդածելիս արքայազն Գաուտաման պայծառացավ և դարձավ Բուդդա: Այստեղ իմաստն է. Պայծառացման ծառ, որի հովանու տակ կարելի է պայծառանալ:

----------

E-la Via (27.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Երկնային արքայությունը նման է մանանեխի սերմին…_

Դուք` երկնային արքայությունն եք, դուք նմա՛ն եք մանանեխի սերմին: Մի՛ վախեցեք վախճանվել, պատրաստվե՛ք մահվան: Իհարկե, սարսափելի կլինի, դող ու անորոշություն կգա: Դա դժվար թռիչք է: Շատ անգամներ կփոխեք մտքերդ, շատ անգամ եզրին կանգ կառնեք, շուռ կգաք ու կփախչեք, չէ որ առջևում` անդունդ է: Սերմն ի վիճակի է միայն անդունդը տեսնել, բայց ոչ թե ապագա ծառը: Այն երբեք չի տեսնի, թե ինչպես է երևում առաջին ծիլը, դա ուղղակի անհնար է: Սերմին նախատեսված է մեռնել, վստահելով անհայտությանը, - և այդ ժամանակ միայն դա տեղի կունենա:

Դա անպայման տեղի կունենա, եթե դու պատրաստ ես մեռնել: Գնա և հողը գցիր սերմերը, իսկ երբ ծիլերը դուրս կգան, բաց արա հողն ու տես, թե ի՞նչ եղան սերմերը: Նրանք չկան, անհետացել են: Գնա և բացիր Բուդդային կամ Հիսուսին` այնտեղ մարդ չկա, սերմ չկա: Ահա թե ինչու Հիսուս դադարեց հյուսն Հովսեփի որդի լինելուց և Աստծո Որդի դարձավ` չքացավ այն սերմը, որը ծնվել էր Հովսեփից և Մարիամից: Սերմն անհետացավ, կեղևը բացվեց: Ծառը երբեք տեսանելիից չի հայտնվի, այն միայն անտեսանելիից է աճում: 

Նայեք Հիսուսին. սերմն այլևս չկա, կա միայւն Աստված: Մի վախեցեք մեռնել նորից ծնվելու համար: Մոռացեք մարմնի, գիտակցության, էգոյի և անհատի մասին, և այդ ժամանակ հանկարծ կզգաք, որ ներսում ինչ-որ նոր բան է աճում` դուք դարձել եք արգանդ, դուք պատրաստվում եք ծննդաբերել: Հոգևոր հղիություն` սա է բարձրագույն նվաճումը, որովհետև այդպես եք ծնում ինքներդ ձեզ: Ոչինչ դրա հետ համեմատվել չի կարող: Կարելի է սքանչելի կտավ նկարել, կարելի է կերտել հրաշալի արձան, բայց ոչինչ չի հասնի ինքնաստեղծմանը, ինքնաարարմանը:


_Իսկ երբ նա ընկնում է մշակված հողի վրա…_

Մի՛ վախեցեք մեռնել:  Բայց, մինչև կպատրաստվեք թռիչքի, “մշակված հող” դարձեք` իսկական համեստ աշակերտ; դարձեք այնպիսին, ասես այլևս դադարեցիք լինել: Շուտով դուք իրոք որ չեք լինի` բայց պետք է նախապատրաստվել դրան և պահել քեզ այնպես, ասես հիմա արդեն էլ չկաս: Եվ այդ ժամանակ


_…Նա մեծ ճյուղ է տալիս և 
ապաստան է դառնում երկնային թռչունների համար_:

Այդպես եղել է միշտ: Դուք, - ասում է Հիսուս, - այստեղ եք, իմ կողքին; իմ սերմը վաղուց մեռած է` և այդ պատճառով է, որ դուք կողքիս եք: Դուք այսեղ եք ոչ թե ձեր պատճառով, այլ _իմ_:  Բայց ասել “իմ պատճառով” սխալ է, որովհետև այստեղ ոչ մի _ես_  չկա: Սերմն անհետացել է, կա միայն ծառը: Եվ եթե, նայելով ինձ, դուք կնշմարեք գոնե նշույլը նրա, ինչ կարող է տեղի ունենալ ձեզ հետ, ուրեմն իմ աշխատանքը կատարված է:


_Երկնային արքայությունը նման է մանանեխի սերմին_…

Դուք` սերմեր եք, դուք` ապագա արքայություն եք: Պատրաստվեք մեռնել, քանզի միայն այդպես կարելի է վերածնվել:


Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------

E-la Via (27.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՀԻՍՈՒՍ ԲԱՑԱՐՁԱԿԱՊԵՍ ՊԱՐԱԴՈՔՍԱՅԻՆ Է

Զրույց երկրորդ*


_Հիսուս ասաց. Կարող է, մարդիկ մտածում են, 
որ ես եկել եմ, որ խաղաղություն նետեմ աշխարհ, 
և նրանք չգիտեն, որ ես եկել եմ, որ աշխարհ նետեմ 
բաժանումներ, կրակ, սուր, պատերազմ: 

Քանզի հինգ հոգի կլինեն տանը. 
երեքը կլինեն երկուսի դեմ 
և երկուսը երեքի դեմ: 
Հայրը որդու դեմ և որդին հոր դեմ; 
և նրանք կանգնած կլինեն որպես միակը:

 Հիսուս ասաց. Ես կտամ ձեզ այն, 
ինչ չի տեսել ձեր աչքը, 
և այն, ինչ չի լսել ձեր ականջը, 
և այն, ինչին չի դիպել ձեր ձեռքը, 
և այն, ինչ դեռ մարդու սիրտը չի մտել:_

Հիսուս պարադոքսային է, բայց նրա խոսքերը լիքն են իմաստով: Եվ այդ իմաստը հասկանալու համար շատ բան է անհրաժեշտ հաշվի առնել: Նախ և առաջ, “խաղաղությունը” հնարավոր է միայն, երբ բոլորը համարյա մեռած են: Այդ ժամանակ չեն լինի ոչ պատերազմներ, ոչ հակասություններ, բայց ինքը կյանքն էլ չի լինի: Ամենուր մեռելային լռություն կտիրի: Բայց դա անիմաստ է. ավելի լավ է գոնե պատերազմ լինի, չէ որ պատերազմի ժամանակ այնուհանդերձ ուժ ունես և կյանք:

Կա նաև ուրիշ աշխարհ, կատարյալ այլ տարածք, երբ դու նախկինի պես լիքն ես կյանքով, բայց այնտեղ հայտնվում է գլխավորը` երբ ճանաչում ես քեզ և պայծառանում ես, երբ վառվում է հուրը, և դու այլևս մթնում չես: Այդ ժամանակ կյանքը լիքն է, այն լիքն է լռությամբ, բայց այդ լռությունը` կյանքից է, այլ ոչ թե մահից: Դա բոլորովին էլ գերեզմանային լռություն չէ:

Ահա թե ինչ պարադոքս է պետք հասկանալ. պատերազմը` վատ է, ատելությունը` սարսափելի է, դա ամենասարսափելի չարիքն է աշխարհում, և պետք է վերջ տալ դրան: Հիվանդությունը` վատ է, առողջությունը` լավ է, և այդ պատճառով հիվանդությունները պետք է բուժել: Բայց հիշեք, որ դիակը նույնպես ոչինչով հիվանդ չէ: Այն կարող է նեխել, բայց երբեք չի հիվանդանում: Եվ, եթե չես հասկանում դա, քո ջանքերը կարող են աշխարհը դարձնել մեռած: Այնտեղ չի լինի ոչ հիվանդություն, ոչ պատերազմ, ոչ չարիք` բայց կյանք էլ չի լինի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այդպիսի աշխարհը Հիսուսի ճաշակով չէ: Մեռած աշխարհն անօգուտ բան է, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է մնա նախկինը, իր այդ ամբողջ պատերազմներով հանդերձ:  Բայց շատերը մեռած աշխարհի են ձգտում, նրանք ուղղակի հերքում են ամեն ինչ: Նրանք ասում են. “Միայն թե պատերազմին վերջ տրվի, և արդեն կարգուկանոն կլինի”: Բայց ամեն ինչ այդքան հասարակ չէ: Իմիջիայլոց, այդպես մտածում են ոչ միայն հասարակ մարդիկ, այլ նաև Բերտրան Ռասսելի նման մեծ փիլիսոփաները: Նրանք նույնպես համարում են, որ, երբ պատերազմն ավարտվի, ամեն ինչում կարգուկանոն կլինի: Դա էլ հենց բացասումն է, չէ որ գլխավոր խնդիրը` ոչ թե պատերազմն ինքն է, այլ մարդիկ: Պատերազմն ինչ-որ տեղ այնտեղ, դրսում չէ, այն ներսում է: Եվ եթե դու պատերազմը վարում ես հոգուդ ներսում, ուրեմն անպայման դրսում էլ կհրահրես: Բայց եթե պատերազմը սկսես ներսում և այնտեղ հենց էլ հաղթես, կավարտվեն արտաքին պատերազմներդ էլ: Դա միակ ճանապարհն է:

Հնդկաստանում Մահավիրային անվանում են _ջիննա_` “նվաճող”, “մեծ աշխարհակալ”: “Ջիննա” նշանակում է “հաղթող”: Բայց նա երբեք ոչ ոգու հետ չի կռվել, ինչու՞ են նրան այդպես կոչում: Նա դեմ էր բռնությանը, դեմ էր պատերազմներին, դեմ էր մարտերին: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ այդ մարդուն անվանեցին Մահավիրա` մեծ աշխարհակալ: Դա նրա իսկական անունը չէ, նրա անունն էր Վարդհաման: Ի՞նչ պատահեց: Ո՞րն է պատճառը: Այդ մարդը նվաճեց ինքն իրեն, բայց բավական է նվաճես ինքդ քեզ, և ինքստինքյան դադարում է նաև կռիվդ ուրիշների հետ: Պատերազմն ուրիշների հետ` ուղղակի խորամանկություն է, որ քեզ թույլ է տալիս խուսափել ներքին պատերազմից: Եթե դու հաշտ չես ինքդ քեզ հետ, երկու ելք կա միայն. կամ տանջվել ներքին հակամարտություններից, կամ չարությունդ դուրս թափել ուրիշների վրա: Ներքին լարվածությունը` պատրաստակամություն է պատերազմել ամեն պատահած պատճառով: Պատճառն այնքան էլ կարևոր չէ, գլխավորը մեկի վրա հարձակվելն է` ծառայողիդ վրա, կնոջդ կամ երեխայիդ վրա: 

Էլ ինչպե՞ս ազատվել ներքին խռովություններից ու տագնապներից: Մեղադրիր նրանցում ինչ-որ մեկ ուրիշին, և իսկույն կթեթևանա: Դու զայրացա՞ծ ես, դե ուրեմն դուրս թափիր զայրույթդ, դարձիր դաժան` և կգա թեթևացումը: Իհարկե, դա ժամանակավոր թեթևացում կլինի, չէ՞ որ ներսումդ այդպես էլ ոչինչ չփոխվեց: Չարությունը նորից կկուտակվի, առաջվա պես կսկսի զորեղանալ: Եվ վաղը նորից այնքան ատելություն կլինի, որ հարկ կլինի թափել այն քեզ շրջապատողների վրա:

Դու պատերազմում ես ուրիշների հետ այն պատճառով, որ շարունակում ես ամեն պատահած աղբ կուտակել քո մեջ, և ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հարկ է լինում ազատվել դրանից: Բայց մարդ, ով նվաճել է ինքն իրեն, ով հաղթել է ինքն իրեն, ազատվում է ներքին խռովություններից: Նրա պատերազմն ավարտված է: Նրա ներսում արդեն ոչ թե երկուսն են, այլ մեկը միայն: Այդպիսի մարդն այլևս երբեք զայրույթը չի թափի ուրիշների վրա, ոչ մեկի հետ այլևս չի պատերազմի:

Պատերազմն ուղղակի խորամանկ փորձ է վերջ տալ ներքին խռովություններին, որովհետև դրանք` ամենատանջալին են: Պատճառներ շատ կան, բայց գլխավորն այն է, որ ամեն մեկն իրեն լավն է համարում: Դե, աշխարհի դրվածքն է, որ առանց նման կարծիքի շատ դժվար է ապրել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հոգեբույժներն ասում են, որ մոլորություններն անհրաժեշտ են կենդանի մնալու համար: Քանի դեռ չես պայծառացել, դու ուղղակի ստիպված ես պատրանքներով ապրել: Եվ եթե քեզ վատ, չար, նենգ ես համարելու` չնայած, ըստ էության, հենց այդպես էլ կա, - ուղղակի չես կարող ապրել: Կորչում է համոզմունքը սեփական ուժերիդ վրա, այնպիսի նողկանք է առաջանում ինքդ քո հանդեպ, որ չես կարող ոչ սիրել, ոչ շարժվել, ոչ ուղղակի ուրիշի աչքերի մեջ նայել: Դու այնքան գարշելի ես, այնքան վատն ու զզվելի, որ միայն մեռնել է մնում: Նման զգացնունքն ուղիղ դեպի ինքնասպանություն է տանում: Բայց այդ ամենը ճշմարտություն է: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ անել:

Մեկն է ճանապարհը` փոխել այդպիսի ճշմարտությունը, դառնալ մարդ` Աստծոց, այլ ոչ թե հրեշից, աստվածակերպ դառնալ: Բայց դա շատ ծանր ու երկար ճանապարհ է: Չափազանց շատ բան պետք է անել, այլ կերպ հրեշը երբեք չի կարող Աստված դառնալ: Բայց դա հնարավո՛ր է: Դուք, կարող է, չեք խորհել այդ մասին, բայց “հրեշ” և “հրաշք” բառերը ազգակից բառեր են: Հրեշը կարող է հրաշալի, աստվածային դառնալ, չէ որ երբևիցէ եղել է հակառակը և աստվածայինը հրեշավոր է դառել: Հնարավորություն կա, դա միևնույն էներգիայի երկու հակառակ բևեռներն են: Եվ էներգիան, որը դառն ու անտանելի է դառել, նորից կարող է քաղցրանալ: Ներքին կերպարանափոխում է անհրաժեշտ, ներքին ալքիմիա, չնայած դա դժվար է և երկարատև: Իսկ գիտակցությունը միշտ կարճ արահետներ է փնտրում, ամենափոքր դիմադրության ճանապարհը: Եվ այդ պատճառով նա ասում է. “Իրոք, ինչու՞ լինել լավը: Բավական է ուղղակի քեզ լավը _համարել_”:  Դա իրոք որ հեշտ է, ոչինչ անել պետք չէ: Ուղղակի հավատա, որ դու լավն ես, համարիր քեզ գեղեցիկ, վեհ, անհամեմատելի` և այդ պատրանքը քեզ բավական ուժ կտա, որ ապրես:

Բայց եթե նույնիսկ հնարանքն այդքան էներգիա է տալիս, ուրեմն կարելի է գուշակել միայն, թե որքան ուժ կբերի ճշմարտության ըմբռնումը: Նույնիսկ պատրանքը, որ դու լավն ես, թույլ է տալիս ապրել և շարժվել, հսկայական վստահություն է բերում ինքդ քո հանդեպ: Նույնիսկ մոլորությունը հավասարակշռության հուսալի կենտրոն է ստեղծում, և այդ կենտրոնն է դառնում էգոն: Քո իսկական կենտրոնը` ահա թե ինչ ես _դու_: Սակայն դա հնարավոր է այն բանից հետո միայն, երբ գիտակցում ես ճշմարտությունը, - այն բանից հետո, երբ ներքին էներգիաները փոխակերպվել են, ցածրագույնը բարձրագույն է դարձել, երկրայինը բարձրացել է երկինք, սատանան դարձել է դև, իսկ դու լուսարձակում ես փառքով, որը քոնն է այլևս: Սերմը ծիլ դարձավ, մանանեխի սերմը` ճյուղատարած ծառ:

----------

Պարոն Քյանդար (26.04.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բնությունը չի շտապում: Հիշեք. այդ խելքն է շտապում, իսկ բնությունը` երբեք: Բնությունը գիտի սպասել, սպասել երկար, թեկուզ մի ամբողջ հավերժություն: Եվ հետո` ինչու՞ շտապել: Կյանքը շարունակվում է, ու՞ր պիտի կորչի, և կլինի հավերժ: Իսկ խելքը միշտ էլ ժամանակ չունի, նա պնդում է. “Ժամանակը` փո՛ղ է”: Կյանքը երբեք նման բան չի ասի: Կյանքն այլ բան է ասում. “Ապրիր փորձո՛վ”: Ժամանակը չի մտահոգում նրան: Կյանքը սպասում է, նա գիտի սպասել, իսկ խելքը շտապում է, չէ՞ որ մահը շատ է մոտ: Կյանքի համար մահ չկա, իսկ խելքի համար` կա՛:

Խելքը միշտ կարճ ճանապարհ է փնտրում: Եվ այն գտնելու ամենահեշտ միջոցն է` պատրանք ստեղծելը: Բավական է համարել, որ դու արդեն այնպիսին ես, ինչպիսին ցանկանում ես դառնալ: Այդպես են ծագում նյարդային հիվանդությունները:  Հենց այդ է տեղի ունեցել հոգեբուժարանների շատ բնակիչների հետ. նրանք իրենց Նապոլեոններ և Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացիներ են համարում: Նրանք սրբորեն հավատում են դրան և պահում են իրենց դրան համեմետ:


_Լսել եմ, մեկը բուժվում էր հոգեբույժի մոտ: Նա իրեն Նապոլեոն էր համարում: Հոգեբույժը բուժում էր նրան երեք-չորս տարի և վերջապես 
մտածեց. “Ահա, նա վերջապես բուժվել է”: Եվ այդպես էլ ասաց հիվանդին. “Դու առողջ ես, կարող ես տուն գնալ”:
“Տու՞ն: Ցանկանում ես ասել, պալա՞տ”, - ուղղեց նրան պացիենտը: Նա իրեն, ինչպես առաջ, Նապոլեոն էր համարում:_

Եթե դու դարձել ես Նապոլեոն, շատ դժվար է դրանից բուժվելը: Նույնիսկ եթե քեզ բուժեն ու կարգի բերեն, ինչ-որ բան, միևնույն է, կկորցնես:


_Մի անգամ գեներալը նկատեց, որ կապիտանը թունդ հարբած է: Գեներալը կանչեց նրան զրույցի: Այդ կապիտանը շատ լավ մարդ էր: Համարյա
բոլոր հարբեցողները` շատ լավ մարդիկ են: Սքանչելի մարդիկ են, ուղղակի նրանք կարճ ճանապարհ են փնտրում: Եվ գեներալն 
ասաց նրան. “Լսիր, դու հիանալի մարդ ես, դու ինձ դուր ես գալիսև բոլորը սիրում են քեզ, բայց ախր դու ինքդ ես քեզ կործանում:Եթե 
չխմեիր, վաղուց արդեն գնդապետ էիր դառել”: Կապիտանը ծիծաղեց ու պատասխանեց.
“Ինչի՞ս է պետք: Հարբած ժամանակ ես ինձ գեներալ եմ զգում: Ինչու՞ ինչ-որ բան փոխել: Լուրջ ժամանակ ես կարող եմ ընդամենը
գնդապետի հույս փափագել, իսկ հարբելով, ես`իսկական գեներա՛լ եմ”:_

Պատրանքը չափից դուրս հաճույք է պատճառում: Կապիտանը չէր կարող հրաժարվել իր պատրանքից, պատրանքի օգնությամբ նա առանց չարչարանքի գեներալ էր դառնում:

Խելքը կարճ ճանապարհ է փնտրում, իսկ ամենակարճ ճանապարհը` պատրանքն է: _Մայա`_  ահա ցանկացածիդ հասնելու ամենահասարակ ու էժան միջոցը: Իրականությունը բարդ է և դժվար, հարթմնի դու ստիպված ես տառապել, անցնել կրակի և ջրի միջով: Բայց որքան հեռու ես անցել, այնքան հասուն ես դարձել, իսկ նշանակություն ունի հասունությունը միայն: Շուկայում, որտեղ կարելի է սակարկել, էժան գնով աստվածայնություն չես առնի: Նրա համար դու պարտավոր ես ամբողջ կյանքովդ վճարել: Եվ կստանաս այն, եթե միայն ամբողջ կյանքդ է խաղաշրջանին դրված:

Պայքարում ես ուրիշների հետ, որովհետև շատ հեշտ է դա. քեզ համարում ես լավը, իսկ մնացածներին` վատը, - և կռիվը սկսվեց: Բայց, եթե նայես քո ներսը, կսկսվի ներքին պատերազմ. չէ որ ներքուստ հասկանում ես, որ այդ դու ես վատը և անհնար է քեզանից վատին գտնել: Եթե լավ հետևես քեզ, կհասկանաս, որ դու` ինքը բացարձակ չարիքն ես, - և ինչ-որ բան դրա հետ անել է պետք: Ներքին պատերազմ է սկսվում, հոգևոր պայքար:

Եվ միայն ներքին ընդարումը` իսկ դա, լավ հիշեք, առանձնահատուկ ձև է, ամենակարևոր ձևն է, որն օգտագործում են արդեն երկար հարյուրամյակներ, - միայն ներքին ընդհարման շնորհիվ դու կարող ես ամբողջական դառնալ: Երբ ներքին պայքար է բորբոքվում, հակառակորդների միջև ի հայտ է գալիս մի նոր կենտրոն, որտեղ նստած է դիտորդը: Ներքին պայքարի ժամանակ շարժման են դրվում քո բոլոր էներգիաները, քո մեջ սկսում է տառապել ամեն մի բջիջ: Առաջանում է քաոս, բայց նրա միջից լույս աշխարհ է գալիս մի ինչ-որ նոր բան:

----------

Vardik! (13.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Նորից ծնվելը քաոս է պահանջում: Տիեզերքն ինքը` քաոսից է ծնվել: Ահա թե ինչ է այն “պատերազմը”, որի մասին ասում է Հիսուս: Նա ասում է: “Ոչ թե խաղաղություն եմ ես ձեզ բերել” - և դա չի նշանակում, որ մա մտադրված չէ մեզ խաղաղություն տալ, ուղղակի նա չի բերել այն էժանագին խաղաղությունը, որն ուզում են բոլորը: Եկեք, փորձենք հասկանալ նրա խոսքերը.


_Հիսուս ասաց. Կարող է, մարդիկ մտածում են, 
որ ես եկել եմ, որ խաղաղություն նետեմ աշխարհ, 
և նրանք չգիտեն, որ ես եկել եմ, որ աշխարհ նետեմ 
բաժանումներ, կրակ, սուր, պատերազմ:_ 

Այնպիսի ուսուցիչների մոտ, ինչպիսին Հիսուսն է, հաճախ գալիս են խաղաղություն, հանգստություն ձեռք բերելու համար, չգիտակցելով իրենց անգիտության մեջ, որ սխալ հասցեով են դիմել: Նա, ինչպիսին դու ես հիմա, խաղաղության հասնել չի կարող: Նույնիսկ եթե մեկը տա քեզ այդ խաղաղությունը, այն քեզ համար կործանում կդառնա: Ի՞նչ կլինի, երբ դու` ինչպիսին հիմա կաս, - հանգստություն ձեռք բերես: Դա կնշանակի, որ պայքարը դադարել է արդեն մինչև այն, քանի դեռ դու ինչ-որ բանի կհասնեիր: Ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե քեզ լռություն նվիրեն: Դու դեռ ոչ մի բանի չես հասել, բայց արդեն հանգստացել ես` քեզ առանց այն էլ լավ է արդեն: Հենց այդպես կարելի է տարբերել իսկական Ուսուցչին սուտ վարդապետից. սուտ վարդապետը մխիթարում է, հանգիստ է բերում, չի ջանում քեզ փոխել` նա ուղղակի հանգստացնում է: Նա ասես քնաբեր հաբ լինի. ընդունում և քնում ես հանգիստ:

Իսկական ուսուցիչն իրեն այլ կերպ է պահում. նա կզրկի քեզ նույնիսկ այն հանգստությունից, որ դու ունեիր նախքան նրա մոտ գալը: Քո ամեն մի անվրդովություն իսկույն հօդս կցնդի: Իսկական ուսուցիչը տանջանքներ և պայքար է բերում: Նա չի սկսի մխիթարել, որովհետև նա թշնամի չէ քեզ, իսկ մխիթարանքը` թույն է: Նա կօգնի քեզ աճել: Աճը դժվարությամբ է տրվում, ճանապարհին հարկ կլինի շատ դժվարություններ հաղթահարել: Եվ այդ պատճառով դու շատ անգամ ցանկություն կունենաս փախչել այդ մարդուց` բայց փախչել էլ չես կարող, չէ՞ որ գիտես, որ նա կրնկե-կրունկ հետևելու է քեզ: Ուսուցչի խնդիրը` մխիթարելը չէ: Նա քեզ խաբուսիկ աշխարհ չի առաջարկում: Նա քեզ կօգնի աճել, և մի սքանչելի օր այդ աճը քեզ ծաղկունքի կբերի, կբերի ծաղկի հայտնվելուն: Ահա այդ ծաղկունքն էլ հենց իսկական աշխարհն է, իսկան լռությունը: Իսկ բոլոր մխիթարանքներն ուղղակի խաբեություն են:

Եթե իսկսկան ուսուցիչը հանկարծ սկսի էլ մխիթարել, իրականում նա ուղղակի թակարդ է դնում քեզ համար : Դու կընկնես հանգստության թակարդը, իսկ հետո ուսուցիչը քայլ առ քայլ կստեղծի անհրաժեշտ քաոսը: Քաոսի միջով անպայման պետք է անցնել, որովհետև դու, ինչպիսին կաս հիմա, կատարելապես սխալ ես կառուցված: Քո այդ վիճակում յուրաքանչյուրն, ով կմխիթարի քեզ, - թշնամի է քեզ:  Նրա պատճառով դու իզուր ծախսում ես ժամանակդ, էներգիադ, կյանքդ: Մխիթարանքները օգնություն չեն բերում: Երբ մոտենա մահը, բոլոր մխիթահանքների մասի դու, միևնույն է, կմոռանաս:

----------

Vardik! (13.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ դուք այստեղ, պատահաբար, մխիթարանքի հետևից չէ՞, որ եկել եք: Եթե այո, ուրեմն սխալ հասցեով եք եկել: Լսեք, թե ինչ է ասում Հիսուս. 


_Հիսուս ասաց. Կարող է, մարդիկ մտածում են, 
որ ես եկել եմ, որ խաղաղություն նետեմ աշխարհ, 
և նրանք չգիտեն, որ ես եկել եմ, որ աշխարհ նետեմ 
բաժանումներ, կրակ, սուր, պատերազմ_: 

Երբ էլ հայտնվի այնպիսին, ինչպիսին Հիսուսն է, աշխարհն ակնթարթորեն բաժանվում է նրանց, ովքեր նրա հետ են և նրանց, ովքեր դեմ են նրան: Հիսուսի հանդեպ անտարբեր մարդ ուղղակի չես գտնի: Եվ, հենց որ հայտնվում են Հիսուսի նմանները, աշխարհն անմիջապես երկու մասի է բաժանվում. ոմանք` նրա կողմից են, մյուսները` դեմ, բայց անտարբերներ չկան: Հիսուսին անհնար է անտարբեր վերաբերվել: Բավական է լսել նրա խոսքերը, տեսնել նրան, և դու անմիջապես կանգնում ես մեկ կամ մյուս կողմը, սիրահարվում ես նրան կամ սկսում ես ատել, հետևում ես նրան կամ գնում ես հակառակ ուղղությամբ, հավատում ես նրան կամ հակառակվում ես:

Ինչու՞ է այդպես ստացվում: Այնպիսիք, ինչպիսին Հիսուսն է, - մեծ երևույթ են: Նրանք այս աշխարհից չեն: Նրանք մեր աշխարհ են բերում անդրսահմանային ինչ-որ բան: Ով վախենում է դրանից, անմիջապես նրա թշնամին է դառնում` միայն ինչպե՞ս նա կարող է պաշտպանել իրեն: Բայց նրանք, ովքեր ունեն երազանք, գաղտնի սերմ, փնտրելու ցանկություն, անդրսահնանայինի հանդեպ թախիծ, - նրանք անմիջապես ընկնում են նրա հմայքի իշխանության տակ, նա ձգում է նրանց մագնիսի պես: Նրանք սիրահարվում են առաջին հայացքից, քանի որ այդպիսի մարդու սպասել են բազում կյանքերի ընթացքում:

Աշխարհն ակնթարթորեն երկու մասի է բաժանվում. դու կամ Քրիստոսի կողմից ես, կամ դեմ ես նրան: Երրորդը տրված չէ. նա ոչ ոգու անտարբեր չի թողնում: Ոչ ոք չի ասի. “Իսկ ինձ համար միևնույն է”` դա անհնար է, չէ՞ որ նա, ով հայտնվի ուղիղ կենտրոնում, ինքը Հիսուս կդառնա: Նա, ով կենտրոնում է, ոչ սիրում է, ոչ էլ ատում` նա արդեն բարձր է գիտակցությունից: Սահմանագծի վրա մնալ փաստորեն անհնար է. ուղղակի կընկնես աջ կամ ձախ, կհայտնվես այս կամ այն կողմում: Հիսուս հուզում է` և ոչ միայն առանձին մարդկանց, այլ նաև ամբողջ հասարակությանը, ամբողջ մոլորակին: Ամենուր բախումներ են ծնվում, մեծ պատերազմներ են սկսվում: Հիսուսի գալուց հետո Երկրի վրա խաղաղություն չի եղել: Հիսուս ստեղծեց կրոնը: Նա բերեց ինչ-որ նոր բան, ինչն աշխարհը երկու կես արեց, իսկ մտքերում խմորում սկսվեց: Նա պատմության կենտրոնը դարձավ: Այդպես էլ ասում են հենց. “Քրիստոսի Ծնունդից առաջ” , “Քրիստոսի Ծնունդից հետո”, - նա հաշվետվության սկիզբը դարձավ:

Հիսուս բաժանեց պատմությունը, ժամանակն ինքը` բաժանեց իրենով: Նա դարձավ սահման, ինչպես եթե մինչև նա ժամանակը մի հատկություն ունենար, իսկ հետո ուրիշը ձեռք բերեց: Հիսուս պատմության սկիզբը դարձավ: Նրա վերաբերմունքը, նրա մոտեցումը մարդկային մտքին բոլորովին նման չէ Բուդդայի կամ Լաո-ցզիի հայացքներին: Վերջնական նպատակը նույնն է, ամփոփիչ ծաղկունքն էլ նույնպիսին կլինի, բայց և այնպես Հիսուսի մոտեցումը լրիվ ուրիշ է: Նա նման չէ ոչ մեկի:

Ի՞նչ է նա ասում: Նա ասում է, որ աճին հասում են պայքարի մեջ, հավասարակշռությունը ձեռք են բերում հակադրությունների բախման մեջ, պատերազմով հաստատում են խաղաղությունը: Բայց պետք չէ չափից դուրս բառացիորեն հասկանալ. ինչ էլ որ նա ասի, առակ է դա: Քրիստոնեության մեջ նրա խոսքերը բառացիորեն ընդունեցին` և բաց թողեցին ամենակարևորը: Քրիստոնյաներն իրենց ձեռքն առան թուրը և առանց որևէ կարիքի սպանեցին միլիոնավոր մարդկանց, չնայած Հիսուս նկատի ուներ լրիվ այլ բան: Բայց Հիսուսի եկեղեցին կռվարար եկեղեցի դարձավ և գնաց խաչակրաց արշավանքի: Քրիստոնյաները կռվել են մահմեդականների, հինդուիստների, բուդդիստների հետ` նրանք կռվել են ամենուր և բոլորի հետ: Բայց գլխավորը բաց են թողել: Հիսուս այլ բանի մասին էր ասում: Նա սովորական զենք վերցնելու կոչ չէ, որ անում էր: Ի՞նչ թուր: Դա ուղղակի խորհրդանիշ էր: Պետք է ինքդ քեզ երկու կես անես, որովհետև քո մեջ միաձուլվել են երկու մասեր. այս աշխարհը, դա երկիրն է` և երկինքը: Ամեն մեկի մեջ կա թե մեկը, և թե մյուսը: Քո մի մասը ծեփված է կեղտից, մյուսն` աստվածայնորեն անարատ է: Դու` նրանց միաձուլման տեղն ես, իսկ Հիսուս բերեց այն թուրը, որով յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է իրեն երկու կես անել, որպեսզի երկրինը կպնի երկրին, իսկ աստվածայինը համբարձվի երկինք: 

Բայց մարդը չի կարող տարբերել, թե ինչն է երկրին պատկանում: Կոնկրետ ո՞վ է ուզում ուտել, երբ քաղց ես զգում: Հիսուս ասաց. “Ահա, վերցրու իմ թուրը և երկու կես արա՛”: Քաղցը մարմնին է վերաբերվում, դա մարմնական պահանջ է: Գիտակցությունը քաղց չի զգում, այն ուղղակի գիտակցում է դա, քանզի մարմինը գիտակցություն չունի:

----------

Vardik! (13.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Դուք, հնարավոր է, լսել եք այս հին պատմությունը “Պանչատանտրայից*”... 
Մի անգամ մեծ անտառում հրդեհ պատահեց: Իսկ այդ ժամանակ երկու հոգի կային անտառում` կույրն ու միոտանին: Կաղը վազել չէր 
կարող, բայց տեսնում էր, իսկ կույրը կարող էր վազել, բայց ոչինչ չէր տեսնում : Եվ նրանք պայմանավորվեցին. կույրը կաղին նստեցնում է իր ուսերին, իսկ վերջինս հուշում է 
կույրին, ուր գնալ: Մեկը տեսնում էր, մյուսը կարող էր քայլել` այդպես երկուսով նրանք մի լիիրավ մարդ դառան, դուրս պրծան անտառից ու փրկվեցին հրդեհից:_
Սա ոչ թե ուղղակի հեքիաթ է: Հենց այդպես է կառուցված յուրաքանչյուրը: Նրա մի մասը քաղց է զգում, բայց չի հասկանում, թե ինչ է դա: Մարմինը ցանկանում է ուտել և խմել, մարմինը սեռական ձգտում է զգում, մարմինը ցանկանում է հանգստանալ` սրանք բացառիկորեն մարմնական կարիքներ են, բայց աչքեր ունի միայն գիտակցությունը, այս ամենը հասկանում է միայն “ես”-ը: Նրանք նույնպես յուրովի պայմանավորվել են. առանց մարմնի գիտակցությունը չի կարող տեղաշարժվել, ընդհանրապես ինչ-որ բան անել, իսկ մարմինն առանց գիտակցության չի հասկանում, թե ինչ է իրեն անհրաժեշտ` ուտելիք, թե ջուր:

Հիսուսի “սուրը” նշանակում է, որ պետք է ըմբռնել այդ պայմանագիրը, կիրառել այդ բաժանումը: Երկրայինը` երկրից է, և այդ պատճառով պետք է հոգալ երկրայինի մասին, միայն առանց մոլագարության: Երբ ուտել ես ցանկանում, մարմինն է ուտելիք պահանջողը: Քո գործն է` հասկանալ դա և հագեցնել քաղցը, բայց առանց ավելորդությունների: Սակայն շատերը չափից շատ են տարվում դրանով: Նրանք ուտում, ուտում և ուտում են, իսկ մի սքանչելի օր այնքան է զզվեցնում ուտելը, որ սկսում են սոված մնալ` և սովում են, սովում են, սովում են... Թե մեկը և թե մյուսը` մոլագարություն է, չափից դուրս ուտելը նույնպիսի հիմարություն է, ինչպես ոչինչ չուտելը:  Հավասարակշռություն է պետք: Բայց ինչպե՞ս դրան հասնել: Պետք է բաժանել քեզ երկու մասի և մի լավ հասկանալ, թե ինչն է երկրային, իսկ ինչը` ոչ: Դա էլ հենց Հիսուսի “սուրն” է: Նա ասում է.


_...ես եկել եմ, որ աշխարհ նետեմ 
բաժանումներ, կրակ, սուր, պատերազմ:_
Ինչու՞ “կրակ”: Կրակը` հին կաբալիստական խորհրդանիշ է և շատ հին հինդուիստական խորհրդանիշ: Հինդուիստները հնուց խոսում են ներքին կրակի մասին; այն անվանում են _տապ_**,  “սաստիկ շոգ”:  Իսկ ներքին կրակը վառելը, որպեսզի ներսում կրակ լինի, կոչվում է_ յագնա_:  Բազում միջոցներ կան ներքին կրակը վառելու համար: Այժմ այն հազիվ մարմրում է մոխրի կույտի տակ: Նրան պետք է գտնել, ազատ արձակել, բորբոքել: Որպեսզի կրակը բորբոքվի, նրան նոր սնունդ է հարկավոր: Եվ երբ ներքին կրակը հուրհրում է պայծառ, դու հանկարծ պայծառակերպվում ես` քանզի առանց վառվելու փոփոխություններ չեն լինում: Մենք ջուրը եռացնում ենք մինչև որոշակի ջերմաստիճան, հասցնում ենք այն հարյուր աստիճանի` և այն եռում է, գոլորշի է դառնում, կատարյալ նոր հատկություններ է ձեռք բերում:

Դուք նկատե՞լ եք, թե որքան տարբեր են ջուրն ու գոլորշին: Ջուրը միշտ ցած է հոսում: Դա նրա բնությունն է, այն երբեք վերև չի հոսում, դա անհնար է: Բայց հարյուր աստիճանի դեպքում, երբ ջուրը գոլորշիանում է, փոխվում է նաև նրա էությունը. գոլորշին բարձրանում է վեր, իսկ ցած երբեք չի իջնի: Փոխվել է ամենաբնորոշ հատկություններից մեկը, և պատահեց դա ջերմության շնորհիվ:

- - - - - - - - - - - - - 
* Մ.թ. III – IV դարերի սանսկրիտ պատմողական արձակի հուշարձան:
**Ստացվում է, որ նույն մեր հայերեն բառն է` տապ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Սեքսը` ջերմային երևույթ է, այն կրակի հետ է կապված: Երբ կրակը բորբոքվում է, ուժեղանում է նաև տենչանքը; երբ կրակը թույլ է, սեքսի մասին չես էլ հիշում: Կրակը` պատճառն է ամենի, ինչ տեղի է ունենում ներսում, լինի դա սեռական հակում կամ հոգևոր փոխակերպում:

Հինդուիստները, կաբալիստները, հուդաիստներն ու սուֆիները... Հիսուսը սովորել է էսսենյանների համայնքում: Դա ամենագաղտնի, ամենաօկուլտիստական միջավայրն էր, և այնտեղ ներքին կրակը բորբոքելու շատ եղանակներ գիտեին: Դա ոչ թե ուղղակի կրակ է, դա սրբազան կրակ է, որի շնորհիվ շարունակվում է կյանքը: Եվ, եթե ուժեղացնում ես այդ կրակը մինչև որոշակի մակարդակ... բայց դրան կարելի է հասնել, միայն էներգիան իզուր տեղը չծախսելով, և այդ պատճառով բոլոր կրոնները, որտեղ ներքին կրակն է օգտագործվում, չեն խրախուսում սեքսը: Սեքսի վրա այնքան էներգիա է ծախսվում, որ կրակն ահրաժեշտ մակարդակի բարձրացնել ուղղակի չի հաջողվում: Ջերմանցքը չափազանց մեծ է: Պետք է փակել բոլոր ջերմանցքները, որպեսզի ջերմությունը դուրս չթափանցի և ներքին ջերմությունը հասնի հարյուր աստիճանի` այդ ժամանակ ամբողջական փոփոխություն է կատարվում: Հոգին և մարնինն անջատվում են` սուրն իր գործն արե՛լ է: Եվ այդ ժամանակ դու հասկանում ես, թե ինչն է քո մեջ` երկրից, և ինչը` երկնքից: Դու գիտես, թե ինչ է տրված քեզ քո հորից ու մորից, իսկ ինչ է քեզ նվիրել անտեսանելի ամենասկիզբը:


_...կրակ, սուր, պատերազմ..._


Ներքին պատերազմ է հարկավոր: Պետք չէ ննջել, պետք չէ թուլանալ, քանի դեռ թուլությունն ինքն իրեն չի եկել` բայց դա արդեն լրիվ այլ բան է: Պետք է պայքարել, ընդհարումներ հրահրել: _ Շփու՛մ_  է պետք: Շփում` ահա ամենահարմար խոսքը ներքին պատերազմի համար: Գուրջիևն աշխատում էր այդ շփման հետ, նա հրահրում էր շփումը մարմնում: Կարող է, դա այնքան էլ հասկանալի չէ, բայնց դուք առայժմ ուղղակի հիշեք, իսկ երբևիցէ կհասկանաք. մեր մարմնի մեջ էներգիայի մի քանի շերտեր կան: Քանի շփում չկա, կարելի է օգտվել միայն ամենավերին շերտից, բայց, երբ ծագում է պայքարը, վերին շերտն արագորեն սպառվում է, իսկ նրա հետևից բացվում է երկրորդը, երրորդը...

Ասենք թե, դու միշտ պառկում ես քնելու երեկոյան տասին: Բայց վաղը տասին, երբ հանկարծ կզգաս, որ աչքերդ փակվում են, քնելու մի՛ գնա: Այս եղանակով` արթնությամբ, - հաճախ սուֆիներն էին օգտվում, այն օգտագործում էր նաև Հիսուս: Նա երբեմն չէր քնում գիշերները, իսկ անապատում չքնեց քառասուն օր ու գիշեր: Նա մենակ էր ու չքնեց: Ի՞նչ է այդ դեպքում տեղի ունենում: Եթե դու չես քնել, ինչպես սովորաբար, ժամը տասին, առաջին րոպեներին սարսափելի քնել ես ուզում, աչքերդ ինքնիրեն փակվում են: Բայց, եթե պայքարում ես, հակառակվում ես, ծագում է շփում, չէ՞ որ դու կարծես երկու կես ես լինում. մեկը ցանկանում է քնել, իսկ մյուսը` ոչ: Այդ երկուսը մարտնչում են: Եվ եթե պնդես քոնը և չհնազանդվես, ուրեմն կզգաս հանկարծ, որ քունդ անցել է` դու ավելի առույգ ես, քան առավոտյան: Քունդ անէացավ, դու թարմ ես և առույգ, և այժմ, նույնիսկ եթե պառկես, դժվար թե քնես: Ի՞նչ պատահեց ուրեմն: Երկու ցանկությունների միջև շփումը նոր էներգիա առաջացրեց, ուժերի հորդում:

Շփումը միշտ էներգիա է ստեղծում: Ամբողջ տեխնիկան ստեղծագործ շփման վրա է հիմնված, որն էներգիա է ծնում: Յուրաքանչյուր գեներատոր` հարմարանք է շփման համար, նրա մեջ տեղի է ունենում պայքար, պատերազմ երկու մասերի միջև: Եվ դու նույնպես պատերազմ ես ծավալում. մարմինդ ցանկանում է քնել, իս գիտակցությունդ` ոչ: Առաջանում է շփում, իսկ այն շատ էներգիա է ծնում:

Բայց, եթե ենթարկվես քնելու ցանկությանը, վատ են գործերդ: Եթե հանձնվես, ուրեմն մարմինդ հաղթել է, իսկ պարտվել է գիտակցությունդ: Այդ պատճառով, քանի որ որոշել ես, գնա մինչև վերջ, հակառակ դեպքում ավելի լավ է ընդհանրապես չփորձես: Շփման հետ կապված եղանակները բավական վտանգավոր են: Եթե արդեն որոշել ես օգտվել նրանցից մեկով, ուղղակի պարտավոր ես հաղթել: Պարտվելով, կորցնում ես չափազանց շատ բան` համոզվածությունը քեզնում: Իսկ եթե պարտվում ես շատ անգամ, երբևիցէ հաղթելու ավելի ու ավելի քիչ շանսեր ունես:

Եթե որոշել ես օգտվել շփումից, ամեն գնով պետք է հաղթել: Մենամարտի մտնում են հաղթանակի համար: Եվ, եթե հաղթես, քեզ համար էներգիայի նոր շերտ կբացվի: Դա հասկանալի է. երբ հաղթում ես, քեզ բաժին է ընկնում մյուս, հակառակվող կեսի էներգիան, և դու ավելի ուժեղ ես դառնում: Այդ պատճառով ամեն մի հաղթանակ քեզ ավելի է ուժեղացնում, ավելի ու ավելի` մինչև այն պահը, երբ գիտակցությունը կլանում է մարմնի ամբողջ էներգիան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Շփումից շատ հաճախ օգտվում էր Գուրջիևը: Նա դիմում էր անհավանական վտանգավոր միջոցների: Արդեն խորը ծերության հասակում, ընդամենը մի քանի տարի մահից առաջ, նա մի շատ վտանգավոր ավտովթար սարքեց: Դա դժբախտ պատահար չէր, նա սարքեց այդ: Այնպիսի մարդկանց կյանքում, ինչպիսին Գուրջիևն է, պատահականություններ չեն լինում: Նրանք այնքան զգոն են, որ պատահականություններն ուղղակի անհնար են: Բայց նա թույլատրեց այդ ավտովթարը, իսկ հնարավոր է, ինքն էլ հենց սարքեց` մի խոսքով, դա նրա ձեռքի գործն էր:

Դա սարսափելի ավտովթար էր, և բժիշկները պնդում էին, որ այդպիսի ընդհարման ժամանակ անհնար է կենդանի մնալ: Մարդ անկարող էր կենդանի մնալ, մեքենան բլիթ էր դարձել: Բայց Գուրջիևը մնաց կենդանի: Նրա ամբողջ մարմնի վրա վաթսուն կոտրվածք էին հայտնաբերել: Նա փաստորեն բաժանվել էր մասերի: Բայց, երբ նրան գտան, նա լրիվ գիտակցության մեջ էր: Գուրջիևը պառկած էր ծառի տակ, բավական հեռու վթարի վայրից: Նա կարողացել էր հասնել ծառին ու պառկել նրա ստվերի տակ լրիվ գիտակցության մեջ: Նա նույնիսկ հրաժարվել էր ցավազրկող դեղամիջոցներից` ցանկացել էր գիտակցել ամեն ինչ: 

Դա մարմնի մեջ շփում ստեղծելու մեծագույն եղանակ էր: Գուրջիևի մարմինը հասավ մահվան շեմին: Նա ինքն էր սարքել այդ ավտովթարը և այդ պատճառով ցանկացավ ամբողջովին գիտակցել այն: Նա ոչինչ բաց չթողեց և այն պահին հասավ ամենամեծ հավասարակռությանը, ինչպիսին միայն հասանելի է մարդու: Մարմինն  ուղղակի փոխադրիչ դարձավ; Գուրջիևը կարող էր առաջվա պես ղեկավարել այն, բայց այլևս ընդհանուր ոչինչ չուներ նրա հետ: 

Ահա թե ինչ նկատի ունի Հիսուս, երբ ասում է.


_Ես բերել եմ կրակ, սուր, պատերազմ`
Չնայած, հնարավոր է, մարդիկ մտածում են, 
որ ես եկել եմ խաղաղություն նետեմ աշխարհին..._

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Քանզի հինգ հոգի կլինեն տանը. 
երեքը կլինեն երկուսի դեմ 
և երկուսը երեքի դեմ: 
Հայրը որդու դեմ և որդին հոր դեմ; 
և նրանք կանգնած կլինեն որպես միակը:__

...Քանզի հինգ հոգի կլինեն տանը..._ Սա առակ է. մեր մարմնի մեջ կան “հինգ հոգի տանը”, - հինգ զգայարաններ: Ինչ-որ տեղ ներսում կան հինգ մարմիններ, չէ՞ որ ամեն զգայարան իր կենտրոնն ունի, և նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը մեզ իր կողմ է քաշում: Աչքերն ասում են. “Տես, ինչ գեղեցիկ է”, իսկ ձեռքերն ասում են. “Շոշափիր, այնքան հաճելի է”: Աչքերին հետաքրքիր չէ շոշափել, ձեռքերին հետաքրքիր չէ նայել գեղեցիկ մարմնին կամ նրբագեղ ծառին:

Զգայարաններն ապրում են իրենց անկախ կյանքով, իսկ գիտակցությունն ուղղակի կոորդինացնում է նրանց աշխատանքը: Այն ուղղակի համաձայնեցնում է մեկը մյուսի հետ: Դուք ինձ և տեսնում և լսում եք: Լսում եք ականջներով, իսկ տեսնում եք աչքերով: Բայց աչքերը չեն կարող լսել, իսկ ականջները ոչինչ չեն տեսնում, և ուրեմն որտեղի՞ց դուք գիտեք, որ լսում եք հենց նրան, ում տեսնում եք: Ինչու՞ եք դուք համոզված դրանում: Որովհետև գիտակցությունը համաձայնեցնում է մեկը մյուսի հետ: Դա համակարգիչ է. նա ազդեր է ստանում աչքերից և ականջներից, համատեղում է իրար հետ և գալիս է ենթադրության, որ նրանք համաձայնեցված են:

Շփում ստեղծելու եղանակները, որոնցից օգտվում էին Գուրջիևն ու Հիսուս... Իսկ նրանք, ում հայտնի է Հիսուսի կյանքի ամենանվիրական գաղտնիքը, գիտեն, որ ոչ թե նրան խաչել են, - այդ ինքն է, Գուրջիևի նման, սարքել իր մահապատիժը:  Դա ողբերգություն էր, որը Հիսուս ինքն էր հնարել:

Նրան խաչողները համարում էին, որ ամեն ինչ իրենց ձեռքում է, բայց այնպիսի մարդու, ինչպես Հիսուսը, մեռնել չես կարող ստիպել: Նա առանց դժվարության կթաքնվեր թշնամիներից: Բոլորին գերազանց հայտնի էր, որ նրան պատրաստվում են բռնել: Նա առանց դժվարության կարող էր հեռանալ քաղաքից, նա կհասցներ նույնիսկ երկիրն էլ լքել, դա դժվար չէր` բայց կամովի եկավ մայրաքաղաք: Ասում են, որ ամենն ինքն էր սարքել, իսկ Հուդան ոչ թե դավաճան էր, այլ հավատարիմ օգնական, ով օգնեց Հիսուսին իրագործել իր ծրագիրը: Ամեն ինչ տեղի է ունեցել իր` Հիսուսի ծրագրի համաձայն:

Իսկ ի՞նչ տեղի ունեցավ խաչի վրա: Վերջին մեծագույն պատերազմը, հզորագույն շփումը: Նա մահանում էր, բայց չէր կորցնում հավատն Աստվածայինի հանդեպ; երկրինը վերադառնում էր երկրին, բաժանումը լիակատար էր, կատարյալ` Հիսուս բացարձակապես չէր նույնացնում իրեն իր մարմնի հետ: Եվ նա ինքն էր այդ ամենը սարքել:

Գուրջիևն ասում էր, որ Հիսուսի խաչելությունը դրամա էր, բայց այդ ներկայացման հեղինակը ոչ թե Պիղատոսն էր, ոչ թե հրեական քահանայապետը, այլ ինքը Հիսուս: Դա հենց ինքն էր սարքել, և այնքան նուրբ էր ամեն ինչ մտածել, որ մինչև օրս այդպես էլ ոչ ոք չհասկացավ` համենայն դեպս, ճշգրտորեն, - թե այն ժամանակ ինչ և ինչպես տեղի ունեցավ:

Դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ մարդ կարող է ինքն իր մահապատիժը նախապատրաստել, բայց դա էլ հենց հոգևոր լինելն է. դու ինքդ ես ղեկավարում քո խաչելությունը: Խաչ բարձրանալը` շփման գագաթնակետն է, որովհետև այնտեղ քեզ սպասում է մահը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասաց.

_Քանզի հինգ հոգի կլինեն տանը. 
երեքը կլինեն երկուսի դեմ 
և երկուսը երեքի դեմ:_

Պետք է շփում հրահրել: Զգայարանները պետք է պատերազմի մեջ մտնեն, և այդ պայքարը պետք է գիտակցված լինի: Առանց այդ էլ նրանք ամբողջ ժամանակ մարտնչում են, ուղղակի դուք չեք նկատում. դուք պինդ քնած եք, իսկ կռիվը գնում է: Աչքերը միշտ վիճում են ականջների հետ, իսկ լսողությունը` տեսողության հետ; նրանք մրցակցում են:

Նկատե՞լ եք, որ կույրերի մոտ լսողությունը շատ ավելի նուրբ է: Հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ կույրերը հաճախ լավ երգիչներ ու երաժիշտներ են: Ինչու՞: Նրանք ավելի լավ են զգում ձայնը, ռիթմը, նրանց լսողությունը սովորականից շատ ավելի սուր է: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև լսողությունն այլևս մրցակից չունի: Կույրերի ականջներն օգտվում են այն էներգիայից, որը սովորաբար ծախսվում է տեսողության վրա; տեսնողների մոտ աչքերն ու ականջները մրցակցում են:

Տեսնելու վրա ծախսվում է մարմնի էներգիայի մոտ ութսուն տոկոսը, իսկ մնացած չորս զգայարաններին մնում է ընդհանուր էներգիայի հինգերորդ մասը միայն: Նրանք քաղցած են, նրանք միշտ մարտնչում են: Աչքերը դարձել են գլխավոր, իշխող ուժը: Դուք ապրում եք աչքերով, ընդ որում ձեր զգայական որոշ օրգաններ համարյա մեռած են: Շատերն ընդհանրապես հոտեր չեն զգում, նրանց հոտառությունը վաղուց զոհվել է, բայց ոչ ոք չի անհանգստանում, ոչ ոք չի էլ նկատում անգամ, որ վաղուց հոտ չի զգում: Աչքերն ամբողջովին ճնշել են քիթը, որովհետև այն անմիջապես իրենց կողքին է և հեշտ է նրան ճնշել: Մանուկ հասակում հոտերը շատ հստակ ես զգում, բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում հոտառությունը բթանում է. ավելի ու ավելի շատ էներգիա է գնում տեսողության վրա: Աչքերը ձեր կենտրոնն են դարձել, իսկ դա այնքան էլ լավ չէ:

Շատ եղանակներ կան, որոնք թույլ են տալիս շփում ստեղծելու համար մեկմեկու հետ բախել զգայական օրգանները: Կարելի է, օրինակ, մի քանի ամիս չբացել աչքերը: Էներգիան սկսում է տեղափոխվել, դա զգացվում է: Եթե մի երեք ամիս չբացես աչքերդ, կզգաս, թե ինչպես է էներգիան հոսում դեպի քիթդ և ականջներդ: Կվերադառնա հոտառությունդ, աշխարը նորից հոտերով կլցվի: Որոշ դպրոցներում կան մեթոդներ, որոնք թույլ են տալիս ամբողջովին առանձնացնել մի զգացմունքները մյուսներից, - այդպես շփում է առաջանում: Եթե երեք ամիս խցանես ականջներդ և միայն նայես, առանց լսելու, որոշ ժամանակ հետո էներգիայի մշտական տեղափոխություն կնկատես: 

Եվ, երբ նկատում ես, թե ինչպես են քո զգայարանները պայքարում, դու առանձնանում ես նրանցից, կողմնակի դիտորդ ես դառնում: Դու` արդեն քո աչքերը, ականջները, ձեռքերը կամ մարմինը չես: Դու` ուղղակի դիտորդ ես: Մարմնի մեջ պայքարը շարունակվում է, իսկ դու նստել, կողքից հետևում ես դրան: Ահա թե ինչում է այդ առակի խորին իմաստը, չնայած այն ուրիշ, ավելի առկա նշանակություն էլ ունի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Քանզի հինգ հոգի կլինեն տանը. 
երեքը կլինեն երկուսի դեմ 
և երկուսը երեքի դեմ: 
Հայրը որդու դեմ և որդին հոր դեմ; 
և նրանք կանգնած կլինեն որպես միակը:_

Բառացիորեն էլ է սա ճշմարիտ. հինգ հոգուց բաղկացած ընտանիքում երեքը երկուսի դեմ կինեն և երկուսը երեքի: Եթե ընտանիքում հանկարծ հոգևոր մարդ է հայտնվում, ծագում է շփում, որովհետև հոգևորը` ընտանիքի թշնամին է: Հարազատները կհանդուրժեն ամեն ինչ, բացի հոգևոր լինելը, քանզի, դառնալով հոգևոր, դու այլևս քեզ քո մարմինը չես համարում:

Ընտանիքն անքակտելիորեն կապված է մարմնի հետ: Հայրը` նա այն պատճառով է քո հայրը, որ նրա շնորհիվ քո մարմինը լույս աշխարհ է եկել: Եվ, քանի դու քեզ մարմին ես համարում, դու անխզելիորեն կապված ես քո հոր հետ: Բայց ի՞նչ էտեղի ունենում, երբ հասկանում ես, որ դու` մարմին չես: Ո՞վ է այդ ժամանակ հայրը: Ի՞նչն է քեզ կապում նրա հետ: Մայրդ քո մարմինն է ծնել, բայց ոչ թե քեզ: Ուղղակի դու քեզ մարմին էիր համարում և այդ պատճառով մտածում էիր, իբր մայրդ հենց _քեզ_  է ծնել:

Բայց երբ դու այլևս այդպես չես համարում, երբ մարմինն ինչ-որ կողմնակի բան է դառնում` ո՞վ է այդ ժամանակ մայրը: Նա ծնել է ոչ թե քեզ, այլ քո մարմինը միայն, որը վաղ թե ուշ կվախճանվի: Մայրը քեզ կյանք չի նվիրել` ավելի շուտ, նա նվիրել է քեզ մեռնելու ևս մեկ հնարավորություն: Եվ երբ դու դադարում ես քեզ մարմին համարել, ազգակցական կապերը կտրվում են, դու զրկվում ես ընտանիքից:

Ընտանիքը պատրաստ է հանդուրժել ամեն ինչ, նույնիսկ եթե դուստրն անբարոյական դառնա: Ոչինչ, մի կերպ գլուխ կգա... Միգուցէ դա նույնիսկ լավ է, չէ՞ որ այդ կերպ դուստրն ավելորդ անգամ համոզվում է, որ նա` իր մարմինն է: Թող դու հարբեցող ես դարձել` սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա, չէ՞ որ դու առաջվա պես քեզ քո մարմինն ես համարում: Դատարկ բան է, կարելի է դիմանալ: Բայց եթե դու սկսել ես խորհրդածել (մեդիտացիա), եթե դու _սանյասին_ ես դարձել` այ, դա իսկական փորձանք է: Վիճակը վատ է, չէ՞ որ դու ազատ ես դառնում: Ազգականներդ այլևս քեզ չեն իշխում, դու արդեն ընտանիքի անդամ չես` դու ընդհանրապես այս աշխարհից չես:

Այդ պատճառով Հիսուս ասաց. “_Հայրը որդու դեմ և որդին հոր դեմ_”: Նա եկավ բաժանելու, ավերելու, պայքար և շփում հարուցելու:

Որքա՜ն ճշմարիտ է դա: Կարող ես երկրպագել Բուդդային, բայց հարցրու, թե ինչ է որդու մասին մտածում Բուդդայի հայրը` իսկ նա դեմ է: Հարցրու Բուդդայի ազգականներին` նրանք բոլորն էլ դեմ են, որովհետև Բուդդան դուրս է եկել նրանց իշխանության տակից: Եվ ինչն ավելի է վատ, նա ուրիշներին էլ է օգնել ազատվել հասարակության, ինչպես նաև ընտանիքի իշխանությունից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ընտանիքը` հասարակության բջիջն է: Ազատվելով հասարակությունից, ակամա հեռանում ես նաև ընտանիքից: Դա չի նշանակում, իհարկե, որ պետք է ատես քո ընտանիքը: Դրանում չէ իմաստը: Եվ ընդվզել էլ ընտանիքի դեմ հարկ չկա`այդ չէ բանը: Վաղ թե ուշ դա ինքստինքյան կստացվի. հենց որ սկսում ես ճանաչել ինքդ քեզ, ամենն, ինչ եղել է առաջ, ավերվում է, թագավորել է սկսում քաոսը: Ի՞նչ կարելի է այդ դեպքում անել: Ընտանիքը ձգելու է քեզ դեպի անցյալ, փորձելու է հետ վերադարձնել: Ազգականներն իրենց ողջ ուժը կգործադրեն: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ անել:

Երկու ճանապարհ կա, և հինը տանում էր փախուստին: Հեռանալ ընտանիքից, չտալ նրանց հնարավորություն քեզ հետ ձգել: Բայց անձամբ ես համարում եմ, որ այդ միջոցն արդեն հնացել է: Կա այլ ճանապարհ. մնալ ընտանիքի հետ, բայց կեղծավորի կյանք վարել. չթողնել ազգականներիդ հասկանալ, որ դու արդեն վաղուց նրանց հետ չես: Ընթացիր առա՛ջ: Թող այդ թափառումներդ ներքուստ լինեն, իսկ արտաքինից պահպանիր բոլոր պատշաճությունները. խոնարհվիր հորդ ու մորդ առջև, և ընդհանրապես` կարողացիր ձևանալ:

Ոչ բոլորն են, որ կարող են գնալ հին ճանապարհով: Հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ հոգևորն այդքան քիչ է մնացել աշխարհում: Ո՞վ կարող է այժմ իրեն թույլ տալ հեռանալ աշխարհից: Նույնիսկ եթե փորձես էլ, հասարակությունը քեզ հանգիստ չի տա: Բուդդայի, Մահավիրայի և Հիսուսի ժամանակներում մարդիկ հազարներով էին հեռանում ընտանիքից: Բայց դրանք ընդամենը հազարներն էին` իսկ միլիոնները մնում էին, և նրանց մասին նույնպես պետք էր հոգ տանել: Եթե փախուստը միակ ճանապարհը լիներ, բոլորն անխտիր երբեք չէին կարողանա հոգևոր դառնալ: Դրանից բացի, փախուստի մեջ մի ինչ-որ ամոթալի բան կա, այնպես որ ավելի լավ է օգտվել այլ, ավելի վայելուչ ճանապարհից` ուղղակի հմտորեն ձևանալ:

_Սանյասինը_  պետք է լավ դերասան լինի: Ձևանալու տակ ես հասկանում եմ ահա թե ինչ. ձևականություններն այլևս քեզ չեն հուզում, բայց դու առաջվա պես հետևում ես դրանց: Հոգու խորքում դու հեռացած ես, բայց կասկածի առիթ անգամ չես տալիս, որ քեզ համար միևնույն է: Ինչու՞ պարզ ցուցադրել այդ: Շուրջդ բոլորն անմիջապես կնետվեն քեզ փոխելու: Հնարավորություն մի՛ տուր նրանց: Դրանք ներքին որոնումներ են, իսկ արտաքինից կարելի է պահպանել բոլոր պատշաճությունները: Եվ բոլորը երջանիկ կլինեն, չէ՞ որ ձևականությունները պահպանված են: Մարդիկ ապրում են ցուցադրովի արարքներով, ներքին հոգևորը նրանց չի հուզում: Նրանց համար մեկ է, սիրու՞մ ես դու սրտով թե ոչ, - բավական է ցուցադրես, իբր սիրում ես: 

Երկու ճանապարհ կա: Կա Բուդդայի, Հիսուսի ճանապարհը` և Ջանակայի, իմ ճանապարհը: Ընտրեք որը կուզեք, միայն ցույց մի՛ տվեք, որ փոխվել եք, հոգևոր եք դարձել, դրանից միայն անախորժություններ կլինեն, իսկ դուք առայժմ այնքան էլ ուժեղ չեք: Թող պատերազմը լինի ներսում, իսկ արտաքինից թող խաղաղություն տիրի: Բավական է ներքին պայքարն էլ` նրա շնորհիվ աճում են, այն հասունություն է բերում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հայրը որդու դեմ և որդին հոր դեմ; 
և նրանք կանգնած կլինեն որպես միակը_:

Կարևոր է հասկանալ “միակը” բառը: Այն նշանակում է “միայնակ”: Դառնալով հոգևոր, դու մենակ ես մնում: Հասարակությունն անհետանում է, դու մենակ ես: Եվ կարողանալ հաշտվել դրա հետ` ամենամեծ փոփոխությունն է, որ քեզ հետ կարող է տեղի ունենալ, որովհետև գիտակցությունը վախենում է միայնությունից: Գիտակցությանը պետք են ուրիշները, որպեսզի լինի ումից կառչել, ում վրա հույս դնել: Միայնության մեջ սարսափելի է, դու դողում ես: Ինչպես, ես մենա՞կ եմ... Եվ դու նետվում ես պանդոկ, գնում ես հավաքույթի, մտնում ես աղանդ կամ եկեղեցի, ուր ասես, միայն թե հայտնվես ամբոխի մեջ, որտեղ զգում ես, որ մենակ չես, որտեղ կարելի է կորչել ուրիշների մեջ: Ահա թե որն է ամբոխի կարևորությունը: Թեկուզ կինո, թեկուզ ձիարշավարան` գլխավորը, որ ամբոխ լինի, որտեղ քեզ մենակ չես զգում և կարելի է թուլանալ:

Բայց հոգևոր մարդը միայնակ է, որովհետև բարձրանում է բարձրագույն գագաթը: Նա չի կարող ձուլվել ամբոխին: Նա պետք է շատ բան հիշի, նա պետք է մտածի, ավելի շատ գիտակցի և միշտ զգաստ լինի: Նա պետք է ըմբռնի մի ճշմարտություն. ամեն ինչ աշխարհում միայնակ է, Ոչ մի միասնություն չկա: Մեր գիտակցությունը` միայնակ բարձունք է: Բայց հենց դրանում է հմայքը, այնպես որ հարկ չկա վախենալ: Պատկերացրեք, որ Էվերեստի գագաթին մի ամբողջ ամբոխ է հավաքվել` կորչում է ամբողջ հմա՛յքը: Էվերեստն այդքան սքանչելի և հրապուրիչ է այն պատճառով, որ միայնակ գագաթ է: Հոգևոր մարը Էվերեստին է նման. նա` միայնակ գագաթ է, նա մենակ է, նա ապրում է միայնությամբ և ուրախ է դրան: Դա չի նշանակում, որ նա խուսափում է շփումից, դա չի նշանակում, թե նա ոչ ոգու չի սիրում: Հակառակը, միայն ա՛յդ ժամանակ կարելի է իսկապես սիրել: Միայն այդ ժամանակ կարելի է ազատ շփվել: Երբ դու ամբոխի մեջ ես, դու չկաս` ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կարող ես սիրել: Հոգևոր մարդը սիրում է, բայց այդ սերը` թմրադեղ չէ, նրա մեջ չես մոռացվի: Նա կիսվում է իր սիրով, նա կարող է առանց մնացորդի տրվել քեզ, և այնուամենայնիվ մնալ ինքնուրույն: Հոգևոր մարդը տրվում է ամբողջությամբ, բայց չի անհետանում, քանզի միշտ մնում է որպես միայնակ գագաթ: Այնտեղ, այդ գաղտնի սրբավայրում, նա միշտ միայնակ է: Ուրիշ ոչ ոք այնտեղ չի մտնի: Ուրիշ ոչ ոք չի կարող այնտեղ մուտք գործել: 

Մեր հոգու գաղտնի անկյունում մենք միշտ միայնակ ենք:

Միայնությունն արատավորված չէ, միայնությունը գեղեցիկ է...

Բայց այն վախեցնում է ձեզ: Դուք սովոր եք հասարակությանը: Նրա մեջ ծնվել եք, այն մեծացրել է ձեզ, և հիմա դուք լրիվ մոռացել եք, թե միայնությունն ինչ է: Բայց մենակ մնալ գոնե մի երկու օր, ուղղակի որպեսզի քեզ մենակ զգաս, - սքանչելի է: Հետո կարելի է աղմկոտ շուկա էլ վերադառնալ, միայն թե մի՛ մոռացեք ձեր հետ վերցնել ձեր միայնությունը: Մի կորչեք ամբոխում: Զգաստ եղեք, գիտակցեք: Վերադարձեք հասարակություն, մտեք ամբոխի մեջ, բայց ձեզ մի՛ մոռացեք: Ցանկության դեպքում նույնիսկ ամբոխի մեջ էլ կարելի է միայնակ լինել: Եվ երբ նույնիսկ մենակ ես, կարող ես քեզ զգալ այնպես, ասես շուրջդ ամբոխ է: Դու կարող ես Հիմալայներ գնալ, բայց բավական է մտածես մարդաշատ շուկայի մասին` եվ նորից ամբոխում ես:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Ահա թե ինչ պատահեց Ջունաիդի հետ: Նա եկավ ուսուցչի մոտ, իսկ վերջինս նստած էր տաճարում: Եվ, երբ Ջունաիդը երևաց դռների մեջ, ուսուցիչն աաց. “Հե՛յ, ներս եկ մենա՛կ: Պետք չէ՛ այդ ամբողջ ամբոխը հետդ քարշ տալ ներս”: Ջունաիդը հետ նայեց. նա եկել էր մենակ և, իհարկե, մտածեց, որ իր հետևում 
էլի մարդիկ կան: Բայց ոչ ոք չկար այնտեղ: Ուսուցիչը ծիծաղեց և ասաց. “Դու ոչ թե կողքերդ նայիր, այլ հոգու՛դ մեջ”:

Ջունաիդը գոցեց աչքերն ու հասկացավ, թե որքան ճշմարիտ էր ուսուցիչը: Կինը մնացել էր տանը, բայց Ջունաիդն ամբողջ ժամանակ նրա մասին էր մտածում: Երեխաները տանն էին, 
բայց Ջունաիդն անվերջ նրանց դեմքերն էր տեսնում: Գլխում դեռևս հնչում էին ընկերների ձայները, ում հետ նա քիչ առաջ էր բաժանվել:

Եվ Ջունաիդը գնաց ու տաճար վերադարձավ մեկ տարի անց միայն: Միայն մեկ տարի անց նա ազատվեց այդ “ամբոխից”: Եվ մեկ տարի անց նա լսեց ուսուցչի ձայնը: 
“Ջունաիդ, ներ եկ: Հիմա դու մենակ ես, և մենք կարող ենք զրուցել”:_

Կարելի է հետևիցդ մի ամբողջ ամբոխ քարշ տալ` բայց կարելի է նաև լինել ամբոխի մեջ և մնալ մենակ: Փորձեք ահա թե ինչ. հաջորդ անգամ, երբ մարդաշատ շուկա ընկնեք, աշխատեք զգալ ձեր միայնությունը` իսկ դուք իրոք որ միայնակ եք, այնպես որ կարող եք դա զգալ: Եվ, զգալով ձեզ միայնակ, դուք անմիջապես կհասկանաք, որ դարձաք “միակը”: Հիսուս ասում է, որ եկել է ձեզ “միակը”, միայնակ դարձնելու.


_Հիսուս ասաց. Ես կտամ ձեզ այն, 
ինչ չի տեսել ձեր աչքը, 
և այն, ինչ չի լսել ձեր ականջը, 
և այն, ինչին չի դիպել ձեր ձեռքը, 
և այն, ինչ դեռ մարդու սիրտը չի մտել:_

Ձեր աչքերը տեսնում են այն, ինչ դրսից է, բայց ներս չեն նայում` չգիտեն, թե ինչպես: Ձեր ականջները լսում են այն, ինչ լսվում է դրսից, բայց ներսինը չեն նկատում` ինչպես, չգիտեն: Դուք ուղղված եք դուրս, բոլոր ձեր զգայական օրգանները: Ոչ մի ներքին զգայական օրգան չունեք: Բայց երբ նրանք դադարում են աշխատել, դու հանկարծ հայտնվում ես քո ներսում` այնտեղ, որտեղ քո զգայական օրգանները չեն թափանցում:

Հիսուս ասաց. _“Ես կտամ ձեզ այն, ինչ չի տեսել ձեր աչքը”:_  Բայց սկզբում պետք է դառնալ “միակը”: Ահա թե ինչ եմ ես հասկանում _սանյասայի_ տակ. միայնություն: Սկզբում դարձիր _սանյասին_, հասկացիր, որ միայնակ ես, և սովորիր հաշտվել դրա հետ: Մի վախեցիր: Ավելի լավ է` ուրախացիր դրան, կարողացիր հասկանալ, թե որքան հրաշալի է դա, որքան լռություն, մաքրություն և անմեղություն կա միայնության մեջ: Ոչ մի կեղտ, չէ՞ որ այդ սրբավայրը քեզանից բացի, ոչ ոք չի մտնի: Այն անարատ մաքուր կմնա` ոչ ոք այնտեղ չի եղել և ոչ ոք չի լինի:

Քո մեջ անարատություն է թաքնված: Դարձիր _սանյասին_, “միակը”` և այդ ժամանակ, ինչպես ասաց Հիսուս,  “_Ես կտամ քեզ այն, ինչ չի տեսել քո աչքը_”:  

Երբ դու դառնաս “միակը”, կատարելապես մենակ, շատ շուտ կհասկանաս, թե ի՞նչ չի տեսել աչքդ, ի՞նչ չի լսել ականջդ և ինչի՞ չի դիպել ձեռքդ: Մի՞թե կարելի է դիպչել ինքդ քեզ: Կարելի է ձեռք տալ մարմնիդ, բայց մարմինդ` դու չես: Իսկական “Ես”-ին ձեռքդ չի հասնի, գիտակցությունը չես կարող շոշափել...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բայց վերջին տողը` ամենասքանչելի բառերն են ամենից, ինչ երբևիցէ ասվել է այս երկրի վրա.


_...և այն, ինչ դեռ մարդու սիրտը չի մտել_:

Չէ՞ որ հոգին ավելի խո՛րն է, քան սիրտը: Իհարկե, սիրտը շատ խորն է ներսում, բայց հոգու համեմատ այն ոչ թե ներսում, այլ դրսու՛մ է: Ձեռքերը դրսում են, աչքերը դուրս են ուղղված` և սիրտն էլ է դրսում, ինչ-որ տեղ ծայրամասում է: Սրբազան էությունը` սիրտը չէ: Մարմնում արթնանում է քաղց, սրտում արթնանում է սեր, բայց աղոթքը սրտից չի  գալիս: Այն ավելի խորն է, քան սիրտը: Քաղցը` մարմնի պահանջն է, սերը` սրտի պահանջն է, իսկ Աստված` մի ավելի խորն ինչ-որ բանի պահանջն է, շատ ավելի խոր, քան սիրտը: Պետք է վեհանալ ոչ միայն մարմնի վրա, այլ նաև սրտի վրա: Պետք է գերազանցել ամենն, ինչ ծայրամասում է, ամեն ներքինը, որպեսզի միայն կենտրոնը մնա: 

Եվ ուրեմն ի՞նչ չի մտել մարդու սիրտը: Աստվա՛ծ: Մտքում ծլում է գիտությունը, այնտեղ է ծնվում նաև փիլիսոփայությունը: Սրտում ծագում է արվեստը, պոէզիան` բայց ոչ հոգևորը: Հոգևորը ծնվում է ավելի խորը, ամենախորին անդրսահմանության մեջ, որտեղ ձեռքդ չի հասնի, - հենց միջուկի մեջ: Բայց դա սիրտը չէ:


_Ես կտամ ձեզ...  այն, ինչ դեռ մարդու սիրտը չի մտել_:

Դա այնտեղ է, խորքում, անհունության մեջ: Այնտեղ չի հասնի ձեռքդ և հայացքդ, այնտեղից ձայներ չեն գալիս: Դա հնարավոր չէ նույնիսկ _զգալ_:  Եվ դա նշանակում է, որ Հիսուս բարձրացավ շատ ավելի վեր, քան միստիկներն, ովքեր սրտով են ապրում:

Միստիկների երեք տիպ կա: Առաջիններն ապրում են գլխով. նրանք զբաղվում են աստվածաբանությամբ ու փիլիսոփայությամբ, նրանք ապացուցում են Աստծո գոյությունը: Ապացույցներ, իհարկե, չկան` ավելի ճիշտ, Նրա գոյության վկայությունն է` ամեն ինչ մեր շուրջ: Երկրորդ միստիկներն ապրում են սրտով. նրանք խոսում են սիրո և Սիրեցյալի, Աստվածայինի, Կրիշնայի մասին: Նրանք խոսում են երգերով և տաղերով, նրանք ռոմանտիկ են: Որոնումները նրանց ավելի խորն են տանում, քան հասնում են “մտքի” միստիկները, բայց սրտի միստիկներն էլ բավական խորը չեն մտնում:

Հիսուս ասում է. “_Ես կտամ ձեզ այն, ինչ դեռ մարդու սիրտը չի մտել_” – այն, ինչին ընդունակ չէ նույնիսկ սիրտը... այնտեղ չի հասնի ոչ պոէզիան, ոչ աստվածաբանությունը, ոչ տրամաբանությունը, ոչ սերը: Այդ ամենն անկարող է այնտեղ: “_Ես կտամ ձեզ այն, ինչ դեռ մարդու սիրտը չի մտել_”...

Դա ամենախորն է, անհատակը` և Հիսուս ցույց տվեց դրա ճանապարհը: Բայց քրիստոնեության մեջ չհասկացան այդ: Քրիստոնեությունը սկսեց աստվածաբանական թեորիաներ հյուսել, ամեն ինչ հանգեցրեց մտքի խաղին` նույնիսկ ոչ թե սրտի գործերին, այլ ուղղակի մտքի խաղին: Քրիստոնեությունը մեծագույն աստվածաբաններ ծնեց: Նայեք Թոմաս Աքվինացու “Summa Theologica” – այնտեղ տառակերության հարյուրավոր հատորներ է հավաքած: Բայց աստվածաբանները բաց են թողել կարևորը, չէ՞ որ Հիսուս` գլխում չէ: Բայց իշխանությունը խլել են “մտքի” միստիկները, այդ պատճառով եկեղեցու գրկից վտարել են նույնիսկ “սրտի” միստիկներին` նրանց, ով քիչ ավելի խորը մտավ, օրինակ, Էկհարտը կամ սուրբ Ֆրանցիսկը: Նրանց հիմարներ, խելագարներ և նույնիսկ հերետիկոսներ էին համարում` և ընդամենն այն պատճառով, որ այդ մարդիկ ապրում էին սրտով և խոսում էին սիրո մասին:

Բայց Հիսուսին չհասկացան ոչ առաջինները, ոչ էլ երկրորդները: Նա ապրում էր ոչ մտքով, ոչ սրտով` նա ապրում էր “ոչնչով”: Նա ասում էր. “Մի կողմ նետեք բոլոր կողմնորոշիչները, մոռացեք արտաքին ամեն ինչի մասին և նկրտեք դեպի սրբազան կենտրոնը, որտեղ կաս միայն _դու_, մաքուր գոյատևությունը, անարատ ծնունդը: Այնտեղ կարելի՛ է հասնել, և բավական է ընկնել այնտեղ, որպեսզի բացահայտվեն բոլոր գաղտնիքները, բացվեն բոլոր դռները: Բայց նույնիսկ դարպասի առջև կանգնած էլ հնարավոր է չնկատել այն և անցնել: Եթե շարունակես ապրել մտքով, կմնաս հենց շեմին կանգնած ու կշարունակես կառուցել թեորիաներ` կամ գրել բանաստեղծություններ ու երգել երգեր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Մի անգամ խոջա Նասրեդինը գալիս է հոգեբույժի մոտ և ասում. “Ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում, օգնիր ինձ: Կյանքն անտանելի է դարձել: Ամեն գիշեր ես միևնույն երազն եմ տեսնում. 
կանգնած եմ դռան մոտ ու հրում եմ այն, հրում եմ` իսկ դռան պետքն էլ չէ: Ցուցատախտակը վրան մի սովորական դուռ է` ես նրան հա՛մ ձեռքերով, հա՛մ ուսերով... 
Եվ այդպես անվերջ: Արթնանում եմ սառը քրտինքը վրաս, իսկ դուռն այդպես էլ չի՛ բացվում”: 

Հոգեբույժը ջանասիրաբար գրի է առնում Նասրեդինի պատմությունն ու հարցնում է. “Դուք հիշատակեցիք ցուցատախտակի մասին: 
Նրա վրա ինչ-որ բան կա՞ գրված”:

“Իհարկե”, - պատասխանում է Նասրեդինը: -“Նրա վրա գրված է. ,,Դեպի քեզ,,”:_

Եթե դռան վրա գրված է “Դեպի քեզ”, - այն հրելն անիմաստ է: Այդպես կարելի է հասնել գիշերային մղձավանջների և մինչև կյանքիդ վերջը կռիվ տալ դռան հետ` ներս մտնելու համա՛ր: Իսկ իրականում ոչ մի խնդիր չկա, չէ՞. ուղղակի նայիր, թե ցուցատախտակի վրա ինչ է գրված: Հիսուս չի ասում, որ այնտեղ գրված է “Միտք” կամ “Սիրտ”, - նշանակում է, որպեսզի ներս մտնես, քեզ մի այլ բան է հարկավոր:

Նշանակում է, պետք է ուղղակի վեհանալ մեկի և մյուսի հանդեպ: Մի՛ խճճվեք մտքի տրամաբանության մեջ, մի՛ դարձեք սեփական քնքշահյույզ զգացմունքների զոհը: Գլուխը` մարմնի մաս է, սիրտը նույնպես մարմնի մաս է: Բարձր եղեք թե մեկից և թե մյուսից: Իսկ ի՞նչ է այնտեղ վերևում: Մաքուր գոյությունը, դու այնտեղ ուղղակի կաս:

Լինել առանց մնացած ամենի` ահա թե ինչ է պետք: Ուղղակի “լինել” – հենց դա էլ խորհրդածումն է, մեդիտացիան, _դհյանան_:  Հենց դա է գրված դռան վրա:

Եվ երբ դու ուղղակի կաս` առանց զգացմունքների, առանց մտքերի, ոչնչով չմշուշապատված, ոչնչով չաղտոտված, ուղղակի հուր առանց ծխի, - դուռն ինքնիրեն կբացվի և դու ներս կմտնես: 


_Ես կտամ ձեզ այն, ինչ դեռ մարդու սիրտը չի մտել..._

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՀՐԱՇՔՆԵՐԻ   ՀՐԱՇՔԸ

Զրույց  երրորդ*



_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ես կանգնեցի աշխարհի կենտրոնում, 
և ես մարմնավորված հայտնվեցի նրանց: 

Ես բոլոր նրանց հարբած գտա, 
ես չգտա ոչ ոգու ծարավի:

Եվ իմ հոգին թախծեց մարդկային զավակների համար: 
Քանզի կույր են նրանք իրենց սրտի մեջ 
և նրանք չեն տեսնում, որ աշխարհ են գալիս դատարկ; 
նրանք փնտրում են, թե ինչպես նորից դատարկ հեռանան աշխարհից: 

Բայց հիմա նրանք հարբած են: 
Երբ հրաժարվեն իրենց գինուց, 
այնժամ կապաշխարեն:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եթե մարմինը ծնվել է հանուն հոգու, 
դա` հրաշք է: 
Իսկ եթե հոգին է ծնվել հանուն մարմնի, 
դա` հրաշքների հրաշքն է: 
Բայց ես, ես զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպես է այդքան մեծ հարստությունը 
բանտարկվել այդպիսի աղքատության մեջ:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս, Բուդդան, կամ յուրաքանչյուր այլ արթնացած տեսնում է, որ դուք հարբած եք: Արբեցումը տարբեր է լինում, բայւց հարբած են բոլորը: Դուք ոչինչ չեք նկատում, դուք քնած եք, ձեզ միայն թվում է, թե արթուն եք և գիտակից: Եվ այդ երազը ձգվում է ծնունդից մինչև մահ:


_Այս պատմությունը Գուրջիևն է պատմել: Մի մարդ հազար ոչխար ուներ, և նա հավերժ տանջվում էր նրանց հետ, որովհետև ոչխարներն անվերջ մոլորվում էին և զոհվում 
գիշատիչ գազանների երախներում: Եվ այդժամ ոչխարների տերը խորհրդի գնաց իմաստունի մոտ, իսկ վերջինս առաջարկեց նրան. “Ձեռք բեր պահապան շներ”: Եվ այդ մարդը 
հարյուր շուն ձեռք բերեց, որպեսզի նրանք պահապան լինեն նախրին: Շները չէին թողնում, որ ոչխարները հեռանան նախրից, իսկ եթե մի որևէ ոչխար հակառակվում էր, 
շներն ուղղակի սպանում  էին նրան:

Ժամանակի հետ շներն այնքան տարվեցին սպանելով, որ սկսեցին հենց այնպես խեղդել ոչխարներին: Շներն արդեն վտանգավոր էին դարձել: Ոչխարների տերը նորից գնաց իմաստունի 
մոտ և բողոքեց. “Շներն սկսել են վնաս պատճառել, նրանք արդեն ոչ այնքան հսկում են ոչխարներին, որքան սպանում են նրանց”:_ 

Միշտ այդպես է ստացվում` բավական է նայես քաղաքական գործիչներին: Սրանք էլ` պետք է պաշտպաններ լինեն, պահապան շներ, բայց, ստանալով իշխանություն, սկսում են կործանել մարդկանց:


_Իմաստունն ասաց. “Միայն մի ելք է մնացել: Ես ինքս կզբաղվեմ քո ոչխարներով”: Եվ նա եկավ նախրի մոտ ու հիպնոսի ենթարկեց բոլոր ոչխարներին: 
Նա ներշնչեց նրանց. “Դուք զգաստ եք, դուք աչալուրջ և կատարելապես ազատ եք: Ոչ ոք չի կարտող ձեզ խանգարել”: Ոչխարները մնացին հիպնոսի տակ և այն ժամանակից ի վեր 
ոչ մի ոչխար նախրից չէր հեռանում: Նրանք ուղղակի չէին կարող փախչել, չէ՞ որ նրանց ոչ ոք չէր պահպանում, և այդ պատճառով ամեն մի ոչխար հավատում էր, որ ինքն է իր գլխի տերը: 
Նույնիսկ երբ նախրի տերը մի ոչխար էր վերցնում և մորթում էր նրան, մնացածները մտածում էին. “Այդ նրա ճակատագիրն էր, այլ ոչ իմը: Չէ՜, ինձ ոչ ոք չի սպանի: 
Ես անմահ եմ և բացարձակ ազատ, ու՞մ ունեմ վախենալու և ինչի՞ց պետք է փախչեմ”: Պահապան շների անհրաժեշտությունը վերացավ, և նախրի տերը շատ ուրախ էր, որովհետև 
ներշնչումից հետո ոչխարներն ասես կիսարթուն լինեին:_ 

Դուք էլ` ճիշտ այնպիսին եք, ինչպես այդ ոչխարները: Ձեզ այդպիսին է տեսնում Հիսուս, ձեզ այդպիսին եմ տեսնում ես: Ձեզ, ճիշտ է, ոչ ոք հիպնոսի չի ենթարկել` ձերն ինքնաներշնչում է: Դուք միաժամանակ` թե այն կիսարթուն ոչխարներն եք, և թե այն իմաստունը, ով նրանց կախարդել էր: Դուք ինքներդ ձեզ հիպնոսի եք ենթարկել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Գոյություն ունի ինքնաներշնչման հասարակ միջոց. եթե անընդհատ ինչ-որ բանի մասին մտածում ես, դա քեզ հիպնոսի է ենթարկում: Եթե անընհատ նայում ես մի ինչ-որ բանի, դա քեզ հիպնոսի է ենթարկում: Եթե հաճախ զբաղվես ինչ-որ բանով, մոլագար կդառնաս:


_Մի ֆրանսիական պոէտ Միացյալ Նահանգներ էր եկել: Նրան Նյու-Յորքվ ման տվող ուղեկից-գիդը ցույց տվեց Էմպայր-Սթեյթ երկնաքերը: Պոէտը զարմացավ: 
Հմայված, նա նայում էր շենքին, իսկ հետո ասաց. “Այն սեքսի մասին մտքերի է բերում”:

Հիմա արդեն զարմացավ գիդը: Նա ամենատարբեր արձագանքներ էր լսել, բայց սա մի ինչ-որ նոր բան էր: Օտարերկրացիներից ոչ ոք մինչև օրս չէր ասել, թե Էմպայր-Սթեյթը 
սեքսի մասին մտքերի է բերում: Եվ գիդը հարցրեց. “Խնդրում եմ, մի նեղացեք, բայց ինչու՞ դուք հանկարծ մտածեցիք սեքսի մասին”:

“Իսկ ես միշտ այդ մասին եմ մտածում” – պատասխանեց ֆրանսիացին”:_ 

Եթե անընդհատ սեքսի մասին մտածես, մոլագար կդառնաս` և շուրջ բոլորդ ամեն ինչ սեքսի մասին մտքերի կբերի, նույնիսկ տաճարում սեքսի մասին կմտածես: Այստեղ կարևոր չէ, որտեղ ես դու և ինչի ես նայում, - գիտակցությունդ միշտ քեզ հետ է, և հենց այն է աշխարհը դարձնում այնպիսին, ինչպիսին դու այն տեսնում ես: Ոմանց հմայում է սեքսը, ուրիշներին` հարստությունը, երրորդներին` իշխանությունը, բայց դուք բոլորդ ինչ-որ բանի հիպնոսի տակ եք: Եվ ձեզանից բացի, ոչ ոք մեղավոր չէ դրանում, դա ինքնաներշնչում է: Ուղղակի դուք չափից դուրս ընտելացել եք դրան և ամբողջովին մոռացել եք, որ դուք` միաժամանակ և իմաստունն եք, և ոչխարը: 

Բայց ամեն ինչ փոխվում է, երբ հասկանում ես, որ դու` և ոչխարն ես, և կախարդը: Դա փոփոխությունների առաջին կայծն է: Այժմ դու էլ երբեք նախկինը չես դառնա, որովհետև սկսել ես վրայիցդ թափ տալ կախարդանքը: Սկսվել է բեկում. քեզ մոտ ըմբռնման սաղմեր են ծլել:

----------

Baltazar (29.07.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրն իր ներշնչման օբյեկտն ունի: Որոշեք, թե ինչն է ձեզ դյութում, ինչն է ամենաշատը գրավում, ինչն է ձեր կյանքի կենտրոնը դարձել, -  իսկ հետո փորձեք հասկանալ, թե ինքնաներշնչումն ինչպես կատարվեց: Յուրաքանչյուր հիպնոզի հիմքը` կրկնությունն է. շատ անգամ ինչ-որ բան ես տեսնում, անընդհատ մտածում ես ինչ-որ բանի մասին: Երբ գալիս ես հիպնոսիչի մոտ, նա ասում է. “Դու ցանկանում ես քնել, ցանկանում ես քնել, քնել, քնել...” Համաչափ տոնով նա կրկնում է միևնույն բանը` և դու քնում ես:  Ուրիշ ոչինչ նա չի անում, ուղղակի կրկնում է մի բառ: Դու լսում ես, լսում ես, լսում` և քնում ես: Մենք ինքներս ենք մեզ հիպնոսի ենթարկում:

Մի մոռացեք այդ մասին, չէ՞ որ թե ինքներդ, և թե ամբողջ հասարակությունն անընդհատ հենց դրանով եք զբաղված: Կրկնությունների վրա է հիմնված պրոպագանդայի ամբողջ մեխանիզմը: Քաղաքական գործիչներն էլ անընդհատ նույն բանն են կրկնում: Նրանք պնդում են նույն բանը, նրանց համար մեկ է, լսու՞մ եք դուք նրանց թե ոչ: Դրանում չէ բանը, բավական է անխոնջ կրկնել, և ժամանակի հետ դուք կսկսեք հավատալ, ձեզ համոզում են: Ոչ թե տրամաբանականորեն, ոչ թե բանականորեն` չէ՞ որ քաղաքական գործիչները ոչ ոգու հետ չեն վիճում: Միայն և միայն բազմակի կրկնումների շնորհիվ նրանք ձեզ հիպնոսի են ենթարկում:

Հիտլերն անընդհատ պնդում էր, որ Գերմանիայի բոլոր դժբախտություններում հրեաներն են մեղավոր: Նա ասում էր. “Բավական է վերացնենք հրեաներին, և ամեն ինչ լավ կինի: Դուք` աշխարհի տերերն եք, դուք հատուկ, բարձրագույն  ռասա եք: Դուք պետք է աշխարհի տիրակալը լինեք”: 

Սկզբում նույնիսկ մոտիկները նրան չէին հավատում: Սկզբում հենց ինքն էլ դրան չէր հավատում, չէ՞ որ դա բացահայտ սուտ էր: Բայց նա շարունակում էր դնդնալ նույն բանը, և մարդիկ աստիճանաբար հավատացին` նրանց ենթարկեցին հիպնոզի: Եվ, երբ Հիտլերը ոմանց հիպնոզի ենթարկեց, մյուսները նույնպես սկսեցին հավատալ, որ դա ճշմարտություն է: Նրանք մտածում էին. “Քանի որ դրան միլիոնները հավատում են, նշանակում է, այդպես էլ կա”: Սկզբում հավատացին մոտիկները, դա փոխադարձ ներշնչում էր, իսկ հետո այդ ցնդաբանությանը սկսեց հավատալ ամբողջ Գերմանիան:

Աշխարհի ամենախելոք ազգերից մեկը ոչխարի նախիր դարձավ: Ինչու՞: Ի՞նչ կատարվեց գերմանական խելամտության հետ: Դա պրոպագանդա էր, սովորական կրկնողություն:

Իր “Մայն կամպֆ” անունը կրող ինքնակենսագրությունում Հիտլերը գրում է, որ շատ հեշտ է սուտը ճշմարտություն դարձնել` բավական է հաճախ կրկնել այն: Եվ նա գիտեր այդ մասին ոչ թե լսածի հիման վրա: Երբ ինչ-որ ժամանակ կրկնում ես ինչ-որ բան` օրինակ, ծխում ես, ծխում օր-օրի հետևից, - դա ինքնաներշնչում է դառնում: Եվ, եթե նույնիսկ հիշում ես, որ դա անիմաստ է, հիմարություն է, վնաս է առողջությանդ, ոչինչ արդեն անել չես կարող` ծխելը սովորություն է դարձել, դարձել է ինքնահիպնոզ:


Եթե հիպնոզն ազդել է, նրանից պրծում չունես: Նույնիսկ մահը ոչինչ չի փոխի. հաջորդ կյանքում ամեն ինչ կշարունակվի ինչպես առաջ, չէ՞ որ նոր կյանքը սկսվում է այնտեղից, որտեղ ավարտվել է նախկինը: Դա անընդհատականություն է: Եվ նորածինները` բոլորովին էլ փոքրիկներ չեն, նրանք շատ ծեր են: Նրանք կրում են իրենց մեջ հինավուրց կարմաներ, բոլոր կուտակած _սամսկարաներն_  ու սովորույթները: Նորածինները` ծերեր են, նրանք արդեն  հիպնոզի ազդեցության տակ են: Հենց դա են հնդիկնրն անվանում կարմա, _սամսկարա_:

----------

Baltazar (29.07.2014), Vardik! (14.08.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ի՞նչ ասել է կարմա: Ո՞րն է կարմայի գաղափարի խորին իմաստը: Կարման` ինքնաներշնչման միջոց է: Եթե ամբողջ ժամանակ ինչ-որ բան ես կրկնում, այդ զբաղմունքը հմայում է քեզ: Այդպես կարման, “գործողությունը”, դառնում է տերը, իսկ դու` ստրուկը: Եթե մի բան կրկնում ես չափազանց երկար, ուրեմն հետո, երբ դադարում ես այն անել, այնպիսի զգացում է ստեղծվում, ասես թե չի հերիքում ինչ-որ բան: Իսկ եթե շարունակում ես, հասկանում ես, որ դա ոչինչ չի տալիս: Բայց եթե դա ոչինչ չի տալիս, ուրեմն, դադարելով, ոչինչ էլ չե՞ս կորցնում: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում, իբր ինչ-որ բան չի հերիքում: Դա ուղղակի սովորություն է, _սամսկարա_,  հիպնոզ, կարմա: Դու այնքան ես դա արել, որ հիմա ուղղակի մոլագար ես դարձել: Քեզ մնում է միայն անել այդ նորից ու նորից` դա խաբեականք է, հանգիստ չտվող ցանկություն:

Շատերն են ուտում չափից շատ: Բոլորը գիտեն, որ դա վատ է, դրանից բազում հիվանդություններ են լինում, բայց շատերն ուղղակի նստում և ուտում են, ուտում են` և ոչինչ իրենց հետ անել չեն կարող: Դա մոլուցք է: Ի՞նչ ասել է մոլուցք: Մարդ սովորել է չափից դուրս ուտել և հիմա հիպնոսացված է ուտելիքով: Նա հարբած է:

Հարբած գիտակցությունն արդարացումներ է փնտրում, բայց նրանք բոլորը սուտ են: Դուք արդարացնում եք ծխելը, իշխելու ծարավը, բայց դրանք իսկական պատճառներ չեն, այլ միայն պատրվակներ: Իսկական պատճառն այն է, որ դուք անկարող եք ընդունել սեփական մոլագարությունը, չեք ցանկանում հասկանալ, որ ենթարկվել եք ներշնչմանը:

Հենց այդ էր, որ հասկացավ Հիսուս. բոլորը հարբած են և պինդ քուն են մտել: Դուք այդ չեք նկատում, քանզի նույնպես քնած եք: Մինչև չարթնանաս, շուրջդ ոչինչ չես տեսնի: Ամբողջ աշխարհը լիքն է լուսնոտներով, ահա թե որտեղից է այսքան ցավը, դաժանությունն ու չարիքը: Այդ ամենը ոչ ոգու պետք չէ, բայց այլ կերպ լինել չի էլ կարող, չէ՞ որ բոլորը քնած են, իսկ հարբածը պատասխանատու չի իր արարքների համար: Եվ երբ Հիսուսին հարցնում էին, թե ինչպես կարելի է փոխվել, Հասուս պատասխանում էր. “Դու չես փոխվի, մինչև չարթնանաս”: Ուրիշ ի՞նչ է մնում: Ի՞նչ կարող է անել քնածը, որպեսզի փոխի իր երազները: Ի՞նչ:

Այդ նույն հարցով Գուրջիևի մոտ էլ էին գալիս` իսկ Գուրջիևն այն ժամանակ ամենամոտն էր Հիսուսին: Նա ավելի էր նման Հիսուսին, քան Հռոմի պապը: Նմանությունը կայանում էր նրանում, որ Գուրջիևը նույնպես շփում ստեղծելու միջոցներ էր հնարում նման նրանց, որոնցով օգտվում էր Հիսուս: Հիսուսը շատ խաչելություններ հնարեց, որպեսզի մարդիկ կարողանան գամել իրենց դրանց և փոխվեն: Իսկ Գուրջիևը նույնպես ասում էր, որ ոչինչ պետք չէ անել, պետք է ուղղակի _լինել_:  Բայց, եթե դու քնած ես, եթե դու այստեղ չես, մնում է միայն հավատալ, իբր կաս: Սակայն, հավատաս, թե չհավատաս, միայն դա` քիչ է...

----------

Baltazar (29.07.2014), Vardik! (14.08.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Լսեք այս խոսքերը: Նրանք լիքն են իմաստով, նրանք շատ են խորը: Նրանք կարող են լուսավորել ճշմարիտ ճանապարհը: Հիշեք դրանք:


_Ես կանգնեցի աշխարհի կենտրոնում, 
և ես մարմնավորված հայտնվեցի նրանց: 

Ես բոլոր նրանց հարբած գտա, 
ես չգտա ոչ ոգու ծարավի:_

Հիսուս երբեք չի հրաժարվել աշխարհից` հակառակը, նա ապրել է մեր մեջ: Աղմկոտ շուկայում, խիտ ամբոխի մեջ նա բոլորովին էլ ճգնավոր չէր: Նա խոսում էր աշխատավորների, հողամշակների, ձկնորսների և անբարոյականների հետ: Նա չէր հեռանում աշխարհից և մնում էր այստեղ, ձեր միջև: Նա աշխարհի մասին գիտեր շատ ավելին, քան նրանք, ովքեր փախչում են հասարակությունից: 

Զարմանալի չէ, որ Հիսուսի խոսքերն այդքան բարձր էին հնչում: Մահավիրայի մարգարեությունները ներգործեցին ընդամենը քչերի վրա, իսկ Հիսուս համարյա աշխարհի կեսին իր հավատին բերեց: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև նա գտնվում էր այստեղ, մարդկանց միջև, նա հասկանում էր աշխարհը... գիտեր, թե ինչպես է ապրում հասարակությունը, ինչպես են ապրում մարդիկ, ինչպես է գործում գիտակցությունը: Նա ապրում էր բոլորի հետ միասին և հասկանում էր, թե ինչպես են ապրում մարդիկ` քնած և հարբած: Իսկ հետո նա սկսեց միջոց փնտրել նրանց արթնացնելու համար:

Վերջին գիշերը, նախքան Հիսուսին կբռնեին` ավելի ճիշտ, նա այդպես սարքեց, որ իրեն բռնեն, - այն գիշեր, երբ խաղացվում էր ողբերգության եզրափակիչ մասը, նրա հետ էր աշակերտներից մեկը: Եվ Հիսուս ասաց. “Սա իմ վերջին գիշերն է, և ես ցանկանում եմ աղոթել: Ես կաղոթեմ, իսկ դու մի քնիր: Քուն մի՛ մտիր: Ես կգամ և կստուգեմ... հիշիր, սա վերջին գիշերն է”:

Հիսուս գնաց և վերադարձավ կես ժամ հետո: Աշակերտը խորը քնած էր: Հիսուս արթնացրեց նրան և ասաց. “Դու քնեցիր, իսկ ես խնդրեցի քեզ չքնել, չէ՞ որ սա իմ վերջին գիշերն է: Արթու՛ն մնա: Շուտով ես չեմ լինի, և այն ժամանակ դու կարող ես քնել մի ամբողջ հավերժություն: Բայց քանի դու ինձ հետ ես... աշխատիր չքնել գոնե այս, վերջին գիշերը”:

“Ներող եղիր, ասաց աշակերտը: - Այնքան քնել էի ուզում, որ ոչինչ չկարողացա անել: Խոստանում եմ, էլ չեմ քնի”:

Հիսուս նորից գնաց աղոթելու և վերադարձավ կես ժամ հետո: Աշակերտը քնած էր: Հիսուս նորից արթնացրեց նրան և ասաց. “Ի՞նչ է քեզ պատահել: Լուսաբացը մոտ է, իսկ առավոտյան ինձ կտանե՛ն”:

“Ներիր, - աղաչեց աշակերտը, - Բայց մարմնի ցանկությունները չափազանց ուժեղ են, իսկ կամքս թույլ է: Մարմինս լցվեց ծանրությամբ, և ես մտածեցի, որ ոչինչ չի պատահի, եթե փոքր ինչ ննջեմ: Ես հույս ունեի արթնանալ մինչև քո վերադարձը”:

Եվ երրորդ անգամ էլ Հիսուս աշակերտին գտավ խորը քնած...

Այդպես լինում է բոլոր աշակերտների հետ: Նինջը` ձեր երկրորդ էությունն է: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում քուն: Երբ քնած ես, ոչինչ չես գիտակցում, և, հետևաբար, պատասխանատու չես արարքներիդ համար: Թող նույնիսկ խելագար ես դու և պահում ես քեզ հարբածի պես:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է.


_Ես կանգնեցի աշխարհի կենտրոնում,
և ես մարմնավորված հայտնվեցի նրանց:_

Դա անմարմին ոգի չէր: Շատ ուսուցիչներ շարունակում են որպես ոգի այցելել մեզ: Բուդդան ինչպես միշտ թակում է ձեր դռները, միայն անտեսանելի: Բայց, եթե չես տեսնում նրան, ինչպե՞ս կհասկանաս, որ դա Բուդդան է:

Տասնիններորդ դարում, երբ Բլավատսկայան հաղորդեց, որ ուսուցիչներն ապրում են հետմահու, շարունակում են աշխատել և օգնում են Ճանապարհով գնացողներին, - ոչ ոք նրան չհավատաց: Նրան խելագար էին համարում, բոլորն ասում էին. “Մեզ ապացույցներ են պետք: Ու՞ր են նրանք, այդ ուսուցիչները”: Թեոսոֆիայի գլխավոր նվաճումներիից մեկն էր ուսուցիչների անտեսանելի աշխատանքի բացահայտումը, չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուրն, ով հասել է պայծառացման, մնում է այստեղ` գնալու այլ տեղ ուղղակի էլ չկա: Կա միայն այս աշխարհը: Եվ այդ պատճառով ուսուցիչները մնում են, ուղղակի արդեն առանց մարմին, բայց նրանց հոգին շարունակում է ապրել, նա ինչպես միշտ օգնում է մարդկանց` դրանում է նրա էությունը, դա նույնիսկ աշխատանք չէ, այլ ապրելակերպ: 

Դա ուղղակի ինչպես լույսը. այն կա, այն վառվում է և լուսավորում է ամեն ինչ իր շուրջ: Նույնիսկ եթե ճանապարհը դատարկ է և անցորդներ չկան, լապտերը շարունակում է վառվել` դա նրա էությունն է: Եվ երբ մեկը հայտնվի, կլինի լապտեր, կլինի լույս, մարդ կտեսնի, թե ուր գնա: Բայց լույսի համար ճանապարհը լուսավորելը` աշխատանք չէ, դա ուղղակի նրա բնության մեջ է: Երբ էլ պայծառացած մեկը հայտնվի, նա լույս է դառնում: Բայց դուք չեք կարող նշմարել ոգու լույսը, եթե մարմնի լույսը չեք տեսնում:

Հիսուս ասաց. “Եվ ես հայտնվեցի մարմնավորված”: Նա ուներ մարմին, նրան կարելի էր տեսնել, լսել, շոշափել` բայց միևնույն է, չճանաչեցին նրան: Նրան չճանաչեցին, որովհետև... որովհետև նա բոլորին հարբած գտավ: Չկար մեկը, որ ճանաչեր, բոլորն անգիտակից էին: Նա ծեծում էր դռները, բայց տանը ոչ ոք չկար:

Իսկ եթե Հիսուս գա և թակի ձեր դուռը, դուք տանը կլինե՞ք: Ոչ, դուք մի ինչ-որ այլ տեղ կլինեք, դուք երբեք տանը չեք: Դուք թափառում եք ամբողջ աշխարհով և լինում եք ամենուր, բացի հարազատ տանը: Որտե՞ղ է այն, ձեր տունը: Ներսում, որտեղ գիտակցության կենտրոնն է, - ահա թե որտեղ: Բայց դուք երբեք այնտեղ չեք, դուք այնտեղ եք լինում գուցէ միայն խորին հաղորդածման ժամանակ: Եվ խորին հաղորդածման մեջ դուք վայրկենապես կճանաչեք Հիսուսին` կարևոր չէ, կհայտնվի նա մարմնով թե անմարմին: Երբ դու տանն ես, կլսես դռան յուրաքանչյուր թակոց: Բայց ի՞նչ անել, եթե տանը չես: Հիսուս կգա, կթակի, իսկ դու չկաս: Ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում լինել հարբած. այդ երբ տանը չես:

----------

Baltazar (29.07.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երբ ցանկանում եք խոհացրիվ լինել, դուք հարբում եք կամ բթացնում եք ձեզ թմրանյութերով: Հարբում եք ամեն անգամ, երբ ցանկանում եք անձնատուր լինել մոռացմանը: Խմել` նշանակում է մոռանալ, իսկ հոգևոր լինելու էությունը` վերհիշողությունն է: Բանն այն չէ, որ ալկոհոլը վատ է ինքնստինքյան. քանի դեռ Ճանապարհին չես, ալկոհոլի մեջ վատ բան չկա: Բայց, հենց ոտք դրեցիր Ճանապարհ, ալկոհոլից վատ բան ուղղակի չկա, չէ՞ որ Ճանապարհը բերում է նրան, որպեսզի վերհիշես քեզ, իսկ ալկոհոլը` մոռացություն է:

Բայց ինչու՞ եք դուք այդքան ցանկանում խոհացրվել: Ինչու՞ եք այդքան թախծում, երբ միայնակ եք: Ինչու՞ չեք համակերպվում ինքներդ ձեր հետ, ինչու՞ է ձեզ այդքան դժվար զգոն լինել: Ինչու՞մ է խնդիրը: Նա, ով գիտակցում և հասկանում է իր միայնությունը, իրեն դատարկ է զգում: Նա զգում է իրեն այնպես, կարծես նա` ոչ ոք է: Նրա ներսը դատարկ է, և այդ դատարկությունն անդունդ է դառնում: Եվ մարդ սարսափում է, նա ցանկանում է հեռու փախչել անդունդի եզրից:

Այնտեղ, ձեր հոգու խորքում, - անդունդ է: Մենք` անդունդ ենք, ահա թե ինչու ենք ցանկանում փախչել մեզանից: Բուդդան այդ անդունդն անվանել է “ոչ-ես”, _անատտա_:  Ոչ ոք չկա այնտեղ, ներսում: Երբ նայում ես անդունդի մեջ, ոչինչ չես տեսնում` բայց այնտեղ ոչինչ էլ չկա, դա ուղղակի ներքին երկինք է, անչափելի, անվերջանալի, անհուն խորխորատ: Գլուխդ պտույտ է գալիս, դառնում է սարսափելի` և դու փախչում ես հեռու: Բայց ու՞ր պիտի փախչես դրանից: Ուր էլ գնաս, դատարկությունը քեզ հետ կլինի, չէ՞ որ այն` հենց դու ես: Այն` քո Դաոն է, քո էությունը: Եվ պետք է համակերպվել դրա հետ:

Խորհրդածումը` ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան հաշտվել սեփական ներքին դատարկության հետ, երբ զննում ես այն, այլ ոչ թե փախչում ես նրանից, երբ ապրում ես նրա հետ, այլ ոչ թե փախչում ես: Եվ այդ ժամանակ դատարկությունը հանկարծ շուռ է գալիս դեպի քեզ կյանքի ամբողջ լիությամբ: Եթե չես փախչում նրանից, այն սքանչելի և մաքուր է աշխարհում ամեն ինչից, չէ՞ որ միայն դատարկությունը կարող է մաքուր լինել: Երբ կա գոնե ինչ-որ բան, ուրեմն կեղտ էլ կհայտնվի: Երբ ինչ-որ մեկը կա, ուրեմն մահն էլ կգա, ի հայտ կգան սահմանափակումներ: Եթե կա գոնե մի բան, չի կարող լինել Աստված: Աստված` անսահման խորխորատ է, անչափելի անդունդ: Եվ այն այնտեղ է, ներսում, ուղղակի դուք սովոր չեք նայել նրա մեջ:

Երբ բարձրանում ես սարն ու նայում ես ցած, դաշտավայրին, գլուխդ սկսում է պտտվել: Ցած նայել չես ուզում, վախենում ես` թվում է, ուր որ է կընկնես: Բայց չկան աշխարհում այնքան բարձր սարեր և այնքան խորին դաշտավայր, որքան անդունդը մեր ներսում: Եվ ամեն անգամ, երբ դուք նայում եք նրա մեջ, գլուխներդ սկսում է պտտվել, սրտներդ սկսում է խառնել` երերում եք, կկոցում եք աչքերդ ու փախչում: Դուք փախչում եք նրանից միլիոնավոր կյանքերի ընթացքում, բայց եզրից քայլ անգամ չեք հեռացել, չէ՞ որ _այդ_  անդունդից ոչ մի տեղ չես փախչի: 

Պետք է համակերպվել ներքին դատարկության հետ: Եվ երբ դա հաջողվում է, դատարկությունը հանկարծ փոխվում է` նրանից ծագում է Ամեն Ինչ: Պարզվում է, այն բոլորովին էլ դատարկ չէր, դա ամեն ինչի բացակայությունը չէ` հակառակը, դա ամեն ինչի ներկայությունն է, գոյի լիությունը: Բայց դա հասկանալուն բերում է միայն հաշտվելը նրա հետ:

Ահա թե ինչու են ձեզ այդպես գրավում թմրանյութերը` ալկոհոլը, ԼՍԴ, մարիհուանան: Իսկ թմրանյութերը լինում են ամենատարբեր. ֆիզիկական, քիմիական, հոգևոր: Իշխանությունը, փողը, քաղաքականությունը` նույնպես թմրանյութեր են:

----------

Baltazar (31.07.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասաց.


_Ես բոլոր նրանց հարբած գտա, 
ես չգտա ոչ ոգու ծարավի:_

Այստեղ պետք է պարզել հարցը, գաղափարը շա՜տ է նուրբ: Երբ հարբած ես այս աշխարհով, այլ աշխարհները քեզ չեն ձգի: Եթե հարբած ես սովորական գինուց, աստվածային նեկտարի ծարավի երբեք չես լինի: Ծարավն այն ժամանակ է միայն ի հայտ գալիս, երբ մարդ այլևս հարբած չէ այս աշխարհով: Այս աշխարհում ոչինչ ի վիճակի չէ նման ծարավ հագեցնել: Այն կհագեցնի միայն անճանաչելին, միայն անտեսանելին:

Հենց այդ պատճառով էլ Հիսուսի խոսքերն այդքան հակասական տեսք ունեն.
_“Ես բոլոր նրանց հարբած գտա, ես չգտա ոչ ոգու ծարավի”: _ Ոչ ոք խմել չէր ցանկանում, չէ որ ամեն մեկը որոշել էր, որ արդեն գտել է իր բանալին, իր գանձը, իր արքայությունը: Ուրիշ ի՞նչ ունեին փնտրելու:

Աստված`լրիվ այլ կարգի արբեցում է: Քաբիրն ասել է. “Ես այնքան հարբած եմ, որ ոչնչով չես սթափեցնի, դա ընդմիշտ է”: Հարցրեք Օմար Խայամին` նա իհարկե, գիտեր, նրա ամբողջ ասածը հենց այլ աշխարհի գինու մասին էր: Խայամը գրում էր աստվածային գինու մասին; նրա մոտ գինին` Աստծո սուֆիական սիմվոլն է: Եվ, եթե աստվածային գինու գոնե մի կում ես անում, այլևս երբեք ծարավ չես զգա: 

Բայց այս աշխարհը և այստեղի գինին ծարավդ միայն ժամանակավորապես կարող են հագեցնել: Նրանց կարողությունն ընդամենը մարդու կարճ ժամանակով մոռացության մեջ գցելն է: Տարբերությունը շատ է մեծ. մի կում անելով աստվածային գինուց, դու հավերժ զգոն ես, լիքն ես գիտակցմամբ, իսկ խմելով այստեղի գինին, ուղղակի թմրած ես, քայլում ես լուսնոտի պես, քնում ես քայլելիս: Քո ամբողջ կյանքը` երազ է ընդամենը: 


_Ես բոլոր նրանց հարբած գտա, 
ես չգտա ոչ ոգու ծարավի:

Եվ իմ հոգին թախծեց մարդկային զավակների համար: 
Քանզի կույր են նրանք իրենց սրտի մեջ 
և նրանք չեն տեսնում, որ աշխարհ են գալիս դատարկ; 
նրանք փնտրում են, թե ինչպես նորից դատարկ հեռանան աշխարհից:_ 

_“Եվ իմ հոգին թախծեց...” _ Դժվար է պատկերացնել, թե ինչպիսի տանջանքներ են ապրում Հիսուսն ու Բուդդան, երբ տեսնում են, որ դուք հարբած եք այս աշխարհով և Աստվածայինի ծարավը, ձգտումը դեպի ճշմարտությունը չեք զգում: Ապրում եք ստի մեջ, բայց հավատում եք այդ ստին, ասես թե այն ճշմարտություն լինի: Դուք փոխեցիք ճշմարտությունը` ոչինչի հետ, ամեն ինչ փոխեցիք ոչինչի հետ: Իսկ դրանից հետո նույնիսկ ամենափոքր մի բան` խոչընդոտ է դառնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Մի մարդ մի անգամ լուրջ հիվանդացավ: Հիվանդությունը կայանում էր նրանում, որ նրա աչքերը դուրս էին ընկնում կապիճներից, իսկ 
ականջներում անընդհատ զնգոց էր լսվում: Եվ նա կամաց-կամաց սկսում էր խելագարվել, քանզի այդ վիճակում էր ամբողջ օրեր շարունակ: Չէր կարող ոչ քնել, ոչ աշխատել:

Եվ նա նետվեց դեպի բժիշկները: Մի բժիշկ որոշեց, որ պետք է հեռացնել նրա կույր աղիքը: Հեռացրեցին, բայց թեթևություն չեկավ: Մեկ ուրիշ բժիշկ ասաց. “Անհրաժեշտ է 
հեռացնել ձեր ատամները”: Հեռացրեցին հիվանդի ատամները, բայց դա նույնպես չօգնեց` նա ուղղակի ծերացավ ու վերջ: Երրորդ բժիշկը եզրակացրեց, որ 
ամբողջ հարցը նշագեղծերն են:Մեզ անվերջ միլիոն խորհուրդ են տալիս, և եթե մենք դրանք բոլորը լսեինք, արդեն վաղուց պառկած կլինեինք 
գերեզմանում: Այսպես թե այնպես, նշագեղձերը հեռացրին, բայց հիվանդին դա չօգնեց: Եվ այդ ժամանակ խեղճը գնաց ամենանշանավոր բժշկի մոտ:

Բժշկության ջահը ստուգեց նրան և ասաց. “Այստեղ ոչինչ արդեն չես անի, պատճառն անհայտ է: Ցավում եմ, բայց դուք կես տարուց ավել հազիվ թե ապրեք: 
Ներեցեք այդպես ասելու համար, բայց միևնույն է, ոչինչ անել չի կարելի”:

Հիվանդը դուրս եկավ բժշկի կաբինետից և մտածեց. “Դե, եթե ինձ ընդամենը կես տարի է մնացել, ուրեմն ինչու՞ չապրեմ այն իմ հաճույքի համար”: Նա շատ ժլատ մարդ էր 
և երբեք իսկականից չէր ուրախացել, իսկ հիմա գնաց և գնեց ամենավերջին մոդելի ամենաշքեղ մեքենան: Նաև մի գեղատեսիլ ամառանոց գնեց, պատվիրեց 
երեք դյուժին կոստյում և մի խուրձ վերնաշապիկներ: 

Եվ ահա, երբ նա գնաց դերձակի մոտ, վերջինս վերցրեց վերնաշապիկի չափսերն ու ասաց.

“Ձեռքեը` երեսունվեց, օձիքը` տասնվեց”:

“Ոչ, տասնհինգ, - առարկեց մարդը: - Ես միշտ տասնհինգ համար եմ հագել”:

Դերձակը նորից չափեց և թափահարեց գլուխը. “Տասնվե՛ց է”:

“Բայց ես ամբողջ կյանքս տասնհի՛նգ եմ հագնում”, - գոչեց այն մարդը:

“Լավ, ինչպես կուզեք, - ուսերը թոթվեց դերձակը, - միայն թե օձիքը կլինի նեղ, իսկ դրանից, գիտե՞ք, աչքերը դուրս են ընկնում կապիճներից 
և անընդհատ զնգում է ականջներում”:_

Ահա՛, թե ինչում էր բանը: Ահա՛ այն, մահացու հիվանդության պատճառը:
Դուք ձեռքից բաց եք թողնում Աստվածայինը ոչ թե ինչ-որ ծանրակշիռ պատճառներով, ո՛չ: Ամբողջ խնդիրը մանրուքի մեջ է, օձիքի: Թվում էր, թե` մեկ չափս է փոքր ընդամենը, - իսկ աչքերն արդեն ոչինչ չեն տեսնում, ականջները ոչինչ չեն լսում, չէ՞ որ զնգոց է նրանց մեջ: Այն մարդու հիվանդության պատճառը լրիվ սովորական բան էր` ամբողջ չարիքը փոքրիկ սովորությունն էր:

Այս աշխարհը մանրուքներից է կազմված: Նույնիսկ եթե դու մի ամբողջ արքայություն ունես, հետո՞ ինչ: Ո՞ւր են այսօր անցյալի մեծ արքայությունները: Ո՞ւր են Բաբելոնն ու Ասորեստանը: Որտե՞ղ են փարավոնները: Ամեն ինչ անհետացել է, ավերակներ են մնացել միայն` իսկ դրանք մեծ արքայություններ էին: Եվ ինչի՞ հասան նրանց տիրակալները: Ինչի՞ հասան Չինգիզխանն ու Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացին: Երկրային արքայությունները` մանրուք են:

----------

Vardik! (14.08.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> [RIGHT][I]Մի մարդ մի անգամ լուրջ հիվանդացավ: Հիվանդությունը *կայանում էր նրանում.*..


Սամ, աչքովս ընկել էր նախադասությունը, երբ նոր էիր դրել ու էն ժամանակվանից սենց մզմզ bug էր ինձ անում  :Smile: 
Թույլ տուր որպես թարգմանիչ մի պստ խորհուրդ տալ, հա՞:

Թարգմանելուց միշտ խուսափի "կայանում է նրանում, հանդիսանում է" ու նմանօրինակ այլ ձևերից: Ռուսաբանություներ են: 
Հանգիստ կարող էիր թարգմանել՝ "հիվանդությունը էսինչ էնինչն էր", կամ "հիվաննդությունն այն էր, որ ....."

Օքե՞յ  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, աչքովս ընկել էր նախադասությունը, երբ նոր էիր դրել ու էն ժամանակվանից սենց մզմզ bug էր ինձ անում 
> Թույլ տուր որպես թարգմանիչ մի պստ խորհուրդ տալ, հա՞:
> 
> Թարգմանելուց միշտ խուսափի "կայանում է նրանում, հանդիսանում է" ու նմանօրինակ այլ ձևերից: Ռուսաբանություներ են: 
> Հանգիստ կարող էիր թարգմանել՝ "հիվանդությունը էսինչ էնինչն էր", կամ "հիվաննդությունն այն էր, որ ....."
> 
> Օքե՞յ


Շնորհակալ եմ, Գալ ջան... Անպայման հաշվի կառնեմ: Ու որքան ավեի շատ լինեն խորհուրդները, այնքան ավելի ուրախ կլինեմ ես, քանզի քերականական գիտելիքներս հավասար են զրոյի: :Sad: 
Իսկ ամենամեծ հաճույքն էր քեզ այս թեմայում տեսնելը... :Love: 

Հ.Գ. Չգիտեի, որ թարգմանիչ ես: Դեմ չե՞ս (դեմ չե՞ս լինի... - ըհըն, սկսվեց. հիմա ո՞րն է ճիշտ :Think: ), եթե երբեմն օգնություն խնդրեմ...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Շնորհակալ եմ, Գալ ջան... Անպայման հաշվի կառնեմ: Ու որքան ավեի շատ լինեն խորհուրդները, այնքան ավելի ուրախ կլինեմ ես, քանզի քերականական գիտելիքներս հավասար են զրոյի:
> Իսկ ամենամեծ հաճույքն էր քեզ այս թեմայում տեսնելը...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Չգիտեի, որ թարգմանիչ ես: Դեմ չե՞ս (դեմ չե՞ս լինի... - ըհըն, սկսվեց. հիմա ո՞րն է ճիշտ), եթե երբեմն օգնություն խնդրեմ...


Հա, Սամ ջան, գրական թարգմանիչ եմ ըստ մասնագիտության:
Ու իհարկե դեմ չեմ օգնել  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.08.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Եվ իմ հոգին թախծեց մարդկային զավակների համար: 
Քանզի կույր են նրանք իրենց սրտի մեջ 
և նրանք չեն տեսնում, որ աշխարհ են գալիս դատարկ; 
նրանք փնտրում են, թե ինչպես նորից դատարկ հեռանան աշխարհից:_


Այո, դուք դատարկ եք գալիս, բայց ոչ ամբողջովին: Դուք լիքն եք ցանկություններով: Դուք հեռանում եք դատարկ, բայց ոչ ամբողջովին, չէ՞ որ ցանկությունները չեն անհետանում: Բայց ցանկությունները` ուղղակի երազանքներ են, հնարանքներ են, ոչինչ են, և այդ պատճառով դատարկ եք դուք: Դուք ծնվում եք դատարկ, գալիս եք աշխարհ և սկսում եք կուտակել իրեր, ասես թե հուսում եք լցնել ձեզ դրանցով: Բայց մնում եք դատարկ: Մահը զրկում է ձեզ ամենից, և դուք գնում եք ճիշտ նույնպիսին, ինչպիսին հայտնվեցիք աշխարհում` դատարկ:

Որքա՞ն դա կարող է շարունակվել: Ի՞նչ իմաստ կա դրանում, ինչպիսի՞ ավարտ կարող է լինել այստեղ: Ինչի՞ կարելի է դրանով հասնել: Ահա թե ինչու, նայելով մարդկանց վրա, տխրում են Հիսուս և Բուդդան: Մարդիկ կույր են` բայց ինչու՞: Որտեղի՞ց է դա, այդ կուրությունը: Բանն այն չէ, որ մարդիկ ուղղակի բութ են, - հակառակը, նրանք խելոք են չափազանց, ավելի խելոք են, քան պետք է, ավելի խելոք, քան կարելի է քեզ թույլատրել, և այդ խելամտությունն ի վնաս է դառնում: Նրանք շատ խելոք են և խորամանկ:  Նրանք իրենց իմաստուն են համարում: Եվ բանն այն չէ նույնիսկ, որ նրանք ի վիճակի չեն տեսնել աչքերով` մարդիկ ընդունակ են տեսնել, բայց նկատում են միայն այս աշխարհը, տեսնում են նյութականը միայն: Կույր են նրանց սրտերը, նրանց հոգիները կույր են:

Իսկ դուք ինչ-որ բան տեսնու՞մ եք սրտով: Երբևիցէ տեսե՞լ եք: Դուք այդքան անգամներ մտածել եք. “Ահա, ծագում է արևը, սքանչելի առավոտ է”` և համարել եք, որ դրանք սրտի խոսքերն են: Ոչ... այդ միտքն է շաղակրատում: “Գեղեցիկ արև, սքանչելի առավոտ”: Հնարավոր է, դուք ուղղակի ուրիշի խոսքերն եք կրկնում: Դուք իրո՞ք հասկացել եք դա` որ առավոտը սքանչելի է: Հենց այս առավոտը, հենց այն, ինչ այստեղ է և հիմա՞: Ըստ սովորության չէ՞ր, որ կրկնեցիք:

Մոտեցեք ծաղկին` դուք իսկապե՞ս այն տեսնում եք: Հուզե՞ց արդյոք այն ձեր սիրտը: Հասա՞վ ձեր հոգու ամենախորքերին: Թե՞ ուղղակի նայում եք նրան ու կրկնում. “Ա՜խ-ա՜խ, ինչ լավն է, ինչ գեղեցիկ է”: Բայց դա միայն բառեր են, և նրանք մեռած են, քանզի սրտով չէ, որ ասված են: Սիրտն ընդհանրապես բառերով չի խոսում, նրանից զգացմունքներ են բխում, այլ ոչ բառեր: Բառերը գլխում են ծնվում, իսկ սրտում` զգացմունքներ միայն: Բայց ձեր սիրտը կույր է: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև տանում է դեպի վտանգավոր արահետներ:

Եվ այդ պատճառով ոչ ոք իրեն թույլ չի տալիս ապրել սրտով: Ծնողները ջանասիրաբար հոգացել են, որպեսզի դուք ապրեք խելքով, այլ ոչ սրտով, չէ՞ որ սիրտն այս աշխարհում հաջողություն չի բերի: Այն տանում է դեպի ձախողումը միայն, բայց եթե այս աշխարհում չտապալվես, դեպի այլ աշխարհ չես էլ ձգտի: Այս աշխարհում դեպի հաջողություն է տանում գլուխը: Այն խորամանկ է և հաշվենկատ, դա ռոբոտ է` և այն հաջողություն է բերում:  Եվ այդ պատճառով ցանկացած դպրոցում, ցանկացած քոլեջում և համալսարանում սովորեցնում են, թե ինչպես ավելի խելոք, ավելի “մեծագլուխ” դառնալ: Հենց մեծագլուխներն են ոսկե մեդալներ ստանում: Հենց նրանք են հասնում հաջողության և ստանում ամբողջ այս աշխարհի բանալիները:

Իսկ սրտով ապրող մարդը` հավերժ անհաջողակ է, չէ՞ որ նա ուրիշներին օգտագործել չգիտի: Նրա մեջ այնքան սեր կա, որ նա պարզապես ի վիճակի չէ որևէ մեկին շահագործել: Նա չի կարող ժլատ և կծծի լինել: Նրանում այնքան սեր կա, որ այն անհրաժեշտ է կիսել, և սիրողը տալիս է ամենն, ինչ ունի, և ուրիշներից չի խլում ոչինչ: Նա երբեք չի հարստանա: Նա այնքան ճշմարտացի է, որ ոչ ոգու չի խաբի: Նա չափազանց պարզ և ազնիվ է, նա չափազանց իսկական է` և այդ պատճառով օտար է այս աշխարհում, որտեղ հաջողության միայն խորամանկներն են հասնում: Ահա թե ինչու բոլոր ծնողներն այդքան ջանում են, որպեսզի երեխայի սիրտը կուրանա, նույնիսկ գոցվի ամուր, նախքան երեխան կգա լույս աշխարհ:

----------

Vardik! (14.08.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Սիրտը` անձի, անհատականության նշանն է; գլուխը` հասարակության մասն է: Գլուխը դաստիարակված է հասարակության կողմից և քեզ հասարակության մասնիկն է դարձնում: Բայց ապրելով սրտով, միայնակ և օտար ես դառնում: Եվ այդ պատճառով յուրաքանչյուր հասարակություն ջանում է սպանել սիրտը, իսկ Հիսուս ասում է.  

_
Քանզի կույր են նրանք իրենց սրտի մեջ 
և նրանք չեն տեսնում, որ աշխարհ են գալիս դատարկ; 
նրանք փնտրում են, թե ինչպես նորից դատարկ հեռանան աշխարհից:_

Միայն սիրտը կարող է տեսնել, թե որքա՜ն դատարկ եք դուք:  Ի՞նչ ունեք: Հասունության և աճի ինչպիսի՞ հատկանիշներ: Քանի՞ անգամ եք երանություն ապրել: Ինչ է, ոչ մի անգա՞մ առայժմ: Ձեր անցյալը` բորբոս և դատարկություն է, իսկ ապագայում անցյալի կրկնությունն է սպասվում: Ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ այնտեղ կարող է լինել: Ահա թե ինչու է տխրում Հիսուս, ահա թե ինչու է թախծում Բուդդան: Նրանք խղճում են ձեզ: 

_
Բայց հիմա նրանք հարբած են: 
Երբ հրաժարվեն իրենց գինուց, 
այնժամ կապաշխարեն:_

Ձեր մասին է ասված: Մի կարծեք, թե ուրիշի մասին է խոսքը, - սա ձեր մասին է: Այդ դուք կապաշխարեք, երբ հրաժարվեք ձեր գինուց: Շատ կարևոր բառ է “ապաշխարել” բառը: Ապաշխարելու վրա է հիմնված ամբողջ քրիստոնեությունը: Ոչ մի այլ կրոն դրան այդքան ուշադրություն չի հատկացրել: Եվ, եթե զղջումը գալիս է սրտից, հիանալի է: Հրաշալի է, երբ հասկանում ես. “Այո, ճշմարիտ է Հիսուս, մենք մեր կյանքն ապարդյուն ենք ծախսել”:

Ծախսել կյանքն ապարդյուն` ահա թե ինչ է մեղքը: Եվ Ադամը չէ, որ մեղավոր է դրանում` ծախսված է ձե՛ր կյանքը, ձե՛ր հզորությունը, ձե՛ր աճի և աստվածակերպ դառնալու, Աստվա՛ծ դառնալու հնարավորությունը: Դուք ձեր ժամանակն իզուր եք վատնել, ծախսել եք ունայնության և հին ու անպետք բաներ կուտակելու վրա: Եվ երբ գիտակցում ես դա, գալիս է զղջումը: Դա ամենագեղեցիկ բանն է քրիստոնեության մեջ:

Հինդուիզմում զղջում չկա: Հինդուիստների մտքով այն ուղղակի չի անցել: Զղջումը` քրիստոնեության եզակի հատկանիշն է: Եվ եթե դու ամբողջովին զղջացել ես, եթե ապաշխարել ես ամբողջ սրտով, եթե ամբողջ հոգով գիտակցում ես` և զղջու՛մ ես, - որ այնքան հրաշալի հնարավորություններ ես բաց թողել, որոնք նվիրել է քեզ Աստված, որ Աստծո հանդեպ ոչ մի երախտագիտություն չես զգացել, վատ ես քեզ պահել, վատ ես վերաբերվել սեփական հոգուդ... եթե զգում ես, որ մեղանչել ես... Ահա՛ այն, մեղքը: Ոչ թե սպանությունը, ոչ թե կողոպուտը: Այս մեղքի համեմատ ոճրագործությունները ոչինչ են: Դրանք մանր զանցանքներ են, սկզբնական, առաջնային մեղքով` արբեցման մեղքով հարուցված: Եվ դու բացում ես աչքերդ, սիրտդ լցվում է զղջանքով, իսկ հոգուդ խորքից դուրս է պոռթկում ողբը, ճիչը: Խոսքերի կարիք չկա, իմաստ չունի ասել Աստծոն. “Ապաշխարում եմ, ներիր ինձ”: Ոչինչ ասելու իմաստ չկա: Դու զղջում ես քո ամբողջ էությամբ` և մաքրվում ես, ազատվում ես անցյալից: Դա ամենակարևոր գաղտնիքներից մեկն է, որ Հիսուս նվիրեց աշխարհին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ջայներն* ասում են, որ մեղքերը հարկավոր է աշխատանքով հատուցել, երկար քավել: Եթե անցյալում մի վատ բան ես արել, անպայման պետք է շտկել: Հասարակ թվաբանություն է. քանի որ մեղք ես գործել, մի լավ բան արա, որպեսզի հավասարակշռես վատ արարքը: Իսկ հինդուիստները համարում են, որ մեղքերն այն պատճառով են չափից շատ, քանզի մեր անգիտությունն է չափազանց մեծ և բազում վատ բաներ կատարում ենք անգիտությունից, իսկ անցյալն անսահման է, այնպես որ քավել բոլոր մեղքերը դժվար է շատ ու շատ: Շատ-շատ ջանքեր է անհրաժեշտ գործադրել` միայն այդ կերպ կազատվես անցյալից:

Բայց Հիսուս սքանչելի ելք ցույց տվեց: Նա ասում է. “Ուղղակի ապաշխարիր` և կմաքրվես, կազատվե՛ս անցյալից”: Անհավանակա՛ն է թվում: Ինչպե՞ս է դա հնարավոր: Ահա թե որտեղ է տարբերությունը հինդուիզմի, բուդդիզմի, ջայնիզմի` և քրիստոնեության միջև: Հինդուիստներն ու բուդդիստները չեն հավատում, որ միայն ապաշխարանքը բավարար է: Նրանք ուղղակի չգիտեն, թե ինչ ասել է ապաշխարել: Բայց Հիսուս ամեն ինչ բացատրեց: Դա հինավուրց ճանապարհներից մեկն է:

Պետք է միայն հասկանալ, թե ինչ է ապաշխարանքը: Միայն խոսքերը բավական չեն, ալարկոտ կրկնությունը ոչինչ չի տալիս: Միայն այն ժամանակ ես ապաշխարում քո ամբողջ էությամբ, երբ հեկեկում ես ամբողջ մարմնով, ամեն մի բջիջով զգում ես, որ վատ արարք ես գործել` և այն պատճառով ես դա արել, որ հարբած էիր, բայց հիմա զղջում ես, - միայն այդ ժամանակ փոփոխություններ կկատարվեն: Միայն այդ ժամանակ անցյալը կանհետանա, կդադարի ազդել ապագայի վրա, իսկ դու կհայտնվես այստեղ և հիմա` քո ամբողջ էությամբ: Այդ ժամանակ առաջին անգամ կզգաս, որ դու ներսում` ոչինչ ես: Եվ դա ինչ-որ բանի բացակայությունը չէ, ուղղակի հոգու տաճարը մեծ է չափազանց, այն հսկայական է, ինչպես Տիեզերքը... Եվ, եթե ապաշխարես, կներվես` ահա թե ինչ է ասում Հիսուս. “Դու ներված կլինես”:

- - - - - - - - - -
* Ջայնիզմ – հնագույն դհարմայական կրոն

----------

Զաքար (03.09.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուսի ուսուցիչն էր Հովհաննես Մկրտիչը: Նրա ամբողջ ուսմունքը հանգում էր մի բանի. “Ապաշխարեք, քանզի մոտ է դատաստանի օրը”: Դա միակ միտքն էր: Նա անսաստ մարդ էր, նա բոցավառ հեղափոխական էր և երկրի մի անկյունից մյուսն էր վազվզում ընդամենը մեկ կոչով. “Ապաշխարե՛ք, չէ որ դատաստանի օրն է շուտով”: Ահա թե ինչու քրիստոնեաներն ամբողջությամբ մի կողմ նետեցին վերամարմնավորումների գաղափարը: Դա չի նշանակում, որ Հիսուս այդ մասին ոչինչ չգիտեր` նա գիտեր, շատ լավ գիտեր, որ վերածնունդների անվերջանալի բոլորաշրջան կա: Բայց նա միտումնավոր մի կողմ նետեց այդ գաղափարը, որպեսզի ապաշխարանքը գլխավորը դառնա:

Եթե գիտես, որ ապրում ես բազմաթիվ անգամներ, ապաշխարանքը լիովին  լինել չի կարող: Ամեն մեկը կմտածի, որ կարելի է և սպասել, կարելի է համբերել: Մարդիկ կմտածեն. “Ոչինչ, որ այս կյանքում չկարողացա ապաշխարել: Ես դեռ հնարավորություն կունենամ...” Հենց այդպես են իրենց պահում հնդիկները: Դա աշխարհի ամենածույլ ազգն է` և ամենը վերամարմնավորումների ուսմունքի պատճառով: Ուսմունքն, իհարկե, ճշմարիտ է, բայց ամբողջ ցավն այն է, որ այն թույլ է տալիս չշտապել, ամեն ինչ թողնել ապագայի հույսին: Իրոք որ, ու՞ր կա շտապելու: Ահա թե ինչու հնդիկները երբեք չեն շտապում: Նրանք նույնիսկ ժամացույց չեն հնարել` և չէին էլ կարող հնարել: Հնդիկի համար ժամացույցը` օտարածին բան է: Հնդիկի տանը ժամացույցը կողմնակի առարկա է թվում: Դա քրիստոնեական հայտնագործություն է, չէ՞ որ քրիստոնեան քիչ ժամանակ ունի և այն չափազանց արագ է հոսում: Ոչ թե ժամանակը, այլ կյանքն ինքն է հոսում մատների արանքով: Կյանքը մեկն է, մահը մեկն է` և այդ պատճառով ձգձգել չի կարելի: 

Հիսուսի և Հովհաններս Մկրտչի` իսկ նա Հիսուսի ուսուցիչն էր, այդ նա հաղորդակից դարձրեց նրան գաղտնի խորհուրդներին, - նրանց ամբողջ ուսմունքը հիմնված էր մի բանի վրա. “Ապաշխարի՛ր: Ժամանակը քիչ է, հետաձգել այլևս չի կարելի, հակառակ դեպքում հանդգնում ես չհասցնել”: Նրանք դիտավորյալ արեցին այդ, որպեսզի մարդիկ շտապեն: Հիսուս այդ գաղափարին արտասովոր սրություն տվեց:

Եթե ես հանկարծ ասեմ, որ այսօր` վերջին օրն է և վաղն աշխարհը կվախճանվի, ջրածնային ռումբ կընկնի, իսկ հետո ասեմ. “Ապաշխարեք”, -  դուք անմիջապես կկենտրոնանաք, կհայտնվեք այստեղ և հիմա: Հոգու խորքից դուրս կպրծնի ճիչ, լաց, վայրի ոռնոց` հոգու ամենախորքերից: Դրանք ոչ միայն խոսքեր կլինեն, այլ ինչ-որ իրական մի բան, չէ՞ որ ինքը սիրտն է ճչում: Ոչ միայն աչքերը կլացեն, այլ նաև սիրտը կլցվի արցունքներով, ձեր ամբողջ էությունը կհեկեկա` դուք կհասկանաք, թե որքան բան եք բաց թողել:

Եվ այդպիսի ապաշխարանքը` ամենասուր զգացումն ու ըմբռնումը, - ազատում է անցյալից: Ոչինչ պետք չէ ուղղել` ոչ, չէ՞ որ իրականում ոչինչ չի էլ եղել: Անցյալը երազ էր, այնտեղ ուղղելու ոչինչ չկա, բավական է միայն գիտակցել նրա պատրանքայնությունը: Երբ արթնանում ես, բոլոր երազներն ու մղձավանջները ցիրուցան են լինում: Նախ և առաջ, նրանք իսկական չէին, ամեն ինչ միայն գլխում էր տեղի ունենում: Բայց ծուլանալ էլ չի կարելի, հակառակ դեպքում այդպես երկար կյանքեր ես քարշ տալու: Հետաձգել կարելի է շատ երկար, մտքի համար հետաձգումը շատ հաճելի բան է: Գիտակցությունը միշտ այդպես է ասում. “Լավ, վաղն ամեն ինչ կանենք”: Վաղը` ահա ամենալավ պատրվակը: Այն կարդարացնի ցանկացած մեղքեր, բայց առաքինությունը միայն այժմ է ապրում, միայն ներկայում:

----------

Զաքար (03.09.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Այսպիսի պատմություն եմ լսել. մի քրիստոնեական դպրոցում մի քանի ոչ-քրիստոնեա երեխաներ էին սովորում, բայց նրանք, իհարկե, 
նույնպես ստիպված էին կարդալ Սուրբ գիրքը, ուսումնասիրել աստվածաշնչյան առածներն ու լեգենդները: Եվ մի անգամ 
մի տեսուչ եկավ այդ դպրոցը: Նա հարցրեց մի փոքրիկի. “Ո՞վ էին առաջին տղամարդն ու կինը”:
“Ադամն ու Եվան”, - պատասխանեց փոքրիկը:
Տեսուչը բավարարված գլխով արեց ու հարցրեց. “Իսկ ի՞նչ ազգություն նրանք ունեին”:
“Հնդի՛կ էին”, -գոչեց փոքրիկը: 
Այդպիսի պատասխանը զարմացրեց տեսուչին, և նա հետաքրքրվեց. “Իսկ ինչու՞ հնդիկ: Ինչու՞ դու այդպես որոշեցիր”:
“Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է”, ասաց փոքրիկը: - Նրանք տուն չունեին, հագուստ չունեին, նույնիսկ ուտելիք էլ չունեին, եթե չհաշվենք մի խնձորը երկուսի համար, - և այդ խեղճերը միևնույն է, համարում էին, որ ապրում են դրախտու՜մ: Իհարկե, պարզ է, որ նրանք միայն հնդիկ կարող էին լինել”:_


Հնդիկներն իրոք որ միշտ գոհ են ամեն ինչից: Նրանց ոչինչ չի հուզում, քանզի նրանք դատում են այսպես. “Կյանքը` երկար բան է, ի՞նչ իմաստ կա անհանգստանալու: Ու՞ր ես շտապում: Ամեն ինչ կհասցնես”:

Իսկ քրիստոնեական դոկտրինան այն  մասին, որ կյանքը` միակն է, աճապարանք է հարուցում: Լավ հիշեք. թեորիայում հնդիկները ճիշտ են, իսկ քրիստոնեական դոկտրինան սխալվում է: Բայց Հիսուսին թեորիաները չէին անհանգստացնում: Գլխավորը մտքի փոխակերպումն էր` իսկ ճշմարտությունը երբեմն նույնիսկ վտանգավոր է, այն կարող է բերել ծուլության:

----------

Vardik! (03.09.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մեկ ուրիշ օրինակ բերեմ, այն նույնպես օգտակար է: Գիտե՞ք, Գուրջիևը հաճախ էր ասում, որ ոչ մի անմահ հոգի էլ չկա: Այո, նրան կարելի է անմահ դարձնել, բայց եթե չհասցնես, ուրեմն վերջ: Եթե չհասցնես հոգիդ անմահացնել, ուղղակի կմեռնես և քեզանից ոչինչ չի մնա: Գուրջիևն ավելացնում էր, որ միլիոնավոր մարդկանցից մեկին է ընդամենը հաջողվում իր հոգին անմահ դարձնել: Միայն այդ մարդկանց մոտ է հոգին մահից հետո շարունակում ապրել. մարմինը զոհվում է, իսկ հոգին ապրում: Անմահ հոգին մեզ ի ծնե չի տրվում, դրա վրա պետք է աշխատել, այն պետք է կոփել: Եվ նրանք, ովքեր արեցին դա` Մահավիրան, Բուդդան, Հիսուս, - ապրում են հավերժ: Բայց ոչ դու՛ք: Այնպիսիներին, ինչպիսին դուք եք, Գուրջիևն ուղղակի “ոչխարներ” էր անվանում: Ձեզ կխժռեն, դուք կանհետանաք, քանի որ եթե անմահ մասնիկ չկա, ուրեմն ի՞նչը կարող է ապրել մահից հետո:

Գուրջիևն օգտածործում էր նույն ոճը, ինչ Հիսուս: Նա ստում էր, չէ՞ որ իրականում դուք բոլորդ էլ ունեք անմահ հոգի: Բայց ճշմարիտ թեորիան վտանգավոր է. եթե ձեզ ասեն, որ հոգին արդեն իսկ անմահ է, արդեն իսկ _Բրահման*_ է, դուք կշարունակեք հանգիստ քնել: Դա ակնհայտ ներշնչանք կդառնա. “Քանի որ ես արդեն անմահ եմ, էլ ինչու՞ եմ անհանգստանում: Ինչի՞ս է պետք _սադհանան**:_ Ի՞նչ իմաստ կա խորհրդածել: _Ահամ Բրահմասմի_, ես արդեն իսկ Բրահման եմ”: Եվ դուք կշարունակեք քնել, չէ՞ որ արդեն ոչինչ պետք էլ չէ անել: Թեորիաները` նույնիսկ ամենաճշգրիտները`, - կարող են սպանիչ լինել: Գուրջիևը սուտ էր ասում, բայց նա այդ անում էր կարեկցանքից: Ընդ որում դուք բոլորդ այնքան կեղծ եք, որ ձեզ սուտը միայն կփրկի: Միայն սուտը կարող է ի հայտ բերել ձեր ինքնախաբեությունը: Մատից փուշը հանելու համար այն քչփորում են սուր ասեղով. սեպը սեպով է դուրս գցվում: 

Հիսուս շատ լավ գիտեր, որ մարդիկ ծնվում են բազմաթիվ անգամներ: Ըստ երևույթին, ոչ ոք դա ավելի լավ չգիտեր, քան նա: Բայց Հիսուս ուղղակի մի կողմ նետեց այդ միտքը` հենց այն պատճառով, որ եղել էր Հնդկաստանու՛մ: Բավական էր հայացք նետել հնդիկների վրա ու տեսնել, թե ինչպես են նրանք ամեն ինչ հետոյի թողնում, - և նա մի կողմ նետեց վերածնունդների թեորիան: Գուրջիևն էլ էր եղել Հնդկաստանում ու Տիբեթում, և նույնպես տեսել էր, թե ինչ մղձավանջի է հասցրել ճշմարտությունն այն մասին, որ քո մեջ արդեն կա ամենն, ինչ անհրաժեշտ է հավերժական կյանքի համար: Այո, դուք արդեն իսկ աստվածային եք, ուրիշ ոչինչ անել պետք չէ: Աղքատներն արդեն իսկ իրենց արքաներ են համարում` էլ ինչի՞ մասին անհանգստանալ: 

Գուրջիևն օգտագործեց նույն ոճը` հիմննական գաղափարը ճիշտ նույնպիսին է: Նա ուղղակի ասաց, որ անմահ հոգին բոլորին հենց այնպես չի տրվում, որ պետք է լավ խնդրել, աշխատի`ր: Միայն ջանքերը քեզ թույլ կտան ներսումդ իսկական կենտրոն ստեղծել, և միայն այդ կենտրոնն է ընդունակ ապրել մահից հետո:

Հիշեք. Հիսուս շատ լավ գիտեր, որ կան վերամարմնավորումներ, նոր ծնունդների բոլորաշրջան: Կյանքը շատ երկար է ձգվում, և մահն իսկական բան չէ: Բայց, եթե ձեզ այդպես ասես, դուք կալարկոտանաք, իսկ Հիսուսի մոտեցումը հիմնված է ոչ թե ալարկոտության, այոլ շփման վրա. չի կարելի թուլանալ, պետք է պայքարել, շփում ստեղծել` միայն այդպես կարելի է անմահություն կերտել:
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
* Բրահման - Տիեզերքի բարձրագույն և անճանաչելի սկզբունքը:
** Սադհանա - սանսկրիտում` հոգևոր պրակտիկա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Բայց հիմա նրանք հարբած են: 
Երբ հրաժարվեն իրենց գինուց, 
այնժամ կապաշխարեն:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եթե մարմինը ծնվել է հանուն հոգու, 
դա` հրաշք է: 
Իսկ եթե ոգին է ծնվել հանուն մարմնի, 
դա` հրաշքների հրաշքն է: 
Բայց ես, ես զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպես է այդքան մեծ հարստությունը 
բանտարկվել այդպիսի աղքատության մեջ:_


Կարծում եմ, այս խոսքերից Կառլ Մարքսը կհիանա՛ր։ Ափսոս, նա ծանոթ չէր Հիսուսի այս ասույթի հետ։ Հիսուս ասում է. “…_մարմինը ծնվել է հանուն հոգու_…”  Այդպես բոլոր կրոններն են համարում. Աստված ստեղծել է այս աշխարհը։ Մարմինը ծնվել է հանուն հոգու, նյութը ծնվել է խելքից։ Գիտակցությունը՝ ահա սկզբնաղբյուրը, իսկ աշխարհն՝ ընդամենը նրա երկրորդական արտադրանքն է։ Իսկ հետո Հիսուս ասում է. “_դա՝ հրաշք է_”։ Այ դա՝ մեծ գաղտնիք է։

“_Իսկ եթե ոգին է ծնվել հանուն մարմնի_…” – հենց այդ են պնդում աթեիստներն  ու   մատերիալիստները.   Կառլ    Մարքսը,    _չարվական*_    և   մնացած   բոլորը։ Մարքսն ասում էր, որ գիտակցությունը՝ նյութի երկրորդական արտադրանքն է։ Այդպես են ասում բոլոր աթեիստները. աշխարհը բոլորովին էլ ոգին չի ստեղծել, այդ ոգին է ծագել նյութից, այն երկրորդական է, դա նյութական աշխարհի զարգացման հետևանք է։ Իսկ հետո Հիսուս ասում է.  “…_իսկ եթե ոգին է ծնվել հանուն մարմնի, դա` հրաշքների հրաշքն է_”:  Այն, որ Աստված արարել է աշխարհը, - ուղղակի հրաշք է, բայց եթե աշխարհը ստեղծել է Աստծոն՝ դա հրաշքների հրաշքն է։ Այնքան էլ հեշտ չէ հավատալ առաջինին, բայց երկրորդին հավատալն ընդհանրապես անհնար է։

Լրիվ հնարավոր է, որ ցածրը ծնվում է բարձրից։ Մարդ, օրինակ, կարող է նկարել մի նկար, և այդ ժամանակ մենք կասենք, որ նկարը ստեղծել է նկարիչը՝ և դա գլուխգործոց է, իսկական հրաշք։ Բայց, եթե ինչ-որ մեկն ասի, որ իբր նկարն է ստեղծել նկարչին, - դա արդեն հրաշքների հրաշքը կլինի։ Ինչպե՞ս ոգին կարող է դուրս գալ նյութից, եթե ամենասկզբից այնտեղ չի եղել։ Ինչպե՞ս կարող է ծաղկել ծաղիկ, եթե սերմ չի եղել։ Բայց Հիսուս հրաշք է համարում թե մեկը, և թե մյուսը։ Եվ սակայն ամենամեծ հրաշքը, միևնույն է, մի երրորդ բան է.


_Բայց ես, ես զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպես է այդքան մեծ հարստությունը 
բանտարկվել այդպիսի աղքատության մեջ:_

Դուք աղքատ եք, դուք՝ սնանկ եք, որովհետև անվերջ ինչ-որ բան եք ուզում, անընդհատ ավելի շատ եք պահանջում։ Ցանկությունը՝ մուրացկանություն է, իսկ ինչ-որ բան ցանկացող միտքը՝ մուրացկանի միտք է։ Թեկուզ թագավոր եղիր, դա ոչինչ չի փոխում, - դու ուղղակի մեծ, նշանավոր մուրացկան ես, և վերջ։ Բայց դուք անվերջ ինչ-որ բան եք ուզում… 


- - - - - - - - - - 
* _Չարվակա_ -  մատերիալիստական ուսմունք հին և միջնադարյան Հնդկաստանում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Իսլամալան միստիկ Ֆարիդն ապրում էր Դելիի մոտ գտնվող մի գյուղում։ Իսկ Ֆարիդի հետևորդներից մեկն էր Ագբար թագավորը։ 
Եվ Ագբարը հաճախ էր գալիս Ֆարիդի, աղքատ ֆակիրի մոտ։ Մի անգամ, երբ քաղաքում բոլորն արդեն գիտեին, որ Ագբարը Ֆարիդի մոտ է լինում, գյուղի 
բնակիչները հավաքվեցին և ասացին իմաստունին. “Քեզ մոտ ինքն Աբգարն է հյուր գալիս։ Գոնե ինչ-որ բան խնդրեիր նրանից մեզ համար։ Մեզ 
դպրոց է պետք և հիվանդանոց։ Չէ՞ որ նա քեզ համար կանի ամենն, ինչ ցանկանաս, նա՝ թագավոր է”։

Խուլ, խեղճուկրակ գյուղ էր դա, երբեք այնտեղ հիվանդանոց չէր եղել, և Ֆարիդն ասաց. “Լավ, չնայած խնդրել ես չգիտեմ, սովոր չեմ։ Բայց քանի որ բոլորը ցանկանում են 
այդ, կփորձեմ”։ Եվ գնաց Աբգարի մոտ։

Առավոտ էր, երբ նա հասավ արքայական պալատ։ Այնտեղ բոլորը գիտեին, որ Ագբարը՝ նրա մեծ երկրպագուն է, և այդ պատճառով անմիջապես ներս թողեցին Ֆարիդին։ 
Ագբարն աղոթում էր իր տաճարում՝ հենց պալատում նա մի փոքր տաճար էր կառուցել։ Արքան աղոթում էր, և Ֆարիդը չուզեց նրան խանգարել։ Նա որոշեց, 
որ կասի իր խնդրանքը, երբ աղոթքն ավարտվի։

Ագբարը չէր նկատել Ֆարիդի գալուստը։ Նա ուղղակի աղոթում էր, իսկ վերջում ավելացրեց. “Աստված ամենակարող, թող իմ արքայությունն ավելի ուժեղանա, 
իսկ ես՝ ավելի հարստանամ”։

Լսելով այդ, Ֆարիդը հեռացավ։ Ավարտելով աղոթքը, Ագբարը գնաց դեպի ելքը և հեռացող Ֆարիդի մեջքըտեսավ։ “Որտեղի՞ց դու հայտնվեցիր, - գոչեց 
արքան։ - Եվ ինչու՞ ես հեռանում”։

“Ես եկել էի հանդիպելու արքայի հետ, - պատասխանեց Ֆարիդը, - բայց տեսա աղքատի միայն։ Եթե դու ինքդ ես Աստծոց հարստություն խնդրում, ուրեմն ինչու՞ 
ես էլ չեմ կարող անմիջապես Նրան դիմել։ Ինչի՞ս են պետք միջնորդները։ Ագբար, ես քեզ համարում էի արքա, բայց հիմա 
տեսնում եմ, որ սխալվել եմ”_։ 


Ագբարն այս դեպքը պատմել է իր հուշագրություններում։ Ավարտելով պատմվածքը, նա խոստովանում է. “Այդ պահին ես հասկացա. ինչի էլ տիրես, դա ոչինչ չի փոխում, չէ՞ որ միտքն անընդհատ էլի ինչ-որ բան է ուզում…”

Ահա թե ինչու է տրտմած Բուդդան, ահա թե ինչու է թախծում Հիսուս. նրանք տեսնում են, թե ինչպես դուք, արքաներդ, ողորմություն եք խնդրում, չնայած ձեզ Աստծո արքայությունը կարող է պատկանել։ Նրանք տեսնում են, որ դուք անիմաստ և անպետք բաներ եք պահանջում, իզուր ծախսում եք ձեր ժամանակը, ձեր կյանքը, ուժերն ու սքանչելի հնարավորությունները։

Ապաշխարեք։ Տեսեք միայն, թե ինչ է ձեր հետ կատարվում։ Մի գեղեցիկ օր դուք կտեսնեք, թե ինչ հիմարություն է դա, - և ինքներդ չեք հավատա, թե ինչ էր կատարվում ձեր հետ։ Այդ ամենն ուղղակի խելագարություն է։

Տեսեք, թե ինչ եք անում ձեր կյանքի հետ, ինչ եք անում ձեր հետ։ Դուք քարուքանդ եք լինում, և ավերումներն օրեցօր ուժեղանում են միայն։ Վերջիվերջո ձեզանից ոչինչ չի մնա, բացի ավերակները, ոչնչացումը լրիվ և վերջնական կլինի։ Բայց ձեր հոգիներում, ողորմություն խնդրող սրտերում և մտքերում արքա է ապրում, իսկական տիրակալ։ Եվ դա հրաշք է։

Եվ Հիսուս չափազանց սուր ապրում է դա, և այդ պատճառով այնքան է տրտմած, որ ծիծաղելու ուժ չունի։ Բանն այն չէ, որ նա ուրախանալ չի սիրում՝ նայելով ձեզ, նա ուղղակի անկարող է ուրախանալ։ Նրա մեջ այնքան վիշտ կա, նա այնքան վշտացած է, որ անընդհատ ինչ-որ նոր եղանակներ է փնտրում, անընդհատ փորձում է նոր բանալիներ գտնել ձեր հոգիների համար՝ և դարձնել ձեզ վերջապես նա, ով դուք կաք, օգնել ձեզ հասկանալ, թե ով եք դուք։

Մտածեք նրա խոսքերի վրա և մի մոռացեք ամենակարևորը. ապաշխարանք։ Եվ երբ հասկանաք, որ դա գլխավորն է, անմիջապես կազատվեք անցյալից։ Դուք ինքներդ կզգաք, որ վերանորոգված և անմեղ եք դարձել։

Երբ նորություն ես շնչում, Աստված կողքիդ է, չէ՞ որ Աստված հենց Ինքը՝ քո առույգությունն է, քո անմեղությունը։


Այսօրվա համար բավական է։

----------

unknown (27.09.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՄԻ՛   ՀՈԳԱՑԵՔ

Զրույց   չորրորդ*



_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Մի՛ հոգացեք առավոտից երեկո 
և երեկոյից առավոտ, 
թե ինչ եք հագնելու: 

Նրա աշակերտները հարցրեցին. 
Ե՞րբ դու կհայտնվես մեզ 
և ե՞րբ մենք կտեսնենք քեզ: 

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Երբ դուք մերկանաք և չամաչեք դրանից, 
և վերցնեք ձեր հագուստները, 
դնեք ձեր ոտքերի մոտ, փոքր երեխաների պես 
տրորեք դրանք, 
այդժամ (դուք կտեսնեք) որդուն նրա, ով կենդանի է, 
և դուք չեք վախենա:_


Մարդիկ ջանում են չլինել այն, ինչ կան։ Նրանք ոչ թե իսկական դեմք են կրում, այլ ներկոտած, կեղծ դիմակներ։ Ահա թե որն է դժբախտությունը։ Մենք լույս աշխարհ ենք գալիս մեր սեփական դեմքով՝ այն ոչնչով այլանդակված չէ, դեռ ոչ ոք չի հասցրել այն փոխել, բայց հասարակությունը վաղ թե ուշ հանձն է առնում փոխել մեր դեմքերը։ Փութաջանորեն նա քողարկում է մեր բնական, սկզբնական դեմքը, որով մենք լույս աշխարհ ենք եկել, իսկ փոխարենը մեզ է խցկում կյանքի բոլոր պատահարների համար պատրաստի դիմակներ, քանի որ մեկ դիմակով արդեն հարցը չես լուծի։

Կյանքը շատ է տարբեր, և այդ պատճառով ստիպված ենք ձեռքի տակ մի խուրձ կեղծ դեմքեր, ներկոտած դիմակներ պահել։ Առավոտից երեկո և երկոյից առավոտ մենք հազարավոր դեմքեր ենք կրում։ Հանդիպելով երևելի մեկին, դուք շտապ մի դիմակ եք հագնում, իսկ աղքատի կողքին արդեն լրիվ այլ տեսք ունեք։ Դիմակները փոխվում են անընդհատ, ամեն վայրկյան։

Դա պետք է հասկանալ, չէ՞ որ դիմափոխությունն այնքան սովորական բան է դարձել, որ դուք վաղուց արդեն անում եք դա մեքենայաբար՝ ամեն ինչ ինքնստինքյան է տեղի ունենում։ Երբ սենյակ է մտնում հավաքարարուհին, ձեզ նույնիսկ գլուխներդ պետք չէ բարձրացնել՝ դուք առանց այդ էլ պահում եք ձեզ այնպես, կարծես նա մարդ չէ նույնիսկ, կարծես նա չկա, ոչ ոք ներս էլ չմտավ։ Բայց բավական է հայտնվի ձեր ղեկավարը, դուք իսկույն վեր եք թռչում տեղից, ժպիտից լայնանում է դեմքներդ, շողում եք երջանկությունից, դուք՝ ինքը սիրալիրություն եք, կարծես սենյակում Աստված է հայտնվել։ 

Հետևեք ձեր դեմքին, չէ որ այդ փոփոխություններն անընդհատ են կատարվում։ Նայեք հայելուն և հիշեք բոլոր դեմքերը, որոնք սովոր եք կրել։ Նայեք ձեզ և հագեք դիմակը, որով դիմավորում եք ձեր կնոջը, իսկ հետո՝ դիմակը ձեր սիրուհու համար։ Տնտղեք, թե որ դիմակն է նշանակում ժլատություն, իսկ որը՝ չարություն։ Հիշեք, թե որ դեմքն է իր մեջ հեշտասիրություն թաքցրել, իսկ հետո փորձեք դժգոհության դիմակը, հետո՝ հիասթափության։ Կանգնեք հայելու առջև՝ և կհասկանաք, որ դա մեկ մարդ չէ, այլ մի ամբողջ ամբոխ։ Երբեմն նույնիսկ դժվար է հավատալ, որ այդ բոլոր դիմակները՝ ձերն են։ Հայելին կարող է մեծ բացահայտումների բերել։ Կանգնած նրա առջև, կարելի է   խորհրդածել. ուղղակի փոխել դեմքերն ու դիտել դրանք։ Հայելին կօգնի հասկանալ, թե որքան կեծ է ձեր կյանքը, չէ՞ որ բոլոր այդ դիմակների մեջ իսկական դեմքը չկա։ 

_Ձեն_ փիլիսոփայության մեջ իսկական դեմքի որոնումն ամենախորին խորհրդածումներից մեկն է դարձել։ Գտնել սեփական դեմքը՝ այն, որն ունեիր նախքան այս աշխարհում հայտնվելը, այն, որը կունենաս, երբ հեռանաս այստեղից, չէ՞ որ մենք անկարող ենք այդ դիմակները հետներս վերցնել։ Դիմակները՝ խորամանկ սարքեր են ընդամենը, ինքնախաբեության խաղեր, պաշտպանական զրահ։ Դրանք պետք է դեն նետել՝ միայն այդ ժամանակ դիմակների տակ կտեսնես Հիսուսին, որովհետև մեր իսկական դեմքը՝ Քրիստոսի դեմքն է։

----------

unknown (02.10.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս՝ դա ոչ թե ուղղակի ձեր իսկական դեմքն է։ Բուդդան ինչ-որ տեղ այնտեղ չէ, Հիսուս՝ ինչ-որ մեկ ուրիշը չէ։ Եվ միայն երբ դեն նետես ամբողջ կեղծն ու մնաս մերկ, հայելու մեջ կտեսնես ինքդ քեզ՝ չփոխված քեզ, չայլանդակված քեզ։ Եվ այդ ժամանակ կտեսնես, որ դու Հիսուսն ես, Հիսուսը՝ Նրա ամբողջ փառքի մեջ։ Ես խոսում եմ ոչ թե Հովսեփի որդու, այլ իսկական Հիսուսի մասին։ Դու ուղղակի կդառնաս Հիսուս։ Միայն նմանը կարող է ճանաչել նմանին՝ մի մոռացեք այդ օրենքը։ Ճանաչել Հիսուսին կարելի է, միայն եթե ինքդ նման ես նրան՝ այլապես ինչպե՞ս կտարբերես նրան ուրիշների մեջ։ Ճանաչել ուրիշ մարդու ներքին էությունը կարելի է, միայն զգալով սեփական էությունդ։

Լույսը լույս է ճանաչում միայն, այն չի կարող մութը ճանաչել։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարող է մութը լույս ճանաչել։ Եթե դու համակված ես ստով, իսկականը չես նկատի, իսկ Հիսուս՝ այս աշխարհում հնարավոր ամենաիսկականն է։ Նա չի ստում, նա ազնիվ է, իսկ եթե դու ստում ես ամբողջ կյանքդ՝ խոսքերով, շարժումներով, կեցվածքով, - ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կճանաչես Հիսուսին։ Դա անհնար է։ Հիսուսին քո ներսում կտեսնես միայն լրիվ մերկացած՝ և այդ ժամանակ էլ կճանաչես Հիսուսին դրսից։ Սկզբում պետք է ճանաչել ներքինը, չէ՞ որ գիտելիքը գալիս է քո սեփական խորքերից միայն ։ Այլ ճանապարհ չկա։

Հին հրեական առածը պնդում է, որ Աստծոն սկսում ես փնտրել, միայն երբ արդեն գտել ես նրան։ Պարադոքս է թվում, բայց դա իսկական ճշմարտություն է. ինչպե՞ս կարելի է փնտրել, եթե չգիտես, թե ինչ ես փնտրում, եթե չես գտել դա քո մեջ, քո հոգու խորքում։ Միայն դրանից հետո են սկսվում արտաքին որոնումները, չնայած փնտրելու բան, իհարկե, այլևս չկա։ Որոնումները սկսվում և ավարտվում են միևնույն պահին, և առաջին քայլը՝ միաժամանակ նաև վերջինն է։ 

Ձեզ և Աստվածայինը բաժանում է ընդամենը մեկ քայլ՝ նույնիսկ ոչ երկու, և այդ պատճառով ոչ մի ճանապարհ չկա։ Մի հասարակ քայլ. հանիր ամբողջ սուտը, որ հագել ես քեզ վրա, դեն նետիր բոլոր օտար դիմակները։

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ինչների՞ս են պետք այդքան դեմքեր։ Ինչների՞ս են պետք և ինչու՞ ենք այդքան վախենում կորցնել դրանք։ Պետք է պարզել, թե ինչպես դա  ստացվեց, միայն այդպես ամեն ինչ պարզ կդառնա։

Նախ և առաջ, դուք երբեք չեք սիրել ձեզ, հակառակ դեպքում ձեր իսկական դեմքը չէիք թաքցնի։ Բայց դուք ատում եք ձեզ, իսկ եթե ատում ես քեզ, ուրեմն քեզ տեսնել չես ցանկանա։ Եթե ատում ես քեզ, կամաչես ուրիշներին էլ երևալ։ Իսկ ինչու՞ եք դուք ձեզ այդպես ատում։ Այդպես է ցանկացել հասարակությունը։ Դա անհրաժեշտ է նրան, և այդ պատճառով նա ատելություն է ներշնչել ձեզ ձեր հանդեպ, դաստիարակել է ձեր մեջ ամոթի և մեղքի զգացմունքները։ Կրոնը, տերտերները, հասարակությունը՝ ճնշման բոլոր ձևերն ապրում են միայն ինքներդ ձեզ ատելու հաշվին։

Ինքներդ ձեր հանդեպ ատելությունից բացի, ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչն է ստիպում ձեզ գնալ տերտերի մոտ։ Կա՞ արդյոք այլ պատճառ։ Երբ ատում ես քեզ, մեղքի զգացում ես ապրում։ Ատելությունն ստիպում է մտածել, իբր պետք է փոխել ինչ-որ բան, իբր քեզ օգնություն է պետք, - բայց քեզ փոխել, սիրո արժանի դարձնել կարող է միայն ինչ-որ մեկ ուրիշը։ Ծնողներդ պնդում էին. “Դու վատն ես, այստեղ դու սխալվել ես, արա այսպես, իսկ այ այսպես չի՛ կարելի”։

Տեսել եմ այսպիսի մի տեպք. մի փոքրիկ ցանկանում էր խաղալ ծովափի ավազների վրա, բայց մայրն արգելում էր. “Ո՛չ, ավազը թաց է և դու կթրջես վարտիքդ”։  Փոքրիկը փորձեց գոնե քայլել ափով, բայց մայրն ասաց. “Ոչ մի դեպքու՛մ։ Քարերը լպրծուն են, և դու ջուրը կընկնես”։ Երեխան ցանկանում էր վազել ու թռչկոտել, բայց մայրը պնդում էր. “Ո՛չ, կկորես ամբոխի մեջ”։  Նրանց կողքով անցնում էր պաղպաղակ վաճառողն ու փոքրիկը պաղպաղակ խնդրեց, իսկ մայրը նորից առարկեց. “Ոչ, կմրսես և կոկորդդ կցավա”։ Իսկ վերջում նույնիսկ գանգատվեց մի անցորդի. իբր, տեսեք, ինչ նեվրոտիկ երեխա է։

Ոչ թե երեխաներն են նեվրոտիկ, այլ մայրերը։ Ավազին խաղալը՝ նորմալ է, ափին ման գալը, վազելն ու թռչկոտելը՝ նորմալ է։ Նորմալ չէ այդ ամենն արգելելը։ Միայն աննորմալներն են պնդում. “Ո՛չ”, չէ՞ որ աննորմալն ինքն իրեն էլ ազատություն չի տալիս՝ ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս նա կարող է ազատություն տալ ուրիշին։ Այն մայրը… Համարյա բոլոր մայրերն ու հայրերն էլ այդպիսին են։ Հիշեք. դուք էլ այդպիսին կդառնաք, հենց որ երեխա ունենաք։ Ոչ մի ազատություն, հարկադրանքներ միայն՝ և փոքրիկն աստիճանաբար սկսում է իրեն աննորմալ համարել, նրա մոտ ի հայտ է գալիս մեղքի զգացումը, չէ՞ որ նա անընդհատ ինչ-որ սխալ բան է անում, քանզի ինչ էլ ցանկանա, նրան պնդում են. “Ո՛չ”։


_Ես մի փոքրիկի մասին եմ լսել, ով առաջին անգամ դպրոց գնաց։ Երբ նա վերադարձավ, մայրը հարցրեց. 
“Ի՞նչ նոր բան իմացար դպրոցում”։ Նա պատասխանեց. “Ես իմացա, որ “Չիկարելի” բառը, պարզվում է, իմ անունը չէ։ Իսկ առաջ մտածում էի, 
թե ինձ այդպես են կոչում, չէ՞ որ ինձ անընդհատ ասում էին. “Չիկարելի՜… Այս և այն”։ Իսկ այսօր հանկարծ հասկացա, որ ես լրիվ ուրիշ անու՛ն ունեմ”։_

Նևրոտիկություն… Ամբողջ հասարակությունը նևրոտիկ է, նևրոզները փոխանցվում են սերնդե-սերունդ, և դրանք վերջ չունեն։ Չի եղել առայժմ մի որևէ հասարակարգ, որը կկարողանար ազատվել նեվրոզներից։ Ոչ մի նորմալ դարաշրջան չի եղել։ Միայն առանձին մարդիկ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ դուրս են պրծնում այդ բանտից, բայց դա այնքան հազվադեպ է լինում… Հսկայական բանտ է, իսկ պատերն էլ շատ ամուր են։ Գոյություն ունեցող իրավիճակն այնքան հին է, այնքան է աջակցում իրեն անցյալով, որ նոր աշխարհ մտած փոքրիկի մտքով անգամ չի անցնում, որ ինքը բացարձակապես առողջ և նորմալ է։

Դա համարյա անհնար է, չէ՞ որ նրա շուրջ բոլորը խելագարներ են և անպայման փոքրիկի վզին կփաթաթեն իրենց նեվրոտիկությունը։ Նրանք կզրկեն երեխային ազատությունից և նրա գլուխը կմտցնեն մեղքի, հավերժական և անքավելի մեղքի զգացումը։ Ավելի ուշ նա ինքը կսկսի մեղադրել իրեն բոլոր մեղքերում՝ և կատի։ Հիշեք. եթե ատում ես ինքդ քեզ, որևէ մեկին սիրել չես կարող։ Դա անհնա՛ր է։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է սիրել ուրիշին, եթե ատում ես ինքդ քեզ։ Եթե սրտումդ թույն կա, այն կթունավորի ցանկացած փոխհարաբերություն և դու երբեք չես կարողանա սիրել։

----------


## Զաքար

> Ինչների՞ս են պետք այդքան դեմքեր։ Ինչների՞ս են պետք և ինչու՞ ենք այդքան վախենում կորցնել դրանք։ Պետք է պարզել, թե ինչպես դա  ստացվեց, միայն այդպես ամեն ինչ պարզ կդառնա։
> 
> Նախ և առաջ, դուք երբեք չեք սիրել ձեզ, հակառակ դեպքում ձեր իսկական դեմքը չէիք թաքցնի։ Բայց դուք ատում եք ձեզ, իսկ եթե ատում ես քեզ, ուրեմն քեզ տեսնել չես ցանկանա։ Եթե ատում ես քեզ, կամաչես ուրիշներին էլ երևալ։ Իսկ ինչու՞ եք դուք ձեզ այդպես ատում։ Այդպես է ցանկացել հասարակությունը։ Դա անհրաժեշտ է նրան, և այդ պատճառով նա ատելություն է ներշնչել ձեզ ձեր հանդեպ, դաստիարակել է ձեր մեջ ամոթի և մեղքի զգացմունքները։ Կրոնը, տերտերները, հասարակությունը՝ ճնշման բոլոր ձևերն ապրում են միայն ինքներդ ձեզ ատելու հաշվին։
> 
> Ինքներդ ձեր հանդեպ ատելությունից բացի, ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչն է ստիպում ձեզ գնալ տերտերի մոտ։ Կա՞ արդյոք այլ պատճառ։ Երբ ատում ես քեզ, մեղքի զգացում ես ապրում։ Ատելությունն ստիպում է մտածել, իբր պետք է փոխել ինչ-որ բան, իբր քեզ օգնություն է պետք, - բայց քեզ փոխել, սիրո արժանի դարձնել կարող է միայն ինչ-որ մեկ ուրիշը։ Ծնողներդ պնդում էին. “Դու վատն ես, այստեղ դու սխալվել ես, արա այսպես, իսկ այ այսպես չի՛ կարելի”։
> 
> Տեսել եմ այսպիսի մի տեպք. մի փոքրիկ ցանկանում էր խաղալ ծովափի ավազների վրա, բայց մայրն արգելում էր. “Ո՛չ, ավազը թաց է և դու կթրջես վարտիքդ”։  Փոքրիկը փորձեց գոնե քայլել ափով, բայց մայրն ասաց. “Ոչ մի դեպքու՛մ։ Քարերը լպրծուն են, և դու ջուրը կընկնես”։ Երեխան ցանկանում էր վազել ու թռչկոտել, բայց մայրը պնդում էր. “Ո՛չ, կկորես ամբոխի մեջ”։  Նրանց կողքով անցնում էր պաղպաղակ վաճառողն ու փոքրիկը պաղպաղակ խնդրեց, իսկ մայրը նորից առարկեց. “Ոչ, կմրսես և կոկորդդ կցավա”։ Իսկ վերջում նույնիսկ գանգատվեց մի անցորդի. իբր, տեսեք, ինչ նեվրոտիկ երեխա է։
> 
> Ոչ թե երեխաներն են նեվրոտիկ, այլ մայրերը։ Ավազին խաղալը՝ նորմալ է, ափին ման գալը, վազելն ու թռչկոտելը՝ նորմալ է։ Նորմալ չէ այդ ամենն արգելելը։ Միայն աննորմալներն են պնդում. “Ո՛չ”, չէ՞ որ աննորմալն ինքն իրեն էլ ազատություն չի տալիս՝ ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս նա կարող է ազատություն տալ ուրիշին։ Այն մայրը… Համարյա բոլոր մայրերն ու հայրերն էլ այդպիսին են։ Հիշեք. դուք էլ այդպիսին կդառնաք, հենց որ երեխա ունենաք։ Ոչ մի ազատություն, հարկադրանքներ միայն՝ և փոքրիկն աստիճանաբար սկսում է իրեն աննորմալ համարել, նրա մոտ ի հայտ է գալիս մեղքի զգացումը, չէ՞ որ նա անընդհատ ինչ-որ սխալ բան է անում, քանզի ինչ էլ ցանկանա, նրան պնդում են. “Ո՛չ”։
> ...


Ընտիր պայմաներ են անհատ ձևավորվելու համար Սամ ջան  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.10.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մի բան էլ հիշեք, դա ուղղակի տրամաբանական հետևություն է. երբ ատում ես քեզ, քեզ ոչ ոք չի սիրի։ Ի՞նչ հույս կարելի է ունենալ։ Եթե ինքդ չես համարձակվում քեզ սիրել, ուրիշ էլ ո՞վ կհամարձակվի։ Եվ այդ պատճառով հոգու խորքում դուք գիտեք, որ ոչ ոք ձեզ չի սիրի՝ իսկ եթե սիրի էլ, դուք ինքներդ ոչ մի գնով դրան չեք հավատա։ Դուք ուղղակի կկասկածեք, որ դա խաբեություն է։ “Մի՞թե ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ սիրել է։ Նույնիսկ ես ի՛նքս ինձ չեմ սիրում”։ Եվ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ձեզ սիրի, դուք անմիջապես կորոշեք, որ ձեզ խաբում են, ձեզ կհամակեն կասկածները։ Դուք վստահել չգիտեք և այդ պատճառով կանեք ամեն ինչ, որ ապացուցեք ձեզ, որ իրականում ոչ մի սեր էլ չկա։ Եվ անմիջապես կհանգսատանաք, ամեն ինչ նորից իր տեղը կընկնի։

Այդ ատելությունը՝ բազմաթիվ կեղծ դիմակների պատճառն է։ Դուք թաքնվում եք։ Հագուստը հանուն ջերմության չեն կրում։ Տաքանալը՝ երկրորդական խնդիր է։ Այն կրում են, որպեսզի թաքցնեն մարմինը, թաքցնեն սեռականությունը, թաքցնեն մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի մեջ նստած գազանին։ Բայց գազանը՝ կյանքն է։ Կենդանի ամեն ինչ կենդանակերպ է։ Եվ ամեն ինչով մենք նման ենք գազանին, գլխից բացի, այդ պատճառով էլ գլխից բացի, թաքցնում ենք ամեն ինչ։ Գլուխը, ուղեղը, մտածելակերպը՝ միայն դա է տարբերում մեզ գազաններից, և այդ պատճառով գլուխն առայժմ կարելի է տեսանելի թողնել։

Հագուստը՝ ահա ձեր գլխավոր տարբերանշանը։ Դուք այնքան եք սովորել նրան, որ նույնիսկ երազում ձեզ մերկ չեք տեսնում։ Նույնիսկ երազում դուք հագուստներով եք։ Պատկերացնու՞մ եք։ Ահա թե ինչ խորն է դա ներծծվել։ Նույնիսկ երազում վախենում եք	մերկացնել ձեզ և ուրիշներին։ Ո՛չ մի դեպքում։ Հագուստը նույնիսկ ձեր ենթագիտակցության մասնիկն է դառել, չէ՞ որ երազները ենթագիտակցությունից են բխում։ Թվում է, թե գոնե երազում կարելի էր բնականություն թույլ տալ ձեզ, բայց նույնիսկ այնտեղ դուք հագուստ, դիմակներ, դեմքեր եք կրում։

Այդ կեղծությունը, ամբողջ այդ կեղծ պարկեշտությունը նախ և առաջ բացատրվում է նրանով, որ դուք ձեզ ատում եք։ Դուք ցանկանում եք թաքնվել, ոչ ոք չպետք է գիտենա, թե ինչպիսին եք դուք իրականում։ Ո՞վ կհանդուրժի ձեզ, եթե հանկարծ իմանա։ Մի՞թե դրանից հետո ձեզ կհարգեն ու կսիրեն։ Եվ դուք միշտ ձևանում եք։ Ահա թե որն է Հիսուսի խոսքերի իմաստը։


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Մի՛ հոգացեք առավոտից երեկո 
և երեկոյից առավոտ, 
թե ինչ եք հագնելու:_ 

Մի՛ հոգացեք դիմակների, հագուստի, ամբողջ այդ ստի մասին։ Եղեք ինքնին, հաշտվեք նրա հետ, ինչ կա։ Բայց դա դժվար է, շատ է դժվար, քանզի հենց սկսում եք մտածել, թե ինչպիսին եք դուք, հոգու վրա անմիջապես ինչ-որ բան սկսում է ծանրանալ։

----------

Մուշու (21.10.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Որտեղի՞ց է այդ ծանրությունը։ Ձեզ այդպես են դաստիարակել, բայց ձեր ուսուցիչները՝ աշխարհի ամենասարսափելի թունավորողներն են։ Նրանք ուսուցիչներ էլ չեն բոլորովին, այլ ձեր ամենաչար թշնամիները։ Նրանք ներշնչել են ձեզ. “Դա կենդանական զգացում է, դա կենդանու վարքագիծ է, իսկ դու՝ մա՛րդ ես”։ Ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում։ Ըստ էության, նրանք պնդում էին. “Հրաժարվիր ամենից, ինչ քեզ կենդանու է նմանեցնում”։ Իսկ ես ասում եմ ձեզ, որ մարդիկ շատ էլ նման են կենդանիներին, մարդը՝ բարձրագույն կենդանին է։ Մենք կենդանիների հետ թշնամի չենք, մենք՝ նրանց զարգացման գագաթնակետն ենք։ Հերքելով կենդանականը, դուք հերքում եք ինքը կյանքը։ Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ դուք ուղղակի խաբում եք ինքներդ ձեզ։

Եթե հերքում ես կենդանական զգացումները, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կարելի է սիրով զբաղվել։ Ահա թե ինչու ձեզանից շատերը համարյա հետ են սովորել սիրել։ Ձեզ դա, հնարավոր է, կզարմացնի, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ Արևելքի կանանց իննսունինը տոկոսը երբեք օրգազմ չեն ճաշակել։ Արևմուտքում էլ նույնն էր, բայց այնտեղ ամեն ինչ կամաց-կամաց փոխվում է։ Բայց հարյուր կանանցից իննսունինը երբևիցէ չի ապրել սեռական երանությունն այն պատճառով միայն, որ նրանց այդ թույլ չեն տվել։ Տղամարդկանց դեռ թույլ է տրվել արտահայտել մի կաթիլ կենդանական զգացմունք, բայց կանանց՝ երբեք։ Սեքսով զբաղվելիս նրանք պետք է պառկեին գերանի պես՝ կիսամեռած, անշարժ, ինչպես դիակ։ Ոչ մի զգացմունք, հաճույքի ոչ մի տեսանելի արտահայտում՝ որովհետև սեքսից հաճույք կարող են ստանալ միայն անառակ կանայք։ Պոռնիկին կարելի է, բայց վայելուչ կնոջը, կողակից կնոջը՝ ոչ մի դեպքու՛մ։ Եթե նրան դուր է գալիս, եթե նա երանություն է ապրում, ամուսինն իրեն վիրավորված է զգում. ինչ-որ բան այնպես չէ, կինը, հավանաբար, այնքան էլ բարեվարք չէ, հակառակ դեպքում իրեն կենդանավարի չէր պահի, այլ արժանապատիվ կլիներ, ինչպես աստվածուհի։ Բայց ինքդ քեզ աստվածուհու տեսք տալը, չնայած իրականում դու բոլորովին էլ աստվածուհի չես, - դա էլ հենց խաբեությունն է։ Եվ կինը պառկած է համեստ ու լուռ, ինչպես անշունչ մարմին, ջանալով չարտահայտել և ոչ մի զգացմունք։

Զգացմունքը՝ շարժում է։ Երբ զգում ես ինչ-որ բան, քո ամբողջ էությունը շարժման մեջ է գտնվում. թրթռում է, շնչում է, ապրում է։ Դա ազատություն է, ազատ կյանք է։ Բայց կնոջն արգելված է կենդանի և ազատ լինել։ Նա պարտավոր է պառկել դիակի պես և մեռած ձևանալ՝ այդ դեպքում նա իր կենդանական սկիզբը սանձահարած օրինավոր կին է։ Երբ հերքում ես սեքսը, համարում ես այն ինչ-որ կենդանական բան, յուրաքանչյուր զգացմունք ստիպված ես թաքցնել։

Մի քանի տարի առաջ խաղալիքների ամերիկացի մի արտադրող մեծ փորձանքի եկավ։ Հայցը մինչև Գերագույն Դատարան հասցրեցին։ Իսկ ամբողջ գործն ահա թե ինչում էր. նա իսկական առնանդամներով ու հեշտոցներով տիկնիկներ էր արտադրել։ Եթե աղջիկն ունի դեմք, պետք է հեշտոց էլ ունենա; եթե տղան ունի դեմք, պետք է առնանդամ էլ ունենա։ Սեռական օրգաններով տիկնիկնե՛ր։ Գործը լուրջ ընթացք ստացավ, այդ տիկնիկների արտադրությունն ստիպված դադարեցրին։ Սքանչելի միտք էր դա, բայց դատարանն ու հասարակությունն այդպիսի բան երբեք թույլ չեն տա։

Բայց ինչու՞ տիկնիկները չեն կարող սեռական օրգաններ ունենալ, եթե մնացած ամեն ինչ նրանց մոտ այնպես է, ինչպես մարդկանց մոտ։ Ցանկանում եք, որ երեխաները տարբերությունը չնկատե՞ն։ Դա նշանակում է ստել։ Ինչու՞ այդ խաղալիքներն այդքան զայրացրեցին բոլորին։ Դրանք ուղղակի խաղալիքնե՛ր էին։ Բայց հոգևորականները, քահանաներն ու բարոյականության այլ այսպես կոչված ջատագովներ, գործարանի տիրոջը դատարան քարշ տվեցին։ Նա հրաշալի մի՛տք էր հղացել, դա պատմական հեղաշրջու՛մ էր։ Երեխաները պետք է իմանան, թե ինչպես է կառուցված ամբո՛ղջ մարմինը, որովհետև մարդկային մարմինը հիանալի է։ Ինչու՞ թաքցնել ինչ-որ բան։ Ինչու՞ տիկնիկներին զրկել սեռից։ Դա վախն է, խորին վախը՝ ցույց տալ քո կենդանական սկիզբը։ Բայց մենք հենց կենդանիներ ենք, որ կանք, և դա գիտական փաստ է։ Կարելի է վեհանալ կենդանական սկզբի վրա, բայց ոչնչացնել այն այնհնար է։ Ոչնչացնելը մի բան է նշանակում. դու կեղծ դեմք ես հագել, քո դիմակն ամբողջովին կեղծ է, բայց այդ դեպքում քո աստվածակերպությունը նույնպես՝ շինծու դիմակ է։

Երբ վեհանում ես կենդանական սկզբի վրա, քո աստվածակերպությունն իսկական է։ Բայց ինչ-որ բան գերազանցելու համար, դրա հետ սկզբում պետք է հաշտվել։ Անհրաժեշտ է դրա միջով անցնել տեղի ունեցածի ամբողջական գիտակցմամբ, այլ ոչ թե ուղղակի շրջանցել՝ ոչ, դու սկզբում ծայրեծայր անցնում ես դրա միջով և հետո միայն բարձրանում ես դրանից վեր։ Իսկ հերքումը նշանակում է, որ դու չես թափանցում ներսը, ուղղակի փորձում ես շրջանցել, խուսափել։ Բայց կյանքում չկա ոչինչ, ինչը կարելի կլիներ շրջանցել։ Եթե ինչ-որ բան շրջանցես, հավերժ դեռահաս, թերաճ, մանկահասակ կմնաս։ Ապրել պետք է առանց ընտրելու՝ միայն այդ դեպքում ես հասունանում։ Այո, ժամանակին գալիս է այն պահը, երբ բարձրանում ես սեքսից վեր, բայց այդ մակարդակին հասնում են գիտելիքների և ապրումների շնորհիվ։ Այդ պահը գալիս է շնորհիվ գիտակցության և սիրո ամրապնդման, բայց հերքելով, ճնշելով, արգելքներով՝ ոչինչի չես հասնի…

----------

Զաքար (04.11.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Մի՛ հոգացեք առավոտից երեկո 
և երեկոյից առավոտ, 
թե ինչ եք հագնելու:_ 


Ոչինչ մի հագեք ձեր վրա։ Ես, իհարկե, չեմ առաջարկում մարդաշատ քաղաքում մերկ ման գալ։ Դիմակնե՛ր մի հագեք։ Եղեք ինչպիսին կա՛ք։ Ինչպիսին էլ կյանքը ստեղծի ձեզ, հաշտվեք դրա հետ, ուրախ եղեք դրա համար, հպարտացե՛ք դրանով։ Ուրախացե՛ք։ Արդեն իսկ շնորհակալ եղեք Աստծոն նրա համար, որ նա ձեզ ստեղծել է, ինչպիսին էլ որ դուք նրա մոտ ստացված չլինեք։ Մի՛ հրաժարվեք ոչնչից, չէ՞ որ, դատապարտելով ինչ-որ բան ձեր մեջ, դուք դատապարտում եք իրեն Աստծոն… Նա՝ ձեր արարիչն է, նա ձեզ այդպիսին է ստեղծել։

Նա գիտի, թե ինչ է արել։ Հերքելով ինչ-որ բան ձեր մեջ, դուք հերքում եք ձեր արարչին, թերություններ եք փնտրում Տիեզերքի, ամբողջ աշխարհի կառուցվածքի մեջ։ Դա խելոք չէ և միամիտ է, բայց հենց այդպիսի հիմարներին ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մեզ մոտ ամենաշատն են հարգում։ 

Հիսուս առաջարկում է չմտածել այն մասին, թե քեզ վրա ինչ կհագնես, ուղղակի ապրիր այնպես, ինչպես կարողանում ես։ Չէ, կյանքիդ համար պատասխանատվություն կրել պետք է, ուղղակի կարիք չկա ինչ-որ կեղծ դիմակներով առանձնացնել քեզ կյանքի հոսքից։ 

Ապրեք պահը պահի հետևից, մի մտորեք, չէ՞ որ մտախոհությունը՝ ձեր ամենասիրելի դիմակն է։ Դուք կնոջ մոտ եք գնում, մտովի կրկնելով, թե կոնկրետ ինչ եք պատրաստվում ասել. “Ես սիրում եմ քեզ” կամ “Քեզ հետ ոչ ոք չի կարող համեմատվել”։ Բայց կրկնողությունն ինքը նշանակում է, որ ոչ մի սեր էլ չկա։ Եթե լիներ սեր, պետք չէր լինի հնարել, թե ինչ ես ասելու, չէ՞ որ սերն ինքը խոսում է իր մասին, այն հոսում է ինքնիրեն և տեղի է ունենում ակամա։ Ծաղիկներն ինքնուրույն են ծաղկում, նրանց կրկնողություն պետք չէ։

Ձեր կյանքը հետևյալ կերպ է կառուցված. դուք պատրաստվում եք մի բանի, անում եք մեկ այլ բան, իսկ հետո ափսոսում եք, որ երրորդը չարեցիք։ Ինչու՞ է այդպես ստացվում, որտեղի՞ց է այդ խառնաշփոթությունը։ Դուք ազատ չեք։ Նրան, ով տարերայնորեն է ապրում, բավական է մի բան՝ զգաստ, ուշադիր լինել։ Ուրիշ ոչինչ պետք չէ։ Ելնելով միայն զգոնությունից, նա արձագանքում է իր շուրջ ամեն ինչին։ Իսկ դուք ամեն ինչի պատրաստվում եք հանգամանորեն, որովհետև ոչինչ չեք նկատում, չեք կարողանում լինել այստեղ և հիմա։ Դուք վախենում եք, դա վախ է՝ ո՞վ գիտի, թե գործն ինչ ընթացք կստանա։ Կհասցնե՞մ ես համակերպվել փոխված իրավիճակներին։ 

Վա՛խ։ Եվ այդ պատճառով դուք ստում եք։ Բայց Հիսուս ասում է. “Մի՛ հոգացեք այն մասին, թե ինչ եք հագնելու…”

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Նրա աշակերտները հարցրեցին. 
Ե՞րբ դու կհայտնվես մեզ 
և ե՞րբ մենք կտեսնենք քեզ: 

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Երբ դուք մերկանաք և չամաչեք դրանից, 
և վերցնեք ձեր հագուստները, 
դնեք ձեր ոտքերի մոտ, փոքր երեխաների պես 
տրորեք դրանք, 
այդժամ (դուք կտեսնեք) որդուն նրա, ով կենդանի է, 
և դուք չեք վախենա:_


Ջանացեք լրջորեն խորհել ամեն խոսքի վրա։ Աշակերտները հարցրեցին. “_Ե՞րբ դու կհայտնվես մեզ_”։ Հիսուս արդեն այստեղ է, նա արդեն հայտնվել է իր ամբողջ փառքով, նա նրանց կողքին է, հենց նրանց առջև։ Եվ նրանք հարցնում են իրեն Հիսուսին. “_Ե՞րբ դու կհայտնվես մեզ_”։

Մի անգամ Բուդդային հարցրեցին… Նա ուղղակի քայլում էր անտառում. չոր տերևներ են արահետին, շուրջբոլոր տերևաթափ է, թեթև քամի է փչում, և ոտքերի տակ ամեն ինչ խշխշում է։ Եվ Անանդան հարցրեց… Մոտիկ ուրիշ ոչ ոք չկար՝ աշակերտներից ոմանք առաջ էին գնացել, ոմանք էլ հետ էին մնացել, և Բուդդայի կողքին միայն Անանդան էր։ Նա ասաց. “Վաղուց ցանկանում եմ քեզ հարցնել. դու ամե՞նն ես բացահայտել մեզ, ինչ կարող էիր։ Միգուցէ, ինչ-որ բան թաքցնու՞մ ես”։

Եվ Բուդդան պատասխանեց. “Իմ ափը բաց է։ Բուդդաները ձեռքերը բռունցք չեն անում։ Նայիր շուրջդ, նայիր այս անտառին՝ այն մերկ է, այն ոչինչ չի թաքցնում։ Ես բաց եմ, ինչպես այս անտառը։ Բուդդաները ձեռքերը բռունցք չեն անում…” Գիտելիքների հանդեպ ժլատ մարդիկ՝ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն սիրում կիսվել իրենց գիտելիքներով, - նման են սեղմած բռունցքների։

Իսկ հետո Բուդդան մեկնեց իր բաց ափը…  Շուրջը տերևաթափ էր, և նա ասաց. “Բուդդայի ձեռքը՝ սեղմած բռունցք չէ, այն բաց ափ է։ Ես ասացի ամենն, ինչ գիտեմ։ Եվ եթե քեզ թվում է, թե ես ինչ-որ բան թաքցրել եմ, մեղավոր եմ ոչ թե ես, այլ դու ինքդ”։

Հիսուս այստեղ է, նրանց կողքին։ Բայց աշակերտները հարցնում են. “_Ե՞րբ դու կհայտնվես մեզ_”։ Ե՛րբ նա կհայտնվի։ “…_և ե՞րբ մենք կտեսնենք քեզ_”:  Նրանց թվում է, թե Հիսուս ինչ-որ բան թաքցնում է։ Նա ոչինչ չի՛ թաքցնում։ Այդ նրա՛նք դեռ չեն բացվել նրան, այդ նրանք են սեղմված բռունցք դարձել, նրանց աչքերը դեռ չեն բացվել։ Նրա՛նք են ինչ-որ բան թաքցնում, այլ ոչ Հիսուս։

Ճշմարտությունը չէ թաքնված՝ այդ դու՛ք եք թաքնվում։ Ճշմարտությունը միշտ այստեղ է, ամեն պահ։ Ճշմարտությունը հնարավոր չէ թաքցնել, այդպիսին է նրա բնությունը։ Թաքնվում է միայն սուտը, ճշմարտությունը թաքնվել չգիտի։ Միայն սուտն է ինչ-որ բան թաքցնում, իսկ ճշմարտությունը բաց է ափի պես, այն երբեք բռունցք չի դառնում։ Այդ դուք եք նման սեղմված բռունցքների։

“Ամբողջ հարցը ձեզանում է, - պատասխանում է Հիսուս։ - _Երբ դուք մերկանաք և չամաչեք դրանից_…” Եթե մերկացել ես, բայց դեռ ամաչում ես քո մերկությունից, դա իսկական մերկություն չէ։ Մերկությունը պետք է անմեղ լինի։ Ամոթը՝ խորամանկություն է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

Քրիստոնեության մեջ ամոթն առաջին մեղքն է համարվում։ Դուք գիտեք այդ պատմությունը, ձեզ հայտնի է, թե ինչ պատահեց Ադամի և Եվայի հետ։ Ի՞նչն առաջին մեղքը դարձավ։ Երկար փնտրում էին այդ պահը, բոլորն ուզում էին իմանալ, թե հատկապես երբ է առաջին մեղքը կատարվել։ Նրանց արգելեցին ուտել իմացության ծառի պտուղները, բայց նրանք տրվեցին գայթակղությանը։ Դա հասկանալի է. արգելվածը միշտ էլ գայթակղիչ է, այդպիսին է մեր գիտակցությունը։ Բայց գիտակցությունը մի այլ առանձնահատկություն էլ ունի. այն սկզբից գայթակղում է քեզ, իսկ հետո մեղքը գցում է մի մեկ ուրիշի վրա։ Արգելվածը լրջորեն շարժում է գիտակցության հետաքրքրությունը, և նա սկսում է համոզել քեզ… Գիտակցությունն ուղղակի ցանկանում է իմանալ, նա ամենուր կոխում է իր քիթը, նա հետաքրքրասեր է…

Ադամն ու Եվան իրենք իրենց գայթակղեցրին, այնտեղ ուրիշ ոչ ոք չկար, բայց Աստվածաշնչում ասված է, որ դա օձն էր, չարը, սատանան։ Դա հերթական խորամանկություն է. գիտակցությունը միշտ պատասխանատվությունն ուրիշ մեկի վրա է դնում։ Այստեղ “սատանան”՝ ուղղակի քավության ոչխարն է, գիտակցությունը հնարել է նրան, որպեսզի լինի մեկը, ում վրա կարելի կլիներ գցել մեղքը։ Այո, դու գայթակղվել ես, բայց այդ “սատանան” է քեզ գայթակղել, այդտեղ դու կապ չունես։ Նա է քեզ համոզել, նա է քեզ հավատացրել՝ նշանակում է, մեղքը նրանն է, այլ ոչ թե քոնը։ Բայց գայթակղության  պատճառն արգելքն էր, իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչ հնարել է մարդկային միտքը։ Հիանալի՛ պատմություն է։ 

Աստված կարգադրել է. “Չուտե՛ք այդ ծառի պտուղները”։ Եթե մարդիկ վստահեին նրան, այդ ծառը կշրջանցեին տաս ճանապարհ այն կողմ։ Բայց նրանք չէին հավատում նրան։ Նրանք ասացին իրենց. “Իսկ ինչու՞։ Այդ ինչու՞ Աստված մեզ արգելեց ուտել իմացության ծառի պտուղները”։ Եվ գիտակցությունն անմիջապես հուշեց նրանց. “Եթե ուտեք դրանք, ինքներդ ինչպես աստվածներ կդառնաք, դուք կիմանաք ամեն ինչ աշխարհի վրա։ Եվ նա արգելել է այդ անել՝ խանդից։ Ուղղակի նա չի ցանկանում, որ դուք դառնաք ինչպես ինքը։ Այդ ծառի պրուղները ձեզ ամենագետ կդարձնեն, իսկ այդ դեպքում ձեզանից ոչինչ չես թաքցնի”։ Ճիշտ է, Աստվածաշնչում ասված է, որ այդ սատանան էր նրանց գայթակղում և պնդում էր, որ Աստված խանդոտ է և վախենում է մարդկանցից։ Իսկ իրականում Ադամն ու Եվան ուղղակի ընկան մի իրավիճակի մեջ, որտեղ ստուգվում էր նրանց վստահությունը՝ և ուրիշ ոչինչ։

Բայց գիտակցությունը համոզեց նրանց… Միտքը՝ ահա իսկական “սատանան”։ Նա հայտնվեց նրանց օձի կերպարանքով, իսկ օձը՝ խորամանկության հինավուրց խորհրդանիշն է։ Միտքն է իսկական “օձը”, խորամանկությամբ աշխարհում ոչինչ նրա հետ համեմատվել չի կարող։ Բայց Ադամն ու Եվան ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը նրա վրա դրեցին, ավելին՝ Ադամը դեռ Եվային էլ ամեն ինչում մեղադրեց։ Տղամարդիկ միշտ կանանց գայթակղիչներ են կոչել։ Բոլոր մեղքերում տղամարդիկ միշտ մեղադրել են կանանց։ Աշխարհի բոլոր սուրբ գրերում կինը՝ գայթակղության աղբյուրն է. այդ նա է իբր գայթակղության մեջ գցում, այդ նա է պատրում տղամարդկանց, և ընդհանրապես՝ բոլոր դժբախտությունները կանանցից են։ Եվ ձեր այսպես կոչված “սրբերը” շարունակում են լուտանք թափել կանանց վրա որքան ցանկանան։

Բայց այդ է գիտակցության կառուցվածքը։

Ադամն ասում է. “Եվան է մեղավոր”։ Եվան ասում է. “Սատանան է մեղավոր”։ Իսկ հարցնես սատանային՝ իհարկե, եթե քեզ հաջողվի հանդիպել նրան, - ինչ խոսք, որ նա կասի. “Աստվա՛ծ է մեղավոր։ Ինչու՞ արգելեց։ Ամեն ինչ հենց դրանից սկսվեց։ Եդեմում հազարավոր ծառեր կան, դա հսկայական այգի է։ Արգելքը չլիներ, Ադամն ու Եվան չէին էլ մտածի հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձնել իմացության ծառի վրա։ Բայց այն բանից հետո, երբ Աստված արգելեց ուտել նրա պտուղները, նրանց մագնիսի պես սկսեց ձգել դեպի հենց այդ ծառը։ Մնացած ծառերի մեջ առանձնահատուկ ոչինչ չկար, նրանց ամբողջ ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացավ արգելված ծառի վրա՝ և մեղավոր է դրանում ինքն Աստվա՛ծ”։ 

Բայց դա հրաշալի պատմություն է, նրա մեջ միլիոն իմաստային շերտեր կան, այն կարելի է մեկնաբանել այսպես և այնպես, ամենատարբեր տարածքների մեջ՝ ահա թե որն է այդ այլաբանության հմայքը։ Նրանք պոկեցին պտուղը, կերան այն՝ և անմիջապես ամաչեցին իրենց մերկությունից։ Եվ ուրեմն ո՞րն էր այստեղ մեղքը։ Աստծոն չհնազանդվե՞լը։ Եթե հարցնես Հռոմի Պապին, նա կասի. “Այո, նրանք չլսեցին Աստծոն”, - այն պատճառով, որովհետև պապերն ուզում են, որ բոլորը ենթարկվեն իրենց և միայն իրենց լսեն։

Եթե հարցնես ոչ թե աստվածաբանի, այլ փիլիսոփայի, պատասխանն ուրիշ կլինի. “Մեղքն այն է, որ նրանք համտես են արել իմացության պտուղը” – բոլոր դժբախտությունները սկսվում են նրանից, որ մարդ չափազանց շատ է մտածում։ Առանց դատողությունների կյանքը հասարակ է և անմեղ։ Երեխաներն անմեղ են, որովհետև մտածել դեռ չգիտեն, ծառերը սքանչելի են, որովհետև ոչինչի մասին չեն մտածում։ Իսկ մարդ այլանդակ է հենց այն պատճառով, որ նրա ուղեղն ամբողջ ժամանակ ծանրաբեռնված է մտքերով, տագնապներով, հույսերով և երազանքներով։ Նա տքնում է անտանելի ծանրության տակ՝ և այդ պատճառով նրա մեջ ոչ մի նրբագեղություն չկա։ Մի խոսքով, եթե հարցնես փիլիսոփա-էքզիստենցիալիստի, նա կասի, որ մեղքը՝ իմացության ծառի պտուղը փորձելն էր։

Բայց, եթե դիմենք հոգեբանին, ում մոտեցումն ավելի խորն է, նա կասի. “Մեղքը՝ ամաչելն էր”։ Եթե ամաչում ես, դու քեզ ատում ես։ Եթե ամաչում ես, ցանկանում ես ուրանալ քո ամեն մի մասնիկ։ Իսկ սկսում ես ամաչել, երբ գիտես։ Երեխաները ոչինչից չեն ամաչում՝ վազում են իրենց մերկ, ու վերջ։ Այդ դուք եք ժամանակի հետ ստիպում նրանց ամաչել մերկությունից. “Չի՛ կարելի մերկ ման գալ, ամո՛թ է”։ Եվ որքան ավելի շատ են նրանք իմանում, այնքան ավելի շատ են իրենց թաքցնում ուրիշներից։

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է. _“Երբ դուք մերկանաք և չամաչեք դրանից…”_ Իսկ ի՞նչ տեղի ունեցավ Ադամի և Եվայի հետ։ Նրանք ծածկեցին իրենց մերկությունը թզենու տերևներով։ Դա աշխարհի առաջին հագուստն էր՝ այդպես սկսվեց աշխարհի պատմությունը։ Գիտե՞ք, թե ինչպես կարելի է վերադառնալ Եդեմի այգի։ Դեն նետել ձեր թզենու տերևները՝ ահա թե ինչ է առաջարկում Հիսուս։ Նա ասում է, որ դա էլ հենց դրախտի ճանապարհն է։ Այնտեղ վերադառնալ կարելի է միայն…  _երբ դուք մերկանաք և չամաչեք դրանից։_  Կարելի է մերկանալ, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ տանջվել ամոթից, բայց դա նշանակում է, որ հոգու խորքում հագուստը մնացել է՝ դու ինչպես առաջ թաքցնում ես ինչ-որ բան, ինչ-որ բան գաղտնի ես պահում։ Մերկությունը՝ դա ուղղակի մերկ մարմինը չէ։ Կարելի է հանվել, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ՝ չմերկանալ։

Մերկությունն ավելի խորը մի բան է՝ դա ամոթի և սահմանափակման բացակայությունն է, դա լիակատար հաշտեցում է քո մարմնի հետ, ինչպիսին էլ այն լինի։ Դու մերկանում ես, երբ գիտակցությունդ քեզ չի դատապարտում, երբ մարմինը չի բաժանվում պատշաճ և ամոթալի մասերի՝ դա բնականությունն է։ Ահա թե ինչ է մերկությունը։ Մահավիրան տկլոր չէ, նա մի ինչ-որ նուդիստ չէ։ Նրա մերկությունը նույնն է, ինչ երեխայի մերկությունը։ Դուք չեք մերկանում նույնիսկ նուդիստական լողափներում։ Դուք այնտեղ ուղղակի տկլոր եք, այնտեղ նույնիսկ հագուստի բացակայությունն էլ՝ նրբանկատ հաշվարկ է, մտքի խորամանկություն։ Դուք ուղղակի ըմբոստանում եք, զայրանում եք, ապստամբում եք հասարակության դեմ՝ և դեն եք նետում հագուստը, քանզի հասարակությունը պահանջում է այն։ Բայց դա հակազդեցություն է արտաքին մի ինչ-որ բանի վրա, և այդ պատճառով դուք երեխաների պես անմեղ չեք դառնում։

Հիսուս ասում է.


_…Եվ վերցնեք ձեր հագուստները, 
դնեք ձեր ոտքերի մոտ, փոքր երեխաների պես 
տրորեք դրանք, 
այդժամ (դուք կտեսնեք) որդուն նրա, ով կենդանի է, 
և դուք չեք վախենա:_

Նախ և առաջ, պետք է հաշտվել ձեր մերկության հետ, կանգնել Աստծո առջև ինչպիսին կաք, առանց ամոթի՝ ինչպես փոքրիկ մանուկը հոր և մոր առջև։ Չամաչել Աստվածայինի առջև՝ ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում լինել իսկական։ Եթե կա ամոթ, կա նաև դիմակ, դու այն ակամա ես հագնում։

Եվ երկրորդ. երբ չկա ամոթ, վախ էլ չկա։ Ամոթն ու վախն անբաժանելիորեն կապված են. երբ ամաչում ես, դու վախեցած ես, իսկ երբ ամոթ չկա, ոչ մի վախ էլ չկա։ Վախն անհետանում է, երբ կորչում է ամոթը։ Եվ երբ չկա ոչ ամոթ, ոչ վախ, քո աչքերը բացվում են՝ և դու տեսնում ես Աստծո Որդուն, _զավակին նրա, ով կենդանի է։_  Միայն այդ ժամանակ քեզ կհայտնվի Հիսուս, միայն այդ ժամանակ դու կտեսնես Բուդդային։

Գալիս են ինձ մոտ ու հարցնում են. “Ինչպե՞ս իմանալ, պայծառացա՞ծ մեկն է քո առջև, թե ոչ։ Ինչպե՞ս ճանաչել իսկական ուսուցչին”։ Այնպիսին, ինչպիսին դուք եք հիմա, պայծառացածին չեք կարող ճանաչել։ Դուք՝ կույրեր եք, ովքեր հարցնում են, թե ինչպես տարբերեն լույսը խավարից։ Արդյոք կույրը կարո՞ղ է այդ անել։ Տարբերելու համար տեսնել է պետք, իսկ կույրը ոչինչ չի տեսնում։ Առայժմ դուք ընդունակ չեք ճանաչել պայծառացածին, տարբերել Քրիստոսին մնացած բոլորից՝ դուք ոչինչ չեք տեսնում։ Եվ իրոք, մի՞թե խաչ կհանեին Հիսուսին, եթե այդքան հեշտ լիներ նրան տեսնելը։

Նրա հետ շատ դաժանորեն վարվեցին, նրանից հիմար սարքեցին, նրան խեղկատակի գլխարկ հագցրին։ Երբ նա իր խաչը Գողգոթա էր տանում, նրա շուրջ զինվոներ էին, անապաստաններ, մարդկանց ամբոխներ։ Են նրանք քարեր ու կեղտ էին նետում Հիսուսի վրա, իսկ իրենք ուրախանում էին. “Մտածեք միայն, “Իսրաելի արքա՜”, “Աստծո որդի՜”… Նա ուղղակի ցնորվել է, նա հյուսնի՛ որդին է”։ Հանուն ծիծաղի նրանք թագադրեցին նույնիսկ նրան փշյա պսակով և ասացին. “Նայե՜ք այս “Իսրաելի թագավորին”։  Ահա՜, թե ինչպիսին է նա, մեր “Աստծո որդին”։

Իսկ ծաղրի գագաթնակետը դարձավ այն, որ նրա խաչի երկու կողմերից խաչեցին ավազակների։ Նրան պատժեցին որպես ոճրագործի, երկու գողերի հետ միասին։ Եվ Հիսուսին ծաղրում էր ոչ միայն ամբոխը, այլ նաև այդ ավազակները։ Նրանցից մեկն ասաց. “Բոլորս շուտով կմեռնենք, այնպես որ, երբ քո “Աստծո արքայությունն” ընկնես, մեր մասին մի մոռացիր։ Վախճանվում ենք միասին, այնպես որ այնտեղ երկնքում, մի խոսք ասա մեր մասին, չէ՞ որ դու կարծես թե Նրա “որդին” ես։ Մի խոսքով, երբ այնտեղ ընկնես, մեզ չմոռանաս։ Մեկ էլ տեսար, մի բան ստացվեց՝ չէ՞ որ դու ամեն ինչ կարող ես”։  Նրանք նույնպես ծաղրում էին նրան։ Հիսուսից ուղղակի խեղկատակ սարքեցին։

Ինչու՞ մենք չենք տեսնում Հիսուսին։ Մեր աչքերը կույր են։ Իսկ կույր են այն պատճառով, որ մենք հագնված ենք՝ և ես նկատի ունեմ ոչ միայն սովորական հագուստը, այլ նաև ուրիշ. ամոթի, վախի, ինքդ քո հանդեպ ատելության, մեղքի զգացողության և սեփական մեղսալիության հագուստները։ Մենք, կաղամբի պես, հարյուր հագուստ ենք հագել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է.


_Երբ դուք մերկանաք և չամաչեք դրանից, 
և վերցնեք ձեր հագուստները, 
դնեք ձեր ոտքերի մոտ փոքր երեխաների պես…_

Երբ երեխային առաջին անգամ փորձում են հագցնել, նա վրդովվում է։ Նա դեմ է, որովհետև հագուստը կաշկանդում է շարժվելու ազատությունը, ստիպում է ստել։ Նրա դիմադրությունը բնական է։ Բայց մենք համոզում ենք նրան, հագցնում ենք ուժով։ Մենք ասում ենք. “Երբ դուրս ես գալիս փողոց, պետք է հագնվել, իսկ տանը նորից կարող ես մերկ մնալ։ Մարդկանց մեջ պետք է պատշաճություն պահպանել, հակառակ դեպքում մենք ուղղակի ման գալու չենք գնա”։ Իսկ նա ման գալ է ցանկանում՝ և հնազանդորեն թույլ է տալիս հագցնել իրեն։

Բայց հենց որ մանուկը վերադառնա տուն, առաջին հերթին դեն կնետի հագուստը, և նույնիսկ կտրորի այն զայրացած։ Հագուստը՝ նրա թշնամին է, այն կեղծիք է։ Հագուստի մեջ նա նման չէ ինքն իրեն։ Իսկ հիմա նա ազատ է նորից։ Եվ, հրճվանքով պոկելով ու դեն նետելով հագուստը, նա ուրախանում է իր մերկությանը։ Եվ, եթե դուք էլ վարվեք փոքրիկ երեխայի պես, _այդժամ դուք կտեսնեք Որդուն Նրա, Ով կենդանի է, և դուք չեք վախենա:_ 

Մերկությունը վախ չի հարուցում, չէ՞ որ իսկական մարդուն վախը յուրահատուկ չէ։ Վախը ծագում է միայն որպես ամոթի հետևանք։ Շատ կրոններ մեղքի զգացում են ներշնչում մարդկանց, և դուք նույնպես ձեզ հավերժ մեղավոր եք զգում։ Սկզբում դուք ամաչում եք դրանից, հետո սկսում եք վախենալ։ Այդպես ծնվում է նեվրոզը, և դուք ինքներդ սկսում եք նմանվել նրանց, ով ժամանակին ձեզ մեղքի և վախի զգացում է ներշնչել։ Իսկ հետո գնում եք այդ նույն մարդկանց մոտ, որպեսզի իմանաք, թե ինչպես ազատվեք մեղքի զգացումի՛ց։ Այստեղ նրանք ոչինչով չեն օգնի, նրանք կարողանում են միայն մեղքի զգացում ներշնչել։ Կասեն. “Աղոթիր Աստծոն և վախեցիր Նրանից”։ Իսկ վախից չեն ազատի։ Վախից կարող է ազատել միայն Հիսուս, բայց դրա համար պետք է հենց հիմքերից սկսել։ Իսկ հիմքն ահա թե որն է. քանի դեռ դու չես հաշտվել ինքդ քեզ հետ, միշտ վախենալու ես։

Հաշտվեք ձեր հետ, և վախը կանհետանա։ Մի դատեք, թե ինչ է կարելի և ինչ չի կարելի, թե ինչպես է պետք և ինչպես՝ հարկ չկա անել, - և այդ ժամանակ չեք վախենա։ Իսկական եղեք, վստահեք իրականությանը, պետք չի նրա հետ կռիվ տալ։ Եթե այնպես է ստացվել, որ երկրի վրա գոյություն ունի սեքս, հաշտվեք նրա հետ; եթե ձեր հոգում կա չարություն, խոստովանեք դա ձեզ։ Մի փորձեք ճնշել մի բան նրա հակադրությամբ։  “Ես չարանում եմ, դա վատ է։ Ես չպետք է վիրավորվեմ, ես պետք է ներեմ։ Ես սեռական տենչանք եմ զգում, բայց դա շատ վատ է, այդ պատճառով ես պետք է ինձ պահել կարողանամ”։ Մի ջանացեք փոխարինել մի բանը մյուսով. դա կեղծություն է, հերթական դիմակ։ Վիրավորանքը միևնույն է կմնա, իսկ ներումն ազնիվ չի լինի։ Հակվածությունը ոչ մի տեղ չի կորչի, դուք միայն կստիպեք նահանջել նրան, ծածկելով ձեր դեմքը _բրահմաչարյայի_* դիմակով։ Բայց դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվի։


- - - - - - - - - - -
* _Բրահմաչարյա_  - հինդուիզմում, հոգևոր զարգացման չորս աստիճաններից մեկը։ Նեղ իմաստով՝ սեռական ինքնազսպում; լայն իմաստով՝ հսկողություն ցանկությունների վրա, ինքնակարգապահություն։

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Այսպիսի պատմություն եմ լսել.
Մի գիտնական աշխատում էր արհեստական ադամանդներ ստեղծելու գաղտնիքի վրա։ Շատ ծանր էր աշխատում, բազմաթիվ հայտնագործություններ արեց, 
իմացավ համարյա ամեն ինչ՝ ընդամենը մի բանալի էր պակասում։ Եթե այդ մի գաղտնիքն էլ բացահայտեր, աշխարհի ամենահարուստ 
մարդը կդառնար։ Նա չարչարվում էր որքան ուժ ուներ, բայց միևնույն է, ոչինչ չէր ստացվում։ Եվ ինչ-որ մեկն ասաց նրան. 
“Իզուր ես այդքան ուժ ու ժամանակ ծախսում։ Ասում են, Տիբեթում մի կին է ապրում, ով գիտի բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները։ Գնա մոտն ու հարցրու ինչ անել։ 
Պատմիր, թե ինչն է քեզ տանջում, և նա կհուշի պատասխանը։ Ի՞նչ ես ժամանակ վատնում”։_

_Եվ գիտնականը ճանապարհ ընկավ Տիբեթ։ Այդ ճամփորդությունը երկար տարիներ տևեց։ Հեշտ չէր այդ կնոջը գտնելը։ 
Գիտնականը շատ փորձություններ տարավ, քանի անգամ վտանգի ենթարկեց իր կյանքը, բայց վերջիվերջո իմացավ, թե որտեղ է ապրում իմաստուն կինը։ 
Առավոտյան նա թակեց նրա դուռը և դուռը բացեցին։ Կինն այնքան սքանչելի էր, որ գիտնականը պապանձվեց։ Ավելին, կինն ընդունեց նրան շատ գրկաբաց, 
իսկ նրա աչքերը խոսքերից ավելի պարզ ասում էին. “Դե՛, համարձակ եղիր”։ Եվ կինն ասաց. “Ես ուրախ եմ, որ դու կարողացար գտնել ինձ։ Ամուսինս էլ հենց տանը չէ… 
Բայց հիշիր գլխավոր կանոնը. դու միայն մեկ հարց ես տալիս, իսկ ես տալիս եմ միայն մեկ պատասխան”։ 
Եվ գիտնականը հարցրեց. 
“Իսկ ամուսինդ ե՞րբ է վերադառնալու…”_

Ահա՛, թե ինչ միակ հարց տվեց նա։ Հավանաբար, ինչ-որ տեղ նրա ենթագիտակցության խորքում սեռական խնդիրներ էին թաքնված՝ և նրանք էլ հենց իսկականն էին։ Աշխատանքն ադամանդների վրա, նրանց գաղտնիքի որոնումները՝ նա անում էր այդ ամենը, միայն թե շեղվի իր խնդիրներից։ Խորը ներսում, իր ենթագիտակցության մեջ, նա, ավելի շուտ, երազում էր. “Կդառնամ ամենահարուստ մարդը՝ և աշխարհի բոլոր գեղեցկուհիներն ի՛մը կլինեն”։ Այդպիսի հույս ուներ նա իր հոգու խորքում, չնայած ինքը, հավանաբար, այդ չէր գիտակցում։

Կարելի է զբաղվել ինչով ասես, բացարձակապես չգիտակցելով, թե ինչ է կատարվում քո ենթագիտակցության մեջ, բայց առաջին իսկ հարմար պահին իսկականն անպատճառ դուրս կպրծնի։ Կարող եք չհուսալ անգամ, թե այն հավերժ կմնա ներսում։ Այստեղ միայն արմատական փոփոխությունները կօգնեն, իսկ փոխվելու համար, սկզբում պետք է հաշտվես նրա հետ, ինչպիսին դու կաս հիմա։ Առանց դատապարտելու, առանց լավի և վատի բաժանելու, առանց որևէ գնահատականի։ Մի՛ դատեք ձեզ։ Վստահե՛ք ձեր բնությանը, գնացե՛ք նրա հետևից, մի՛ փորձեք լողալ հոսանքին հակառակ՝ ահա թե ինչ է իսկական մերկությունը։

Պետք է վստահել կյանքին, ուր էլ այն քեզ տանի։ Ոչ մի ծրագրեր մի՛ կառուցեք. յուրաքանչյուր նշանակետ հորինված է և այդ պատճառով՝ կեղծ։ Կյանքը նշանակետ չունի, և դուք, երբ նպատակ եք դնում ձեր առջև, կյանքին հակառակ եք քայլում։ Կյանքը ոչ թե ձեռնարկչություն է, այլ՝ պոէզիա։ Կյանքը ծնվում է ոչ թե գլխում, այլ սրտում; դա ռոմանտիկա է։ Միայն վստահել է պետք, կասկածները ոչինչ չեն տալիս։ Կյանքը՝ գիտական հաշվարկ չէ, այն իռացիոնալ է։ Կյանքը հավատում է ոչ թե արիստոտելեսներին ու խիստ տրամաբանությանը, այն հավատում է սիրոն, պոէտներին, միստիկներին։ Դա գաղտնիք է, որով պետք է ապրել, այլ ոչ թե լուծում պահանջող գլուխկոտրուկ։ Դա մաթեմաթիկական խնդիր չէ։ Նրա գաղտնիքները բաց են, դուք ինքներդ եք անջրպետել ձեզ նրանցից։ Նրա ճշմարտությունները տեսանելի են ամենուր՝ յուրաքանչյուր ծառի մեջ, ամեն տերևի և արևի ամեն փայլքի մեջ։ Բայց դուք ինքներդ մեկուսացել եք այդ ամենից։

Ինչու՞ եք դուք կողպվել ձեր փոքրիկ աշխարհում։ Նույնիսկ ձեր ներքին կյանքի հետ դուք հաշտ չեք ապրում, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հաշտվել արտաքին կյանքի հետ։ Գտե՛ք ընդհանուր լեզու։ Սկսեք ձեր միջուկից, հաշտվեք ձեր հետ, այդ ժամանակ համաձայնության կգաք նաև ձեր շրջապատում ամեն ինչի հետ։ Փոխակերպումը հենց դրանից է սկսվում. ընդունելով ամենն, ինչպես կա, դուք այլևս հինը մնալ չեք կարող։

Փոխակերպումը պատահում է ինքն իրեն, իր նախաձեռնությամբ, բայց նրա համար, որպեսզի դա սկսվի, ազատություն է հարկավոր։ Հենց այդ մասին էլ ասում է Հիսուս. մերկացեք, որ ազատ դառնաք։ Դեն նետեք ամենն, ինչի մեջ ձեզ փաթաթել է հասարակությունը՝ դա էլ հենց ես անվանում եմ “հագուստ”։ Հասարակությունը չէ, որ ձեզ կյանք է պարգևել, այն ձեզ ուղղակի “հագուստով” է պարուրել։ Հասարակությունը ձեզ անհատականություն չի պարգևում, այն ձեզ միայն էգո է տալիս։ Դեն նետեք հագուսը՝ և էգոն կվերանա։ Պատկերացրեք, որ փողոցիվ մերկ եք քայլում…

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Իբրահիմ անունով մի մարդ եկավ իր ուսուցչի մոտ… 
Իբրահիմը թագավոր էր, բայց հոգևոր որոնումների մեջ էր ընկել։ Եվ ահա նա եկավ իր ուսուցչի մոտ, իսկ վերջինս ասաց. “Դու ամեն ինչի պատրա՞ստ ես”։ 

“Դրա համար էլ եկել եմ, - պատասխանեց Իբրահիմը։  - Ասա, ինչ անեմ, և ես կանեմ”։

Ուսուցիչը նայեց նրան և ասաց. “Մերկացիր”։

Մնացած աշակերտներն իրենց վատ զգացին. Իբրահիմը թագավոր էր, իսկ թագավորին բոլորի առջև մերկացնելը՝ դա արդեն չափից դուրս էր, 
և ինչի՞ համար այդ անել։ Մնացածից ուսուցիչը նման ոչինչ երբեք չէր պահանջել, ուրեմն ինչու՞ արքային նման բան ասել։ Մի աշակերտ նույնիսկ շշնջաց ուսուցչի ականջին. 
“Դա արդեն չափազանց է, պետք չէ այդքան դաժանորեն։ Վերջիվերջո, այդպիսի բան դու մեզանից չես պահանջել”։

Բայց ուսուցիչը շարունակեց. “Իսկ հիմա կոշիկներդ հագիր ձեռքերիդ, դուրս եկ փողոց և սկսիր կրունկներով հարվածել գլխիդ։ 
Դու պետք է մերկ անցնես ամբողջ քաղաքով”։

Դա ինչ-որ փոքր գյուղ չէր, այլ մեծ մայրաքաղաք, բայց Իբրահիմը լսեց ուսուցչին։ Մերկացած, նա անցավ բոլոր գլխավոր փողոցներով, 
չմոռանալով սեփական կոշիկներով հարվածել գլխին։ Եվ, ասում են, վերադարձավ ուսուցչի մոտ պայծառացած…_


Ի՞նչ տեղի ունեցավ։ Իբրահիմը մարդ էր հսկայական հոգևոր ունակություններով, ահա թե ինչու ուսուցիչը նրանից շատ բան պահանջեց։ Ուսուցիչը պահանջում է այն միայն, ինչին աշակերտը պատրաստ է։ Որքան շատ են քո ունակությունները, այնքան ավելի բարձր կլինեն պահանջները, իսկ հիմարից շատ բան չես պահանջի։ Իբրահիմը շատ ընդունակ էր՝ ավելի ուշ նա ինքը մեծ ուսուցիչ դարձավ։ Ի՞նչ տեղի ունեցավ ուրեմն։ Նույնը, ինչի մասին ասում էր Հիսուս իր աշակերտներին. դեն նետած հագուստի հետ մեկտեղ վերացավ նաև էգոն՝ այն ամենը, ինչ պարտադրել էր հասարակությունը։

Էգոն հաճախ է անհետանում ինքնիրեն, չէ՞ որ այն ծանր բեռ է, բայց դուք անմիջապես բարձում եք այն ձեր ուսերին և շարունակում եք քարշ տալ։ Դուք շատ անգամ եք բաժանվել նրանից, բայց այդպես էլ վերջնականապես ազատվել չկարողացաք։ Էգոն շատ հաճախ է կորել ինքնիրեն, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ ձեզ համակել է ամոթի, կորստի, պարտության, անհաջողության զգացումը, և այդ պատճառով դուք նորից հույսով լի կառչել եք ձեր ծանր բեռից…


_Ահա մի պատմություն ևս։ Մի անգամ առյուծը հարցրեց վագրին. “Ո՞վ է մեր անտառի տերը”։

“Իհարկե դու՛, - պատասխանեց վագրը։ - Դու՝ գազանների արքան ես”։

Այդժամ առյուծը գնաց արջի մոտ, խտտեց նրան իր ճանկերում և հարցրեց. “Ո՞վ է մեր անտառի տերը։ Պատասխանի՛ր”։

“Իհարկե դու՛, - թոթովեց արջը։ - Այդ էլ հա՞րց է։ Դու՛ ես բոլոր գազանների տիրակալը”։

Հետո առյուծը գնաց փղի մոտ և նույն հարցը տվեց նրան. “Ո՞վ է գլխավորը մեր անտառում”։

Իսկ փիղն ուղղակի կնճիթով գրկեց առյուծին ու մի քսան մետր այն կողմ շպրտեց։ Առյուծը ծեծկվեց քարերին։ Նա արյունաքամ էր լինում, ամբողջովին քերծվածքներով էր պատվել, 
ճոճվում էր թուլությունից և, դժվարությամբ բարձրանալով, քամեց. “Չգիտես, այդպես էլ ասա։ Էլ կռվելս ո՞րն է”։_


Դուք էլ ձեզ ճիշտ նույն կերպ եք պահում։ Կանգնում եք ոտքի, թափ եք տալիս ձեզ և ասում եք. “Այդպես էլ ասեիր, որ չգիտես պատասխանը, բայց ինչու՞ ես քեզ այդ կերպ պահում։ Ինչի՞ն են այդ կոպտությունները։ Ասեիր ուղղակի պարզ ու հստակ. չգիտեմ, և վերջ…”

Բայց, եթե դուք հասկանայիք, որ անհաջողությունների դեպքում քարուքանդ է լինում ամենն, ինչ ձեր վզին է փաթաթել հասարակությունը, յուրաքանչյուր ձախողում կարող էր դառնալ սկիզբը մեծագույն հաջողության, որին կարելի է հասնել կյանքում։ Հոգևորը գալիս է միայն անհաջողությունների շնորհիվ՝ եթե, իհարկե, մարդ դրանց ճիշտ է վերաբերվում։ Երբ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, շատ դժվար է հոգևոր դառնալը։ Եթե հագուստից այդքան օգուտ կա, ինչու՞ այն հանել։ Եթե հասել ես հաջողության, նշանակում է, հագուստը՝ լավ է։ Եվ միայն անհաջողությունների դեպքում հանկարծ սկսում ես հասկանալ մերկության կարևորությունը։ Մերկությունն առանց այն էլ ոչինչ չի թաքցնում, ուղղակի դուք խաբում եք ձեզ։ 

Օգտվե՛ք անհաջողություններից։ Եվ, երբ կծեծկվեք քարերին, երբ արյուն կթափվի և կնվվան ձեր վերքերը, այն առյուծից ավելի խելոք եղեք։ Հասկացեք, որ այս աշխարհում հաջողություններ չեն լինում։ Այստեղ չի էլ կարող իսկական հաջողություն լինել, քանզի այս աշխարհը կեղծ է չափազանց։ Ի՞նչ հաջողությունների մասին կարելի է խոսել, եթե կեղծ դիմակի տակ ես թաքնվել։ Նույնիսկ Նապոլեոնը, Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացին, Չինգիզխանը՝ կատարյալ անհաջողակներ են։ 

Իսկ Հիսուս հասավ իսկական հաջողության, չէ՞ որ նա ինքնուրույն դարձավ՝ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կա։ Ջանացեք հասկանալ՝ և ոչ միայն մտքով, այլ գործով էլ. պետք է աստիճանաբար, մեկը մյուսի հետևից, դեն նետել ամբողջ հագուստը, մերկ դառնալ։ Միայն դա է իսկապես մաքրում։ Միայն այդպես կարելի է դուրս թքել Ադամի ու Եվայի կերած խնձորը։ Միայն այդ ժամանակ կբացվեն դրախտի դռները։

Քրիստոնեաներն ասում են, որ Ադամի ու Եվայի պատճառով մարդկանց վռնդեցին դրախտից, իսկ Հիսուս մարդկության համար նորից բացեց դրախտի դռները։ Բայց մտնել այնտեղ կարող են ոչ միայն քրիստոնեաները։ Մտնում է նա, ով դեմքով ճանաչում է Քրիստոսին, իսկ ճանաչել կարելի է, դառնալով Քրիստոս միայն, - ոչ ավել և ոչ պակաս։

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԱՄԵՆԱՏԱՐՕՐԻՆԱԿ   ԲԱՌԵՐԸ

Զրույց   հինգերորդ*





_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եթե դուք ծոմ եք պահում, 
դուք ձեր մեջ մեղք եք հարուցում, 
և, եթե դուք աղոթում եք, 
դուք դատապարտված կլինեք, 
և, եթե դուք ողորմություն եք տալիս, 
դուք ձեր հոգուն վնաս եք պատճառում: 

Եվ եթե դուք գալիս եք մի երկիր և գնում եք բնակավայրեր, 
եթե ձեզ հյուրընկալում են, կերեք այն, ինչ ձեր առջև կդնեն: 
Նրանց, ովքեր հիվանդ են նրանց մեջ, բժշկեք: 

Քանզի այն, ինչ կմտնի ձեր բերանը, 
չի պղծի ձեզ, 
բայց այն, ինչ դուրս է գալիս ձեր բերանից, 
կարող է ձեզ պղծել:_


Շատ տարօրինակ բառեր են, և շատ խոր: Նրանք տարօրինակ են հնչում, որովհետև մարդիկ իսկական չեն, նրանք ստի մեջ են ապրում: Եվ ինչ էլ որ անեն նրանք, ամեն ինչ կեղծ է:

Դուք աղոթում եք, բայց աղոթում եք սխալ: Ծոմ եք պահում, բայց սխալ եք ծոմ պահում՝ քանզի ինքներդ եք սխալ: Եվ հարցն այն չէ, թե ինչ է պետք անել, այլ այն, թե ինչպես քեզ ուղղես, ճշմարիտ դառնաս: Երբ ինքդ ճշմարիտ ես, ամենն, ինչ անում ես, նույնպես ճիշտ է: Բայց եթե սխալ ես, այլանդակված, անազնիվ, սխալ կլինեն նաև քո արարքները: 

Վերջին հաշվով կարևոր է, թե ով ես դու, այլ ոչ թե ինչ ես անում: Եթե գողն սկսի աղոթել, նրա աղոթքը սխալ կլինի: Մի՞թե կարող է ճիշտ աղոթել խաբեբայի հոգին՝ հոգին նրա, ով գողանում է, ստում է, ուրիշներին դժբախտություն է բերում: Ինչպե՞ս գողի սրտում կարող է իսկական աղոթք ծնվել: Դա անհնար է: Այո, աղոթքը կարող է փոխել մարդուն, բայց ո՞վ է աղոթում: Աղոթում ես դու: Եվ, եթե դու թերարժեք ես, ուրեմն աղոթքդ էլ թերարժեք կլինի:


_Մի անգամ Խոջա Նասրեդինը գնաց աշխատանքի վարձվելու: Դիմումի մեջ նա նշեց իր բազում տաղանդներ: Նա գրեց. 
“Համալսարանում ես առաջին ուսանողն էի: Ինձ առաջարկեցին ղեկավարել Ազգային բանկը, բայց ես հրաժարվեցի՝ փողն ինձ չի հետաքրքրում: Ես ազնիվ եմ և ոչ ժլատ, աշխատավարձն ինձ չի անհանգստացնում, որքան էլ ինձ վճարեն, ես համաձայն եմ: Եվ ես պաշտում եմ աշխատանքը, այնպես որ պատրաստ եմ աշխատել 
թեկուզ շաբաթական վաթսուն ժամ”:

Կարդալով այդ դիմումը, դիրեկտորը հրճվեց։ Նա ասաց. “Աստվա՜ծ իմ: Մի՞թե դուք ոչ մի թերություն չունեք”:

Եվ Նասրեդինը պատասխանեց. “Միայն մեկը. սիրում եմ ստել”:_


Բայց նույնիսկ մեկ այդպիսի թերություն վերադրով գերազանցում է մնացածը: Մյուսները կարելի է չքննարկել, դա էլ բավական է: Ընդհանրապես դուք այնքան էլ շատ թերություններ չունեք, իրականում ունեք մեկը՝ և այն բնածին է, բոլորն են դրանով տառապում: Մի մոռացեք այդ արատի մասին, չէ որ այն ստվերի պես գալիս է ձեր հետքերով: Ինչ էլ դուք անեք, այն արտահայտվում է ամեն ինչի մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բայց կարևորը հոգևորի մեջ`ոչ թե ինչ ես անում, այլ ով պետք է լինես: _Լինել_` դա այն է, ինչ թաքնված է ներսում; _անել_` այն է, ինչ տեսանելի է, դրսից: _Անել_ նշանակում է շփման մեջ մտնել ուրիշների հետ, իսկ _լինել_` այն է, ինչպիսին դու կաս, ինչպիսին ներսում ես, ինքդ քեզ համար:

_Անել_ կարելի է ինչ պատահի, բայց առանց _լինելու_ չես կարող: _Անելը_` երկրորդական բան է, ոչ պարտադիր: Կարելի է ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չանել, բայց _չլինել_ չի կարելի: _Լինելը_` գլխավորն է: Հիսուս, Կրիշնան, Բուդդան` նրանք բոլորն ասում էին այն մասին, թե ինչպես _լինել_:  Տաճարները եկեղեցիները, մեջիթները, հոգևորական ինստիտուտները, աղանդները, տարբեր գուրուները, ուսուցիչներն ու տերտերները` սրանք բոլորն ասում են միայն այն մասին, թե ինչ _անել_: Եթե հարցնես Հիսուսին, նա կսկսի խոսել այն մասին, թե ինչպիսին ես դու և ինչպես քեզ փոխես: Իսկ գնա Հռոմի Պապի մոտ, նա կսկսի խոսել այն մասին,թե ինչ է պետք _անել_, - բարոյականության մասին: Բարոյականությունը` այն է, թե ինչ պետք է _անել_, իսկ հոգևորը կապված է նրա հետ, թե ինչպիսին _լինել_:

Այդ տարբերությունը պետք է հստակորեն յուրացնել, քանզի նրանից է կախված մնացած ամեն ինչ: Երբ էլ որ հայտնվում է այնպիսի մարդ, ինչպես Հիսուսը, նրան թյուր են հասկանում` և բոլոր սխալները նրանից են, որ տեսադաշտից բաց ենք թողնում գլխավոր տարբերությունը. նա մեզ ասում է այն մասին, ինչպիսին _լինել_, իսկ մենք կարծում ենք, որ խոսքն այն մասին է, թե ինչ պետք է _անել_: 

Բավական է հասկանալ դա, և Հիսուսի խոսքերը կատարելապես հասկանալի կդառնան ու շատ օգուտ կբերեն: Նրանք լույս կդառնան ճանապարհին: Իսկ քանի դեռ սխալ ես հասկանում, նրանք թվում են տարօրինակ, հակասական, նույնիսկ հակահոգևորական: Հավանաբար, երբ Հիսուս խոսում էր, տերտերներին թվում էր, որ նա կրոնի դեմ է խոսում` այդ պատճառով էլ նրան խաչեցին: Տերտերները որոշեցին, որ այդ մարդը կրոնի դեմ է հանդես գալիս:

Հենց այդ տպավորությունն էլ սկզբում ծագում է: Ահա լսեք.


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եթե դուք ծոմ եք պահում, 
դուք ձեր մեջ մեղք եք հարուցում..._

Չէ՞ որ մենք գիտենք, որ կրոնները կոչում են ծոմ պահել: Մեզ ամբողջ ժամանակ պնդում են, որ ծոմը` խորը ներքին մաքրում է: Ծոմը`համարյա գլխավոր բանն է ջայնիզմում: Եվ, եթե ջայները լսեին այդ խոսքերը, նրանք հաստատ կասեին. “Այդ մարդը վտանգավո՛ր է: Հրեաները ճիշտ արեցին, որ խաչեցին նրան”:

Այդ խոսքերը հրեաներին էլ էին շփոթեցնում: Թվում էր, թե դրանք խռովության կոչ են անում, հերքում են բարոյականությունը: “_Եթե դուք ծոմ եք պահում, դուք ձեր մեջ մեղք եք հարուցում_...”  Ստացվում է, ծոմը` մե՛ղք է: “_Եվ, եթե դուք աղոթում եք, դուք դատապարտված կլինեք_”: Լսե՞լ եք այսպիսի բան: Դատապարտվել աղոթելու համա՛ր: Ի՞նչ կրոն է սա: Մենք համարում ենք, որ կրոնը` այդ երբ գնում ես եկեղեցի և աղոթում ես Աստծոն, իսկ Հիսուս ասում է.


_...եթե դուք աղոթում եք, 
դուք դատապարտված կլինեք, 
և, եթե դուք ողորմություն եք տալիս, 
դուք ձեր հոգուն վնաս եք պատճառում:_

Շատ տարօրինակ է հնչում, բայց այս խոսքերը լիքն են խորին իմաստով: Հիսուս ասում է, որ դուք ոչինչ ճիշտ անել չգիտեք: Բանն այն չէ, ծոմ պահում ես թե ոչ, տալիս ես ողորմություն կամ չես տալիս: Կարևորն այն չէ, աղոթում ես թե ոչ, կարևոր է ուրիշ բան. այժմ դուք այնպիսին եք, որ ձեր յուրաքանչյուր արարք բացարձակապես սխալ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մի՞թե դուք գիտեք աղոթել: Ժամ գնալը հեշտ է, միայն թե դուք աղոթել չգիտեք: Ճիշտ աղոթքի համար հատուկ հատկություններ են անհրաժեշտ, իսկ դուք դրանք չունեք, այնպես որ իսկությամբ չեք աղոթում, ուղղակի խաբում եք ինքներդ ձեզ: Մտեք ցանկացած եկեղեցի և նայեք, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ աղոթում` նրանք ուղղակի խաբում են իրենց, նրանք կաթիլ անգամ չունեն այն հատկությունից, որն անհրաժեշտ է իսկական աղոթքի համար: Մի՞թե դուք գիտեք աղոթել... Եթե ունենայիք այդ հատկությունը, եկեղեցի գնալու կարիք չէ՛ր լինի: Աղոթքն այնտեղ է, որտեղ դու: Դու քայլում ես, դու ապրում ես` դա՛ էլ հենց աղոթքն է: Սիրում ես, քնած ես` կարևոր չէ, դա՛ է հենց իսկական աղոթքը: Դու նայում ես շուրջդ, դու շնչում ես` ահա՛ այն, աղոթքը... Եթե անհրաժեշտ հատկությունը կա, այն կա և արտահայտվում է ինքն իրեն, ինչպես շնչառությունը: Եթե այն կա, քո աղոթքը չի կտրվում ոչ մի պահ և պետք չէ դրա համար եկեղեցի գնալ: Տաճարներն անհրաժեշտ են նրանց, ով սովոր է իրեն խաբել, ով աղոթելու հատուկ հատկություն չունի, բայց հավատում է, իբր իրոք աղոթում է: 


_Մահանում էր մի մեծ մեղավոր: Ամբողջ կյանքում նա եկեղեցի չէր մտել, ոչ մի անգամ չէր աղոթել և ոչ մի քարոզ չէր լսել: Բայց, զգալով մոտակա 
վախճանը, նա հանկարծ վախեցավ և ուղարկեց քահանայի հետևից: Նա այնքան էր վախեցել, որ ուղղակի աղաչում էր մի տերտեր կանչել: 
Գալով, քահանան մի ամբողջ ամբոխ տեսավ: Մահացողը ճանաչված և հարուստ մարդ էր, խոշոր քաղաքական գործիչ, նա ուներ 
թե փող և թե իշխանություն: Եվ շատերն էին վազել նրա մոտ, հազիվ լսելով մոտակա վերջի մասին:

Մեղավորը խնդրեց, որ վանականն իրեն մոտենա: նա ցանկանում էր մենակ խոսել նրա հետ: Տերտերը նստեց կողքին, և մեղավորը շշնջաց նրա ականջին. 
“Ես գիտեմ, որ մեղավոր եմ: Երբեք եկեղեցի չեմ գնացել, չեմ աղոթել և ընդհանրապես կրոնի մասին երբեք չեմ էլ մտածել: Ես լավ եմ հասկանում, որ մարդիկ ինձ այդ չեն ների: 
Օգնի՛ր ինձ: Սփոփի՛ր: Ասա՛, որ Աստված կների: Մարդիկ չեն ների, գիտեմ, և այստեղ ոչինչ չես փոխի: Մնում է հուսալ, որ ինձ կների Աստված”:

Եվ քահանան ասաց. “Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, Նա կների քեզ, չէ՞ որ Նա այնքան լավ չի ճանաչում քեզ, որքան մարդիկ: 
Նա շատ ավելի քիչ է քեզ ճանաչում...”_ 


Հնարավոր չէ խաբել նույնիսկ շրջապատիդ մարդկանց: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հուսալ խաբել Աստծոն: Եթե չես կարող խաբել սովորական մարդկանց, ուրեմն ի՞նչ հույսով ես փորձում խորամանկությամբ գերազանցել Աստվածայինը: Դա ուղղակի սփոփանք է, հաճելի միտք. “Այո, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կների”: Բայց դա մեծ սխալ է, պետք չէ հույսին ապավինել...

Աղոթքը` մարդու _էությանը_ հատուկ հատկություն է, այլ ոչ թե անձին: Անձը` այն է, ինչ դու անում ես, դա հարաբերություններ է ուրիշների հետ: Իսկ էությունը` այն է, ինչ դու ունես անկախ ոչինչից, արարքներիդ հետ այն կապ չունի, դա Աստծո նվեր է: Աղոթքը ելնում է էությունից, դա հատուկ հատկություն է` և դա մի ինչ-որ բան չէ, ինչն անում են:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ ի՞նչ է պասը: Ինչպե՞ս եք դուք պաս պահում: Եվ ինչու՞ ընդհանրապես պաս պահել: Հիսուսի խոսքերը շատ խորն են, նրանք ավելի խորն են _Մահավիրայի*_  պասի հետ կապված յուրաքանչյուր ցուցմունքից: Հիսուս խորին հոգեբանական ճշմարտություն է արտահայտում, իսկ ամփոփված է այն նրանում, որը միտքը ծայրահեղությունների է հակված` և նա, ով համակված է ուտելիքով, առանց մեծ դժվարության կարող է սոված մնալ: Դա տարօրինակ է թվում, պարադոքսային. ինչու՞ շատակերներին ավելի հեշտ է սոված մնալ: Չէ՞ որ նրանք անհագ են, ուրեմն ինչու՞ է այդպես ստացվում: Բայց հատկապես այդպիսի մարդկանց ավելի հեշտ է պաս պահելը: Նրան, ում սնունդը չափավոր է, շատ դժվար է պաս պահել` և ինչու՞: Այս հարցը պարզելու համար պետք է համառոտ քննարկել սովելու ֆիզիոլոգիան և հոգեբանությունը:

Սկսենք ֆիզիոլոգիայից, դա արտաքին կողմն է: Երբ չափից շատ ես ուտում, ճարպի մեծ պաշար է կուտակվում: Այդ պատճառով էլ ավելի հեշտ է սովել, չէ՞ որ ճարպը` ուղղակի ուտելիքի պաշար է, պահեստ է: Բոլորին հայտնի է, որ կանայք շատ ավելի հեշտ են դիմանում քաղցին: Եթե նայես նրանց, ովքեր կանոնավոր կերպով ծոմ են պահում` օրինակ, ջայներին, - անմիջապես կնկատես, որ ամեն մեկ տղամարդուն չորս-հինգ կին է գալիս: Դա նորմալ հարաբերակցություն է: Կինը պաս է պահում, իսկ ամուսինը` ոչ: Ինչու՞: Կնոջ օրգանիզմում ավելի շատ ճարպ է կուտակվում, այդ պատճառով էլ նրան ավելի հեշտ է սոված մնալ, չէ՞ որ պասի ժամանակ մարդ սնվում է սեփական պաշարներով: Ու՞ր է կորում այն կես կիլոգրամ քաշը, որը մարդիկ կորցնում են սովելու մեկ օրվա ընթացքում: Ու՞ր է կորում: Մարդ ուտում է իրեն, դա նույնն է, ինչ մի կտոր միս ուտես:

Կանանց իրոք որ հեշտ է սովելը` նրանց մարմինը կառուցված է այնպես, որ ավելի շատ ճարպ է կուտակում, այդ պատճառով էլ նրանց մարմինն ավելի շատ կորություններ ունի: Նրանց հեշտ է պաս պահել: Հաստլիկներին էլ շատ ավելի  հեշտ  է  սովել.  նրանք  անընդհատ  ինչ-որ  դիետաների վրա են նստած, փորձում են մեկ այս, մեկ այն: Սովորական առողջ մարդը երեք ամսում բավական ճարպ է կուտակում, որպեսզի կյանքի համար առանց վտանգի կարողանա պաս պահել: Բայց նիհարակազմ, վտիտ մարդիկ` իսկ բարեկազմությունը նշանակում է, որ նրանք չափավոր են սնվում, ուտում են ճիշտ այնքան, որքան անհրաժեշտ է ամենօրյա գործունեության համար, և այդ պատճառով ճարպ չեն կուտակում, - այդպիսի մարդկանց շատ դժվար է սովել: Հենց այդ պատճառով սովելու պաշատամունքն այդքան տարածված է հարուստների միջավայրում` աղքատներն ուղղակի իրենց այդ թույլ տալ չեն կարող:

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք. կրոնական տոներն աղքատները նշում են խնջույքով, իսկ հարուստները` պասով: Ջայները` ամենահարուստն են Հնդկաստանում, և տոներին նրանք պաս են պահում: Իսկ մահմեդականներն ու հինդուիստները` չքավոր են, և, երբ կրոնական տոն է նրանց մոտ, աշխարհով մին խնջույք են սարքում: Մի՞թե պասը տոն կլինի, եթե առանց այն էլ կլոր տարին սոված ես: Նրանք ամբողջ տարի անընդհատ քաղցած են, իսկ տոնը պետք է հատուկ օր լինի: Սա է տարբերությունը. աղքատը տոնին նոր վերնաշապիկ է հագնում, ուտում է տրաքվելու չափ և շնորհակալություն է հայտնում Աստծոն: Դա` աղքատի կրոնասիրությունն է:

- - - - - - - - - -
* _Մահավիրա_ – ջայնիզմի  հիմնադիրը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հարցի այլ կողմն էլ կա, հոգեբանական, - ուտելիքի մոլագարություն: Երբեմն ուտելիքը կախարդանք է դառնում. մարդ ուտում և ուտում է, և որքան շատ է ուտում, այնքան ավելի շատ է մտածում ուտելու մասին: Բայց մի գեղեցիկ օր նա հանկարծ զգում է, որ մինչև կոկորդը կուշտ է և արդեն սիրտը խառնում է ուտելիքի մասին մտածելիս անգամ: Երբ չափազանց հաճախ ես ինչ-որ բանի մասին մտածում, վաղ թե ուշ դա զզվեցնում է քեզ: Անչափավորությունը ձանձրացնում է, և այդ ժամանակ հրապուրիչ է դառնում դրա լրիվ հակադիրը: Դու ամբողջ ժամանակ չափազանց շատ ես կերել, իսկ հիմա ցանկություն ունես սոված մնալ: Եվ սովելուց հետո նորից կզգաս ուտելիքի համը, ախորժակդ հետ կվերադառնա` միայն այդպես կարելի է պահպանել մոլագարությունը:

Դա մտքի հիմնական օրենքներից մեկն է. նա զարմանալի հեշտությամբ դեսուդեն է նետվում ծայրահեղությունների միջև, նրան շատ ավելի դժվար է պահել ոսկե միջինը: Չափավորություն` ահա թե ինչն է ամենավատը տրվում գիտակցությանը, - նա ծայրահեղություններ է սիրում: Շատակերին շատ հեշտ է ճգնավոր դառնալ, չէ՞ որ դա ուղղակի այլ ծայրահեղություն է: Շատ ավելի դժվար է մնալ ինչ-որ տեղ մեջտեղում: Ճիշտ սնունդը, առողջ ուտելիքը` հետաքրքիր չէ: Ոչ մի դեպքու՛մ: Կամ շատակերություն, կամ խիստ ծոմ` գիտակցությունը ծայրահեղությունների է ձգտում: Այն նման է ժամացույցի ճոճանակի. աջ, ձախ, նորից աջ: Իսկ եթե ճոճանակը կանգ առնի մեջտեղում, ժաամացույցն ուղղակի կանգ կառնի, սլաքները չեն կարողանա շարժվել: Բայց այդպես էլ ստացվում է. եթե նետվում ես մի ծայրահեղության, վաղ թե ուշ մյուսը քեզ ավելի գրավիչ է թվում` և դու նետվում ես դեպի այն:

Հիսուս շատ լավ գիտի այդ և այդ պատճառով ասում է. “_Եթե դուք ծոմ եք պահում, դուք ձեր մեջ մեղք եք հարուցում._..”

Ի՞նչ է մեղքը: Հիսուսի հասկացմամբ, դա ծայրահեղություն է: Դեսուդեն ընկնել ծայրահեղությունների միջև` ահա իսկական մեղքը: Մնալ ոսկե միջինին` նշանակում է մեղք չգործել: Ինչու՞: Ինչու՞ ծայրահեղությունները` մեղք են: Որովհետև, ընդունելով մի կողմը, դու հերքում ես մյուսը` իսկ ճշմարտությունը միասնության մեջ է: Երբ չափից դուրս ես ուտում, միայն մի կողմն ես ընդունում: Երբ որոշում ես ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չուտել, անցնում ես հաջորդ ծայրահեղությանը և նորից միայն մեկն ես ընդունում: Իսկ ոսկե միջինն է` երբ ոչինչի նախապատվություն չես անում. մարմնին բավարար ուտելիք ես տալիս, բայց քո մեջ մոլագարություն չկա, դու այս կամ այն կողմին չես հակում: Դու նորմալ ես: Մարմինը ստանում է ամենաանհրաժեշտը, բայց նրա պահանջները ծանր բեռ չեն դառնում:

Այդպիսի հավասարակշռությունն էլ հենց նշանակում է անմեղություն: Մեղավոր է նա, ում մոտ հավասարակշռությունը խախտված է: Ահա թե ինչի մասին է ասում Հիսուս. նա, ով չափից դուրս ուշադրություն է հատկացնում աշխարհին, մեղավոր է` բայց մեղավոր է նաև նա, ով ուրիշ ծայրահեղության մեջ է ընկնում և ամբողջությամբ հրաժարվում է աշխարհից, նրան հակառակ է լարվում: Նա նույնպես մեղավոր է: Վեհանալ երկրայինի վրա կարող է միայն նա, ով համերաշխ է այս աշխարհի հետ, ով սրա և նրա միջև ընտրություն չի կատարում:

Հաշտվել նշանակում է վեհանալ, իսկ ընտրությունը նշանակում է, որ դու ինչպես առաջ այստեղ ես, քո էգոն այստեղ է` դու շարունակում ես պայքարել:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.02.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երբ էլ թեքվես դեպի ծայրահեղություններից մեկը, պայքար է սկսվում, որովհետև ծայրահեղությունը միշտ պահում է լարվածության մեջ: Միայն մեջտեղում լարվածություն չկա: Ծայրահեղությունը միշտ լարված է, անհանգիստ, գրգռված: Միայն մեջտեղում, հավասարակշռության մեջ չկան ոչ տագնապներ, ոչ հուզումներ` դու տանն ես, լիցքաթափված, անհանգստանալու ոչինչ չունես: Լարվածությունը` ծայրահեղության նշան է: Դուք հենց այն պատճառով չեք կարողանում լիցքաթափվել, որ չափից դուրս ծայրահեղություններ ունեք: 

Դու սիրում ես կանանց` և այդ ժամանակ բոլոր մտքերդ սեքսի մասին են միայն: Բայց բոլոր մտքերդ սեքսի մասին կլինեն նաև այն դեպքում, եթե դու կնատյաց լինես: Երբ ապրում ես միայն հանուն սեքսի, միակ բանն, ինչի մասին  մտածում ես, կլինի սեքսը: Բայց նաև երբ հակա ես սեքսին, երբ սեքսը քո չարագույն թշնամին ես համարում, այդ դեպքում ևս միայն նրա մասին ես մտածելու: Չէ՞ որ մենք հիշում ենք ոչ միայն մեր ընկերներին, այլ նաև թշնամիներին: Ընդ որում, ընկերների մասին երբեմն մոռանում ենք, իսկ թշնամիների մասին չենք մոռանում երբեք, նրանք միշտ այստեղ են, մեր գլխում: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է մոռանալ թշնամուն: Եվ այդ պատճառով նրանք, ովքեր ապրում են սեքսի աշխարհում, մտածում են սեքսի մասին միայն: Իսկ հիմա գնացեք ցանկացած մենաստան և նայեք իրենց դեպի հակառակ ծայրահեղությունը նետած մարդկանց. նրանք նույնպես ամբողջ ժամանակ մտածում են սեքսի մասին, նրանց գիտակցությունը տոգորված է սեքսով:

Եթե չափազանց շատ ես ուտում, եթե ուտելիքն այնպիսի կախարդանք է դարձել, որ միայն հանուն նրա ես ապրում, բոլոր մտքերդ ուտելիքի մասին են լինելու: Եվ երբ սովում ես, նույնպես անընդհատ ուտելիքի մասին ես մտածում: Բայց, երբ գլուխդ լիքն է միայն մեկ բանի մասին մտքերով, դա ծանր լուծ է դառնում: Չարիքը ոչ թե կանայք կամ տղամարդիկ են` չարիքն այն է, որ գլխումդ մտքեր են միայն սեքսի մասին: Չարիքն ուտելիքը չէ. կերար և մոռացար: Բայց եթե անընդհատ մտածում ես ուտելու մասին միայն... այ դա իսկական չարիք է:

Ընդ որում, երբ գլխումդ միանգամից շատ բան է պտտվում, մտքի էներգիան ցրիվ է գալիս: Մտքերդ սկսում ես ձանձրանալ, նրանք բթանում են, նրանք այնքան են ծանրաբեռնված, որ կյանքը բացարձակ անիմաստ է թվում: Երբ մտքերի համար հեշտ է, երբ միտքը թեթև է և թարմ` այդ ժամանակ է արտահայտվում իսկական գիտակցվածությունը, և դու տեսնում ես աշխարհը լրիվ նոր տեսքով, առույգ, անխոնջ գիտակցությամբ: Եվ երբ շուրջդ ամեն ինչ հրաշալի է` դա Աստծո գեղեցկությունն է: Այդ ժամանակ գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչ թափանցված է կյանքով`և դա Աստծո կյանքն է: Այդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ երանություն է բերում, ամեն պահ լիքն է երջանկությամբ,աշխարհի ամեն մասնիկ բարեմաղթված է`դա Աստծո երանությունն ու երջանկությունն է:

Աստված` ինչ-որ մեկը չէ այնտեղ, վերևում, ով անհամբեր քեզ է սպասում: Աստված հենց այս աշխարհն է: Եվ երբ գիտակցությունդ խաղաղ է, պարզ, հանգիստ, երիտասարդ, թարմ և անարատ, ամեն տեղ թագավորում է Աստծո անարատ գիտակցությունը: Բայց ձեր գիտակցությունը մեռած է` և այդ դուք եք սպանել նրան մեն-միակ բանով. ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղություն նետվելով, մեկից դեպի մյուսն անդադար տատանումներով` առանց փոքրագույն կանգառի անգամ ոսկե միջինի վրա:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.02.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Լսել եմ, թե ինչպես էր մի հարբեցող անցնում փողոցը... 
Փողոցը մեծ էր, շատ լայն: Եվ հարբեցողը հարցրեց մի պատահական անցորդի. "Ինչպե՞ս փողոցի այն կողմն անցնեմ": Արդեն մթնում էր, 
իսկ փողոցն այնքան մեծ էր, որ մյուս կողմը կորչում էր խավարում: Ընդ որում նա թունդ հարբած էր: 
Եվ նա հարցրեց. "Ինձ այն կողմ է հարկավոր: Ո՞ւր գնամ": Անցորդը խղճաց նրան ու տարավ փողոցի այն կողմը:

Բայց հարբածն անմիջապես կանգնեցրեց մեկ ուրիշ անցորդի և նորից հարցրեց. "Ինչպե՞ս փողոցի այն կողմն անցնեմ": 
Եվ սա էլ հարբածին այն կողմ անց կացրեց: Հարբածը կանգնեց մի պահ և ասաց. "Մեկ րոպե՛: Այս ի՜նչ ժողովուրդ եք: Ես այստեղ եղել եմ արդեն 
և մի դեմքի խնդրեցի ինձ այն կողմ անց կացնել: Իսկ նա ինձ ա՛յս կողմը բերեց: Հետո քեզ խնդրեցի` 
և մենք նորից այս կողմում ենք: Այս ի՜նչ մարդիկ եք: Ինձ_ ուրիշ_ կողմ է հարկավոր":_ 


Կարևոր չէ, թե որտեղ եք դուք հիմա. հակառակը միշտ մյուս կողմում է, և ձեզ ձգում է այնտեղ, որովհետև ձգողականությունն ուժեղանում է տարածության հետ միասին: Դուք չեք պատկերացնի անգամ, թե որքա՜ն գրավիչ է սեքսը նրա համար, ով հրաժարվել է սեքսից: Դժվա՛ր է պատկերացնել: Չեք պատկերացնի անգամ, թե որքան է ձգում դեպի ուտելիքը նրան, ով ծոմ է պահում: Անհնար է հասկանալ, թե ինչ զգացմունք է դա` գլխումդ ամբողջ ժամանակ մի բան է միայն. ուտելիք և սեքս: Եվ այդպես մինչև վերջ: Նույնիսկ մահանալիս, մարդիկ կառչում են ծայրահեղություններից:

Բայց ինչպե՞ս ազատագրվել, լարվածությունից դուրս գալ: Մի ընկեք ծայրահեղությունների մեջ` ահա թե ինչ է ասում Հիսուս: Ծայրահեղությունների մեջ մի՛ ընկեք: Հիսուս հիանալի գիտի, որ դուք շատակերներ եք, և այդ պատճառով առաջարկում է ընդհանրապես ծոմ չպահել, դրանից ոչ մի օգուտ չի լինի:

----------


## M.Music

Հարաբերությունները մարդկանց միջև շատ են փոխվել՝ և փոխվել են դեպի վատը: Կորել է խորությունը. կինն այլևս կին չէ, այլ ուղղակի ընկերուհի; ամուսինն՝ ամուսին չէ, այլ ուղղակի ընկեր: Ընկերությունն, իհարկե, շատ լավ բան է, բայց խորություն չունի, իսկ ամուսնությունը՝ խորը երևույթ է: Դա խորին ինքնանվիրատվություն է, բայց եթե ոչինչ չես զոհում, ուրեմն մնում ես ծանծաղուտի մեջ խրված: Եթե ոչինչ չզոհես, հեռու չես թռչի: Կարելի է թփրտալ վերևում, բայց խորը չես սուզվի: 


գեղեցիկ է ասված …

----------

Sambitbaba (07.02.2015), Մ Մ (10.02.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հարաբերությունները մարդկանց միջև շատ են փոխվել՝ և փոխվել են դեպի վատը: Կորել է խորությունը. կինն այլևս կին չէ, այլ ուղղակի ընկերուհի; ամուսինն՝ ամուսին չէ, այլ ուղղակի ընկեր: Ընկերությունն, իհարկե, շատ լավ բան է, բայց խորություն չունի, իսկ ամուսնությունը՝ խորը երևույթ է: Դա խորին ինքնանվիրատվություն է, բայց եթե ոչինչ չես զոհում, ուրեմն մնում ես ծանծաղուտի մեջ խրված: Եթե ոչինչ չզոհես, հեռու չես թռչի: Կարելի է թփրտալ վերևում, բայց խորը չես սուզվի: 
> 
> 
> գեղեցիկ է ասված …


Համաձայն եմ... :Smile:

----------


## M.Music

Ես նոր եմ գրանցվել էստեղ ու շատ կուզենաի շատ բան իմանալ ակումբում իմ անելիքների մասին,կասեք ինձ ինչ ՞ պետքա անեմ,որ ես էլ անմասն չմնամ ակումբից,եթե կարելի է միքիչ մանրամասնոր են էլի…նախապես շնորհակալ եմ ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես նոր եմ գրանցվել էստեղ ու շատ կուզենաի շատ բան իմանալ ակումբում իմ անելիքների մասին,կասեք ինձ ինչ ՞ պետքա անեմ,որ ես էլ անմասն չմնամ ակումբից,եթե կարելի է միքիչ մանրամասնոր են էլի…նախապես շնորհակալ եմ ...


Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ, Մյուզիք ջան: :Smile: 
Ինչ ասեմ, հետևիր Ակումբի կյանքին, դարձիր այդ ընտանիքի լիիրավ անդամը, իսկ դրա համար առաջին հերթին ինքդ համարիր, որ հենց այդպիսին էս, որ կաս: :Smile:  Կարդա ժողովրդի գրառումները, մասնակցիր, վիճաբանիր, ծանոթացրու մեզ էլ քո իդեաների հետ, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում մի սպասիր, որ բոլորն իրենց գործը թողնելու են և կարդան հենց քո գրառումները,  և մի հիասթափվիր էլ, եթե չկարդան... Սովորաբար կարդում են, բայց ոչ միշտ է, որ կպատասխանեն, և թող դա չնեղի քեզ: Կարդացողը կկադրա:
Մի նեղացիր սուր լեզուներից և ընդունիր խայթոցները ներողամտորեն ու երբեմն նույնիսկ փորձիր դաս քաղել դրանից: Մենք այստեղ մեկմեկու մտքի շարժումներին ծանոթ ենք արդեն ու հասկանում և մասում ենք մեկմեկու ասածները հեշտությամբ: Նորերի համար դժվար է, իհարկե: Բայց, նկատի ունեցիր, որ դու պետք է սովորես մարսել ամեն ինչ, ոչ ոք քո փոխարեն չի ծամի քո կերածը... :Smile:  Ինչու եմ հենց սա ասում. որովհետև նորեկների համար ամենադժվարը հենց դա է, և շատերը հենց այդ պատճառով դադարում են մասնակցել Ակումբի կյանքին, - իսկ դա ավելի մեծ կորուստ է հենց նորեկի, այլ ոչ թե Ակումբի համար: 
Որովհետև Ակումբն իրականում մեծ, բարի ու համերաշխ ընտանիք է:

Հ.Գ. Մի բան էլ ասեմ. ինձ թվում է, Ակումբի ժողովուրդը չի սիրում շատ տառասխալներով գրառումներ կարդալ: Աշխատիր ուղարկելուց առաջ վերընթերցել գրածդ և սխալներդ ուղղել: Կներես, որ ասում եմ, բայս նման սխալներն էլ ("անե*մ,ո*ր", "ակումբի*ց,ե*թե") ազդում են շատերի ներվերի վրա, և նրանք էլ չեն հապաղի ասել քեզ այդ մասին: Այնպես որ, եթե արդեն սկսել եմ, ավելի լավ է զգուշացնեմ, ճի՞շտ է... Իսկ մնացածում, -
Բարի գալուստ և համարձակորեն մասնակցիր մեր կյանքին: :Hands Up:

----------

Մուշու (07.02.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Եթե դուք ծոմ եք պահում, 
դուք ձեր մեջ մեղք եք հարուցում, 
և, եթե դուք աղոթում եք, 
դուք դատապարտված կլինեք..._


Ի՞նչ է աղոթքը: Մենք սովորել ենք համարել, որ դա խնդրանք է, պահանջ, աղերսանք. դու ինչ-որ բան ես ուզում, իսկ Աստված պետք է կատարի ցանկությունդ: Դու ծեծում ես Աստծո դուռը նրա համար միայն, որ ինչ-որ բան խնդրես, դու` մուրացկան ես: Քո աղոթքը` մուրացկանություն է, բայց դա բացարձակապես սխալ է: Իսկական աղոթքը` շնորհակալություն է,  երախտագիտություն: Այն ձեր աղոթքների լիակատար հակադրությունն է, չէ՞ որ երբ խնդրում ես ինչ-որ բան, աղոթքը ոչ թե նպատակ է դառնում, այլ միջոց: Ձեր համար կարևոր է ոչ թե ինքն աղոթքը, այլ այն, հանուն ինչի աղոթում ես: Կարևոր է ցանկությունը, ոչ թե աղոթքը: Բայց դուք աղոթում եք, աղոթում, իսկ ցանկությունը չի կատարվում` և այդ ժամանակ դուք դադարում եք աղոթել, դուք վրդովվում եք. "Ամեն ինչ իզուր է": Ձեր համար աղոթքը` միջոց է միայն:

Իսկական աղոթքը, ինչպես և սերը, - միջոց չէ: Սերը կարևոր է ինքնին. սիրում ես ոչ թե ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու համար: Սերն ինքնակա արժեք ունի`ուղղակի սիրում ես և վերջ: Եվ դա սքանչելի է: Ուրիշ այլ բան չկա, ուրիշ նպատակ չկա: Դա ոչ թե նպատակին հասնելու միջոց է, այլ ինքը նպատակը: Եվ աղոթքն էլ` ուղղակի սեր է: Դու ուղղակի գնում և շնորհակալություն ես հայտնում` ոչինչ չխնդրելով, ոչինչի չձգտելով:

Աղոթքն ինքնիրեն արդեն իսկ սքանչելի է, այն այնպիսի ուրախություն և երջանկություն է բերում, որ դու ուղղակի գնում և շնորհակալություն ես հայտնում Աստվածայինին նրա համար, որ կաս, շնչում ես, նայում ես շուրջդ` տեսեք, ի՜նչ գույներ են շուրջբոլոր: Այդ Աստված է թուլատրում քեզ լսել ու գիտակցել: Դու դա չես վաստակել, դա ուղղակի նվեր է: Եվ դու գնում ես տաճար անկեղծ երախտագիտության զգացմունքով, դու գնում ես, որպեսզի ասես. "Շնորհակա՛լ եմ: Ինչ էլ Դու տաս ինձ, շատ է չափազանց, և ես դրան չեմ արժանացել": Կարծում եք, դուք ինչ-որ բանի արժանի՞ եք: Իսկ որտեղ՞ից գիտեք: Եթե դուք չլինեիք, կպնդեի՞ք արդյոք, որ դա անարդարացի է: Ո՞չ: Ամենն, ինչ դուք ունեք, - սիրող Աստծո նվեր է: Բացարձակապես  չվաստակած նվեր...

Աստված գերլիքն է սիրով: Երբ հասկանում ես դա, քո մեջ նոր ունակություն է ծնվում. երախտագիտության զգացում: Եվ երբ ուղղակի երախտապարտ ես Աստծոն, դա անկեղծ զգացում է: Երախտագիտություն` ահա թե ինչ է իսկական աղոթքը: իր գեղեցկությամբ ոչինչ չի կարող համեմատվել երախտագիտության հետ, և նրա համեմատ մնացած ամեն ինչ` ոչինչ է: Աղոթքը` երջանկության գագաթնակետն է: Իսկական աղոթքը երբեք չի կարող համեմատվել նպատակին հասնելու միջոցի հետ:

Հիսուս ասում է. _"...եթե դուք աղոթում եք, դուք դատապարտված կլինեք"_, որովհետև ձեր աղոթքները ճիշտ չեն: Հիսուս լավ գիտի, որ դուք եկեղեցի եք գնում, որպեսզի մուրաք, ինչ-որ բան թախանձեք: Դա ընդամենը միջոց է, իսկ աղոթքը միջոց դարձնելը` մեղք է:

Ու՞ր է ձեր սերը... Միայն սերը թույլ կտա հասկանալ, թե ինչ է աղոթքը: Դուք ինչ-որ մեկին սիրու՞մ եք: Ազնվորեն` սիրու՞մ եք: Դա սե՞ր է միայն, թե՞ դրան էլի ինչ-որ բան է խառնվել: Միգուցէ, փոխադարձ կապվածությու՞ն: Դուք իրո՞ք սիրում եք նրան, ում սիրում եք: Սիրում եք ամբողջ սրտո՞վ: Կարո՞ղ է պատահել, որ սերն օգնում է ձեզ մեկ այլ բանի հասնել:

----------


## M.Music

Եղավ մերսի,անչափ շնորհակալ եմ Sambitbaba ջան դուք շատ բարի եք

----------


## M.Music

Եղավ մերսի,անչափ շնորհակալ եմ ջան դուք շատ բարի եք

----------


## M.Music

Եղավ մերսի,անչափ շնորհակալ եմ Sambitbaba ջան դուք շատ բարի եք: կփորձեմ էլ ավելի ուշադիր լինել,բայց ասեմ,որ ես Հայատառ գրելուց առավելևս կետադրությունից թույլ եմ ու դա խոստովանում եմ,հուսով եմ էստեղ շատերիդ օգնությամբ կսովորեմ առանց տառասխալների գրել և ասեմ որ ամոթ բան չէ չիմանալը,ամոթ է չսովորելը։Էնպես որ ակումբցիներին համբերություն ու առողջություն եմ մաղթում։Եվ վերջում մի փոքրիկ հումոր անսխալական տառ չկա ։ճճճճ Հեղինակային իրավունքներս պաշտպանված են,հումորս Մտավոր սեփականություն է չգողանալ ։ճճճճ

----------


## Sambitbaba

Դուք օգտվում եք ուրիշներից, և դա սեր եք անվանում: Գլխավոր նպատակը կարող է լինել սեքսը կամ էլի ինչ-որ բան, բայց դուք, այսպես թե այնպես, օգտվում եք ուրիշ մարդուց: Ու՞ր կկորի ձեր սերը, եթե նա ասի. "Բավական է օգտագործել ինձ":  Կմնա՞ սերը, թե կանհետանա: Ոչ, դուք կասեք. "Էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ կա նրան սիրելու": Երբ ինչ-որ մեկը գնահատում է քեզ, երբ շուրջդ գեղեցկուհիներ են, էգոն բավարարված է իրենով. գեղեցկուհին նայում է քեզ, և դու վերջապես քեզ տղամարդ ես զգում: Բայց, եթե նա ուշադրություն չի դարձնում քեզ վրա, սերդ անմիջապես կորչում է ինչ-որ տեղ: Եվ եթե մի ինչ-որ գեղեցիկ, հոյակապ տղամարդ քո մեջ գեղեցկուհի է տեսնում, զմայլվում է քեզանով, դու շնորհակալ ես նրան, դա շոյում է քո ինքնասիրությունը: 

Փոխադարձ օգտագործում` ահա թե ինչ է ձեր սերը: Զարմանալի չէ, որ հաճախ այն իսկական դժոխք է դառնում. այդպես էլ պետք է լինի, չէ որ դա ոչ թե սեր է, այլ միայն անուն, որի տակ ինչ-որ լրիվ այլ բան է թաքնված: Իսկական սերը երբեք դժոխք չի դառնա, սերը` դրախտի երկրորդ անվանումն է: Երբ սիրում ես, երջանկություն ես ապրում; այդպիսի երջանկությունն էլ հենց իսկական սիրո նշանն է:

Բայց նայե՛ք սովորական սիրահարներին: Նրանք ինչ-որ առանձնապես երջանիկ տեսք էլ չունեն` եթե միայն ամենասկզբում, երբ ամեն մեկը, չգիտակցելով այդ, նոր-նոր պլաններ է կառուցում և իր ցանցն է ձգում: Բանաստեղծություններ, համբույրներ և այլ անհեթեթություններ` դրանք ուղղակի թակարդներ են: Եվ, հենց որ ձկնիկը կարթն է ընկնում, երկուսն էլ դժբախտ են, երկուսն էլ իրենց ձեռքն ու ոտքը կապված են զգում: Օտար էգոն խանգարում է, և ամեն մեկը ձգտում է ճնշել մյուսին, իշխել նրա վրա:

Այդպիսի սերն է, որ անեծք է դառնում: Եվ, եթե չգիտես սիրել, ճիշտ աղոթել էլ չես կարող, որովհետև աղոթքը` սեր է աշխարհում ամեն ինչի հանդեպ: Եթե դեռ չես սովորել սիրել ուրիշ մարդու, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կսիրես Աստծոն:

Սերը` քայլ է դեպի իսկական աղոթքը: Սովորեք սիրել: Երբ սկսում ես իսկապես սիրել ինչ-որ մեկին, բացվում է աղոթքի գաղտնիքը: Այդ նույն բանալիով բացվում է նաև Աստվածայինի դուռը` իհարկե, զգացմունքը պետք է հազարավոր, միլիոնավոր անգամ ավելի ուժեղ լինի: Մաշտաբներն անհամաչափելի են, բայց բանալին նույնն է: Սերը` նույնպես նպատակ է, նրանում շահ չկա: Սիրել կարող է միայն անշահախնդիրը` նա, ով ուղղակի տալիս է, փոխարենը ոչինչ չպահանջելով: Տալը` սքանչելի է, կիսվելը քեզնով`հիանալի, այնքան հիանալի, որ ոչ մի գործարք պետք չէ: Եվ, երբ պայմաններ ու շահ չկա, երբ սերը հոսում է ինքնիրեն, դու արդեն քեզ սառած չես զգում, դու հալվում ես: Այդպիսի հալոցքին պետք է սովորել, առանց նրա իսկականից աղոթել չես կարող:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է աշակերտներին. "_...եթե դուք աղոթում եք..._" - տեսեք, թե ինչպես է շեշտվում այդ "դուք"-ը, - "_... դուք դատապարտված կլինեք_": Նա ինքը հիանալի գիտի՛ իր աշակերտներին: "_... և, եթե դուք ողորմություն եք տալիս, դուք ձեր հոգուն վնաս եք պատճառում":_ 

Հետևե՞լ եք արդյոք, թե ինչ է կատարվում ձեր հոգում, երբ ողորմություն եք տալիս: Դա անում եք բարությունի՞ց ելնելով, թե՞ ուղղակի ձեր ինքնասիրությունն եք սիրաշահում: Եթե փողոցում ոչ ոք չկա, իսկ ձեզ մոտենում է մուրացկանը, դուք ֆշշացնում եք. "կորի՛ր այստեղից", - չէ՞ որ շուրջը ոչ ոք չկա, ոչ ոք չի տեսնի, թե ինչպես եք վերաբերվում աղքատներին: Ձեր ինքնասիրությունը ոչնչով չի տուժում: Բայց մուրացկանները հասկանում են հոգեբանությունից. նրանք երբեք մոտ չեն գա, եթե կողքդ մարդ չկա, նրանք ուղղակի կանցնեն կողքովդ` պահը շատ է անհարմար: Այ, լրիվ այլ բան է, եթե դու` ընկերներիդ հետ ես:

Մուրացկանները կպչում են մարդաշատ շուկաներում, որտեղ աչքից ոչինչ չի թաքչի: Եվ, եթե աղքատին փող չտաս, բոլորը կմտածեն. "Այս ի՜նչ ժլատ, անհոգի մարդ է": Եվ դու տալիս ես, որպեսզի քո մասին լավ մտածեն: Դու այն ոչ թե աղքատին ես տալիս, այլ քեզ; տալիս ես ոչ թե բարությունից: Իմիջիայլոց, հիշեք. բավական է մի մուրացկանի տաք, և նա անմիջապես մնացածին կպատմի, որ ձեզ հեշտ է խաբել: Եվ նրանք բոլորը միասին կծիծաղեն` չէ՞ որ շատ լավ գիտեն, թե ինչու ես դու ողորմություն տալիս: Բանն այստեղ բոլորովին էլ կարեկցանքը չէ:

Բարի մարդը ողորմություն է տալիս լրիվ այլ պատճառներով. նա կարեկցում է ուրիշի դժբախտությանը, այնպես է այն վերապրում, որ ասես աղքատի կաշվի մեջ մտնի: Նա ոչ միայն զգում է աղքատի վիշտը, այլև պատասխանատվություն է զգում մուրացկանի դժբախտության համար: Բոլորն էլ մասամբ մեղավոր են, որ նա աղքատ է, չէ՞ որ ամբողջը պատասխանատու է իր մասերի համար: "Ես օգնում եմ հասարակությանը, որը մարդկանց մուրացկան է դարձնում, - ահա թե ինչպես է նա դատում: - Ես օգնում եմ այս հասարակությանը, այս պետությանն ու կառավարությանը, իսկ նրանք հիմնվում են շահագործման վրա: Ես` համակարգի մասն եմ, իսկ աղքատը` նրա զոհը": Ոչ միայն կարեկցանք, այլ նաև պատասխանատվությու՛ն: Դու զգում ես, որ պետք է անել ինչ-որ բան: Եվ երբ աղքատին մետաղադրամ ես տալիս, բանը նրա երախտագիտությունը չէ: Եթե արարքդ ազնիվ է, եթե ողորմություն տալիս ես ամբողջ հոգով, ինքդ ես երախտագիտություն զգում աղքատի հանդեպ, քանզի գիտես դրա պատճառները...

Հասարակությունն ապրում է իրեն, իսկ դուք քիչ բան չեք ներդրել այն հասարակության մեջ, որն աղքատներ է ծնում: Դուք հիանալի գիտեք, որ մասն եք համակարգի, որտեղ աղքատությունն օրինականացված է, չէ որ առանց դրա հարուստներ չէին լինի: Եվ լավ գիտակցում եք, որ նույնպես դեմ չեք հարստանալ` այնպես որ ամբողջ մեղքը ձեր վրա էլ է ընկած, դա ձե՛ր մեղքն է: Բայց սովորաբար ողորմություն տալիս են լրիվ այլ պատճառներով, և, եթե դուք համարում եք, որ մուրացկանին երկու դրամ տալը` մեծ հերոսություն է, ուրեմն, ինչպես ասում է Հիսուս, "_դուք ձեր հոգուն վնաս եք պատճառում_"... Դուք ինքներդ չեք գիտակցում, թե ինչ եք անում:

Տալ պետք է, երբ սիրում ես, երբ բարություն ես զգում: Դուք աղքատին չեք տալիս, դա ողորմություն չէ` դուք ուղղակի կիսվում եք ընկերոջ հետ: Եվ, երբ աղքատի մեջ ընկեր ես տեսնում, ողորմությունը մի լրիվ այլ բան է դառնում. դու ոչ մի առավելություն չես զգում, դու չես համարում, որ կարևոր բան ես արել, դու քո ինքնասիրությունը չես սիրաշահում: Լրիվ այլ զգացմունքներ են ծագում. "Ի՞նչ կարող եմ ես անել: Այս խեղճին մի երկու դրամ տալը` այնքան էլ մեծ բան չէ":

----------

Ուլուանա (17.02.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Քաղաքից հեռու, բլրի վրա գտնվող մի տնակում ապրում էր ձենի ուսուցիչը: 
Մի անգամ, լուսնոտ մի գիշեր, գողը նրա տուն մտավ: Ուսուցիչը լրջորեն վախեցավ` վերմակից բացի, տանը ոչինչ չկար, և այդ վերմակը 
նրա միակ հարստությունն էր: Ի՞նչ անել: Նա այնպես հուզվեց, որ վերմակը գցեց հենց դռան առջև, իսկ ինքը թաքնվեց անկյունում:

Գողը նայեց շուրջը, բայց մթի մեջ վերմակը չնկատեց: Տունը բացարձակապես դատարկ էր, և հիասթափված գողը պատրաստվում էր հեռանալ, բայց ուսուցիչը կանչեց նրան. 
"Սպասի՛ր: Դու վերմակը չնկատեցի՛ր: Ներիր ինձ, այս գիշերվա ցրտին դու երկար ճանապարհ ես անցել, և ապարդյուն: Մյուս անգամ  նախազգուշացրու ինձ, 
և ես մի բան կնախապատրաստեմ քեզ համար: Ես աղքատ մարդ եմ, բայց կաշխատեմ մի արժեքավոր իր գտնել, որ դու վերցնելու բան ունենաս: Մի բարկացիր ինձ վրա, ես առանց այն էլ 
վշտացած եմ: Իսկ առայժմ վերցրու այս վերմակը` և չմտածե՛ս անգամ հրաժարվել": Գողը չհավատա՛ց ականջներին: Նա նույնիսկ վախեցավ. տանտերն իրեն չափազանց տարօրինակ էր պահում: Սարսափահար հափշտակեց վերմակն ու դուրս թռավ:

Այն գիշեր ուսուցիչը բանաստեղծություն էր գրում: Ցուրտ էր, իսկ նա նստած լուսամուտի մոտ լիալուսնի լույսի տակ, բանաստեղծություն էր գրում հետևյալ տողերով. 
"Որքա՜ն գեղեցիկ է այսօր լուսինը: Ափսո՜ս, որ ես այն չտվեցի գողին": Նրա աչքերից թափվում էին արցունքները, նա հեկեկում ու կսկծում էր. 
"Ինչպե՜ս գլխի չընկա: Խեղճը երկա՜ր ճանապարհ էր կտրել իմ տուն հասնելու համար":

Հետո գողին բռնեցին: Նրան մեղադրեցին շատ գողությունների համար, իսկ խուզարկության ժամանակ այն վերմակն էլ գտան: Քաղաքում բոլորը գիտեին, որ նրա տերը` ձենի ուսուցիչն է: Այդ պատճառով ուսուցչին նույնպես դատարան 
կանչեցին: Հաշտարար դատավորն ասաց. "Ձեզ բավական է հայտարարել, որ վերմակը ձերն է: Ուրիշ ոչինչ: Չէ՞ որ գողն այն ձեր տնից է գողացել, այնպես որ ուղղակի ասեք, որ վերմակը ձերն է":

Իսկ ուսուցիչը պատասխանեց. "Նա չի՛ գողացել վերմակը, և ընդհանրապես գող էլ չէ՛: Ես լավ ճանաչում եմ նրան: Այո, նա եղել է իմ տանը, բայց առանց թույլտվության ոչինչ չի տարել: Ես ինքս եմ նվիրել նրան այդ վերմակը, 
և մինչև օրս ամաչում եմ, որ ուրիշ ոչինչ չունեի նվիրելու: Վերմակը հնամաշ է ու պատռված, իսկ այդ բարի մարդն ընդունեց նվերս առանց որևէ 
նախատինքի: Ավելին, հոգում նա սրտա՛նց շնորհակալ եղավ ինձ":_


Հիսուս ասում է._ "...եթե դուք ողորմություն եք տալիս, դուք ձեր հոգուն վնաս եք պատճառում..." _ Նա այդպես է ասում, քանզի դուք ողորմություն եք տալիս, ելնելով բացարձակապես սխալ մղումներից: Նույնիսկ բարիքը կարելի է չար մղումներից ելնելով գործել, և այդ ժամանակ բարիքն ամբողջովին կորցնում է իր իմաստը...

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Եվ եթե դուք գալիս եք մի երկիր և գնում եք բնակավայրեր, 
եթե ձեզ հյուրընկալում են, կերեք այն, ինչ ձեր առջև կդնեն: 
Նրանց, ովքեր հիվանդ են նրանց մեջ, բժշկեք_:


Հիսուս աշակերտներին միանգամից երկու խորհուրդ  տվեց: Նախ և առաջ, ինչ էլ քեզ տան, ընդունիր և այլ բան մի պահանջիր:

Ջայնական վանականները Հնդկաստանից բացի, ուրիշ երկրում ապրել չեն կարող: Բուդդիզմը տարածվեց ամենուր, քիչ մնաց ամբողջ աշխարհը դառնա բուդդիստ, իսկ ջայները գամված են այդ երկրին, և այդ պատճառով երեք միլիոնից ավելի չեն: Մահավիրան ու Բուդդան` միևնույն մաշտաբի անձիք են, ուրեմն ինչու՞ ջայներն իրենց հավատն ամբողջ աշխարհով չեն տարածում: Ջայնական վանականներն են մեղավոր: Նրանք ոչ մի տեղ չեն կարող գնալ, պահանջներն են շատ մեծ. հատուկ ուտելիք, այն պատրաստում և ուտում են խիստ կանոններով: Դա կարելի է անել միայն Հնդկաստանում: Ընդ որում, նույնիսկ Հնդկաստանում ջայնական վանականը կարող է լինել այն քաղաքներում միայն, որտեղ ջայներն են ապրում, չէ՞ որ ուրիշ ոչ ոգուց նա ուտելիք չի ընդունի: Եվ ընդամենն ուտելիքի մեջ խտրականություն դնելու պատճառով Մահավիրան բացարձակապես անօգուտ դարձավ մնացած աշխարհի համար, իսկ աշխարհը մեծ մարդ կորցրեց:

Հիսուս ասում է աշակերտներին. _"եթե դուք գալիս եք մի երկիր և գնում եք բնակավայրեր, եթե ձեզ հյուրընկալում են,կերեք այն, ինչ ձեր առջև կդնեն"_:  Նա ոչ մի պայման չի դնում, չի պահանջում, որ աշակերտները մի բան ուտեն, իսկ մեկ այլ բանի ձեռք չտան:

Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի սահմանափակել ամբողջ աշխարհով ազատորեն տեղաշարժվելու հնարավորությունը: Յուրաքանչյուր սահմանափակում ծանր բեռ է դառնում: Ահա թե ինչու Հիսուսի բեռը թեթև էր նրա աշակերտների համար. նրանք ուտում էին ամենն, ինչ իրենց տալիս էին, հագնում էին այն, ինչ կար, ապրում էին ամեն տեղ, որտեղ եղանակը թույլ էր տալիս, խոսում էին բոլոր ազգերի հետ, և ոչ մի տեղ օտար չէին: Հենց այդ պատճառով քրիստոնեությունը տարածվեց, կարծես կրակ լիներ. Հիսուսի աշակերտների ազատությանը ոչինչ չէր նեղում:

Հիսուս մի բան էր միայն խնդրում նրանցից._ "Նրանց, ովքեր հիվանդ են նրանց մեջ, բժշկեք":_  Նա չասաց. "Նրանց ճշմարտություն քարոզեք": Ո՛չ: Դա անիմա՛ստ է: Նա չասաց. "Ստիպեք նրանց հավատալ իմ ավետմանը": Դա անօգու՛տ է: Ուղղակի բժշկեք... եթե մարդ հիվանդ է, ճշմարտությունն ինչպե՞ս կհասկանա: Ինչպե՞ս նա կհասկանա: Եթե նրա հոգին հիվանդ է, ինչպե՞ս նա լուրը կլսի: Ապաքինե՛ք: Առո՛ղջ դարձրեք մարդկանց, և վերջ: Եվ երբ մարդ առողջ է հոգով ու մարմնով, նա կարող է հասկանալ ճշմարտությունը, կկարողանա լսել Հիսուսի ավետները: 

Օգնեք, բուժեք` թող մարդիկ առողջանա՛ն: Հոգեբանական տեսակետից հիվանդ են բոլորն առանց բացառության: Մարմնապես հիվանդ են քչերն իհարկե, բայց հոգեպես հիվանդ են բոլորը մեկի պես: Մարդկանց գիտակցությունը բուժում է պահանջում: Հիսուս ասում է. "Դարձե՛ք բժիշկներ: Գնացեք և ապաքինեք նրանց մտքերը":

Հասկացեք, որ ամբողջ բանը գլխում է. երբ միտքը պառակտված է, նա հիվանդ է, երբ ամբողջական է` առողջ է: Եթե մարդկանց գլուխը լիքն է հակասություններով, գիտակցությունը հիվանդ է` դա ամբոխ է, խելացնոր ամբոխ: Գիտակցությունն առողջ է, երբ գլխում միասնություն է, - կենտրոնն ամրապնդվում է միասնության շնորհիվ: Եվ գիտակցությունը հիվանդ է այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև միտքն ի մի չգա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Լինում է, որ ձեր գիտակցությունն էլ է ի մի գալիս: Այդպիսի պահերը պատահում են ինքնըստինքյան. վեր ես կանում վաղ առավոտյան, շուրջդ ամեն ինչ թարմությամբ է շնչում, ծագում է արևը` և այնքան սքանչելի է պատկերը, որ դու ակամա կենտրոնացած ես: Դու մոռանում ես, որ պետք է գնաս գործի կամ գնումներ կատարելու, մոռանում ես, որ հինդուիստ ես, մահմեդական ես կամ քրիստոնյա, մոռանում ես, որ հայր ես, մայր ես կամ որդի,  - դու մոռանում ես ամբողջ _այս_ աշխարհը: Արևը սքանչելի է, առավոտը հիանալի է` և դու մտնում ես նրա մեջ, նրա հետ մեկ ես դառնում: Եվ այդ պահին, երբ դու ամբողջական ես, գիտակցությունը կարճ ժամանակով ապաքինվում է, նա առողջ է, և դու զգում ես, թե ինչպես է երանությունը թափանցում քո մեջ: Դա պատահականորեն է լինում, բայց դրան կարելի է գիտակցաբար էլ հասնել:

Երբ միտքը միասնական է, արտահայտվում է նրա բարձրագույն առանձնահատկությունը, իսկ ցածրերն անմիջապես թաքնվում են իրենց տեղերում: Ամեն ինչ տեղի է ունենում ինչպես դպրոցում. երբ դիրեկտորը ներկա է դասին, ուսուցիչներն աշխատում են եռանդով, աշակերները սովորում են ժրաջանությամբ` ամեն ինչ իրենց տեղերում է: Բայց բավական է դիրեկտորը գնա, ուսուցիչներն անմիջապես գլխավորն են դառնում, և կարգուկանոնն այլևս այնքան էլ խիստ չի, ուսուցիչներն աշակերտներին ավելի շատ ազատություն են տալիս: Սկսում են արտահայտվել ցածրագույն էներգիաները. աշակերտները ծխմխում են զուգարաններում, փախչում են դասերից և փսփսում են դասի ժամանակ: Բայց ինչ որ կարգուկանոն կա այնուամենայնիվ, չէ՞ որ ուսուցիչնեերը տեղում են: Եթե նրանք էլ գնան, բացարձակ անկարգություն կտիրի. աշակերտներն ամբոխ կդառնան, խելագարված հորդա: Հենց ուսուցիչը վերադառնա, անմիջապես ամեն ինչ կփոխվի` ներս է մտել բարձրագույն ուժը, և քաոսը վերանում է:

Անկարգությունը բարձրագույն ուժի բացակայության ցուցանիշն է: Իսկ եթե չկա քաոս և ներդաշնակություն է տիրում, նշանակում է, առկա է բարձրագույն ուժը: Ձեր գիտակցությունը քաոսային է` նրան ինչ-որ վերին բան է անհրաժեշտ, նա կառավարում է պահանջում վերևից: Դուք ձեզ պահում եք ինչպես աշակերտները դասարանում` ուսուցչի բացակայության ժամանակ: Բայց յուրաքանչյուր կենտրոնացվածություն նշանակում է բարձրագույնի արտահայտումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասաց. _"Բժշկեք"_:  "Բուժել" և "ուժ տալ"` միևնույն արմատն է: Բուժում եք մեկին` վերականգնում եք նրա ուժը, - և նա ամբողջական է դառնում նորից: Եվ այդ մոտեցումն ինքն էլ` ամբողջական է: Գիտակցությունը հիվանդ է, որովհետև նրանում ամբողջական միջուկ չկա: Ձեր մոտ այն կա՞: Ոչ, դուք փոխվում եք ամեն պահ. առավոտյան բարկացած եք և զգում եք ձեզ այնպես, ասես ինքը չարությունը լինեք; ճաշից հետո ձեր համակել է սերը, և դուք ձեզ նրա մարմնավորումն եք համարում: Իսկ երեկոյան արդեն տխուր եք և նստած եք որպես տխրության կենդանի տիպար: Իսկ ու՞ր է ձեր միջուկը: Ոչ, դուք ավելի շատ փոփոխական ամբոխի եք նման:

Դուք միջուկ չունեք, առայժմ չունեք... Իսկ առանց անփոփոխ միջուկի մարդը հիվանդ է: Առողջ մարդը` հաստատուն կենտրոն ունեցող մարդն է: Հիսուս ուղղակի ասաց աշակերտներին. "Մարդկանց հաստատուն հենարա՛ն տվեք": Ինչպիսի քաոս էլ տիրի չուրջը, միջուկը նույնն է մնում, ամբողջ օրը շարունակ դուք միևնույնն եք մնում: Ձեր մեջ ինչ-որ անփոփոխ բան է հայտնվում: Այդ անփոփոխությունն էլ` ձեր իսկական "ես"-ն է:

Ասենք այլ կերպ. գոյության երեք վիճակ կա: Առաջինը` օբյեկտիվ աշխարհն է, առարկաների մակարդակը: Այն ձեր շուրջն է, ձեր զգայական օրգանները հետևում են նրան` աչքերը տեսնում են, ականջները լսում են, ձեռքերը դիպչում են: Օբյեկտիվ աշխարհը` գոյության առաջին շերտն է, և եթե ամփոփվում ես նրա մեջ, ուրեմն բավարարվում ես ամենամակերեսայինով: Երկրորդ շերտը` մեր ներսում է, դա գիտակցության մակարդակն է. մտքերը, զգացմունքները, սերն ու ատելությունը, ապրումները` այդ ամենը երկրորդ շերտն է: Առաջին շերտն ամենասովորականն է. եթե իմ ձեռքին քար կա, ուրեմն դուք էլ այն կտեսնեք` դա մեր ընդհանուր օբյեկտիվ իրականությունն է:

Բայց, նայելով ինձ, դուք ոչ թե իմ էությունն եք տեսնում, այլ իմ արտաքինը: Նայելով ձեզ, ես ոչ թե ձեզ եմ տեսնում, այլ ձեր մարմինը: Ոչ ոք չի տեսնում, թե ինչ է կատարվում ձեր գլխում, - ձեզանից բացի, ոչ ոք: Կողքից կարելի է տեսնել արարքները միայն. ինչ և ինչպես ես դու անում, ինչպես ես վերաբերվում տեղի ունեցածին: Կարելի է տեսնել, թե ինչպես է մարդու դեմքը ծամածռվում չարությունից, ինչպես է նրա աչքերում բռնկվում դաժանությունը, բայց իսկական չարությունը, որ նրա գլխոում է, ոչ ոք չի տեսնում: Կարելի է նկատել գայթակղիչ ժեստեր ու դիրքեր, բայց իրեն սիրոն աչքերով չես տեսնի: Ով գիտի, միգուցէ այն չկա նույնիսկ, կան միայն ժեստե՞ր: Արարքներով հեշտ է խաբելը, ինչով էլ, ըստ էության, դուք անընդհատ զբաղված եք:

Կողքից տեսանելի է մարմինը միայն, բայց ոչ գիտակցությունը: Օբյեկտիվ աշխարհին դուք ավելի սովոր եք, դուք այն գիտեք, դա գիտության աշխարհն է: Եվ գիտությունը պնդում է, որ դա միակ իրականությունն է: Իրոք որ, ի՞նչ գիտենք մենք օտար մտքերի մասին: Մենք ընդհանրապես համոզված էլ չենք, որ նրանք կան: Այո, ասում են, իհարկե, որ կան, բայց դրանք օբյեկտիվ չեն, և ամեն մեկն իրենն ունի: Դրանք չես տեսնի, դրանց վրա փորձեր կատարել չես կարող... Մարդ ասում է մի բան, իսկ իրականում, կարող  է, ուղղակի խաբում է մեզ` կամ էլ մենք ինքներս ենք մեզ խաբում, ո՞վ գիտի: Ձեր մտքերը` առարկա չեն, և այնուհանդերձ դուք հրաշալի գիտեք, որ նրանք կան: Գոյություն ունեն ոչ միայն իրերը, այլ նաև մտքերը: Սակայն մտքերը` անձնական բան է, այլ ոչ թե ընդհանուր բոլորի համար:

Առաջին, արտաքին շերտը` մակերեսային իրականությունն է, որով զբաղված է գիտությունը: Երկրորդ շերտով, մտքերի ու զգացմունքների մակարդակով, զբաղված են փիլիսոփայությունն ու պոէզիան: Բայց մի՞թե դա ամենն է: Միայն նյութն ու գիտակցությու՞նը: Եթե դա ամենն է, ուրեմն միջուկը գտնել երբեք չի հաջողվի, չէ՞ որ գիտակցությունն անընդհատ փոխվում է: Այն չի կարող կենտրոն ունենալ. երեկ դու մի բանի մասին էիր մտածում, այսօր մեկ այլ բանի մասին, իսկ վաղը նոր մտքեր կհայտնվեն: Գիտակցությունը հոսող գետի է նման, իսկ որտե՞ղ է գետի կենտրոնը:

Գիտակցության մեջ կայուն ոչինչ չես գտնի` մտքերն ու զգացմունքներն անվերջ փոխվում են, դա անընդմեջ հոսանք է: Նշանակում է, մենք անբուժելի հիվանդ ենք, հիվանդ ենք առանց ցավի, բայց երբեք չե՞նք ապաքինվի, ամբողջական չե՞նք դառնա: Դա ճշմարիտ կլիներ, եթե չլիներ գոյության երրորդ, ամենախորին մակարդակը: Առաջին շերտը` գիտության օբյեկտիվ աշխարհն է, երկրորդը` մտքերի և զգացմունքների, փիլիսոփայության ու պոէզիայի աշխարհը: Բայց կա նաև երրորդ շերտ` հոգևորի աշխարհը, աշխարհը դիտողի` նրա, ով զննում, մտահայում է և մտքերը, և զգացմունքները, և նյութական առարկաները:

Դիտողը մեկն է, ոչ երկուսը: Երբ նայում ես տանը, իսկ հետո փակում ես աչքերդ ու տեսնում ես այդ տունը գլխիդ մեջ, դիտողը նույնն է մնում: Կարևոր չէ, թե ինչ ես տեսնում` սեր կամ ատելություն, - դրանք միևնույն վկան է տեսնում: Ուրախ ես դու թե տխուր ես, պոէտիկ է կյանքդ թե մղջավանջային, չկա ոչ մի տարբերություն` դիտողը միշտ մեն-միակն է, նա չի փոխվում: Դիտողը` ահա այն միջուկը, -  և ապրում է նա հոգևորի աշխարհում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երբ Հիսուս ասում է. "Գնացեք և բժշկեք", ահա թե ինչ ի նկատի ունի. "Գնացեք և տվեք նրանց միջուկը, նրանց դիտող դարձրեք: Թող նրանք մեկուսանան այս աշխարհից և իրենց մտքերից, թող ամրապնդվեն իրենց իսկական էության մեջ": Եվ այն բանից հետո, երբ կամրապնդվես, նրանից հետո, երբ ամեն ինչ այլ կդառնա և ի հայտ կգան նոր հատկանիշներ, - միայն այդ ժամանակ կարող ես աղոթել:

Եվ դա ճշմարիտ, իսկական աղոթք կլինի: Դա երախտագիտություն կլինի: Այդ ժամանակ արդեն կաելի է աղոթել` արդեն ոչ թե որպես մուրացկան, այլ որպես արքա, ով ամեն ինչ ունի: Երբ դու ամեն ինչ ունես, կարող ես ուրիշներին էլ տալ, բայց տալ արդեն ոչ թե ինքնասիրությունից ելնելով, այլ ամբողջ սրտով, որովհետև սքանչելի է կիսվել ուրիշների հետ, դա ուրախություն և երջանկություն է: Այդ ժամանակ կարելի է պաս էլ պահել` բայց դա կլինի ոչ թե սոված մնալ շատակերության հետևանքով, այլ լրիվ այլ բան...

Պասը, որին կոչում է Մահավիրան, լրիվ այլ բան է: Այդպես սովելու դեպքում այնքան ես մոռանում մարմնի մասին, որ սովածություն չես էլ զգում: Մեկուսանում ես մարմնից այնքան, որ նրա կարիքներն էլ չես լսում: Սանսկրիտում սովելը շատ գեղեցիկ են անվանել. _ուպավաս:_  Այդ բառի մեջ ոչ ուտելիքի, ոչ էլ նրա բացակայության ոչ մի ակնարկ չկա; նրա բառացի իմաստն է. "ապրել ինքդ քեզ մոտիկ": _Ուպավաս_  նշանակում է "մտերմանալ քեզ հետ", "մոտիկ լինել քո հանդեպ": Ճիշտ սովելու ժամանակ հասնում է այնպիսի կենտրոնացածության մի պահ, որ մարմնի մասին լրիվ մոռանում ես, կարծես այն չկա անգամ: Դու արդեն չես հիշում, որ սովածություն ես զգում, որ պաս ես պահպանում, - դու արտասովոր ոչինչ չես անում, դու ուղղակի _կաս:_ 

Այդ վիճակում շատ օրեր կարելի է անց կացնել: Այդպես տեղի էր ունենում Ռամակրիշնայի հետ. նա սուզվում էր երանության մեջ և մի ամբողջ շաբաթ կարող էր պառկած մնալ մեռածի պես` մարմինը չէր շարժվում, նա կարծես քարանում էր մի վիճակի մեջ: Եթե նրան կանգնեցնեին, նա երևի այդպես էլ կմնար: Աշակերտները ստիպված էին խնամել նրան ու ստիպողաբար խմեցնել, տալիս էին մի քանի կաթիլ կաթ, իսկ նա ոչինչ չէր նկատում, կարծես ինքն այնտեղ չէ: Ահա թե ինչ է իսկական պահքը. դու հեռանում ես մարմնիցդ:

Դու առաջվա պես ունես մարմին, բայց ապրում ես արդեն ոչ նրա մեջ: Եվ դա արդեն այն չէ, ինչ _անում են:_ Յուրաքանչյուր գործողություն կատարում են մարմնով միայն, դրա համար ստիպված ես մարմնից օգտվել: Այդպես պաս չեն պահում չէ՞ որ դա անմարմնականություն է նշանակում: Այդ պասը _տեղի է ունենում,_  այն ուղղակի կա; այդպես եղել է Մահավիրայի, Հիսուսի և Մուհամմեդի հետ, այդպես ձեր հետ էլ կարող է լինել...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է.


_...կերեք այն, ինչ ձեր առջև կդնեն: 
Նրանց, ովքեր հիվանդ են նրանց մեջ, բժշկեք: 

Քանզի այն, ինչ կմտնի ձեր բերանը, 
չի պղծի ձեզ, 
բայց այն, ինչ դուրս է գալիս ձեր բերանից, 
կարող է ձեզ պղծել:_

Շատ խորը խոսքեր են... Հարկ չկա անհանգստանալ ուտելիքի մաքրության մասին: Ո՞վ գիտե, միգուցէ դրան _շուդրա_*  է դիպել: Դրա մասին չէ, որ պետք է մտածել, հարցն այն է, թե քո բերանից ի՞նչ դուրս կգա, - չէ՞ որ հենց բերանից դուրս եկածն է ցուցադրում քո հատկանիշները: Կարևորն այն է, թե ինչի է փոխակերպվում կուլ տվածը:

Լոտոսը կեղտից է ծնվում; լճի տիղմը լոտոս է դառնում: Բայց լոտոսը չի ասում. "Ես այդ հեղանյութը չեմ ուտի, այն շատ կեղտո՛տ է": Ոչ, բանն այդ չէ: Եթե դու` լոտոս ես, քեզ համար կեղտ ընդհանրապես չկա: Եթե դու ընդունակ ես լոտոս դառնալ, եթե քո մեջ ապագա փոխակերպում է թաքնված, սրբազան ալքիմիա է ընթանում, կարող ես կեղտի մեջ էլ նստել, լորտոսը միևնույն է կծաղկի: Իսկ եթե քո մեջ սերմ չկա, ուրեմն ապրիր թեկուզ մաքուր ոսկու մեջ` քեզանից միայն կեղտ է դուրս գալու: Կարևորն այն չէ, թե ինչ է քո մեջ մտնում: Այլ բան է կարևոր. եթե դու գտել ես քո էության միջուկը, ուրեմն ամենն, ինչ ներծծում ես քո մեջ, անմիջապես փոխակերպվում է, ընդունում է քո հատկանիշները և դուրս է ելնում մաքրված:


_Այդպես եղել է Բուդդայի հետ. նրան թունավորել են: Թունավորել են նրան ուտելիքով, չնայած լրիվ պատահականորեն: Մի աղքատ օրեր շարունակ երազում էր Բուդդային իր տուն հրավիրել: Վերջապես նա հանդգնեց և վաղ առավոտյան, ժամը չորսի կողմերը, գնաց այն ծառի մոտ, որի տակ սովորաբար քնում էր Բուդդան: Նա ցանկանում էր լինել առաջինը, քանի ուրիշները չեն եկել: Այդպես էլ ստացվեց: Բուդդան բացեց աչքերը, իսկ աղքատն ասաց. "Խնդրում եմ, ընդունիր հրավերս: Ես շատ եմ երազել այդ մասին, շատ եմ նախապատրաստվել: Ես աղքատ մարդ եմ և առատ խնջույք չի լինի, բայց խնդրում եմ քեզ, համեցիր իմ տուն և կիսիր ինձ հետ իմ ճաշը":
"Կգամ" - պատասխանեց Բուդդան:
Եվ այդ պահին ծառին  մոտեցավ մի կառք, իսկ կառքում նստած էր տեղի արքան իր խորհրդատուների հետ միասին; կառքին մի հսկայական շքախումբ էր հետևում: Արքան դիմեց Բուդդային. "Նստիր կառքը, դու իմ հյուրը կլինես": 
Բուդդան պատասխանեց. "Ներիր, ես չեմ կարող: Եթե կուզես, իմ աշակերտները կհետևեն քեզ, բայց ես արդեն ընդունել եմ հրավերը: Այս մարդն առաջինը կանչեց ինձ և ես համաձայնվեցի: Նա եկավ դեռ լույսը չբացված և առաջինը հրավիրեց ինձ: Ես նրա մոտ կգնամ":
Արքան փորձեց համոզել Բուդդային, բացատրել, որ նա սխալ է գործում. "Նայի՛ր այդ աղքատին: Ինչո՞վ նա կարող է քեզ հյուրասիրել: Նա իր երեխաներին անգամ կերակրել չի կարող":
"Բանն այդ չէ, - պատասխանեց Բուդդան. - Նա առաջինն է հրավիրել, և ես խոստացել եմ գնալ": Եվ Բուդդան հյուր  գնաց աղքատին:_



Իսկ գիտե՞ք, թե ինչ էր մտադրվել այն աղքատը: Բիհարում և Հնդկաստանի այլ աղքատ անկյուններում անձրևների սեզոնին, մարդիկ հավաքում են ամենն, ինչ ընկնում է ձեռքները: Քաղում են խոտի ամեն կտոր, բավական է այն երևա հողի միջից: Եվ մի այդպիսի ծաղիկ կա, _քուքարմուտտա_**, ցողունի վրա սպիտակ հովանոց: Այդ ծաղիկները հավաքում են անձրևի ժամանակ, չորացնում են ու պահում: Աղքատների համար դա միակ բանջարեղենն է: Դժբախտությունն այն է, որ երբեմն այդ ծաղիկները փչանում և թունավոր են դառնում...


_Այն աղքատը Բուդդային_ քուքարմուտտա _հյուրասիրեց: Նա չորացրել էր այն, ինչ-որ հատուկ ձևով էր պատրաստել, և Բուդդային բաժին ընկան թունավոր, շատ դառը ծաղիկներ: Բայց դա միակ կերակուրն էր, որ այն աղքատը կարող էր իրեն թույլ տալ: Եվ եթե Բուդդան ասեր. "Շատ են դառը, հնարավոր չի ուտել", - երջանիկ տանտերն անասելի կտխրեր, չէ՞ որ տանն ուտելու այլ բան չկար: Եվ Բուդդան չասաց ոչ մի բառ, նա ուղղակի կերավ: Աղքատը երջանիկ էր: Իսկ երբ Բուդդան վերադարձավ իր ծառի մոտ, թույնն սկսել էր գործել: Բժիշկն ասաց. "Վատ են գործերը: Թույնը հասցրել է թափանցել արյան մեջ, արդեն անհնար է ինչ-որ բան անել: Բուդդան դատապարտված է":
Առաջին հերթին Բուդդան կանչեց իր աշակերտներին և ասաց. "Դա արտասովոր մարդ է, նա առանձնահատուկ է: Մայրս առաջինն է կերակրել ինձ կյանքում, իսկ այդ մարդը` վերջինը: Եվ նա ինձ որպես մայր դարձավ: Հարգանքով վերաբերվեք նրան, դա հազվագյուտ մարդ է: Բուդդան գալիս է հազար տարին մեկ անգամ, և ընդամենը երկու մարդ են նրա կյանքում այդքան նշանավոր դեր խաղում. մայրը, ով օգնում է Բուդդային գալ աշխարհ, և նա, ով օգնում է Բուդդային հեռանալ աշխարհից: Ասացեք մարդկանց, որ նրանք մեծարեն այդ մարդուն` նա նշանավոր է":
Աշակերտներն անհանգստացան: Նրանք արդեն մտածում էին սպանել աղքատին: Երբ բոլորը գնացին, Անանդան ասաց Բուդդային. "Դու չափազանց  շատ բան ես ուզում: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հարգել այն մարդուն: Նա մարդասպա՛ն է: Թունավորո՛ղ: Նա քե՛զ է սպանել: Ինպե՞ս դու կարող ես այդ ասել: Ինչու՞ դու այդ ասացիր": 
Իսկ Բուդդան պատասխանեց. "Ես գիտեմ ձեզ, դուք արդեն որոշել էիք նրան սպանել, այդ պատճառով էլ ես պատվիրեցի հարգանքով վերաբերվել նրան: Դու՛ էլ քո հարգանքը ցույց տուր նրան: Նրան այդպիսի ճակատագիր է վիճակվել, նման բան շատ հազվադեպ է պատահում. նա դարձավ վերջինը, ով հյուրասիրեց Բուդդային":_


Բուդդային թույն տվեցին, բայց նրա շուրթերից միայն սեր դուրս եկավ: Ահա թե ինչ է իսկական ալքիմիան. նա կարեկցում էր այն մարդուն, ով իրեն սպանեց:

Նույնիսկ եթե թույն տաս Բուդդային, միայն սեր դուրս կգա նրանից...

 - - - - - - - - - - 
* _Շուդրա_ - ծառա, վարձու աշխատող
** _Քուքարմուտտա_ - այլ տվյալներով, դա սնկի հազվագյուտ տեսակ է, որ երբեմն նաև թունավոր է լինում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է. _"Քանզի այն, ինչ կմտնի ձեր բերանը, չի պղծի ձեզ,_ - նույնիսկ թու՛յնը ձեզ չի պղծի", -_ "բայց այն, ինչ դուրս է գալիս ձեր բերանից, կարող է ձեզ պղծել"_:  Մտածեք, թե ինչ փոխակերպումներ են կատարվում ձեր մեջ. երբ ձեզ անպատվում են, վիրավորական խոսքեր են մտնում ձեր հոգին, բայց նրանք ձեզ չեն պղծում: Այլ բան է կարևոր. ի՞նչ դուրս կգա ձեր բերանից: Ինչի՞ կվերածվի վիրավորանքը: Ի՞նչ կարտամղվի դուրս` սե՞ր, թե ատելություն:

Հիսուս ասում է. "Մտածեք այն մասին, թե ինչ է դուրս գալիս ձեր հոգուց, այլ ոչ այն մասին, թե ինչ է այնտեղ ընկնում": Եվ դուք պետք է խորհեք այդ մասին, հակառակ դեպքում ձեր ամբողջ մոտեցումը հարցին սխալ կլինի: Եթե մտածես միայն այն մասին, թե ինչ է մտնում, երբեք քո մեջ չես դաստիարակի մեկը մյուսին փոխակերպելու ունակությունները: Կարևոր չէ, թե ինչ է մտնում, կարևորը` մտածելն է այն մասին, որ քո մեջ մտածը պետք է փոխակերպել:


_Ահա, թե ինչ էր պատահել Շանքարաչարյային. այն ժամանակ նա ապրում էր Բենարեսում և մի անգամ առավոտյան գնաց Գանգեսում լվացում կատարելու: Նա համարում էր` 
դա հին բրահմանական մոտեցում էր, - իրբ Գանգեսի ջրերը մաքրում են: Եվ երբ լվացումից հետո նա տուն էր վերադառնում, պատահաբար նրան դիպավ  մի անձեռնմխելի,_ շուդրա:_ Շանքարան մոլեգնեց ու գոչեց. 
"Ի՜նչ արեցիր: Հիմա ստիպված եմ հետ վերադառնալ ու նորից ջուրը մտնել: Դու պղծեցի՛ր ինձ":

Ասում են,_ շուդրան _պատասխանեց. "Ուրեմն ո՞րն է քո Գանգեսի իմաստը: Գանգեսը մաքրեց քեզ, թարմ և սուրբ դարձրեց, բայց հերիք էր ես քեզ 
դիպչեի, և քո մաքրությունն անմիջապես կորավ: Նշանակում է, ես քո Գանգեսից ուժե՛ղ եմ":

"Ուրեմն, քեզանից ի՞նչ մտավորական, - շարունակեց շուդրան: - Ես լսել եմ, դու հավատում ես, որ ամեն մեկի մեջ ամբողջականություն է ապրում: Եթե այդպես է, թույլ տուր քեզ մի հարց տալ. 
ինչպե՞ս քեզ պղծեց ինձ դիպչելը: Ստացվում է, որ իմ մարմինն ընդունակ է ազդել քո հոգու վրա՞: Բայց դու ինքդ ես սովորեցնում, որ մարմինը պատրանքային է, այն երազ է միայն: Իսկ մի՞թե երազը կարող է 
իրականությունը փոխել: Մի՞թե պատրանքն ընդունակ է պղծել իրականությունը: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է այն, ինչ կա իրականում, փչացնել նրանով, ինչն ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի: Իսկ եթե ասես, որ ես պղծել եմ քեզ ոչ թե մարմնով, այլ հոգով` 
չէ՞ որ հոգին իրոք կարող է դիպչել ուրիշ հոգու, - այդ դեպքում մի՞թե ես` Բրահման չեմ: Մի՞թե ես այն "ամբողջականությունը" չեմ, որի մասին ասում ես դու: Բացատրիր ուրեմն, կոնկրետ ի՞նչը քեզ պղծեց": 

Ասում են, որ Շանկարան խոնարհվեց և ասաց. "Մինչև օրս ես միայն խորհում էի ամբողջականության մասին, և դա ընդամենը փիլիսոփայություն էր: Բայց դու ինձ ճիշտ ճանապարհ ցույց տվեցիր. մեզ ոչինչ չի կարող պղծել: Այժմ
ես գիտեմ. ամբողջականությունը կա, կա միայն ամբողջականություն, և քո մեջ այն ճիշտ այնպիսին է, ինչպես իմ մեջ":_

Ավելի ուշ Շանքարան փորձել էր գտնել այն անձեռնմխելուն, բայց անօգուտ: Նա այլևս երբեք նրան չհանդիպեց: Ով գիտե, միգուցէ դա ինքն Աստված էր, ինքը` սկզբնաղբյուրը... Այսպես թե այնպես, այն հանդիպումից հետո Շանքարան ամբողջովին փոխվեց:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ինչ քո շուրթերից ներս է մտնում, այն քեզ չի պղծի, որովհետև միայն մարմնիդ մեջ է մտնում: Քո էության, քո հոգու մեջ ոչինչ չի ներթափանցում, մաքրությունն անպղծելի է: Բայց ամենն, ինչ դուրս է գալիս շուրթերիցդ, նշված է քո գծերով, կրում է քո էության բույրը` և հենց դա է ցուցանիշը: Եթե քեզանից չարություն է ելնում, դա ինչ-որ ներքին հիվանդության ախտանիշ է: Եթե ատելություն է դուրս գալիս, քո մեջ պառակտվածություն կա: Իսկ եթե քեզանից սեր է ելնում, և կարեկցանք, և լույս` դու ամբողջական ես, դու առողջ ես:

Հուսով եմ, հիմա դուք հասկանում եք այդ տարօրինակ խոսքերը: Դրանք սխալ ընկալելը շատ հեշտ է, իսկ նրանց, ինչպիսին է Հիսուս, շատ հաճախ հասկանում են ոչ ճիշտ, նրանց համարյա անհնար է ճիշտ հասկանալ` քանզի նրանք ճշմարտություններ են ասում, իսկ ճշմարտությունը միշտ պարադոքսային է, չէ՞ որ դուք պատրաստ չեք դրան, դուք ձեր միջուկը չեք գտել:

Հասկանում են մտքով, իսկ միտքը սովորաբար խճճվում է, մի կողմ է գնում, խոսքերը թարս է մեկնաբանում` և այդ ժամանակ նման խոսքերը վտանգավոր են դառնում: Արժե նկատել, որ կանոնական Աստվածաշնչում այս ասույթը չկա: Այն դեն են նետել, այն չափազանց վտանգավո՛ր է: Իսկզբանե այդ խոսքերը կային, բայց կանոնական մեկնակերպի մեջ չմտան` նրանք քրիստոնեական Աստվածաշնչում չկան: Բայց, երբ Հիսուս խոսում էր, նրա խոսքերը շատերն էին գրի առնում, և շնորհիվ աշակերտներից մեկի, այդ ասույթը պահպանվեց: Այդ գրառումները գտան քսան տարի առաջ մի եգիպտական քարանձավում:

Բոլոր ասույթները, որոնց մասին մենք հիմա խոսում ենք, մեզ են հասել այդ գրառումներում: Դա կանոնական մեկնակերպը չէ` կանոնները ճշգրիտ չեն լինում: Բավական է հայտնվի եկեղեցի, և հոգին վախճանվում է; Բավական է կարգավորես կրոնը` և այն մահանում է: Բացի այդ, միշտ ինչ-որ մեկի գաղտնի շահերն էլ կան: Արդյոք Հռոմի Պապը կասի՞ նման բան._ "Եթե դուք ծոմ եք պահում, դուք ձեր մեջ մեղք եք հարուցում":_ Այդ ժամանակ ոչ ոք ծոմ չի պահի:_ "Եթե դուք աղոթում եք, դուք դատապարտված կլինե՛ք"_:  Դրանից հետո ո՞վ կաղոթի: _"Եթե դուք ողորմություն եք տալիս, դուք ձեր հոգուն վնաս եք պատճառում"_:  Դրանից հետո աղքատին գրոշ անգամ չեն տա: Եվ այդ ժամանակ ի՞նչ կլինի Եկեղեցի անունով այդ հսկայական կազմակերպության հետ: 

Քրիստոնյաներն աշխարհի ամենամեծ կազմակերպությունն ունեն: Կաթոլիկական հոգևորականների թիվն այս աշխարհում` միլիոնից անցել է, այդ եկեղեցին հազարավոր տաճարներ ունի: Կաթոլիկական Եկեղեցին` աշխարհի ամենահարուստ հաստատություններից մեկն է: Հազվադեպ երկրներ են Եկեղեցուց ավելի հարուստ, չէ՞ որ համարյա բոլոր երկրները` սնանկ են: Բայց Հռոմի Պապը` աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդկանցից է, նրա ձեռքին է գտնվում ամբողջ աշխարհն ընդգրկած մի հսկայական ինստիտուտ: Դա միակ համաշխարհային պետությունն է` թող ոչ այնքան նկատելի, փաստորեն անտեսանելի, բայց նրա համար միլիոնավոր մարդիկ են աշխատում: 

Որտեղի՞ց այդքան փող: Միայն շնորհիվ նվիրատվությունների: Բայց եթե քրիստոնյաներին ասես, որ Հիսուս կոչ է արել ողորմություն չտալ, հակառակ դեպքում հոգուդ վնաս կպատճառես... Իսկ տաճարները կառուցված են հատկապես նրա համար, որպեսզի այնտեղ աղոթեն: Ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե մարդիկ իմանան, որ Հիսուս ասել է. "Մի՛ աղոթեք, հակառակ դեպքում մեղք եք գործում": Եթե չլինեն ոչ աղոթքներ, ոչ ծոմ, ոչ արարողություններ, ոչ նվիրատվություններ, հոգևորականությունն ինչո՞վ է ապրելու: Հիսուս քարուքանդ է անում կազմակերպված կրոնի հիմքերը` Քրիստոսը մնում է, իսկ քրիստոնեությունը կորչում է անհետ:

Այս խոսքերը կանոնական մեկնակերպ չմտան` դրանք չէր կարելի այնտեղ թողնել: Եվ դուք նույնպես դրանք սխալ հասկանալու վտանգի տակ եք, բայց կարող եք գլուխ հանել դրանից, եթե_ զգաք,_ թե ինչի մասին եմ ես խոսում: Հիսուս աղոթքների և սովելու դեմ չէ, նա բոլորովին դեմ չէ ողորմություն տալուն` Հիսուս դեմ է կեղծ դիմակներին:

Ձեզանից պետք է միայն իսկականը դուրս գա: Սկզբում պետք է փոխել քեզ, փոխակերպվել, միայն այդ ժամանակ արարքներդ ազնիվ կլինեն:


_Օգոստինոս Երանելուն մի անգամ հարցրեցին. "Ինչպե՞ս վարվենք: Մենք 
տգետ մարդիկ ենք, դու մեզ պարզորեն բացատրի, մատների վրա": 

Եվ Օգոստինոսը պատասխանեց. "Եթե հարցն այդպես է, ես կասեմ միայն. 
սիրե՛ք: Եթե սիրեք, ուրեմն մնացած ամեն ինչ էլ ճշմարիտ կլինի":_


Իհարկե, երբ սիրում ես, քո բոլոր գործերը ճշմարիտ են: Իսկ երբ սիրել չգիտես, ամեն ինչ սխալ է, ինչ էլ որ անես:

Սերը` անշահախնդրություն է: Սերը` ներքին միջուկն է: Սերը` երանություն է: Սերը` երախտագիտություն է: Ահա թե որն է ամբողջ իմաստը. ապրիր նրանով, ինչ դու_ կաս,_ այլ ոչ նրանով, ինչ_ անում ես: Անելը`_ մակերեսն է, իսկ_ լինելը`_ խորքերը: 

Թող ամենն, ինչ դուրս է գալիս ձեզանից, ելնի հոգուց: Մի կշռադատեք ձեր արարքները, ավելի լավ է` փոխեք ձեր էությունը: Իսկականը` այն չէ, ինչ դու _անում ես,_ այլ այն, ինչ դու _կաս:_


Ասյօրվա համար բավական է:

----------

GriFFin (25.10.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԱՆԻՄԱ՛ՍՏ Է:
ԱՆՀԱՎԱՏԱԼԻ՛ Է

Զրույց   վեցերորդ




Հիսուս ասաց. 
Արքայությունը նման է հովվի, 
ով ունի հարյուր ոչխար: 

Նրանցից մեկը, ամենամեծը, մոլորվել էր: 

Նա թողեց իննսունիննին 
(և) սկսեց փնտրել մեկին, մինչև գտավ նրան: 

Այդքան չարչարվելուց հետո, նա ասաց ոչխարին. 
Ես քեզ սիրում եմ ավելի, քան իննսունիննին:*


Ամենահուզիչ հանելուկներից մեկն է` ի՞նչ է լինելու մեղավորների հետ, մոլորված հոգիների հետ: Ինչպե՞ս է Աստվածայինը վարվելու նրանց հետ: Պատժու՞մ են արդյոք մեղավորներին: Գոյություն ունի՞ դժոխք: Հոգևորականները միաձայն պնդում են, որ մեղավորներին տարտարոս են նետելու հավերժական տանջանքների: Բայց մի՞թե Աստված կարող է պատժել որևէ մեկին: Մի՞թե նա գթասիրտ չէ: Եվ եթե ինքն Աստված չգիտի ներել, ուրեմն ո՞վ գիտի:

Այս հարցերին տարբեր պատասխաններ են տվել, բայց Հիսուսի պատասխանը բոլորից հիանալի է հնչում: Սակայն նախքան նրա մասին խոսելը, պետք է պարզաբանել որոշ հարցեր` որոշակի նախապատրաստություն է հարկավոր:

Երբ մենք ինչ-որ մեկին պատժում ենք, մեր արդարացման մի կույտ պատճառներ կգտնենք, բայց իսկական պատճառներն այլ են: Մի մոռացեք, որ փաստարկներն ու պատճառները` տարբեր բաներ են: Համարենք, որ դու` հայր ես կամ մայր, իսկ քո երեխան արել է մի բան, ինչին դու հավանություն չես տալիս: Եվ այստեղ կարևոր չէ, լավ է նա վարվել, թե վատ: Ո՞վ գիտի, թե ինչն է լավ, իսկ ինչը` վատ: Կարևորն այն է, որ դու հավանություն չես տալիս, - և արարքն անմիջապես _վատ վարմունք_  է դառնում: Կարող է, այն իրոք վատն է, կարող է, ոչ, բանն այդ չէ, - ճիշտ է այն, ինչ քեզ է դուր գալիս: Վերջին հաշվով, ամեն ինչ քո հավանությունից է կախված:

Եվ, երբ երեխան շեղվում է ճանապարհից, երբ ինչ-որ վատ բան է անում` վատ քո՛ տեսանկյունից, - դու նրան պատժում ես: Բայց գլխավոր պատճառն այլ է. նա քեզ _չի լսել_:  Լավ, թե վատ` կարևոր չէ, գլխավորը, նա դիպել է քո ինքնասիրությանը: Երեխան գնացել է քո կամքին հակառակ, փորձել է իրենը պնդել: Նա "ոչ" է ասել քեզ, հորը, իշխանությանը, տիրոջը` և դու նրան պատժում ես: Պատճառն այն է միայն, որ խռովված է քո ինքնասիրությունը, իսկ պատիժը` վրեժի պես մի բան է:

Փաստարկներ, արդարացումներ` դա լրիվ այլ բան է: Դու ուղղակի ապացուցում ես քեզ, որ երեխադ վատ է վարվել, իսկ իրեն լավ պահել է պետք: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս դրան հասնես, եթե ոչ պատժի միջոցով: Ստիպված ես պատժել, որպեսզի երեխան լսող լինի, իսկ պարգևատրել` երբ նա հնազանդ է: Դա էլ հենց ճիշտ կյանքի պայմանն է: Բայց դա արդարացում է, դու համոզում ես սեփական բանականությանդ, չնայած իսկական ենթագիտակցական պատճառն այլ է:

Ենթագիտակցական պատճառը լրիվ այլ է. երեխային պետք է _սանձել,_ պետք է հիշեցնել նրան, թե ով է գլխավորն այստեղ, իսկ ով` ենթական: Միայն դու իրավունք ունես որոշել, լավ է դա թե վատ, միայն դու իրավուք ունես տալ ցուցմունքներ: Երեխային չի կարելի ազատություն տալ, նա` քո սեփականությունն է, դու ես նրա տերը: Եվ յուրաքանչյուր անհնազանդության համար նա պետք է տառապի: [/COLOR]

----------

GriFFin (25.10.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եթե հարցնեք հոգեբաններին, նրանք նույնպես կասեն, որ յուրաքանչյուր արարքի մեջ կարևոր է տարբերել տրամաբանական հիմնավորումներն ու իսկական պատճառները: Նպատակահարմար պատճառաբանումները` խորամանկ բաներ են: Դրանք հենց նրա համար են պետք, որպեսզի թաքցնեն իրական պատճառները և առաջին հայացքից ճշմարտանման սուտ հրամցնեն: Եվ դա տեղի է ունենում ոչ միայն զավակների ու երեխաների միջև: Նույնը տեղի է ունենում նաև հասարակության և բարեպաշտ ճանապարհից շեղված անհատների միջև: Դրա համար էլ հենց կառուցում են բանտերը, դրա համար էլ գրում են օրենքները` դա վրեժ է, հասարակության վրեժն անկախ անձից: 

Հասարակությունը խռովարարներ չի հանդուրժում, չէ որ նրանք սպառնում են խախտել դրված կարգը: Խռովարարի հայացքները հաճախ շատ ճշմարիտ են: Աթենքը ժամանակին չկարողացավ հանդուրժել Սոկրատեսին, և ոչ թե այն բանի համար, որ նա սուտ էր խոսում` նա լավ էլ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր ասում, - բայց հասարակությունն այդ հանդուրժել չէր կարող, հակառակ դեպքում խիզախում էր կործանվել, ամբողջ հիմնված կարգը կարելի էր աղբարկղը նետել: Հասարակությունն ուղղակի քարուքանդ կլիներ: Եվ Սոկրատեսին ստիպված եղան զոհաբերել հասարակությանը:

Իսկ Հիսուսին խաչեցին` և ոչ թե, որովհետև նա ինչ-որ սխալ բան էր ասում: Աշխարհի երեսին դեռևս երբեք այդքան ճշմարիտ խոսքեր չէին ասվել, բայց նրան մահապատժի ենթարկեցին հանուն հասարակությունը պահպանելու, որովհետև Հիսուսի խոսքերն ու գործերը հասարակության համար չափազանց վտանգավոր էին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հասարակությունը սպառնալիք չի հանդուրժի և անհնազանդներին անպայման կպատժի: Եվ դրա համար նա բազում արդարացումներ ունի. ասում են, որ պատիժը որպես բարիք է ծառայում բոլորի` այդ թվում նաև մեղսագործի համար: Ոչ ոք, ընդ որում, երբեք չի ճշտում, թե ինչ բարիք է դա բերել և հատկապես` ում: Ոճրագործներին պատժում են արդեն մի քանի հազարամյակ, չնայած ոչ ոք չի մտածում, վերադաստիարակվու՞մ են արդյոք հանցագործները պատժի շնորհիվ: Բայց հանցագործությունն աճում է, բանտերն ավելի ու ավելի շատանում են, և նրանց մեջ էլ` հանցագործների ամբոխները: Որքան ավելի շատանում են օրենքները, այնքան ավելի շատանում են հանցագործները: Որքան ավելի շատանում են դատարանները, այնքան ավելի շատանում են դատավճիռները: Արդյունքը կատարելապես անհեթեթ է. հանցագործությունն անշեղորեն աճում է:

Ուրեմն ի՞նչն է բանը: Հանցագործը նույնպես զգում է, որ հասարակությունն ուղղակի արդարանում է և պատժում է իրեն ոչ թե վատ արարքների, այլ այն բանի համար, որ ինքը _բռնվել է:_  Եվ նրա մոտ ծագում են սեփական տրամաբանական դատողությունները. հաջորդ անգամ պետք է ավելի խելոք լինել, ավելի խորամանկ և գաղտնապահ, այսքանը: Այս անգամ նա բռնվեց, որովհետև ինչ-որ բան հաշվի չէր առել: Այստեղ կարևոր չէ, որ նա վատ բան է անում: Այս անգամ ավելի խելոք է գտնվել հասարակությունը, բայց մենք դեռ կտեսնենք... Այժմ հանցագործն արդեն ինքն իրեն էլ ցանկանում է ապացուցել, որ ավելի հնարամիտ, ավելի խելոք ու խորամանկ է, այս անգամ իրեն հաստատ չեն բռնի: Հանցագործը միշտ համարում է, որ իրեն պատժել են ոչ թե արարքի համար, այլ որովհետև նա թույլ է տվել, որ իրեն բռնեն: Պատիժը նրան մի բան է սովորեցնում միայն. բռնվել այլևս չի կարելի:

Եվ, երբ բանտարկյալը նստում է սահմանված ժամկետը, բանտից դուրս է գալիս ավելի հմուտ ոճրագործ. նա ապրել է երդվյալ հանցագործների կողքին, շատ բան է նրանցից սովորել, չէ՞ որ նրանց ավելի հաճախ են պատժել, նրանք ավելի շատ են տառապել` չէ՞ որ բռնվել են այնուամենայնիվ, - բայց մարդկանց խաբելու բազմաթիվ միջոցներ են հորինել: Բանտում հավաքում են նրանց, ովքեր ոճրագործությունների հսկայական ճանապարհ են անցել: Կյանքը նրանց կողքին, աշխատանքը նրանց կողքին, նրանցից սովորելը նորեկին շատ բան է տալիս` նա սովորում է, թե ինչպես հանցանք կատարի և օրենքի ճանկը չընկնի: Եվ այդպես նա ավելի վտանգավոր է դառնում: 

Պատիժը չի կասեցնում ոչ ոքու, բայց հասարակությունը շարունակում է համարել, որ արդարադատությունն օգնում է պայքարել վատ արարքների հետ: Սխալվում են թե օրենքները, և թե ոճրագործները. իրականում հասարակությունն ուղղակի վրեժ է լուծում խռովարարներից: Իսկ հանցագործը` նա նույնպես ամեն ինչ գիտի, չէ՞ որ մի ինքնասիրությունը, թող նույնիսկ չգիտակցված, բայց հեշտությամբ հասկանում է մյուսի լեզուն: Եվ հանցագործը նույնպես մտածում է. "Դե լավ, իր ժամանակին ես նույնպես վրեժ կլուծեմ, միայն թե ժամանակ տվեք": Դա ինքնասիրությունների բախում է` հասարակության և հանցագործի ինքնասիրությունների:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բայց արդյո՞ք Աստված այդպիսին է: Արդյո՞ք նա նման է մեր արդարադատությանը, մեր դատարաններին, մեր հայրերին ու ղեկավարներին: Մի՞թե նա նույնքան դաժան է, որքան և հասարակությունը: Մի՞թե հոգու խորքում Աստված նույնքան ինքնասեր է, որքան մենք: Արդյոք վրեժ առնու՞մ է նա մեզանից մեր անհնազանդության համար: Պատժու՞մ է արդյոք մեզ: Եթե այո, ուրեմն ի՞նչ մի աստավածային բան կա նրա մեջ, նա, պարզվում է, սովորական մարդ է:

Սա է կարևորագույն հարցերից մեկը. ի՞նչ է անում Աստված ճշմարիտ ճանապարհից շեղված մեղավորների հետ: Բարյացկա՞մ է արդյոք նրանց հանդեպ: Պատասխանից շատ բան է կախված: Եթե նա ցանկանում է անաչառ լինել, ուրեմն չի կարող կարեկցել` արդարությունն ու կարեկցանքն անհամատեղելի են: Կարեկցել նշանակում է կարողնալ ներել չնայած ամեն ինչի, բայց դա արդարություն չէ...


_Մի սուրբ իր ամբողջ կյանքում եռանդագին աղոթում էր և ոչ մի մեղք չէր գործել: Ամենից շատ նա վախենում էր անցնել սահմանը` նա ապրում էր իր փոքրիկ աշխարհում, ինքնարար բանտում: Նա երբեք 
ոչ մի վատ բան չէր արել, բարեպաշտ անձ էր, ոչ մի զգայական հաճույք իրեն չէր թույլատրում, իսկական ճգնավորի կյանք  էր վարում: 
Իսկ նրա կողքին ապրում էր մեկ այլ մարդ` սա թող էր տալիս իր բոլոր ցանկություններին, անում էր, ինչ խելքին փչի, գնում էր այնտեղ, ուր տանում էին իր զգացմունքները, վայելում էր 
կյանքի բոլոր ուրախությունները: Նա ինչ ասես չէր արել, նա շատ մեղքեր էր գործել` 
և նրանք երկուսն էլ ընկան դրախտ, երկուսն էլ Աստծո մերձավորները դարձան:_

Ի՞նչ է ուրեմն ստացվում: Չպարգևատրել բարեպաշտին և չպատժել մեղավորին` ինչ-որ այնքան էլ ազնիվ բան չէ: Եթե պարգևատրես երկուսին էլ, նույնպես անարդար կլինի, չէ՞ որ բարեպաշտը կմտածի. "Ես այնքան ջանք թափեցի, իսկ ամեն ինչ անիմաստ էր": Եթե մեղավորը ստանում է նույնն, ինչ սուրբը, ուրեմն ի՞նչ իմաստ կա բարեպաշտ լինել: Բոլոր ջանքերն իզուր են: Այդ դեպքում Աստված կարեկցող է, բայց կատարելապես անարդար:

Իսկ եթե նա արդար է, թվաբանությունը պարզ է. մեղավորին կպատժեն, սրբին կպարգևատրեն: Բայց այդ դեպքում էլ Աստված զուրկ է կարեկցանքից` դա սովորական մարդ է, նա ակամա դաժան է, չէ՞ որ առանց դաժանության արդարություն էլ չկա: Արդարը ստիպված է մտքով ապրել, այլ ոչ սրտով:

Դատավորը սիրտ չպետք է ունենա, հակառակ դեպքում դատավճիռն արդար չի լինի: Նա մեղադրյալի հանդեպ ոչ մի կարեկցանք չպետք է ունենա` բարությունը խոչընդոտ կդառնա արդարադատության համար: Արդար մարդն իրեն հաշվիչ մեքենայի պես պետք է պահի: Նրանից մնում է միայն օրենքներով, պարգևներով ու պատիժներով լեցուն գլուխը, - սիրտը խանգարելու է միայն, այստեղ զգացմունքներով առաջնորդվել չի կարելի: Դատավորը պետք է լինի անզգա, անհոգի կողմնակի դիտորդ: Մի խոսքով, ամեն ինչ շատ բարդ է, չէ որ դարեր շարունակ մեզ պնդում են, որ Աստված միաժամանակ և բարի է` և արդար: Ծագում է պարադոքս, հակասություն` ինչպե՞ս այն լուծել:

Հիսուս տվել է պատասխանը, հիանալի պատասխան: Եկեք պարզաբանենք նրա ասածի իմաստը: Դա հեշտ չէ, քանի որ այն տարաձայնվում է մեր նախապաշարմունքների և սովորական դարձած համոզմունքների հետ: Հիսուս ընդհանրապես չի հավատում պատժին: Հիսուսի նմաններն անկարող են հավատալ պատժի տված օգտին, չէ՞ որ ցանկացած պատիժ, ըստ էության, վրեժխնդրություն է: Բուդդան, Քրիշնան, Հիսուս չեն հավատում պատժին և այդ պատճառով հեշտությամբ դեն են նետում հավատն այն մասին, իբր Աստված _արդարամիտ է:_  Շատ ավելի կարևոր է պահպանել նրա մյուս հատկանիշը` կարեկից լինելը: Արդարացությունը` մաքուր մարդկային նպատակ է, իսկ կարեկցանքն` աստվածային բնույթ է: Արդարացիությունը միշտ ինչ-որ պայմաններ է դնում. "Արա այսպես` և կստանաս սա: Այսպես մի՛ արա, հակառակ դեպքում կզրկվես սրանից": Իսկ կարեկցանքը պայմաններ չի դնում:

Աստված կարեկցող է: Եվ այդ հասկանալու համար, սկսենք մեղավորից...

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Արքայությունը նման է հովվի, 
ով ունի հարյուր ոչխար: 

Նրանցից մեկը, ամենամեծը, մոլորվել էր: 

Նա թողեց իննսունիննին 
(և) սկսեց փնտրել մեկին, մինչև գտավ նրան: 

Այդքան չարչարվելուց հետո, նա ասաց ոչխարին. 
Ես քեզ սիրում եմ ավելի, քան իննսունիննին:_


Անիմա՛ստ է, անհավատալի՛ է: Բայց ճիշտ է: Փորձեք թափանցել իմաստի մեջ. Աստծո Արքայությունը_ "...նման է հովվի, ով ունի հարյուր ոչխար: Նրանցից մեկը, ամենամեծը, մոլորվել էր":_  Այդպես էլ հենց լինում է` հոտից միշտ ամենալավերն են կտրվում:

Եթե դու հինգ երեխա ունես, ուրեմն նրանցից հենց ամենալավը քեզ չի լսում, հենց նա է, որ փորձում է հայտարարել իր իրավունքների մասին: Մնացածը միշտ հնազանդ են, իսկ լավագույնն ըմբոստանում է, որովհետև նա մյուսներից խելոք է: Խելացիությունը միշտ խռովարար է. որքան ավելի շատ է խելքը, այնքան ավելի ուժեղ է խռովությունը: Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր չեն ընդվզում, ովքեր միշտ ասում են "այո", հաշվիր թե մեռած են` ծնողներին, իհարկե, հեշտ է նրանց հետ, բայց այդպիսի երեխաների մեջ կյանք չկա: Նրանք հնազանդ են ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ սիրում են ծնողին, - նրանք ուղղակի թույլ են, վախվորած, անկամ, նրանք չեն կարողանում իրենց պաշտպանել: 

Նայեք ձեր շուրջ. համարյա բոլոր նրանք, ում լավն են համարում, իրականում ուղղակի թուլակամներ են: Նրանց բարությունը` ոչ թե ուժից է, այլ թուլությունից: Նրանք լավն են հենց այն պատճառով, որ չեն համարձակվում վատը լինել: Բայց ի՞նչ օգուտ թուլությունից բխող բարությունից: Բարությունը պետք է ուժի հետևանք լինի, միայն այդ ժամանական այն իսկապես լավ բան է, միայն այդ ժամանակ նրա մեջ կյանք կա, լիարժեք կյանք:

Եվ այդ պատճառով է, որ սրբությունն ավելի վեհասքանչ է այն ժամանակ, երբ բարեպաշտ է դառնում մեղավորը: Եթե սովորական մարդը բարեպաշտ է իր թուլությունից, այդպիսի սրբությունն անգույն է և մեռած, անկյանք: Անկարողությունից էլ կարելի է սուրբ դառնալ` բայց հիշեք, որ այդ դեպքում շատ բան ես կորցնում: Սուրբ պետք է լինել _ելնելով ուժից`_ -  միայն այդպես: Նա, ով բարի է այն պատճառով միայն, որ ընդունակ չէ չար լինել, - այնքան էլ լավը չէ: Բավական է քիչ ուժեղանա, անմիջապես կսկսի վատ բաներ կատարել: Տվեք նրան իշխանություն` և նա անմիջապես դեպի վատը կփոխվի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կարո՞ղ է իշխանությունը փոխել ուժեղ մարդուն: Երբեք, չէ՞ որ նա արդեն ուժեղ է: Եթե իշխանությունը կարողանար նրան փոխել, նա սեփական ուժից արդեն իսկ կփոխվեր: Իշխանությունը միայն թույլերին է փչացնում, ում բարությունն` անզորությունից է: Լորդ Էքթոնն ասել է. "Իշխանությունը փչացնում է` և փչացնում է վերջնականապե՛ս": Ես, թերևս, կավելացնեի մի պայման, քանզի Էքթոնի խոսքերը զափազանց կատեգորիկ են: Իրականում այդպես է լինում ոչ միշտ: Իշխանությունը փչացնում է, եթե մարդ բարի է անզորությունից; իսկ եթե բարությունն ուժից է` ոչ մի իշխանություն այն չի փոխի: Մի՞թե այն կարող է քեզ փչացնել, եթե դու առանց դրա էլ շատ բան ես հասկացել, եթե դու առանց այն էլ ուժ ունեիր: Բայց որոշել, թե որտեղից է մարդու մեջ բարությունը, շատ է դժվար...

Եթե դու չես գողանում միայն այն պատճառով, որ վախենում ես բանտից, ուրեմն գող կդառնաս հենց այն օրը, երբ համոզվես, որ քեզ չեն բռնի: Կսկսես գողանալ, եթե համոզված լինես, որ ոչ ոք չի նկատի: Հիմա քեզ գողությունից հետ է պահում վախը միայն: Դու ոչ ոքու չես սպանում միայն այն պատճառով, որ վախենում ես պատժից: Բայց, եթե վստահելի հնարավորություն ստեղծվի աննկատելի սպանել թշնամուդ, առանց դիմակազերծման վտանգի, դու անպայման այդ կանես: Եվ դա նշանակում է, որ քո բարությունը` թուլությունից է:

Եվ իրոք, ինչպե՞ս կարող է թուլությունն իսկական բարություն ցուցաբերել: Բարությունը հսկայական էներգիա է պահանջում: Հիշեք. բարությունը` շքեղություն է, սրբությունը` շքեղություն  է, նրանք լիառատությունից են գալիս: Ուրիշների հետ սկսում ես կիսվել այն ժամանակ, երբ էներգիան չափից շատ է, երբ այն ափերից դուրս է ելնում: Դու ոչ ոքու չես օգտագործի` դրա կարիքը չկա: Եվ այդ ժամանակ դու կարող ես տալ ամբողջ հոգով` այնքան շատ է էներգիան, որ միևնույն է, այն չես պահի: Քեզ հաճելի է կիսվել քեզանով և հրաժարվել քեզանից, քեզ դուր է գալիս դեն նետել ավելորդը և քո կյանքը նվիրել ուրիշներին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եթե դու ինչ-որ բանի ավելցուկ ունես, կիսվելը հաճելի է: Կա այսպիսի օրենք. ափսոս է իրականում այն, ինչ քոնը չէ: Քոնը երբեք ափսոս չէ: Դու տիրում ես մի բանի այն ժամանակ միայն, եթե հեշտությամբ կարող ես դրանից բաժանվել: Իսկ եթե ափսոսում ես, ներքին վախի ճշգրիտ նշան է դա. դու վախենում ես, որ իրականում դա քեզ չի պատկանում: Հոգում դու գիտակցում ես, որ դա քոնը չէ, որ վաղ թե ուշ այն քեզանից կվերցնեն: Հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ ափսոսում ես տալ: Եվ միայն քո սիրով կիսվել կարողանալն է նշանակում, որ սիրում ես իսկապես: Միայն սեփական կյանքը տալն է ցուցադրում, որ իրոք կենդանի ես: Այլ կերպ ճշմարտությունն անհնար է իմանալ:

Շատերի մոտ բարությունը թուլությունից է գալիս: Բայց դա խաբուսիկություն է ընդամենը, կեղծ մետաղադրամ` նույնպիսի խաբեություն է, ինչպես արհեստական, պլաստիկ ծաղիկները: Ծառերը ծաղկում են այն պատճառով միայն, որ լիքն են էներգիայի ավելցուկով: Ծաղիկները` շքեղություն են, և ծառը ծաղկում է այն ժամանակ միայն, երբ կարող է իրեն այդ թույլ տալ: Եթե նրան բավարար խոնավություն և պարարտացում չտաս, եթե հողն աղքատ է նրանից, ինչ անհրաժեշտ է աճի համար, տերևներ կլինեն, բայց ծաղիկները չեն երևա:

Կա որոշակի կարգ. բարձրագույնը հայտնվում է այն բանից հետո միայն, երբ նրա համար բավարար է էներգիան: Երբ կիսաքաղց վիճակում ես ապրում, առաջինն անհետանում է մտքիդ սրությունը, որովհետև դա` ծաղիկ է: Աղքատ երկրներում մարդիկ աղքատ են ոչ այնքան մարմնով, որքան մտքով: Աղքատ երկրում խելոք մարդիկ քիչ են, որովհետև խելքը` ծաղիկ է: Էներգիան ավելի վեր է բարձրանում այն ժամանակ միայն, երբ բավարարված են բոլոր մարմնական պահանջները: Քանի դեռ մարմինը զուրկ է ամենաանհրաժեշտից, ամբողջ էներգիան ծախսվում է մարմնի պահանջների վրա: Սկզբում պետք է խնամել հիմքերը: Նախ և առաջ պետք է սնուցել արմատները: Առանց արմատների ծաղկունքն անհնար է` եթե մարդ զրկվի մարմնից, որտե՞ղ է գիտակցությունն ապրելու: Բայց կարեկցանքն ավելի վեր է մտքից, իսկ խորհրդածումն` ավելի վեր է...

Բուդդան ու Մահավիրան հայտնվեցին Հնդկաստանում, երբ երկիրը հարուստ էր: Այն ժամանակներից ի վեր քիչ չեն եղել այսպես կոչված "սրբերը"` բայց չի եղել մեկը, որ կհավասարվեր Բուդդային: Այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել, չէ՞ որ ծաղկունքը հնարավոր է միայն էներգիայի լիության, ավելցուկի ներքո` միայն երբ էներգիան սկսում է հաճու՛յք  ստանալ իրենից: Եվ, երբ նա խաղում է, երբ պտտվում է ինքն իր մեջ, այդ ժամանակ էլ ծագում է ներքին բոլորապտույտը: Էներգիան դառնում է խորհրդածում, հայտնվում է Բուդդան, ծնվում է երանությունը:

Մի ջրեք ծառը` և առաջինը կանհետանան ծաղիկները, հետո կթոշնեն տերևները, հետո կմեռնեն ճյուղերը, իսկ արմատները կնահատակվեն վերջում, չէ որ քանի դեռ կան արմատները, ծառը դեռևս կարող է նորից ծաղկել: Այդ պատճառով ծառն առաջին հերթին խնայում է իր արմատները: Արմատները` ամենացածր մասն են, բայց հենց ամենացածրն էլ պետք է պահպանել, որովհետև դա հենարանն է: Եվ երբ երաշտն անցնի, երբ անձրևները գան և նորից խոնավություն լինի, արմատները կներծծեն այն` և ծառի վրա նորից կհայտնվի սաղարթը, իսկ հետո ծաղիկներն էլ: Ճիշտ նույնպես է կառուցված մարդն էլ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բարի պետք է լինել ելնելով Ուժից, այլ ոչ թուլությունից... Եվ ես չեմ ասում, թե ավելի լավ է վատը լինել, չէ որ թույլը վատն էլ չի դառնա: Վատին, ինչպես և լավին, էներգիա է հարկավոր: Առանց էներգիա չի կարելի նույնիսկ վատ ու չար լինել, առանց էներգիա չի կարելի լավը լինել` չէ որ և բարին, և չարն իրոք գոյություն ունեն: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է _ինչ-որ_ բան լինել առանց էներգիայի: Կարելի է առնվազն թաքնվել կեղծ դիմակի տակ. իսկ իրականում դու ոչինչ ես, դու` տեսանելիություն ես, ֆասադ, խաբկանք, ուրվական, այլ ոչ իսկական մարդ: Եվ ամենն, ինչ անում ես դու, նույնպես անիրական է: Այդպես էլ ստացվում է. դու միայն ձևացնում ես, որ բարի ես, ձև ես թափում, որ բարեպաշտ ես: Եվ դու քեզ սուրբ ես համարում ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ հասել ես Աստվածայնության, այլ այն պատճառով միայն, որ վատ ոչինչ չես անում:

Երբ հասնում ես Աստվածայնության` դա նվաճում է, կենսահաստատ էներգիայի սխրանք: Դու աստվածակերպ ես դառնում, որից հետո Աստվածայնությունը քեզ տրվում է առանց որևէ լարման` ամեն ինչ ինքնիրեն է լինում: Կարելի է պայքարել ներսիդ վատի հետ, բայց դա բացասող էներգիա է: Երբ պայքարում ես ինչ-որ բանի հետ, քո մեջ կա ցանկություն: Մեղք գործելու գայթակղությունն էլ հավասարազոր է վարմունքի` ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա: Ահա թե ինչով է մեղքը տարբերվում ոճրագործությունից:

Ոճրագործությունը` ինքը վարմունքն է: Քանի դեռ մտադրում ես ոճրագործությունը, ոչ մի դատարան իրավունք չունի քեզ պատժել, չէ որ դատարանները մտքի վրա իշխանություն չունեն, նրանք դատապարտում են մարմինը միայն, իսկ ոճրագործությունը` դա արդեն արարք է: Ես կարող եմ գաղտնի երազել ոչնչացնել ողջ աշխարհը, բայց ոչ մի դատարան ինձ չի պատժի այն բանի համար միայն, որ ես այդ մասին մտածում եմ: Ես կարող եմ նույնիսկ խոստովանել իմ մտադրությունների մասին, բայց, քանի դեռ ոչ ոքու չեմ սպանել, դրանում ոչ մի ոճրագործություն չկա: Մտքերը դեռևս գործ չեն դարձել: Արարքները` ահա թե ինչով է զբաղվում արդարադատությունը, իսկ մտքերը նրան չեն վերաբերվում: Ահա թե որն է տարբերությունը ոճրագործության և մեղքի միջև:

Մեղքը` ոչ միայն գործերում է, այլ նաև մտքերում: Միտքը` սաղմն է, և այնքան էլ կարևոր չէ, կվերաճի միտքը գործի կամ ոչ: Եթե վատ միտքը գործ դառնա, կարելի է խոսել ոճրագործության մասին: Բայց նման մտքի ի հայտ գալն արդեն մեղք է: Աստվածայինի համար դու արդեն ոճրագործ ես, մոլորված հոգի: Սակայն պետք է հասկանալ նաև մեկ այլ ճշմարտություն, թող որ այն նույնիսկ դժվար է հասկանալ. մոլորյալ ոչխարնեերը միշտ ավելի ուժեղ են նրանցից, ով ճանապարհից չի շեղվում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ճանապարհից միշտ լավագույններն են շեղվում: Մտեք գժանոց, և ինքներդ կտեսնեք. ամենախելոքներն են խելագարվում: Վերհիշենք քսաներորդ դարի վերջին յոթանասուն տարիները. խելագարվում էին ամենալավերը: Միջակությունը չի խելագարվում: Նիցշեն, աշխարհի ամենախելոք մարդկանցից մեկը, խելագարվեց: Նա ուղղակի չէր կարող խուսափել խելագարությունից` չափազանց շատ էներգիա ուներ: Նա այնքան էներգիա ուներ, որ անհնար էր այն պահել, այն գերլցրել էր նրան, ողողել էր իրենով: Դա փոքրիկ առվակ չէր, Նիցշեն ուղղակի անկարող էր պահել իր էներգիայի բուռն, օվկիանոսային հոսքը: Նիցշեն, Նիժինսկին` բոլորը խելագարվեցին: Վերհիշեք այդ յոթանասուն տարիները, և ինքներդ կհասկանաք, որ խելագարվում էր մարդկության սերուցքը, ամենալավերը, արտասովորները:

Դա անհեթեթություն է թվում. խելագարվում են հանճարները, այլ ոչ թե միջակությունները: Բայց ինչու՞ շարքային մարդը գիտակցությունը չի կորցնում: Նա ավելորդ էներգիա չունի: Երեխան անկառավարելի է դառնում, երբ գերլցվում է էներգիայով` և նա սկսում է մեկ այս, մեկ այն բանը մոգոնել: Միայն անուժ երեխան լուռ կնստի անկյունում: Նրան բավական է ասել. "Կրկնիր "Ռամա, Ռամա, Հարրի Ռամա""` և նա կսկսի կրկնել, դու միայն տերողորմյան նրա ձեռքը խոթիր: Բայց իսկապես կենդանի երեխան դեն կնետի ձեր տերողորմյան և կասի. "Ի՛նչ հիմար բան է սա: Ես ցանկանում եմ խաղալ, մագլցել ծառերը: Ես ցանկանում եմ գործե՛լ":

Կյանքը` էներգիա է: Միայն ճլորած, անարյուն միտքը ճանապարհից չի շեղվում: Նա ուղղակի չի կարող դա թույլ տալ իրեն. չափազանց մեծ էներգիա է անհրաժեշտ, որպեսզի մոտենաս անդունդի եզրին: Բայց հենց նրանք, ովքեր շեղվում են ճանապարհից, հետո բուդդաներ են դառնում` եթե, իհարկե, հաջողվի գտնել նրանց մացառուտում: Եթե Նիցշեն սկսեր խորհրդածել, նա բուդդա կդառնար: Եթե նա այդքան ուժ է ունեցել խելագարվելու համար, ուրեմն այդ ուժը կհերիքեր պայծառանալու համար էլ` էներգիան նույնն է,  պետք է ուղղակի նրա ուղղվածությունը փոխել: Եթե պոտենցիալ բուդդան բուդդա չի դառնում, ուրեմն խելագարվում է ուղղակի` էլ ի՞նչ պետք է անի էներգիայի ավելցուկը: Եթե էներգիան ստեղծագործելու հնարավորություն չունի, այն սկսում է ավերել: Մտեք ցանկացած գժանոց. այնտեղ ամենախելոք մարդիկ են հավաքված: Նրանք կորցրել են բանականությունը հենց այն պատճառով, որ արտասովոր են: Նրանք խելագար են, որովհետև կարողացել են նայել ձեզանից հեռու, ձեզանից խորը գնալ: Եվ, հայացք նետելով այնտեղ, խորքերը, նրանք կորցրել են բոլոր պատրանքները...

Կյանքն այսքան հանելուկային է հենց այն պատճառով, որ, երբ ավելի խորն ես մտնում նրա մեջ, առողջ գիտակցություն պահպանելը շատ է դժվարանում: Ոմանք պահպանում են այն պատճառով, որ ոչինչ չեն տեսնում: Հոգեբաններն ասում են, որ մարդիկ նկատում են կյանքի երկու տոկոսը միայն, իսկ մնացած իննսունութ տոկոսն աննկատ է մնում: Եվ, եթե դուք սկսեիք նկատել ավելին, ընկալումը կողողեր ձեզ, իսկ այդպիսի հոսանքի անհնար է դիմադրել` դուք ուղղակի կխելագարվեիք, կընկնեիք մոլուցքի մեջ:

Որոշ հոգեբաններ, ովքեր լրջորեն ուսումնասիրել են խելագարությունը, - օրինակ այնպիսիք, ինչպես դոկտոր Լանգը, - դեմ են առել հետաքրքիր փաստերի: Ահա թե որն է դրանցից մեկը. խելագարվում են լավագույնները, իսկ ոճրագործներ դառնում են ամենախռովահույզները: Բավական է կյանքն այլ կեպ ընթանար, և նրանք կարող էին մեծ սրբեր դառնալ: Եվ բոլորովին էլ զարմանալի չէ, որ Վալմիկին* սուրբ դարձավ, չէ՞ որ նախկինում նա _դաքոյտ_  էր, ավազակ:

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
* _Վալմիկի (մ.թ.ա. V-IV)_ - հնդիկ երգիչ և բանաստեղծ, հին Հնդկաստանի մեծագույն էպոսներից մեկի, "Ռամայանայի" հեղինակը (կամ մշակողը): Ըստ ավանդույթի, սկզբում ավազակ է եղել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Մի անգամ ճանապարհով մի պայծառացած մարդ էր անցնում, և Վալմիկին` երդվյալ մարդասպանն ու ավազակը, - 
հարձակվեց նրա վրա: "Ի՞նչ ես ուզում", - հարցրեց պայծառացածը:

"Կողոպտել քեզ մինչև վերջին թելդ, ահա թե ինչ", - հայտարարեց Վալմիկին:

Եվ պայծառացածն ասաց. " Ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե դու կարողանաս այդ անել: Ես ներքին գանձեր ունեմ`գտիր դրանք և խլիր, 
եթե կարող ես": 

Վալմիկին ոչինչ չհասկացավ, բայց ասաց. Ներքինն ինձ չի հետաքրքրում: Ինձ սովորական բաներ են պետք":

"Ի՞նչ օգուտ դրանցից, - հարցրեց պայծառացածը: - Ինչի՞դ են դրանք պետք":

"Ես հոգում եմ հարազատներիս մասին: Պետք է կերակրել մորս, կնոջս, երեխաներիս: Նրանք կմեռնեն սովից, եթե ես դադարեմ թալանել: Իսկ ուրիշ ոչինչ անել ես չգիտեմ", - 
պատասխանեց Վալմիկին:

Այդ ժամանակ պայծառացածն ասաց. "Կապիր ինձ ծառից, որպեսզի չփախչեմ: Գնա տուն և խոստովանիր մորդ, կնոջդ ու երեխաներիդ, որ հանուն նրանց դու մեղք ես գործում: Հարցրու, 
պարա՞ստ են արդյոք նրանք քեզ հետ կիսել պատիժը: Պատրա՞ստ են լինել քո կողքին, երբ դու կանգնես Աստծո առջև 
քո վերջին դատին":

Եվ Վալմիկին առաջին անգամ կյանքում սկսեց մտորել: "Թերևս, դու ճիշտ ես, համաձայնվեց նա: - Գնամ հարցնեմ նրանց":

Նա վազեց տուն, տվեց այդ հարցը կնոջը, և վերջինս պատասխանեց.
"Ինչու՞ քո պատճառով պետք է ինձ պատժեն: Չէ՞ որ ես ինքս վատ ոչինչ չեմ արել: Քո արարքները` քո խղճի վրա են":

Մայրը պատասխանեց նրան. 
"Ինչու՞ ես պետք է պատասխան տամ քեզ համար: Ես` քո մայրն եմ, և ինձ օգնելը` քո պարտքն է: Ես չգիտեմ էլ նույնիսկ, թե որտեղից ես դու փող վերցնում, դա քո հոգսն է":

Ոչ ոք նրա մեղքերի համար պատասխան տալ չէր ուզում, և Վալմիկին ակնթարթորեն փոխվեց: Նա վերադարձավ ծառի մոտ, փռվեց պայծառացածի ոտքերի մոտ և ասաց. "Խնդրում եմ քեզ, տուր ինձ ներքին գանձերը, 
սովորական արժեքներն ինձ այլևս չեն անհանգստացնում: Թույլ տուր թալանեմ քո հոգին: Ես հասկացա, թե որքան եմ միայնակ: Միայն ես եմ պատասխանատու 
իմ արարքների համար, ուրիշ ոչ ոք պարտավոր չէ այդ անել: Ես ծնվել եմ միայնության մեջ, միայնակ էլ կմեռնեմ: Ինչ էլ որ անեմ, միայն ես եմ դրա պատասխանատուն, և ուրիշ ոչ ոք: Եվ հիմա ես ցանկանում եմ հասկանալ, 
թե ով եմ ես: Անցյալի հետ վերջացա՛ծ է: Բավակա՛ն է ավազակություն անել": 
Վալմիկին ակնթարթորեն փոխվեց:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Նույն բանը տեղի ունեցավ նաև Բուդդայի հետ:



_Մի մարդ, մարդասպան, խելագարության սահմանին էր հասել: Նաերդվել էր սպանել հազար մարդ, ոչ պակաս: Այդպես նա որոշել էր վրեժխնդիր լինեն հասարակությունից, 
որն իր հետ վատ էր վարվել: Նա երդվել էր վրեժխնդիր լինել և ուղիղ հազար մարդ սպանել: Նա կտրում էր իր ամեն զոհի մատը և շարում վզից կախած թոկից: Հազար մա՛տ: Նրանհենց այդպես էլ կոչում էին. 
Անգուլիմալա, այսինքն "հազար մատը վզին մարդ":

Նա սպանել էր արդեն ինը հարյուր իննուսինը մարդ: Մարդիկ դողում էին վախից: Բավական է լուր անցներ, որ ինչ-որ տեղ հայտնվել է Անգուլիմալան, և այդ տեղերում կյանքը դադարում էր: Այդ պատճառով մարդասպանը 
ոչ մի կերպ չէր կարողանում գտնել վերջին, հազարերորդ զոհին` միայն մեկ հոգու էր մնացել սպանել:

Մի անգամ Բուդդան անցնում էր անտառով: Շրջակա գյուղերում նրան զգուշացրել էին. "Մի՛ գնա անտառ: Այնտեղ թափառում է Անգուլիմալան, խելակորույս մարդասպա՛նը: Նրանից չես պրծնի` նա ուղղակի
սպանում է, նրա համար մեկ է, բուդդա ես դու թե ոչ: Մի՛ գնա անտառ: Կա այլ ճանապարհ, գնա նրանով, միայն ո՛չ անտառով": 

Իսկ Բուդդան ասաց. "Եթե ես չգնամ, ուրիշ ո՞վ կգնա: Նա փնտրում է վերջին զոհին, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է, թող այն ես լինեմ":

Անգուլիմալան համարյա կատարել էր իր երդումը: Նա ուժեղ մարդ էր, վճռական, չէ որ հասարակության դեմ էր հանդես եկել: Վերջին սպանությունը` և սպանությունների թիվն ուղիղ հազար կլինի: Նույնիսկ արքաներն ու զորապետները 
վախենում էին նրանից, նրանից վախենում էին կառավարությունը, դատավորներն ու ոստիկանությունը: Ոչ ոք ոչինչ անել չէր կարող: Բայց Բուդդան ասաց. "Նա էլ` մարդ է, ես պետք եմ նրան, այնպես որ պետք է փորձել:
Կամ նա կսպանի ինձ, կամ ես նրան": Որովհետև հենց այդ են անում բուդդաները. իրենց կյանքը դնում են խաղագծի վրա: Եվ Բուդդան գնաց անտառ: Նույնիսկ 
ամենահավատարիմ աշակերտները, ովքեր երդվել էին, որ երբեք նրան չեն լքի, կամաց-կամաց հետ մնացին` ճանապարհը շատ էր վտանգավոր:

Մինչև Բուդդան կբարձրանար բլուրը, որտեղ քարին նստած էր Անգուլիմալան, հետևում ոչ ոք չմնաց, Բուդդան մենակ էր: Բոլոր աշակերտներն ասես հօդս էին ցնդել: Անգուլիմալան նայեց այդ անմեղ անծանոթին` 
Բուդդան այնքան նման էր երեխայի, նա այնքան սքանչելի էր, որ նույնիսկ մարդասպանը խղճի խայթ զգաց: "Երևում է, այս ջահելը նույնիսկ չի գիտակցում, թե ով եմ ես: Նա, հավանաբար, չգիտի, որ այստեղով ոչ ոք չի անցնում", - մտածեց ավազակը: Բուդդան այնքան գեղեցիկ էր, այնքան անմեղ, որ նույնիսկ Անգուլիմալան մտածեց. "Վայել չէ նրան սպանել: Կենդանի կթողնեմ նրան: Սպանել մեկին դեռ կհասցնեմ":

Իսկ բարձրաձայն ասաց. "Հեռացի՛ր: Հե՛տ դառ և գնա քո ճանապարհով: Ոչ մի քա՛յլ այլևս: Ես` Անգուլիմալան եմ, վզիս ինը հարյուր իննսունինը մատ ունեմ կախած, միայն մեկն է մնացել: Հանուն երդմանս ես պատրաստ եմ 
նույնիսկ հարազատ մորս սպանել, եթե նա այստեղ հայտնվի: Մի՛ մոտեցիր ինձ, ես շատ եմ վտանգավոր: Ես ոչ աստծո եմ հավատում, ոչ սատանայի: Թքած, թե ով ես դու: Կարող է, բարի վանական ես, 
թող նույնիսկ մեծագույն սուրբ ես` մե՛կ է ինձ համար: Ինձ միայն վերջին մատն է հուզում, իսկ քո մատները ոչնչով վատը չեն մյուսներից, այնպես որ ավել մի մոտեցիր, եթե ոչ, կսպանեմ": Բայց Բուդդան 
մոտենում էր, ասես ոչինչ չի եղել:

Եվ Անգուլիմալան մտածեց. "Սա կամ խուլ է, կամ խելագա՛ր": Նա գոչեց նորից. "Կա՛նգ առ: Ոչ մի քա՛յլ այլևս": 

Իսկ Բուդդան ասաց. "Ես վաղուց արդեն քարացել եմ տեղումս: Ես չեմ շարժվում այլևս, Անգուլիմալա, այդ դու ես դեպի ինձ գալիս:: Ես վաղուց կանգնած եմ նույն տեղում: Իմ շարժումը դադարել է այն բանից հետո, 
ինչ անհետացել են բոլոր ցանկություններս: Իսկ երբ չկա ցանկություն, շարժում էլ չկա: Ես չունեմ նպատակ, ես արդեն հասել եմ նպատակիս, էլ ու՞ր գնամ: Ոչ, այդ դու ես գալիս դեպի ինձ, իսկ ես ասում եմ. "Կանգ առ, չմոտենա՛ս":

Քարին նստած Անգուլիմալան քահ-քահ ծիծաղեց: "Դու իրոք որ խելագար ես, - գոչեց նա: - Ես նստած եմ այստեղ, իսկ դու պնդում ես, թե ես դեպի քեզ եմ գալիս: Դու գալիս ես, բայց վստահեցնում ես, որ քարացել ես տեղում: Դու կամ հիմար ես, կամ խելագար` ես չգիտեմ էլ, թե որ մեկը դրանցից":

Բուդդան ավելի մոտեցավ և ասաց. "Ես լսել եմ, որ քեզ ևս մեկ մատ է պետք: Ամենում, ինչ վերաբերվում է այս մարմնին, ես իմ նպատակին հասել եմ: Մարմինս ինձ պետք չէ: Երբ ես մեռնեմ, այն միևնուն է կվառեն, 
քանի որ այն ոչ ոքու պետք չէ: Թերևս քեզ է այն պետք, չէ՞ որ դու պետք է քո երդումը կատարես: Կտրիր մատս, կտրիր գլուխս: Ես դրա համար էլ եկել եմ. դա միակ բանն է, ինչի համար կարող է պիտանի լինել մարմինս, հակառակ դեպքում այն ուղղակի կայրեն":

Անգուլիմալան ասաց. "Ի՞նչ ես դուրս տալիս: Իսկ ես ինձ այստեղի միակ խելագարն էի համարում: Ինձ թվում է, թե ինչ-որ բան կա մտքիդ: Տես, ես վտանգավոր տիպ եմ, և ամեն պահ կարող եմ քեզ սպանել":

"Նախքան կսպանես ինձ, կատարիր վերջին խնդրանքս, - ասաց Բուդդան: - Մեռնողի կամքը սրբություն է: Հապա, կտրի՛ր այս ճյուղը": Անգուլիմալան հանեց թուրն ու ծառից մի մեծ ճյուղ կտրեց: "Իս հիմա հետ կպցրու", - խնդրեց Բուդդան:

"Ես ամեն ինչ հասկացա. դու իրոք որ խելագար ես, - գոչեց Անգուլիմալան: - Ճյուղը կարելի է կտրել, բայց այն հետ չե՛ս վերադարձնի":

Բայց Բուդդան ծիծաղեց և ասաց. "Եթե դու կարող ես միայն կործանել, իսկ ստեղծել անկարող ես, ուրեմն ոչնչ միտք չունի զոհաբերել: Քարուքանդ անել կարող են երեխաներն էլ, դրանում ոչ մի հերոսություն չկա: Նույնիսկ երեխան կարող է ճյուղը կտրել, բայց միայն մեծագույնը կարող է այն հետ վերադարձնել: Բայց եթե դու անզոր ես ճյուղը հետ կպցնել ծառին, ուրեմն մի՞թե իրավունք ունես մարդկանց գլուխը կտրել: Մտածե՞լ ես այդ մասին":

Անգուլիմալան փակեց աչքերը, տապալվեց Բուդդայի ոտքերի առջև և գոչեց. "Ցու՜յց տուր ճանապարհը": Ասում են, որ նա պայծառացման հասավ հենց այդ պահին:

Հաջորդ օրն Անգուլիմալան արդեն մուրացկան էր,_ բհիկհու, _բուդդայական աղքատ վանական: Եվ նա քաղաք գնաց ողորմությոուն խնդրելու: Բոլոր դռները կողպված էին, լուսամուտափեղեկերը փակված: Մարդիկ
վախենում էին ավազակից և ասում էին, որ նա առաջվա պես վտանգավոր է: Թող որ մուրացկան է դարձել, բայց  վստահել նրան միևնույն է, չի կարելի: Ոչ ոք նույնիսկ քիթը փողոց չէր հանում: Եվ, երբ Անգուլիմալան թակում էր դռները, ոչ ոք չէր բացում, ոչ ոք նրան ուտելիք չէր տալիս: Ինչու՞ հանդգնել: Մարդիկ դուրս էին նայում պատուհաններից և քարկոծում էին նախկին ավազակին, չէ՞ որ նա այդ քաղաքի ինը հարյուր իննուսինինը բնակիչ էր սպանել: Համարյա ամեն ընտանիք կորցրել էր հարազատներից մեկին, և այդ պատճառով նրա վրա քար էին նետում:

Անգուլիմալան ընկավ, նրա մարմինն արյունոտ էր, նա ամբողջովին վիրավոր էր: Եվ այդ պահին հայտնվեց Բուդդան աշակերտների հետ միասին:: "Տեսե՛ք, - գոչեց Բուդդան: - Անգուլիմալա, դու կենդանի՞ ես":

Անգուլիմալան բացեց աչքերն ու շշնջաց. "Ես այնքա՛ն երախտապարտ եմ քեզ: Նրանք կարող են ոչնչացնել իմ մարմինը, բայց ինձ չեն կործանի: Միայն այժմ ես հասկացա դա, չնայած ամբողջ կյանքումս ինքս եմ սպանել":

"Անգուլիմալան պայծառացե՛լ է, - հայտարարեց Բուդդան: - Նա դարձել է_ բրամին,_ ով ճանաչել է Բրահման":_



Եթե կա էներգիա, դա կարող է տեղի ունենալ մեկ ակնթարթում: Եթե էներգիա չկա, պայծառացման հասնել շատ է դժվար: Ամբողջ յոգան նվիրված է նրան, թե ինչպես ավելի շատ էներգիա արտադրել: Դրանում է ողջ տանտրան. պետք է ստեղծել այնքան էներգիա, որպեսզի այն թափվի վրադ հեղեղի պես: Միայն այդ ժամանակ կարելի է լավը կամ վատը դառնալ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է.

_Նրանցից մեկը, ամենամեծը, մոլորվել էր_:

Մոլորվել կարող են միայն ամենամեծերը, ամենահզորները: Մեղավորներն` աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ մարդիկ են: Նրանք, իհարկե, չարիք են գործում, բայց ամեն պահ կարող են սուրբ դառնալ: Սրբերը սքանչելի են, բայց մեղավորները նույնպես սքանչելի են` իսկ մնացածները, ովքեր մեջտեղում են, այլանդակները նրանք են... Անզորություն` ահա թե ինչն է ամենաայլանդակ բանը: Ամենից վատ է, երբ էներգիա չունես, երբ արդեն մեռած ես կյանքի օրոք, երբ նման ես դիակի, երբ հազիվ ես ոտքերդ քարշ տալիս կամ քեզ քարշ են տալիս ուրիշները...

Բայց ինչու՞ ճանապարհից հենց ամենալավերն են շեղվում: Պետք է հասկանալ աճի մի գաղտնիք. նախ և առաջ պետք է սեփական էգոն հզորացնել: Քանի դեռ էգոդ չես հզորացրել, նրանից անհնար է ազատվել: Տարօրինակ է թվում, բայց այդպես է կարգված: Առաջին հերթին պետք է էգոդ հզորացնես, և հետո միայն կարող ես այն դեն նետել: Քանի այն թուլոտ է, նրանից պրծում չկա: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ազատվել մի բանից, ինչ համարյա չկա:

Հարուստը կարող է հրաժարվել իր խնայողություններից` իսկ աղքատն ինչի՞ց հրաժարվի: Առանց այդ էլ նա ոչինչ չունի: Մեծ գիտնականը կարող է հրաժարվել գիտելիքներից, բայց միջակ մարդն ի՞նչ անի: Նա առանց այդ էլ ոչինչ չգիտի: Գիտելիքը կարելի է մոռանալ, եթե կա այն, ինչը կարելի է մոռանալ: Միայն գիտեցողը կարող է ճանաչել իր անիմացությունը և համակերպվել դրա հետ: Բայց, եթե ոչինչ չգիտես, ինչի՞ց հրաժարվես:

Սոկրատեսն ասել է. "Ես գիտեմ միայն, որ ոչինչ չգիտեմ": Ահա այն, երկրորդ կողմը. նա գիտեր այնքան շատ, որ հասկացել էր գիտելիքների անիմաստությունը: Բայց դա միայն Սոկրատեսը կարողացավ հասկանալ: Այդ հասկանալու համար սկզբում պետք է զարգացնել միտքը, կուտակել գիտելիքներ, հզորացնել սեփական էգոն: Դրանոով զբաղվում են կյանքի առաջին կեսին: Հրաժարվել հարստությունից կարելի է, եթե միայն այն ունես, - ահա թե որն է տարբերությունը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Փողոցի մուրացկանն ու թափառաշրջիկ Բուդդան` երկուսն էլ աղքատներ են, բայց դա նրանց նման չի դարձնում: Բուդդան աղքատություն է անում սեփական կամքով: Կյանքը չէ, որ նրան մուրալ է ստիպել: Նա ինքն է այդպես ցանկացել, նա ազատ է: Բուդդան աղքատություն է անում, բայց նա իմացել է հարստության համը և ճանաչել է դրա անիմաստությունը: Բուդդան աղքատ է դարձել, որովհետև հասկացել է ոչ միայն ցանկությունները, այլև ցանկությունների ապարդյունությունը: Բուդդան` աղքատ է, քանզի նրան պետք չէ այս աշխարհի արքայությունը: Եվ այդ պատճառով Բուդդան` նույնիսկ աղքատ, - հարուստների հարուստն է, ոչ մի թագավոր նրա հետ մրցել չի կարող, չէ՞ որ նույնիսկ թագավորները դեռ շրջանագծի կեսն էլ չեն անցել, իսկ Բուդդան արդեն լրիվ շրջան է կատարել:

Բայց նույն ճանապարհով թափառում է նաև աղքատը, որը երբեք հարուստ չի եղել... Եվ նրա աղքատությունն` ուղղակի մուրացկանություն է, չէ՞ որ նա հարստության համը չի տեսել: Ինչպե՞ս նա կարող է հրաժարվել ցանկություններից, որոնք այդպես էլ չեն կատարվել: Կարո՞ղ է նա արդյոք պալատներն անիմաստ բան կոչել: Նա ուղղակի չգիտի, թե ինչպիսին են դրանք: Կարո՞ղ է նա ասել, որ գեղեցկուհիներից ոչ մի օգուտ չկա: Նա նրանց միայն հեռվից է տեսել: Հրաժարվել ինչ-որ բանից կարելի է, միայն ապրելով այն: Եթե չունես փորձ, կարող ես միայն մխիթարել քեզ, ինչպես անում են շատ աղքատներ` մարդիկ, ովքեր աղքատ են ամենատարբեր իմաստով:

Ցանկությունը կարող է վերանալ այն բանից հետո միայն, երբ ճանաչել ես ինչ-որ բան, իսկ մինչ այդ դու մխիթարանքից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչ չունես: Աղքատը կարող է մխիթարել իրեն մտքերով, որ պալատներում առանձնահատուկ ոչինչ չկա, բայց նա զգում է, որ այդպես չէ` ինչու՞ ուրեմն բոլորն այդքան կրքոտ հարստություն են տենչում: Եվ նա ինքն էլ մոլագար է դառնում. երազում տեսնում է, որ դարձել է թագավոր և ապրում է պալատում: Հարթմնի, փողոցներում թափառելիս, նա պնդում է. "Ինձ առանց այդ էլ լավ է, ինձ համար միևնույն է, ես հրաժարվե՛լ եմ ամեն ինչից": Բայց սփոփանքները ոչինչ չեն տալիս` ընդհակառակը, դրանք վտանգավոր են, քանի որ կեղծ են:

Հասունացող մարդը կյանքի առաջին կեսը նվիրում է էգոյի ամրապնդմանը, իսկ երկրոդը` նրանից հրաժարվելուն: Այդպես փակվում է շրջանը:

Երեխան զարգանում է միայն, երբ դիմադրում է, երբ պայքարում է ծնողների հետ, երբ նրանց կամքին հակառակ է գնում: Միայն այդ կերպ նրա մոտ կարող է սեփական, ակախ անձը հայտնվել: Եթե նա հնազանդ է, ամեն ինչում ծնողներին լսող, նա երբեք ինքնուրույն չի դառնա: Նա պետք է շեղվի ճանապարհից` այդպես է կյանքը կառուցված: Նա պետք է անկախ դառնա, բայց ինքնուրույնության աճը տանջալի է: Դա պայքար է` բայց պայքարել կարելի է, եթե միայն դու զգում ես, որ _կաս:_  Ահա այն, շրջապտույտը. որքան ավելի շատ ես զգում, որ կաս, այնքան ավելի լավ ես պայքարում, իսկ որքան ավելի շատ ես պայքարում, այնքան ավելի սուր ես զգում քո ինքնությունը: Երեխան մեծանում է, երբ կատարելապես ինքնուրույն է դառնում: Հենց անկախությունն է նրան ստիպում շեղվել ճանապարհից:

Մեղավորը կարող է ձգտել հասարակությունից, հորից կամ մորից անկախությանը` նա ազատություն է ուզում, ուզում է ուժեղ լինել, ուղղակի ոչ այն կողմ է գնում: Բարեպաշտը նույնպես ինքնուրույնության է ձգտում, բայց ճշմարիտ ճանապարհով է գնում: Նրանց ճանապարհները տարբեր են, բայց սխալ ճանապարհով միշտ ավելի հեշտ է գնալ: Սուրբ դառնալ շատ է դժվար, չէ որ դրա համար սկզբում պետք է մեղավոր դառնալ: Փորձեք հասկանալ սա. մեղք գործելու համար` սրբությունը պարտադիր չէ, բայց որպեսզի սուրբ դառնաս, սկզբում անհրաժեշտ է մեղավոր դառնալ: Հակառակ դեպքում քո բարեպաշտությունը ոչ թե հարստություն, այլ աղքատություն կլինի: Այն կլինի տաղտուկ, սփրթնած և անկյանք` ոչ թե ջրառատ գետ, այլ գարնանային առվակ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Նրանցից մեկը, ամենամեծը, մոլորվել էր:_


Եթե ես ինչ-որ բան հասկանում եմ, ոչխարների աշխարհում "ամենամեծը" նշանակում է "ամենալավը": Խոշոր ոչխարն` ամենալավն է, չէ՞ որ նա ավելի շատ բուրդ և միս կտա, ավելի շատ արժի, նրանից ավելի շատ եկամուտ կարելի է ունենալ: Որքան ավելի խոշոր է ոչխարը, այնքան ավելի լավն է, որքան ավելի փոքր է` այնքան ավելի քոսոտ: "Ամենամեծ" նշանակում է "ամենալավ": Հենց ամենալավն է մոլորվել` և դա խորհրդանշական է:

Հովիվը _թողեց իննսունիննին..._  Նրանք ոչինչ չարժեին:

Ինչու՞ է Հիսուս միշտ խոսում հովիվների ու ոչխարների մասին: Դա նույնպես շատ կարևոր է, այդպիսի սիմվոլիկան լիքն է իմաստով: Միջակությունների ամբոխը ոչխարների հոտի է նման` չէ՞ որ ոչխարները նույնպես հոտով են ապրում: Տեսեք, թե ոչխարներն ինչպես են գնում ճանապարհով. նրանք քայլում են այնպես, ասես բոլորը միասին մեկ ուղեղ ունեն միայն, նրանք ինքնուրույն չեն` սեղմվում են իրար, քսքսվում են մեկմեկու, վախենում են մենակ մնալ: Նրանք ապրում են հոտով...


Դպրոցում ուսուցիչը գրատախտակի մոտ է կանչում մի փոքրիկի, ում հայրը հովիվ էր: "Պատկերացրու, որ փարախում տասը ոչխար կար և մեկը ցանկապատից դուրս թռավ, - ասում է ուսուցիչը: - Քանի՞ ոչխար մնաց փարախում":

"Ոչ մի՛", - պատասխանում է փոքրիկը:

"Դու ինչ է, հաշվել չգիտե՞ս: Դա թվաբանական ամենահասարակ խնդիր է: Այս ի՞նչ ես ասում: Տասը ոչխար կար, մեկը դուրս թռավ` ուրեմն քանի՞սը մնաց":

"Հարցը թվաբանությունը չէ՛, - պատասխանում է փոքրիկը: - Դուք ուղղակի չգիտե՛ք ոչխարներին: Ոչխարները մի խելք ունեն բոլորի համար, նրանք միշտ ամբոխով են ապրում` և եթե դուրս թռչի մեկը, մյուսներն անմիջապես կհետևեն նրան..."

----------

Մարի-Լույս (28.11.2015)

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

Ի՜նչ լավ ա, որ դու կաս ակումբում... Նենց հաճույքով եմ կարդում :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (28.11.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ի՜նչ լավ ա, որ դու կաս ակումբում... Նենց հաճույքով եմ կարդում


Զգացված եմ, սիրելիս, շնորհակալ եմ: :Love:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եվ հովիվը լքեց իննսունինը ոչխարներին հանուն մեկի, որը մոլորվել էր...

Հիսուս ասում է, որ Աստված կգնա փնտրելու մեղավորներին, այլ ոչ թե սովորական, միջակ, շարքային մարդկանց: Միջակը քոռ կոպեկ էլ չարժե, նա երբեք ճանապարհից չի շեղվի, անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա` և փնտրելու հարկ էլ չի լինի, նա երբեք չի մոլորվի: Ահա թե ինչու հովիվը լքեց իննսունինը ոչխարներին ամտառի մեջտեղում մթի մեջ, իսկ ինքը գնաց փնտրելու մոլորված մեկին: Այն, լավագույն ոչխարն անհատ էր դարձել, նա ինքնուրույնություն էր ձեռք բերել: Մնացած իննսունինն անհատականություն չունեին, նրանք, ինչպես առաջ, հոտ էին:

Նայեք ինքներդ ձեզ. դուք բոլորդ դեռ` ամբոխ եք: Մի՞թե դուք էգո ունեք: Երբ այն հայտնվի, Աստված կընկնի ձեզ փնտրելու: Մորթին չարչարանքին արժե` ձեզ արդեն պետք է որոնել և գտնել: Դուք շրջանագծի կեսն անցել եք, դուք ձեզ արդեն գտել եք, մնացել է երկրորդ մասը` որ հրաժարվեք ձեզանից: Իսկ դա` Աստծո գործն է: Դուք կարող եք միայն առաջին կեսն անցնել, իսկ երկրորդն ավարտում է Աստված: Եթե դուք ունեք էգո, նշանակում է, որ Աստված արդեն փնտրում է ձեզ` դուք ձեր գործն արել եք, անհատ եք դարձել: Եվ հիմա, եթե կորցնեք անհատականությունը, կդառնաք ամեն ինչ:

Ահա թե որն է տարբերությունը. քանի անհատականություն չունեք, դուք` հոտ եք ուղղակի: Դա հանրություն չէ, դա ուղղակի ամբոխ է, հոտ: Ձեռք բերելով անհատականություն, դուք կտրվում եք հոտից, մի կողմ եք գնում: Դուք դառնում եք ինքնուրույն, անկախ` իսկ հետո, կորցնելով անհատականությունը, դառնում եք օվկիանոս, միաձուլվում եք ամբողջի հետ:

Դուք այժմ դեռ անհատ չեք, և այդ պատճառով չեք կարող ամբողջ դառնալ: Այժմ կա միայն ամբոխ, իսկ դուք` մասն եք ամբոխի: Բանակում ճիշտ են վարվում, որ զինվորներին հաշվում են միայն. առաջին, երկրորդ, երրորդ, չորրորդ` ոչ մի անուն, չէ՞ որ անուն չկա էլ, անվան դուք դեռ չեք արժանացել: Առայժմ դուք` ուղղակի թվեր եք, հերթական համար. առաջին, երկրորդ, երրորդ, չորրորդ... Եվ, երբ զինվորները զոհվում են, բավական է գրառել, որ բանակը կորցրել է այս և այս համարներին: Կորցրած համարները պետք է փոխարինել ուրիշներով: Եթե զոհվել է "առաջինը", ուրեմն նրա տեղն ուրիշը կգրավի` և արդեն "առաջինը" նա կդառնա: Բանակում միայն ոչխարներ կան: Բանակը` իդեալական հասարակարգ է, որտեղ բոլորը միատեսակ են, ինչպես մրջյունները: Ուզու՞մ եք իմանալ, թե ինչ է նշանակում մի խելք բոլորի համար: Դա բանակն է. քեզ խստավարժեցնում են մինչև լիակատար անմտություն, և վաղ թե ուշ դու կորցնում ես ամեն մի անհատականություն: Հրամանը հրաման է, գլխավորը` դատողություններ չանել: Ասացին քեզ. "Շուրջ դա՛րձ", - պտտվի՛ր ուրեմն շուրջդ: Եվ դրան սովորում ես, դա ներաճում է կաշվիդ մեջ...

----------

Մարի-Լույս (30.11.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Մի պատմություն կա գնդապետի կնոջ մասին: Նրան շատ էր զայրացնում, որ ամուսինը խռռացնում է, երբ քնում է ձախ կողքի վրա: Եվ դա հենց այնպես խռռոց չէր, այլ իսկական, 
գնդապետին արժանի՛: Նա այնքան բարձր էր խռռացնում, որ կինը չէր կարողանում քնել: Բայց բավական էր գնդապետը թեքվի աջ կողքին, և խռռոցն իսկույն 
դադարում էր: Եվ նրա կինը գնաց հոգեբանի մոտ: Վերջինս ասաց. "Դրանից հեշտ բա՞ն. հենց որ նա սկսում է խռռացնել, շուռ տվեք մյուս կողքի վրա":

"Գիտե՞ք ինչ ծանր է նա, - հակաճառեց կինը: - Նա խոշոր տղամարդ է: Եվ ընդհանրապես, նա կբարկանա, եթե իրեն արթնացեմ: Նա փրփրում է, 
երբ իրեն արթնացնում են: Ու հետո, նա այնքան հաճախ է խռռացնում, որ ես ստիպված կլինեի ամբողջ գիշեր նրան շուռումուռ տալ":

Հոգեբանն ասաց. "Իսկ դուք ուղղակի շշնջացեք նրա ականջի տակ. "Շուրջ դա՛րձ", - և վերջ": Եվ կնոջ մոտ ստացվե՛ց: Հրամանը հրաման է, 
իսկ հրամաններին ենթարկվելու սովորությունն ազդում է նույնիսկ ենթագիտակցության վրա: _ 



Հասարակությունն ամբոխով է ապրում: Ցանկության դեպքում նրան հեշտորեն կարելի է բանակի վերածել: Հիտլերին, օրինակ, հաջողվեց այդ անել. նա մի ամբողջ երկիր ռազմական ճամբար դարձրեց: Մաոյին դա նույնպես հաջողվեց: Հասարակությունը գտնվում է սահմանի վրա, և նրան հեշտ է բանակ դարձնել. փոքր ինչ կարգապահություն` և բոլորն արդեն շարքով են քայլում: Այնտեղ անհատներ չկան, անհատականություն ունենալն արգելված է, այնտեղ ինքնուրույն լինել չի կարելի: Դա ասես ոչխարի հոտ լինի` և, ինչպես ոչխարների մոտ, կա մի խելք բոլորի համար:

Կարծում եք, թե դուք անկախ գիտակցությու՞ն ունեք: Ավելի շուտ, դուք ուղղակի մասնիկն եք հասարակության, որում ծնվել եք: Դու կարող ես հինդուիստ լինել, մահմեդական, քրիստոնյա, աթեիստ, սիկհ, ջայն` բայց մի՞թե դա քեզ անհատ է դարձնում: Դուք չեք կարող ձեզ անհատ կոչել, չէ՞ որ անհատի համար հասարակություն չկա: Սոկրատեսը` անհատ է, Հիսուս` անհատ է, Նանակն*` անհատ է, իսկ դուք` ո՛չ: Դուք` հասարակության մասնիկն եք, իսկ անհատը ոչ մի բանի չի պատկանում, նա հենց ինքն է որ կա:

Ահա թե ինչ է ասում Հիսուս. հոտից հետ են ընկնում լավագույնները: Եվ երբ կորեց լավագույն ոչխարը, հովիվը _"... թողեց իննսունիննին (և) սկսեց փնտրել մեկին, մինչև գտավ նրան":_ 


- - - - - - - 
_* Գուրու Նանակ Դէվ (1468-1539)_ - սիկհական կրոնի հիմնադիրը:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (30.11.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Դուք աղոթում եք Աստծոն, բայց նա ձեզ առայժմ չի փնտրում` այդ պատճառով եք կարոտում նրան: Դարձեք ինքնուրույն, և այդ ժամանակ նա կգնա ձեզ փնտրելու: Դուք չէ, որ պետք է փնտրեք Աստծոն` և հետո, որտե՞ղ եք նրան փնտրելու: Չէ՞ որ դուք նրա հասցեն չգիտեք, չգիտեք, թե որտեղ է նա ապրում: Ձեզ միայն անիմաստ խոսքեր ու թեորիաներ են հայտնի, բայց այստեղ դրանք չեն օգնի:


_Պատմել են ինձ, թե ինչպես մի տերտեր այլ քաղաք տեղափոխվեց: Նա շտապում էր եկեղեցի, հենց առաջին օրը պետք է քարոզ կարդար: Բայց այդ օրը 
տաքսու վարորդները դործադուլ էին անում, և տերտերը ստիպված էր խնդրել մի երեխայի` և վերջինս նրան բերեց եկեղեցի: Տերտերը շնորհակալություն հայտնեց երեխային և ասաց.
"Շնորհակալ եմ, որ ցույց տվեցիր ճանապարհը: Դու ոչ միայն ասացիր, թե ինչպես հասնեմ այստեղ, այլ նաև ուղեկցեցիր: Եվ եթե դու ցանկանում ես իմանալ, թե ինչպես գտնես Աստծոն, այսօր երեկոյան եկ
իմ քարոզին: Ես պատրաստվում եմ պատմել դեպի Աստծո բնակավայր տանող ճանապարհի մասին":

Իսկ փոքրիկը ծիծաղեց և ասաց. "Դուք չգիտեիք, թե ինչպես եկեղեցի հասնեք: Էլ որտեղի՞ց իմանաք դեպի Աստված տանող ճանապարհը: Ոչ, շնորհակալ եմ, 
բայց ես չեմ գա":_

Ազնվորեն ասած, եթե դուք նույնիսկ գիտեք դեպի եկեղեցի տանող ճանապարհը, դա ոչինչ չի փոխում: Եկեղեցի ամեն հիմար կհասնի, բայց Աստված եկեղեցում չէ, Նա այնտեղ երբեք չի էլ եղե՛լ: Դուք Նրան գտնել չեք կարող, չէ՞ որ չգիտեք նույնիսկ թե ինչպիսին է Նա: Իսկ Նա ձեզ կարող է գտնել, որովհետև ճանաչում է ձեզ: Դա Հիսուսի ուսմունքի կարևորագույն դրույթներից մեկն է. մարդ անուժ է Աստվածայինը գտնելու համար, Աստվածայինն ինքն է գտնում մարդուն: Աստված անպայման կգտնի քեզ, երբ դու պատրաստ լինես:

----------

unknown (17.12.2015), Մարի-Լույս (03.12.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բանն այն չէ, որ ինքդ փնտրես Աստծոն: Պետք է նախապատրաստվել և ուղղակի սպասել: Իսկ պատրաստվել` նշանակում է անհատ դառնալ, մոլորվել: Նախ և առաջ, պետք է հոտից հեռանալ` դա էլ հենց "մոլորվելն" է: Պետք է դուրս գալ շրջանից ամենի, ինչ ուսումնասիրված է, ստուգված և թույլատրված է հասարակության կողմից: Պետք է ամայություններ դուրս պրծնել, որտեղ քո առջև կբացվեն Աստծո անսահման տարածքները:

Հասարակությունը` բացատ է անտառում: Այն իսկական չէ, դա ուղղակի անտառի մի մասն է, որը մարդ կտրատել է: Ձեր բոլոր օրենքները մարդիկ են հորինել: Ամենն, ինչ բարեպաշտություն կամ մեղք են անվանում, մարդկանց կողմից է հնարված: Ոչ ոք իրականում չգիտի, թե որն է լավը: "Բարեպաշտություն" բառի մեջ կարևորը` պաշտելն է, արժանապատվությունը, ուժը: Բանը բարիքը չէ, այլ ուժը:

Ուժեղ եղեք, հայտարարեք ձեր մասին, դարձեք ինքնուրույն: Ամբոխի զոհը մի դարձեք: Սկսեք մտածել անկախ, դարձեք ինքնուրյուն: Եվ քայլեք ձեր, անկոխ ճանապարհով` հիմար ոչխարներ մի՛ եղեք:

Իննսունիննը ոչխար մնաց անտառում... Նրանց համար չարժի անհանգստանալ, նրանք չեն կորի: Նրանք կուչ են եկել մի տեղ, նրանց հեշտ է գտնելը: Նրանց հետ խնդիր չի ծագի` խնդիրն այն մեկի հետ է, ամենալավի, որը լքել է հոտը: Եթե ոչխարը լքում է հոտը, ուրեմն նա_ ուժ_ ունի: Նա չի վախենում ոչ մութ անտառից, ոչ վայրի գազաններից: Նա անվախ է` միայն այդպիսի ոչխարը կարող է հեռանալ հոտից: Իսկ անվախությունը` պատրաստվածության առաջին նշանն է:

Էգոն` ինքդ քեզ գալիքում կորցնելու առաջին նախանշանն է: Այո, դա տարօրինակ է թվում: Դուք, հնարավոր է, կարծում եք, թե ես խելքս գցել եմ: Չէ՞ որ դուք համարում էիք, որ նախ և առաջ հնազանդություն է հարկավոր, հպատակություն: Բայց ես ասում եմ. ո՛չ, է՛գո է պետք, այլ կերպ ամեն հնազանդություն շինծու կմնա: Սկզբում էգո է անհրաժեշտ` սուր, հղկված թրի պես: Այն ձեզ հստակ զգացում կտա, որ դուք կաք, կտա սեփական առանձնահատկության զգացումը` և այդ ժամանակ դուք կկարողանաք նրանից բաժանվել: Այդ ժամանակ էլ կգա հենց իսկական հնազանդությունը, բայց դա լրիվ այլ հնազանդություն է: Դա աղքատի խեղճություն չէ, թույլի աստվածավախություն չէ, այլ ուժեղի, հզորի հնազանդություն: Այդ ժամանակ միայն հնարավոր կլինի նվիրել քեզ Աստծոն` բայց ոչ դրանից առաջ:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Նա թողեց իննսունիննին 
(և) սկսեց փնտրել մեկին, մինչև գտավ նրան:_


Հիշեք. Աստծոն պետք չէ փնտրել, նա ինքը ձեզ կգտնի: Ձեզ պետք է ուղղակի արժանի դառնալ նրա որոնումներին` և նա անպայման ձեզ կգտնի, ճանապարհ կհարթի դեպի ձեզ: Այն պահին, երբ ինչ-որ տեղ անձ է ձևավորվում, անմիջապես դեպի նա է սլանում աստվածային էներգիան: Աստված կարող է գալ պայծառացածի տեսքով, գուրուի, ուսուցչի տեսքով` նա հայտնվում է միլիոնավոր ձևերի մեջ: Եվ կարևոր չէ, թե ինչպիսին նա կգա, - այդ մասին թող նա ինքը մտահոգվի, դա ձեր հոգսը չէ: Ձեր գործն է` ձեռք բերել անհատականություն, նախապատրաստվել, դառնալ մարդ: Միայն այդ ժամանակ կարելի է հուսալ, որ կդառնաք ամեն ինչ:


_Այդքան չարչարվելուց հետո, նա ասաց ոչխարին. 
Ես քեզ սիրում եմ ավելի..._

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Այդքան չարչարվելուց հետո, նա ասաց ոչխարին. 
Ես քեզ սիրում եմ ավելի..._


Խռովարարին Աստված մյուսներից ավելի շատ է սիրում: Տերտերները կասեն. "Ի՜նչ հիմարություն: Այդ ինչու՞ Տերը ավելի շատ մոլորյալներին է սիրում": Տերտերներն ինձ չեն հավատա, բայց հենց այդպես է, որ կա: Հիսուս` մոլորյալ հոգի է, Բուդդան ու Մահավիրան` հոտից անջատված ոչխարներ են: Սովորական մարդիկ առաջվա պես թափառում են ամբոխով, բայց Աստված նրանց չի փնտրում: Նա շտապում է Մահավիրայի, Բուդդայի, Հիսուսի մոտ...

Բուդդային Աստված գտավ բոդհի ծառի տակ: Այնտեղ էր Բուդդան նստած` ամբողջականացած անհատ, կաշկանդված հասարակության, մշակույթի, կրոնի շղթաներով: Բայց բոլոր այդ շղթաները մի ակնթարթում խորտակվեցին, Բուդդան մնաց մենակ, բացարձակապես մենակ` և Աստված սլացավ դեպի նա բոլոր կողմերից, ամեն կողմից` չէ՞ որ Աստված իրոք որ ամենուր է: Եվ Բուդդան նույնպես աստված դարձավ: Առաջ նա հերքում էր Աստծոն, և դա մեկն էր նշաններից, որ Բուդդան անջատվել է հոտից: Նա ասում էր. "Աստված չկա, ես նրան չեմ հավատում": Նա հերքում էր թե հավատը, և թե հասարակությունը: Նա հերքում էր Վեդաները և չէր ընդունում մարդկանց կաստաների, բրամինների և շուդրաների բաժանելը: Նա հերքում էր հնդկական ամբողջ մտավոր համակարգը: Նա ասում էր. "Ես հինդուիստ չեմ, ես` հասարակության մասը չեմ: Ես թեորիաների չեմ հավատում: Ես ընդհանրապես ոչնչի չեմ հավատա, մինչև չճանաչեմ ճշմարտությունը":

Նա հերքում էր ամեն ինչ: Եվ եկավ այն պահը, երբ նա լրիվ մենակ մնաց, կորցրեց իր կապերն ամեն ինչի հետ, կտրեց իր բոլոր շղթաները: Նա անմարդաբնակ կղզի դարձավ: Եվ այն ժամանակ, քսանհինգ հարյուրամյակ առաջ, երբ Բուդդան նստած էր բոդհի ծառի տակ, բոլոր կողմերից դեպի նա սլացավ Աստված: Աստված գտավ մոլորված ոչխարին և ասաց Բուդդային._ "Ես սիրում եմ քեզ ավելի, քան իննսունիննին":_  Նույն բանը Նա ասաց Հիսուսին: Աստված միշտ է այդ ասում, այդպես է կյանքը դրված: Աստված է փնտրում մարդուն, այլ ոչ թե մարդ` Աստծոն: Մարդուն ուղղակի նախապատրաստվել է պետք:

Իսկ ինչպե՞ս նախապատրաստվել դրան: Անհատ դառնալ, դառնալ խռովարար: Հեռացիր հասարակությունից, անվախ եղիր, կտրիր բոլոր շղթաներդ ու կապերդ: Դարձիր միայնակ և ապրիր այնպես, ասես թե աշխարհի կենտրոնը հենց դու ես: Եվ այդ ժամանակ դեպի քեզ կհոսի Աստված, այդ հոսանքի մեջ քո էգոն կանհետանա, անմարդաբնակ կղզին կկորչի օվկիանոսում` և ահա դու արդեն չկաս...

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Սկզբից պետք է խզել կապերը հասարակության հետ: Դրանք ընդհանուր սկզբունքներ են, չէ որ անհատը գոյություն ունի միայն հասարակության մեջ: Երբ հրաժեշտ ես տալիս հասարակությանը, անհատը վաղ թե ուշ մնում է ինքն իր հետ` նա արդեն ոչ ոքու հետ չի կարող շփվել: Բայց առանց հասարակության անհատն ապրել չի կարող, քանի որ հենց հասարակությունն է մեզ օգնում անհատ լինել: Եվ, երբ բաժանվում ես հասարակությունից, ժամանակի հետ վախճանվում է անհատի հիմքն ինքը: Եթե չկա "դու", չի կարող նաև "ես" լինել: Վերջին փուլում "եսն" անհետանում է, չէ՞ որ "դուն" վաղուց արդեն չկա: Երբ չկա "դու", "ես" էլ չի լինի: Այդ պատճառով սկզբում դեն նետիր "դուն", իսկ "եսն" ինքն իրեն կանհետանա: Բայց այն բանից հետո, երբ բաժանվում ես "դու"-ից, հասարակությունից, սկզբի ժամանակները "եսն" ամրանում է, սրվում,կարծրանում, դառնում է միջուկ` հրաշալի և ուժեղ: Ավելի ուշ, Աստվածայինի ճնշման տակ, այն  նույնպես անհետանում է...  

Այդ խոսքերի համար էլ հենց խաչեցին Հիսուսին: Նա մարդկանց խռովարարներ էր դարձնում, նա կոչ էր անում անջատվել հոտից: Նա ասում էր, որ Աստված մոլորյալ ոչխարներին է սիրում` մեղավորներին, խռովարարներին, իրենց վրա կենտրոնացածներին: Հրեաներն այդ հանդուրժել չէին կարող: Նրանց կարծիքով, դա արդեն չափից դուրս էր: Այդպիսի մարդուն պետք էր ստիպել լռել: Ստիպված էին կասեցնել նրան` նա շատ խորն էր մտել, նա սպառնում էր կործանե՛լ հասարակությունը: Տերտերներն ու եկեղեցին չէին կարող հանդուրժել դա, Հիսուսի խոսքերը չափազանց վտանգավոր էին:

Նա գնաց ամբոխին դեմ: Իսկ ամբոխն` ամենն է, ինչ ձեզ շրջապատում է... Նա գնաց հոտին դեմ, և հոտը խուճապի մատնվեց: Ամբոխը որոշեց. "Նա մեր թշնամին է, նա խախտում է հասարակության հիմքերը: Մենք ինչպե՞ս ենք միայնության մեջ ապրելու": Երբ նա կոչում էր իննսունիննը ոչխարին անտառ հեռանալ, նրանք ավելի պինդ սեղմվեցին մեկմեկու: Երբ նման բան ես սովորեցնում նրանց, նրանք անպայման վրեժխնդիր կլինեն, նրանք կասեն. "Բա՛վ է", - և ուղղակի կոչնչացնեն քեզ...

Մենք ապրում ենք ամբոխի մեջ, մենք` ոչխարներ եք հոտում: Միայնակ մենք ի վիճակի չենք կենդանի մնալ: Մենք չգիտենք, թե ինչպես ապրել միայնակ, մենք սովոր ենք սեղմվել մեկմեկու: Մեզ համար պարտադիր է, որ կողքներիս մեկը լինի: Ո՞վ ենք մենք, եթե կողքներիս ոչ ոք չունենք: Ոչինչ ենք, և դա վախեցնում է:

Ահա թե որն է դժբախտությունը. հենց այն իննսունիննը ոչխարներն են բոլոր կրոնները հորինել, բայց իսկական հոգևորը թաքնված է այն, մեկ ոչխարի հոգում, որը մոլորվել է:

Մի՛ վախեցիր: Հեռացիր մարգագետնից, գնա ամենախոր մացառուտը: Այնտեղ է քեզ իսկական կյանքը սպասում, միայն այնտեղ դու կարող ես աճել: Այո, ստիպված կլինես տանջվել, բայց առանց տառապանքների չեն հասունանում: Այո, կարող է, քեզ այնտեղ խաչելության խաչն է սպասում, բայց առանց նրա հասունություն չի լինի: Հասարակությունն անպայման կուզենա վրեժխնդիր լինել` հաշտվիր այդ մտքի հետ: Վաղ թե ուշ դա տեղի կունենա: Երբ մեկ ոչխարը վերադառնա իննսունիննի մոտ, նրանք անպայման կասեն. "Ահա՜ նա, մեղավորը: Այն մոլորյալ ոչխա՛րը: Մենք նրա հետ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունենք, այստեղ նրա տեղը չէ՛": 

Միայն թե մի բան այն իննսունիննը չեն կարողանում հասկանալ. թե ինչու՞ հովիվն այդքան հեռու գնաց և հետ բերեց այն մեկին իր ուսերի վրա: Հենց ա՛յն պատճառով, որ նա մոլորվել էր և արժանի էր, որ իրեն գտնեն:

Հիսուս ասում է, որ հետո, երբ հովիվը տուն վերադառնա, նա կհրավիրի ընկերներին և խնջույք կսարքի ի պատիվ մոլորված ոչխարի, որ գտնվեց: Հիսուս ասում է, որ ամեն անգամ, երբ երկինք է ընկնում մի իսկական մեղավոր, այնտեղ ուրախություն է տիրում. վերջապե՜ս գտնվեց նա, մոլորյալ ոչխարը... 


Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԱՆՁ,
ՈՐԸ   ՉԻ   ԿՈՐՉՈՒՄ

Զրույց   յոթերորդ*


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Հոր արքայությունը նման է շատ ապրանք ունեցող առևտրականի, 
ով մարգարիտ է տեսել: 

Այդ առևտրականը շրջահայաց էր. 
Նա ծախեց իր ապրանքները 
(և) գնեց այդ միակ մարգարիտն իր համար: 

Դուք նույնպես` փնտրեք նրա (Հոր) գանձը, որը ճշմարիտ է, որը տևական է,
 որը չի ուտի ցեցը,  
և չի վնասի որդը:_


Աշխարհը մեր շուրջ` բազմակերպ է, իսկ աշխարհը ներսում` միակերպ: Արտաքին աշխարհում կարելի է շատ բան գտնել, բայց այդպես դու մի բան կորցնելու վտանգի ես ենթարկվում: Եվ այդ մի բանը` ամենակարևորն է; եթե այն բաց թողնես` կկորցնես ամեն ինչ: Այո, կարելի է ձեռք բերել շատ բան, բայց վերջին հաշվով դա չէ կարևորը, որովհետև դու ոչինչ չես գտել այն դեպքում, եթե չես գտել քեզ:

Եթե դու օտար ես քեզ, ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ քեզ չի հագեցնի: Եթե չես հասել քո իսկական էությանը, ցանկացած հարստություն քեզ ավելի աղքատ կդարձնի: Այդպես էլ լինում է սովորաբար. որքան ավելի շատ ունես, այնքան ավելի աղքատ ես քեզ թվում, չէ որ հիմա կարող ես ինչ-որ բանի հետ համեմատվել: Եվ ավելի մեծ նյութական բարեկեցության համեմատությամբ ներքնաշխարհն ավելի աղքատ է թվում... Դա հարուստի պարադոքսն է. որքան ավելի հարստանում է, այքան ավելի աղքատ է զգում իրեն: Որքան ավելի շատ ունի, այնքան ավելի հստակորեն է հասկանում, թե որքան քիչ ունի, չէ որ ներքին դատարկությունը դրսի իրերով չես լցնի: Սովորական առարկաներն ինչպե՞ս դարսես քո մեջ: Ներքին դատարկությունը կարելի է լցնել, միայն երբ գտել ես քեզ, հասել ես քո էությանը: Հիշեցեք տարբերությունը. արտաքին աշխարհը` շատ բաների աշխարհ է, այնտեղ չկա մի բան ընդամենը, բայց հենց դա էլ գլխավոր նպատակն է: Այդ մի բանը` ներսում է: Դրսում մի փնտրեք, այնտեղ այն չեք գտնի: Արտաքին ոչինչ չի օգնի ձեզ: Ինչ էլ անեք այնտեղ, դատարկ բան է:

Միտքը պնդում է. "Հասիր ինչ-որ բանի, և երազանքդ կկատարվի": Իսկ երբ հասնում ես դրան, միտքդ ասում է. "Ոչ, քեզ այ` այն է պետք, այն է կարևորը": Նա կրկնում է. "Անհաջողությունները նշանակում են, որ դու այնքան էլ չես ջանում: Դու չհասար նպատակիդ, որովհետև բավական արագ չէիր վազում": Եվ եթե լսես խելքիդ տրամաբանությանը` իսկ այն ընդամենը թվում է տրամաբանական, իրականում այդպես չէ, - ուրեմն պետք է վազես, շտապես, բայց ճանապարհի վերջում` քեզ մահից բացի, ոչինչ չի սպասում...

_Շատը_` մահվան արքայությունն է, _մեկը_` անմահության: Փնտրել պետք է ոչ թե արտաքին առարկաների մեջ, այլ քո ներսում: Պետք է նայել ներսդ, շրջադարձ կատարել, որպեսզի հայացքդ, որ առաջ դուրս էր ուղղված, սկսի ներս նայել: Բայց ինչպե՞ս այդ անել:

Դա տեղի չի ունենա, քանի չես հիասթափվել արտաքին աշխարհից: Եթե գոնե թույլ հույս ես պահել արտաքին աշխարհի վրա, դու առաջվա պես դուրս ես նայում: Անհաջողությունները` հոյակապ բաներ են: _Շատի_  մեջ ամեն անհաջողության հետ միասին կարճանում է դեպի _մեկը_  ճանապարհը: Եվ որքան ավելի շուտ սնանկանաս արտաքին աշխարհում, այնքան ավելի լավ: Որքան ավելի շուտ է հասնում հիասթափությունն, այնքան ավելի լավ, որորվհետև հիասթափությունն արտաքին աշխարհում` առաջին քայլն է դեպի ներքինը:

----------

unknown (17.12.2015), Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Նախքան կանցնենք Հիսուսի խոսքերին, պետք է պարզել մի բան: Ո՞վ է իմաստունը: Նա, ով պատրաստ է զոհաբերել ամեն ինչ, հանուն մեկ բանի: Իսկ ո՞վ է հիմարը: Նա, ով մոռացել է իրեն և սովորական բաներ է կուտակում, ով ծախել է գանձը և իր տունը մանրուքներով է լցրել:

Ինչի տեր էլ լինես արտաքին աշխարհում, դա քեզ չի հարստացնի: Քո իսկական տունը դատարկ է մնում` _դու_  մնում ես դատարկ: Այնտեղ ոչինչ չես տեղափոխի, քո ողջ ունեցվածքը մնում է դրսում, քանզի պատկանում է նյութականին, իսկ նյութականը հոգի մտնել չի կարող: Այնտեղ, հոգու մեջ, լիիրավ աղքատություն է: Ավելի լավ է աղքատ լինել արտաքին աշխարհում:

Երբ քո շուրջ, դրսում, դատարկություն ես զգում, հեշտությամբ այն կարելի է լցնել ինչ-որ բանով. տներով, մեքենաներով, ձիերով և այլն: Բայց ներքին դատարկությունն անիմաստության զգացում է բերում: Դժբախտությունն այն չէ, որ մեծ տուն չունես: Դժբախտությունն այն է, որ քո դատարկ հոգու խորքում զգում ես կյանքի անիմաստությունը. ինչու՞ ես ապրում... Ինչու՞ ընդհանրապես ապրել: Ու՞մ է դա պետք: Ո՞րն է իմաստը:

Որքան ավելի շատ իրեր ունես, այնքան ավելի շատ կյանք ես դու իզուր ծախսել, որովհետև յուրաքանչյուր իր մեր _կյանքի հաշվին_ է տրվում մեզ: Ավելի ու ավելի քիչ կյանք է մնում, ավելի ու ավելի է մահը մոտենում, ավելի ու ավելի շատ իրեր են քեզ շրջապատում, ավելի ու ավելի բարձր է աղբը կուտակվում` իսկ ներսում ամեն ինչ կուչ է գալիս: Եվ դրան հետևում է վախը. "Ինչի՞ եմ ես հասել, ի՞նչ եմ ես ցանկանում: Ի՞նչ եմ ես արել իմ կյանքի հետ":

Բայց հետ չես վերադառնա, կորցրած ժամանակը չես վերադարձնի... Այն հնարավոր չէ վերադարձնել, անհնար է ասել. "Ներեցեք, ես որոշեցի ամեն ինչ սկզբից սկսել": Դա անհնար է: Եվ այդ պատճառով ծերության շեմին մարդ ավելի շատ թախծում է: Եվ թախծի պատճառը` ոչ թե զառամյալ տարիքն է, այլ հասկացումը, թե _ինչ_  ես քեզ հետ արել: Հա, դու տուն ես սարքել, հասել ես հաջողության, դու հարուստ ես, քեզ շրջապատողների աչքին դու կտրիճ ես` բայց սեփական աչքերիդ հաշվով ի՞նչ կասես:

Եվ այժմ դու չես կարող վերադարձնել վատնած կյանքդ, կորցրած ժամանակդ: Մահն արդեն կողքիդ է, շուտով կանհետանաս, իսկ ափերդ դատարկ կլինեն: Դա ներքին դատարկվածությունն է, այն չես լցնի ոչնչով այն ամենից, ինչ առաջարկում է շրջապատող աշխարհը, - եթե միայն ինքդ քեզ չես գտել: Այդ պատճառով է, որ Հիսուս պնդում է. "Ավելի հեշտ է, որ ուղտը ասեղի ծակով մտնի, քան հարուստը` Աստծո արքայությունը": Ինչու՞: Ինչո՞վ հարուստներն այդքան չեն հաճոյացել Հիսուսին:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հարստության մեջ ինքնին` ոչ մի վատ բան չկա: Խոսքը մարդկանց մասին է, ովքեր ծախսել են ամբողջ կյանքն իրեր ձեռք բերելու վրա` իսկ հենց ունեցվածքն ենք սովորաբար հասկանում հարստություն անվան տակ: Հենց այդպիսի մարդիկ չեն կարող Աստծո արքայություն մտնել: Այնտեղ մտնում են նրանք միայն, ովքեր ներքուստ են հարուստ: Դրախտի դռների առջև ոչ ոքու չես խաբի: Հարուստ է նա միայն, ով գտել է իրեն:

Կարևոր է մեկ այլ բան էլ հասկանալ` ինչու ենք ընդհանրապես մենք իրեր կուտակում: Բոլորին վաղուց հայտնի է, որ դրանք ոչինչ չեն տալիս, բայց մարդիկ շարունակում են կուտակել: Ոչ ոք չի լսում Բուդդային կամ Հիսուսին, իսկ եթե լսում են նույնիսկ, եթե նույնիսկ ցույց են տալիս, իբր հասկանում են, միևնույն է անում են այն, ինչ անում էին առաջ: Պետք է ինչ-որ պատճառ լինի այն բանի համար, որ դուք անցնում եք Հիսուսի ու Բուդդայի կողքով և գնում եք ձեր ճանապարհով: Երբեմն, իհարկե, ծագում են կասկածներ, բայց եթե միայն շատ ու շատ փոքրիկ. դրանք արագ անցնում են, և դուք ապրում եք ինչպես առաջ: Ակնհայտ է, կա ինչ-որ պատճառ, որից անկարող են գլուխ հանել նույնիսկ Բուդդան կամ Հիսուս: Ո՞րն է այդ պատճառը:

Մենք գոյատևում ենք մեզ շրջապատողների աչքերում: Մեր անձը` օտար կարծիքների հավաքածու է: Ուրիշ մարդկանց աչքերը` հայելիներ են, մենք նրանց մեջ մեր արտացոլումն ենք տեսնում: Այ, հենց այդ է բանը, դրանում էլ հենց պատճառն է թաքնված: Դժբախտությունն այն է, որ ուրիշներն անկարող են մեր ներքին էությունը տեսնել: Ներքինը հայելու մեջ չի արտացոլվում, այնտեղ միայն արտաքինը կարելի է տեսնել: Արտացոլումները միայն արտաքինն են ցույց տալիս, նյութական պատյանը: Ամենասուր աչքն անգամ ներքինը տեսնել չի կարող:

Եվ այդ պատճառով օտար աչքերում արտացոլվում է միայն քո հարստությունը, քո նվաճումներն այս աշխարհում, քո հագուստները: Բայց դա` _դու_  չես: Եվ, երբ ուշադրություն ես դարձնում, թե ինչ են մտածում քո մասին ուրիշները, քեզ թվում է, թե դու աղքատ ես` չէ որ չունես թանկարժեք հագուստներ, մեծ տուն և գեղեցիկ մեքենա: Եվ դու ցանկանում ես դրանք ունենալ: Դու իրեր ես կուտակում, որպեսզի ուրիշների աչքերում հարուստ երևաս: Քեզ շրջապատողների աչքերի մեջ միայն այդ կարող է արտացոլվել. այո, դու հարստանում ես, ավելի ու ավելի մեծ իշխանություն և հեղինակություն ես ձեռք բերում: Քո անձն ամբողջովին կազմված է արտացոլումներից, բայց ուրիշների աչքերում արտացոլվում են միայն իրերը, իսկ դու այնտեղ չկաս: Հենց այդ պատճառով է քեզ անհրաժեշտ խորհրդածումը:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Խորհրդածումը` դա փակ աչքերն են: Խորհրդածման ժամանակ դու քո արտացոլումները չես տեսնում և նայում ես քո ներս: Օրեր շարունակ դու ուրիշների աչքերի մեջ ես նայում: Նայում ես նրանց մեջ նույնիսկ գիշերները, քնի մեջ, - և երազներում, և չգիտակցված, երբ խորն է քունը: Դու ապրում ես, անբաժան ուրիշներից, - ահա թե որն է դժբախտությունը: Ծնվել ես հասարակության մեջ, ապրում ես հասարակության մեջ, այնտեղ էլ կմեռնես: Քո ամբողջ կյանքը` մշտական շփում է: Իսկ շփումը նշանակում է, որ ամենուր քեզ օտար աչքեր են շրջապատում:

Եվ, ինչ էլ նրանք արտացոլեն, այդ պատկերները տպվում են քո մեջ: Եթե բոլորն ասում են, որ դու լավն ես, դու ինքդ էլ քեզ լավն ես համարում: Եթե բոլորը քեզ վատն են համարում, դու քեզ վատն ես զգում: Երբ բոլորը կրկնում են, որ դու հիվանդ ես, դու քեզ իրոք վատառողջ ես զգում: Քո անձը կախված է ուրիշների կարծիքներից, դա ներշնչանք է դրսից: Հեռացի՛ր նրանցից, մնա մենա՛կ: Ապրիր ուրիշների մեջ, բայց մի՛ տանջիր քեզ նրանց կարծիքներով:

Բավական է ընդամենը օրվա մեջ մեկ անգամ քիչ նստել միայնակ ու փակ աչքերով: Փակել աչքերը, նշանակում է մեկուսանալ հասարակությունից, մոռանալ նրա մասին` այնպես, որ մնաս միայն դու: Եվ այդ ժամանակ կտեսնես իսկական դեմքդ: Բավական է տարին մեկ անգամ մի երկու օր ապրել սարերի միջև, անապատում, որտեղ քեզանից բացի ոչ ոք չկա, - և դու կտեսնես քեզ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաս: Մշտական կյանքն ուրիշների մեջ կախարդում է: Հենց այդ ներշնչանքը` պատճառն է նրա, որ դու նույնպես ջանում ես ազդել ուրիշների վրա, տպավորություն թողնել: Գլխավորը` ոչ թե հարուստ լինելն է, այլ հարուստ մարդու տպավորություն թողնելը: Բայց դրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են...

Քեզ շրջապատողներն ուշադրություն են դարձնում ոչ թե քեզ վրա, այլ թե դու ինչ ունես: Եթե Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացու խելքին փչեր աղքատի հագուստ հագնել, նրան ոչ ոք չէր ճանաչի: Բայց եթե սովորական մեկը նրանցից, ովքեր մուրացկանություն են անում փողոցում, նստեր Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացու գահին, բոլորը նրա որտքերի տակ կփռվեին` այդ ժամանակ նրան կճանաչեի՛ն: 

Խորհրդածումը պետք է, որպեսզի հանգստանաս ուրիշներից, ազատվես օտար աչքերից, շեղվես հայելիներից: Մոռացե՛ք նրանց մասին: Հայացք գցեք ձեր մեջ գոնե մի քանի վայրկյան` և անմիջապես կզգաք ցավ ու տառապանք, չէ որ ներսում այնքա՛ն դատարկ է: Եվ այդ ժամանակ կսկսվի փոխակերպումը. դուք կնետվեք դեպի ներքին հարստությունը, կսկսեք փնտրել ձեր ներքին գանձերը, այլ ոչ թե նրանք, որ թափված են ամենուր ձեր շուրջ:

Շատը` ահա արտաքինի հարստությունը; մեկը` ահա այն գանձը, որ ներսում է: Շատը` չափանիշ է և ամբողջի մասնիկը: Մեկը` միակ նպատակն է, և այն ներսում է...

Հիսուս ասում է.

_
Հոր արքայությունը նման է շատ ապրանք ունեցող առևտրականի, 
ով մարգարիտ է տեսել: 

Այդ առևտրականը շրջահայաց էր. 
Նա ծախեց իր ապրանքները 
(և) գնեց այդ միակ մարգարիտն իր համար:_


Ահա այն, պատմությունը. առևտրականը ճանապարհ ընկավ հեռու մի երկիր, որ դրամ աշխատի: Նա իրոք շատ փող աշխատեց, ձեռք բերեց շատ իրեր, բայց վերջին պահին նկատեց մարգարիտը: Եվ առանց այլևայլության փոխանակություն կատարեց. վաճառեց ամեն ինչ և գնեց մեն-միակ մարգարիտը: Իսկ հետդարձի ճանապարհին դժբախտություն պատահեց. նավը խորտակվեց: Բայց առևտրականը միայն այդ փոքրիկ մարգարիտն ուներ, նա հեշտությամբ փրկվեց և բարեհաջող տուն վերադարձավ իր գանձի հետ միասին...

Հենց այդ պատմությունն է մեզ պատմում Հիսուս. առևտրականը ձեռք բերեց մեկը շատի փոխարեն և ոչինչ չկորցրեց նույնիսկ նավաբեկության ժամանակ: Մեկը հեշտ է փրկել, չէ՞ որ դա շատ չէ: Եթե ամենն, ինչ ունես, մի փոքր մարգարիտ է, ուրեմն, երբ մահդ գա և դու գնաս հատակ, հեշտությամբ ափ կհասնես քո գանձի հետ միասին: Իսկ եթե շատ իրեր ունես, ոչինչ չես կարողանա քեզ հետ վերցնել: Մարգարիտը հեշտ է տանել, բայց ինչպե՞ս քարշ կտաս բեռով լի արկղերը:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է.


_Հոր արքայությունը նման է շատ ապրանք ունեցող առևտրականի, 
ով մարգարիտ է տեսել: 

Այդ առևտրականը շրջահայաց էր..._

Առևտրականն իրոք իմաստուն էր: Հիմարը հակառակ կերպ կվարվեր. կվաճառեր մեկն ու շատը կառներ: Բայց իմաստությունը` շատը վաճառելը և մեկը գնելն է: Մարգարիտը` ներքին, միակ գանձի մարմնավորումն է:



_Այդ առևտրականը շրջահայաց էր. 
Նա ծախեց իր ապրանքները 
(և) գնեց այդ միակ մարգարիտն իր համար: 

Դուք նույնպես` փնտրեք նրա (Հոր) գանձը, որը ճշմարիտ է, որը տևական է,
 որը չի ուտի ցեցը,  
և չի վնասի որդը:_

Այն առևտրականի պես եղեք, - իմաստուն: Ինչ էլ ունենաք այս աշխարհում, վաղ թե ուշ կորցնելու եք: Ձեզ հայտնի՞ է արդյոք, որ իրականում այս աշխարհում էլ` դուք ոչինչ չունեք: Ձեզ թվում է միայն, թե ինչ-որ բան ձերն է, բայց այն այստեղ էր արդեն, երբ դուք դեռ չկայիք, և մեկ ուրիշին էր պատկանում: Շուտով դուք նորից չեք լինի, իսկ այն իրն առաջվա պես կլինի, և մեկ ուրիշը կստանա այն: Ձեր ունեցվածքը` երազի է նման. ասես թե կա, բայց իրականում չկա:


_Ահա մի պատմություն ևս. մի անգամ կար-չկար, մի թագավոր կար, Իբրահիմը: Մի գիշեր նա ինչ-որ աղմուկ լսեց` ինչ-որ մեկը քայլում էր տանիքի վրա: "Հե՛յ, ով կա այդտեղ", - գոչեց թագավորը:

"Մի՛ վախեցիր, - գոչեց ինչ-որ մեկը, - ես ուղղակի ուղտիս եմ կորցրել ու նրան եմ փնտրում": Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, ուղտին փնտրել պալատի տանիքին...

"Խելագար, հեռացի՛ր այստեղից, - ծիծաղելով գոչեց թագավորը: - Ցա՛ծ իջիր տանիքից: Ի՞նչ գործ ունի քո ուղտը թագավորական պալատի տանիքին: Գնա՛ քունդ առ":

Դրանից հետո թագավորը երկար չէր կարողանում քնել, որովհետև նա տպավորվող մարդ էր: "Կարող է այն մարդը բոլորովին էլ խելագար չէր, - մտածում էր նա: - Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե նրա խոսքերն ինչ-որ խորհրդանիշ էին: Հնարավոր է, 
նա մեծ իմաստուն էր: Երբ նա ասաց. "Մի վախեցիր", նրա ձայնն այնքան հանգիստ էր, այնքան մեծ խորություն էր հնչում այդ ձայնի մեջ... Այնքան երաժշտական էր այն, հավասար, գողտրիկ: Ոչ, հիմա ես համոզված եմ, որ այդ մարդը խելագար չէ՛ր... 
Իսկ ի՞նչ ասաց նա հետո: "Ես ուղղակի ուղտիս եմ կորցրել ու նրան եմ փնտրում..."Ի՜նչ խորաթափանց տոն ուներ... Հմմ, դա անտարակույս ինչ-որ բան նշանակու՛մ է: Վաղն առավոտյան առաջին հերթին կկարգադրեմ գտնել այդ մարդուն: Ես պետք է իմանամ, 
ուղղակի հիմա՞ր էր նա, թե Աստված էր նրան ուղարկել: Ինչու՞ էր նա տանիք բարձրացել: Ուղղակի հիմարությունի՞ց, թե ինձ ինչ-որ ուղերձ հաղորդելու համար":

Թագավորը շուռումուռ եկավ ամբողջ գիշեր, իսկ առավոտյան կարգադրեց ինչ-որ կերպ գտնել այսինչ-այսինչ ձայն ունեցող մարդուն: Պահակախումբը տակնուվրա արեց ամբողջ մայրաքաղաքը, բայց նման ոչ ոքու չգտավ: Դե, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է միայն ձայնով 
գտնել ինչ-որ մեկին: Դա սարսափելի դժվար է:

Իսկ կեսօրին պալատի դարպասների մոտ ինչ-որ աղմուկ սկսվեց: Մի ինչ-որ ֆակիր, ճամփորդող դերվիշ, թակեց դարպասն ու ասաց պահապանին. "Ներս թող ինձ, ես ուզում եմ մի երկու օր մնալ այս իջևանատանը":

"Ի՞նչ իջևանատուն, - շշմեց պահապանը: - Սա պալատ է, այստեղ թագավո՛րն է ապրոում": 

Բայց դերվիշն ասաց. "Ոչ-ո՜չ, ես գիտեմ, որ սա իջևանատուն է: Ես տեսել եմ. անընդհատ մարդիկ են ներս մտնում, գիշերում են, դուրս գալիս... Մշտական այստեղ ոչ ոք չի ապրում, այնպես որ թույլ տուր ինձ էլ մի քանի օր ապրել: Ես դեմ չեմ զրուցել ասածդ թագավորի հետ էլ, չնայած նա, ինչպես երևում է, հիմարի մեկն է":

Դա արդեն չափից դու՛րս էր: Դերվիշին կապկպեցին ու տարան թագավորի մոտ: Թագավորը սարսափելի բարկացավ: "Ինչպե՞ս դու ինձ անվանեցիր", - գոչեց նա:

"Լսիր, - պատասխանեց դերվիշը: - Ես արդեն եղել եմ այստեղ, բայց այն ժամանակ գահին լրիվ այլ մարդ էր նստած: Եվ նա էլ նույնքան հիմար էր, որքան դու: Նա նույնպես համոզում էր, որ սա իր տունն է և որ նա ամբողջ ժամանակ այստեղ է ապրում: Չէ՞ որ դու էլ, ինչպես տեղնում եմ այդպես ես համարում":

"Ի՛նչ ես դուրս տալիս, - գոչեց թագավորը: - Լեզուդ կապ պահիր` այն մարդն իմ հայրն էր, նա արդեն գերեզմանում է":

"Ահա թե ինչ կասեմ քեզ. երբ ես գամ հաջորդ անգամ, դու էլ արդեն այստեղ չես լինի: Քո տեղը մեկ ուրիշը կգրավի: Հավանաբար, քո որդին` և նա էլ է պնդելու. "Սա իմ տու՜նն է": Բայց մի՞թե սա իսկական տուն է: Մեկ մեկն է ապրում այստեղ, մեկ մյուսը... Իսկական իջևանաատուն":

Եվ այդ պահին թագավորը ճանաչեց նրա ձա՛յնը:

"Ուրեմն դու՞ ես այն հիմարը, ով իր ուղտին իմ տանիքին էր փնտրում", - հարցրեց նա:

"Այո, ես` այն հիմարն եմ: Նույնպիսի հիմար եմ, ինչպես դու, չէ որ դու փնտրում ես քեզ հարստության մեջ: Բայց շատ ավելի հեշտ է ուղտին գտնել պալատի տանիքին":

Թագավորն իջավ գահից և ասաց դերվիշին. "Կարող ես մնալ այս իջևանատանը... Մնա, եթե ցանկանում ես, իսկ ես հեռանում եմ: Ես համարում էի, որ սա իմ տունն է, մշտական բնակավայրս: Իսկ սա իջևանատուն է ընդամենը, այնպես որ ես, քանի ուշ չէ, 
գնում եմ իմ տունը գտնեմ..."

Հետո Իբրահիմը նույնպես մեծ իմաստուն դարձավ: Եվ նույնիսկ երբ Իբրահիմը գտավ իրեն, ճանաչեց իրեն, նա առաջվա պես ապրում էր քաղաքի` սեփական արքայության մայրաքաղաքի, - պատերից դու՛րս: Երբևիցէ նա իր պալատը հարազատ տուն էր համարել, 
բայց դա ուղղակի իջևանատուն էր: Այժմ նա պալատից դուրս էր ապրում: Պատահում էր, ժամփորդները հարցնում էին. "Ո՞ր ճանապարհն է տանում_  բաստի: Բաստի` _նշանակում է "քաղաք", բայց ավելի գեղեցիկ է թարգմանվում. "տեղ, որտեղ ապրում են հարազատ տներում": Իսկ Իբրահիմը ցույց էր տալիս նրանց դեպի գերեզմանոց տանող ճանապարհը: Նա ասում էր. "Թեքվիր աջ և շուտով կտեսնես_ բաստին` _տեղը, որտեղ ապրում են հարազատ տներում":

Եվ ճամփորդները գնում էին այնտեղ, իսկ հետո վերադառնում էին կատաղությունից փրփրած, ու գոռգոռում էին. "Դու ինչ է, հիմա՞ր ես: Մեզ պետք է_  բաստին, _քաղաքը, որտեղ մարդիկ են ապրում, իսկ դու գերեզմանոցի ճանապարհն ես ցույց տալիս":

Իբրահիմը ծիծաղում էր և ասում. "Ստացվում է, որ մենք իրար չենք հասկացել: Գերեզմանոցն այն տեղն է, որտեղ բնակություն են հաստատում հավերժ: Դա էլ հենց իսկական_ բաստին _ է, մշտական բնակավայրը: Միայն այնտեղ է, որ մարդիկ երբեք իրենց հասցեն չեն փոխում: Իսկ դուք, ստացվում է, ոչ թե իսկական_ բաստի  _եք փնտրում, այլ սովորական քաղաք: Բայց գիտե՞ք, դա է իսկական գերեզմանոցը, չէ որ հենց այնտեղ են մարդիկ տանջվում հերթի մեջ, սպասելով մահվան: Մեկի ժամը կգա այսօր, մեկինը` վաղը կամ մյուս օր, բայց բոլորը մեկ բան են սպասում միայն. մա՛հ: Եվ դուք դա անվանում եք_ բաստի, _հարազատ տու՜ն: Դա_  մարգատ_ է, գերեզմանո՛ց, որտեղ մարդիկ ուղղակի սպասում են մահվան: Այնտեղ մահից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա":_

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ձեր կյանքն` ընդամենը մահվան սպասում է: Բայց մի՞թե կյանքն այդպիսին պետք է լինի: Մի՞թե այն պետք է այդքան թռուցիկ լինի: Մի՞թե դա ուղղակի երազ է: Ահա, դու ապրում ես` իսկ հետո չես ապրում, չկաս այլևս: Ոչ, կյանքը պետք է ինչ-որ հավերժական բան լինի: Բայց եթե հավերժական բան ես ուզում, պետք է իմաստուն վաճառական դառնաս` վաճառես ամենն, ինչ ունես: Վաճառիր ամեն ինչ և մեկ բան գնիր` քո սրբազան էության միակ մարգարիտը: Այն չի խորտակվում ծովում, նրան ոչ ոք չի գողանա, չէ՞ որ այդ մարգարիտը` դու ինքդ ես: Իսկապես տիրել` կարող ես միայն քեզ, մնացած ամեն ինչ մեզ ժամանակավոր է տրվում:

Այո, պատրանքներով էլ կարելի է ապրել` բայց դա լրիվ այլ բան է: Կարելի է պատկերացնել, որ այդ տունը քոնն է, այդ կինը կամ ամուսինը քոնն է, այդ երեխաները քոնն են, բայց դա մոլորություն է: Վաղ թե ուշ դու կարթնանաս: Տիրել կարելի է միայն ինքդ քեզ` միայն քեզ դու երբեք չես կորցնի: Քո էությունը հավերժ է, անմահ, այն տրված է քեզ ընդմիշտ և ոչ ոք քեզանից չի խլի:

Ահա թե որն է հոգևոր որոնումների և նյութական հարստության հետևից վազքի միջև տարբերությունը. հոգևորը` հավերժականի որոնումներն են, իսկ ունեցվածքի ծարավն` անցողիկի: Համոզվեք ինքներդ. բավական է փակեք աչքերդ ու մի կողմ վանեք մտքերդ, և ժամանակն անհետանում է: Այն ուղղակի չքվում է, այն չկա: Երբ մտածում ես ինչ-որ բանի մասին, ժամանակը կա. երբ նայում ես իրերին, ժամանակը կա:

Մեզ ժամանակի իսկական օվկիանոս է շրջապատում, իսկ մեր ներսում թաքնված է հավերժությունը, ան-ժամանակությունը: Ահա թե ինչու բոլոր պայծառացածներն ասում են, որ երբ մարդ վեր է հառնում ժամանակից, դուրս է պրծնում նրա շրջանակներից, նա գտնում է իրեն, տուն է վերադառնում:

Լավ հիշեք. ձեզանից բացի, այլ նպատակ չկա: Դուք` ձեր գլխավոր նպատակն եք, դուք պետք է ձեզ գտնեք: Մնացածը նշանակություն չունի:

Ահա թե ինչ է ասում Հիսուս.


_Հոր արքայությունը նման է շատ ապրանք ունեցող առևտրականի, 
ով մարգարիտ է տեսել: 

Այդ առևտրականը շրջահայաց էր. 
Նա ծախեց իր ապրանքները 
(և) գնեց այդ միակ մարգարիտն իր համար: 

Դուք նույնպես` փնտրեք նրա (Հոր) գանձը, որը ճշմարիտ է, որը տևական է,
 որը չի ուտի ցեցը,  
և չի վնասի որդը:_

Փնտրեք անանցը և աչալուրջ եղեք: Ժամանակ մի ծախսեք այն բանի վրա, ինչը ոչնչանում է, մի ծախսեք կյանքներդ այն բանի վրա, ինչը փոփոխական է, - իսկ այս աշխարհում փոփոխական է ամեն ինչ: 

Ինչպե՞ս որոշել, թե ինչը չի ոչնչանում: Այս աշխարհում ձեզ հայտնի՞ է չոչնչացող ինչ-որ բան: Նայեցեք շուրջներդ` հավերժական ոչինչ այստեղ չկա: Նույնիսկ սարերը հավերժական չեն, նրանք նույնպես ծերանում ու քայքայվում են: Ամբողջ աշխարհամասեր են հայտնվում ու անհետանում:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Վեդաների ժամանակաշրջանում Հիմալայան սարերը չկային: Րիգվեդայում նրանց մասին չի էլ հիշատակվում անգամ: Դժվար կլիներ Հիմալայները չնկատել, դժվար կլիներ նրանց մասին ոչ մի խոսք չասել: Նրանց մասին հարավոր չէ՛ր լինի չասել: Մի՞թե կարելի է մոռանալ Հիմալայների պես հրաշքի մասին: Վեդաներում խոսվում է ինչի մասին ասես, միայն Հիմալայների մասին այնտեղ խոսք անգամ չես գտնի: Նկատելով դա, _Լոքմանյա Թիլաքը_  որոշեց, որ Վեդաները լույս աշխարհ են եկել ամենաքիչը 75 000 տարի առաջ: Լրիվ հնարավոր է: Կարող է, այդպես էլ եղել է: Իհարկե, այն ժամանակ գիր դեռ  չկար, և հազարամյակներ շարունակ Վեդաները բերնեբերան են փոխանցվել: Բայց նման տարիքը բացատրում է, թե ինչու Վեդաներում Հիմալայների մասին ոչինչ չի ասված:

Գիտնականները համարում են, որ Հիմալայները` երկրագնդի վրա հայտնված վերջին սարերն են, ամենաերիտասարդ սարերը: Եվ նրանք մինչև օրս աճում են, նրանք դեռ երիտասարդ են: Տարեցտարի ավելի են բարձրանում: Իսկ Վինդհյան` աշխարհի ամենահին սարն է: Ըստ երևույթին, հենց այդ պատճառով էլ նա այդքան կուչ է եկել, ինչպես հինավուրց ծերունի: Հնդիկները սքանչելի լեգենդ ունեն Վինդհյայի մասին:


_Ագաստիա անունով մի իմաստուն ճանապարհ ընկավ հարավ: Այն ժամանակներում Վինդհյան կտրել-անցնելը շատ դժվար բան էր:  Համապատասխան հանդերձանք չկար: Բայց 
երբ իմաստունը մոտեցավ այդ սարին, Վինդհյան խոնարհվեց նրա առջև: Ագաստիան ասաց. "Ես շուտով հետ եմ վերադառնալու, այնպես որ կարող ես չուղղվել, որպեսզի ես կարողանամ անցնել այստեղով, երբ հետ վերադառնամ": Եվ Վինդհյան
այդպես էլ մնաց խոնարհված, քանզի իմաստունն այդպես էլ չվերադարձավ` այնտեղ, հարավում, նա մահացավ:_

Հրաշալի ավանդույթ է. Վինդհյան, աշխարհի ամենահին սարը, իրոք որ ծռված է, ինչպես ծերունի:

Նույնիսկ բլուրները կարող են հին և նոր լինել: Նույնիսկ սարերը ծնվում և վախճանվում են: Այս աշխարհում մշտական ոչինչ չկա: Նայեք ծառերին, գետերին ու սարերին. նրանք վերերկրայինի տպավորություն են թողնում, բայց, եթե ուշադիր նայես, այդ զգացմունքն իսկույն անցնում է:

Նայեցեք ձեր ներսը, նայեք ձեր մտքերին` նրանք ավելի անցողիկ են: Նրանք անընդմեջ փոխվում են: Միտքը տեղում չի կանգնում. րոպե առաջ դու բարկանում էիր, վատ մտքեր էին գլխումդ պտտվում, իսկ հիմա արդեն ժպտում ես` իսկ վատ մտքեր ասես չեն էլ եղել: Մտքերը հայտնվում և անհետանում են, ասես ամպերը երկնքում: Մտքերը նույնպես անընդհատ փոխում են իրենց ուրվագծերը: Ընդհանրապես մտքերն ու ամպերը շատ նման են իրար:

Եթե բավական երկար նայես ամպերին, շուտով կնկատես, որ նրանց ուրվագծերն անընդհատ փոխվում են: Սովորաբար մենք այդ չենք նկատում, բայց ամպերն անընդհատ փոխվում են, մի վայրկյան անգամ անշարժ չեն մնում: Ճիշտ նույնն էլ մեր գլխում է կատարվում. մտքերի ուրվագծերը փոփոխական են, ինչպես ամպերը: Հենց այդ պատճառով մարդկանց այդքան դժվար է կենտրոնանալ. կենտրոնանալ նշանակում է պահպանել մտքի ուրվագծերը: Դժբախտությունն էլ այն է, որ մտքերն ամբողջ ժամանակ հոսում ու փոխվում են: Փոփոխական է ամենն, ինչ անում ենք մենք. մտքերը փոխարինում են իրար, մի ձևի փոխարեն հայտնվում է ուրիշը: Նշանակում է, մտքի աշխարհում չվախճանվող ոչինչ նույնպես չես գտնի...

Փոխվում են սարերը, փոխվում են ամպերը, միատեսակ է մնում միայն երկինքը: Ահա այն` չի վախճանվում: Նույն բանը մեր մեջ էլ է տեղի ունենում. մեր շուրջ ամեն ինչ փոխվում է, մտքեր-ամպերը հայտնվում ու կորչում են, բայց մեր էության, մեր ներքին դիտարկողի երկինքն անփոփոխ է մնում: Դա էլ հենց մեր մարգարիտն է. դիտարկողը: Նա չունի ձև և այդ պատճառով նրա ուրվագծերը փոխվել չեն կարող: Եթե նա ունենար ձև, վաղ թե ուշ կփոխվեր, բայց ձև ուղղակի չկա` ուրեմն ի՞նչը փոխվի: 

Եվ եթե գտնես քո մեջ ձևից զուրկ այդ էությունը, սկզբում դու քեզ դատարկություն կթվաս: Մենք սովոր չենք ձևի բացակայությանը և ակամա համարում ենք, թե դա դատարկություն է: Բայց դուք մի վախեցեք` ուղղակի մտեք ներս: Ժամանակի հետ, երբ ընտելանաք, պարզ կդառնա, որ այդ դատարկությունը` բոլորովին էլ դատարկություն չէ: Դա ուղղակի ձևի բացակայություն է: Եվ, երբ դուք գտնեք այդ անձևությունը, կհայտնվի մարգարիտը: Դա կնշանակի, որ դուք արդեն ձեռք եք բերել այն, միակը, փոխելով շատ բաների հետ: Հիմա ամեն ինչ հակառակն է. դուք փոխել եք մեկ բանը տարբեր բաների հետ: Միակը` ահա իսկական մարգարիտը: Շատը` կեղծ ակնեղեն է: Առաջին հայացքից նրանք արժեքավոր են թվում, բայց իրականում էժանագին նմանակներ են` այդ պատճառով էլ վախճանվում են:

Հիշեցեք. ճշմատիտի չափանիշը` հավերժությունն է, մշտականությունը: Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը: Այն, ինչը չի կործանվում, չի կործանվում հավերժ: Իսկ ի՞նչ է կեղծիքը, քունը, պատրանքը: Այն, ինչը սկիզբ ու վերջ ունի, ինչը հավերժ չի ապրում: Փնտրեք այն մարգարիտը, որը ոչ ոք ձեզանից խլել չի կարող, նույնիսկ մահը: Մահը կքայքայի մարմինը, մահը կոչնչացնի մտքերը` բայց դուք առաջվա պես կլինեք, դուք կլինեք հավերժ...

Մահն ամենուր է մեր շուրջ, բայց մեր էությանն այն երբեք չի դիպչում: Նա ամենուր է մեր հարևանությամբ, բայց երբեք ներսում չի հայտնվի: Չդիպչելով կենտրոնին, նա թափառում է շրջակայքում: Դուք երբեք չեք մեռել: Դուք չեք կարող մեռնել: Բարձրանում և փլվում են սարերը, գալիս և անհետանում են ամպերը, իսկ երկինքը մնում է տեղում: Դուք` այդ երկինքն եք: Մեր էությունը նման է տիեզերական տարածության. մութ, անսահման, ուրվագծերից զուրկ դատարկություն: Ամեն ինչ տեղի է ունենում նրա մեջ, բայց կոնկրետ նրա հետ ոչինչ տեղի չի ունենում: Ահա թե ինչի մասին է ասում Հիսուս.


_Դուք նույնպես` փնտրեք նրա (Հոր) գանձը, որը ճշմարիտ է, 
որը տևական է,
 որը չի ուտի ցեցը,  
և չի վնասի որդը:_

Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԵՐԿՈՒՍԸ   ՄԵԿ   ՍԱՐՔԵԼ

Զրույց   ութերորդ*



_Հիսուս տեսավ նորածինների, որ կաթ էին ծծում: 
Նա ասաց իր աշակերտներին. 
Այս նորածինները, որ կաթ են ծծում, 
նման են նրանց, ովքեր արքայություն են մտնում: 

Աշակերտներն ասացին նրան. 
Ուրեմն ի՞նչ է, եթե մենք նորածիններ ենք, 
մենք արքայությու՞ն կմտնենք: 

Հիսուս ասաց նրանց. 
Երբ դուք սարքեք երկուսը մեկ, 
և երբ դուք ներսը կսարքեք ինչպես դուրսը, 
և դուրսը կսարքեք ինչպես ներսը, 
և վերևը կսարքեք ինչպես ներքևը, 
և երբ տղամարդուն ու կնոջը կսարքեք մեկ, 
որպեսզի տղամարդը չլինի տղամարդ 
և կինը չլինի կին, [...]
այդ ժամանակ դուք (արքայություն) կմտնեք:_


Սա Հիսուսի ամենախորիմաստ ասույթներից մեկն է: Այս խոսքերի մեջ` այն հիմքն է, որը պետք է հասկանա յուրաքանչյուր մարդ: Նրան, ինչի մասին խոսում է Հիսուս, հասնել շատ է դժվար: Եթե հասել ես դրան, էլ ուրիշ ոչինչ պետք չէ: Բայց, մինչև նրա խոսքերը քննարկելը, պետք է ինչ-որ բան պարզել:

Մարդ, ով ապրում է խելքով, չի կարող անմեղ լինել` իսկ Աստվածայինն անմեղի վրա է իջնում, միայն անմեղներն են մտնում Աստծո արքայություն: Անմեղություն` ահա նրա դարպասների բանալին: Միտքը խորամանկ է, նա հաշվենկատ է և դատող, բայց հենց հաշվենկատությունն է խանգարում Աստծո արքայություն մտնել: Խելքով կարելի է ամբողջ արքայություն ձեռք բերել երկրի վրա: Երկրային թագավոր լինելու համար արտակարգ խորամանկություն է հարկավոր: Որքան ավելի խորամանկ ես, այնքան ավելի հաջողությունների կհասնես այս աշխարհում; որքան ավելի հաշվենկատ ես, այնքան ավելի շատ այստեղ կստանաս:

Բայց Աստծո արքայության հետ ամեն ինչ հակառակն է: Նրա դռները բացելու համար ոչ հաշվենկատություն, ոչ խորամանկություն պետք չէ: Խելք ընդհանրապես պետք չէ, չէ որ դա ուղղակի հաշվիչ սարք է, խորամանկության մեխանիզմ: Եվ, եթե ոչ հաշվարկներ, ոչ էլ խորամանկություն պետք չեն, ուրեմն գիտակցության կարիք էլ չկա: Այդ դեպքում քո գոյատևման աղբյուրը դառնում է սիրտդ, իսկ սիրտը բացարձակապես անմեղ է:

Ինչու՞ ենք մենք խորամանկում: Ինչու՞ մեր միտքը մտածում է միայն, թե ինչպես մեկնումեկին խաբի: Որովհետև մեր աշխարհում դա հաջողության հասնելու միակ ճանապարհն է: Բայց նրանք, ովքեր երազում են հաջողության հասնել այստեղ, երբեք Աստծո արքայություն ընկնել չեն կարող: Դրան հասնել կարող են հուսալ նրանք միայն, ովքեր պատրաստ են անհաջողակ դառնալ այս աշխարհում, ովքեր հասկանում են. "Հաջողությունն այս աշխարհում` ինձ համար չէ, այն պետք չէ ինձ": Եվ միևնույն պահին փոխակերպություն է կատարվում, փոփոխություն: Գիտակցությունը դադարում է ձգտել դեպի դուրս և խորասուզվում է ներս:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս հաճախ է խոսում անմեղների մասին: Նա անընդհատ պատմում է այն մասին, թե ինչ հմայիչ են երեխաներն ու ծաղիկները, ինչ անմեղ են շուշաններն ու թռչունները: Բայց այդպիսի անմեղության հետ չես վերադառնա, դուք արդեն կորցրել եք այն: Կարիք չկա ամեն ինչ այդքան բառացիորեն հասկանալ, հարկ չկա ընդօրինակել երեխաներին ու ծաղիկներին` դրանք ուղղակի խորհրդանիշներ են:

Մեծահասակն այլևս մանկություն վերադառնալ չի կարող: Ժամանակը հետ չես դարձնի: Մեկ անգամ ճանաչելով մի բան, մոռանալ այն անհնար է: Այո, կարելի է վեր լինել գիտելիքներից, բայց մանկական անտեղյակությանը վերադառնալ այլևս չի կարելի: Կարելի է գնալ միայն առաջ, հետ վերադառնալ չես կարող` հետդարձի ճանապարհ չկա: Մենք սովորական երեխա դառնալ այլևս չենք կարող: Ինչպե՞ս մանկություն վերադառնալ: Ինչպե՞ս մոռանալ ամենն, ինչ հասցրել ես իմանալ: Բայց առաջ ընթանալ կարելի է, կարելի է դուրս պրծնել _մյուս_ կողմից:

Լա՛վ հիշեք սա: Եթե ոչ. մեկ էլ կսկսեք ձեզ երեխա երևակայել, բայց այդ ընդօրինակումն ընդամենը հերթական խորամանկություն կլինի, նուրբ հաշվարկ... Քանի որ Հիսուս ասել է. "Եղեք ինչպես երեխաներ", մենք նորից  երեխա կձևանանք: Բայց երեխան ոչինչ չի ձևանում: Նա ապրում է ուղղակի և չի էլ հասկանում, որ ինքը` երեխա է, նա սեփական անմեղությունը չի գիտակցում: Նա անմեղ է, բայց ինքն այդ չգիտի: Իսկ դուք, եթե նույնիսկ երեխա էլ ձևանաք, ինքնագիտակցումից չեք ազատվի: Եվ այդ երեխայությունը շինծու  կլինի, կեղծ: Ընդօրինակել երեխայի կարելի է, բայց բառացիորեն երեխա դառնալ ձեզ այլևս երբեք չի հաջողվի:

Սրբերն ու իմաստունները երեխայի են նմանվում լրիվ այլ իմաստով: Նրանք նորից դուրս են պրծնում սահմաններից, վեր են խոյանում իրենց մտքի վրա, քանզի հասկանում են նրա ապարդյունությունը: Նրանք հասկանում են, թե որքան անհեթեթ բան է հաջողության ձգտել այս աշխարհում, նրանց մոտ կորչում է աշխարհիկ նվաճումների հանդեպ ամեն ձգտում, ուրիշների վրա տպավորություն գործելու, "ամենա-ամենան" լինելու, աշխարհի պորտը լինելու ամեն մի ցանկություն: Նրանց այլևս պետք չէ շոյել իրենց ինքնասիրությունը: Իմաստունները գիտակցում են, թե որքան անիմաստ է այդ ամենը: Եվ հենց դա հասկացար, ակնթարթորեն այլ մակարդակ ես տեղափոխվում:

Եվ այդ ժամանակ նորից գալիս է երեխայությունը` երկրորդ մանկությունը: Հնդիկները նման մարդկանց անվանել են _դվիջ,_  "երկու անգամ ծնված": Դու ծնվում ես նորից, բայց դա արդեն լրիվ այլ ծնունդ է` դու ծնվում ես առանց հոր ու մոր օգնության: Դու ինքդ ես քեզ աշխարհ բերում, առանց երկու մարմինների միաձուլման, առանց երկատվածության: Դու ծնում ես ինքդ քեզ:

Ահա թե որն է Քրիստոսի ծննդյան իմաստը` նա ծնվել է Կույսից: Ավելի ուշ դա սկսեցին բառացիորեն հասկանալ` և գլխավորը բաց թողեցին: Ծնվել կույսից նշանակում է ծնվել մեկից. երկրորդ չկար, հայր ու մայր չկային, և այդ պատճառով ծնունդն անարատ էր: Շփումն ուրիշի հետ նշանակում է կորցնել անարատությունը: Դու կորցնում ես անարատությունդ, եթե նույնիսկ այդ երկրորդը` քո գլխում է: Ինչ-որ երկրորդ բանի գիտակցումը, ինչ-որ այլ բանի ձգտումը` կուսությունը կորցնել է: Առաջին անգամ մենք ծնվում ենք երկու սեռերի միաձուլումից, այլ ճանապարհ չկա, բայց երկրորդ ծնունդը միայն անարատ կարող է լինել:

----------

Զաքար (19.01.2016), Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս, ինչպես և մյուսները, ծնվել է հորից ու մորից` այդպես էլ պետք է լինի, ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրանում: Որպես սերմ, Հիսուս ձեզանից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում, բայց, դառնալով ծաղիկ, նա լրիվ այլ բան դարձավ` նա ծնվեց երկրորդ անգամ: Լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ լույս աշխարհ եկավ: Չկար արդեն Մարիամի որդի Հիսուսը, - այժմ նա ինքն իրեն լույս աշխարհ բերեց: Եսսեյների հինավուրց հանրությունը համարում էր, որ, փոխակերպվելով, մարդ իր սեփական հայրն է դառնում: Ահա թե որն է իմաստը. խոսքերն այն մասին, որ Հիսուս հայր չի ունեցել, նշանակում են, որ նա ինքն է հայր դարձել իրեն: Տարօրինակ է թվում, բայց այդպես էլ եղել է:

Երկրորդ ծնունդն անարատ է, այն էլ հենց քեզ անմեղ է դարձնում: Եվ այդ անմեղությունն ավելի մաքուր է, քան նորածնի անմեղությունը, չէ որ երեխան վաղ թե ուշ այն կկորցնի: Նրա անմեղությունը` բնության նվերն է, նա դրան ոչ մի կերպ չի արժանացել, և այդ պատճառով նման անմեղությունը հետո հետ են վերցնում: Մեծանալով, երեխան կորցնում է անմեղությունը` իսկ մեծանում են բոլո՛ր երեխաները: Բայց իմաստունն անմեղ է մնում ընդմիշտ: Նրա անմեղությունն իրենից չես խլի, չէ որ դա աճի վերջն է, զարգացման գագաթնակետը` ավելի աճելու տեղ այլևս չկա: Քանի հնարավոր է աճը, կա փոխելու ինչ-որ բան էլ: Բայց եթե հասել ես նպատակիդ, որից այն կողմ չկա ոչինչ, ուրեմն փոխելու էլ ոչինչ չկա:

Երեխան օրեցօր աճում է: Վաղ թե ուշ նա կորցնում է անմեղությունը, մեծ է դառնում, ավելի ու ավելի շատ բան է իմանում և ակամա սովորում է հաշվենկատ ու խորամանկ լինել: Բայց չափազանց համակվածությունը սեփական հաշվիչ սարքով նշանակում է, որ դու մնում ես ծնված երկու սեռերի մերձեցումից, դու դեռևս երկատված ես: Իսկ դա անխուսափելիորեն ներքին հակասություններ է բերում` չէ որ դու երկու մասի ես բաժանված:

Եթե ծնվել ես երկուսից, ուրեմն ինքդ էլ երկուս ես, քանի որ քո մեջ երկուսն էլ կան: Տղամարդը` ոչ միայն տղամարդ է, այլ մասամբ կին էլ է: Կինը` ոչ միայն կին է, նա փոքր ինչ տղամարդ է նաև: Թե տղամարդիկ, թե կանայք տղամարդուց ու կնոջից են ծնվում: Քո մեջ ապրում են թե հայրդ և թե մայրդ, չէ որ նրանք երկուսով են քեզ աշխարհ բերել, նրանք միաձուլվել են քո մարմնի մեջ, նրա մեջ դեռևս նրանց հյութն է ծորում: Դու` երկուս ես: Բայց որտեղի՞ց անխռովություն լինի, եթե քո մեջ երկուսն են ապրում: Երկուսը` դա մշտական պատերազմ է: Քանի դեռ քո մեջ կան այդ երկու հակադրությունները, նրանց մեջ անընդհատ լարվածություն է ծագում: Դրանից պրծում չկա, իսկ դուք անընդհատ փորձում եք հնարել, թե ինչպես հանգստանաք, ինչպես խաղաղվեք ու սուզվեք երանության մեջ: Ոչինչ դուրս չի՛ գա, չէ որ ամեն մեկիդ մեջ` երկուսն են:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հանգիստ գտնելու համար միասնություն է պետք, իսկ դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է երկրորդ անգամ ծնվել: Հենց այդ ասած Հիսուս Նիկոդեմոսին: Նիկոդեմոսը հարցրեց նրան. "Ի՞նչ անեմ ես": Իսկ Հիսուս ասաց. "Սկզբում պետք է նորից ծնվել: Միայն այդ ժամանակ կարելի է ինչ-որ բան անել: Առայժմ, քանի դեռ այնպիսին ես, ինչ կաս, ոչինչ չես անի": 

Ես էլ ձեզ նույն բանը կասեմ. առայժմ, քանի դուք այնպիսին եք, ինչ կաք, ոչինչ չեք անի: Մինչև նորից չծնվեք, մինչև ինքներդ ձեզ հայր չդառնաք, մինչև երկվությունը չվերանա, մինչև դուք մեկ չդառնաք, ոչինչ անել չի կարելի: Երբ կանացին ու տղամարդկայինը ձեր ներսում միաձուլվում են, շրջանագիծը փակվում է: Նրանք այլևս չեն պատերազմում, նրանք ուղղակի վերանում են, ջնջում են մեկմեկու` և միայն միասնություն է մնում: Այդ միասնությունն էլ հենց անարատությունն է:

Ահա թե ինչ նկատի ունի Հիսուս, երբ ասում է. "Երեխաների պես եղեք": Պետք չէ նրա խոսքերը բառացիորեն ընդունել: Բայց ինչու՞ հենց "երեխաների պես": Որովհետև բեղմնավորումից հետո առաջին մի քանի շաբաթների ընթացքում երեխան` ոչ տղամարդ է, ոչ կին: Կարող եք կենսաբաններին հարցնել, նրանք կասեն ձեզ, որ բավական երկար ժամանակ սաղմը զուրկ է սեռական հատկանիշներից: Առաջին շաբաթների ընթացքում նա սեռ չունի` կամ երկսեռ է, կամ անսեռ, բայց տղամարդկային կամ կանացի սեռի հստակ հատկանիշներ դեռ չունի: Շնորհիվ դրա ներկայիս բժշկությունը սովորել է փոխել մանուկների սեռը: Բավական է մի երկու սրսկում` և սեռը կփոխվի, չէ՞ որ սաղմի մեջ առկա են երկու սեռն էլ, համ տղամարդը, համ կինը: Ժամանակի հետ հավասարակշռությունը խախտվում է, այս կամ այն հատկանիշները գերակշռում և նախորոշում են երեխայի սեռը: Բայց ամենասկզբում լիիրավ միասնությունն է թագավորում, երկու սեռերն անխախտ միաձուլված են: Հետագայում ամեն ինչ հորմոններից է կախված:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եթե սաղմին տղամարդու հորմոններ ներարկես, նա տղամարդ կդառնա, եթե կնոջ` կին: Սեռը կարելի է փոխել, չէ որ սեռական հատկանիշներն արտաքին բաներ են, նրանք ձեր էությանը չեն դիպչում: Սեռական պատկանելիությունը խիստ մարմնական, նյութական, հորմոնային հատկություն է: Մեր էությունը բացարձակապես կախված չէ սեռից: Բայց բաժանումը վաղ թե ուշ ծագում է. սաղմը տղա կամ աղջիկ է դառնում:

Ամենասկզբում լիլակատար միասնություն է: Հետո, երբ երեխան լույս աշխարհ է գալիս, նա արդեն տղա է կամ աղջիկ: Բայց գիտակցության խորքում բաժանվածություն դեռ չկա: Հոգում նա առաջվա պես միասնական է: Նորածինը չգիտի դեռ, տղամարդ է ինքը, թե կին: Տարբերությունը նա կսկսի նկատել մի քանի ամիս անց միայն: Եվ այդ ժամանակ նրա հայացքները կատարելապես փոխվում են. նա անմիջապես գիտակցում է իրեն: Սեռական տարբերությունները թափանցում են գիտակցության մեջ. "ուղղակի մարդն" անհետանում է, ի հայտ է գալիս տղամարդը կամ կինը: Տարբերությունը մեզ հետ է մնում մեր ամբողջ կյանքում, և դա նշանակում է, որ մենք երբեք սկզբին վերադառնալ չենք կարող. շրջանը բաց է մնում: Բայց իմաստունն այնուամենայնիվ վերադառնում է սկզբնաղբյուրին, փակում է շրջանը: Եվ սեռական հատկանիշները սկզբում անհետանում են գլխում` ամեն ինչ տեղի է ունենում հակառա՛կ հերթականությամբ:

Երեխայի մոտ սեռական տարբերությունները սկզբում արտահայտվում են մարմնի վրա, հետո գիտակցության մեջ: Իմաստունի մոտ բաժանվածությունը սկզբում անհետանում է գլխում, հետո նոր` մարմնի մեջ: Դեռևս կյանքի օրոք նա վերադառնում է միասնությանը: Դա էլ հենց երկրորդ մանկությունն է. նա նորից անմեղ է` բայց դա արդեն այլ, հարստացած անմեղություն է:

Մանուկի անմեղությունն աղքատ է, չէ՞ որ նա դեռևս ոչինչ չի ապրել: Երեխայի անմեղությունը` նույնն է ինչ ինչ-որ կարևոր բանի բացակայությունը: Իմաստունի անմեղությունն այլ է. դա ներկայություն է, այլ ոչ բացակայություն: Նա արդեն ճանաչել է աշխարհը, նա շատ բան է տեսել, նա ճաշակել է ամենն, ինչ կարելի էր փորձել: Նա ծայրից ծայր է հասել. եղել է մեղավոր, սուզվել է խորխորատները, հրահրել է իրեն, ապրել է ամեն ինչ կյանքում` և այժմ վերջապես դուրս է պրծել այս աշխարհից: Նրա անմեղությունը լիառատ է, այն հենված է հարուստ փորձի վրա: Եվ նա երբեք այլևս չի զրկվի իր փորձից, քանզի արդեն ճանաչել է ամենն, ինչ կարելի էր ճանաչել: Հնարավո՞ր է միթե ամեն ինչ մոռանալ: Իմաստունն այլևս մղումներ չունի, նա ամեն ինչ ճաշակել է արդեն, ցանկանալու էլ ոչինչ չկա:

Եվ եթե դու հասել ես դրան` երեխա ես եղել սկզբում ու հասել ես դրան վերջում, - քո կյանքը շրջապտույտ է կատարել, փակել է օղակը, լցվել է կատարելությամբ: Քանի դեռ դա տեղի չի ունեցել, քո կյանքը կիսատ է: Կատարելության բացակայությունը` տառապանքներ են, տանջանքներ, այն, ինչ Բուդդան անվանել է _դուհկհա:_  Քանի դեռ կա անավարտություն, դժբախտություններն էլ են մնում: Ավարտվածություն` նշանակում է վերջ տառապանքներին:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իմաստունը մահանում է երջանիկ` այլևս ծնունդներ չեն լինի, նա տառապանքների աշխարհ վերադառնալու կարիք այլևս չունի: Դուք անավարտ եք մահանում: Գործներդ չեք ավարտել` և ծնվում եք նորից: Ձեր էությունը նորից ու նորից այստեղ է վերադառնում ավարտվածությունը որոնելու, և, քանի դրան չեք հասել, ստիպված եք կրել բոլոր այդ նոր ծնունդների ծանրությունը: Հնդիկները դա կյանքի և մահվան անիվ են անվանում: Իմաստունը ցած է թռչում անիվից, չէ՞ որ նա ինքը փակ շրջան է դարձել` անիվն ինչի՞ն է պետք:

Բայց ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենում սովորական մարդկանց հետ: Նրանց գլխում մինչև վերջ պահպանվում է տարբերությունը սեռերի միջև: Մարդիկ մտածում են սեքսի մասին, նույնիսկ երբ մարմինը պառավել է, չէ որ սեռական տարբերությունները` երկվության հիմքն է: Եվ, քանի դեռ կա սեռը, քանի միասնություն չկա, ոչ-երկվությունը` Բրահմանը, -  չի հայտնվի: Հիշեք. ոչ-երկակին, _ադվայտան,_  Բրահման, Միակը` վերացական թեորիա չէ, մտահայեցողական վարդապետություն չէ: Դա փիլիսոփայական կատեգորիա չէ, որի մասին կարելի է վիճել, դա որպես հավատ ընդունված գաղափար չէ, - դա ելք է սեռական տարբերությունների շրջանակներից: Դա խորը բիոլոգիական երևույթ է, իսկական ալքիմիա, որովհետև պետք է փոխվի ձեր ամբողջ մարմինը:


Երեք ծերունի մի անգամ նստել այգու նստարանին և կիսվում էին իրենց վշտերով` էլ ինչի՞ մասին խոսեն ծերունիները: Մեկը, ով արդեն յոթանասուն երեք տարեկան էր, ասաց. 
"Ես համարյա խլացել եմ: Ինձ արդեն գոռում են ականջիս, իսկ ես միևնույն է ոչինչ չեմ լսում":

_Մյուսը, ով հինգ տարով ավելի մեծ էր, ասաց: "Իսկ ես կուրանում եմ, համարյա ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, 
ես արդեն շիկահեր կնոջը թխահերից չեմ տարբերում":

Երրորդ ծերունին Խոջա Նասրեդինն էր, նրա իննսուներեքն էր արդեն լրացել: Եվ նա ասաց. "Ձեր խնդիրները` հեչ են իմի համեմատ: Լսեք, թե երեկ 
երեկոյան ինչ պատահեց. ընթրիքին ես մի քիչ գինի խմեցի, հետո թեք ընկա բազմոցին ու նիրհեցի մի թեթև: Մի կես ժամ անց հասկացա, որ կինս արդեն անկողին է մտել: Ես բարձրացա ննջարան և ասում եմ նրան. 
"Հապա մի կողմ քաշվիր, տեղ տուր ինձ, եկ զբաղվենք մի քիչ, ինչպես հնում էինք անում": Իսկ նա զարմացած նայում է ինձ և պատասխանում է. 
"Խելքդ գցե՞լ ես, ինչ է, պառավ խելագար: Չէ որ մենք քսան րոպե առաջ էինք դրանով զբաղվու՛մ":

Խոջա Նասրեդինը լռեց մի պահ, հետո ավելացրեց. "Հա, հիշողությունս հե՛չ բանի պետք չէ..."_

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Սեքսի մասին մտքերը հետևում են մեզ մինչև վերջ, ընդհուպ մինչև մահ: Կարող է, դուք այդ չեք նկատել կամ ուղղակի չեք մտածել այդ մասին, բայց մարդ, ով չի հաղթահարել իր միտքը, մտածում է այդ մասին նույնիսկ մահվան մահճի վրա: Սեռական տարբերությունները` առաջինն է, ինչ նա ճանաչում է ծնունդից հետո: Բնականաբար, դա նաև վերջի՛նն է, ինչ հիշում է մարդ:

Կարող եք ինքներդ համոզվել: Այսօր, երբ պառկեք քնելու, փորձեք հիշել, թե ինչի մասին է լինելու ձեր միտքը քնելուց առաջ: Ամենավերջին միտքը: Եթե հաջողվի հիշել, ինքներդ կզարմանաք, քանզի առավոտյան հենց ա՛յդ միտքն առաջինը կլինի ձեր գլխում: Կարելի է և հակառակը փորձել. հիշել առաջինն, ինչ կմտածես առավոտից, - հենց դա էլ կլինի վերջինը, ինչ կհիշես քնից առաջ: Կյանքը շրջանագծով է ընթանում: Սեքսը, սեռական տարբերությունները` առաջինն է, ինչից սկսվում է կյանքը: Դրանով էլ այն ավարտվում է: Եվ քանի դեռ դուրս չես պրծել այդ անիվից, մնում ես մտքերիդ ստրուկը, այլ ոչ թե նրանց տերը:

Գիտե՞ք, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում, երբ մարդու կախում են: Սերմնաժայթքում: Դա արդեն մեկ անգամ չէ, որ նկատել են. ամեն անգամ, երբ կախում են տղամարդու, նրա մոտ սերմնաժայթքում է կատարվում: Ի՞նչ իմաստ կա դրանում: Ինչու՞ է այդպես լինում: Կյանքը` շրջապտույտ է, այն ինքն իրեն եզրափակում է` ինչ եղել է սկզբից` վերջում էլ կլինի:

Իմաստունը սեռական տարբերությունների սահմանից դուրս է գալիս: Բայց նա սեռականությունը չի ճնշում, հիշեք այդ, քանզի ճնշումը` սահմաններից դուրս գալ չէ: Քանի դեռ ճնշում ես ինչ-որ բան, այն մնում է քո մեջ:  Քանի դեռ ինչ-որ բան ճնշում ես, դու դեռևս երկատված ես: Իմաստունն ընդհանրապես չի փորձում ինչ-որ բան ճնշել: Հակառակը, նրա մեջ տղամարդկային և կանացի էներգիաները միաձուլվում են իրար, նա այլևս ոչ տղամարդ է ոչ կին: Ահա թե ինչու էր Հիսուս խոսում "Աստծո ներքինիների" _(Մատթ: ԺԹ -12)_ մասին: Ահա թե ինչու հնդիկները Շիվային անվանում են _Արդհանարիշվարա_ (երկսեռ տիրակալ)  և պատկերում են նրան կես-կին, կես-տղամարդ. նրա մեջ երկու սեռերն իրար են միաձուլվել: Իսկ հնդիկները Շիվային ամենակատարյալ աստվածն են համարում, նա` _Մահադևա_  է, մեծագույն աստված: Ինչու՞ են նրան Մահադևա, մեծագույն աստված անվանում: Որովհետև նա թե տղամարդ է, թե կին, իսկ եթե քեզ հաջողվել է հաշտեցնել քո մեջ կանացին ու տղամարդկայինը, երկու սկիզբները փակ շրջան են կազմում` և անմիջապես անհետանում են: Կորչում է երկատվածությունը, հանդես է գալիս միասնությունը:

Հիսուս միասնության`_ Արդհանարիշվարայի, _ կիսակին-կիսատղամարդու մասին է խոսում: Բայց լինել թե մեկը և թե մյուսը` նմանապես նշանակում է ոչ մեկը, ոչ էլ մյուսը չլինել: Դա նոր երեխայություն է, երկրորդ մանկություն: Դու "երկու անգամ ծնված" ես դառնում, _դվիջ:_  Քո առջև բացվում է անմեղության նոր աշխարհը:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այժմ անցնենք կոնկրետ իմաստուն խոսքին...


_Հիսուս տեսավ նորածինների, որ կաթ էին ծծում: 
Նա ասաց իր աշակերտներին. 
Այս նորածինները, որ կաթ են ծծում, 
նման են նրանց, ովքեր արքայություն են մտնում: 

Աշակերտներն ասացին նրան. 
Ուրեմն ի՞նչ է, եթե մենք նորածիններ ենք, 
մենք արքայությու՞ն կմտնենք:_ 

Աշակեերտները միշտ հիմար հարցեր են տալիս: Նրանք ամեն ինչ չափից դուրս բառացիորեն են հասկանում, նրանք լսում են խոսքերը միայն` իսկ իմաստն իրենց, խոսքերի մեջ չէ: Աշակերտները տեսնում են խորհրդանիշներ և դրանք ինչ-որ կոնկրետ բան են համարում: Բայց Հիսուս պատկերավոր է խոսում, նրա խոսքերը ցուցմունքներ չեն, այլ ընթացիկ խորհրդանիշներ: Բառերը ոչինչ չեն ասում, դրանք ակնարկներ են միայն` հուշվածքներ, դեպի լուսինը ցցած մատեր... Ինքնին նրանք իմաստ չեն կրում:

Բավական էր Հիսուս ասեր._ "Այս նորածինները... նման են նրանց, ովքեր արքայություն են մտնում",_  ինչ աշակերտներն անմիջապես որոշեցին. եթե դառնաս այնպիսին, ինչպիսին այդ նորածիններն են, նույնպես կարող ես Աստծո արքայություն մտնել, քեզ մոտ նույնպես կստացվի:

Եվ աշակերտները խնդրեցին կրկնել. _"Ուրեմն ինչ է, եթե մենք` նորածիններ ենք, մենք արքայությու՞ն կմտնենք":_

"Ո՛չ, - առարկեց Հիսուս: - Նորածին լինել` դեռևս ամեն ինչ չէ՛":

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց նրանց. 
Երբ դուք սարքեք երկուսը մեկ, 
և երբ դուք ներսը կսարքեք ինչպես դուրսը, 
և դուրսը կսարքեք ինչպես ներսը, 
և վերևը կսարքեք ինչպես ներքևը, 
և երբ տղամարդուն ու կնոջը կսարքեք մեկ, 
որպեսզի տղամարդը չլինի տղամարդ 
և կինը չլինի կին, [...]
այդ ժամանակ դուք (արքայություն) կմտնեք:_


Ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում նորածին դառնալ: Աշխատեք թափանցել ամեն տողի մեջ. _"Երբ դուք սարքեք երկուսը մեկ..."_

Ահա՛ թե գլխավորը ինչն է: Դուք գիտե՞ք, որ անցնելով պրիզմայի միջով, արևի ճառագայթը բաժանվում է յոթ գույների: Ծիածանն էլ նույն կերպ է ստացվում: Ահա թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում. անձրևից հետո, երբ օդը հարուստ է գոլորշիով ու մանր կաթիլներով, այս վերջիններս պրիզմայի պես մի բան են կազմում: Արևի ճառագայթներն անցնում են նրա միջով, բաժանվում են յոթ գույների` և երկնքում ծիածանն է հայտնվում: Ծիածանը տեսանելի է, երբ անձրևոտ օրն արևը նայում է ամպերի միջից: Արևի ճառագայթը` սպիտակ է: Դա ամենամաքուր սպիտակ լույսն է, բայց պրիզմայի պատճառով մասնատվում է յոթ գույների: Սպիտակն անհետանում է, ի հայտ են գալիս ծիածանի բոլոր գույները:

Միտքը պրիզմայի պես է կառուցված. աշխարհն ամբողջական է, աշխարհը` մաքուր սպիտակ լույսն է, բայց, բեկվելով գիտակցության մեջ, այն բազմակերպ է դառնում: Ինչին էլ նայես մտքի պրիզմայի միջով` ամեն ինչ տարատեսակ է: Բավարար ուշադրության դեպքում, ցանկացած մտավոր կառուցվածքի մեջ կարելի է նրա յոթ գույները տեսնել: Գիտակցությունը պրիզմայի պես է աշխատում. ամեն ինչ յոթ տարբեր երանգների է բաժանում: Շաբաթն, օրինակ, յոթ օր ունի: Իր ժամանակ Մահավիրան տրամաբանությունը յոթ քայլի է բաժանել: Դրանք այդպես էլ անվանել էին. "տրամաբանության յոթ քայլերը": Երբ Մահավիրային մի բան էին հարցնում, նա դրան յոթ պատասխան էր տալիս:

Դու մի բան ես հարցնում` իսկ քեզ միանգամից յոթ պատասխա՛ն են տալիս: Ում ուզես, կմոլորեցնի դա: Եթե մի հարցին յոթ պատասխան կա, ուզես թե չուզես, ավելի ես շփոթվելու: Այդ պատճառով Մահավիրային քչերն էին հասկանում: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է այդպիսի բանը հասկանալ: Բայց նա բացարձակապես ճիշտ էր: Նա այսպես էր բացատրում. "Հարցը ծնվում է մտքում, և ես պետք է պատասխանեմ, օգտվելով մտքից: Բայց միտքն ամեն ինչ յոթ մասի է բաժանում": Այդ յոթ մասերը հակասում են մեկը մյուսին, այլ կերպ չի էլ կարող լինել, չէ որ ճշմարտությունը մեկն է միայն, յոթ ճշմարտություն չի կարող լինել: 

Եթե մի հարցին յոթ պատասխան ես տալիս, հակասություններն անխուսափելի են: Երբ Մահավիրային հարցրեցին, կա՞ արդյոք Աստված աշխարհում, նա պատասխանեց. "Այո, Աստված կա: Ոչ, Աստված չկա: Եվ կա և չկա: Աստված գոյություն ունի և գոյություն չունի: Ոչ այս, ոչ այն" - և այդպես շարունակ, միանգամից յոթ դատողություն:

Գիտակցությունը մասնատում է ամեն ինչ, ասես պրիզմա լինի: Երբ նայում ես մտքի աչքերով, ամեն ինչ մասնատվում է յոթ մասի: Եթե ուշադիր նայել չես ուզում, թվում է, թե երկուսն են, բայց իրականում նրանք յոթն են: Հարցրեք հասարակ մարդու, գոյություն ունի՞ արդյոք Աստված, և նա կասի. "Այստեղ երկու տարբերակ կա միայն. կամ կա Աստված, կամ չկա": Նա նույնիսկ չի էլ մտածի այն մասին, որ ևս հինգ պատասխան է հնարավոր: Մարդիկ ընդհանրապես այնքան էլ լրջախոհ չեն: Յուրաքանչյուր հարցի կարելի է ոչ թե երկու, այլ ամբողջ յոթ տարբեր պատասխաններ տալ: Երկուսը` բազմակերպության սկիզբն է, իսկ յոթը` նրա գագաթնակետը:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է. _"Երբ դուք երկուսը մեկ սարքեք..."_

Նա դիմում է ամենահասարակ մարդկանց: Մահավիրան` նա զրուցում էր մեծ գիտունների, հայտնի տրամաբանների հետ: Բայց Հիսուսի լսարանը լրիվ այլ է` աղքատ, հասարակ մարդիկ: Մահավիրան խոսում էր ընտրյալների հետ, իսկ Հիսուս բոլորի հետ է խոսում: Նա կարող էր յոթի բաժանելու մասին խոսել, բայց պարզեցրեց և խոսեց երկուսի մասին, չէ որ դրանից շատ բան չի փոխվում:

Հիսուս ասաց._ "Երբ դուք երկուսը սարքեք մեկ..."_  Մահավիրան քիչ այլ կերպ էր խոսում. "Երբ յոթը մեկ սարքեք, երբ յոթը վերանա և մնա մեկը միայն, այդ ժամանակ նպատակներիդ կհասնեք": Իսկ Հիսուս ավելի հասարակ է խոսում. "Երբ կկորեն երկուսը և մեկը կմնա": Հիսուս և Մահավիրան միևնույն բանը նկատի ունեն, տարբերությունը բացատրվում է միայն ունկնդիրների ըմբռնման մակարդակով: 

Ինչպե՞ս երկուսին ստիպել անհետանալ: Ի՞նչ է պետք անել դրա համար: Քանի դեռ ամեն ինչ մտքիդ միջով ես բաց թողնում, դրա հետ ոչինչ անել չես կարող: Քանի կա գիտակցություն, երկատվածություն էլ կլինի: Ինչպե՞ս այդպիսի ծիածանը ոչնչացնել: Ինչպե՞ս ստիպել նրան անհետանալ: Դեն նետիր պրիզման` և էլ ոչ մի ծիածա՛ն: Մաքրիր օդը կաթիլներից` և արևի լույսը նորից կսպիտակի: Քանի դեռ նայում ես գիտակցությանդ միջով, աշխարհը բազմակերպ է թվում, բայց, հենց դադարես այդ անել, աշխարհն ամբողջական կդառնա:

Վերջ տվեք գիտակցության միջով նայել: Մի կողմ դրեք այն: Երեխաներն աշխարհին նայում են առանց մտորելու, նրանց միտքը դեռ զարգացած չէ: Սկզբից պետք է աճի մարմինը, հետո նոր միայն գիտակցությունը` և դրա համար շատ տարի է գնում: Երբ երեխան ծնվում և առաջին անգամ տեսնում է աշխարհը, վերջինս ամբողջական տեսք ունի, նորածինը նրա մեջ ոչինչ չի կարող առանձնացնել: Ի՞նչ տարբերություններ նա կարող է նկատել: Նա դեռ չգիտի, որ սա` կանաչ է, իսկ այն` կարմիր: Նա ոչ կարմիրը, ոչ կանաչը չի տարբերում: Նա ուղղակի դիտում է` և աշխարհը նրա համար ամբողջական է: Նորածնի համար այնքան միասնական է աշխարհը, որ նա նույնիսկ իր և մոր մարմինները չի տարբերում:

Երկար տարիներ _Ժան Պիաժեն_ ուսումնասիրել է երեխայի ուղեղը: Նա ուսումնասիրել է այն ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում և շատ ճշմարտություններ է բացահայտել. երեխան, օրինակ, իր մարմինն ուրիշ առարկաներից չի տարբերում: Այդ պատճառով նա հաճախ կրծոտում է սեփական ոտքերի մատները` նա դեռ տարբերություն չի տեսնում: Նա դեռ չգիտի, որ դա իր մատն է և անիմաստ է այն ծծել: Մանչուկն ուղղակի բռնում է ինչ պատահի, - նրա համար տարբերություն չկա: Նրա համար դա շատ բնական բան է:

Հնդկաստանում դարեր շարունակ եղել են մարդիկ, ովքեր փորձել են ընդօրինակել երեխաներին. օրինակ, ուտում էին այնտեղ, որտեղ արտաթորում էին: իսկ ուրիշ հիմարներ նրանց _պարամահանսա_  էին անվանում, պայծառացած: Սրանք ուղղակի ընդօրինակում էին նորածիններին, իբր թե տարբերությունը չեն տեսնում, - բայց իրականում ամեն ինչ սքանչելի հասկանում էին, հակառակ դեպքում ինչու՞ էին այդքան ջանք թափում: Նրանք շատ լավ տեսնում էին տարբերությունը, բայց ստիպում էին իրենց ձևացնել, իբր իրենց համար մեկ է: Բուդդան նման բան երբեք չի արել, Հիսուս և Կրիշնան նույնպես, իսկ այսպես կոչված _պարամահանսաները`_  դրանցից լիքն են, ամբողջ Հնդկաստանով մեկ կարելի է հանդիպել, - բռնի ստիպում էին իրենց տարբերությունը չնկատել:

Կարևոր չէ, տեսնու՞մ ես դու տարբերությունը, թե՞ ձևացնում ես, իբր չես նկատում, գլխավորը` գլխումդ է: Երկատվածությունը մնում է, եթե նույնիսկ ճնշում ես այն: Կարող ես քեզ նորածնի պես պահել, բայց անմեղ չես դառնա:

Երբ երկուսը մեկ ես սարքում... Ինչպես երեխան. գալով լույս աշխարհ, նա բացում է աչքերը, նայում է, և ոչինչի մասին չի մտածում: Սկզբում նայում է ուղղակի, մտածողությունը հետո է գալիս: Նախքան նորածինը կսկսի մի բանը տարբերել մյուսից, քիչ ժամանակ չի անցնում, երբեմն ամբողջ տարի: Փոքրիկն առանց տատանվելու խլում է խաղալիքն ուրիշ երեխայի ձեռքից, իսկ դուք պնդում եք. "Այդպես չի՛ կարելի: Դու քեզ վատ ես պահում, դա քո խաղալիքը չի՛": Դուք նրան տարբերությունն եք ցույց տալիս, ընդգծում եք սեփականության իրավունքը, որովհետև ինքներդ սովորել եք արդեն անձնական սեփականությանը: Դուք ամեն ինչ իմը և օտարի եք բաժանում: Իսկ երեխայի համար նման տարբերությաուն չկա` խաղալիքը խաղալիք է: Նա չի էլ պատկերացնում անգամ, որ դա` իրենը չէ: Եթե նա ի վիճակի է ձեռով հասնել դրան, նշանակում է, դա իրենն է: "Իմը", "օտարը", - դա նրա համար մութ անտառ է:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երեխաներն ի վիճակի չեն հասկանալ տարբերությունը քնի և իրականության միջև: Առավոտյան մանկիկը կարող է հորդառատ լաց լինել, նա երազում խաղալիք է տեսել, իսկ այժմ ցավում է, որ այն անհետացել է: Նա ցանկանում է որ այն անմիջապես իրեն վերադարձնեն:  Նա չի տարբերում քունն իրականությունից` նրա համար ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա: Նա անմեղ է, որովհետև դեռևս մեկը չի բաժանում մյուսից: 

Բայց իմաստունի անմեղությունն ուրիշ է. նա արդեն դադարել է տարբերությունը նկատել: Դա չի նշանակում, որ նա չի տարբերում կանաչը կարմիրից կամ հացը քարից: Նա ուղղակի դեն է նետել նման դատողությունները: Նա ապրում է տեսողությամբ, այլ ոչ թե ուղեղով: Ահա թե ինչու հնդիկներն իմաստուն փիլիսոփայություններին _դարշանա_  անունն են տվել: Դա նշանակում է "դիտել, բայց չմտածել": Այստեղ նույնիսկ "փիլիսոփայություն" բառն էլ չի սազում, չէ որ դա նշանակում է դատողություններ անել, իսկ _դարշանան`_  լրիվ այլ բան է:

Փիլիսոփայություն նշանակում է մտածել, իսկ _դարշանա`_  տեսնել: Դրանք անհամատեղելի բաներ են, լրիվ հակադրություններ: Դարշանա  նշանակում է նայել նորածնի նման, երբ ոչ մի տարբերություն չես տեսնում: _"Երբ դուք երկուսը սարքեք մեկ, Եվ, երբ դուք ներսը կսարքեք ինչպես դուրսը..."_  "Դուրսը" և "ներսը"` նույնպես երկվություն է:

Ես ինքս հաճախ եմ ասում. մոռացեք արտաքինը, փնտրեք ներքինը, սուզվեք ձեր ներսը, դեն նետեք ամենն, ինչ ձեր շուրջն է: Բայց պետք չէ դա չափից դուրս բառացիորեն հասկանալ, չէ որ երբ մոռանում ես արտաքինի մասին,  ներքինն էլ է անհետանում: Եթե արտաքինն այլևս չկա, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ներքինի մասին խոսել: Դրանք հարաբերական հասկացություններ են. ներքինը գոյություն ունի միայն որպես արտաքինի հակարդություն, Եվ, եթե չկա արտաքինը, ներքինն էլ չի լինի: Սկզբում դեն են նետում արտաքինը, իսկ հետո ինքնիրեն վերանում է ներքինն էլ. չկա այլևս ոչ "դուրսը", ոչ "ներսը"` կա միայն միասնություն: Քանի դեռ կա բաժանում ներքինի և արտաքինի, դու` առաջվա պես երկուսն ես, ոչ թե մեկը, դու դեռևս երկու մասի ես բաժանված:

Ահա թե ինչու ձեն-վանականներն արել են աշխարհի ամենատարօրինակ դատողություներից մեկը. նրանք ասել են, որ այս աշխարհն` Աստված է, ամենօրյա կյանքը` կրոն, և ամեն ինչ պետք է լինի այնպես, ինչպես կա: Ոչինչ պետք չէ փոխել, որովհետև փոփոխությունների գաղափարն ինքն արդեն երկվություն է նշանակում. ի հայտ է գալիս այն, ինչը հարկ է փոխել, և այն, ինչին պետք է հասնել: Ա-ն պետք է դարձնել Բ` իսկ դա արդեն ամբողջություն չէ, այլ զույգ: Բայց վանականներն ասում են, որ այս աշխարհը հենց աստվածային արքայությունն է որ կա: Աստված` աշխարհի արարիչը չէ, իսկ մենք` նրա ստեղծածը չենք: Մենք հենց կա՛նք Աստված: Աստված չի ստեղծել աշխարհը, ախարհն առանց այն էլ աստվածային է, նա` Աստծո արվեստն ինքն է:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Միտքը միշտ փորձում է տարբերություններ գտնել, դա նրա խնդիրն է: Եվ որքան ավելի լավ ես կարողանում նկատել տարբերությունն, այնքան ավելի խելոք ես: Գիտակցությունը միշտ պնդում է, որ խորհրդամոլությունը հիմարություն է, չէ՞ որ այն հստակ սահմաններ չի գծում: Այդ պատճառով հոգևոր լինելը հաճախ խորհրդամոլություն են անվանում, միստիցիզմ, համարելով խորհրդամոլությունը ոչ այնքան լավ ինչ-որ բան: Խորհրդամոլության տակ հասկանում են ինչ-որ մշուշոտ, դժվարըմբռնելի, անորոշ, երազի նման մի բան:

Տրամաբանները միստիկներին հիմարիկներ են համարում, որովհետև վերջիններս ոչ մի հստակ տարբերություն անց չեն կացնում: Տարբերություններ` ահա թե ինչն է գլխավորը մտքի համար, չէ որ մեզ անպայման պետք է հաստատ իմանալ, թե ինչն ի՛նչ է: Եվ տրամաբանները ենթադրում են, որ որքան ավելի շատ տարբերություններ ես դու նկատում, այնքան ավելի մոտ ես իրականության ըմբռնմանը: Ահա թե ինչպես գիտությունը` իսկ դա ընդամենը տրամաբանության շարունակությունն է, տրամաբանության պրակտիկ կիրառումը և ուրիշ ոչինչ, - ահա թե ինչպես գիտությունը տեղեկացավ ատոմի մասին. տրամաբանությունն անց էր կացնում տարբերություններ, մասնատում էր նյութն ավելի ու ավելի փոքր մասերի, բաժանում էր մեկը մյուսից, մինչև հասավ անբաժանելիին:

Հոգևոր լինելը` ոչ թե բաժանում է, այլ միացում, դա սահմանները ջնջելն է, ոչ թե գծելը: Եվ այդ պատճառով հենց հոգևորն է հասնում բարձրագույնին, ամբողջականությանը: Մինչև գիտությունը կգնար դեպի ատոմը` իսկ դա բազմազանություն է, անհաշիվ բազմազանություն, - հոգևորը հասավ ամբողջականին, անվերջանալի միակերպությանը: Գիտությունը հենվում է գիտակցության վրա, իսկ գիտակցությունը տարբերություններ է դնում, նկատում է իրար ոչ նմանը: Հոգևորը կախված չէ մտքից, և նրա մեջ անհետանում են բոլոր սահմանները, ամեն ինչ դառնում է մնացած ամեն ինչ, ամեն ինչ միախառնվում է: Ծառերը միանում են երկնքի հետ, երկինքը հայտնվում է ծառերի մեջ: Երկիրը միաձուլվում է երկնքի հետ, երկինքը ձգվում է դեպի երկիր...

Իսկ եթե ուշադիր նայենք աշխարհին, կպարզվի, որ ճիշտ են հենց խորհրդամոլները: Գոյություն ունեցող բոլոր սահմանափակումները հորինել է մարդը, իսկ իրականում ոչ մի սահման չկա: Դա օգտակար, պրակտիկորեն հարմար հնարանք է` և այնուհանդերձ ուղղակի հնաքանք է: Այո, հաճախ այն օգնում է, բայց խանգարում է շատ ավելի հաճախ:

----------

Մարի-Լույս (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիշեք, թե որքան տխուր էիք անցած շաբաթ: Իսկ հիմա փորձեք հստակ սահման գծել. կարո՞ք եք ճշգրիտ անվանել այն պահը, երբ տխրեցիք: Վայրկյանի ճշտությամբ: Կարո՞ղ եք արդյոք ասել, որ դա տեղի ունեցավ այսինչ ամսի այսինչ օրը, ուղիղ առավոտյան ժամը ինն անց կեսին: Ոչ, ոչ մի հստակ սահման չի եղել: Եվ, եթե մտածենք, կպարզվի, որ մեր կյանքում ամեն ինչն է անհստակ: Անհնար է հստակորեն ասել, թե կոնկրետ երբ տխրեցիր: Անհնար է հետևել, թե որ պահին ուրախացար, - փորձեք հետևել դրան: Ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չէ դա հասկանալ, նույնիսկ ետ հայացք գցելով: Բայց և այնպես դուք գիտեք, որ տխուր էիք, իսկ հետո ուրախացաք` գիտակցությունը չի կարող մշտապես գտնվել միևնույն վիճակում: Եվ դուք անկարող եք դա փոխել: Չեք կարող տխրել մինչև ձեր կյանքի վերջը, եթե նույնիսկ անսահման ջանաք: Եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն փորձեք սահմանել, թե կոնկրետ որ պահին է թախիծը փոխվում ուրախության: Ահա, դուք արդեն ուրախ եք` բայց ե՞րբ դա սկսվեց: Սահմանն անհստակ է:

Ի՞նչ է այդ ամենը նշանակում: Այն միայն, որ ուրախությունն ու թախիծը` տարբեր տրամադրություններ չեն: Հենց այդ պատճառով դուք չեք կարողանում սահմանը գտնել. նրանք խառնվում են իրար, միահյուսվում են, դիզվում են իրար վրա: Իրականում ոչ մի սահման չկա: Այդ տրամադրությունները` ասես ալիքներ լինեն, բլուր և ցածրավայր. սարը դաշտավայր է դառնում առանց հստակ սահմանագծի, յուրաքանչյուր ալիքի կատարին հաջորդում է իջվածքը: Որտե՞ղ է վերջանում դաշտավայրը և սկսվում սարը: Ոչ մի տեղ: Նրանք միասնական են:

Տարբերություններ անց է կացնում գիտակցությունը միայն. "Ահա սարը, իսկ ահա դաշտավայրը": Բայց կարո՞ղ է արդյոք բարձրը գոյություն ունենալ առանց ցածրի: Ի՞նչը կանվանես դաշտավայր, եթե սարը չկա: Ինչպե՞ս կսահմանես ուրախությունը, եթե երբեք չես տխրել: Մեկը մյուսից տարբերելու փորձերը ձախողման են դատապարտված: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք տխրել առանց ուրախության: Մոռացե՛ք տարբերության մասին: Երջանկություն, վիշտ` դա ուղղակի պոեզիա է: Առողջություն, հիվանդություն` ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ֆիզիոլոգիա: Կոնկրետ ինչի՞ց է սկսվում հիվանդությունը: Սահմանը որտե՞ղ քաշել: Եվ ե՞րբ է սկսվում ապաքինումը: Ոչ ոք ի վիճակի չէ հստակ սահմանազատել մեկը մյուսից. առողջությանը փոխարինում է տկարությունը, հիվանդությունն աստիճանաբար անցնում է: Սերը վերաճում է ատելության, ատելությունը փոխակերպվում է սիրո: Զայրույթը փոխարինվում է կարեկցանքով, կարեկցանքը դառնում է չարություն: Մտածել այդ մասին երբեմն հաճելի չէ, բայց միստիկները կատարելապես ճիշտ են:

Ինչ-որ ժամանակ մենք երեխա ենք եղել: Ո՞ր պահին դեռահաս դարձանք: Ե՞րբ մանկությունը փոխվեց պատանեկության: Ապագայում երիտասարդությանը կհաջորդի ծերությունը: Փորձե՞ք հապա նշել օրացույցի մեջ` ահա այն, այն օրը, երբ ես ծերացա: Բայց եթե դուք անկարող եք որոշել ծերության սահմանը, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կարող եք տարբերել կյանքը մահից: Դրա հետ նույնիսկ բժիշկների մոտ երբեմն մեծ բարդություններ են ծագում: Նրանք ոչ միշտ են հասկանում, թե երբ եկավ մահը: Մահվան ընդունված կանխանշանները  վերցված են պրակտիկ նկատառումներից միայն, բայց իրականում սխալական են:

Ե՞րբ է վրա հասնում մահվան պահը: Երբ մարդ դադարում է շնչե՞լ: Բայց գիտական լաբորատորիաներում յոգերն արդեն ապացուցել են, որ ամբողջ տաս րոպե մարդ կարող է չշնչել: Նշանակում է, շնչառությունը կյանքի և մահվան սահման չի կարող լինել: Այո, կարող է, դա իրոք վերջին հոգոցն էր, բայց ինչ-որ մեկն արդեն ցույց է տվել, որ տաս րոպե կարելի է չշնչել: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե այդ մարդը նույնպես` յոգ է: Նա, հնարավոր է, իրոք մահացել է, բայց մենք դեռ չենք կարող նրան մեռած հայտարարել: Մյուս կողմից, վաղ թե ուշ անել այդ պետք է, չէ որ մեռյալներին թաղել է հարկավոր...

Ե՞րբ է ուրեմն մարդ վերջնականապես մահանում: Այն պահին, երբ դադարում է բաբախել սի՞րտը: Թե՞ երբ կանգ է առնում մտքի գործունեությունը: Այժմ լաբորատորիաներում կարելի է տեսնել ուղեղ առանց մարմնի` և այդպիսի ուղեղն առաջվա պես աշխատում է: Ո՞վ գիտի, թե ինչի մասին են մտածում այդ խեղճերը: Կարող է, ուղղակի քնել են իրենց համար ու չեն գիտակցում իսկ, որ զրկվել են մարմնի՞ց: Անմարմին ուղեղի աշխատանքն ուսումնասիրող գիտնականները պնդում են, որ այդ ուղեղներն աշխատում են նախկին ռիթմի մեջ. քնած են ու անքում, քուն են մտնում և արթնանում: Որոշակի բնութագրեր ցույց են տալիս, թե երբ է ուղեղը տեսնում երազներ և երբ չի տեսնում, բարկանում է, անհանգստանում է և լիցքաթափվում: Ինչի՞ մասին են նրանք մտածում այնտեղ, միայնության մեջ: Հնարավոր է, չեն էլ նկատում անգամ, որ մարմինն արդեն չկա: Բայց իրավունք ուե՞նք արդյոք մենք այդպիսի մարդուն մեռած համարել: Նա դեռ շարունակում է մտածել: Ուրեմն ի՞նչը վերցնել որպես չափանիշ: Ո՞ր պահին է վրա հասնում մահը:

Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի տարիներին Ռուսաստանում փորձեր էին անց կացնում. սրտի ամբողջովին կանգ առնելու հետևանքով վեցից ոչ քիչ դեպքերում մարդուն մահացած են հայտարարել: Բժիշկներն արձանագրել են մահը, բայց շարունակել են մատակարարել արյուն և վերակենդանացրել են մարդուն: Վեց հոգի կենդանացել են: Ի՞նչ անել: Նրանց նորից վերահայտարարել են կենդանի:

Այսպիսով, գոյություն ունի՞ արդյոք սահման, երբ վերջանում է կյանքը և սկսվում է մահը: Ո՛չ: Կյանքն ու մահը նույնպես ալիքի են նման: Կյանքը փոխարինվում է մահով, ինչպես ալիքի կատարը` իջվածքով: Նրանց չի կարելի բաժանել մեկմեկուց, նրանք միասնական են` դա միասնական գոյատևման ռիթմն է: 

Միստիկներն այսպես են ասում. երբ խոսքը գնում է պրակտիկական հարմարության մասին, խնդրեմ, բաժանեք, բայց իրականում իրականությունն անբաժանելի է: Ինչպե՞ս ճանաչել անբաժանելի իրականությունը: Բավական է դեն նետել մեկը մյուսից տարբերող հարմարանքը` հենց դրա համար է պետք խորհրդածումը: Մի կողմ դրեք ձեր միտքը և ուղղակի դիտեք: Դիտեք, առանց մտածելու: Գիտակցեք, առանց դատելու: Դիտեք` և մի թույլատրեք մտքին բաժանել ձեզ Տիեզերքից: Երբ ամպ-մտքերն անհետանում են, արևը փայլում է իր ամբողջ հմայքով` և աշխարհը միասնական է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Երբ դուք սարքեք երկուսը մեկ, 
և երբ դուք ներսը կսարքեք ինչպես դուրսը, 
և դուրսը կսարքեք ինչպես ներսը, 
և վերևը կսարքեք ինչպես ներքևը, 
և երբ տղամարդուն ու կնոջը կսարքեք մեկ, 
որպեսզի տղամարդը չլինի տղամարդ 
և կինը չլինի կին, [...]
այդ ժամանակ դուք (արքայություն) կմտնեք:_


Ամենակարևոր, ամենահիմնական բաժանումը` տարբերությունն է տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև: Մեր սեռի մասին մենք երբեք չենք մոռանում: Կարելի է մոռանալ մարդու անունը, կարելի է նրա դեմքը մոռանալ, բայց տղամարդ է նա թե կին` դա չես մոռանա: Դա ուղղակի անհնար է թվում: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է նման բանը մոռանալ: Եվ արդեն դա շատ հստակ ցույց է տալիս, թե որքան ամուր են մեր գլխում տպվել սեռական տարբերությունները: 

Քսան տարի հետո հանդիպում ես ինչ-որ մեկին ու ոչինչ նրա մասին չես հիշում. ոչ անունը, ոչ դեմքը: Մի բան ես հիշում հաստատ` տղամարդ է նա թե կին: Դա ընդմիշտ մնում է հիշողության մեջ: Դա ամենագլխավորն է: Դա առաջինն է, ինչի վրա ուշադրություն ես դարձնում` տղամարդ է դիմացինդ թե կին: Դա նաև վերջինն է, ինչը մնում է հիշողությանդ մեջ: Իհարկե, ավելի հաճախ դա չմտածված ես նկատում, բայց և այնպես առաջինն, ինչ տեսնում ես նոր մարդու հետ հանդիպելիս, - նրա սեռն է: Եվ կնոջ հետ դու քեզ լրիվ այլ կերպ ես պահում, քան տղամարդու: Եթե քո առջև կին է, քեզ, տղամարդուդ, նա հրապուրում է, կգիտակցես դու այդ թե ոչ: Ավելի հաճախ չես գիտակցում, բայց քո վարքը փոխվում է, դու ավելի փափուկ ես դառնում:

Դա շատ լավ հասկանում են առևտրի մեջ, որտեղ վաճառողների մեջ կանայք ավելի շատ են: Այդպես էլ պետք է լինի. եթե գնորդները տղամարդիկ են, ավելի լավ է գործ ունենան կանանց հետ: Այդ ժամանակ տղամարդուն դժվար է հրաժարվել գնումից: Վաճառող-տղամարդուն նա հեշտորեն կասի "ոչ", բայց երբ կինն օգնում է քեզ փորձել կոշիկները, երբ կինը`գեղեցիկ կինը, - պատահաբար դիպչում է քեզ, գնումն ինքը հետին պլան է գնում: Կոշիկներն արդեն գլխավորը չեն: Նրանք սեղմում են քիչ ոտքդ, բայց դու միևնույն է ասում ես. "Այո, հարմար են", - և գնու՛մ ես: Իրականում դու կնոջ համար ես վճարում, այլ ոչ թե կոշիկների:

Նայեք յուրաքանչյուր գովազդի: Ինչ էլ վաճառեն` մեքենաներ, կոշիկներ, կամ էլի ինչ-որ բան, - գովազդի մեջ անպայման կիսամերկ կանայք են:Կարևոր չէ, տեղին է դա թե ոչ, ապրանքի հետ կապ ունի թե ոչ, խելոք միտք է դա թե հիմար, - պետք է մերկ կին լինի: Եվ այդ ժամանակ դու ոչ թե մեքենան ես գնում, այլ մեքենայի միջի այդ կնոջը: Ամենուր վաճառում և գնում են սեքս միայն, մնացածը երկրորդական է:

Հոգու խորքում մենք անընդմեջ սեքսի մասին ենք մտածում` միշտ և ամենուր: Հիսուս ասում է, որ անհնար է դառնալ անմեղ, քանի դեռ մնում է դեպի սեքսն այդ ձգտումը: Դուք առաջվա պես երկատված եք. տղամարդիկ փնտրում են կանանց, կանայք փնտրում են տղամարդկանց: Հայացքները մշտապես դուրս են ուղղված, դուք ներս նայելու ժամանակ չունեք, խորհրդածելու ժամանակ չկա: Կանայք հուզում են ձեզ, կանայք հետևում են ձեզ: Եվ եթե դիմադրեք դրան, կկոցեք աչքերդ ու չնակեք նրանց, կանայք ավելի հրապուրիչ կդառնան և ավելի գայթակղիչ...

Ուրեմն ի՞նչ անել: Ինչպե՞ս պրծնել այդ երկատվածությունից: Միջոցներ շատ կան, բայց նրանց մեծ մասը` խաբկանք է ուղղակի: Հաճախ են ասում. "Ջանա ամեն կնոջ մեջ մայր տեսնել", բայց ի՞նչ կփոխվի դրանից: Դա ուղղակի ինքնախաբեություն է: "Վերաբերվիր կանանց ինչպես քույրերիդ", - և հետո ի՞նչ: Ոչինչ չի փոխվում, կինը մնում է կին: Քույր թե մայր` կարևոր չէ: Նա դեռևս կին է` իսկ դու ինչպես միշտ տղամարդ ես: Որոնումները շարունակվում են: Ձգտումը դեպի մյուս սեռը բնազդական է, այն գիտակցության կողքով է անցնում, դա ստորջրյա հոսանք է: 

Պատկերացրեք, որ կին է մտնում սենյակ: Հետևեք ձեզ` ի՞նչ է ձեր հետ կատարվում: Դուք անմիջապես փոխակերպվում եք: Եվ որքան ավելի գեղեցիկ է նա, այնքան ավելի նկատելի են փոփոխությունները: Ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենում: Դուք այլևս չկաք, կա տղամարդկային սկզբի կենդանի մարմնացումը: Դուք չկաք, միայն սեռական հորմոններն են մնացել: Նրանք սկսում են շարժվել, նրանք ձեզ հետին պլան են մղում և մթագնեցնում են գիտակցությունը: Դուք այլևս ոչինչ չեք նկատում և ասես հարբած լինեք:

Մինչև օրս մարդկանց սեքսից ավելի ուժեղ թմրադեղ հայտնաբերել չի հաջողվել: Սեքսը փոխում է ամեն ինչ: ԼՍԴ-ն ամեն ինչ վառ ու գեղեցիկ է սարքում ձեր շուրջ, բայց ԼՍԴ դեռ պետք է ճարել, իսկ սեքսը` ԼՍԴ է, որը միշտ քեզ հետ է: Սեքսը նույնպես ամեն ինչ վառ է դարձնում: Սեքսի լույսի տակ ամեն ինչ այլ տեսք ունի, հատուկ փայլք է ստանում: Դու լիքն ես կյանքով, դու արդեն ոչ թե ուղղակի քայլում ես, դու թռչում ես, ոչ թե ուղղակի խոսում ես, - երգում ես: Կյանքը պար է դառնում, դու տեղափոխվում ես լրիվ այլ տարածք:

Իսկ երբ սեքսը վերջանում է, դու նորից ընկնում ես անհետաքրքիր, անգույն, խավար իրերի տաղտկալի աշխարհը: Երգել այլևս չես ուզում, վազելու հավես չկա, գալիս է թախիծը: Բայց չի հասցնում կողքիդ նորից տղամարդ կամ կին հայտնվել, և աշխարհը նորից իր նախկին երանգներն է ստանում: Այն դառնում է վեպ, դառնում է պոեմ: Ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենում: Քանի դեռ դա շարունակվում է, դու դեռևս կիսված ես երկու մասի, և այդ խորին երկատվածությունը քեզ թույլ չի տալիս տեսնել իսկականը: Իրականությունը` այն երանությունն է, որտեղ ոչ երջանկություն ոչ դժբախտություն չկա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իրականը վեր է թախծից և ուրախությունից: Նրա մեջ չկա ոչ լարվածություն, ոչ թուլություն, ոչ լույս, ոչ մութ` իրականը վեր է այդ ամենից: Երբ վերանում է ամեն մի երկատվածություն, երանություն է տիրում: Հնդիկները դրան _անանդա_  են անվանում, ինչը նշանակում է "երկատվածությունից դուրս": Չի կարելի պնդել, որ իմաստունը երջանիկ է: Նա երջանիկ չէ, քանզի յուրաքանչյուր երջանկություն վաղ թե ուշ փոխվում է վշտով: Չի կարելի նաև ասել, իբր իմաստունը տխուր է: Իմաստությունը երանության մեջ է գտնվում, նա վեր է հառնել երկատվածությունից: Նրա համար այլևս ոչ սարեր, ոչ կիրճեր չկան` նա ուղղակի քայլում է գետնի վրա, և այն ամենուր հարթ է: Չկան ոչ բարձրություններ, ոչ ցածրույթներ, չէ՞ որ "բարձրը" և "ցածրը"` նույնպես երկատվածություն է:

Եվ այդ պատճառով է Հիսուս ասում. "Երբ  չկա ոչ ներսը, ոչ դուրսը, ոչ վերևը, ոչ ներքևը, երբ չկան երկուսը, երբ ընտրություն չկա, - այդ ժամանակ դու ուղղակի կաս": Եվ այդ գոյատևումն անցնում է մի մակարդակի վրա. չկան ալիքներ և անհանգստություն, օվկիանոսը հանգիստ է, նրա վրա նույնիսկ թեթևակի ծածանք չի խաղում: Չկա ոչինչ, ինչը բարձրանում և իջնում է: Օվկիանոսը հարթվել է հայելու պես. ոչ մի բան չի խանգարում նրա հանգստությանն ու անդորրին:

Յուրաքանչյուր անհանգստություն հրահրված է երկատվածությամբ, իսկ երկատվածության հիմքը` սեռական տարբերությունն է: Մնացած ամեն ինչից կարելի է հրաժարվել, բայց սեքսը` կյանքի հիմքն է: Դրանում է հենց դժվարությունը, չէ՞ որ սեքսը հիմնադրված է ձեր մարմնում, նրա ամեն բջջի մեջ: Մենք սեռական արարածներ ենք, մենք ծնվում ենք, որպեսզի զբաղվենք սեքսով: Ահա թե ինչու է Հիսուս ասում. "Մինչև նորից չծնվեք, ոչինչ չեք անի": Քանի դեռ մնում եք նույնը, ձեր մեջ պահպանվում է լարվածությունը, դուք դժբախտ եք: 


_...Եվ երբ տղամարդուն ու կնոջը կսարքեք մեկ, 
որպեսզի տղամարդը չլինի տղամարդ 
և կինը չլինի կին, [...]
այդ ժամանակ դուք (արքայություն) կմտնեք:_

Ուրեմն, ի՞նչ անել: Պետք է ներսումդ փակել շրջանը: Հիսուս չի ասում, թե կոնկրետ ինչ է հարկավոր անել, քանզի այդպիսի գաղտնիքներն ամեն մեկին տալ չի կարելի, դրանք կարող են միայն աշակերտներն իմանալ: Կարող եք չկասկածել, որ իր աշակերտներին Հիսուս բացահայտեց դա, չէ որ քիչ է ասել. "Մե՛կ դարձեք": Խոսքերով ոչ ոք չի փոխվի: Բավական չէ լսել, որ տղամարդը պետք է կին դառնա, իսկ կինը` տղամարդ: Այո, դա վերջնական նպատակն է, բայց կոնկրետ ինչպե՞ս այդ անել, ի՞նչ ճանապարհով:

Այդ ճանապարհը Հիսուս գաղտնի է պահել: Նա, իհարկե, հայտնել է դա իր աշակերտներին, բայց թե ինչպես մեկը դառնալ` մեծագույն գաղտնիք է, այն կարող է շատ վտանգավոր լինել: Եթե ամեն ինչ մինչև վերջ չհասկացար, եթե փոքրիկ բանում անգամ սխալվեցիր, կարող ես ուղղակի խելագարվել: Ահա թե ինչն է ցավը` դրա համար է, որ այդ գաղտնիքը պատմելը` սարսափելի է:

Սովորական մարդը երկու մասի է բաժանված. նրա տղամարդկային էներգիան դրսից կանացին է փնտրում, իսկ կանացին` տղամարդկայինը: Ադպես տեղի է ունենում բոլոր սովորական մարդկանց հետ, բայց դա պետք է փոխել. թող կանացին ու տղամարդկայինը գտնեն իրար ներսում: Սակայն տղամարդուն ներսում վտանգավոր է հանդիպել ներքին կնոջ հետ` բնությունն այդ չի նախատեսել: Բնությունը մեզ միայն տղամարդուն կամ կնոջը փնտրելու ձգտում է տվել: Դա բնական ձգողություն է: Բայց ջանալ, որ նրանք հանդիպեն ներսում, այնքան էլ բնական չէ: Դա շատ զգույշ է պետք անել` և միայն ուսուցչի հսկողության տակ, ով այդ ճանապարհն անցել է արդեն: Ահա թե ինչու սուրբ գրերում մեծագույն հոգևոր գաղտնիքները չեն ներկայացվում. այդ գաղտնիքներն իմանում են միայն օծվելիս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բայց և այնպես ես կհամարձակվեմ որոշ ակնարկներ անել: Լավ հիշեք. եթե ցանկանում եք հետևել իմ խորհուրդներին, ուշադիր եղեք, բառ առ բառ կատարեք ամեն ինչ, մի շեղվեք, հակառակ դեպքում փորձանք է լինելու: Ավելի լավ է սովորական մարդ մնալ, չէ՞ որ շատ կրոնամոլներ խելագարվում են: Բանն ահա ինչ է. բանալին ստանում ես, բայց չգիտես, թե ինչպես այն օգտագործես, և այդ պատճառով սխալ ես օգտագործում: Իսկ եթե բանալին կողպեքին չի համապատասխանում, կարող է վռվել ներսում, փչացնել կողպեքը:

Այն, ինչի մասին կասեմ, կարելի է անել միայն ուսուցչի ղեկավարությամբ: Ուսուցիչն անընդհատ հետևում է, թե ինչ է քեզ հետ կատարվում: Եթե ես պատրաստվում եմ ինչ-որ բան պատմել, միայն այն պատճառով, որ ինքս այստեղ եմ, և, եթե դուք ցանկանում եք, կարող եք հիմա դրա վրա աշխատել:

Նախ և առաջ, ներքին տղամարդու կամ կնոջ որոնումների համար հարմար պահ է սեքսով զբաղվելը: Զբաղվելով սեքսով, փակեք ձեր աչքերը, թող դա խորհրդածում դառնա: Կինն արտաքին աշխարհում միշտ օգնում է արթնանալ կնոջը ներսում: Իսկ սեքսի ժամանակ ներքին էներգիաները` ինչպես կանացի, այնպես էլ տղամարդկային, - հասնում են գագաթնակետին: _Հեշտանքը վրա է հասնում ոչ թե արտաքին, այլ ներքին զուգընկերոջ հետ միաձուլվելիս:_

Եվ եթե դուք բավարար չափով ուշադիր լինեք, ուրեմն կնկատեք, որ ձեր ներսում էներգիայի երկու հոսանքներ հանդիպում են իրար: Երբ դա տեղի է ունենում, հեշտանքը համակում է ամբողջ մարմինը: Այն մասնակի չէ, այն չի սահմանափակվում սեռական օրգանների գոտիով: Եթե հաճույքը ստանում են միայն սեռական օրգանները, դա հեշտանք չէ, այլ ուղղակի ձեռնաշարժություն: Հեշտանքը համակում է ամբողջ մարմինը. մարմնի ամեն մի բջիջ թրթռում է նոր կյանքով, նոր ուժով, չէ՞ որ այդ մերձեցման մեջ անսահման շատ էներգիա է դուրս պրծնում: Միաձուլումը տեղի է ունենում ներսում, բայց դու չես զգա, քանի այն փնտրում ես դրսում:

Ուրիշ կինը, ուրիշ տղամարդը` ներքինների անձնավորումներն են ընդամենը: Սիրահարվելով, սիրում եք դիմացինին այն պատճառով միայն, որ նա ինչ-որ բանով նման է ձեր ներքին տղամարդուն կամ կնոջը: Ահա թե ինչու է մեզ այդքան դժվար բացատրել, թե ինչու մենք սիրեցինք հենց այդ մարդուն, - սիրո մեջ տրամաբանական ոչինչ չկա: 

Մեզանից ամեն մեկի մեջ կին կա: Եվ, երբ արտաքին աշխարհում տեսնում ես նրան նման կնոջ, անմիջապես սիրահարվում ես: Դա հորինած սեր չէ, մենք գլխով չէ, որ սիրահարվում ենք, ամեն ինչ չգիտակցված է պատահում: Հենց այդ կնոջ մեջ դու հանկարծ ինչ-որ կայծ ես նկատում: Ճշտության ինչ-որ զգացում է ծագում:

Ի՞նչն է այս կամ այն կնոջը համապատասխան դարձնում: Չէ՞ որ ուրիշներին ավելի հաճախ նա չի համապատասխանում. ոմանք նույնիսկ ատում են նրան, ուրիշներն ուղղակի անտարբեր են նրա հանդեպ: Շատերը նրա վրա չեն էլ նայի, շատերը կզարմանան միայն` ի՞նչ առանձնահատուկ բան կա նրա մեջ: Ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է նույնիսկ ծիծաղել քեզ վրա. "Դու ինչ է, սիրահարվել ես նրա՞ն: Խելքդ գցե՞լ ես, ինչ է": Բայց հենց այդ կինն է ինչ-որ բանով նման նրան, ով քո ներսում է: Ահա թե ինչու է սերը կույր. այն արթնանում է ուղղակի, ոչինչ դրա հետ չես անի: Եվ, եթե սեր չկա, դրա հետ էլ ոչինչ անել չես կարող...

Երբ զբաղվում ես սեքսով, սիրո էներգիան ամենավերևներն է հասնում, գագաթնակետին: Երբ գագաթնակետին եք, շուրջներդ մի նայեք, եթե ոչ, բաց կթողնեք ամենահրաշալին, ամենահանելուկայինը` իսկ այն տեղի է ունենում ներսում: Ահա ամենն, ինչ կատարվում է. դու փակում ես շրջանը: Երկուսը` տղամարդն ու կինը քո մեջ, - վերջապես միաձուլվում են, դու դառնում ես _Արդհանարիշվարա:*_  Այդ պահին թրթռում է քո ամբողջ մարմինը, գլխիցդ մինչև կրունկներդ: Քո ամեն մի ջիղ եռում է կյանքով, որովհետև շրջանն ամփոփում է քո ամբողջ օրգանիզմը: Դա ուղղակի սեքս չէ, դա ավելին է, քան սեքսը: Հետևե՛ք դրան: Հետևեք գագաթնակետի մոտեցմանը, զգացեք, թե ինչպես են միաձուլվում ներքին էներգիաները: Իսկ հետո հետևեք, թե ինչպես է ավարտվում մակընթացությունը, թե ինչպես է անդունդը բացվում... Հետևեք ամեն քայլին, և դուք կզգաք, թե ինչպես են էներգիաները նորից բաժանվում:

Նույնիսկ մի քանի այդպիսի դիտարկումները բավական են, որպեսզի հասկանանք. մեզ ուրիշ մարդ պետք չէ: Նույն բանը կարելի է զգալ առանց նրա էլ, քանզի ամեն ինչ տեղի է ունենում ներսում: Մարդը կողքից` ուղղակի ձգանի է: Բայց ամեն ինչ առանց նրա օգնության էլ կարելի է զգալ, պետք է գիտենալ միայն, թե ինչպես: Բայց գիտենալ կարելի է այն ժամանակ միայն, երբ հենց ապրես այն: Ես չեմ կարող ասել ինչպես: Պետք է դիտարկել, լինել ուշադիր` և այդ ժամանակ կիմանաս, թե ինչպես են հանդիպում էներգիաները, ինչպես է վրա հասնում հեշտանքը, ինչպես են նրանք բաժանվում և նորից դառնում երկու:

Միաձուլված "Մեկը" ձեր մեջ երևան է գալիս շատ կարճ ժամանակով: Ահա թե ինչու է սեքսն այդքան գայթակղիչ, ահա թե ինչու հեշտանքն այդքան հաճույք է բերում` դու մի պահ դառնում ես Մեկ, երկատվածությունը վերանում է: Հշետանքի պահին բոլոր մտքերը կորում են: Քանի մտածում ես, հեշտանք չես ապրի: Իսկական հեշտանքի ներկայությամբ գիտակցությունը լռում է... Դու առաջվա պես կաս` իսկ միտքդ չկա: Գիտակցությունդ անհետացել է: Բայց այնքան կարճ ակնթարթ է դա, որ շատ հեշտ է նրան չնկատել: Դուք չեք նկատում նրան արդեն շատ կյանքեր: Այդ պահն այնքան կարճ է, որ չես նկատում նրան, եթե կենտրոնացած ես արտաքինի վրա:

- - - - - - - - - - 
*_Արդհանարիշվարա_  - հինդուիստական անդրոգինային աստվածություն, Շիվայի և նրա կին Պարվատիի միասնականացված կերպարը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Փակեք ձեր աչքերը և դիտեք, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում ներսում: Մի ջանացեք ինչ-որ զգացումներ հրահրել ձեր մեջ, ուղղակի հետևեք, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում: Ժամանակի հետ ամեն ինչ կստացվի ինքնիրեն: Դա նույնն է, ինչ վառ արևի տակ ման գալուց հետո տուն մտնես: Մտնում ես` իսկ շուրջդ մութ է, ոչինչ չես տեսնում, աչքերդ դեռ լուսավորությանը չեն սովորել: Ի՞նչ անել: Ուղղակի սպասե՛լ է պետք: Նստել և լուռ նայել շուրջդ: Ժամանակի հետ մութը կցրվի, աչքերդ կսովորեն` և նորից կսկսես տարբերել առարկաները: 

Անցումն արտաքինից ներքինին դժվար է այն պատճառով միայն, որ մեր աչքերն արտաքինին են սովորել: Թվում է, թե ներսում շատ է մութ, - և, քանի զննում ես, գլխավորն արդեն բաց է թողնված: Հնարավորինս շատ խորհրդածեք փակ աչքերով, նայեք ձեր ներսը, որպեսզի սովորեք ներքին մթությանը: Դա ականակույր խավար չէ, ձեզ թվում է ուղղակի, թե այնտեղ մութ է, որովհետև դուք սովորել եք դրսի վառ լույսին: Կամաց-կամաց ի հայտ կգա ցրված լուսավորություն, դուք կսկսեք ինչ-որ բան տարբերել: Իսկ հետո ամեն ինչ տեսանելի կլինի այնպիսի հստակությամբ, որ, բացելով աչքերդ, կհասկանաք, թե իրականում որտեղ է մութ: Մութ է հենց դրսում:

Ասում են, Արվինդան ասել է. "Երբ ես առաջին անգամ իմացա, թե ինչ կա իմ ներսում, դրսի լույսը մթնեց ինձ համար: Դրսի կյանքը դարձավ նման մահվան, չէ որ իմ ներսում տեղի էր ունենում ոմն բարձրագույն, վեհ, նախասկզբնական մի բան":

Հետևեք, թե ինչպես է փակվում ներքին օղակը, թե ինչպես են երկու էներգիաներ միաձուլվում իրար: Այդ միասնության մեջ չկա ոչ խելք, ոչ միտք: Ուղղակի դիտե՛ք: Ժամանակի հետ դուք կսկսեք տարբերել, թե ինչ է այնտեղ կատարվում: Եվ բավական է դա հասկանալ, արտաքինն ինքնստինքյան կգնա հետին պլան` պետք չէ նույնիսկ նրան հրել, նա ինքը կգնա:

Կանայք սքանչելի՛ են, տղամարդիկ սքանչելի՛ են: Սերը` հրաշք է, նրա մեջ վատ ոչինչ չկա, դա բնություն է, դա առողջություն է: Այն պետք չէ վանել, բայց  առանց նրա էլ կարելի է: Այդ ժամանակ կախված չես լինի սիրուց: Անհրաժեշտ ամեն ինչ քո ներսում կկատարվի` և կգա այն պահը, երբ օղակը հավերժ կմնա փակված: Կողմնակի օգնությամբ դա տեղի չի ունենա, քանզի արտաքինը միշտ անջատում է, բաժանումը` նրա անքակտելի հատկանիշն է: Բայց ներքինին ոչինչ բաժանել պետք չէ: Ներքին ամուսնության մեջ ամուսնալուծություններ չեն լինում, դրանք անհնար են, չէ որ էներգիաները միաձուլվել են հավերժ:  Եթե նրանք հանդիպել են, բաժանվել այլևս չեն կարող: Արտաքինը` մշտական բաժանումներ են. հիմա միասին եք, իսկ պահ անց արդեն հեռու եք իրարից:

Երբ ներսում ընդմիշտ փակվում է օղակը, դառնում ես _Արդհանարիշվարա:_

Ահա թե ինչի մասին է ասում Հիսուս.


_...Եվ երբ տղամարդուն ու կնոջը կսարքեք մեկ, 
որպեսզի տղամարդը չլինի տղամարդ 
և կինը չլինի կին, [...]
այդ ժամանակ դուք (արքայություն) կմտնեք:_


Այդ ժամանակ կմտնեք... Դուք կլինեք կատարյալ, անբաժանելի, անտրոհելի: Դուք կգտնեք ձեզ, կստանաք ազատություն և անկախություն: Այդ ժամանակ կունենաք ամեն ինչ, լիքը կլինեք ձեզանով: Իսկ քանի դեռ այդ օղակը չկա, ձեզ միշտ ինչ-որ բան չի հերիքելու` և պակասը լրացնելու համար դուք միշտ դեպի ուրիշներն եք ձգտելու:

Ահա թե ինչու սեքսը երբեմն շղթա է թվում` այդպես էլ կա՛: Դա կախվածություն է, իսկ յուրաքանչյուր կախվածություն հրահրում է անջատում: Այդ պատճառով էլ վեճեր են պատահում սիրելիների միջև. երկուսն էլ նեղված են, որ այդքան կապնված են իրար և չեն կարող բաժանվել:

Ոչ ոք չի ցանկանում ուրիշից կախված լինել, քանզի յուրաքանչյուր կախվածություն սահմանափակում է ազատությունը: Ամեն մեկն ուզում է լինել գլխավորը, ամեն մեկն ուզում է իշխել մյուսին` և, եթե դու կախված վիճակում ես, ստիպված ես զիջումների գնալ,  չէ որ սարսափելի է կորցնել շահերդ: Դա փոխադարձ համաձայնություն է. "Ես կախված կլինեմ քեզանից, դու` ինձանից, ես գլխավորը կլինեմ մի հարցում, դու` մյուսում, մենք եկուսս էլ կիշխենք մեկմեկու վրա":

Բայց ոչ ոք չի ցանկանում, որ իրեն բռնադատեն, - ահա թե ինչու երբեմն դժբախտ է սերը: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է երջանիկ լինել, եթե սիրում ես մեկին և միևնույն ժամանակ ատում ես: Այդ ժամանակ գեղեցկուհին էլ աչքիդ հրեշ կթվա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Մի անգամ խոջա Նասրեդինը զրուցում էր ընկերոջ հետ: Մի պահ 
ներս մտավ նրա կինը և ընկերն ասաց. "Օհո՜: Կարող եմ գրազ գալ, որ նա քո սիրելի կինն է":

Խոջա Նասրեդինը տխուր պատասխանեց. "Նա իմ միակ կինն է..."_


Սերը միշտ լի է տխրությամբ, քանզի ոչ մի կին տղամարդուն լրացնել չի կարող: Անել այդ անկարող են նույնիսկ աշխարհի բոլոր կանայք, չէ որ ներքինը շատ ավելի մեծ է, քան "ամեն ինչ աշխարհում": Աշխարհի բոլոր տղամարդիկ չեն կարող ամբողջական դարձնել մեկ կնոջ` ոչ, դա անհնար է:  Ինչ-որ բան միշտ չի հերիքի, որովհետև ոչ մի տղամարդ չի կարող ճշգրտորեն նման լինել նրա ներսի տղամարդուն: Ամեն ինչ դեմ է առնում կարճատևությանը... Միաձուլումը հնարավոր է միայն մի կաճ ակնթարթ, իսկ հետո անխուսափելիորեն վրա է հասնում բաժանումը, քանզի ոչ ոք աշխարհում ճիշտ ու ճիշտ ներքին տղամարդու պես լինել չի կարող:

Քանի չես հասել ներքին միաձուլման, քեզ հետևելու են դառնությունները: Դու գցելու ես քեզ մի մարդուց մյուսը, հիասթափությունից հիասթափություն, մի կյանքից` թախծով լի, - դեպի մյուս նույնպիսին... Փոփոխությունները կարող են ապագայի հույս տալ, բայց իրականում ամեն ինչ ապարդյուն է, արտաքին բոլոր որոնումները դատապարտված են ձախողման:

Երբ շրջանը փակվում է, դու նորից դառնում ես մեկ` անմեղ, ինչպես նորածին, նույնիսկ ավելի անմեղ, անմեղ յուրաքանչյուր նորածնից: Դու դառնում ես իմաստուն:

Խորհրդածեք Հիսուսի այս խոսքերի վրա և փորձեք անել այն, ինչ ես խորհուրդ տվեցի: Միայն նախազգուշացրեք ինձ սկզբից, երբ պատրաստ լինեք: Եթե սկսեք աշխատել ներքին շրջանի հետ, մշտապես ինձ տեղյակ պահեք. եթե ինչ-որ բան այնպես չգնա, եթե միաձուլումը սխալ ընթանա, դուք կարող եք խելագարվել:

Վախենալու է իմաստուն դառնալ. եթե սայթաքես, ամենահատակը կընկնես, ուղղակի խելքդ կգցես: Իսկ եթե հասնես մինչև վերջ, հասնես գագաթին, կդառնաս իմաստուն: Այլ կերպ չի էլ լինում: Գագաթին հասնելու համար խիզախություն է պետք, չէ որ յուրաքանչյուր սխալի դեպքում կընկնես անդունդը: Յուրաքանչյուր գագաթ շրջապատված է անդունդներով:

Հիշեք, որ աշխատանքը շատ զգույշ պետք է լինի: Եթե ցանկանաք անել այդ, ես էլի ինչ-որ բան կպատմեմ, բայց միայն առանձին: Ինչու՞ Հիսուս խոսում է նպատակներից, բայց միջոցների մասին երբեք չի հիշատակում: Որովհետև, միջոցը տրվում է ամեն մեկին անձամբ, դրա համար օծվել է պետք:


Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ի՞ՆՉ   Է   ՊԱՏԱՀԵԼ   ԿՆՈՋՍ

Զրույց   իններորդ*


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ոստիկը եղբորդ աչքում տեսնում ես, 
իսկ գերանը քո աչքում չես տեսնում: 
Երբ որ հանես գերանը քո աչքից, 
այնժամ կտեսնես, 
թե ինչպես հանես ոստիկը քո եղբոր աչքից:_


Ինքնաճանաչումը` ամենաբարդ բանն է աշխարհում: Եվ դժբախտությունն այն չէ, որ դժվար է ինքդ քեզ ճանաչել, - մարդ ուղղակի վախենում է ինքն իրեն ճանաչել: Հոգու խորքում ինչ-որ վախ կա թաքնված: Ամեն մեկը փորձում է փախնել, թաքնվել ինքն իրենից: Նախ և առաջ պետք է հասկանալ այդ վախի պատճառները: Քանի այդ վախը կա, քեզ օգուտ բերող քիչ բան կգտնես: Կարող ես նույնիսկ համարել, իրբ շատ ես ուզում ինքդ քեզ ճանաչել, բայց չգիտակցված վախը խանգարում է դրան, և դու ակամա թաքնվում ես, խաբում ես ինքդ քեզ: Մի կողմից ուզում ես ճանաչել ինքդ քեզ, բայց մյուս կողմից` ինքդ քեզ խոչընդոտներ ես հարուցում, որովհետև վախենում ես: 

Գիտակցությունը պնդում է. "Այո, ես ցանկանում եմ ինձ ճանաչել", բայց ենթագիտակցությունը` իսկ այն գիտակցությունից ավելի մեծ է, ուժեղ, հզոր, - ամբողջ ուժով դիմադրում է դրան: Եկեք պարզենք, թե որտեղից է այդ վախը: Ինչու՞ եք վախենում: Նախ և առաջ զգում եք, որ երբ տեղեկանաք ճշմարտությանը, հստակ կտեսնեք, թե որքան կեղծ է կերպարը, որը դուք ստեղծել եք ձեզ շրջապատողների համար: Անցյալը կդառնա ոչինչ` նախկին ամեն ինչ ուղղակի երազ էր: Դուք այնքան շատ ուժ և ժամանակ եք դրան տվել` և ձեզ տանջալիորեն ցավալի է ընդունել, որ այդ ամենը սուտ էր, որ ձեր ամբողջ կյանքն ապարդյուն եք ծախսել: 

Եվ եթե քո ամբողջ կյանքը կեղծիք էր, եթե դու չես սիրել, բայց ձևացրել ես, թե սիրում ես, ուրեմն որտեղի՞ց քաջություն վերցնես... Ճանաչելով քեզ, անմիջապես կհասկանաս, որ քո արարքները շինծու էին. դու ոչ միայն սիրել ես շինծու, այլև ձևացրել ես, որ բացարձակապես երջանիկ ես քո սիրո մեջ: Բայց դու միայն խաբել ես քեզ: Եվ այդ պատճառով հիմա, երբ հայացք ես գցում հետ ու նայում ես ներս, քեզ համակում է վախը... 

Դու քեզ միակն ու անկրկնելին էիր համարում` այդպես ամեն մեկն է համարում: Դա լրիվ բնական է և յուրահատուկ է բոլորին. ամեն մեկն իրեն համարում է առանձնահատուկ, արտասովոր, "ընտրյալ": Բայց ճանաչելով քեզ, դու հասկանում ես, որ հպարտանալու ոչինչ չունես` դա քո արժանիքը չէ: Իսկ ինքնասիրության հետ ի՞նչ անել: Այն վնասված է, գահընկալված և հողմացրիվ է եղել:

Դու վախենում ես, և այդ պատճառով է, որ ներսդ չես նայում: Չիմանալով ճշմարտությունը, առաջվա պես կարող ես ինչ-որ բան սարքել, ինչ-որ մեկը  ձևանալ: Կեղծ կերպար ստեղծելը հեշտ ու հասարակ բան է` շատ ավելի հեշտ, քան ինքնին լինելը: Մարդիկ միշտ հեշտ ճանապարհներ են ընտրում` և դու էլ ընտրում ես ամենահեշտը: Իսկ տեսնել ինքդ քեզ` դժվար է շատ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_
Գիշերվա կեսին, ժամը չորսի կողմերը, մի մարդու արթնացրեց հեռախոսի զանգը: Բարկացած դուրս թռչելով անկողնուց, նա վերցրեց հեռախոսն ու գոռաց. "Ի՞նչ ես ուզում":

"Առանձնապես ոչինչ", - արձագանքեցին հեռախոսալարի այն կողմում: 

Արթնացած մարդը լրիվ կատաղեց. "Ուրեմն ինչու՞ ես զանգում գիշերվա կեսին", - բղավեց նա:

"Գիշերային զանգերն էժան են", - բացատրեց զրուցակիցը:_


Երբ ինչ-որ բան էժան է տրվում, դուք պատրաստ եք ամեն ինչի: Եթե էժան վաճառեն, դուք դատարկությունն էլ կառնեք: Հենց այդ էլ ստացվում է: Անկրկնելի ձևանալն ավելի հեշտ է, քան իրոք այն լինելը: Իսկապես առանձնահատուկ լինելու համար պայքարին, լարումներին և նպատակին հասնելու համառ ձգտմանը տրված երկար կյանքեր են պահանջվում: Շատ ավելի հեշտ է քեզ նշանավոր համարել` զվարճանալ այդ մտքով կարելի է ցանկացած պահի, առանց մատ անգամ շարժելու: Դուք սովորել եք հավատալ նրան, ինչը հեշտ է տրվում, - ահա թե ինչու ձեր հոգու խորքոում վախն է թաքնված:

Դուք ի վիճակի չեք տեսնել ձեզ ինչպիսին կաք, չէ որ իրականում բոլորովին նման չեք նրան, ով ձեզ համարում եք, - և գաղտնի կասկածում եք այդ մասին: Ձեզ դա հայտնի է ավելի լավ, քան մեկ ուրիշին: Եթե քեզ գեղասքանչ ես երևակայում, հազիվ թե կհանդգնես հայելու մեջ նայել, չէ որ քո գեղեցկությունը`հնարովի բան է և դու ինքդ շատ լավ հասկանու՛մ ես դա: Երբ դեմքդ ծուռ է` մեղադրում ես հայելուն միայն` չէ որ քեզ տանջալի է գիտակցել, որ իրականում դու քեզանից ոչինչ չես ներկայացնում:

Սեփական աչքերում դու` նշանակալի մեծություն ես: Թող նույնիսկ շուրջդ ոչ ոք այդպես չի համարում, բայց ինքդ սրբորեն հավատում ես դրան: Նույնիսկ խելագարները համարում են, որ ոչ թե իրենք են խելագար, այլ ամբողջ աշխարհը: Թող նույնիսկ շրջապատողներն ասեն. "Քո խելքը տեղը չէ"` խելակորույսը նրանց չի լսում, ընդունել այդ չափազանց տանջալի է: Շատ ավելի հեշտ է մի կույտ արդարացումներ հորինել և հայտարարել. "Ոչ, ես լրիվ կարգին եմ":

----------


## Sambitbaba

Խելագար է միշտ նա, ով համաձայն չէ մեզ հետ: Այդպես մենք պաշտպանում ենք մեր առողջ միտքը` չէ որ մենք, իհարկե, միշտ առողջ ենք մտածում: Բայց դա պաշտպանություն է միայն, իսկ մարդը, ով վախենում է նայել իր վրա, կույր է ընդհանրապես: Քանի որ նա վախենում է նայել ինքն իրեն, ուրեմն կվախենա նաև շուրջը նայել... Բանն այն է, որ, երբ նայում ես ուրիշներին, նրանք հայելի են դառնում: Նայելով ուրիշ մարդու մեջ, խիզախում ես ինչ-որ բան իմանալ սեփական անձիդ մասին: Դու արտացոլվում ես օտար աչքերում, և այդ պատճառով վախենում ես բաց նայել ուրիշներին: Դու հեքիաթներ ես հորինում ոչ միայն քո, այլև ուրիշների մասին` և արդյունքում ապրում ես հորինված աշխարհում: Ամեն մեկն ինքն է իր աշխարհը հորինում:

Իսկ դուք դեռ հարցնում եք, թե ինչպե՛ս ընկղմվել երանության մեջ: Ոչ, ձեր մղձավանջները լրիվ իրական են. ինչ էլ անեք, մղձավանջից վերաճում է նոր մղձավանջ միայն: Իսկ ձեզ հետաքրքրում է, թե ինչպես հանգի՛ստ ձեռք բերեք: Հնարանքները հանգիստ չեն բերի, հանգիստ միայն ճշմարտությունն է բերում: Որքան էլ այն դառը լինի, միայն ճշմարտությունն է ազատում տագնապներից, միայն ճշմարտությունը ճանապարհ ցույց կտա դեպի իրականությունը: Քանի հերքում ես ճշմարտությունը, իրականությունը չես ճանաչի. պտտվելու ես շրջանագծով, այդպես էլ առանց կենտրոնին դիպչելու: 


_Այսպիսի պատմություն եմ լսել. բժիշկը գալիս է հիվանդին քննելու: Այդ կինը ծանր հիվանդ էր: Հինգ րոպե անց բժիշկը դուրս է գալիս սենյակից և հիվանդի ամուսնուց աքցան է խնդրում: Ամուսնուն վախեցնում է դա` 
բժշկի ինչի՞ն է պետք աքցանը, - բայց այնուհանդերձ նա բերում է այն: Եվս հինգ րոպե հետո բժիշկը գլուխը դուրս է հանում սենյակից և պտուտակիչ է ուզում: Ամուսինն անհանգստանում է արդեն լրջորեն, 
բայց զսպում է իրեն և լուռ բերում է գործիքը: Հինգ րոպե անց բժիշկը պահանջում է մուրճ և դուր: Հանգստությությունը կորցրած ամուսինը գոչում է. "Տեր Աստված, 
վերջիվերջո ի՞նչ է պատահել կնոջս":

"Դեռևս չգիտեմ, - պատասխանում է բժիշկը: - Այսքան ժամանակ չեմ կարողանում բացել պայուսակս":_

Ահա թե ինչ կասեմ ձեզ. դուք առայժմ ձեր ճամպրուկի կափարիչի հե՛տ եք տնտնում: Դուք ոչ միայն չեք կարողանում այն բացել` դուք այն բացել չեք էլ ուզում: Դուք տարվել եք աքցաններով, պտուտակիչներով, մուրճերով ու դուրերով, բայց այդ ամենը համայն ձևականություն է. դուք չեք ցանկանում ճամպրուկը բացել: Լավ, կբացեք այն`հետո ի՞նչ: Ստիպված կլինեք ախտորոշում տալ հիվանդին, իսկ հիվանդը` ինքներդ եք: Դուք ստիպված եք լինելու շատ մոտիկից տեսնել ձեր իսկ հիվանդությունը:

Եվ այդ պատճառով տնտնում եք ձեր ճամպրուկները. ահա թե ինչով եք զբաղված: Դա ձեր գլխավոր աշխատանքն է, հիմնական մասնագիտությունը: Կուզես եղիր բանաստեղծ, նկարիչ կամ երաժիշտ, բայց քո գլխավոր զբաղմունքը` անել ինչ ասես, միայն թե շեղվել արտաքին ինչ-որ բանով: Ահա թե ինչու ոչ ոք չի դիմանում միայնությանը, մարդիկ րոպե անգամ չեն կարողանում անց կացնել միայնակ` սարսափելի է չափազանց, չէ որ միայնության մեջ կարելի է պատահաբար բախվել ինքդ քե՛զ: Երբ քեզ հետ մենակ ես մնում, քեզանից բացի, կողքիդ ոչ ոք չկա, - այդ ժամանակ իրականը կարող է ազատություն դուրս պրծնել:

Այդ պատճառով բոլորն օրեր շարունակ մտածում են, թե ինչով զբաղեցնեն իրենց: Երբ զբաղված ես ինչ-որ բանով, ուրախ ես, իսկ պարապությունը միշտ թախծալի է: Հոգեբաններն ասում են, որ, եթե մարդ երկար ժամանակ ոչինչ չի անում, նա ուղղակի խելագարվում է: Բայց ինչու՞: Ինչու՞ նորմալ մարդը խելագարվում է, եթե զբաղված չէ ոչնչով: Եթե դու իրոք առողջ ես, ուրեմն երկարաժամկետ անգործությունը քեզ ավելի առողջ պետք է դարձնի, պետք է ապահովի քո աճը: Ինչու՞ ուրեմն մարդիկ խելագարվում են անգործությունից: Որովհետև առանց այդ էլ նրանց խելքը տեղը չէ՛: Ոչ ոք չի նկատում դա այն պատճառով միայն, որովհետև մարդիկ անընդհատ զբաղված են ինչ-որ բանով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Նայեցեք շուրջներդ` չէ որ դժվարանում եք ձեզ վրա նայել, - նայեցեք շուրջներդ, նայեք ձեզ շրջապատողներին: Մեկը մտածում է փողի մասին միայն: Իսկ ի՞նչ է իրականում տեղի ունենում: Նա մտածում է միայն փողի մասին, որպեսզի իր մասին հանկարծ չխորհի: Առավոտյան, ճաշին, երեկոյան` ամբողջ օրը միայն փողի մասին է, որ մտածում է: Նույնիսկ անկողնում բանկի իր հաշվի մասին է մտածում: Ախր ի՞նչ է այդ փողի հետ անելու: Եթե նրան մի կույտ փող տաս, նա ուղղակի կշփոթվի` իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ անել: Եվ այդ պատճառով, նույնիսկ մի վագոն փող վաստակելով, նա անմիջապես սկսում է մտածել, թե ինչպես ավելի շատ վաստակի: Իրականում նրան փողը չէ որ պետք է, հակառակ դեպքում նա վաղ թե ուշ կանգ կառներ: Բայց ոչ Ռոքֆելլերը, ոչ Ֆորդը երբեք կանգ չառան: 

Աշխատելով ինչ-որ գումար, դու անմիջապես ավելի շատն ես պահանջում, չէ՞ որ գլխավորը ոչ թե փողն է, այլ զբաղվածությունը: Երբ անելու բան չի մնում, մենք մեր տեղը չենք գտնում, ինչ-որ տագնապի մեջ ենք: Հիմա` ի՞նչ: Անգործությունից դու պատրաստ ես հարյուր անգամ վերընթերցել հին լրագիրը, չնայած այն համարյա անգիր ես արել: Անգործությունից մարդիկ լրիվ անիմաստ բաներ են անում: Գլխավորը`ինչ-որ բան անել: Այդ պատճառով բոլոր վարպետներն ասում են, որ յուրաքանչյուր ոք, ով կկարողանա երկու ժամ ոչինչ չանել, կպայծառանա:

Խորհրդածումը` մտքի անգործունեությունն է: Երբ միտքը զբաղված է ինչ-որ բանով, դա` արտաքին աշխարհն է, _սանսարան:_  Եվ կարևոր չէ, թե ինչով է նա զբաղված` փողով թե քաղաքականությամբ, հասարակության համար բարեբեր գործերով կամ հեղափոխական ծրագրերով: Դա ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի, գլխավորը` մնալ ողջիմաստ: Նույնիսկ Լենինը կխելագարվեր, եթե նրան թողնեին միայնակ: Նրան մասսաների հետ շփում էր անհրաժեշտ, հեղափոխություն: Անգործությունը նրա համար կյանքի իմաստի և գիտակցության կորուստ կնշանակեր: Նա չկորցրեց իր գիտակցությունը շնորհիվ ուրիշ մարդկանց: Երբ մարդ շատ գործ ունի, նրա ամբողջ էներգիան ծախսվում է աշխատանքի վրա, և նա այնպես է իրեն հոգնեցնում, որ երեկոյան հեշտորեն կարող է քնել:

Ծերունիները հաճախ տարօրինակ են թվում, ասես խելքները գցել են, իսկ պատճառը մեկն է միայն. անելու գործ չունեն: Բանը ծերությունը չէ` նրանք ուղղակի տառապում են անգործությունից, նրանք վաղուց թոշակի են անցել և ոչ ոքու պետք չեն: Թոշակառուները միշտ խենթավուն են դառնում, ինչ-որ բան նրանց մեջ փոխվում է: Սովորական մարդ էր` պրեզիդենտ, վարչապետ, - բայց տեսեք, թե ինչպե՛ս է փոխվել թոշակի անցնելուց հետո: Նա անմիջապես զառամում է: Զառամում է մարմինը, թուլանում է միտքը` և թոշակառուն վերվարած է դառնում, պահում է իրեն տարօրինակ, թվում է խելակորույս: Եվ ամենն այն պատճառով, որ անելու գործ չունի, ոչ ոք նրա վրա ուշադրություն չի դարձնում, նա ոչ ոքու պետք չէ: Գործ չկա, մտքերը ոչնչով զբաղված չեն: Տանջանքը` իսկ դա իսկական տանջանք է, - շարունակվում է մինչև մահ:

Հոգեբաններն ասում են, որ թոշակառուները մահանում են իրենց համար տրամադրված ժամանակից մոտ տաս տարի առաջ: Նրանք կշարունակեին ապրել ևս տաս տարի, եթե աշխատեին: Ինչու՞ է այդպես: Ինչու՞ է մեզ այդքան դժվար լինել մեզ հետ միայնակ: Դու սովորել ես համարել, որ ուրիշներն իրենց լավ են զգում քո կողքին` կնոջդ հաճելի է, ամուսնուդ ուրախություն է պատճառում կողքիդ լինելը: Ինքդ հավերժ քեզանից դժգոհ ես, ուրեմն ինչու՞ քո ընկերությունը պետք է երջանկացնի ուրիշներին: Եթե դու ինքդ թախծում ես քեզ հետ միայնակ, ուրեմն ինչու՞ ես համարում, որ ուրիշներին ուրախություն կպատճառես: Նրանք ուղղակի հանդուրժում են քեզ` և բոլորովին ո՛չ այն պատճառով, որ դու սիրում ես նրանց: Ոչ, պատճառը լրիվ այլ է. դու օգնում ես նրանց ինչ-որ զբաղմունք գտնել: Ամուսինը բավական մտահոգություն ունի շնորհիվ կնոջ, կնոջը նույնպես հերիքում են հոգսերն ամուսնու հետ: Դա փոխադարձ խաբեություն է. նրանք ուղղակի պայմանավորվել են ծանրաբեռնել մեկմեկու անիմաստ զբաղմունքներով:

Դուք վախենում եք նայել ձեր վրա և այդ պատճառով չեք կարողանում ձեզ ըմբռնել: Շատ է հեռու այդ նպատակը: Դուք ուղղակի ուժ չունեք շուռ գալ և իմանալ "ճշմարտությունը" ձեր մասին, իսկ պատճառը մեկն է. կեղծ պատկերը, խաբուսիկ դիմակը, մտացածին կարծիքը, իբր դու` կարևոր ինչ-որ մեկն ես և ամբողջ աշխարհը կանգ կառնի, եթե չլինես: Բայց ի՞նչ կլինի աշխարհի հետ, երբ դու գնաս: Նույնը, ինչ կար, քանի չկայի՞ր: Եթե միայն ամեն ինչ քիչ ավելի հանգիստ կլինի` ահա և վերջ: Երբ դու չլինես, աշխարհը մի հոգս պակաս կունենա: Եվս մեկ անհանգիստ մարդ կվերանա, ում անհանգստությունը վարակում էր շատ ուրիշներին: Սեփական կարևորության մասին բոլոր այդ հորինվածքները եսասիրության սնունդ են միայն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Կյանքի վերջին օրերը Նապոլեոնն անց է կացրել որպես բանտարկյալ: Նրան պահում էին Սուրբ Ելենա փոքրիկ կղզու վրա: Նա դառել էր ոչ ոք` նա, իհարկե, ոչ ոք էլ եղել էր, բայց հիմա նրա համար 
շատ դժվար էր իրեն մեծ համարել: Նա եղել էր կայսր, գրավել էր աշխարհի կեսը` և ի՞նչ հիմա: Ինչպե՞ս նա կարող էր հաշտվել այն բանի հետ, 
որ դարձել է ոչինչ, որ սովորական բանտարկյալ է դարձել, ոճրագործ: Ոչ, նա չէր կարող հաշտվել դրա հետ 
և առաջվա պես հավատում էր իր հին հեքիաթներին: Վեց տարի նա անց կացրեց հին հագուստի մեջ, չէ՞ որ բանտում կայսրին համապատասխան հագուստ չեն տալիս: Նրա հագուստը մաշվել ու խամրել էր, 
ծակը ծակի վրա էր, բայց միևնույն է, նա իր նախկին հագուստն էր կրում: Մի անգամ բանտի բժիշկը հարցրեց. "Ինչու՞ դուք ձեր սերթուկը չեք փոխում: Այն արդեն փայլում է կեղտից: Չէ՞ որ ձեզ նոր, մաքուր հագուստ են առաջարկում":

Իսկ Նապոլեոնը պատասխանեց. "Սա կայսրի՛ սերթուկ է: Թող որ այն կեղտոտ է, բայց ես ոչ մի բանի հետ այն չե՛մ փոխի": 
Նա այդպես էլ մնաց սերթուկով, ասես դեռևս կայսր լիներ: Նա խոսում էր այնպես, ինչպես խոսում են միապետները, նա հրամաններ էր արձակում` դրանք, իհարկե, ոչ ոք չէր կատարում, 
բայց Նապոլեոնը ձևացնում էր, իբր ամեն ինչ այնտեղ իր տնօրինության տակ է: Նա գրում էր նամակներ, կազմում էր հրամանագրեր և ամենուր իր հետ թուղթ ու գրիչ էր ման տալիս: Մտովի նա իրեն դեռ կայսր էր համարում:

Եվ ի՞նչ կատարվեց այդ խեղճի հետ հետո: Անգործությունից նա սկսեց հիվանդանալ: Նրա բժիշկն օրագիր էր պահում և մի անգամ գրեց այնտեղ. 
"Ինձ թվում է, որ նա իրականում հիվանդ չէ, հիվանդությունը նրա համար` հերթական զբաղմունք է": Նապոլեոնը գանգատվում էր մեկ ստամոքսից, մեկ գլխացավից, մեկ հիվանդ ոտքերից: Բժիշկը տեսնում էր, 
որ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, որ մարմինն առողջ է: Նապոլեոնն ուղղակի զբաղվելու ոչինչ չուներ, մարմնից բացի նրան ուրիշ ոչինչ չէր մնացել: Շրջապատող աշխարհն անհետացել էր, 
մարդը մնացել էր լիակատար միայնության մեջ: Ձեռքի տակ միայն մարմին կար, և այդ պատճառով Նապոլեոնն իր ամբողջ ուշադրությունը մարմնին էր հատկացրել:_


Շատերի համար նույնիսկ հիվանդությունը` զբաղմունք է ուղղակի: Աշխարհում հիվանդությունների կեսը հանուն զբաղմունքի է հորինված: Երբ կա ինչով զբաղվես, ինքդ քեզ հետ հանդիպելու վտանգին չես ենթարկվում: Ի՞նչ կլիներ Նապոլեոնի հետ, եթե չլինեին նրա հիվանդությունները: Եթե նա մենակ մնար իր հետ, կհասկանար, որ իրականում ինքն` աղքատ է, և այդ ճշմարտությունը նրա համար անտանելի կլիներ: Նա այդպես էլ մեռավ որպես կայսր: Մահից առաջ նա մանրաակրկիտ կարգադրություններ արեց այն մասին, թե ինչպես իրեն վերջին ճանապարհ ուղեկցեն: Կողքին չկար ոչ ոք, ով կկարողանար կատարել այդ կարգադրությունները, բայց Նապոլեոնին այդ չէր մտահոգում: Նա միևնույն է, իր կարգադրությունները տվեց: Հավանաբար, նա հեշտ մահացավ, մտածելով, որ ինքն ամեն ինչի մասին հոգացել է և իրեն արքայավայել կթաղեն: 

Նապոլեոնի հետ, ասենք, ամեն ինչ պարզ է` չէ՞ որ նա առաջ կայսր էր: Բայց դա, իհարկե, նույնպես հեքիաթ է. Նապոլեոնն ինքը նույն մարդն էր մնացել, ուղղակի նրանից երես թեքեցին նախկին կողմնակիցները: Դժվար է այդ ամենից գլուխ հանել. քո մի հնարանքները հասարակությունն աջակցում է, իսկ մյուսների դեմ ընդդիմանում է: Ահա և տարբերությունը նորմալ մարդու և խելագարի միջև. նորմալի հնարանքների հետ հասարակությունը համաձայնվում է: Այսպես կոչված առողջամիտ մարդիկ կարողանում են համոզել մարդկանց իրենց կեղծության մեջ: Իսկ խելագարի ցնորքներին ոչ ոք չի հավատում` նա միայնակ է, և այդ պատճառով ավելի հեշտ է նրան գժանոց խցկել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բայց այն, որ քեզ հավատում են, չի նշանակում, թե դու ճշմարտությունն ես ասում: Միևնույն է, ամենը հնարանքներ են, պատրանքներ: Եվ, եթե նայես քեզ առանց ծաղկեցնելու, անմիջապես կզգաս, որ իրականում դու` ոչ ոք ես, ուշագրավ ոչինչ քո մեջ չկա: Բայց այդ ժամանակ հողը շուռ կգա, կփախչի ոտքերիդ տակից` և դու անդունդի հատակը կընկնես: Ավելի լավ է չտեսնես քեզ, շատ ավելի հաճելի է երազել: Թող դա ընդամենը պատրանքներ են, բայց նրանք օգնում են առողջ գիտակցություն պահպանել: 

Բայց դուք անկարող եք տեսնել ոչ միայն ինքներդ ձեզ. ձեզ շրջապատողների վրա էլ դուք ազնվորեն նայել չեք կարողանում: Չէ որ նրանք էլ նույնպիսին են, ինչպես դու՛ք: Եվ այդ պատճառով ուրիշների մասին էլ միշտ հորինում եք ինչ-որ բան. ատելիներին սատանա եք համարում, իսկ ով ձեզ դուր է գալիս, - հրեշտակ: Ուրիշների մասին նույնպես դուք հեքիաթներ եք հորինում: Դուք ընդհանրապես ազնվորեն նայել և ամբողջությամբ տեսնել չգիտեք` դուք ուղիղ ընկալում չունեք: Դուք ապրում եք _մայայի`_  պատրանքի մեջ, որն ինքներդ եք ստեղծել: Եվ դուք ամեն ինչ չափազանցեցնում եք ձեր շուրջ. եթե ինչ-որ մեկը տհաճ է ձեզ, նա անմիջապես իսկական հրեշ է դառնում, բայց եթե մեկին սիրում եք, ձեր համար նա` աստված է: Դուք անընդհատ չափազանցեցնում եք. ինչ-որ վատ բան նկատելով, այն համաշխարհային չարիքի նախանշան եք համարում, բախվելով լավ բանի հետ, վերագրում եք այն բացարձակ, աստվածային բարիքին:      

Բայց նման հորինվածքներին դժվար է հավերժ հավատալ, նրանց ստիպված ես անընդհատ հարմարացնել իրականությանը: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ են մարդիկ հակված չափազանցմանը: Ինչու՞ նրանք չեն տեսնում ամենն, ինչպես կա: Որովհետև վախենում են: Ավելի լավ է ամեն ինչ պատել մշուշով` նրա մեջ ոչինչ կարգին չես տեսնի, այդ թվում նաև քեզ: Բայց բոլոր պայծառացածները համառորեն կոչում են. "Ճանաչի՛ր ինքդ քեզ": Բուդդան, Հիսուս, Սոկրատեսը` բոլորն առաջարկում էին. "Ճանաչի՛ր քեզ": Ինքնաճանաչումը` հոգևորի էությունն է:

Իսկ դուք համառորեն հրաժարվում եք... Երբեմն նույնիսկ ձևացնում եք, իբր զբաղված եք դրանով: Ես շատ եմ այդպիսի մարդիկ տեսել. նրանք միայն ձևացնում էին, որ փորձում են իրենց ճանաչել, խաղում էին այդ խաղը, չնայած իրականում ոչինչ իմանալ չէին ցանկանում: Դա խաղ է ուղղակի. էլ ի՞նչ նոր բան հնարենք: Իսկ չխաղա՞նք արդյոք հոգևոր լինել: Եվ նրանք գալիս էին ինձ մոտ, որպեսզի ես աջակցեմ նրանց: Նրանք ասում էին. "Ես հասել եմ սրան, ես ճանաչել եմ այն", - իսկ աչքերում աղաչանք էր միայն:

Եվ եթե ես ասում էի. "Այո, դու իրոք հասել ես դրան", - նրանք ստանում էին, ինչ ցանկանում են, և հեռանում էին երջանիկ: Իսկ եթե ասում էի. "Ո՛չ, դու ստում ես", - նրանք տխրում էին, և երբեք այլևս հետ չէին գալիս: Նրանք թաքնվում էին ինձանից, որոնում էին էլի ինչ-որ մեկին, վազում էին ուրիշ հեղինակությունների մոտ: Բայց ինչների՞դ են պետք հեղինակությունները: Ինչների՞դ են պետք ապացույցները կողքից: Եթե դուք ինչ-որ բան ճանաչել եք, եթե ինչ-որ բանի հասել եք, ապացույցների կարիք չկա` ճշմարտությունն ինքնին ակներև է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եթե ճանաչել ես սեփական հոգիդ, քեզ պետք չեն ոչ շրջապատողների համակրանքը, ոչ էլ պաշտոնական դիպլոմներ: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Թող ամբողջ աշխարհը պնդի, որ դու ոչինչ չգիտես. քեզ ուրիշի կարծիքը պետք չէ` դու ինքդ էլ սքանչելի գիտես, թե ինչ է տեղի ունեցել: Եթե կույրը հանկարծ սկսել է տեսնել, նա կարիք չունի հարցնելու ուրիշներին, տեսնու՞մ է ինքը թե ոչ: Նա ինքն էլ տեսնում է, որ _տեսնու՛մ է:_  Բայց եթե նրան ուղղակի թվացել է, որ սկսել է տեսնել, կասկածները կմնան և նա կվազի մի հեղինակավոր անձի մոտ, որպեսզի վերջինս իրեն մեծ կնիքով տեղեկանք տա, որ ինքը տեսնում է:

Մարդիկ խաղեր են խաղում, այդ թվում նաև հոգևոր խաղեր: Եվ, քանի դեռ խաղում ես դրանք, քանի քեզ հաշիվ չես տալիս, որ ժամանակն է հրաժեշտ տալ հեքիաթներին և հաշտվել դաժան ճշմարտության հետ, քեզ մոտ ոչինչ չի ստացվի: Դա միակ ճանապարհն է: Եվ, եթե նույնիսկ քեզ հետ համաձայն չէ ոչ ոք, դու պետք է հավատաս ինքդ քեզ, ինքդ քեզ աջակցես: Վերջ տվեք ուրիշի կարծիքը հարցնել` ձեզանից լավ ձեզ հասկանալ ոչ ոք չի կարող:


_Մի քանի ամիս առաջ մի մարդ եկավ ինձ մոտ և ասաց. "Դուք` հասկացող մարդ եք: Ոչ ոք ինձ չի հասկանում, ոչ ոք չի հավատում, որ ես ամեն գիշեր Աստծոց ուղերձներ եմ ստանում`
 իսկ դա ճշմարտությու՛ն է": Եվ նա ինձ ցույց տվեց թղթերով լիքը մի հսկա թղթապանակ: Աստված իմ, ի՜նչ հիմարություն: Բայց նա չէր կասկածում, 
որ դրանք նամակներ են Աստծոց: Նա համարում էր, որ դա նոր Ղուրան է, չէ որ Մուհամմեդից հետո ոչ ոք աստվածային մարգարեություն չէր ստացել, իսկ Ղուրանն արդեն հնացել, 
մոդայից դուրս է եկել: Եթե մահմեդականները լսեին այդ խելառին, կսպանեին հենց տեղում` այն պատճառով միայն, որ նա հավատում է ուրիշ հեքիաթի և հերքում է իրե՛նցը: Բայց այն ջահելը, ով գրի էր առնում Աստծո ուղերձները... 
նա այնքան լարված էր, ամբողջ ժամանակ ցնցվում և հուսով լի նայում էր ինձ վրա: Նա սպասում էր, թե ես ինչ կպատասխանեմ, չէ որ մնացածները ծիծաղում էին միայն և մտածում. 
"Ա՜յ քեզ ցանցառ": Եվ նա ասաց ինձ. "Ես գիտեմ, դուք` պայծառացած մարդ եք"... Որոշեց, երևի թե, ինձ կաշառել: Ու հետո նա ամբողջ ժամանակ խնդրում էր. 
"Դե, ասեք, որ դա ճիշտ է, ասեք, որ դա իսկական ուղերձ է Աստծոց":

Բայց ես պատասխանեցի. "Եթե դա իրոք ուղերձ լիներ Աստծոց, քեզ հարկ չէր լինի գալ ինձ մոտ: Աստված արդեն քեզ հերիք կլիներ":

Նրա երեսին նստեց կասկածի ստվերը, նա մտասուզվեց ու ասաց. "Ո՞վ գիտե ճշգրիտ: Կարող է, իրոք, խելքս տեղը չէ"... Հոգու խորքում նա ամեն ինչ հասկանու՛մ էր: Երբ միտքդ քեզ հետ կատակ է անում, 
հոգուդ խոդքում դու միշտ ամեն ինչ հասկանում ես: Եվ այստեղ ուրիշ կարծիքներ պետք չեն, դու ինքդ ամեն ինչ գիտես, ուղղակի ուզում ես փակել աչքերդ դրա վրա:
_

Հրաժեշտի պահին ես ասացի նրան. "Դա հոգեգարություն է": Էլ երբեք նա չերևաց` ենթադրում եմ, անմիջապես դադարեց ինձ պայծառացած համարել: Նա եկել էր, որ գործարք կնքի. եթե ես ասեի. "Այո, դա իսկական ուղերձ է Աստծոց", նա կգնար հետո և կասեր բոլորին. "Այն մարդը` պայծառացա՜ծ է": 

Ես կհավատամ քո հեքիաթներին, իսկ դու` իմ: Ահա՛, թե ինչպես է կառուցված փոխադարձ խաղը: Եվ նա այնքան հրապուրիչ է, որ ոչ ոք չի ցանկանում այն դադարեցնել: Բայց հետևից, ստվերի պես գողեգող քեզ հետևում են աղոտ կասկածները... Այդպես էլ պետք է լինի, չէ որ այդ ամենը` հորինվածք է սկզբից մինչև վերջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իրեն կայսր երևակայող աղքատը հոգու խորքում գիտի, որ աղքատ է: Ցավն էլ հենց այդ է. ինքն իրեն կայսր է համարում, թագավոր է ձևանում` բայց գաղտնի ինքն էլ գիտի, որ աղքատ է իրականում: Հաճելի է կայսր ձևանալ, բայց նրան կրնկակոխ հետևում է հիասթափության ստվերը. "Այո, բայց չէ՞ որ ես` ընդամենն աղքատ մեկն եմ": Ահա թե ինչում է բանը. դուք պատկերացնում եք, որ ինչ-որ մեկն եք, բայց դա սուտ է: 

Դուք երբեք չեք սիրել, ձևացրել եք միայն: Երբեք ազնիվ չեք եղել, ցույց եք տվել միայն: Դուք երբեք չեք ասել ճշմարտությունը: Ձեր ամբողջ կյանքը` երկերեսանիության երկար շարան է: Եվ դուք այնքան ժամանակ եք տվել դրան, որ հիմա այլևս անկարող եք ընդունել, որ դա ընդամենը հերյուրանք էր: "Ոչինչ, - մտածում եք դուք, - մի կերպ կձգեմ, արդեն քիչ է մնացել": Բայց դա երբեք չի վերջանա: Ձգեք թեկուզ մինչև վերջին րոպեն` դա ոչինչ չի տա: Դա ժամանակի իզուր կորուստ է, իսկ հիասթափությունը վաղ թե ուշ ազատություն դուրս կգա:

Ահա թե ինչու է մեռնելն այդքան սարսափելի: Մահվան մեջ զարհուրելի ոչինչ չկա, դա աշխարհի սքանչելի երևույթներից մեկն է` դու ուղղակի քու՛ն ես մտնում: Քնում է ամեն ինչ. սերմը ծիլ է տալիս և ծառ է դառնում; ծառը նորից տալիս է սերմեր, նրանք ընկնում են գետին և քուն են մտնում` և նորից ծլարձակում են: Յուրաքանչյուր գործունեություն հանգիստ է պահանջում: Կյանքը` գործունեություն է, մահը` հանգիստ: Թեթև հանգիստն անհրաժեշտ է, այլ կերպ նոր կյանք չի ծնվի: Մահվան մեջ ոչ մի սարսափելի, ոչ մի վատ բան չկա:

Ուրեմն ինչու՞ բոլորն այդպես վախենում են մեռնել: Որովհետև մահվան պահին հեքիաթները ցրիվ են գալիս: Մահվան պահին դու հստակորեն տեսնում ես, թե որքան իզուր էր քո կյանքը: Ասում են, որ մեռնելուց առաջ մարդ տեսնում է իր ամբողջ կյանքը: Եվ դա ճշմարիտ է. մահից առաջ մարդ ակամա տեսնում է իր կյանքն ինչպես այն կա` նա արդեն ապագա չունի, նա ինչ-որ բան հորինելու ուժ այլևս չունի: 

Հեքիաթներին ապագա է պետք, չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուր պատրանք` հույս է, երևակայելի վաղը: Մահը ստիպում է հասկանալ, որ վաղն այլևս չի լինի. ոչ մի վաղ այլևս չկա, չկա ապագա: Ինչի՞ մասին երազել: Ու՞ր ուղղել այժմ քո երևակայությունը: Այդպիսի տեղ չկա՛: Վե՛րջ: Դու ամբողջ կյանքումդ քեզ ապագա էիր հորինում, իսկ հիմա վռվել ես տեղում` ապագա չկա, էլ ու՞ր կարող ես նայել: Մի բան է մնացել` նայել անցյալին: Մահվան պահին հասարակությունը չքանում է, և դու ստիպված ես նայել ինքդ քեզ` ուրիշ ոչինչ չի մնացել: Եվ այդ ժամանակ դու լիովին զգում ես իզուր ծախսած կյանքիդ ամբողջ ցավն ու հուսահատությունը...

Եթե նման բան պատահում է մահից ավելի առաջ, մարդ հոգևոր է դառնում: Հոգևոր մարդը վախճանից շատ առաջ հասնում է նրան, ինչ սովորական մարդիկ հասկանում են մահվան պահին միայն: Հոգևոր մարդը նա է, ով իր կյանքը դեռևս կյանքի օրոք է տեսել: Նա հայացք է գցել անցյալին, ճանաչել է բոլոր նախկին խաղերը և հասկացել, որ իր ամբողջ կյանքը մտացածին է եղել: Նա տեսել է ինքն իրեն:

Իսկ եթե դու տեսել ես քեզ ինչպիսին կաս, փոփոխություններն անխուսափելի, բացարձակապես անդառնալի են: Բավական է հասկանաս, որ կյանքդ` հերյուրանք է, և բոլոր պատրանքներն իսկույն կվերանան: Սուտը կենդանի է, քանի դեռ նրան ճիշտ են համարում: Այն պահին, երբ գիտակցում ես, որ դա սուտ է, այն անմիջապես կորում է, ձեռքիցդ դուրս է պրծնում` և էլ նրան չես հասնի: Երազը շարունակվելու համար պետք է հավատալ, որ ամեն ինչ  իրականում է կատարվում: Բավական է հասկանալ, որ դա ընդամենը տեսիլք է, և երազը ցրվում է, կորչում է անհետ:

Բայց ձեր բոլոր ջանքերն ուղղված են այն բանի վրա, որ դա չնկատեք: Դուք ամբողջ ուժով խուսափում եք այդ հասկանալ` ահա թե ինչու է այդքան դժվար ինքդ քեզ հետ մենակ լինել: Դուք նույնիսկ Հիմալայներ ռադիոընդունիչ քարշ կտաք, իսկ ռադիոն` մի ամբողջ աշխարհ է: Նույնիսկ Հիմալայան սարերի ներքո միշտ ձեր կողքին կլինեն ձեր ընկերները, կանայք և երեխաները: Ասես թե բնության գրկում եք, բայց իրականում առաջվա պես տանն եք. թե գետի ափին, թե սարերի մեջ, դուք շրջապատված եք միևնույն մթնոլորտով, ձեր համար սովորական անհեթեթությամբ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Մի նավաստի նավաբեկության ենթարկվեց և անմարդաբնակ կղզի ընկավ: Եվ ստացվեց այնպես, որ ստիպված էր ամբողջ հինգ տարի այնտեղ անց կացնել: Նա մի խրճիթ սարքեց, կարգավորեց իր կյանքը, բայց անընդհատ մտածում էր 
մեծ աշխարհի մասին: Իսկ շուրջը լիակատար հանգիստ էր... Նավաստին չէր էլ կասկածում, որ աշխարհում այդպիսի խաղաղ անկյուններ կան: Բայց կղզին բացարձակապես անմարդաբնակ էր, ոչ մի կենդանի արարած` դա միակ դժբախտությունն էր, 
մնացած ամեն ինչում հրաշալի էր այնտեղ կյանքը: Զով առվակներ, մրգատու ծառեր. լիքը ուտելիք, լիակատար հանգիստ, ոչ մի վախ ու վտանգ, ոչ մի չարիք: Առաջ նավաստին միայն երազում էր այդպիսի երջանկության մասին` 
և ահա, այն ընկավ իր գլխի՛ն: Բայց լռությունն էր անտանելի: Լռությունն ընդհանրապես դժվար է տանել, այն պետք է կարողանալ հանդուրժել, հակառակ դեպքում լռությունը կարող է սպանել անգամ:

Շատ դժվար էր այն նավաստու համար, բայց նա ճարտարապետական տաղանդ ուներ, և սկսեց տարբեր բաներ կառուցել. ուղղակի մանրատիպարներ, միայն թե զբաղեցնի իրեն մի բանով: Նա մի ամբողջ փողոց կառուցեց 
և անուն տվեց նրան; այնտեղ նույնիսկ երկու եկեղեցի կար` մեկը նրա տան կողքին, երկրորդը` փողոցի մյուս ծայրին: Նա կառուցեց կրպակներ, որպեսզի տեղ լինի ապրանքներ գնելու համար: Նավաստին մի ամբողջ քաղաք կառուցեց:

Հինգ տարի անց վերջապես մի նավ հայտնվեց: Նավաստին երջանկությունից խելքը գցել էր: Ափին մի նավակ մոտեցավ: Մեր ռոբինզոնը դուրս թռավ խրճիթից և սլացավ ավազի վրայով` նա արդեն կանխավայելում էր իր վերադարձը 
մեծ աշխարհ: Եվ այստեղ նա քար կտրեց տեղում. նավակից մի մարդ դուրս եկավ, ձեռքին թերթերի մի հսկա փաթեթ: "Թերթե՞ր, զարմացավ նավաստին: - Ինչու՞ եք բերել այս թերթերը":

"Դու կարդա սկզբից, - պատասխանեց նավակից իջած մարդը: - Կիմանաս, թե աշխարհում ինչ է կատարվում, այդ ժամանակ էլ կորոշես, պե՞տք է արդյոք քեզ փրկել":

Նավաստին դեն նետեց թերթերը: "Ի՞նչ ես դուրս տալիս... Բայց միևնույն է, նախքան դու ինձ կտանես այստեղից, եկ զբոսնենք: Ես քեզ իմ քաղաքը ցույց կտամ.:

Եվ նա այն մարդուն ցույց տվեց իր կառուցած քաղաքը: Հյուրին ամենաշատը շշմեցրել էր երկրորդ եկեղեցին. "Լավ, մի եկեղեցին` ես դեռ հասկանում եմ, բայց ինչի՞դ էր երկրորդը պետք":

"Ես միայն այս եկեղեցին եմ հաճախում, իսկ մյուսը` ոչ մի դեպքում, - բացատրեց նավաստին":_


Ձեզ միշտ երկու եկեղեցի է պետք, ամենաքիչը երկու հավատ, չէ՞ որ գիտակցությունը երկվություն է պահանջում: Այս եկեղեցուն դու հավանություն ես տալիս, իսկ մյուսը` ոտք չես դնի: Այնտեղ կեղծ հավատ է, այնտեղ միայն մոլորյալ հոգիներն են հաճախում, դու նրանց հետ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունես: Այն նավաստին միայնակ էր կղզում, բայց մի ամբողջ աշխարհ էր սարքել: Եվ միևնույն է, նա երազում էր վերադառնալ, նույնիսկ նորությունները չուզեց իմանալ: Եվ դա ճիշտ է` կարդար թերթերը, ետ վերադառնալուց անմիջապես կհրաժարվեր:

Տեսե՛ք այդ թերթերը: Ի՜նչ է աշխարհում կատարվում: Մի՞թե կարելի է այստեղ ապրել: Բայց դուք նորությունները չեք տեսնում, դուք դրանք կարդում եք միայն: Կարդալիս էլ ոչինչ չեք նկատում, դա ուղղակի սովորություն է` քնելուց առաջ թերթերը թերթել: Դուք նույնիսկ չեք գիտակցում, թե ինչ է կատարվում աշխարհում, թե ինչ են մարդիկ անում իրար հետ. այստեղ այնքան դաժանություն ու հիմարություն կա, ամեն ինչ թունավորված է, ամեն իսկապես գեղեցիկը, ճշմարիտն ու բարին ամբողջովին ոչնչացված է: Ուզու՞մ եք այստեղ ապրել: Եթե ուշադիր նայեք, դժվար թե ցանկանաք: Ահա թե ինչու դուք չեք ցանկանում ոչինչ նկատել ու ման եք գալիս ասես լուսնոտներ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ինքդ քեզ հանկարծակի չճանաչելու համար մի վարարկ էլ է ընդունված: Դրա մասին Հիսուս է ասում: Ահա այդ միջոցը. փնտրիր վատն ուրիշների մեջ, որպեսզի ինքդ քեզ լավը թվաս: 

Լավը լինելու երկու ձև կա. կամ իրոք լավն ես լինում` ինչն իրականում շատ է դժվար, կամ էլ կարելի է լավը լինել հարաբերականորեն, այսինքն ապացուցել, որ շուրջդ բոլորը` վատն են: Այդ դեպքում իսկապես լավը լինելու կարիք էլ չունես, բավական է համոզվել, որ մյուսները քեզանից ավելի վատն են: Եվ դա ուրախություն է բերում` անմիջապես քեզ հրաշալի ես զգում:

Այդ պատճառով մենք անընդհատ ասում ենք, որ այս մարդը` գող է, այն մեկը` մարդասպան, իսկ երրորդն` ուղղակի չարագործ է: Եվ, երբ քեզ համոզում ես, որ շուրջդ բոլորը վատն են, քեզ մոտ անմիջապես հայտնվում է զգացում, որ դու նրանցից շատ ավելի լավն ես: Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է: Այդպիսի մոտեցմամբ քեզ փոխելու կարիք չունես, բավական է ցույց տալ, թե որքան վատ են իրենց քեզ շրջապատողները պահում: Իսկ դա այնքան հեշտ է` ավելի հեշտ ոչինչ չկա: Ուրիշի թերությունները շատ հեշտ է չափազանցնել, դա ինքստինքյան է ստացվում, և ոչ ոք քեզ չի խանգարի: Իսկ ուրիշ մարդկանց չափազանցված, ուռճացրած թերությունների համեմատ դու անմեղ մանչուկ կսկսես թվալ: Ահա թե ինչու մարդիկ անվերջ մեղադրում են մեկմեկու, կրկնում են անվերջ. "Նա վատ մարդ է", - իսկ մենք չենք վիճում, մենք պատրաստակամորեն հավատում ենք դրան: Մենք դեռ հրահրում էլ ենք. "Այո, ճիշտ է, ես էլ վաղուց կասկածում էի այդ": Բայց, եթե ինչ-որ մեկի մասին ասում են լավը, մենք սկսում ենք վիճել, կասկածել, պահանջել ապացույցներ:

Դուք նկատե՞լ եք, թե աշխարհում որքան մարդիկ են ասում, որ պատրաստ են հավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը, եթե նրա գոյության մասին իրենց համոզիչ ապացույցներ ներկայացնեն: Սակայն ոչ ոք առայժմ չի պահանջել սատանայի գոյության համոզիչ փաստարկներ` ոչ ո՛ք աշխարհում: Սատանայի գոյությունն ապացուցել պետք չէ, առանց այդ էլ բոլորը հավատում են նրան: Ոչ ոք չի ասում. "Կհավատամ սատանային, եթե միայն ինձ ցույց տան նրան": Ոչ, ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, որ ամենուր մեզ շրջապատում են սատանայական դավե՛րը: Իսկ այ Աստծոն հավատալ դժվար է, նրան ամեն մեկը չի հավատա:

Ինչու՞ ուրեմն բարին պետք է ապացուցել, իսկ չարը` ոչ: Խորհեք այս մասին: Դա զարմանալի երևույթ է, դա մեկն է մարդկային մտքի հանելուկներից: Հոգու խորքում ամեն մեկը ցանկանում է լավը լինել: Բայց իսկապես լավը լինել բարդ է, ուրեմն ի՞նչ անել: Ապացուցել, որ մնացածը նու՛յնպես վատն են: Ապացուցել, որ նրանք քեզանից ավելի վատն են, իսկ դու, հետևաբար, - նույնիսկ լավ էլ ոչինչ, բավական լավն ես այնուամենայնիվ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ոստիկը եղբորդ աչքում տեսնում ես, 
իսկ գերանը քո աչքում չես տեսնում: 
Երբ որ հանես գերանը քո աչքից, 
այնժամ կտեսնես, 
թե ինչպես հանես ոստիկը քո եղբոր աչքից:_

Ուրիշների մեջ միայն մութ կողմն ես նկատում: Այդ պատճառով ծագում է կեղծ տպավորություն, իբր դու ինքդ` լուսավոր ես, չնայած իրականում դրանից լուսավոր չեն դառնում: Իսկ ավելի վատ է այն, որ դու փորձում ես դեռ ուրիշներին էլ լուսավորել, չէ որ համարում ես, որ նրանք պարուրված են մթով, - և դա ամենասարսափելին է, դա ակամա վիրավորանքն` անարգանք է դարձնում: Նախ, ինքդ ես սուզված մթի մեջ; երկրորդ, նա, ում մեջ լույս չկա, ուրիշներին լուսավորել չի կարող:

Նրանք, ովքեր փորձում են փոխել հասարակությանը, - խառնակիչներ են, իսկ ովքեր ձգտում են փոխել ուրիշներին, շատ ավելի են վտանգավոր: Դրանք յուրօրինակ մարդասպաններ են, չնայած նրանց ոճրագործությունն այնքան լավ է թաքցրած, որ ձեռքներից չես բռնի: Նրանք սպանում են աստիճանաբար. սկզբում այլանդակում ու բզկտում են` և անում են այդ "քո իսկ բարիքի համար", այնպես որ հանդիմանելու տեղ էլ կարծես չկա: Ձեր այսպես կոչված "սրբերը" փորձում են ոչնչացնել մութը, որը ձեր մեջ չկա և չի էլ կարող լինել, - չնայած, նրանք, իհարկե, տեսնում են այն: Մնացած բոլորի մեջ նրանք միայն չարն են տեսնում, չէ՞ որ միայն այդպես իրենց սեփական անձը կարող են լուսավորել...

Բժիշկներն էլ ժամանակից շատ ավելի շուտ կարող են քեզ մահվան դուռը հասցնել: Մարդկության բարերարները նույնպես կարող են ժամանակից շուտ սպանել քեզ` այդ պատճառով են նրանք այդքան վտանգավոր: Բայց դուք բոլորդ էլ` յուրովի բարերարներ եք, տարբերությունը թափի մեջ է միայն: Ամեն մեկը ձգտում է ազդել ուրիշների վրա, որովհետև համարում է, իբր նրանք սխալվում են: Ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը գաղտնի ձգտում է վերափոխել  աշխարհն իրեն համապատասխան: Ահա թե որն է տարբերությունը քաղաքական և հոգևոր մտակառուցվածքի միջև:

Քաղաքական միտքը ցանկանում է փոխել աշխարհը, որպեսզի համոզվի իր ճշմարտության մեջ. քանի որ աշխարհը պետք է փոխել, նշանակում է, բոլորը ձեր շուրջ սխալվում են: Նույնիսկ եթե մարդ ինքն է մոլորության մեջ, ավելի հեշտ է համարել, որ սխալ է ամբողջ աշխարհը`և ամեն ինչ նրա մեջ սխալ է կարգված: Հոգևոր մարդն ամեն ինչին լրիվ այլ կերպ է նայում: Նա այսպես է դատում. "Ես սխալվում եմ` և այդ պատճառով սխալվում է ամբողջ աշխարհը, չէ՞ որ ես նույնպես իմ ավանդն եմ ներդնում համընդհանուր չարի մեջ: Աշխարհը սխալ է իմ պատճառով: Եթե ես ինքս չփոխվեմ, աշխարհն էլ չի փոխվի":

Քաղաքագետը երազում է փոխել ամբողջ աշխարհը, բայց դա նրան երբեք չի հաջողվի` նախ, աշխարհը մեծ է չափազանց, և երկրորդ, խնդիրն աշխարհը չէ: Ներխուժելով իրերի ընթացքի մեջ, քաղաքագետը միայն բարդություններ է ավելացնում. նրա դեղամիջոցներից նոր հիվանդություններ են առաջանում, որոնք առաջ չկային; նրա օգնությունից աշխարհում ավելանում է միայն  դժբախտների քանակը: Իսկ հոգևոր մարդը փոխում է ինքն իրեն: Նա միայն իրեն է փոխում` չէ՞ որ դա միակ բանն է, ինչ կարելի է անել:

----------

Chilly (15.04.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Փոխել կարող ես միայն քեզ: Եվ այն պահին, երբ փոխվում ես դու, փոխակերպվում է նաև ամեն ինչ քո շուրջ, չէ որ մենք` աշխարհի անբաժանելի մասնիկն ենք: Եվ որքան ավելի լուսավոր ես, որքան ավելի շատ ես փոխվել, այնքան ավելի կարևոր ես դառնում աշխարհի համար` քո մեջ ի հայտ է գալիս բարձրագույն էներգիա: Բուդդան անշարժ նստած է ծառի տակ` իսկ այդ ընթացքում ամբողջ աշխարհը փոխվում է: Եվ աշխարհն այլևս երբեք այնպիսին չի լինի, ինչպիսին այն կար նախքան Բուդդայի գալը: 

Հիսուսին խաչեցին, բայց այդ իրադարձությունը կարևորագույն պատմական ուղենիշ դարձավ. այդ օրը պատմությունը բաժանվեց երկու մասի` և այլևս երբեք նախկինը չի դառնա: Շատ լավ է, որ մարդիկ զգացին այդ և սկսեցին հաշվել տարիները Հիսուսի ծննդից սկսած. Քրիստոսի Ծնունդից առաջ և նրանից հետ: Դա շատ ճիշտ է, չէ՞ որ մինչև Քրիստոս մարդիկ լրիվ ուրիշ էին: Հիսուսի հայտնվելու հետ մեկտեղ լույս աշխարհ եկավ բարեփոխված մարդկությունը: Դա շատ կարևոր երևույթ է. երբ աշխարհ է գալիս նոր բուդդա, ում գիտակցությունը նույնքան վեր է հառնում, որքան Հիսուսի գիտակցությունը, աճում է նաև ամեն մարդու գիտակցությունն աշխարհում: Ամեն մարդու գիտակցություն նույնպես բարձրանում է ավելի վեր, մնացած բոլոր մարդիկ նույնպես զգում են Աստվածայինի առկայծումը` և այլևս չեն կարող մնալ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կային: Նրանք ուղղակի անկարող են այլևս իջնել նախկին մակարդակ:

Հոգևոր մարդն ուղղակի փոխում է իրեն, բայց ներքին փոխակերպումը դառնում է հնարավոր, միայն երբ տեսնում ես ամենն ինչպես կա և դեն ես նետում քո ցնորքները: Բավական է սկսել գիտակցել, որ դու` ոչինչ ես և ոչ ոք, իսկ քո կյանքը լրիվ և ամբողջովին հորինվածք է, - և ցնորքները ցնդում են անհետ:

Գիտելիքն` իսկական հեղափոխություն է: Ես խոսում եմ ոչ թե այն գիտելիքների մասին, որոնցով լցնում ես գլուխդ համալսարաններում: Ես խոսում եմ այն գիտելիքի մասին, որը ձեռք ես բերում, երբ ճանաչում ես քեզ: Ինքնաճանաչում` ահա մեր փոխակերպիչ ուժը: Նրանից բացի, մեզ ուրիշ ոչինչ պետք չէ: Դա հարկ է շատ լավ հիշել, չէ որ մարդիկ հաճախ են ասում. "Նախքան ինչ-որ բան փոխելը, սկզբում այն պետք է ճանաչել": Ո՛չ: Փոփոխությունները սկսվում են հենց այն պահին, երբ ճանաչում ես: Գիտելիքներն ինքնին փոխում են: Պետք չէ մտածել, որ սկզբում ճանաչում ես, իսկ հետո նոր ինչ-որ բան  ես անում  փոխելու համար: Գիտելիքները` հետևանք և միջոց չեն, դա ինքը նպատակն է:

Խոսելով գիտելիքների մասին, ես նկատի ունեմ գիտելիքներն ինքդ քո մասին: Գիտելիքների մնացած բոլոր տեսակները` իրոք որ միջոցներ են. սկզբում իմանում ես, թե ինչպես ինչ-որ բան անել, իսկ հետո նոր անում ես: Բայց գիտելիքները քո մասին լրիվ այլ բնույթ ունեն. դու ձեռք ես բերում քեզ, և այդ ձեռքբերումն արդեն ինքը փոխում է քեզ:

Դեն նետեք ցնորքները: Հանդգնեք և ճանաչեք ձեզ: Մոռացեք ձեր վախը, մի՛ թաքնվեք ձեզանից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է._ "Երբ որ հանես գերանը քո աչքից, այնժամ կտեսնես..."_  Միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ դեն կնետես քո հորինվածքները: Դրանք գերան են քո աչքի մեջ; դրանք` քո հայացքը մշուշապատող շղարշ են: Նրանց պատճառով դու չես տեսնում, նրանց պատճառով ամեն ինչ քո շուրջ աղավաղված է և ոչ պարզ: Բայց երբ գերանն աչքիցդ հանես, այն ժամանակ ամեն ինչ կտեսնես հստակորեն... Սուր տեսողություն` ահա նպատակը: Հստակ հայացք է պետք, որը թույլ կտա տեսնել ամեն ինչ պարզորեն և նկատել ճշմարտությունը, չխառնելով այն հորինվածքների հետ: Բայց դա դժվար է, չէ որ աղավաղված ստվերները վաղուց սովորական բան են դարձել...

Դու նայում ես ծաղկին, իսկ գիտակցությունդ անմիջապես սկսում է շաղակրատել. "Ա՜խ, ինչ ծաղիկ է, ես դեռ այսպիսի գեղեցկություն չեմ տեսել": Ի՜նչ պոետիկ է: Թող որ ամբողջովին փոխ է առնված: Ծաղիկ արդեն չկա, ոչ մի պարզություն չկա, ամեն ինչ մշուշապատված է բառերով: Մի՞թե չի կարելի ուղղակի նայել ծաղկին, առանց այն վկայակոչելու: Այդքան կարևո՞ր է արդյոք ամեն ինչին անուն տալ: Ինչո՞վ են օգնում բառացի սահմանումները: Մի՞թե ծաղկին բուսաբանական գիտելիքներ կպցնելուց` այն ավելի գեղեցիկ է դառնում: Ահա թե որն է տարբերությունը բուսաբանի ու պոետի միջև. բուսաբանը ծաղկի մասին ամեն ինչ գիտի, իսկ պոետը հասկանում է ծաղկին: Բուսաբանը` տգետ է, նա շատ բան գիտի այս ու այն մասին, բայց պոետն իսկապես տեսնում է:

Սանսկրիտում_ րիշին_  և _կավին,_  "տեսնունակն" ու "պոետը", - հոմանիշներ են: Դրանք տարբեր այլիմաստ բառեր չեն, չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուր իսկական պոետ` իմաստուն է, տեսունակ, իսկ յուրաքանչյուր իսկական իմաստուն` պոետ է: Երբ տեսողությունը հստակ է, աշխարհը լիքն է պոեզիայով: Բայց դրա համար պետք է տեսնել ծաղիկն, առանց նրան անուն կպցնելու, - ի՞նչ է փոխվում նրանից, որ դա վարդ է:

Ընդհանրապես, ինչի՞ են պետք բառերը: Ինչու՞ ենք մենք գոչում. "Ի՜նչ գեղեցիկ է": Մի՞թե անհնար է գեղեցկությունը գնահատել առանց խոսքերի: Մի՞թե պարտադիր է պնդել, որ դա գեղեցիկ է: Ինչու՞ ընդհանրապես ինչ-որ բան ասել: Կարծես թե ծաղիկն ինքը քիչ է, անպայման պետք է նրա գեղեցկության հաստատումը, ասես միայն խոսքերով է այդ գեղեցկությունը ստեղծվում: Ծաղիկն ինքը դու չես տեսնում, նա քեզ համար` ուղղակի հարթակ է, որի վրա դու խոսքեր ես գրում գեղեցկության մասին:

Լու՛ռ նայիր ծաղկին: Դա հեշտ չէ, դու քեզ անհարմար ես զգում, չէ՞ որ գիտակցությունդ սովոր է հիմարություններ դուրս տալ: Նա հավերժ շատախոսում է առանց ընդմիջման: Իսկ դու նայիր ծաղկին և` խորհրդածիր: Նայիր ծառին` և մի հիշիր նրա անունը, մի ասիր ոչինչ: Խոսելն ավելորդ է. ծառն առանց այդ էլ այստեղ է` էլ ի՞նչ ասելու բան կա:

Խորհրդածեք ծառի կողքին, խորհրդածեք աստղերի տակ և գետի մոտ, խորհրդածեք օվկիանոսի ափին և մարդաշատ շուկաներում... Ոչինչ մի ասեք, ոչինչ մի գնահատեք, խոսքեր պետք չեն` ուղղակի դիտեք: Եվ եթե ձեզ հաջողվի հստակեցնել ձեր հայացքը, եթե ձեր տեսողությունը չմշուշապատվի, դուք ձեռք կբերեք ամենակարևորը: Սուր և պարզ հայացքը ձեզ թույլ կտա ձեսնել ձեզ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին դուք կաք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իրեն ճանաչել սկսում է մաքուր միտքը միայն: Գիտելիքներով լեցուն, լավի ու վատի մասին դատողություններով, գեղեցիկի և տգեղի մասին գաղափարներով լի միտքը երբեք ոչնչի չի հասնի: Իրեն ճանաչում է միայն խոսքերի մասին մոռացած միտքը: Այդ գիտելիքները դուք արդեն ունեք, հիմա մնացել է ձեր միտքը բավական հստակ դարձնել, որպեսզի կարողանաք տարբերել նրան: Գիտակցությունը պետք է հայելանման հարթություն դառնա` միայն այդ ժամանակ նրա մեջ ի հայտ կգա ճշմարտության արտացոլանքը: Եվ դրանից հետո միայն կարելի է օգնել մերձավորին, ուրիշ ոչ մի կերպ:

Ոչ ոքու խորհուրդներ մի՛ տվեք: Ձեր խորհուրդները վտանգավոր են` ինքներդ չգիտեք, թե ինչ եք անում: Մի փորձեք ոչ ոքու փոխել` ոչ եղբորդ, ոչ սեփական զավակիդ: Ոչ ոքու ձեր խորհուրդները պետք չեն, նրանք վտանգավոր են միայն: Դուք խիզախում եք խեղել ուրիշներին, այլանդակել, հաշմանդամ դարձնել` բայց իսկական փոխակերպման չեք հասնի: Մի՛ խցկվեք ուրիշի կյանք, քանի դեռ ձերը չեք փոխել: Օգնել կարող է նա միայն, ով ինքը լիքն է լույսով: Ընդ որում, այդ ժամանակ արդեն պետք էլ չէ ոչ ոքու փոխել: Օգնությունն ուրիշներին արդեն բնական բան է դառնում` ինչպես լուսամփոփի լույսը, ինչպես ծաղկի բույրը, ինչպես լուսինը երկնքում: Լուսինը չի լարվում լույս տալու համար, նա ոչինչ անել չի ձգտում` ամեն ինչ տեղի է ունենում ինքնին:


_Ձենի ուսուցիչ Բասյոյին մի անգամ խնդրեցին. "Բացատրիր քո փիլիսոփայությունը: Դու ասում ես, որ քո ճառերում հանդես ես գալիս 
բառերի դեմ: Դու ինքդ խոսում ես, բայց պնդում ես, որ խոսքերն ավելորդ են: Բացատրի՛ր այդ":

Գիտե՞ք, թե ինչ ասաց Բասյոն... "Այդ ուրիշներն են խոսում, - ասաց նա, - իսկ ես ուղղակի ծաղկափոշի՛ եմ թափում":_ 

Երբ լարվածություն չկա, դու ուղղակի ծաղկափոշի ես շաղ տալիս: Դա ծաղկունք է` ծաղկին պետք չէ աշխատել, որպեսզի ծաղկի: Բասյոն խոսում էր բառերով, Բուդդան խոսում էր բառերով` բայց առանց ջանքերի, դա բնական էր, ինչպես ծաղկի բու՛յրը: Բուդդայի խոսքը բնական էր, ինչպես ծաղկունքը: Բայց երբ դուք եք խոսում, այլ է ամեն ինչ. դուք ուզում եք տպավորություն թողնել, ազդել ուրիշների վրա: Դուք ցանկանում եք իշխել շրջապատողների վրա, ենթարկել նրանց ձեզ, զրկել նրանց ազատությունից: Դուք ցանկանում եք ցույց տալ, թե որքան բան գիտեք: Դուք ուղղակի ցանկանում եք զվարճացնել ձեր ինքնասիրությանը: Այստեղ լիքը բան է խառնված, բայց դա` ծաղկունք չէ:  Ավելի շուտ դա խոշոր քաղաքական խաղ է, ստրատեգիա և տակտիկա:

Իսկ երբ խոսում է Բասյոն` նա ուղղակի ծաղկափոշի է շաղ տալիս: Նրան, ով կհայտնվի Բասյոյի կողքին, դա օգտակար կլինի, բայց խնդիրն այն չէ, որ օգուտ բերես: Եթե դա օգուտ է նույնիսկ, բոլորվին էլ մտածված չէ: Ծաղիկը ծաղկում է ոչ թե քեզ համար: Եթե անցնես կողքով, կզգաս նրա բույրը` և դա հաճելի է, դու կարող ես ուրախանալ և շնորհակալ լինել ծաղկին հաճելի բույրի համար, - բայց ծաղիկը հանուն դրա չի ծաղկել, նա ուղղակի ծաղկել է` և վերջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բուդդան ծաղկել է, Հիսուս ծաղկել է` և ամբողջ աշխարհն ուրախանում է: Բայց եթե դու ձգտում ես բարիք գործել, իսկ բարիք չի ստացվում, ուրեմն վնաս ես պատճառում: Աշխարհն ավելի լավը կդառնար, եթե վերանային ուրիշների վրա ազդեցություն թողնել ջանացող բոլոր այդ խորամանկները: Բոլոր հեղափոխություններից միայն վնաս է եղել, յուրաքանչյուր վերափոխում միշտ վիշտ է բերել:

Մի անգամ Լոուրենսն առաջարկեց հարյուր տարով արգելել բոլոր հեղափոխությունները, փակել բոլոր համալսարաններն ու կանգնեցնել բոլոր ռեֆորմները` որ նրանց մասին խոսք անգամ չլինի: Նա առաջարկեց հարյուր տարի ապրել նախնադարյան մարդու պես: Ի՜նչ հրաշալի միտք էր: Այդ ժամանակ մարդկությունը կարող էր նոր կյանք գտնել: Նրա մեջ նոր էներգիա կարթնանար, մարդիկ կսկսեին ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի հստակ տեսնել:

Խոսքերը մշուշապատում են միտքը, նրանք շատ ծանրաքաշ են: Դուք ձեր ուսերին այնքան գիտելիք եք քարշ տալիս, որ արդեն ուժ չունեք երկինք սլանալ: Այնքան եք ծանրաբեռնված, որ թռչելու մասին խոսք անգամ լինել չի կարող` այդպիսի բեռի տակ թևերդ չես բացի: Բայց դուք պինդ կառչել եք ձեր բանտի պատերից: Դուք դողում եք ձեր շղթաների վրա, համարելով դրանք թանկարժեք: Բայց դրանք ոսկի չեն, այլ անարժեք նմանակություն: Նրանք ոչ միայն անօգուտ են` նրանք վտանգավոր են: Բառերը, սուրբ գրերը, գիտական ճանաչումները, թեորիաները, ամենատարբեր "իզմ"-երը` նրանք խեղում են ձեզ: Նրանց օգնությամբ հստակության չես հասնի: Դեն նետեք դասագրքերը, մոռացեք բոլոր գնահատականների մասին...

Նայեք աշխարհին երեխաների պես, չէ՞ որ երեխաները չգիտեն, թե կոնկրետ ինչ են տեսնում, - նրանք նայում են ուղղակի: Այդպիսի հայացքն էլ հենց բերում է այն նոր ընկալումը, որի մասին ասում է Հիսուս: Ես կկրկնեմ այդ խոսքերը նորից.


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ոստիկը եղբորդ աչքում տեսնում ես, 
իսկ գերանը քո աչքում չես տեսնում: 
Երբ որ հանես գերանը քո աչքից, 
այնժամ կտեսնես, 
թե ինչպես հանես ոստիկը քո եղբոր աչքից:
_

Միայն այդպես կարելի է օգնել մերձավորին: Երբ լույս դառնաս քեզ համար, կսկսես լուսավորել նաև ուրիշներին: Դու քեզ լուսավորում ես` իսկ շուրջդ օգուտ է բոլորին: Դու բարիք ես բերում, ցանկանում ես այդ թե ոչ: Դու ուղղակի ծաղկափոշի ես շաղ տալիս:


Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՈՒՂՂԱԿԻ   ՈՒՐԱ՛Խ   ԵՂԻՐ*

*Զրույց   տասերորդ*


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Հնարավոր չէ մարդուն երկու ձի հեծնել, 
քաշել երկու աղեղ, 
և հնարավոր չէ ծառային ծառայել երկու տիրոջ. 
կամ էլ նա կմեծարի մեկին 
և կկոպտի մյուսին:_


Մարդիկ անընդհատ երկու ձի են հեծնում և քաշում են երկու աղեղ` նույնիսկ ոչ երկու, այլ մի ամբողջ խու՛րց: Այդտեղից են բոլոր տանջանքները, այդտեղից է մշտական տագնապը: Անհանգստությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ դու միանգամից երկու ձի ես հեծնել: Որտեղի՞ց հանգիստ լինի: Հանգիստ չի լինի, չէ՞ որ ձիերը քեզ տարբեր կողմեր են քաշում, երկու ձի հեծնած ոչ մի տեղ չես հասնի:

Մի ձիու վրա դեռ կարելի է ինչ-որ տեղ հասնել, բայց երկուսի հետ բան դուրս չի գա` նրանք տարբեր կողմեր կքաշեն, և դու կընկնես չգիտես ուր: Այստեղից էլ տագնապը. ինքդ չգիտես, թե ուր ես ընկնելու: Տագնապը թաքնված է հոգուդ խորքում` կյանքը հոսում է մատներիդ արանքից, ավելի ու ավելի քիչ ժամանակ է մնացել, վերջը մոտ է արդեն` իսկ դու դեռ ոչ մի տեղ չես հասել: Դու սառել ես, անշարժ լճակի նման, որտեղ ջուրը քչանում է անվերջ, միջև վերջիվերջո լրիվ կցամաքի: Ոչ նպատակ, ոչ նվաճումներ չկան: Ինչու՞ է ուրեմն այդպես ստացվում: Որովհետև դուք փորձոում եք հասնել անհնարին:

Ջանացեք հասկանալ, թե ինչպես է կառուցված ձեր միքտը, այդ ժամանակ կհասկանաք Հիսուսի խոսքերն էլ: Ամեն մեկն ուզում է աղքատի ազատություն ունենալ, չէ որ միայն աղքատն է իսկապես ազատ` նա ոչ մի բեռ չունի, ափսոսալու ոչինչ չունի, նրանից ոչինչ խլել չես կարող: Նա չի վախենում ոչնչից: Չունենալով ոչինչ, նա թեթև է ապրում: Նա թշնամիներ էլ չունի, քանզի չի խանգարում ոչ ոքու, ոչ ոքու հետ չի մրցակցում:

Բոլորն աղքատի, մուրացկանի ազատություն են ուզում, բայց, մյուս կողմից, - նաև հարուստի հարմարություններ են ուզում, արքայական իշխանություն: Հարուստն ապրում է անվտանգության մեջ, նա վստահելի նեցուկ ունի: Նա հոգացել է ամեն ինչի մասին, ամեն ինչ կազմակերպել է, անխոցելի է դարձել. նա իրեն նույնիսկ մահից է պաշտպանել, նրան սպանելն այնքան էլ հեշտ չէ, նրա շուրջ ամենուր` հուսալիորեն զրահապատված է: Ամեն մեկը թե աղքատի ազատություն է ցանկանում, և թե արքայական անվտանգություն` և դա էլ նշանակում է հեծնել երկու ձիերին, չնայած այդպես ոչ մի տեղ չես հասնի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Դու սիրում ես մեկին, բայց ցանկանում ես նրան հնազանդ իր դարձնել, ենթարկել քո իշխանությանը: Բայց առարկաները սիրել չի կարելի, նրանք մեռած են և անշունչ: Եվ եթե նա, ում սիրում ես, մարդ է, - նրան առարկայի պես տիրել չի կարելի, նա ավելի շուտ սնդիկի է նման. որքան ավելի ես սեղմում բռունցքդ, նա այնքան ավելի է ցանկանում դուրս պրծնել` չէ՞ որ ամեն մեկը ցանկանում է լինել ազատ: Քանի դեռ նա մարդ է, այլ ոչ առարկա, նրա վրա իշխանության չես հասնի, հակառակ դեպքում նա կդադարի մարդ լինել և դու կդադարես սիրել նրան: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է սիրել անշունչ առարկան: Ո՞վ է անկենդանը սիրում:

Դուք երկու ձի եք հեծնել: Փորձում եք ուրիշ մարդկանց դարձնել առարկա` իսկ դա անհնար է: Մարդ պետք է կենդանի և ազատ լինի, միայն այդ դեպքում նրան կարելի է սիրել: Բայց այդպես շատ ավելի դժվար է, դու միևնույն է իշխել ես ուզում, և այդ ժամանակ սկսում ես սպանել սիրելի մարդուն, թունավորել նրա կյանքը: Եվ եթե նա թույլ է տալիս դա, ուրեմն վաղ թե ուշ սովորական իր է դառնում: Կանայք դառնում են կահույք, տղամարդիկ քարանում-դառնում են արձան, - իսկ սերը կորչում է: Եվ դա տեղի է ունենում ամենուր:

Դուք կասկածում եք, և կասկածներն իրենց օգուտն են բերում. նրանք ամրապնդում են հաշվենկատությունը և պաշտպանվածության զգացումը: Դու գիտես, որ քեզ այնքան էլ հեշտ չէ խաբել: Այստեղից էլ կասկածները` բայց կասկածները տագնապ են ներշնչում, և հոգու խորքում, մեկ է, ինչ-որ բան այն չէ: Կասկածները` յուրահատուկ հիվանդություն են: Քանի վստահություն չկա, հոգին անհանգիստ է, չէ որ կասկածները` տատանումներ են, իսկ որտեղ կան տատանումներ, հանգիստ չի լինի: "Ինչպե՞ս վարվել` այսպե՞ս, թե այնպես", - ահա թե ինչ են կասկածները, բայց նման հարցերը պատասխան չունեն:

Կասկածները ձեզ կաթիլ անգամ չեն մոտեցնում պատասխանին: Լավագույն դեպքում, որոշում կընդունի մտքի այն մասը, որը կգերիշխի: Բայց մյուս մասը պարտված կմնա, և դա բոլորովին էլ նրա փոքրիկ մասը չէ: Եվ, քանի որ դու պարտված կողմի տեսակետը չես ընդունել, նա վաղ թե ուշ հարմար պահ կգտնի և կհիշեցնի քեզ, որ դու սխալվեցիր: Մտքի պարտված մասը միշտ ապստամբում է, և այդ պատճառով քո տագնապը չի անցնում:

Կասկածները միշտ տագնապ են բերում: Դա հիվանդություն է` նույնպիսի, ինչպես բոլոր հոգեկան հիվանդությունները: Անհանգստացած մարդը հիվանդ է, և ժամանակի հետ այդ հիվանդությունը միայն ավելի է սրվում: Ընդ որում նրան չես խաբի. նա ավելի ու ավելի խորամանկ է դառնում, ավելի լավ է ճանաչում շրջապատողների բարքերը: Նրան չես խաբի, բայց նա հիվանդ է: Դա վատ չէ, երբ քեզ դժվար է խաբել, և միևնույն է դա վատ է, շատ է վատ: Շահույթը չի փոխհատուցում թերությունները. մարդ տատանվում է, կասկածում է, չի կարողանում որոշում կայացնել: Եթե նույնիսկ կայացնում է ինչ-որ որոշում, գլխում, մեկ է, մնում է մտքի պարտված մասը, որը դեմ էր: Մարդը երկատված է, նրա հոգում պատերազմ է գնում...

Միևնույն ժամանակ մենք ցանկանում ենք նաև վստահել: Հավատալ, մեկ է, ուզում ես, քանզի վստահելը` առողջություն է: Անհետանում է  անվճռականությունը, դու համոզված ես քեզանում, իսկ համոզվածությունը երջանկություն է բերում: Չկան ոչ տատանումներ, ոչ անշարժություն. դու ամբողջական ես, երկատված չես այլևս: Ամբողջականությունն` առողջություն է: Վստահելը` հոգեկան առողջություն է, բայց հենց այն էլ քեզ բավական խոցելի է դարձնում: Դյուրահավատ մարդուն խաբելը հեշտ է: Վստահելով, քեզ վտանգի ես ենթարկում. շրջապատողներդ կհասկանան, որ քեզ կարելի է օգտագործել, իսկ մարդիկ օգտագործում են միայն դյուրահավատներին: Կասկածողների վզին չես նստի:

Դուք միանգամից երկու ձի եք հեծնել` կասկածի և հավատի վրա: Բայց երկու թամքերից անհնար է վայր չընկնել` դա բերում է մշտական տագնապների ու տառապանքների, դա ուժասպառ է անում: Երկու ձիերի մրցակցության միջև կա վտանգ, որ նրանք քեզ ոտնատակ կանեն: Վաղ թե ուշ ինչ-որ բան տեղի կունենա, և դու կզոհվես դժբախտ պատահարից: Կմեռնես, այդպես էլ ոչ մի տեղ չհասած, կզոհվես, նախքան կծաղկեն ծաղիկներդ, կանհետանաս, այդպես էլ չճանաչելով կյանքը` կյանքն իսկական, ինչպիսին այն պետք է լինի: Դու կկրոչես...

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Հնարավոր չէ մարդուն երկու ձի հեծնել..._


Բայց մարդիկ ձգտում են անհնարին, և այդ պատճառով ձեզանից ամեն մեկը փորձանքի մեջ է: Ես կրկնում էմ. դա տեղի է ունենում ամենուր: Խոսքն ուղղակի մի զույգ ձիու մասին չէ` դա մի ամբողջ երամակ է, որի պատճառով ձեզ ամեն վայրկյան քրքրում են հակասությունները: Ինչու՞ է այդպես լինում: Պետք է փնտրել պատճառները, միայն այդ ժամանակ կարելի է դա փոխել: Ո՞րն են պատճառներն, ուրեմն: Այն, թե ինչպես են դաստիարակում երեխաներին: Պատճառն այն է, թե ինչպես է այս խելակորույս աշխարհը վերաբերվում երեխաներին: Հոգեկան տագնապները երեխաների վզին են փաթաթել մեծերը,  այդ նրանք են երեխաներին սովորեցնում կատարելապես հակասական բաներին:

Ձեզ ասել են, օրինակ. սիրել պետք է բոլորին, մարդիկ` եղբայրներ են, սիրիր մերձավորիդ ինչպես քեզ: Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ սովորեցրել են լրիվ այլ բանի` մրցակցել  բոլորի հետ: Մրցակցության մեջ ընկերներ չկան, կան միայն թշնամիներ: Թշնամուն պետք է հաղթել, քե՛զ ենթարկել, վերջին հաշվով` ընդհանրապես ոչնչացնել: Եվ պետք է անգութ լինել, հակառակ դեպքում կոչնչացնեն քեզ: Եվ եթե մրցակցության ես ելնում, ողջ հասարակությունը թշնամիդ է դառնում, մոտիկներ ու եղբայրներ չկան: Եվ սիրել էլ չես կարող` մարտնչելու համար ատել է պետք, նախանձել, չարանալ: Դու պետք է միշտ պատրաստ լինես կռվել ու հաղթել, մասնակից լինել դաժան պայքարին: Նուրբ սիրտ ունեցողները պարտվում են:

Լինել ուժեղ, դաժան ու համառ` ահա թե ինչի են ձեզ սովորեցրել: Հաձակվիր, քանի քեզ վրա չեն հարձակվել: Հարձակվիր առաջինը, քանի ուշ չէ, - և հաղթիր, հակառակ դեպքում կպարտվես, չէ որ մի մրցանակի համար քեզ պես միլիոններն են պայքարում: Բայց ինչպե՞ս մրցակցության վրա կենտրոնացած գիտակցությունը կարող է սիրել մերձավորին: Դա անհնա՛ր է: Բայց և այնպես ձեզ սովորեցրել են թե մեկին, թե մյուսին: Ձեզ պնդել են, որ ազնվությունը` լավագույն քաղաքականությունն է, բայց, մյուս կողմից, գործը գո՛րծ է: Ձեզ նստեցրել են միանգամից երկու ձիու վրա, իսկ չէ՞ որ երեխան մարդկանց բարքերը չգիտի, նա դեռ ի վիճակի չէ նկատել հակասությունները:

Հակասությունները նկատելու համար շատ հասուն միտք է պետք: Ճշգրտորեն դրանք նկատում են Հիսուս, Բուդդան` նրանք դա զգում են: Բայց երեխան չգիտի, թե ինչպես է կառուցված հասարակությունը, նա ուղղակի հավատում է իր ուսուցիչներին` հորը, մորը, ազգականներին, բոլորին, ում սիրում է: Նա սիրում է նրանց` նրա մտքով անգամ չի անցնի, որ նրանք լրիվ հակասական բաներ են ասում: Այդպիսի բան նա պատկերացնել անգամ չի կարող, չէ որ այդ մարդիկ այնքան բարի են իր հանդեպ, այնքան նրբորեն սիրում են իրեն: Նրանք` կյանքի, էներգիայի, աշխարհում ամեն ինչի աղբյուրներ են: Մի՞թե նրանք կխաբեն իրեն: Հայրն ու մայրն իրոք սիրում են իրենց փոքրիկին, ցավն այն է միայն, որ իրենց նույնպես սխալ են դաստիարակել և հիմա նրանք ուղղակի կրկնում են նույնը, ինչ ժամանակին պնդել են իրենց: Ամեն մեկը երեխաներին սովորեցնում է այն, ինչ երբևիցէ իրեն են սովորեցրել: Նրանք ուղղակի վարակ են տարածում. հիվանդությունը ժառանգաբար փոխանցվում է սերնդե-սերունդ: Կարող եք դա "ավանդույթ" կոչել, "մշակույթ", բայց իրականում դա ախտ է: Դա հիվանդություն է, չէ որ դրանից առայժմ ոչ ոք ավելի առողջ չի դարձել:

Հասարակությունը կամաց-կամաց խելագարվում է: Իսկ երեխան այնքան պարզամիտ է և անմեղ, որ շատ հեշտ է նրա գլուխն ամենաանհամատեղելի  գաղափարներ մտցնել: Մինչև նա կհասկանա, թե որքան հակասական են դրանք, արդեն չափազանց ուշ կլինի: Լինում է, որ ամբողջ կյանքդ ապարդյուն է անցնում, իսկ դու այդպես էլ չհասկացար, որ երկու ձի էիր հեծնել: Մտածեք այդպիսի հակասությունների մասին, գտեք դրանք ձեր մեջ: Դրանք միլիոննե՛ր են այնտեղ: Ձեր գլխում լիակատար խառնաշփոթ, խճճվածություն, քաոս է տիրում:

Երբ գալիս ու ինձ հարցնում են, թե ինչպես հանգիստ գտնել, ես նայում եմ մարդուն և իսկույն տեսնում եմ, թե որքան դժվար է լինելու նրան: Հանգստություն կարող է լինել այնտեղ միայն, որտեղ ներքին հակասություններ չկան: Նրանցից ազատվելու համար հրեշավոր լարում է պետք, խորաթափանց միտք, նուրբ ըմբռնում, իսկական հասունություն: Իսկ ձեզ թվում է, թե բավական է կրկնեք աղոթքը, մանտրան` և իսկույն հանգի՞ստ կգտնես: Եթե այդքան հեշտ լիներ, վաղուց արդեն բոլորը պայծառացած էին դարձել: Կարծում եք, բավական է ասել "ռամ, ռամ"` և աչքերդ անմիջապես կբացվե՞ն: Դուք սլանում եք, հեծնած ձիերի երամակին` մի՞թե մանտրան կարող է խլացնել այդ դոփյունը: Մանտրան` ևս մեկ ձի է ուղղակի, և վերջ, նրանից խառնաշփոթը կուժաղանա միայն: Որքան շատ ձի, այնքան ավելի մեծ իրարանցում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Նայեք այսպես կոչված կրոնավոր մարդկանց. նրանց գլխում ավելի մեծ խառնաշփոթ է, քան աշխարհիկ մարդկանց, որովհետև սովորական երամակին նոր ձիեր են ավելացված: Նրան, ով ապրում է աղմկոտ շուկայի կենտրոնում, շատ ավելի է հեշտ. իհարկե, նա նույնպես շատ ձիեր ունի, բայց նրանք, ծայրահեղ դեպքում, բոլորն այս աշխարհից են: Նրանք գոնե ինչ-որ ընդհանուր բան ունեն. այդ ձիերն` այս աշխարհից են: Աստվածավախ մարդը նույնպես ձիերի երամակ ունի, բայց այդ ձիերից ոմանք այս աշխարհից չեն: Հսկայական ճեղքվածք է ծագում. մի կողմից Աստված, Աստծո արքայությունը, բայց ձիերի մեծ մասն առաջվա պես այստեղ է, այս աշխարհում: Եվ դա միայն ուժեղացնում է խառնաշփոթը, ավելի շատ հակասությունների է բերում: Մարդ պատառ-պատառ է լինում, կտոր-տկոր է լինում: Նրա սիրտը կոտրված է, ոչ մի ներքին միասնություն` և դա էլ հենց հոգեկան խանգարվածության նախանշան է որ կա:

Ձեզ սխալ են դաստիարակել, բայց դրա հետ արդեն ոչինչ չես կարող անել. գործն արված է, իսկ արվածը հետ չես վերադարձնի: Հիմա մնում է միայն ճիշտ պատկերացում կազմես քո մասին և ըմբռնման շնորհիվ դեն նետես ավելորդը: Բայց եթե դուք ազատվում եք դրանից, որովհետև ես եմ կարգադրել, ուրեմն ընդամենը նոր ձիեր կբերեք ձեր երամակ: Դեն նետել պետք է գիտակցաբար` որպեսզի ինքներդ հասկանաք, ինչ և ինչպես: Միայն այդ դեպքում ձեր երամակը կդադարի ուռճանալ: Հակառակը, դուք ձիերին ազատ կարձակեք, թող վազվզեն ազատ և ապրեն իրենք իրենց... Այդ ժամանակ դուք էլ կարող եք գնալ ձեր ճանապարհով և վերջապես հասնել ձեր նպատակին:

Զավեշտալին այն է, որ ոչ միայն ձեզ է վատ` ձիերը նույնպես տանջահար են եղել, դուք նրանց էլ եք տանջում: Ձեր պատճառով նրանք չեն կարողանում գնալ ուր կուզեն: Խղճացեք ձե՛զ էլ, ձիերի՛ն էլ: Բայց դա պետք է անել լիակատար ընբռնմամբ` ինքնուրույն, այլ ոչ թե որովհետև ես, Հիսուս կամ Բուդդան այդպես ասացին: Նրանք կարող են ցույց տալ միայն, թե որ կողմ գնաս: Բայց, եթե գնաս այնտեղ անգիտակցորեն, երբեք նպատակի չես հասնի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Հնարավոր չէ մարդուն երկու ձի հեծնել, 
քաշել երկու աղեղ, 
և հնարավոր չէ ծառային ծառայել երկու տիրոջ. 
կամ էլ նա կմեծարի մեկին 
և կկոպտի մյուսին:_


Ինչու՞ հնարավոր չէ: Ինչու՞ դա հնարավոր չէ հենց, այլ ոչ, ասենք, շատ դժվար: Կա՛ տարբերություն: Նույնիսկ ամենադժվար բանին կարելի է հասնել: Բայց "հնարավոր չէ" նշանակում է. չի ստացվի, որքան էլ ջանաս: Չի ստացվի ոչ մի դեպքու՛մ: Եվ երբ Հիսուս ասում է "հնարավոր չէ", հենց այդպես էլ պետք է հասկանալ: Դա ոչ թե "շատ դժվար է", ո՛չ: Դուք փորձում եք անհնարն անել: Եվ ի՞նչ դուրս կգա դրանից: Միևնույն է ոչինչ չի ստացվի, բայց դա կարող է ձեզ մեծ վնաս պատճառել: Նպատակի հետ ամեն ինչ պարզ է` այն անհասանելի է, - բայց ձե՞զ հետ ինչ կլինի: Դուք ուղղակի կզոհվեք: Ձգտելով անհնարին, դուք կործանում եք սեփական կյանքը: Դա ճշմարտություն է, այդպես ամենուր է լինում:

Նայեք նրանց, ով լիքն է կասկածներով: Ձեզ վիճակվե՞լ է տեսնել մարդկանց, ովքեր կասկածում են ամենում, ոչնչի չեն հավատում: Եթե կասկածներից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չունես, դու ուղղակի չե՛ս կարող կենդանի մնալ: Մտեք յուրաքանչյուր գժանոց. հենց այնտեղ են ապրում մարդիկ, ովքեր ոչնչում համոզված չեն: Նրանք վախենում են մատ շարժել անգամ, քանզի կասկածում են հասարակ բաներին:


_Ես ճանաչում էի մեկին, ով այնքան լիքն էր կասկածներով, որ չէր համարձակվում նույնիսկ շուկա գնալ` իսկ շուկան նրանից երկու քայլի վրա էր: Այդ դեմքը, լինում էր, դուրս էր գալիս տանից, 
բայց անմիջապես հետ էր վերադառնում ստուգելու, կողպե՞լ է արդյոք դուռը: Երեխա ժամանակ մենք նրան հաճախ ձեռք էինք առնում` մոտ էինք վազում ու գոչում. "Իսկ ձեր դուռը բա՛ց է": Նա սարսափելի բարկանում էր, 
բայց միևնույն է, վերադառնում էր ստուգելու: Նա ապրում էր մենակ, առանց ընտանիքի, առանց ազգականների` և միևնույն է սարսափելի վախենու՛մ էր: Գալիս է գետափ լողանալու, իսկ նրան ասում են. "Դուռդ բաց է": Նա ամեն ինչ թողնում է, 
դուրս է թռչում ջրից և վազում տու՛ն: Երբ կասկածներն այդքան հեռու են հասնում, քո ճանապարհն է` դեպի գժանոց: Եվ այդ մարդը հենց այդպիսին էր. նա ուղղակի մասնատվեց:_

Իսկ եթե ընտրում ես հավատալը միայն, ուրեմն կույր կդառնաս: Եթե հավատում ես առաջին պատահածին, նշանակում է, սեփական ուղեղ չունես, դու ինքդ ոչինչ չես տեսնում: Այդպիսի մարդիկ շրջապատում էին, օրինակ, Հիտլերին` նրանք լիովին հավատում էին նրան, և կույր հավատը նրանց կործանեց: 

Ահա այդ պատճառով էլ ձգտում եք անհնարին: Ծայրահեղություններ չեք ուզում և այդ պատճառով երազում եք միջակ ինչ-որ բանի մասին: Մի ծայրահեղությունը խելագարացնում է, մյուսը` կուրացնում: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ անել: Առողջ միտքը հուշում է. "Գտիր խելամիտ միջակը. հավատա, բայց ինչ-որ տեղ կասկածիր": Բայց դա նշանակում է միանգամից երկու ձի՛ հեծնել: Մի՞թե կյանքն անպայման պահանջում է ձեզանից և հավատալ, և կասկածել:

Կարելի է ապրել նաև առանց թե՛ մեկի, թե՛ մյուսի: Ճշմարիտն ասած, դա զարգացման միակ ճանապարհն է. ապրել առանց կասկածների և առանց հավատի: Կարելի է ուղղակի ապրել` անկաշկանդ, բայց ուշադիր: Դա էլ հենց իսկական վստահությունն է. դու վստահում ես կյանքին, ուր էլ նա քեզ տանի: Դու չես կասկածում ու չես հավատում կուրորեն` ուղղակի գնում ես նրա հետևից ու վերջ:

Կասկածողը չի կարող անվրդով քայլել: Մինչև մի քայլ անի, կմտածի երեք անգամ: Երբեմն նա այնքան երկար է մտաքննում, որ բաց է թողնում բարեհաջող հնարավորությունը: Ահա թե ինչու մտավորականներն առանձնապես շատ բան չեն անում: Նրանք ոչինչ անել չգիտեն, նրանք ապրում են ուղեղով, իսկ յուրաքանչյուր արարք նրանցից երկարատև դատողություններ ու հիմնավորված հետևություն է պահանջում:

Մյուս կողմից, կարելի հավատալ կուրորեն ու խարխափել: Բայց այդ դեպքում էլ ցանկացած ապուշ քաղաքագետ, տերտեր, մոլագար` աստված գիտե թե ուր քեզ կուղարկի: Նրանք իրենք էլ կույր են, իսկ երբ կույրն առաջնորդում է կույրին, աղետն անխուսափելի է: Ի՞նչ անել ուրեմն: Գիտակցությունը պնդում է. "Գտիր ոսկե միջինը":

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Մի գիտնական, Սքիններ անունով, հետաքրքիր փորձեր անց կացրեց մկների հետ: Մկանը երկու-երեք օր չէին կերակրում, 
որպեսզի լավ սովածանա: Նա այնքան էր ցանկանում ուտել արդեն, որ նետվում էր ամենի վրա, ինչ տեսներ: Եվ այդ ժամանակ նրա առջև երկու լրիվ միանման տուփեր էին դնում` 
մի չափի և գույնի, - մեջն ուտելիք: Եվ մուկն ընտրում էր աջ կամ ձախ տուփը:

Մուկը նետվում էր միանգամից, առանց մտածելու: Բայց եթե ընտրում էր աջ տուփը, նրան էլեկտրական հոսանք էր հարվածում: Եվ այնտեղ 
սարք կար. բացվում էր ծուղակ, որտեղից ուտելիքին անհնար էր հասնել: Իսկ ձախ տուփի հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին էր. ոչ էլեկտրականություն, ոչ ծուղակ: 
Մի երկու փորձից հետո մուկն ամեն ինչ հասկացավ. նա նետվում էր միայն ձախ տուփի վրա:

Այդ ժամանակ Սքինները տուփերի տեղերը փոխեց: Մուկը նետվում էր ձախ տուփի վրա` և էլեկտրական հոսանքի հարված էր ստանում: Մուկն անհանգստացավ, 
նա մոլորության մեջ էր ընկել և այլևս չէր հասկանում, թե ուր նետվի: Ամեն նետվելուց առաջ նա տատանվում էր, ցնցվում, կասկածում: Նա իրեն փիլիսոփայի պես էր պահում. ձա՞խը թե աջը, 
ո՞րն ընտրել: Բայց հետո նորից յուրացրեց, թե որտեղ է հոսանքը, որտեղ` ուտելիքը, և դադարեց կասկածել: Սքինները նորից տեղափոխեց տուփերը և մուկը նորից սկսեց տատանվել, զննել տուփերը, հոտ քաշել: Բայց ինչպե՞ս որոշես: 
Եվ այդ ժամանակ մուկը վարվեց այնպես, ինչպես անում եք դուք բոլորդ. նա նետվեց տուփերի արա՛նքը: Բայց չէ՞ որ այնտեղ 
ուտելիք չկար, ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ այդ թռիչքը: Եվ փորձը սկսելուց մի քանի շաբաթ անց մուկն ուղղակի խելագարվեց:_


Ահա թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում ձեզ հետ. դուք մոլորվում եք` ի՞նչ անել, ի՞նչ չանել: Եվ ձեր միտքը մի բան է գալիս միայն. եթե այդքան դժվար է մեկը կամ մյուսն ընտրելը, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է կոմպրոմիսի գնալ` նետվել արանքը: Բայց այնտեղ ուտելիք չկա՛: Այնտեղ, իհարկե, հոսանքը չի խփում, բայց ուտելիք էլ չես գտնի:

Նետվելով արանքը, բաց ես թողնում կյանքը: Եթե այն մուկը կարողանար նստել միանգամից երկու տուփերին, նա հենց այդպես էլ կաներ: Գիտակցությանը միայն երկու հնարավորություններ են բացվում. կամ հեծնել երկու ձիերին, կամ նետվել նրանց արանքը: Հարցը հասկանալու համար խելք է հարկավոր` նուրբ խելք: Այստեղ ուրիշ ոչինչ չի օգնի: Եվ ես միտք չունեմ ձեզ ճշգրիտ պատասխան առաջարկել: Հիսուս նույնպես լուծում չի առաջարկում: Հարցը լուծել կարող է միայն խնդիրը հասկանալը: Բավական է դրանից գլուխ հանես, խնդիրն ինքնիրեն կվերանա:

Բայց մի՞թե չի կարելի ապրել առանց կույր հավատի, առանց եկմտանքի, առանց կոմպրոմիս... Կոմպրոմիսը թունավորում է. երբ փորձում ես համատեղել ծայրահեղությունները, կյանքը հակասական է դառնում, իսկ երկատվածությունն` անձի ճեղքում է: Վաղ թե ուշ ամեն ինչ կվերջանա մտագարությամբ: Իսկ եթե ընտրես մեկն ու վանես մյուսը, անպատճառ կկորցնես երկրորդի առավելությունները: Կասկածները պահպանում են ուրիշների ազդեցությունից, իսկ դյուրահավատությունը վստահություն է տալիս` գտնես մեկը, կկորցնես մյուսը: Իսկ եթե փորձես միանգամից երկու ձի հեծնել, դիմել կոմպրոմիսի, հոգիդ եկու կտոր կլինի` և դու արդեն երկուսն ես, դու ամբոխ ես դարձել: Ի՞նչ անել ուրեմն:

Ուղղակի հասկացե՛ք խնդիրը` իջեք երկու ձիերի՛ց էլ: Միջինը մի փնտրեք: Եվ այդ ժամանակ կյանքը լրիվ կփոխվի, գիտակցությունը որակական թռիչք կկատարի: Բայց ինչու՞ դուք չեք համարձակվում: Որովհետև դրա համար ուշադրություն է հարկավոր, զգոնություն: Եվ այդ ժամանակ ստիպված չես լինի կասկածել` դու արդեն իսկ ուշադիր ես, արդեն իսկ տեսնում ես ամեն ինչ:  Զգոնությունը կպահպանի քեզ քո ազատության վրա ցանկացած ոտնձգությունից:

Ուշադիրին չես խաբի, նրա սևեռուն հայացքը զինաթափում է: Եթե նա թույլ կտա, որ իրեն օգտագործեն, դա ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ իրեն խորամանկել ու խաբել են, - ոչ, ուղղակի նա բարի է և թույլ է տվել իրեն օգտագործել: Զգոնին չես խաբի` նա տեսնում է քո ուղնուծուծը, նրա համար դու թափանցիկ ես: Նրա գիտակցությունն այն մակարդակի վրա է, որ նա տեսնում է բոլորի ներքինը: Նա թույլատրում է օգտագործել իրեն միայն կարեկցանքից դրդված` խաբել նրան անհնար է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բայց զարգացնել գիտակցությունը շատ է դժվար, այդ պատճառով էլ դուք անհնարինն եք ընտրում: Բայց անհնարինն իրոք անհնար է: Դուք ուղղակի հույսներդ հրաշքի՛ վրա եք դրել: Անհնարին երբեք չես հասնի: Բայց դուք նախընտրել եք այդ ուղին, չէ որ այն ավելի հեշտ է թվում: Զիջումների դիմելը միշտ ավելի հեշտ է` բավական է բախվեք դժվարությունների հետ, և դուք անմիջապես զիջում եք ձեր դիրքերը: Սակայն կոմպրոմիսները խնդիրները չեն լուծում: Կոմպրոմիսը նշանակում է, որ դու համատեղում ես երկու ծայրահեղությունները, իսկ ծայրահեղություններն անհաշտելի են, նրանք պատառոտում են հոգին ներսից: Երկատվածը երջանիկ լինել չի կարող:

Ահա թե ինչի մասին է ասում Հիսուս, բայց քրիստոնյաները նրան սխալ հասկացան: Քրիստոնյաները նրան ընդհանրապես չհասկացան, որովհետև գիտակցությունն ամեն ինչ մեկնաբանում է, ինչպես իրեն է հարմար: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն նրանք մեկնաբանեցին Հիսուսի խոսքերը: Նրանք որոշեցին, իբր Հիսուս կոչ է անում ընտրել ձիերից մեկի՛ն: Կամ այն աշխարհը, կամ այս` բայց մե՛կը երկուսից: Մի հեծնիր երկու ձիու վրա, եթե ոչ` դժվար կլինի, հեծնած մնալ չես կարողանա: Ընտրիր մեկի՛ն: Ահա թե ինչ երզրակացության եկան քրիստոնյաները...


_Մի գիշեր Խոջա Նասրեդինի կինն արթնացավ քաղցից և սկսեց փնտրել խոհանոցում, թե ինչ ուտի: Բայց տանն ուտելու ոչինչ չկար և նա միայն շան կարկանդակ գտավ: Քանի որ շատ էր քաղցած` 
զգուշորեն փորձեց մի կտոր, նրան դուր եկավ և նա ամբողջը կերավ: Այնքան էր նրա դուրը եկել  կարկանդակը, որ առավոտյան նա խնդրեց Նասրեդինին դրանից ավելի 
շատ գնել:

Նասրեդինը գնաց կրպակ և մի քանի տուփ շան կարկանդակ խնդրեց:

"Ի՞նչ ես անում այդքանը, - հարցրեց վաճառողը: - Չէ՞ որ քո շունը շատ է փոքրիկ, նրա ինչի՞ն է այդքան կարկանդակը":

"Դա շան համար չէ: կնոջս համար է", - բացատրեց Նասրեդինը:

"Գիտես, այդ կարկանդակը միայն շների համար է, - զգուշացրեց վաճառողը: - Մարդկանց համար այն թունավոր է: Կինդ կարող է մեռնել": Եվ կես տարի անց Նասրեդինի կինն իրոք մահացավ:

Նասրեդինը գնաց վաճառողի մոտ. "Կինս մահացավ":

"Ասում էի, չէ, այդ կարկանդակները նա չպետք է ուտեր", - հոգոց հանեց վաճառողը:

"Ի՞նչ կապ ունեն կարկանդակները, - զարմացավ Նասրեդինը: - Կինս մեքենայի տակ ընկավ":_

Գիտակցությունը կառչում է սեփական ենթադրություններից: Եթե հրաժարվես եզրակացություններից` անմիջապես կկրոցնես վստահությունդ քո հանդեպ:  Եվ այդ պատճառով մենք հավատում ենք մեր եզրակացություններին անկախ հանգամանքներից: Դա շոյում է մեր ինքնասիրությունը, դա մտքի հենարանն է:


_Մի անգամ Խոջա Նասրեդինը զբոսնում էր ձեռնափայտը ձեռքին: Ձեռնափայտը չափազանց մեծ էր նրա հասակի համար, 
և մի ինչ-որ մտերիմ առաջարկեց. "Նասրեդին, իսկ ինչու՞ տակից մի հինգ սանտիմետր չես կտրում":

"Չի օգնի, - մռայլ պատասխանեց Նասրեդինը: - Այն երկար է վերևի ծայրից":_  

Նման դատողությունները կարող են ինքնասպանությա՛ն հասցնել: Ես չե՛մ կատակում: Ձեզ թվում է, թե դրանք դատողություններ են, բայց իրականում դա ուղղակի խաբկանք է, ինքնախաբեություն: Բայց ամեն մեկն ուզում է հող ունենալ ոտքերի տակ, ուզում է հավատալ ինքնիրեն, թող նույնիսկ այդ դատողությունն ինքդ քո մասին մինչև ուղնուծուծը կեղծ է: Մտքի վրա ընդհանրապես չի կարելի վստահ լինել: Այն կարող է ստել միայն, դուրս տալ կեղծ մտահանգումներ: Նրա մեջ ճշմարիտ և իրական ոչինչ չկա, դա ուղղակի ստվեր է: Գիտակցությունը` մտքեր են, ստվերներ, իրական ոչինչ: Բայց նա ձևացնում է, իբր մտածում է, - և դա ձեզ դուր է գալիս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Քրիստոնյաներն ամեն ինչ սխալ հասկացան: Նրանք որոշեցին, որ Հիսուս առաջարկում է ընտրել որևէ մեկը միայն: Բայց Հիսուս չի ասել. "Ընտրիր մե՛կը": Նա առաջարկել է ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չընտրել: Եթե սկսում ես ընտրել, գիտակցությունդ ամրանում է միայն, այդպես նրան չես ոչնչացնի: Ամեն նոր ընտրության հետ միասին գիտակցությունն ավելի ուժեղ է դառնում: Ոչ, բանն ընտրությունը չէ... Բացի այդ, ընտրությունը քեզ ամբողջական չի դարձնում, չէ որ մի բանի ընտրությունը մյուսի հերքումն է նշանակում:

Ընտրես կույր հավատը` դեն կնետես կասկածներդ: Բայց ու՞ր կկորչեն նրանք: Չէ՞ որ դա իր չէ, որ վերցնես ու նետես հեռու: Կասկածները հոգու խորքում են ապրում: Ու՞ր գնան նրանք: Ըստ էության, դուք ուղղակի փակում եք աչքներդ նրանց վրա, խցկում եք ենթագիտակցության մեջ: Բայց նրանք առաջվա պես այնտեղ կլինեն, նրանք կսկսեն որդի պես կրծոտել ձեր գիտակցությունը: Նրանք կմնան այնտեղ, բայց վաղ թե ուշ դուրս կգան մակերես: Եվ ի՞նչ անել այն ժամանակ: Ու՞ր խցկել նրանց: Իսկ եթե ընտրես կասկածները, հավատի հետ ի՞նչ անես: Այն նույնպես կա: Այդպես էլ հենց ստացվում է կոմպրոմիսը. դու ստիպված ես ինչ-որ կերպ համատեղել մի ամբողջ կույտ ինչ ասես, բայց դա միաձուլում չէ` դա ուղղակի կոմպրոմիս է: 

Հիսուս լրիվ այլ բան է ասում: "Պետք չէ ընտրել", - ահա թե ինչ նա նկատի ունի:


_Հնարավոր չէ մարդուն երկու ձի հեծնել, 
քաշել երկու աղեղ, 
և հնարավոր չէ ծառային ծառայել երկու տիրոջ. 
կամ էլ նա կմեծարի մեկին 
և կկոպտի մյուսին:
_

Ունկնդրեք ամփոփիչ խոսքրը._ "...կամ էլ նա կմեծարի մեկին և կկոպտի մյուսին":_  Ընտրելով մեկը, նրան պատշաճն ես հատուցում, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ անպատվում ես երկրորդին: Եվ հոգուդ վիրավորված մասն անպայման վրիժառու կլինի, կբարձրացնի խռովություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կյանքում այդպես էլ լինում է: Գիտությունը հենվում է կասկածների վրա, միայն կասկածների: Երբևիցէ հետևե՞լ եք գիտնականների: Իրենց լաբորատորիաներից դուրս նրանք դյուրահավատ են, ինչպես երեխաներ: Գիտնականներից ավելի դյուրահավատ մարդիկ չես գտնի` հեչ բան է նրանց խաբելը: Իսկ ինչու՞: Որովհետև նրանց մտքի կասկածող կողմն աշխատում է լաբորատորիաներում, իսկ աշխատանքից դուրս նրանք վստահում են հոգու դյուրահավատ կեսին: Սովորական կյանքում նրանք շատ պարզամիտ մարդիկ են, բայց լաբորատորիաներում նրանց չես խաբի, այնտեղ նրանք բոլորից ավելի խորամանկ ու խելամիտ են:

Գիտնականներին հեշտ է խաբել` շատ ավելի հեշտ, քան այսպես կոչված աստվածավախ մարդկանց: Տաճարի ներսում սրանք լիքն են հավատով, իսկ դրսում նրանցից խորամանկը չկա: Վզներին չես նստի: Նրանց վստահող կողմը միայն եկեղեցում է արտահայտվում, առօրեական կյանքում գործում է կասկածող մասը միայն: Սովորաբար նրանք գերազանց ձեռնակիչներ են, գիտեն փող աշխատել: Նրանք ինքնե՛րն աշխարհի կեսին են խաբում:

Գիտնականը ոչ առանձնապես փող է աշխատում, ոչ էլ քաղաքական գործիչ է դառնում: Նա ուղղակի չի կարող. նրա կասկածներն այնտեղ են, լաբորատորիայում, իսկ այստեղ, սովորական աշխարհում, նա միայն կույր հավատ ունի: Տանն էլ գիտնականները բոլորովին գիտական աշխատողի նման չեն: Դուք պետք է որ լսա՞ծ լինեք նրանց ցրվածության մասին: Դա մաքուր ճշմարտություն է, հնարած ոչինչ չկա: Ամբողջ ուշադրությունը գնում է լաբորատորական փորձերի վրա, իսկ սովորական կյանքում նրանք իրոք, սարսափելի ցրված են: Աշխատանքի վայրում գիտնականն ուշադիր է, բայց, հենց դուրս եկավ դռնից, այլևս ոչինչ չի նկատում:


_Ալբերտ Այնսթայնի հետ մի այսպիսի դեպք էր պատահել. նա հյուր գնաց ընկերոջը, և ընթրիքի ժամանակ նրանք շաղակրատում էին այս ու այլ բաների մասին: Շաղակրատել, իհարկե, շատ ուժեղ է ասված,
չէ որ Այնսթայնը լռակյաց մարդ էր և բամբասանքներ չէր սիրում: Մի խոսքով, զրույցը նրա մտերիմին շուտով հոգնեցրեց: Ընդ որում դրսում արդեն մութ էր, երեկոյան տասնմեկն էր, և տանտերն արդեն երազում էր հրաժեշտ տալ Այնսթայնին: Բայց 
ինչպե՞ս այդ մասին կասես հյուրիդ` այն էլ այդպիսի հռչակավոր գիտնականի՛, - այնպես որ նա ստիպված էր համբերատար սպասել: Նա, մեր մեջ ասած, մի երկու ակնարկ արեց` ասաց,
որ մութ գիշեր է այսօր և ժամանակն էլ աննկատ է վազում` տե՛ս հա, արդեն տասնմեկն անց է կե՛ս: Բայց Այնսթայնը միայն պլշած նայում էր նրան ու հորանջում` երևի ինքն էլ քնել էր ուզում: Երբ տասներկուսն էլ խփեց, տանտերն արդեն չհամբերեց և ասաց. 
"Դու արդեն շատ քնկոտ տեսք ունես, ամբողջ ժամանակ հորանջում ես": Ակնարկը, ճիշտն ասենք, բոլորովին էլ նուրբ չէր:

"Այո, սարսափելի քնել եմ ուզում, - արձագանքեց Այնսթայնը: - Ներիր կոպիտ խոսքիս, բայց անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե վերջապես երբ ես 
տուն գնալու":

"Ի՞նչ, գոչեց տանտերը: - Չէ որ սա ի՛մ տունն է":

Այնսթայնը վեր թռավ ու նայեց շուրջը: "Աստվա՛ծ իմ: Իսկ ես նստել ու մտածում եմ: "Ե՜րբ է նա վերջապես այստեղից կորչելու""..._

Աշխատավայրում Այնսթայնն ուշադրության և կենտրոնացածության մարմնավորում էր, բայց նրա անձի այդ մասը միայն այնտեղ էր արտահայտվում: Լաբորատորիայի պատերից դուրս նա լրիվ այլ մարդ էր դառնում, փոխվում էր անճանաչելիորեն:

Ահա թե ինչու այսպես կոչված բարեպաշտ մարդկանց կյանքում հաճախ տեսանելի են հակասությունները` և դա հասկանալի է: Նայե՛ք նրանց, երբ նրանք աղոթում են տաճարներում: Այնքան անմեղ դեմքեր են, աչքերում` խորը զգացմունքեր, այտերով արցունքներ են հոսում: Բայց տաճարի դռնից դուրս նրան ուղղակի չես ճանաչի. նրա զգացմունքային, վստահող մասն այնտեղ, տաճարում է մնում: Դուրս գալով մեջիթի կամ եկեղեցու սահմաններից, նա դեն է նետում այն և դառնում է ցանկացած գիտնականից ավելի մանրախնդիր,` և կասկածում է բոլորին ամենում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ահա, թե ինչպես է կարգավորված մեր երկակի կյանքը: Հիսուս չի ասում. "Ընտրիր մեկը և մոռացիր մյուսի մասին": Ընտրես մեկը` մյուսը կնեղենա, իսկ հոգու նեղացած մասը միշտ վրեժխնդիր է լինում: Այդպես ապրել դժվար է, այդպիսի կյանքով համարյա անհնար է ապրել: Որքան ավելի շատ ուշադրություն ես դարձնում մեկին, այնքան ավելի հաճախ քո մտադրություններին ու երազանքներին խառնվում է մյուսը` այն դուրս է սողում ամենաանհամապատասխան պահին: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ անել:

Չընտրել` ահա՛ թե ինչ: Պետք է հասկանալ, թե որքան հակասական է հոգին: Պետք չէ ոչինչ ընտրել, պետք է հրաժարվել ընտրությունից, չզոհաբերել մեկը հանուն մյուսի, քանի որ հոգու ոչ մի մասնիկից հրաժարվել չի կարելի մինչև վերջ:

Ահա մետաղադրամ` այն երկու երես ունի: Չես կարող պահել մեկը և դեն նետել մյուսը: Հնարավոր է հակառակ կողմը քեզ այնքան էլ դուր չի գալիս, բայց ոչինչ դրա հետ չես անի. եթե կա մետաղադրամի մի կողմը, ուրեմն մյուսն էլ կա: Միասին էլ հենց նրանք կազմում են այդ մետաղադրամը: Լավագույն դեպքում կարելի է թաքցնել տգեղ կողմը, շուռ տալ մետաղադրամը: Այդպես էլ ստացվում են` գիտակցություն և ենթագիտակցություն:

Գիտակցությունը` մի կողմն է, մեր սիրելի ձիուկը: Ենթագիտակցությունը` մյուս կողմն է, գորշ ձիուկը, այն մեզ դուր չի գալիս: Գիտակցությունն` այն է, ինչ դու ընտրել ես, ենթագիտակցությունն` այն, ինչ հերքել ես: Դա այն երկու եկեղեցիներն են, մեկը հաճախում ես, իսկ մյուսը` երբեք: Բայց Բուդդայի պես մարդկանց մոտ չկա ոչ գիտակցություն, ոչ ենթագիտակցություն: Նրանք ոչնչի նախընտրություն չեն տալիս, ոչինչ չեն ընտրում: Նրանք դեն են նետում հենց  մետաղադրա՛մը: Դեն նետել այն կարելի է ամբողջովին միայն, անհնար է միայն մեկ կողմը քեզ պահել:

Կասկածներն ու հավատը` նույն մետաղադրամի երկու կողմերն են: Նրանք` ինչպես սառն ու տաքը. միշտ իրար կողք գտնվող հակադրություններ են: Դրանք ամբողջի երկու ծածյրերն են, դրական և բացասական լիցքերը, կանացին և տղամարդկայինը: Նրանք միայն թվում են հակադրություններ, բայց իրականում միահյուսվում են մի երևույթի մեջ: Չի կարելի հրաժարվել դրական լիցքերից և օգտվել միայն բացասականներից, անհնար է դեն նետել մեկը, պահպանելով մյուսը: Եթե փորձես այդ անել, հոգիդ երկու կես կլինի. դեն նետվածը, ճնշվածը, հերքվածն ուղղակի կգնա ենթագիտակցություն, իսկ հաճելին, պետքականը կմնա գիտակցության մեջ: Եվ այդ պատճառով հոգում հավերժ պատերազմ է գնում գիտակցականի և անգիտակցականի միջև...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Դուք դեռևս նստած եք երկու ձիերի վրա: Վիճակը փոխելու մեկ միջոց կա միայն, և բանն այն չէ, որպեսզի երկուսին էլ ազատ արձակեք: Հրաժարվելը երկուսից` նույնպես ընտրություն է: Այստեղ նրբություն կա, և բավական բարդ. այո, կարելի է հրաժարվել ընտրությունից, բայց ստացվում է, որ դա էլ ընտրություն է` ընտրելու և չընտրելու ցանկություններին միջև, - և դու նորից երկու ձի ես հեծնե՛լ:  Ոչ, ամեն ինչին հասկանալով են հասնում: Հարցը ոչ թե երկու ծայրահեղություններից հրաժարվելն է, այլ դրանք հասկանալը:

Հասկացեք, թե ինչ խելացնորություն է այն, ինչ դուք արել եք ձեր հետ: Հասկացեք, թե որքան հիմար բան են ձեր այդ հակասությունները` դուք նայե՛ք միայն դրանց: Պետք չէ դեմ կամ կողմ լինել, պետք չէ հավանություն տալ կամ դատապարտել: Ուղղակի նայեք ձեզ, ինչպես կաք, ձեր ամբողջությամբ: Մի թաքնվեք, մի նեղացեք, մի դատապարտեք ձեզ, մի ասեք, ինչն է լավ, ինչը վատ: Մի գնահատեք ձեզ: Օտար դիտարկող դարձեք, հեռվից դիտող հանդիսատես: Ուղղակի նայեք, թե ինչպիսին եք դուք` ինչպիսին էլ լինեք: Թող ներսում խառնաշփոթ է նույնիսկ` դուք ուղղակի դիտեք:

Եվ այդ ժամանակ ինքնստինքյան կգա հասկացումը: Այն կնշանակի հրաժարում ընտրությունից: Դուք հանկարծ կհասկանաք, որ ամբողջ ժամանակ գլուխներդ պատին էիք խփում, որ ձեր առջև պատ էր, այլ ոչ դուռ: Ուզու՞մ եք դադարել այդ անել: Հեռացե՛ք պատից: Հեռանալը հեշտ է, դա ընտրություն չէ` դու ուղղակի հասկանում ես, որ քեզ անիմաստ ես պահել, ձգտել ես անհնարին: Ահա թե ինչի մասին է ասում Հիսուս. նայիր ուշադիր, դու անհնար բան ես ուզում, - ուրեմն մի կողմ քաշվիր: Դա հաշվենկատ ընտրություն չէ, լարվածություն էլ չի պահանջում:

Երբ կա հասկացում, ամեն ինչ տրվում է առանց լարվելու: Իսկ ամենն, ինչ ինքնիրեն է տրվում, սքանչելի է, որովհետև ամբողջական է: Յուրաքանչյուր լարվածության մեջ ինչ-որ այլանդակություն կա, չէ՞ որ լարումը` միշտ մասն է միայն: Լարումը նշանակում է, որ ինչ-որ մեկ բան կռվում է մյուսի հետ: Ինչու՞ ենք մենք կռվում: Որովհետև մեզ համար կարևոր է մեր հոգու յուրաքանչյուր մասնիկը: Թշնամիներն անհրաժեշտ են բարեկամներից ոչ պակաս` նրանք նույնպես անհանգստացնում են մեզ: Դուք գիտե՞ք, որ, երբ զոհվում է թշնամին, հակառակորդի հոգում նույնպես մեռնում է ինչ-որ բան: Թշնամու մահը վշտացնում է ոչ քիչ, քան ընկերոջ վախճանը: Ամեն դեպքում, դա նույնպես փոխում է քո կյանքը:

Հնդկաստանում ապրում էին երկու ոխերիմ թշնամիներ. Մուհամմեդ Ալի Ջիննան և Մահաթմա Գանդին: Նրանք ամբողջ ժամանակ վիճում էին: Իսկ հետո, երբ Գանդիին սպանեցին, Ջիննան ասաց. "Ես շատ վշտացած եմ: Ինձ թվում է, թե հոգումս ինչ-որ բան է վախճանվել": Ու՞մ հետ էր հիմա Ջիննան կռվելու: Ընդդեմ ու՞մ: Ու՞մ կարող էր հիմա մարտահրավեր նետել: Երբ թշնամիդ զոհվում է, ինքնասիրությունդ սուզվում է մոլորության մեջ: Մենք կազմված ենք մեր բարեկամներից ու թշնամիներից` դա ուղղակի ևս մեկ զույգ  հակադրություն է:

Ամբողջական է նա միայն, ով ոչ թշնամիներ, ոչ ընկերներ չունի, ով ոչինչ չի ընտրում, նախընտրություն չի տալիս ոչ մեկին, ոչ մյուսին, ով ուղղակի ապրում է պահից պահ, գիտակցում է ամեն ինչ իր շուրջ և համաձայնվում է ամենի հետ, ինչ էլ իրեն տա կյանքը: Նա չի լողում հոսանքին հալկառակ, նա տվել է իրեն հոսանքին, նա ընդունում և տալիս է հեշտությամբ: Եվ եթե ձեզ հաջողվի դա հասկանալ, կհասկանաք Հիսուսի խոսքերն էլ.


_Հնարավոր չէ մարդուն երկու ձի հեծնել, 
քաշել երկու աղեղ, 
և հնարավոր չէ ծառային ծառայել երկու տիրոջ. 
կամ էլ նա կմեծարի մեկին 
և կկոպտի մյուսին:_

----------

S.L.V. (27.05.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հնարավոր չէ մարդուն երկու ձի հեծնել, 
քաշել երկու աղեղ, 
և հնարավոր չէ ծառային ծառայել երկու տիրոջ. 
կամ էլ նա կմեծարի մեկին 
և կկոպտի մյուսին:_

Այս խոսքերը սովորաբար հասկանում են այսպես. "Ընտրիր մեկ տիրոջ": Բայց ընտրությունը երբեք ամբողջականություն չի բերի, և այդ պատճառով ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ է: Քանի տեր էլ ընտրես, մեկին կամ երկուսին, միևնույն է, ստրուկ  ես մնում: Կդառնաս ազատ, երբ ընդհանրապես կդադարես նրանց ընտրել: Չես ընտրում ընդհանրապես, հրաժարվում ես ամեն ջանքից, և, երբ հասկանում ես այդ, ընտրությունը վերանում է ինքնին` այլևս դու ինքդ ես քո տերը:

Հնդկաստանում սանյասիններին անվանում են _սվամի:_  "Սվամի" նշանակում է "ինքն է իր տերը": Դա նա է, ով դադարել է ընտրել, ով այլևս իրեն տեր չի փնտրում: Դա ինքնահավան անկախություն չէ, այլ խորին ըմբռնումը նրա, որ ծայրահեղությունների միջև յուրաքանչյուր ընտրություն քեզ զոհ է դարձնում: Ընտրելով, դու պառակտված ես մնում, քեզ ծվատում են հակասությունները: Սանյասինը չի հրաժարվում այս աշխարհից հանուն նրա, որ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի աշխարհ չի ընտրում` նա ուղղակի ապրում է, ձեռք չբերելով ոչ թշնամիներ, ոչ բարեկամներ: 

Նա ազատ է, ազատ է բարեկամներից ու թշնամիներից, հարստությունից և աղքատությունից, այս աշխարհից և այն աշխարհից, գիտակցությունից և նյութից: Նա ազատ է ընտրությունից, ազատ է երկատվածությունից: Եվ անհնար ոչինչ այլևս չկա` նա դարձել է Ինքը, դարձել է Բնություն, դարձել է Դաո: Նա ուղղակի լողում է հոսանքով...

Երբ դադարում ես հետապնդել անհնարինը, անհանգստանալու ոչինչ չունես: Տագնապդ անցնում է: Իսկ երբ տառապանքներ չկան, գալիս է երանությունը: Երանությունը չես կարող ձեռք բերել: Հազիվ թե զարգացնես այն զգալու ունակությունը միայն: Երանությունը գալիս է ինքնիրեն, երբ անհետանում է տագնապը: Դու քո մեջ ունակություն ես դաստիարակել, բացել ես դռներդ` և արևի ճաևագայթներն ինքնիրեն ներս են թափանցում: Առայժմ, երբ դու խճճված ես տագնապներիդ մեջ, երբ դու երկատված ես, երկու ձի ես հեծնել ու երկու աղեղ ես քաշում, երբ քեզ կեղեքում է մտագարությունը... Դու հիվանդ ես, դու դեսուդեն ես ընկնում: Լավագույն դեպքում, գտել ես միջին ինչ-որ բան և կամաց-կամաց խելագարվում ես:  

Սովորական մարդը մի կերպ հաղթահարում է դա: Հոգեկան խանգարումները տեսանելի չեն, ահա և վերջ` դու ամենաշարքային քաղաքացի ես: Բայց չարչարանքն անիմաստ է: Եթե նույնիսկ դու արժանապատիվ քաղաքացի ես և նորմալ ես բոլոր համընդհանուր չափանիշներով, երանության չես հասնի: Հոգումդ թախիծն է թաքնված, և, ինչի էլ հասնես, թախիծդ ուժեղանալու է միայն: Նայեք այդ բարգավաճող մարդկանց, ովքեր բոլորին անցել  և ամենավերևներն են հասել: Ցանկացած սովորական մարդուց ավելի տխուր են նրանք, որովհետև վերջնականապես կորցրել են բոլոր հույսերը:  

Աղքատ երկրում խելագարները քիչ են: Մարդիկ դեռ հույս ունեն: Քանի կա հույս, ոչինչ դուրս չի ելնում` դու վազում ու վազում ես քո նպատակին: Իսկ ահա երբ նպատակիդ հասել ես, երբ կանգնում ես տեղում, ակամա ստիպված ես ներսդ նայել ու տեսնում ես, թե ինչ խառնաշփոթ է տիրում հոգումդ, ինչ զարհուրելի անկարգություն է այնտեղ: Եվ` խելագարվում ես: Առանց այդ էլ խելքդ տեղը չէր, բայց դա նկատելի է դառնում հաջողությունից հետո միայն. երբ վերջանում են բոլոր երազներդ, երբ մենակ ես մնում քեզ հետ: Սովորական մարդը երանություն չի տեսնում, երջանկությունը նրա համար` անհասանելի երազանք է: Մնում է միայն հուսալ, որ այն կգա և դիմանալ ցավին, որն ինքդ քեզ պատճառում ես:

Բայց երանությունն ինքը հնարավո՛ր է: Այն ապրել է Հիսուս, ապրել է Բուդդան` կարող եք դուք էլ ապրել: Բայց հնարավորին հասնելու համար, անհնարը պետք է դեն նետել: Մտածեք բնականի, հնարավորի, հստակի մասին: Մի մտածեք անհասանելի, դժվար, անկատարելի բաներ իրագործել: Ինքնասիրությանը դուր է գալիս անհնար բաներ ձեռնարկել, բայց դա ապարդյուն է, այդպիսի փորձերը ձախողման են դատապարտված: Բայց մարդ, միևնույն է, սիրում է անկատարելի ծրագրեր կառուցել` այդպես նա սիրաշահում է իր ինքնասիրությունը, իրեն կարևոր մեկն է զգում: Դուք բոլորդ` անիրագործելիի մեծ մաքառողներ եք:

Իսկ հոգևորը` հասարակ, բնական, հեշտ բան է: Դա նույնիսկ ձի հեծնել էլ չէ, այլ ոտքով զբոսանք առանց հատուկ նպատակի: Դու ուղղակի քայլում ես: Բանն այն չէ, թե ուր կհասնես, - բավական է ուղղակի ուրախանալ առավոտյան զովին, ծագող արևին և թռչունների երգին: Ուղղակի ուրախանալ...

Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------

S.L.V. (25.05.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԸՆՏՐԻՐ   ՀԱՎԵՐԺԸ

Զրույց   տասնմեկերորդ*



_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած, հաստատուն քաղաքը 
չի կարող շուտ ընկնել, և չի կարող գաղտնի լինել:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Այն, ինչ լսում ես քո ականջով, 
քո տանիքներից ավետիր ուրիշ ականջների: 
Քանզի ոչ ոք չի վառում կանթեղը 
(և) դնում ամանի տակ 
և ոչ ոք չի թաքցնում այն գաղտնի տեղում, 
այլ դնում է պատվանդանի վրա, 
որպեսզի բոլորը, ով ներսուդուրս է անում, 
տեսնեն նրա լույսը:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եթե կույրն առաջնորդում է կույրին, 
երկուսն էլ ընկնում են փոսը:_


Մարդու բոլոր դժվարությունները հանգում են հավերժականի և անցողիկի միջև ընտրություն կատարելուն: Ընտրելով անցողիկը, ավազից դղյակ ես կառուցում` վաղ թե ուշ այն փուլ է գալու: Ընտրելով հավերժը, ձեռք ես բերում այն, ինչը երբեք չի կորչի:

Ավելի քչին մենք համաձայն չենք` մեզ ձեռք է տալիս հավերժը միայն: Ժամանակավորը ոչ ոքու պետք չէ` այն, ընդհակառակը, միայն ավելացնում է քաղցն ու ծարավը: Դա նույնն է, ինչ կրակը հանգցնես յուղով. յուղից կրակն ավելի ուժեղ է վառվում: Անցողիկը նման է յուղին, որ լցնում ես ցանկության կրակի վրա. այն միայն բորբոքում է գիտակցությունը, ուժեղացնում է նրա ժլատությունը: Ծարավը միայն հավերժականն է հագեցնում` այլ ճանապարհ չկա:

Բայց երբ ես ասում եմ. "Ընտրիր հավերժականը, միայն այդպես քո դղյակը կկառուցես պինդ հողի վրա, հուսալի ժայռի վրա, որը չի փոշիանա, թաղելով իր տակ քո աշխատանքը"... Երբ ասում եմ այսպես, երբ առաջարկում եմ ընտրել հավերժը, պետք չի իմ խոսքերը հասկանալ բառացիորեն` որովհետև հավերժն ընդհանրապես չի կարելի ընտրել: Ընտրությունն ինքը նշանակում է, որ ընտրվել է անցողիկը: Ընտրությունն ինքնին անցողի՛կ է արդեն: Ուրեմն, ի՞նչ նկատի ունեմ ես, ասելով. "Ընտրիր հավերժականը": Ահա թե ինչ. բավական է հասկանաք, որ անցողիկն անիմաստ է, հասկանաք այդ, նախքան հերթական անգամ կզգաք ծարավ ու չեք կարողանա հագեցնել այն սովորական ջրով, - բավական է հասկանաք դա, և անցողիկը ինքնիրեն կհեռանա: Այն անիմաստ բան կդառնա, դուք կհասկանաք նրա անօգտակարությունը: Այն կվերանա որպես ընրտրության հնարավորություն, կմնա միայն հավերժականը` բայց ձեզ արդեն ոչինչ ընտրելու հարկ չի լինի:

Երբ վերանում է անցողիկը, կյանքում միայն հավերժականն է մնում: Բայց անցողիկը պետք է կատարելապես անպտուղ, անիմաստ բան դառնա: Պետք է նրա հետ լիակատար տապալման ենթարկվել: "Երանի այս աշխարհում անհաջողության մատնվողներին"` ահա թե ինչ ասույթ կարելի էր ավելացնել Հիսուսի երանության պատվիրաններին:

Անհաջողակ դարձեք ա՛յս աշխարհում: Հիմա դուք լրիվ այլ բան եք ուզում. դուք երազում եք հասնել հաջողության: Բայց իրականում հաջողությունը հենց անհաջողությունն է, չէ՞ որ այն ստիպում է ձեզ կառչել անցողիկից` իսկ դա ոչ ոքու դեռևս երջանկություն չի բերել: Իրականում բերում է նրանց բախտը, ում բախտը չի բերում: Լավագույն դեպքում, անհաջողությունը կարելի է հետաձգել միայն, ահա և ամենը: Այն կարել է ձգձգել, մի կողմ դնել թեկուզ միլիոն կյանքերի ընթացքում: Բայց և այնպես այս աշխարհում ոչ ոք իսկական հաջողության չի հասնում: Ի՞նչ հաջողությունների մասին կարելի է խոսել, եթե ամեն ինչ այստեղ եղծանելի է, անցողիկ է: Ինչի՞ց այստեղ դղյակ կառուցես: Վայրկյան վայրկյանի հետևից ամեն ինչ այստեղ փոխվում է, ամեն ինչ վաղ թե ուշ կործանվում է` ինչի՞ց ուրեմն հաստատուն տուն կառուցել... Նախքան կհասցնես դղյակդ մինչև վերջ սարքել, ամեն ինչ արդեն կկրոծանվի: Ահա թե ինչու մարդիկ միշտ դժգոհ են իրենց ձեռքբերումներից` բայց համառորեն շարունակում են վարվել ինչպես առաջ:

----------

S.L.V. (28.05.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Դուք, երևում է, ուղղակի չեք նկատում, չեք գիտակցում, թե ինչ եք անում: Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ կյանքն այդպես էլ ձեզ ոչինչ չի սովորեցրել: Ոչինչ կյանքի մասին չգիտեք, չունեք ոչ մի փորձ: Տեսական գիտելիքներ ունեք բավականաչափ, ձեզ հայտնի է, թե ինչպես տուն կառուցել` կա ճարտարապետություն, կառուցման արվեստ, - բայց դուք զուրկ եք փորձից և բացարձակապես չեք հասկանում, որ իսկական տուն անցողիկից չես սարքի: Ահա թե ինչի մասին է խոսում Հիսուս առաջին տողերում.


_Բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած, հաստատուն քաղաքը 
չի կարող շուտ ընկնել, և չի կարող գաղտնի լինել:_

Այստեղ շատ բան է ասված: Նախ և առաջ,  _"Բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած քաղաքը"..._

Մարդիկ տներ են կառուցում միայն դաշտավայրերում: Դա խորհրդանշանական է. "դաշտավայրն" անլույս խավարն է, իսկ "բարձր սարը"` գիտակցության լույսը, զգոնության լույսը: Որքան ավելի շատ ես գիտակցում, այնքան ավելի վեր ես բարձրանում: Կատարյալ գիտակցություն նշանակում է Էվերեստի հենց գագաթը բարձրանալ: Ահա թե ինչու հնդիկներն ասում են, որ Շիվան ապրում է Գուրիշանկարի, ամենաբարձր սարերից մեկի վրա: Շիվան` բարձրագույն գիտակցությունն է: Շիվան անձնականությամբ օժտված աստված չէ, դա ուղղակի բարձրագույն գիտակցությունն է: Եվ այդ բարձրագույն գիտակցությունն ապրում է Գուրիշանկարի վրա:

Սովորական գիտակցությունը ձեզ պահում է մութ դաշտավայրում. դա հոգու գիշերն է, հոգու քունը: Սկսելով գիտակցել, դու սկսում ես վեր բարձրանալ: Անդունդի հատակը` գիտակցության կատարյալ բացակայությունն է,  գոյության ամենացածր մակարդակը: Այնտեղ միայն քարեր են` դա սանդուղքի առաջին աստիճանն է, չէ որ քարերը ոչինչ չեն գիտակցում: Նրանք մեռած չեն, նրանք էլ ապրում և աճում են: Նրանք ծնվում են, ծերանում և մահանում: Նրանք էլ անցնում են նույն էտապներն, ինչպես մարդիկ, ուղղակի ոչինչ չեն գիտակցում` դա սանդուղքի ամենացածր աստիճանն է: Դուք էլ երբեմն քարերի եք նման: Խորը քուն մտած մարդուն ի՞նչն է քարից տարբերում` քնի մեջ գիտակցության ոչ մի փայլատակում չկա, ուրեմն ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Դա անկում է ամենահատակը:

Քնի մեջ դուք դաշտավայր եք իջնում: "Մեղավորը"` նա է, ով քնած է ամբողջ կյանքում, իսկ "սուրբը"` նա, ով արթուն է նույնիսկ քնի մեջ: Քրիշնան ասաց Արջունային. "Նույնիսկ քնի մեջ յոգն արթուն է: Նույնիսկ ննջելիս, յոգը գիտակցում է իրեն": Ըստ էության, յոգերն ընդհանրապես չեն քնում: Նրանց գիտակցության մեջ միշտ արթուն է դիտորդի կայծը, և այդ դիտորդը հետևում է սեփական քնին: Բայց դուք քնելիս ընկնում եք հատակը և բարձրանում եք արթնանալիս միայն: Երբ ոչինչ քո մեջ քնած չէ, երբ քո ամբողջ գիտակցությունը ողողված է լույսով, եթե չկա անգիտակցության և ոչ մի մասնիկ, երբ լույսը համակել է քո ամբողջ էությունը... ահա թե ովքեր են Բուդդան և Հիսուս. նրանց մեջ չգիտակցված ոչինչ չկա, դա գիտակցության գագաթն է: Այստեղից էլ այդ խորհրդանշական պատկերը. _"բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած քաղաքը":_

----------

S.L.V. (05.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

Բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած, հաստատուն քաղաքը 
չի կարող շուտ ընկնել, և չի կարող գաղտնի լինել:

Սամ ջան մի քանի նկատառում գրածդ թեմայով։
Համաձայն չեմ այս ալեգորիայի նմանատիպ բացատրությանը, որովհետև մարդիկ քաղաքները չեն կառուցում միայն հարթ տեղանքում, կա դրա հազարավոր ապացուցույցը, կուզես նայիր հռոմը, նայիր հին ուրարտական Տոսպը, նայիր Աթենքը, հին պերգամոնը, Հին երուսաղեմը... Բազմաթիվ հին քաղաքներ կառուցվել են հենց Սարի կամ ժայռի վրա, հենց դրա համար է Հիսուսն այդ ալեգորիան բերում, որովհետև մարդկանց դա հասկանալի էր։ 
Ավետարանները գրվել են հին հունարենով (Թովմասի ավետարանի մասին ես իմ կարծիքն ունեմ, ինչպես և Մագթաղինացու ավետարանի, Հուդայի ավետարանի, Պետրոսի հայտնության և այլն) Տվյալ տեքստում բնագիրը խոսում է ոչ թե պարզապես սարի, այլ Ժայռի մասին է, որը ոչ մի կերպ չի սասանվի, որովհետև շատ ամուր են հիմքերը։ Մեկ ուրիշ տեղում Հիսուսն ասում է «իմ եկեղեղեցին այդ ժայռի վրա կկառուցեմ» նա նկատի չուներ քարե տաճարը։ Իսկ ի՞նչ ժայռի մասին էր խոսքը։ Նամակներում Պողոսը բացատրում է որ եկեղեցին հիմնված է Հիսուս ժայռի, այսինքն Հիսուսն է եկեղեցու ամուր ֆունդամենտը։ 
Դառնանք սարի վրայի քաղաքին. Հիշի՛ր, Հիսուսի լսարանը անգրագետ, չկրթված մարդիկ էին և Հիսուսը չեր եկել նրանց ինչ որ խրթին փիլիսոփայական տերմիններով ծանրաբեռնելու։ Այդպիսինները իր ժամանակին շատ էին, դրա համար ժողովուրդը Հիսուսի՛ հետևից էր գնում, որովհետև նա անկիրթ մարդուն հասկանալի ձևով էր իր մտքերը բացատրում։ 
Քաղաքը՝ որը կառուցված է ժայռի վրա հաստատ է, ասինքն հիմքերը ամուր են, ի տարբերություն ավազի վրա կառուցված տնից կամ քաղաքից։ Այդ ժայռը այն հայտնությունն է, որ Հիսուսը Աստծո որդին է, և հենց այդ հիմքի վրա է պետք կառուցել քո կյանքի տունը։ Երբ այն արդեն կառուցված է, հնարավոր չէ գաղտնի պահել, Ինչպես և ջրագը վառում են և բարձր տեղում են դնում, որպեսզի այն լույս տա, Բարձր տեղում կառուցված քաղաքը տեսանելի է բոլորին, ովքեր դեգերում են անապատում և չգիտեն թե ուր։ 

Փիլիսոփայության վատն այն է, որ ինքը գեղեցիկ ու իմաստուն տեսք ունի, բայց պրակտիկ կյանքում օգտագործելի չէ։ Հիսուսը պրակտիկ բաներից էր խոսում՝ ինչպես ներել, ինչպես կառուցել հարաբերությունները Աստծու հետ, ինչպես կառուցել հարաբերությունները շրջապատի հետ, ինչպես տարբերել առաջնայինը՝ Երկնայինը, երկրորդականից, այսինքն նյութականից։ Եվ նա չէր ասում որ նյութականը հարկավոր չի, այլ մարդկանց սովորցնում էր ճիշտ հերթականությունը։

Հուսով եմ հասկանալի լեզվով շարադրեցի մտքերս, լավ եղիր։

----------


## Micke

Սամ ջան չգիտեմ թե ով է գրել սա, միգուցե դու, միգուցե ուղղակի վերցրել ես ինչ որ մեկից( նկատի չունեմ պլագիատ, այլ մտքերի փոխառում) մենակ անկեղծ էլի ապեր, եթե սա միջին վիճակագրական մարդը կարդա, սրա քանի՞ տոկոսը կհասկանա ու քանի՞ տոկոսը կկիրառի իր կյանքում։ Որովհետև եթե այն պրակտիկ կյանքում կիրառելի չէ, ապա նման է սերվանտի մեջի մադոննա կամ ռոկոկո սերվիսին, որը գեղեցիկ է, բայց դրանով ճաշ ուտել չի կարելի։

----------


## S.L.V.

> Սամ ջան չգիտեմ թե ով է գրել սա, միգուցե դու, միգուցե ուղղակի վերցրել ես ինչ որ մեկից( նկատի չունեմ պլագիատ, այլ մտքերի փոխառում) մենակ անկեղծ էլի ապեր, եթե սա միջին վիճակագրական մարդը կարդա, սրա քանի՞ տոկոսը կհասկանա ու քանի՞ տոկոսը կկիրառի իր կյանքում։ Որովհետև եթե այն պրակտիկ կյանքում կիրառելի չէ, ապա նման է սերվանտի մեջի մադոննա կամ ռոկոկո սերվիսին, որը գեղեցիկ է, բայց դրանով ճաշ ուտել չի կարելի։


Չեմ կարծում, որ ինչ-որ մեկին խանգարումա: Եթե չի խանգարում, ու ոմանց էլ հնարավորա ինչ-որ բանով օգնումա, ուրեմն իրանից օգուտ կա ու վնաս չկա: Ֆորումն էլ նմանա Շվեդական սեղանի: Ամեն տեսակից կա` վեկալ ինչ ուզում ես:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.06.2016), Մ Մ (08.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

:Hands Up:  չէ, խանգարել կամ չխանգարելուն չի վերաբերվում ասածս։ Տես Դար ակումբը հանդիսանում է ինտելեկտուալ սոցկայք, հետևաբար անդամները ինտելեկտի հետ ընկերություն անող մարդիկ են։ Իսկ ինտելեկտուալի բարձր կոչումն «մի խնդա կատակ չեմ անում :LOL: » իր գաղափարները տարածել։ Պատկերացրու որ հենց դու ես այդ սարի վրա գտնվող քաղաքը և պիտի երևաս մոլորված ճամփորդին, և նա գալիս է քեզ ու դու չես կարող ասել վերցրա շվեդսկի ստոլիկից։ Որովհետև ինքը չի իմանում, սկզբից պիտի իրեն օգնես, հետո ինքը կհասունանա ու կընտրի այն ինչ իրեն պետք է։ Ասելս այն է, որ ինտելեկտուալները պիտի պրակտիկ օգտագործելու բաներ ներկայացնեն շրջապատին։

----------


## S.L.V.

> չէ, խանգարել կամ չխանգարելուն չի վերաբերվում ասածս։ Տես Դար ակումբը հանդիսանում է ինտելեկտուալ սոցկայք, հետևաբար անդամները ինտելեկտի հետ ընկերություն անող մարդիկ են։ Իսկ ինտելեկտուալի բարձր կոչումն «մի խնդա կատակ չեմ անում» իր գաղափարները տարածել։ Պատկերացրու որ հենց դու ես այդ սարի վրա գտնվող քաղաքը և պիտի երևաս մոլորված ճամփորդին, և նա գալիս է քեզ ու դու չես կարող ասել վերցրա շվեդսկի ստոլիկից։ Որովհետև ինքը չի իմանում, սկզբից պիտի իրեն օգնես, հետո ինքը կհասունանա ու կընտրի այն ինչ իրեն պետք է։ Ասելս այն է, որ ինտելեկտուալները պիտի պրակտիկ օգտագործելու բաներ ներկայացնեն շրջապատին։


Իմ կարծիքով երկուսն էլ պետք են ) Ու նենց չի որ մեկը կա, մյուսը ոչ: Համ պրակտիկնա շատ համ ել սենց ասած ոչ պրակտիկը: Բայց կոնկրետ էս գրածի մեջ պրակտիկի պակաս չկա, ընդհակառակը: Խոսքը նրա մասինա որ մարդ իր օրվա մեծ մասն անց է կացնում անգիտակցաբար: Մտքերով տարված: Դրա պատճառով չի ընկալում լիքը բաներ առօրյա կյանքում: Որ գիտակցված ես գործում, ինչ էլ անում ես, մի քանի անգամ ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ ես գործում:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան մի քանի նկատառում գրածդ թեմայով։


Մայք ջան, ուրախ եմ քեզ այստեղ տեսնել...

Բայց եկ սկզբից մի երկու բան պարզենք, լա՞վ:
Նախ, պատահաբար աչքիցդ չի՞ վրիպել, որ սա ոչ թե իմ գրած թեման է, այլ ես ուղղակի թարգմանում եմ Օշոյի գործը:
Երկրորդ, ընդհանրապես ծանո՞թ ես Օշոյին, թե՞ սա առաջին գործն է: 
Եվ ընդհանրապես, "Մանանեխի սերմը" կարդում ես սկզբի՞ց, թե ուղղակի կարդացիր այս հատվածը և կոնկրետ սրա մասին ես խոսում:

Եթե ծանոթ չես Օշոյին, պետք է ասեմ, որ նա շատ երկար-բարակ, մի բանը տաս անգամ ծամծմելով, տարբեր կողմերից դիտարկելով ցուցադրողներից է և իմ թարգմանած մի փոքրիկ հատված շատ մեծ հավանականություն ունի ուղղակի ոչինչ չասել... Ես թարգմանում եմ հնարավորություններիս ու ժամանակիս համեմատ, ու ներիր, որ կիսատ-պռատ մասեր եմ հրամցնում երբեմն... Ցավոք, այլ կերպ չի ստացվում ժամանակի սղության պատճառով, բայց դե հիմա: Այսինքն, այն, ինչի հետ համաձայն չես հիմա, հնարավոր է, որ հաջորդ հատվածի մեջ կունենա իր բացատրությունը, և այդպես շարունակ:

Չնայած կոնկրետ այս հարցի վերաբերյալ քո անհամաձայնությունն այնքան էլ չհասկացա: Չհասկացա, թե ինչու հիշատակեցիր բոլոր այդ քաղաքները... Որովհետև Օշոն ֆիզիկական ոչ մի բանի մասին չի խոսում այդ հարցում: Սկզբունքորեն դու էլ ես ասում նույնն, ինչ Օշոն, ու մեղադրում ես նրան նրանում, ինչի ջատագովողն ես դառնում ինքդ Հիսուսի, Պողոսի ու Պետրոսի օրինակների վրա:

Նրա ասածը ես հասկանում եմ մոտավորապես այսպես. բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ավազի վրա տուն կառուցելն ապահով բան չէ, բայց և այնպես անում ենք այդ, ժայռի վրա կառուցելու փոխարեն, որտեղ այն ավելի կայուն կմնար:
Այսինքն, ուղղակի գիտակից կյանքով ապրելը, դաշտի, մթի մեջ անապահով տան մեջ ապրելը բավական չէ ասելու համար, թե դու ապրում ես մարդավարի կյանքով: Մարդավարի կյանքով ապրելու համար գիտակցությունդ պետք է վեհի մեջ լինի, պետք է արթուն ու զգոն լինի, իսկ դա հնարավոր է միայն բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած տանն ապրելիս, ինչը հնարավորություն է տալիս միշտ ինքնադիտարկող լինել: Որովհետև, քանի չես սովորել տեսնել ու գիտակցել ամեն մի կատարած քայլդ, ոչ սխալներդ կտեսնես, ոչ էլ կկարողանաս դրանք ուղղել:

Մոտավորապես այսպես... :Smile: 

Շնորհակալ եմ, որ գրեցիր:

----------

S.L.V. (05.06.2016), Մ Մ (08.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան չգիտեմ թե ով է գրել սա, միգուցե դու, միգուցե ուղղակի վերցրել ես ինչ որ մեկից( նկատի չունեմ պլագիատ, այլ մտքերի փոխառում) մենակ անկեղծ էլի ապեր, եթե սա միջին վիճակագրական մարդը կարդա, սրա քանի՞ տոկոսը կհասկանա ու քանի՞ տոկոսը կկիրառի իր կյանքում։ Որովհետև եթե այն պրակտիկ կյանքում կիրառելի չէ, ապա նման է սերվանտի մեջի մադոննա կամ ռոկոկո սերվիսին, որը գեղեցիկ է, բայց դրանով ճաշ ուտել չի կարելի։


Որ իմանաս ով է գրել, կարող է ինձ անաֆեմայի էլ ենթարկես...
Բայց դա կապ չունի, Մայք ջան:
Համ էլ, ապեր, միջին վիճակագրական մարդը թող չկարդա, եթե չի ուզում: Բայց մինչև միջին վիճակագրական մարդը չսկսի կարդալ ոչ միջին վիճակագրական բաներ, չի դադարի միջին վիճակագրական լինել: Իսկ միջին վիճակագրական լինել... յուրաքանչյուրն ինքն է ընտրում, լինի, թե՞ չլինի: Բայց ես մի բան գիտեմ հաստատ. միջին վիճակագրական լինելը ժամանակավոր բան է, ու վաղ թե ուշ մարդը դուրս է գալիս այդ վիճակից, ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես ժամանակին դուրս է եկել միջին վիճակագրականից ցածր վիճակից ու հասել է միջին վիճակագրականի:
Մայք ջան, իսկ դու քեզ ի՞նչ մարդ ես համարում, միջին վիճակագրակա՞ն: Ես, օրինակ, հենց այդպիսին էլ համարում եմ ինձ: Բայց ինձ թվում է, որ մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի ցանկությունն է դուրս գալ իր վիճակից ու մի քիչ ավելի վեր մագլցել, - համենայն դեպս մեր բողոքները կյանքից հենց դրա մասին են... Ես կարծում եմ, որ մենք աշխարհ ենք գալիս հենց դրա համար, ուղղակի տարբեր ճանապարհներ ենք ընտրում: Եվ ինչ պարտադիր է, որ իմ ճանապարհն անպայման քեզ էլ հասկանալի լինի: Ավելի կարևոր է, որ քեզ հասկանալի լինի քո ճանապարհը:
Ու նաև քո ճանապարհն էլ ինձ մի առաջարկիր: Ծանոթացնել` խնդրեմ, մեծ հաճույքով կծանոթանամ:
Բայց քո սիրած սմետանը` կներես, - իմ սիրած գոմեշի մածնի հետ փոխել չեմ կարող... :Smile:

----------

Micke (05.06.2016), S.L.V. (05.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

Օշոյին գրածներիդ միջոցով եմ ծանոթացել, ճիշտն ասած ամբողջը չեմ կարդացել, այսպես՝ հատված-հատված։ Այնտեղ ինքը միտք է արտահայտում, թե մարդիկ տները կառուցում են հարթության վրա։ Միգուցե իմաստն եմ սխալ հասկացել, իմձ թվաց թե նա հաստատում է որ քաղաքները կառուցվում են հարթ տեղերում։ 
Բայց այստեղ մեկ ուրիշ բան է որ ինձ (հիշու՞մ ես Անդերսենի արքայադուստրը սիսեռահատիկի վրա) այդ սիսեռահատիկի պես խանգարում նրա միտքը ամբողջովին ընդունել։ Այն է, որ նա ցույց է տալիս պրոբլեմը և ասում որ այն պետք է լուծվի։ այո, երկու ձեռքս վեր եմ բարձրացնում և ասում՝ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց ես խնդրի լուծմանը տանող ճանապարհը չեմ տեսնում։ Այո նա ասում Է մենք Ա կետում ենք և ահա այնտեղ է Բ կետը։ Պիտի գնանք այնտեղ։ Բայց Ա-ից Բ ընկած ճանապարհը նրա խոսքերի մեջ չեմ տեսնում, ի տարբերություն Հիսուսի, ով ոչ միայն ցույց է տալիս ճանապարհը, այլև անձամբ է առաջնորդում մեզ դեպի խնդրի լուծումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> չէ, խանգարել կամ չխանգարելուն չի վերաբերվում ասածս։ Տես Դար ակումբը հանդիսանում է ինտելեկտուալ սոցկայք, հետևաբար անդամները ինտելեկտի հետ ընկերություն անող մարդիկ են։ Իսկ ինտելեկտուալի բարձր կոչումն «մի խնդա կատակ չեմ անում» իր գաղափարները տարածել։ Պատկերացրու որ հենց դու ես այդ սարի վրա գտնվող քաղաքը և պիտի երևաս մոլորված ճամփորդին, և նա գալիս է քեզ ու դու չես կարող ասել վերցրա շվեդսկի ստոլիկից։ Որովհետև ինքը չի իմանում, սկզբից պիտի իրեն օգնես, հետո ինքը կհասունանա ու կընտրի այն ինչ իրեն պետք է։ Ասելս այն է, որ ինտելեկտուալները պիտի պրակտիկ օգտագործելու բաներ ներկայացնեն շրջապատին։


Հա, Մայք ջան, մի շատ կարևոր բան էլ կա: Դու վերևում ասացիր, որ Հիսուս խոսում էր հասարակ մարդկանց հետ, և ըստ այդմ էլ պետք է նրա ասածներն ամենն էլ հասկանալի լինեին... Առաջ ես էլ էի այդպես կարծում: Բայց Հիսուս ինքը բոլորովին այլ կարծիքի էր:
Հիշիր. երբ աշակերտները հարցնում են, թե ինչու՞ է նա իրենց հետ խոսում այլ կերպ, իսկ ուրիշների հետ` առակներով, - Հիսուս պատասխանում է, որ առակներով խոսում է ուրիշների հետ, որովհետև ուրիշներն իրեն այնպես չեն ճանաչում և չգիտեն այն ամենը, ինչ իրենից աշակերտներն են սովորել, և ուրեմն առակներով աշխատում է նրանց ավելի հասանելի դարձնել իր ասածը: Իսկ աշակերտներն այդքան իր հետևից ֆռֆռալուց հետո, արդեն պարտավոր են այլ կերպ ասածները հասկանալ:
Մի՞թե սա չի նշանակում, որ այն ժամանակների համար առաքյալներն արդեն ինտելեկտուալ էին ասածդ միջին կարգի մարդկանց համամատ...

----------


## Micke

Սամ ջան չեմ ստիպի սմետան ուտել եթե գոմեշի մածունն ես ընտրել։ Ի դեպ են օրը սուպերմարկետից գոմեշի մածուն առա, ասի շատ եմ կարդացել, բայց կերած չկամ, առնեմ։ Չտեսավարի մի քանի հատ առա տարա տուն, տենց անկապ բան վաղուց չէի կերել, տնեցիքից ոչ մեկի դուրը չեկավ։
Մտքերիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց մտածում եմ ամեն միջին վիճակագրականի սուրբ պարտականություննա, օգնել վերև բարձրանալու միջին«ցածր վիճակագրական մարդուն» Ոնց որ Հիսուսը միջին վիճակագրական դրամափոխ Լեվիին, միջին վիճակագրական ձկնորսներ Պետրոսին, Հովհաննեսին, Հակոբոսին ու մյուսներին օգնեց որ դառնան միջին վիճակագրական հեղափոխականներ, ովքեր կարճ ժամանակում հեղափոխեցին գրեթե ողջ հռոմեական կայսրությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Օշոյին գրածներիդ միջոցով եմ ծանոթացել, ճիշտն ասած ամբողջը չեմ կարդացել, այսպես՝ հատված-հատված։ Այնտեղ ինքը միտք է արտահայտում, թե մարդիկ տները կառուցում են հարթության վրա։ Միգուցե իմաստն եմ սխալ հասկացել, իմձ թվաց թե նա հաստատում է որ քաղաքները կառուցվում են հարթ տեղերում։ 
> Բայց այստեղ մեկ ուրիշ բան է որ ինձ (հիշու՞մ ես Անդերսենի արքայադուստրը սիսեռահատիկի վրա) այդ սիսեռահատիկի պես խանգարում նրա միտքը ամբողջովին ընդունել։ Այն է, որ նա ցույց է տալիս պրոբլեմը և ասում որ այն պետք է լուծվի։ այո, երկու ձեռքս վեր եմ բարձրացնում և ասում՝ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց ես խնդրի լուծմանը տանող ճանապարհը չեմ տեսնում։ Այո նա ասում Է մենք Ա կետում ենք և ահա այնտեղ է Բ կետը։ Պիտի գնանք այնտեղ։ Բայց Ա-ից Բ ընկած ճանապարհը նրա խոսքերի մեջ չեմ տեսնում, ի տարբերություն Հիսուսի, ով ոչ միայն ցույց է տալիս ճանապարհը, այլև անձամբ է առաջնորդում մեզ դեպի խնդրի լուծումը։


Ասեմ, որ ամբողջն ուղղակի անհնար է կարդալ, նա վեց հարյուրից ավելի գիրք ունի... Իսկ հատված-հատված կարելի է, իհարկե, բայց այն մասերը, երբ նա պատասխանում է հարցերին:

Իսկ այս գործում` "Մանանեխի սերմում", նա իրենից ոչինչ չի ասում: Այստեղ նա ուղղակի մեկնաբանում է Թովմասի Ավետարանն" իր հասկացածով: Այսինքն, խոսում է ոչ թե իր, այլ Հիսուսի ցույց տված ժանապարհների մասին: Եվ բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չի, որ նրա ասածները համընկնեն մեր աստվածաշնչյան պատկերացումների հետ:

Մայք ջան, ես չեմ ուզում քեզ խորհուրդ տալ կարդալ կամ չկարդալ "Մանանեխի սերմը": Բայց եթե ինքդ ուզում ես մի բան լրջորեն հասկանալ, ավելի լավ է կարդաս արդեն ավարտված գլուխներից, կամ սպասիր, մինչև քեզ հետաքրքրած մասը կավարտեմ թարգմանել...

----------


## Micke

Ես հենց դրա մասին էլ խոսում եմ։ Իհարկե հնարավոր չէ հարյուր տոկոսով բոլորին բարձրացնել, բայց գոնե նրանք ովքեր ձգտում են, կարելի և պարտադիր է օգնել բարձրանալու դեպի «ժայռի վրայի քաղաքը» Հիսուսը հենց այդպես էլ արեց։

----------


## S.L.V.

> Օշոյին գրածներիդ միջոցով եմ ծանոթացել, ճիշտն ասած ամբողջը չեմ կարդացել, այսպես՝ հատված-հատված։ Այնտեղ ինքը միտք է արտահայտում, թե մարդիկ տները կառուցում են հարթության վրա։ Միգուցե իմաստն եմ սխալ հասկացել, իմձ թվաց թե նա հաստատում է որ քաղաքները կառուցվում են հարթ տեղերում։ 
> Բայց այստեղ մեկ ուրիշ բան է որ ինձ (հիշու՞մ ես Անդերսենի արքայադուստրը սիսեռահատիկի վրա) այդ սիսեռահատիկի պես խանգարում նրա միտքը ամբողջովին ընդունել։ Այն է, որ նա ցույց է տալիս պրոբլեմը և ասում որ այն պետք է լուծվի։ այո, երկու ձեռքս վեր եմ բարձրացնում և ասում՝ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց ես խնդրի լուծմանը տանող ճանապարհը չեմ տեսնում։ Այո նա ասում Է մենք Ա կետում ենք և ահա այնտեղ է Բ կետը։ Պիտի գնանք այնտեղ։ Բայց Ա-ից Բ ընկած ճանապարհը նրա խոսքերի մեջ չեմ տեսնում, ի տարբերություն Հիսուսի, ով ոչ միայն ցույց է տալիս ճանապարհը, այլև անձամբ է առաջնորդում մեզ դեպի խնդրի լուծումը։



Որն է պրոբլեմը? Որ Բ կետին հասնելու մասին ես հարցնում?

----------


## Micke

> Որն է պրոբլեմը? Որ Բ կետին հասնելու մասին ես հարցնում?


Պրոբլեմը հենց տվյալ գլխում ներկայացված խավարն է, որը մարդուն ներսից է պատել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան չեմ ստիպի սմետան ուտել եթե գոմեշի մածունն ես ընտրել։ Ի դեպ են օրը սուպերմարկետից գոմեշի մածուն առա, ասի շատ եմ կարդացել, բայց կերած չկամ, առնեմ։ Չտեսավարի մի քանի հատ առա տարա տուն, տենց անկապ բան վաղուց չէի կերել, տնեցիքից ոչ մեկի դուրը չեկավ։


Ախր ո՞վ է տեսել` սուպերմարկետից գոմեշի մածուն առնեն: Պետք է ուտել բարձր սարի վրա արածած գոմեծի մածունը, և հենց տեղում... :Tongue: 




> Մտքերիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց մտածում եմ ամեն միջին վիճակագրականի սուրբ պարտականություննա, օգնել վերև բարձրանալու միջին«ցածր վիճակագրական մարդուն» Ոնց որ Հիսուսը միջին վիճակագրական դրամափոխ Լեվիին, միջին վիճակագրական ձկնորսներ Պետրոսին, Հովհաննեսին, Հակոբոսին ու մյուսներին օգնեց որ դառնան միջին վիճակագրական հեղափոխականներ,


Հիսուս երբեք չի օգնել նրան, ով ինքը չի ցանկացել: Որովհետև համարել է, որ ամեն ոք ինքն ընտրում իր ճանապարհը: Հա, նա ցույց է տվել ճանապարհ: Բայց ոչ ոքի չի ստիպել օգտրվել դրանից:
Եվ առաքյալներին էլ առաքյալ է դրձրել ոչ թե "վեր բերձրացնելու" կամ իր կայֆի համար: Նա շատ լավ գիտեր իր գալու և գնալու ժամանակը և լավ հասկանում էր, որ առանց օգնության չի կարող տարածել իր ուսմունքը: Եվ առաքյալներին առաքյալ դարձրեց հենց նրա համար, որ առաքի նրանց իր ուսմունքը տարածելու:




> ովքեր կարճ ժամանակում հեղափոխեցին գրեթե ողջ հռոմեական կայսրությունը։


Իսկ ինչու՞ ես մոռանում Հռոմեական կայսուրությունից ոչ պակաս մեծ մի այլ պետություն` մեր մեջ ասած, բարձր սարերի վրա տներ սարքող, - որին, Հռոմեական կայսրության համեմատ ընդամենը վայրկյաններ պահանջվեցին քրիստոնեությունն ընդունելու համար: Մի՞թե դա ցույց չի տալիս քո սեփական հայրենիքի` այն ժամանակվա համար մարդկության միջին վիճակագրական մակարդակից ավելի բարձր գտնվելը...
Իսկ դու` կայսրությու՜ն-մայսրությու՜ն...

----------

S.L.V. (05.06.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Պրոբլեմը հենց տվյալ գլխում ներկայացված խավարն է, որը մարդուն ներսից է պատել։


Խավարը դա սխալ պատկերացումներն են, ու էդ պատկերացումների սխալ լինելը հասկանալու համար պետքա մարդ ինքնուրույն ուսումնասիրի այդ պատկերացումներից: Դրա համար բավականա կասկածել սեփական պատկերացումների ճշմարտացիությանը: Դա բերումա ուսումնասիրությունների, իսկ ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքում բացվում է ճշմարտության լույսը:

----------


## Micke

> Ախր ո՞վ է տեսել` սուպերմարկետից գոմեշի մածուն առնեն: Պետք է ուտել բարձր սարի վրա արածած գոմեծի մածունը, և հենց տեղում...
> Է՜ Սամ ջան, միամիտ քաղքցի տղա, ես որտեղի՞ց եդքանն իմանայի։
> 
> Հիսուս երբեք չի օգնել նրան, ով ինքը չի ցանկացել: Որովհետև համարել է, որ ամեն ոք ինքն ընտրում իր ճանապարհը: Հա, նա ցույց է տվել ճանապարհ: Բայց ոչ ոքի չի ստիպել օգտրվել դրանից:
> Եվ առաքյալներին էլ առաքյալ է դրձրել ոչ թե "վեր բերձրացնելու" կամ իր կայֆի համար: Նա շատ լավ գիտեր իր գալու և գնալու ժամանակը և լավ հասկանում էր, որ առանց օգնության չի կարող տարածել իր ուսմունքը: Եվ առաքյալներին առաքյալ դարձրեց հենց նրա համար, որ առաքի նրանց իր ուսմունքը տարածելու:
> Հենց դա էլ ասում եմ, որ նրանք ովքեր ձգտում են, հավատում են... «Որովհետև հավատքն առաջանում է ուղերձը լսելուց, իսկ լսելը՝ քիստոսի քարոզված խոսքից։ Իսկ ինչպես հավատան, եթե իրենց ասող չլինի, և ինչպես ասեն, եթե ուղարկող չլինի» "Գործք առաքելոց 10։17"
> Իհարկե նա ոչ մեկին չստիպեց, այլ միայն նրանց հասկանալի լեզվով խոսեց, հնարավորություն տալով ընկալել և ընդունել այն, ինչ շատ ուրիշ իրենց իմաստուն համարող փիլիսոփաներ ու ուսյալներ փորձում էին անել, բայց անհաջող։ 
> 
> Իսկ ինչու՞ ես մոռանում Հռոմեական կայսուրությունից ոչ պակաս մեծ մի այլ պետություն` մեր մեջ ասած, բարձր սարերի վրա տներ սարքող, - որին, Հռոմեական կայսրության համեմատ ընդամենը վայրկյաններ պահանջվեցին քրիստոնեությունն ընդունելու համար: Մի՞թե դա ցույց չի տալիս քո սեփական հայրենիքի` այն ժամանակվա համար մարդկության միջին վիճակագրական մակարդակից ավելի բարձր գտնվելը...
> Իսկ դու` կայսրությու՜ն-մայսրությու՜ն...


Եվ այո և ոչ։ Այո, որովհետև հավատում եմ որ հայ ազգն իրոք հատուկ առաքելություն ունի։ «Դրոշակ բարձրացրեք ազգերի մեջ, բաբելոնի վրա բերեք Արարատի, Մինիի և Ասքանազի թագավորությունները» Երեմիայի մարգարեություն 51։27 
Ոչ, որովհետև հայերն էլ այդքան հեշտ ու հանգիստ չհրաժարվեցին իրենց ձեռքով քարից, փայտից, ոսկուց ու արծաթից սարքած իրենց աստվածներից։ Մթա 110թվականին հայոց Սանատրուկ թագավորը 10000 հայի կոտորեց Քրիստոսի ուղերձներին հավատալու համար։ 301 ից սկսած քրիստոնեությունը հրով ու սրով տարածվեց հայաստանում, ինչը հենց քրիստոնեական սկզբմունքներին դեմ է։ Հայ ռամիկն ու նախարարը գիշերը քնեցին որպես հեթանոս, առավոտյան արթնացան որպես քրիստոնյա։ 
Բայց դե հետո իհարկե քրիստոնեությունը որ պատվաստվեց էր հայ ազգին, դարձավ նրա բնական էությունը, այստեղ նորից մի չաղ Այո։

----------

Sambitbaba (05.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մարդիկ իրենց տներն ու քաղաքները դաշտավայրերում են կառուցում: Սովորական քունն արդեն քիչ է նրանց համար` նրանք նույնիսկ քնաբեր դեղ են խմում, որ ավելի լավ քնեն, զբաղվում են ինքնաներշնչմամբ, որպեսզի ավելի քիչ գիտակցեն` չէ որ գիտակցումը ցավ ու տանջանք է պատճառում: Ինչու՞: Չէ՞ որ Հիսուս և Բուդդան ասում են, որ գիտակցումը` մեծագույն երանությու՛նն է: Եվ ուրեմն ինչու՞ է այն ձեզ ցավ պատճառում: Ինչու՞ այդքան ուզում եք մոռանալ: Ինչի՞ց է, որ գիտակցելը տանջալի է այդքան:

Ձեր համար ցավալի է, որովհետև գիտակցում է ձեր էության մեկ հարյուրերորդ մասը միայն: Մնացած իննսունինը տոկոսը ոչինչ չի գիտակցում: Եվ հոգու այդ հարյուրերորդ մասը տանջվում է, երբ տեսնում է, թե ինչ է կատարվում: Նա տեսնում է, որ իննսունինը տոկոսը սուզվել է խելացնորության մեջ, - և տառապում է: Եվ հենց հոգու այդ մեկ-հարյուրերորդին է, որ թմրադեղեր են անհրաժեշտ. սպիրտ, քնաբեր դեղեր, ԼՍԴ, մարիհուանա, սեքս, մանտրաներ կամ էլի ինչ-որ բաներ: Նա նույնպես ցանկանում է մոռանալ: Եվ նա իրոք սուզվում է մթի մեջ, ձուլվում է մնացածի հետ: Այ, այդ ժամանակ դուք հանգիստ եք. գիտակցելու ոչինչ էլ չկա, չկա ոչինչ տեսնելու և դիտարկելու` և ամեն ինչ կարգին է:

Դա ջայլամի վարվելակերպն է: Տեսնելով վտանգը, ջայլամն ուղղակի թաքցնում է գլուխն ավազի մեջ: Երբ գլուխն ավազի մեջ է, նա ոչինչ չի տեսնում և դատում է այսպես. "Քանի որ ես վտանգը չեմ տեսնում, նշանակում է, այն չկա՛": Ջայլամները, եթևի թե, աշխարհի ամենամեծ անաստվածներն են: Չէ՞ որ աթեիստներն էլ են նույն բան ասում. "Քանի որ ես չեմ տեսնում Աստծոն, ուրեմն նա չկա՛: Եթե լիներ, ես կտեսնեի՛ նրան", - կարծես թե ամեն ինչ աշխարհում կարելի է տեսնել: Կարելի՞ է կարծել, թե իրերն իրոք անհետանում են, երբ փակում ես աչքերդ:

Ջայլամը խոթում է գլուխն ավազի մեջ, փակում է աչքերը` և այլևս ոչնչից չի վախենում: Վտանգ չկա՛: Բայց այդպիսի տրամաբանության հետ թշնամիները հաշվի չեն նստում: Հակառակը, այդ տրամաբանության պատճառով դու ամբողջովին հայտնվում ես նրանց իշխանության տակ. աչքերդ փակ են, գլուխդ ավազի մեջ` և քեզ հետ կարելի է անել ինչ ասես: Դու վաղուց կարող էիր փախչել, բայց հիմա արդեն ուշ է, նույնիսկ փախչելու կարիք էլ չկա, չէ՞ որ դու համոզված ես, որ վտանգ չկա: Մի ինչ-որ պահ դա նույնիսկ երջանկություն է բերում` դու ազատվեցի՛ր թշնամուց: Եվ բանն այն չէ, թե թշնամին ինքն է վերացել, ուղղակի քեզ հարմար է այդպես մտածել: Նման երջանկություն մարդիկ ապրում են, երբ շշմեցնում են իրենց թմրադեղերով. էլ ոչ մի խնդիր չկա, չկան ոչ թշնամիներ, ոչ վտանգ, ոչ տագնապի պատճառներ` չէ որ անհանգստանալ կարելի է միայն, երբ դու զգոն ես, երբ ուշադիր ես:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Կարելի՞ է կարծել, թե իրերն իրոք անհետանում են, երբ փակում ես աչքերդ:


Դա ոչ միայն կարելիա կարծել, դա արդեն ապացուցելա քվանտային մեխանիկան: Դիտորդի բացակայության դեպքում մատերիան կազմող տարրական մասնիկները գտնվում են սուպերպոզիցիայի վիճակում: Դիտորդի առկայության դեպքում նոր մասնիկն իրեն պահումա որպես մասնիկ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դա ոչ միայն կարելիա կարծել, դա արդեն ապացուցելա քվանտային մեխանիկան: Դիտորդի բացակայության դեպքում մատերիան կազմող տարրական մասնիկները գտնվում են սուպերպոզիցիայի վիճակում: Դիտորդի առկայության դեպքում նոր մասնիկն իրեն պահումա որպես մասնիկ:


Գիտեմ: Նոր, թարգմանելիս, ես էլ հենց այդ էին մտածում... :Smile:  Բայց այստեղ այդ մասին չէ խոսքը...
Հակառակ դեպքում  կստացվի, որ որսի ժամանակ վագրը` ջայլամի վեր ցցված քամակը չպետք է տեսնի... :Smile:

----------

S.L.V. (07.06.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Գիտեմ: Նոր, թարգմանելիս, ես էլ հենց այդ էին մտածում... Բայց այստեղ այդ մասին չէ խոսքը...
> Հակառակ դեպքում  կստացվի, որ որսի ժամանակ վագրը` ջայլամի վեր ցցված քամակը չպետք է տեսնի...


Ջայլամի տեսանկյունից վագրը գոյություն չունի, քանի գլուխը չի հանել ավազից )) Իսկ էն վագրն ու ջայլամը, որ մենք ենք տեսնում, դիտարկվում են մեր կողմից, այսինքն դիտարկվողն են, ոչ թե դիտարկողը մեր սուբյեկտիվ իրականությունում )

----------


## S.L.V.

Հ.Գ. երբ խոսքը գնումա դիտարկման մասին, իմ կարծիքով նկատի ունենք բոլոր  զգայարանները: Քամակի ցավի զգացումն էլ ա դիտարկում, ուղղակի աչքերով չէ, շոշափող զգայարանով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հ.Գ. երբ խոսքը գնումա դիտարկման մասին, իմ կարծիքով նկատի ունենք բոլոր  զգայարանները: Քամակի ցավի զգացումն էլ ա դիտարկում, ուղղակի աչքերով չէ, շոշափող զգայարանով:


Հա, համաձայն եմ: Բայց եթե դա կապ ունի Թովմասի Ավետարանի մեկնության հետ, եկ խոսենք ջայլամի քամակից էլ: :Smile: 
Ինչու՞մ ես այդ կապը տեսնում: :Think:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Հա, համաձայն եմ: Բայց եթե դա կապ ունի Թովմասի Ավետարանի մեկնության հետ, եկ խոսենք ջայլամի քամակից էլ:
> Ինչու՞մ ես այդ կապը տեսնում:


Ջայլամի օրինակը դու բերեցիր, նենց որ ... ))

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Ջայլամը խոթում է գլուխն ավազի մեջ, փակում է աչքերը` և այլևս ոչնչից չի վախենում: Վտանգ չկա՛: Բայց այդպիսի տրամաբանության հետ թշնամիները հաշվի չեն նստում: Հակառակը, այդ տրամաբանության պատճառով դու ամբողջովին հայտնվում ես նրանց իշխանության տակ. աչքերդ փակ են, գլուխդ ավազի մեջ` և քեզ հետ կարելի է անել ինչ ասես: Դու վաղուց կարող էիր փախչել, բայց հիմա արդեն ուշ է, նույնիսկ փախչելու կարիք էլ չկա, չէ՞ որ դու համոզված ես, որ վտանգ չկա: Մի ինչ-որ պահ դա նույնիսկ երջանկություն է բերում` դու ազատվեցի՛ր թշնամուց: Եվ բանն այն չէ, թե թշնամին ինքն է վերացել, ուղղակի քեզ հարմար է այդպես մտածել: Նման երջանկություն մարդիկ ապրում են, երբ շշմեցնում են իրենց թմրադեղերով. էլ ոչ մի խնդիր չկա, չկան ոչ թշնամիներ, ոչ վտանգ, ոչ տագնապի պատճառներ` չէ որ անհանգստանալ կարելի է միայն, երբ դու զգոն ես, երբ ուշադիր ես:


Այսինքն կարելի է ասել, երբ մարդը հերքում է Աստծուն, նա միաժամանակ կամավ թե ակամա հերքում է նաև սատանայի, դժոխքի, խավարի  ու չար ուժերի գոյությունը: Այդ ժամանակ իհարկե էլ ինչի համար հոգ անել ճիշտ ապրելակերպի համար, եթե միևնույն է ոչ մի պատասխանատվության չես ենթարկվելու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այսինքն կարելի է ասել, երբ մարդը հերքում է Աստծուն, նա միաժամանակ կամավ թե ակամա հերքում է նաև սատանայի, դժոխքի, խավարի  ու չար ուժերի գոյությունը: Այդ ժամանակ իհարկե էլ ինչի համար հոգ անել ճիշտ ապրելակերպի համար, եթե միևնույն է ոչ մի պատասխանատվության չես ենթարկվելու:


Մոտավորապես այդպես... :Smile:  Բայց քանի որ մարդու անձնական կարծիքը ոչ միշտ է համապատասխանում իրականությանը, - հերքում է նա Աստծոն թե ոչ, դրանից նա չի դադարում Աստծո մասնիկը լինել: 

Հիշու՞մ ես, թե ինչ էր ասում Հիսուս. "Աստծո արքայությունը փնտրիր քո ներսում: Իհարկե, այդպես է: Բայց չէ՞ որ դա չի նշանակում, որ այն քո ներսում է միայն... Այն  իմ ներսում էլ է, Ս.Լ.Վ.-ի ներսում էլ է, Ադիի ներսում էլ է, բոլորի ներսում էլ է, - և ստացվում է, որ այն ամենուր է, չէ՞: Ուղղակի կարիք չկա հեռու գնալ, քանզի մենք ամեն մեկս այն մեր մեջ ենք կրում:
Բայց Աստծո արքայության հետ միասին, ստացվում է, որ մեր մեջ է նաև սատանայի, դժոխքի, խավարի ու չարի պատրանքն էլ, և մեզանից ամեն մեկից է կախված, թե ինչն ենք մեր մեջ մղում առաջին պլան: Ինչու է   մնացածը` պատրա՞նք... Որովհետև, եթե *լրջորեն* ընտրում ես մեկը, մյուսը պատրանք է դառնում: Ես, օրինակ, ընտրել եմ Աստծոն, և ինձ համար պատրանք է մնացածը: Մեկ ուրիշը կարող է ընտրել մնացածը, և ուրեմն նրա համար Աստված կդառնա պատրանք: Ընտրության հարց է:

Բայց խոսքն այստեղ` հիշեցնում  եմ, անձնական իրականության մասին է, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի մեր ընդհանուր իրականության հետ... :Smile:

----------

Micke (08.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

Sambitbaba- խոսքերից

Հիշու՞մ ես, թե ինչ էր ասում Հիսուս. "Աստծո արքայությունը փնտրիր քո ներսում: Իհարկե, այդպես է: Բայց չէ՞ որ դա չի նշանակում, որ այն քո ներսում է միայն... Այն իմ ներսում էլ է, Ս.Լ.Վ.-ի ներսում էլ է, Ադիի ներսում էլ է, բոլորի ներսում էլ է, - և ստացվում է, որ այն ամենուր է, չէ՞: Ուղղակի կարիք չկա հեռու գնալ, քանզի մենք ամեն մեկս այն մեր մեջ ենք կրում:
Բայց Աստծո արքայության հետ միասին, ստացվում է, որ մեր մեջ է նաև սատանայի, դժոխքի, խավարի ու չարի պատրանքն էլ, և մեզանից ամեն մեկից է կախված, թե ինչն ենք մեր մեջ մղում առաջին պլան: Ինչու է մնացածը` պատրա՞նք... Որովհետև, եթե լրջորեն ընտրում ես մեկը, մյուսը պատրանք է դառնում: Ես, օրինակ, ընտրել եմ Աստծոն, և ինձ համար պատրանք է մնացածը: Մեկ ուրիշը կարող է ընտրել մնացածը, և ուրեմն նրա համար Աստված կդառնա պատրանք: Ընտրության հարց է:


Հիսուսը մի փոքր այլ կերպ է ասում` "Ձեր երկնային հայրը գիտե թե ձեզ ինչ է պետք:  Իսկ դուք առաջին հերթին փնտրեք երկնքի արքայությունը, իսկ այն մնացած բաները (նկատի ունի ուտելիք, հագնելիք) ձեզ կտրվի: Հիսուսը նկատի չունի որ նյութականը ձեզ հարկավոր չի, այլ նա ասում է, որ պրիորիտետը, այսինքն առաջնահերթությունը ճիշտ դնենք: Իսկ Պողոսն ասում է Հռոմի քրիստոնյաներին ուղղված նամակում " երկնքի արքայությունը ուտելիք և խմելիք չի, այլ խաղաղություն, արդարություն և ուրախություն Աստծո հոգու հետ միասին:  Այսինքն եթե միացնենք իրական այս երկու միտքը, ստացվում է, որ նյութի հետևից ընկած այս խելահեղ վազքը, հեռացնում է մեզ երկնքի արքայությունից: Այո ես էլ եմ համոզված, որ երկնքի արքայությունը հենց հիմա կարելի է ստանալ և ոչ թե միայն մահից հետո, ինչպես հավատում են որոշ մարդիկ: 
Ու եթե փնտրում ես եկրնայ ինը,  ապա ազատվում ես երկրային շղթաներց:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երանությունը գալիս է, երբ հոգիդ հարյուր տոկոսով լցվում է գիտակցությամբ: Դրանից հետո` Բուդդան կատարելապես ճիշտ է, - անհետանում են բոլոր ներքին տարաձայնությունները: Եվ դուք էլ ճիշտ եք, չէ՞ որ փորձը հուշում է ձեզ, որ որքան ավելի զգոն եք, այնքան ավելի շատ վտանգներ եք նկատում: Բայց դուք լրիվ այլ եզրակացություն եք անում. ավելի լավ է քնե՛լ երկար, թող նույնիսկ ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում: Ահա թե ինչու մարդիկ քաղաքները դաշտավայրերում են կառուցում, այլ ոչ թե սարերի գագաթներին:

Կա, սակայն, ևս մեկ պատճառ:


_Բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած, հաստատուն քաղաքը 
չի կարող շուտ ընկնել, և չի կարող գաղտնի լինել:_

Մեր քաղաքները կառուցված են անցողիկից, մահկանացուից, կարճատևից, և, մինչև շինարարությունը կավարտես, տունն արդեն սկսում է փլվել: Մինչև շինարարությունը կավարտվի, դուք ինքնե՛րդ էլ արդեն ավերակի եք նման: Ինչու՞: Մարդիկ միայն անցողիկն են նկատում, նրանք շատ նեղ տեսադաշտ ունեն: Մարդիկ միայն այն են տեսնում, ինչը հենց քթի տակ է, հասանելիության սահմաններում: Իսկ  կողքիդ` ընթացիկ պահն է միայն, հենց այն էլ տեսնում են նրանք: Բայց այդ պահը վերջանում է, սկսվում է ուրիշը` և այն էլ է վերջանում... Մարդիկ ժամանակն ամբողջությամբ չեն տեսնում, նրանք  նկատում են միայն մեկը մյուսին փոխարինող ակնթարթները:

Բոլորածիր դիտարկման համար կատարյալ գիտակցություն է անհրաժեշտ: Այդպիսի տեսողությունը թույլ է տալիս տեսնել կյանքն իր ամբողջ լիությամբ` և ոչ միայն կյանքը, այլև ամբողջ աշխարհը: Մահավիրան տեսնում էր անցյալը, ներկան և ապագան` ժամանակն ամբողությամբ: Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը: Այն մասին, որ քո առջև բացվում է գոյության ամբողջ լիությունը: Միայն տեսնելով ամբողջը, կարելի է հաստատուն քաղաք կառուցել: Ուրիշ էլ ինչպե՞ս:

Դուք չեք կարող կանխագուշակել, թե ինչ տեղի կունենա մեկ վայրկյան հետո: Ինչ էլ անես, հաջորդ պահը կարող է ոչնչացնել քո ձեռքի աշխատանքը: Եվ ամենն, ինչի հետ մենք գործ ունենք, հիմնված է անցողիկի, մասնակիի, այլ ոչ թե ամբողջականի վրա: Ամբողջը կարող է մերժել մեր գործերը, ամբողջի շրջանակներում մեր յուրաքանչյուր մեծագործություն կարող է անիմաստ թվալ:

_Չինացի մի վարպետի մոտ մի ամերիկացի էր սովորում: Եվ երբ եկավ նրա տուն վերադառնալու ժամանակը, ուսուցիչը նրան մի նվեր նվիրեց` փայտե փորագրազարդ մի արկղիկ: Ուսուցիչն ասաց. 
"Կա մի պայման, խոստացիր, որ կկատարես այն: Եվ նույնիսկ եթե որոշես այս արկղիկը նվիրել ինչ-որ մեկին, մի մոռացիր ասել նրան այդ պայմանը: Խոստացիր, 
որ այն կկատարես: Սա շատ հին արկղիկ է, և այդ պայմանը կատարել են բոլորը, ում այն պատկանել է":

"Խոստանում եմ", - գլխով արեց աշակերտը: Արկղիկը շատ գեղեցիկ էր, հին և արտաքինից արժեքավոր, և աշակերտը որոշեց, որ այն արժանի է ցանկացած պայմանի:

"Շատ հասարակ պայման է, - շարունակեց ուսուցիչը: - Այն պետք է պահել այ, այս կողմը` դեպի արևելք: Այդպես արել են բոլորը, և ես խնդրում եմ քեզ հետևել այդ ավանդույթին":

"Իրոք որ բարդ ոչինչ չկա, - զարմացավ աշակերտը: - Իհարկե, ես կկատարեմ այդ պայմանը":

Գալով տուն, նա փաթեթից հանեց արկղիկը, բայց անմիջապես գլխի ընկավ, որ ճաշասենյակում նվերը դնելու տեղ ուղղակի չկա: Ստիպված տեղաշարժեց ամբողջ կահույքը:
 Բայց ճաշասենյակի փոփոխություններից հետո, մյուս սենյակներն ինչ-որ անիմաստ տեսք ստացան: Ամերիկացին ստիպված էր փոխել տան ամբողջ ինտերիերը: 
Դրանից հետո հիմար տեսք ստացավ դրսի այգի՛ն: Եվ տանտերը հասկացավ, որ շատ է հոգնել: Նա նամակ գրեց ուսուցչին. "Արկղիկը վտանգավո՛ր է: 
Պայմանը կատարելու համար ես ստիպված եմ փոխել ամբողջ աշխարհը` ես արդեն վերափոխեցի ամբողջ տունս, տունս շրջապատող այգին, 
և հիմա հերթը հասել է հարևան տիրույթներին": Այն ամերիկացին շատ զգայուն մարդ էր, և տեղի ունեցածը նրան հանում էր հավասարակշռությունից:
_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եթե կյանքդ հիմնված է անցողիկի վրա, ամբողջականության հետ քեզ դժվար կլինի` իրադրության մեջ այն երբեք չի ներգրվի: Նրա հետ ներդաշնակության չես հասնի` մեկ մի բան, մեկ մի այլ, կլինի ոչ այնպես: Մինչև քո քաղաքը, քո ամրոցը կառուցես, պետք է տեսնել ամբողջը, համեմատվել նրա հետ և մղվել հենց նրանից: Ամբողջ կյանքը, բոլոր սովորությունները պետք է կառուցել նայելով ամբողջին: Պետք է ապրել ամբողջի մթնոլորտում: Այդ ժամանակ քո կյանքը կլինի ներդաշնակ, բարեհունչ, հակառակ դեպքում ինչ-որ բան միշտ կլինի ոչ այնպես, ինչ-որ բան միշտ դուրս կմնա ընդհանուր պատկերից, էքսցենտրիկ տեսք կունենա:

Ամեն մարդ յուրովի էքսցենտրիկ է: Հրաշալի բառ է` "էքսցենտրիկությու՛ն": Այն նշանակում է "լինել կենտրոնից դուրս, ոչ կենտրոնում", - այսինքն ոչ այնտեղ, որտեղ պետք է: Ինչու՞ բոլոր մարդիկ էքսցենտրիկ են, կենտրոնից, կիզակետից, կյանքի ներդաշնակությունից դուրս են ընկել: Որովհետև ամեն մեկը կառուցում է իր կյանքը, ելնելով այսրոպեականից, բայց ընթացիկ պահը` բոլորովին էլ ամբողջը չէ: Պահն` ընդամենը մասնիկ է, հավերժության մանրիկ և աննշմարելի պատառիկ: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ներդաշնակության հասնել հավերժականի հետ, եթե կյանքդ այսրոպեականի վրա է հիմնված: Ահա թե ինչու է Հիսուս ասում. "Կառուցեք ձեր կյանքը, հիմնվելով ամբողջի, հավերժի, այլ ոչ թե անցողիկի վրա:  


_Բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած, հաստատուն քաղաքը
չի կարող շուտ ընկնել, և չի կարող գաղտնի լինել:_

Ձեր քաղաքն անպայման կընկնի, ավերակ կդառնա: Այդպես էլ կլինի՛: Եթե չեք հավատում Հիսուսին, ձեր կյանքին նայեք. դա ավերակների կույտ է: Արդեն քարուքանդ է եղել, նախքան դուք կհասցնեիք կառուցել այն: Դուք` ավերված քաղաք եք: Ինչու՞ այդպես պատահեց: Անցողիկի պատճառով: Սովորեք ժամանակին ոչ ենթակա հավերժը տեսնել:

Ինչպե՞ս սովորել տեսնել այն: Որքան ավելի բարձր է գիտակցությունը, այնքան ավելի լայն է տեսադաշտը: Կանգնեք փողոցում ծառի տակ և ինքներդ կհամոզվեք. ճանապարհը տեսանելի է մինչև մոտակա շրջադարձը, հետո ոչինչ չի երևում: Բայց, եթե բարձրանաք ծառն ու նայեք այնտեղից, տեսադաշտը շատ ավելի լայն կդառնա: Իսկ երբ նստած ես ինքնաթիռի մեջ, ամբողջ քաղաքն ասես ափիդ մեջ լինի: Որքան ավելի բարձր ես, այնքան ավելի շատ ես տեսնում, որքան ավելի ցածր` այնքան ավելի քիչ: Գիտակցության սանդուղքն աստիճանների է բաժանված: Եվ երբ բարձրանում ես ամենավերևը, քո հայացքի առջև հավերժությունն է բացվում:

Նկատե՞լ եք այսպիսի մանրուք: Կանգնած ես ծառի տակ, նայում ես արևելք` և ոչինչ չես տեսնում, իսկ ծառին նստած մտերիմդ գոչում է. "Հե՜յ, այնտեղով սայլ է անցնում":

"Չե՛մ տեսնում ոչ մի սայլ, - պատասխանում ես դու, որտեղի՞ց սայլ գտար": Քեզ համար սայլը` ապագան է, իսկ ծառին նստած մտերիմիդ համար, այն արդեն ներկայում է: Մի մտածեք, թե բոլորի համար ներկան միանման է: Ձեր ներկան` մի բան է, իսկ իմը` լրիվ այլ բան: Իմ ներկան` իմն է, և կարող է բոլորովին նման չլինել ձերին: Ամեն ինչ գիտակցության աստիճանից է կախված:

Բուդդայի համար ժամանակի յուրաքանչյուր ակնթարթ` ներկա է: Նրա համար ապագա գոյություն չունի` նա ժամանակը տեսնում է իր ամբողջությամբ: Հիսուսի համար ամեն ինչ տեղի է ունենում ներկայում. անցյալ չկա, չէ որ նա անցյալը հիմա էլ է տեսնում; ապագա էլ չկա` նրա համար ապագան էլ է տեղի ունենում հիմա: Գիտակցության գագաթնակետից տեսանելի է ամբողջը, և այդ պատճառով այնտեղ չկա ոչ անցյալ, ոչ ապագա` ամեն ինչ տեղի է ունենում այստեղ և հիմա: Ապագան ի հայտ է գալիս, միայն երբ տեսադաշտդ սահմանափակ է: Իրականում ապագա չկա, դա գոյության ինչ-որ հատկություն չէ: Ապագայի հասկացությունը նշանակում է միայն այն, որ քո տեսադաշտը լրիվ չէ: Ամենն, ինչ անց է կացել տեսադաշտի միջով, կոչվում է անցյալ, իսկ ինչե դեռ նրա մեջ չի մտել` ապագա: Բայց այդ ամենը տեղի է ունենում հավերժության մեջ:

Ժամանակը հորինված է այն պատճառով, որովհետև մարդիկ ցածրում են ապրում: Բոլոր համաշխարհային մշակույթներն ընդգծում են, որ, երբ սուզվում _ես սամադհիի_, երանության, խորին խորհրդածման  մեջ, ժամանակն անհետանում է: Ի՞նչ նկատի ունեն: Կորչում է անցյալի, ներկայի, ապագայի բաժանվածությունն ինքը. ամեն ինչ կա, բայց կա ժամանակից դուրս, առանց բաժանման: Կառուցեք ձեր քաղաքն այն բանի հիման վրա, ինչը ժամանակից դուրս է, պետք չէ կառուցել այն անցողիկի վրա, հակառակ դեպքում տները կքանդվեն, չէ որ այսրոպեականն արագահոս է և անխուսափելիորեն անցյալ է գնալու: Ինչու՞ եմ ես ասում, որ ձեր ամրոցն ավերակ կդառնա, նախքան դուք այն սարքեք: Որովհետև շինարարության ակնթարթն ինքն արդեն անցյալ է դարձել, ենթարկվել է մոռացության, այն այլևս չկա: Երկիրը ձեր ոտքերի տակ անընդհատ շարժվում է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած, հաստատուն քաղաքը..._


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում "հաստատուն": Այստեղ, իրենց ցածրավայրերում, մարդիկ անվերջ վախենում են, ոչնչում վստահություն չեն զգում, մշտապես երկյուղած ինչ-որ վտանգ են սպասում: Ցածրավայրում վխտում են ուրվականները, ստվերները, թշնամիները: Այստեղ ատելությունն է թագավորում...


_Ես մի պատմություն եմ լսել ճանճի մասին, որ պատահաբար սուպերմարկետ էր ընկել: Ցուցափեղկում միջատների ոչնչացման համար միջոցներ էին դրված: 
Ճանճը նայեց ցուցափեղկին ու կարդաց կարմիր տառերով գրված հայտարարությունը. "Նորագույն ցնցղնիչ` 
վայրկենապես ոչնչացնում է ճանճերի՛ն":

"Որքա՜ն չար են բոլորը"... - հոգոց հանեց ճանճն ու թռավ:_

Դուք ապրում եք ցածրավայրում, որտեղ ամեն բան վայրկենական ոչնչացման է նշանադրված: Դուք ապրում եք մահվան դաշտավայրում` այստեղ քեզ մահից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչ չեն երաշխավորում:

Դուք երբևիցէ խորհե՞լ եք այն մասին, որ այս կյանքում մահից բացի, որոշակի ոչինչ գոյություն չունի: Ավելի լավ կլիներ հակառակը, բայց այստեղ վստահ կարելի է լինել մեկ բանի վրա միայն. վաղ թե ուշ մեռնելու ես: Սա է ամենն, ինչ կարելի է ասել ցածրավայրի մասին. վաղ թե ուշ մեռնելու ես: Մնացած ամեն ինչի մասին վստահորեն ոչինչ ասել չես կարող` կարող է, այո, իսկ կարող է նաև ոչ: Մի՞թե դա կյանք է, եթե քեզ միայն մահն է երաշխավորված: Բայց դա ճշմարիտ է, չէ՞ որ մթի մեջ մահից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա, չգիտակցվածությունը` դա էլ հենց մահն է: Համենայն դեպս, վստահ ճանապարհ է դեպի մահ:

Մոռացության մեջ ընկնելու ցանկությունը նշանակում է ձգտել դեպի մահ: Հոգում մեռնելու խորին ցանկություն է թաքնված, հակառակ դեպքում ամեն մեկը կձգտեր դեպի բարձունքները: Կյանքի վերջին տարիներին Ֆրոյդը շատ կարևոր երևույթ բացահայտեց: Նա անվանեց այն _թանաթոս`_  դա ձգտումն է դեպի մահ: Ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում նա մտորում էր միայն լիբիդոյի մասին` դա այն թեորիան է, որի համաձայն մարդ ապրում է կյանքի հանդեպ կամքի շնորհիվ: Բայց որքան ավելի էր խորանում Ֆրոյդը դեպի կյանքը ձգտման գաղտնիքների մեջ, այնքան ավելի էր պակասում նրա վստահությունը: Որքան ավելի լավ էր հասկանում կամքը կյանքի հանդեպ, այնքան ավելի էր կասկածում, որ ավելի խորն է թաքնված մեռնելու ցանկությունը: 

Դժվար էր Ֆրոյդի համար, չէ՞ որ նա գծային էր մտածում, միատարածքային: Նա արիստոտելական տրամաբանության հետևորդ էր: Բայց լիբիդոյի հասկացության մեջ հակասական մի բան կա. դա ապրելու ցանկությունն է, կյանքի ծարավը, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ գոյություն ունի նաև թանաթոսը, ձգտումը դեպի մահ: Դա շատ էր անհանգստացնում Ֆրոյդին: Բայց հենց այդ մասին էին ասում ժամանակին Հիսուս և Բուդդան. սովորական մարդն այնքան անօգտակար է, որ նրա կյանքն ապարդյուն է, հիասթափություններով լիքը, և դրանից մեռնել ես ուզում:

Ամեն անգամ, երբ ցանկանում ես տրվել մոռացման, դրա պատճառն է մահվան ծարավը, չէ որ չգիտակցվածությունը հենց կարճատև մահ է, որ կա: Առանց քնի մի քանի օր էլ չես ապրի, որովհետև քնել` նշանակում է ժամանակավորապես մահանալ: Քունն անհրաժեշտ է, դա խորը հոգեբանական պահանջ է: Եթե ամեն օր մի ութ ժամ չմեռնես, մեկ օր անգամ նորմալ ապրել չես կարող, չէ որ քո ամբողջ կյանքն այնպիսի խռնաշփոթ է, որ միակ երանությունը` չգոյունն է: Ավելի լավ է "չլինել", քան "լինել": Եվ այդ պատճառով քեզ լավ ես զգում, երբ սուզվում ես մոռացության մեջ: Քեզ լավ ես զգում, երբ հաջողեցնում ես մոռանալ քեզ քաղաքական պայքարում, նացիստների նախիրի մեջ կամ շուկայական խառնաշփոթում, - դու քեզ լավ ես զգում, որովհետև դա փոքրիկ մահ է: Դու անհետանում ես, մնում է միայն ամբոխը:

Ահա թե ինչու այդքան հաճախ ի հայտ են գալիս դիկտատորներ` ձեր մեռնելու ցանկությունից: Դիկտատորները լիքն էին նույնիսկ քսաներորդ դարում: Նրանք ամեն մեկին առանց չարչարանքի մեռնելու հնարավորություն են տալիս: Նույն այդ պատճառով էլ շարունակվում են պատերազմները` և նրանք այդպես էլ շարունակվելու են, քանզի մարդիկ բոլորովին չեն փոխվում: Մարդիկ չեն ցանկանում փոխվել: Պատերազմները սանձազերծվում են մահվան հանդեպ խորին ձգտման շնորհիվ: Ամեն մեկը ցանկանում է սպանել` և լինել սպանված: Կյանքը` այնքան ծանր բեռ է, որ երբեմն միակ ելքը մահն է թվում: Եվ, եթե դուք	 մինչև օրս ձեր վերջը չեք տվել, պետք չէ ձեզ կենսասեր համարել: Ո՛չ: Դուք ուղղակի վախենու՛մ եք: Ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ այդքան սիրում եք կյանքը, - կյանքը սիրողները դեպի բարձունքներն են գնում, չէ որ որքան ավելի բարձր, այնքան ավելի շատ կյանք: Այդ պատճառով էլ Հիսուս խոստանում է. "Հետևիր ինձ, և ես քեզ շռայլ կյանք կնվիրեմ":

Այդ պատճառով է Հիսուս ասում. "Ես եմ կյանքը, մեծ կյանքը: Հետևի՛ր ինձ": Բայց դժվար է նրա ետևից գնալ, չէ որ դուք այնքան ուժ եք ներդրել ձեր դաշտավայրում, այնքան ժամանակ եք ծախսել կյանքի մռայլ կողմերի վրա` և, գլխավորը, վախենում եք ապրել իսկական կյանքով: Դուք անում եք ամեն բան, միայն թե այնքան էլ չապրեք, միայն թե բավարարվեք կյանքի մանրուքներով: Ապրում եք, ասես մեքենաներ, ամեն ինչ ձեր շուրջ մեխանիկական սարքեր եք դարձնում, որպեսզի ոչ մի բանի մասին չանհանգստանաք` չէ որ դուք չէ, որ ապրելու եք այդ ամենի մե՛ջ:

Պատերազմները կշարունակվեն, բռնությունն ու դաժանությունը կմնա, մարդիկ առաջվա պես կսպանեն իրար: Ամբողջ ջանքերն ուղղված են այն բանի վրա միայն, որպեսզի զենքեր հորինեն համընդհանուր ինքնասպանության համար: Եվ հորինեցի՛ն այն` դա միջուկային զենքն է: Ինչու՞ գիտնականներն ամբողջ կյանքեր ծախսեցին ոչնչացման միջոցներ հորինելու վրա: Որովհետև դա մարդու խորին ձգտումն է` մեռնել, մեռնել ամեն գնով: Մենք այդ չենք գիտակցում` բայց բավական է գտնել այն քո մեջ, և անմիջապես սկսվում է փոխակերպումը: Բայց փոխարենը մարդիկ հաճախ ասում են. "Եվ ինչու՞ եմ ես աշխարհ եկել"...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ասում են, որ հույն փիլիսոփա Փիլոնն այսպես է ասել. "Կա երկու երջանկություն. առաջինը` չծնվել, երկրորդը` շուտ մեռնել": Աշխարհում երկու՛ ուրախություն կա միայն: Առաջինը. չծնվել ընդհանրապես, բայց այստեղ ոչ ոքու բախտը չի բերել` մենք արդեն ծնվել ենք: Մնում է մի հույս միայն` մեռնել հնարավորինս արագ: Մեր մեջ ասած, Փիլոնն ապրել է 97 տարի: Մի անգամ նրան հարցրեցին. "Իսկ ինչու՞ դու մինչև օրս վերջ չես տվել կյանքիդ": Իսկ նա պատասխանեց. "Ես դիմանում էի այս կյանքին, միայն որպեսզի ուրիշներին պատմեմ ճշմարտությունը: Ճշմարտությունն այն մասին, որ միակ ելքը` հնարավորինս շուտ մեռնելն է":

Ինքնասպանությունը` խորին բնազդ է: Բավական է ինչ-որ բան այնպես չգնա, և դուք անմիջապես ցանկանում եք ինքնասպանություն գործել: Բայց հոգևոր մարդը գիտակցում է, որ իր հոգու խորքում մահվան ծարավն է թաքնված: Որտեղի՞ց է այն այնտեղ: Պետք է լուսավորես քեզ, որպեսզի գտնես այն մութ անկյունդ, որտեղ թաքնվել է մահը և կամաց-կամաց խժռում է քեզ: Մարդիկ մահանում են ոչ հանկարծակի` նրանք մեռնում են դանդաղ, ամբողջ յոթանասուն տարիների ընթացքում: Մահը` կյանքի ամենավերջում չէ, այն սկսվում է արդեն իսկ ծննդից: Ամեն հոգոցը, ամեն պահը` ևս մեկ քայլ է դեպի մահը, դեպի անխուսափելի կործանում: Մահը` շտապողական բան չէ, այն ձգված է յոթանասուն տարիների մեջ:

Եվ սակայն դուք արդեն մահանում եք և հոգու խորքում ցանկանում եք այդ` որքան ավելի շուտ, այնքան ավելի լավ: Ինքնասպանություն գործել ուղղակի վախենում եք, սարսափելի է դրան գնալ` դուք չգիտեք, թե հետո ինչ է լինելու: Եվ հանդուրժում եք ձեր կյանքը, այլ ոչ թե ուրախանում եք նրան որպես Աստծո նվերի: Ուղղակի հանդուրժում եք, տանում եք ինչ-որ կերպ` և սպասում եք այն պահին, երբ վերջապես գնացքից կիջնեք:


_Մի անգամ մտերիմները ճաշի հրավիրեցին Թոմաս Էդիսոնին: Նա քչախոս մարդ էր և աղմկոտ շրջապատում իրեն օտար ափսեի մեջ էր զգում: Նա սովոր էր միայնությանը, խաղաղ արհեստանոցում աշխատելուն: Նա գյուտարար 
էր, մտազբաղ մարդ: Ուրիշների ներկայությամբ նա իր տեղը չէր գտնում: Բայց սեղանի շուրջ շատ հյուրեր էին հավաքվել, բոլորը ծամում էին, շատախոսում, բամբասում` և Էդիսոնը որոշեց, 
որ աննկատելիորեն հեռանալու ճիշտ ժամանակն է: Նա գաղտնի մոտեցավ դռանը, հուսալով աննկատելիորեն դուրս պրծնել, բայց հենց շեմին նրան հանկարծ ձայն տվեցին: Տանտերը 
նկատեց նրան ու գոչեց. "Պարոն Էդիսոն, պատմեք, ինչի՞ վրա եք դուք հիմա աշխատում":

"Փնտրում եմ ե՛լք", - պատասխանեց Էդիսոնը:_

Մարդիկ լարված` ելք են փնտրում: Հիշե՛ք այդ մասին:

----------

S.L.V. (26.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բայց ինչու՞ ուղղակի չուրախանալ կյանքին, չէ՞ որ դա մեծ նվեր է: Դուք դրան չեք արժանացել, այդ պատճառով էլ ասում եմ, որ դա մեծագույն բարեհաճություն է: Աշխարհը` կամ Աստված, անվանեք, ինչպես կուզեք, - ձեզ կյանք է նվիրել: Դա նվեր է, շռայլ նվեր` դուք արտասովոր ոչինչ չեք արել, դուք դրան չեք արժանացել: Եվ ուրեմն ինչու՞ չուրախանալ կյանքին, ինչու՞ երջանկություն ու երախտագիտություն չզգալ: Չե՞ որ տեղին է նույնիսկ պար գալ ուրախությունից: Ի՞նչն է ձեզ խանգարում: Երանությունը վայելելու համար ավելի շատ գիտակցվածություն է անհրաժեշտ: Տառապելու համար վեհ գիտակցություն չի պահանջվում: Տառապելու համար խավարն էլ բավական է, գիտակցության նշույլը, - դրա համար ցերեկ պետք չի, գիշերն էլ է բավարար: Բայց, երանության մեջ գտնվելու համար զարգացած գիտակցություն է անհրաժեշտ: 

Եթե հանդիպեք տխրող սրբի, իմացեք, որ նա` սուրբ չէ: Գիտակցության աճը միայն երանություն է բերում, լցնում է մարդուն իսկական ծիծաղով, նրան ինչ-որ չափով նմանեցնում է երեխայի: Նա կարող է վազվզել թիթեռների հետևից, նա ուրախանում է հասարակ ուտելիքին և այնպիսի հրճվանք է ապրում սովորական մանրուքներից, որ շուրջբոլորն ամեն ինչ նրա համար երջանկության աղբյուր է դառնում: Նրա համար ամենուր` Աստծո երանությունն է, և սուրբը երախտապարտ է իր կյանքի ամեն ակնթարթի համար, ամեն իր հոգոցի համար: Այո, նա ուրախանում է նույնիսկ շնչառությանը, սովորական ներշնչմանն ու արտաշնչմանը` չէ որ դա այնպիսի՜ երանություն է: Եթե հանդիպեք տխուր սրբի, իմացեք, որ ինչ-որ բան այնպես չէ: Ուրեմն նա դեռ առաջվա պես ցածրավանդակում է ապրում, նա դեռ գագաթ չի բարձրացել, այլ կերպ նա պետք է շողարձակեր իր ամբողջ էությամբ, իր մանկական անմիջականությամբ, անվրդովությամբ և խիզախությամբ: Գիտակցությունը պետք է նրան հավաստիորեն ամրապնդած լիներ:

Ինչու՞ է գիտակցությունն ամրապնդում: Որքան ավելի բարձր է գիտակցությունդ, այնքան ավելի հստակորեն ես հասկանում, որ դու չես մեռնի, որ մահ ուղղակի չկա: Մահը` միայն այնտեղ է, մռայլ դաշտավայրում: Բայց դու ամրապնդել ես քո քաղաքը, դու պաշտպանված ես մահից: Որքան ավելի շատ է գիտակցվածությունդ, այնքան ավելի ես հասկանում, որ դու` հավերժ ես, աստվածային ես: Առայժմ դուք դեռ չգիտեք, թե ով եք: Սա անտեղյակության դաշտավայրն է, այստեղ իշխում է մահը, այստեղ մահից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա, - և դուք ապրում եք վախի մեջ, դողում եք սարսափից: Նայեք ձեր ներսը, այնտեղ վախից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա: Ամեն ինչ լրիվ բնական է. եթե շուրջբոլորդ մահ է միայն, ներսումդ միայն վախ կլինի:

Բայց երբ հասնում ես գագաթին, քո ներսում` սեր է, որովհետև շուրջդ` հավերժությունն է: Այլևս վախ չկա` այն չի էլ կարող լինել, չէ որ դու գիտես այլևս, որ անկործանելի ես, անմահ ես: Մահն անհնար է, այստեղ մահ չի լինում: Ահա թե ինչ հաստատունության մասին է ասում Հիսուս:


_Բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած, հաստատուն քաղաքը..._

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիշեք, որ ամենահուսալի պաշտպանութունը` սարի բարձրությունն ի՛նքն է...


_Բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած, հաստատուն քաղաքը
չի կարող շուտ ընկնել, և չի կարող գաղտնի լինել:_

Դաշտավայրում քաղաքներն անընդհատ ավերվում են, իսկ գագաթին, որքան էլ տարօրինակ թվա, երբեք: Պարադոքսային է հնչում, չէ՞ որ բարձր տեղից, թվում է թե, ավելի հաճախ են ընկնում: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ընկնել, եթե արդեն իսկ ցածում ես: Քայլում ես ուղիղ հողի վրա, իսկ սովորաբար ընկնում են բարձր տեղից` բայց դա հնարովի բան է: Ներքինի աշխարհում վերևից չե՛ս ընկնի: Բարձրանալով ներքին բարձունքները, արդեն նրանցից ընկնել չկա: Այն, ինչ ներսում է, խլել չես կարող: Բարձրից ընկնելու հեքիաթը ճշմարիտ է միայն արտաքին աշխարհի համար:

Այնտեղ մարդիկ ընկնում են, հազիվ բարձրացած: Դժբախտությունն այն է, որ բոլոր այդ սարերը` նույնպես ցածրավայրի մասերն են, դրանք իսկական բարձրունքներ չեն: Եթե համբավ ես ձեռք բերել, կարող ես չկասկածել, որ վաղ թե ուշ քեզ կկխայտառակեն: Եթե բարձրացել ես գահին, վաղ թե ուշ քեզ այնտեղից ցած կգցեն: Ամենն, ինչին հասնում են այս աշխարհում, կարելի է խլել: Բայց ներքինը ձեռք ես բերում հավերժ, դա արդեն ոչ ոք խլել չի կարող: Գիտելիքները չես խլի` երբ ինչ-որ բանի հասնում ես, գիտելիքները քո մասն են դառնում: Դա նույնը չէ, ինչ տիրել ինչ-որ իրի, - ճանաչածը միաձուլվում է քեզ հետ, այն արդեն չես մոռանա:

Եթե մի անգամ արդեն ճանաչել ես, որ անմահ ես, մի՞թե դա կարելի է մոռանալ: Հետ սովորել, մոռանալ գիտելիքն անհնար է` ճանաչում ես մեկընդմիշտ: Իսկական գիտելիքը հենց այն է, որը երբեք չի մոռացվում: Մնացած ամեն ինչ` ոչ թե ըմբռնում է, այլ մտապահում: Ամենն, ինչ կարելի է մոռանալ, - սովորական հիշողություն է:

Իսկական գիտելիքները նույնիսկ ամբողջ ցանկությամբ չես մոռանա: Նրանք անհնար է մոռանալ: Նրանք դարձել են դու, քո մասը, քո հոգու մասնիկը: Նրանց նույնիսկ հիշել պետք չէ` հիշել ստիպված ես այն միայն, ինչը դեռ հոգուդ հետ չի սերտաճել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած, հաստատուն քաղաքը
չի կարող շուտ ընկնել, և չի կարող գաղտնի լինել:_


Եվ այն չի կարող լինել գաղտնի... Բարձր սարի վրա քաղաքը տեսանելի է բոլորին, հավերժականը տեսանելի է բոլորին` այն չես թաքցնի: Ու՞ր թաքցնես Բուդդային: Ինչպե՞ս մարդկային աչքերից թաքցնել Հիսուսին: Անհնա՛ր է: Դրանք հսկայական երևույթներ են, նրանք թափանցում են ամեն ինչի մեջ աշխարհում, ամեն ինչի վրա անջնջելի հետք են թողնում:

Հիսուսին կարելի է խաչել, բայց ուշադրություն չդարձնել նրա վրա` անհնար է: Եվ նրանք, ովքեր նրան խաչեցին, մինչև օրս հատուցում են դրա համար: Թվում էր թե, մահապատժի ենթարկեցին մեն-միակ մարդու, հասարակ հյուսնի որդու` մեծ բան չէ՛: Հրեաները, երևի թե որոշեցին, որ ոչ ոք այդ չի էլ նկատի. մահապատժի ենթարկեցին ինչ-որ հյուսնի որդու, ընդ որում դատեցին նրան օրենքի համաձայն` ի՞նչ կա այստեղ: Բայց հետո երկու հազար տարի հրեաները հատուցում էին այդ մահապատժի համար` տառապում էին այդ ժողովրդի բազմաթիվ սերունդներ: Ինչպիսի՛ անհեթեթությու՛ն: Հրեաներն ասում էին. "Մենք մեղավոր չե՛նք ոչնչում": Եվ յուրովի նրանք ճիշտ են, չէ՞ որ նրանք, ովքեր խաչեցին Հիսուսին, վաղուց մեռած են:

Բայց Հիսուսի պես մարդիկ ապրում են ժամանակից դուրս: Նրան խաչում են հիմա էլ, Հիսուսի մահապատիժը շարունակվում է հավերժ: Դա անցյալ չէ, չէ որ Հիսուսի համար անցյալ գոյություն չունի: Ամեն ինչ տեղի է ունենում հենց հիմա. հենց հիմա նա խաչված է խաչին: Եվ թող հրեաները մտածում են, որ դրանք անցած բաներ են, մահապատժի բոլոր մեղավորները մեռած են արդեն, իսկ հետագա սերունդները վատ ոչինչ չեն արել: Այո, այդ նրանց նախնիներն էին, իսկ կոնկրետ իրենք ինչո՞վ են մեղավոր: Սակայն Հիսուսին խաչում են հիմա էլ, մահապատիժը ձգվել է բոլոր ժամանակների մեջ: Դա վաղեմի անցյալ չէ. վերքերը դեռ թարմ են, և այդ վերքերը միշտ կմնան մարդկանց սրտերում: Եվ հրեաները տառապում էին` տառապում էին սարսափելի, չէ որ անցած քսան դարերի ընթացքում մի մարդու պատճառով զոհվեցին միլիոնավոր հրեաներ: Միլիոններ` մեկի համա՛ր: Դա սարսափելի անարդարություն է թվում...

Բայց դուք չեք հասկանում, թե _ինչ_  մարդ էր դա, այդ պատճառով է ձեզ թվում, թե դա անարդարացի է: Այդ մարդը միլիոնների՛ արժի: Խաչելով հյուսնի այդ որդուն, հրեաները սկսեցին իրենց խաղը կրակի հետ: Նրան փորձեցին թաքցնել, բայց այդպիսի մարդկանց գաղտնի չես պահի: Ուզում էին ջնջել նրա մասին հիշողությունն անգամ. հրեական տարեգրություններում Հիսուսի մահապատժի մասին ոչ մի հիշատակություն չկա: Քրիստոնեական ժամանակագրություններում կա, բայց հրեաները որոշեցին այդ մահապատժի մասին չհիշատակել անգամ: Բայց այդպիսի մարդկանց չես թաքցնի, և այդ պատճառով զոհվել սկսեցին իրենք հրեաները: Նրանք տանջվում էին, որովհետև ջանում էին կկոցել աչքերն ու չնկատել արևին: Իսկ ամենաողբերգականն այն է, որ հենց նրանք էլ ծնել էին Հիսուսին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս` հրեա էր: Եվ հրեա մնաց մինչև վերջ` նա երբեք քրիստոնյա չի եղել: Իսկ հրեաները սպասում էին նրան երկար հազարամյակներ: Բազմաթիվ մարգարեներն ասել էին. "Կգա մարդ, ով կփրկի ձեզ: Շուտով ձեզ կայցելի Փրկիչը": Հազարամյակներ շարունակ մարգարեներն ավետում էին այդ մասին տանիքներից, և բոլոր հրեաները համբերատար սպասում էին: Նրանք աղոթում էին ու սպասում... Եվ ամբողջ ողբերգությունն այն է, որ, երբ Փրկիչը եկավ, նրան մահապատժի՛ ենթարկեցին: Երբ նա եկավ ու նրանց դուռը թակեց, հրեաները գոչեցին. "Ո՛չ: Դու` նա՛ չես, ում մենք սպասում ենք": Ինչու՞ այդպես պատահեց:

Գիտակցությունը հեշտորեն է սպասում, նա սովոր է հուսալ, երազել ու հավատալ: Բայց հիշեք. եթե Աստված թակի ձեր դուռը, դուք նրան նույնպես կլարեք` չնայած այն բանին, որ աղոթում եք նրան: Ի՞նչ է ուրեմն տեղի ունենում երբ Աստված թակում է դուռը: Ինչու՞ մարդիկ լարում են նրան: Որովհետև տանը տեղ հերիքում է միայն մեկի համար: Եթե Աստված ներս գա, դուք ստիպված կլինեք անհետանաալ` ահա՛ թե ինչն է բանը:

Քանի դեռ սպասում ես` դու ապրում ես, դու կաս: Հրեաները շատ էին հպարտանում, որ Փրկիչն իրենց մեջ է ծնվելու: Նրանք իրենց ընտրյալներ երևակայեցին. իբր Աստված միայն իրենց ազգն է ընտրել, Աստծո Որդին պետք է ծնվի հրեական ընտանիքում: Դա շատ էր շոյում նրանց  ինքնասիրությունը: Բայց, երբ Փրկիչը հայտնվեց, թակեց դռներն ու ասաց. "Ես եկել եմ Աստծո տված խոստումը կատարելու", - նրան պատասխանեցին. "Ոչ, դու նա չես, ում մենք սպասում ենք: Եվ, եթե մեկ անգամ ևս համարձակվես քեզ Փրկիչ անվանել, մենք քեզ կսպանե՛նք": Ի՞նչն է, ուրեմն, հարցը:

Հարցը մարդիկ են: Եթե ներս թողնես Հիսուսին, դու ինքդ ուրեմն ստիպված ես վերանալ, ստիպված կլինես տարրալուծվել նրա մեջ` ամբողջովին տրվել նրան: Հաճելի էր երազել, որ Փրկիչը հենց քեզ մոտ է գալու, քո աստվածաընտրյալ ազգի մոտ, բայց, երբ նա վերջապես եկավ, ոչ ոք նրան ընդունել չհամարձակվեց:

Հիսուսին ուղղակի սպանեցին, նույնիսկ առանց տարեգրություններում այդ մասին գրառելու: Հրեաները ցանկանում էին մոռանալ տեղի ունեցածը, ձևացնել, իբր ոչինչ չի եղել: Եվ այդ դեպքում նորից կարելի կլիներ երազել ապագայի մասին` նրանք, մեր մեջ ասած, շարունակում էին հուսալ: Հրեաները շարունակում էին երազել, որ Փրկիչը դեռ գալու է: Ահա թե ինչ կասեմ ես ձեզ. եթե նա կարողանար էլ նորից գալ, չէր գա այլևս: Նա արդեն հասկացավ, թե ինչ կլինի հետո. իրեն նորից կսպանեն: Եվ հրեաներն իրոք սարսափելի տառապում էին` որովհետև ջանում էին չնկատել բարձր սարի վրայի քաղաքը:

Նրանք ջանում էին թաքցնել այդ քաղաքը, ուշադրություն չդարձնել արևի վրա` նրանք ցանկանում էին թաքցնել ճշմարտությունը: Իրեն` ճշմարտությանը նրանք խաչեցին: Բայց ինչպե՞ս ճշմարտությանը մահապատժի կենթարկես, ինչպ՞ես կսպանես նրան` այն հավերժ է, անմահ է: Հրեաները մինչև օրս չեն հասկանում, թե ինչու իրենց վիճակվել է այդքան երկար տառապել: Մեղքի զգացումը... այո, հոգու խորքում նրանց ծվատում է մեղքի զգացումը: Ամեն մի հրեա իրեն մեղավոր է զգում, այդ զգացումը հետևում է նրան ստվերի պես: Նրանք ամաչում են, որ ուրացան Փրկիչին, երբ նա հայտնվեց: Հոգու խորքում հրեաները գիտեն, որ աշխարհի ամենասարսափելի մեղքն են գործել` վռնդել են Աստծոն, երբ նա թակեց իրենց դուռը:

Բայց Աստված չի հարմարվում մեր սպասումներին` նա միշտ անճանաչելի է: Եթե նա սկսի թող տալ մարդկանց, կդադարի Աստված լինել: Աստված` միշտ անծանոթ մեկն է, նա միշտ անճանաչելի է: Դա այն անհայտն է, որը թակում է հայտնիի դուռը: Նա չի գա ձեզ ծանոթ տեսքով` նա ինքնին գաղտնիք է արդեն, հանելուկ: Դուք կուզենայիք ճանաչել նրան, ինչպես մաթեմաթիկական ֆորմուլա, - բայց ո՛չ: Նա ֆորմուլաների չի ենթարկվում, նա` կենդանի է, իսկ ֆորմուլաներով նկարագրման ենթակա է միայն մեռած նյութը: Կենդանին` միշտ հանելուկ է:

----------

Micke (06.07.2016)

----------


## Micke

Անկեղծորեն շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում։ 
Ի դեպ՝ հրեաների պահով. նրանք պետք է, որ փակեին իրենց սրտի դռները տիրոջ առաջ, նրան պետք է որ սպանեին, որովհետև "առանց արյուն թափելու, ներում չկա" (մեջբերումն աստվածաշնչից) և չկար այդպիսի արյուն, որն ի վիճակի կլիներ ողջ մարդկության մեղքը քավելու, դրա համար Աստված ասաց "իմ արյունը թող լինի ձեզ քավություն" "Որովհետև Աստված այնքան սիրեց մարդուն, որ իր կյանքը զոհեց նրա համար, որպեսզի ամեն ոք, ով կընդունի այդ զոհը, կորստյան չգնա, այլ ապրի" 
Չլիներ հրեաների "փակ դուռը" չէինք ունենա հավակնություն, որ Աստված մեր դուռը մի օր կթակի։
Սամ ջան շնորհակալ եմ աշխատանքիդ համար։

----------

Sambitbaba (07.07.2016), Մ Մ (11.10.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Անկեղծորեն շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում։ 
> Ի դեպ՝ հրեաների պահով. նրանք պետք է, որ փակեին իրենց սրտի դռները տիրոջ առաջ, նրան պետք է որ սպանեին, որովհետև "առանց արյուն թափելու, ներում չկա" (մեջբերումն աստվածաշնչից) և չկար այդպիսի արյուն, որն ի վիճակի կլիներ ողջ մարդկության մեղքը քավելու, դրա համար Աստված ասաց "իմ արյունը թող լինի ձեզ քավություն" "Որովհետև Աստված այնքան սիրեց մարդուն, որ իր կյանքը զոհեց նրա համար, որպեսզի ամեն ոք, ով կընդունի այդ զոհը, կորստյան չգնա, այլ ապրի" 
> Չլիներ հրեաների "փակ դուռը" չէինք ունենա հավակնություն, որ Աստված մեր դուռը մի օր կթակի։
> Սամ ջան շնորհակալ եմ աշխատանքիդ համար։


Շնորհակալ եմ, Մայք ջան, զգացված եմ... :Blush: 

Ճիշտն ասած, քավության մասին ես քիչ այլ կարծիք ունեմ և այն Օշոյի ասածի հետ (կոնկրետ այս դեպքում) այնքան էլ չի համընկնում: Բայց թարգմանությունը մնում է թարգմանություն, և Օշոն էլ հիանալի է... :Smile: 

Իմիջիայլոց, գործը կարդում ես սկզբի՞ց, թե ուղղակի տարբեր հատվածներ:

----------


## Micke

> Իմիջիայլոց, գործը կարդում ես սկզբի՞ց, թե ուղղակի տարբեր հատվածներ:


Չէ Սամ ջան, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ եմ կարդում՝ այստեղից-այնտեղից։

----------

Sambitbaba (07.07.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած, հաստատուն քաղաքը 
չի կարող շուտ ընկնել, և չի կարող գաղտնի լինել:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Այն, ինչ լսում ես քո ականջով, 
քո տանիքներից ավետիր ուրիշ ականջների: 
Քանզի ոչ ոք չի վառում կանթեղը (և) դնում ամանի տակ 
և ոչ ոք չի թաքցնում այն գաղտնի տեղում, 
այլ դնում է պատվանդանի վրա, 
որպեսզի բոլորը, ով ներսուդուրս է անում, տեսնեն նրա լույսը:_


Ահա թե ինչ է ասում Հիսուս աշակերտներին. "Ամենը, ինչ լսեցիք, ավետեք ձեր տանիքներից, որ ուրիշներն էլ իմանան... _Քանզի ոչ ոք չի վառում կանթեղը և չի դնում ամանի տակ, և ոչ ոք չի թաքցնում այն գաղտնի տեղում..."_

Հիսուս ասում է. "Գնացե՛ք և տարածեք բարի լուրը: Գնացեք ու պատմեք, որ անճանաչելին եկել է ճանաչելիի աշխարհ: Գնացեք և ավետեք, որ առօրեականում հանելուկ է հայտնվել: Գոչեք այդ մասին տանիքներից ի լուր ամենքի, որպեսզի մարդիկ գան, տեսնեն և ուրախանան, - մի՛ ամաչեք բղավել այդ մասին":

Այստեղ խորին դժվարություն է թաքնված: Շատ դժվար է դա` Հիսուսի աշակերտների համար, հավանաբար, շատ էր ծանր: Այնքան դժվար է դա` պատմել ուրիշներին, որ հայտնվել է Աստծո Որդին: Դա անհավանականորեն դժվար է, չէ՞ որ բոլորն սկսելու են ծիծաղել ու ասել, որ դու խելքդ գցել ես: Ո՞վ կհավատա, որ Հիսուսը` Քրիստոս է: Շատ ավելի հեշտ է հավատալ, որ բոլոր աշակերտները խելագարվել են: Եթե ասես նրանց, որ "Հիսուս` Աստված է", նրանք կմտածեն, որ դու խելագարվել ես: "Գնա հոգեբույժի մոտ, - խորհուրդ կտան քեզ: - Քեզ բժիշկ է հարկավոր, թող քեզ մի դեղ տա, որ քիչ հանգստանաս ու խելքի գաս: Պատկերացնում եք, այդպիսի բա՛ն հորինել: Տղա ջան, գլխիդ հետ մի բա՛ն է եղել":

Որքա՜ն դժվար է պատմել մարդկանց, որ ինչ-որ մեկը պայծառացման է հասել... Ինչու՞: Որովհետև ուրիշի պայծառացումը քո հոգում խորը վերք է թողնում, դրանից ցավում է սիրտդ: Չէ՞ որ դու էլ կարող էիր, բայց հնարավորությունդ բաց ես թողել... Դու ակամա համեմատում ես քեզ, և դա վիրավորում է քո ինքնասիրությունը. "Ինչպե՛ս, Հիսուս` Աստծո Որդի՞ է: Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ ես: Չէ՞ որ կարող էր հակառակն էլ լինել: Ինչու՞ հենց նա, ինչու՞ Հիսուս, այլ ոչ ես": Ավելի հեշտ է չհավատալ, այլ ոչ թե ինքդ փոխվել և նույնպես Աստծո Որդի դառնալ: "Ոչ" ասելը հեշտ է ամենից: Երբ ասում ես "ոչ", նշանակում է, ոչինչ անել պետք չէ, ոչը` ոչ է, և վե՛րջ: Իսկ եթե ասես "այո", ամեն ինչ ստիպված ես փոխել, դա միայն սկիզբն է: "Ոչ"-ը` վերջն է, "այո"-ն` ամենասկիզբը:

Եթե պատասխանես. "Այո, Հիսուս` Աստծո Որդին է", ստիպված ես ինքդ էլ փոխվել: Համաձայնվելու վրա կանգ առնել չի կարելի, դրանից հետո ստիպված ես ինչ-որ բան անել, փոխել ինչ-որ բան: Իսկ եթե ասես "ոչ", հարցն ինքն իրեն փակվում է: Թող ներքևում, մթի մեջ, մահվան արքայությունում` դա կարևոր չէ, քեզ այստեղ էլ է լավ: Հիսուս վախեցնում է: Բուդդան ման է գալիս մարդկանց մեջ և ամեն մեկի մեջ անհանգստություն է ներշնչում: Դրա համար էլ մարդիկ վրեժ են լուծում` այդ ինչու՞ ինչ-որ մեկը բարձրացել է գագաթը, իսկ դու մնացել ես հատակում: Եկեք ուղղակի պնդենք, որ ոչ մի գագաթ էլ չկա և ոչ ոք այնտեղ չի բարձրացել: Այդ ժամանակ մթի մեջ էլ քիչ ավելի հանգիստ, քիչ ավելի հարմարավետ կլինի: 

Հիսուսները, բուդդաները միշտ տագնապ են հրահրում մտքերում. նրանք դուրս են քաշում քեզ դաշտավայրից, թափ են տալիս, որ արթնանաս, և բղավում են ականջիդ. "Վե՛ր կաց, սպասելու ժամանակ էլ չկա՛":

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ահա թե ինչ է Հիսուս ասում. "Այս աշխարհը` կամուրջ է միայն: Գնա առա՛ջ: Կամուրջների վրա չեն ապրում, այն պետք է անցնել մինչև վերջ: Ոչ ոք կամուրջի վրա տուն չի կառուցում": Այս աշխարը` կամուրջ է, իսկ դուք նրա վրա տուն եք սարքել: Հիմա ամաչում եք խոստովանել, որ դա իրոք կամուրջ է ընդամենը, չէ՞ որ այդքան ուժ և ժամանակ եք կորցրել` ձեր տան մեջ դուք ներդրել եք ձեր ամբողջ կյանքը, ամենն, ինչ ունեիք, նույնիսկ ձեզ` ամբողջովին շինարարությանն եք տվել: Իսկ հիմա հանկարծ գալիս է ինչ-որ մեկն ու ասում. "Այս ի՞նչ ես արել: Չէ՞ որ սա կամուրջ է": Ավելի լավ է կկոցեք աչքներդ ու չնայեք ցած, ուր գետն է հոսում...

Ինչու՞ է աշխարհը` կամուրջ: Հիսուսի պես մարդիկ երբեք չեն օգտագործում խոսքերն առանց խոր իմաստի: Նա աշխարհը համեմատում է կամրջի հետ, որովհետև ներքևում` գետն է, իսկ գետի հոսանքն այսրոպեական է: Ժամանակը` գետի հոսքն է. ամեն ինչ փոխվում է ամեն ակնթարթ:

Հերակլիտոսն ասել է. "Անհնար է երկու անգամ նույն գետը մտնել": Մինչև կհասցնես մտնել երկրորդ անգամ, գետն անճանաչելիորեն կփոխվի. դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ ջուր է, նախկին ջուրը վաղուց հոսել-գնացել է: Առաջին հայացքից գետը թվում է նույնը, բայց գետի հոսանքի մեջ մնայուն ոչինչ չկա: Գետը` փոփոխությունների մարմնավորումն է. այն միշտ հոսում, հոսում է և հոսում: Ինչու՞ Հիսուս կամուրջ անվանեց աշխարհը: Որովհետև դուք կառուցել եք ձեր տունն անցողիկի վրա, այն հենված է ժամանակի վրա, իսկ ժամանակը` գետն է, որն ամեն ակնթարթ փոխվում է: Հեռացեք կամրջից: Կամուրջների վրա տուն չեն սարքում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բայց մոտենում են քեզ ու ասում են, որ տեղը չափազանց անհաջող է, - իսկ դու կես դար կառուցում ես քո տունը և հիմա այն պատրաստ է համարյա... հիշեք. այն միշտ _համարյա_   է պատրաստ, բայց երբեք մինչև վերջ կառուցված չէ՛: Այլ կերպ չի էլ կարող լինել, ինչ անես, այդպես է ստացվում: Բայց այն համարյա պատրաստ է, և դուք արդեն ակնկալում եք, թե ինչպես կհանգստանաք արդար աշատանքից հետո... Եվ այդ պահին գալիս է մեկն ու ասում. "Չէ՞ որ այստեղ գետ կա": Եվ դուք չեք ուզում հավատալ նրան, հեչ չեք ուզում նայել ցած, որ ինքներդ համոզվեք, որ նա ճիշտ է: Փոխարենը գոչում եք. "Ռա՛տ եղիր, հիմար": Եթե նա համառություն ցուցաբերի, ինչպես արեց Հիսուս, դուք ուղղակի ձեր ափերից դուրս կգաք: Հենց դրա համար էլ խաչեցին Հիսուսին` նա չափազանց շատ տհաճ բաներ էր ասում:

Սոկրատեսին թունավորեցին նրա համար, որ նա իրար խառնեց ամբողջ Աթենքը: Նա բռնեցնում էր շուկայում առաջին հանդիպածին ու շատ տհաճ հարցեր էր տալիս` նրանցից, որ սպառնում են կործանել քո հաճելի կյանքը: Որքա՛ն էր նա բոլորին համբերահան արել: Այստեղ, դաշտավայրում, բուդդաները միշտ համբերահան են անում: Սոկրատեսն այնքան գլխացավանք էր պատճառում, որ մարդիկ ոչ հանգիստ քնել էին կարողանում, ոչ աշխատել`չէ՞ որ նա բոլորի մեջ կասկածներ էր ներշնչում: Նա ասում էր. "Այս ի՞նչ եք արել: Չէ՞ որ սա կամուրջ է, իսկ տակը` գետ, - իսկ դուք այստեղ տուն եք սարքել: Պետք է հուսալի տեղ փնտրել` հավերժակա՛ն, իսկակա՛ն": Սոկրատեսն այնքան էր բոլորին զզվացրել, որ նրան ուղղակի թունավորեցին:

Դե, այդպես է ընդունված դաշտավայրում. երբ կույրերի քաղաքում տեսունակ է հայտնվում, նրան սպանում են կամ, լավագույն դեպքում, ուղղակի հանում են նրա աչքերը: Այլ կերպ նրան կյանք չեն տա, չէ որ այդ մարդն իր ներկայությամբ արդեն իսկ ցույց է տալիս, որ նրանք կու՛յր են: Նրանք այդ մասին չէին էլ մտածել, չէին էլ կասկածում անգամ, իսկ մեկ էլ եկել է սա ու ասում է. "Բոլորդ կույր եք ախր, դուք` հաշմանդամնե՛ր եք": Նա ստիպում է իրենց հասկանալ այն, ինչ նրանք երբեք չեն նկատել, իսկ դա սարսափելի խանգարում է ապրել:

Հիսուս ասում է աշակերտներին. "Գնացեք, գոչե՛ք տանիքներից": Ինչու՞ տանիքներից: Որովհետև մարդիկ խուլ են, քիչ բան են լսում, և ընդհանրապես չեն էլ ուզում ոչինչ լսել: Նույնիսկ լսելով, նրանք ոչինչ չեն ընկալում, այդ պահին նրանք ինչ-որ տեղ հեռվում են: Նրանք գլխով են անում, բայց իրականում ուղղակի ձանձրանում են: Նրանք կարող են ստիպել իրենց հանդուրժել ճշմարտությունը, չնայած այն միշտ տհաճ է իրենց: Ճշմարտությունն ընդհանրապես տհաճ բան է, այլ կերպ լինել չի էլ կարող` չէ՞ որ դուք ապրում եք ստի դաշտավայրում:

Ձեր կյանքը մինչև ուղնուծուծը կեղծ է. դուք խաբում եք մեկմեկու և ինքներդ ձեզ, ամեն ինչ ձեր շուրջ դուք դարձնում եք սուտ: Եվ մեկ էլ գալիս է մեկն ու ձեզ ճշմարտությու՛նն է ասում: Նա մոտենում է վերքերից տանջահար հաշմանդամին, ով համոզված է, որ առողջ է ցուլի պես,  և ասում է. "Ի՞նչ առողջության  մասին է խոսքը: Դու շատ հիվա՛նդ ես": Եվ հաշմանդամը մտածում է. "Այս մարդը, պետք է մտածել, ինքն է հիվանդություն սփռում: Չհասցրեց մոտենալ ինձ` ու ես հանկարծ հիվանդ դարձա: Առաջ ամեն ինչ կարգի՛ն էր": Նա, ով ասում է ճշմարտությունը, ստիպում է ձեզ խորհել ու տեսնել ճշմարտությունը: Նա քարուքանդ է անում ձեր ապարանքները` չէ՞ որ իրականում դրանք թղթե տնակներ են:

Հիսուս ասում է. "Գնա և պատմիր ամենն, ինչ լսեցիր ինձանից..._ ձեր տանիքներից ավետիր այն ուրիշ ականջների, քանզի ոչ ոք չի վառում կանթեղը և դնում ամանի տակ":_ -  Մի ամաչիր և ոչնչից մի՛ վախեցիր: Կանթեղը վառվում է, ինչու՞ այն թաքցնել: - _"... և ոչ ոք չի թաքցնում այն գաղտնի տեղում, այլ դնում է պատվանդանի վրա,  որպեսզի բոլորը, ով ներսուդուրս է անում, տեսնեն նրա լույսը":_

Դա հավերժական խնդիր է. Բուդդան, Մահավիրան, Լաո-Ցզին, Հիսուս, Մուհամմեդը, Զրադաշտը` նրանք բոլորը պահանջում էին, որ աշակերտները գնան և իրենց լսածը փոխանցեն ուրիշներին: Այդպիսի հնարավորություն ոչ միշտ կլինի, Հիսուս ոչ միշտ է այստեղ լինելու ֆիզիկական մարմնի մեջ, և եթե չճանաչես նրան հիմա, մարդկային տեսքով, ինչպե՞ս ես հետո ճանաչելու: Եթե նույնիսկ նրա ֆիզիկական ներկայությունն արթնացման շարժառիթ չի դարձել, ուրեմն մի՞թե կարելի է հուսալ նկատել նրան, երբ նա հալվի ամբողջության մեջ:

----------

Smokie (25.07.2016), Նիկեա (26.07.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այնքա՜ն հազվադեպ են պայծառացածներ հայտնվում, այնքա՜ն հազվադեպ է ցրվում մութը: Դա հազվադեպ երևույթ է, այդպիսի բարենպաստ հնարավորություն ոչ միշտ է, որ կա` և այդ պատճառով էլ շտապում է Հիսուս: Նա լավ գիտի, որ ժամանակը չի սպասում: Հիսուս շատ քիչ ժամանակ ուներ. նա ապրեց այստեղ ընդամենը երեսուներեք տարի: Սկսեց քարոզել, երբ լրացավ նրա երեսուն տարին, իսկ արդեն երեսուներեք տարեկանում նրան խաչեցին` ինչ-որ երեք տարի: Եվ նա շատ էր շտապում: Նա գիտեր գալիք մահապատժի մասին, այդ պատճառով էլ ասում էր. "Գնացեք և պատմեք. թող գոնե մեկնումեկը հասցնի լսել: Դուռը դեռևս բաց է, թող մտնեն աստվածային աշխարհ":

Բայց աշակերտները տատանվում էին: Նրանք սկսեցին քարոզել Հիսուսի մահից հետո միայն: Սովորաբար այդպես էլ պատահում է` միայն Հիսուսի մահից հետո նրանք հասկացան, թե որքան էր իրենց բախտը բերել: Քանի Հիսուս իրենց կողքին էր, նրանք սովորել էին այդ լույսին, բայց երբ նա անհետացավ, նորից խտացավ մութը: Լույսի կորուստը զգում ես մութն ընկնելու հետ միայն` և այդ ժամանակ նրանք այսուայն կողմ ընկան աղաղակելու տանիքներից: Բայց հիմա ամեն ինչ իզուր էր. օգուտ կարող էր լինել Հիսուսի կյանքի օրոք միայն:

Ամբողջ հարյուրավոր տարիներ... Եկեղեցին քարոզում է դարեր շարունակ, դարեր շարունակ նա ավետում է աշխարհին, որ Հիսուս` լույս է: Բայց հիմա դրանից քիչ օգուտ կա. դուռը փակվել է, Հիսուս անտեսանելի է դարձել: Նա առաջվա պես կարող է օգնել, բայց եթե դու չես տեսել լույսը, քանի այն տեսանելի էր, ուրեմն իչպե՞ս կտեսնես նրան հիմա, երբ Հիսուս անտեսանելի է: Եթե չկարողացար ներս մտնել դռնից, երբ այն բացել էին քո առջև, ինչպե՞ս կմտնես հիմա, երբ այն չես տեսնում: Դա շա՛տ է դժվար:

Աշակերտները հասկացան այդ, երբ լույսը չքացավ: Նրանք հեկեկում ու ողբում էին, միայն այդ ժամանակ նրանք հասկացան... հասկանալ սկսում ես միայն համեմատելու դեպքում: Մահից առաջ ես միայն իսկապես հասկանում, թե որքան լավ բան է կյանքը: Միայն մահվան շեմին ես գիտակցում, թե որքան ամենատարբեր բաներ է քեզ տվել կյանքը և որքան ես դու բաց թողել: Ասում են, որ մարդիկ իսկապես հասկանում են կյանքը, միայն երբ մեռնում են, - մինչ այդ նրանք ոչինչ չեն նկատում:

----------

Smokie (06.08.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եթե կույրն առաջնորդում է կույրին, 
երկուսն էլ ընկնում են փոսը:_


Մի՛ ամաչեք: Գնացեք և պատմեք, որ տեսնող է հայտնվել, հակառակ դեպքում մարդկանց մեկ ուրիշը կառաջնորդի: Մարդկանց պետք է, որ իրենց առաջնորդեն: Եթե չես գտել Բուդդային կամ Հիսուսին, կգտնես մեկ ուրիշին, չէ՞ որ քեզ անհրաժեշտ է, որ մեկը ճանապարհ ցույց տա: Դու պատրաստ ես հավատալ յուրաքանչյուրին, ով կասի. "Ես գիտեմ ճանապարհը"...

Հիսուսներն ամեն օր չեն գալիս, Բուդդաներն ամեն օր չեն ծնվում: Իսկ ցանկությունը, որ քեզ առաջնորդեն, չի կորչում երբե՛ք: Իսկ եթե ձեռքիդ տակ համեղ կերակուր չկա, ստիպված ես անհամն ուտել. սովը` մորաքույր չէ՛: Եվ ամենահեշտն է կույր ուղեվար գտնել` չէ որ ինքդ էլ կույր ես, և դուք գերազանց հասկանում եք իրար: Կույրի հետևից ավելի հեշտ է գնալ, քանզի դուք երկուսդ էլ ապրում եք մթի աշխարհում, դուք` միևնույն դաշտավայրի բնակիչներ եք: Եվ կույրն ավելի հեշտորեն կարող է համոզել ձեզ, որ հենց ինքը գիտի ճանապարհը: Տեսնողին դուք այդքան հեշտորեն չեք վստահի, չէ՞ որ նա այլ լեզվով է խոսում, պատմում է անհայտ աշխարհի մասին: Նա չափազանց տարօրինակ է, նրան դժվար է հասկանալ: 

Կույր ուղեվարի հետևից գնալը միշտ ավելի հեշտ է, որովհետև ինքներդ էլ կույր եք: Նրա հետ դուք շատ ընդհանուր բաներ ունեք: Բայց _եթե կույրն առաջնորդում է կույրին, երկուսն էլ ընկնում են փոսը:_


_Մեռավ Խոջա Նասրեդինը` և նրա երկու աշակերտներ ինքնասպանություն գործեցին, չկարողացան տանել բաժանումն ուսուցչի հետ: Եվ նրանք հանդիպեցին այն աշխարհում: Խոջան տարավ նրանց 
իր հետևից, նրանք երեքով եկան ինչ-որ գեղեցիկ դարպասների մոտ և թակեցին:

"Տեսե՛ք, - գոչեց Խոջան: - Չէ որ ես խոստացե՛լ էի: Ես իմ խոսքի տերն եմ: Մենք դրա՛խտ կընկնենք":

Դարպասը բացվեց, նրանք ներս մտան: Նրանց բերեցին մի հրաշալի դղյակի մոտ և ասացին. "Դուք հավերժ այստեղ եք ապրելու: Միայն ասացեք, և 
մենք կկատարենք ձեր բոլոր ցանկությունները":

"Տեսնու՞մ եք, - ցնծում էր Խոջան: - Ես պահեցի՛ խոսքս":

Մի ամբողջ շաբաթ երջանկությունից նրանք իրենց տեղը չէին գտնում: Ինչ էլ ցանկանային, ամեն ինչ իրոք անմիջապես կատարվում էր: Այդ յոթ օրերի ընթացքում ի կատար ածվեցին բոլոր ցանկությունները, 
որոնք նրանք ունեցել էին հարյուրավոր կյանքերի ընթացքում. ոչ մի հոգս, ցանկացած քմահաճույք անմիջապես կատարվում էր: Բայց յոթերորդ օրը նրանք արդեն սկսեցին ձանձրանալ: Երբ 
ամեն ինչ տրվում է առանց ջանքերի, ոչ մի ուրախություն դրանից չկա: Եթե ցանկությունը կատարվում է նույն պահին, երբ ծնվում է, վաղ թե ուշ դա սկսում է զզվեցնել` ահա թե ինչու հարուստները 
մեռնում են ձանձրույթից: Աղքատը բավարարվում է քչով, նրան հասարակ պարն էլ հաճույք է պատաճառում, բայց հարուստներին ահավոր ձանձրալի է ապրել: Նայեք արքաներին. 
նրանք մեռած են, մինչև բկները կուշտ են այս կյանքից, որովհետև ամեն ինչ փորձել են: Հասանելիություն` ահա ամենամեծ խնդիրը: Դա աղքատությունից էլ վատ է, 
վատ է ցանկացած սուղությունից:

Եվ յոթերորդ օրը երեքն էլ սկսեցին անտանելի ձանձրանալ: Ամենասքանչելի կանայք նրանց էին պատկանում, ամենաընտիր գինիները, ամենազարմանալի ուտելիքները, թանկարժեք հագուստները 
նրանց էր պատկանում` նրանք ապրում էին ինչպես արքաներ: Բայց հետո՞ ինչ: Յոթերորդ օրը Խոջան դրախտը ծառայողներին ասաց. "Մենք ցանկանում ենք տեսնել երկիրը: Կարելի՞ է բացել լուսամուտն ու նայել ցած":

"Իսկ ինչու՞", - զարմացան ծառայողները:

"Հանուն հետաքրքրության: Մենք ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարողանում հորինել, թե ինչ ցանկանանք": Ծառաները բացեցին լուսամուտները, և Խոջան աշակերտների հետ ցած, երկիր նայեց: Նրանք տեսան ամբողջ աշխարհը` 
այնտեղ մարդիկ պայքարում էին գոյատևման համար և դա նրանց մոտ այնքան էլ լավ չէր ստացվում: Եվ դրախտի երեք բնակիչների մոտ նոր ցանկություններ ծագեցին:

Բայց ևս մեկ շաբաթ անց նրանք նորից սկսեցին ձանձրանալ: Այլևս անօգուտ էր նայել երկրին. նրանք տեսել էին ամբողջ աշխարհը և հազիվ թե ինչ-որ նոր բան հորինեին: Եվ Խոջան նոր միտք հղացավ. 
"Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե մենք այցելենք դժոխք: Միգուցէ դա մեզ կվերադարձնի՞ կյանքի համը: Ճիշտ է, ես նախապես վախենում եմ` նորության զգացումը վաղ թե ուշ նորից կկորչի, ի՞նչ անենք այդ դեպքում: 
Բայց միևնույն է, մենք ցանկանում ենք այցելել դժոխք":

Ծառաները նայեցին իրար, հռհռացին ու գոչեցին. "Իսկ ձեր կարծիքով, որտե՞ղ եք դուք հիմա՛":_

Բոլոր ցանկություննրի կատարումը` իսկական դժոխք է: Այդպես երբեք չես ճանաչի ցանկությունների բացակայության երանությունը, դա ուղղակի ավելի նրբամտածված տանջանք է: Ահա թե ինչու պոետներն ասում են, որ հաճույքը` ոչ թե հանդիպումն ինքն է, այլ նրա ակնկալումը: Երջանկությունը` ցանկության մեջ է, այլ ոչ նրա իրագործման: Եվ պոետները կատարելապես ճիշտ են: Էլ ի՞նչ անես, երբ իղձդ կատարվել է: Այդ ժամանակ ես հասկանում, թե ինչ դժոխքում ես ապրում...

Հենց այդ է տեղի ունենում, եթե հետևում ես կույրին. եթե նույնիսկ երկինք բարձրանաս, դրախտը դժոխք կդառնա, քանզի կույրը դրախտ չի կարող ընկնել: Դրախտը` ոչ թե ինչ-որ տեղ է երկնքում, այլ գիտակցման վիճակ: Դա աշխարհագրական տեղամաս չէ: Դրախտը` հոգու՛մ է: Թե դրախտը և թե դժոխքը մեր ներսում են: Բայց եթե հետևում ես կույրին, կույրը քեզ բարձրունքներին չի հասցնի: Բայց մենք ցանկանում ենք գնալ որևէ մեկի հետևից: Նայեք ձեր ներսը` և այդ ցանկությունը կգտնեք այնտեղ:

Հարմար է որևէ մեկին հետևելը, քանզի այդպես դու պատասխանատվությունն ուրիշի վրա ես դնում: Ավելի լավ է կույր ուղեվար, քան ընդհանրապես ոչ ոք, - ահա թե ինչպես եք դուք դատում: Այդ պատճառով էլ Հիսուս ասում է. "Գնացեք և հայտարարեք տանիքներից մարդկանց, որ տեսնո՛ղ ուղեվար է հայտնվել":

----------

Smokie (06.08.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եկել է Հիսուս` դա հազվադեպ հնարավորություն է, բայց դուք, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, այդ հնարավորությունը բաց կթողնեք: Վազե՛ք, կառչե՛ք նրանից, չէ որ Երկնքի դարպասներն այնքա՜ն հազվադեպ են բացվում: Պայծառացումը` հազվադեպ երևույթ է աշխարհում: Եվ ամեն անգամ, երբ մի պայծառացած է հայտնվում, դարպասները բացվում են: Նա ինքը` դարպաս է, դուք կարող եք նայել նրա ներսը և ճանաչել ամբողջ ճշմարտությունը:

Ուսուցիչը` նա չէ, ով սովորեցնում է, այլ նա, ով արթնացնում է: Ուսուցիչը ոչ միայն տեղեկություններ է շարադրում` նա թույլ է տալիս տեսնել իր սեփական էությունը: Դա է ամբողջ բարդությունը. եթե Հիսուս լռեր, ոչ ոք նրան մահապատժի չէր ենթարկի: Բայց նա շտապում էր, նա շրջում էր ամբողջ երկրով և խոսում էր մարդկանց հետ: Դրա համար էլ նրան խաչեցին. ոչ ոք չէր հասկանում, թե ինչի մասին է նա խոսում, ամեն մեկը նրա խոսքերը յուրովի էր մեկնաբանում: Այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել, չէ որ երկու տարածքներն ընդհանուր լեզու գտնել չեն կարող: Նա խոսում էր Աստծո արքայության մասին, իսկ բոլորը ենթադրում էին, որ խոսքն ինչ-որ երկրային պետության մասին է:

"Ես` թագավոր եմ", - ասում էր նա, իսկ մարդիկ մտածում էին, որ նա մտադրվել է գահընկեց անել միապետին: "Խոնարհները կժառանգեն երկիրը", - ասում էր նա, իսկ նրանց թվում էր, իբր Հիսուս խոստանում է, որ իր հետևորդները կգրավեն ամբողջ աշխարհը: Քաղաքագետները վախեցել էին, չէ որ "արքա", "արքայություն", ժառանգություն" բառերը` քաղաքական հասկացություններ են: Հոգևորականները նույնպես վախեցել էին, որովհետև Հիսուս հերքում էր նրանց օրենքները:

Սերը միշտ օրենքից դուրս է: Սերը ոչ մի օրենքի չի ենթարկվում, չէ որ նա ինքը` բարձրագույն, ամենաբարձր օրենքն է: Երբ սիրում ես, քեզ կարելի է ամեն ինչ, քանզի սերը երբեք վատ ոչինչ չի անի: Նրան պետք չեն ոչ կանոններ, ոչ որոշումներ: Օրենքները գոյություն ունեն հենց այն պատճառով, որ դուք սիրել չգիտեք: Ահա թե ինչու այդքան օրենք կա աշխարհում. չի կարելի թույլ տալ, որ դուք իրար վնաս պատճառեք, և օրենքները թույլ չեն տալիս: Բայց եթե մարդիկ կարողանային սիրել, առանց այն էլ իրար ոչ մի վատ բան չէին անի: Եվ օրենքներ էլ պետք չէին լինի: 

Հիսուս խոսում էր բարձրագույն օրենքի` սիրո մասին: Բայց հոգևորականները վախեցան: Դատավորները, փաստաբանները, ամբողջ օրենսդրական համակարգը սարսափեց մտքից, որ նրա խոսքերը քաոսի, անօրինականության կոչ են անում: Հիսուսին խաչեցին այն բանի համար, որ նա մտքեր էր խռովում:

Դա չպետք է կրկնվի: Մեկ անգամ դա տեղի ունեցավ, բայց այլևս երբեք չպետք է տեղի ունենա: Այժմ, հազարավոր տարիներ հետո, գիտենալով Բուդդայի, Մահավիրայի, Հիսուսի, Մուհամմեդի, Զրադաշտի և շատ ուրիշների մասին, մենք պետք է վերջապես խելոքանա՛նք:

Բայց վտանգն առաջվա պես մնում է: Մարդ ոչինչ չի սովորում: Նրա բթամտությունը երբեմն թվում է անթափանցելի, հավերժական` իսկ դրան գումարած, նա մի բան էլ արդարացնու՛մ է այն: Նա պաշտպանում է իր հիմարությունն ու տգիտությունը, իսկ յուրաքանչյուրին, ով փորձում է խելքի բերել նրան, թշնամի է համարում: Իսկական բարեկամներին նա համարում է թշնամիներ, իսկ թշնամիներին բարեկամնե՛ր է դարձնում: Բոլորն, ովքեր առաջնորդում են ձեզ, ուղիղ դեպի փոսն են գնում: Ձեր ուղեվարները կույր են:

----------

Smokie (11.08.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Սկզբում պետք է հասկանալ, որ ցանկանում եք գնալ ինչ-որ մեկի հետևից: Եվ դա սքանչելի է, դա ձգտում է դեպի որոնումները, ուղղակի մի շտապեք, մի վազեք ում հետևից ընկնի: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ, թե ում հետևից է պետք գնալ: Ինչպիսի՞ նախանշաններով: Որոնողի համար դա դժվարագույն հարց է. ինչպե՞ս տարբերել Հիսուսին կույրից: Իհարկե, ճշգրիտ կանոն չկա, բայց ինչ-որ նախանշաններ նկատել կարելի է: Սկզբում լիակատար համոզվածություն չի լինի, այդպիսին է իրերի բնույթը. ինչպե՞ս կույրը կարող է որոշել, որ ուրիշը տեսնում է: Հասկանալ դա կարելի է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ նա ինքը սկսի տեսնել: Այդ ժամանակ նա անմիջապես կտեսնի` ընդ որում, այդ ժամանակ նրան ուեղեվար այլևս պետք չի լինի: Ինչի՞դ է պետք Բուդդան, եթե ինքդ ես Բուդդա դարձել: Ինչու՞ գնալ Հիսուսի հետևից, եթե ինքդ ես դարձել Հիսուս: Սա է ամբողջ բարդությունը...

Բոլորը կույր են, բայց ձեզ պետք է հասկանալ, տեսնու՞մ է արդյոք ուրիշը, - ինչպե՞ս դա անել: Հավատալ խոսքի՞ն: Ձեզ ուղղակի կարող են խաբել, չէ՞ որ բոլոր այդ գիտնականները, տերտերներն ու պանդիտները շատ ճարպկորեն խաղում են բառերով: Դրանում նրանց ոչ ոք չի հասնի` նրանք ամբողջ կյանքները հենց շաղակրատելով են զբաղված: Հիսուս ժլատ է խոսքերից` հրեական քահանայապետն առանց ջանքերի կհաղթեր նրան վեճում: Դա դժվար չէ: Վիճաբանության մեջ հեշտությամբ կհաղթեին Բուդդային կամ Քաբիրին, կհաղթեին տրամաբանության օգնությամբ: Միայն խոսքերով ոչինչ չես հասկանա, ձեզ կարող են խաբել, այնպես որ բառերը` գլխավորը չեն: 

Հիսուսին կարելի է նախորոշել միայն ըստ նրա էության: Պետք է նրա կողքին լինել: Մի լսեք, թե ինչ է նա ասում, - ականջ դրեք, թե ինչպիսին է նա: Ահա թե ինչն է կարևոր. ուղղակի լինել նրա կողքին: Հնդիկները դա անվանում են _սաթթանգ._  դու ուղղակի ճշմարտության կողքին ես: Բավական է լինել կողքին` նույնիսկ չլսելով բառերի իմաստը, նման բաները գիտակցությանը չեն ենթարկվում: Ուղղակի լսեք, թե ինչպիսին է նա, ձեր ուսուցիչը...

Իսկական լինելությունը թրթիռներ է սփռում, ծաղկափոշի է շաղ տալիս, բուրում է: Եթե լռես Հիսուսի կողքին, կսկսես լսել նրա ներքին լռությունը: Եվ այդ լռությունը երանություն է բերում, նրանից լցվում ես կարեկացնքով և սիրով: Ահա՛ այն, գլխավոր նախանշանը: Պանդիտից, իմացող և կրթված մարդուց դու միայն տառապանք կժողովես` չէ՞ որ նա տանջվում է քեզանից  ոչ պակաս: Լսում ես խոսքերը` նա մե՜ծ մարդ է: Բայց, եթե ականջ դնես հոգուն, նրա թրթիռներին, նրա կյանքի դողին, անմիջապես կհասկանաս, թե որքան խղճուկ է նա` գուցեև քեզանից ավելի: Ահա թե ինչու են նրանք բառերով խաղում. այդպես ավելի հեշտ է թաքցնել հոգուդ աղքատությունը: Ահա թե ինչու են նրանք թեորիաներ շարադրում, զարգացնում փիլիսոփայական համակարգեր, վեճերի մեջ մտնում` իրականում նրանք նույնպես ոչինչ չգիտեն:

----------

Smokie (13.08.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Գիտեցողը չի վիճում, նա ուղղակի ասում է, ուղղակի արտահայտում է ճշմարտությունը... Նայեք Հիսուսի խոսքերին` նա չի պնդում, չի վիճում, չի ապացուցում: Նա ուղղակի ասում է` ասում է, ինչ գիտի: 


_Բարձր սարի վրա կառուցած, հաստատուն քաղաքը 
չի կարող շուտ ընկնել, և չի կարող գաղտնի լինել:_

Ոչ մի փաստարկում` դա ինքը փաստն է, այդպես էլ կա՛:


_Այն, ինչ լսում ես քո ականջով, 
քո տանիքներից ավետիր ուրիշ ականջների: 
Քանզի ոչ ոք չի վառում կանթեղը (և) դնում ամանի տակ, 
այլ դնում է պատվանդանի վրա, 
որպեսզի բոլորը, ով ներսուդուրս է անում, տեսնեն նրա լույսը:_

Ապացուցել ոչինչ պետք չէ, համոզելու կարիք չկա, դա ուղղակի արտահայտություն է:


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եթե կույրն առաջնորդում է կույրին, 
երկուսն էլ ընկնում են փոսը:_

Դա ուղղակի փաստ է, մեկնաբանություններ պետք չեն: Կրթված մարդ այդ ամենը շատ ավելի վայելուչ կասեր` այդ պատճառով էլ ձեզ խաբում են այդքան հաճախ: 

Երբ փնտրում եք ուսուցիչ, ականջ դրեք նրա էությանը: Սովորեք լսել օտար հոգուն. ուղղակի նստեք կողքը և զգացեք նրան, լսեք սրտով: Եվ այդ ժամանակ  զգում ես հանկարծ, որ փոխվում ես, չէ որ իսկական ուսուցիչը մագնիսական ուժ ունի: Դու զգում ես, թե ինչպես տեղի է ունենում ինչ-որ բան` քո հոգում խորին փոփոխություններ են սկսվում: Դու այլևս նա չես, ինչ առաջ էիր, քո սենյակն անիմանալի լույսով է լցվել: Դու ասես մի պահ դեն ես նետել քո բեռը, բացել ես թևերդ ու թռչու՜մ ես: Դա ներքին զգացում է: Միայն այն կհուշի, որ դու ճիշտ ընտրություն ես կատարել` և քեզ առաջնորդում է նա, ով կույր չէ:

Ու՞ր կբերի նա քեզ: _Դեպի քեզ:_  Կույրն առաջնորդում է չգիտես թե ուր` դեպի Երկինք, դեպի ինչ-որ երևակայական նպատակ: Հիսուս և Բուդդան առաջնորդում են ոչ թե ինչ-որ տեղ, նրանք առաջնորդում են քեզ` դեպի քեզ, - քանզի դա էլ հենց նպատակն է: Դու ինքդ` նպատակն ես, դու` նշանակետն ես:

Լսեք սրտով: _Սաթսանգ`_  ահա միակ ստուգումը: Կույրերը ձեզ առաջնորդում էին երկար կյանքերի ընթացքում, բայց դուք նորից ու նորից ընտրում եք կույր ուղեվարներ` և նրանց հետ միասին ընկնում եք փոսը...

Ի դեպ, փոսի՛ մասին: Հիսուս ասում է. "Երկուսն էլ կընկնեն փոսը": Փոսը` նույն որովայնն է: Երբ կույրն առաջնորդում է կույրին, երկուսն էլ հերթական անգամ մայրական արգանդն են ընկնում` ահա թե որն է ծուղակը: Նրանք նորից լույս աշխարհ են գալիս, որպեսզի մի նոր խղճուկ կյանք ապրեն, նորից տանջվեն ու տառապեն: ամեն ինչ մնում է նույնը, ոչինչ չի փոխվում: Եթե միայն արտաքին տեսքը փոխվի, իսկ էությունը նույնն է: Դու նորից դժոխքում ես, նորից տառապում ես: Փոսը` մայրական արգանդն է:

Երբ գնում ես տեսնողի հետևից, այլևս փոսը չես ընկնի: Կծնվես նորից, բայց արդեն այլ տարածքում: Քեզ այլևս կարիք չի լինի այս աշխարհ վերադառնալ: Դու կգնաս այստեղից մեկընդմիշտ և կհայտնվես այլ տեղում: Այդ տեղն` Աստված է, նիրվանան:


Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------

Smokie (16.08.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԴՈՒ՛ՐՍ   ԵԿ`  ՄԻ  ԲԱՆ   ՑՈՒՅՑ   ԿՏԱՄ 

Զրույց   տասներկուերորդ
*


_Հիսուս ասաց իր աշակերտներին.
 Նմանեցրեք ինձ, 
ասացեք ինձ, թե ում եմ ես նման:

 Սիմոն Պետրոսն ասաց նրան.
 Դու նման ես արդար հրեշտակի: 

Մատթեոսն ասաց նրան.
 Դու նման ես իմաստուն փիլիսոփայի:

 Թովմասն ասաց նրան.
 Տեր, իմ շուրթերը ոչ մի կերպ չեն ստանձնում ասել,
 թե ում ես դու նման:

 Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ես քո տերը չեմ,
 քանզի դու խմել ես, 
դու հագեցել ես եռացող աղբյուրից,
 որը չափել եմ ես: 

Եվ նա վերցրեց նրան, մի կողմ տարավ նրան
 (և) երեք խոսք  ասաց նրան: 

Իսկ երբ Թովմասը վերադարձավ ընկերների մոտ,
 նրանք հարցրեցին նրան. Ի՞նչ ասաց քեզ Հիսուս: 

Թովմասն ասաց նրանց. 
Եթե ես ասեմ ձեզ այդ խոսքերից մեկն անգամ,
 որ նա ասաց ինձ, 
դուք կվերցնեք քարերը, կնետեք (դրանք) ինձ վրա, 
կրակ կժայթքի քարերից (և) կայրի ձեզ:_


Երբ էլ աշխարհի երեսին հայտնվի Հիսուս կամ Բուդդա, մարդիկ գլուխ կոտրելով դեն են փախչում, չէ որ պայծառացածը նրանց անխուսափելի մահ է բերում: Իհարկե, փախուստին արդարացումներ են հորինում, ամենատարբեր ծանրակշիռ պատճառներ: Մարդիկ դատում են. "Ոչ, սա Քրիստոսը չէ, այս մարդն ընդհանրապես պայծառացած չէ": Նրա մեջ արատներ են փնտրում` այդպես ավելի հեշտ է: Նրանից խուսափում են: Նրան հանդիպելը վտանգավոր է, նա քո ամբողջ էությունն է տեսնում, դու բացարձակապես թափանցիկ ես նրա համար: Նրանից չես թաքնվի, չես ծածկի քո կեղծությունը: Յուրաքանչյուր ոք` բաց գիրք է նրա համար:

Իսկ դու ամբողջ կյանքդ թաքնվում ես: Քո ամբողջ կյանքը կեղծ է, մտացածին: Դու ապրում ես ստով` իսկ նա տեսնում է քո ամբողջ էությունը: Նրա կողքին դու դողացող տերև ես դառնում, նրա կողքին քեզ չի մնում ոչինչ, բացի ճշմարտությունը, նրա կողքին դու անկարող ես ինչ-որ մեկը ձևանալ: Նա՛ քեզ համար` աղետ է: Եվ այդ պատճառով է, որ Հիսուսի կողքին լինել համարձակվում են ամենախիզախները միայն: Հիսուսի պես մեկին մոտենալու համար հսկայական խիզախություն է պետք: Դա նշանակում է, որ դու պատրաստ ես թռչել անդունդը, պատրաստ ես կորցնել քեզ:

Որպեսզի Հիսուսի հետևից գնաս վտանգավոր անիմանալին, մտնես չհետազոտված ջրերը, որտեղ տեսանելի չէ մյուս ափը, - մեծ խիզախություն է անհրաժեշտ: Դրանում է հենց բարդությունը. քչերը կհետևեն Հիսուսին: Մնացածներն ուղղակի կփախչեն, բաց թողնելով կյանքի իմաստը գտնելու հնարավորությունը, որովհետև նրանք, ովքեր թաքնվում են Հիսուսից, հեռանում են սեփական հոգու ճշմարտությունից: Նա` ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ձեր ապագան: Դուք` սերմ եք, նա` ծառ: Նա արդեն ծաղկում է, նա` ձեր գալիքն է, չէ որ դուք նույնպես կարող եք ծաղկել: Փախչելով նրանից, դուք կտրում եք ձեզ դեպի ապագա տանող ճանապարհը:

----------

Smokie (19.08.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եվ նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր մոտիկ են գալիս... Նրանք ավելի մոտ են, բայց դա նույնպես չի նշանակում դեռ, որ կտեսնեն Հիսուսին: Փախչողներն արդեն հեռու են, նրանց հետ պարզ է ամեն ինչ, բայց նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր կողքին են, ովքեր ապրում են ոչ հեռու, նույնպես կարող են խուսափել Հիսուսից, քանզի մոտեցել են նրան ոչ ճիշտ պատճառներով: Հազարներից միայն հատուկենտ մարդիկ են որոշում մոտիկ մնալ, բայց ավաղ, նրանցից էլ ոչ բոլորն են, որ այդ ընտրությունը ճշմարիտ պատճառներով են կատարել: Եվ նրանք, ովքեր մոտեցել են Հիսուսին ոչ ճշմարիտ պատճառներով, նույնպես ոչինչ չեն հասկանա:

Նույնիսկ մոտիկությունը պայծառացածին դեռևս չի նշանակում, որ ճշմարիտ պատճառներն են քեզ մղել դրան: Մտածեք այդ մասին, ինչու՞ են մարդիկ գալիս ուսուցչի մոտ: Որո՞նք են դրա իսկական պատճառները: Նրանք ցանկանում են ճանաչել ճշմարտությու՞նը: Ոչ, մարդիկ հազվադեպ են երազում ճշմարտության մասին: Ավելի հաճախ նրանք երջանկություն են որոնում, այլ ոչ թե ճշմարտություն: Ճշմարտությունն, իհարկե, երջանկություն բերում է, բայց երջանկության որոնումները ոչ միշտ են ճշմարտությանը բերում: Երջանկությունը` ճշմարտությունը ճանաչելու կողմնակի հետևանք է, իսկ ինքը երջանկությունն առանց ճշմարտության չես գտնի: Դա ուղղակի անհնար է` երջանկություն միայն ճշմարտությունն է բերում: Կամ երջանկությունը գալիս է ինքնիրեն, երբ ճանաչում ես ճշմարտությունը: Բայց եթե երազում ես միայն երջանկության մասին, ոչ մեկին կհասնես, ոչ մյուսին:

Հարյուր որոնողներից իննսունինը ուսուցչի մոտ միայն երջանկության հետևից են գալիս: Նրանք շատ են տառապել, չէ որ ամբողջ կյանքը` տառապանք է և ցավ: Այժմ նրանք երազում են հակաթույն գտնել` և տառապանքների լրիվ հակառակն են փնտրում: Բայց լինել Հիսուս կամ Բուդդա միայն հանուն երջանկության` նշանակում է բաց թողնել կարևորը, քանզի քո աչքերն առաջվա պես փակ են: Երջանկությունը չի կարող նպատակ լինել. այն կգա, կգա ինքնիրեն, այդ մասին անհանգստանալ պետք չէ: Դա ճշմարտության պարտադիր կողմնակի հետևանքն է: Դուք, գլխավորը, հոգ տարեք ծառի մասին, իսկ ծաղիկներ նրա վրա անպայման կծաղկեն: Իրենց` ծաղիկնրի մասին հոգալու կարիք չկա` եթե փորձես էլ այդ անել, ոչնչի չես հասնի: Հուսալով ծաղկունքի մասին, կմոռանաս կարևորը, իսկ կարևորն է` հոգ տանել ծառի մասին: Իրենց ժամանակին ծաղիկներն իրենք կծաղկեն: Այդ մասին մի անհանգստացեք, այդ մասին հարկ չկա նույնիսկ մտածել:

----------

Smokie (22.08.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այդ ամենը հայտնի է նաև առօրեական կյանքում, ուղղակի դուք երբեք ուշադրություն չեք դարձրել: Երբ երջանիկ ես... Երջանկությունը գալիս է մի քանի վայրկյանով ընդամենը: Բայց բոլորը գիտեն, թե ինչ է դա. դժվար է գտնել մարդու, ով կյանքում գոնե մեկ անգամ երջանիկ չի եղել: Եթե դուք տեսած չլինեիք այդ երջանկությունը գեթ մի կարճ ակնթարթ, եթե չկռահեիք, թե ինչ է դա, ուրեմն չէիք էլ երազի այդքան գտնել այն: Ինչու՞ են մարդիկ ընկնում երջանկության հետևից: Մի՞թե կարելի է առջևդ դնել նպատակ, որի մասին ոչինչ չգիտես: Թե ինչ բան է երջանկությունը, դա պարզ է բոլորին: Բայց այն չափազանց անցողիկ է, չափազանց կարճ` իսկ հետո նորից թագավորում է մութը: Թույլ շողարձակում` և նորից հուսահատության խորխորատները: Դուք գիտեք, թե ինչ է երջանկությունը, բայց երբեք երկար ժամանակով չեք ընկղմվել նրա մեջ: Ինչու՞: Իսկ դուք ուղղակի փորձեք դառնա՛լ  երջանիկ:

Երջանկությունը գալիս է, երբ նրա մասին չես մտածում: Դա երջանկության գլխավոր հատկությունն է. այն գալիս է, երբ դու ինչ-որ այլ բանի ես ձգտում: Ձեզ, հավանաբար, հայտնի է Արքիմեդի պատմությունը: Նա որոնում էր ճշմարտությունը, գիտական ճշմարտությունը: Ջանում էր, դնում էր փորձեր, խորհում էր, գիշեր-ցերեկ գլուխ էր կոտրում բնության առեղծվածների վրա: Եվ լրիվ մոռացել էր իրեն: Մի անգամ նա նստած էր տաշտի մեջ` և հանկարծ գլխի ընկավ: Վրա հասավ պայծառացումը, միտքը հասավ եռման կետին: Նա երջանկությունից այնպես մոռացավ իրեն, որ մերկ դուրս թռավ տաշտից: Երբ երջանիկ ես, մոռանում ես մնացած ամեն ինչի մասին: Եթե ամեն ինչ չես մոռացել, ուրեմն դա երջանկություն չէ: Երջանկությունը նշանակում է, որ դու այլևս չկաս: Այն հայտնվում է, միայն երբ վերանում ես դու:

Խնդիրը, որի հետ երկար կռիվ էր տալիս Արքիմեդը, լուծված էր: Լարվածությունն ընկավ: Արքիմեդը մերկ վազում էր փողոցով ու գոչում էր. "Է՛վրիկա: Է՛վրիկա: Գտա՛: Ես գտա՛ պատասխանը": Բոլորը որոշեցին, որ նա խելքը գցել է: Նրանք վաղուց կասկածում էին, որ Արքիմեդի գլխի հետ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ, իսկ հիմա վերջնականապես համոզվեցին դրանում: "Վնասարար բան է մտածելը"` այդպես են մարդիկ սովորաբար համարում, իսկ այդ գիտնականը չափազանց շատ էր մտածում: Իսկ այժմ լրիվ է ցնորվել. մերկ վազում է փողոցով ու գոռգոռում. "Է՛վրիկա: Գտա՛":

Ի՞նչ էր ուրեմն տեղի ունեցել: Դժվար է պատկերացնել, թե ի՜նչ երանություն էր նա ապրում այդ րոպեներին: Եվ դա բոլորովին էլ վերջնական ճշմարտություն չէր, այլ ֆիզիկայի սովորական խնդիր: Իհարկե, սովորական է այն դարձել հիմա. գիտական հայտնագործությունները շատ արագորեն սովորականի, առօրեականի շարքն են անցնում: Արքիմեդը նոր հայտագործություն կատարեց, և միևնույն պահին լարումը վերացավ` նա ցնորվեց երջանկությունից, նա այնքան լավ էր իրեն զգում, որ ամեն ինչի մասին մոռացավ: Հիշեք. երջանկությունը գալիս է, երբ մի ինչ-որ լրիվ այլ բան ես գտնում: Ինքը երջանկությունը երբեք չես գտնի: Եվ եթե ձգտում ես դեպի երջանկությունը, երբեք այն չես գտնի: Երջանկությունը կողմնակի երևույթ է. փնտրում ես մի բան, գտնում ես` և հանկարծ երջանիկ ես: Պայծառացումը լցնում է քեզ այնպիսի ուրախությամբ, որ նախկին լարվածությունն ակնթարթորեն հօդս է ցնդում` դու քեզ լավ ես զգում, թեթև, քեզ իր գիրկն է առել երջանկությունը: Բայց երջանկությունը` կողմնակի արդյունք է միայն:

Եթե ուսուցչի մոտ ես գալիս երջանկության հետևից, պատճառներդ ճշմարիտ չեն, իսկ սխալ պատճառներն առաջվա պես ստիպում են թաքնվել: Դու միայն մարմնականորեն ես ուսուցչի կողքին, իսկ հոգևոր մակարդակի վրա ձեզ բաժանում է հսկայական տարածություն: Աչքերդ կույր են, եթե դու չես հասկանում, որ առջևումդ Հիսուս է կամ Բուդդան: Դու չես կարող այդ հասկանալ, քանզի հայացքդ սխալ հույսերով է մշուշապատված:

Երբեմն, ընդ որում, նույնիսկ ոչ թե երջանկություն են փնտրում, այլ փոքրիկ ինչ-որ բան: Ուսուցիչների մոտ գնում են հանուն իշխանության կամ հանուն ինչ-որ _սիդդհիների*,_ հաճախ գալիս են նրանց մոտ, որպեսզի ամրապնդեն իրենց ինքնասիրությունը: Եվ այդ ժամանակ դու առավել ևս ոչինչ ձեռք չես բերի: Դրանք մանր նպատակներ են, իսկ որքան ցածր է նպատակն, այնքան ավելի քիչ ես դու տեսնում և այնքան քիչ հնարավորություն ունես հասնել ինչ-որ բանի: Շատերն ուսուցչի մոտ են գալիս ամենաառօրեական հույսերով` օրինակ, հանուն մարմնական առողջության: Դու հիվանդ ես` և Հիսուս քեզ կապաքինի, զավակներ չունես`նա քեզ պտղաբեր կդարձնի, աղքատ ես` իսկ Հիսուս քեզ փող կտա: Նրա բարեմաղթանքը յուրովի վալյուտա է դարձել:

Որքան ավելի մանր է նպատակը, այնքան ավելի ցածր է  գլխավորին հասնելու հնարավորությունը: Որքան ավելի չնչին են նպատակներդ, այնքան ավելի ցածր է քո տունը դաշտավայրում, - իսկ Հիսուս սարի գագաթին է ապրում, և այդ պատճառով տարածությունը ձեր միջև հսկայական է: Շատերը փախչում են ուղղակի, բայց բոլորովին էլ ոչ յուրաքանչյուրն, ով գալիս է նրա մոտ, իսկապես մոտիկ է դառնում նրան: Նրա կողքին են նրանք միայն, ովքեր գալիս են ճշմարիտ նպատակով, իսկ միակ ճշմարիտ նպատակը` ճշմարտությունն է: Բայց ինչի՞դ է ընդհանրապես պետք ճշմարտությունը:

Ճշմարտությունն այնքան է չոր ու շիտակ, որ, թվում է, թե ի՞նչ օգուտ նրանից: Երջանկությունը` դա իրոք որ արժեքավոր բան է: Եվ եթե ես ասեմ. "Փնտրեք ճշմարտությունը, այդ ժամանակ երջանկությունն էլ կգա", դուք, հավանաբար, նույնիսկ կգնաք ճշմարտությունը փնտրելու` բայց հանուն երջանկության միայն, հանուն կողմնակի հետևանքի: Այսպես թե այնպես, գլխավորը ձեր համար հենց երջանկությունը կմնա: Եվ եթե դուք գիտեք, որ երջանկության համար պետք է ճշմարտությունը գտնել, ուրեմն կձեռնարկեք ճշմարտությունը որոնելը` բայց իրականում ինքը ճշմարտությունը չէ ձեր հոգսը, ձեր մտքերն առաջվա պես միայն երջանկության վրա են կենտրոնացած: Դա է հենց սխալ մղումը:

Հիսուսին, Բուդդային, Զրադաշտին իսկապես մոտիկ լինել կարող են միայն ճշմարտությունը որոնողները: Մնացած բոլորը հեռու են ուսուցչից: Ցանկացած այլ նպատակ միայն մարմնական մոտիկություն է նշանակում, բայց հոգեպես դու այնյնքան ես հեռու ուսուցչից, ինչպես եթե աշխարհի մյուս ծայրին գտնվեիր:


- - - - - - - - - - 
* _սիդդհի_ - հրաշալի միստիկական ուժ, գերբնական ունակություն

----------

Smokie (28.08.2016), Մուշու (02.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Լսեք, թե ինչ է ասում Հիսուս.


_Հիսուս ասաց իր աշակերտներին.
 Նմանեցրեք ինձ, 
ասացեք ինձ, թե ում եմ ես նման:_

Ինչու՞ Հիսուս տվեց այդ հարցը: Մի՞թե ինքը չի հասկանում, թե ում է նման: Ինչո՞վ նրան կօգնեն աշակերտները: Ինչու՞ է նա ցանկանում գիտենալ, թե ինչպիսին են իրեն տեսնում հետևորդները: Ուղղակի նրանց խոսքերը ցույց կտան, թե նրանցից ամեն մեկն ինչի համար է եկել իր մոտ: Եթե դու Հիսուսի կողքին ես, որպեսզի ապաքինվես հիվանդությունից, քեզ համար նա բժիշկ կլինի: Մենք ուրիշներին տեսնում ենք մեր ցանկությունների պրիզմայի միջով, փոխադրում ենք նրանց վրա մեր հույսերը: Եվ եթե դու եկել ես իշխանություն փնտրելու, Հիսուս քեզ համար` ամենակարող է, ամենաուժեղն է աշխարհի երեսին, չէ որ անսահմանափակ իշխանություն կարող է նվիրել նա միայն, ով ինքն այն ունի: Իսկ եթե քեզ անմահություն է պետք, հավերժական կյանք, եթե դու վախենում ես մեռնել, բոլոր այդ վախերն ու երազանքները կարտահայտվեն Հիսուսի կերպարում:

Ինչու՞ Հիսուս հարցրեց աշակերտներին, թե ում է ինքը նման: Հենց նրա համար, որպեսզի հասկանա, թե նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն ինչպիսի ցանկություններ է փոխադրում իր վրա: Բայց յուրաքանչյուր պրիզմա խեղում է տեսողությունը: Որպեսզի տեսնես Հիսուսին կամ Բուդդային ինչպիսին նրանք կան, ակնոցներդ պետք է հանես: Պետք չէ չափել նրանց սեփական ցանկություններով, պետք է ուղղակի նայել ու տեսնել ճշմարտությունը: Հիսուս` ճշմարտություն է, ամենաճշմարիտ ճշմարտությունն աշխարհում: Նայեք նրա վրա, բայց օպտիկական գործիքներ մի կիրառեք: Մի քողարկեք նրան ձեզանից ձեր հույսերով: Անջրպետներ մի դրեք, հակառակ դեպքում բացի սեփական երազանքների արտացոլումը, ուրիշ ոչինչ չեք տեսնի:


_Հիսուս ասաց իր աշակերտներին.
 Նմանեցրեք ինձ, 
ասացեք ինձ, թե ում եմ ես նման:

 Սիմոն Պետրոսն ասաց նրան.
 Դու նման ես արդար հրեշտակի:_

Պետրոսը, հավանաբար, բարոյախոս էր, բարեպաշտ մեկը: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, նա գաղտնի ամաչում էր իր բարոյազրկությունից, չէ որ քո կարծիքներն ուրիշների մասին միայն քո մասին են խոսում, այլ ոչ թե քեզ շրջապատողների: Քո ցանկացած դատողություն վերաբերվում է ոչ թե ուրիշներին, այլ հենց քեզ:

Հիսուս շարունակ կրկնում է. "Մի՛ դատեք": Ձեր դատողություները միշտ սխալ են` չէ որ դրանք դուք  եք հորինել: Գողին դուք մեղավոր եք համարում: Իսկ ինչու՞: Որովհետև ինքներդ դողալով կառչում եք ձեր սեփականությունից: Ձեր կարծիքը ոչինչ չի ասում գողի մասին, այն ապացուցում է ընդամենը ձեր համակվածությունն իրերից:

Միտքը կուտակում է փորձ: Քո ցանկացած ենթադրություններ դրախտի, դժոխքի կամ այլ մարդկանց մասին հիմնված են անձնական փորձի վրա: Այն երևում է քո ամեն խոսքի մեջ...

Սիմոն Պետրոսն ասաց. _"Դու նման ես արդար հրեշտակի":_

Այստեղ միանգամից երկու պնդում է առկա. նախ, "արդար": Հավանաբար, Պետրոսը միշտ վախեցել է ինչ-որ բան անել ոչ այնպես, մեղք գործել, վարվել անբարոյականորեն: Հիսուսին նա վերագրել է իր վախերի լիակատար հակադրությունը` ահա թե ինչու է նա Հիսուսի կողքին:

Հիշեք. հակադրությունները ձգում են իրար: Տղամարդկանց ձգում է դեպի կանայք` և սպասիր աղետի՛: Կանայք` տղամարդկանց լիակատար հակադրությունն են, ահա թե ինչու են նրանք ձգվում իրար: Մյուս կողմից, կնոջ հետ լեզու գտնելն էլ դժվար է, չէ որ դա քո հակադրությունն է: Դրանով էլ հենց հրահրված են ամուսնության բոլոր դժվարությունները. ամեն ինչ սկսվում է փոխադարձ մղումից, բայց մոտեցումը հրահրում է մի կույտ խնդիրներ, որովհետև տղամարդն ու կինը բոլորովին նման չեն իրար: Կնոջ և տղամարդու տրամաբանությունը լրիվ տարբեր են իրարից: Տղամարդիկ կանանց երբեք չեն հասկանա: Դա ուղղակի անհնար է, որովհետև առաջինները մտածում են տղամարդկորեն, իսկ երկրորդները` կանացիորեն: Նրանք ապրում են տարբեր տարածքներում: Կանայք ավելի հիմնվում են կռահողության վրա. նրանք տրամաբանորեն չեն դատում, այլ ուղղակի ցատկում են վերջնական եզրակացությանը` և համարյա միշտ ճի՛շտ են դուրս գալիս: Դրանից էլ բոլոր դժբախտությունները: Կինն անկարող է ինչ-որ բանում համոզել տղամարդուն: Նա չի կարող հիմնավորել իր խոսքերը, որովհետև նրա կարծիքն անտրամաբանական է: Բայց փոխարենը կանայք կարող են կռահել, նրանք ամեն ինչ ակնթարթորեն են հասկանում:


_Մի անգամ Խոջա Նասրեդինն ընկավ դատարան: Մտնելով դահլիճ, 
նա նայեց երդվյալ ատենակալներին և քար կտրեց. տասներկու կի՛ն: 
Խոջան անմիջապես ասաց դատավորին. "Ես խոստովանում եմ ամեն ինչ: 
Ես մեղավոր եմ: Ես ընդամենը մեկ կնոջ, իմ կնոջը, խաբել անկարող եմ, իսկ այստեղ մի ամբողջ դյուժի՛ն կին կա: Այո, ես մեղավոր եմ, և պատրաստ եմ 
իմ պատիժը կրել":_

Ցանկացած ամուսին գիտի, թե որքան դժվար է խաբել կնոջը: Ինչպիսի խորամանկություններ էլ հորինես, ամեն ինչ թարսվում է նույն պահին, հենց տուն ես ընկնում: Կինդ անմիջապես կհայտնաբերի քո սուտը, անմիջապես կխփի թիրախին: Կանայք իրենք էլ չգիտեն, թե ինչպես է դա ստացվում: Նրանք բացարձակապես այլ կերպ են կառուցված:

Բայց կանայք էլ երբեք չեն հասկանա տղամարդկանց, այդ պատճառով նրանք էլ դեպի տղամարդիկ են ձգվում. անհասկանալին միշտ ձգողական է: Բայց երբ ապրում ես նրա կողքին, ում չես հասկանում, անխուսափելիորեն խնդիրներ կծագեն, կսկսվի պայքար: Ահա թե ինչու սերը` պատերազմ է, որը երբեք չի դադարում:

----------

Smokie (03.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հակադրությունները ձգում են իրար. ժլատին դուր են գալիս նրանք, ովքեր հրաժարվել են ամեն ինչից, և այդ պատճառով ժլատները հաճախ են այցելում սրբերին: Բայց լինել միասին նրանց համար շատ է դժվար` նրանք չափազանց տարբեր են:

Տեսեք, թե Հնդկաստանում ինչպես են ապրում ջայները. նրանք ամենահարուստներն են, իսկ առանց ժլատության չես հարստանա: Եվ դա ջայներին չի խանգարում երկրպագել սրբերին, ովքեր ամբողջովին հրաժարվել են ունեցվածքից: Ջայնական սրբերը նույնիսկ հագուստ էլ չունեն: Նրանք համարում են, որ հագուստը նույնպես` արդեն իսկ չափազանց է: Իսկական ջայնական սուրբը ապրում է մերկ` բացի մարմինը, նա ուրիշ ոչինչ չունի: Նույնիսկ ուտելիքը նա ընդունում է ոչ թե ափսեի մեջ, այլ սեփական ափերի: Ընդ որում նրան չի կարելի ուտել երկու անգամ` օրը մեկ անգամ միայն: Նա քնում է մերկ հողի վրա: Երկինքը` նրա թե վերմակն է, թե տանիքը գլխի վրա, թե միակ տունը: Որտեղի՞ց այդպիսի տարբերություն ջայների ու սրբերի միջև: Որտեղի՞ց է դա եկել:

Մուհամմեդը շատ էր խոսում խաղաղասիրության մասին: "Իսլամ" խոսքն ինքը նշանակում է "հնազանդություն": Բայց նայեք մահմեդականներին` նրանք ամենառազմատենչ մարդիկ են աշխարհում: Ինչու՞ ուրեմն նրանց այդքան դուր եկավ Մուհամմեդն ու նրա խաղաղասիրական կրոնը: Այն պատճառով, որովհետև ծայրահեղությունները ձգում են իրար: Լիակատար հակադրությունը գրավում է դեպի իրեն. դա սեռական բնազդի հիմքն է, իսկ այն նախորոշում է քո վարքը, ինչով էլ դու զբաղվես...

Սիմոն Պետրոսը պատասխանեց Հիսուսին. _ "Դու նման ես արդար հրեշտակի":_ Հավանաբար Պետրոսն ամաչում էր սեփական բարոյազրկությունից`կարևոր չէ, մեղք գործել էր թե ոչ, Բայց մեղքի զգացում, միևնույն է, ապրում էր: Եվ Հիսուս հենց նրանով գրավեց նրան, որ հրեշտակի էր նման. մաքուր, անարատ, մեղքերով չաղտոտված: Ահա թե ինչու քրիստոնյաները հավատում են, որ Հիսուս անարատ բեղմնավորման ծնունդ է, չնայած դա բացարձակ անմտություն է: Ինչու՞ ուրեմն քրիստոնյաներն այդքան ցանկանում են հավատալ դրան: Ուղղակի այն պատճառով, որ նրանք սեքսն անբարոյական են համարում: Ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կարելի է անբասիր մաքուր լինել, եթե քո ծնունդը մարմնական մեղքի հետևանք է: Եթե թունավորված է ակունքը, թույնը գետաբերանին էլ կհասնի: Որքան էլ ջանաս, կատարելության չես հասնի: Եվ այդ պատճառով բարոյազրկությունը պետք է ոչնչացնել հենց ամենասկզբում. եկեք պնդենք, որ Հիսուս անարատ ծնունդ է:

Անարատ ծնունդներ չե՛ն լինում: Դա անբնական է, դա դեմ է բնությա՛նը: Բայց քրիստոնյաները հավատում են դրան, նրանց համար դա շատ կարևոր դոգմա է: Եվ, եթե հանկարծ ինչ-որ մեկն ապացուցի, որ Հիսուս սովորական հայր է ունեցել, քրիստոնյաներն անմիջապես կուրանան Քրիստոսին, հեռու կփախչեն: Նրանք կասեն. "Նշանակում է, նա նույնպիսին է, ինչպես մե՞նք: Բայց մենք բարոյազուրկ ենք, մենք ծնվել ենք մեղքի մե՛ջ: Եթե նա էլ է մեղքի մեջ ծնվել, ուրեմն ո՞րն է մեր տարբերությունը":


_Դու նման ես արդար հրեշտակի..._

Հրեշտակը` չպղծված մաքրության, կատարելության և անմեղության կերպար է: Այդ խորհրդանիշը շատ բան է ասում իր` Պետրոսի մասին: Մեր մեջ ասած, Սիմոն Պետրոսն այն անկյունաքարը դարձավ, որի վրա հիմնված է քրիստոնեական եկեղեցին: Նա այդ եկեղեցու հիմնաքարը դարձավ: Այդ պատճառով է եկեղեցին անընդհատ ամեն ինչի մեջ մտցնում քիթը, դատելով, թե ինչն է բարոյական, իսկ ինչն անբարոյական: Ամբողջ այդ եկեղեցին` ոչ թե կրոն է, այլ մերկ բարոյականությու՛ն: Եվ այդ ամենի մեղավորը Սիմոն Պետրոսն է. այդ նա հավատացյալներին մեղքի զգացում ներշնչեց, չէ որ զափազանց մեծ մտահոգությունը բարեպաշտության և մեղսագործության հանդեպ անխուսափելիորեն մեղքի զգացում է հրահրում: Ինքը կյանքի մեջ ոչ վատը կա, ոչ լավը:

----------

Smokie (06.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կյանքը` դու՛րս է բարոյականությունից: Նրա մեջ ոչ առաքինին, ոչ բարոյազուրկը չկան, այն ընդհանրապես դուրս է բարոյականությունից: Բնությունը ոչ լավը, ոչ վատը չգիտի: Այն միանգամից երկու կողմ է շարժվում, այն և այս է, և այն: Գետը դուրս է գալիս ափերից` մի՞թե դա բարոյազրկություն է: Մարդիկ խեղդվում են հարյուրներով, հազարավոր գյուղացիներ մնում են առանց տուն: Եվ ինչ, գետին կարելի է վա՞տը անվանել: Ոչ, ոչ ոք այդպես չի ասում: Բոլորը շատ լավ գիտեն, որ գետը լավի ու վատի մասին ոչինչ չգիտի: Իսկ գետի մեջ ավելի քիչ չի Աստված, քան ձեր հոգում: Ծառն ընկնում և սպանում է իր տակ խորհրդածմամբ զբաղվող սրբին: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք այդ ծառին մեղավոր անվանել, ոճրագործ: Կարող է, պետք է դատե՞լ նրան, մահապատժի՞ ենթարկել: Ոչ, մարդիկ ասում են. "Դա ուղղակի ծառ է, և մեր բարոյական հայացքները նրա հանդեպ կիրառելի չեն":

Բարոյականությունը մարդիկ են հորինել: Աստված` բարոյականությունից դուրս է, ամենայն գոյը` բարոյականությունից դուրս է: Բարոյականությունից դուրս լինել նշանակում է. ոչ այս, ոչ այն` կամ և այս, և այն: Բայց եթե առաքինության որոնումներում գաս Հիսուսի մոտ, բաց կթողնես գլխավորը: Սիմոն Պետրոսն այդպես էլ չհասկացավ, թե ով է Հիսուս: Նա բարձրբարոյական մարդ էր փնտրում, բարեպաշտի, այլ ոչ թե իսկական սրբի:

Ահա թե որն է տարբերությունը բարեպաշտի և սրբի միջև. սուրբը դուրս է բարոյականությունից, ինչպես ինքը կյանքը: Նա ամբողջական է կյանքում ամեն ինչի հետ, նա չի հակադրում մեկը մյուսին: Բարեպաշտն ընտրում է բարին, իսկ չարը հերքում է` նա միայն կիսով է կենդանի, նա կյանքը որպես ամբողջականություն չի ընդունում: Ըստ էության, բարեպաշտը հոգևոր չէ, չէ որ հոգևորը` այդ երբ ընդունում ես ամենն ինչպես կա: Նա, ով իսկապես հավատում է, ոչինչ չի հերքում, քանզի հերքել ինչ-որ բան այս աշխարհում` նշանակում է հերքել իրեն Աստծոն: Դրանով դու ասես փորձում ես ապացուցել, որ ավելի լավն ես, քան Աստված: Տեսեք. Աստված ստեղծել է սեքսը` ուրիշ էլ ո՞վ այն կարող էր հորինել, - իսկ դուք հերքում եք այն: Այդպես կարելի է եթե միայն բարեպաշտ դառնալ, բայց քո բարոյապաշտությունը` բարոյականություն է միայն, այլ ոչ իսկական հոգևորը:

Հնդիկները դա լավ էին հասկանում: Այն ժամանակներում, երբ կազմվում էին Վեդաները,_ րիշիներն*_  ամենասովորական կյանք  էին  վարում.  նրանք  ունեին տուն, կին, երեխաներ, նրանք ոչնչից չէին հրաժարվել: Հրաժարումը ջայներից ու բուդդիստներից սկսվեց: Եթե դա չլիներ, հնդկական _րիշիները_ մինչև օրս կապրեին սովորական կյանքով, որովհետև գիտեին ճշմարտությունը: Նրանք գիտեին, որ կյանքը պետք է ընդունել իր ամբողջ լիությամբ. նրա մեջ վատ կամ անբարոյական ոչինչ չկա: Դա էլ հենց հավատն է Աստծո հանդեպ. _աստիկա_  բառը վերաբերվում է նրան, ով ամբողջ աշխարհին ասում է "այո" և երբեք` "ոչ": Սիմոն Պետրոսը վատ հոգևորական չէր, նույնիսկ մարտիրոս էր, բայց նրան տրված չէր իսկական սուրբ դառնալ: Նա իրերի հանդեպ իր սեփական հայացքն ուներ` ահա թե ինչու էր նա եկել Հիսուսի մոտ: 

- - - - - - - - 
_*Րիշիներ_ - հնդիկ իմաստուններ, ում աստվածները տվեցին վեդայական հիմները:

----------

Smokie (10.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենում, երբ գլուխդ լիքն է բարոյականության մասին դատողություններով: Դու սկսում ես դատապարտել ինքդ քեզ, չէ՞ որ դժվարությունները չեն վերանա այն պատճառով միայն, որ դու դրանք չարիք կանվանես: Դրանք միևնույն է պետք է լուծել: Տղամարդկանց գրավում են կանայք՝ կանայք սքանչելի են, հրապուրիչ են, դա Աստծո նվեր է: Մղումը դեպի նրանք դրված է քո էության ամեն մի բջջի մեջ, այդ մղումով է շնչում քո մարմնի ամեն մի ծակոտին: Գիտնականներն ասում են, որ օգանիզմում մոտ յոթանասուն միլիոն բջիջ կա՝ և նրանցից ամեն մեկը սեռական հակում է ապրու՜մ: Մեր ամբողջ մարմինը՝ հսկայական սեռական սա՛րք է: Եվ ինչ էլ անես՝ թեկուզ հենց աչքերդ կկոցիր, թեկուզ փախիր Հիմալայները, - քեզ միևնույն է ձգելու է դեպի կնոջ գեղեցկությունը:

Ծաղիկներն այնքան են սքանչելի, որ ցանկություն են բռնկում՝ երբեք չե՞ք նկատել: Ճգնավորի հյուղակի վրա իր առավոտյան երգն ասող ճնճղուկը հիասքանչ է, բայց հայտնի՞ է ձեզ արդյոք, թե ինչ է նշանակում նրա երգը: Դա սեռի կոչն է: Նա իր սերն է կանչում, իրեն զույգ է փնտրում: Իսկ ի՞նչ է ծաղկունքը: Նույնպես սեռական սարք է, յուրովի խորամանկություն. ծառերն անշարժ են, և նրա բջիջներն իրենց սեռական բնազդը շաղ են տալիս մեղուների ու թիթեռների միջոցով: Կան ծառեր-տղամարդիկ և ծառեր-կանայք, բայց իրար մոտենալ չեն կարող հողի մեջ խորացած արմատների պատճառով: Եվ ծաղիկը՝ ծառի խորամանկությունն է, խայծ միջատների համար. նրանք նստում են ծաղկին, հավաքում են ծաղկեփոշին և տեղափոխում են ուրիշ ծառի վրա:

Ամենուր, որտեղ կա գեղեցկություն, կա նաև սեքս: Կյանքը հիմնված է բազմացման վրա, և դրա հետ ոչինչ անել չես կարող: Կարելի է, իհարկե, դրա վրա փակել աչքերդ, բայց ցանկացած հերքման դեպքում մեղքի զգացում է առաջանում, չէ որ այն, ինչ զսպում ես, մնում է, նստվածք է տալիս հոգու խորքում: Մեղքի, ինչ-որ սխալականության զգացումը չի անցնում: Հիշեք, որ մեղքի զգացման հետ միասին երանության չեք հասնի, այդպիսի ծանրության տակ պար չես գա: Մեղքը կաթվածահար է անում. դու չես կարող ծիծաղել, չես կարող թռչել երջանկությունից՝  դու չափազանց վախենում ես նրանից, ինչ քո խորքերն ես մղել: 

Ի՞նչ կպատահի այդ ճնշվածի հետ, եթե սկսես պարել, երգել, ուրախանալ: Այն դուրս կպրծնի ազատություն, իսկ դու այդ թույլ տալ չես ուզում և այդ պատճառով միշտ զգաստ ես: Դու՝ այլևս քո կյանքի տերը չես, դու պահակ ես մուտքի մոտ: Դու չես ուրախանում քո հարստությամբ, այլ ուղղակի նրան պահակ ես կանգնել: Եվ այդ ժամանակ նույնիսկ գեղեցիկն այլանդակություն է դառնում՝ քո մեջ չի դադարում պայքարը: Այդ ներքին պատերազմի վրա ծախսվում են ամբողջ ուժերը: Բայց հենց այն մարդիկ, ովքեր բոլոր միջոցներով խեղդում են իրենք իրենց, նայում են ուրիշներին պարսավանքով՝ այլ կերպ չի էլ կարող լինել:

Բարոյախոսի կողքին շատ դժվար է ապրել. նրա հայացքի մեջ միշտ դատապարտում է զգացվում: Դու մեղավոր ես արդեն այն պատճառով, որ քեզ մի բաժակ թեյ ես թույլատրել: Մի՞թե դու խմում ես թե՛յ: Քեզ գեհենի կրակն է սպասում՝ չհամարձակվե՛ս թեյ խմել: Դու ընդհանրապես կյանքի ուրախությունների վրա իրավունք չունես... Գանդիի աշրամում ուտելիքից հաճույք ստանալ չէր կարելի՝ այնտեղ _աշվադ_  էին սարքում, դիտավորյալ անհամ պատրաստած կերակուր: Այդպիսի օրենք էր այնտեղ. առանց ուտելիք, իհարկե, անհնար է, բայց համեղ բան ուտել չի կարելի:

Ինչու՞: Ինչու՞ արգելել համեղը: Իհարկե, այն պատճառով, որ համեղը հաճելի է, իսկ բարեպաշտները միշտ դեմ են ուրախություններին: Բարեպաշտը երբեք չի ծիծաղում, նույնիսկ չի էլ ժպտում: Նրա դեմքին վիշտ է միայն. նա դատապարտում է թե իրեն, թե բոլորին իր շուրջ: Նրա ամբողջ կյանքն այլանդակված է, ի՞նչ երջանկության մասին կարելի է խոսել...

Պետրոսի պատասխանը շատ խորհրդանշական է. _"Դու նման ես արդար հրեշտակի":_  Ըստ էության, ահա թե ինչ է նա ասում. "Ես եկել եմ քեզ մոտ, որովհետև դու մաքուր ես. դու անարատ ծնունդ ես, դու չես ճանաչել կանանց և կյանքի ուրախությունները, դու իսկական կյանքով չես էլ ապրել: Դու այնքան ես մաքուր, որ ինձ հրեշտակ ես հիշեցնում":

----------

Smokie (19.09.2016), Զաքար (17.09.2016), Ուլուանա (27.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Մատթեոսն ասաց նրան.
 Դու նման ես իմաստուն փիլիսոփայի:_


Մատթեոսը եկել է գիտելքներ, այլ ոչ թե բարեպաշտություն գտնելու: Նրան գիտական իմացություն է պետք, իսկ Հիսուս Մատթեոսին գիտակ մարդ է թվում, նրանից, կարծես թե, կարելի է կորզել գոյության գաղտնիքի ըմբռնումը: "Նա ինչ-որ բան գիտի, մտածում է Մատթեոսը: - Նա գիտի, և ես էլ եմ ցանկանում իմանալ": Մատթեոսը եկել է տեղեկությունների հետևից:

Բայց Հիսուսի մոտ իմաստ չունի գալ գիտելիքների հետևից: Նա՝ իմաստուն է, չէ որ նրա ամեն խոսք ուղիղ թիրախին է դիպչում: Ինչ էլ նա ասի, ճշմարտություն է: Յուրաքանչյուր նրա խոսք լիքն է խորին իմաստով, բայց, գալով գիտելիքների հետևից, դու մեծ ուշադրություն ես հատկացնելու խոսքերին ու չես զգալու կարևորը՝ հոգին: Մատթեոսը _պանդիտ_  է, գիտուն: Նրան հետաքրքրում են թեորիաները, սկզբունքները, համակարգերը, փիլիսոփայությունը: Բայց եթե այդպիսի տրամադրությամբ գաս Հիսուսի մոտ, բաց կթողնես գլխավորը՝ նրա հոգին: Հիսուս _չգիտի՝_  նա ուղղակի _կա:_  Ո՞րն է տարբերությունն ուրեմն:

Գիտելիքները՝ դա մակերեսայինն է: Նրանք փոխառյալ են և մեռած: Իսկ Հիսուս կենդանի է, բացարձակապե՛ս կենդանի: Նա ոչինչ և ոչ ոքուց չի փոխառել՝ նա ինքն է իրեն ճանաչել: Որքա՜ն հիմար բան է նրանից միայն խոսքերը վերցնել, չէ որ նա կարող է քեզ հետ կիսվել իր էությամբ: Բառերը կարելի է գրքերում էլ կարդալ, հանուն դրա պարտադիր չէ լսել Հիսուսին: Ավելի լավ է գրադարան գնա՝ շա՜տ ավելի տեղեկություններ կան այնտեղ, այնտեղ դրանք դարերով են կուտակում:

Հիսուսի պես մարդը կարող է քո հոգու ծարավը հագեցնել, իսկ դու միայն բառերն ես վերցնում: Կանգնել ես արքայի առջև, նա քեզ ասում է. "Խնդրիր, ինչ կուզես", - իսկ դու խղճուկ հացի չորու՜կ ես խնդրում: Ասա մի բառ՝ և կարող էիր մի ամբողջ արքայություն ստանալ, բայց հետդ միայն խղճուկ բառեր ես տանում, գիտական թեորիաներ: Այդպես էլ հենց աստվածաբան են դառնում: Մատթեոսը, մեր մեջ ասած, առաջին քրիստոնեական աստվածաբանն էր:

Ավելի ուշ եկեղեցին կատարելապես խճճվեց այդ երկու ուղղությունների մեջ: Պետրոսը եղել և մնում է եկեղեցական բարոյականության, սեռատյացության հենարանը, իսկ Մատթեոսն աստվածաբանության հիմնաքարը դարձավ: Քրիստոնեությունը հիմնված է Քրիստոսի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող երկու գաղափարների վրա. եկեղեցին դատողություններ է անում չարի ու բարու մասին, ու նաև թեորիաներ է սարքում Աստծո մասին: Աստվածաբանությունը՝ թեորետիկ պատկերացումներ են Աստծո մասին, չնայած Աստծոն թեորիաներով չես բացատրի:

Աստված՝ մտահայեցողական գաղափար չէ, ապացույցներ կամ հերքումներ պահանջող գիտական ենթադրություն չէ: Աստծո մասին ընդհանրապես չի կարելի վիճել: Երբ Հիսուս այստեղ էր, բոլորը կարող էին տեսնել մարմնավորված Աստծոն: Աստված մարդկանց մեջ էր, նա ամբողջովին ներծծվել էր այդ մարդու մեջ՝ բայց գիտելիքների որոնումները խանգարեցին: Հիսուսից ոչ թե գիտելիքներ էր պետք խնդրել, այլ նրա հոգին: Բայց տեղեկություններ հավաքելը շատ ավելի հեշտ է, դրա համար պետք չէ, որ մեջդ ինչ-որ բան փոխես: Իսկ եթե ուզում ես հոգի ստանալ, պետք է ուղղակի լռել՝ դա խորին խորհրդածում է, ուղղակի լռություն, _ներկայություն:_  Միայն այդ ժամանակ Հիսուս կարող է լցնել քեզ իր էությամբ:

----------

Smokie (24.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մատթեոսն ասաց նրան. _Դու նման ես իմաստուն փիլիսոփայի:_

Հիսուս՝ փիլիսոփա չէ: Նա ինքը իմաստությունն է, բայց ոչ իմաստուն փիլիսոփա, քանզի իմաստուն կարելի է լինել նաև առանց պայծառացածության: Իմաստուններ կան. այդպիսին էր, օրինակ, Կոնֆուցին, չնայած նա պայծառացած չի եղել: Իմաստուն, բայց ոչ պայծառացած էր Մանուն: Իսկ Բուդդան ու Լաո-ցզին պայծառացած էին, նրանց իմաստությունը կատարելապես այլ աղբյուրից էր բխում: Նրանք հասան մինչև գոյության կորիզը՝ նրանք _ճանաչեցին:_  Նրանք ճանաչեցին ոչ թե մտքով, այլ իրենց գոյությամբ: Ահա թե ինչու եմ ես ասում, որ Հիսուս ուղղակի _կա,_  և բանն այստեղ փիլիսիփայությունը չէ:

Իմաստությունը գալիս է փորձի հետ միասին: Ամեն մի ծերունի իմաստուն է յուրովի: Իմաստուն նույնիսկ հիմարներն են լինում. ասում են, իմաստությունը՝ սեփական հիմարության մնայունությունն է: Իմաստությունը միայն ժամանակի հետ է գալիս, դրա համար բավական է ապրել, սխալներ գործել, շեղվել ճանապարհից և նորից գտնել սեփական արահետը. որքան ավելի շատ փորձ ունես, այնքան ավելի իմաստուն ես:

Բայց Հիսուս այլ կերպ է իմաստուն. նա բոլորովին էլ ծեր չէր, ընդամենը երեսուն տարեկան, իսկ դա երիտասարդություն է: Եվ այդքան կյանքի փորձ էլ չուներ, բայց խոսքն այստեղ ուրիշ իմաստության մասին է: Նա իրոք ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր բան գիտեր՝ նա ճանաչել էր աշխարհի ամենահիմքերը: Նա չէր ուսումնասիրել կենաց ծառի ճյուղերը, բայց փորել-հասել էր հենց արմատներին: Դրանք կատարելապես այլ գիտելիքներ են՝  իսկ Մատթեոսն այդպես էլ ոչինչ չհասկացավ: Նա տեղեկություններ էր հավաքում, նա գրի էր առնում Հիսուսի ամեն խոսք: Նա ավետարան կազմեց, իսկ հետո սկսեց թեորիաներ կառուցել: Ոչ Մատթեոսը, ոչ Պետրոսը գլխավորը չհասկացան...

Հիսուսին ամենամոտն էր Թովմասը՝ երրորդ աշակերտն, ում մասին խոսվում է այստեղ: Բայց Թովմասի ասացվածներն Աստվածաշունչ չմտան: Այնտեղից ստիպված էին հանել Հիսուսի և նրա ամենամոտ ընկերոջ արտահայտությունները՝ նրանց խոսքերը չափազանց վտանգավոր էին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Թովմասն ասաց նրան.
 Տեր, իմ շուրթերը ոչ մի կերպ չեն ստանձնում ասել,
 թե ում ես դու նման:
_

Դա անհնար է արտահայտել. "Քո մեջ այնքան շատ է ամեն ինչ, դու ինքդ այնքան ես շատ, դու լիքն ես ամենատարբեր բաներով և այնքան բազմատարածք ես, որ իմ շուրթերն անկարող են ասել ինչ-որ բան: Ես ծպտուն հանել չեմ կարող, բառերն անբավարար են այստեղ: Դու նման չես ոչ ոքու, ոչ ոքու հետ քեզ չես համեմատի: Եվ ինչ էլ ես ասեմ, դա սուտ կլինի, որովհետև այստեղ բառերը քիչ են: Բառերն աղքատ են, իսկ դու չափազանց անսահմա՛ն ես":

Եվ այդ պատճառով Թովմասն ասում է._ "Տեր, իմ շուրթերը ոչ մի կերպ չեն ստանձնում ասել, թե ում ես դու նման":_  Դա նշանակում է. "Չե՛մ կարող: Եվ սրանից ավելի լավ բան ասել չեմ կարող, քանզի դա անբացատրելի է: Քեզ բառերի մեջ չես պարփակի, դու աննկարագրելի՛ ես": Թովմասն ամենից շատ էր մոտեցել, բայց նրան նույնպես Հիսուսից մի ամբողջ անդունդ էր բաժանում...

Նման դեպք Բոդհիդհարմայի հետ է պատահել: Նա ապրել է Չինաստանում ինը տարի: Նա ուսուցանել է, խորհրդածել է, և շատ աշակերտներ բավական մոտ են եղել նրան: Հեռանալուց առաջ, նա խնդրել է իր ամենամոտ չորս աշակերտներին ինչ-որ բան ասել _դհարմայի, _ ճշմարտության մասին: Եվ առաջին երեքը ճիշտ նմանատիպ պատասխաններ են տվել. առաջին, ամենամակերեսային աշակերտը Պետրոսի պես խոսել է բարոյականության մասին; մյուսը, որը քիչ ավել էր խորացել, բայց միևնույն է հեռու էր ըմբռնելուց, արտահայտվել է գիտելիքների մասին, իսկ երրորդը, Թովմասի պես, խոստովանել է, որ չգիտի, թե ինչ ասի:

Բայց Բոդհիդհարմայի բախտն ավելի է բերել, քան Հիսուսինը: Նա ևս մեկ աշակերտ ուներ, ով ուղղակի լռեց: Նա ոչ մի բառ չասաց, չասաց նույնիսկ, որ բան չունի ասելու: Ասելով. "Ես ասելու բան չունեմ", դու միևնույն է ինչ-որ բան ասում ես, ահա թե որն է դժբախտությունը: Իսկ չորրորդ աշակերտը լռեց: Նա նայեց ուղիղ Բոդհիդհարմայի աչքերին և խոնարհվեց, իսկ Բոդհիդհարման ասաց. "Մեկը վերցրել է ոսկորս, մյուսը վերցրել է միսըս, երրորդը վերցրել է արյունս, բայց դու՝ իմ ոսկրուղեղն ես": Չորրորոդ աշակերտը չասաց նույնիսկ այն, ինչում խոստովանեց Թովմասը: Նա ամենամոտիկն էր, նա հասկացավ էությունը, մինչև ուղնուծուծը համակվեց Բոդհիդհարմայով:

----------

Smokie (27.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուսի բախտն ավելի քիչ էր բերել: Պատճառները տարբեր են. կամ կլիման այնքան բարենպաստ չէ, կամ հանգամանքներն են անհաջող: Այդ ժամանակներում Չինաստանում արդեն ճանաչում էին Լաո-ցզիին, իսկ Իսրաելում այդպիսի մարդիկ նախկինում չէին եղել: Լաո-ցզին հող հանդիսացավ, որտեղ կարողացան աճել բուդդիզմի սերմերը: Երբ Բոդհիդհարման եկավ Չինաստան, այնտեղ արդեն բերրի հող կար: Այն մշակել էին Լաո-ցզին ու Չժուան-ցզին՝ միանգամից երկուսը, դա շատ հազվադե՛պ է պատահում, - իսկ Բոդհիդհարման այդ հողի մեջ բուդդիզմի սերմերը գցեց: Նրանք աճեցին և սքանչելի պտուղներ տվեցին: Իսկ Հիսուսի բախտը չբերեց՝ հողն աղքատ էր: Հուդայական մշակույթում կային իրենց մարգարեները, բայց չկար ոչ մի իմաստուն, ում կարելի է համեմատել Լաո-ցզիի կամ Չժուան-ցզիի հետ: Այնտեղ կային սրբեր, այնպիսիք, ինչպես Սիմոն Պետրոսը, - այդպիսիները կային: Այնտեղ կային բարոյականության համար պայքարողներ, քանզի Մովսեսը հենց բարոյականությունը հուդայականության հիմք դարձրեց՝ նա հրեաներին բերեց տաս պատվիրանները, դա նրանց կրոնի հիմքն է:

Իսրաելում քիչ չէին Պետրոսի նմանները, չէ որ ոչինչ առանց պատճառի չի հայտնվում, ոչինչ չի ծագում առանց հին ավանդույթի: Սիմոն Պետրոսը՝ պատահական մարդ չի, նրա մեջքին երկար պատմություն կա, իսկ այդ պատմության ակունքին կանգնած է Մովսեսը: Մովսերը՝ ահա այն արմատը, որից ծնվել է Պետրոսը. տաս պատվիրանները, աշխարհի և կյանքի բարոյական ընկալումը: Բայց Իսրաելում երբեք չի եղել Լաո-ցզիի պես մեկն, ով կասեր. "Յուրաքանչյուր դատողություն խաբողական է: Ասելով. "սա չար է, իսկ այն՝ բարի", - դու մասնատում ես կենդանին և սպանում ես այն": Այդ մարդը խոսում էր միասնության, այլ ոչ թե պառակտման մասին: Բոդհիդհարմայի բախտը շատ բերեց. հենց այդ պատճառով նա ոչ թե երեք, այլ չորս աշակերտ ուներ:

Հուդայական մշակույթում լավագույն դեպքում կարող էր Թովմաս հայտնվել: Մտածեք այն մասին, թե ինչ է նա ասում, - այստեղ կարևորագույն խնդիրներից մեկն է թաքնված: Ինչ-որ մեկն ասում է. "Աստծո մասին ոչինչ չես ասի" - բայց չէ՞ որ այնուամենայնիվ ինչ-որ բան ասվա՛ծ է: Այդ պնդումն ինքը՝ արդեն խոսքեր են, ինչ-որ նկարագրություն է արդեն: Եվ եթե դա ճիշտ է, այն անմիջապես սուտ է դառնում: Եթե դա ճշմարիտ է, եթե իրոք ոչինչ ասել չի կարելի, ուրեմն այդ խոսքերն ասել էլ չի կարելի՝ պետք է ուղղակի լռե՛լ: Անորոշություն  է ծագում. մի կողմից, ասելու բան չկա: Բայց եթե արդեն ասել ես գոնե դա, ուրեմն ինչու՞ ինչ-որ բան էլ չավելացնել: Ի՞նչն է խանգարում: Եթե գոնե ինչ-որ բան կարելի է պնդել, ուրեմն ինչու՞ չավելացնել էլի ինչ-որ բան: Եթե այնուամենայնիվ ասել ես, նշանակում է, կարելի է՝ և, հետևաբար, կարելի է ասել ոչ միայն այդ:

----------

Smokie (06.10.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ահա թե ինչու է Բուդդան լռում: Նա այդպիսի բան երբեք չի ասել, նա չի հայտարարել. "Աստծո մասին ոչինչ չի կարելի ասել": Նույնիսկ այդ փոքրիկ բանը չի ասել: Երբ նրան հարցնում էին Աստծո մասին, նա սկսում էր խոսել լրիվ այլ բաներից: Երբ հարցնում էին Աստծո մասին, նա ասես չէր էլ լսել այդ, ասես Աստծո մասին հարց չէր էլ եղել: Նա ուղղակի փոխում էր թեման և խոսում էր լրիվ այլ բաների մասին: Նա նույնիսկ չէր էլ պնդում, որ Աստծո մասին ասելու ոչինչ չկա, քանզի այդ խոսքերը ներքուստ արդեն իսկ հակասական են: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ արտասանել դրանք: Հերքումն ինքն՝ արդեն ինչ-որ սահմանում է: Սահմանումները ոչ միայն հաստատողական են լինում, ինչ-որ բան բացատրել կարելի է հերքողական դատողություններով էլ:

Կասես, օրինակ. "Աստված ձև չունի": Ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում: Որտեղի՞ց իմանանք: Մի՞թե մենք այնքան լավ գիտենք Նրան, որ խիզախորեն կարող ենք պնդել, իբր Նա ոչ մի ձև չունի: Ասենք թե ինչ-որ մեկն ասում է, որ օվկիանոսն անչափելի է՝ այնքան է խորը, որ չափել հնարավոր չէ: Սրանից անմիջապես երկու ենթադրություն է բխում. կամ դու արդեն չափել ես այն՝ չէ՞ որ միայն այդ դեպքում է կարելի  հավաստիացնել, որ այն անհնար է չափել, և կամ չես էլ փորձել նույնիսկ՝ բայց ինչու՞ այդքան համոզված ես ուրեմն, որ օվկիանոսը չափել հնարավոր չէ: Չափելի է նույնիսկ շատ ու շատ խոր օվկիանոսը՝ այլ կերպ չի էլ կարող լինել, հակառակ դեպքում այն ուղղակի անհատակ է: Բայց ինչպիսին էլ լինի խորությունը, այն կարելի է չափել:

Ի՞նչ է ստացվում, երբ ասում ես, որ Աստված ձև չունի: Մի՞թե դու հասել ես Նրա ամենասահմաններին և սեփական աչքերով տեսել ես Նրա անձևությունը: Եթե գտնվել է սահման, այդ սահմանի գոյության փաստն արդեն նշանակում է, որ ձև կա՛: Իսկ եթե սահմաններին չես հասել, ուրեմն մի ասա, որ ոչ մի ձև չկա՝ իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե այնուամենայնիվ կա: Այդ կարելի է իմանալ, միայն եթե գտել ես սահմանը: Եվ այդ պատճառով նա, ով իրոք դեմ է առել Աստծոն՝ հենց դեմ է առել, որովհետև դա միշտ պատահականություն է, - և հանկարծակի խորտակվել է Նրա մեջ, չի արտասանի ոչ մի բառ, չի ասի ամենափոքր բանն անգամ, որովհետև ասված յուրաքանչյուր խոսք հակասելու է ինքն իրեն:

Վիտտենշտեյնը, քսաներորդ դարի ամենախորաթափանց տրամաբաններից մեկը, հրաշալի աֆորիզմ է հորինել: Նրա "Տրակտատ փիլիսոփայական տրամաբանության մասին" գրքում ընդհանրապես շատ նշանավոր մտքեր կան, բայց ահա թե որն է լավագույնը. "Անարտահայտելիի մասին չարժե ինչ-որ բան ասել: Եթե ինչ-որ բանի մասին ասելու ոչինչ չկա, ավելի լավ է ուղղակի լռել":

Թովմասն ամենից շատ մոտեցավ, բայց նա էլ հեռու է Հիսուսից: Նա դեռ փորձում է ինչ-որ բան ասել, ճգնում է արտահայտել անարտահայտելին:


_Թովմասն ասաց նրան.
 Տեր, իմ շուրթերը ոչ մի կերպ չեն ստանձնում ասել,
 թե ում ես դու նման:

 Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ես քո տերը չեմ...-__


...ոչ ոք այդպես էլ չհասկացավ, թե ով եմ ես, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս ես կարող եմ ձեր տերը լինել:_

Միայն հասկացողը կարող է իսկական աշակերտ դառնալ: Միայն նա, ով հասկացել է, ընդունակ է այդ տաճարը մտնել: Միայն ըմբռնումն է թույլատրում առընչվել ուսուցչի էության հետ:

----------

Smokie (06.10.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ես քո տերը չեմ..._


Նա ասաց դա բոլոր երեքին: Թովմասը մոտ էր բոլորից, բայց նա էլ չհասկացավ գլխավորը: Նա լավագույնն էր բոլորից, բայց դեռևս կատարյալ չէր՝ նա համեմատաբար էր ամենալավը: Նա մնացածից ավելի շատ մոտեցավ, բայց անջրպետներ դեռևս կային. նա դեռևս վստահում էր բառերին, դեռևս փորձում էր արտահայտել անարտահայտելին:


_...Ես քո տերը չեմ,
 քանզի դու խմել ես, 
դու հագեցել ես եռացող աղբյուրից,
 որը չափել եմ ես:_

Դա շատ խորը ճշմարտություն է: Ահա թե ինչ նա նկատի ունի. "Բոլոր երեքիդ խոսքերը բխում են գլխից, _եռացող աղբյուրից, որը ես չափել եմ,_  որից ես վեր եմ: Ձեր խոսքերը՝ գլխից են. մեկը մտածում է բարոյականության մասին, երկրորդն աստվածաբանության, երրորդն՝ անբացատրելի բաների, բայց այդ ամենը գլխում են: Եվ քանի դեռ քո խոսքերը ծնվում են գլխում, _ես քո տերը չեմ,_  որովհետև գլխավորը՝ որ մի՛տքդ դեն նետես":

Ահա թե ինչ է պնդում ուսուցիչը. դե՛ն նետել դատողությունները: Միտքը ձեռք է առնում քեզ. դու խոսում ես ուսուցչի մասին, հենվելով հենց այն գիտակցության վրա, որն ուսուցիչը հրամայում է դեն նետել: Ահա թե ինչու էր Բոդհիդհարմայի բախտը բերել. նա այնուամենայնիվ ուներ աշակերտ, ով պահպանեց լռություն և պատասխան չտվեց:

Ասենք, ուսուցիչներից ոմանց բախտն ավելի շատ բերեց՝ օրինակ, Ռինձայի: Նա էլ աշակերտներին նույն հարցը տվեց: Այս պատմությունը կրկնվում է նորից ու նորից. Բուդդան, Հիսուս, Բոդհիդհարման, Ռինձայը՝ նրանք բոլորն իրենց աշակերտներին նույն հարցն են տվել և նման պատասխաններ են ստացել: Այլ կերպ չի էլ կարող լինել. փոխհարաբերությունները նույնն են, երևույթը նույնն է: Բայց Ռինձայի բախտն ամենաշատը բերեց: Գիտե՞ք, թե ինչ եղավ նրա մոտ: Գիտե՞ք, թե ինչ տեղի ունեցավ, երբ նա խնդրեց իր սիրելի աշակերտին ինչ-որ բան ասել ճշմարտության մասին: Աշակերտն, առանց երկար մտածելու, մի լավ ապտակ հասցրեց ուսուցչին: Իսկ Ռինձայը քահ-քահ ծիծաղեց ու ասաց. "Ապրե՛ս: Դու իսկույն հասկացար, որ հիմար հարցին պատասխանել չի կարելի":

Ահա՛, թե ում բախտն իսկապես բերեց: Էլ ի՞նչ պատասխան կարելի է սպասել, եթե հարցն ինքը սխալ է: Ահա թե ինչ պատասխանեց աշակերը. "Այս ի՞նչ կատակ է: Որոշել ես ինձ ծուղա՞կը գցել, որ անլուծելի խնդիր ես տալիս: Գլուխս հիմարություններով մի՛ լցրու. ցանկացած իմ պատասխան սխալ կլինի, իսկ չպատասխանել նույնպես չի կարելի՝ չէ որ դա ուսուցչի հարցն է: Ես սխալ կլինեմ, եթե ինչ-որ բան պատասխանեմ, չէ որ ճշմարտությունն ըստ իր բնույթի անարտահայտելի է: Բայց չտալ ոչ մի պատասխան՝ արհամարհանքի նշան է, քանի որ հարցն ուսուցիչն է տվել: Ես պարտավոր եմ ինչ-որ կերպ պատասխանել": Ահա թե ինչ նա նկատի ուներ, երբ ապտակեց ուսուցչին: Իսկ Ռինձայն ուրախացավ, նա ասց. "Ապրե՛ս: Աշակերտը, որ ընդունակ է հարվածել ուսուցչին, արդեն ինքն է ուսուցիչ դարձել: Այժմ գնա և սովորեցրու ուրիշներին":

_
...Ես քո տերը չեմ,
 քանզի դու խմել ես, 
դու հագեցել ես եռացող աղբյուրից,
 որը չափել եմ ես:
_
Դուք առաջվա պես արբած եք մտքի խելագարությա՛մբ: Միտքը՝ ահա ցանկացած խելագարության աղբյուրը: Ամեն ոք, ով հենվում է խելքի վրա, - քիչ թե շատ խենթ է: Գիտակցությունն ու խելազրկությունը՝ նույն բանն են: Խելագարվում են տարբեր կերպ. դուք միայն թեթևակի եք ցնորված, ձեր ուղեղը փոքր ինչ տաքացած է, բայց դեռ չի եռում, - և միայն այդ է պատճառը, որ ձեզ գժանոց չեն խցկել: Դա խելացնորության թեթև աստիճան է, նրա հետ դեռ կարելի է ինչ-որ կերպ ապրել. կարելի է աշխատել, շփվել ու զսպել խելագարությունդ: Լրջամտությունը գալիս է, երբ գիտակցությունից վեր ես բարձրանում: Ահա թե ինչու է Հիսուս ասում, որ դուք հարբած եք._ "...քանզի դու խմել ես, դու հագեցել ես եռացող աղբյուրից, որը չափել եմ ես":_  Նրա աշակերտները, բոլոր երեքը, խոսում էին մտքով: Նրանք դեռ չէին թափանցել իրենց ուսուցչի հոգին, այլ կերպ կտեսնեին, որ այնտեղ գիտակցությունը դեն է նետված:

Մի բերեք ուսուցչին ձեր խելքը: Ճանաչելով նրա հոգին մտքով, դուք նույնիսկ փոքր ինչ նրան չեք մոտենա: _Սաթսանգ_  չի ստացվի՝ դուք չեք կարողանա զգալ նրա ներկայությունը, բանականությունը կբաժանի ձեզ նրանից, և դուք կհագենաք լավագույն դեպքում ձեր իսկ մտքերով: Ուսուցչի կողքին էլ դուք մտածելու եք ինչ-որ այլ բաների մասին, շաղակրատելու եք: Մտքերը պտտվում են շրջանաձև և պատ են դառնում ձեր շուրջ, որը Հիսուսն էլ չի կարող ճեղքել:

----------

Smokie (10.10.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եվ նա վերցրեց նրան, մի կողմ տարավ նրան
 (և) երեք խոսք  ասաց նրան: 

_Իսկ երբ Թովմասը վերադարձավ ընկերների մոտ,
 նրանք հարցրեցին նրան. Ի՞նչ ասաց քեզ Հիսուս:_


Հիսուս ստիպված էր գործ ունենալ բոլորից ամենալավի, թող սակայն ոչ կատարյալի հետ: Բայց ավելի լավ աշակերտ նա չուներ, և ընտրեց Թովմասին: Նա մի կողմ տարավ նրան և երեք խոսք ասաց:


_Իսկ երբ Թովմասը վերադարձավ ընկերների մոտ,
 նրանք հարցրեցին նրան. Ի՞նչ ասաց քեզ Հիսուս:_

Նրանց մինչև այժմ հետաքրքրում է, թե ինչ խոսքեր է արտասանում Հիսուս: Նրանց հետաքրքիր են խոսքերը, այլ ոչ թե ուսուցիչն ինքը: Նրանց դեռևս պետք են գիտելիքները, արտահայտությունները, այլ ոչ թե էությունը:


_Թովմասն ասաց նրանց. 
Եթե ես ասեմ ձեզ այդ խոսքերից մեկն անգամ,
 որ նա ասաց ինձ, 
դուք կվերցնեք քարերը, կնետեք (դրանք) ինձ վրա, 
կրակ կժայթքի քարերից (և) կայրի ձեզ:_

Այնքան հանելուկային է սա... Անհայտ է մնում, թե ի՞նչ ասաց Հիսուս, ի՞նչ երեք խոսք: Թովմասն այդ գաղտնիքն իր ընկերներից հավերժ գաղտնի պահեց: Բայց ակնարկեց այնուամենայնիվ... Նրանց, ովքեր պատրաստ չեն ամբողջ ճշմարտությանը, ստիպված ես միայն ակնարկել: Եվ եթե դու ինչ-որ բան արժես, այդ ակնարկը բավական է, որպեսզի գուշակես գաղտնիքը: Գաղտնիքն ինքը բացահայտել չի կարելի, դրան դեռ պետք է նախապատրաստվել: Որքան ավելի ես պատրաստ, այնքան ավելի շատ քեզ կպատմեն: Իսկ առայժմ բավական են ակնարկները միայն: Եկեք փորձենք նրանցից գլուխ հանել:


_Եթե ես ասեմ ձեզ այդ խոսքերից մեկն անգամ,
 որ նա ասաց ինձ, 
դուք կվերցնեք քարերը, կնետեք (դրանք) ինձ վրա, 
կրակ կժայթքի քարերից (և) կայրի ձեզ:
_

Նախ և առաջ նա ասում է. "եթե ես ասեմ ձեզ այդ խոսքերից մեկն անգամ": Հիսուս ամբողջ երեքն ասաց նրան, բայց նրանցից մեկն էլ բավական է, որ Թովմասին քարկոծեն: Ի՞նչ կարող է դա լինել:

Մարդը ստի մեջ է ապրում՝ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, չէ որ սուտը շատ հարմար է և հեշտ: Ճշմարտությունը դաժան է, տհաճ, նույնիսկ տանջալի: Ստելը՝ նույնն է, ինչ վազես սարնիվար՝ ոտքերդ իրենք են քեզ տանում: Իսկ ճշմարտությունը ծանր վերելքի է նման. ծախսվում է շատ ուժ, քրտինք է թափվում, խախտվում է շնչառությունը՝ դժվար է: Սուտը հաճելի է և հարմար, այն հեշտ է հորինել: Ընդհանրապես հորինեել կարելի է ամենն, ինչ կուզես, իսկ ճշմարտություն հորինել չես կարող՝ հենց այդ է դժբախտությունը:

Հորինել կարելի է սուտը միայն. ասես գնում ես դերձակի մոտ ու քո չափսով հագուստ ես կարում: Իսկ հետո ծածկվում ես ստով, ինչպես հագուստով, - և այն սազում է քեզ, հարմար է, ոչ մի տեղ չի սեղմում: Բայց ճշմարտությունը քեզ չես հարմարեցնի, քո չափսերով չես ձևի, դու ինքդ ես ստիպված նրան հարմարվել: Պետք է ձևես ինքդ քեզ: Ճշմարտությունը կոստյում չէ: Որպեսզի այն քեզ հարմար լինի, դու ինքդ պետք է փոխվես: Ստի հետ շատ ավելի հեշտ է՝ պարտավոր էլ չէ, որ փոխվես, կարելի է ինքը սուտը ձևափոխել: Եվ այդպես ավելի հաճելի է, այդպես ավելի հեշտ է և հարմար. պատճառ չունես փոխվելու և կարող ես մնալ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաս, - հետամնաց, քարացած:

Սուտը միշտ համամիտ է քեզ, այն քեզ հետ չի վիճում: Իսկ ճշմարտությունը... Իսկ ճշմարտության համար մեկ է. ուզում ես ճշմարիտը՝ փոխիր քեզ: Ճշմարտությունը հորինել չես կարող, այն կարելի է գտնել՝ այն արդեն կա: Ահա թե ինչու են մարդիկ ստի մեջ ապրում՝ սուտը փնտրելու կարիք չունես, նրան հեշտությամբ ինքդ կարող ես հորինել:

Իր սեփական սուտն ունի ամեն երկիր, ամեն ժողովուրդ: Յուրաքանչյուր հավատ  ու եկեղեցի, ամեն տաճար կամ _գուրուդվար՝_  իր սուտն ունի: Այն հարմար է, նրան հեշտ ես ընտելանում՝ սուտը պաշտպանում է ճշմարտությունից: Ահա թե ինչու յուրաքանչյուր ճշմարտասացի վրա քարեր են նետում. չէ որ նա ճիշտ է, իսկ ձեր կյանքը կեղծ է մինչև ուղնուծուծը: Սեփական կեղծը չես էլ նկատում՝ դու նրա մեջ չափազանց շատ ես ներդրել, այն վաղուց ներաճել է քո կյանքի մեջ: Հորինվածքներ ու երազներ՝ ահա ամենն, ինչ դու ունես: Սուտը՝ միակ բանն է ինչ դու ունես, և հանկարծ գալիս է մեկն ու ասում է ճշմարտությունը...

Եվ դու միայն երկու հնարավորություն ունես. կամ հիմնահատակ քարուքանդ ես անում սեփական կյանքդ, կամ քարկոծում ես ճշարտությունը՝  կոտրելով նրա գլուխը, թույլ չես տա ճշմարտությանը ջարդուփշուր անել քո սուտը: Դրանից հետո նորից կարելի է ապրել հանգիստ:

----------

Smokie (15.10.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հոգեբանները վաղուց են հասկացել, որ առանց խաբելու մարդ ապրել չի կարող: Դա վերաբերվում է մարդկանց ճնշող մեծամասնությանը: Թերևս, հարյուրից մեկը միայն ընդունակ է ապրել առանց ստի՝ դա հազվադեպ բան է: Ֆրոյդը, Յունգը, Ադլերը՝ մարդկային հոգեբանության երեք մեծագույն հետազոտողները, - միահամուռ համաձայնվեցին մի բանում. սովորական մարդ առանց ստի ապրել չի կարող, սուտն անհրաժեշտ է նրան սնունդից ոչ պակաս: Ավելին, առանց ուտելիք մի երկու ամիս ձգել կարելի է, իսկ առանց ստի երկու վայրկյան էլ չես համբերի: Սուտն ավելի կարևոր է, այն անհրաժեշտ է օդի պես:

Նայե՛ք, թե որքան սուտ կա շուրջը: Եվ ամեն անգամ, երբ քո ստին աջակցում են, այն ճշմարիտ է թվում՝ և դրա համար դու ազնվորեն երախտապարտ ես: Դու վախենում ես մեռնել՝ և այդ պատճառով հավատում ես հոգու անմահությանը: Բայց դա սու՛տ է: Իրականում դու ոչինչ չգիտես, քեզ անհայտ է հոգևոր գործունեության այբբենն անգամ: Քեզ նույնիսկ անհայտ է, կա՞ ընդհանրապես հոգի թե ոչ, - իսկ դու "համոզված ես", որ այն հավերժ է: Եվ եթե ինչ-որ մեկն ապացուցում է, որ հոգին անմահ է, դու ազնվորեն երախտապարտ ես նրան, քեզ համակում է հարգանքը: "Իմացո՛ղ մարդ է", - գովում ես դու: Բայց ի՞նչ է նա արել: Ուղղակի հաստատել է քո հորինածը, աջակցել է քո կարծիքին: Դու ինքդ բոլորովին չես փոխվել՝ ինչպես չգիտեիր, թե ինչ է հոգին, այնպես էլ չգիտես: Ընդհանրապես, դու չես էլ փորձել այդ հասկանալ, ուղղակի այդ ինքնախաբեությունն օգնում է ապրել: Այդպես դու ավելի քիչ ես վախենում մահից. դու ինքդ քեզ համոզել ես, որ մահ չկա, հոգին հավերժ է:

Դրանից զարմանալի բաներ են կատարվում: Օրինակ, այս երկիրը, Հնդկաստանը՝ աշխարհի ամենավախկոտ երկիրն է: Ուրիշ էլ ինչո՞վ կարելի է բացատրել, որ այսպիսի հսկայական երկիրը հարյուրավոր տարիներ ստրկության մեջ է եղել: Եվ ո՞վ էր տիրում նրան: Ա՛նգլիան: Բայց չէ՛ որ ամբողջ Անգլիան փոքր է Հնդկաստանի յուրաքանչյուր նահանգից: Երեսուն միլիոն անգլիացի ստրկացրեցին կես միլիարդ հնդի՛կ: Առաջին հայացքից, դա անհեթեթություն է: Բայց Հնդկաստանը հպատակվել է բոլորին, ով հայտնվել է այստեղ, - բարբարոսներին, մոնղոլներին, մահմեդականներին, անգլիացիներին: Ով եկել է, հնդիկները պատրաստակամությամբ ստրուկ են դարձել: Որտեղի՞ց այդպիսի վախկոտություն: Եվ այդ ազգը հպարտորեն հայտարարում է, որ "ճանաչե՛լ է իրեն": Ու նաև նրանք պնդում են, որ ճանաչել են ճշմարտությունը և առաջինն են  հայտնաբերել, որ հոգին հավե՛րժ է:

Եթե հոգին հավերժ է, էլ ինչի՞ց վախենաս: Եթե դու իսկապես հավատում ես, որ այն հավերժ է, աշխարհիս երեսին քեզանից անվախ մարդ չի գտնվի՝ չէ՞ որ ոչինչ չի վախճանվում: Թող քեզ սպանեն անգամ, դու դրանից էլ չես վախենում՝ ոչինչ չի մահանում: Բայց իրականում ամեն  ինչ այլ կերպ է, նույնիսկ լրիվ հակառակը. հոգին հավերժ է, իսկ հնդիկներն աշխարհի ամենավախկոտ մարդիկ են: Նրանք վախկոտ են, ուղղակի թաքցնում են իրենց վախը հոգու անմահության փիլիսոփայության տակ: Իրականում նրանք ոչինչ էլ չեն ճանաչել: Բուդդան, կարող է, ճանաչել է, Յաջնավալկյան ճանաչել է, բայց այդպիսի գիտելիքը խոսքով չես փոխանցի:

Ինքնաճանաչումը՝ անձնական գործ է: Դա պետական գանձ չէ, այն կտակ չես թողնի, դա մշակույթի մաս չէ: Ճանաչում է մարդը: Եվ երբ մարդը գնում է, այդ գիտելիքը կորչում է անհետ: Ամեն ոք պետք է բացահայտի դա նորից, ամեն մեկը պետք է ինքնուրույն ճանաչի՝ դա իր չէ, ուրիշի չես նվիրի: 

Եվ չնայած գեղեցիկ թեորիաներին, այս երկիրը վախկոտ է: Դժվար է պատկերացնե՛լ անգամ, թե որքան է այս ազգը վախենում մահից: Նույնիսկ այստեղի Էվերստն օտարերկրացիներն են գալիս նվաճելու: Հնդիկներն այնտեղ ոչ մի գնով չեն բարձրանա, նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը կասի. "Ի՞նչ հիմարություն է դա: Ինչու՞ այնտեղ բարձրանամ: Հանուն ինչի՞ վտանգի ենթարկեմ կյանքս": Հնդիկները խելակորույս վախենում են վտանգից. նրանք երբեք չեն խցկվի այնտեղ, որտեղ վտանգավոր է: Բայց այդ մարդիկ երևակայում են, իբր ճանաչել են հոգու անմահությու՛նը: Սու՛տ է դա: Որ հոգին անմահ է՝ ճիշտ է, բայց ձեզ համար դա մաքուր խաբեություն է, չէ՞ որ այդ գաղափարի տակ դուք ուղղակի թաքցնում եք ձեր վախը մահվան առջև:

Պատկերացրե՛ք միայն: Հնդկաստանը՝ դա այ՛լ բան է: Նայեցեք շուրջներդ. ամբողջ աշխարհում չես գտնի այդքան ժլատ, այդքան կծծի մարդկանց: Եվ նրանք դեռ համարձակվում են մնացած ժողովուրդներին նյութապաշտ համարել՝ ահա՛ թե երբեմն ինչպիսի խորամանկությունների է ընդունակ միտքը: Հնդիկները, պարզվում է, ոգեշունչ են, իսկ ամբողջ աշխարհը խրվել է նյութապաշտության մե՛ջ: Բավական է եվրոպացի տեսնեն, և գաղտնի քմծիծաղ են տալիս. "Օ՜ֆ այս մատերիալիստները": Իրականում աշխարհիս երեսին հնդիկներից ավելի նյութապաշտ ազգ գոյությու՛ն չունի: Նրանք ապրու՛մ են հանուն փողի, միայն կուտակում են իրենց կահ-կարասիքը և իրենցն ուրիշին երբեք չե՛ն տա: Նրանք վաղուց մոռացել են, թե ինչ է նշանակում տալ, և պահպանում են ամեն անպետք բան, միայն թե չկորչի: Եվ դրա հետ մեկտեղ ամբողջ աշխարհը նյութապաշտության մեջ կորա՛ծ են համարում: "Մենք՝ հոգևոր ազգ ենք": Սուտ է, մաքուր սուտ: Բայց եթե ամբողջ ժամանակ այդ պնդես, սկսում է  ճշմարիտ թվալ: Որքա՜ն կեղծ է դա...

----------

Smokie (22.10.2016), տեսիլք (21.10.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ամեն ոք նաև իր սեփական սուտն է հորինում: Կա համընդհանուր սուտ, բայց ամեն մարդ լիքը սեփական հորինվածքներ ունի, որոնց մեջ էլ հենց ապրում է: Որոշ իմաստով դրանք օգտակար են. եթե վախկոտն իրեն խիզախ համարի, ուրեմն կձգտի նաև իրեն խիզախորեն պահել: Հնարովի բաներից ինչ-որ օգուտ այնուամենայնիվ լինում է, չէ՞ որ եթե վախկոտ ես և այդ մասին գիտես, ուրեմն ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բան չես համարձակվի անել: Կասես ինքդ քեզ. "Չէ՞ որ ես վախկոտ եմ", - ու կթաքնվես անկյունում:

Այդ պատճառով են հոգեբաններն ասում, որ մարդ առանց ինքնախաբեության ապրել չի կարող: Հորինվածքների շնորհիվ նույնիսկ վախկոտները ռիսկի են դիմում: Ի միջի այլոց, միշտ այդպես էլ լինում է. ինչպիսին էլ լինես, քեզ բոլորովին այդպիսին չես համարում: Քեզ և ուրիշներին դա ապացուցելու համար, քեզ լրիվ այլ կերպ ես պահում, հակառակն ես վարվում: Սուտը միշտ մղում է արարքների ընդգծվածությանը. դու միշտ չափն անցնում ես: Վախկոտն իրեն միշտ կտրիճի պես է պահում, չնայած հոգու խորքում միշտ մնում է վախկոտ՝ հակառակ դեպքում ի՞նչ իմաստ կա քեզ մեկ ուրիշը ցուցադրել: Նա իրեն նետում է դեպի վտանգը, նույնիսկ երբ դա անիմաստ է: Նրան ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ է համոզել իրեն և ուրիշներին, որ նա խիզախ է: Հոգու խորքում նա ուղղակի վախենում է իր խնդրից և այդ պատճառով ստիպում է իրեն ճիշտ հակառակը վարվել:

Ժլատը կարող է հրաժարվել աշխարհի բարիքներից ու ման գալ մերկ՝ միայն թե ապացուցի իրեն, որ ինքը ժլատ չէ: Բայց դա ոչինչ չի տալիս: Դա սուտ է: Այն բանից, որ դեն ես նետել հագուստդ ու հրաժարվել ես տանիցդ, քո ժլատությունը դեռ չի անհետացել՝ այն ներսում է, սրտումդ: Այն ոչ տանը մնաց և ոչ էլ հագուստիդ ծալքերի մեջ՝ դա հենց քո՛ մասնիկն է: Եվ ուր էլ գնաս՝ մերկ թե հագնված, - այն քեզ հետ կլինի: Ամեն ինչից հրաժարվելը՝ ուղղակի փորձ է թաքցնել ժլատությունդ փայլուն արարքի տակ. դու ուղղակի նետվում ես դեպի ուրիշ ծայրահեղություն:

Ով ժլատ չէ, ոչնչից չի հրաժարվի: Նրան պետք չէ ցուցադրել իրեն բոլորի առջև: Եվ իսկական խիզախն էլ իզուր իրեն վտանգի չի ենթարկի. նրա խիզախությունը ցուցադրական չի: Նա, ով ճանաչել է իր էությունը, ծայրահեղությունների մեջ չի նետվում: Նա հավասարակշռված է, նրա կյանքում ամեն ինչ իր տեղն ունի:

Իսկ դուք ի՞նչ էիք սպասում: Ասենք, Բուդդան քայլում է իր համար, և հանկարծ նրա դեմ մի օձ է դուրս գալիս: Ի՞նչ կանի նա, ի՞նչ եք կարծում: Նա ուղղակի մի կո՛ղմ կցատկի: Եվ ո՞վ է նա, վախկո՞տ, թե համարձակ: Նա ուղղակի զգոն և իմաստուն մարդ է: Ձեզ, իհարկե, դուր կգար, եթե նա չշեղվեր ճանապարհից, քշեր ուղիղ դեպի օձը՝ թող կծի, փոխարենը տեսե՛ք, թե ինչ համարձակն է նա: Ձեզ թվում է, թե իսկական խիզախությունը հենց այդ է: Դա հիմարությու՛ն է, այլ ոչ թե խիզախություն: Հոգու խորքում այդպես վարվողը նապաստակից էլ վախկոտ է: Նա չի շեղվում ժանապարհից, որպեսզի ուրիշներն իր վախկոտությունը չնկատեն:

Բայց եթե Բուդդան մի կողմ ցատկի, դուք կմտածեք. "Աստված իմ, այս ու՞մ հետ եմ ես կապվել: Այս ի՜նչ վախկոտն է": Ոչ, նա վախկոտ չէ: Եթե տեսել ես օձին, ավելի լավ է մի կողմ քաշվես: Դա սովորական ողջամտություն է: Ընթանում է բեռնատարը, վարորդն ամբողջ ուժով ազդանշան է տալիս՝ իսկ դու վռվել ճանապարհի մեջտեղում ու քեզ կտրի՞ճ ես համարում: Դու ուղղակի հիմար ես խցանի պես: Ու՞մ և ի՞նչ կապացուցի քո մահը: Դու ուղղակի համոզում ես ինքդ քեզ. "Ոչ, ես վախկոտ չեմ, ես խիզախ եմ":

----------

GriFFin (15.11.2016), Smokie (04.11.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իմացող մարդը երբեք ծայրահեղությունների չի հասնում. նա գնում է մեջտեղով: Ինչ էլ պատահի, ինչպիսի պարագաներ էլ ստեղծվեն, նա արձագանքում է տեղի ունեցածին՝ նա ոչ վախկոտ է, ոչ հերոս: Ձեզանից ամեն մեկը կամ վախկոտ է կամ խիզախ, բայց հոգու խորքում միշտ թաքնված է դրա հակադրությունը. որոշակի դեպքերում վախկոտն իրեն համարձակ է պահում, իսկ խիզախը թաքցնում է պոչը:

Ահա ձեզ օրինակ. տուն վերադառնալով, նույնիսկ ամենահամարձակ զինվորը վախկոտ է դառնում: Նապոլեոնը Ժոզեֆինայի առջև հետին թաթերի վրա էր ման գալիս: Ի՞նչ է ուրեմն ստացվում: Կտրիճը, հաղթողը փոխվում է աչքերի առջև և վախենում է թույլ կնոջից: Ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենում: Եվ մի մտածեք, թե ես խոսում եմ ուրիշի մասին, իսկ դա ձեզ չի վերաբերվում: Ցանկացած ամուսնու կրունկի տակ են պահում: Կարծում եք, սա չափազանցությու՞ն է: Բոլորովին, սա կենսական անհրաժեշտություն է. ամուսինը պե՛տք է կրունկի տակ լինի: Ամբողջ օրը նա համարձակության հրաշքներ է ցուցաբերում, իսկ տանն արդեն ցանկանում է հանգստանալ հերոսություններից: Եթե ոչ տանը, ուրիշ էլ որտե՞ղ նա կարող է հանգստանալ լարվածությունից: Եվ այդ պատճառով, կնոջ՝ տան դուռը բացելու հետ միասին, անհետանում է նրա ահեղ տեսքը:

Խիզախ էր նա այնտեղ, դրսում, մարդկանց մեջ, որտեղ սրտիպված էր ամբողջ ժամանակ պատերազմել՝ շուրջբոլորը մրցակիցներ են, ախոյաններ: Այնտեղ պատերազմ է գնում, անվերջանալի համաշխարհային պատերազմ: Օրը բոլոր մարդիկ ճակատ ճակատի են տալիս: Եվ տուն են վերադառնում ամբողջովին տանջահար եղած: Նրանք հոգնում են իրենց խիզախությունից՝ անհնա՛ր է վերջապես կլոր օրը կտրիճ լինել: Հիշեք, ուղղակի անհնար է ամբողջ ժամանակ խիզախ լինել: Հնարավոր է մեկ բան միայն. լինել մշտապես ուշադիր, զգոն: Մնացած ամեն ինչ վաղ թե ուշ հոգնեցնում է:

Դու գալիս ես տուն, դու հոգնած ես, ցանկանում ես հանգստանալ: Ուժ չկա այլևս պայքարել՝ առանց այդ էլ դու ամբողջ օրը կռիվ ես տվել: Իսկ այդ ժամանակ ինչո՞վ էր զբաղված քո կինը: Նա ոչ ոքու հետ չի մրցակցել, տանը լուռ էր և խաղաղ, նա հանգիստ իր գործերն էր անում: Ամբողջ օրը նա ոչ մի հնարավորություն չի ունեցել ցուցաբերել իր խիզախությու՛նը: Եվ հիմա նա արդեն հոգնել է խաղաղ ու հնազանդ լինել: Դու գալիս ես՝ իսկ նա արդեն եռու՛մ է: Դե՛, զգուշացիր:

Այլ կերպ չի էլ լինում. եթե ընտրել ես մի ծայրահեղությունը, երկրորդն էլ անպայման կարտահայտվի: Այստեղ համրձակ ես, իսկ այնտեղ վախկոտ կլինես: Այդպես էլ պետք է լինի. համարձակի համար վախկոտությունը հանգիստ է: Ահա թե ինչու եմ ես ասում, որ ամուսնուն պետք է կրունկի տակ պահել, դա ուղղակի անհրաժեշտություն է: Ամուսինը ենթարկվող չպետք է լինի միայն մի դեպքում՝ երբ ինքը տնային գործերով է զբաղված, իսկ կինն աշխատում է: Այդ ժամանակ դերերը փոխվում են:

Ծայրահեղությունները միշտ թաքնված են մեկմեկու հետևում, և ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նրանցից ամեն մեկին պետք է ազատ արձակել, հակառակ դեպքում շատ դժվար կլինի, այդպիսի բեռով երկար կանգուն չես մնա: Հանգիստ բերում է միայն խելացիությունը, գիտակցվածությունը՝ այն, ինչ բուդդիստներն անվանում են _պրաջնյա,_ - խորհրդածման վիճակը, հավասարակշռությունը: Լինել ուշադիր՝ նշանակում է կատվի պես լինել. զգոն նույնիսկ քնած ժամանակ: Փոքրիկ շրշյունի դեպքում անգամ կատուն վեր է ցատկում՝ առույգ, արթմնի, կենտրոնացած: Հավասարակշռության հասած, ոսկե միջինը գտած միտքը զգոն է նույնիսկ քնած ժամանակ: Այն երբեք չի թուլանում, որովհետև չի լարվում երբեք: Այդպիսի մարդը՝ ոչ վախկոտ է, ոչ կտիճ. նա ճանաչել է թե մեկը, թե մյուսը և առաջ է անցել...

Մարդիկ ապրում են ստի մեջ: Նրանք ստիպված են այդպես ապրել, չէ՞ որ չեն ցանկանում հաշտվել ամբողջի հետ և միշտ միայն մեկ կողմն են ընտրում: Իսկ ի՞նչ անել հոգու մյուս կողմի հետ: Այն էլ հենց թաքցնում է սուտը...

----------

GriFFin (15.11.2016), Smokie (04.11.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Թովմասն ասաց նրանց. 
Եթե ես ասեմ ձեզ այդ խոսքերից մեկն անգամ,
 որ նա ասաց ինձ, 
դուք կվերցնեք քարերը, կնետեք (դրանք) ինձ վրա..._


Հենց այդպես են դիմավորում ճշմարտությունը: Հեշտ չէ այն հայտարարել. ունկնդիրներն անմիջապես կդառնան թշնամի ու կքարկոծեն քեզ: Կոնկրետ քո դեմ նրանք ոչինչ չունեն, նրանք ուղղակի ստիպված են պաշտպանվել, պահպանել իրենց սուտը. _"...դուք կվերցնեք քարերը, կնետեք ինձ վրա..."_

Եվ հետո Թովմասն արտասանում է սքանչելի խոսքեր._ "...կրակ կժայթքի քարերից և կայրի ձեզ":_  Դու քար կնետես ուրիշի վրա, կնետես քար ճշմարտության վրա՝ բայց հենց այդ քարերից էլ կժայթքի կրակը և հենց քեզ էլ կայրի:

Ճշմարտությունն այրել չես կարող, նրան խաչ չես հանի: Հիսուսին խաչեցին... Ահա թե ինչու ես երեկ ասացի, որ հրեաները, սպանելով Հիսուսին, խաչ բարձրացրին ոչ թե նրան, այլ իրենք իրենց: Եվ այդ քարերի բոցը մինչև օրս չի մարել, որովհետև հրեաներն առաջվա պես ստիպված են փախչել կրակից՝ բայց կրակը լիզում է նրանց կրունկները: Նետե՛ք ձեր քարերը, մեկ է, ճշմարտությանը ցավ չեք պատճառի:

Նետեք ձեր քարերը ճշմարտության վրա. ցավ կզգաք միայն դուք, վաղ թե ուշ ձեզ կայրի կրակը՝ և այդ կրակը կժայթքի ձեր սեփական քարերից: Դրանում է հրեաների ողջ պատմությունը. կրակն այրում է նրանց ամբողջ երկու հազար տարի: Ոչ, ես չեմ ասում, թե դա արդարացի է, որ նրանք արժանի են այդ տանջանքներին, - ո՛չ: Ես բոլորովին համախոհը չեմ Հիտլերի և մնացած բոլորի, ովքեր տանջել ու սպանել են հրեաներին: Դա սարսափելի՛ է: Դժբախտությունն այն է, որ հրեաներն իրենց վերքերը կրում են իրենց սրտի մեջ՝ նրանք իրենք են արարում իրենց հիտլերներին: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ դա սարսափելի է հնչում, բայց փորձեք հասկանալ...

Երբ քեզ կեղեքում է մեղքի զգացումը, դու ինքդ պատիժ ես փնտրում: Քեզ դժվար է ապրել, եթե քեզ ոչ ոք չի պատժում: Իսկ երբ սկսում են պատժել, ամեն ինչ կարգին է, այդպես էլ պետք է լինի: Հետևեք երեխաներին. եթե ծնողներն իրենց խղճացել են, նրանք իրենք են պատժում իրենց՝ օրինակ, ապտակում են իրենց: Այդպես ավելի հեշտ է: Երեխան մեղք է գործել, ինչ-որ չարություն է արել և մտածում է, կիմանա՞ն հայրիկն ու մայրիկն այդ մասին թե ոչ, - բայց գաղտնի ցանկանում է, որ նրանք իմանան: Այդ դեպքում կպատժեն իրեն և ամեն ինչ կհեշտանա. դու քավել ես քո մեղքը՝ և վերջ: Սկզբում չարություն արեցիր, հետո քեզ պատժեցին ու վերջ: Իսկ ի՞նչ անել, եթե ոչ ոք այդպես էլ ոչինչ չիմանա: Ինչ-որ բան չի հերիքում, մեղքի զգացումը չի անցնում: Եվ այդ ժամանակ երեխան թաքնվում է անկյունում ու սկսում է ապտակել ինքն իրեն՝ պատժում է ինքն իրեն, ավելի հեշտ է լինել պատժված:

Նույնը վերաբերվում է ճգնավորներին. նրանք բոլորը տառապում են մեղքի զգացումից: Կարևոր չէ, թե ինչ են նրանք արել և որքան վատ է դա: Գլխավորը, նրանք ինքները համոզված են, որ մեղավոր են ինչ-որ բանում, - և որոշում են ընդունում պատժել իրենց: Մարդն ինքը կարող է կարծել, որ իսկական ճգնավորությամբ է զբաղված, _մանասչարիայով,_  և նույնիսկ մեծ սուրբ կարող է դառնալ: Իսկ իրականում դրանք ուղղակի դժբախտ մարդիկ են, որոնք պատժում են իրենք իրենց: Սովատանջությունը, ինքնակեղեքումը, ինքնայրումը՝ մեկ է, սրանք այն նույն փոքրիկ երեխաներն են, որ հարվածում են իրենց այտերին: Նրանք մեղք են գործել և ցանկանում են վերականգնել արդարությունը: Նրանք ասես աղաչում են Աստծոն. "Մի՜ պատժիր ինձ: Տես, ես ի՛նքս եմ ինձ պատժել: Մի՞թե դա քիչ է": Ահա թե ինչ է պատահել հրեաների հետ: Դա մարդու հոգեկան աշխարհի բարդագույն կողմերից մեկն է:

Հրեաներն իրենք են փնտրուոմ հիտլերներ, իրենք են գնում իրենց դահիճների մոտ՝ այդպես ավելի հանգիստ է հոգու համար: Երբ նրանց ոչ ոք ձեռք չի տալիս, նրանց սկսում է թվալ, որ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ. նորից արթնանում է մեղքի զգացումը: Այդպես պատահում է բոլորի հետ, ովքեր քարկոծել են ճշմարտությունը: Նույնիսկ հիմա, երկու հազար տարվա հալածանքներից հետո, հրեաներն առաջվա պես չեն ընդունում, որ վատ են վարվել: Ո՛չ: Նրանք այդպես էլ չհաշտվեեցին Հիսուսի հետ, նրանք մինչև օրս ձևացնում են, թե Հիսուս չի էլ եղել: Նա այդպես էլ չմերվեց նրանց հետ: Եվ ես կարող եմ ձեզ հավաստիացնել. դժբախտությունները շարունակելու են հետևել հրեաներին, քանի դեռ նրանք չեն ընդունել Հիսուսին: Ոչ ոք նրանց դեմ դավեր չի նյութում՝ նրանք ինքներն են փնտրում իրենց հալածողներին: Այդ ազգը տառապում է մեղքի զգացումից, և նրա մեղքն իրոք որ շատ մեծ է:

Խաչել Հիսուսին, Բուդդային, Քրիշնային՝ ուրիշ ի՞նչ ավելի սարսափելի բան կարող է լինել: Հիսուսին, ում հետևից պետք էր գնալ, ում պետք էր երկրպագել, ում խոսքերով պետք էր ապրել... Իսկ նրանք լրիվ հակառակը վարվեցին: Հիսուս կարող էր նրանց կյանքը դառնալ՝ իսկ նրանք սպանեցին նրան: Նրանք խլեցին նրա կյանքը, փոխանակ իրենց կյանքերը նրան տալու՛: Եվ այդ ոճրագործությունը ստվերի պես հետևում է հրեաներին: Այդպիսի մեղքի զգացումից չես ազատվի: Միայն մեկ ճանապարհ կա. ընդունել Հիսուսին:

----------

GriFFin (15.11.2016), Smokie (23.11.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այդ առումով հնդիկներն ավելի լավ վիճակում են: Նրանք մեղքի շատ ավելի քիչ զգացում ունեն. չէ՞ որ Բուդդային մահապատժի չեն ենթարկել, իսկ Բուդդան Հիսուսից շատ ավելի վտանգավոր էր: Նա հերքում էր հինդուիզմի հիմքերը, արմատախիլ էր անում այն: Հիսուս ասաց. "Ես եկել եմ ոչ թե խոստացածն ավերելու, այլ այն ի կատար ածելու համար": Բայց Բուդդան ա՛յլ բան էր ասում: Նա խոսում էր ուղիղ և ազնվորեն. "Ես եկել եմ, որ ավերեմ ամեն ինչ: Ձեր Վեդաները՝ անպետք հնոտինե՛ր են": Բայց հնդիկները միևնույն է չսպանեցին նրան, ահա թե ինչու նրանք մեղքի զգացումով չեն տառապում: Ավելին, նրանք ոչ միայն չսպանեցին նրան, այլև նրան _ավատար_  սարքեցին՝ ցուցաբերեցին իրենց որպես խելացի և շրջահայաց ազգ: Նրանք ընդունեցին նրան՝ այնքան էլ չհավատացին, իհարկե, բայց սարսափելի ոչինչ չարեցին: Նրանք ուղղակի իրենց ավանդույթում տեղ գտան նրա համար: Նա դարձավ տասներորդ _ավատարը,_  նրա մասին ահագին լեգենդներ շարադրեցին՝ այդ պատճառով էլ ես ասում եմ, որ դա հաշվենկատ, գործնական ժողովուրդ է:

Այդպիսի խելամիտների դեռ փնտրե՛լ է հարկավոր: Հնդիկներն ուղղակի մյուս ազգերից ավելի տարիքով և իմաստուն են: Փորձը նրանց շատ բան է սովորեցրել. եթե Բուդդային մահապատժի ենթարկես, նրանից արդեն չես պրծնի՝ նրա ստվերը սկսելու է հետևել քեզ, ծվատել մեղքի զգացումով: Ինչու՞ սպանել: Ավելի լավ է ուղղակի ուշադրություն չդարձնել: Բայց, եթե նույնիսկ կկոցել ես աչքերդ, մեկ է, քեզ ձգում է հետ նայելու ցանկությունը... Այո, նա առաջվա պես այնտեղ է, տեղում, ուրեմն եկեք ուղղակի ընդունենք նրան: Եվ նրան շատ խորամանկորեն ընդունեցին՝ իբր թե ընդունեցին, իսկ իրականում՝ մոռացան: Նրբագույն խորամանկություն...

Նրանք այսպիսի լեգենդ հորինեցին...


_Աստված ստեղծեց դժոխքն ու դրախտը, բայց բազում միլիոնավոր տարիներ դժոխքը դատարկ էր, 
քանզի ոչ ոք մեղք չէր գործում: Բոլորը հավատում էին Աստծոն, բոլորը բարեպաշտ էին և միայն դրախտ էին ընկնում: Եվ այդ ժամանակ 
սատանան եկավ Աստծո մոտ և ասաց. "Ինչի՞ նման է սա: Ինչու՞ ես դու դժոխք ստեղծել: Այն դատա՛րկ է: Չկա ոչ մի ոգի՛, ես արդեն հոգնել եմ սպասելուց: Արա՛ ինչ-որ բան կամ ի վերջո փակի՛ր այդ դժոխքը":

"Համոզեցիր, - ասաց Աստված: - Կուղարկեմ մի հոգու, Գաուտամա Բուդդային... 
Թող շփոթեցնի մարդկանց մտքերը: Մոլորության մեջ ընկած մարդիկ կշեղվեն ճշմարիտ ճանապարհից՝ և վերջապես դու դժոխքում մեղսագործներ կունենաս": 
Ասում են, որ այն ժամանակից ի վեր դժոխքում ասեղ գցելու տեղ չկա:_ 


Բայց հնդիկները միևնույն է ընդունեցին, որ Բուդդան՝ _ավատար_ է,  Աստծո կողմից ուղարկված: Նրանք հրաժարվեցին նրանից շատ խորամանկորեն՝ այնպես, որպեսզի մեղքի զգացումից չտանջվեն:

Իսկ հրեաներին մեղքի զգացումը բաց չի թողնում. անեծքը ստվերի պես հետևում է նրանց, բայց նրանք միևնույն է չեն ընդունում Հիսուսին՝ ափսոս որ... Չէ՞ որ նա էլ հրեա էր: Նա ծնվել, ապրել և մեռել է որպես հուդայական՝ նա բոլորովին էլ քրիստոնյա չէր: Հրեաները լիովին կարող էին ընդունել նրան: Այսպես թե այնպես այդ մաշտաբի մեկ ուրիշ հրեա լույս աշխարհում չի եղել: Նրանց մեջ շատ մեծ մարդիկ են եղել՝ վերցնենք թեկուզ մեր ժամանակները: Դա ընդհանրապես շատ տաղանդավոր ազգ է: Ֆրոյդը, Մարքսը, Այնսթայնը՝ այս երեք հրեաները նախորոշեցին ամբողջ դարաշրջանը, բայց նրանցից ոչ ոք Հիսուսի հետ համեմատվել չի՛ կարող: Հրեաները հրաժարվեցին իրենց մեծագույն ազգակցից: Բավական է ընդունեն նրան՝ և հանգիստ կտիրի, նրանց վերքերը կսպիանան: Նրանք նորից առողջ կլինեն, նրանց հիտլեներ այլևս պետք չեն լինի:

Իսկ առայժմ նրանք իրենք են արարում իրենց դահիճներին: Հիշեք. տանջվելով մեղքի զգացումով, դրանով իսկ դուք ստեղծում եք ձեզ տանջողներին: Դուք ինքներդ եք պատիժ փնտրում, որովհետև հատուցումն ազատում է ձեզ մեղքի զգացումից և բերում է հանգիստ: Պետք չէ քեզ մեղավոր համարել, հակառակ դեպքում պատիժն անպայման վրա կհասնի...

Ուրախացեք կյանքով նրա ամբողջ լիությամբ, եթե ոչ անպայման մեղքի զգացում կհայտնվի: Ընդունեք կյանքն ինչպիսին այն կա և շնորհակալ եղեք, որ նա հենց այդպիսին է: Խորին երախտագիտություն՝ ահա նախորոշիչը նրա, ով իսկապես հավատում է Աստծոն: Ընդունելով ամբողջը, դու ինքդ ես ամբողջական դառնում: Երկատվածությունը վերանում է, հոգում թագավորում է խորին լռությունը... Եվ այդ ժամանակ քեզ կհամակի անճանաչելին, որովհետև անճանաչելին ծեծում է քո դուռը միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ դու ձեռք ես բերում ամբողջականություն:


Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------

GriFFin (15.11.2016), Smokie (23.11.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԱՂՏՆԻՔ,
ՈՐԸ   ՀԱՅՏՆԻ   Է   ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ

Զրույց   տասներեքերորդ*




_Հիսուս ասաց.
Եթե նրանք, ովքեր առաջնորդում են ձեզ, ասում են ձեզ.
       Նայե՛ք, արքայությունը երկնքու՛մ է, -
 ուրեմն երկնային թռչունները ձեզանից առաջ կհասնեն:

 Եթե նրանք ասում են ձեզ,
 որ այն` ծովի մեջ է,
 ուրեմն ձկները ձեզանից առաջ կհասնեն:

 Բայց Արքայությունը ձեր մեջ է և ձեզանից դուրս:

Երբ դուք ճանաչեք ձեզ,
 դուք կճանաչվեք և կիմանաք,
 որ դուք` կենդանի    Հոր զավակներն եք:

 Իսկ եթե դուք չճանաչեք ձեզ,
 ուրեմն դուք աղքատության մեջ կմնաք և դուք` աղքատություն եք:_


Աստծո արքայության մասին միշտ խոսում են այնպես, իբր այն հեռու է` այլ ժամանակի, այլ տարածքի մեջ, - բայց հաստատ ոչ հիմա և ոչ այստեղ: Իսկ ինչու՞: Ինչու՞ նա այժմ և այստեղ չլինի: Ինչու՞ անպայման ապագայում և երկնքում:

Որովհետև այդիսին է գիտակցության կառուցվածքը` ներկայում այն վախճանվում է: Նա ապրում է ապագայով, հույզերով, երազներով: Նա ապրում է ցանկություններով, իսկ ցանկությունը ժամանակ է պահանջում, առանց ժամանակ այն լինել չի կարող: Ի՞նչ կպատահի ցանկությունների հետ, եթե հանկարծ զգաս, որ ժամանակը կանգ է առել, անհետացել է, որ այլևս ոչ վաղը, ոչ ապագա չկա: Ցանկությունը նույնպես կանգ կառնի` և կվախճանվի:

Ընդհանրապես, ժամանակը ոչ թե օբյեկտիվ, այլ հոգեբանական երևույթ է: Այն ինչ-որ տեղ դրսում չէ: Ժամանակը ծագում է մտքի կառուցվածքի համեմատ: Հիսուս ժամանակից դուրս է ապրում; ժամանակի մեջ ապրում եք դուք միայն: Այդ պատճառով բոլոր բուդդաները` իսկ Հիսուս նույնպես բուդդա է, պայծառացած` անընդհատ ասում էին. "Դադարեք ցանկանալ, և երկնքի դարպասները կբացվեն ձեր առջև": Բայց որպեսզի ոչինչ չցանկանաս, պետք է ապրել այստեղ և հիմա, որտեղ դեպի ապագա տանող կամուրջներ չկան և գնալու տեղ էլ այլևս չկա: Դեպի ապագա տանող կամուրջը` ցանկություն է:

Գիտակցությանը ժամանակ է անհրաժեշտ, առանց դրա նա կյանք չունի: Եվ որքան ավելի շատ է քո ժամանակը, այնքան ավելի լայն է տարածությունը մտքիդ խաղերի ու խորամանկությունների համար: Այդ ժամանակ նա կարող է մի ամբողջ կույտ ցանկություններ ու հույսեր հորինել, որ հետո ապրի դրանցով: Տերտերները միշտ պնդում էին, որ դրախտը՝ հեռու գալիքում է, չէ՞ որ դատողությանը միայն ապագան է հասկանալի: Ապագայի հույսերով մեզ օգտագործում են՝ բայց այդպես մեզ ավելի հեշտ է և հանգիստ:

Եթե ձեզ ասեն էլ, որ Աստծո արքայությունն այստեղ է և հիմա, դուք միևնույն է կորոշեք սպասել: Նախքան այնտեղ գնալը պետք է ի կատար ածել բազում ամենատարբեր ցանկություններ: Ուզում ես ահագին բան հասցնես, իսկ հետո արդեն Աստծո արքայություն էլ կարելի է գնալ: Դուք առաջվա պես քնած եք և ոչ մի գնով չեք ուզում արթնանալ՝ ձեզ դեռ ժամանակ է պետք: Այն տերտերը շատ ավելի հաճելի է ձեզ, քան Հիսուս կամ Բուդդան, որովհետև Հիսուս ժամանակի մասին չի խոսում, իսկ նմանների հետ ծանր է ընկերություն անել: Հիսուսի կողքին կյանքը չափազանց անհանգիստ է դառնում. Հիսուս խանգարում է վայելել քունը, թույլ չի տալիս քունդ առնես, չի թողնում երազես ապագայի մասին: Նա ընդհանրապես ասում է, որ ոչ մի "վաղը" չկա:

Ապագայի գաղափարը յուրովի օգտակար է, չէ՞ որ հենց հիմա դուք դեռ չեք հաշտվել ձեր հետ և ինքներդ էլ հասկանում եք, որ արժանի չեք Արքայությանը: Դուք գիտեք դա, քանզի ինքներդ դեռ ձեզ հետ չեք հաշտվում՝ ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն ձեր հետ կհաշտվի Աստված: Ոչ, դեռ վա՛ղ է: Դուք դեռ պատկերացնել այդ չեք կարող: Դուք ինքներդ եք ձեզ փնովում, ձեր մեջ լիքն է մեղքի զգացումը՝ ու՞ր է թե Աստված ձեզ ընդունի: Դուք չեք հավատում դրան: Եթե դարպասները բացվեն հենց հիմա, եթե հենց այստեղ գայթակղիչ դուռը բացվի, ներս մտնել չեք հանդգնի: Ժամանակ է պետք, որպեսզի փոխվեք, լավը դառնաք, դառնաք սուրբ՝ այդ ամենը ժամանակ է պահանջում: Շատ բան է պետք հասցնել արժանի դառնալու համար, որպեսզի նույնիսկ Աստված կարողանա ձեզ սիրել: Չափից դուրս ցանկություններ, մտադրություններ կան՝ և այդ ամենի համար ժամանակ է պետք:

----------

Smokie (23.11.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մարդկային բարոյականությունը տարբեր կերպ է արտահայտվում, բայց նրա իմաստն ամենուր միանման է. մարդուն պետք է մեղադրել ինչ-որ բանում: Պետք է պնդել, որ նա վատն է, և ժամանակն է ինչ-որ բան անել դրա հետ՝ ուղղվել, դառնալ լավը, արժանի: Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկն ասում է, որ դուռը բաց է, կարելի է մտնել, դուք ամաչում եք և անհարմար եք զգում: Իսկ եթե ասում են, որ դուռն ավելի ուշ կբացվի, ապագայում ինչ-որ մի ժամանակ, դուք անմիջապես հանգստանում եք. ժամանակ դեռ շատ կա, կհասցնեք: Հոգիներդ հանգիստ է. դեռ ժամանակ կա ուղղվելու, վրաներդ աշխատելու: Կհասցնես հորինեել ինչ-որ իդեալ և ընդօրինակել նրան, այդպես վաղ թե ուշ բարեպաշտ կդառնաս: Միտքը խորամանկ բան է. քանի դեռ դու գործերդ ապագային ես թողնում, նա կարող է նախկինը մնալ: Միտքն ամեն ինչ հետաձգում է, որպեսզի չփոխվի: Իդեալները հենց դրա համար էլ պետք են՝ որպեսզի ոչինչ չփոխես: Չէ՞ որ դա անդունդ թռչել չէ. իդեալին ընդօրինակելու համար ժամանակ է պետք, իսկ եթե այն կա, գործը կարելի է վաղվան էլ թողնել:

Հետձագումներ՝ ահա մտքի քարացածության հիմքերը: Հրդեհը հանգցնում են առանց հապաղման և ավելորդ խոսքերի: Ոչ ոք չի հարցնում. "Որտե՞ղ է դուռը: Ու՞ր են տանում աստիճանները: Որտեղի՞ց սկսել": Խորհրդատուի և ուղեվարի որոնումների վրա ժամանակ ծախսելու իմաստ չկա՝ ուղղակի թռի՛ր: Դուռն ամենու՛ր է: Ճանապարհի սկիզբն՝ այնտեղ է, որտեղ հիմա դու՛ ես: Եվ պետք չէ հարցնել. "Իսկ արժանի՞ եմ ես արդյոք փրկության: Արյո՞ք ես բավականաչափ լավն եմ": Ոչ, այդպիսի հարցեր դժվար թե գլուխդ գան:

Փիլիսոփայել կարելի է, երբ լիքը ժամանակ ունես. դու հարցեր ես տալիս, պատասխաններ ես որոնում, իսկ գործը հետաձգում ես: Բայց վտանգի պահին ամբողջ փիլիսոփայությունն անմիջապես դուրս է թռչում գլխիցդ: Նկատե՞լ եք, որ վտանգի պահին գիտակցությունը լռում է: Գործում ես առանց մտորումների, դատողությունների ժամանակ ուղղակի չկա՝ տունն այրվում է, այն պետք է փրկե՛լ: Եվ միայն հետո, երբ հրդեհը հանգցված է, կարելի է նստել ծառի տակ ու մտածել տեղի ունեցածի մասին: Բայց երբ մահը կողքիդ է, ժամանակը կորչում է. պետք է գործել, այլ ոչ թե մտածել, մտածելու ժամանակ չկա՝ պետք է շտապել, քեզ միայն դա կփրկի:

Ժամանակը՝ դա միշտ հետաձգում է, իսկ գործերը հետաձգում են հարյուրավոր պատճառներով: Դրանցից գլխավորը հետևյալն է. շատ բան դեռ արված չէ, դու դեռևս այս աշխարհը մինչև վերջ չես ճանաչել: Բայց դուք եղել եք այստեղ արդեն միլիոն անգա՛մ: Աշխարհում ամեն ինչ դուք փորձել եք հարյուրավոր տարբեր ձևերով, իսկ ծարավներդ միևնույն է դեռևս չե՛ք հագեցնում: Ոչ, ցավն այն չէ, որ ժամանակն է քիչ... Դուք այստեղ եք եղել դարերի սկզբից՝ իսկ դա հավերժություն է, դրա սկիզբը չի եղել: Դուք ապրում եք այստեղ մի ամբողջ հավերժություն, դուք այստեղ ամեն ինչ տեսել եք, ի կատար եք ածել միլիոնավոր ցանկություններ՝ իսկ ձեզ դեռ քի՛չ է: Կարծում եք, դրա վերջը երբևիցէ կգա՞: Դուք արդեն արել եք ավելի, քան բավակա՛ն է: Ձեզ ոչ թե ժամանակ է պետք, այլ ըմբռնումը, գիտակցումը նրա, որ ցանկություններն անիրականանալի են իրենց բուն էությամբ:

Որքան ժամանակ էլ ձեզ տաս, ցանկություններդ չեն ավարտվի: Դե, ձեր բնույթն է այդպիսին. անհանար է այդ ծարավը հագեցնել: Այն բռնկվում է նորից ու նորից, և որքան ավելի շատ ցանկություններ են իրագործվում, այնքան ավելի նորերը հայտնվում են: Ի կատար ածելով քո ցանկությունը, դու միայն ուժեղացնում ես այն: Քեզ ձգում է սեքսը՝ թվում է, թե այն լիակատար հագեցում է բերում, բայց շատ շուտով ավելի ուժեղ ես ձգտում դեպի այն: Վաղը ձգտումդ ավելի սուր է դառնում, ավելի կրքոտ, դու ինչ-որ նոր բան ես ուզում: Եվ վաղը դու նորից խրախուսելու ես քեզ. վաղը գրավվածությունդ ավելի համառորեն է դուռդ թակելու, ավելի պահանջկոտ՝ և աճելու է օր օրի վրա: Եվ որքան ավելի շատ հաճուքներ, այնքան ավելի ուժեղ ես ուզում դրանք կրկնել: Դու միայն ուժեղացնում ես սեռական մղումդ՝ բավարարել այն մեկընդմիշտ ուղղակի անհնար է:

----------

Smokie (23.11.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Դա վերաբերվում է ցանկացած ցանկությունների: Նայեք ամենաառօրեական, ամենօրյա կարիքներին. երբ ցանկանում ես ուտել, ուտում ես, բայց սովդ հավերժ չի վերանում, վաղ թե ուշ այն նորից զգալու ես: Ապառիկ չե՛ս կշտանա: Մի՞թե ինչ-որ մեկին դա հաջողվել է: Ուզում ես խմել՝ խմում ես, բայց ո՞վ հույս ունի ծարավը հավերժ հագեցնել: Ոչ, ցանկությունները կարգավորված են այնպես, որ մինչև վերջ երբեք ի կատար չեն ածվում: Եվ սրանք ամենահասարակ ցանկություններն են, սրանք հեշտ է հասկանալ: Նրանք կրկնվում են՝ և որքան հաճախ, այնքան ավելի ես նրանց ընտելանում, որովհետև կրկնողությունը՝ հիպնոս է: Դու արել ես դա երեկ, անում ես այսօր և հույս ունես նույն բանը վաղն էլ անել: Ցանկությունը կրկնվում է, և որքան ավելի հաճախ, այնքան ավելի շատ ես ընտելանում նրան:

Անցած հարյուրավոր կյանքերի ընթացքում դուք ինչ ասես ցանկացել եք: Մենք նույնիսկ լույս աշխարհ ենք գալիս մեր ցանկությունների համաձայն: Մենք արդեն ամեն ինչ էլ եղել ենք աշխարհում, չէ որ մենք կանք հավերժ: Մենք նույնիսկ ծառեր, թռչուններ, կենդանիներ ենք եղել: Հնդիկները դա անվանում են _յոնի:_  Հնդկաստանում ասում են, որ ամեն մեկն անեցել է միլիոն արգանդների միջով, ապրել է ամենատարբեր ցանկություններ և փորձել է ամեն ինչ աշխարհում: Բայց դա ոչինչ չի փոխել, և չի էլ կարող փոխել ոչինչ, չէ որ ցանկությունները երբեք մինչև վերջ չեն իրականանում: Եվ երբ հասկանաս դա, ապագան այլևս քեզ պետք չի լինի՝ դու կսկսես ապրել այստեղ և հիմա: Ապագան կանհետանա, նրա հետ էլ ցանկությունները:

Փորձեմ այլ կերպ բացատրել. ահա դուք, օրինակ, արդեն ամեն կերպ փորձել եք փոխել ձեզ: Անցյալ կյանքերը չեք հիշում, բայց այս կյանքը լավ գիտեք. ինչ ասես արել եք, միայն թե փոխվեք: Բայց մի՞թե փոխվել է գոնե ինչ-որ բան: Գոնե մի կաթի՞լ: Փոփոխություններ, գոնե ամենաչնչին, տեղի ունեցե՞լ են: Թե՞ դուք այնուամենայնիվ նախկինն եք մնացել՝ այստեղ փոք-ինչ հղկել եք, այնտեղ փայլեցրել, հա, ուրիշ ինչ-որ տեղ էլ, բայց մի՞թե դրանք իսկական փոփոխություններ են: Ինչ-որ բան ձեր ներսում փոխակերպվե՞լ է: Իսկ եթե դա մինչև օրս տեղի չի ունեցել, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հույս դնել ապագայի վրա: Քանի դեռ շարունակում եք ապրել առաջվա պես, քանի գլխավորը թողնում եք ապագայի վրա, ոչինչ չի փոխվի, չէ՞ որ հետաձգումը՝ մտքի խորամանկություն է միայն: Հենց նրա համար էլ այն պետք է, որ իսկական փոփոխություններ թույլ չտա՛:

Դա ամենանենգ խորամանկությունն է՝ սովորեք նկատել այդ: Ինչու՞ են գործերը թողնում վաղվան: Ուղղակի հենց հիմա անել չե՛ս ուզում: Իսկ հետաձգումներն անվերջ են: Ամեն ակնթարթ դուք ինչ-որ բան թողնում եք հետոյի վրա՝ և, իհարկե, փոքր-ինչ անգամ չեք փոխվում: Բայց բավական է հասկանաք, որ փոփոխությունները պետք են հենց հիմա... քանի որ դա ջանք չի պահանջում, դա նույնն է ինչ արթնանալ: Լարված աշխատանքի հարկ չկա, քեզ հետ ոչինչ անել պետք չէ: Յուրաքանչյուր ոք արդեն կատարյալ է, առանց այն էլ ամեն մեկն աստվածային է, ամեն մեկն ունի ամենն, ինչ պետք է, - մնում է միայն արթնանալ: Թա՛փ տվեք ձեր քունը, վե՛ր կացեք: Բացեք աչքերդ՝ և դուք կտեսնեք ճշմարտությունը, իսկ ճշմարտությունն ինքը կփոխի ձեզ: Դու ուղղակի կդադարես նախկինը լինել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երբ հրաժեշտ ես տալիս ապագային, անցյալն էլ է անհետանում: Դա կյանքի գլխավոր օրենքներից մեկն է. եթե հաջողվի դեն նետել ապագան, անցյալը կվերանա ինքնիրեն՝ նա մնալու տեղ այլևս չունի: Դա նման է գետի վրայի կամուրջին. որպեսզի կամուրջը լինի, երկու ափերն էլ անհրաժեշտ են: Եվ եթե հանկարծ մի ափն անհետանա, կամուրջը կանգուն մնալ չի կարող այլևս՝ այն կփլվի ուղղակի, կվերանա: Անցյալն ու ապագան՝ երկու ափեր են, իսկ միացնում է նրանց ցանկությունների կամուրջը: Մենք միշտ գնում ենք ինչ-որ տեղ: Անընդհատ և անխոնջ: Գնում ես, գնում, իսկ ոչ մի տեղ չես հասնում, իսկ միտքդ գոռում է. "Քայլիր ավելի արա՛գ":

Ահա թե ինչու մեր աշխարհում թագավորում է աճապարանքը: Գիտակցությունը պնդում է. "Դու ոչինչ չես գտնում, որովհետև շատ ծուլորեն ես քայլում: Նպատակը կա, այն այնտեղ է, և արդեն վաղը կարող է քոնը լինել: Տեսնու՞մ ես այնտեղ, հորիզոնին: Դե՛հ, ու՛ժ տուր, շարժի՛ր ոտքերդ: Իսկ ավելի լավ կլինի հորինես մի մեքենա, որպեսզի ոչ թե քարշ գաս, այլ սլանաս քամուց էլ արագ":

Հետևելով այդ տրամաբանությանը, մենք հասանք մինչև Լուսին՝ բայց ոչ մի նպատակի այդպես էլ չհասանք: Արագություններն ավելի ու ավելի են մեծանում: Եթե այսպես շարունակվի, մենք կսովորենք թռչել լույսի արագությամբ: Ձայնի արագությունն արդեն վաղուց անցել ենք: Բայց որքան ավելի արագ, այնքան ավելի շատ ես կորցնում՝ և այնքան ավելի դժվար է տուն վերադառնալ: Առայժմ դեռ այնքան հեռու չեք հասել, բայց որքան ավելի մեծ է արագությունը, այնքան ավելի դժվար կլինի հետ վերադառնալ:

Ահա թե ինչու մեր դարաշրջանում ինքնաճանաչումն այդքան հազվադեպ բան է դարձել. սա արագությունների դարաշրջանն է: Բուդդան ճանաչեց իրեն առանց մեծ ջանքերի, Հիսուս ճանաչեց իրեն հեշտորեն, չէ որ այն ժամանակներում կյանքը շատ համաչափ էր ընթանում՝ մարդիկ ոտքով էին ման գալիս: Շարժման ամենաարագ միջոցը սայլն էր, բայց դանդաղաշարժ եզներին ոտքով էլ կարելի էր անցնել: Այն ժամանակներում մարդիկ դեռ հողի վրա էին քայլում, իսկ մենք ճախրում ենք երկնքում, սլանում ենք Տիեզերքում՝ և որքան ավելի արագ, այնքան ավելի հեռու է հայրենի տունը: 


_Երկու մուրացկան մի մոտոցիկլետ նկատեցին փողոցում՝ անուշադիր տերը բանալին վրան էր թողել: Մոտոցիկլետը սայլակով էր: Մուրացկաններից մեկը նստեց նստատեղին, իսկ մյուսը մտավ սայլակի մեջ՝ և նրանք պոկ եկան տեղից և սլացան դեպի ուրիշ քաղաք:

Տասնհինգ րոպե անց նա, ով վարում էր մոտոցիկլետը, շուռ եկավ դեպի ընկերը: Վերջինս լրիվ խելագարի տեսք ուներ, դեմքը կարմրել էր, ասես հենց հիմա կաթվածահար է լինելու: "Ի՞նչ է քեզ պատահել", - հարցրեց նա:

"Քիչ դանդաղ քշիր, - խնդրեց ընկերը: - Անիծյալ սայլակը, պարզվում է, հատակ չունի՛: Ոտքերս չե՛ն դիմանում":_

Ցանկությունը՝ այն անհատակ սայլակն է: Նրա պատճառով կարելի է կաթված ստանալ, քեզ ոտքերդ այլևս չեն պահում, իսկ սայլակն ընթանում է ավելի ու ավելի արագ: Ցանկությունն՝ անտակ տակառ է, այն երբեք չես լցնի: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ փորձել լցնել ցանկության անտակ տակառը: Չէ՞ որ դուք չստուգեցիք նույնիսկ, կա՞ այնտեղ հատակ թե ոչ, - ուղղակի թռաք սայլակն ու սլացաք: Բայց արագությունն այնքան է բարձր, որ ժամանակ չկա կանգ առնել ու հասկանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվում:

Հենց դրանից են օգտվում տերտերները: Բայց Հիսուս՝ քարոզիչ չէ: Դժվար է գտնել մեկ ուրիշ մարդու, ով նրանից ավելի քիչ է նման տերտերի: Իսկապես բարեպաշտ մարդը երբեք հոգևորական չի դառնա, չէ որ հոգևորականությունն օգտվում է մարդկային թուլություններից: Նա, ով իսկապես հավատում է Աստծոն, լրիվ այլ բան է ուզում. մարդկանց ավելի ուժեղ դարձնել: Իսկ տերտերը՝ խորամանկ մեկն է ուղղակի, ով գիտի մարդկային թուլությունները: Հույս դնել ապագայի վրա՝ թուլություն է, ամեն ինչ թողնել վաղվան՝ նույնպես թուլություն է, և այդ պատճառով քեզ խոստանում են, որ ինչ-որ ժամանակ, անորոշ ապագայում՝ երբ կուզես, բայց ոչ հիմա՛, - դու անպայման կմտնես Աստծո արքայություն: Չէ՞ որ քեզ դեռ շատ բան է պետք հասցնել, մի ամբողջ կույտ ցանկություններ դեռ ունես իրականացնելու: Այդ ցուցակում Աստված միշտ վերջին տողն է զբաղեցնում՝ իսկ ցուցակը, բնականաբար, անվերջանալի է: Աստծո համար ժամանակ երբեք չի մնում: Նա՝ վերջինն է ցուցակում:

----------

Smokie (17.09.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բայց եկեք լսենք, թե ինչ է ասում Հիսուս.


_Եթե նրանք, ովքեր առաջնորդում են ձեզ, ասում են ձեզ.
       Նայե՛ք, արքայությունը երկնքու՛մ է, -_ 

ոչ թե հենց այստեղ, այլ ինչ-որ անհասանելի բարձրում, հեռու-հեռու, -


_ուրեմն երկնային թռչունները ձեզանից առաջ կհասնեն:_

Նրանք իրոք ձեզանից առաջ այնտեղ կլինեն, իսկ դուք ոչինչ չեք ստանա: Հիսուս կատակում է, իսկ իրականում նա ասում է. "Ուրեմն հույս էլ մի դրեք, չէ՞ որ երկնքի թռչուններն այնտեղ ձեզանից շու՛տ կհասնեն":


_Եթե նրանք ասում են ձեզ,
 որ այն` ծովի մեջ է,
 ուրեմն ձկները ձեզանից առաջ կհասնեն:
_

...Ձկները ձեզանից շուտ կհասնեն, դուք տեղը կզիջեք նրանց:

Ու՞մ մասին է խոսում Հիսուս: Տերտերների: Հոգևորականները՝ հոգևորի թշնամիներն են, բայց հենց նրանք են այն կառավարում: Նրանք կառավարում են ամեն ինչ և Հիսուսի նմաններին ոչ մի գնով չեն թողնի իրենց տաճարը մտնել:

----------

Smokie (17.09.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Դոստոևսկու "Կարամազով եղբայրներում" մի հրաշալի էպիզոդ կա:



_Համարյա երկու հազար տարի անց Հիսուս մտածեց. "Հավանաբար արժե 
նորից իջնել Երկիր: Հիմա, երբ քրիստոնեությունն արդեն երկու հազար տարեկան է, մարդիկ, թերևս, պատրաստ են Ինձ ընդունել: Նրանք չեն հրաժարվի Ինձանից ինչպես առաջ, չէ՞ որ այն ժամանակ աշխարհիս երեսին 
ոչ մի քրիստոնյա չկար, իսկ հիմա այնտեղ Իմ անունն ավետող միլիոնավոր եկեղեցիներ ու հոգևորականներ կան: Հիմա Ինձ հաստատ կընդունեն և կլսեն, Իմ առջև կբացեն բոլոր դռները: Եկել է ժամանակը: Առաջ վերադառնալու իմաստ չկար, 
իսկ հիմա ժամանակն է":_ 


Եվ նա նորից գալիս է Երկիր՝ պարզ է, կիրակի առավոտ էր, չէ՞ որ մնացած օրերը դժվար է գլուխ հանել, ով է քրիստոնյա, ով ոչ: Մնացած օրերը բոլորը միանմա՛ն են: Քրիստոնյաներին միայն կիրակի օրերը կարելի է տարբերել, որովհետև դա կիրակի օրվա կրոն է: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի այն առօրեականության հետ: Չէ՞ որ դա ուղղակի ծիսակատարություն է, ձևականություն, հանդես, իսկ անց են կացնում այն կիրակի օրերը:



_Եվ Հիսուս եկավ այն գյուղը, որտեղ երկու հազար տարի առաջ աշխարհ էր եկել: Նա նորից եկավ Բեթղեհեմ, կանգնեց հրապարակի կենտրոնում և վախվորած շուրջը նայեց,
 որովհետև մարդիկ, ովքեր այդ ժանամանակ եկեղեցի էին գնում, թարս-թարս նայում էին նրան, բայց ոչ ոք չէր ճանաչում: Շուտով նրա շուրջ մի ամբոխ հավաքվեց, և Քրիստոսին ասացին. 
"Լսիր, ընկեր, դու ասես ճիշտ Հիսուսը լինես: Սքանչելի խաղ է, դու հիանալի դերասան ես":

"Ես դերասան չեմ, - ասան նա: - Ես իրոք որ Հիսուսն եմ":

Բոլորը քահ-քահ ծիծաղեցին, իսկ ինչ-որ մեկը խորհուրդ տվեց. "Եթե դու իրոք Հիսուսն ես, պրծեցրու գլուխդ, քանի տերտերները քեզ չեն տեսել, հակառակ դեպքում անախորժություններից չես խուսափի": Ինչ-որ խուլիգաններ 
սկսեցին նրա վրա քարեր նետել, իսկ ժողովուրդը միայն ձեռք էր առնում. "Տեսեք-տեսեք, իսկական Հիսու՛սն է, Իսրաելի արքա՛ն: Նրան խաչեցին, իսկ նա համբարձվե՛ց":

Եվ այդ ժամանակ Հիսուս զգաց... չէ՞ որ հիմա սրանք արդեն Իր ժողովուրդն էին՝ արդեն ոչ թե հուդայականներ, այլ քրիստոնյաներ: Նրանք հավատում էին իրեն, աղոթում էին, 
բայց միևնույն է, չճանաչեցին: Բայց նա սպասում էր այնուհանդերձ և հույսը չէր կորցնում: "Հոգևորականները կճանաչեն ինձ, - մտածում էր նա: - Սրանք հասարակ, տգետ մարդիկ են, 
բայց հոգևորականներն անպայմնան կհասկանան":

Եվ ահա հայտնվեց մի հոգևորական: Ամբոխում ծաղրը լռեց՝ իհարկե, միայն տերտերի հանդեպ հարգանքից: Նրա առջև ետ քաշվեցին, և, քանի նա վեհափառ քայլում էր դիպի Հիսուս, 
բոլորը նրա դեմ խորինս խոնարհվում էին: Հիսուս ցավով քմծիծաղեց հոգում. "Իմ առջև նրանք չխոնարհվեցին, Ինձ ոչ մի հարգանք չցուցաբերեցին, իսկ Իմ տերտերի առջև խոնարհվում են: Դե ինչ, 
դա ավելի լավ է, քան ոչինչ՝ ծայրահեղ դեպքում, դա Իմ  եկեղեցին է: Տերտերի շնորհիվ նրանք Ինձ էլ կճանաչեն: Թող ոչ ինքնակամ, թող նրա խոսքերից, բայց խեղճերը կույր են և չգիտեն, թե ինչ են անում":

Նույն այդ ժամանակ տերտերը հայացքով չափեց նրան ու գոչեց. "Կորի՛ր այստեղից, սրիկա: Տե՛ս, թե ինչ է մտքին դրել: Դու աստվածանարգո՛ղ ես, դու անպատվում ես մեր Տիրո՛ջը":

'Դու չճանաչեցի՞ր Ինձ", - կամաց հարցրեց Հիսուս:

Իսկ տերտերը ճանկեց նրա օձիքն ու բղավեց. "Ճանաչեցի՛, ինչպե՛ս չճանաչեցի: Հապա՛ եկ այստեղ": Հիսուսին քարշ տվեցին եկեղեցի և կողպեցին փոշոտ խորդանոցում: 
Նա ոչինչ չէր կարողանում հասկանալ: "Ի՞նչ պատահեց, մտածում էր նա: - Մի՞թե Իմ ժողովուրդը նորից ինձ մահապատժի է ենթարկում":

Ուշ երեկոյան դուռը բացվեց և այն նույն տերտերը, մոմը ձեռքին, հայտնվեց շեմին: Փակելով դուռը ներսից, նա ծնկի իջավ, գրկեց Հիսուսի ոտքերն ու շշնջաց.

"Ես անմիջապե՛ս ճանաչեցի Քեզ: Միայն թե պետք չէր այնտեղ, հրապարակում, ծխականների միջև... Դու առաջ էլ մտքեր էիր խռովում: Հիմա մեր մոտ վաղուց ամեն ինչ կարգավորված է, 
իսկ Քո պատճառով կարող է քարուքանդ լինել: Հիմա գործերը լավ են ընթանում, քրիստոնեությունն ամուր կանգնած է ոտքերի վրա: Մենք արդեն մարդկության կեսին մեր հավատին ենք բերել, 
վաղ թե ուշ երկրի երեսին բոլորը քրիստոնյա կդառնան: Իսկ Դու ավելի լավ է այս խորդանոցում մնա, ի՞նչ պարտադիր է, որ փողոցները չափչփես: Անցյալ անգամ էլ Դու ոչ ոքու Քո հավատին դարձնել չկարողացար, 
իսկ մենք այդ գործը հիանալի կատարում ենք, ավելի լավ անհնար է այդ անել: Վստահիր մեզ...

Մենք կընդունենք Քեզ միայն առանձին, մեկս մեկի դիմաց, բայց ոչ ամբոխի մեջ, չէ՞ որ Դու՝ դեմ ես հոգևորականությանը, եկեղեցուն և հասարակարգին: Իսկ եթե համառես, 
Քեզ նորից մահապատժի կենթարկեն: Մենք կարող ենք երկրպագել Քեզ, եթե միայն Դու մեր կողքին չես, - այդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ խաղաղ է և հանգիստ: Ինքդ տես՝ ամեն ինչ կարգավորված է, 
ամենուր կարգուկանոն է տիրում: Մենք ամեն ինչ մտածե՛լ ենք: Երկրագնդի բնակչության կեսին հրապուրել, դեպի մեզ ենք բերել, հիմա Քո խոսքը քարոզում են միլիոնավոր եկեղեցիներում: Քի՞չ է դա Քեզ: Փախի՛ր այստեղից 
ու էլ երբեք չվերադառնաս: Մենք՝ Քո ծառաներն ենք երկրի վրա: Եվ եթե ուզում ես ինչ-որ բան, ասա մեզ՝ մենք ինքներս կանենք: Բայց որ խոսես ժողովրդի հետ Ինքդ, 
առանց մեր օգնության, մենք այդ թույլ չենք տա: Դու չափազա՛նց վտանգավոր ես":_


Այդ տերտերն արտահայտեց մեծագույն ճշմարտություններից մեկը. հոգևորականությունն իսկական հավատացյալ լինել չի կարող: Թող նրան բուդդայական վանական են անվանում, բայց նա դեմ է Բուդդային: Իհարկե, նա ծառայում է Բուդդային՝ համենայն դեպս այդպես է երևում: Վանականը կրկնում է նրա խոսքերը՝ ծայրահեղ դեպքում այդպես թվում է առաջին հայացքից: Բայց եթե Բուդդան ինքը հայտնվի հանկարծ, տերտերը կկանգնի նրա և մարդկանց միջև և Բուդդային քայլ անգամ չի թողնի անել: Բուդդաները, Հիսուսները միշտ խռովարարներ են, միօրինականացնողներ նրանք չեն լինում: Նրանք կարգուկանոնը չեն պաշտպանում, նրանք կոչում են խռովության:

----------

Smokie (23.12.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Եթե նրանք, ովքեր առաջնորդում են ձեզ,_


իսկ նա նկատի ունի հոգևորականներին՝

_
ասում են ձեզ. Նայե՛ք, արքայությունը երկնքու՛մ է, -
 ուրեմն երկնային թռչունները ձեզանից առաջ կհասնեն:

 Եթե նրանք ասում են ձեզ,
 որ այն` ծովի մեջ է,
 ուրեմն ձկները ձեզանից առաջ կհասնեն:_

Տերտերները միշտ վստահեցնում են, որ Աստծո արքայությունն ինչ-որ տեղ հեռվում է...

Սկսվեց, ընդ որում, Հնդկաստանից, չէ՞ որ Հնդկաստանը՝ տերտերների ամենահին երկիրն է: Ոչ մի տեղ տերտերներն այնքան հարգված չեն եղել, որքան Հնդկաստանում, - նրանք այնտեղ_ բրամինների_  մի ամբողջ կաստա են դարձել: Նրանք ամբողջովին առանձնացել են հասարակությունից, ամեն ինչից սարքել են գաղտնիք, նույնիսկ իրենց լեզուն են թաքցրել հասարակ մահկանացուներից: Ուրիշ ոչ ոք այդպիսի կրթություն ստանալ չէր կարող, քանզի գրագետ մարդն ինքը կարող է կարդալ սուրբ գրերը՝ և այդ ժամանակ արդեն դժվար կլինի ճշմարտությունը նրանից թաքցնել: Բայց գիտելիքների սրբատեղին մոտ էին թողնում միայն տերտերներին և ուրիշ ոչ ոքու:

Երկար հազարամյակներ բրամիններն իշխում էին այդ երկրին: Սկզբում նրանք ասում էին, որ Աստված ապրում է Հիմալայներում՝ որովհետև Հիմալայներն անմատչելի էին: Բայց ժամանակի հետ մարդիկ հասան այնտեղ և ոչ մի աստված չգտան: Այդժամ բրամիններն ասացին. "Ոչ, մենք ոչ թե ա՛յդ Հիմալայների մասին էինք խոսում, այլ ուրիշ, որոնք երկնքու՛մ են: Այստեղի Հիմալայները՝ երկնայինի արտացոլանքն են ընդամենը, իսկ իսկական Հիմալայները, իսկական Կայլաշը՝ այնտեղ է այլ աշխարհում": Նրանք իրենց աստվածներին գաղթեցրել են այլ մոլորակներ, Լուսին և Արև:

Բայց երբ մարդիկ վայրէջք կատարեցին Լուսնի վրա, հնդիկները շատ շփոթվեցին՝ հատկապես ջայները: Արևմուտքը չէր էլ կասկածում անգամ, թե ինչ շփոթմունք դա հրահրեց այստեղ: Արևմուտքում չգիտեին, թե որքան են այստեղ մտածում Լուսնի մասին: Եվ Հնդկաստանում խառնաշփոթ սկսվեց:

Մի շատ կրթված հոգևորական կաշվից դուրս էր գալիս, միայն թե ապացուցի, որ Ոչ ոք Լուսին չի թռել, որ այդ ամենը սարքովի բաներ են իբր: Իսկ ինչու՞: Գոյություն ունի մերկ փաստ. եղել է հեռարշավ: Ինչու՞ դա հերքել: Բայց այն հոգևորականը մի ամբողջ ինստիտուտ հիմնեց, և շատերը նվիրատվություններ էին անում նրան, նրան հարյուր հազարավոր ռուպի տվեցին, միայն թե ապացուցեն, որ Լուսին ոչ ոք չի թռել: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև դրանից շատ բան էր կախված: Եթե մարդ թռել է Լուսին, և այնտեղ ոչ ոքու չի տեսել, ուրեմն ստիպված ես Աստծոն տեղափոխել էլի ինչ-որ տեղ: Իսկ գիտնականները հաստատ մտադրվել են հասնել մինչև Տիեզերքի ամենածածուկ անկյունները: Այժմ խեղճ Աստված ոչ մի տեղ երկարաժամկետ բնակարանավորվել չի կարող, ուր էլ նրան տեղավորես, վաղ թե ուշ մարդն այնտեղ կհասնի: Երկնքում հրթիռներն են, ծովում՝ սուզանավերը: Որոշ սահմանափակ կրոններ վստահեցնում են, որ Աստված ապրում է ծովում, օվկիանոսի խորքերում, մյուսները պնդում են, որ Նա իբր երկնքում է: Ուղղակի տերտերներին անհրաժեշտ է մի բան. համոզել, որ Աստված այստեղ, մեր կողքին չէ՝ քանզի եթե լիներ մեր կողքին, էլ ու՞մ էին պետք տերտերները: 

Հոգևորականությունը պետք է որպես միջնորդ: Տերտերը՝ միջնորդ է, միջանկյալ օղակ: Բայց եթե Աստված կողքիդ է, դու ինքդ կարող ես դիմել նրան՝ ինչի՞դ են այդ ժամանակ պետք հոգևորականները: Նրանք պետք են հենց նրա համար, որ Աստված ինչ-որ տեղ հեռվում է, իսկ դու ինքդ ձայնդ նրան հասցնել չես կարող: Նա իր ուղերձները հղում է քրմերի միջոցով, իսկ սրանք էլ բացատրում են քեզ, թե ինչն՝ ինչոց է: Եվ շնորհիվ աստվածային կամքը մեկնաբանելու իրավունքի, քրմերն իշխանություն են ձեռք բերում. նրանք գիտեն, իսկ դու՝ ոչ, նրանք քեզ ճանապարհ են ցույց տալիս, նրանք՝ ուսուցիչներն են, գուգուները, - իսկ դու հասարակ հետևորդ ես:

Տերտերները՝ աշխարհի ամենախորամանկ մարդիկ են:  Ինչու են նրանք խորամա՞նկ: Աշխատանքն է այդպիսին. օգտվել ուրիշի պարզամտությունից: Նրանք օգտագործում են յուրաքանչյուրին, ով փնտրում է Աստծոն, ձգտում է դեպի մաքրություն, մղվում է դեպի ճշմարտություն: Եթե խաբում ես նրան, ով ձգտում է փողի, տարբերությունը ձեր մեջ այնքան էլ մեծ չէ. չէ՞ որ դու էլ, ինչպես նա, ձգտում ես հարստանալ, այնպես որ դուք շատ նման եք իրար: Բայց խաբել նրան, ով փորձում է ճշմարտությունն իմանալ,  - իսկական նենգություն է, դա ամենաստոր և կեղտոտ բանն է, ինչ կարելի է հորինել: Իրենք տերտերներն իրենց Աստծո ներկայացուցիչներ են համարում՝ նրանք ամբողջ ժամանակ խոսում են այդ մասին, անընդհատ ապացուցում են այդ: Բայց եթե նրանք ծառայում են ինչ-որ մեկին, ուրեմն դա սատանան է: Այսպես թե այնպես, նրանք հաղթել են, դարձել են գլխավորը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց.
Եթե նրանք, ովքեր առաջնորդում են ձեզ, ասում են ձեզ.
       Նայե՛ք, արքայությունը երկնքու՛մ է..._


- ուրեմն մի՛ հավատացեք, հակառակ դեպքում այդ արքայությունը հավերժ կորցնելու վտանգի եք ենթարկվում:

_" Բայց Արքայությունը ձեր մեջ է..."_ - ոչ թե հեռու-հեռու ինչ-որ տեղ, այլ հենց այնտեղ, որտեղ հիմա դու՛ք եք, - _"և ձեզանից դուրս":_  Այն և ներսից է, և դրսից: Ներսում՝ կենտրոնն է, դրսից՝ ծայրամասերը:

Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսում Հիսուս: Ներսը և դուրսը՝ դա ամբողջ աշխարհն է: Եթե ներքինը գումարես արտաքինին, կստացվի մի ամբողջ Տիեզերք, ուրիշ ոչինչ չի մնա: Հիսուս ասում է. "Աստված՝ Տիեզերքն է, ամենայն գոյը: Աշխարհում ամեն ինչ աստվածային է: Աստված միաձուլված է իր արարածի հետ": Դա այն նկարիչը չէ, որը նկարել է կտավ ու մի կողմ է քաշվել: Աստված ավելի շուտ պարողի է նման՝ նա պարում է և անբաժան է իր պարից: Իսկ ու՞ր է ինքը պարը: Պարողի մեջ: Նկարիչը և նկարը, պոետն ու պոեմը՝ տարբեր բաներ են, բայց պարն անբաժանելի է պարողից: Ահա թե ինչու հնդիկները Շիվային անվանում են Նաթառաջա, Պարի Արքա, - որովհետև պարողն էլ հենց իր պարն է, նրանք անբաժանելի են:

Եվ եթե հասկանաս պարը, պարողի հոգին էլ կճանաչես: Եթե նկատես պարը, կտեսնես նաև նրան, ով պարում է: Եթե սիրես այս աշխարհը, կսիրես նաև Աստծոն: Նրան կարելի է ճանաչել, ճանաչելով ամենահասարակ ծաղիկն անգամ: Այնտեղ էլ հենց Նա թաքնված է, բայց ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ուզում է թաքնվել, այլ այն պատճառով, որ դու չես ցանկանում փնտրել: Դա գաղտնիք է, որը բաց է բոլորի համար: Աստված շուրջբոլորն է, ներսից ու դրսից: Արքայությունը՝ թե ձեր ներսում է, և թե ձեզանից դուրս:



_Երբ դուք ճանաչեք ձեզ,
 դուք կճանաչվեք և կիմանաք,
 որ դուք` կենդանի    Հոր զավակներն եք:

 Իսկ եթե դուք չճանաչեք ձեզ,
 ուրեմն դուք աղքատության մեջ կմնաք և դուք` աղքատություն եք:
_


Լսու՞մ եք: Արքայությունը ձեր ներսու՛մ է: Բայց այդ դեպքում այլևս տաճարներ պետք չեն: Դուք ինքներդ՝ տաճար եք: Դուք՝ եկեղեցի՛ եք: Բայց այդ դեպքում պետք չէ Վատիկանը, պետք չեն Մեքքան ու Մեդինան, Գիրնարն ու Քաշին: Դուք՝ տաճար եք, Աստծո կենդանի տաճարը: Նա՝ ձեր ներսում է: Ինչի՞ են պետք տերտերները, ու՞մ են պետք միջնորդները: Նրանք բացարձակապես պետք չեն: Նա հիմա էլ ապրում է ամեն մեկի մեջ: Նա միշտ ապրել է ձեր մեջ և ապրում է այնտեղ հիմա:

Ռինձային մի անգամ հարցրեցին. "Ի՞նչ անեմ, որ դառնամ այնպիսին, ինպիսին Բուդդան է": 

"Ոչինչ, - պատասխանեց Ռինձայը: - Դու առանց այն էլ Բուդդա ես":

Ի՜նչ անհեթեթություն է սա. բուդդան փնտրում է իրեն, բուդդան երազում է բուդդա դառնալ: Դու չեք տեսնում Աստծոն բոլորովին էլ ոչ նրա համար, որ նա հեռու է, նա ներսում է: Բայց ձեր ներսը դուք երբեք չեք նայում, չէ՞ որ տերտերներն ասում են. "Նայիր այնտեղ, որտեղ երկինքն է՝ նա այնտեղ է: Դա հեռու ճանապարհ է, առանց տերտերի  ինքդ գլուխ չես հանի":

Հիսուս քարուքանդ է անում բոլոր եկեղեցիների ու տաճարների, կրոնավորների ու միջնորդների հիմքերը, Նա ասում է. "Աստված ներսում է": Բայց նա ոչ միայն այդ է ասում, այլ նաև կատարում է սքանչելի հավելում. "...և դրսում":

----------

reminilo (03.01.2017), Smokie (17.09.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կրոնների երեք տեսակ գոյություն ունի: Մեկն ասում է. "Աստված դրսում է": Հինդուիզմը, իսլամը հավաստիացնում են, որ Աստված ինչ-որ տեղ այնտեղ է, հեռվում: Ուրիշ կրոններ պնդում են. "Աստված ներսում է": Այդպես են համարում ջայներն ու բուդդիստները. նրանք ասում են, որ Աստված կա ամեն մեկի մեջ, բայց ենթադրում են, որ նա միայն ներսում է: Իսկ Հիսուս ասում է. "Եվ ներսում, և դրսում"՝ դա հոգևորի մեծագույն միասնությունն է, կրոնի բարձրագույն տեսակը: Նա չի ընտրում մի բան միայն, ծայրահեղությունների մեջ չի ընկնում:

Աստված դրսից՝ դա մի ծայրահեղություն է: Մահմեդականները կվիրավորվեն, եթե նրանց ասես, որ Աստված՝ քո մեջ է: Նման բանի համար նրանք կարող են նաև սպանել, չէ որ նրանց համար դա սարսափելի հերետիկոսություն է, _կուֆֆա,_  աստվածանարգանք: Դրա համար սպանեցին Մանսուրին՝ նա պարում էր և երանության մեջ գոչեց. _"Անա ալ-Հագ" - Ահամ բրահմասմի,_  "Ես՝ Աստված եմ": Իսլամի համար դա աստվածանարգանք է՝ մահմեդականներն այդ չեն հանդուրժի, նրանք հավատում են, որ Աստված միայն դրսից է: Նրանց կարծիքով, մոտենալ Աստծոն ինչ-որ կերպ դեռ կարելի է, բայց մարդուն տրված չէ նրա հետ միաձուլվել: Մի՞թե արարվածը կարող է իր արարիչը դառնալ: Արարվողը՝ մի բան է, իսկ արարողը՝ լրիվ այլ բան: Եվ այդ պատճառով մահմեդականները համարում են, որ "Ես՝ Աստված եմ" խոսքերը հարգանքի կատարյալ բացակայություն են նշանակում Աստծո հանդեպ: Իրոք որ, հասարակ կենդանին, ստրուկը, որդը հանկարծ հայտարարում է. "Ես՝ Արարիչ եմ": Դա հերետիկոսությու՛ն է, աստվածանարգա՛նք:

Իսկ ջայնիզմում ամեն ինչ ընդհակառակն է: Այնտեղ համարում են, որ Աստված ներսում է. քո հոգին էլ հենց Աստված է, իսկ ուրիշ աստվածներ չկան: Նրանք մյուս ծայրահեղությունն են ընկել և ընդհանրապես չեն երկրպագում աստվածներին: Երկրպագելը նրանց համար կորցրել է իմաստը, նրանք ընդհանրապես չեն աղոթում: Իսկ ու՞մ աղոթես: Աղոթելը՝ սքանչելի է, բայց նրանք զրկել են այն իմաստից:

Տեսեք, թե ինչպես են աղոթում մահմեդականները՝ դա հրա՛շք է: Նրանք կարող են աղոթել, չէ՞ որ նրանց Աստված դրսում է: Իսլամական աղոթքն անկրկնելի է: Եթե ուզում եք իսկական աղոթք տեսնել, նայեք մահմեդականներին՝ նրանք այնքան անմեղ են դառնում, ամբողջովին տրվում են իրենց աղոթքին: Բայց հենց դրանում է վտանգը: Եթե ասես նրանց, որ դու՝ Աստված ես, նրանք քեզ ուղղակի կսպանեն՝ այն նույն մարդիկ, ովքեր հենց նոր աղոթում էին այդքան ինքնամոռաց:

Ջայներն ընդհանրապես չեն աղոթում, նրանք երկրպագման ծիսակատարություններ էլ չունեն: Աղոթքներն ու ծեսերը վաղուց վերացել են: Նրանց մնացել է միայն՝ խորհրդածել: Խորհրդածում կա՛ նրանց մոտ, որովհետև Աստված ներսում է: Որպեսզի շփվես նրա հետ, բավական է փակես աչքերդ ու խորհրդածես:

Բայց Հիսուս ամենագագաթն է բարձրացել: Նա արտասանեց մեծ ճշմարտություն. Աստված և ներսում է և դրսում: կարելի է և աղոթել և խորհրդածել, կարելի է երանության մեջ գովերգել արտաքինը և լուռ վայելել ներքինը: Աստված ամենուր է: Ինչու՞ հրաժարվել աղոթքից կամ խորհրդածումից: Իսլամում չկա ոչինչ, ինչը կհիշեցներ խորհրդածումը: Այնտեղ չի էլ կարող խորհրդածում լինել, այդպիսի կրոնի մեջ միայն աղոթքն է հնարավոր: Իսկ ջայնիզմում չկան աղոթքներ, կա միայն խորհրդածում: Սրանք ծայրահեղության օրինակներ են:

----------

Smokie (31.01.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ոսկե միջինն է ընտրում: Նա ասում է. "Աստված, Աստծո արքայությունը՝ ձեր ներսում է և ձեզանից դուրս":


_Երբ դուք ճանաչեք ձեզ,
 դուք կճանաչվեք..._

Սա նույնպես ոսկե միջին է: Ջայները համարում են, որ քեզ ճանաչել՝ նշանակում է ճանաչել ամեն ինչ, - և վերջ: Այլևս գնալու տեղ չկա: Մահմեդականներն, ընդհակառակը, ասում են, որ կարելի է ճանաչել Աստծոն և լցվել երանությամբ: Իսլամում անհնար է ճանաչել ինքդ քեզ, որովհետև ինքնաճանաչումը հավասարեցնում է քեզ Աստծո հետ: Իրեն ճանաչում է Աստված միայն, բայց ոչ նրա արարածները: Մարդ կարող է ճանաչել Աստծոն միայն՝ և վերջ: Նա կարող է տեսնել Աստծո փառքը, լցվել լույսով ու երանությամբ, մոտենալ Աստծոն, ոգևորվել շնորհիվ աստվածային ուժի՝ բայց անկարող է ինքն իրեն ճանաչել: Ջայները հավատում են միայն ինքնաճանաչմանը. եթե ճանաչես քեզ, կճանաչես նաև ամենայն գոյը, կճանաչես ամենն, ինչ կարելի է ճանաչել: Բայց Հիսուս ասում է._ "Երբ դուք ճանաչեք ձեզ, այդժամ կճանաչվեք..."_

Իմաստը շատ նուրբ է: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում. "դուք կճանաչվեք": Երբ ճանաչես ինքդ քեզ, կճանաչի քեզ ամենայն գոյը, Տիեզերքը տեսնում է քեզ, հասկանում է քեզ: Ոչ միայն դու ես ճանաչում աշխարհը՝ աշխարհը նույնպես ճանաչում է քեզ, չէ՞ որ Աստված թե ներսում է և թե քեզանից դուրս:

Երբ ճանաչում ես քեզ, դա միայն ինքնաճանաչում չէ՝ գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչ սկսում է ճանաչել քեզ: Դու ճանաչվում ես ինքնաճանաչման դեպքում: Աստված քեզ է նայում ամեն ծաղկի ու տերևի միջից, ցանկացած քարի միջից՝ և, ճանաչելով քեզ, դու զգում ես, որ միայնակ չես: Դու միայնակ ես միայն նախքան քեզ ճամաչելը: Բայց երբ ճանաչում ես ինքդ քեզ, քեզ գիտի նաև ամբողջ աշխարհը: Ճանաչումը՝ անձնական գործ չէ, սոլո չէ, դա օրկեստր է: Երբ ճանաչում ես դու, քեզ էլ են ճանաչում; երբ ճանաչում ես քեզ, և երբ քեզ ճանաչում են, - թե այս ծառը, թե այս քարը, թե այս ճնճղուկը քեզ լրիվ այլ կերպ են տեսնում: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև ներսում և դրսում՝ միևնույն գիտակցությունն է:

Երբ ճանաչում ես քեզ, Տիեզերքը ճանաչում է քեզ և ցնծում է: Այդպես էլ պետք է լինի, չէ՞ որ դու էլ Տիեզերքի մասնիկն ես: Ամենայն գոյն ուրախանում է վերջնական ինքնաճանաչմանը, քանզի ևս մեկ մասնիկ հասավ ճշմարտությանը, մի Քրիստոս կամ Բուդդա ավելացավ, և շնորհիվ դրա ամբողջ աշխարհը հիմա մի քայլով ավելի մոտ է իր գագաթնակետին, բարձրագույն հանդեսին: Տիեզերքը երջանիկ է, ամենայն գոյը շուտով կծաղկի նորովի: Քեզ ճանաչեցին, դու դարձար ճանաչված:

Դու քո ինքնաճանաչման մեջ միայնակ չես լինի՝ դա ամբողջ աշխարհի տոնը կդառնա: Հիսուսի այս իմաստուն խոսքը՝ ամենասքանչելիներից մեկն է. ամենայն գոյն ուրախանում է քո ինքնաճանաչմանը, ամեն ինչ շուրջբոլոր համակված է երանությամբ, քանզի Տիեզերքի ևս մեկ մասնիկ հասավ իր ծաղկունքին:


_Երբ դուք ճանաչեք ձեզ,
 դուք կճանաչվեք..._

Ճանաչված լինել ավելի շատ է ցանկալի, քան ճանաչել ինքդ քեզ: Մենք ցանկանում ենք, որ մեզ ճանաչեն, հոգու խորքում թաքնված է երազանք, որ մեզ ճանաչեն բոլորը: Երբեմն այդ ցանկությունը մեզ ոչ այն կողմ է տանում, ստիպում է համառորեն ուրիշի ճանաչումը փնտրել, բայց այդ երազանքի հիմքում՝ հատուկ, շատ կարևոր սերմ կա: Այն նշանակում է, որ չես հասնի գագաթնակետին, քանի դեռ քեզ ամբողջ աշխարհը չի ճանաչել, քանի դեռ նա չի ուրախացել քեզ համար:

Ցանկանում ես ոչ միայն սիրել, այլ նաև լինել սիրելի: Ցանկանում ես ոչ միայն գիտենալ, այլև դառնալ ճանաչված: Մեզ պետք է արձագանք, հակառակ դեպքում մեր շուրջ ամեն ինչ մեզ մեռած կթվա, հակառակ դեպքում կիմանաս միայն դու, իսկ Տիեզերքն առաջվա պես կլռի, ասես ոչինչ տեղի էլ չի ունեցել: Պատկերացրեք, մարդ դարձել է Քրիստոս՝ իսկ աշխարհն այդ չի նկատում, ուշադրություն չի դարձնում դրա վրա, ոչ ոքու դա չի հուզում, ոչ մի ուրախություն, ասես առանձնահատուկ ոչինչ տեղի չի ունեցել: Մի՞թե հնարավոր է դա: Տիեզերքը պետք է արձագանքի, չէ՞ որ մենք խորթ չենք նրան: Աշխարհը՝ մի ընտանիք է, այստեղ ամեն ինչ փոխկապակցված է: Հայտնվում է մի պայծառացած՝ և լույսը լցվում է բոլորի սրտերը: Նկատում ես դա կամ ոչ, բայց ամենուր սկսվում են հանդեսներ, տոներ:

Ահա թե ինչու է Հիսուս ասում. 


_Երբ դուք ճանաչեք ձեզ,
 դուք կճանաչվեք և կիմանաք,
 որ դուք` կենդանի    Հոր զավակներն եք:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ ի՞նչ են ասում քրիստոնյաները: Լրիվ այլ բան: Նրանք ասում են, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոս՝ միածին է, - այսինքն որպես Աստծո Որդի՝ միակը: Այդ դավանության մեջ ամենակարևորն այն է, որ միայն նա է այդպիսին: Եթե մենք բոլորս Աստծո զավակներ ենք, ուրեմն ո՞րն է Հիսուսի բացառիկությունը: Ինչո՞վ է նա տարբերվում մնացած բոլորից: Եվ ու՞մ այդ դեպքում պաշտել: Տերտերներն այդպես են ասում նրա համար միայն, որպեսզի Հիսուսին դարձնեն բացառիկ, - բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ մոռանում են հենց Հիսուսի սեփական խոսքերը, չէ՞ որ նա ասում է.


_...և կիմանաք,
 որ դուք` կենդանի    Հոր զավակներն եք:_

Միանգամից երկու ճշմարտություն. նախ, ամենն, ինչ գոյություն ունի Տիեզերքում, - ամբողջի զավակն է, այլ կերպ չի էլ կարող լինել, չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուրն այստեղ ծնվել, հայտնվել է Տիեզերքի շնորհիվ: Ամբողջ աշխարհը՝ քո հայրն է, ավելի ճիշտ, մայրը, որովհետև նա է քեզ սնել: Մոր հետ համեմատելն ավելի լավ է, քան հոր հետ, բայց հազիվ թե Հիսուս կարողանար ասել այլ կերպ, քանի որ հրեաները կային և մինչև օրս ամենահայրիշխանական ազգն են մնացել: Նրան դժվար կլիներ խոսել մոր մասին:

Կան ամբողջ ազգեր, որոնք գլխավոր դերը տղամարդուն են հատկացնում: Շատ երկրներում ասում են "հայրենիք"՝ "հայր" բառից: Տղամարդիկ՝ և տղամարդկային ինքնասիրությու՛ն: Ինչու՞ է Աստված՝ անպատճառ Հայր: Ինչու՞ նա չի կարող Մայր լինել: Ինչու՞ ոչ Աստվածուհի: Մայր՝ շատ ճշգրիտ կլիներ, չէ՞ որ մայրը շատ ավելի մեծ դեր է խաղում սերունդների ծննդյան գործում: Հայրը բեղմնավորում է միայն և ուրիշ ոչինչ: Դրանից հետո ամեն ինչ առանց հոր էլ գլուխ կգա: 

Նույն բանին կարելի է հասնել արհեստական բեղմնավորմամբ: Հոր դերը կարող է խաղալ սովորական ներարկիչը՝ հայրն այնքան էլ պետք չէ: Բայց առանց մայր մարդ չի կարող ծնվել. մայրն ինն ամիս հասունացնում է սաղմը, սաղմի մարմնում հոսում է մոր արյունը, նրանք կապված են անքակտելիորեն: Իսկ հետո, ծնվելով, մենք ապրում ենք Տիեզերքի գրկում, ինչպես հսկայական արգանդի մեջ:

Եղել են ժողովուրդներ, որոնք Աստծոն Մայր էին անվանում: Եվ դա ավելի ճիշտ է՝ ուղղակի քիչ ավելի ճիշտ է, չէ՞ որ չի կարելի ասել, թե միայն նրանք են ճիշտ: Բանն այն է, որ Աստված՝ թե հայր է, և թե մայր: Նա չի կարող միայն տղամարդու սկիզբ լինել, բայց միայն կանացի էլ լինել չի կարող, - ո՞վ կլինի այդ դեպքում երկրորդը, որը բեղմնավորում է: Աստված՝ մեկը և մյուսն է, _արդհանարիշվարան,_  տղամարդն ու կինը:

Ամեն ինչ հանգամանքներից է կախված: Այն դարաշրջանում, երբ եկավ Հիսուս, նրան դժվար էր ասել. "Աստված՝ Կին է": Ուղղակի նրան ոչ ոք չէր հասկանա: Նա դիմում էր հրեաներին, իսկ նրանք հավատում էին դաժան և վրիժառու Հայր Աստծոն: Վերջինս միշտ պատժում էր նրանց, ովքեր գնում էին իր կամքին հակառակ: Մայրն այդքան չար լինել չի կարող, նա միշտ պատրաստ է ներել, նա միշտ կհասկանա քեզ: Մայրն անառարկելի հնազանդություն չի պահանջում, դա հայրն է սովորաբար ուզում: Մայրը տաս պատվիրանները տալ չէր կարող, դա միայն հայրը կարող էր անել: Պատվիրան՝ այդ բառն ինքն արդեն այլանդակ մի բան է, ասես թե Աստված՝ առաջնորդ է, իսկ Տիեզերքը՝ ինչ-որ համակենտրոնացման ճամբար: Պատվիրա՛ն: Փորձի՛ր միայն չհնազանդվել, փորձի՛ր չլսել:

Հիսուս խոսում է իր դարաշրջանի լեզվով, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ, եթե նա ունենար ընտրություն, կնախընտրեր խոսել Մոր մասին: Մայրը կարևոր է հորից, մայրը կենտրոնն է, իսկ հայրը՝ ծայրամասը: Սակայն Աստված՝ և մեկն է և մյուսը: Հիշեք սա, չէ որ ես էլ նրա մասին արական սեռով եմ խոսում, բայց միայն հարմարության համար՝ այդպես բոլորի համար ավելի սովորական է: Իսկ իրականում նա՝ թե Հայր է, և թե Մայր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ դուք՝ _...կենդանի Հոր զավակներն եք:_

Մեզանից ամեն մեկը՝ երեխա է: Ես նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե այն, ինչի մասին խոսում են տրամաբանները, սոցիոլոգներն ու հոգեբանները: Դա բոլորովին էլ Տիեզերքի մարդկայնացում չէ: Այո, երբ ասում են, որ Աստված՝ հայր է կամ մայր, իսկ դու՝ զավակ, - կարող է թվալ, որ դա մարդկային հարաբերությունների փոխադրումն է ամբողջ Տիեզերքի վրա: Տիեզերական երևույթներն ինչ-որ մեծ ընտանիք են դառնում: Բայց մենք ստիպված ենք մտածել թող նույնիսկ բոլորովին անպատեհ, բայց մեզ համար սովորական հասկացություններով:

Սոցիոլոգներն ու հոգեբանները կարող են հայտարարել, որ դա անտրոպոցենտրիզմ է. մարդը սովոր է իրեն գլխավորը համարել և այդ պատճառով իր հայացքներն ու զգացմունքները տեղափոխում է ամեն ինչի վրա իր շուրջ: Եվ երբ խոսում են անտրոպոցենտրիզմի մասին, միշտ նկատի ունեն ինչ-որ սխալ բան: Բայց նրանք ուղղակի մինչև վերջ գլուխ չեն հանել. այդ դատողություններն անտրոպոցենտրիստական թվում են միայն, այլ կերպ չի էլ կարող լինել, որովհետև մարդ միշտ խոսում է մարդկային բառերով՝ ուրիշը նա ուղղակի չունի: Նույնիսկ օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտությունը միշտ ներկված է բնավորությամբ նրա, ով այն արտահայտում է: Նույնիսկ օբյեկտիվը չի կարող խուսափել սուբյեկտիվի դրոշմից. սուբյեկտիվը միշտ կա, ամեն ինչի մեջ նա իր երանգն է ներդնում:

Նույնիսկ գիտական ճշմարտությունները մինչև վերջ օբյեկտիվ չեն. դրանք արտահայտում են մարդիկ, ուսումնասիրողներն ու նախակարապետները: Օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտությունն անհասանելի է, չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուր ճշմարտություն ներկված է իրեն կրողի անձով: Գիտելիքները միշտ մասամբ սուբյեկտիվ են: Եվ ինչ էլ մարդ ասի, դա միշտ մարդկային կլինի, չէ՞ որ դա հենց մարդն է ասում: Եվ այդ դատելու ոչ մի իմաստ չկա՝ ընդհակառակը, դա հրաշալի է:

Երբ Հիսուս ասում է, որ մենք բոլորս՝ Աստծո զավակներն ենք, դա ուղղակի խորհրդանիշ է, համեմատություն:  Նա ի՞նչ նկատի ունի: Հարաբերությունները արարողի և արարվածի միջև բոլորովին էլ մեխանիկական չեն, դրանք բնահատուկ են: Նա չի ստեղծում անշունչ առարկա, ինչպես մեքանգետը՝ մեքենան: Մեքենագետը՝ իր ստեղծած իրերի հայրը չէ, նա խուլ է նրանց հանդեպ, անտարբեր: Ահա թե որն է իմաստը. Աստված մեզանից ոչ ոքու հանդեպ անտարբեր չէ: Նա սիրում է մեզ հոր պես; նա կապված է մեզ հետ, հետևում է մեզ, օգնում է, հոգ է տանում, սիրում է, ամբողջ ուժով ջանում է ուրախալի դարձնել մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհը, որպեսզի մենք հնարավորինս շուտ հասնենք գագաթներին:

Ասելով, որ Աստված մեր հայրն է, Հիսուս նկատի ունի, որ Տիեզերքը հոգ է տանում մեր մասին, օգնում է յուրաքանչյուրին: Ոչ թե միայն դուք եք փնտրում Աստծոն, նա էլ՝ փնտրում է ձեզ: Տիեզերքը մեռած չէ, անշունչ չէ, ամեն ինչին նա արձագանքում է նուրբ սրտով: Երբ դու լալիս ես, նա հեկեկում է քեզ հետ միասին, երբ դու ծիծաղում ես՝ նա նույնպես ուրախանում է: Երբ քո մի տեղը ցավում է, տառապում է ամբողջ աշխարհը: Բայց երբ դու երջանիկ ես, հանգիստ է նաև ամենայն գոյի հոգին: Քո և աշխարհի միջև գոյություն ունի կապ՝ և ոչ թե ուղղակի կապ, այլ հոր և զավակի հարաբերություններ:

Ամեն հայր ցանկանում է ապրել իր զավակի մեջ նույնիսկ հետմահու: Նա մնում է զավակի հոգում, զավակը՝ հոր շարունակությունն է: Ահա թե որն է իմաստը. երեխան՝ հոր մարմնացումն է: Հիսուս կրկնում է և ոչ մեկ անգամ. "Ես և իմ Հայրը՝ մեկ ենք": Ինչի՞ մասին է նա խոսում: Որդին՝ հոր մարմնացումն է, և այդ պատճառով նա նույնպես հայր է: Նրանք անքակտելիորեն կապված են, դա ոչ թե երկուսն է, այլ մեկը, նրանց հարաբերությունները բնահատուկ են: Ի՞նչ միայնության մասին կարելի է խոսել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այժմ աշխարհում բոլորը միայնակ են: Ամեն մեկն իրեն օտար է զգում, դժվար է բոլորին: Գալիս են ինձ մոտ ու հարցնում են. "Ինչպե՞ս հարազատ հոգի գտնել": Ձեզ ի՞նչ է պատահել: Դա անսպասելի հարց է, մի երկու հարյուր տարի առաջ ոչ ոքու մտքով անցնել այն չէր էլ կարող: : Իսկ հիմա բոլորը միաբերան հարցնում են. "Ինչպե՞ս գտնել հարազատ հոգի": Մարդկային հարաբերությունները խախտվել են, և դա լրիվ բնական է. եթե չես կարողանում կապ հաստատել ամբողջի հետ, ուրեմն ոչ մեկի հետ չես հաշտվի: Իսկ եթե հաշտ ես ամենայն գոյի հետ, ուրեմն յուրաքանչյուրի հետ ընդհանուր լեզու կգտնես: Հարազատ հորդ հետ հարաբերություններդ լարված կմնան այնքան ժամանակ, քանի չես հարազատացել ամբողջ Տիեզերքի հետ՝ այլ կերպ ոչինչ չի ստացվի, դա է ամենի աղբյուրը: Երբ վերանում է հոգևորը, հարազատ հոգիների մասին խոսք լինել այլևս չի կարող:

Հոգևորը կորցրած երկրում անպայմանորեն կսրվեն մարդկային հարաբերությունները: Առանց հոգևորի ընդհանուր լեզու չես գտնի ոչ կնոջդ, ոչ էլ եղբորդ, քրոջդ, զավակիդ կամ հորդ հետ: Մտերմությունն անհնար է, չէ՞ որ վերացել է ամեն մտերմության հիմքն ինքը: Դու հրաժարվել ես հավատից, դու ասել ես. "Աստված չկա, Աստված մեռել է": Եվ ամբողջ Տիեզերքը երես է դարձնում քեզանից, դու համընդհանուր օտարացվածություն ես զգում, դու կտրված ես աշխարհից, բոլոր կապերդ կտրված են: Դու զրկվել ես արմատներից և ոչ ոքու հոգատարությունն այլևս չես զգում:

Գիտնականների տիեզերքը բոլորովին նման չէ Տիեզերքին նրանց, ով բարեպաշտ է Հիսուսի պես: Գիտնականի համար Տիեզերքը՝ պատահականությունների հավաքածու է. մարդկանց և Տիեզերքի միջև ոչ մի կապ չկա: Աշխարհն օտար է մեզ, ոչ ոքու մասին հոգ չի տանում, մենք բոլորովին չենք հետաքրքրում նրան: Մարդն ինքը՝ պատահականություն է: Վերանա նա՝ աշխարհը չի էլ նկատի: Տիեզերքն ընդհանրապես չի նկատում, որ մենք կանք: Եվ եթե հանկարծ վերանանք, աշխարհն արցունքներ չի թափի:

Գիտնականների տիեզերքը մեռած է: Ասելով Աստված մեռել է, Տիեզերքի անկենդան լինելն ես պնդում: Ի՞նչ խոսք կարող է լինել մեռածի հետ հարաբերությունների մասին: Մենք ապրում ենք անշունչ առարկաների մեջ, որտեղ ամեն ինչ պատահական է, այլ ոչ թե նպատակաուղղված: Այո, այստեղ մենք ինչ-որ կարգուկանոն ենք ներդնում, բայց դա օրգանական միասնություն չէ: Մենք ապրում ենք ինքներս մեզ և ինքներս էլ քարշ ենք տալիս գոյության ամբողջ լուծը: Մենք նման ենք կորած մանկան. մենք բաց ենք թողել մեր հոր ձեռքը, իսկ հիմա գոռում ու լացում ենք՝ բայց ոչ ոք մեզ չի լսում:

Հենց այսպես է իրեն զգում մարդ. հոր ձեռքը բաց թողած և թավուտում կորած մանկան պես: Հոր ձեռքը բռնած, նա քայլում էր աշխարհով մեկ որպես նրա տերը և չէր վախենում ոչնչից: Ինչի՞ց վախենար: Հայրը կողքին էր, նա միշտ կպաշտպաներ, մանուկն անհանգստանալու ոչինչ չուներ: Եվ նա քայլում էր, զմայլվում էր թիթռնիկներով, ծաղիկներով ու երկնքով, ուրախանում էր կյանքին: Կյանքն իրոք սքանչելի էր: Եվ հանկարծ նա հասկացավ, որ հոր ձեռքն այլևս չի զգում՝ հայրն այլևս կողքին չէ: Ակնթարթորեն ինչ-որ տեղ կորան թիթեռներն էլ, ծաղիկներն էլ: Շուրջը միայն սառը, մեռած քար է, ամեն ինչ օտար է, անծանոթ, անշունչ: Ամեն ստվերի մեջ, ամեն ծառի հետևում սարսափելի ինչ-որ բան է թաքնված՝ մակիկը շատ է վախենում զոհվել, չէ որ մահը կարող է հանկարծակի դուրս թռչել հետևից ու սպանել նրան:

Ընդամենը վայրկյան առաջ ամեն ինչ եռում էր կյանքով և համակում էր քնքշանքով: Մանկան ու Տիեզերքի միջև լիակատար փոխըմբռնում էր: Ինչու՞: Շնորհիվ հոր ձեռքի: Տիեզերքը քնքույշ էր թվում հենց հոր շնորհիվ, հայրն էր կենդանի կապը: Հայրն անհետացավ՝ նրա հետ միասին կապն էլ կտրվեց: Հիմա փոքրիկը գոչում է, լաց է լինում, տագնապած է ու վախենում է: Ահա թե ինչպիսի վիճակում է գտնվում ներկայիս մարդը՝ և ամենն այն պատճառով, որ դադարել է Տիեզերքի մեջ իր հորն ու մորը տեսնել: Զարմանալի չէ, որ այսօր այսքան խելացնորնե՛ր կան: Երեխան խելագարվում է, զրկվում է գիտակցությունից: Նրա կրծքում թարմ վերք է, և ամեն հոգևոր շփման դեպքում այն ցավ է պատճառում: Հիմա ոչ մի տեղ նա իրեն տանը չի զգում:

----------

Smokie (19.09.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Նայեք ձեր ձեռքին: Զգու՞մ եք, որ այն՝ Տիեզերքի ափի մեջ է: Եթե ոչ, ուրեմն դուք՝ մոլորված մանուկներ եք: Ահա թե ինչու է Հիսուս ասում. "Աստված՝ մեր հայրն է: Ամբողջ աշխարհը քո հոգն է տանում": Իսկ ինչու՞ ենք մենք ընդհանրապես ապրում: Ինչու՞ է մեզ թույլատրված ապրել: Մեր մասին հոգում է ամբողջ աշխարհը: Աշխարհն է մեզ հասցրել մեր գիտակցության այսօրվա մակարդակին, այդ նա է ցանկանում մեզ ավելի հեռու տանել, դեպի գագաթը, դեպի պայծառացում, - հենց նա է մեզ օգնում ամենում: Նա մեր կողքին է, եթե նույնիսկ քեզ թվում է, թե մոլորվել ես անտառում: Զգա, որ քո ձեռքն առաջվա պես նրա ափի մեջ է՝ և շուրջդ անմիջապես ամեն  ինչ կփոխվի:

"Մենք բոլորս՝ Աստծո զավակներն ենք", - ասում է Հիսուս, այլ ոչ միայն նա: Բայց եթե բոլորը հասկանան, որ իրենք նույնպես Աստծո զավակներն են, քրիստոնեությունը կվերանա: Հիսուս կդադարի բացառիկ մեկը լինել: Սակայն նրա "բացառիկությունը" բոլորովին էլ դա չէ: Մեզանից ամեն մեկը՝ Աստծո զավակ է, բայց Հիսուս միևնույն է նման չէ մյուսներին, քանզի նա հասկացել է այդ, իսկ մնացածը՝ դեռ ոչ:

Նրա բացառիկությունը՝ գոյության բնույթը չէ, նրա եզակիությունը գիտակցման բնույթի մեջ է: Հիսուս ճանաչել է ճշմարտությունը, իսկ դուք՝ դեռ ոչ: Հնդիկները միշտ ասել են, որ տարբերությունը պայծառացածի և սովորական մարդու միջև՝ ոչ թե էության մեջ է, այլ վիճակի: Մեկը դեռ քնած է, մյուսն արդեն արթնացել է. երկուսն էլ մարդ են, ուղղակի մեկը երազ է տեսնում, իսկ մյուսն՝ իրականությունը: Եթե քնածի ուսը թափ տաս, ստիպես արթնանալ, նա նույնպես կդառնա այնպիսին, ինչպիսին արթնացածն է, - քունը հօդս կցնդի: Պետք է միայն հրել նրան: Հիսուս արդեն արթնացել է, իսկ դուք դեռևս պինդ քնած եք, ահա ամբողջ տարբերությունը: Նա բացառիկ է միայն այդ իմաստով, էության բնույթն այստեղ կապ չունի: Նա ինքն է ասում. _ "...դուք` կենդանի    Հոր զավակներն եք":_

Երկրորդ իմաստային շեշտը նրա վրա է, որ Հայրը կենդանի է: Սովորաբար հայրերը վաղ թե ուշ մահանում են: Մահանում է նրա մարմնական, բիոլոգիական պատյանը, բայց տիեզերական ամբողջությունը կենդանի է միշտ, այն անմահ է, հավերժ:

Մի քանի տասնամյակ առաջ Նիցշեն հայտարարեց, իբր Աստված մեռե՛լ է: Բայց դա չի կարող պատահել, չէ՞ որ Տիեզերքը դեռ չի զոհվել, իսկ Աստված՝ անձ չէ: Նա կարող էր մեռնել, եթե անձ լիներ, քանզի անձը մահկանացու է: Բայց Աստված զուրկ է մարմնից, իսկ վախճանվում են մարմինները միայն: Աստված՝ ամեն ինչ է: Աստծո մեջ մենք ծնվում ենք, Աստծո մեջ մահանում: Ընդունում ենք մարմնական տեսք, հետո կորցնում ենք, բայց ամբողջը մնում է: Ամբողջը չի վախճանվում, չէ որ այն՝ ինքը կյանքն է: Եվ այդ պատճառով մենք ապրում ենք ոչ թե մեռած Տիեզերքում, այլ ապրում ենք Աստծո մեջ, ով մեզ և հայր է, և մայր: Մեր հարաբերությունները նրա հետ խորն են և բնահատուկ: Մեր մասին հոգ են տանում, նրանց աչքը միշտ մեզ վրա է:

Այդ զգացմունքն էլ հենց մեզ հենարան է ծառայում: Եվ երբ այն կա, դու քեզ օտար չես զգում: Դու արդեն օտար չես, սա քո հայրենիքն է, քո տունը:

----------

Smokie (19.09.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Իսկ եթե դուք չճանաչեք ձեզ,
 ուրեմն դուք աղքատության մեջ կմնաք..._


Աղքատության միակ տեսակ կա. ինքդ քեզ չճանաչելը: Այլ աղքատություն չի լինում: Թող դու հաստություն չունես, շքեղ ապարանքներ ու հսկայական արքայություն չունես, այդ ամենը, մեկ է, իսկական հարստություն չեն: Միայն մեկ թանկարժեք բան գոյություն ունի՝ ինքնաճանաչումը, քանզի այն չի մեռնում: Այդ պատճառով է Հիսուս ասում.


_Իսկ եթե դուք չճանաչեք ձեզ,
 ուրեմն դուք աղքատության մեջ կմնաք, -_ 
և դա դեռ ամենը չէ՛, -

_և դուք` աղքատություն եք:_

Դուք աղքատ եք: Կա միայն մեկ աղքատություն՝ երբ ինքդ էլ չգիտես, թե ով ես: Ինչու՞ է դա աղքատություն: Այն պատճառով, որ իրականում դու՝ արքա ես, կենդանի Աստծո զավա՛կը: Քեզ աշխարհի ամենամեծ հաջողությունն է բախտ վիճակվել, իսկ դու գլխի էլ չես ընկնում, մուրացկանություն ես անում, ասես աղքատ լինես:

Յուրաքանչյուր ցանկություն՝ մուրացկանություն է: Ասում են, եթե ցանկությունները լինեին ձիեր, բոլոր աղքատները հեծյալներ կդառնային: Բայց այդպես էլ կա. ցանկություններն իրոք որ ձիեր են, իսկ աղքատները՝ հեծյալներ: Դուք բոլորդ՝ հեծյալներ եք: Նայեք ձեր նժույգներին. դրանք ձեր ցանկություններն են, ձգտումները, աղերսանքները, պահանջները: Բայց ձեր հոգին արդեն ունի ամենն, ինչ պետք է, ուղղակի դուք ձեր հոգու ներսը երբեք չեք նայում: Բավական է հայացք գցես, և կտեսնես իսկական հարստությունները՝ հավերժական, լիառատ, անսպառ: Եվ երբ դու ինքդ գտնում ես դրանք, ամբողջ աշխարհը քո մեջ ճանաչում է արքային, գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչ հասկանում է, թե ով ես դու. դու՝ ամբողջի զավակն ես: Այլևս մուրացկանություն անելու հարկ չկա, դու արդեն հարու՛ստ ես:


_Իսկ եթե դուք չճանաչեք ձեզ,
 ուրեմն դուք աղքատության մեջ կմնաք և դուք` աղքատություն եք:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Կա այսպիսի մի պատմություն. մի հզոր արքա շատ դառնացած էր իր 
որդու վարքով, նրա ապրելակերպով: Դա նրա միակ որդին էր, բայց  այնքան վատ էր իրեն պահում, որ հայրը չկարողացավ հանդուրժել այլևս և վռնդեց նրան: Երիտասարդը մեծ արքայի որդի էր և այդ պատճառով կարգին 
ոչինչ անել չէր կարողանում, չէ՞ որ նրան ոչ մի արհեստ չէին սովորեցրել: Արքայի ինչի՞ն են պետք արհեստները: Նա ոչինչ անել չգիտեր և կյանքի մասին էլ նրան հայտնի չէր ոչինչ, քանզի նախկինում անմիջապես ստանում էր ամենն, ինչ կուզեր, և նույնիսկ չէր էլ կասկածում, որ մնացած բոլորն այդ ամենի համար ստիպված են աշխատել: Թեև, նա շատ էր սիրում երաժշտություն, նվագում էր սիթար՝ ահա, թերևս ամենն, 
ինչ նա կարող էր անել:

Եվ երիտասարդը ստիպված սկսեց մուրացկանություն անել: Նա նվագում էր սիթար ու փող էր մուրում: Երբ արքան կորցնում է իր թագավորությունը, նրան մի բան է մնում անել, ապրել ողորմություն խնդրելով: Եվ դրանում մի սքանչելի բան կա, դա ինքնին ցույց է տալիս, որ հոգու խորքում բոլոր արքաները՝  մուրացկաններ են, ուղղակի ոչ ոք դա չի նկատում, քանի նրանց ձեռքին թագավորություն կա: Իսկ եթե թագավորությունը կորցրած է, արքային ոչինչ չի մնում անել, քան ողորմություն խնդրել: Եվ այն ջահելն աղքատություն արեց ամբողջ տաս տարի: Նա արդեն մոռացել էր նույնիսկ, որ երբևիցէ արքայազն է եղել: Տաս տարին՝ երկար ժամանակ է, շատ բան է մոռացվում: Իսկ եթե այդ ամբողջ ժամանակ արևածագից մինչև մայրամուտ դու մուրացկանություն ես անում, ուրեմն լավ է, որ մոռացել ես՝ դառն է հիշել, որ ժամանակին պալատներում ես ապրել:

Այսպիսով, նա աղքատ էր և նույնիսկ չէր հիշում իր ազնվական ծագման մասին: Այդպիսի հիշողությունները չափազանց սարսափելի են, նրանք կարող են մղձավանջ դառնալ, և այդ պատճառով ավելի լավ է մոռանաս, հակառակ դեպքում ամբողջ ժամանակ խղճալու ես քեզ: Ուզես-չուզես, պղտորելու ես հոգիդ. "Ես, մեծ արքայի որդին, մուրացկա՛ն եմ դարձել": Առանց այն էլ անտանելի է ողորմություն խնդրելը: Եվ այդ պատճառով արքայազնը մոռացել էր ամեն ինչի մասին, ուղղակի ջնջել էր այդ փաստը հիշողությունից:

Տաս տարի անց հոր թախիծը որդու հանդեպ անտանելի դարձավ: Որդին, իհարկե, ինքն էր մեղավոր, նա շատ հանդուգն էր իրեն պահում, բայց և այնպես միակ թագաժառանգն էր: Իսկ հայրը ծերացել էր,նրա օրերը հաշված էին, ժամանակն էր մտածել ժառանգորդի մասին: Արքան հրամայեց գտնել որդուն և վերադարձնել ապարանք, և նրա հավատարիմ խորհրդատուն ճանապարհ ընկավ որոնելու:

Եվ մի անգամ նա հանդիպեց մի տարօրինակ աղքատի: Չնայած արքայազնն ինքը վաղուց մոռացել էր, որ արքայորդի է, չնայած վաղուց հաշտվել էր, որ հասարակ մուրացկան է, բայց ինչ-որ բան մնացել էր՝ ոչ թե հիշողության, այլ հոգու, վարքի մեջ: Մնացել էր քայլվածքը, նախկին վեհասքանչությունը՝ նույնիսկ երբ ողորմությու՛ն էր խնդրում: Նույնիսկ ողորմությունն էլ նա ընդունում էր այնպես, ասես ինչ-որ մեկին շնորհ էր անում: Նա նայում էր բոլորին այնպես, ասես իրեն պարտավոր էին ողորմություն տալ: Եվ քայլում էր արքայավարի, և իր ցնցոտիներն էլ հագնում էր այնպես, ասես դա արքայական պատմուճան լիներ: Նա կեղտոտ էր, չսանրված, բայց միևնույն է երևում էր, որ կեղտի տակ ազնվազարմ դեմք է թաքնված: Իսկ աչքե՛րը: Թող որ նա աղքատ էր, բայց աչքերում նախկին հպարտությունն էր, արքայական ինքնասիրությունը: Գիտակից հիշաղություններ նրա մոտ չէին մնացել, բայց հոգում նա արքայազն էր մնացել, ամենազոր արքայի ժառանգը:

Խորհրդատուն անմիջապես ճանաչեց նրան: Այդ պահին երիտասարդը հենց մուրացկանությամբ էր զբաղված: Ինչ-որ մարդիկ ծառի տաղ նստած թուղթ էին խաղում, իսկ նա նրանցից ողորմություն էր մուրում: Սարսափելի շոգ էր, ամառային կեսօր, իսկ նա բոբիկ էր, քրտնակոխ և մի երկու մետաղադրամ էր խնդրում: "Տվեք գոնե ինչ-որ բան, - նվնվում էր նա: - Ես արդեն երկու օր ոչինչ չեմ կերել": Խորհրդատուն ճանաչեց նրան և կանգնեցրեց կառքը: Նա փռվեց արքայազնի ոտքերի առջև, իսկ վերջինս, զարմացած նայելով նրան, հարցրեց, թե ինչ է պատահել:

"Հայրդ ցանկաում է, որ դու վերադառնաս, բացատրեց խորհրդատուն: - Նա ամեն ինչ ներում է քեզ": Եվ նույն պահին մուրացկանն անհետացավ: Նա ուղղակի անհետացավ հիշողության վերադարձի բռնկման մեջ. "Հա՞յրս: Նա ներե՞լ է ինձ": Արտաքինից արքայազնը չէր փոխվել. նույն կեղտն էր, նույն ցնցոտիները: Փոխվել էր դեմքը միայն՝ այն պայծառացել էր, այն համակված էր վառ լուսապսակով, աչքերը փայլում էին:

Նա անմիջապես սկսեց կարգադրել խորհրդատուին՝ մուրացկանն ասես չէր էլ եղել: "Գնա շուկա, - պահանջեց արքայազնը, - գնիր կոշիկներ ու թիկնոց, և չմոռանաս պայմանավորվել բաղնիքի հաշվո՛վ": Այդ խոսքերով նա բարձրացավ կառք ու գոչեց. "Քշի՛ր դեպի ամենալավ հյուրանոցը": Իսկ խորհրդատուն ստիպված էր կառքի հետևից ոտքով գնալ...
_


Սա սուֆիական առած է: Այն ձեր մասին է. երբ ձեր հայրը, Աստված, ճանաչի ձեզ, մուրացկաններից հետք էլ չի մնա՝ դուք կփոխակերպվեք մեկ ակնթարթու՛մ: Դուք ուղղակի մոռացել եք, թե ով եք, բայց ձեր հոգին հիշում է այդ: Դուք ամբողջ կյանքում ձեզ ուրիշի տեղ էիք դրել, բայց դա մակերեսին էր միայն, մտքի մակարդակի վրա: Հոգու խորքում դուք միշտ Աստծո զավակներ եք մնացել:

Բայց վերհիշել դա կարելի է այն ժամանակ միայն, երբ կճանաչես ինքդ քեզ: Այդ ժամանակ ամբողջ Տիեզերքը կհասկանա, թե ով ես դու, այդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ քո շուրջ կճանաչի քեզ: Հիսուս ասում է.


_
Իսկ եթե դուք չճանաչեք ձեզ,
 ուրեմն դուք աղքատության մեջ կմնաք և դուք` աղքատություն եք:_

Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------

Smokie (19.09.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՇՏԱՊԻՐ
ԱՌԱՆՑ   ՎԱԶՎԶՈՒՔԻ

Զրույց   տասնչորսերորդ*



_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Օրհնյալ է մարդ, ով մաքառել է. 
Նա գտել է կյանքը:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Քանի դեռ կենդանի եք, փնտրեք նրան, ով կենդանի է, 
որպեսզի  չմեռնեք` 
փնտրեք տեսնե՛լ նրան: 

Եվ դուք չեք կարող տեսնել սամարացու, 
ով գառը վերցրել ուսերին և մտնում է Հրեաստան: 

Նա ասաց իր աշակերտներին. 
Ինչու՞ է նա գառան հետ:

Նրանք ասացին նրան. 
Որպեսզի սպանի նրան և ուտի նրան: 

Նա ասաց նրանց. 
Քանի նա կենդանի է, նա նրան չի ուտի, 
բայց միայն եթե նա սպանի նրան, 
և գառը դառնա դիակ: 

Նրանք ասացին. 
Այլ կերպ նա չի կարող հարվածել: 

Նա ասաց նրանց. 
Դուք նույնպես փնտրեք ձեր համար տեղ հանգստի մեջ, 
որպեսզի չդառնաք դիակ և ձեզ չուտեն:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Երկուսը կհանգստանան մահճի վրա. 
Մեկը կմեռնի, մյուսը կենդանի կմնա:_


Մարդիկ հնուց նույն հարցն են տալիս. ինչու՞ է կյանքն այդքան տանջալից: Եթե Աստված՝ մեր Հայրն է, ուրեմն ինչի՞ց են այսքան տառապանքները: Եթե Աստված մեզ սիրում է, եթե նա կարեկցում է մեզ, ուրեմն ինչու՞ աշխարհում ամեն ինչ դատապարտված է տառապանքների: Պատասխանը դեռևս գտնված չէ: Բայց եթե մենք հասկանանք Հիսուսի խոսքերը, ուրեմն պատասխանն էլ կիմանանք: Կյանքը տառապալի է, որովհետև աճի և մեծանալու այլ ճանապարհ չկա: Մարդը տառապում է, որովհետև միայն տառապանքները կարող են ստիպել նրան ավելի շատ գիտակցել: Իսկ գիտակցման աճը՝ գլխավորն է:

Տեսեք, թե ինչպես է կառուցված կյանքը. երբ դու քեզ լավ ես զգում, թեթև և ուրախ, կորցնում ես զգոնությունդ: Կյանքը սկսում է նմանվել երազի, դու սկսում ես նմանվել լուսնոտի, քայլելիս էլ քնած ես. ման ես գալիս, անում ես ինչ-որ բան, բայց ասես քնի մեջ ես ապրում: Երբ տառապանք չկա, հոգևորն էլ է վերանում: Նույնիսկ տաճար գնալու կարիք չկա, ուղղակի միտքդ էլ չի գալիս. ինչու՞ աղոթես Աստծուն, եթե ամեն ինչ արդեն իսկ լավ է: Ուղղակի պատճառ չկա:

Հենց տառապանքներն են ստիպում գնալ եկեղեցի, հառնել աչքերդ երկնքին, աղոթել մաքուր սրտով: Տառապանքի մեջ ինչ-որ առանձնահատուկ բան է թաքնված՝ այն ստիպում է ավելի լավ գիտակցել, թե ով ես, ինչու ես ապրում և ուր ես գնում: Երբ տառապում ես, ամեն ինչ քո շուրջ առանձնահատուկ սրությամբ է ընկալվում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Աշխարհում անիմաստ ոչինչ չկա: Սա Տիեզերք է, այլ ոչ Քաոս: Այլ բան է, որ այստեղ մեզ ոչ ամեն ինչ է հասկանալի, չէ՞ որ մենք միայն պատառիկներ ենք տեսնում, այլ ոչ թե կտավն ամբողջությամբ: Մեր կենսափորձը՝ ամբողջ գրքից վերցրած էջի մի պատառիկ է ընդամենը: Կարող ես կարդալ այդ կտորը, բայց այն քեզ համարյա ոչինչ չի ասի ամբողջ վեպի բովանդակության մասին: Եվ էջի իմաստն էլ պարզ կդառնա այն ժամանակ միայն, երբ ամբողջ պատմությունն իմանաս: Այդ ժամանակ կտորի բովանդակությունն էլ կներգրվի ընդհանուր կտավի մեջ, բացատրություն կստանա:

Ի՞նչ է իմաստավորումը: Դա ունակություն է կապել առանձինն ամբողջի հետ, ընդհանուր կտավի մեջ գտնել պատառիկի տեղը: Խելացնորները, որ թափառում են փողոցներում, ինչ-որ անհասկանալի բաներ են դուրս տալիս, իսկ ինչու՞: Որովհետև նրա խոսքը ձեզ անկապ է թվում, այն կիսատ-պռատ է: Բայց խելագարը ձեզ հետ չի խոսում, նրան ձեր կարծիքը պետք չէ, նա ընդհանրապես չի դիմում կոնկրետ ոչ ոքու: Նրա խոսքը կցկտուր է, նրանից ընդհանուր կտավ չի հավաքվում, ահա թե ինչու է այն կատարելապես անըմբռնելի: Մեկ ուրիշը կարող է արտասանել այդ նույն խոսքերը՝ ճշգրտորեն, - բայց նրա մոտ դրանք իմաստավորված կհնչեն, կձուլվեն ընդհանուր կտավի հետ: Ինչու՞: Խոսքերը նույնն են, ֆրազներն էլ լրիվ միանման, նույնիսկ շարժումներն էլ կարող են համընկնել, բայց մեկը խելագար է, իսկ մյուսը՝ ողջամիտ: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև, այս դեպքում կա կոնկրետ լսող, և մասնակիությունն արդեն այնքան էլ անկապ չէ, դա ավելի մեծ ամբողջի մասն է՝ և այդ պատճառով ունի իմաստ:

Կտրեք մի կտոր Պիկասոյի կտավից՝ այն իմաստազուրկ է, դա կտավի մի պատառ է և մեռած է ինքնին: Վերադրձրեք հետ կտավի վրա՝ և իմաստն անմիջապես ի հայտ կգա, չէ՞ որ հիմա պատառիկն ամբողջի անքակտելի մասը դարձավ: Եվ ձեր կյանքն էլ իմաստ ունի, միայն եթե նա՝ ամբողջի մասնիկ է: Բայց ներկայիս մարդիկ, երևում է, կորցրել են կյանքի իմաստավորության զգացումը, և այն պատճառով միայն, որ հրաժարվել են Աստծոց՝ կամ ուղղակի մոռացել են նրա մասին: Առանց Աստված կյանքն իմաստ ունենալ չի կարող, որովհետև Աստված՝ ամբողջն է, իսկ մարդը՝ մասնիկը: Մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը՝ բանաստեղծության մի տող է, և առանձին վերցրած՝ ուղղակի անջատ բառերի հավաքածու: Տողի իմաստը հասկանալի է, միայն երբ բանաստեղծությունը կարդում ես սկզբից մինչև վերջ, հասկանալու համար պետք է ամբողջ բովանդակությունն իմանաս: Այդ մասին մի մոռացեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիշեցի մի երազ, որը պատմում էր Բերտրան Ռասսելը: Նա աթեիստ էր, Աստծոն չէր հավատում և նրա մտքով անգամ չէր անցնում, որ ամբողջը կարող է ավելի լայն իմաստ ունենալ, քան մասնավորությունները: Եվ ահա թե ինչ էր նա պատմում. 
մի անգամ նա երազում տեսավ, որ դուռը թակում են: Նա՝ երազում, - բացեց դուռը և տեսավ Աստծոն: Ռասսելը չհավատաց աչքերին, նույնիսկ քնի մեջ մտածեց. "Չէ որ ես չե՛մ հավատում Աստծոն": Իսկ ծերուկը շեմին այնքան միայնակ էր թվում, ասես ոչ 
ոք նրա կարիքը չուներ. հագուստը քրքրված էր, ձեռքերն ու դեմքը կեղտոտ: Նա այնքան զառամյալ էր թվում, ասես գույնը գցած հին լուսանկար լիներ, որի վրա արդեն ոչինչ չես տարբերում: Ռասսելը խղճաց նրան և տուն թողեց, 
ընկերական թափ նրա տվեց ուսերն ու ասաց. "Մի՛ վշտանա": Եվ այստեղ երազն ավարտվեց:_


Սա այժմեական մտքի խորհրդանիշն է. նրա համար Աստված չափից դուրս հնատարազ է: Մարդիկ կամ ընդհանրապես չեն հավատում նրան, կամ, լավագույն դեպքում, խղճում են: Այո, խղճալով, կարելի է նույնիսկ խրախուսել նրան, բայց Աստված մեզ համար այլևս ոչ մի իմաստ չունի՝ դա հին լուսանկար է, գույնը գցած և անօգուտ: Հնոտի: Նա կամ մեռած է արդեն, կամ մահամերձ: Իսկ եթե նկարը հնացել է ամբողջովին, մի՞թե նրա վրա կարելի է թարմ, առույգ ու երիտասարդ ինչ-որ բան գտնել: Եթե ծառը մեռած է, որտեղի՞ց նրա վրա կենդանի տերև գտնես: Հիմար է մեռած ծառի այն չորացած տերևը, որն իրեն առաջվա պես կենդանի է համարում: Շուտով նա էլ կընկնի, կմեռնի, չէ որ եթե վախճանվել է ծառը, տերևն էլ այլևս կյանք չունի՝ նա անպայման թոշնելու է:

Եթե Աստված մեռած է, ուրեմն մարդն էլ կմեռնի: Մարդիկ արդեն մահամերձ են, որովհետև առանց ամբողջի՝ մասնավորություններն էլ զրկվում են իմաստից: Բայց երբ դու երջանիկ ես՝ թող դա նշույլներ են միայն, այլ ոչ իսկական երջանկություն, - երբ քեզ զգում ես լավ ու թեթև, թվում է, թե գտել ես նպատակդ, ամբողջականացել ես: Բայց դա սխալմունք է... Նոր դժվարություններն անմիջապես ստիպում են զգալ, որ դու ամբողջական չես: Երբ տառապում ես, առավել հստակ ես գիտակցում, որ դու այնպիսին չես, ինչպիսին պետք է լինես, քո մեջ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ՝ ահա թե որն է խոչընդոտը: Պետք է ինչ-որ բան անել, փոխել ինչ-որ բան: Ահա թե ինչ են տառապանքները:

Տառապանքները սրում են գիտակցությունը, տառապանքները մղում են փոփոխոխությունների, վերանորոգման, վերածնվելու անհրաժեշտության մասին մտքին: Քանի այնպիսին ես, ինչպիսին հիմա, քո տանջանքները չեն վերջանա, և այդ պատճառով պետք է ինչ-որ բան անել:


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Օրհնյալ է մարդ, ով մաքառել է. 
Նա գտել է կյանքը:_

Տարօրինակ ու անհեթե՛թ է հնչում: _"Օրհնյալ է մարդ, ով մաքառել է..."_  Իսկ չէ՞ որ մենք կարծում ենք, որ երջանիկ է նա, ով հոգս չունի՛: Բայց հայտնի՞ է ձեզ գոնե մեկը, ով ոչ մի տառապանք չի ապրել: Եթե այդպիսին կա, ուրեմն նա, անկասկած, հասուն չէ, անփորձ է: Նման մարդը երբեք չի աճի, խորություն ձեռք չի բերի, չի զարգացնի իր գիտակցությունը՝ այդպես երջանիկ են, ըստ երևույթին, ապուշները միայն: Բայց հազիվ թե շատերն են նրանց իրոք երջանիկ համարում:

Դժվարություններից կարող է խուսափել միայն նա, ով վախենում է ապրել և ամբողջ ուժով թաքնվում է կյանքից: Ահա թե ինչու ամենահարուստ ընտանիքներում համատարած հիմարներ են ծնվում. նրանց երեխաներն ապրում են ջերմոցային պայմաններում: Չափազանց խնամակալությունը՝ ոչ թե պաշտպանություն է անախորժություններից, այլ պարսպավորում կյանքից: Ահա թե որն է դժբախտությունը. ջանում ես պաշտպանել երեխայիդ մահացու վտանգներից, բայց դրանով սահմանափակում ես նրան ինքը կյանքից, չէ որ կյանքն անխուսափելիորեն ավարտվում է վախճանով: Ով վախենում է մեռնել, կարգին չի էլ ապրում: Դա տարրական տրամաբանություն է. չես ուզում մեռնել՝ մի ապրիր, հրաժարվիր ամենից, ինչը կապված է լիարժեք կյանքի հետ: Ճիշտ է, այդ ժամանակ ուղղակի բանջարեղեն կդառնաս...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս երբեք բուսակերպ կյանքը երանություն չի անվանի: Եվ ուրիշ մեկն էլ, անշուշտ, այն այդպես չի կոչի: Դա ամենասարսափելի բանն է, որ կարող է պատահել մարդու հետ, որովհետև այդպիսի գոյատևումը երբեք թույլ չի տա զարգացնել գիտակցությունն ու աճել: Գիտակցության բարձր շերտեր ուղղակի չես ունենա, չէ՞ որ նրանք ի հայտ են գալիս կենսական դժվարությունների շնորհիվ միայն: Դժվարությունները՝ փորձություններ են:  Յուրաքանչյուր տառապանք՝ կոչ է, դժվարություն, որը պետք է հաղթահարել: Իսկ աճել կարելի է, միայն դժվարությունները հաղթահարելով: Որքան քիչ են հոգսերը, այնքան դանդաղ է աճը: Երբ ամեն ինչ լավ է, կարող ես համարել, որ արդեն չես ապրում, արդեն գերեզմանում ես: Կյանքը՝ վտանգներ են, իսկական կյանքը միշտ այնտեղ է, որտեղ ճանապարհից շեղվելու վտանգ կա: Բայց նա, ով շեղվել է, նորից կարող է իր արահետը գտնել: Անհաջողությունը չի նշանակում, որ այլևս երբեք հաջողության չես հասնի:

Նապոլեոնի բանակը ջարդեցին, և նա սքանչելի խոսքեր գրեց իր օրագրում՝ իմիջիայլոց, խելացնորները երբեմն զարմանալիորեն խորաթափանց են: Ահա թե ինչ նա գրեց. "Տանուլ տված ճակատամարտը՝ դեռևս ամբողջ պատերազմում պարտվել չէ": Եթե ցանկանում ես հաղթել պատերազմում, ստիպված ես շատ առանձին ճակատամարտերում պարտվել: Բայց երբ վախենում ես պարտվել նույնիսկ մեկ կռվի ժամանակ, պատերազմ արդեն չես էլ սկսի՝ դա չափից դուրս վտանգավոր է:

Վերջնական անհաջողություն չի լինում, ամեն ինչ միշտ էլ կարելի է ուղղել: Հաջորդ անգամ դու ուղղակի նախկին սխալները թույլ չես տա, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ կանես: Հաջորդ անգամ արդեն այդքան դժվար չի լինի: Խելոքքները տառապում են հիմարներից ոչ քիչ, ուղղակի նախկին սխալները թույլ չեն տալիս: Սխալներ խելոքները ոչ թե ավելի քիչ են գործում՝ կարող է ավելի շատ նույնիսկ, - բայց, ի տարբերություն հիմարների, մի կրակի վրա երկու անգամ չեն այրվում: Ահա և ողջ տարբերությունը. սխալների քանակը կարող է և ավել է, բայց որակապես նրանք տարբեր են: Ապուշը կարող է ընդհանրապես սխալներ թույլ չտալ, չէ որ նա ոչինչ չի էլ անում: Սխալվում է միայն նա, ով ինչ-որ նոր բաներ է փորձում:

Երբ գնում ես, կարող ես ճանապարհից շեղվել: Մյուս կողմից, տանը նստած, ճամփիցդ չես շեղվի՝ չէ որ տեղիցդ չե՛ս շարժվում: Եթե ոչինչ չես անում, ոչնչում չես սխալվի և միշտ ճշմարիտ կմնաս: Ցավալի է միայն, որ այդ կերպ տեղիցդ չես շարժվում և ժամանակի հետ կդառնաս բանջարեղեն, կնեխես ու կվախճանվես: Մի վախեցեք սխալվել, հիշեք միայն, որ սխալների վրա սովորել է պետք: Ինչու՞ մարդիկ երբեմն նույն սխալներն են գործում: Միայն այն պատճառով, որ առաջին անգամ ոչինչ չսովորեցին: Մինչև չսովորես, նորից ու նորից նույն սխալն ես թույլ տալու: Այդպես շատ հաճախ է լինում. մարդիկ ամբողջ կյանքում նույն սխալներն են կրկնում, ասես քայլում են շրջանագծով: Հենց այդ պատճառով են հնդիկներն այս աշխարհը _սանսարա_   անվանել:

_Սանսարան՝_  շրջանագիծ է, անիվ. մարդիկ նորից ու նորից նույն սխալներն են գործում: Հանգամանքները փոխվում են, իսկ սխալները նույնն են՝ իմաստը նույնն է: Ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում: Մարդիկ անուշադիր են, հակառակ դեպքում կսովորեին ինչ-որ բան: Ամեն ինչ առաջվա պես է, մինչև մարդ չսովորի: Սովորում են սխալների վրա միայն, իսկ մարդկային սխալները՝ տառապանքներն են: Այդ պատճառով առանց տառապանքների աճ չկա: Հնդիկները համարում են, որ մարդիկ ծնվում են նորից ու նորից հենց այն պատճառով, որ մինչև վերջ չեն հասունացել:

Այս աշխարհից դուրս պրծնել կարող է հասունացածը միայն: Ով չի հասունացել, նորից փոսն է ընկնում՝ նա դեռ սովորելու ինչ-որ բան ունի: Իսկ ուսուցումը՝ դժվար գործ է, նրանում արքայական ճանապարհներ չկան: Դժվարությունն էլ՝ հենց տառապանքներն են: Մի խղճացեք ձեզ և մի խուսափեք դժվարություններից՝ հակառակը, ամբողջ ուժով ջանացեք դրանք հաղթահարել: Ընդունե՛ք մարտահրավերը, կռվե՛ք դժվարությունների հետ: Այլ կերպ չեք աճի: Ահա թե ինչու է Հիսուս ասում. _"Օրհնյալ է մարդ, ով մաքառել է. Նա գտել է կյանքը":_  Ով հաղթահարել է չարչարանքները, ավելի զգոն է դարձել, իսկ զգոնությունը՝ կյանքի տաճարի դարպասի բանալին է: Որքան ավելի բարձր է զգոնությունդ, այնքան ավելի բարձր է նաև գիտակցությունդ:

Ի՞նչն է մարդուն տարբերում ծառերից: Ծառերը սքանչելի են, բայց ոչնչով լավը չեն մարդուց, քանի որ նրանք չեն գիտակցում իրենց: Իսկ քարերն ու ժայռերը ծառերից էլ ցածր են, նրանք ավելի անգիտակից են: Քարը նույնպես տառապում է, ուղղակի չի գիտակցում այդ: Ծառին էլ դժվար է, բայց նա այդ չի նկատում: Բայց եթե դուք էլ չեք նկատելու ձեր չարչարանքները, ուրեմն ո՞րն է տարբերությունը: Այդ դեպքում դուք ոչ ավելին եք, քան քայլող ծառ:

Այնտեղ, ձեր հոգու խորքում, դեռ չեն կատարվել փոփոխություններ, որոնք մարդուն մարդ են դարձնում: Մարդը՝ դա նախ և առաջ գիտակցությունն է: Դրանում էլ հենց հմայքն է. երբ գիտակցում ես, չարչարանքներն ինքն իրեն  անհետանում են: Տառապանքները սրում են գիտակցությունը, բայց որքան այն բարձր է, այնքան քիչ ես տառապում: Դա օրենք է, և այն պետք է լավ հիշել. երբ գլուխդ ցավում է, ամեն ինչ ավելի սուր ես զգում, սկսում ես գիտակցել, որ գլուխ ունես, - իսկ երբ ցավ չկա, գլխիդ մասին էլ մոռանում ես: Մարմնի մասին հիշում ես միայն, երբ ինչ-որ տեղդ ցավում է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Սանսկրիտում տառապանքները պայմանավորվում են _վեդանա_  հրաշալի բառով, որը միանգամից երկու նշանակություն ունի. նախ "տառապանք", և երկրորդը՝ "գիտելիք": _Վեդանա_   և  _Վեդաներ՝_  միևնույն արմատն է: _Վեդաները՝_ գիտելիքների աղբյուրն է: Նա, ով հորինել է _վեդանա_  բառը, ճանաչել է ճշմարտությունը. տառապանքները՝ գիտելիքներ են, փորձ: Հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ բառն առաջին հայացքից երկու տարբեր իմաստ ունի:

Երբ դժվար է, սկսում ես գիտակցել: Ստամոքսի գոյության մասին հիշում ես, երբ փորդ սկսում է ցավել: Դու, իհարկե, միշտ էլ այն ունեիր, բայց չէիր նկատում: Ահա թե ինչու _այուրվեդան,_  հնդկական բժշկությունը, առողջությունը սահմանում է որպես անմարմնականություն. դու առողջ ես, երբ ընդհանրապես չես նկատում, որ մարմին ունես: Եթե հիշում ես այդ մասին, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան այն չէ:  Վարորդը  տագնապում է մեքենայի շարժիչի ռիթմի փոքր-ինչ խախտման դեպքում: Քանի ձայնը հարասարաչափ է, ամեն ինչ կարգին է: Բայց ռիթմի փոքրիկ խախտումը նույնիսկ նշանակում է, որ ինչ-որ խնդիրներ են ծագել, ինչ-որ բան այն չէ: Մենք հենց անճշտություններն ենք նկատում:

Բայց երբ գիտակցում ես իսկապես, նկատում ես ամեն ինչ, սխալ լինի թե ճիշտ: Գիտակցությունն աճում է, դու միշտ զգաստ ես: Եվ երբ ինչ-որ այլ բան է պատահում, շնորհիվ գիտակցվածության դու հասկանում ես, որ հիվանդությունը կա, անհարմարություններ ու դժվարություններ կան՝ բայց նրանք քո ներսում չեն, դա արտաքին բան է, օտար: Կենտրոնում միայն գիտակցություն կա, իսկ տառապանքներն ու դժվարությունները ծայրամասերում են, նրանք կարծես ինչ-որ մեկ ուրիշին են վերաբերվում, այլ ոչ թե հենց քեզ: Այո, գլուխդ ցավում է, բայց դա քո ցավը չէ՝ դա մարմնիդ ցավն է միայն, իսկ դու ընդամենը նկատում ես դա: Մարմինդ դառնում է արտաքին օբյեկտ, իսկ դու՝ սուբյեկտ ես: Քո և մարմնի միջև տարածություն է հայտնվում:

Գիտակցվածությունն ավերում է բոլոր կամուրջները, անանցանելի անդունդով կտրում է քեզ մնացած ամեն ինչից: Դու տեսնում ես. այո, մարմինդ տառապում է, բայց հասկանում ես արդեն, որ դու՝ քո մարմինը չես: Տառապանքները սրում են գիտակցվածությունը, իսկ այն, իր հերթին, ազատում է քեզ կեղծ նույնացումներից՝ դա էլ հենց ճանապարհն է դեպի իսկական կյանք:


_Օրհնյալ է մարդ, ով մաքառել է. 
Նա գտել է կյանքը:
_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Խաչված Հիսուս՝ վերջնական, ամենասուր տառպանքի, տանջանքների գագաթնակետի խորհրդանիշն է: Հիսուսի տանջանքներն այնքան սարսափելի էին, որ վերջին պահին նա ինքը նույնիսկ փոքր-ինչ երերաց: Եվ դա ոչ թե ուղղակի մարմնական ցավ էր, դա հուսահատություն էր՝ տառապանքները ոչ միայն ֆիզիկական բնույթ ունեն, այլև հոգեկան: Նա հանկարծ մտածեց. "Մի՞թե Աստված լքել է ինձ: Ինչի՞ համար է ինձ այս ամենը: Ես վատ ոչինչ չեմ արել: Ինչի՞ համար են ինձ սպանում: Հանուն ինչի՞ է այսքան ցավը: Եվ ո՞րն է իմ մեղքը": Եվ նա հարցրեց Աստծուն. "Ինչու՞": Նա ուղղակի հարցրեց...

Դա խորին հուսահատություն էր, երբ հոգում տատանվում է ամեն ինչ, երբ երերում է հավատը: Չափից դուրս սուր ցավ, չափից դուրս ուժեղ նվաստացում. հենց նրանք, հանուն ում նա ապրել էր, ում օգնել ու ապաքինել էր, - հենց նրանք էին սպանում իրեն, ընդ որում առանց մեղքի: Եվ նա հարցրեց Աստծուն. "Ինչու՞: Ինչպե՞ս դա կարող էր պատահել": Եվ այդ ժամանակ նա հասկացավ՝ շնորհիվ այն բանի, որ այդ պահին ամեն ինչ արտակարգ սուր էր ընկալում: Խաչի վրա նա հասավ գիտակցման գագաթնակետին:

Ես միշտ ընդգծում եմ. մինչև խաչվելը նա Հիսուս էր, իսկ հետո դարձավ Քրիստոս: Հենց այդ պահին տեղի ունեցավ լիակատար փոխակերպումը: Առաջ նա ավելի ու ավելի էր մոտենում դրան, հաստատորեն մոտենում էր, բայց վերջին ցատկը հենց մահապատժի ժամանակ կատարվեց. Հիսուս վերացավ, ի հայտ եկավ Քրիստոս՝ դա փոխակերպում էր:

Ի՞նչ տեղի ունեցավ: "Հանուն ինչի՞ եմ ես տառապում: Մի՞թե Դու ինձ լքել ես, - հարցրեց նա Աստծուն: - Ինչու՞ Դու ինձ լքեցիր": Եվ հուսահատության այդ նոպան անմիջապես փոխվեց ճշմարտության ըմբռնմամբ. "Թող Քո կամքը լինի": Նա հնազանդվեց: "Ինչու"-ն հերքում է, այդպիսի հարցը կասկած է նշանակում: Բայց Հիսուս անմիջապես ճանաչեց ճշմարտությունն ու ասաց. "Ես հասկացա՝ և ես պատրաստ եմ: Թող լինի Քո կամքը, այլ ոչ թե իմ, որովհետև իմ կամքը սխալական է": Եվ նա իրեն լավ զգաց, դա վերջնական հանդարտում էր, լիակատար ինքնանվիրում: Մահվան պահին նա հնազանդվեց իր վախճանի հետ էլ՝ և դրա շնորհիվ հավերժական կյանք ձեռք բերեց: Հենց դա էր ձեռք բերած ճշմարտությունը: Այդ պատճառով էլ Հիսուս ասում է. _"Օրհնյալ է մարդ, ով մաքառել է. Նա գտել է կյանքը":_

Մի բողոքեք ձեր դժվարություններից, նրանց պատճառով մի հուսահատվեք: Հետևեք ձեզ, զգացեք ու տեսեք, դիտարկեք տեղի ունեցածն ամենատարբեր տեսանկյուններից: Տառապանքները դարձրեք խորհրդածում, և ինքներդ կտեսնեք. էներգիան, որը սկզբում տանջանք էր պատճառում, կատարելապես փոխվել է, լրիվ նոր հատկություններ է ձեռք բերել՝ այն վերաճել է գիտակցվածության, քանզի մեր ներսում էներգիայի բաժանում չկա, այն միշտ միասնական է: Այն կարելի է ուղղել սեքսի վրա, իսկ կարելի է նաև սիրո ուժ դարձնել: Կարելի է բարձրացնել ավելի վեր ու դարձնել աղոթք, իսկ ավելի վեր՝ արդեն ինքը գիտակցվածություն: Այսպես թե այնպես, այդ ամենը՝ միևնույն էներգիան է:

Տառապելով, էներգիան իզուր տեղն ես ծախսում: Հուսահատությունը՝ ուժերի իզուր ծախս է, էներգիայի կորուստ: Երբ վատ եք զգում, թափ տվեք ձեզ. փակեք աչքերդ և հետևեք ձեր ցավին:  Ինչպիսին էլ այն լինի՝ հոգեկան, մարմնական թե մտավոր, - ինչպիսին էլ այն թվա, այն խորհրդածում դարձրեք: Դիտարկեք այն որպես արտաքին ինչ-որ բան:

Երբ դժվարությունների մեջ ինչ-որ արտաքին բան ես տեսնում, նրանք օտար են դառնում, նրանք քոնը չեն արդեն՝ կամուրջը փլվել է: Կամուրջն այլևս չկա, և այդ պատճառով  տառապանքները զրկվում են էներգիայի մատակարարումից: Կամուրջը՝ նույնացումն է նրանց հետ: Մեր ինչ-որ տեղը ցավում է, որովհետև մենք մեզ համարում ենք մարմին՝ և այդ ժամանակ էներգիան տեղափոխվում է մարմնի մեջ: Բավական է նույնացնես քեզ ինչ-որ բանի հետ, և անմիջապես էներգիան հոսում է այնտեղ:

Կարող եք ինքներդ հասարակ փորձ կատարել. եթե ունեք սիրելի մեկը, նստեք կողքին և փորձեք պատկերացնել, որ նա՝ դուք եք, իսկ նա թող փորձի պատկերացնել, որ դուք՝ նա է: Ուղղակի նստեք կողք կողքի ու պատկերացրեք: Շուտով դուք էներգիայի սուր հոսք կզգաք, երկուսդ էլ կզգաք, թե ինչպես ձեր մեջ գործուն էներգափոխանակություն է կատարվում: Սերը հաճախ ընկալվում է որպես մյուսից ելնող էլեկտրական լիցքահանում: Յուրաքանչյուր նույնացում դառնում է փոխանցք, որով հոսում է էներգիան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երբ մայրը կրծքով կերակրում է երեխային, նա ոչ միայն կաթ է նրան տալիս: Դա նույնիսկ կենսաբաններն են արդեն նկատել, նրանք մի անբացատրելի փաստի են հանդիպել. մայրը երեխային նախ և առաջ էներգիայով է կերակրում: Կաթը՝ այդ ուժի ընդամենն արտաքին, տեսանելի կողմն է: Ոչ քիչ փորձեր են արվել. երեխային մեծացրել են իդեալական պայմաններում, տվել են ամենալավ սնունդը՝ լավագույնն, ինչ կարող էր հորինել բժշկագիտությունը: Նրան տվել են ամեն ինչ, բայց նա սեր ու փաղաքշանք չի զգացել, չի դիպել իր մորը: Կաթը տվել են մեխանիկական սարքերով, կատարել են անհրաժեշտ սրսկումները, տվել են անհրաժեշտ վիտամինները՝ իդեալական սնունդ է եղել: Իսկ երեխան չի՛ աճում: Նա, ընդհակառակը, նիհարել է, կամաց-կամաց կորցրել է ուժերը: Ո՞րն է պատճառը: Չէ՞ որ նրան տալիս էին ամենն, ինչ կա մայրական կաթի մե՛ջ:

Պատերազմի ժամանակ Գերմանիայում բազմաթիվ որբ-նորածիններ կային: Նրանք ընկնում էին հիվանդանոց և արդեն հաշված շաբաթների ընթացքում մահամերձ էին դառնում: Նրանց կեսն ուղղակի կենդանի չմնաց՝ իսկ նրանց մասին հոգում էին, ամեն ինչ անում էին ըստ գիտության, տալիս էին անհրաժեշտ ամեն բան: Բայց երեխաները, միևնույն է, մահանում էին... Ավելի ուշ մի հոգեբան բացահայտեց, որ երեխաներին անհրաժեշտ է գրկել ու փաղաքշել, նրանց սեր է պետք, նշանակալիության զգացում: Միայն սնունդը քիչ է: Հիսուս ասել է. "Միայն հացով չէ, որ մարդ կենդանի է": Մարդկանց նաև այլ, անտեսանելի ուտելիք է հարկավոր: Այն հոգեբանը մի կարգ մտցրեց. ով էլ որ մտներ նորածինների հիվանդասենյակ՝ դայակը, բժիշկը, նույնիսկ հավաքարարուհին, -  ամեն մեկը պետք է գոնե հինգ րոպե այնտեղ անց կացներ. գրկեր փոքրիկներին, շոյեր, խաղար նրանց հետ: Եվ երեխաները դադարեցին հալչե՛լ: Նրանք սկսեցին աճել, զարգանալ: Այն ժամանակներից ի վեր այդպիսի փորձեր շատ են եղել...

Երբ մայրը գրկում է երեխային, էներգիայի հոսանք է ծագում: Այն անտեսանելի է՝ հենց այդ ենք մենք անվանում սեր, ջերմություն, սրտակցություն: Ինչ-որ բան մորից անցնում է մանկանը՝ և ոչ միայն, չէ որ մանկիկն էլ ինչ-որ բան տալիս է մորը: Ահա թե ինչու կինը հատկապես գեղեցկանում է, երբ մայր է դառնում: Մինչ այդ ինչ-որ բան չի հերիքում նրան, նա ավարտուն չէ, շրջանը դեռ չի փակվել: Այն փակվում է, երբ կինը մայր է դառնում, և նրանից, ինչպես ինչ-որ անճանաչելի աղբյուրից, սկսում է երանություն բխել: Բայց ոչ միայն մայրն է սնուցում երեխային՝ նա էլ ինչ-որ բան տալիս է մորը: Մեկմեկու կողքի երջանիկ են երկուսն էլ:

Աշխարհի երեսին ավելի սեղմ հարաբերություններ չկան: Նույնիսկ սիրահարներն այդքան մոտիկ չեն, չէ՞ որ երեխան աշխարհ է գալիս մոր մարմնից՝ նրա մեջ մոր միսն ու արյունն է: Երեխան՝ նրա ծնունդն է, նրա հոգու մասնիկը: Ոչ ոք ավելի մոտ չէ մորը, քան նրա երեխան: Սիրածը կարող է շատ մոտ լինել, բայց երեխան ապրում է մոր սրտում: Խփում է մոր սիրտը՝ և դա երեխայի սրտի բաբախյունն էլ է. նրա երակներում մոր արյունն է հոսում, նա՝ մոր մասնիկն է: Ինն ամիս նա ապրել է մոր մեջ, մոր մարմնի անբաժանելի ու ներդաշնակ մասն է եղել: Մոր կյանքն իր կյանքն է եղել, մոր մահը կործանիչ կլիներ նաև իր համար: Բայց այդ կապը պահպանվում է հետո, ծնունդից հետո էլ. էներգիայի անխախտ, մշտական փոխանակություն...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ապրելով տառապանքներ, գիտակցեք դրանք՝ այդ ժամանակ կամուրջը կփլվի, էներգիայի փոխանցումը կդադարի, իսկ դրանից հետո կթուլանան տանջանքներն էլ, չէ՞ որ դրանք՝ ձեր երեխաներն են: Դուք ինքներդ եք նրանց կյանք նվիրել, դուք նրանց գլխավոր պատճառն եք, դուք ինքներդ եք նրանց հացն ու ջուրը, և ձեզանով են նրանք բազմանում, իսկ դուք ավելլի ուժեղ եք տառապում: Դուք գանգատվում եք անհաջողություններից, իսկ ձեր ողջ ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացած է ձեր չարչարանքների հետ ձեզ նույնացնելու վրա...


_Մի անգամ շուկայում երկու ծեր կին հանդիպեցին և մեկը հարցրեց մյուսին, թե ինչպես է նա իրեն զգում՝ վերջինս անընդհատ բողոքում էր ինչ-որ բանից: Գիտեք, կան այդպիսի տիկիններ, որոնք միշտ ինչ-որ խնդիրներ ունեն 
առողջության հետ: Նրանց հոգեկանի հետ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ. հարցն այդտեղ հիվանդությունները չեն, դա ինչ-որ հոգեկան թերություն է: Նրանք ուղղակի լավ չեն զգում իրենց, եթե առողջ են, վերքերն արդեն վաղուց միահյուսվել են 
նրանց ինքնասիրության հետ: Եվ ահա առաջինը հարցրեց. Ինչպե՞ս ես քեզ 
զգում":

Իսկ երկրորդը՝ նա, ով հավերժ հիվանդ էր, - անմիջապես սկսեց գանգատվել իր բախտից. "Ուղղակի սարսափելի՛, - գոչեց նա: - Այսքան վատ երբեք չի՛ եղել: Հոդաբորբս հանգիստ չի տալիս, զարհուրելի գլխացավեր ունեմ, 
ստամոքսիս մասին մի էլ հարցրու, իսկ ոտքերս ինչպես են ցավու՜մ..." - և այլն, և այդպես անվերջ:

"Իսկ բժշկի մոտ գնացե՞լ ես", - նրա խոսքը կտրեց առաջինը:

"Բժշկի՞", - հարցը կրկնեց երկրորդը: - Այո, իհարկե, ես անպայման կգնամ բժշկի, հենց ցավս քիչ թուլանա":
_
Այդպես էլ ստացվում է. բժշկի գնալ պատրաստվում ես այն ժամանակ, երբ ցավդ թողնի, իսկ արդյունքում ոչ մի տեղ չես գնում՝ այլևս ինչու՞ գնաս բժշկի, եթե վիճակդ առանց այդ էլ թեթևացել է: Նրա մոտ գնալ է պետք, երբ քեզ վատ ես զգում: Աղոթքը պետք է դժբախտության դեպքում, խորհրդածումը՝ երբ տառապում ես: Պետք չէ խոստանաս քեզ. "Կխորհրդածեմ, երբ քիչ թեթևանա": Ինքներդ էլ գիտեք, որ դա խաբկանք է. երբ թեթևանա, խորհրդածման մասին չես էլ հիշելու: Ուղղակի բաց ես թողնում ամենաերանելի պահը՝ տառապանքի պահը: Խորհրդածե՛ք, ուշադիր եղեք, զարգացրեք ձեր գիտակցվածությունը: Բաց մի՛ թողեք հարմար պահը, տառապանքները՝ իսկական երանություն են:

Օգտագործեք ձեր դժվարությունները խորհրդածման համար, և շատ շուտով կնկատեք, որ շատ ավելի քիչ է ցավում՝ էներգիան դեպի ներս է շրջվել: Այն այլևս չի ծախսվում ծայրամասերում, տառապանքներին չի կերակրում: Թվում է տարօրինակ, բայց աշխարհի բոլոր միստիկները այդ եզրահանգմանն են եկել. մարդ ինքն է ուժեղացնում իր տանջանքները և նույնիսկ հաճույք է ստանում նրանցից: Երբեմն մարդ ուղղակի չի ուզում, որ լավ լինի, - չէ որ դժբախտությունների վրա նա այդքան աշխատա՛նք է թափել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս և բուդդաներն ասում էին այդ մասին, բայց ապարդյուն՝ ոչ ոք նրանց չհասկացավ: Նրանք ասում են, որ կա վերջնական երանության ճանապարհ, իսկ դուք լսում եք նրանց և պատասխանում. "Լավ, ես անպայման կփորձեմ, երբ վիճակս քիչ թեթևանա": Բայց ինչի՞դ է երանությունը, եթե առանց դրա էլ երջանիկ ես: Ահա թե ինչու է Բուդդան կրկնում. ամբողջ կյանքը՝ տառապանք է, _դուհկհա:_  Ինչի՞ ես ուրեմն սպասում: Չի՛ լինելու կյանքումդ այն երջանկությունը, որի վրա այդքան հույս ես դրել: Ժամանակն է արթնանա՛լ: Այն, ինչը համարում ես կյանք, - կյանք չէ, այլ համատարած հուսահատություն: Բայց մարդիկ որոշեցին, որ Բուդդան ուղղակի հոռետես է: Ոչ, նա ամեն ինչ սև գույնի մեջ չէր տեսնում, նա ուղղակի ճշմարտությունն էր ասում: Իսկ դուք այնքան եք ընտելացել ձեր տառապանքներին, որ ուրիշ ոչինչ չեք էլ ուզում:

Ինչու՞ է դա հաճելի: Սկսվում է դա հենց ծննդից, մանկությունից: Բոլորը նույն սխալն են թույլ տալիս. երբ երեխան հիվանդ է, նրա մասին հոգում են շատ ավելի խնամքով: Եվ դրա հետևանքով ծագում է սխալ եզրակացություն. հիվանդանալով, դու կարևոր անձ ես դառնում՝ հայրիկն ու մայրիկը քեզ ավելի շատ են սիրում, ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամները միայն քո շուրջ են պտտվում: Քանի առողջ էիր՝ ոչ ոք չէր անհանգստանում՝ դե, առողջ է և լավ է: Հիվանդանալով, երեխան բռնակալ է դառնում. նա միայն հրամաններ է արձակում: Եվ բավական է յուրացնի, որ հիվանդությունն իրեն օգուտ է բերում, նա սկսում է խորամանկել. հիվանդ է ձևանում՝ և իրոք հիվանդանու՛մ է, - երբ ուշադրության կարիք ունի: Իսկ եթե հոգատարություն չես զգում, կարելի է խաղալ քեզ շրջապատողների խղճի վրա: Գլխավորը, ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի ասի. չէ՞ որ չեն սկսի պնդել, որ քո հիվանդության մեջ հենց ի՛նքդ ես մեղավոր:

Երբ երեխան վատ է վարվում, նրան գոնե կարելի է ասել. "Դու ինքդ ես մեղավոր, դու՛ այդպես վարվեցիր": Բայց եթե երեխան հիվադն է, նրան ոչինչ չես ասի. չէ՞ որ նա  մեղավոր չէ, որ հիվանդացել է: Ո՞րն է նրա մեղքը: Բայց դուք չգիտեք ճշմարտությունը. տասը հիվանդություններից իննում մեղավոր է ինքը հիվանդը՝ նա ինքն է հրահրել դրանք, որպեսզի ուշադրություն գրավի, շոյի իր ինքնասիրությունը, հոգատարություն զգա: Իսկ երեխան այդ խաբուսիկ ձևը շատ արագ է յուրացնում, չէ որ երեխաները՝  ամնենաանօգնական մարդիկ են: Մանուկն անընդհատ զգում է, որ իր շուրջ ուժեղ մեծերն են, իսկ ինքը ոչինչ չի կարող: Բայց հիվանդությունը նրան իշխանություն է տալիս մեծերի վրա, բոլորից ավելի ուժեղ է դարձնում: Եվ նա շատ արագ հասկանում է դա:

Յուրաքանչյուր նման բան երեխաները հենց թռած տեղն են որսում: Երեխան անմիջապես դատում է. "Երբ ես հիվանդ եմ, հանուն ինձ հայրիկն ու մայրիկը պատրաստ են ամեն ինչի": Հիվանդությունը նրա համար շատ կարևոր և օգտակար երևույթ է դառնում: Երբ նա զգում է, որ իր մասին մոռացել են, կամ առանձնահատուկ սուր զգում է իր անօգնականությունը, անմիջապես սկսվում է հիվանդությունը՝ նա ինքն է այն հրահրում իր մոտ: Եվ դա ծայրահեղ բարդ խնդիր է: Փաստորեն, ի՞նչ կարող են անել ծնողները: Եթե փոքրիկը հիվանդ է, նրան իրոք խնամք է հարկավոր:

Հիմա հոգեբաններն այսպիսի լուծում են առաջարկում. եթե երեխան հիվանդ է, նրան, իհարկե, պետք է խնամել, բայց չափազանց գուրգուրանքը նրան միայն կվնասի: Խնամքը պետք է բժշկական լինի, այլ ոչ հոգեբանական: Չի կարելի նրա մոտ արթնացնել զգացում, որ հիվանդությունն օգտակար է ինչ-որ բանով, հակառակ դեպքում նա ամբողջ կյանքում, ուրիշի ուշադրության պակասի դեպքում հիվանդանալու է: Իսկ կինը երբեք չի ասի, որ նա ինքն է իր հիվանդության մեղավորը: Ընդհակառակը, կինը նրան խղճալու է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Տանջանքների իննսուն տոկոսը հրահրված է նրանով, որ նրանք ինչ-որ շահ են բերում: Այդպիսի օգտի մասին պետք է մոռանալ: Ուրիշ ոչ ոք այդ հարցում քեզ չի օգնի. դու ինքդ պետք է գլուխ հանես տառապանքների հաճելի կողմից՝ և հրաժարվես նրանից: Տառապանքները՝ ուժերի իզուր կորուստ է: Պետք չէ նրանց խրախուսել, չարժե մտածել, որ նրանք իրենց ծախսը ծածկում են: Տառապանքները մեն-միակ օգուտ են բերում՝ նրանք ուժեղացնում են գիտակցվածությունը: Դա էլ նրանց շահն է:

Ինչպես մոռանալ տառապանքների թվացյալ օգտի մասի՞ն: Նախ, երբեք մի խոսեք ձեր անհաջողություններից: Մտորիր հոգումդ, բայց պատմել նրանց մասին չարժե: Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի: Ինչու՞ մարդիկ հենց միայն իրենց դժբախտություններից են խոսում, չնայած դա բոլորի մոտ ձանձրույթից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչ չի բերում: Ու՞մ է դա հետաքրքիր: Նրանք ուղղակի հանդուրժում են: Երբ սկսում ես դուրս տալ քո ցավերից ու նեղություններից, նրանք ուղղակի չեն ուզում քեզ վիրավորել՝ բայց կամաց-կամաց ցրիվ են գալիս, ամեն հարմար առիթով թաքնվում են քեզանից: Ու՞մ է պետք լսել ուրիշի գանգատները, եթե ինքդ բերնեբերան լիքն ես սեփական խնդիրներով: Ու՞մ են հուզում քո դժվարությունները: Ավելի լավ է նրանց մասին ընդհանրապես չխոսես, բայց չէ որ այնքան հաճելի է ուրիշի կարեկցանքը:

Մի՛ բողոքիր: Բողոքները՝ կարեկցանք, խիղճ, սեր և հոգատարություն խնդրել է: Ողորմություն մի՛ խնդրիր, քո դժբախտություններով առևտուր մի՛ արա՝ թող քո խնայողությունները քե՛զ մնան: Տառապիր լուռ, դարդերդ ուրիշների վրա մի շփիր՝ և այդ զզսպվածությունը յուրովի մենակեցություն կդառնա, իր լավագույն դրսևորումներից մեկում: Բայց նայեք մեր կեղծ բարեպաշտներին. նրանք անպայման իրենց համեստությունը ցուցադրե՛լ են ուզում: Նրանք տառապում են միայն բոլորի աչքի առջև՝ թող բոլորը տեսնեն և կարեկցեն: Իսկ ես հակառակն եմ ասում. թող տառապանքները մնան ներսում, այդ ժամանակ նրանք իսկական զսպվածություն կդառնան: Բայց կեղծ սրբերն անպայման ցուցադրում են իրենց, նրանք անպայման հայտարարում են բոլորին որ երկար  սով են սկսում՝ թող բոլորն իմանան ու հիանան:

Դրանք ուղղակի տհասներ են, տարիքանց երեխաներ: Նրանք իրենց ամբողջ կյանքը նվիրաբերել են տառապանքներին. նրանք այնքան են կախված տառապանքներից, որ դրանք իրենց հպարտության առարկա են սարքել: Նրանց ամբողջ հեղինակությունը հենված է այն բանի վրա, թե որքան երկար կարող են ոչինչ չուտել, որքան ժամանակ կկարողանան գրավել երկրի կամ ամբողջ աշխարհի ուշադրությունը: Նրանք սարսափելի խորամանկ են և հմտացել են բռնադատել ուրիշներին իրենց տառապանքների օգնությամբ: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ այդպես է վարվում մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը, բայց այդ մարդիկ գաղափարը ծայրահեղության են հասցրել: Մի՛ արեք այդ, նահատակներ մի՛ ձևացեք, դա դատարկ գործ է: Ճշմարիտն ասած, դա ուղղակի էքսհիբիցիոնիզմ է:

Տառապեք լուռ, տանջվեք մենակ՝ այնպես, որ ոչ ոք գլխի չընկնի, որ ձեզ վատ եք զգում: Խորհրդածեք ձեր տառապանքների վրա. դուրս մի շփեք դրանք, թող մնան ներսում: Ուղղակի փակեք աչքերդ ու խորհրդածեք նրանց վրա՝ և կամուրջն անխուսափելիորեն կփլվի: 

Ահա թե ինչ նկատի ունի Հիսուս, երբ ասում է._ "Օրհնյալ է մարդ, ով մաքառել է..."_ - տառապանքը, դժվարությունները նկատի են առնվում որպես զարգացման միջոցներ: Եվ եթե մարդ օգտագործել է դրանք որպես հատուկ միջոց, _նա գտել է կյանքը:
_
Տառապանքները վերաբերվում են մահվան արքայությանը, գիտակցվածությունը՝ կյանքի ոլորտին: Թող կամուրջը փլվի՝ և դու կիմանաս, որ ինչ-որ բան քո մեջ և քո կողքին շուտով կվախճանվի, քանզի պատկանում է մահին, բայց ինչ-որ այլ բան՝ քո գիտակցությունը, - կապրի և չի մեռնի երբեք, այն անմահ է, քանի որ պատկանում է կյանքին: Ահա թե ինչու տառապանքները՝ կյանքի բանալին են:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Քանի դեռ կենդանի եք, փնտրեք նրան, ով կենդանի է, 
որպեսզի  չմեռնեք` 
փնտրեք տեսնե՛լ նրան:_ 


Դա հատուկ գործելաձև է. _"Փնտրեք նրան, ով կենդանի է..."_  Յուրաքանչյուր մարդու ներսում կա նա, ով կենդանի է, - և նա, ով արդեն մեռած է վաղուց: Ամեն մեկի մեջ երկու աշխարհ են միանում. նյութի աշխարհը և ոգու աշխարհը, իսկ ինքը մարդն ապրում է դրանց սահմանին: Նրա մեջ երկու ոլորտ կա, կյանքի և մահվան արքայությունները, իսկ ինքն ինչ-որ տեղ մեջտեղում է: Եվ եթե ավելի շատ ուշադրություն դարձվում է նրան, ինչը վերաբերվում է մահին, քո մեջ միշտ վախ է լինելու, դու տառապելու և վախենալու ես: Իսկ եթե կենտրոնանաս քո միջուկի վրա՝ իսկ այն պատկանում է հավերժական կյանքի և անմահության արքայությանը, - վախդ կվերանա:

Հիսուս ասում է. _"Քանի դեռ կենդանի եք, փնտրեք նրան, ով կենդանի է..."_  Մի՛ ուշացեք, չէ՞ որ մահվան պահին շատ ու շատ դժվար կլինի գտնել նրան, ով կենդանի է...

Եթե ամբողջ կյանքումդ ուշադիր ես միայն մահվան արքայության հանդեպ՝ այս, իրերի և նյութի աշխարհի հանդեպ, - եթե քո հայացքը միայն այդ աշխարհին է ուղղված, շատ, շատ դժվար կլինի նայել կյանքի արքայությանը, երբ մեռնում ես կամ արդեն մեռել ես: Կհաջողվի՞ արդյոք հանկարծ հետ նայել, կարո՞ղ ես արդյոք թեքել գլուխդ: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ՝ ոչ, չէ՞ որ դու անշարժ կլինես: Դու ամբողջ կյանքդ միայն արտաքինին ես նայել, և վիզդ կարծրացել է, հետ դառնալ չափից դուրս դժվար է: Եվ այդ պատճառով դեպի անմահության աշխարհ պետք է գնալ, քանի կենդանի ես: 


_Քանի դեռ կենդանի եք, փնտրեք նրան, ով կենդանի է..._

Երբ հանգիստ րոպե եք ունենում, փակեք աչքերդ ու նայեք ձեր ներսը՝ թող վզներդ չփայտանա, հակառակ դեպքում մահվան պահին չի ստացվի շուռ տալ գլուխներդ և դուք չեք կարողանա հավերժական կյանքը տեսնել...


_...որպեսզի չմեռնեք՝
փնտրեք տեսնե՛լ նրան:_

Այն՝ ներսում է, բայց դուք չափից դուրս կաշկանդված եք, չափազանց մոլագարված եք: Պետք է ազատվել արտաքինի հանդեպ մոլագարությունից: Կարիք չկա փախչել անտառներ, դա հազիվ թե կօգնի: Օրն ամբողջ քսանչորս ժամ ունի՝ այնքան էլ դժվար չէ գտնել մի երկու րոպե և նայել ձեր ներսը: Մի՛ ուշացեք: Յուրաքանչյուր ազատ րոպե ուղղակի փակեք աչքերդ ՝ թող մի պահ ընդամենը, - և ձեր մեջ փնտրեք նրան, ով կենդանի է: Նա այնտեղ է՝ նրան տեսնելու համար բավական է մի թեթև վարժվեք, - աչքերը պետք է սովորեն ներքին մթությանը: Բայց այդ հիմա է թվում, որ այնտեղ մութ է, չէ՞ որ դուք արտաքին լույսին եք սովոր:

Եվ երբ աչքերը սովորում են, արտահայտվում է ներքին ճառագումը՝ դա մթություն չէ այլևս, այլ ցրված լույս: Դա լուռ, հանգստացնող, խաղաղեցնող փայլք է, այն վառ չէ, այլ մթնշաղի պես ինչ-որ բան: Արևը դեռ դուրս չի եկել, բայց շուտով արշալույսն է: Դա այն ժամն է, որը հնդիկներն անվանում են _բրահմա-մուհուրտա:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Որտեղի՞ց այդպիսի անվանում՝ _բրահմա-մուհուրտա,_  Աստծո ակնթարթ: Նրան անվանել են այդպես, որովհետև այն ներսում է. երբ նայում ես քո ներսը, դրսի լույսն արդեն կորչում է, իսկ ներքին լույսը դեռ չկա՝ դու դեռ չես սովորել նրան: Դա աղջամուղջ է՝ ոչ լույս է, ոչ մութ: Եվ դրա անունն է _բրահմա-մուհուրտա,_  Աստվածայնության ակնթարթ: Սովորեք այդ աղջամուղջին, ուղղակի նայեք ու սպասեք: Շուտով աչքերդ կընտելանան, և դուք շատ բան կկարողանաք տեսնել:

Դա ոչ թե վառ լույս է, այլ ցրված, չէ որ այն արևից չի գալիս: Դա հոգու բնական փայլքն է, նրա աղբյուրը՝ դու ինքդ ես: Դա քո սեփական լույսն է, ներքին աուրադ: Դատարկ բաների վրա մի ծախսեք ձեր ազատ ժամանակը և ինքներդ կհասկանաք, որ բավական է մի քանի ակնթարթ ընդամենը: Նայեք ձեր ներսն, օրինակ, քնից առաջ. օրն անցել է, մահվան աշխարհը մի կողմ է քաշվել, եկել է հանգստի ժամանակը՝ մի վայրկյան նայեք ձեր ներսը: Եվ առավոտյան, հենց գիտակցում եք, որ արթնացել եք, իմաստ չունի անմիջապես ցատկել անկողնուց ու վազել աշխարհին ընդառաջ: Համբերեք մի փոքր, փակեք աչքերդ ու նայեք ձեր ներսը, ձեր լռության մեջ: Գիշերվա հանգիստը շատ է օգնում, մենք արթնանում ենք թուլացած, և այդ պատճառով ավելի հեշտ է սուզվել քո մեջ:

Ահա թե ինչու բոլոր կրոնները կարգադրում են աղոթել քնից առաջ և առավոտները, հենց որ վերադառնում ես քնի աշխարհից: Դա ամենահարմար ժամանակն է: Երեկոյան չափից դուրս հոգնել ես արտաքին աշխարհից, կուշտ ես մինչև կոկորդդ և ուրախությամբ անցնում ես մեկ այլ բանի: Իսկ առավոտյան թարմ ես՝ և հանգստությունդ շատ է օգնում ընկղմվել ներքինի մեջ: Ահա թե ինչու է Հիսուս ասում.


_Քանի դեռ կենդանի եք, փնտրեք նրան, ով կենդանի է, 
որպեսզի  չմեռնեք` 
փնտրեք տեսնե՛լ նրան: 
Եվ դուք չեք կարող տեսնել սամարացու..._

Նա այնտեղ կլինի, բայց դուք չեք տեսնի նրան, որովհետև ամբողջ կյանքներումդ արել եք ոչ այն, ինչ պետք է:


_Եվ դուք չեք կարող տեսնել սամարացու, 
ով գառը վերցրել ուսերին և մտնում է Հրեաստան: 

Նա ասաց իր աշակերտներին. 
Ինչու՞ է նա գառան հետ:

Նրանք ասացին նրան. 
Որպեսզի սպանի նրան և ուտի նրան: 

Նա ասաց նրանց. 
Քանի նա կենդանի է, նա նրան չի ուտի, 
բայց միայն եթե նա սպանի նրան, 
և գառը դառնա դիակ: 

Նրանք ասացին. 
Այլ կերպ նա չի կարող հարվածել: 

Նա ասաց նրանց. 
Դուք նույնպես փնտրեք ձեր համար տեղ հանգստի մեջ, 
որպեսզի չդառնաք դիակ և ձեզ չուտեն:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երբևիցէ ձեր մարմինը կերակուր կդառնա որդերի ու թռչունների համար: Մարմինն՝ ուտելիք է և ուրիշ ոչինչ: Ուրիշ ոչինչ այն լինել չի կարող, քանի որ բաղկացած է նրանից, ինչ ուտում ես: Եթե դադարում ես ուտել, մարմինը նիհարում և հալվում է: Սովելու ժամանակ մարդ օրեկան կորցնում է առնվազն մեկ կիլոգրամ: Ու՞ր է գնում քաշը: Դու ամեն օր մարմինդ լցնում ես ուտելիքով, մարմինդ՝ սնունդի արդյունք է: Իսկ ի՞նչ կպատահի մարմնիդ հետ, երբ մահանաս: Շրջապատող աշխարհը կսնվի նրանով, նրա համար մարմինը սնունդ է: Մարդկանց դա վախեցնում է, նրանց տհաճ է մտածել, որ իրենց ուտելու են: Այդ պատճառով ամբողջ աշխարհում ամենատարբեր խորամանկությունների են դիմում, միայն թե իրենց մեռած մարմինը չուտեն: Ինչպիսի՜ հիմարություն:

Հնդիկներն այրում են մեռածներին մեն-միակ պատճառով. որ մարմինը ոչ ոք չուտի: Մահմեդականները մեռածին թաղում են դագաղի մեջ, որպեսզի գոնե որոշ ժամանակ պահպանեն մարմինը: Նույնն են անում քրիստոնյաներն էլ: Եվ միայն զրադաշտականներն այդպես չէին վարվում. նրանք ուղղակի թողնում էին դիակը, թող կերակուր դառնա: Նրանք ամենաճիշտն էին վերաբերվում հարցին և, ընդ որում, գիտակից էին վարվում, որովհետև ուտելիքը ոչնչացնել չի կարելի: Մենք ամբողջ կյանքներս թռչուններ, կենդանիներ ու մրգեր ենք ուտում: Նրանց շնորհիվ մեր մարմինն ամբողջ ութսուն կիլո քաշ ունի, իսկ մենք վերցնում ու ոչնչացնում ենք այն, ուղղակի այրում ենք: Դա սխալ է; աշխարհի հանդեպ դա սև ապերախտություն է: Վերադարձրեք ձեր մարմինն աշխարհին, թող սնունդ դառնա՝ չէ որ այն հենց սնունդ էլ կա՛:

Միայն պարսերն էին դա ճիշտ հասկանում, բայց նրանք էլ տատանվում էին, չէ որ շուրջը բոլորը պնդում էին. "Ի՛նչ եք անու՜մ: Մարմինները թողնել գետնին... Չէ՛ որ դրանք ձեր հայրերն ու մայրերն են... Ի՜նչ մարդ եք դուք: Ինչպիսի՜ դաժանություն": Իսկ այրել մարմինը՝ դաժան չէ՞: Թաղել հողի մեջ՝ դաժան չէ՞: Պարսերը շատ ավելի են մտածում էկոլոգիայի մասին, նրանք հասկանում են, որ կյանքի շրջանակը պետք է փակ լինի: Հնդիկները, մահմեդականները, քրիստոնյաները նման ոչ մի բանով չեն մտահոգվում՝ և պատռում են շրջանը, իսկ դա սխալ է:

Հիսուս ասում է. "Եթե չտեսնես ներքինը՝ նրան, ով կենդանի է, ով գիտակցում է, - քեզ ուղղակի կուտեն և վերջ": Ամբողջ կյանքդ ապարդյուն կանցնի. դու ամբողջ կյանքումդ կերել ես, աշխատել ես հանուն կերակրի, իսկ հետո կուտեն քեզ՝ այս է ամենը: "Կյանքը՝ հեքիաթ է հիմարի պատմելով: Այն լիքն է ճտճտան բառերով և ոչինչ չի նշանակում..."*  Ամբողջ կյանքդ պայքար է դառնում ուտելու համար՝ ինչից հետո ուտում են քեզ: Ո՞րն է դրա իմաստը:

Հիսուս ասում է. "Նախքան կմեռնես ու քեզ կուտեն, գտիր քո մեջ այն, ինչն ուտելիք չէ և ուտելիքից չի ծագել": Եվ այդ դեպքում կհաջողվի էլի ինչ-որ բան հասկանալ...

- - - - - - - - - - -
Շեքսպիր. "Մակբեթ"

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բոլոր կրոններում գոյություն ունի պահք: Ինչի՞ համար է այն: Երբ սովում ես, սրվում է գիտակցվածությունդ, քանզի գիտակցությունը սնունդից չէ, որ ծագում է: Ճշմարիտն ասած, կշտությունը խեղդում է գիտակցությունը: Երբ սովում ես, ամեն ինչ ավելի սուր ես գիտակցում, չէ՞ որ կուշտ մարդը քնել է ուզում, կերակուրը յուրովի հարբելու է նման: Եթե կուշտ կերել ես, անմիջապես քնել ես ուզում, դա ալկոհոլի է նման՝ բավական է կուշտ ուտես, անմիջապես ննջի մեջ ես ընկնում: Եթե երբևիցէ ծոմ պահել եք, ուրեմն պետք է նկատած լինեք, թե որքան դժվար է այդ ժամանակ քնել: Կարծում եք, սո՞վն է խանգարում: Ոչ, ուղղակի առանց սնունդ գիտակցությունն ուժեղանում է:

Իսկ եթե երկար ես ծոմ պահում, չորրորդ, հինգերորդ օրն արդեն սով չես զգում: Այդ ընթացքում մարմինը մոռանում է ուտելիքի մասին՝ ընդհանրապես նա կարճ հիշողություն ունի: Մի երկու օր նա ըստ սովորության համառորեն ուտելիք է պահանջում, իսկ հետո, երբ հասկանում է, որ իր վրա ուշադրություն չեն բարձրացնում, անցնում է ներքին պաշարներին: Մարմինն ամրության կրկնակի պաշարներ ունի՝ ուղղակի համենայն դեպս: Եվ եթե նրան մի շաբաթ չկերակրես, նա շտապ միջոցներ է ձեռք առնում. սկսում է օգտագործել սեփական մարմինը, ճարպի կուտակած պաշարները...

Յուրաքանչյուր առողջ մարդու մոտ ճարպի պաշարները բավական են ամբողջ երեք ամիս մարմինը սնելու համար: Ճարպը՝ սննդի պաշար է: Երբ մարմինը հասկանում է, որ իրեն ուտելիք չեն տալու, սկսում է սնվել սեփական պաշարներից: Նա ուտում է իր ճարպը, իսկ գիտակցությունը դրա հետ գործ չունի՝ քեզ պետք չէ աշխատել և ուժ ծախսել նրան կերակրելու համար: Ընդ որում, ուտելիքը կուլ տալու և մարսելու համար ծախսվում է մեր համարյա ամբողջ էներգիան: Ահա թե ինչու ուտելից հետո մարդ քնել է ուզում. էներգիան, որը կարող էր օգտագործել գիտակցությունը, ամբողջովին ծախսվել է մարսելու վրա՝ այն ակնթարթորեն ձեր ստամոքսն է հոսել:

Շատակերները բացարձակապես անկարո՛ղ են խորհրդածել: Քնում են նրանք շատ պինդ, իսկ գիտակցության սրություն չունեն: Գիտակցության հետ նրանց հարաբերություններն այնքան էլ լավ չեն... Նրանք՝ ուտելիքի մեծ կտոր են ուղղակի և ուրիշ ոչինչ: Նրանց անկասկած կուտեն, որովհետև նրանք ինքներն իրենց կյանքը սնման շղթա են սարքել: Բայց բոլոր կրոնները վաղուց են նկատել, որ սովելիս սրվում է գիտակցվածությունը. երբ մարսելու ոչինչ չկա, ի հայտ է գալիս ազատ էներգիա: Ստամոքսը դադարում է աշխատել: Մարմնի ֆաբրիկան դադարեցնում է իր աշխատանքը, հաստոցները կանգ են առնում՝ և դու կարող ես քո ամբողջ էներգիան ուղղել քո գիտակցվածությանը: Ահա թե ինչու պահքի ժամանակ այդքան դժվար է քնել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ երբ սովում ես քսան, երեսուն, քառասուն օր, քունդ ընդհանրապես ինչ-որ այլ բան է դառնում. մարմինդ քնած է, իսկ գիտակցությունդ արթուն է: Հենց այդ մասին էր ասում Քրիշնան Արջունային. "Երբ բոլորը քնած են, յոգը չի քնում": Եվ Բուդդան էլ է այդ մասին ասել. "Նույնիսկ երբ ես քնած եմ, ես քնած չեմ, միայն մարմինս է քնած": Մահավիրան էլ քնում էր առանց որևէ շարժման՝ նա երբեք շուռումուռ չէր գալիս, նույնիսկ չէր էլ շարժվում, որովհետև գիտակցությունն արթուն էր: Նա ասում էր. "Չի կարելի կողքից կողք շուռ գալ. կարելի է պատահաբար ինչ-որ միջատ ճզմել": Նա քնում էր մերկ հատակին կամ ծառերի տակ և այդ պատճառով բացատրում էր. "Եթե շուռ ես գալիս, քնիդ մեջ կարող ես բռնություն ցուցաբերել, նույնիսակ չես էլ նկատի: Բայց ես հարավորություն ունեմ խուսափել դրանից..." Եվ նա ամբողջ գիշեր բացարձակապես անշարժ էր քնում. ինչպես պառկում էր, այնպես էլ վեր էր կենում, առանց նույնիսկ մատը շարժելու: Դա հնարավոր է, միայն եթե քնիդ մեջ ամեն ինչ լիովին հասկանում ես, հակառակ դեպքում չես էլ նկատի, թե ինչպես մյուս կողքիդ շուռ եկար:

Եվ երբ սկսում ես գիտակցել, հասկանում ես, որ քո մեջ լրիվ նոր տարածք է բացվել: Տեսանելին վերաբերվում է մահվան աշխարհին, անտեսանելին՝ անմահության:

Հիսուս ասում է.


_Դուք նույնպես փնտրեք ձեր համար տեղ հանգստի մեջ, -_

ձգտեք հանգստի, անդորրության, լռության, հավասարակշռության, որտեղ կարելի է տեսնել նրան, ով կենդանի է, - 


_որպեսզի չդառնաք դիակ և ձեզ չուտեն:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Երկուսը կհանգստանան մահճի վրա. 
Մեկը կմեռնի, մյուսը կենդանի կմնա:_


Նույն խոսքերը կան նաև  Ուպանիշադներում*: Այնտեղ  խոսվում  է  ծառի  վրա նստած երկու թռչունների մասին. մեկը նստած է ցածր ճյուղի վրա, մյուսը՝ բարձր: Թռչունը, որը ներքևում է, տագնապի մեջ է, միշտ ինչ-որ բան է ուզում, պահանջում է, կուտակում է, մրցակցում ու պայքարում է; նա անհանգիստ է և վախեցած, անընդհատ ճյուղից ճյուղ է թռչում, ոչ քուն ունի, ոչ հանգիստ: Մյուսը, վերևինը, անշարժ է: Նա այնքան լուռ է նստած, ասես այնտեղ էլ չլինի: Նա ոչ ցանկություն ունի, ոչ երազանք: Նա չի ցանկանում ոչնչի հասնել, կարծես բոլոր նպատակներին արդեն հասել է՝ ասես արդեն ձեռք է բերել ամեն ինչ, նվաճելու ոչինչ այլևս չկա: Նա ուղղակի նստել, ուրախանում է՝ և նայում է ցած, մշտահոգ թռչնակին:

Դրանք երկու տարածքներ են, որոնք կան յուրաքանչյուր մարդու հոգում: Դուք՝ այդ ծառն եք: Նրա ցածրի ճյուղերին միշտ ունայնություն է՝ դա ձեր մարմինն է, ձեր պահանջներն ու ցանկությունները: Եթե մոռանաս քեզ, կխառնվես նրանց հետ: Բայց վերևում, պսակին, ուրիշ թռչուն է նստած՝ լուռ դիտորդը, որն ուղղակի նայում է, թե ինչպես է հիմար թռչնակը թռչկոտում ներքևում, ինչպես է վախենում դատարկ բաներից, ծախսելով իրեն չարության և կրքի վրա: Նա, ով վերևում է, ճանաչել է արդեն ամեն ինչ, և մի բան է միայն նրան մնացել, իր շուրջը նայել: Նա՝ ուղղակի հանդիսատես է: Իսկ դուք՝ ծառն եք ամբողջովին:

Հիսուս նույն բանի մասին է խոսում, ուղղակի պատկերներն են ուրիշ.


_Երկուսը կհանգստանան մահճի վրա..._

Մահիճը՝ դու՛ք եք:


_Երկուսը կհանգստանան մահճի վրա... 
...մեկը կմեռնի, մյուսը կենդանի կմնա:_

Դուք՝ մահիճն եք, նրա վրա երկուսն են.


_...մեկը կմեռնի, մյուսը կենդանի կմնա:_

Ամբողջ հարցն այն է, թե նրանցից ո՞ր մեկին ես ավելի շատ ուշադրության արժանացնում: Ո՞վ է ավելի կարևոր, ու՞ր ավելի լավ կլինի ուղղել քո էներգիան: Այդ երկուսից ո՞րն է նպատակ դառնալու:

Սովորաբար նպատակ են դարձնում նրան, ով մեռնելու է: Ահա թե ինչու են մարդիկ այդքան տագնապած. նրանք ավազե ամրոցներ են սարքում: Ավազե տները վաղ թե ուշ կփլվեն: Նրանք փլվելու են նույնիսկ նախքան կավարտես կառուցել: Եվ դուք դողում եք, չէ՞ որ ձեր անունը գրում եք ջրի վրա՝ և տառերն անհետանում են, նախքան կանցնես հաջորդին: Տագնապը հրահրված է նրանով, որ ձեզ հետաքրքրում է մահվան աշխարհը, իսկ կյանքի աշխարհն աննկատ է մնացել: Ամեն մահճի վրա հանգստանում են երկուսը, բայց նրանցից մեկն՝ ուղղակի դիտորդ է:

Ուշադրության արժանացրեք նրան, դարձեք դեպի նա՝ ահա թե ինչ է իսկական հավատ ձեռք բերելը: Դառնալ դեպի հավատը՝ չի նշանակում հինդուիստից դառնալ քրիստոնյա կամ հակառակը: Դա ոչ թե դառնալ է, այլ հիմարություն, դուք ուղղակի պիտակն եք փոխում: Ոչինչ չի փոխվում. ներսում դու նախկինն ես, այնպիսին, իչպիսին կայիր: Դառնալ՝ նշանակում է շուռ գալ մահից դեպի կյանքը: Դա լրիվ շրջադարձ է. դու նկատեցիր դիտորդին և միաձուլվեցիր նրա հետ, կորցրեցիր քեզ նրա մեջ, դարձար մաքուր գիտակցվածություն՝ և արդեն գիտես, որ մահվան դատապարտվածն անխուսափելիորեն կմեռնի: Դա քեզ չի վախեցնում, ոչինչ սարսափելի չէ այլևս՝ գլխավորը, որ դու չես մեռնի, և այդ պատճառով այլևս վախ չկա:

- - - - - - - - - - - - - 
* Ուպանիշադներ - Հնդկաստանում հնագույն կրոնափիլիսոփայական բնույնթի գրավոր տեքստեր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Երկուսը կհանգստանան մահճի վրա. 
Մեկը կմեռնի, մյուսը կենդանի կմնա:_


Ընտրեք ինքներդ: Ուզում եք նախկին տագնապները՝ ներքինի վրա մի նայեք: Ուզում եք նախկին անհանգստությունները՝ այդպես էլ մնացեք ծայրամասին, հայացք մի գցեք ձեր ներսը: Բայց եթե հանգիստ եք ուզում, խաղաղ հավերժություն, ճշմարտություն, եթե ուզում եք, որ բացվեն դարպասները երկնային, - ներս նայեք: Այո, դժվար է դա, որովհետև նուրբ գործ է: Այնտեղ տեսանելին բախվում է անտեսանելիին, այնտեղ նյութը հանդիպում է ոգուն՝ և նրանց միջի սահմանը շատ է բարակ: Նյութը տեսանելի է, ոգին անտեսանելի, աչքերով նրան չես նկատի: Տեսնել կարելի է միայն սահմանը, որտեղ վերջանում է տեսանելին, - իսկ հետո ոչինչ չի երևում:

Ուրեմն ի՞նչ անել: Մնալ սահմանին և չնայել նրան, ինչը տեսանելի է, - ուղղակի նայել այլ կողմ: Եվ որոշ ժամանակ անց դու կզգաս անտեսանելին: Դա զգացում է, այլ ոչ թե հասկացում. այն չի երևում, բայց դու զգում ես, որ այն այստեղ է: Ճիշտ ինչպես թեթև քամին՝ դու նրան զգում ես, չնայած և չես տեսնում: Դա ինչպես երկինքն է՝ այն կա, թող որ չես էլ կարող ցույց տալ, թե կոնկրետ որտեղ է, թող որ այն չես էլ շոշափի: Այն միշտ այնտեղ է, ուղղակի նրան ձեռք տալ չի կարելի:

Կանգ առնել տեսանելի աշխարհի ծայրին, բայց նայել այլ կողմ՝ ահա թե ինչ է խորհրդածումը: Երբ ազատ րոպե է ընկնում, փակեք աչքերդ և հետևում թողեք ձեր մարմինը, նրա հոգսերն ու մահվան ամբողջ աշխարհը. աղմկոտ շուկան, գործարար հիմնարկությունները, կնոջդ ու երեխաներիդ, թող մնան հետևում: Հաշվի առեք, որ առաջին անգամ հազիվ թե ներսում զգաք ինչ-որ բան:

Յումն ասել է. "Շատերն առաջարկում են ներս նայել, բայց ես փորձել եմ և երբեք այնտեղ չեմ գտել ոչինչ, լողացող մտքերից, ցանկություններից, հույսերից բացի՝ համատարած խառնաշփոթ": Ձեր մոտ էլ սկզբում այդպիսի զգացում կլինի: Բայց եթե որոշեք, որ ոչ մի իմաստ չկա նորից ու նորից նայել հոգևոր քաոսին, ուրեմն գլխավորը բաց կթողնեք:

Սկզբում միայն խառնաշփոթն է տեսանելի, աչքերը միայն նրան են ընդունակ նկատել՝ աչքերին ընտելանալ է պետք: Քիչ երկար մնացեք, ձեր առջև լողացող այդ պատրանքները դիտեք կրկին: Նրանք թռչում են, ինպես ամպերը երկնքում, բայց երբեմն նրանց միջից նկատելի է կապույտը: Երբեմն ամպերը մի պահ հեռանում են իրարից և նրանց հետևում տեսանելի է երկինքը: Մի շտապեք, սպասեք դրան: Չէ որ իզուր չեն ասում. շտապես՝ մարդկանց կզվարճացնես:

Շտապեք, բայց առանց վազվզուքի: Ուղղակի սպասե՛լ է պետք: Գնացեք այնտեղ, նստեք և սպասեք: Որոշ ժամանակ անց անտեսանելիի նոր աշխարհն ավելի հստակ կդառնա, կհայտնվի: Դուք կընտելանաք նրան՝ և անպայման կլսեք նրա բարեգեղ մեղեդին, չէ որ լռությունն էլ իր երաժշտությունն ունի: Այն հնչում է միշտ, ուղղակի այնքան է ցածր, որ հղկված լսողություն է պետք: Չէ որ դա ոչ թե աղմուկ է, այլ լռություն: Ներքին երաժշտությունն անձայն է, ներքին ձևերը զուրկ են ուրվագծերից: Այնտեղ, ներսում, ոչ տարածություն կա, ոչ ժամանակ՝ իսկ ամենն, ինչ դուք գիտեք, կապված է այդ երկուսի հետ: Առարկաները գոյություն ունեն տարածության մեջ, իրադարձությունները՝ ժամանակի, իսկ հիմա ֆիզիկոսներն ասում են, որ դրանք նույնիսկ տարբեր կատեգորիաներ էլ չեն. ժամանակը՝ դա ուղղակի չորրորդ տարածքն է:

Բայց ձեզ հայտնի են միայն տարածությունն ու ժամանակը, իրերի և իրադարձությունների աշխարհը: Աշխարհը, որտեղ ապրում է դիտորդը, ձեզ բացարձակապես անհայտ է, որովհետև այն տեսանելի չէ, այն սահմանափակված չէ տարածության մեջ և կապ չունի ժամանակի հետ: Տևականություն՝ բայց ժամանակից դուրս, չափեր՝ բայց առանց երկարության, բարձրության և լայնության: Դա լրիվ այլ աշխարհ է: Նրան ընտելանալ է պետք, այնպես որ մի շտապեք: Անհամբերությունն՝ ամենամեծ խոչընդոտն է: Ես վաղուց եմ դա հասկացել. երբ մարդիկ սկսում են աշխատել ներքինի հետ, նրանց ամենաշատը հենց շտապողականությունն է խանգարում: Ամեն ինչ կարող է տեղի ունենալ արդեն մեկ վայրկյան անց, բայց դրա համար անսահման համբերություն է պետք:

Երբ տառապում ես, երկար կյանքերի ընթացքում էլ կարող ես նպատակիդ չհասնել. շտապողականոթյունը խանգարում է անդորր գտնել՝ հանգստի այն տեղը, որի մասին ասում է Հիսուս: Փոքրիկ հույսն անգամ՝ արդեն իսկ խոչընդոտ է: Երբ ակնկալում ես, որ շուտով ինչ-որ արտակարգ բան է տեղի ունենալու, առանձնահատուկ ոչինչ չի կատարվում: Եթե սպասում և հուսում ես, պայծառացումը չես տեսնի, մի էլ երազի՛ր: Երազանքները պատկանում են վախճանի աշխարհին, ժամանակի և տարածության արքայությանը:

Ներքինը նպատակներ չի հանդուրժում: Դեպի ներքինը չկա այլ ճանապարհ, բացի սպասումն ու անսահման համբերությունը: Հիսուս ասել է. "Նայիր և համբերիր": Եվ մի սքանչելի օր դու հանկարծ՝ պայծառացել ես: Մի սքանչելի օր ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կգա՝ պայծառացումը գալիս է, երբ դու պատրաստ ես: Մութը ցրվում է, և քեզ համակում է կյանքը, կյանքը հավերժական, որը չի վախճանվում:


Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՀԱՎԻՏԵՆԱԿԱՆԸ
ԳՈՎԵՐԳՈՂԸ

Զրույց   տասնհինգերորդ*


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ես` լույս եմ, որ ամենի վրա է: 
Ես` ամեն ինչ եմ. 
Ամեն ինչ դուրս է եկել ինձանից 
և ինձ է վերադառնում: 

Կտրիր ծառը` 
ես այնտեղ եմ; 
բարձրացրու քարը, 
և կգտնես ինձ այնտեղ:_


Հիսուս ուսում է ստացել ամենահնագույն դպրոցներից մեկում՝ եսեյների դպրոցում: Եսեյների ուսմունքը՝ մաքուր վեդանտա է, ահա թե ինչու քրիստոնյաները չունեն գրություններ այն մասին, թե ինչ է արել Հիսուս մինչև երեսուն տարեկանը: Մի երկու խոսք է ասված մանկության մասին, բայց հիմնականում պատմությունը նկարագրում է նրա կյանքը երեսունից մինչև երեսուներեք տարեկան հասակը, երբ նրան խաչեցին: Այնքան էլ շատ չէ: Բայց Հիսուսի նմանները պատահաբար չեն հայտնվում՝ երկար նախապատրաստություն է հարկավոր, չէ՞ որ պայծառացած չեն ծնվում:

Մինչև երեսուն տարեկանը Հիսուս սովորել է. սկզբում Եգիպտոսում, հետո Հնդկաստանում: Եգիպտոսում նա յուրացրել է գաղտնի ուսմունքների հնագույն ավանդույթները, իսկ Հնդկաստանում ծանոթացել է բուդդիզմի գաղափարների, Վեդաների և Ուպանիշադների հետ: Դա երկար նախապատրաստություն էր: Նրա կյանքի այդ ժամանակահատվածի մասին ոչ ոք ոչինչ չգիտի, որովհետև Հիսուս ուղղակի անհայտ աշակերտ էր: Իսկ քրիստոնյաներն այդ տեղեկությունները դեն են նետել դիտավորյալ. նրանք չէին ուզում, որ մարդիկ իմանան, որ Աստծո Որդին ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ սովորել է: Նրանց տհաճ էր նույնիսկ միտքն այն մասին, որ նրան նույնպես պետք էր սովորել, նախապատրաստվել՝ ասես դրանում ինչ-որ նվաստացնող բան կա: Նրանց դուր էր գալիս մտածել, որ Աստծո Որդին ուսուցման կարիք չունի: Բայց ոչ ոք այս աշխարհ կատարելապես պատրաստված չի գալիս: Նա, ով սովորելու բան չունի, ընդհանրապես չի գա այստեղ:

Այս աշխարհում ամեն ինչ ոչ կատարյալ է: Կատարյալն անմիջապես անհետանում է այստեղից: Կատարյալն այս աշխարհից չէ, դա դեմ է բոլոր կանոններին: Երբ մարդ հասնում է կատարելության, նրա ամբողջ կյանքն ուղղահայաց տարածք է տեղափոխվում: Հասկանու՞մ եք, թե ինչի մասին եմ խոսում: Ձեր զարգացումը հորիզոնական է տեղի ունենում. Ա-ից դեպի Բ, Բ-ից՝ Գ, Դ և այլն, մինչև վերջ: Դա հորիզոնական գիծ է. անցյալից, ներկայի միջով՝ դեպի ապագա: Այդպես է ապրում ոչ կատարյալ հոգին. դա առվակներ ու գետեր են, որ բլուրներից ու հարթավայրերից հոսում են դեպի օվկիանոս մի ուղղությամբ, հորիզոնական, մի մակարդակի վրա:

Իսկ կատարյալն ուղղահայաց հարթության վրա է ապրում: Ա-ից այն անցնում է ոչ թե Բ-ին, այլ բարձրանում է Ա-ից վեր Ա, հետո ավելի վեր, հետո ավելի: Եվ նրանց համար, ովքեր մնում են հորիզոնականին, կատարյալն ասես թե կորչում է տեսադաշտից: Այն ուղղակի տեսանելի չէ, քանզի ոչ կատարյալը միայն անցյալն ու ապագան է տեսնում: Կարելի է հետ նայել, բայց կատարելությունն այնտեղ չէ, և առջևում է նա չկա: Դա վեր բարձրանալու անտեսանելի գիծն է և, կողքերդ նայելով, նրան չես տեսնի: Կատարյալ մարդն ավելի ու ավելի վեր է բարձրանում: Նա ապրում է ոչ թե ժամանակի, այլ հավերժության մեջ: 

Հավերժությունն ուղղահայաց է, ահա թե ինչու է այն միշտ "հիմա": Հավերժն ապագա չունի: Ապագա ունի նա միայն, ով հորիզոնականով է քայլում; Եթե Ա-ից հետո գալիս ես դեպի Բ, ուրեմն Բ-ն՝ ապագան է: Եվ, երբ Բ-ն դառնում է ներկա, Ա-ն հեռանում է անցյալ, իսկ ապագայում հայտնվում է Գ-ն: Մարդիկ ապրում են անցյալի և ապագային միջև, ներկան նրանց համար՝ ընդամենն անցման շրջան է. այստեղ Ա-ն դառնում է Բ և այդպես շարունակ: Դառնալով ներկա, նախկին ապագան անցնում է անցյալ: Ներկան՝ ընդամենը կարճ ակնթարթ է, գծի աննշան հատվածը: Մինչև նրան կգիտակցես, այն վաղուց արդեն անցյալ է դարձել: Բայց կատարյալ հոգին շարժվում է բացարձակապես այլ տարածքում. Ա-ից նա անցնում է դեպի Ա-1, հետո դեպի Ա-2, Ա-3՝ դա հավերժությունն է: Այդպիսի հոգին ապրում է հավերժական "այժմ"-ում: Ահա թե ինչու է այն վերանում այս աշխարհից:

Այստեղ ընկնելու համար պետք է _ոչ կատարյալ_  լինել: Հին գրերում ասվում է. որպեսզի հնարավորություն ունենան նորից վերադառնալ այս աշխարհ և օգնել մարդկանց, կատարյալ մարդիկ՝ իսկ նրանք շատ են եղել, - անպատճառ իրենց մեջ ինչ-որ թերություն են թողնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Պատմում են, օրինակ, որ Ռամաքրիշնան ուտել շատ էր սիրում: Նա համարյա համակված էր ուտելու մասին մտքով և իրեն պահում էր այնպես, ասես օրեր շարունակ ուրիշ ոչնչի մասին 
չէր էլ մտածում: Պատահում էր, զրուցում էր  աշակերտների հետ, բայց առիթ էր փնտրում իրեն խոհանոց գցելու համար: Մտնում, և անպայման հարցնում էր կնոջը. "Ինչի՞ հոտ է գալիս: Այսօր ինչ-որ նոր բա՞ն ես պատրաստում": 
Դրանով նա հաճախ կնոջն անհարմար վիճակի մեջ էր դնում, և կինը հաճախ հանդիմանում էր նրան. "Պարամահա՛սա Դէվա: Դա ուղղակի անպարկե՛շտ է": Իսկ նա միայն ծիծաղում էր:

Մի անգամ կինը վերջապես դուրս եկավ ափերից ու գոչեց. "Ի՞նչ ես դու անում: Քեզ վրա նույնիսկ աշակերտներդ են ծիծաղում: Էլ ի՞նչ պայածառացած քեզանից, Պարամահասա, եթե դու միայն ուտելիքի մասին ես մտածում": Երբ Շարդան, 
նրա կինը, նախաճաշ էր բերում, նա անմիջապես վեր ՝էր թռչում տեղից ու նայում էր բոլոր թասերի մեջ: Նա ամբողջովին մոռանում էր վեդանտայի ու Բրահմանի մասին: Երբեմն դա այնքան հիմար բան էր թվում. շուրջը մարդիկ էին՝ 
և նրանք ցնցվում էին, նրանք պատկերացնել անգամ չէին կարող, որ...
Եվ մի անգամ Շարդան համբերությունը կորցրեց: "Ինչպե՞ս դու կարող ես քեզ այդպես պահել, - զայրացավ նա: - Ո՞րն է դրա պատճառը":

Իսկ Ռամաքրիշնան պատասխանեց. "Գիտեցիր, որ եթե երբևիցէ ես այդպես չանեմ, ուրեմն օրերս հաշված են: Ուրեմն ապրելու եմ երեք օրից ոչ ավելի: Ուտելիքի հադեպ հետաքրքրությանս կորուստը կնշանակի, 
որ երեք օր հետո ես հեռանում եմ":

Կինն ու աշակերտները, լսելով այդ խոսքերը, ծիծաղեցին միայն: "Գտա՛վ բացատրություն՞, - նետեց կինն ու դուրս եկավ: Նրանք չկարողացան հասկանալ, թե նա ինչ նկատի ունի:

Բայց այդպես էլ պատահեց: Մի անգամ Ռամաքրիշնան հանգստանում էր մահճի վրա, իսկ կինն, ինչպես միշտ, բերեց նախաճաշը: Տեսնելով ափսեները, նա լուռ շուռ եկավ դեպի պատը, չնայած սովորաբար 
անմիջապես վեր էր թռչում ու վազում սեղանի մոտ: Եվ այդ պահին կինը հիշեց նրա խոսքերը: Նրա ձեռքերը թուլացան, սկուտեղն ընկավ ձեռքից: Շարդան հեկեկաց, իսկ Ռամաքրիշնան ասաց նրան. "Տեսնու՞մ ես, 
հիմա վերջիվերջո այնպես է, ինչպես բոլորն էին ուզում: Մի վշտանա, մենք դեռ ամբո՛ղջ երեք օր ունենք": Երրորդ օրը նա մահացավ, իսկ մահվանից առաջ խոստովանեց, որ ուտելու հանդեպ կիրքը մտադրված թերություն էր, 
անկատարյալության մասնիկ, որը թույլ էր տալիս հապաղել այս աշխարհում և օգնել ուրիշներին:
_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Շատ ուսուցիչներ են այդպես վարվել: Բավական էր զգային, որ շուտով կատարյալ են դառնալու, անմիջապես ընտրում էին ինչ-որ թերություն, որպեսզի հոգում անկատարյալության ինչ-որ մասնիկ մնա: Հակառակ դեպքում նրանք չէին կարողանա մնալ այս ափին:  Երբ կտրված են բոլոր խարիսխների թոկերը, հոսանքն ինքն է նավը հեռացնում ափից: Եվ այդ պատճառով պայծառացածները որևէ խարիսխ թողնում էին. ոմանց համար դա կապվածությունն էր կնոջը, ուրիշների համար՝ մարդկային այս կամ այն թուլություն: Նրանք ուղղակի թույլ չէին տալիս, որ այդ թերությունը վերանա: Եվ այդ դեպքում շրջանը չէր փակվում, մնում էր փոքրիկ ճեղքվածք, որի շնորհիվ պայծառացած մարդիկ դեռ կարող էին մնալ այստեղ: Հինդուիստները, բուդդիստները, ջայները շատ լավ գիտեն, որ կատարյալությունն՝ այս աշխարհից չէ, որովհետև նրանց վիճակվել է ճանաչել բազում մեծագույն ուսուցիչների: Երբ շրջանը փակվում է, ուսուցիչն անմիջապես անհետանում է: Նրան այլևս չես տեսնի, նա թաքնվել է տեսադաշտից, նա ինչ-որ տեղ վերևում է, ուր սովորական մարդն անկարող է նայել:

Բայց քրիստոնյաները պնդում են, որ Հիսուս կատարյալ էր ի ծնե: Եվ այդ ընդգծելու համար նրանք դեն են նետել նրա ուսումնական կյանքի մասին բոլոր տեղեկությունները: Բայց Հիսուս ժամանակին զբաղվել է նույնպիսի որոնումներով, եղել է մանանեխի նույնպիսի սերմ, ինչպես դուք: Այո, ավելի ուշ նա ծառ դարձավ, որտեղ ապաստան գտան հազարավոր երկնային թռչուններ, - բայց սկզբում նա էլ ուղղակի սերմ էր: Հիշեք. և՛ Մահավիրան, և՛ Բուդդան, և՛ Քրիշնան ոչ կատարյալ են աշխարհ եկել, չէ՞ որ կատարյալ չի ոչինչ, ինչ ծնվում է: Կատարյալը ծնվելու կարիք այլևս չունի. անցումներ այլևս չկան, շրջանը փակվել է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս սովորել է սկզբում Եգիպտոսում, հետո Հնդկաստանում: Սկզբում եգիպտական գաղտնի միությունները, հետո բուդդիզմի և վեդանտայի դպրոցները: Դա օտարացրեց նրան հուդայականների համար: Ինչու՞ հրեաները չկարողացան հասկանալ նրան: Ինչու՞ նրան չընդունեցին: Ի՞նչը չներեցին նրան: Հաշվի առեք, որ չեն ներել մինչև օ՛րս: Ո՞րն էր գլխավոր պատճառը: Այն, որ նա իրենց ինչ-որ օտար, անծանոթ բան բերեց: Նա բացահայտեց մի գաղտնիք, որը հրեական ազգն անկարող էր հասկանալ: Դրա համար էլ նրան խաչեցին:

Հնդիկները հանդուրժում էին Բուդդային. որքան էլ վտանգավոր հնչեին նրա խոսքերը, դրանք օտար չէին թվում նրանց: Հնարավոր է, դրանք հակասում էին հինդուիզմին, բայց միայն մակերեսային մակարդակի վրա: Չնայած հակասություններին, Բուդդան ապացուցում է, որ իր հիմքում հինդուիզմը ճշմարիտ է: Նա ասում է, որ կրոնական վերնախավը շեղվել է իր ուղուց, որ հինդուիզմի համալսարանը փչացել է և նրա համախոհները քիչ բան են հասկանում, բայց կոնկրետ հինդուիզմի մասին Բուդդան երբեք վատ ոչինչ չի ասել: Եվ ինչ էլ նա ասեր, հինդուիստները նրան հասկանում էին, դրանք օտարերկրյա գաղտնիքներ չէին, նա նրանց հետ նույն լեզվով էր խոսում: Ճիշտ նույնպես հնդիկները հանդուրժում էին Մահավիրայի խոսքերն էլ: Նա, կարող է և խռովարար էր, բայց մնում էր հնդիկ: Նա, հնարավոր է և կորուսյալ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ որդի էր, - և այդ պատճառով հնդիկներն այնքան էլ չէին անհանգստանում:

Բայց Հիսուս ոչ միայն խռովարար էր, նա նաև հեռացել էր իր ժողովրդից: Ինչու՞ այդպես պատահեց, ինչու՞ նա հեռացավ հրեաներից: Քրիստոնյաներն այդ բացատրել չեն կարողանում: Որտեղի՞ց նա բերեց իր անհասկանալի ուսմունքները: Հնդկաստանից ու Եգիպտոսից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հնդկաստանը՝ բոլոր կրոնների աղբյուրն է: Հնդկաստանում են ծնվել բոլոր կրոնները՝ նույնիսկ նրանք, որոնք հակասում են հինդուիզմին: Բայց ինչու՞ է հենց Հնդկաստանը բոլոր կրոնների աղբյուրը եղել: Դա հնագույն քաղաքակրթություն է, և նրա ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում լավագույն մտքերն  անդադրում քրտինք են թափել կրոնական խնդիրների վրա: Հնդկաստանում բացահայտել են բոլոր գաղտնիքները՝ չի մնացել հավատի և ոչ մի խնդիր, որն այստեղ չլուծվեր: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, Հնդկաստանում արդեն մի քանի հազար տարի որևէ հոգևոր գաղտնիք անհնար է բացահայտել՝ առանց այդ էլ բոլորին ամեն ինչ հայտնի է: Այստեղ ուսումնասիրել են ամեն ինչ, հնդիկները հոգևոր ճանապարհը սկզբից մինչև վերջ են անցել: Այդ պատճառով կարելի է չկասկածել, որ ամենասքանչելին, ինչ կա կրոններում, եկել է այստեղից: Հունական միտքը՝ բոլոր գիտությունների աղբյուրն է: Յուրաքանչյուր գիտություն հենված է հունական մտքի, տրամաբանական դատողությունների, արիստոտելեսյան տրամաբանության վրա: Իսկ յուրաքանչյուր միստիցիզմի աղբյուրը հնդկական միտքն է եղել: Աշխարհի երեսին մտածողության երկու տիպ կա միայն. հնդկական և հունական:

Մաքուր հունական մտքով Հնդկաստանը չես հասկանա՝ այստեղ ամեն ինչ անհեթեթ կթվա: Դատողություններն արտաքինից անապացուցելի են, անիմաստ և հակասական: Արիստոտելեսին Հնդկաստանում դժվար կլիներ. նա չափից դուրս հիմնվում էր ճշգրիտ նախորոշումների և մի բանը մյուսից բաժանող հստակ սահմանների վրա: Նա հավատում էր հակադրությունների օրենքին. հակադրություններն անհամատեղելի են: "Ա"-ն չի կարող միաժամանակ նաև  ոչ-"Ա" լինել, ուղղակի այդպես չի լինում. մարդ չի կարող լինել միաժամանակ և կենդանի և մեռած: Տեսնվա՞ծ բան է դա արդյոք: Առաջին հայացքից, Արիստոտելեսը ճիշտ է:

Բայց հնդիկները հակասությունների համատեղումը հնարավոր են համարում: Նրանք ասում են, որ մարդ իրոք որ միաժամանակ թե կենդանի է և թե մեռած, չէ՞ որ կյանքն ու մահը՝ նույն բանն են, նրանց միջև սահման չկա: Հունական միտքը հենվում է թվաբանության, իսկ հնդկական միտքը՝ միստիցիզմի վրա: Ցանկացած միստիցիզմ ծագում է Հնդկաստանից: Միստիցիզմն, ինչպես և արևը, ծագում է Արևելքում, իսկ Հնդկաստանը՝ Արևելքի սիրտն է: Որպեսզի գլուխ հանեք Հիսուսի խոսքերից, կարդացեք Ուպանիշադները: Արմատներն՝ այնտեղ են: Ոչ Հին Կտակարանում, ոչ էլ ուրիշ հին հրեական գրերում նման ոչինչ չեք գտնի: Ահա թե ինչու հրեաներն ուղղակի չէին կարող հասկանալ, թե ինչ է Հիսուս ասում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս համառորեն կրկնում էր. "Ես ոչ թե հին ավանդը քարուքանդ անելու, այլ ի կատար ածելու համար եմ եկել": Բայց թե ինչ ավանդի մասին էր խոսում, ինչ գրերի, նա ինքը երբեք չի ճշտել: Բոլորը մտածում էին, թե խոսքը Հին Կտակարանի մասին է, բայց ուրեմն այդ ամենը ճշմարիտ չէ, որովհետև Հիսուս համարյա ամենում հերքում էր այն: Հին Կտակարանը հենվում է վրեժխնդրության գաղափարի վրա. Հայր Աստված դաժան է և վրիժառու: Վախեցնել՝ ահա թե ինչն է հինկտակարանային հավատի հիմքը: Բարեպաշտ մարդը պետք է աստվածավախ լինի: Իսկ Հիսուս ասում էր. "Աստված՝ սեր է": Իսկ ո՞վ կվախենա սիրուց: Այնտեղ, որտեղ սերն է, վախ չկա: Եվ ո՞վ կարող է սիրել, եթե վախենում է: Վախը մերժում է սերը, կործանում է այն: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք սիրել նրան, ումից վախենում ես: Վախը կարող է գերաճել ատելության, միայն ոչ թե սիրո:

Այսպիսով, հինկտակարանային բարեպաշտը վախենում է Աստծոց, իսկ նորկտակարանայինը՝ սիրում է: Բայց սերն ու վախը՝ իրար հետ չհատվող տարածքներ են: Հիսուս ասել է. "Ասված է. ով կխլի քո մի աչքը, նրա երկուսը խլիր: Բայց ես ասում եմ. եթե քո մի այտին հարվածեն, մյուսն էլ դեմ տուր": Հրեաներին դա ուղղակի անհասկանալի էր, նրանց ավանդույթներում նման ոչինչ չէր եղել: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ նկատի ունի Հիսուս, երբ ասում է. "Ես եկել եմ ավանդը կատարելու": Եթե նա արտասաներ այդ խոսքերը Հնդկաստանում, նրան հիանալի կհասկանային. այստեղ ավանդը՝ հինդուիստի համար Ուպանիշադներն են, իսկ բուդդիստի համար՝ "Դհամմապադան", Բուդդայի ասացվածքները: Հենց դրանք էլ Հիսուս եկել էր կատարելու, չէ որ թե մեկ, թե մյուս տեքստերը խոսում են սիրո և կարեկցանքի մասին:

Բայց հին հրեական գրերի հետ դա ոչ մի կապ չուներ: Այնտեղ խոսվում է ոչ թե սիրո, այլ վախի և պատժի մասին: Ահա թե ինչու Հիսուսին չհավատացին, չէ՞ որ նա ոչ թե հրեական գրերն էր եկել կատարելու...


_Ես` լույս եմ, որ ամենի վրա է: 
Ես` ամեն ինչ եմ. 
Ամեն ինչ դուրս է եկել ինձանից 
և ինձ է վերադառնում: 

Կտրիր ծառը` 
ես այնտեղ եմ; 
բարձրացրու քարը, 
և կգտնես ինձ այնտեղ:_

Հին Կտակարանում նման ոչինչ չես գտնի, այնինչ Ուպանիշադներում, "Բհագավատգիտայում", "Դհամմապադայում" հազարավոր այդպիսի ասույթներ կան: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ պատգամ էր նա եկել կատարելու:  Օտար գրե՛ր, օտա՛ր ավանդույթ: Ըստ ոգու հզորության նրա խոսքերը՝ մաքուր Վեդանտա են, և այդ պատճառով նախ և առաջ պետք է ծանոթանալ Վեդանտային, և միայն այդ ժամանակ կկարողանանք հասկանալ, թե ինչի մասին է նա ասում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ծնվել և մեռել է որպես հրեա, բայց դա միայն մարմնին էր վերաբերվում: Ոգով նա հնդիկ էր: Դժվար է Հիսուսից ավելի ուղղահավատ հնդիկ գտնել, քանզի Ուպանիշադները նրա ոգու անբաժան մասը դարձան: Նրանց հիման վրա են կառուցված նրա բոլոր գաղափարները, և, որպեսզի նրան հասկանաս, հարկ է սկզբում արմատները հասկանալ:

Հուդայականներն ասում են. "Աստված՝ արարիչ է, այս աշխարհն արարել է նա, բայց արարողն ու արարվածը՝ նույն բանը չեն: Չի կարելի հավասարեցնել կտավը՝ նկարչին, բանաստեղծությունը՝ պոետին: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Կտավը իրավունք չունի հայտարարել, որ ինքը հենց նկարիչն է որ կա: Աստված՝ արարիչն է, իսկ մարդը՝ նրա արարածը: Նրանց միջև անդունդն անհաղթահարելի է, տարբերությունն անխուսափելի է: Մարդ կարող է Աստծոն մոտենալ, բայց երբեք չի կարող դառնալ Աստված": Սա հուդայականության հիմքն է: Իսլամն ընդօրինակել է դա հրեաներից: Մահմեդականներն, ի միջիայլոց, շատ ավելի մոտ են հուդայականներին, քան Հիսուս: Նրանում, ինչ վերաբերվում է մտածելակերպի կառուցվածքին և աշխարհայացքին, իսլամին շատ ավելի հասկանալի է Մովսեսը: Հնդկաստանից իսլամը քիչ բան է փոխառել:

Իսկ Վեդանտան այլ կերպ է դատում. "Աստված և նրա արարած աշխարհը՝ նույն բանն են, չկա ոչ մի տարբերություն: Նա Տիեզերքը ստեղծում է բոլորովին ոչ այնպես, ինչպես բանաստեղծը բանաստեղծություններ է գրում: Դա, ավելի շուտ, պարողի և պարի հարաբերություններն են իրար հետ. նրանք գոյություն ունեն մեկը մյուսի մեջ: Կանգ առնի պարողը՝ կանհետանա պարը, չլինի պարը՝ պարողն էլ չի լինի, այդ մարդուն անհնար կլինի պարող համարել: Տիեզերքը մասնատված չէ, այն ամբողջություն է: Այն չի ծագել ինչ-որ ժամանակ անցյալում, արարումն ավարտված չէ: Աշխարհը ստեղծվում է ամեն ակնթարթ, քանզի գոյությունը՝ Աստծո էությունն է: Ինչպես մարդն է ապրում, երգում և սիրում, այնպես էլ Աստված է արարում՝ ամեն ակնթարթ, անդադրում: Եվ նրա արարումն անբաժան է արարչից: Այն՝ արարչի կյանքն է, նրա պարը": Ահա թե ինչու Ուպանիշադներում ամբողջ ժամանակ կրկնվում է. _"Ահամ Բրահմասմի":_  Իմաստունները, որոնք ճանաչել են այդ ճշմարտությունը, Ուպանիշադներում գրել են. "Ես՝ Աստված եմ": Եվ Հնդկաստանում ոչ ոք դա աստվածանարգանք չի համարում, այնտեղ դա մաքուր ճշմարտություն է: 

Հրեաները երբեք նման բան չեն ասի: "Ես՝ Աստված եմ", - դա աստվածանարգանք է, սարսափելի հերետիկոսություն, ավելի վատը չես հնարի: Դու՝ և հանկարծ Աստվա՞ծ: Անասուն, որն իրեն Աստծո տե՞ղ է դրել: Ստրուկ, որը փորձում է տիրոջ իրավունքնե՞ր ստանալ: Ինչպիսի՜ գոռոզամտություն: Այն, ինչը Վեդանտան իսկական հավատ է համարում, հուդայականների ու մահմեդականների համար գոռոզամտություն է: Վեդանտան բացատրում է. այստեղ ոչ մի կասկած չկա, չէ՞ որ մարդ հասկանում է, որ ինքն Աստված է, երբ անձն ամբողջովին անհետանում է: Դու այլևս չկաս, տունն ազատ է, նավակը դատարկ է, - և միայն այդ ժամանակ հանկարծ գիտակցում ես, որ դու՝ Ամենայն Գոյն ես: Քանի դու կաս, դու՝ ընդամենը դու ես: Քանի դու կաս, դեռ մնացել է սահման, քիծ քո և մնացած ամեն ինչի միջև, - և այդ ժամանակ նման խոսքերը սուտ են: Դու քեզ ամեն ինչ ես զգում, միայն երբ "դու" այլևս չկաս, երբ անձը վերացել է: Հիսուսի ասացվածքը հենվում է Ուպանիշադների վրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ահա թե ինչ պետք է հիշել. Արարիչն ու Արարվածը՝ տարբեր չեն, դրանք նույն բանն են: Նախ, միայն թվաբանության մեջ է, որ մասը երբեք հավասար չէ ամբողջին: Միայն մեխանիզմներին է վերաբերվում. կա ամբողջ մեքենան՝ և կան նրա դետալները: Ակնհայտ է, որ դետալն ամբողջ մեքենան չէ: Մարդը և նրա ձեռքը նույնպես՝ նույն բանը չեն: Մասը չի կարող ամբողջը լինել՝ այդպես, ծայրահեղ դեպքում, հուշում է սովորական տրամաբանությունը: Եվ եթե աշխարհը մեխանիկական դետալների հավաքածու լիներ, այդ օրենքը կլիներ ճիշտ:

Բայց Վեդանտան ասում է, որ Տիեզերքը բնահատուկ է, այլ ոչ թե մեխանիկական: Օրգանական միասնությունն այլ բնույթ ունի, և թվաբանությունն էլ է այստեղ ուրիշ. մասը հավասա՛ր է ամբողջին: Թվում է, թե անհեթեթությու՛ն է: Բայց հարցն այն է, որ հենց այդպես էլ ասում են. "Ես՝ Աստված եմ, չէ՞ որ ես՝ մասնիկն եմ, իսկ Աստված՝ ամբողջը": Ինչպե՞ս մասնիկը կարող է միանգամից ամբողջն էլ լինել: Եթե մեր հարաբերությունները Տիեզերքի հետ մեխանիկական լինեին, դա սուտ կլիներ, բայց մեր միասնությունն օրգանական է, և այդ պատճառով ամեն ինչ համընկնում է: Աշխարհը՝ օրգանական միասնություն է: 

Մարդը՝ առանձին, անկախ միավոր չէ, ո՛չ: Մենք կղզու վրա չենք ապրում, մենք՝ ալիքներ ենք օվկիանոսում, մենք անքակտելի կապված ենք նրա հետ, միասնական ենք. օվկիանոսն ապրում և շնչում է, որովհետև կանք մենք, "ալիքներս": Մենք, իհարկե, առանց օվկիանոս չենք էլ լինի, բայց, եթե խորը մտածենք, օվկիանոսն էլ առանց մեզ չի լինի՝ մենք անբաժանելի ենք: Կարելի է ասել, որ օվկիանոսը՝ ամեն մի ալիքի մեջ է, կարելի է ասել, որ օվկիանոսը՝ բոլոր ալիքների հանրագումարն է: Բայց ալիքն ինքնություն չէ, ալիքին օվկիանոսից դուրս չես կորզի, նրան չես կարող տանել տուն ու ցույց տալ երեխաներիդ: Պատկերացրեք, գալիս եք տուն և ասում եք. "Գիտեք, ես օվկիանոսի ափին էի և այնտեղից ձեզ ալի՛ք եմ բերել": Ալիքը չես բերի, եթե միայն ջուրը բերես, բայց դա բոլորովին էլ ալիք չի, որպես ալիք այն արդեն մեռած է:

Կանգնեք ափին. ալիքները կենդանի են, քանզի ինքն օվկիանոսն է կենդանի: Ալիքները մետրերով վեր են բարձրանում, ձգվում են դեպի երկինք՝ դա ոչ միայն նրանք են, դա ամբողջ օվկիանոսն է դեպի վեր ձգտում: Դուք, կարող է, ամբողջ օվկիանոսը չեք էլ տեսնում, տարբերում եք ալիքները միայն, բայց նրանց իրարից բաժանել անհնար է: Օվկիանոսն ու ալիքները օրգանապես միաձուլված են:

Վեդանտան ասում է, որ արարվածն օրգանապես միասնական է Արարչի հետ, այսինքն աշխարհը չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ առանց Աստծո: Հուդայականներն ու մահմեդականները սա դեռ կարող են հասկանալ: Բայց հնդիկները մեկ բան էլ են ավելացնում, այսինքն մյուս կողմն էլ կա. Աստված նույնպես առանց Տիեզերք գոյություն ունենալ չի կարող: Եվ հուդայականների համար սա արդեն՝ աստվածանարգանք է: Ինչպիսի՜ անհեթեթություն: Այդ ինչպե՞ս Աստված չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ առանց իր ստեղծած աշխարհի: Այո, չի՛ կարող: Եթե նա՝ արարիչ է, ուրեմն ստեղծելը՝ նրա բնական էությունն է: Եվ եթե չկա Տիեզերքը, նա՝ մեռած է: Էլ ի՞նչ արարիչ, եթե արարվածը չլինի: Աշխարհն, իհարկե, հենված է Աստծո վրա, բայց Աստված նույնպես հենված է Տիեզերքի վրա, դա փոխադարձ կախվածություն է: Դա խորին փոխադարձ սեր է, նրանք կախված են մեկը մյուսից, լրացնում են իրար, նրանք՝ մեկ են: Եվ այնքան անտարրալուծելի են նրանք, որ մեկը մյուսից չես բաժանի, ոչ մի սահման հաստատել չես կարող: 

Այս բանը հասկացող իմասունն իրավունք ունի ասել. _"Ահամ Բրահմասմի, Անա ալ-Հագ,_ Ես՝ Աստված Եմ": Նա ուղղակի ասում է. "Ես և աշխարհն իմ շուրջ մեկ ենք": Նա պնդում է. "Ուր էլ գնաս, ես ամենուր եմ, ամեն տեղ ինձ կգտնես: Հիսուս էլ նույն բանն է ասում. _"Կտրիր ծառը, ես՝ այնտեղ եմ..."_  Որտեղի՞ց Հիսուս ծառի մեջ լինի: Խոսքն այստեղ արտաքին տեսքը չէ, այնտեղ, ծառի ներսում, Մարիամի և հյուսն Հովսեփի որդին ինչ խոսք, որ չկա: Ի՞նչ է ուրեմն այնտեղ: Այնտեղ էությունն է, բնույթը:  "Ես՝ էությունն եմ, - ասում է Հիսուս: - Փոխվում է մարմինը միայն, բայց ոչ թե բովանդակությունը":


_Կտրիր ծառը` 
ես այնտեղ եմ; 
բարձրացրու քարը, 
և կգտնես ինձ այնտեղ:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Կտրիր ծառը` 
ես այնտեղ եմ; 
բարձրացրու քարը, 
և կգտնես ինձ այնտեղ:_


Դա մաքուր Վեդանտա է, օրգանական միասնության գաղափար: Ահա թե ինչու հնդիկները՝ միակ ժողովուրդն են աշխարհում, ում հատուկ տաճարներ պետք չեն, նրանք կարող են տաճար դարձնել աշխարհիս երեսին ամեն ինչ: Բավական է ծառի տակ մի քար դնեն՝ հասարակ մի քար, առանց որևէ զարդարանքի, - և ահա քեզ Աստված, կարելի է երկրպագել: Հենց ինքը ծառն էլ արդեն բավական է, գետը, սարը, - հարմար է ամեն ինչ, չէ՞ որ _"կտրիր ծառը՝ ես այնտեղ եմ; բարձրացրու քարը, և կգտնես ինձ այնտեղ",_  ուրեմն ին՞չ կա անհանգստանալու:

Միայն հնդիկներն են, որ դեն են նետում իրենց կուռքերին: Արձանիկը դնում են երկու-երեք շաբաթով, երկրպագում են նրան, հետո կուռքը ծովն են նետում: Դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ հրեաները կամ մահմեդականներն այդպես վարվեին: Այդ ի՜նչ եք անում: Աստծոն ծովն եք նետու՜մ: Աստվածանարգա՜նք: Խելքներդ գցե՜լ եք: Միայն հնդիկները կարող են այդպես վարվել իրենց աստվածների հետ, չէ որ նրանց համար ծովը՝ նու՛յնպես Աստված է: Ինչու՞ պահել կուռքերին: Երբ նրանք իրենց դերն արդեն կատարել են, ավելի հեշտ է դեն նետել՝ Աստված առանց այն էլ ամենուր է, նրան կարելի է ընտրել նորից ու նորից, երբ ուզես, նա թաքնված է ամեն քարի մեջ: Հիսուսի ոչ թե դեմքը, էությունն է ամենուր: Ահա այդ էությունն էլ հենց Աստված է:

Երբ ծաղկում է ծառը, ծաղկում է Աստված: Երբ սերմը ծիլ է տալիս, այդ Աստված է արթնանում: Ոչ թե գետն է հոսում, այլ գետի մեջ թաքնված Աստված: Աստված՝ անձ չէ: Եթե նա անձ լիներ, ահագին բարդություններ կծագեին: Բայց հրեաները հավատում են, որ Աստված՝ անձ է: Ոչ, այդպես չէ, նա՝ մաքուր գոյատևություն է, ինքը լինելությունն է, նա՝ ամենում է, ինչ կա, բայց մասնավորապես ոչ մի տեղ չէ: Նա հատուկ կացարան չունի, մշտական հասցե չունի, նրան նամակ չես գրի, նրա դուռը չես թակի: Նա ոչ մի տեղ չէ՝ հենց այն պատճառով, որ ամենուր է: Չի կարելի ցույց տալ. "Նա այստեղ է", չի կարելի ասել. "Ահա նա, Աստված", - չի ստացվի: Ցուցադրել կարելի է միայն այն, ինչը մարմին ունի՝ դա էլ հենց տարբերում է մի բանը մյուսից, դա էլ հենց թույլատրում է մատնացույց անել առարկան: Բայց ինչպե՞ս ցույց տաս այն, ինչը զուրկ է մարմնից, սփռված է ամենուր և թաքնված է ամեն ինչի մեջ:

Բայց հրեական աստված օժտված է վառ բնավորությամբ, իսկ որտեղ բնավորություն, այնտեղ էլ անձը: Հրեական աստված շատ եսասեր է, անհավանականորեն փառամոլ: Բավական է գնաս նրա կամքին հակառակ, և մի ամբողջ հավերժություն այրվելու ես դժոխքում: Իրոք որ լուրջ հարց է. Աստծոն սարքել են բռնակալ, իսկ Տիեզերքը նրան ստրկության են տվել: Ազատությունը՝ մարդկանց համար չէ, ազատություն ունի Աստված, այլ ոչ թե մարդը, մարդու բախտը՝ ստրկությունն է:

Բայց Հիսուս լրիվ հակառակն է ասում. Աստված՝ անձ չէ, այլ էներգիա, ինքը կյանքի ուժը, այն, ինչը Բերգսոնն անվանել է "կյանքի բռնկում", գոյությունն ինքը որպես այդպիսին: Ինչ էլ գոյություն ունենա, միայն Աստված է դա, որովհետև ուրիշ ոչինչ գոյություն չունի: Ահա թե որն էր դժվարությունը, ահա թե ինչու հրեաները չհասկացան Հիսուսին ու խաչ հանեցին նրան: Նրա ասածը, որ նա՝ Աստծո Որդի է, նրանք դեռ ինչ-որ կերպ կներեին, բայց նա ավելի հեռուն գնաց, նա Աստված անվանեց հենց իրեն:

----------

Smokie (07.05.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Նա գնաց ավելի հեռու, երբ տեսավ, որ աշակերտներն սկսել են ավելի շատ հասկանալ:

Այստեղ նա ասում է.


_Ես` լույս եմ, որ ամենի վրա է..._

Նա արդեն ոչ թե Որդի է անվանում իրեն, այլ ինքը Հայր: _"Ես՝ լույս եմ, որ ամենի վրա է: Ես՝ ամեն ինչ եմ..."_  Ի՞նչ է սա նշանակում: Սա նշանակում է. "Ես որդին չեմ, ես հայրն եմ":


_Ամեն ինչ դուրս է եկել ինձանից 
և ինձ է վերադառնում: 

Կտրիր ծառը` 
ես այնտեղ եմ; 
բարձրացրու քարը, 
և կգտնես ինձ այնտեղ_:

Ահա թե ինչ է նա ասում. "Ես՝ Աստված եմ, այլ ոչ թե ուղղակի Աստծո Որդի": Նախկին հանդգնությունը դեռ կարող էին ներել նրան, չէ՞ որ ինչ-որ տարբերություն դեռ մնում էր. գոյության աղբյուրը մնում էր Հայրը, իսկ Որդին՝ ինչ-որ երկրորդական բան էր: Հարաբերություններն, ինչ խոսք շատ մոտ են, բայց որդին որդի է, իսկ հայրը հայր: Տարբերություն այնուամենայնիվ  կա. որդին պարտավոր է ենթարկվել հորը:  Դա արդեն ստրուկ և տեր չեն, այլ որդի և հայր՝ ազգակցական հարաբերություններ են, բայց միևնույն է, նրանք երկու հոգի են, նշանակում է, նրանք՝ նույն դեմքը չեն:

Աստվածաշնչում, իմիջիայլոց, այդ խոսքերը չկան: Անհնար էր դրանք այնտեղ թողնել: Հնարավոր է նաև, որ Հիսուս դա միայն աշակերտներին ասաց. հիմա, երբ կապը նրանց հետ ավելի սերտ էր, նրանք ինչ-որ բան կարող էին հասկանալ: Այդպիսի բանը հրապարակավ չես ասի: Մնացած բոլորին նա ասում էր. "Ես՝ Աստծո Որդին եմ", բայց միայն աշակերտներին. "Ես՝ ինքը Աստված եմ, այլ ոչ թե որդին: Ես՝ ամենի աղբյուրն եմ, ալֆան և օմեգան: Ինձանից է ամեն ինչ ելնում և ինձ է վերադառնում":

Դա մաքուր Վեդանտա է: Գիտայից և Ուպանիշադներից բացի, նման խոսքեր ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չես հանդիպի: Նույն բանն Արջունային Քրիշնան է ասում. "Ես՝ ամեն ինչ եմ, ես՝ ամեն ինչի աղբյուրն եմ: Ամեն ինչ իմ մեջ է ծնվում և վախճանվում: Մոռացիր քեզ և խոնարհվիր իմ ոտքերի առջև": Հիսուսի խոսքերը հնչում են այնպես, ասես դրանք Քրիշնան է արտասանում:

----------

Smokie (07.05.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կա մի սքանչելի տեսություն՝ չգիտեմ, կարելի՞ է արդյոք դա ապացուցել, բայց միևնույն է այն սքանչելի է, ապացուցել էլ պետք չէ... Ըստ այդ տեսության Հիսուս և Քրիշնան՝ նույն դեմքն են: Դա շատ ճշմարտանման է. Բենգալում Քրիշնային այսօր էլ անվանում են "Քրիստո": Ինքը "քրիշնա" բառը՝ կոնկրետ մարդու անուն չէ, այլ վերջնական ազատության նշում, ճիշտ ինչպես "բուդդա": "Բուդդա"՝ հատուկ անուն չէ, այլ պայծառացածների ընդհանուր անվանումը: "Բուդդա" նշանակում է "արթնացած": Իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում "քրիշնա": "Նա, ով Տիեզերքի կենտրոնն է դարձել": "Քրիշնան"՝ ձգող, հրապուրող միջուկն է, ամբողջ Տիեզերքի կենտրոնը: Նույն նշանակությունն ունի նաև "քրիստոս" բառը: Մարիամն իր որդուն անվանեց Հիսուս, իսկ Քրիստոս սկսեցին կոչել նրան այն բանից հետո, երբ նա Տիեզերքի կենտրոնը դարձավ: Եվ նա ինքն էլ է այդ պնդում, նա ասում է. "Ես՝ կենտրոնն եմ, ես՝ ամեն ինչ եմ: Ամեն ինչ դուրս է եկել ինձանից և ինձ է վերադառնում: Յուրաքանչյուր ոք հեռանում է ինձանից, որպեսզի հետո նորից գա ինձ մոտ": Լիովին հնարավոր է, որ "քրիստոս"՝ իրոք, "քրիշնա" բառի մեկ այլ ձև է, առավել ևս, որ Գիտայում Քրիշնայի խոսքերը լիովին համընկնում են Հիսուսի ասացվածքների հետ:

Վեդանտայում կա նաև մի երրորդ գաղափար, որն անհրաժեշտ է պարզել: Վեդանտան ամեն մեկին ընդունում է, ինչպիսին նա կա, քանի որ հերքել ինչ-որ բան կնշանակեր դատել իրեն Աստծոն: Հերքումը նշանակում է, որ ինչ-որ բան պետք է փոխել, որ դու հիմա բավական լավը չես՝ մի բանից պետք է ազատվես, իսկ մեկ այլ բան ձեռք բերես: Իսկ առայժմ դու կատարյալ չես, վատն ես չափից դուրս: Փոխվիր սկզբից՝ հետո միայն քեզ կընդունեն:

Բայց Վեդանտան այլ կերպ է համարում. քեզ կընդունեն, ինչպիսին էլ լինես: Պետք չէ ոչինչ անել՝ գործունեության գաղափարն ինքը հենց պատճառն է բոլոր դժբախտությունների: Ինչ-որ բան անելու, փոխելու ձգտումը՝ հենց աղբյուրն է տառապանքների, չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուր արարք քեզ ավելի է ներքաշում այս աշխարհի մեջ: Ահա թե ինչու են հնդիկներն ասում, որ մենք այստեղ ենք կարմայի պատճառով, իսկ "կարմա" հենց նշանակում է "գործունեություն": Կարման միայն վատ արարքները չեն, դա ընդհանրապես գործունեությունն է: Եվ դուք այստեղ եք, այս աշխարհում, որովհետև չափից դուրս գործուն եք:

Պետք չէ անել՝ ուղղակի եղեք: Մտածեք ոչ թե այն մասին, թե ինչ արժե անել, այլ այն մասին, թե ով եք դուք: Վեդանտան բարոյականությունից վեր է. նրա համար կապ չունի, բարեպաշտ են քո գործերը, թե անբարոյական: Նա չունի տաս պատվիրաններ, չի դնում ոչ մի պայման, նա ընդհանրապես չի համարում, թե մարդ պարտք է ինչ-որ բան: Ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ է. դու առանց այդ ամենի էլ սքանչելի ես: Եվ դժբախտությունն այն չէ, որ ինչ-որ մեկը դատում է քեզ, - դու ինքդ ես քեզ դատում: Իսկ երբ քեզ մեղադրում ես ինչ-որ բանում, ընկնում ես անելանելի դրության մեջ: Ուզում ես ավելի լավը դառնալ, բայց լավացնելու բան չկա, դու առանց այն էլ Աստված ես: Ինչ-որ բան փոխելու փորձերը միայն անհաջողություններ են բերում, չէ՞ որ այլևս ոչինչ ավելի լավը չես դարձնի:

----------

Smokie (07.05.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրն արդեն իսկ աստվածային է: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք կատարելագործել կատարյալը: Բայց այն կատարելագործելու ձեր ցանկության հետ դուք կյանքից կյանք եք անցնում: Ջանում եք, ջանում եք, բայց իրականում ոչինչ չի փոխվում, դուք մնում եք նախկինը: Դրանք ցատկեր են տեղում՝ բայց քեզ թվում է, թե դու առաջ ես սլանում, չէ՞ որ քրտինքդ թափվում է անձրևի պես և շնչել էլ դժվար է արդեն, ցատկոտելն այնքա՜ն ուժ է խլում... Եվ քեզ թվում է, թե դու վազում ես, մոտենում ես ինչ-որ բանի՝ չնայած իրականում դու ցատկում ես տեղում:

Ձեր ամբողջ կյանքը՝ տեղում ցատկեր են: Ոչ մի տեղ չեք վազում, չէ որ վազելու տեղ չկա: Ոչինչ չի փոխվում, քանզի կատարյալն անհնար է կատարելագործել: Այն բարձրագույնը, որ թաքնված է ձեր հոգում, կատարելագործել չի կարելի՝ նրա համար ոչ "ավելի լավ" կա, ոչ "ավելի վեր": Ահա թե ինչ է ասում Վեդանտան. դու արդեն իսկ աստվածային ես: Դա պետք է հասկանալ հոգով, այլ ոչ թե մտքով. բավական է նայել քո ներսն ու հասկանալ, թե ով ես դու: Ցավն այն չէ, որ դու մեղավոր ես, այլ այն, որ չես ցանկանում քո ներսը նայել: Բանը հասկանալն է, այլ ոչ թե գործելը: Դա տեսակետի ընտրության խնդիր է, այն տեսակետի, որտեղից դու կարող ես իսկապես նայել ինքդ քեզ:

Պատկերացրեք, որ ադամանդին սովորեցնում են, թե ինչպես թանկարժեք քար դառնա, իսկ նա համակվում է այդ մտքով և ամբողջ ուժով ջանում է դառնալ գանձ: Ավելի լավը դառնալու գաղափարն ինքն այստեղ խոչընդոտ է դառնում: Բայց ադամանդի բոլոր ջանքերն իզուր կլինեն, չէ՞ որ նա արդեն իսկ աշխարհի ամենաթանկարժեք քարն է: Եվ, երբ ադամանդը հասկանա իր ջանքերի ողջ անիմաստությունը, նա կդադարի տառապել և ուղղակի կհասկանա, թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում: Եվ այդ ժամանակ նրա բոլոր խնդիրները կվերանան ինքնին:


_Ահա մի պատմություն. մի անգամ հոգեբույժի ընդունարան մտավ մի այցելու և գոչեց. "Բժի՛շկ, օգնե՛ք ինձ, Ուժ չունե՛մ այլևս: Հիշողությունս շատ վատ է: Ես չեմ հիշում, թե ինչ է եղել երե՛կ, նույնիսկ այսօր առավոտյա՛ն: Դա ինձ խելագարեցնու՛մ է":

"Իսկ ե՞րբ է դա սկսվել, - հետաքրքրվում ք բժիշկը: - Ե՞րբ առաջին անգամ կորուստներ հայտնվեցին ձեր հիշողության մեջ":

Այցելուն զարմացած նայեց բժշկին ու հարցրեց. "Ի՞նչ կորուստներ":
_
Ահա թե ինչն է ցավը. դուք հիշողության կորուստ ունեք, դուք մոռացել եք, թե ով եք դուք: Ահա թե որն է խնդիրը:

Ինչ էլ դուք անեք, կարման բազմապատկվում է միայն: Կարման՝ շրջան է, անիվ: Մի կարման հրապուրում է մյուսին. Ա-ից դեպի Բ, Բ-ից դեպի Գ: Դուք ուղղակի վազում եք շրջանագծով: Դա անիվ է, և այն միշտ պտտվում է, ոչ մի պահ կանգ չի առնում: Կարման ազատություն բերել չի կարող, որովհետև բոլորն առանց այն էլ ազատ են: Դա շատ դժվար է հասկանալ, բայց դուք բոլորդ արդեն իսկ ազատ եք:

----------

Smokie (07.05.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ինձ մոտ շատ մարդ է գալիս, և ամեն մեկին ես առաջարկում եմ այս կամ այն բանն անել՝ չէ՞ որ նրանք չեն հասկանում, որ արդեն ազատ են: Եվ ես ստիպված եմ խորհուրդներ տալ այն մասին, թե ինչ անել, ինչպես վարվել: Բայց ես մի նպատակ ունեմ միայն. թող մարդ հոգնի, թող այնպես սպառի իր ուժերը, որ մի սքանչելի օր նորից գա ինձ մոտ ու ասի. "Չե՛մ ուզում այլևս ոչինչ անել": Եվ այդ ժամանակ ես ինքս էլ կասեմ, որ ոչինչ պետք էլ չէ անել: Բայց սկզբում, երբ նա նոր է գալիս, նա ստիպված է աշխատել: Եթե ես անմիջապես առաջարկեմ նրան ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չանել, նա կգնա ուրիշ մեկի մոտ, ով ինչ-որ կոնկրետ բաներ կառաջարկի:

Բայց ոչինչ անել պետք չէ: Առանց այն էլ ամեն մեկն աստվածային է: Դա Վեդանտա է: Դա բարոյականություն չէ, այլ մաքուր հոգևորություն: Հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ աշխարհում այնքան էլ շատ չեն վեդանտիստները՝ դա լրիվ բնական է: Վեդանտան չի կարող դառնալ այնքան մասսայական, ինչպես քրիստոնեությունը կամ իսլամը, - երբեք չի դառնա, որովհետև մարդու մեջ ապրում է գործելու ժլատ ձգտումը: Եթե նույնիսկ քեզ ասեն. "Պետք չէ ոչինչ անել, առանց այն էլ դու Բրահման ես, Աստված ես", դու միևնույն է չես լսի, կմտածես միայն. "Ի՜նչ հիմարություն է սա դուրս տալիս": Իսկ պատճառը մեկն է. դու դեռ չես հաշտվել քեզ հետ, դու քո մեջ ինչ-որ բան դատապարտում ես, ուզում ես ինչ-որ նպատակի հասնել:

Ո՞րն է պատճառը: Մեր միտքը փչացած է դեռ մանկուց, իսկ մանկութունը համարյա բոլորի մոտ միանման է անցնում, տարբերությունը մանրուքներում է միայն: Երեխաների դաստիարակության մեջ մի ընդհանուր հատկանիշ կա, և պատճառը հենց դա է. ոչ մի երեխայի չեն ընկալում այնպիսին, ինչպիսին նա կա: Մանուկն աշխարհ է գալիս, և բոլորը նրա շուրջ՝ հասարակությունը, ծնողները, քույրերն ու եղբայրները, բարեկամները, - բոլորը սկսում են փոխել նրան, դարձնել ավելի լավը, ավելի բարեպաշտ, ավելի կատարյալ: Ասես երեխան բավարար լավը չէ, ոչ, նրան անպայման պետք է վերաձևել, փոխել ըստ քո ճաշակի:

Եվ երեխան կամաց-կամաց սկսում է հասկանալ, որ իրեն դեռևս այնքան էլ չեն գնահատում: Նրան գովում են, երբ իրեն լավ է պահում, պատժում են, երբ վատ բան է անում: Նրան սիրում են, երբ նա լսող է, և զայրանում են, երբ հակառակվում է: Եվ նա հաստատորեն յուրացնում է մի բան. կարևոր է, թե ինչպես ես դուք քեզ պահում, այլ ոչ այն, թե ինչպիսին ես դու: Վարվիր ինչպես ընդունված է՝ և քեզ կսիրեն. հակառակ դեպքում կբարկանան քեզ վրա, կպարսավեն ու կպատժեն: Իսկ թե ինչպիսին ես դու՝ դա չէ գլխավորը: Կարևոր է վարվել այսպես և այսպես՝ և աշխարհը սիրալիր կլինի քո հանդեպ: Բավական է ինչ-որ բան անես ոչ այնպես՝ և դռները կփակվեն: Նույնիսկ հայրդ ու մայրդ կարող են երես թեքել քեզանից, էլ ինչ խոսենք այս անհասկանալի աշխարհի մասին: Նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր ազնվորեն սիրում են փոքրիկին, անկարող են նրա իսկական էությունը տեսնել... 

Եվ երեխան յուրացնում է այս աշխարհում կյանքի համար գլխավոր կանոնը. պահիր քեզ լավ, վարվիր ճշմարիտ և վատ ոչինչ մի արա: Այդ պատճառով նա սկսում է դատապարտել ինքն իրեն, չէ՞ որ վատը նույնպես դուրս է սողոսկում, և ըմբռնումից, որ բնավորությանդ ինչ-որ գիծ այնքան էլ լավը չէ, այն բոլորովին էլ չի անհետանում: Այն մնում է, և փոքրիկը դրանում մեղադրում է իրեն, նա ինքը սկսում է նախատել իրեն: "Ես վատն էմ, - ասում է նա իրեն: - Ես վատն եմ..." Բայց ամենն, ինչ վատն ենք անվանում, նույնպես լրիվ բնական է՝ բնությունից է տրված, դրանից չես ազատվի, այդ գծերն էլ մնում են միշտ:

Որոշակի հասակում ամեն երեխա սկսում է խաղալ իր սեռական օրգանների հետ: Դա հաճելի է, մարմինը դրանից հաճույք է ստանում: Բայց բավական է երեխան ձեռք տա նրանց, մեկնումեկն անմիջապես կասեցնում է նրան՝ և շուրջը բոլորն ամաչում են: Ծնողներն արգելում են, երբեմն նրանք պատրաստ են նույնիսկ երեխայի ձեռքերը կապել, միայն թե նա իրեն ձեռք չտա: Բայց փոքրիկը ոչինչ չի հասկանում, նրա համար դա հսկայական հանելուկ է: Ինչու՞ են իրեն հանդիմանում: Նրան դուր է գալիս այդ հաճելի զգացումը, նա ուրախանում է, լավ է զգում իրեն, բայց այդ հաճույքը չգիտես ինչու արգելված է: Նա՝ վատն է, դրա համար պատժում են: Ծնողները՝ իշխանություն են, ի՞նչ անել ուրեմն:

"Ինչու՞ է իմ միտքը միայն վատ բան գալիս, - խորհում է փոքրիկը: Երևում է, միայն ես եմ այդքան վատ պահում ինձ, ուրիշներն այդպես չեն վարվում:" Բայց նա դեռ չգիտի, որ այդպես է լինում բոլորի հետ, և այդ պատճառով նրան կեղեքում է մեղքի զգացումը. "Բոլորը լավն են իմ շուրջ, միայն ես եմ վատը": Եվ դա մեծ դժբախտություն է:

----------

Smokie (07.05.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երբեմն փոքրիկն ախորրժակ չունի, չէ որ նա մեծերից շատ ավելի լավ է զգում իր քաղցը: Բայց մեծերը հետևում են բժիշկների պատվիրաններին, իսկ վերջիններս համարում են, որ ամեն երեք ժամ պետք է նորածիններին կերակրել: Այդպես է գրված ծնողների համար հորինած խելոք գրքերում: Հայրիկն ու մայրիկը կարդացել են դրանք և հիմա ամեն ինչ գիտեն. ճիշտ երեք ժամ անց, րոպեն րոպեին, փոքրիկին պետք է նորից կերակրել: Նայեք երեխաներին, որոնց ուժով են կերակրում. նրանք դիմադրում են, շուռ են գալիս, սեղմում են ծնոտները, կաթը ծորում է կզակով, - նրանք ուղղակի չեն ուզում: Նրանք ժամով չեն ապրում, նրանք կոպիտ կարգուկանոն չունեն, նրանք տեղեկագրքեր չեն կարդացել: Նրանք ուղղակի ուտել չեն ուզում, ահա և վերջ, - իսկ նրանց ստիպողաբար լցնում են ուտելիքով: Իսկ երբ երեխան քաղցած է և լաց է լինում, նրան, ընդհակառակը, չեն կերակրում՝ դեռ ժամը չէ: Բայց ո՞վ է իրավասու այդ մասին դատել, ծնողնե՞րը, թե փոքրիկն ինքը:

Երբ բոլոր որոշումներն ընդունում են ծնողները, փոքրիկի մոտ մեղքի զգացում է ծագում: Նա համոզված է, որ իրեն վատ է պահում. "Ես ուզում եմ ուտել, երբ չի կարելի: Իսկ երբ անհրաժեշտ է, չգիտես ինչու չեմ ուզում": Օգոստինոս Երանելին ասել է. "Ների՛ր ինձ, Տեր: Լավը չեմ անում, իսկ վատն անում եմ":

Բայց դա յուրաքանչյուր երեխայի գաղտնի աղո՛թքն է: Ծնողները որոշում են, թե ինչն է լավ, ինչը վատ, իսկ նա իրեն մեղավոր է զգում: Նա զուգարան չի ուզում, իսկ նրան ստիպում են: Գիշերանոթը՝ հարկադրանքի համարյա ամենագլխավոր գործիքն է: Ծնողներն իրենք չեն էլ պատկերացնում իրենց արածը. գոշերանոթը փոքրիկի մոտ մեղքի կսկծալի զգացում է հրահրում: Ինչպե՞ս նա կարող է նստել միզանոթին, եթե նույնիսկ չի էլ զգում, որ ուզում է: Ինքնե՛դ փորձեք, երբ դրա կարիքը չունեք: Նա ուղղակի չի ուզում, իսկ նրան ստիպում են, հարկադրում են շողոքորթելով ու կաշառքով՝ ամեն հնարավոր միջոցներով: Այդպես երեխաներին ներշնչում են մեղքի զգացում. նրան թվում է, թե ինքը վատ է վարվում:

Մի կողմից նա մեղքի զգացում է ապրում, իսկ մյուս կողմից՝ դրա հետ ոչինչ անել չի կարող: Նա ուղղակի չգիտի, թե ինչ անի, - նրա մարմինն ապրում է իր կյանքով, նրա մեջ ամեն ինչ ինքնաբերաբար է: Երեխան չի նկատում, որ արդեն քնելու ժամանակն է, - նա առույգ է, նա ցանկանում է դեռ թռչկոտել տանը կամ վազվզել այգում, բայց ծնողները պնդում են. "Մտիր անկողին": Իսկ դուք ի՞նչ կանեիք, եթե ձեզ ուժով ստիպում են քնել, երբ դուք չեք ուզում: Կարելի է, իհարկե, փակել աչքերը, բայց հետո ուղղակի պառկել անքուն կատարյալ միայնության մեջ: Եվ ինչպե՞ս այդ դեպքում հնազանդվել: Ինչպե՞ս, հարցնում եմ, լավ երեխա լինել:

Նրան մեղքի զգացում են ներշնչում, կամաց-կամաց թունավորում են: Փոքրիկն արագորեն գիտակցում է. "Ես վատն եմ: Ինչ էլ անում եմ, ինչ-որ բան այնպես չէ": Խաղալը վատ է՝ երեխան աղմկում է և խանգարում է բոլորին: Իսկ եթե լուռ նստում է մի անկյունում, սկսում են քաշքշել նրան, հարցնում են. "Ի՞նչ է պատահել, դու չե՞ս հիվանդացել": Փոքրիկը սխալ է միշտ՝ միայն այն պատճառով, որ անօգնական է, ամբողջ իշխանությունը ծնողների ձեռքին է: Նա անընդհատ շփոթմունքի մեջ է, արդեն անկարող է հասկանալ, թե ինչն է կարելի, ինչը՝ ոչ: Եվ այդ պատճառով ջանում է դեն նետել ամբողջ "վատը" և ստիպում է իրեն միայն "լավը" անել: Նա դիմակ է հագնում, բայց մանուկ հասակում ստացած վերքերը մնում են նրա ենթագիտակցության մեջ ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում:

----------

Smokie (07.05.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եվ երբ ես ասում եմ. "Դու արդեն հիմա էլ՝ Աստված ես", մարդը չի հավատում: նա իրեն նույնիսկ լավը չի համարում, էլ ի՛նչ խոսենք Աստծո մասին: Աստված՝ բարձրագույն բարիք է: Իսկ դու դեռ լավ մարդ անգամ չես դարձել, ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն կարող ես Աստված ձևանալ: Եվ մարդիկ ինձ չեն լսում, նրանց ավելի հեշտ է գտնել ուսուցչի, որը կսկսի դատապարտել իրենց, մեղադրել բոլոր մեղքերում: Այդպես իրոք որ ավելի հանգիստ է. նա բացարձակապես ճիշտ է, չէ՞ որ դու ինքդ էլ միշտ այդ գիտեիր: Ահա թե ինչու սովորաբար հարգում են հենց նրան, ով ամենից շատն է քեզ պախարակում, ով քո մեջ կեղտոտ և այլանդակ մարդու է տեսնում, այլ ոչ թե Աստծո: Կեղծ սրբերի հանդեպ համընդհանուր հարգանքը մի պատճառ ունի. նրանք հայհոյում են ամենը և ամեն ինչ: Նրանք ճչում են. "Դուք բոլորդ մեղավորնե՛ր եք: Եթե չլսեք ինձ՝ վառվելու եք դժոխքու՛մ": Եվ նրանք եռանդագին հավատում են իրենց ճշմարտությանը, չէ՞ որ դուք ինքներդ էլ եք դրան հավատում, կեղծ սրբերն ուղղակի համաձայնվում են ձեզ հետ: Ձեզ հաճելի էլ է յուրովի, երբ ձեզ դատապարտում են:

Որքա՛ն հիմար և անհեթեթ բան է դա: Իսկ երբ քեզ գովում են, ինչ-որ անհարմար ես զգում: Քեզ անհեթեթություն է թվում, երբ ես ասում եմ. "Դու լավն ես, դու ինձ դուր ես գալիս այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաս: Աստված հենց այդ ճանապարհն ու դեմքն է ընտրել, գոյության հենց այդ կերպարը: Նա ապրում է քո մեջ՝ և ինձ դա դուր է գալիս, ես ոչինչ քո մեջ չեմ դատապարտում: Ինձ դուր է գալիս նաև քո սեռական դյուրագրգռությունը, և քո չարությունը, նախանձն ու ատելությունը: Ինձ դուր են գալիս քո բնավորության բոլոր գծերը, որովհետև միասնությունն՝ ամբողջականության մեջ է, իսկ այն վեր է նախանձից, չարությունից և ժլատությունից: Ժլատությունից որպես այդպիսին ազատվել անհնար է՝ պետք է ուղղակի ընդունել այն, և այդ ժամանակ լիակատար փոխակերպում տեղի կունենա:

Հրեաները չներեցին Հիսուսին, որովհետև նրանք բոլորից ավելի լավ են կարողանում իրենց մոտ մեղքի զգացում հրահրել: Դրանով զբաղված են բոլորն աշխարհում, բայց հրեաները գերազանցեցին բոլորին: Նրանց կարծիքով, ամբողջ աշխարհը գոյություն ունի Ադամի և Եվայի առաջին մեղքի պատճառով: Նրանցից սկիզբ առավ մարդկային ցեղը, և մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի վրա այդ մեղքի դրոշմն է դրված: Մարդիկ ծնվում են մեղավոր: Մեղքը՝ ամենագլխավորն է, որ մտահոգում է հրեաներին: Մի՞թե նրանք կարող են ընդունել, որ յուրաքանչյուրն՝ արդեն իսկ Աստված է: Աստծոն հազիվ մոտենալ է կարելի, և դա էլ այն դեպքում միայն, եթե մեղանչես, փոխվես և այլևս մեղք չգործես: Միայն այդ ժամանակ Աստված քեզ կընդունի, այլ կերպ հույս էլ մի դիր նույնիսկ՝ նա կպատժի քեզ, իրենից հեռու կնետի:

Բայց ո՞րն էր Ադամի ու Եվայի մեղքը: Նրանք չկատարեցին հրամանը: Ինչու՞, հարց է ծագում, Աստծոն այդքան անհանգստացնում էր նրանց հնազանդությունը: Միայն այն պատճառով, որ բոլոր հայրերն իրենց հենց այդպես են պահում, իսկ հրեական աստված՝ ուղղակի հայր է ամբողջ Տիեզերքի չափսով: Ինչու՞ այդ երկուսի անհնազանդությունն այդպես վրդովեց նրան: Մի՞թե նա չէր կարող բավարարվել կատակով: Թող խղճար իր զավակներին, որոնք մի թեթև չարաճճիություն էին արել: Մի՞թե դրան պետք էր այդքան լրջորեն վերաբերվել: Եվ ի՞նչ մեծ բան էր նրանց արածը: Ընդամենը խնձոր էին կերել ծառից, որին Աստված արգելել էր մոտենալ: Հրեական աստված սարսափելի ինքնասեր է, որովհետև ուրիշի անհնազանդությունը միայն հիվանդ ինքնասիրությանն է վրդովում: Եսամոլությունը հրամայում է. "Եկեք իմ հետևից, ես եմ գլխավորը: Իսկ եթե չլսեք ինձ, ես կնեղանամ": Բայց իսկական Աստված անձ չունի՝ և, նշանակում է, ինքնասեր լինել էլ չի կարող: Նա ոչ ոքուց հնազանդություն չի պահանջում: Հնազանդները տերտերներին են պետք, այլ ոչ թե Աստծոն: Այդ ամբողջ պատմությունը սկզբից մինչև վերջ տերտերներն են հորինել:

Նրանց պատճառով է, որ մեղքի հավերժական զգացում ես ապրում. չէ՞ որ մեղքի մեջ ես ծնվել, մեղավոր ես ի ծնե, մեղանչել ես նրանով արդեն, որ լույս աշխարհ ես եկել: Քեզ մի բան է մնում միայն, ուղղվել, փոխել քեզ, հնարավորինս լավը դառնալ:

Իսկ Վեդանտան ոչ ոքու մեղավոր չի համարում՝ եթե միայն տգետ լինեն մարդիկ, բայց ոչ մեղավոր: Դա կատարելապես այլ մոտեցում է. Աստված բոլորովին էլ քեզ դեմ չէ, այդ դու ես, հնարավոր է, լարել քեզ Աստծո դեմ, բայց դրա համար նա քեզ պատժելու մտադրություն չունի: Դու ուղղակի չգիտես և ինքդ քո գլխին դժբախտություններ ես բարդել: Լրիվ այլ մոտեցում է. անտեղյակությունը՝ ահա թե ինչն է քո ձախորդությունների պատճառը: Եվ եթե հարցնեք հնդիկներին, նրանք կասեն, որ մարդն իր գլխին փորձանք բերեց, ուտելով տգիտությա՛ն, այլ ոչ թե իմացության պտուղը: Այո, մարդիկ հաճախ են անիմաց՝ այդպես էլ կա, նրանք չեն գիտակցում իրենց, չգիտեն, թե ով են իրենք, - և ամեն վատը դրանից է: Բայց դա մեղք չէ:

Հոգևոր լինելը՝ լույս է, գիտելիքներ և գիտակցվածություն, այլ ոչ թե բարձր բարոյականություն ու բարեպաշտություն: Առաքինությունն՝ ընդամենը կողմնակի հետևանք է: Երբ ավելի շատ ես գիտակցում, բարեպաշտությունը գալիս է ինքն իրեն, այն ստվերի պես հետևում է գիտակցությանը: Իսկ երբ քիչ ես գիտակցում, հետևիցդ ստվերի պես վատն է սողում, որովհետև տգիտությունն ընդունակ է միայն սխալներ գործել:

Մեղքն ինչ-որ բանով նման է սովորական վրիպումի: Դա նույնն է, ինչ երկուսին գումարես երկու և ստանաս հինգ՝ դա սխալ է, այլ ոչ թե մեղք: Մի՞թե մարդ արժանի է մի ամբողջ հավերժություն այրվել դժոխքում այն բանի համար միայն, որ երկուսին գումարել է երկու և սխալմամբ ստացել է հինգ... Դա սխալմունք է հաշվարկներում, այլ ոչ թե մահացու մեղք: Մարդուն կարելի է թվաբանություն սովորեցնել, ցուցադրել իրերի հանդեպ ճշմարիտ հայացք՝ իսկ առայժմ նա ուղղակի չգիտի թվաբանության այբն ու բենը:

Վեդանտան ասում է, որ դու ուղղակի չգիտես, չես գիտակցում քեզ: Իսկ իրականում դու՝ Աստված ես, և քեզանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա: Եվ դա բոլորովին էլ փքված ինքնահավանություն չէ, չէ՞ որ դա տեղի է ունենում այն բանից հետո միայն, երբ "ես"-ը, անձը, վերանա և "դու"-ն դառնա "ամեն ինչ":

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ես` լույս եմ, որ ամենի վրա է: 
Ես` ամեն ինչ եմ. 
Ամեն ինչ դուրս է եկել ինձանից 
և ինձ է վերադառնում: 

Կտրիր ծառը` 
ես այնտեղ եմ; 
բարձրացրու քարը, 
և կգտնես ինձ այնտեղ:_


Սա աշխարհի ամենապոետիկ ասույթներից մեկն է: Ես կասեի, որ այնպիսք,  ինչպիսին Հիսուսն է, ավելի շուտ պոետ են, քան փիլիսոփաներ, աստվածաբաններ կամ մեթեմաթիկոսներ: Նրանց մեջ պոետից ավելի շատ բան կա: Եվ եթե ուշադրություն  չդարձնես այս խոսքերի պոեզիային, ոչինչ չես հասկանա: Բանաստեղծությունները սովորաբար բանի տեղ չեն դնում: Լսում ես բանաստեղծի խոսքերն ու մտածում ես. "Հետո ինչ, չէ որ սա ուղղակի պոեզիա է": Բայց երբ սուրբն է ինչ-որ բան ասում, ակամա ականջ ես դնում՝ այստեղ ամեն ինչ կարևոր է, ամեն ասած խոսք:

Հիսուս՝ պոետ է, նա գովերգում է հավերժը: Բոլորը, ովքեր հասել են ամենավերջին, - պոետներ են: Թվաբանության լեզուն չափազանց աղքատ է, նրա օգնությամբ շատ բան չես արտահայտի: Այն չափից դուրս ճշգրիտ է՝ այստեղից էլ սահմանափակությունը: Իսկ պոեզիան հստակ չէ, մշուշոտ է, և հենց դա էլ թուլ է տալիս այդքան շատ բան ասել: Բայց, լսելով յուրաքանչյուր պոետի, պետք է հիշել. նա միշտ գաղտնի բանի մասին է խոսում:

Հնդկաստանում պայծառացածներին երբեք չէին սպանում: Ինչու՞ դա տեղի է ունեցել ամենուր, Հնդկաստանից բացի: Ուղղակի այն պատճառով, որ հնդիկները հասկանում էին. պայծառացածի ցանկացած ասացվածք՝ ճշմարտության արտահայտման պոետիկական միջոց է:  Եվ եթե փորձես այն քննարկել մաս առ մաս, անիմաստություն կդառնա: Կարելի է, օրինակ, գալ Հիսուսի մոտ և ասել. "Ահա դու հայտարարում ես, որ լույս ես, որն ամեննի վրա է: Հետո հայտարարում ես, որ դու՝ ամեն ինչ ես, չէ՞ որ ասում ես. "Ամեն ինչ դուրս է եկել ինձանից և ինձ է վերադառնում": Բայց ապացուցի՛ր հիմա, բացատրի՛ր: Հրաշք ցույց տուր. թող հիմա արևը մայր մտնի կամ գիշերը թող երկու լուսին լինեն՝ այդ ժամանակ մենք կհավատանք": Դա հիմարություն է, և նշանակում է, որ դու ոչինչ չհասկացար: Նրա խոսքերը՝ պոեզիա են, այլ ոչ թե խիստ գիտական փաստ:

Իմիջիայլոց, քրիստոնյաները հենց այդ պատճառով էլ կաշվից դուրս են գալիս, միայն թե ապացուցեն, որ Հիսուս հրաշքներ էր գործում՝ քարերը հաց էր դարձնում, վերակենդանացնում էր մեռյալներին, ինչ-որ սխրանքներ էր կատարում, կույրերին տեսողություն էր վերադարձնում ու բուժում էր բորոտներին: Որտեղի՞ց այդպիսի ուշադրություն հրաշքների հանդեպ: Հնդիկներին երբեք չի հուզել, հրաշագո՞րծ էր արդյոք Բուդդան, ոչ ոք չէր կպչում նրան, պահանջելով հրաշք գործել: Ինչու՞ են ուրեմն Հիսուսից այդ ուզում: Եթե մեկնումեկն ապացուցի, որ նա հրաշքներ չի գործել, ամեն ինչ փուլ կգա՝ քրիստոնեությունը կվերանա:

Տերտերներին ոչ թե ինքը Հիսուս է պետք, այլ նրա հրաշքները: Եվ եթե մի սքանչելի օր մեկնումեկը վստահորեն ապացուցի, որ նա մեռյալներին չի վերակենդանացրել և կույրերին ու բորոտներին չի ապաքինել, քրիստոներությունը քարուքանդ կլինի: Ոչ Եկեղեցի կմնա, ոչ պապ, ոչինչ չի մնա, որովհետև այդ կրոնում գլխավորը՝ ոչ թե Հիսուս է, այլ նրա հրաշքները: Հենց հրաշքներն էլ ապացուցում են իբր, որ նա Աստծո Որդի է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ իրականում ոչինչ հրաշքները չեն ապացուցում, եթե միայն տգիտությունը նրանց, ում վրա տպավորություն են թողնում:  Որքան ինձ հայտնի է, Հիսուս երբեք հրաշքներ չի գործել: Նա այդքան հիմար չէր, որ էժանագին հնարանքներով համոզեր ուրիշներին: Նրա շուրջ ինքնին ուրիշ, շատ ավելի կարևոր հրաշքներ էին կատարվում: Այո, կույրերն իրոք սկսում էին տեսնել, բայց խոսքը մարմնական աչքերի մասին չէ՝ դրանք ասույթներ են հոգևոր պայծառացման մասին: Այո, մեռյալները հարություն էին առնում, բայց խոսքը քայլող դիակների մասին չէ, այլ նրանց, ով մեռած էր, չնայած իրեն կենդանի էր համարում: Հիսուս կենդանացրեց շատ-շատերին, շատերին իսկական կյանքի վերադարձրեց կիսամեռած վիճակում գոյատևելուց հետո: Ահա դրանք են իսկական հրաշքները, իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչ այսօր սովորական բժշկությունն էլ կարող է անել: Այնքան էլ հեռու չէ օրը, երբ գիտությունը կսովորի մեռածներին էլ վերակենդանացնել: 

Մեջ մեջ ասած, դա արդեն անում են: Սովետական Ռուսաստանում Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի ժամանակ կյանք վերադարձրեցին վեց սպանվածների: Մեծ հաջողություն է՝ նրանցից երկուսը թե երեքը մինչև օրս կենդանի՛ են: Իսկ այսօր բժիշկները կենդանացնում են մեռածներին ամենուրեք: Եվ եթե գիտությունն ընդունակ է այդ անել, ուրեմն ինչո՞վ է աչքի ընկնում ձեր Հիսուս-հրաշագործը: Կարող է նա ուղղակի տաղանդավոր բժի՞շկ էր, հանճարեղ գիտնակա՞ն, և բոլորովին էլ ո՞չ պայծառացյալ:

Աչքերը կարելի է բուժել, կույրին կարելի է տեսողությունը վերադարձնել: կարևոր է ոչ թե մարմինը՝ մարմնի մասին կարելի է չանհանգստանալ անգամ: Հիսուս իրոք գործում էր հրաշքներ, բայց հրաշքներ հոգևոր, վերաբերվող հոգուն: Դուք բոլորդ կույր եք, որովհետև չեք տեսնում ձեզ: Ու՞ր են ձեր աչքերը: Ի՞նչ տեսողության մասին կարելի է խոսել, եթե մարդ ինքն իրեն չի տարբերում:

Իսկ Հիսուս օգնեց տեսնել, նրա օգնությամբ մարդիկ իրենց ներսը նայեցին: Նա վերադարձրց նրանց տեսողությունը՝ բայց բոլորովին ոչ այն աչքերը, որոնցով դուք ձեր շուրջն եք նայում: Հասկացեք սա: Նա քարերը հաց չի դարձրել՝ դա ուղղակի հիմարություն կլիներ: Բայց նրա հետևորդներին հրաշքներ էին անհրաժեշտ, չէ՞ որ պայծառացած, աստվածային Քրիստոսին նրանք տեսնել չէին կարողանում: Եվ միայն հաց դարձած քարեր կարող էին տեսնել: Նրանք հավատում էին միայն նրան, ինչը կարելի էր շոշափել, և այդ պատճառով նյութական վկայություններ էին պահանջում: Ահա թե ինչու մեզ մոտ ավելի հաճախ կախարդներին են հավատում, քան պայծառացածներին. էժանագին աճպարարություն անողների հետևից շատ ավելի հաճույքով են գնում: Բայց նման հնարանքներն անօգուտ են, դրանք ոչինչ չեն ապացուցում: Դրանք վկայում են միայն ձեր տգիտության մասին, դրանք ապացուցում են, որ աճպարարը շատ ավելի հնարամիտ է ձեզանից և սովորել է դրանից օգուտ քաղել:

Բայց Հիսուս չի խորամանկում, մեկ ուրիշ այդքան անկեղծ մարդ ուղղակի չես գտնի: Նա չէր խարդախում, իրենից հրաշագործ չէր սարքում՝ և ոչ էլ կախարդ էր: Նա ձեր տգիտությունից օգուտ չէր կորզում: Մտածեք ինքներդ, եթե նա իրոք արած լիներ այն ամենն, ինչ իրեն վերագրում են, - քարերը հաց դարձներ, իսկ ջուրը՝ գինի...

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Մի կին արտասահման էր գնում, իսկ պայուսակում վիսկիի մի տափակաշիշ ուներ: Սահմանապահները հարցրեցին, թե ինչ է այնտեղ, և նա պատասխանեց. "Սուրբ ջուր": Բայց մաքսավորը շատ մանդախնդիր էր, նա ասաց. 
"Թույլ տվեք ստուգել: Գիտեք, ես այնքան էլ չեմ վստահում մարդկանց, ովքեր ամենուր իրենց հետ սուրբ ջուր են տանում: Ինչու՞ ոչ ուղղակի ջուր: Ինչու՞ հենց սուրբ ջուր": 
Նա բացեց կափարիչը, հոտ քաշեց և վրդովված գոչեց. "Սա վի՛սկի է":

Իսկ կինը աչքերը հառեց երկնքին և հիացմունքով գոչեց. "Տե՛ր իմ: Դու նորից հրաշք գործեցիր":
_


Մի՞թե Հիսուս ջուրը վիսկի է դարձրել: Մի՞թե նա մեռելներ է կենդանացրել: Մի՞թե Ղազարոսն իրոք վեր է կացել մահվան մահճից: Եվ կույրերը սկսել են տեսնել: Հաշմանդամները սկսում էին քայլել, կույրերը տեսնում էին, խուլերի լսողությունն էլ հետ էր վերադառնում: Եթե այդպիսի հրաշքներ տեղի ունենային, հրեաներն իսկույն կհավատային, որ իրենց առջև Աստծո մարդ է կանգնած: Հրեաներն էլ՝ նույնքան նյութապաշտ են, որքան մնացած բոլորը: Եթե այդ ամենը ճշմարիտ լիներ, նրանք Հիսուսին կպահպանեին աչքի լույսի պե՛ս: Նրանք, թերևս, մյուս ժողովուրդներից շատ ավելի գործնական են՝ դժար է հավատալ, որ նրանք այդ մարդու վրա ոչ մի ուշադրություն չդարձրեցին:

Այդպիսի հրաշագործի հետևից ամբոխնե՛ր կքայլեին: Բոլորը հիվանդ են, բոլորը վախենում են մահից, բոլորը վատ են ապրում՝ իսկ նա կկենդանացնի քեզ, եթե մեռնես, կապաքինի, երբ վատ զգաս, փողի պետք ունենաս՝ քարերը մետաղադրամ կդարձնի, - նա կարող է ամեն ի՛նչ: Լիներ այդպես, բոլոր հրեաները կհետևեին նրան ստվերի պես, - իսկ նրան, ընդհակառակը, խաչեցի՛ն:

Ինչու՞: Որովհետև հրաշքներ հնարավոր են, բայց անտեսանելի հրաշքներ, և զգալ դրանք կարող էին միայն նրանք, ովքեր մոտ էին Հիսուսին: Ճիշտ է Ղազարոսը մեռել էր՝ նա նույնպիսի մեռյալ էր, ինչպես դուք հիմա: Բայց, եթե ես վերակենդանացնեմ ձեզ, այդ մասին կիմանանք դուք և ես, ուրիշ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի նկատի: Այդ մասին ռադիոն և հեռուստատեսությունը չե՛ն հաղորդի: Ոչ ոք չի էլ նկատի, եթե ես կյանք վերադարձնեմ ձեզ ձեր հոգու աշխարհում՝ դա մեր գաղտնիքը կլինի: Եվ ձեր ամբողջ ցանկությամբ դուք ուրիշ մեկին այդ ապացուցել չեք կարող, չէ՞ որ ամեն ինչ ներսում է կատարվում: Այո, հրաշքներ հնարավոր են, բայց Հիսուսի աշակերտները չկարողացան այդ ապացուցել, ամեն ինչ սովորական հայացքի համար աննկատելի էր անցնում: Աշակերտները կարողանում էին ներսը տեսնել, բայց իչպե՞ս ապացուցել դա ուրիշներին: Լուսանկարել չես կարող, վկաներ չես կանչի...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եվ այդ ժամանակ աշակերտները սկսեցին ման գալ երկրով մեկ և ասել մարդկանց. "Մենք իսկական հրաշքնե՛ր ենք տեսել: Կույրերը սկսել են տեսնե՛լ, մեռյալները հարությու՛ն են առել": Եվ հրեաներն անհանգստացան, բոլորը սկսեցին գոչել. "Իսկ դուք ապացուցե՛ք: Հապա՞ եկեք սպանենք նրան. եթե նա իրոք Աստծո Որդի է և հրաշագործ, եթե նա կարողանում է կենդանացնել մեռյալներին, ուրեմն իրեն էլ կկենդանացնի՝ մենք նրան կսպանենք, իսկ նա նորից կկենդանանա՛: Եթե նրան հայտնի է անմահության գաղտնիքը, եթե նա այդքան վարպետ բժիշկ է, ծածկենք նրա մարմինը վերքերով և տեսնենք, արյունաքամ կիլնի՞ նա արդյոք, թե ոչ":

Իսկ այդ ամենն աշակերտների հիմարության պատճառով եղավ՝ չէ որ նրանք խոսում էին իսկական հրաշքների մասին, որոնք ներսում են կատարվում: Այսպես թե այնպես, հիմա ամբողջ երկիրը միայն Հիսուսի մասին էր խոսում: Բոլորը համարում էին, որ նա կեղծ մարգարե է, այլ ոչ թե իսկական Փրկիչը: Այդ ստուգելու համար տեսանելի հրաշք էր հարկավոր՝ իսկ այն տեղի չունեցավ: Ոչինչ տեղի չունեցավ, նա ուղղակի մահացավ, ինչպես այն երկու ավազակները, ում խաչեցին նրա հետ միասին: Նա մեռավ, ինչպես կմեռներ յուրաքնչյուր ուրիշը: Աստվածային ոչինչ, ոչ մի լույս՝ երկնքից իջնող, ոչ մի երկրաշարժ, ոչ մի նախանշան, ոչ էլ զայրացած Աստծո ձայնն ամպերի միջից, - բացարձակապես ոչի՛նչ: Որդուն խաչեցին, իսկ Հայրը լռությունը չխախտեց:

Ահա թե ինչու հրեաները Հիսուսի մասին գրառումներ չունեն. նրանց համար նա խաբեբա էր, որովհետև մեռնելիս չկարողացավ ապացուցել, որ նա՝ իսկական Մեսիա է: Խաչ հանելը փորձություն էր, այդպես ցանկացան ստուգել, իրոք՞ նա Աստծո մարդ է: Բայց նրանք, ովքեր կարողացան տեսնել, մեծ հրաշք տեսան: Քրիստոնյաները դրա վրա մեծ ուշադրություն չեն դարձրել, իսկ հրեաներն ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չնկատեցին՝ բոլորն ինչ-որ տեսանելի հրաշքներ էին սպասում: Իսկ երբ հրաշք տեղի չունեցավ, նրա մասին ուղղակի մոռացան՝ նա այդպես էլ նրանց համար ինքնակոչիկ մնաց:

Իսկ քրիստոնյաներն ուշադրություն չդարձրին գլխավորի վրա, ինչ տեղի ունեցավ մահապատժի ժամանակ: Այդ նկատեցին միայն քչերը նրանցից, ով իր աչքերով էր ամեն ինչ տեսել. մարդը խաչի վրա հաշտվեց իր ճակատագրի հետ՝ ահա՛ թե որն է հրաշքը: Նա տառապեց և հաշտվեց, նա տանջվում էր, բայց առաջվա պես լիքն էր սիրով, նա ներեց բոլորին՝ ահա՛ թե որն է հրաշքը: Նա աղոթում էր նույնիսկ նրանց համար, ովքեր տանջում և սպանում էին իրեն, - ահա այն, իսկական հրաշքը, հրաշքը հրաշքներից, ամենամեծ հրաշքն ամբողջից, ինչ միայն տեղի է ունեցել երկրի վրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ահա թե ինչ ասաց Հիսուս մինչև մահը. "Տեր, ներիր նրանց, չէ՞ որ նրանք չգիտեն, թե ինչ են անում: Մի պատժիր նրանց, նրանք ուղղակի չգիտեն"... Հենց այդ է խաչելության մեծագույն հրաշքը. մարմինը ջղաձգվում է ցավերի մեջ, մարդը մեռնում է՝ և միևնույն է լիքն է սիրով: Վրդովմունքն ավելի հեշտ կլիներ հասկանալ: Ոչ ոք չէր դատապարտի նրան, եթե նա անիծեր բոլորին ու գոչեր. "Տեր իմ, տե՛ս, թե ինչ են անում նրանք Քո Որդու հետ: Սպանի՛ր անհավատներին": Այդպես կպահեր իրեն սովորական մարդը, բայց Հիսուս աստվածային էր: Հատկապես մահապատժի ժամանակ նա ապացուցեց, որ իրոք Աստծո Որդի է՝ նա չկորցրեց իր կարեկցանքը: Նրա սերն անհնար էր սպանել, նրա աղոթքն անհնար էր կասեցնել, նրա սիրտն անհնար էր ոտնակոխ անել: Ինչպես էլ նրա հետ վարվեին, նա հասկանում և ներում էր բոլորին: Մարդկանց մեջ նա չէր դատապարտում ոչինչ, նա չատեց նրանց նույնիսկ իր տանջանքների ու ցավի գագաթնակետին: Նա ուղղակի ասաց. "Ներիր նրանց, քանզի չգիտեն, թե ինչ են անում"...

Հրաշքներ պատահում են, բայց աչքով դրանք չես տեսնի՝ դրանք կարելի է միայն զգալ հոգո՛վ: Նա կախարդ չէր: Լիներ նա հրաշագործ, որն իրոք քարերից հաց է սարքում և ապաքինում է բորոտներին, մեծ արժեք չէր ունենա: Ինձ, ծայրահեղ դեպքում, դա այնքան էլ չէր անհանգստացնի: Օգուտն այդպիսի հրաշքներից՝ առանձնապես մեծ չէ: 

Բայց խոսքը հոգևոր կուրության մասին է այստեղ, սրտի բորոտության: Դուք այնքան այլանդակ եք՝ և ինքներդ էլ պարգևատրե՛լ եք ձեզ այդ այլանդակությամբ: Ձեր հոգում՝ մեղքի զգացում է միայն, վախ, նախանձ ու չարություն: Դա էլ հենց բորոտությունն է: Այն խժռում է ձեր հոգին, նրա պատճառով ձեր սիրտը վերքերով է պատված: Հիսուս ապաքինում էր ոչ թե մարմինն, այլ հոգին, և կողքից այդ չես տեսնի: Ուսուցչի և աշակերտի միջև հարաբերությունները սրբազան են. ուրիշ ոչ ոք նրանց մասին չգիտի: Նույնիսկ աշակերտն ինքը միայն հետո է գիտակցում, թե ինչ է տեղի ունեցել: Իսկ ուսուցինչ անմիջապես գիտի, որ վերքը փակվել է, հիվանդությունն անցել է: Աշակերտին դրա համար ժամանակ է հարկավոր, դեռ երկար նա  շարունակում է մտածել, որ հոգին դեռևս ցավում է: Այսպես թե այնպես, ուրիշ ոչ ոք այդ նկատել չի կարող...

Հիսուս ասում է. "Ես՝ ամեն ինչ եմ": Դուք էլ՝ ամեն ինչ եք: Հիսուս ուղղակի բացատրում է այն, ինչ ամեն մեկին հետևում է իմանալ, ինչ վաղ թե ուշ զգալու է յուրաքանչյուրը: Դուք՝ ամեն ինչ եք, դուք՝ ամեն ինչի աղբյուրն եք և ամեն ինչ ձեզանից է ելնում: Հիսուս՝ ուղղակի մարմնավորումն է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու: Իր մասին չէ, որ նա խոսում է, նա խոսում է ամեն մեկի մասին: Դուք՝ դեռևս մանանեխի սերմեր եք, իսկ նա արդեն լայնասաղարթ ծառ է դարձել և հիմա պատմում է այն մասին, թե ինչ է ձեզ սպասվում: Նա ասում է. "Ես՝ ամեն ինչ եմ": Ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում: Որ դուք նույնպես կարող եք դառնալ ամեն ինչ: Ճիշտն ասած, դուք արդեն ամեն ինչ եք, մնացել է միայն դա հասկանալ:

Դժբախտությունն այն է, որ մարդիկ իրենց չեն հիշում: Պետք է միայն վերհիշել, թե ով ես դու, - և ուրիշ ոչինչ: Պետք է ավելի շատ գիտակցել, սեփական գիտակցությունը հասցնել գագաթնակետին, որտեղից արդեն տեսանելի է ամեն ինչ: Այդ պահին էլ հենց գալիս է պայծառացումը. հոգու մեջ ոչ մի մութ անկյուն չի մնում այլևս, քո ամբողջ էությունը բռնկվում է լույսով: Եվ այդ ժամանակ հասկանում ես Հիսուսին, հասկանում ես Բուդդային ու Քրիշնային: Այդ ժամանակ դուք կհասկանաք ինձ էլ, չէ որ իմ միակ նպատակն է՝ օգնել ձեզ հասկանալ, թե դուք ով եք:

Հիշեք այս խոսքերը: Թող նրանք նորից ու նորից ցնցեն ձեր հոգին՝ շնորհիվ նրանց սերմը կարթնանա և կծլարձակի:


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ես` լույս եմ, որ ամենի վրա է: 
Ես` ամեն ինչ եմ. 
Ամեն ինչ դուրս է եկել ինձանից 
և ինձ է վերադառնում: 

Կտրիր ծառը` 
ես այնտեղ եմ; 
բարձրացրու քարը, 
և կգտնես ինձ այնտեղ:_

Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՍՏՈՒԳԻՐ      ԳՈՐԾՈՎ

Զրույց   տասնվեցերորդ*



_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Նա, ով մոտ է ինձ, 
մոտ է կրակին, 
և ով հեռու է ինձանից,
 հեռու է արքայությունից:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եկեք ինձ մոտ, 
քանզի իմ լուծը` բարիք է 
և իշխությունն իմ հեզահամբույր է...

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Նա, ով խմել է իմ շուրթերից, 
կդառնա ինձ նման: 
Ես նույնպես, ինքս կդառնամ նա, 
և գաղտնիքը կբացահայտվի նրան:_


Մարդը ծնվում և ամբողջ կյանքում մնում է ստրուկ՝ ստրուկ ցանկությունների կամ կրքերի, ստրուկ մարմնի կամ մտքի: Բայց ինչ էլ նրան տիրի, դա լուծ է: Ստրկության դեմ երկար պայքարը ձգվում է ծննդից ընդհուպ մինչև մահ: Իսկ լինել հոգևոր՝ նշանակում է լինել ազատ: Հոգևորը՝ ազատությունն է, ազատագրումը ստրկությունից: Բայց ավելի հաճախ մարդիկ խաբում են իրենց, ձևանում են ազատ՝ այդպես ավելի հեշտ է:

Շատ դժվար է բացարձակապես ազատ լինել: Դրա համար ամուր միջուկ է պետք, անսասան կենտրոն: Հիմա ձեր մեջ կենտրոն դեռ չկա, ձեր էությունը դեռ չի ամրացել՝ ձեր ներսում լիակատար քաոս է: Դուք ավելի շուտ հավաքույթի, ամբոխի եք նման, այլ ոչ թե միասնական անձի: Եվ այդ հավաքույթում նախագահում է մեկ այս, մեկ այլ ամենակուլ ցանկությունը: Մի րոպե անց գլուխ է բարձրացնում մի նոր ցանկություն, և հին նախագահը մնում է հետին պլանում: Իսկ մարդիկ ուղղակի նույնացնում են իրենց տիրապետող ցանկության հետ: "Ես՝ նա եմ", - համարում են նրանք:

Երբ նախագահի բազկաթոռին նստած է սեքսը, դու սեքսի մարմնավորում ես դառնում: Երբ ցասումն է նստում գահին, քո մեջ արդեն ցասումից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա: Երբ սերն է այնտեղ՝ դու ինքը նրբությունն ես: Եվ երբեք չես հիշում, որ իրականում ոչ մեկն ես, ոչ մյուսը, ոչ երրորդը՝ ոչ սեքսը, ոչ ցասումը, ոչ սերը: Ո՛չ: Նրանք՝ դու չես, բայց կարևոր է բազկաթոռը, և դու հպատակվում ես յուրաքանչյուրին, ով հիմա բազմած է այնտեղ: Իսկ նախագահներն անընդհատ փոխարինում են մեկմեկու, չէ՞ որ բավական է երազանքը մի պահ իրականանա, և նրան անմիջապես հրում են բազկաթոռից՝ և այդ ժամանակ գլխավոր է դառնում հաջորդ ցանկությունը. քաղցը, ծարավը, մեկ այլ պահանջ: Իսկ մարդիկ նույնացնում են իրենց նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի հետ, նրանք պատրաստ են ծառայել ցանկացած տիրոջ:

Հենց նույնացումն է յուրաքանչյուր ստրկության արմատը: Եվ քանի այն չի վերացել, ազատություն չես տեսնի: Ազատությունը նշանակում է, որ դու քեզ այլևս ոչ մարմին, ոչ միտք, ոչ սիրտ, ոչ էլ մի ինչ-որ այլ բան չես համարում: Սա գլխավորն է, որ պետք է հասկանալ. մարդը՝ ստրուկ է, նա ծնվում է որպես ստրուկ, նա նույնիսկ լույս աշխարհ էլ գալիս է դժգոհության ճիչով: Ծնվելով, յուրաքանչյուր նորածին առաջին հերթին լաց է լինում: Եվ դա շարունակվում է ամբողջ կյանքում. մեկ այս, մեկ այլ բանի հասնելու համար մարդ միշտ ճչում է: Ճչալով երեխան կաթ է պահանջում, իսկ մեծերը թնկթնկում են, երազելով ապարանքների, ավտոմեքենայի կամ էլի ինչ-որ բանի մասին: Այսպես թե այնպես, բոլորը լալիս են, և այդ հեծկլտոցները կտրվում են մահվան պահին միայն:

Ձեր ամբողջ կյանքը՝ երկարաձիգ լաց է, ահա թե ինչու են մարդիկ այդքան տառապում: Հոգևորը տալիս է ազատության բանալին, բայց դուք՝ ստրուկներ եք, իսկ կյանքը լծի տակ ավելի հարմար ու տաքուկ է: Եվ դուք հորինում եք կեղծ հավատ, որը ոչ մի ազատություն չի բերում, դա ուղղակի ստրկության մի այլ ձև է: Քրիստոնեությունը, հինդուիզմը, բուդդիզմը, իսլամը որպես եկեղեցական համալսարաններ՝ ուղղակի ստրկացման ևս մեկ տեսակ են:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս՝ ազատություն է, Մուհամեդը՝ ազատություն է, Քրիշնան՝ ազատություն է, Բուդդան՝ ազատություն է, բայց ոչ թե քրիստոնեությունը, ոչ թե իսլամը, ոչ թե հինդուիզմը: Դրանք՝ քմծիծաղ են ազատության վրա: Այդպես էլ ծնվում է նոր լուծը. այսուհետև դուք ճորտերն եք ոչ միայն ձեր մտքերի, ցանկությունների, բնազդների ու զգացմունքների, այլև ծառաներն եք տերտերների: Ձեր ստախոս կրոններից ավելի շատ է ճնշումը, իսկ ներսում նրանք ոչինչ չեն փոխում:


_Ահա թե մի անգամ ինչ պատմություն պատահեց. Խոջա Նասրեդինը մինչև ականջները խրվել էր պարտքերի մեջ: Նա ահագին փող էր պարտք, իսկ հիմա չգիտեր, թե ինչպես է տակից դուրս գալու, և գնաց իր փաստաբանի մոտ: 
Սա, ինչպես դրված է փաստաբանների մոտ, խորամանկ բան առաջարկեց. "Գիտես Նասրեդին, ես միայն մի ելք եմ տեսնում. կազմակերպիր կեղծ թաղում, թող բոլորը մտածեն, թե դու մեռել ես: Ամբողջ քաղաքն 
այդ մասին կիմանա, իսկ դու գաղտնի կփախչես այստեղից: Պարտատերերդ կմտածեն, թե դու մեռել ես, իսկ մեռածից ի՞նչ վերցնես":

Միտքը պարզ էր և հրապուրիչ: Նասրեդինն այդպես էլ արեց. մտավ դագաղ ու մեռած ձևացավ: Ամբողջ քաղաքը հավաքվել էր թաղմանը: Սկզբից մի պարտատեր տխուր հրաժեշտ տվեց հանգուցյալին, հետո մյուսը, երրորդը... 
Ամեն ինչ խաղաղ էր, մինչև դագաղին մոտեցավ իններորդը: Նա գրպանից հանեց ատրճանակն ու գոչեց. "Հե՜յ, Նասրեդին, ափսո՜ս, որ դու մեռար, բայց ես միևնույն է, ինձ չեմ զրկի քեզ վրա մի երկու գնդակ արձակելու հաճույքից": Նասրեդինն ակնթարթորեն դուրս թռավ դագաղից ու աղերսեց. "Սպասի՛ր: Քեզ ես կվերադարձնեմ ամենն, ինչ պա՛րտք եմ":_

Մահվան հետ չեն կատակում, նրան չես խաբի: Ստի մեջ դեռ կարելի է ապրել, բայց մեռնել ստիպված ես իսկապես: Իսկ եթե ձևի համար մեռնել չես կարող, ուրեմն ձևականորեն ապրել էլ չի ստացվի: Դրանից միայն ավելի շատ անախորժություներ ես ունենում, խաբելով ոչնչի չես հասնի. ամեն ինչ ուղղակի ավելի խճճված է դառնում:

Եվ քո քլուխկոտրուկները լուծելու փորձերի հետ մեկտեղ, ավելի ու ավելի ես ցնորվում, չէ՞ որ հոգուդ խորքում հասկանում ես, թե որքան կեղծ է այդ ամենը: Դու գնում ես եկեղեցի... բայց դուք գոնե մեկ անգամ այնտեղ եղե՞լ եք: Այդ կեղծ կրոնը... բոլորը գալիս են ցուցադրելու միայն իրենց սարքովի աստվածավախությունը: Բայց ի՞նչ է դա տալիս: Տաճարը նույնպես լուծ է դառնում: Յուրաքանչյուր արարողություն՝ ստրկություն է: Տերտերները բռնադատում են քեզ, որովհետև լավ գիտեն մարդկային թուլությունները:

Կրոնը՝ աշխարհի ամենալուրջ խաղն է, իսկ նրա իմաստն այն է, թե ինչպես ազատությունից շղթաներ ձուլես: Ահա թե ինչու այնպիսիք, ինչպիսիք են Հիսուս և Քրիշնան, չափազանց վտանգավոր են. չէ՞ որ նրանք հորինած կյանք չեն առաջարկում, նրանք մի ինչ-որ իսկական բան են տալիս:

Հիսուս ասում է.


_Նա, ով մոտ է ինձ, 
մոտ է կրակին...
_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է.


_Նա, ով մոտ է ինձ, 
մոտ է կրակին..._

Ի՞նչ նա նկատի ունի, կրակ ասելով: Դա այն հուրն է, որի մեջ այրվում ես առանց մնացորդի: Թաթախվելով նրա մեջ, վերանում ես անհետ: Ամբոխը, որը ձեզանից ամեն մեկի մեջ է, լքել անհնար է՝ հենց այն է տառապանքներ բերողը, հենց նրա պատճառով էք դուք ձեզ վատ զգում: Ամբոխը պետք է այրվի, վերանա, զիջի իր տեղը կարծրացած միջուկին:

Կրակն՝ ալքիմիկական հասկացություն է. ամենն, ինչ պետք է կարծրանա, անց են կացնում կրակի միջով: Եթե ցանկանում ես ոսկուց ինչ-որ բան սարքել, մետաղը սկզբում պետք է հալեցնել: Միայն հալումն է մետաղը մաքրում խառնուրդներից, միայն այդպես կարելի է մաքուր ոսկի ստանալ՝ իսկ հետո արդեն կսարքես նրանից ինչ ուզես: Բայց սկզբում այն պետք է հալեցնել հնոցի մեջ: Նույն բանը տեղի է ունենում աշակերտի հետ. ուսուցիչը՝ կրակն է, և դու նախ և առաջ պետք է հալվես նրա մեջ, որպեսզի ազատվես ավելորդ ամեն ինչից և թողնես միայն անհրաժեշտը, դառնաս մաքուր, ամբողջական: Դրանից հետո կսկսվի կարծրացումը:

Սկզբում ուսուցիչը՝ կրակ է, բայց հետո նա անսահման զովություն է բերում: Սակայն ամենասկզբում նա շիկացնում է, և դա հրահրում է վախ: Տերտերների հետ շատ ավելի հեշտ է, չէ՞ որ նրանք նույնպիսի ձևացնողներ են, ինչպես դուք: Ոչ մի վտանգ չկա, և դու դա գիտես: Ծես կատարելը շատ հեշտ բան է, չէ՞ որ բոլորը հասկանում են, որ դա ձևականություն է: Շատ ավելի դժվար է մոտենալ Հիսուսին. նրանից կրակ է ժայթքում, և որքան ավելի ես մոտենում, այնքան ավելի շոգ է: Իսկ երբ աշակերտն արդեն կողքին է՝ հենց այդպես է վարվում իսկական աշակերտը. հավաքում է իր ամբողջ խիզախությունը և ու ավելի է մոտենում, դիմանում է կրակի շոգին, - և երբ աշակերտը շատ է մոտեցել, նա ընկնում է հնոցը: Հիսուս՝ հնոց է:

Բայց փոխարենը հետո, դուրս գալով կրակից, աշակերտն ամբողջովին փոխակերպված է. խառնուրդներ այլևս չկան, նա ուրիշ, մաքրված մետաղ է դարձել: Գունավոր մետաղները թանկարժեք են դարձել, երկաթը փոխակերպվել է ոսկու՝ դա էլեմենտների վերածում է: Մարդու մեջ վերածում՝ նշանակում է խզում անցյալի հետ: Քանի դեռ անցյալը կարևոր է, ուրեմն վերածում տեղի չի ունեցել, դա ուղղակի արտաքին տեսքի փոփոխություն է: Հենց դրանով դուք միշտ պետք է զբաղվեք:

Դուք ընդամենը փոքր-ինչ ձևափոխում եք ձեզ մեկ այստեղ մեկ այնտեղ: Կարկատաններ եք քաշում, բայց կարկատան անելը՝ հեղափոխություն լինելուց շատ է հեռու: Վերջին հաշվով դա ոչինչ չի տալիս. կարկատանը կարկատան է, իսկ պատռվածքը նրա տակ մնացել է: Իհարկե, մակերեսին ինչ-որ բան փոխվում է, բայց էությունը նույնն է: Ընդ որում անցյալն այնքան հզոր է, որ նույնսկ նորն էլ ոչ այնքան երկար է շնչում նորությամբ: Վաղ թե ուշ այն կձուլվի անցյալի հետ և հինավուրց կդառնա: Դու բարելավում ես քեզ, բայց բարելավումները դեպի հոգևորը չեն բերի: Հոգևորը նրանց հետ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի: Ու՞մ ես բարելավում: Դու հիվանդ ես, դու՝ ինքը հիվանդությունն ես, և դու ուղղակի սրում ես այն: Կարող ես փայլ տալ, կարող ես ներկել քեզ վառ, կարող ես թաքնվել նոր դեմքի տակ, որպեսզի այլանդակությունն այնքան վանող չլինի, բայց հիվանդությունը կմնա:

Վերածումը՝ ոչ թե ուղղակի կարկատան է, այլ լիակատար պառակտում անցյալի հետ: Դու հալվում ես ամբողջովին, ինչ-որ այլ բան ես դառնում: Ահա թե ինչի մասին է ասում Հիսուս՝ վերածննդի, հարության: Նախկինը գնում է, հայտնվում է լրիվ նորը: Եվ այդ նորը կարկատած չէ հնի վրա, նոր է ամեն ինչ՝ ահա թե ինչու է դա նոր ծնունդ: Դա ոչ թե հնի ձևափոխում է, ո՛չ: Անցյալը վերանում է անհետ, իսկ նրա տեղը գալիս է այն, ինչ առաջ երբեք չի եղել: Դա թռիչք է. անցյալը նահանջում է, գալիս է նորը, իսկ պատճառական կապ նրանց միջև չկա: Դա դժվար է հասկանալ, քանի որ մարդկանց մտքի գիտական խառնվածքը մարդկանց մոտ պատճառա-հետևանքային կապերից համակվածություն է հրահրել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մենք համոզված ենք, որ ամեն ինչ պատճառ ունի՝ նույնիսկ Բուդդան ու Քրիստոս: Մեզ թվում է, որ անցյալում նրանք ինչ-որ պատճառ են ունեցել: Ո՛չ: Եթե դուք մտածում եք, որ Բուդդան ծնվել է անցյալից, ուրեմն ոչինչ չեք հասկանում: Նրա համար անցյալ չկա, Բուդդան՝ կատարելապես նոր մարդ է, առաջ նա ընդհանրապես չի եղել: Եղել է Գաուտամա Սիդդհարթհա, բայց մինչև պայծառանալը Բուդդայից ոչինչ նրա մեջ չի եղել: Նախկինը կորչել է անէության մեջ, իսկ նորը հայտնվել է ոչ մի տեղից: Նորը հնի մեջ չի ծնվել, այն ուղղակի փոխարինել է նրան, որովհետև հինն այլևս չկա, նրա տեղում դատարկություն է միայն: Նորը հայտնվեց անհայտ է որտեղից, իսկ հինը գնաց չգիտես թե ուր: Նորն իր համար տեղ էր փնտրում, գտավ դատարկություն ինչ-որ սրտում և լցրեց այն իրենով:

Դա նույնն է, ինչ մութ սենյակը. ամուր փակված է, լուսամուտները վարագուրված են, նշույլ չի երևում: Բացում ես դուռը՝ և մութն անմիջապես վերանում է, շուրջբոլորը լույս է, դռնից ներխուժել է արևը: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք ասել, որ լույսի և արևի պատճառը քիչ առաջ սենյակում թագավորող ականակույր խավարն էր: Մի՞թե այդ լույսը մթից է ծնվել: Ո՛չ: Մութն ուղղակի վերացավ, իսկ նրա փոխարեն հայտնվեց լույսը: Նա ոչ մի կերպ կապված չէ մթի հետ, նա՝ հետևանք չէ, նա ուղղակի ինչ-որ նոր բան է: Լույսը սպասում էր դռան հետևում և, երբ այն բացվեց, նա անմիջապես ներս մտավ՝ նրան ընդամենը մուտք էր հարկավոր:

Խորհրդածումը, աղոթքը՝ սրանք բացված դռներ են: Նրանց շնորհիվ նախկինը՝ մու՛թը, - վերանում է և ամեն ինչ ողողվում է լույսով: Շողափայլ լույսը կապ չունի անցյալի հետ, մթի հետ նա ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի: Նրանց մեջ կա ճեղքվածք, դրանք ուղղակի տարբեր տարածքներ են, իրարից անկախ բաներ: Դա պետք է հասկանալ, հենց դրանում է այն հրաշքը, որն անդավաճանորեն խոստանում է իսկական հոգևորը: Գիտությունն անօգնական է այստեղ, այն աշխատում է տարատեսակության, ձևերը փոխելու, անընդհատականության հետ: Իսկ հոգևորը գործ ունի ճեղքումների, թռիչքների, ակնթարթային վերածման հետ:

Դու, անձդ, երբեք Հիսուս կամ Բուդդա դառնալ չես կարող՝ ճանապարհին ինքը անհատն է կանգնած, _դու_  ինքդ: Պետք է այրվել մինչև վերջ, վերանալ, հալվել: Երբ քո ներս  թափանցի Հիսուս, դու այլևս այնտեղ չես լինի: Անցյալը վաղեմի երազ կթվա, ասես նույնիսկ այդ ամենը քեզ հետ չի եղել. անցյալի հետ նույնացում այլևս չկա: 

Այդ պատճառով է, որ Հիսուս նման է կրակի: Մոտենալով նրան, պատրաստ եղիր զոհվել, չէ՞ որ Հիսուս _քեզ_ համար՝ անխուսափելի մահ է: Վերածնվելու համար՝ սկզբում պետք է մեռնել: Եվ նրանք, ովքեր վախենում են մահից, փախչում են Հիսուսից, ինչպես կրակից: Սարսափելի է մոտենալ նրան՝ նա վտանգավոր է, ինչպես անդունդ. երբ նայում ես ցած, գլուխդ պտտվում է և դու կարող ես ընկնել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասաց. _Նա, ով իմ կողքին է, մոտ է կրակին..._  - մահվան կողքին, երբ հինը կործանվում է և հանքաքարը հալվում է: Բայց նա էլի որոշ բան է ավելացնում այդ խոսքերին... եթե հաջողեցնես հանդուրժել Հիսուսի, Բուդդայի կամ Քրիշնայի կրակի ջերմությունը, կբացվեն նոր հնարավորություններ.


_Նա, ով մոտ է ինձ, 
մոտ է կրակին, 
և ով հեռու է ինձանից,
 հեռու է արքայությունից:_

Եթե անցնես Հիսուսի հնոցի միջով... Երբ աշակերտը դիմանում է ուսուցչի կրակին, նրա առջև անմիջապես նոր աշխարհ է սփռվում. Աստծո արքայությունը, անմահության, հավերժության և իսկական կյանքի  արքայությունը:

Եվ այդ պատճառով Հիսուս ասում է. "Ով մոտ է ինձ, կրակի մոտ է, իսկ ով հեռու է, հեռու է այդ արքայությունից": Փախչելով Հիսուսից, հեռանում ես նվիրական արքայությունից, որը կարող էր քոնը դառնալ: Այդ է դժբախտությունը. ուսուցիչը միաժամանակ և հրապուրում, և վախեցնում է: Ուզում ես մոտենալ, տեսնել արքայությունը՝ բայց բավական է մի քայլ անես, և քեզ այրում է բոցը և ուզում ես հեռու փախչել:

Պայծառացածի կողքին գտնվելն ամբողջ կյանքի խնդիր է դառնում. մեկ ուզում ես մոտենալ, մեկ փախչել, որքան ոտքերումդ ուժ կա: Երբ նա հեռու է, երազում ես նորից կողքին լինել և մոտենալ արքայությանը, չէ՞ որ հեռվից ջերմությունը չի զգացվում, իսկ արքայություն ընկնել ուզում ես, դա վերջնական նպատակ է: Քանի այն հասանելի չէ, ոչինչ չի իրականանա, ոչ մի բանի կյանք տալու անընդունակ անպտուղ արգանդ կմնա: Առանց այդ նպատակի ամեն ինչ իզուր կլինի և անիմաստ, առանց նրա կյանքդ կդառնա անմիտ մղջավանջ: Իսկ ուսուցչի կողքին անմիջապես զգում ես, որ կարող ես ծաղկել և բերք տալ:

Դա կարելի է զգալ նրա կողքին միայն, ով ինքն արդեն ծաղկել է: Միայն այնտեղ է, որ քո սերմը սկսում է նեղվել, անհարմար զգալ նրա պիրկ գրկում: Այն սկսում է շուռումուռ գալ, պայքարել ճնշող հումքի հետ, այն դուրս է պրծնում իր վանդակից և ընդվզում է հողից դեպի արև: Բայց դա հնարավոր է, միայն եթե դու պատրաստ ես անցնել կրակի միջով: Հենց այդ է աշակերտի գլխավոր դժվարությունը. ուսուցչին մոտենալու հետ միասին նրա միտքն ու մարմինը ցանկանում են փախչել հեռու: Իր փախուստի համար աշակերտն ամենատարբեր արդարացումներ է գտնում: Հոգում նա ամբողջ ժամանակ համոզում է իրեն, որ այդ մարդուց պետք է փախչել, նա չափազանց վտանգավոր է: Բայց բավական է աշակերտը գնա, և անմիջապես արթնանում է նախկին երազանքը...

Պետք է ինչ-որ բան որոշել, և այդ որոշումը պետք է վերջնական դառնա, որովհետև հետդարձի ճանապարհ չկա: Մտնելով հնոցը, անցյալն այլևս չես վերադարձնի: Հալվելով Հիսուսի մեջ, այլևս նախկինը չես դառնա: Դա անվերադառնալի քայլ է, չէ՞ որ արքայության բոցկլտումներն արտահայտվում են արդեն ձուլման պահին: Եվ այդ դեպքում կրակն այլևս չի այրում, քեզ հաճելի է և ուրախալի: Դու երախտապարտ ես նրան, ով քեզ համար ալքիմիկական հնոց դարձավ: Արքայությունը մոտ է, այն այլևս սարերի հետևում չէ...

Բավական է նկատես արքայության ցոլքերը, և կրակն այլևս կրակ չէ՝ այն արդեն չի այրում, այլ խաղաղեցնում է: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, աշխարհում դրանից ավելի հաճելի բան չկա: Բայց եթե հրաշունչ հնոց մուտք գործելուց քայլ առաջ շուռ գաս, փորձանքից չես խուսափի՝ ամեն ինչ առաջվանը կդառնա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Դուք այստեղ առաջին անգամը չեք, ձեզանից ամեն մեկը երկրագնդի վրա ապրում է ոչ թե առաջին անգամ: Դուք հին եք, ինչպես այս աշխարհը, դուք ավելի մեծ եք, քան այս մոլորակը, որովհետև ուրիշ մոլորակների վրա էլ եք ապրել: Տարիքով դուք՝ Տիեզերքի հասակակիցներն եք: Դուք եղել եք միշտ, չէ՞ որ ամենն, ինչ գոյություն ունի մեկ անգամ, գոյություն ունի հավերժ՝ Գոյը ինքը Գոյն է: Դուք Տիեզերքի անքակտելի մասնիկն եք: Դուք եղել եք շատ բուդդաների, հիսուսների և մուհամմեդների կողքին: Եվ ձեր փորձով հասկացել եք, թե որքան դժվար է նրանց կողքին լինել:

Սկզբում նրանք ձեզ հրապուրում էին: Դուք հեռու էիք, շատ հեռու՝ և նրանք գրավում էին դեպի իրենց, ձգում էին մագնիսի պես: Բայց որքան ավելի էիք  մոտենում, այնքան ավելի սարսափելի էր դառնում՝ դուք զգում էիք կրակի ջերմությունը: Առաջ դուք միշտ փախչում էիք հեռու, այդ պատճառով մինչև օրս թափառում եք Երկրի վրա: Բայց վաղ թե ուշ կհամարձակվեք և կմտնեք կրակի մեջ, քանզի այլընտրանք չկա: Առաջ դուք հաճախ էիք օգտվում կեղծ ուսուցիչներից, որոնց մեջ կրակ չկար. գնում էիք տերտերների մոտ, աղոթում էիք տաճարներում, մզկիթներում ու եկեղեցիներում, կատարում էիք ծեսեր և ձեր ժամանակն էիք ծախսում ամենատարբեր կեղծ բաների վրա, միայն թե մոռանաք Հիսուսի ու Քրիշնայի մասին: Հոգու խորքում դուք գիտեք, որ միայն նրանք են ինչ-որ իսկական բան տալիս, բայց դրա համար պետք է թաթախվել կրակի մեջ:

Պետք է մաքրվել, ամբողջովին լուծվել, որպեսզի հայտնվի դատարկությունը, որտեղ կարող է ներթափանցել արարման ճառագայթը, Աստծո լույսը: Եվ, երբ այն լցնի քեզ, չի մնա ոչ չարիք, ոչ _դուկհի,_  ոչ տառապանք: Դու կընկնես երանելի հավերժություն, որտեղ երջանկությունից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա: Եվ դա կգա ոչ թե դրսից, այն արդեն քո բնության մեջ է, հենց քո էության մեջ: Ինչ-որ արտաքին բանով հրահրված երջանկությունը չի կարող լինել հավերժ, չէ՞ որ արտաքինը կարելի է կորցնել: Այդպիսի երանությունը միշտ անցողիկ է:

Հավերժական, երկար, անդադար երջանկություն կարող է լինել այն դեպքում միայն, երբ դու հասկացել ես, որ դա՝ քո էությունն է, և ոչ ոք ի վիճակի չէ այն քեզանից խլել: Բայց դրա համար սեփական էությունը պետք է վերաձուլել ալքիմիկական հնոցի մեջ, մաքրել՝ և թողնել, որ այն կարծրանա: Նախկինը պետք է փոխարինվի նորով, անցյալը պետք է զոհվի և ճանապարհ տա գալիքին: Ահա թե ինչ գլխավոր որոշում պետք է ընդունի աշակերտը...

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Նա, ով մոտ է ինձ, 
մոտ է կրակին, 
և ով հեռու է ինձանից,
 հեռու է արքայությունից:_


Հիշեք. զգալով ջերմությունը, ընդունեք որոշում՝ հենց նրա՛ մեջ արժե թռնել: Իսկ եթե ուսուցիչը հանգստացնում է միայն, փախեք նրանից որքան ուժ ունեք՝ նա, հնարավոր է, լավ տերտեր է, բայց բոլորովին ուսուցիչ չէ: Հանգստացնում են տերտերները միայն, դրա համար էլ մարդիկ նրանց մոտ են գալիս:

Տերտերների մոտ գալիս են սփոփանքի հետևից, չէ՞ որ կյանքն այնքան զարհուրելի է: Տերտերը՝ հոգեբան է, նա ուղղակի հույս է տալիս: Նա լսում է քեզ և ասում է. "Մի վախեցիր, որդյակս: Ուղղակի աղոթիր, հույսդ դիր Աստծո վրա": Նա պնդում է. "Մի վախեցիր, Աստված գթասիրտ է և կների քո մեղքերը": Եթե վախենում ես մահից, նա կասի. "Մի վախեցիր, մեր հոգին հավերժ է, այն չի վա-խճանվում", իսկ եթե քեզ տանջում է խիղճդ, տերտերը կբացատրի, թե ինչպես ազատվես մեղքի զգացումից:
Ահա թե ինչ կասի նա. "Նվիրաբերիր ինչ-որ բան տաճարին ու եկեղեցուն: Բարեգործությունը՝ շատ լավ բան է, այն թեթևացնում է հոգիդ և մաքրում է մեղքերից: Բարի գործեր կատարիր. փողիդ մի մասը տուր դպրոցին կամ հիվանդանոցին, օգնիր ուրիշներին, ողորմություն տուր աղքատներին, տկարներին ու խեղճերին":

Դա ուղղակի սփոփանք է, նրանք չեն պահանջում, որ դու իսկապես փոխվես: Կարող ես բարձիթողի անել կրպակդ և աշխատել հանուն հասարակության, կարող ես քարոզիչ դառնալ աստծո մոռացված երկրում, բայց ինքդ կմնաս նախկինը, անցյալից այդքան հեշտ չես ազատվի: Առաջ դու բռնանում էիր ուրիշների վրա, հիմա օգնում ես նրանց, բայց ինքդ ոչ մի կերպ չես փոխվել՝ չկա թռիչք և ամեն ինչ շարունակվում է անընդմեջ:

Առաջ ժլատորեն փող էիր կուտակում, իսկ հիմա բաժանում ես նվիրատվությունների համար, բայց հոգուդ խորքում ամեն ինչ նույնն է: Դու, հավանաբար, ինքդ էլ ես հոգնել քո ժլատությունից և որոշել ես նոր բան փորձել՝ հիմա բաժանում ես փողդ: Գլխավորը, որ դու նշույլ անգամ չես փոխվել, քո էությունը չի փոխակերպվել: Այո, քեզ գնահատում են, շուրջդ բոլորը հիանում են. "Տե՛ս, ասես փոխե՛լ են նրան", - բայց դրանք իսկական փոփոխություններ չեն: Դու ուղղակի հարթում ես մեղքերդ, խիղճդ սկսել է քեզ տանջել:

Բարեգործությունը թեթևություն է բերում՝ զգացում, որ դու այնուամենայնիվ լավն ես, չնայած դա խաբուսիկություն է միայն: Դու ուղղակի փորձում ես հավասարակշռել կշեռքի նժարները, չէ որ նախկինում վատ էիր վարվում: Այսպես թե այնպես, դու ինքդ չես փոխվում՝ թվաբանության, հաշվապահության հասկացություններով մտածող նույն հաշվենկատ միտքն ես: Ի՞նչ է քո մեջ փոխվում: Այն գլխավորն էր, երբ դու կուտակում էիր, բայց ոչ պակաս կարևոր է հիմա էլ՝ ահա թե ինչու ես դու այդպես հպարտանում, որ բաժանում ես այն:

Առաջ դու հավատում էիր, որ ինչ-որ լավ բան ես անում. համառորեն աշխատում ես և հարստություն ես կուտակում, չէ՞ որ դա քեզ համար ամենակարևոր բանն էր: Դու համակված էիր փողով: Բայց փողը հիմա էլ սևեռուն գաղափար է մնացել. դու բաժանում ես այն և համոզված ես, իբր դրանով շատ օգնում ես մարդկանց: Այսպես թե այնպես, փողը բարձրագույն արժեք է մնացել: Փոխվել է ուղղվածությունը միայն. ժլատությունը փոխակերպվել է շռայլության: Բայց դու ինքդ ոչնչով չես փոխվել, մնացել ես նույնը, ինչպիսին կայիր, ուղղակի բնավորությունդ սկսել է արտահայտվել այլ կերպ: 

Առաջ դու պաշտում էիր սեքսը և ամբողջ կյանքդ նվիրել էիր դրան: Հիմա դու դարձել ես _բրահմաչարի_  և լիակատար չափավորություն ես ցուցաբերում: Կուշտ ես կանացից մինչև կոկորդդ, դրան վերջ ես տվել հավերժ... Մի՞թե: Դու ուղղակի մի ծայրահեղությունից մյուսն ես նետվել: Հիշեք, անցումը մի ծայրահեղությունից մյուսը միշտ էլ իսկական փոփոխությունների կեղծ զգացում է հրահրում: Բայց դա նույնն է, ինչ ոտքից՝ գլխի վրա կանգնես. միևնուն է, մարմինդ նախկինն է: Առաջ դու ոտքիերիդ վրա էիր կանգնած՝ և դա ավելի բնական բան էր, սեքսը՝ բնական երևույթ է: Իսկ հիմա կանգնել ես գլխիդ և ենթադրում ես, իբր ամեն ինչ միանգամից փոխվեց: Բայց դիրքդ փոխելը քեզ՝ փոխե՞լ է: Այո, դու ծոմ ես պահում, բայց հոգում նախկինն ես, կաթիլ անգամ չես փոխվել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Աբդուլան, Խոջա Նասրեդինի ընկերը, վաղուց պատրաստվում էր կատարել  հաջ՝  ուխտագնացություն Մեքքա: Նա արդեն երիտասարդ չէր, բայց վերջերս ամուսնացել էր մի պատանի գեղեցկուհու հետ: Իհարկե, նա չէր էլ մտածում իր հաջը չկայացնել, բայց վախենում էր ջահել կնոջը թողնել միայնակ՝ իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե նա հանկարծ դավաճանի ամուսնուն: Ի՞նչ անել: Նա գնեց կուսության գոտի և հագցրեց կնոջ վրա: Մի բան էր վատ՝ ինչպե՞ս վարվել բանալու հետ: Հետը ուխտագնացության վերցնել, այնքան էլ գեղեցիկ բան չէր, դա անվերջ խղճի խայթ էր հարուցելու՝ տհաճ էր ընդունել փաստը, որ կնոջդ չես վստահում: Եվ հետո բանալին հիշեցնելու է կանացի թովչանքների մասին, անարժան մտքեր է հարուցելու... Մտածեց Աբդուլան ու գնաց իր ընկեր Նասրեդինի մոտ:

Նասրեդինն արդեն զառամյալ էր, համարյա հարյուր տարեկան, և կարելի էր չկասկածել, որ կանայք վաղուց նրան չեն հրապուրում: Իսկ նրանք, ում կանայք չեն հրապուրում, առանձնահատուկ հաճույքով են դատում զսպվածության մասին: Եվ Նասրեդինը նույնպես սիրում էր խոսել այն մասին, թե որքան բարեպաշտ է ինքը և որքան սանձարձակ են նրանք, ովքեր ավելի ջահել են: "Ինչի՞ վրա եք ծախսում ձեր ժամանակը, - լինում էր, հանդիմանում է նա: - Չէ՞ որ դա անիմաստություն է, ուժերի իզուր ծախսում: Դա ոչինչ չի տալիս":

Աբդուլան եկավ նրա մոտ և ասաց. "Նասրեդին, ինձ օգնություն է հարկավոր: Դու գիտես, որ ես երիտասարդ կին ունեմ, նրանից աչք թողնել չի կարելի, իսկ ինձ ժամանակն է Մեքքա գնալու: Ես կուսության գոտի եմ գնել, միայն թե չգիտեմ, թե ում վստահեմ բանալին: Դու՝ իմ լավագույն ընկերն ես, դու՝ կողմնակից ես զսպվածության: Թող բանալին քեզ մոտ լինի: Իսկ ես մի երեք ամսից կվերադառնամ":

"Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դու առաջին հերթին իմ մասին ես մտածել, - շնորհակալություն հայտնեց Նասրեդինը: -Ես միշտ պատրաստ եմ օգնել ընկերոջս: Հավաստիացնում եմ քեզ, որ դու չէիր կարող բանալին ավելի վստահելի ձեռքերում թողնել: Մի՛ անհանգստացիր, քո պատիվը չի տուժի":

Աբդուլայի սիրտը հանգստացավ: Նա գիտեր, որ խնդիրը լուծված է. նախ, իր ընկերն արդեն իննսունն անց է, և երկրորդ, արդեն մոտ քսան տարի ջերմեռանդորեն զսպվածություն է քարոզում: Երջանիկ իր այդքան հաջող ընտրությունից,Աբդուլան ճանապարհ ընկավ: Բայց մի ժամ էլ չէր անցել, երբ հետևից էշի սմբակների ձայն լսվեց: Մեծ զարմանքով Աբդուլան տեսավ, որ հետևից, շնչասպառ ու քրտնած, սլանում է Նասրեդինը:

"Աբդուլա՜, Աբդուլա՜, - գոռում էր Նասրեդինը: -  Դու շփոթել ես բանալի՜ն":_


Ահա թե ինչ է լինում ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղություն ընկնել սիրող մտքի հետ: Բացասականը դրականի հետ փոխելով, հեշտությամբ կվերադառնաս նախկինին, չէ՞ որ մեկն առանց մյուսի գոյություն չունի: Զարմանալի չէ, որ _բրահմաչարիները,_  վանականներն ու ճգնավորներն ամբողջ ժամանակ մտածում են սեքսի մասին, - եթե նրանք անխոնջ դատապարտում են այն, նշանակում է, միայն այդ մասին էլ մտածում են, չէ՞: Եթե հրաժարվում ես, ուրեմն երկու ծայրահեղություններից էլ, բայց մարդիկ ընդունակ չեն դրան՝ նրանք միշտ ընտրում են մեկը, իսկ մյուսը դեն են նետում: Բայց դեն նետածը միշտ վերադառնում է, ճնշվածը՝ ընդարձակվում է:

Ավելի լավ է դեն նետես երկուսն էլ, դա իրոք հնարավոր է, բայց այդ դեպքում դու արդեն ոչ _բրահմաչարի_  ես, ոչ էլ սեքսի մոլագար՝ դու ուղղակի խուսափում ես ծայրահեղություններից: Ճիշտ նույնպես կարելի դառնալ ոչ տղամարդ և ոչ կին: Ահա թե ինչ նկատի ուներ Հիսուս, երբ խոսում էր "Աստծո ներքինիների" մասին՝ դա նրանց մասին է, ովքեր երկու ծայրահեղությունն էլ դեն են նետել: Հակառակ դեպքում երկուսն էլ կմնան. ժլատը հանակարծակի կարող է բարեգործությամբ զբաղվել, բայց նրա հոգու ժլատությունը ոչ մի տեղ չի կորել: Ես շատ ժլատների եմ տեսել, շատ-շատերի... Եվ նրանք միշտ երկու ծայրահեղություններից մեկին էին պատկանում. կամ կուտակում էին, կամ շռայլորեն ցրիվ էին տալիս իրենց փողերը: Սովորական կծծին իր փողերը գուլպայի մեջ է պահում՝ և հասարակությունը դեմ է դրան. շուռ տված ժլատը բաժանում է փողերն աջ ու ձախ, և շուրջը բոլորը գոհ են: Բայց երկուսն էլ աշխարհում ամենից շատ փողն են սիրում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Մեռավ Խոջա Նասրեդինը, իսկ կես տարի անց նրա կնոջ ժամանակն էլ եկավ: Իսկ այդ զույգն ամենաժլատն էր շրջապատում: Խոջայի մահամերձ կինը կանչեց հարևանուհուն և ասաց. 
"Լսիր, Ռեհամա, ես ուզում եմ, որ ինձ թաղեն սև մետաքսե զգեստով: Բայց այդ զգեստս համարյա նոր է, կտորը սարսափելի թանկ, ափսոս է գերեզման տանել: Դու վարվիր ահա թե ինչպես. 
զգեստը երկու կես արա: Հետևի մասը պահիր քեզ, կձևես ինչ-որ բան քեզ համար, իսկ ինձ ուղղակի կծածկես դեմի կեսով: Չէ՞ որ ես մեջքի վրա պառկած եմ լինելու դագաղում՝ 
ոչ ոք չի նկատի":

Հարևանուհին ականջներին չհավատաց: Նախ, որ նրա ասածը սարսափելի հիմարություն էր, - բայց հարևանուհուն ավելի շատ ցնցեց, որ Խոջայի կինը նման շռայլություն է ցուցաբերում իր հանդեպ:

"Այստեղ, կարող է և, ոչ ոք չի նկատի, - հակաճառեց հարևանուհին, - բայց ի՞նչ կլինի դրախտի դռների առջև, երբ դուք Խոջայի հետ վեր բարձրանաք ոսկե աստիճաններով: Հրեշտակները կծիծաղե՛ն ձեզ վրա":

Խոջայի կինը բարձր հռհռաց: "Այդ մասին կարող ես չանհանգստանալ, - հավաստիացրեց նա: - Ինձ վրա ոչ ոք չի էլ նայի, բոլորի աչքերը մեխված կլինեն Խոջայի վրա՝ չէ՛ որ ես նրան առանց վարտիք եմ թաղել":_


Ժլատը մնում է ժլատ, Չարը՝ չար, մոլագարը՝ մոլագար: Ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղություն անցնելը ոչինչ չի տալիս, հիշե՛ք: Դրանից էլ հենց օգտվում են ստախոս կրոնները, նրանք միշտ հակադրությունն են ընդգծում: Եթե դու լիքն ես զայրույթով, նրանք ասում են քեզ. "Սովորիր կարեկցել, սիրիր մերձավորիդ, ինչպես քեզ: Եղիր բարյացկամ, ոչ ոքու հանդեպ չարամիտ մի եղիր՝ և քեզ կփոխհատուցվի՛": Եթե դու ժլատ ես, քեզ կասեն. "Զսպիր ժլատությունդ, հակառակ դեպքում այն աշխարհում վարձահատույց ես լինելու": Բայց դա նորից նույն ժլատության կոչն է՝ չէ՞ որ խոսքը գնում է արդարացի հատուցման մասին: Տուր ողորմություն, բարեգործություն արա՝ ամեն ինչ կփոխհատուցվի՛: Այստեղ տալիս ես ռուպի՝ այն աշխարհում միլիո՛ն կստանաս: Դա կեղծ բարեպաշտության սովորությունն է. քեզ ուղղակի օգնում են մյուս ծայրահեղության մեջ ընկնել՝ և հոգիդ թեթևանում է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Միտքը սիրում է այս ու այն կողմ ընկնել, չէ՞ որ միօրինակությունը շուտով սկսում է ձանձրացնել: Մյուս ծայրահեղությունը վերադարձնում է զգացումների սրությունը, նրա շնորհիվ հեշտ է ինքդ քեզ խրախուսել: Շատակերը վաղ թե ուշ զգում է, որ մինչև կոկորդը կուշտ է: Կերակրից համ էլ չես զգում արդեն, քաղց չկա, ուտելիքն առաջվա ուրախությունը չի բերում: Այստեղ է, որ սկսում է գլուխդ մտնել սովելու մասին միտքը... Բանն այն չէ, որ ազատվել ես վատ սովորությունից՝ ոչ, ուղղակի ժամանակավորապես սովելը նրան հետ կբերի նախկին երջանկությունը, հետ կվերադառնա ուտելու հանդեպ սիրելի ագահությունը: Սովելը հենց նրանց համար էլ նախատեսված է, ով իրեն ոչնչում չի արգելում: Երկու օր ծոմ ես պահում՝ և ախորժակդ վերադարձել է, նորից կարելի է փորդ լցնել ինչով հասնի:

Սեքսից հետո մարմինը ժամանակավորապես հանգստանում է՝ իհարկե, ընդամենը մեկ օրով, ոչ ավելի, բայց հիմա նա բավարարված է և ոչ մի սեքս չի ուզում: Սեքսից հետո և տղամարդիկ և կանայք միտք են անում, դեն չնետե՞ն արդյոք այդ հիմարությունը: Չէ՛ որ դա անիմաստություն է: Զգացուների գագաթնակետն անցնում է, ամեն ինչ շուրջդ գորշանում է, և քեզ թվում է, որ հիմա արդեն դու վերջնական որոշում ես ընդունել: Բայց այդպես չէ՛: Կանցնի մեկ օր ընդամենը, և մարմնումդ նորից կհայտնվի էներգիա, կվերադառնա քաղցը՝ և դու կդադարեցնես քո կարճատև ինքնազսպումը: Սեքսը մեկօրյա ինքնազսպման վրա է հիմնված: Որքան ավելի ես մեծանում, այնքան ավելի շատ ժամանակ է անհրաժեշտ ուժերդ վերականգնելու համար: Բայց երբ այն կուտակում ես, քեզ համակում է նախկին զգացումդ:

Դրանք ծայրահեղություններ են: Թվացյալ և իսկական հոգևորի մեջ մի մեծ տարբերություն կա. առաջինն օգնում է մի ծայրահեղությունից քեզ մյուսը գցել, չնայած դա քո էությունը չի փոխում, իսկ երկրորդն օգնում է ընդհանրապես ազատվել ծայրահեղություններից: Ահա թե ինչու իսկական հոգևորը կրակի է նման: Հիսուս ասում է.


_Նա, ով մոտ է ինձ, 
մոտ է կրակին, 
և ով հեռու է ինձանից,
 հեռու է արքայությունից:_

Արքայությունն այնտեղ է, որտեղ դեպի ոչ մի ծայրահեղության ձգողություն չկա: Այն ինչ-որ տեղ հեռվում չէ, այն միշտ կողքիդ է, ներսումդ: Ուղղակի ցանկություններդ քողարկում են նրան, ահա և վերջ:

Ցանկությունները մշուշապատում են հայացքդ, բայց երբ դու սեքսին ոչ դեմ ես ոչ կողմ, երբ քեզ չեն հրապուրում ոչ շատակերությունը, ոչ սովելը, երբ քեզ ուղղակի ոչինչ պետք չէ, աչքերիդ մշուշը ցրվում է, տեսողությունդ հստականում է՝ և դու տեսնում ես: Այդ հստակության մեջ էլ ուրվագծվում է արքայությունը: Այն միշտ քո մեջ էր, բայց դու նրան չէիր նկատում՝ քո տեսողությունը լիքն էր ցանկություններով, ինչպես արցունքներով: Իմիջիայլոց, հենց ցանկություններն են թախիծ ու արցունքներ բերում, չէ որ դրանք՝ չիրականացված երազներ ու հույսեր են: Քո աչքերի առջև՝ համատարած ցանկություններ են, դրա համար էլ հայացքդ հստակ չէ: Իսկ երբ աչքերումդ ոչ ձգտումներ կան, ոչ հույսեր, ոչ հիասթափություններ՝ հայացքդ հստակ է, - և դու առաջին անգամ տեսնում ես արքայության առկայծումները...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուսի կողքին, պայծառացածի կողքին անցնում ես կրակի միջով: Նրա մեջ այրվում են քո բոլոր ցանկությունները, բոլոր ծայրահեղությունները՝ այն, ինչ այս աշխարհից է և նրա հետևանքը: Այրվում են բոլոր հույսերը, քանզի ցանկությունները հույսերով են կենդանի: Այդ կրակի մեջ այրվում են անցյալը և ապագան, մնում է միայն "այժմ և այստեղ". չկա ոչ անցած, ոչ գալիք: Ամբողջ էներգիան ուղղվում է ներս՝ և տեղի են ունենում փոփոխություններ: Դուրս նայելու իմաստ չկա այլևս. անցյալը զրկվում է իմաստից, այն մեռած է, իսկ ապագան դեռ չի եկել, չկա, - ուրեմն ինչի՞ն նայես: Մնում է միայն ընկղմվել քո ներսը: Էներգիան պետք է շարժվի: Չգտնելով ելք, այն ներս է ուղղվում՝ այնտեղ, որտեղ Աստծո արքայությունն է:


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եկեք ինձ մոտ, 
քանզի իմ լուծը` բարիք է 
և իշխությունն իմ հեզահամբույր է..._

Սրանից պետք է մի լավ գլուխ հանել: Հիշեք այս խոսքերը, նրանք ձեզ շատ կօգնեն:

Երբ հանդիպում ես այնպիսի մեկին, ինչպիսին Հիսուս է, գլխումդ ակամա հարց է ծագում. "Ինչու՞ ես պետք է նրան հավատամ: Լիակատար վստահությունը ստրկության է նման": Ներքին հակասության զգացում է ծագում, չէ՞ որ Հիսուս ասում է. "Ես  կօգնեմ քեզ դառնալ ազատ: Ես եկել եմ քեզ լիակատար ազատություն տալու համար", - բայց անմիջապես պահանջում է ամբողջովին ենթարկվել իրեն: Ինչ-որ հակասական բան է ստացվում. "Ինչու՞ հպատակվել: Ինչու՞ ես պետք է ենթարկվեմ ինչ-որ մեկին: Մի՞թե դա ազատություն է": Ինչ-որ բան չի համընկնում և դու մտածում ես. "Թող հենց հիմա՛ ինձ ազատություն տա: Ես ընդհանրապես ոչ ոքու չե՛մ ուզում հպատակվել: Ինչու՞ նա պետք է իմ տերը դառնա: Ինչու՞ բոլոր գուրուները, բոլոր ուսուցիչները ցանկանում են իմ հոգու տիրակալը դառնալ":

Հիսուս ասում է.


_Եկեք ինձ մոտ, 
քանզի իմ լուծը` բարիք է 
և իշխությունն իմ հեզահամբույր է..._

"Այո, ես հասկանում եմ, թե դու ինչ ես զգում, - դրանով ասում է նա: - Քեզ թվում է, թե սա հերթական ստրկություն է": Բայց մինչև Հիսուս չազատագրի քեզ, դու չես իմանա ուղղակի, թե ի՛նչ է ազատությունը:

Մեզ միայն ստրկությունն է հայտնի: Որտեղ էլ լինես, դու՝ ստրուկ ես: Դու հպատակվում ես ուրիշին հանուն սիրո: Սերը գայթակղում է ազատության խոստովանությամբ, բայց երբեք այն չի բերում: Նայեք ցանկացած ամուսնական զույգին՝ դա փոխադարձ ճնշում է, ծանր լուծ: Դու աշխարհ ես եկել ազատություն որոնելու, բայց ամենուր բանտեր են միայն: Քողարկվելով "ազատություն" բառով, մարդիկ ուղղակի ստրկացնում են իրար. ազգությունը՝ լուծ է, ռասայական պատկանելիությունը՝ ճնշում, կրոնը՝ ստրկություն: Նույնիսկ սերը՝ իհարկե, կոչեցյալ "սերը", - նույնպես ստրկություն է: Մենք մեր ուսերին ուժից վեր բեռ ենք կրում: Իսկ հետո հայտնվում է Հիսուս՝ և նա նույնպես ուզում է, որ հպատակվեն իրեն: Բնականաբար, անմիջապես ծագում է միտք. "Այդ ինչու՞: Ինձ նորից ուզում են ստրկացնել":

Բայց Հիսուս այդ չի էլ հերքում. այս պահին, քանի դեռ չես հասունացել, ուղղակի անկարող ես հասկանալ, թե ինչ բան է ազատությունը: Դրա համար էլ նա ասում է. _"Եկեք ինձ մոտ, քանզի իմ լուծը՝ բարիք է..."_   Ոչինչ ավելի նա չի խոստանում: Նա չի ասում. "Դու ազատ կդառնաս հենց հիմա": Այո, դա նույնպես հնարավոր է, բայց նա այդ չի խոստանում: Նա ասում է ազնվորեն. "...իմ լուծը բարիք է և իշխանությունն իմ՝ հեզահամբույր":

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այս աշխարհում լուծը միշտ ծանր է. մեզ ամենուր շրջապատում են ինչ-որ տերեր, որոնք ինչ-որ բան են պահանջում: Նրանք վտանգավոր են ու կատաղի, նրանք նման են առյուծների, որոնք ցատկում են քեզ վրա և սպառնում են վիզդ ոլորել: Բայց Հիսուս ազնվորեն ասում է. "Առայժմ ես խոստանում եմ միայն այն, ինչ դու ի վիճակի ես հասկանալ. իմ լուծը չի ծանրաբեռնի քեզ, այն բարիք է": Եվ եթե մտածում ես, թե պե՞տք է արդյոք հպատակվել, նշանակում է, որ դու դեռևս պատրաստ չես ազատ լինել: Դու ուղղակի գերադասում ես նախկին ստրկությունդ ազատության դիմակի տակ, որովհետև քո գլխավոր ստրկատերերը քո միտքը, քո ցանկություններն են: Ինքդ, առանց կողքից օգնության, նրանց ճնշումից չես ազատվի:

Դու այնքան երկար ես ապրել բանտում, որ ընտելացել ես այն քո հարազատ տունը համարել: Իսկ այդ բանտը շատ զգոն են հսկում, և այդ պատճառով առանց կողմնակի օգնության այնտեղից անհնար է փախչել: Պետք մեկը, ով ինքը կարողացել է դուրս պրծնել այնտեղից և գիտի փախուստի ճանապարհը:

Հենց այդ էլ խոստանում է ուսուցիչը. նա ասում է, որ նույնպես ապրել է այդ բանտում, բայց հաջողեցրել է դուրս պրծնել, նա գտել է գաղտնի անցքը, կարողացել է գտնել կողպեքների բանալիները, հորինել է իր փախուստի ծրագիրը՝ և փախել է: Հիմա նա կարող է օգնել նաև քեզ: Երբ պինդ քնած ես, ստիպել ինքդ քեզ արթնանալ՝ չես կարող: Պետք է, որ ինչ-որ մեկն արթնացնի քեզ՝ թող նույնիսկ հասարակ զարթուցիչը, բայց դա նույնպես արտաքին ինչ-որ  բան է: Թեև, զարթուցիչի վրա առանձնապես պետք չէ հույս դնել. դու կարող ես երազումդ տեսնել, ասենք, եկեղեցի, և դու կարող ես ենթադրել որ դա ուղղակի զանգերի ղողանջն է: Զաեթուցիչը երազիդ մասը կդառնա, և դու չես արթնանա: Այդ պատճառով պետք է ոչ թե ինչ-որ բան, այլ ինչ-որ մեկը, ոչ թե մեխանիկական ինչ-որ սարք, այլ կենդանի ուսուցիչ՝ նա, ով ինքը քնած չէ և քեզ էլ երազներ տեսնել թույլ չի տա, ով կթափահարի ուսերդ:

Հիսուս ասում է. "Վաղ թե ուշ դու այդ ազատությունը կստանաս, բայց հիմա ես կարող եմ միայն մի բան խոստանալ. իմ լուծը՝ բարիք է, իմ ճնշումը՝ թեթև է, _և իշխանությունս՝ հեզահամբույր..."_

Հպատակվել՝ նշանակում է դեն նետել հազար ու մի բնազդների ու ցանկությունների բեռը և քո միակ տերը ուսուցչիդ դարձնել: Եվ այդ իշխանությունը հեզահամբույր է՝ բազում պատճառներով: Նախ և առաջ դա ուսուցիչ է: Մեկ տեր ունենալը միշտ էլ ավելի լավ է: Նույնիսկ երկու տերն՝ արդեն իսկ խառնաշփոթ է, էլ ի՞նչ խոսենք հազարների մասին: Դու ստանում ես միլիոն իրար հակասող կարգադրություններ, քեզ միանգամից տարբեր կողմեր են քաշքշում. լիակատար խառնաշփոթ: Հենց այդպես են խելագարվում. խեղճն ուղղակի չգիտի, ինչ անի, ում լսի, ում հետևից գնա: Ժլատությունը կարգադրում է. "Կուտակիր փողերդ", հաճույքը պնդում է. "Մի՛ խնայիր ոչինչ հանուն սեքսի": Դա էլ հենց դժբախտությունն է՝ ու՞մ լսես, եթե կարգադրությունները հակասում են իրար:

Եվ այդպիսի ցանկությունները լիքն են, և բոլորը չեն համընկնում մեկը մյուսին: Չարությունը ֆշշացնում է. "Սպանի՛ր նրան, ծեփիր պատի վրա", իսկ վախը թոթովում է. "Ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Եթե սպանես, քեզ մահապատժի կենթարկեն: Համբերիր, ժպտա ուղղակի": Ուրեմն ի՞նչ ընտրես: Տերերը շատ են, դու մեկը, իսկ սիրաշահել պետք է բոլորին:

Այդ պատճառով ավելի լավ է մեկ տեր ունենալ: Դու կմոռանաս հազար ձայները և միայն Հիսուսին կլսես: Ծայրահեղ դեպքում, ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը կարող ես նրա վրա դնել: Առավել ևս, որ նա ասում է, որ իր լուծը՝ բարիք է...

Ինչու՞ է բարիք: Նա քեզ առաջարկում է հնազանդվել իրեն միայն նրա համար, որպեսզի դու ազատվես ուրիշ տերերի լծից: Բավական է ազատվես ցանկություններիցդ, և նա քեզ իր լծից էլ կազատի: Դա միայն ժամանակավոր համաձայնություն է, այն հավերժ չէ: Երբ ցանկություններ չմնան, պետք չի լինի ենթարկվել ոչ ոքու: Ուսուցիչն ինքը քեզ կասի. "Հիմա կարող ես դեն նետել իմ լուծն էլ, չէ՞ որ դու պայծառացել ես, դու քո սեփական լույսն են ձեռք բերել, հիմա դու ինքդ ես քո տերը":

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եկեք ինձ մոտ, 
քանզի իմ լուծը` բարիք է 
և իշխությունն իմ հեզահամբույր է...

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Նա, ով խմել է իմ շուրթերից, 
կդառնա ինձ նման: 
Ես նույնպես, ինքս կդառնամ նա, 
և գաղտնիքը կբացահայտվի նրան:_


Ժամանակավորապես ենթարկվելը՝ անցումնային փուլ է: Այն գործում է այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև աշակերտն ինքը ուսուցիչ կդառնա: Եվ, երբ ամբողջովին հանձնում ես քեզ քո ուսուցչին, դու միաձուլվում ես նրա հետ, կորչում է դիմադրության գաղափարն անգամ: Դու այլևս չկաս, ինքնասիրությանը վերջ է տրված, այն դեն է նետված: Իսկ երբ դու չկաս, ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում հնազանդությունը. "Ես չկամ, կաս միայն դու, առաջնորդիր ինձ ուր պետք է... Ոչ թե ես եմ որոշում, այլ դու: Ես ուղղակի ստվերի պես գալիս եմ քո հետևից: Ես հավատում եմ քեզ, ինչպես կույրն է հավատում ուղեվարին: Եթե նույնիսկ կարգադրես ինձ ինքնասպան լինել, ես առանց կասկածի կնետվեմ անդունդը: Ինձանից երբեք չես լսի "ոչ", այսուհետև ես ասում եմ միայն. "այո՛, այո՛, այո՛": Այդ վճռական "այո"-ն էլ հենց լիակատար ինքնանվիրումն է:

Ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում: Դա նշանակում է, որ այսուհետև քո ինքնասիրությունը լուռ է, այն զրկվել է իմաստից և աջակցությունից: Եվ եթե քեզ հաջողվի, մի պահ, երբ դու արդեն անհետացել ես, դուռը կբացվի՝ և քո մեջ կթափանցի Հիսուս, քեզ կհամակի Բուդդայի փայլքը...

Ինչու՞ այդքան սարսափելի է հավատ ընծայելը: Ուղղակի, երբ քո դռները լայն բացվեն, դու չափազանց խոցելի կդառնաս: Դու վախենում ես քեզ շրջապատող աշխարհից. ամբողջ կյանքդ կողպված նստել ես քո մռայլ խցիկում, և աչքերդ սովոր են մթությանը՝ հիմա դու վախենում ես վառ լույսից: Թերևս, երբ դուռը բացվի, հնարավոր է, սկզբում դու ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չես տեսնի: Լույսն այնքան կուրացնող է, որ դու կկոցես աչքերդ: Վախը հրահրված է նրանից, որ դու ոտք ես դնում անծանոթ արահետի վրա, իսկ գիտակցությունդ աշխարհում ամենից շատ հենց անհայտությունից է վախենում: Բայց անհայտը՝ Աստվա՛ծ է, անհայտը՝ Հիսու՛ս է: Նա՝ անճանաչելիի պատգամաբերն է, անտեսանելի արևի ճառագայթը: Արևը շատ է հեռու, բայց նրա շողն արդեն թակում է քո դուռը: Եվ հպատակվել նշանակում է բացել այն...

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Նա, ով խմել է իմ շուրթերից..._

Այս խոսքերը խորհրդանշական են և լիքն են իմաստով: Իրար շուրթերից խմում են միայն սիրահարվածները: Դա էլ հենց համբույրն է. համբուրելով սիրելիիդ, նրա շուրթերից ըմպում ես մարմնի հյութը: Եվ դա արբեցնում է, դա ամենահզոր թմրադեղն է, ալկոհոլը դրա հետ չես համեմատի: Նման մի բան կա նաև հոգևոր մակարդակի վրա. աշակերտը խմում է իր ուսուցչի շուրթերից: Դա ոչ թե մարմնական կապ է, այլ ամենախորին. աշակերտը սեղմվում է ուսուցչի էությանն իր ամբողջ էությամբ, դա թե գրկախառնություն է և թե նուրբ համբույր: Ահա թե ինչ նկատի ունի Հիսուս...


_Նա, ով խմել է իմ շուրթերից, 
կդառնա ինձ նման: 
Ես նույնպես, ինքս կդառնամ նա, 
և գաղտնիքը կբացահայտվի նրան:_

Ընդհանրապես, ուտելիքի և խմելիքի խորհրդանիշներից Հիսուս հաճախ է օգտվում: Նա ասում է. "Համտեսիր ինձ, խմիր ինձ, ներծծիր ինձ ամբողջովին": Ահա թե որտեղից է այդպիսի համեմատությունը. նա ցանկանում է, որ դու ներծծես իրեն քո մեջ, յուրացնես առանց մնացորդի, քո սեփական էության մասը դարձնես՝ և այդ ժամանակ ոչ աշակերտ ոչ ուսուցիչ չի լինի, տարբերությունն ամբողջովին կջնջվի: Չեն լինի տեր ու ծառա՝ և, նշանակում է, ստրուկն էլ ինքն իր տերը կդառնա: Այդ ճամանակ Հիսուսը՝ դու ես, ես էլ՝ դու ես: Մենք դարձել ենք դու, դու դարձել ես մենք. այլևս տարբերություն չկա: Հիսուսի համար այն առաջ էլ չկար, տարբերությունը միայն քո աչքին էր երևում: 

Հնազանդությունը նշանակում է, որ դու նույնպես հրաժարվում ես տեսնել այդ տարբերությունը՝ դու պատրաստ ես միաձուլվել: Դա սիրահարություն է, չէ որ նույնիսկ սովորական, երկրային սիրո մեջ ստիպված ես զոհաբերել ինքնասիրությունդ՝ գոնե մեկ ակնթարթ: Թող միայն մի պահ, բայց դու միաձուլվում ես սիրելի մարդու հետ: Ձեր մարմինները մի պահ մի ամբողջություն են դառնում, շրջանը փակվում է: Նրանք անքակտելիորեն միահյուսվում են, միաձուլվում են իրար, զրկվում են անկախությունից: Մի ակնթարթ հետո ամեն ինչ առաջվա պես է, չէ՞ որ մարմնով հավերժ չես կարող միաձուլվել՝ դա միայն հոգով է հնարավոր: Մարմինները նյութական են, նրանք կարող են միայն անվերջ մոտենալ, բայց միաձուլում տեղի չի ունենում:

Իսկ հոգիները եթերային են, անմարմին: Նրանք՝ ինչպես մոմի լույսն է. վառում ես մեկը՝ և սենյակում լույս է, երկրորդը՝ և լույս է ավելի: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք առաջին լույսը բաժանել երկրորդից: Ոչ, լույսը մեկն է, այն միաձուլվել է միասնական պայծառության մեջ: Հոգևորը՝ լույս է:

Երբ աշակերտը ուսուցչին թույլ է տալիս ներթափանցել իր մեջ... Այո, դա ինչ-որ բանով նման է սեռական միահյուսմանը, բայց շատ ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա: Այդ ժամանակ աշակերտը կանացի սկիզբ է դառնում: Ահա թե ինչու է խոսքը գնում հնազանդության մասին. կինը հասնում է գագաթնակետին, երբ տրվում է ամբողջովին, նրա համար հենց դա է սերը: Նա տալիս է իրեն, նա ագրեսիվ չէ, նրա դերը պասսիվ է: Նվաճողականությունը՝ տղամարդկային բնագիծ է, այդ տղամարդն է նվաճում, ներթափանցում: Իսկ աշակերտը պետք է կին դառնա. պասսիվ, դիմադրություն չցուցաբերող: Նա պետք է ամբողջովին տրվի ուսուցչին: Ուսուցիչը՝ տղամարդկային սկիզբն է: Եթե խորը մտածես, հենց այդ է պատճառը, որ աշխարհում այդքան  քիչ են կին ուսուցիչները: Դա հազվադեպ երևույթ է, նման բան պատահել է մի երկու անգամ ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում՝ բայց այդպիսի կանանց մեջ կանացին քիչ էր:

Նման բան եղել է, օրինակ, Քաշմիրում: Այնտեղ մի կին էր ապրում Լալլա անունով: Այդպիսի ասացվածք կա, որ Քաշմիրում, իբր, միայն երկու անուն գիտեն. Ալլահ ու Լալլա: Եվ ուրեմն, նա նշանավոր կին էր, միայն թե... Դժվար է պատկերացնել, բայց կանացի քիչ բան կար նրա մեջ. նա ամբոպղջ կյանքը մերկ էր ման գալիս: Կանայք սովորաբար թաքցնում են իրենց մարմինը, նրանք ամաչկոտ են, համեստ՝ իսկ Լալլան նրանցից չէր: Կանացի մարմնի մեջ բնության ինչ-որ քմահաճույքով տղամարդկային ոգի էր հայտնվել: Նա շատ աշակերտներ ուներ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ նման բան հազվադեպ է պատահում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կանայք հազվադեպ են ուսուցիչ դառնում՝ դա նրանց համար դժվար է, համարյա անհնար: Բայց դրա փոխարեն աշակերտների մեջ կանայք չորս անգամ ավելի շատ են, քան տղամարդիկ: Հենց այդպիսին է հարաբերությունը. չորսը մեկին: Մահավիրան ավելի քան հիսուն հազար հետևորդ ուներ, բայց վանականները թվով հազիվ թե տաս հազար լինեին: Մնացած բոլորը միանձնուհիներ էին: Ավելին, կանայք՝ շատ ավելի ընդունակ աշակերտներ են: Տղամարդն ամբողջությամբ դժվար է տրվում, չէ՞ որ տղամարդու միտքն ավելի հրամայելու է հակված, այլ ոչ թե հպատակվելու: Կնոջն ավելի հեշտ է հանձնվել, դա ստացվում է ինքնիրեն՝ դա նրա էության մասն է: Կանայք շատ ավելի են նախատրամադրված աշակերտությանը, իսկ տղամարդկանցից, ընդհակառակը, ուսուցիչներ են ստացվում: Այդպես էլ պետք է լինի, չէ՞ որ ծայրահեղությունները միշտ իրենց տարբեր կերպ են արտահայտում, անկախ մակարդակից:

Նյութական մակարդակի վրա խոսքը սիրահարների մասին է. կինը տրվում է, առաջնությունն ամբողջովին տալիս է տղամարդուն: Առաջարկությունը պետք է տղամարդուց բխի. նա՛ պետք է նպատակասլացը լինի: Իսկ կինն իրեն պահում է որպես անմեղության մարմնավորում, ասես չի էլ հասկանում, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը, - չնայած իրականում ամեն ինչ արդեն կանխամտածել է և ուղղակի սպասում է, մինչև տղամարդն ինքը կգա նրա մոտ...


_Մի անգամ Խոջա Նասրեդինը կնոջ հետ նստած էին այգու նստարանին, արմավենիների շուքի տակ: Մյուս կողմից մոտեցավ սիրահարների մի զույգ. Խոջային ու կնոջը նրանք չնկատեցին: Պատանին անմիջապես ինչ-որ 
ռոմանտիկական զրույց սկսեց, հետո որոշեց արտասանել բանաստեղծություն սիրո մասին: Նասրեդինի կինն իրեն անհարմար զգաց, և նա շշնջաց ամուսնու ականջին. "Երևում է, նրանք մեզ չեն նկատել: Տղան այնքան սիրահարված է,
 որ ինձ թվում է, թե շուտով բարձրաձայն կխոստովանի: Լսիր, գուցե հազայի՞ր, ինչ է"...

"Մտքո՛վս էլ չի անցնի, - կտրեց Խոջան: - Երբ ես քեզ սեր էի խոստովանում, ինձ նախազգուշացնելու համար ոչ ոք չհազա՛ց":_

Կինը սպասում է, նա ընդունում է: Նրա մարմինն ու հոգին՝ պասիվության ու սպասման մարմնացում են: Նույն բանը տեղի է ունենում նաև ամենաբարձր, հոգևոր մակարդակի վրա. այնտեղ նույնպես կինը համբերատար սպասում է: Ամեն աշակերտ պետք է կին դառնա: Նրան պետք է անմոռաց սիրել իր ուսուցչին՝ միայն այդ ժամանակ հնարավոր կդառնա միաձուլումը, նրանց հոգևոր էությունների միացումը: Եվ այդ միացումն ինչ-որ բանով սեքսի է նման. թող ոչ մարմնական, բայց դա էլ՝ ներթափանցում է, լիացում: Եվ այդ միացման շնորհիվ աշակերտը վերածնվում է նորից. նրա ներսում ծագում է նոր կյանքի պտուղը, նա սկսում է կրել իր մեջ ինքն իրեն: Նրա ներսում՝ նրա սեփականն էությունն է աճում: Ուսուցման ժամանակաշրջանը, մոտիկությունն ուսուցչի հետ՝ աշակերտի հղիությունն է: Բայց դրա համար խորին վստահություն է անհրաժեշտ: Կասկածներն աշակերտին անպտուղ են դարձնում. նա դիմադրում է, պաշտպանում է իրեն, չի տրվում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Նա, ով խմել է իմ շուրթերից, 
կդառնա ինձ նման: 
Ես նույնպես, ինքս կդառնամ նա, 
և գաղտնիքը կբացահայտվի նրան:_


Երբ տրվում ես ամբողջովին, ուսուցիչը քեզ համար դուռ է դառնում:  Քո առջև բացվում է լույսի, կյանքի և երանության անճանաչելի աշխարհը՝  _սաթ-չիթ-անանդան,_  ինչպես անվանում են այն հնդիկները: Դա իսկական կյանքն է, իսկական գիտակցությունը, իսկական երանությունը՝ մի խոսքով՝ _սաթ-չիթ-անանդա:_  Ուսուցիչը դառնում է դուռ, իսկ դու, անցնելով այդ դռնով, - պայծառանում ես: Այսուհետև դու նույնպես կարող ես օգնել ուրիշներին անցնել կրակի միջով: Հիմա դու նույնպես ի վիճակի ես օգնել մարդկանց հայացք նետել անվերջության մեջ, ձեռք բերել հավերժություն՝ և տարրալուծվել նրա մեջ:

Բայց, նախքան կդառնաս ուսուցիչ, պետք է սովորել իսկական աշակերտ լինել: Նախքան սովորեցնել կարողանալը պետք է ինքդ կարողանաս սովորել: Նախքան կարողանաս օգնել, պետք է սովորել ընդունել ուրիշի օգնությունը: Թող օգնեն քեզ, միայն թե դու մի՛ խանգարիր: Քեզ իսկապես կարելի է օգնել միայն, երբ դու չկաս: Դու հենց ինքդ՝ արգելք ես, խոչընդոտ: Անհայտի հանդեպ վախի պատճառով դու անդադար շրջապատում ես քեզ պաշտպանող պատերով: Քանի դեռ կառչում ես հայտնիից, ուսուցչի հետ դուք չեք հանդիպի, չէ՞ որ նա՝ անճանաչելին է: Դու ապրում ես մի աշխարհում, իսկ ուսուցիչը՝ լրիվ այլ: Բայց դուք կարող եք ձեր հանդիպումը սկսել խաչմերուկին. այդպես հայտնին հանդիպում է անհայտի հետ: Եվ այդ ժամանակ հայտնին տարրալուծվում է, այրվում, վերանում անհետ՝  ճիշտ ինչպես գիշերը, երբ նա  հանդիպում է արևածագի հետ:

Ուսուցչի առջև գիշեր դարձեք՝ հնազանդ, գիտակցող սեփական անթափանց կուրությունը, պատրաստ տրվել և հնազանդորեն սպասել: Այդ ժամանակ Հիսուս և Բուդդան կկարողանան փոխակերպել ձեզ: Ճշմարիտն ասած, նրանք՝ ուղղակի մղիչ ուժ են, կատալիզատոր, չէ՞ որ դուք ինքներդ եք փոխում ձեզ ձեր ինքնանվիրմամբ: Նրանք՝ պատճառ են ընդամենը, առիթ: Քո մասին կարող ես մոռանալ առանց Հիսուսի ու Բուդդայի էլ: Կարելի է տրվել ամբողջ Տիեզերքին՝ և նույն բանը կստացվի: Բայց այդպես ավելի դժվար է, որովհետև կոնկրետ մեկը չկա, ում կարող էիր լիովին վստահել: Այդպես շատ ավելի դժվար է, ահա թե ինչու եմ ես ասում, որ Հիսուոս և Բուդդան՝ հարմար առիթ են միայն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ հիմա ես ցանկանում եմ մի տարօրինակ բան բացատրել._ երբեմն լինում է այնպես, որ վստահում ես ոչ այն մարդուն, բայց միևնույն է պայծառանու՛մ ես:_

Դա կեղծ ուսուցիչ է, այլ ոչ պայծառացած, բայց լինում է նաև այնպես, որ գլխավորն է՝ կարողանալ վստահել: Փոփոխությունները հրահրվում են հենց հնազանդությամբ, ուսուցիչն այստեղ ասես գործ էլ չունի: Իսկական է նա թե ոչ՝ բոլորովին էլ ամենագլխավորը չէ: 

Երբ տրվում ես ինչ-որ մեկին, դուռն ինքնիրեն է բացվում: Այնպես որ մի մտածեք, արդյո՞ք ճիշտ մարդու եք տրվել, ավելի լավ է մտածեք այն մասին, թե ինչպես ավելի շատ բացվեք՝ թող ձեր առջև նույնիսկ քարե կուռք լինի, նույնիսկ համր ծառ: Ընդ որում, մի անգամ հենց այդպես էլ պատահեց՝ դա տեղի ունեցավ բոդհի ծառի տակ, և այն ժամանակներից բուդդիստները պահպանում են այն, չէ՞ որ պատճառը հասարակ ծառը դարձավ: Բավական է գիտենալ, թե ինչի հասավ Բուդդան, - և դու պատրաստ ես տրվել նույնիսկ ծառին:

Մոռանալ սեփական անձը՝ ահա թե ինչն է կարևոր, մնացած ամենը՝ պատճառ են ընդամենը: Չես գտել իսկական ուսուցի՞չ, ոչինչ, պետք չէ անհանգստանալ: Տրվիր նրան, ինչը գլխավորն է քեզ համար, որպեսզի հնազանդվես ամբողջովին, հակառակ դեպքում քեզ չեն օգնի նույնիսկ Բուդդան ու Հիսուս միասին: Իսկ եթե վստահում ես ամբողջովին, առանց նրանց էլ ամեն ինչ կստացվի, քեզ բավական է նույնիսկ ամենահասարակ մարդը:

Ամուր հիշեք սա, չէ՞ որ միտքն ամենաճկուն խորամանկությունների է ընդունակ: "Ինչու՞ ես դու այդքան վստահ, որ դա իսկական ուսուցիչ է, - շշնջում է նա: - Եվ ինչպե՞ս կարող ես հավատալ նտան, եթե ես կասկածում եմ": Նման բաներում հարյուր տոկոսով համոզված լինել անհնար է՝ ուղղակի չե՛ս կարող ճշմարտությունն իմանալ: Եթե ուզում ես համոզվել, փորձիր գործով: Չհամտեսելով շիլան, չես իմանա, համով է այն թե ոչ: Այլ կերպ ինչպե՞ս: Այլ կերպ չի ստացվի:

Որպեսզի գիտենաս, պետք է համտեսես Հիսուսին, խմես նրան՝ այլ ճանապարհ չկա: Փոխակերպվում ես միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ վստահում ես, հավատում և ամբողջովին ապավինում ես նրան: Միայն այդ ժամանակ քո առջև թաքնված տարածքներ կբացվեն: Կյանքը, որը հայտնի է քեզ, - բոլորովին էլ ամենը չէ, դա նրա չնչին մասնիկն է միայն, աննշան հյուլե հսկայական Տիեզերքում: Քո ճաշակած հաճույքները՝ հեչ բան են, նրանց մեջ երանության կաթիլ անգամ չկա նրանից, ինչը հասանելի է քեզ, ինչը քոնն է քո ծննդյան իրավունքով:

Ամենը, ինչ դու գիտես, - աննշան բան է, չէ որ քո մեջ իսկական գանձ է թաքնված: Դու ամբողջ կյանքդ ողորմություն ես խնդրում, չնայած քո հոգում ապրում է արքան: Ահա թե ինչն է Հիսուս անվանում արքայություն: Մուրացկանություն մի արա, պահիր քեզ արքայավայե՛լ: Բայց դրա համար համարձակություն է անհրաժեշտ: Աղքատն ուղղակի վախենում է, իսկ արքա դառնալու համար արիություն է հարկավոր, փոխակերպման պատրաստակամություն: Իսկ դեպի փոփոխություն տանող դարպասն է՝ անվերապահ հնազանդությունը:

Վերջում մեկ անգամ ևս կրկնեմ.


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Նա, ով մոտ է ինձ, 
մոտ է կրակին, 
և ով հեռու է ինձանից,
 հեռու է արքայությունից:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եկեք ինձ մոտ, 
քանզի իմ լուծը` բարիք է 
և իշխությունն իմ հեզահամբույր է...

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Նա, ով խմել է իմ շուրթերից, 
կդառնա ինձ նման: 
Ես նույնպես, ինքս կդառնամ նա, 
և գաղտնիքը կբացահայտվի նրան:_

Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՇԱՐԺՈՒՄ   ԵՎ   ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ

Զրույց   տասնյոթերորդ*


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Օրհնված են միակներն ու ընտրյալները, 
քանզի դուք կգտնեք արքայությունը, 
քանզի դուք այնտեղից եք 
և նորից այնտեղ կվերադառնաք:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եթե ձեզ ասում են. 
Որտեղի՞ց եք սերում. – 
ասացեք նրանց. 
Մենք եկել ենք լույսից, 
այնտեղից, որտեղ լույսը գոյացավ ինքն իրեն: 

Եթե ձեզ հարցնում են; 
Ո՞րն է ձեր Հոր նշանը, որը ձեր մեջ է, - 
ասացեք նրանց. 
Դա շարժումն է և հանգիստը:_


Մարդու նվիրական երազանքն է՝ ազատությունը: Ազատությունը, _մոկշան,_ - ահա գլխավոր նպատակը: Հիսուսը դա Աստծո արքայություն է անվանում. դու՝ խորհրդանշաբար, իհարկե, - դառնում ես արքա: Դու դեն ես նետում այս աշխարհի բոլոր շղթաները, ոչ կապանքներ, ոչ սահմաններ այլևս չկան, - դու ապրում ես անվերջությամբ, ոչինչ քեզ չի պահում... ապրում ես այնպես, ասես քեզանից բացի, ուրիշ ոչ ոք չկա:

Ազատությունն ու միայնությունը՝ մեդալի երկու կողմերն են: Ահա թե ինչու Մահավիրան ազատության իր գաղափարը _"կայվալյա"_  անվանեց: Դա նշանակում է լիակատար միայնություն, ասես շուրջդ ոչ ոք չկա: Եթե ոչ ոք չկա, ուրեմն ո՞վ կխանգարի: Ու՞ր է _ուրիշը,_  եթե քեզանից բացի, ոչինչ գոյություն չունի: Եվ նա, ով ձգտում է ազատության, պետք է հարմարվի գալիք միայնության հետ, պետք է ձգտի դեպի այն, գտնի դեպի այդ միայնությունը տանող ձևեր, միջոցներ, ուղիներ:

Մարդ ծնվում է որպես այս աշխարհի մասնիկ, ընտանիքի և հասարակության անդամ: Նրան ոչ թե որպես մենակյաց են դաստիարակում, մանկությունից նա ընտելանում է շփմանը: Դաստիարակությունը, կրթությունը, մշակույթը՝ ամեն ինչ ուղղված է նրան, որպեսզի երեխային հասարակության արժանի անդամ դարձնես, սովորեցնես լեզու գտնել շրջապատի հետ: Հոգեբանները դա սոցիալական հարմարվածություն են անվանում, իսկ յուրաքանչյուր մենակյացի համարում են աննորմալ:

Հասարակությունը՝ սարդոստայն է, ամբոխ, շատերի փոխհարաբերություններ: Նրա մեջ ազատության հույս չունենաս՝ համենայն դեպս, այն ունենալու համար թանկ գին ես վճարելու: Դու ազատ ես, քանի հնազանդվում ես հասարակությանը և հաշվի ես առնում ուրիշներին: Ազատությունը միայն նրանց է տրվում, ովքեր ստրուկներ են դարձել: Բայց դա ողորմածություն է, այդպիսի ազատությունը ցանկացած պահի կարող են հետ վերցնել: Ու նաև թանկ արժի այն. դու ստիպված ես հարմարվել ուրիշների հետ, անպայման սահմանափակել քեզ:

Հասարակության մեջ լիակատար ազատություն լինել չի կարող: Ուրիշների ներկայությունն արդեն իսկ խանգարում է: Սարտրն ասել է. "Ուրիշները՝ դա մղձավանջ է"; նա ճիշտ է, իրոք ճիշտ է, չէ՞ որ հենց շրջապատողներն են քեզ խանգարում, նրանց պատճառով է, որ դու այդքան տագնապներ ունես: Բախումներն անխուսափելի են, չէ՞ որ ուրիշներն էլ, ինչպես դու, լիակատար ազատություն են ուզում: Այդ մասին երազում է ամեն մեկը, բայց կատարյալ ազատ կարող է միայն միայնակը լինել:

Նույնիսկ երկրի արքաները մինչև վերջ ազատ չեն: Բոլորին թվում է, իբր ում-ում, բայց արքային ոչ ոք կարգադրել չի կարող, բայց դա մոլորություն է. նրանց էլ պաշտպանություն է պետք, նրանք շատ կախված են ուրիշներից: Նրանց ազատությունը՝ խաբուսիկ բան է: Բայց ձգտումը դեպի ազատություն, միևնույն է, մարդկանց ստիպում է երազել արքա դառնալու մասին: Արքայական տիտղոսը ազատության կեղծ տպավորություն է թողնում: Բոլորը ցանկանում են հարուստ լինել, չէ՞ որ մարդկանց թվում է, թե հարուստներն ազատ էն: Աղքատին որտեղի՞ց ազատություն: Նա սահմանափակված է միջոցներով, իր ցանկությունների իրականացման համար նա փող չունի: Ամեն տեղ և ինչում նա դեմ է առնում խուլ պատի:

Այդ պատճառով բոլորին հմայում է հարստությունը: Այդ երազանքների հիմքն է՝ ձգտումը դեպի լիակատար ազատությունը, դա ընդհանրապես բոլոր ցանկությունների պատճառն է: Բայց դուք սխալ կողմ եք գնում: Իհարկե, դուք գնում եք ինչ-որ տեղ, բայց այդպես նպատակիդ չես հասնի, չէ՞ որ ընտրածդ ուղղությունը սխալ է ի սկզբանե: Սխալ էր առաջին քայլդ արդեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հին հրեական լեզվում "մեղք" բառը հրաշալի իմաստ ունի: Բառացիորեն այն նշանակում է. "վրիպել": Նման նշանակությամբ այն մեղքի ոչ մի զգացում չի ներշնչում: Մեղավոր է նա, ով վրիպել է ուղղակի, շեղվել է ճանապարհից: Իսկ լինել հոգևոր, նշանակում է վերադառնալ ճշմարիտ ճանապարհին, որն ուղիղ դեպի նպատակ է տանում: Նպատակը՝ լիակատար ազատությունն է, իսկ հոգևորը՝ դրա միջոցն է ընդամենը: Ահա թե ինչու հոգևորն էստ էության հակահասարակական է. հասարակության մեջ լիակատար ազատություն չի լինում:

Հոգեբանությունը նույնպես ծառայում է հասարակության խնդիրներին: Հոգեբաններն ամբողջ ուժով ջանում են ընտելացնել մեզ ուրիշների մեջ ապրելուն: Հոգեբանը՝ հասարակության հավատարիմ ծառան է: Նա քեզ մի կաթիլ ազատություն է տալիս, որպեսզի հետո ստրուկ դարձնի: Դա ազատություն չէ, այլ կաշառք, բայց ցանկացած պահի այն կարող են հետ վերցնել: Եթե քեզ պահես այնպես, իբր լրիվ ազատ ես, արդեն մի երկու ժամ անց զնդանում կհայտնվես: Քաղաքականությունը, հոգեբանությունը, մշակույթը, լուսավորությունը՝ այս ամենը հասարակության ծառաներն են: Խռովահույզ է միայն հոգևորը: Բայց հասարակությունն այստեղ էլ է հասցնում քեզ խաբել, հոգևորը նա փոխարինում է հորինած կրոնով. քրիստոնեությամբ, հինդուիզմով, բուդդիզմով, մահմեդականությամբ: Դա ուղղակի խորամանկություն է: Ինքը Հիսուս դեմ էր հասարակությանը:

Նայեք նրան. նա բոլորովին էլ հարգարժան քաղաքացի չէր, ոչ մի դեպքու՛մ: Նա, ընդհակառակը, ընկերություն էր անում ինչ-որ կասկածելի, հակահասարակական տարրերի հետ, ինքն էլ շրջմոլիկություն ու մուրացկանություն էր անում՝ այդ ամենը ճիշտ է, նա հասարակությանը ոչ մի արժեք չէր տալիս և չէր էլ պատրաստվում որևէ բանի հետ հարմարվել: Նա ստեղծեց սեփական համայնք, համախոհների ոչ մեծ մի խումբ: _Աշրամը՝_  դա ընդհանրապես հակահասարակական ուժ է: Բայց, իհարկե, ոչ բոլորը, չէ՞ որ հասարակությունն անվերջ փորձում է մեզ ինչ-որ կեղծ բաներ դեմ տալ: Հարյուր աշրամի մեջ հազիվ թե մի իսկականը գտնվի: Իսկական աշրամում սեփական, առանձնահատուկ հասարակություն է ձևավորվում, որը դեմ է սովորական հասարակությանը, դեմ է նրանց, ում Հիսուսն անվանում է "նրանք", - դեմ է անդեմ, անանուն ամբոխին:

Գոյություն են ունեցել ամբողջ միավորումներ՝ օրինակ, Բուդդայի մենաստանը Բիհարում, - որտեղ փորձում էին ստեղծել հասարակություն, սովորականից լիովին տարբերվող: Այնտեղ մտածում էին, թե ինչպես մարդուն կատարելապես ազատ դարձնել՝ առանց սահմանափակումների, առանց պայմանների և դաժան կանոնների: Այնտեղ մտածում էին, թե ինչպես մարդուն անսահման, ամենայն գոյ դարձնել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս հակահասարակական է, Բուդդան հակահասարակական է, բայց քրիստոնեությունն ու բուդդիզմը՝ լրիվ այլ բան են: Հասարակությունը շատ խելամիտ է. այն ամեն ինչ շուռ է տալիս իր օգտին, նույնիսկ հակահասարակականը հաջողեցնում է իր մասը դարձնել: Հասարակությունը վարպետորեն կեղծ արտաքին է սարքում, ձեռքդ կեղծ դրամ է կոխում՝ իսկ դու գոհ ես ինչպես մանուկը, ում մայրական կրծքի փոխարեն ռետինե ծծապտուկ են տվել: Մանուկը ծծում է այն՝ և ուրախ է, նրան թվում է, թե ինքը կշտանում է: Դա հանգստացնում է և նա հանգիստ քուն է մտնում:

Երբ փոքրիկը լալիս է, մեծերը նրան ուղղակի ռետինե ծծապտուկ են տալիս, կեղծ կուրծք: Եվ նա ծծում է ռետինի կտորը, ազնվորեն հավատալով,որ դա իրեն կկշտացնի: Նա ծծում ու ծծում է՝ համաչափորեն, ասես ծամոն է ծամում: Ստամոքս ոչինչ չի մտնում, բայց դա կախարդում է, ինչպես մանտրա: Իսկ հետո փոքրիկը քուն է մտնում. միօրինակությունից քունդ տանում է: Բուդդիզմը, քրիստոնեությունը, հինդուիզմը՝ այսպես կոչված պաշտոնական կրոնները, - ուղղակի ռետինե ծծապտուկներ են: Նրանք սփոփանք են բերում, խոր քուն են ներշնչում և անվրդով կյանքի տպավորություն են թողնում, չնայած շուրջբոլորը ստրկության տանջանքների փոթորիկներ են: Գլխավորը, ներշնչել մարդկանց, որ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, որ ամեն ինչ ընթանում է իր հերթին: Այդ կրոնները՝ ուղղակի հանգստացուցիչներ են, յուրատեսակ թմրադեղեր:

Թմրադեղը՝ չէ՞ որ դա միայն LCD չէ: Քրիստոնեությունը նույնպես թմրադեղ է, բուդդիզմը նույնպես, ընդ որում նրանց ազդեցությունը շատ ավելի բարդ է և հնարամիտ, չէ՞ որ այն կուրություն է հարուցում: Դու արդեն չես տեսնում, թե ինչ է կատարվում, չես զգում, որ կյանքդ անցնում է դատարկ: Դու չես նկատում, թե որքան հիվանդություններ են կուտակվել քո մեջ բազմաթիվ կյանքերի ընթացքում: Նստել ես վառոդի տակառի վրա այնպիսի տեսքով, ասես ամեն ինչ նորմալ է. երկնքում Աստված է, երկրի վրա՝ պետությունը, թող նրանք էլ քո մասին մտածեն: Իսկ տերտերները կրկնում են ականջիդ. "Մի՛ վախեցիր, մենք կողքիդ ենք: Վստահիր մեզ, մենք կհոգանք քո մասին թե այս աշխարհում, և թե այն": Դու հավատում ես՝ և հենց դրանից են քո դժբախտությունները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հասարակությունն ի վիճակի չէ մարդուն ազատություն տալ, քանի որ միանգամից բոլորն ազատ լինել չեն կարող: Ի՞նչ անել ուրեմն: Ինչպե՞ս դուրս պրծնել հասարակության մամլակի տակից: Ահա հոգևորության գլխավոր հարցը: Թվում է, թե դա անհնարին է. հասարակությունն ամենուր է, փախչես մեկից, կընկնես մյուսը, հասարակություն միշտ էլ կա: Թեկուզ Հիմալայներում թաքնվիր՝ հասարակությունն այնտեղ էլ հետևիցդ կհասնի: Վաղ թե ուշ կսկսես զրուցել ծառերի հետ, չէ՞ որ դու սովոր չես մենակ լինել: Ընկերություն կհաստատես թռչունների հետ և յուրահատուկ ընտանիք կստեղծես... Ուղղակի կընտրես մի ինչ-որ թռչնակի և կսկես առավոտներն անհամբեր սպասել, ե՞րբ վերջապես նա կսկսի երգել:

Դուք ինքներդ էլ չեք գիտակցում, թե որքան ուժեղ է այդ կախվածությունը. ուրիշները մեզ ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ են: Եթե ծանոթ թռչնակը չերևաց, սիրտդ տագնապով է լցվելու: Ինչու՞ նա չկա: Կարող է, դժբախտությու՞ն է պատահել: Անհանգստությունն ուժեղանում է՝ և այդ զգացմունքն այնքան էլ չի տարբերվում կնոջ ու երեխաների հանդեպ տագնապից: Տարբերությունը մեծ չէ, չե՞ որ հիմքը մեկն է. քեզ պետք է ուրիշը: Նույնիսկ փախչելով Հիմալայներ, դու կշրջապատես քեզ ինչ-որ հասարակությամբ:

Հասկացեք դա. հասարակությունը ձեր շուրջը չէ, այն ներսում է: Եվ քանի դեռ չի վերացել նրա արմատը, որը գտնվում է հոգում, հասարակությունն ամենուր հասնելու է քո հետևից: Կարող ես հիպպի դառնալ՝ դա նույնպես հասարակություն է, սոցիալական շարժում: Կփակվես աշրամում՝ հասարակությունն այնտեղ է որ կա: Բայց այդ նա չէ, որ հետևում է քեզ, դու ես նրան քարշ տալիս քո մեջ: Դու ինքդ ես ստեղծում քո շրջապատը, դու՝ նրա արարիչն ես: Քո մեջ է գտնվում այն սերմը, որից ինքնին ծլարձակում է հասարակությունը: Եվ դա հստակորեն ցույց է տալիս, որ, քանի դեռ ամբողջովին չես փոխվել, հասարակությունից չես թաքնվի, անգամ անգամի հետևից դու վերաստեղծելու ես նրան: Ընդ որում հասարակության բոլոր ձևերը նույնն են. տեսքը կարող է տարբեր լինել, բայց էությունը նույնն է:

Ինչու՞ չի կարելի ապրել առանց հասարակության: Այն շփու՛մ է տալիս: Քեզ նույնիսկ Հիմալայներում պետք է ինչ-որ մեկը. կնստես ծառի տակ ու կսպասես ճամփորդի, որսորդի՝ միևնույն է թե ում: Եվ յուրաքանչյուր կենդանի արարածի հայտնվելու դեպքում անմիջապես կուրախանաս: Միայնությունը թախծոտ է, իսկ պատահական մարդու հետ կարելի է շաղակրատել, կարելի է իմանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվում աշխարհում, ինչ են լրագրերում գրում: Ինչու՞: Պետք է պատճառը հասկանալ:

Իսկ պատճառը մեկն է. մարդը ցանկանում է ինչ-որ մեկին անհրաժեշտ լինել: Հոգում կա անհրաժեշտ լինելու այդ կրքոտ զգացումը: Երբ ինչ-որ մեկին պետք ես, քեզ ոչ այնքան անօգտակար ես զգում, քո կյանքը դադարում է քեզ անիմաստ թվալ: Դա քեզ նշանակալիություն է տալիս: Դու պնդում ես քեզ. "Ես պարտավոր եմ հոգ տանել կնոջս ու երեխաներիս մասին", - և ասում ես դա այնպես, ասես ծանր բեռ ես քարշ տալիս: Բայց դա ճշմարիտ չէ: Դա ուղղակի պարտականություն է, իսկ դու ցույց ես տալիս, իբր դա հսկայական պատասխանատվություն է: Սու՛տ է: Պատկերացրու, իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե հանկարծ ընտանիքդ անհետանա: Քո կյանքն անմիջապես կկորցնի իմաստը, չէ՞ որ դու պետք էիր նրանց: Երեխաներդ սպասում էին, թե երբ ես վերադառնալու գործից, և դա քեզ իմաստավորություն էր տալիս սեփական աչքերում: Եթե քեզ ոչ ոք չի սպասում, դու ասես ավելի փոքր ես դառնում: Երբ ոչ ոքու պետք չես, ոչ ոք քեզ վրա ուշադրություն էլ չի դարձնի: Կաս դու աշխարհում թե ոչ՝ դա ոչ ոքու այլևս չի անհանգստացնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Բավական տարօրինակ մի հոգեվերլուծաբան՝ նրանք, մեր մեջ ասած, բոլորն էլ տարօրինակ են, - մի անգամ աշխատում էր մի խելագարի հետ: Մի երկու տարվա հոգեվերլուծությունից հետո նա բողոքեց ընկերոջը. "Այս տղան սոսկալի խնդիրներ ունի: Ես խոսում եմ, խոսում, իսկ նա ոչ մի անգամ բառ անգամ չի ասել, նույնիսկ գլխով էլ չի արել՝ երկու՜ տարվա ընթացքում: Նա ուղղակի նստում և լռում է: Այլևս չգիտեմ, թե ինչ անեմ: Ես խոսում եմ անդադար, իսկ նա ուղղակի լսում է, և այդպես արդեն երրորդ տարի՛ն: Ի՞նչ անեմ":

"Իսկ դու չե՞ս փորձել ձայնդ կտրել", - հարցրեց ընկերը:

Բայց լռել հոգեվերլուծաբանը չգիտեր: Իսկ շուտով նրա հիվանդը մահացավ: Եվ բժիշկը նորից գանգատվեց ընկերոջը. "Միայն դա էր պակաս... Սկզբում նա լռում էր, ես այդպես էլ չկարողացա գլուխ հանել, թե ինչպես է գնում բուժումը, ես օգնու՞մ եմ նրան, թե ոչ: Նա սլում էր միայն: Իսկ հիմա վերցրեց ու մեռավ՝ և ի՞նչ անեմ հիմա ես":

"Բայց նա միևնույն է լռում էր, - գոչեց ընկերը, - քեզ ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Նստիր ու խոսիր ինքդ քեզ հետ":
"Հա, բայց առաջ գոնե մեկը լսու՜մ էր ինձ", - առարկեց հոգեվերլուծաբանը:_


Հոգեվերլուծությունն ու նման բաները պետք են նրա համար միայն, որպեսզի ինչ-որ մեկը քեզ լսի: Առանձնահատուկ ոչինչ նրանցում չկա, այդ հոգեվերլուծությունը՝ լրիվ դատարկ բան է, հիմար հնարանք: Եվ ուրեմն ինչու՞... Հոգեբանի մոտ գնում են միայն այն բանի համար, որպեսզի ինչ-որ մեկը քեզ լսի: Քեզ ուշադրության են արժանացնում՝ և ո՜վ: Հարգարժան մի անձ, ճանաչված հոգեվերլուծաբան, մի կույտ խելոք գրքերի հեղինա՛կը: Նա մի խումբ հայտնի մարդկա՛նց է բուժել՝ և դա շոյում է քո ինքնասիրությունը: Ուրիշ ոչ մեկը քեզ չի լսի, նույնիսկ կինդ արդեն դադարել է լսել: Դու աշխարհով քայլում ես անմարմին ստեվերի նման՝ դու ոչինչ ես և ոչ ոք: Այդ պատճառով մարդիկ հոգեվերլուծաբաններին խրձով փող են բաշխում: Հոգեվերլուծությունը՝ ճոխություն է, այդ կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ միայն հարուստ մարդիկ:

Բայց նրանց ինչի՞ն է այդ պետք: Նրանք ուղղակի պառկում են թախտին ու շատախոսում, իսկ հոգեվերլուծաբանը լսում է՝ բայց նա այնուամենայնիվ լսում է, քեզ ուշադրություն է հատկացնում: Իհարկե, դա փող արժի, բայց միևնույն է հաճելի է: Հաճելի է արդեն այն, որ ինչ-որ մեկը պատրաստ է քեզ լսել: Բժշկի կաբինետից լրիվ փոխակերպված ես դուրս գալիս. ոտքերդ ասես պարում են ինքնիրեն, տրամադրությունդ հոյակապ է, դու քթիդ տակ ինչ-որ բան ես դնդնում: Թող որ հոգեկան վերելքը երկարատև չէ՝ արդեն մի շաբաթ անց դու նորից հետ ես վերադառնալու, որպեսզի հերթական անգամ բժշկից լսես. "Դուք՝ արժանապատիվ մարդ եք, ձեզ լսելը շա՜տ է հետաքրքիր": Նա քեզ հետ չի ձանձրանում, այդպես, ամեն դեպքում, թվում է քեզ: Հոգեվերլուծաբանը հազվադեպ է խոսում, բայց դա, ճիշտն ասած, նույնիսկ լավ է...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մարդը շատ է ցանկանում օգտակար լինել: Երբ ոչ ոքու պետք չես, ասես թե ոտքերիդ տակի հողը փախել է՝ քեզ հասարակություն է անհրաժեշտ: Թող նույնիսկ հայհոյում են քեզ, սարսափելի չէ, միևնույն է դա ավելի լավ է, քան միայնությունը: Եթե հայհոյում են, ուրեմն նկատում են, ծայրահեղ դեպքում դու թշնամիներ ունես՝ և նրանք անտարբեր չեն քո հանդեպ:

Երբ սիրահարվում եք, ուշադրություն դարձրեք դրա վրա: Իսկ ավելի լավ է սիրահարներին դիտել կողքից, չէ՞ որ երբ մարդ ինքն է սիրահարված, ինչ-որ բան դժվարությամբ է նկատում: Այդպիսի վիճակում ինքնադիտարկումներ դժվարությամբ են հաջողվում. դու ասես խելքդ գցել ես, ասես ինքդ դու չլինես: Այնպես որ նայեք ցանկացած այլ սիրահարված զույգի վրա: Նրանք պնդում են մեկմեկու. "Ես սիրում եմ քեզ", բայց հոգու խորքում այլ բան են ուզում՝ որ հենց իրենց սիրեն: Գլխավորը ոչ թե քո սերն է, այլ որ քեզ սիրեն: Եվ ամենից հաճախ մարդիկ սիրում են իրար հանուն այդպիսի շահի: Ամենից առաջ մարդուն անհրաժեշտ է, որ ինչ-որ մեկը սիրի իրեն:

Ահա թե ինչու սիրահարները հաճախ բողոքում են. "Դու ինձ այնքա՛ն էլ չես սիրում": Ուրիշի սերը միշտ էլ քիչ է, մարդն անհագ է, նրա սիրո պահանջը սահման չունի: Այդ պատճառով էլ ուժեղ են նաև շղթաները, դրանցից պրծում չունես: Ինչ էլ քո սիրելին անի, քեզ միշտ թվում է, թե քիչ է, դու միշտ էլ ավելիի հույս ունես, երևակայությունդ ոչնչի վրա կանգ չի առնում: Այդ պատճառով անբավարարվածության և, հետևաբար, նաև վրդովմունքի զգացմունք է ծագում: Ամեն մեկը մտածում է. "Ես ինքս նրան ավելի շատ եմ սիրում, քան նա ինձ": Բնականաբար, նույնը մտածում է դիմացինն էլ: Ինչու՞մ է բանը:

Բանն այն է, որ իրականում դա սեր չէ: Մինչև Հիսուս կամ Բուդդա չդառնաս, սիրել չես սովորի: Սիրել կարող է միայն նա, որ ազատվել է ինչ-որ մեկին անհրաժեշտ լինելու ցանկությունից:

Իր "Հիսուս, Մարդկային Որդի" գրքում Հալիլ  Ջեբրանը պատմում է մի հորինած, բայց շատ գեղեցիկ պատմություն՝ պետք է ասել, որ հնարովի բանը հաճախ փաստից էլ արժանահավատ է լինում:


_Մարիամ Մագթաղենացին դուրս է նայում պատուհանից ու տեսնում է, որ այգում պատի տակ նստած է Հիսուս: Մարիամը շատ գեղեցիկ է: Նա ճանաչել է շատ տղամարդկանց, չէ՞ որ նա ճանաչված պոռնիկ էր, նրա դուռը հաճախ նույնիսկ արքաներն էին թակում: Նա սքանչելի էր, ինչպես ծաղիկ: Բայց երբ նա տեսավ այդ մարդուն... Իսկ Հիսուսի նման մարդկանց միշտ անդրաշխարհային, անտեսանելի գեղեցկության պսակ է շրջապատում: Քայլվածքն ինքը, դիրքն արդեն ցույց է տալիս, որ դա արքա է աղքատի հնոտիների մեջ...

Հիսուս այնքան հրաշալի տեսք ուներ, որ Մագթաղենացին անմիջապես կարգադրեց ծառաներին տուն կանչել նրան, բայց Հիսուս հրաժարվեց: "Ինձ այստեղ էլ շատ լավ է, ասաց նա: -Այս ծառի շուքի տակ սքանչելի զով է":

Ստիպված Մագթաղենացին ինքը դուրս եկավ նրա մոտ: Նա անձամբ հրավիրեց Հիսուսին ներս՝ և շատ զարմացավ, երբ նա նորից հրաժարվեց, չէ՞ որ մինչև այդ նրան ոչ ոք չէր մերժել: "Գնանք, իմ հյուրը եղիր", - խնդրում էր նա:

"Ես արդեն քո հյուրն եմ, արձագանքեց Հիսուս: - Առանց այն էլ ես այստեղ եմ, իսկ ավելին ինձ պետք չէ":

Մարիամը մոլորված էր: "Ոչ, մտիր ներս, մի վիրավորիր ինձ: Ինձ դեռ երբեք ոչ ոք չի մերժել: Մի՞թե այդքան դժվար բան է դա: Եղիր իմ հյուրը, ճաշիր ինձ հետ, գիշերիր":

"Ես ընդունեցի քո հրավերը: Բայց հիշիր. ով ասել է, որ քեզ ոչնչում չի մերժի, նա ամեն ինչում մերժել է քեզ: Ով ասել է, որ սիրում է քեզ, երբեք քեզ չի սիրել: Բայց ես՝ ես սիրում եմ քեզ, և միայն ես եմ ընդունակ քեզ սիրել":

Տուն նա այդպես էլ չմտավ. հանգստացավ ստվերում և գնաց իր ճանապարհով:_

Ի՞նչ նա նկատի ուներ: Նա ասաց. "Միայն ես եմ ի վիճակի քեզ սիրել: Մնացած բոլորը, որվքեր պնդում են, որ սիրում են քեզ, իրականում չեն սիրում, չէ՞ որ սերը՝ ոչ թե գործ է, ոչ թե զբաղմունք, այլ հոգու հատկություն":

----------


## Sambitbaba

Դուք առայժմ սիրելու ընդունակ չեք: Առայժմ ձեր սերը՝ կեղծություն է: Դուք միայն ձև եք թափում, իբր սիրում եք, - այն բանի համար միայն, որպեսզի ձե՛զ սիրեն: Բոլորն են այդպես անում, ահա թե ինչու սիրահարների համար միշտ դժվար է. երկուսն էլ խաբում են իրար և իրենց խաբված են զգում: Ինչ վերաբերվում է իրենց, իհարկե, նրանք չեն նկատում: Մի՞թե դուք ինչ-որ մեկին իրոք սիրել եք: Կարո՞ղ եք ազնվորեն պնդել, որ սիրել եք: Մեղավոր է միշտ ուրիշը, իսկ ինքդ քեզ վրա դու կարգին չես էլ նայում:


_Լրացավ Խոջա Նասրեդինի իննսունինը տարին, նա ամենածերն էր շրջանում, և նրա մոտ եկավ տեղական թերթի մի լրագրող: Հարցազրույցից հետո լրագրողն ասաց. "Հուսով եմ մեկ տարի հետո ևս ձեզ հետ հարցազրույց վարել, 
երբ լրանա ձեր հարյուր տարին: Հուսով եմ, ինձ կհաջողվի ձեզ այցելել":

Խոջան զարմացած նայեց նրա վրա և ասաց. "Իսկ ի՞նչը կարող է քեզ խանգարել, երիտասարդ: Արտաքինից դու առողջ ես ցլի պես, այնպես որ ևս մեկ տարի հաստատ կձգես":_

Ինքն իր վրա ոչ ոք չի նայում. հայացքը միշտ ուրիշներին է ուղղված, ականջներն ուրիշների խոսքերն են որսում, ձեռքը ձգվում է ուրիշի մարմնին: Իր ներսը ոչ ոք չի այցելում, իրեն չի ունկնդրում: Սիրել կարող ես, երբ քո մեջ ամրացած միջուկ է հայտնվել: Ինքնասիրությունը սեր չի հանդուրժում, նրան միայն մի բան է պետք. որ իրեն սիրեն, դա նրան ամրացնում է: Եվ այդ պատճառով ուրիշներին սիրում ես նրա համար միայն, որպեսզի ինչ-որ մեկին պետք լինես: Այո, ծնում ես սերունդ, բայց ոչ այն պատճառով, որ երեխաներ ես սիրում, - դու ուղղակի ցանկանում ես անհրաժեշտ լինել, պատճառ ունենալ հպարտությամբ ասելու. " Տեսե՛ք, թե ինչ պատասխանատվություն է ընկած ինձ վրա: Ես այնքա՜ն հոգսեր ունեմ: Ես՝ հայր եմ, ես՝ մայր եմ..." Ամեն ինչ արվում է հանուն ինքնասիրության:

Եվ քանի չես ազատվել անհրաժեշտ լինելու ցանկությունից, երբեք միայնակ չես դառնա: Կուզես Հիամալայները գնա՝ այնտեղ էլ հասարակություն կգտնես: Իսկ եթե անհրաժեշտ լինելու կարիքը կորչի, ապրիր որտեղ կուզես, նույնիսկ քաղաքի կենտրոնի աղմկոտ շուկայում, - դու միշտ միայնակ կլլինես:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եկեք հիմա փորձենք հասկանալ Հիսուսին.


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Օրհնված են միակներն ու ընտրյալները, 
քանզի դուք կգտնեք արքայությունը, 
քանզի դուք այնտեղից եք 
և նորից այնտեղ կվերադառնաք:_

Խորհեք ամեն խոսքի վրա. _"Օրհնված են միակներն ու ընտրյալները"_...  Ո՞վ են նրանք, այդ միակները: Նրանք, ովքեր ազատվել են անհրաժեշտ լինելու ցանկությունից, ով մնացել է մենակ և գոհանում է իրենով, ում պետք չէ, որ ուրիշներն իրենց համոզեն, որ իրենք կարևոր են: Նրանք արժեք ունեն իրենք իրենց համար: Նրանց արժեքավորությունը կախված չէ օտար կարծիքներից՝ նրանք հավանություն չեն խնդրում, գովասանք չեն պահանջում: Նրանք արժեքավոր են իրենք իրենց համար: Նրանք՝ աղքատներ չեն, նրանք բավարարում են իրենց:

Ձեզ ուժ չի հերիքում, որ հաշտ ապրեք ձեզ հետ: Միայնության մեջ դուք զգում եք ձեզ ինչպես օտար ափսեում, անմիջապես ինչ-որ շփոթություն է ծագում, անհարմարություն, հոգեկան խուճապ: Ի՞նչ անել: Ու՞ր փախչել: Պանդոկ, եկեղեցի, թատրոն՝ ուր ասես, միայն թե տեսնես ուրիշ մարդկանց: Կարելի է ուղղակի թափառել խանութներում: 

Ինքդ քեզ հետ մենակ լինելը շատ է դժվար: Դա անսովոր է և տարօրինակ: Որտեղի՞ց է շփման այդ ձգտումը: Միայնության մեջ դու կորցնում ես սեփական նշանակալիության զգացումը: Ավելի հեշտ է մտնել խանութ ու մի աննշան բան գնել. ծայրահեղ դեպքում վաճառողը քեզ վրա ուշադրություն կդարձնի՝ և բանը հենց այդ է, չէ՞ որ գնածդ անպետք մի բան է: Բայց վաճառողը կամ խանութպանը քեզ վրա այնպիսի հայացք է գցում, ասես իսկական արքա է տեսել: Նրանք իրենց շողոքորթաբար են պահում, և դա հաճելի է, չնայած դու ինքդ էլ շատ լավ գիտես, որ դա սուտ է: Բայց հենց դրանից էլ օգտվում է վաճառողը. իրականում նա թքել է քեզ վրա, նրա ժպիտը՝ լիակատար կեղծիք է, այդպես նա ժպտում է բոլորին, այլ ոչ միայն քեզ: Բայց նման մանրուքները դու չես նկատում: Նա ժպտում է քեզ, ուրախ ողջունում է և ընդունում է թանկագին հյուրի պես: Եվ դու քեզ լավ ես զգում, վաճառողը հաստատ անհամբեր քեզ էր սպասում. դու՝ կարևոր դեմք ես, քեզանից ինչ-որ բան է կախված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Եվ դու ամբողջ ժամանակ փնտրում ես օտար աչքեր, որոնք քեզ կարևորություն կտային: Մի կին հայացք գցեց քեզ վրա - և դու անմիջապես դրան ինչ-որ ենթատեքստ ես վերագրում: Հոգեբաններն արդեն գիտեն, որ, եթե կինը երկու անգամ հայացք է գցել քեզ վրա, ուրեմն նա պատրաստ է գայթակղվել: Եթե մտնում ես ինչ-որ շինություն՝ օդանավակայանի, կայարանի կամ հյուրանոցի սպասասրահ, - և անծանոթ կինը նայի քեզ վրա միայն մեկ անգամ, կարող ես նույնիսկ չփորձել, ուղղակի մոռացիր նրա մասին: Հոգեբաններն այդպիսի դեպքեր նույնիսկ նկարահանել են տեսաժապավենի վրա, ուշադիր ուսումնասիրել են և ճշգրիտ ապացուցել. եթե կինը հայցք է գցում քեզ վրա երկրորդ անգամ, ուրեմն նա դեմ չէ, որ իր վրա ուշադրություն դարձնեն:

Դու մտնում ես ռեստորան, իսկ ինչ-որ կին քեզ վրա թռուցիկ հայացք է գցում: Եթե չհետաքրքրեցիր, երկրորդ անգամ նա էլ չի նայի: Լովելասները հասկացել են դա շատ վաղուց, հարյուրամյակներ առաջ, բայց հոգեբաններն ապացուցեցին միայն այժմ, երբ սկսեցին ուսումնասիրել մարդկային աչքերը: Եթե կինը նայում է տղամարդու վրա ևս մեկ անգամ, ուրեմն նա հետաքրքիր է նրան: Հիմա ամեն ինչ քո ձեռքերում է. նա ակնարկել է, նա պատրաստ է սիրահետել, մտերմանալ: Բայց եթե երկրորդ հայացք չկա, դուռը պինդ փակված է, ավելի լավ է ուրիշ դուռ թակիր, իսկ այս մեկին չմոտենաս անգամ:

Գնահատող կանացի հայացքը քեզ նշանակալիություն է տալիս, տալիս է վստահություն: Այդ պահին դու քեզ առանձնահուկ մեկն ես զգում: Ահա թե ինչու սերը թևավորում է, հրահրում է ուժերի կուտակում և լցնում է կյանքն ուրախությամբ:

Բայց դրանում նաև ինչ-որ դժբախտություն կա. երբ օր օրի հետևից քեզ վրա է նայում միշտ միևնույն կինը, դրա օգուտը քիչ է: Վաղ թե ուշ կանայք և ամուսինները ձանձրացնում են իրար՝ չէ՞ որ չի կարելի նորից ու նորից ոգեշնչում ստանալ միևնույն աչքերից: Դու ուղղակի ընտելանում ես. դա քո կինն է, նրան գայթակղելու իմաստ չկա: Հենց այդպես էլ դառնում են բայրոններ, դոն-ժուաններ, այդ պատճառով էլ սկսում են ձեռնոցների պես փոխել կանանց: Դա բոլորովին էլ սեռական հակում չէ, դա սեքսի հետ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի կապ չունի: Սեռական հաճույքն ուժեղանում է, երբ դու ընդամենը մի կին ունես. այդ ժամանակ սեքսը փոխակերպվում է սեղմ մտերմության: Իսկ դոն-ժուանությունը՝ դա ոչ սեքս է ոչ էլ սեր, քանզի իսկական սերը ավելի ու ավելի է ցանկանում միևնույն մարդուն, այն ոչ թե ծավալվում է, այլ գնում է ներս:

Իսկ դոն-ժուանությունը ոչ սեր է և ոչ էլ նույնիսկ սեքս, այլ լրիվ այլ բան. դա մաքուր ինքնասիրություն է: Ամեն օր նվաճելով նոր կնոջ, դու քեզ ուժեղ մեկն ես զգում: Ծագում է հավերժական հաղթողի կերպարը: Բայց բավական է նվաճես մեկին, և դու քարանում ես տեղում. էլ ոչ ոք քեզ վրա ուշադրություն չի դարձնում, օտար աչքերում դու նորից դարձել ես ոչինչ, վերջդ եկել է: Ահա թե ինչու ամուսնական զույգերն այդքան անկյանք տեսք ունեն, ահա թե ինչու նրանց աչքերի մեջ փայլք չկա: Մի հայացքը բավական է, որպեսզի հասկանաս, ամուսնացա՞ծ է արդյոք քեզ մոտեցող զույգը: Տարբերությունը միշտ զգացվում է. չամուսնացածներն ուրախ են, նրանք ծիծաղում են, շաղակրատում և ուրախանում են իրենց շփմանը: Իսկ ամուսինն ու կինը մռայլ են, նրանք ուղղակի հանդուրժում են մեկմեկու:


Խոջա Նասրեդինի ամուսնության քսանհինգերորդ տարեդարձին նա ամբողջ օրը տանը չէր: Դա շատ վիրավորեց նրա կնոջը, չէ՞ որ նա հույս ուներ, որ այդ օրն առանձնահատուկ կլինի,
 իսկ ամեն ինչ գնաց սովորականի նման: Եվ երբ նա վերադարձավ գործից, կինը հարցրեց. "Նասրեդին, մի՞թե դու մոռացել ես, թե ինչ օր է այսօր":

"Հիշում եմ, հիշում", - արձագանքեց նա:

"Ուրեմն եկ ինչ-որ առանձնահատուկ բան հորինենք", - առաջարկեց կինը:

Քիչ մտածելուց հետո Խոջան ասաց. "Ի՞նչ, եթե մի երկու րոպե լռենք":
_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եթե դու զգում ես, որ կյանքը կանգնել է տեղում, ուրեմն, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, քեզ ընդամենը թվացել է, թե դա սեր էր... Իրականում դա ոչ թե սեր էր, այլ մաքուր ինքնասիրություն. նոր մարդիկ, նոր տղամարդկանց կամ կանանց նվաճելու ծարավ, ամեն օր էլի ինչ-որ մեկին անհրաժեշտ լինելու ձգտում: Համբավն ինչ-որ ժամանակ երջանկություն էր բերում, դու քեզ երևելի մարդ էիր զգում: Դրանում է հենց ամփոփված քաղաքականության գայթակղությունը, չէ՞ որ քաղաքական գործիչը համարում է, որ ինքն անհրաժեշտ է ամբողջ երկրի՛ն: Իսկ ինչի՞ էր ձգտում Հիտլերը: Նա ցանկանում էր անհրաժեշտ լինել ամբողջ աշխարհի՛ն:

Բայց այդպիսիս ձգտումը միայնակ լինել թույլ չի տա: Քաղաքական գործիչն ըստ էության հոգևոր լինել չի կարող. նա լրիվ այլ կողմ է գնում: Ահա թե ինչու է Հիսուս ասել. "Ավելի հեշտ է, որ ուղտն անցնի ասեղի ծակից, քան հարուստն Աստծո արքայություն մտնի": Ինչու՞ է այդպես: Հարուստը փող է կուտակում, որպեսզի երևելի դառնա շնորհիվ իր ունեցվածքի: Նա ցանկանում է կարևոր անձ լինել, իսկ յուրաքանչյուրի համար, ով ցանկանում է լինել ինչ-որ մեկը, Աստծո արքայության դռներն ամուր գոցված են:

Այնտեղ մուտք ունեն միայն "ոչնչությունները"՝ նա, ով հասել է նրան, որ հասկացել է, որ ինքը ոչինչ է և ոչ ոք, ում նավակը դատարկվել է, ով գիտակցել է ինքնասիրության ամբողջ ապարդյունությունն ու ունայնությունը, ով դադարել է փառաբանել իրեն, քանզի դա անիմաստ է՝ ընդ որում, ոչ միայն անօգուտ է, այլև վնասարար: Ինքնասիրությունը կարող է խելքից գցել, բայց այն, միևնույն է, չես հագեցնի:

Ո՞վ է միայնակ մարդը: Նա, ով պիտանի լինել այլևս չի ցանկանում, ով ուրիշների հաշվին իր ինքնասիրությունը չի ուռճացնում, ով ուրիշների աչքերի մեջ գովասանք չի փնտրում: Եթե նրան սիրում են, նա ազնվորեն երախտապարտ է, իսկ եթե ոչ, ոչնչից չի բողոքում՝ այդպես էլ է լավ: Կգան հյուրեր՝ նա ուրախ է, բայց եթե ոչ ոք չգա էլ, նա չի տխրի: Նա իրեն հարմարավետ է զգում հավասարապես թե ամբոխի մեջ, և թե լեռնային քարանձավում:

Միայնակը դժբախտ չի լինում, որովհետև սովոր է բավարարվել և ուրախանալ իրենով: Նա ինքնաբավ է: Ահա թե ինչու մոտիկ մարդկանց երբեք դուր չի գալիս, երբ իրենցից մեկը հոգևոր է դառնում: Եթե հանկարծ ամուսինը սկսում է խորհրդածել (մեդիտացիա), կինը տագնապում է: Բայց ինչու՞: Նա, կարող է, ինքն էլ չգիտի, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում, չի նկատում սեփական անհանգստությունը: Եվ եթե կինն էլ սկսում է աղոթել, դիմել Աստծոն, ամուսինն է անհանգստանում: Ինչու՞:

Գիտակցություն է ներխուժում ենթագիտակցական վախ, որ քեզ մոտիկ մարդն ինքնաբավ կդառնա: Ահա թե որն է պատճառը: Եվ այդ պատճառով յուրաքանչյուր կնոջ ավելի ձեռք է տալիս, որ ամուսինը նույնիսկ հարբեցող դառնա, միայն թե խորհրդածումով չզբաղվի: Եթե նա կարողանար որոշել, թե ով ամուսինը դառնա, _սանյասին_  կամ մոլագար, նա կընտրեր երկրորդը:

_Սանյասինն_  ինքնաբավ է, նրան ոչ ոք պետք չէ, նա ոչ ոքուց կախված չէ: Եվ դա մոտիկներին վախ է ներշնչում. նրանք զգում են իրենց սեփական անօգտակար լինելը: Առաջ իրենց կյանքերն անքակտելիորեն կապված էին, նա ուներ իր մոտիկների կարիքը, իսկ հիմա, երբ մոտիկներն այլևս պետք չեն, նրանք դառնում են ոչինչ, նրանց կյանքը կորցնում է իմաստը, դառնում է անպտուղ անապատ: Ծաղիկներ այնտեղ աճում էին այն պատճառով միայն, որ դա պետք էր ինչ-որ մեկի: Եվ, երբ գիտակցում ես, որ ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է ծաղկել միայնության մեջ, դա դիպչում է ինքնասիրությանդ՝ հոգիդ սկսում է տագնապել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բայց ո՞վ է միայնակը: Հիսուս ասում է. _"Երանի միակներին..."_  Դրանք մարդիկ են, որոնք ապրում են մենության մեջ այնպիսի թեթևությամբ, ասես նրանց ներսում մի ամբողջ աշխարհ լինի: Նրանք գոհ են իրենցից, ինչպես փոքրիկ երեխաներ:

Մանուկներն ամբողջովին գոհ են իրենցից: Ֆրոյդը նրանց համար նույնիսկ հատուկ հասկացություն է հորինել. պոլիմորֆներ: Մանուկներն ուրախանում են իրենց, խաղում են սեփական մարմնի հետ, նրանք սիրահարված են իրենց, նրանց բավական է սեփական մատը ծծել: Եթե նրանց նույնիսկ պետք է ինչ-որ մեկը, դա էլ՝ մաքուր մարմնական պահանջ է. կաթ տվեք նրան, շուռ տվեք մյուս կողքին, փոխեք հագուստը՝ դրանք մաքուր մարմնական կարիքներ են: Ուրիշներից հոգեբանական կախվածություն նրանք չունեն: Նրանց համար մեկ է, թե ինչ են մտածում իրենց մասին շրջապատողները, նրանք ոչ ոքու դուր գալ չեն ջանում: Ահա թե ինչու մանուկներն այդքան սքանչելի են՝ օտար կարծիքը նրանց բոլորովին հոգս չի պատճառում:

Ոչ մի երեխա այլանդակ աշխարհ չի գալիս: Նրան այլանդակում են մեծերը: Փոխարենը, գեղեցիկ ծերունիներ համարյա չես հանդիպի՝ նրանք նույնքան հազվադեպ են, որքան այլանդակ երեխաները: Բոլոր երեխաները գեղեցիկ են, իսկ ծերունիներն այլանդակ՝ ո՞րն է պատճառը: Եթե մարդը ծնվում է գեղեցիկ, ուրեմն այդպիսին էլ պետք է մեռնի՛: Բայց կյանքն ինչ-որ բան է անում մեզ հետ...

Երեխաներն ինքնաբավ են՝ ահա նրանց գեղեցկության գաղտնիքը: Նրանք՝ լույս են իրենց անձի համար: Իսկ ծերունիներն անօգուտ են, նրանք վաղուց հասկացել են, որ ոչ ոքու պետք չեն: Եվ որքան ավելի ես ծերանում, այնքան ավելի սուր է անօգտակարության այդ զգացումը: Նրանք, ում իրենք պետք էին, վաղուց արդեն հեռացել են. երեխաները մեծացել են և ապրում են իրենց կյանքով, ամուսինը կամ կինն արդեն գերեզմանում են: Աշխարհը կորցրել է հետաքրքրությունը նրանց հանդեպ. ոչ ոք հյուր չի գալիս, չկա մարդ, մի բարի խոսք ասես: Առաջ այդ ծերուկը կարևոր դեմք էր, մեծ կեղավար, բանկի կառավարիչ, իսկ հիմա նրա վրա ոչ ոք ուշադրություն չի դարձնում, օտար հայացքներն անտարբերաբար սահում են նրա դեմքի վրայով: Դու ոչ ոքու պետք չես... Դու՝ ոչինչ ես, մնացել է ուղղակի սպասես մահվանդ: Եվ նույնիսկ երբ մեռնես, ոչ ոք լաց էլ չի լինի, ոչ ոքու դա չի հուզի: Նույնիսկ մահդ կլինի այլանդակ...  

Ավելի լավ է մտածես, որ քեզ միլիոններն են սգալու՝ նույնիսկ այդ միտքն ուրախություն է բերում: Մարդիկ ցանկանում են, որ իրենց թաղմանը հազարավոր ողբացողներ հավաքվեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Ամերիկայում այսպիսի պատմություն է եղել. ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում մեկ մարդու հաջողվեց իմանալ, թե մահից հետո մարդիկ ինչ կասեն իր մասին: Իր մահվան մասին 
հայտարարել էր նախօրորք: Բժիշկներն ասել էին, որ նրան մնացել է ապրել տեսներկու ժամից ոչ ավելի, իսկ նա կարգադրեց անմիջապես հայտարարել, որ ինքն արդեն մեռել է: Այդ մարդը կրկեսների, 
պատկերասրահների և գովազդային գործակալությունների ցանց ուներ: Ինչ-ինչ, բայց գովազդել նա գիտեր: Արդեն մեկ ժամ անց նրա օգնականը շեֆի մահվան մասին տեղեկացրեց բոլոր լրագրերին, 
ռադիո և հեռուստատեսային ալիքներին: Լրագրողներն իրենց գցեցին մահախոսականներ գրելու, ջրի պես հոսեցին ցավակցությունները՝ մի խոսքով, հսկայական խառնաշփոթ բարձրացավ: Իսկ նա 
պառկած կարդում ու նայում էր ամեն ինչ՝ ամբողջ խառնաշփոթը նրան սարսափելի դուր էր գալիս:
_

Մարդկանց միշտ հաճելի է, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը մահանում է, - հանգուցյալն անմիջապես հրեշտակ է դառնում, չէ՞ որ մեռածների մասին ընդունված չէ վատ խոսել: Քանի կենդանի էիր, ոչ ոք քո մասին խոսք անգամ չէր ասում: Հիշեք. ձեզ կսիրեն միայն հետմահու՛:  Ձեզ կսիրեն միակ բարի գործի համար, որ հասցրեցիք կատարել. մեռնե՛լ: Ձեզ կհարգեն, ինչը ձեր կենդանության օրոք երազներումդ էլ չէիք տեսել, դուք կունենաք ամեն ինչ. լուսանկար թերթերում, մահախոսականներ, սրտառուչ խոսքեր: Եվ այն մագնատը լիովին հաճույք  ստացավ այդ ամենից: Նա մեռավ երջանիկ, քանի որ իր մահն իրեն մեծ բավարարություն պարգևեց:

Օտար ուշադրությունը մեզ պետք է ոչ միայն մեր կյանքի օրօք, այլև հետմահու... Խորհեք ձեր մահվան մասին. նրա մասին կցավան ընդամենը մի երկու մոտիկ մարդ, չհաշված ծառաներն ու սիրելի շունը: Ուրիշ ոչ ո՛ք: Մտերիմները նույնիսկ հազիվ թե գան ձեր թաղմանը: Ուղղակի բոլորը թեթևացած շունչ կքաշեն. մի հոգս պակասեց: Եվ երբ մարդիկ խորհում են այդ մասին, և այդքան թախծալի է դառնում...

Ինչ-որ մեկին պիտանի լինելու ցանկությունը մնում է մինչև մահ... Մի՞թե դա կյանք է: Մի՞թե ուրիշի կարծիքը կարևոր է քո սեփական կարծիքից: Մի՞թե քո սեփական կյանքն ինքնին քեզ համար ոչ մի արժեք չունի:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.09.2017), Գաղթական (03.09.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է. _"Երանի միակներին..."_  Ու՞մ նա նկատի ունի: Նրանց, ով երջանիկ է միայնության մեջ և հեշտությամբ կարող է ապրել անմարդաբնակ կղզում: Ի՞նչ կպատահի, եթե ամբողջ աշխարհը վերանա Երրորդ համաշխարհայինում՝ իսկ դա, ընդ որում, կարող է պատահել ցանկացած պահի, - և դու աշխարհում մեն-մենակ մնաս: Ի՞նչ անել, չհաշված անմիջապես ինքնասպան լինելը: Իսկ միայնակը կարող է ուղղակի նստել ծառի տակ և բուդդա դառնալ: Միայնակը մեկ է, երջանիկ կլինի, նա ինքն իրեն երգեր կերգի, կպարի ինքն իր համար՝ լավ տրամադրությունը չի էլ պակասի: Նրա ոգու վիճակն անփոփոխ է, նրա հոգևոր մթնոլորտի վրա արտաքին ոչինչ չի ազդում:

Հիսուս ասաց. _"Օրհնված են միակներն ու ընտրյալները..."_  Միայնակներն իրոք որ ընտրյալ են, չէ՞ որ նա, ում ամբոխ է պետք, նորից ու նորից իրեն ամբոխի մեջ է նետում՝ նա ինքն է այդպես ուզում, և նրա ցանկությունը կատարվում է: Աստված ի կատար է ածում մեր բոլոր երազանքները, և ամենն, ինչ դու ստանում ես, - քո սեփական ցանկությունների իրականացումն է: Պետք չէ մեղադրել ոչ ոքու ոչ մի բանում. դու ինքդ ես դա ցանկացել, ինքդ ես խնդրել: Լավ հիշեք, որովհետև դա կյանքի ամենասարսափելի օրենքն է. ինչ էլ ցանկանաս, ամենը կկատարվի:

Հարյու՛ր անգամ մտածեք, նախքան ինչ-որ բան ցանկանալը: Ավելի շուտ, ձեր ցանկությունը կիրականա՝ և դուք ինքներդ էլ կտուժեք: Հենց այդպես է ստացվում հարուստների հետ. առաջ, աղքատության մեջ, նրանք երազում էին հարստության մասին՝ և այնքան ուժեղ, որ երազներն իրականացան: Իսկ հիմա նրանք իրենց վատ են զգում, նրանք արցունք են թափում ու գանգատվում են. "Ես ամբողջ կյանքս հիմարության վրա ծախսեցի, ես այնքա՜ն դժբախտ եմ": Բայց չէ՞ որ իրենք էին այդ  ցանկացել: Ուզում ես գիտելիքներ՝ կլինեն գիտելիքներ, գլուխդ օտար խոսքերով լիքը գրադարանի կնմանվի: Բայց վերջիվերջո դու միևնույն է կտրտմես. "Խոսքեր, խոսքեր, խոսքեր՝ և ոչ մի իմաստ նրանցում: Ինչի՞ վրա գնաց ողջ կյանքս":

Թող ձեր ցանկությունները լինեն գիտակցված, չէ՞ որ բոլոր երազանքները վաղ թե ուշ կատարվում են: Ոչ միշտ անմիջապես, ցանկությունների կատարման հերթը բավականաչափ երկար է, նրանք ոչ միայն դուք ունեք, այնպես որ ավելի հաճախ ստիպված եք սպասել: Երբեմն երազանքներն իրագործվում են միայն հաջորդ կյանքում, բայց յուրաքանչյուր ցանկություն անպայման  կկատարվի: Եվ դա շատ վտանգավոր օրենք է... Հարյու՛ր անգամ մտածեք, նախքան ինչ-որ բան ցանկանալը: Մի՛ շտապեք, մտածե՛ք: Հիշեք, որ յուրաքանչյուր երազանք անպայման կատարվում է՝ բայց արդյո՞ք դրա համար դուք ստիպված չեք լինի վճարել:

Միայնակն ընտրյալ է դառնում. նրան ընտրում է ինքն Աստված: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև միայնակին այս աշխարհում ոչինչ պետք չէ: Նա արդեն ճանաչել է ամենն, ինչին այստեղ կարելի էր սովորել: Նա ավարտել է դպրոցը, մեծացել է, մի աստիճան վեր է բարձրացել: Նա միայնակ գագաթ է դարձել ամպերի մեջ՝ ընտրյալ, Գուրիշանկարա, Էվերեստ: Հիսուս և Բուդդան՝ միայնակ գագաթներ են: Դրանում է հմայքը. նրանք ապրում են իրենց, առանձնահատուկ կյանքով:

Միայնակը՝ ընտրյալ է: Իսկ ի՞նչ է նա ինքն ընտրել: Միայն սեփական էությունը: Երբ ընտրում ես ինքդ քեզ, ստանում ես ամբողջ Տիեզերքը, չէ՞ որ քո էությունն ու ամենայն Գոյը՝ միևնույն բանն է: Ընտրելով քեզ, ընտրում ես Աստծոն, և երբ ընտրում ես Աստծոն, նա նույնպես ընտրում է քեզ՝ դու ընտրյալ ես դառնում:


_Օրհնված են միակներն ու ընտրյալները, 
քանզի դուք կգտնեք արքայությունը, 
քանզի դուք այնտեղից եք 
և նորից այնտեղ կվերադառնաք:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Միայնակը, _սանյասինը՝_   իսկ հենց այդ է նշանակում "սանյանին" բառը. միայնակ, թափառական, իրենից գոհ մեկը... Եթե մեկնումեկը քայլում է կողքովդ՝ լավ է, ոչ մի վատ բան չկա դրանում: Բայց եթե ուղեկիցդ անհետացել է, նույնպես սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա: Միայնակը ոչ ոքու չի սպասում և երբեք հետ չի նայում: Նրա միայնությունը՝ լիություն է, ամբողջականություն: Նրա էությունը փակ շրջան է կազմել. սկիզբը միաձուլվել է վերջի հետ, ալֆան ու օմեգան դարձել են մեկ: Միայնակը՝ ուղիղ հատված չէ: Դուք՝ հատվածներ եք, ում ծայրամասերը հեռու են իրարից, իսկ միայնակը՝ շրջանագիծ է, նա ոչ վերջ ունի, ոչ սկիզբ: Ահա թե ինչու է Հիսուս ասում. _"...քանզի դուք այնտեղից եք և նորից այնտեղ կվերադառնաք":_  Դուք միաձուլված եք սկզբնաղբյուրի հետ և երբեք նրանից չեք բաժանվի. ելքը նաև վերադարձ է նշանակում:

Հիսուս սրա նման այլ խոսքեր էլ է ասել. "Դու կդառնաս Աստված, երբ սկիզբը միաձուլվի վերջի հետ": Դուք, հավանաբար, տեսել եք այդ նկարը՝ այն պատկերում էին եգիպտական գաղտնի ընկերությունների հնագույն կնիքների վրա. սեփական պոչը կուլ տվող օձը: Ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում սկզբի և վերջի միաձուլումը՝ դա վերածնունդ է, դու նորից նորածին ես դառնում: Դու փակում ես շրջանը, վերադառնում ես սկզբին, գալիս ես այնտեղ, որտեղից հայտնվել ես:


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Եթե ձեզ ասում են..._

Կոնկրետ ո՞վ կասի: Ովքե՞ր եմ այդ "նրանք": Հասարակությունը, ամբոխը՝ նրանք, ում դեռ չեն ընտրել, ով առաջվա պես կարիք ունի ոււրիշների: _"Եթե ձեզ ասում են..."՝_   իսկ նրանք անպայման կասեն, ուրիշի ինքնաբավ լինելն անտանելի է նրանց համար: Նրանք հետապնդում են միայնակներին, ստիպում են հետ վերադառնալ ամբոխ: Նրանք ցանկացած գնով ուզում են քեզ նորից բանտարկել. անտանելի է միտքն անգամ, որ քեզ հաջողվել է այնտեղից փախչել... Միայնակի տեսքից միայն նրանք իրենց վատ են զգում: Ինչու՞: Ուղղակի նրա հայտնվելն անգամ ստիպում է նրանց մտածել սեփական կյանքի մասին՝ այստեղից էլ վրդովմունքը:

Երբ հայտնվում է Հիսուս, բոլորը շփոթմունքի մեջ են. եթե նա ճիշտ է, ուրեմն դու սխալվում ես՝ իսկ նա, դատելով ամենից, այնուամենայնիվ ճիշտ է... Եվ ի՞նչ անել հիմա: Բավական է Հիսուս հայտնվի՝ և հասարակության մեջ իրարանցում է տեղի ունենում. այդ մարդը երջանիկ է, չնայած այն բանին, որ ոչ ոք նրան պետք չէ: Նա այնքա՜ն միայնակ է՝ և այնքա՛ն երջանիկ: Բոլորն ուղղակի խելագարվում են նրա շուրջ, մարդիկ լիակատար շփոթմունքի մեջ են:

Այդ դու՛ք եք տարօրինակը, ոչ թե նա: Ձե՛ր հետ է դժբախտությունը, այլ ոչ թե նրա: Բայց դուք ամբողջ ուժով ապացուցում եք, իբր սխալը նա է: Հիսուսի մասին բազում դատապարտող գրքեր են գրել. իբր նա խելագար էր, աննորմալ: Ամբողջ գրքեր են նվիրված նրա հոգեկան խանգարումներին: Ո՞վ է դրանք գրում: Հենց այն "նրանք"՝ և "նրանք" մինչև օրս չեն կարողանում հանգստանալ, մինչև չապացուցեն, որ Հիսուս սխալվում էր, որ նա ուղղակի հոգեկան հիվանդ էր: Բայց ճշմարտությունը շատ պարզ բան է. եթե նա ճիշտ էր, ուրեմն սխալվում է հասարակությունը...

Որտեղի՞ց այդպիսի եռանդ: Եթե նույնիսկ նա հոգեկան հիվանդ է՝ ի՞նչ դրանից: Ինչու՞ է պետք դա ապացուցել:  Ինչու՞ այդքան անհանգստանալ:  Ի՞նչ է դա փոխում: Ահա թե որն է պատճառը. նա ձեզ ստիպում է կասկածել ինքներդ ձեզ: Ահա՛ թե ինչու այդպիսի մարդկանց տանել չեն կարողանում: Նրանց վարկաբերկում են թե կյանքի ընթացքում և թե հետմահու՝ հատկապես հետմահու, երբ կարելի է ասել ինչ ասես, ինչպիսի պատկեր ասես կարելի է նկարել...

Նայեք քրիստոնեական Հիսուսի դեմքին: Դա նույնիսկ ծաղրանկար էլ չէ, մուլտիպլիկացիոն սիրունիկ դեմք էլ չէ՝ նա լրիվ անբնական դեմք ունի: Քրիստոնեաները պնդում են, որ նա երբեք չի ծիծաղել, իսկ ես անձամբ նրան առանց ժպիտ չե՛մ պատկերացնում: Նա հումորի սքանչելի զգացում ուներ՝ և կարևոր չէ, որ դրա ապացույցներ չեն մնացել: Նա հավանաբար հաճախ ծիծաղում էր, ուրախությունն աղբյուրի պես բխում էր նրանից և ուրախացնում էր իր շուրջ ամեն ինչ: Բայց քրիստոնեական սրբապատկերների վրա՝ ամենաթթված դեմքն է, որը միայն կարելի է պատկերացնել: Նրանց վրա Հիսուս այնքան մռայլ է, որ նման ուղեկցի մասին միտքն անգամ արդեն սարսուռ է պատճառում: Ուղղակի մտեք ցանկացած քրիստոնեական եկեցեի և ինքներդ նայեք: Կարո՞ղ էիք արդյոք նման մարդու հետ գոնե մեկ օր անց կացնել նույն սենյակում: Ոչ մի դեպքու՛մ, նույնիսկ քրիստոնյաները հազիվ կարողանում են հանդուրժել կիրակնօրյա առավոտը: Մի ամբողջ օ՞ր: Նման մտքից միայն քեզ վատ ես զգում՝ մահացու թախիծը կպատի քեզ... Առանց այն էլ տխուր է, իսկ այդպիսի ուղեկցի հետ կախվե՛լ կարելի է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուսի խորհրդանիշը քրիստոնյաները խաչն են սարքել՝ և դրանով իսկ ցույց են տվել, որ գլխավորն այդպես էլ չհասկացան: Այո, Հիսուս խոսում էր խաչի մասին ու խաչ էլ հանվել է, բայց այդ պատկերը լրիվ այլ իմաստ ունի: Քրիստոնեական խաչը մարմնավորում է նրա տառապանքները: Մարդիկ այնքան ուժեղ են տառապում, որ անկարող են հավատալ ծիծաղող Հիսուսի: Տանջահար Հիսուսին հավատալը շատ ավելի հեշտ է՝ այդպես նա ավելի է մեզ նման, այդպես նա մեզանից մեկն է դառնում, չէ՞ որ նա մեզանից ավելի շատ է տառապել: Տանջանքները՝ այ դա մենք հասկանում ենք, տառապանքների և մահվան լեզուն հարազատ է մեզ: Չենք հասկանում մենք միայն ինքը կյանքը: Ահա թե ինչու կա քրիստոնեություն, իսկ քրիշնաիզմ չկա՝ ուրախ Քրիշնայի շուրջ եկեղեցի չես ստեղծի:

Հնդիկները երկրպագում են Քրիշնային, բայց ինչ-որ նախանձով՝ նա չափից դուրս զատվում է մեզ համար սովորական կյանքի ֆոնի վրա: Նա ուղղակի դուդուկ է նվագում, պարում է աղջիկների հետ, նա միշտ ուրախ է, միշտ ժպիտը դեմքին: Նա այնքան է հակասում կյանքի մասին մեր պատկերացումներին, որ նրան անհնար է հասկանալ: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հասկանալ հավերժ պարող մարդու: Մենք ընդունակ ենք հասկանալ միայն մահը, մահապատիժը, տանջանքները՝ իսկ այդ դուդուկներն ու պարերը մեզ համար չեն:

Քրիստոնեությունը հրդեհի պես տարածվել է աշխարհով, իսկ Քրիշնան ոչ մի հետևորդ չունի: Նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր նրան երկրպագում են, իրականում ոչինչ չեն հասկանում, դա բարդ է նրանց համար: Նրանք մեկ մի, մեկ ուրիշ բան են հորինում, միայն թե փոքր ինչ փոխեն Քրիշնայի բնավորությունը: Նրանք ուղղակի չեն կարողանում հավատալ, որ նա կարող էր վազվզել աղջիկների հետ և որ նա տասնվե՛ց հազար ընկերուհի է ունեցել: Ոչ, ի՜նչ եք ասում: Պետք է որ դրանում մի ինչ-որ այլ միտք լինի դրված: Ու Քրիշնային այլափոխում են ինչպես ասես. իբր, խոսքը ոչ թե իսկական աղջիկների, այլ ներվային համակարգի մասին է: Այդ այլաբանությունն իբր նկատի ունի տասնվեց հազար ներվային վերջավորություններ: Բայց ահա թե ինչ կասեմ ես ձեզ. նա իրոք որ տասնվեց հազար ընկերուհի է ունեցել, նա իրոք երգել է, պարել և ուրախացել՝ նա ինքը հենց ուրախության մարմնավորու՛մ էր: Այդպիսին էր նաև Հիսուս, այդ պատճառով էլ ինձ թվում է, որ "Քրիստոս" անունը ծագել է "Քրիշնա" անունից:

Հիսուս էլ ճիշտ այդպիսին էր, նա երբեք թթված դեմքով ման չի եկել: Բայց ծիծաղի լեզուն անհասկանալի է ձեզ՝ այո, դեռևս անհասկանալի է: Ձեր հոգիներն առայժմ անկարող են ընդունել պարող  Աստծո: Ձեր աշխարհում նա դեռևս տեղ չունի: Քրիշնան ձեզ ինչ-որ անհնար բան է թվում, իսկ իսկական Հիսուս ձեր համար ընդհանրապես աշխարհի վերջը կդառնար:

Նրա խորհրդանիշը դարձավ խաչելությունը, խաչը, չնայած կոնկրետ իր, Հիսուսի համար խաչը լրիվ այլ նշանակություն ուներ: Հիմա ես կպատմեմ ձեզ, թե ինչ էր խաչը նրա համար:

Խաչը՝ դա երկու գիծ է, երկու սովորական հատվածներ. մեկը երկարությամբ, մյուսը լայնքով, - ուղղահայաց և հորիզոնական: Դա էլ հենց խաչն է. խաչաձևումը, խաչմերուկը: Հորիզոնական գիծը նշանակում է ժամանակ. անցյալը, ներկան և ապագան, ժամանակի հաջորդական ընթացքը: Այդ գծի վրա ապրում եք դուք: Ուղղահայաց գիծը՝ հավերժությունն է, անփոփոխ "ներկա պահը": Դա հավերժական ներկան է. այն չունի ոչ անցյալ, ոչ ապագա: Այն ուղղակի ձգվում է վեր ու վար, բայց երբեք կողմ չի թեքվում:

Ժամանակն ու հավերժությունը հանդիպում են այնտեղ, որտեղ խաչեցին Հիսուսին; և պահը, երբ նա զոհվեց, - ներկան է: Եթե զոհվում ես ներկայում, անմիջապես ծնվում ես նորից, հարություն ես առնում: Մահ քեզ համար ուղղակի չկա, չէ՞ որ ժամանակն անհետացել է՝ դու հավերժ ես:

_Խաչը՝ դա ժամանակի և հավերժության հանդիպման խորհրդանիշն է, իսկ նրանց խաչաձևման կետը՝ ձեր մահը:_

Ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ դա կարող է լինել: Լքելով ժամանակի աշխարհը, հավերժության մասնիկ ես դառնում: Իսկ որտե՞ղ են խաչվում այդ գծերը: Հենց այստեղ և հիմա, հենց այս պահին:

"Ներկա պահը"՝ ահա թե որտեղ գոյություն ունի խաչը: Եվ եթե շարունակես գնալ այդ գծով՝ այնտեղ, ապագա, - բաց կթողնես կարևորը: Իսկ եթե հենց հիմա շարժվես ուղղահայացով, կհայտնվես խաչի վրա. դու՝ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կայիր, - կզոհվես և անմիջապես հարություն կառնես, կծնվես նորից, լիովին նորացած: Դա ծնունդ է, և այդ պատճառով մահ չկա՝ կյանքը հավերժ է: Հիսուսի համար խաչը ժամանակի խորհրդանիշն էր. դա ժամանակի՝ հավերժության հետ հանդիպման նշանն է: Իսկ քրիստոնյաների մոտ այն չգիտես ինչու տառապանքների ողբալի խորհրդանիշը դարձավ:

Եթե Հիսուս չգնար հրեաների մոտ, այլ մնար Հնդկաստանում... Եթե նա այնտեղ տաներ իր խաչը, խաչի իմաստը ոչնչով չէր փոխվի, ուղղակի Հիսուս իրեն այլ կերպ կպահեր: Նա ճիշտ Քրիշնայի պես կլիներ՝ երջանիկ, ուրախ, անփոփոխ ժպիտով, ինքը երանությունը: Երբ վերանում է ժամանակը, դու զոհվում ես անցյալի և ապագայի աշխարհի համար և ծնվում ես հավերժության աշխարհում՝ իսկ դա երանությունն է: Դա հենց այն է, ինչը հնդիկներն անվանում են _սամադհի:_

Բայց քրիստոնյաներն այդ չհասկացան: Ինքը միտքն այն մասին, որ Հիսուս կենդանի է, անհարմարություն կծներ, որդի պես կհյուծեր հոգին: Քրիստոնյաներն ուզում էին հանգստանալ, և Հիսուսի մահից հետո նրանք ամեն ինչ ձևափոխեցին ինչպես իրենց է հարմար, սկսեցին նկարել Հիսուսին այնպիսին, ինչպիսին իրենք էին ցանկանում նրան տեսնել: Իսկ արդյունքում սովորական մարդ ստացվեց, այնպիսի, ինչպես բոլորը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Եթե ձեզ ասում են._ - իսկ ձեզ կասեն, անպայմա՛ն կասեն, -
_Որտեղի՞ց եք սերում. – 
ասացեք նրանց. 
Մենք եկել ենք լույսից, 
այնտեղից, որտեղ լույսը գոյացավ ինքն իրեն:_ 


Մենք սերում ենք Աստծոց: Մենք՝ Աստծո զավակներն ենք, մենք հայտնվել ենք ամենայն գոյի սկզբնաղբյուրից: Իսկ մինչ այդ ոչ մի այլ աղբյուր չի եղել՝ նա ինքն իրենից է ծագել, ինքն է իրեն ծնել: Հայրն՝ այլ հայր չի ունեցել, Արարչին ոչ ոք չի արարել՝ դա ինքնաարարիչ ուժ է:


_Մենք եկել ենք լույսից, 
այնտեղից, որտեղ լույսը գոյացավ ինքն իրեն: 
Եթե ձեզ հարցնում են; 
Ո՞րն է ձեր Հոր նշանը, որը ձեր մեջ է..._

Այդ մասի՛ն էլ նրանք կհարցնեն: "Դու հասել ես պայծառացմա՞ն, - կհարցնեն նրանք: - Եվ ու՞ր են դրա նշանները: Դու ճանաչել ես Հո՞րը: Ու՞ր է նրա նշանը: Ցու՛յց տուր մեզ": Նրանք ոչինչ չեն տեսնում, նրանց անպայման ապացույցներ են հարկավոր՝ նրանք ի վիճակի չեն մտնել քո հոգին: Բուդդայից էլ էին նրանք նշաններ պահանջում, Հիսուսից էլ: "Ապացուցիր մեզ, ցույց տուր նշան, որ մենք հասկանանք": Լսե՛ք, ձեր առջև ինքը Հիսուսն է կանգնած: Մի՞թե դա քիչ է: Ոչ, դուք դա հասկանալ չեք կարող, դա բարձր է մարդկային ըմբռնումից:

Գալիս էին Հիսուսի մոտ ու հարցնում էին. "Իսկ դու իրո՞ք նա ես, ում մենք սպասում ենք: Դու՝ հենց այն ընտյա՞լն ես": Նրանք հարցնում էին նրա՛ն: Աշակերտներին նրանք չկռահեցին դիմել, որովհետև "նրանք" միշտ դեմ են աշակերտներին: Ուսուցիչներին "նրանք" չեն հավատում, իսկ աշակերտները նրանց ուղղակի կատաղեցնում են, չէ՞ որ աշակերտներն ավելի մոտ են "նրանց": Աշակերտներին անվերջ խարդախ հարցեր են տալիս: "Ո՞րն է ձեր Հոր նշանը, որը ձեր մեջ է: Հապա, գինի դարձրու ջուրը՝ այդ ժամանակ կհավատանք: Վերակենդանացրե՛ք մեռյալին, մի ինչ-որ հրա՛շք գործեք": Միայն այդ ժամանակ նրանք կհավատան...

Ի՞նչ ասաց ուրեմն աշակերտներին Հիսուս: Կարգադրեց հրաշքներ գործել ու մարդկանց նշաննե՞ր ցույց տալ: Ոչ, նա արտասանեց ամենահրաշալի ճշմարտություններից մեկը.


_... ասացեք նրանց. 
Դա շարժումն է և հանգիստը:_

Ահա՛ այն, Հոր նշանը, որը մեր մեջ է, - շարժում և հանգիստ:

Դժվար է հասկանալ, ճի՞շտ է: Ի՞նչ կարող է դա նշանակել: Հիսուս ասում է. "Մենք շարժվում ենք, բայց և այնպես գտնվում ենք հանգստի մեջ: Մեր մեջ այդ հակասությունը կորչում է: Մենք՝ բոլոր հակասությունների միաձուլումն ենք. մենք խոսում ենք՝ և պահպանում ենք լռություն, սիրում ենք՝ բայց ի պատասխան սեր չենք պահանջում, քանզի ազատվել ենք ուրիշի սիրո կարիքից: Մենք միայնակ ենք՝ բայց մարդկանց մեջ, որովհետև ոչինչ մեր միայնությունը խախտել չի կարող: Մենք ամբոխի մեջ ենք, բայց ամբոխի մասը չենք՝ ամբոխը մեզ չի հուզում: Մենք ապրում ենք այս աշխարհում և անում ենք ինչ-որ բան, շարժվում ենք, - բայց մենք այս աշխարհից չենք: Մենք նրա մեջ ենք, իսկ նա՝ մեր մեջ չէ":

Ահա թե ինչ է նա ասում. "Նայեք մեզ վրա. մենք շարժվում ենք, բայց այդ շարժման մեջ լարում չկա: Մենք քայլում ենք, բայց մեր միջուկն անշարժ է, քանզի մեր հոգում չկան ինչ-որ տեղ գնալու ցանկություն ու մղումներ՝ մենք արդեն տեղում ենք, արդեն եկել ենք... Ահա՛ այն, Հոր նշանը: Նայեք հենց մե՛զ: Ձգտումներ չկան, բայց մենք անում ենք ինչ-որ բան: Ցանկություններ չկան, իսկ մենք ապրում ու շնչում ենք: Նայե՛ք մեզ վրա. հակասությունները վերացել են: Մենք քայլում ենք, չնայած մնացել ենք տեղում; մենք թե ապրում ենք և թե չենք ապրում: Ուղղակի դուք տեսնում եք մեզ ժամանակի շրջանակներում, բայց  ժամանակի ընթացք մեզ համար այլևս չկա՝ մենք գտնվում ենք հավերժության մեջ: Դա էլ հենց կատարյալ ուսուցչի նշա՛նն է: Եթե ցանկանում եք իմանալ, արդյո՞ք նա իսկական ուսուցիչ է, փնտրեք այդ նշանը. _շարժում և հանգիստ:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Շատ ավելի հեշտ է, երբ ուսուցիչդ անում է ինչ-որ բան՝ օգնում է մարդկանց, փոխում է հասարակության բարքերը, որևէ ուտոպիստական նպատակով հզոր շարժում է ստեղծում: Գանդիի ընտանիքից յուրաքանչյուրին շատ ավելի հեշտ է հասկանալ. դա մշտական գործունեություն է՝ քաղաքական, հասարակական, կրոնական, հոգևոր: Շա՜տ ավելի հեշտ է _մահաթմային,_  "մեծ հոգուն", Գանիդիի մեջ նկատել: Ինչու է ավելի հե՞շտ: Որովհետև այստեղ կա միայն շարժում՝ շարժում հանուն ուրիշների: Դա ծառայություն է մարդկանց. նա ոչ թէ ի հաճո սեփական անձի է ապրում և գործում, այլ հանուն շրջապատի: Նույնպիսի թեթևությամբ նկատելի է նաև մյուս ծայրահեղությունը, երբ մարդ հեռանում է գործերից, հրաժարվում է աշխարհից, մեկուսանում է լեռնային քարանձավում՝ և լռում է, պահպանում է լռություն, նստել է տեղում, չի գործում: Ոչ օգնություն է ցուցաբերում, ոչ կրոնական պրոպագանդա է վարում, ոչ ինչ-որ ծեսեր է կատարում՝ ուղղակի նստել և լռում է: Եվ դա նույնպես ավելի հեշտ է հասկանալ. դա՝ հանգիստն է:

Բայց դրանք ծայրահեղություններ են: Այդ մարդիկ, հնարավոր է, նաև լավն են յուրովի՝ իսկ ես նրանց մասին ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ էլ ասի, նրանք իրոք որ լավն են, - բայց և այնպես նրանք կատարյալ չեն: Նրանց մոտ բացակայում է Հոր նշանը, իսկ կատարելությունը միշտ նշված է այդպիսի նշանով: Այդպիսի նշան ուներ Հիսուս. շարժում, բայց կատարյալ հանգիստ...

Շարժում և հանգիստ. դու ապրում ես աշխարհում, բայց ամբողջովին հրաժարվում ես նրանից: Հավերժն այնտեղ է, որտեղ միաձուլվում են ծայրահեղությունները: Ընտրելով մեկը կամ մյուսը միայն, , ոչնչի չես հասնի, կվիպես՝ կմեղանչե՛ս: Պետք չէ՛ ընտրել: Ահա թե ինչի մասին էին ասում Լաո-Ձին, Հիսուս և մնացած բոլորը. "Պետք չէ՛ ընտրել որևէ բան": Բավական է ընտրես՝ և նպատակդ բաց ես թողել ձեռքիցդ: Մի՛ ընտրիր, թող լինի և շարժում, և հանգիստ: Թող նրանք գոյություն ունենան միաժամանակ: Դարձիր սիմֆոնիա, այլ ոչ թե առանձին նոտաների հավաքածու: Մի նոտան՝ հեշտ է, բայց նրանից ոչ մի օգուտ չկա:


_Այսպիսի մի պատմություն կա Նասրեդինի մասին. մի անգամ նա մի ջութակ գնեց, բայց նվագում էր նրա վրա մեկ նոտա միայն: Ընտանիքն ու հարևանները խառնվեցին իրար, նա սաստիկ զզվեցրել էր նրանց: "Մի՞թե դա երաժշտություն է, - ճչում էին նրանք: - Ուզում ես նվագել սովորել, գնա՛, սովորի՛ր: Բայց ի՜նչ ես ամբողջ ժամանակ միևնույն նվվացող նոտան ձգում: Տանջալի տաղտկություն է, բոլորը քնու՛մ են ոտրի վրա":

Կինը հայտարարեց նրան. "Հերի՛ք եղավ: Մենք արդեն երկրորդ ամիսն է լսում ենք դա, մեր համբերությունը կորե՛լ է: Սրա՛ն տեսեք, երաժիշտ է դարձել: Ի՜նչ ես գլխներիս սարքել , ասա՛":

"Հասկանու՞մ ես, բոլորը ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարողանում իրենցը գտնել, - արդարացավ Խոջան: - Ուրիշ երաժիշտներ տարբեր նոտաներ են նվագում, որովհետև ամբողջ ժամանակ փնտրում են, իսկ ես գտել եմ իմ նոտան և ուրիշ ոչ մի նոտա ինձ պետք չէ":_


Մեն-միակ նոտան՝ շատ հեշտ է, նույնիսկ սովորելու կարիք էլ առանձնապես չկա: Բայց մեկ նոտայով երաժշտության ամբողջ գեղեցկությունը չես փոխանցի, չէ՞ որ որքան բարդ է այն, այնքան ավելի գեղեցիկ է: Իսկ Աստված՝ ամենաբարդ բանն է աշխարհում. նա ամբողջ աշխարհն է իր մեջ ընդգրկում, նրա մեջ՝ ողջ Տիեզերքն է: Ի՞նչն ուրեմն կարող է Հոր նշանը լինել: Միայն ծայրահեղությունների միաձուլումը, միայն սիմֆոնիան, որտեղ բոլոր նոտաները տարրալուծվում են իրար մեջ...

Շարժում և հանգիստ... Դա ուղղակի խորհրդանիշ է: _"Ասա նրանց. շարժում և հանգիստ..."_

Աշխատեք դա հասկանալ, աշխատեք ապրել հենց այդպես: Շատ ավելի հեշտ է ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղություն նետվել. զբաղվում ես մի բանով՝ և մոռանում ես քեզ աշխատանքի մեջ, վերջացրեցիր գործդ՝ և հանգստանում ես: Բայց դա ծայրահեղություններից միայն մեկի ընտրություն է: Այդ դեպքում դու բացարձակապես հեռու ես Աստծոց, որովհետև ինքն Աստված ոչինչ չի հերքում, ոչնչից չի հրաժարվում:

Նա՝ ամեն ինչում է, նա՝ ամեն ինչ է: Եվ եթե դու էլ միանգամից ամեն ինչ դառնաս, եթե ոչնչի նախընտրություն չտաս և պարունակես քո մեջ ամեն ինչ, քո մեջ կարտահայտվի Հոր նշանը, հավերժության նախանշանը:

Խուսափե՛ք ծայրահեղություններից: Դրանք վտանգավոր արահետներ են, դժվար չէ անդնունդն էլ ընկնել: Թող ծայրահեղությունները միաձուլվեն, այդ ժամանակ մի նոր բան կստացվի՝ շատ ավելի նուրբ, բարդ և գեղեցիկ...

Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՎՏԱՆԳԱՎՈՐ   ՋՐԵՐ

Զրույց   տասնութերորդ*



_Սիմոն Պետրոսն ասաց. 
Թող Մարիամը հեռանա մեզանից, 
քանզի կանայք  արժանի չեն կյանքի: 

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Տեսեք, ես կուղղորդեմ նրան, 
որպեսզի սարքեմ այր, 
որպեսզի նա նույնպես կենդանի հոգի դառնա, 
ինչպես դուք, այրերդ: 
Քանզի յուրաքանչյուր կին, ով իրեն այր կդարձնի, 
կմտնի Երկնային Արքայություն:_


Այսօր մեզ սպասվում է ընթանալ վտանգավոր ջրերով: Շատ հարցեր պետք է պարզաբանել՝ գլխավորը, վերաբերվել առանց կանխակալության, հակառակ դեպքում անհնար կլինի որևէ բան հասկանալ:

Նախ և առաջ տղամարդն ու կինը շատ են տարբեր: Նրանք ոչ միայն նման չեն, նրանք՝ լիակատար հակադրություններ են: Դրանով էլ հենց բացատրվում է նրանց փոխադարձ ձգողականությունը: Միանում են ծայրահեղությունները միայն. նմանը նմանին չի ձգում: Այդ գիտեն բոլորն անկախ իրենց սեռի: Տղամարդու համար կինը՝ հավերժական հանելուկ է: Նա մագնիս է, նա ձգում է դեպի իրեն, գրգռում է հետաքրքրությունդ: Իսկ կանանց անհասկանալի են տղամարդիկ: Տղամարդկանց կարծիքով, այս աշխարհում Աստված ապրում է կանացի մարմնում, չէ՞ որ Աստված՝ գաղտնիք է: Կանանց համար ամեն ինչ հակառակն է. աստվածային է տղամարդը, քանզի նա անհասկանալի է: Ահա թե որն է հակառակ կողմի հրապուրանքը:

Այսպիսով, նախ և առաջ պետք է հասկանալ, որ նրանք ոչ թե ուղղակի տարբեր են, նրանք՝ հակադրություններ են : Բացի այդ, նրանք հավասար չեն, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ հավասար են: Տարբերություն կա, հակադրվածություն կա, դրանք տարբեր ծայրահեղություններ են, բայց նրանք միաժամանակ թե հավասար են, և թե հավասար չեն: Ծայրահեղությունները միշտ հավասար են իրենց կարևորությամբ, հակառակ դեպքում նրանք ուղղակի մեկմեկու դիմակայել չէին կարող:

Պետք է հասկանալ ևս մեկ բան. տղամարդու և կնոջ մարմինները նախատեսված են բացարձակապես տարբեր նպատակների համար: Կենսաբանորեն, ֆիզիոլոգիապես, քիմիականորեն նրանք բոլորովին նման չեն: Մի խոսքով, նրանք ուղղակի տարբեր աշխարհներ են: 

Կինն ունի արգանդ: Դա շատ կարևոր օրգան է, կարևոր է մնացած բոլորից, չէ՞ որ հենց այնտեղ է նոր կյանք ծնվում: Այդ օրգանի միջով անցնում է կենդանի ամեն ինչ, դա դարպաս է, որը դեպի մեր աշխարհ է տանում: Հենց այդ պատճառով կինը՝ ընդունող սկիզբ է, գործունյա լինել նա չի կարող: Կինը ստեղծված է, որպեսզի ընդունի, ծառայի որպես պահոց, ամփոփի իր մեջ անճանաչելին: Նա տանտիրուհի է, իսկ տղամարդը՝ նրա հյուրը:

Արգանդի պատճառով կինն իր հոգեբանությունն ունի. կանայք փափկամիտ են և անգործունյա, նրանք հազվադեպ են իրենց հարցադրում և կասկածում ինչ-որ բանում, որովհետև հարցախուզությունը՝ ակտիվության եզրերից մեկն է: Տղամարդը կասկածում է, մտորում է, որոնում, իսկ կինն ուղղակի սպասում է: Նա սպասում է, մինչև տղամարդն իրեն կգտնի: Նա իր վրա գործունյա դեր չի վերցնում և ուղղակի սպասում է՝ իսկ նրա համբերությունն անսահման է: 

Շատ կարևոր է հիշել, որ կանայք կարողանում են սպասել, - դա էական է: Կնոջ հոգևոր ճանապարհն ամբողջովին տարբերվում է տղամարդու ճանապարհից: Տղամարդը գործունյա է, նա կասկածում է, փորփրում-հասնում է գլխավորին, ուսումնասիրում է բոլոր արահետները, փորձում է ամեն ինչ պահել իր ձեռքերում: Այլ կերպ չի էլ կարող լինել, չէ՞ որ նա ծեփված է համառության խմորից: Նրա ամբողջ մարմինը՝ սեռական էներգիայի մարմնացում է, որը փնտրում է նպատակ և թափանցում է նրա մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մարդու հորինած ցանկացած զենք՝ նույնիսկ ատոմային ռու՛մբը, - տղամարդկային ուժի մարմնավորում է, առնանդամի խորհրդանիշ: Նետը, հրացանը, հրթիռը՝ այդ ամենը խոցում է, հաղթահարելով մեծ տարածություններ: Այնքան էներգիա կա, որ հերիքեց նույնիսկ Լուսին թռչելու համար... Իսկ կանայք ծիծաղում են միայն և մտածում, թե ինչ հիմարություն է այդ ամենը, - իչների՞դ է պետք ընդհանրապես այնտեղ թռչել: Բայց տղամարդը պատրաստ է վտանգի ենթարկել կյանքը, միայն թե ներթափանցի հերթական գաղտնիքի մեջ՝ նա որքան ուժ ունի, խոցում է կյանքի գաղտնիքները:

Եվ որքան ավելի հեռու է նպատակակետը, այնքան ավելի գրավիչ է: Տղամարդիկ բարձրացել են Էվերեստ, իջել են Լուսնի վրա, իսկ հայացքը նրանց արդեն ավելի հեռուներն է ձգտում: Տղամարդուն չես կասեցնի, նրան ոչինչ հետ չի պահի: Հայտնին նրա համար անմիջապես կորցնում է իր հմայքը: Մեկ անգամ ճանաչածն այլևս հետարքիր չէ նրան: Աշխարհում դեռևս շատ գաղտնիքներ կան, Տիեզերքը՝ ամենահանելուկային կինն է: Տղամարդուն ամեն կերպ պետք է թափանցել նրա մեջ և ճանաչել:

Գիտությունը տղամարդիկ են ստեղծել: Կանայք հակված չեն գիտելիքներին, նրաց մոտ չկա գլխավորը դրա համար՝ հարցասիրությունը: Նրանք կարող են երազել միայն, քանզի հույսը՝ դա սպասում է, արգանդի բնական հատկությունը: Բայց կին-գիտնականներ հազվադեպ են հանդիպում, նրանք այնքան էլ տրամաբանական չեն, չէ՞ որ տրամաբանությունը՝ նույնպես համառամտություն է: Կինը չգիտի ոչ կասկածել, ոչ խորը միտք անել, սակայն կարողանում է իսկապես վստահել և հավատալ՝ դա բնական է, դա նույնպես արգանդի բնույթն է: Կնոջ մարմինը կառուցված է այնպես, որ ամենաապահովը արգանդն է պաշտպանված: Մնացած օրգանները նպատակաուղղված են նրան ծառայելու համար: Բնությանը հենց արգանդն է անհրաժեշտ, որովհետև այնտեղ նոր կյանք է ծնվում: Եվ այդ պատճառով կանայք ապրում են բոլորովին ոչ այնպես, ինչպես տղամարդիկ:

Կնոջ համար հոգևորը՝ սիրո ձև է, այլ ոչ թե ճշմարտության որոնումներ: Ինքը "ճշմարտության որոնումներ" արտահայտությունը տղամարդկային սկզբի ցուցանիշ է: Կնոջ համար դա սիրելիին սպասումն է: Աստված նրա համար՝ ամուսինն է կամ որդին, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ճշմարտությունը: Ճշմարտությունը չափից դուրս չոր, մերկ, մեռած տեսք ունի, դա ինչ-որ անկյանք հասկացություն է: Տղամարդու համար, իհարկե, ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ է: Նրա համար այդ խոսքը լիքն է խորին իմաստով: "Ճշմարտությունը՝ Աստված է, - համարում է նա: - Ճանաչես ճշմարտությունը՝ կճանաչես ամեն ինչ": Եվ տղամարդու ուղին՝ նվաճողի ուղի է. առջևում սփռված է բնությունը, այն պետք է նվաճել:

Այդ տարբերության պատճառով միշտ խնդիրներ են ծագել: Դրանք ունեցել է, օրինակ, Բուդդան, քանի որ նրա մոտեցումը նախասահմանված էր տղամարդկանց համար: Այլ կերպ լինել չէր էլ կարող, չէ՞ որ մեթոդի մշակումը՝ տղամարդու գործ է: Գիտությունը՝ համառություն է, յոգան նույնպես համառություն է, չէ՞ որ նրանց գլխավոր նպատակը՝ գաղտնիքը բացահայտելն է, պատասխանը գտնելը, Տիեզերքի գաղտնիության քողը պատռելը: Դա էլ հենց ճանաչումն է. բավական է ճանաչես, և խորհրդավորությունը հօդս է ցնդում:

Եվ, քանի գաղտնիքը չի գտնվել, տղամարդը չի հանգստանա: Տիեզերքը պետք է ճանաչել, ոչինչ գաղտնի չպետք է մնա: Եվ այդ պատճառով ճանաչման բոլոր ձևերը նրանք, տղամարդիկ են հորինել. Բուդդան, Հիսուս, Զրադաշտը, Մահավիրան, Քրիշնան ու Լաո-Ձին՝ բոլորը տղամարդիկ էին: Աշխարհում դեռևս չի եղել կին, ով կարող էր համեմատվել նրանց հետ մեթոդներ մշակելու գործում: Այո, եղել են պայծառացած կանայք, բայց նույնիսկ նրանց դա չի հաջողվել: Որովհետև մեթոդներ, պրակտիկ քայլեր որոնելու համր համառոտ, տղամարդկային միտք է անհրաժեշտ: 

Իսկ կանայք կարողանում են սպասել՝ սպասել անսահման երկար, նրանց համբերությունն անսպառ է: Այդպես էլ պետք է լինի, չէ՞ որ նրանք ամբողջ ինն ամիս իրենց մեջ երեխա են կրում: Ամեն թրվա հետ պտուղը ծանրանում է, կնոջն ավելի դժվար է դառնում: Ինչ անես, ստիպված ես համբերել ու սպասել: Պետք է սիրես քո բեռը, սպասես ու երազես այն մասին, թե ինչպիսին կլինի քո երեխան: Նայեք, կնոջը, որը շուտով մայր է դառնալու. նա սքանչելի է, նա ծաղկել է պտուղին սպասելիս: Նա առանձնահատուկ նրբություն ունի, նրան յուրահատուկ լուսապսակ է համակել, նա մոտ է բարձունքին՝ նրան տրված է շուտով իրագործել իր մարմնի գլխավոր խնդիրը, նախասահմանված բնության կողմից: Նա ծաղկել է, և շատ շուտով բերք կտա...

----------


## anslov

Իսկ Օշոն տեղյա՞լ էր. որ կան մարդիկ/երեխաներ, որոնք ոչ կին են, ոչ էլ տղամարդ: Չունեն սեռ, ինչպես ասում է հոլիվուդակիր Շակիրան, իր քրոջ երեխայի համար:  
Թե՞ Օշոն տեղյակ էր նրանց գոյության մասին, բայց իրանց որպես մարդ չէր դիտարկում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իսկ Օշոն տեղյա՞լ էր. որ կան մարդիկ/երեխաներ, որոնք ոչ կին են, ոչ էլ տղամարդ: Չունեն սեռ, ինչպես ասում է հոլիվուդակիր Շակիրան, իր քրոջ երեխայի համար:  
> Թե՞ Օշոն տեղյակ էր նրանց գոյության մասին, բայց իրանց որպես մարդ չէր դիտարկում:


Անսլոու ջան, ես չգիտեմ, թե Շակիրան ինչ է ասել... Բայց եթե քիչ ավելի կոնկրետացնես հարցդ, կփորձեմ պատասխանել: 
Դու կոնկրետ մանուկների՞ն նկատի ունես:

----------


## anslov

Ոչ միայն մանուկներին, որոնց իրանց ծնողները համարում են անսեռ անձինք, քանի դեռ իրանք չեն որոշել թե ինչ սեռի են:
Ու հասկանալի է, որ էտ մանուկները տեսականորեն կարող են մինչև իրանց կյանքի վերջն էլ չորոշեն թե ինչ սեռի են իրանք:
նաև lgbtqia+ համայքից: ասենք տրանսներին, որոնք պրակտիկորեն ունենալով առնանդամանման ինչ որ օրգան, իրենց համարում են ոչ առնանդամակիր:
կամ lgbtqia+ -ից



> Asexual
> An asexual is an individual who is is not sexually attracted to either men or women.


կամ  Queer- ով հայտարարագրում է , որ փոխում է իր սեռական պատկանելությունը, տարբեր գործոններից կախված: 

Ինչքան հասկացա, Օշոն սրանց որպես մարդկային տեսակ չի դիտարկու՞մ

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ոչ միայն մանուկներին, որոնց իրանց ծնողները համարում են անսեռ անձինք, քանի դեռ իրանք չեն որոշել թե ինչ սեռի են:
> Ու հասկանալի է, որ էտ մանուկները տեսականորեն կարող են մինչև իրանց կյանքի վերջն էլ չորոշեն թե ինչ սեռի են իրանք:
> նաև lgbtqia+ համայքից: ասենք տրանսներին, որոնք պրակտիկորեն ունենալով առնանդամանման ինչ որ օրգան, իրենց համարում են ոչ առնանդամակիր:
> կամ lgbtqia+ -ից
> 
> կամ  Queer- ով հայտարարագրում է , որ փոխում է իր սեռական պատկանելությունը, տարբեր գործոններից կախված: 
> 
> Ինչքան հասկացա, Օշոն սրանց որպես մարդկային տեսակ չի դիտարկու՞մ


Օք:

Քանի որ քեզ պատասխանելու եմ իմ հասկացածով, ուրեմն թույլ տուր նախ և առաջ հիշեցնել, որ Օշոն՝ անցած դարաշրջանի մտածող է և քսանմեկերորդ դարի մեր գիտակցության փոխակերպումն անծանոթ էր նրան: Եվ այդ պատճառով, կարծում եմ, նրա կատակը շատ լավ կպատասխանի առնանդամակիրների և ոչ առնանդամակիրների վերաբերյալ տվածդ հարցին, որ.

Եթե Աստված համարեր, որ դա է ճիշտը, նա ոչ թե Ադամ և Եվա կստեղծեր, այլ Ադամ և Իվան: 

Կարծում եմ, որ սա նշանակում է, որ մնացած բոլոր տարբերակները Օշոն նորմալ չէր համարում, և ըստ այդմ էլ հիշատակածդ մարդկանց, շատ հնարավոր է, համարում էր ոչ նորմալ, այսինքն հիվանդ, իսկ իր փիլիսոփայության մեջ նա խոսում է իր հասկացած նորմալ մարդկանց մասին:

Իսկ մանուկներին, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, համարում էր դեռևս անսեռ հրեշտակներ: :Smile:

----------


## anslov

> քսանմեկերորդ դարի մեր գիտակցության փոխակերպումն անծանոթ էր նրան


Ու՞մ գիտակցության փոփոխությանը: 
Մեր ասելով դու ու՞մ ինկատի ունես: հուսով եմ որ ոչ ինձ:
............

Փաստորեն Օշոն ոչ միայն սեքսիտ է եղել, այլ նաև հոմոֆոբ

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ու՞մ գիտակցության փոփոխությանը: 
> Մեր ասելով դու ու՞մ ինկատի ունես: հուսով եմ որ ոչ ինձ:
> ............
> 
> Փաստորեն Օշոն ոչ միայն սեքսիտ է եղել, այլ նաև հոմոֆոբ


Օշոյի այս գիրքը հրատարակվել է 1975 թվականին: Եթե դու այն ժամանակներում նույնիսկ կայիր, պետք է գիտենաս ուրեմն, որ ասածդ  lgbtqia+ համայնքի անդամներին այն ժամանակներում կամ հիվանդ էին համարում, կամ նստացնում էին: Այդպիսին էր գիտակցությունը 40+ տարի առաջ: Ու մարդիկ, չեմ կարծում, թե գիտեին անգամ, թե ինչ ասել է սեքսիստ կամ հոմոֆոբ կամ, առավել ևս՝   lgbtqia+ համայնք...

Ու ներողություն, որ քեզ էլ նկատի ունեի, երբ խոսում էի մարդկության գիտակցության փոխակերպման մասին: Մի նեղացիր, խնդրում եմ: Լավ, թող քո գիտակցությունն այն ժամանակից ի վեր չի փոխվել...

----------


## anslov

> Օշոյի այս գիրքը հրատարակվել է 1975 թվականին: Եթե դու այն ժամանակներում նույնիսկ կայիր, պետք է գիտենաս ուրեմն, որ ասածդ  lgbtqia+ համայնքի անդամներին այն ժամանակներում կամ հիվանդ էին համարում, կամ նստացնում էին: Այդպիսին էր գիտակցությունը 40+ տարի առաջ: Ու մարդիկ, չեմ կարծում, թե գիտեին անգամ, թե ինչ ասել է սեքսիստ կամ հոմոֆոբ կամ, առավել ևս՝   lgbtqia+ համայնք...


Ի՞նչ ինկատի ունես այս գրամամբ: Որ Օշոն եթե հիմա գրեր իր քո վերևի թարգմանածը, ապա այնտեղ ոչ միայն կնշեր առնանդամով տղամարդուն ու արգանդով  կանանց, որոնք այդ ամենը օգտագործում են նոր սերունդ աշխարհ տալու համար, այլև առանձին առանձին որպես տեսակներ կհիշատակեր նաև գեյ-լեզբի-տրանս ու մնացած lgbtqia+ համայնի ներկայացուցիչների՞ն

----------


## anslov

> Ու ներողություն, որ քեզ էլ նկատի ունեի, երբ խոսում էի մարդկության գիտակցության փոխակերպման մասին: Մի նեղացիր, խնդրում եմ: Լավ, թող քո գիտակցությունն այն ժամանակից ի վեր չի փոխվել...


Մարդկության գիտակցությունը փոխակերպվել է՞ 
ու հիմա ինչ գիտակցություն է մարդկությանը ուղեկցու՞մ  , կապիկի՞՞՞ , միգուցէ գեր-Մարդու՞՞՞

Իսկ միգուցէ մարդկության զգալի քանակի մոտ ընդամնեը գիտակցությանը մթագնու՞մ է, այսինքն գիտակցության մասնակի կամ ամբողջական կորուստ՞

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ի՞նչ ինկատի ունես այս գրամամբ: Որ Օշոն եթե հիմա գրեր իր քո վերևի թարգմանածը, ապա այնտեղ ոչ միայն կնշեր առնանդամով տղամարդուն ու արգանդով  կանանց, որոնք այդ ամենը օգտագործում են նոր սերունդ աշխարհ տալու համար, այլև առանձին առանձին որպես տեսակներ կհիշատակեր նաև գեյ-լեզբի-տրանս ու մնացած lgbtqia+ համայնի ներկայացուցիչների՞ն


Չգիտեմ: Հնարավոր է: Կամ ոչ: Դու որոշիր:

----------

Գաղթական (23.09.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մարդկության գիտակցությունը փոխակերպվել է՞


Այո: Այն ժամանակներում սահմանափակ էր, իսկ հիմա սահմաններ չունի:




> ու հիմա ինչ գիտակցություն է մարդկությանը ուղեկցու՞մ  , կապիկի՞՞՞ , միգուցէ գեր-Մարդու՞՞՞


Թե սահմանափակ, և թե անսահմանափակ վիճակներում գիտակցությունը պահպանել է իր ամենակարևոր գործիքը՝ ընտրության իրավունքը. ընտրիր որը կուզես, կապիկինը կամ գեր-Մարդունը:




> Իսկ միգուցէ մարդկության զգալի քանակի մոտ ընդամնեը գիտակցությանը մթագնու՞մ է, այսինքն գիտակցության մասնակի կամ ամբողջական կորուստ՞


Օրինակ, իմ մո՞տ... :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իմիջիայլոց, երազանքների մասին. չկա մայր, որը կհամարեր, որ իր ապագա երեխան սովորական մեկն է լինելու: Մոր երազանքներում երեխան միշտ բացառիկ է: Պատմությունը պահպանել է Բուդդայի և Մահավիրայի մայրերի երազները: Հնդկաստանում կա սովորույթ գրի առնել պայծառացածների մայրերի երազները: Բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ այդպիսի երազներ յուրաքանչյուր մայր է տեսնում: Այլ բան, որ հազիվ թե շատերի երազներն են գրի առնվել, դրա կարիքն ուղղակի չկա, - բայց ամեն մայր երազում է լույս աշխարհ բերել աստծո: Այլ կերպ չի էլ կարող լինել: Բուդդայի մոր երազների մասին պատմությունները պահպանվել են, ամբողջ տարբերությունը սա է, - իսկ ձեր մայրն իր երազները գրի չի առել: Բայց եթե գրի առած լիներ, դուք էլ կհամոզվեիք, որ նա երազել է բուդդայի, հիսուսի, բացառիկ երեխայի մասին... Եվ բանն այստեղ սնափառությունը չէ՝ ուղղակի, ծնելով երեխա, կինն ինքն իրեն կյանք է տալիս:

Երբ երեխան լույս աշխարհ է գալիս, ոչ թե միայն նա է ծնվում, այլ նաև նրա մայրը: Նախկինում նա ուղղակի կին էր, իսկ հիմա մայր է դարձել: Մի կողմից, լույս աշխարհ է գալիս նոր մարդ, մյուս կողմից՝ նոր մայր: Իսկ մայրը և ուղղակի կինը՝ լրիվ տարբեր մարդիկ են, նրանց մի ամբողջ անդունդ է բաժանում, նրանք ապրում են տարբեր կյանքերով: Առաջ կինն ուղղակի կին էր և սիրուհի, իսկ հիմա այդ ամենն այլևս նշանակություն չունի. ծնվել է երեխա, սկսվել է նոր կյանք՝ կինը դարձել է մայր:

Ահա թե ինչու ամուսինները դժկամորեն են երեխա ունենում: Ամբողջությամբ վերցրած, տղամարդիկ երեխաներ այնքան էլ չեն սիրում, երեխաները նրանց՝ կանանց հետ փոխհարաբերությունների երրորդ մասն են դառնում, և դա ոչ թե ուղղակի երրորդ մասն է, դա արդեն նրանց նոր հարաբերությունների կենտրոնն է: Եվ կինը փոխվում է, նա արդեն նախկինը չի դառնա: Վերջին հաշվով, եթե ամուսինը շատ է ցանկանում նրա սերը, նա ստիպված է նրա որդին դառնալ, որովհետև մայրն արդեն սովորական կին լինել չի կարող: Նա նախ և առաջ մայր է, և դրա հետ արդեն ոչինչ չես անի: Ամուսնուն մի բան է մնում միայն. նրա որդին դառնալ: Դա նրա սերը վերադարձնելու միակ միջոցն է, որը հիմա ամբողովին դեպի երեխաներն է ուղղված:

Այդպես կինը հասնում է իր գագաթնակետին: Ամուսինը, նախկին սիրեկանը, ուղղակի օգնեց նրան մայր դառնալ: Մտածեք սրա վրա. կինը երազում է դառնալ մայր, համբերատար սպասում է դրան, իսկ ամուսինը, նրա սիրեցյալը՝ ուղղակի միջոց է: Իսկ տղամարդու համար նպատակը՝ ոչ թե երեխաներն են, այլ ինքը կինը, ինքը սերը, սիրուհին: Եթե երեխաներ նույնիսկ ծնվում են, դա ընդամենը կողմնակի հետևանք է: Տղամարդն ուղղակի հաշտվում է դրա հետ, երեխաները միշտ ճանապարհից դուրս են, նրանք ճանապարհի վերջը չեն:

----------


## anslov

> Այո: Այն ժամանակներում սահմանափակ էր, իսկ հիմա սահմաններ չունի:
> 
> 
> Թե սահմանափակ, և թե անսահմանափակ վիճակներում գիտակցությունը պահպանել է իր ամենակարևոր գործիքը՝ ընտրության իրավունքը. ընտրիր որը կուզես, կապիկինը կամ գեր-Մարդունը:
> 
> 
> Օրինակ, իմ մո՞տ...


Փաստորեն քո կարծիքով  դու ավելի գիտակից էս, քան Պլատոնը, Սոկրատեսը, Նարեկացին, Դա Վինչին, ... և անգամ Օշոն ՞՞՞

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Փաստորեն քո կարծիքով  դու ավելի գիտակից էս, քան Պլատոնը, Սոկրատեսը, Նարեկացին, Դա Վինչին, ... և անգամ Օշոն ՞՞՞


Ես՝ ոչ, ես էլ եմ համարյա Օշոյի սերնդից...

Բայց դու՝ ամենայն հավանականությամբ: Դու էիր, չէ՞, որ բազմատաղանդ համայնքների մասին նոր գիտակցությամբ խոսեցիր թեմայից ու սխալ հանեցիր Օշոյին:

----------


## anslov

կարծեմ սա դու ես ասել



> Այո: Այն ժամանակներում սահմանափակ էր, իսկ հիմա սահմաններ չունի:


................





> Դու էիր, չէ՞, որ բազմատաղանդ համայնքների մասին նոր գիտակցությամբ խոսեցիր թեմայից ու սխալ հանեցիր Օշոյին:


Ես Օշոյին սխալ հանեցի՞
Կարո՞ղ ես ասել թե ինչից ես այսպես հասկացել:

Կոնկրետ Օշոյի մտքերից էլ ես հասկացա, որ նա էլ ինչպես նաև ԲՈԼՈՐ մարդկության  կտրվածքով ոչ մի արժեքավոր անհատ-մտածող չի հենվել  կին-տղամարդ հարաբերություններից դուրս ինչ որ այլ հարաբերությունների նորմալ լինելու մասին ընդունելության վրա:
ՈՉ ՄԻ 

Իսկ դու հայտեցիր, որ մարկության*գիտակցությունը  փոխակերպվել է ու առաջադիմել* :

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես Օշոյին սխալ հանեցի՞
> Կարո՞ղ ես ասել թե ինչից ես այսպես հասկացել:


Այստեղից.



> Իսկ Օշոն տեղյա՞լ էր. որ կան մարդիկ/երեխաներ, որոնք ոչ կին են, ոչ էլ տղամարդ: Չունեն սեռ, ինչպես ասում է հոլիվուդակիր Շակիրան, իր քրոջ երեխայի համար:  
> Թե՞ Օշոն տեղյակ էր նրանց գոյության մասին, բայց իրանց որպես մարդ չէր դիտարկում:


Որովհետև, եթե մարդուն որպես մարդ չես դիտարկում, արդյո՞ք դրա մեջ որևէ ճշմարտություն կա...
Ու եթե ես քեզ չեմ հասկացել, ուրեմն չեմ հասկանում նաև, թե ինչի մասին է մեր զրույցը...




> Կոնկրետ Օշոյի մտքերից էլ ես հասկացա, որ նա էլ ինչպես նաև ԲՈԼՈՐ մարդկության  կտրվածքով ոչ մի արժեքավոր անհատ-մտածող չի հենվել  կին-տղամարդ հարաբերություններից դուրս ինչ որ այլ հարաբերությունների նորմալ լինելու մասին ընդունելության վրա:
> ՈՉ ՄԻ


Ճիշտն ասած, ես երբեք այդ տեսանկյունից չէի նայել հարցին՝ ոչ Օշոյի, ոչ էլ "ԲՈԼՈՐ մարդկության  կտրվածքով որևէ արժեքավոր անհատ-մտածողի" վերաբերյալ: Բայց այն, ինչ ասացիր հիմա, երևի հենց այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ...
Որովհետև բևեռականությունը՝ ֆիզիկական աշխարհի հիմքերից մեկն է, և սեռերի տարբերությունն էլ դրա լավագույն ցուցանիշներից է: Առանց դրա ֆիզիկական աշխարհի մեր ունեցած տարբերակը գոյություն ունենալ չէր կարող: Եվ, կարծում եմ, երբ Օշոն (և բոլոր մյուսներն էլ) տարբեր տեսանկյուններից է մոտենում տղամարդուն և կնոջը, դա ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ նա սեռականության այլ տարբերակներ չի ընդունում, այլ որովհետև խոսում է հենց մեր ֆիզիկական աշխարհի կառուցվածքի մասին: Մնացածը ուղղակի թեմային չի վերաբերվում:




> Իսկ դու հայտեցիր, որ մարկության*գիտակցությունը  փոխակերպվել է ու առաջադիմել* :


Այո:
Բայց դա արդեն թեմային չի վերաբերվում: Եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու եմ այդ կարծիքին, ուրախությամբ կպատասխանեմ քեզ, բայց որևէ այլ թեմայում: Ցանկացած այլ, բայց ոչ գրականության: :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եվ այդ ամենն արտացոլվում է, երբ հարցը վերաբերվում է դեպի Աստված ճանապարհին: Ուղու ընտրության խնդիրը ծագում է նորից ու նորից: Հազարավոր կանայք գրավվեցին Բուդդայի ուսմունքով և ուզեցան մուտք գործել այդ ճանապարհ, ձեռնադրվել, բայց Բուդդան միշտ դեմ էր դրան, ամբողջ ուժերով ջանում էր դա թույլ չտալ: Պատճառը պարզ է. նրա մեթոդը նախատեսված է նախ և առաջ տղամարդկանց համար, իսկ կանանց վերաբերյալ այն կարող էր ընդհանրապես չաշխատել: Բայց կարեկցանքից դրդված, նա այնուամենայնիվ երբեմն ձեռնադրում էր կանանց: Երբ նրա մոտ կին էր գալիս, նա վաղ թե ուշ տեղի էր տալիս նրա թախանձանքներին, բայց անում էր դա տխրությամբ: "Իմ կրոնը կարող էր կենդանի մնալ հինգ հազարամյակ, - ասում էր նա: - Իսկ հիմա հազիվ թե ձգի հինգ դար..." Այդպես էլ տեղի ունեցավ. ուղիղ հինգ հարյուր տարի հետո բուդդիզմը հեռացավ Հնդկաստանից: Նա այլևս այնտեղ ապրել չէր կարող. կանայք իրենց հետ չափից դուրս բարդություններ բերեցին, չէ՞ որ բուդդիզմը նախատեսված էր տղամարդկանց համար:

Եվ եթե ձեզ հասկանալի է Բուդդայի տեսակետը, Հիսուս նրա համեմատ շատ ավելի կարեկցող կթվա: Ոչ ոք նրան տղամարդկային շովինիստ չի համարի՝ նա այդպիսին չէր, նա երբեք տղամարդուն նախընտրություն չի տվել: Ավելին, նրա մեթոդիկան, որը եկեղեցին, ճշմարիտն ասած, վաղուց արդեն կորցրել է, հավասարապես կիրառելի է երկու սեռերի համար էլ: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք. կնոջ մասին հարցը տվեց հենց Սիմոն Պետրոսը, քրիստոնեության և Եկեղեցու հիմնադիրը: Իհարկե, նման գաղափար միայն այդ մարդու գլուխը կարող էր գալ.


_Սիմոն Պետրոսն ասաց. 
Թող Մարիամը հեռանա մեզանից, 
քանզի կանայք  արժանի չեն կյանքի:_

Եկեղեցին դեմ էր կանանց: Վաղուց գոյություն ունեին տղամարդկանց մենաստաններ, ուր կանանց ընդհանրապես չէին թողնում՝ կանանց ցանկացած չարի արմատ էին համարում: Անհասկանալին միշտ չարիք է թվում, չէ՞ որ հայտնի չէ, թե նրանից ինչ սպասես: Եթե փոքր ինչ գիտես գոնե, արդեն կարելի է ինչ-որ բան ենթադրել: Բայց կանայք հանելուկ են. մտնելով քո կյանք, նրանք անմիջապես սկսում են իշխել քեզ վրա: Նրանց իշխանությունը նուրբ է, աննկատելի, նրա դեմ դժվար է ընդվզել:

Տղամարդիկ միշտ վախենում էին դրանից, և նրանք, ովքեր իրենց նվիրաբերում էին Աստծո կամ բնության գաղտնիքները բացահայտելուն, ամբողջ ուժով խուսափում էին կանանցից, քանզի կինը, բավական է մտնի քո կյանք, ամբողջ իշխանությունն իր ձեռքն է վերցնում: Նա լիակատար ուշադրություն է պահանջում իր հանդեպ: Ճշմարտությունը նրա համար՝ մրցակցուհի է, իսկ մրցակցուհիների նա տանել չի կարողանում, կինը չափազանց խանդոտ է դրա համար: Եվ այդ պատճառով նա, ով ճշմարտություն է փնտրում, ավելի լավ է կանանց հետ գործ չունենա:

----------


## anslov

> Բայց դա արդեն թեմային չի վերաբերվում: Եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու եմ այդ կարծիքին, ուրախությամբ կպատասխանեմ քեզ, բայց որևէ այլ թեմայում: Ցանկացած այլ, բայց ոչ գրականության:


Սպասում եմ քո պատասխանին ցանկացած թեմայում:
Միայն մեկ խնդրանք: 
Պատասխանից հետո անձնական նամակով խնդրում եմ տեղեկացնես ինձ դրա մասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Պատմում են, իբր Սոկրատեսն ասել է, որ...


_Ինչ-որ պատանի խորհուրդ է հարցրել նրանից՝ արժե՞, իբր, ամուսնանալ, թե՞ ոչ: Պետք է ասել, որ պատանին լավ գիտեր, թե նման հարցով ու՛մ դիմի: Գլխի ընկնել, մեր մեջ ասած, դժվար չէր, քանզի Սոկրատեսի բախտն ահավոր կերպով չէր բերել ընտանեկան կյանքում: Նրա կինը, Քսանթիպան, պատմության մեջ ամենասարսափելի կանանցից մեկն էր: Սոկրատեսին նա ուղղակի հոգեհան էր անում. անվերջ խոսում էր վրան, կրունկի տակ էր պահում, ձեռքն ընկած ամեն բան նետում էր նրա վրա: Մի անգամ նա նրա երեսին թեյ շփեց, և այրվածքի հետքը Սոկրատեսի երեսին մնաց ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում: Մի խոսքով, այն պատանին գտել էր ամենահարմար մարդուն՝ Սոկրատեսը հաստատ հարցի պատասխանը գիտեր: Եվ Սոկրատեսը պատասխանեց. "Ամուսնացիր, իհարկե: Եթե ձեռքդ լավ կին ընկնի, երջանիկ մարդ կդառնաս, իսկ եթե բախտդ չբերեց՝ կդառնաս փիլիսոփա..."_

_Սիմոն Պետրոսն ասաց. 
Թող Մարիամը հեռանա մեզանից, 
քանզի կանայք  արժանի չեն կյանքի:_

Վտանգավոր էր կանանց շրջապատից ներս թողնելը. ուղին անմիջապես մշուշ է պատում, և դու մոլորվում ես, չգիտես ուր գնաս և ինչ անես: Տղամարդու համար կինը՝ անհայտ բան է, չճանաչված, հանելուկային: Դա պոետիկի, անճանաչելիի, երազելիի, անտրամաբանականի, անկանխագուշակելիի և չգիտակցվածի խորհրդանիշն է: Տղամարդու համար կինը՝ անիմաստության մարմնավորումն է: Նրա վարքի մեջ դժվար է տրամաբանություն գտնել, կինը բացարձակապես անկանխագուշակելի մի բանինց մյուսին է թռնում...


_Մի անգամ Նասրեդինը երկար վիճում էր կնոջ հետ ինչ-որ բանի մասին: Վերջիվերջո Խոջան ստիպված էր հանձնվել՝ ինչպես, ընդ որում, ամեն անգամ: Կնոջ հետ վիճել չի կարելի, նա միշտ հաղթում է՝ դրանից կյանքդ ուղղակի անտանելի է դառնում, իսկ բանն ավելի հաճախ դրան չարժե: Մի խոսքով, մտածեց Խոջան ու որոշեց. "Էլ ի՞նչ ձգձգեմ: Միևնույն է, երեք օր անց նա իր ուզածին կհասնի, ավելի լավ է միանգամից հանձնվեմ": Եվ նա ասաց. "Դե լավ, լավ, համոզեցիր՝ ես համաձայն եմ":

"Ուշ է, - նրա խոսքը կտրեց կինը: - Ես արդեն միտքս փոխեցի":_ 

Նրանք, ովքեր որոնում են Աստծուն, միշտ երկչում են կանանցից՝ նրանց հետ ոչնչում համոզված լինել չի կարելի: Ավելի վատ է նրանց ուղեկից վերցնելը՝անախորժություններից չես պրծնի, ընդ որում ամենաանսպասելի ու տարբեր: Նրանց արարքներն անտրամաբանական են, դատողությունների ընթացքն անկանխագուշակելի է: Բացի այդ, կարելի է սիրահարվել նրանց, կանայք հրապուրանք են ներշնչում, իսկ դա անպայման հանգեցնում է սեռական հարաբերությունների: Իսկ երբ գործին խառնվել է սեքսը, Աստծո որոնումների մասին կարելի է մոռանալ՝ այսուհետև դու այլ ուղղությամբ ես շարժվում: Տերտերները միշտ վախեցել են կանանցից, և դա կարելի է հասկանալ: Ինչ վերաբերվում է Պետրոսին, նա իր առաջարկով ցույց տվեց եկեղեցու զարգացման ուղղությունը գալիք հարյուրամյակների համար. նա վախենում էր, որ կկորչի հավատի մաքրությունը, ճանապարհի շիտակությունը...

Եվ նա ասաց. _"Թող Մարիամը հեռանա մեզանից..."_ -  իսկ Մարիամը ոչ միայն կին էր, այլև Քրիստոսի մա՛յրը: Բայց նույնիսկ նրան չէր կարելի թողնել մնալ, _"...քանզի կանայք արժանի չեն կյանքի":_  Ի՞նչ կյանքի մասին է խոսքը: Հավերժական, որին ձգտում էին աշակերտները: Եկեք փորձեն հասկանալ, թե ինչու՞ կանայք արժանի չեն հավերժական կյանքի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կինը բնական էակ է, նա ապրում է բնության մեջ, նա տղամարդուց շատ ավելի բնական է: Հնդկաստանում կանացի սկզբն անվանում են _պրակրիտի՝_    ինքը բնությունը, հողը, գոյության հիմքը: Կինը շատ ավելի մոտ է բնությանը, նրա հակումներն ու նպատակներն անմիջականորեն կապված են բնության հետ: Իսկ տղամարդու մեջ կա մի ինչ-որ բան, ինչը նրան ստրիպում է անհնարինն անել: Հասանելին նրան ձեռք չի տալիս՝ նրան քիչ է ուղղակի լավ ամուսին լինել: Լավ ընտանիքը բավական է կնոջը, տնական օջախն ու երեխաները հերիք են նրան՝ սա ամենն է, ինչ պետք է նրան երջանիկ լինելու համար:

Կենսաբանները գտել են դրա բացատրությունը. տղամարդու օրգանիզմում միշտ առկա են ֆիզիոլոգիական, հորմոնալ խախտումները: Կնոջ օրգանիզմը շատ ավելի հավասարակշռված է, դա փակ շրջանակ է: Ասում են, որ սաղմի սեռը նախորոշվում է սկսած ամենաառաջին բջիջից: Մայրն ու հայրն ապագա երեխային քսաներեքական քրոմոսոմներ են տալիս: Եթե քրոմոսոմները կազմում են սիմետրիկ զույգեր, ուրեմն աղջիկ է ծնվում: Հավասարակշռություն, սիմետրիա՝ և ծնվում է նոր կին: Հոր և մոր կենտ քրոմոսոմները գումարվում են: Եվ եթե մայրական ձվաբջիջ են ընկնում քսաներեք ոչ լրիվ զույգ քրոմոսոմներ, ծնվում է տղա, տղամարդ, իսկ պատճառը՝ սիմետրիայի խախտումն է:

Տղաների և աղջիկների միջև տարբերությունը տեսանելի է նրանց կյանքի առաջին իսկ ժամերից. տղաներն անհանգիստ են, իսկ աղջիկներն իրենց շատ ավելի լուռ են պահում: Կանայք հաճախ են կանխազգում, թե ով է իրենց մոտ ծնվելու. տղաներն ինչ-որ անդադրում են, արդեն փորի մեջ նրանք քացի են տալիս, հրմշտում են: Աղջիկները նույնիսկ արգանդում իրենց հանգիստ են պահում, քնում են ավելի շատ: Եվ մայրը հաճախ է կռահում, թե երեխան ինչ սեռի է լինելու: Տղամարդիկ ընդհանրապես անհանգիստ են. հոգեկան անդադրումնությունը նրանց չի թողնում կանգ առնել: անվերջ քշում է ինչ-որ տեղ, ձգտում է հրահրում դեպի հեռավորը:

Կնոջը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր է տանը լինել: Թե ինչ է կատարվում Վիետնամում, նրան հետաքրքիր չէ՝ շատ է հեռու: Իրադարձությունները Կիպրոսում նրա համար ոչ մի նշանակություն չունեն: Նա ի վիճակի չէ հասկանալ, թե ինչու՞ է տղամարդը կարդում լրագրատվական գրառումները Կիպրոսի մասին: "Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա մեզ հետ", - ազնվորեն զարմանում է նա: Իսկ ամուսնուն թվում է, թե վեհ բաները նրան բոլորովին չեն հետաքրքրում: Ոչ, բանն այդ չէ: Ուղղակի նա առանց այդ էլ իրեն լավ է զգում, նրան ավելի հետաքրքիր է, թե իր շուրջ ինչ է կատարվում. մի հարևանը դավաճանեց կնոջը, մյուսը հիվանդացավ, ինչ-որ մեկը երեխա ունեցավ, իսկ մեկ ուրիշը մեռավ՝ ահա այն նորությունները, որոնք կարևոր են նրա համար: Դրանք մոտիկ են, տնական են: Բավական է հարևանների շրջապատն էլ:

Իսկ որոշ կանանց ու մայրերի հարևաններ էլ պետք չեն՝ առանց նրանց էլ տան հոգսերը բավական են: Կինը երջանիկ է, իսկ պատճառը՝ կենսաբանությունն է. նրա հորմոնները, նրա բջիջների կյանքն ամբողջովին հավասարակշռված է: Տղամարդն անհանգիստ է, և այդ անհանգստությունը նրան մղում է որոնումների ու կասկածների, չի թողնում նա կանգ առնի: Նա չի կարող երջանիկ լինել, մինչև վերջնական ճշմարտությունը չգտնի: Ընդ որում, դա էլ դեռ լիակատար երջանկության հաստատուն պայման չէ: Դժվար է ասել, չի՞ տա արդյոք նա իրեն նոր գաղտնիքներ բացահայտելուն: Ահա՛ թե որն է տարբերությունը: Բոլոր կրոնները նախատեսված են ինչ-որ հեռու բաներ որոնելու համար:

----------

Yuna (30.09.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Լիովին արդարացի է Պետրոսը վախենում, որ Մարիամից, Հիսուսի մորից, կարող են անախորժություններ լինել: Կնոջ ներկայությունը նշանակում է չհետազոտված ջրեր: Ավելի լավ է մնաս ափին, ինչ-որ սահման պահես, կոնկրետ սահմանումներ: Միայն թե կնոջը դրանց մոտ չթողնե՛ք: Մենք սովոր ենք տղամարդկային մտածելակերպին, գիտենք, թե ինչպես է այն կառուցված, գիտենք բոլոր մուտքերն ու ելքերը: Տղամարդը հենվում է գիտակցականի վրա, իսկ կինն՝ անգիտակցականի: Հենց այդ պատճառով տղամարդիկ կարողանում են իրար գումարել կցկտուր տեղեկությունները, բայց հազվադեպ են ներսը նայում: Կինը նրբություններին ուշադրություն չի դարձնում, բայց ամենահասարակ փաստերի մեջ անգամ ընդունակ է շատ խորը սուզվել: Տղամարդը կարող է գիտելիքների հսկայական պաշար կուտակել, բայց միշտ ավելի թույլ է սիրում: Կինը հասնում է մինչև սիրո գագաթները, բայց գիտելիքների հետ խնդիրներ ունի, որովհետև գիտելիքները՝ գիտակցականի մասն են, իսկ սերը՝ ենթագիտակցական երևույթ է:

Եվ Սիմոն Պետրոսն առաջարկում է.


_Թող Մարիամը հեռանա մեզանից, 
քանզի կանայք  արժանի չեն կյանքի:_

Բոլոր կրոնները կնոջ դեմ են տրամադրված, քանի որ դրանք տղամարդիկ են ստեղծել: Իսկ տղամարդիկ վախենում են կանանցից և այդ պատճառով իրենց տարածություն չեն թողնում, չեն ուզում, որ կանայք այնտեղ էլ ներթափանցեն: 

Այդ պատճառով բոլոր կրոններն իրենց հիմքում միա-, այլ ոչ երկսեռ են: Ու նաև բոլոր կրոնական հանրություններն են միասեռ. վանականներն ապրում են միասեռ հասարակության մեջ: Եվ եթե նույնիսկ տղամարդկային մենաստաններ թողնեին կանանց, վերջիններիս համար անպայման հատուկ օրենքներ կհորինեին. ոչ մի բանի չխառնվել, հաստատուն հետևել հիմնված կանոններին, ամեն ինչում ենթարկվել տղամարդկանց՝ կարճ ասած, չարից-փորձանքից հեռու... Կանանց երբեք չեն տվել այն ազատությունը, որն ունեն տղամարդիկ. նրանց հավերժ հետին պլան են հրել, նրանց միշտ երկրորդական դերեր են հատկացրել: Այո, նրանք կարող են միանձնուհիներ դառնալ, նրանք ունեն իրենց, կանացի մենաստանները, բայց այդ հաստատությունները շատ ավելի փոքր դեր են խաղում, քան տղամարդկանցը: Կանանց մենաստանները երբեք մեծ նշանակություն չեն ունեցել:

Պատկերացրե՛ք, որ կինը Հռոմի պապ լինի: Ոչ, դա անհնար է: Նա կկործանի՛ ամբողջ եկեղեցին, հիմնահատակ քարուքա՛դ կանի: Պետրոսը մտածում է կարգուկանոնի, եկեղեցու, հավատացյալների հսկայական կազմակերպության հաստատման կատեգորիաներով, դրա համար էլ ասում է. "Չի՛ կարելի կանանց թույլ տալ մոտենալ դրան: Եվ հարկ է սկսել Հիսուսի մորից՝ եթե նրան թույլատրես, այդ ժամանակ մնացած կանայք էլ կձգվեն-կգան՝ և նրանց կասեցնել արդեն ոչ ոք չի կարողանա":

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Տեսեք, ես կուղղորդեմ նրան, 
որպեսզի սարքեմ այր, 
որպեսզի նա նույնպես կենդանի հոգի դառնա, 
ինչպես դուք, այրերդ: 
Քանզի յուրաքանչյուր կին, ով իրեն այր կդարձնի, 
կմտնի Երկնային Արքայություն:_


"Մի անհանգստացեք, - ասում է Հիսուս: - _Ես կուղղորդեմ նրան, որպեսզի սարքեմ այր..._"  Ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում: Կնոջը սարքել տղամարդ նշանակում է օգնել նրան գիտակցել անգիտակցելին, ներքին մութը լուսավորել գիտակցության փայլքով, որպեսզի ենթագիտակցականը վերանա և ամեն ինչ դառնա գիտակցելի: Կնոջ հանելուկայնությունը փորձաքարից անկյունաքար կարելի է դարձնել: Այո, դա հնարավոր է, բայց դա կարող է անել մեծ ուսուցիչը միան՝ նա, ով միաժամանակ և տղամարդ է և կին, ով հասել է ներքին կատարելության, ում մեջ ներքին տղամարդն ու կինը միաձուլվել են և այլևս բաժան չեն: Մեծ ուսուցիչը զուրկ է սեռից, նա արդեն ոչ տղամարդ է, ոչ կին:  Միայն նա է ընդունակ օգնել, չէ՞ որ օգնողը երկու սեռերի ներկայացուցիչներին էլ պետք է հավասարապես հասկանա: Եվ այդ պատճառով Հիսուս ասում է. _"Ես կուղղորդեմ նրան, որպեսզի սարքեմ այր..."_  

Ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում: Նա ինչ է, մտադիր է սեռը փոխելու վիրահատությու՞ն կատարել: Ոչ, խոսքը մարմնական հատկանիշների մասին չէ: Մարմինը գլխավորը չէ. կանացի մտածելակերպ տղամարդկանց մոտ էլ է լինում, իսկ տղամարդկային՝ կանանց մոտ էլ: Աշխարհում ապրել է տիկին Կյուրին՝ սքանչելի գիտնական, բազում տղամարդկանցից շատ ավելի դատող: Կանացի մարմնով, բայց տղամարդու գիտակցությամբ: Չայտանյա Մահապրաբհուն իսկական տղամարդ էր, մեծ փիլիսոփա ու տրամաբան: Եթե նա շարունակեր զբաղվել տրամաբանությամբ, անշուշտ պատմության մեջ կմտներ: Բայց նա հանկարծ հրաժարվեց տրամաբանությունից, ընկավ ցնորքների մեջ, սկսեց պարել փողոցներում ու երգել _կիրտաններ:_  Նա դարձավ կին, նույնիսկ նրա դեմքը փոխվեց, ավելի սիրունատես դարձավ, իսկ հետո մարմինն էլ նուրբ ու սահուն տեսք ընդունեց: Նա Աստծոն կնոջ պես էր սիրում, երգում ու պարում էր: Ահա թե ինչպես է լինում...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եվ ուրեմն ի՞նչ նկատի ունի Հիսուս: Նա ասում է, որ կնոջ ենթագիտակցությունը կարելի է գիտակցության մաս դարձնել, այդ ժամանակ կինն էլ ամբողջովին կփոխվի: "Եվ ես կանեմ այդ, - խոստանում է նա: - _Տեսեք, ես կուղղորդեմ նրան, որպեսզի սարքեմ այր":_  Ի՞նչ է նշանակում "նրան տղամարդ սարքել":

Պետք չէ մտածել, թե տղամարդիկ ինչ-որ բանով ավելի լավն են: Խոսքը գնում է միայն ներքին մթության մասին, որտեղ էլ սովորաբար ապրում է կինը՝ այլ կերպ նա չի կարող, դա է նրան մոտ, նա այդպես է ստեղծված: Բնության համար կինն ավելի կարևոր է: Բնության համար տղամարդն ինչ-որ տեղ ծայրամասում է գտնվում: Եթե կարիք լինի, կարելի է նրան զոհաբերել, իսկ կնոջը պետք է պահպանել ամեն գնով:

Տղամարդն այնքան էլ անհրաժեշտ բան չէ, ահա թե ինչու բնության մեջ հազվադեպ են հոգատար հայրերը: Մայրերն ամենուր են՝ թռչունների, գազանների ու ձկների մոտ, ամենուր աշխարհում: Իսկ հայրեր՝ ոչ բոլորն ունեն: Հայրեր կան միայն մարդկային հասարակարգում, բայց այստեղ էլ նրանք ընդամենը ձևականություն են, պայմանականություն: Հայրը՝ ամենաբնական երևույթը չէ: Լեզվաբանները պնդում են, որ "քեռի" բառն ավելի հին է, քան "հայր" բառը: "Հայր" բառը՝ համամատաբար ավելի երիտասարդ հայտնագործություն է: Հայրերը երևան եկան, երբ ծագեց կնոջ ճակատագիրը մեկ տղամարդու հետ կապելու սովորույթը: Իսկ "քեռի" բառը կար շատ ու շատ վաղ ժամանակներում էլ, չէ՞ որ երեխայի համար ցանկացած տղամարդ՝ ուղղակի քեռի է: Երեխաները հազվադեպ գիտեին, թե ով է իրենց հայրը: Կենդանիների մոտ էլ նույնն է. "հայր" նրանք չունեն, ցանկացած հասուն արու՝ ուղղակի "քեռի" է:

Երբևիցէ հայրերը նորից կվերանան: Դա լրիվ հնարավոր է, չէ՞ որ հայրերը հայտնվել են աշխարհի վրա մասնավոր սեփականության հետ միասին: Որտեղ էլ ծագեր մասնավոր սեփականություն, այնտեղ անմիջապես հայրեր էին հայտնվում: Նրանք ոչ միայն տիրում էին սեփական ունեցվածքը, այլև պահպանում էին իրենց անձնական ընկերուհուն: Վաղ թե ուշ մասնավոր սեփականությունը նորից կվերանա, և այդ ժամանակ աշխարհում նորից հայրեր չեն լինի:

Արևմուտքում դա արդեն սկսվել է. այնտեղ շատ-շատ են միայնակ մայրերը, հայրերից նրանք շուտ ազատվեցին: Եվ դա ավելի ու ավելի հաճախ է պատահելու: Միայն մայրերից չի կարելի ազատվել, նրանք պետք են բնությանը: Ահա թե ինչու մայրը՝ մարմնական երևույթ է, կանայք մարմնին շատ ավելի ուշադրություն են հատկացնում, քան տղամարդիկ: Այդ պատճառով էլ նրանք այդքան ժամանակ են ծախսում իրենց հետևելու վրա. ժամերով հագնվում են, շպարվում են: Դու վաղուց նստած ես մեքենայի մեջ, սեղմում ես շչակը՝ իսկ նրանք չկան ու չկան...


_Մի անգամ Խոջա Նասրեդինը տանն այս ու այն կողմ էր վազվզում՝ ճանճասպանը ձեռքին, իսկ հետո կնոջը հայտնեց. "Ես սպանեցի չորս ճանճ. երկու արու և երկու էգ":

"Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես դու նրանց տարբերում",  - զարմացած հարցրեց կինը:

"Երկուսը նստած էին հայելու վրա", - բացատրեց Խոջան:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կանայք ավելի շատ են տարված մարմնով, նրանք ավելի հողակցված են՝ այդ պատճառով էլ հիմնականում տղամարդկանցից ավելի երկար են ապրում: Աշխարհում անթիվ այրի կանայք կան. առաջինն ամուսինները չեն դիմանում: 

Անհանգստությունը նշանակում է ուժերի անիմաստ ծախսում: Եվ եթե խորանանք դրանում և ամեն ինչ հաշվենք, ուժեղ սեռը՝ հենց կանայք են: Նրանք և ապրում են ավելի երկար, և հիվանդանում են ավելի հազվադեպ՝ ավելի հաճախ ձևացնում են, իհարկե, բայց դա արդեն այլ հարց է, իրականում նրանք ավելի հազվադեպ են հիվանդանում: Նրանց կենսաղբյուրն ավելի հզոր է, նրանք տղամարդկանցից ավելի լավ են դիմադրում հիվանդություններին: Եվ դրա հիմնական պատճառն այն է, որ մարմինը նրանց համար ավելի կարևոր է:

Տղամարդիկ ապրում են գլխով, գիտակցությամբ, մտքերով: Ահա թե ինչու ավելի հաճախ են խելագարվում և ինքնասպանություններ գործում: Կանայք՝ այդպիսի թուլամորթներ չեն, որովհետև մարմինն ավելի ամուր է, քան միտքը: Գիտակցությունն ի հայտ է գալիս ավելի ուշ, երբ մարմինն արդեն կյանքի հարուստ փորձ ունի: Բայց երբ հարցը վերաբերվում է Աստծոն, հողակցվածությունը խոչընդոտ է դառնում...

Սովորական կյանքում հաղթում են կանայք, բայց հոգևոր կյանքը մասամբ հակասում է բնությանը, այն բնականից ավելի բարձր է: Եվ այդ ժամանակ մարմնականը խոչընդոտ է դառնում. քանի գիտակցությունը չի համակել ամբողջ միտքդ, տարվածությունից մարմնով չես ազատվի, նրա արմատները շատ խորն են: Տղամարդիկ՝ ճախրող թռչուններ են, իսկ կանայք՝ խոր արմատներով ծառեր: Այո, նրանք ավելի շատ սնունդ են ստանում, իսկ թռչունը, որպեսզի հանգստանա, անպայման իջնում է ծառին՝ տղամարդը թաքնվում է կնոջ ստվերի տակ, որտեղ սեղան և ապաստան է սպասում: Եվ սովորական կյանքում դա շատ լավ է և օգտակար, այնտեղ գլխավորը՝ կինն է: Բայց երբ խոսքը գնում է բնությունը հաղթահարելու մասին, օգտակարը խոչընդոտ է դառնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Տեսեք, ես կուղղորդեմ նրան, 
որպեսզի սարքեմ այր, 
որպեսզի նա նույնպես կենդանի հոգի դառնա..._


Նա՝ կենդանի մարմին է, և այդ ճանապարհը նրա համար չէ: Կա երեք շերտ. կենդանի մարմին, կենդանի միտք և կենդանի ոգի: Կինը՝ կենդանի մարմինն է, տղամարդը՝ կենդանի միտքը, իսկ նրանցից վերև ապրում է նաև ոգին, _աթմանը:_  Մտքից դեպի ոգի ավելի մոտ է, նրանց ավելի կարճ ճանապարհ է անջատում: Իսկ մարմնից ավելի մեծ ճանապարհ է պետք անցնել: Միայն թե հուսահատվել պետք չէ, չէ՞ որ բնության մեջ ամեն ինչ հավասարակշռված է. տարածությունը մեծ է, բայց հաղթահարել այն որոշ իմաստով ավելի հեշտ է, որովհետև կինն ավելի պարզ է կազմված: Տղամարդը բարդ է, խառնիխուռն, և դա նրան խանգարում է, դա նույնպես խոչընդոտ է:

Մտքից մինչև ոգի ՝ ձեռքդ կհասնի, բայց գիտակցությանը շատ ավելի դժվար է այդ թռիչքը կատարել, քանզի նա կասկածելու հակում ունի: Կինը թռչում է առանց դժվարության. նրան ավելի մոտ է մարմինը, նա սովոր է վստահել և հազվադեպ է կասկածում: Եթե նա սիրում է մեկին, ուրեմն պատրաստ է նրա հետ մինչև աշխարհի ծայրը գնալ՝ նրա համար արդեն մեկ է: Նրա հետևից, ում կինը վստահում է, նա կգնա ուր ասես: Ահա թե ինչու կանանց համար անհասկանալի է, թե ինչու են տղամարդիկ այդպիսի հեշտությամբ ստում, ինչու են ընդհանրապես նրանք այդքան ուխտադրուժ: Կնոջ համար դա անըմբռնելի է. նա վստահում է: Նա վստահում է բոլորին, նա ապրում է հավատով և այդ պատճառով ի վիճակի չէ հասկանալ, թե ինչու են տղամարդիկ այդքան խաբեբա:

Այսպիսով, կան խոչընդոտներ. մարմինը ոգուց ավելի հեռու է, նրանց միջև անդունդն ավելի լայն է: Բայց կա նաև թեթևացնող հանգամանք. կնոջն ավելի հեշտ է այդ անդունդի վրայով թռչել անցնել: Երբ նա սիրում և հավատում է, թռիչքը նրան հեշտությամբ է տրվում: Հենց այդ պատճառով կանանց մեջ քիչ Ուսուցիչներ կան, բայց անհամեմատ ավելի շատ են լավ աշակերտները: Այն, ինչ վերաբերվում է ուսումնառությանը, ոչ մի տղամարդ նրանց չի հասնի, քանզի կանայք կարողանում են իսկապես վստահել:

Համեմատեք ջայնական վանականներին ու միանձնուհիներին: Վանականները՝ սովորական մարդիկ են, եթե միայն նրանց հագուստն է առանձնահատուկ, բայց գործով՝ սովորական առևտրականներ են: Փոխեք նրաց հագուստը, կանգնեցրեք վաճառասեղանի հետևում՝ և շուկայի սովորական վաճառողից ոչնչով չեք տարբերի: Իսկ միանձնուհիները լրիվ այլ են, նրանց մեջ մաքրություն կա: Այդ մաքրությունը՝ վստահելուց է: Նայեք կաթոլիկական միանձնուհիներին՝ նրանք վանականներին հեչ նման չեն: Կաթոլիկական վանականներն ահավոր խորամանկ են, նրանցից երբեք գլուխ չես հանի, ծոմ պահու՞մ են արդյոք, թե՞ ձևացնում են միայն: Իսկ միանձնուհինե՞րը: Կարող եք չկասկածել: Մեկ անգամ կատարելով ընտրություն, նրանք աներեր հետևում են դրան:

Կան դժվարություններ՝ հսկայական տարածությունը, - բայց կան նաև առանձնահատկություններ, որոնք օգնում են հսկայական թռիչք կատարել: Բավական է կինը որոշի՝ և թռչում է առանց տատանման: Մարմինը կասկածել չգիտի, կասկածում է միտքը միայն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Տեսեք, ես կուղղորդեմ նրան, 
որպեսզի սարքեմ այր, 
որպեսզի նա նույնպես կենդանի հոգի դառնա, 
ինչպես դուք, այրերդ: 
Քանզի յուրաքանչյուր կին, ով իրեն այր կդարձնի, 
կմտնի Երկնային Արքայություն:_


Սա միայն առաջին մասն է, երկրորդը չի պահպանվել: Ինչու՞: Հավանաբար այն պատճառով, որ չգտնվեց մի կին, որը կարող էր գրի առնել շարունակությունը: Այս գրառումները տղամարդ է կատարել: Բայց ես հաստատ գիտեմ, որ երկրորդ մաս եղել է, և պարտավոր եմ նրա մասին պատմել:

Վերջին հաշվով, որպեսզի ստացվի իսկապես հոգևոր արարած,_ ոչ միայն կինը պետք է դառնա տղամարդ, այլև տղամարդը՝ կին:_  Փոխակերպումը միակողմանի լինել չի կարող, թե մեկը և թե մյուսը՝ ծայրահեղություններ են, հակադրություններ: Եթե կինը պետք է դառնա տղամարդ, ուրեմն ո՞վ պետք է տղամարդը դառնա: Կի՛ն: Միայն այդ ժամանակ բաժանվածությունը կվերանա:

Կնոջն անհրաժեշտ է չգիտակցածը լուսավորել գիտակցությամբ, անտրամաբանականը դարձնել խելամտություն, հավատը դարձնել իմացասիրություն, սպասումը՝ գործունեություն: Իսկ տղամարդը պետք է ամեն բան ճիշտ հակառակն անի. շարժումը դարձնի հանգիստ, անդադրումնությունն՝ անվրդովություն, կասկածները՝ վստահություն: Իսկ գիտակցությունը նա պետք է տարրալուծի անճանաչելիի մեջ: Միայն այդ ժամանակ կհայտնվի գերգիտակից արարածը: Տղամարդն ու կինը դրան են գնում տարբեր կողմերից. առաջինը ելնում է տղամարդկայինից, երկրորդը՝ կանացիից: Մաքուր տղամարդկային կամ մաքուր կանացի մտածելակերպը՝ դա կեսն է միայն, ամբողջը դառնալ չի կարող: Պետք է շարժվել ծայրահեղ դիրքերից, դառնաղ հոսուն, միաձուլվել իրար հետ՝ և դառնալ անսեռ ինչ-որ բան:

Հնդիկներն այդ իմաստով շատ են ճշգրիտ.  _Բրահմանը,_ բարձրագույն իրականությունը, միջին սեռ ունի: սանսկրիտը երեք սեռ ունի. արական, իգական և միջին: Եվ այն ամենի համար, ինչը վեր է սեռական տարբերություններից, պետք է կիրառել միջին սեռը: Բրահմանը՝ երրորդ, միջին սեռն է, իսկ ամեն մարդ, ով դեպի նրան է գնում, դառնում է Բրահմանի նման. տղամարդն՝ այլևս տղամարդ չէ, կինը՝ կին չէ, - հակադրությունը վերանում է: Միայն այդպես արարածը կարող է ամբողջություն և ազատություն ձեռք բերել:

Կարելի է չկասկածել, որ Հիսուս հակառակ փոխակերպման մասին էլ է ասել: Գրառումներում այդ խոսքերը չկան, չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուրն, ով գրառումներ է անում, անում է իր համար: Ես ձեզ շատ բան եմ ասում, և դուք անընդհատ մտավոր նշումներ եք կատարում, բայց ներառնում եք նրանց մեջ այն միայն, ինչը ձեզ է հետաքրքիր: Շատ բան անցնում է ձեր կողքով՝ դուք դա չեք էլ նկատում անգամ: Դա էլ հենց դժբախտությունն է. գիտակցում ես դա թե ոչ, բայց պահում ես այն, ինչ քեզ է հետաքրքիր, մնացածն ուղղակի ուղեղումդ չի մնում, դու այն դեն ես նետում: Ցանկացած գրառում մարդ միայն իր համար է անում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ այն ժամանակներում գրառումների հարցը շատ ավելի դժվար էր. Հիսուս խոսում էր, աշակերտները լսում էին, իսկ գրառումներ անում էին հետո, ըստ հիշողության: Երբեմն ամբողջ տարիներ էին անցնում,  նույնիսկ հարյուրավոր տարիներ. խոսքերը փոխանցում էին բերնեբերան և միայն հետո ինչ-որ մեկի խելքին փչում էր դրանք գրի առնել: Այդքան ժամանակվա ընթացքում իմաստը կարող էր անճանաչելիորեն աղավաղվել:

Կարող եք ինքներդ պատկերացնել. հավաքեք մի քսան հոգի, նստեք-շրջան կազմեք, և թող առաջինը թղթի վրա մի ինչ-որ ֆրազ գրի: Նա գրում է այդ ֆրազը, հետո շշնջում է այն հաջորդի ականջին, իսկ սա լսում է, նորից գրի է առնում, կրկնում է այն հաջորդի ականջին՝ և այդպես շրջանագծով: Իսկ վերջում ստուգեք, թե ինչ ստացվեց առաջին ֆրազի՛ց: Ուղղակի զարմանալի է, թե ինչպես են փոխվում խոսքերը, որքան բան է այնտեղ բաց թողնված և որքան ավելացվա՛ծ: Եվ եթե իմաստն այդքան փոխվում է ընդամենը կես ժամվա մեջ, ուրեմն որքա՜ն բան կարող է տեղի ունենալ մարդկային հիշողության հետ մի քանի դարերի ընթացքում: Բնական է, որ փոփոխություններն ապշեցուցիչ կլինեն: Այդպես էլ հենց կորավ Հիսուսի ասացվածքի երկրորդ մասը...

Հիսուսի նմանների համար կարևոր է ոչ թե տղամարդ կամ կին լինելը՝ կարևոր է ամբողջական դառնալը: Պետք է որպես մեկնակետ ընդունել սեփական կեսն ու ձեռք բերել ամբողջականություն: Մի կարծեք, թե տղամարդիկ ինչ-որ առավելություն ունեն: Մի հուսացեք, որ Աստված ավելի մոտ է ձեզ և դուք պետք է ավելի քիչ աշխատեք, եթե պատկանում եք տղամաերդկային սեռին: Ոչ, ձեզ նույնպես փոխվել է պետք, ձեզ պետք է դառնալ կին, իսկ կնոջը՝ տղամարդ: Թե մեկը, և թե մյուսները միաձուլվում են իրար: Եվ տղամարդկանց, և կանանց պետք է մոռանալ մասնակիության մասին և ամբողջ դառնալ:

Եվ ուրեմն, ես ահա թե ինչ եմ ձեզ խոստանում. կանանց ես կուղղորդեմ, որպեսզի նրանցից տղամարդ սարքեմ, իսկ տղամարդկանց՝ որպեսզի սարքեմ կին: Թող վերանան և մեկը և մյուսները, թող փոխվի ամեն ինչ, և սեռական տարբերություններն ամբողջովին կորչեն, չէ՞ որ բաժանողը հենց նրանք են: Գիտե՞ք, թե որտեղից է եկել "սեքս" բառը: Լատիներենում նրա արմատը նշանակում է տարբերություն, առանձնացվածություն: Երբ գալիս ես Աստծո մոտ, քո մեջ արդեն ոչ տղամարդկային, ոչ կանացի ոչինչ չկա: Մի՞թե կարելի է հասնել ամբողջականության, տղամարդ մնալով, երբ ամեն ինչ դեռ բաժան է: Պետք չէ այս բառերը հասկանալ որպես տղամարդկային շովինիզմ, այստեղ նման ոչինչ չկա: Այդպես վարվում են եկեղեցականները միայն:

Լավ յուրացրեք. որպեսզի դառնաս ամբողջական, պետք է մասերը դեն նետել: Պետք չէ կառչել տարբերություններից, միայն այդպես անբաժանելին կլցվի քո մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Սիմոն Պետրոսն ասաց. 
Թող Մարիամը հեռանա մեզանից, 
քանզի կանայք  արժանի չեն կյանքի:_


Սա Պետոսի՛ մտահղացումն է, այլ ոչ Հիսուսի: Այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել. այդպիսի միտք միայն աշակերտի գլխում կարող էր ծնվել: Նա դեռևս չի պայծառացել, նա չի տեսնում անտեսանելին և դատում է իր մակարդակի վրա: Աշակերտը կիսով չափ կույր է, նա դեռ նոր սկսել է ինչ-որ բան տարբերել, բայց ինչպես հարկն է ոչինչ չի տեսնում: Իսկ ուսուցիչն ամեն ինչ տեսնում է հստակորեն, իրերին նայում է բոլոր կողմերից, նկատում է բոլոր նրբությունները: Աշակերտը դեռևս ապրում է անգիտության և բաժանվածության աշխարհում: Դրանք Պետրոսի՛ խոսքերն են, նրա՛ միտքը: Եվ, երբ Հիսուսը գնաց, Պետրոսին Հիսուսից ավելի շատ էին մեծարում, քանզի նրա խոսքերն ավելի հասկանալի էին, նա դեռ այս աշխարհից էր:

Պետրոսը ստեղծեց եկեղեցին, եկեղեցու անկյունաքարը դարձավ՝ նրա անունն արդեն նշանակում է "քար": Եվ դա իրոք ամուր քար է, չէ՞ որ նրա վրա հսկայական եկեղեցի՛ է կանգնած: Պատմության մեջ ավելի հուսալի հիմք չի եղել: Պետրոսի պես աշակերտ ոչ Բուդդան է ունեցել, ոչ Մահավիրան: Քրիստոնեությունը՝ աշխարհի ամենահաստատուն եկեղեցին է: Այդ պատճառով էլ այն մյուսներից ավելի վտանգավոր է, քանզի այդ սարսափելի ուժը երբեմն վատ ձեռքեր է ընկնում: Երբ ուսուցիչը հեռանում է, ուսուցիչ են դառնում նրա աշակերտները՝ և ամեն ինչ միայն նրանք են որոշում: Իհարկե, նրանց որոշումները կանխակալ են, չէ՞ որ ճշմարտությունը նրանք միայն մասնակիորեն են տեսնում, նրանց ճշմարտությունները կիսատ են: Լավ հիշեք. ավելի լավ է մաքուր սուտը, քան կիսատ ճշմարտությունը, որովհետև սուտը վաղ թե ուշ կպարզվի, իսկ մասնակի ճշմարտություն հերքելը շատ ավելի դժվար է:

Սուտը վաղ թե ուշ բացահայտվում է, չէ՞ որ հավերժ անհնար է ստել: Շատ ավելի վտանգավոր է կիսատ-պռատ ճշմարտությունը. այն չես քողազրկի, չէ՞ որ նրա մեջ ճշմարտության նշույլ կա: Եվ Հիսուսի ասածը, որ գրի է առնվել՝ մասնակի ճշմարտություն է, ճշմարտության մասնիկն այստեղ պահպանված է, չէ՞ որ կնոջն իրոք անհրաժեշտ է տղամարդ դառնալ: Բայց դա գործի կեսն է միայն, այլ ոչ ամբողջ ճշմարտությունը: Ահա թե ինչու եմ ես ասում, որ մենք լողում ենք վտանգավոր ջրերում:

Այդ խոսքերին ես կավելացնեմ երկրորդ կեսն էլ. տղամարդը պետք է կին դառնա, նրան էլ պետք է շատ բան սովորել՝ սովորել սպասել, դառնալ ընկալունակ, փափուկ և պասիվ: Տղամարդը պետք է սովորի սիրել, կարեկցել, օգնել՝ իսկ բոլոր այդ հատկանիշներն ըստ էության կանացի են: Միայն այդպես կարելի է ամբողջական, անսեռ դառնալ: Միայն այդպիսիները կարող են արքայություն մտնել: Այլ կերպ Աստված չես դառնա, չէ՞ որ Աստված զուրկ է սեռական հատկանիշներից, նա միաժամանակ և երկսեռ է, և անսեռ:

Հիշեք ճշմարտության այս երկրորդ կեսը, հակառակ դեպքում իմաստը բաց կթողնեք: Նախասիրություններ չկան, տղամարդկանց ոչնչով ավելի հեշտ չէ արքայություն մտնել, քան կանանց: Այո, տարբերություններ կան, բայց ամբողջությամբ՝ և ամբողջի մակարդակի վրա, - աստվածակերպ լինելու հնարավորությունները բոլորի համար հավասար են: Թող որ միանման չեն, բայց _հավասար են:_  Կան հիմարներ, որոնք արքայություն մտնել անկարող են, քանզի նրանք միայն թերություններն են նկատում: Եվ կան իմաստուններ՝ նրանք տեսնում են արժանիքները և այդ պատճառով մտնում են արքայություն:

Ահա մի օրինակ. կանացի մտածողությունն ունի փոխկապակցված թերություններ և արժանիքներ: Սերը՝ արժանիք է, խանդը՝ թերություն; ինքնանվիրումն՝ արժանիք է, իսկ կուտակելը՝ թերություն: Համբերությունը՝ դրական որակ է, բայց երբեմն այն վերաճում է ծուլության: Երբեմն անմիջապես չես էլ հասկանում, թե ինչ է առջևումդ: Նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև տղամարդկային բնավորության մասին. մտքի հարցասիրությունը՝ դրական հատկանիշ է, այն մղում է որոնումների, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ստիպում է կասկածել ամեն ինչում: Որոնումներն առանց կասկածների՝ արժանիք է, իսկ կասկածներն առանց իմացասիրության՝ հիմարություն: Սակայն այդպիսի մարդիկ նույնպես կան. նրանք ուղղակի նստել և կասկածում են ամեն ինչում:


_Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ մի փիլիսոփայի ռազմաճակատ տարան: Շուտով նրա հարսնացուն նրան նամակով մի  լուսանկար ուղարկեց. նա նստած է լողափին, 
իսկ հետևի պլանի վրա մի զույգ է տեղավորվել: Այն երկուսը կատարելապես երջանիկ էին, նրանք ակնհայտորեն խելակորույս սիրում էին մեկմեկու, և դրանից փիլիսոփայի հարսնացուն առավել միայնակ ու ճնշված էր թվում: 
Նայելով նրա թախծոտ դեմքին, փիլիսոփան շատ ուրախացավ, որ հարսնացուն թախծում է իր համար, բայց անմիջապես մտածեց. "Իսկ ո՞վ է, մեր մեջ ասած, նրան լուսանկարել": Ուրախությունն անմիջապես հօդս ցնդեց, 
և ամբողջ գիշեր նա կողքից կողք էր շրջվում ու մտածում էր, որ լուսանկարողը մի երիտասարդ պատանի է եղել:_

Ահա թե ինչպես է արտահայտվում արժանիքների հակառակ կողմը: Հոգեկան հանգստի որոնումները՝ դրական հատկանիշ է, բայց այն հաճախ անդադրումնության է բերում: Որոնումները՝ բոլորովին էլ պատճառ չեն հավերժ անհանգիստ լինելու: Եռանդը կարելի է հանգիստ գտնելու միջոց դարձնել: Այո, ուժ կա, ձգտում կա՝ և այդ էներգիայի օգնությամբ կարելի է հասնել անգործողության, այդ ուժը կարելի է ուղղել խորհրդածման վրա: Բնավորության ամեն գիծ երկու կողմ ունի, գլխավորը՝ բացասականը ծառայեցնել դրականին: Ցանկացած բարեպաշտություն իր հակառակ կողմն ունի, - արժանիքը կարող է վերաճել թերության: Եվ, քանի գերակշռում է թերությունը, քեզ մոտ ոչինչ չի ստացվի: Նպատակին հասնել կարելի է այն դեպքում միայն, եթե դրական կողմն ես ընտրում:

Սրա վրա աշխատել է պետք բոլորին՝ և տղամարդկանց, և կանանց: Եվ այդ ժամանակ վաղ թե ուշ տեղի կունենա հրաշքը հրաշքներից. լույս աշխարհ կգա անբաժանելի, միասնական, ամբողջական մարդը, փոքրածավալ Տիեզերքը: Դա խառնաշփոթ աղմուկ չէ, այլ սիմֆոնիա, որտեղ ամեն նոտա ուժ է տալիս մյուսներին, ռիթմ ու երանգ է տալիս ամբողջ մեղեդուն: Ձայները միաձուլվում են մի ամբողջության մեջ, առանց իրար հակասելու: Դրանք արդեն առանձին նոտաներ չեն, այլ վսեմ երաժշտություն: Հենց դա է, որ Գուրջիևն անվանել է "ներքին բյուրեղացում", հնդիկներն՝ "ինքնաձեռքբերում", իսկ Հիսուս՝ "մուտք Աստծո արքայություն":


Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԱՍՏՎԱԾ՝ 
ՇԱՀԱԲԵՐ   ԳՈՐԾԱՐՔ   ՉԷ

Զրույց   տասնիններորդ*



_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Մի մարդ հյուրեր ուներ, 
և, երբ ընթրիքը պատրաստ էր, 
նա ուղարկեց իր ծառային, որ նա հրավիրի հյուրերին: 

Նա գնաց առաջինի մոտ, նա ասաց նրան. 
Իմ տերը հրավիրում է քեզ: 
Նա ասաց. 
Ես դրամ եմ պատրաստել առևտրականների համար, 
նրանք գալու են երեկոյան, 
ես գնալու եմ նրանց առաջադրանքներ տալու: 
Ես հրաժարվում եմ ընթրիքից: 

Նա գնաց մյուսի մոտ, նա ասաց նրան. 
Իմ տերը հրավիրում է քեզ: 
Նա ասաց նրան. 
Ես տուն եմ գնել, 
և ինձ կանչում են ցերեկը: 
Ես ժամանակ չեմ ունենա: 

Նա գնաց մյուսի մոտ, նա ասաց նրան. 
Իմ տերը հրավիրում է քեզ: 
Նա ասաց նրան. 
Իմ ընկերոջ հարսանիքն է, 
և ես ընթրիք եմ կազմակերպում: 
Ես գալ չեմ կարող: 
Ես հրաժարվում եմ ընթրիքից: 

Նա գնաց մյուսի մոտ, նա ասաց նրան. 
Իմ տերը հրավիրում է քեզ: 
Նա ասաց նրան. 
Ես մի գյուղ եմ առել, գնում եմ հարկը հավաքելու: 
Ես գալ չեմ կարող: 
Ես հրաժարվում եմ: 

Ծառան եկավ և ասաց տիրոջը. 
Նրանք, ում դու հրավիրել էիր ընթրիքի, հրաժարվեցին: 

Տերն ասաց ծառային. 
Գնա փողոց, 
ում կգտնես, 
հրավիրիր ընթրիքի: 
Գնորդներն ու առևտրականներն 
իմ Հոր տեղերը չեն մտնի:_


Հիսուս խոսում է առակներով: Նրա պատմությունները պարզունակ են, բայց շատ բովանդակալից: Նրանց չի կարելի հասկանալ բառացիորեն, առակներում փոխանցվող իմաստն է կարևոր: Հիսուս խոսում է մարդկային մի տեսակի մասին, չնայած, իհարկե, ոչ թե գնորդների ու վաճառականների մասին ընդհանուր վերցրած: Կարելի է լինել վաճառական, բայց մարդկանց այդ տեսակին չպատկանել, իսկ կարող է նաև հակառակը լինել:

Հիշեք. խոսքը հատուկ մարդկանց մասին է, և նրանք մեծամասնությունն են: Հարյուր մարդկանցից իննսունինը կարող են այդպիսի "վաճառականներ" լինել: Զբաղվել նրանք կարող են ինչով ասես, պարտադիր չէ առևտրով: Նրանց համախմբում է մտքի հատուկ կերտվածքը: Ահա թե ինչ է պետք նախ և առաջ պարզել. ովքե՞ր են այդ "գնորդներն ու վաճառականները":

----------


## Sambitbaba

"Առևտրականը" նա է, ում հետաքրքիր է առօրեականը, սակավարժեքը և մակերեսայինը: Իրերն ու շահը նրա համար ավելի կարևոր են, քան սեփական հոգին: Իր մասին նա բոլորովին մոռացել է, նրան միայն արտաքին աշխարհն է հետաքրքրում: Նա մտածում է փողի և իշխանության մասին, բայց գիտակցության մասին պահ անգամ չի հիշում, չէ՞ որ գիտակցությունը գին չունի, այն գնել ու վաճառել չես կարող՝ ի՞նչ օգուտ նրանից: "Առևտրականը" պրակտիկ մարդ է, բանաստեղծությունները, հոգևորը և Աստված նրա համար իսկական հիմարություն են, չէ՞ որ դրանք ապրանք չես դարձնի, չես փոխակերպի փողի: Իսկ այդպիսի մարդկանց համար փողն ամենակարևոր բանն է: Նրանք պատրաստ են հենց իրենց վաճառել, այլանդակել սեփական կյանքը, միայն թե թանկ վերցնեն: Դա այդ տիպի մարդկանց գլխավոր հատկանիշն է:


_Մի անգամ հանդիպեցին երկու առևտրական, և մեկն ասում է. "Լսե՞լ ես նորությունը: Մեռել է Ֆահրուդինը, նա, ով կտոր էր վաճառում":

"Ա՜յ քեզ դժբախտություն, - գոչում է երկրորդը: - Ժամանա՞կն էր մեռնել սեզոնի ամենաթեժ պահին":_ 

Կարևոր են ոչ թե կյանքն ու մահը, կարևոր է սեզոնի թեժ պահը: Ամեն ինչ չափվում է փողով: Նույնիսկ մարդկանց փոխում են փողի՝ գլխավորն այն չէ, թե ով ես դու, այլ  որքան փող ես վաստակում: Իսկ թե ինչպիսին ես՝ դա նշանակություն չունի: Եթե շատ փող ունես, երևելի մարդ ես, իսկ եթե ոչ՝ ոչինչ ես: Քո հանդեպ հարգանքը կախված է քո ունեցվածքից, այլ ոչ թե բնավորությունից: Բավական է աղքատանաս, ոչ ոք կողմդ չի էլ նայի:


_Մի հարուստ մարդ անսպասելիորեն ամեն ինչ կորցրեց: Հայտնվելով սնանկության շեմին, նա ասաց կնոջը. "Իսկ ես կարծում էի, թե շատ ընկերնե՛ր ունեմ: Նրանց կեսն ինձ հետ այլևս չի խոսում, 
իսկ նրանք, ովքեր դեռ երևում են, ուղղակի չգիտեն, որ ես սնանկացել եմ":_

Վաղ թե ուշ նրանք էլ կիմանան ու կփախչեն: Վաճառականներն ի վիճակի չեն ազիվ ընկերության: Ոչ, նրանք ընկերություն են անում ոչ թե քո, այլ դրամապանակիդ հետ: Վերջանան փողերդ, ընկերությունն էլ կհալչի՝ չէ՞ որ իսկական ընկերություն չկար էլ:

Առևտրականի հետ իսկական հարաբերություններ չես ստեղծի, նրա համար ոչ կին գոյություն ունի, ոչ ամուսին, ոչ երեխաներ, ոչ ծնողներ: Ազնիվ կապվածություն նա զգում է միայն փողի հանդեպ, մնացած ամեն ինչը նրա համար նշանակություն չունի: Որդին պետք է, եթե կարողանում է փող վաստակել, հայրը պետք է, եթե հարուստ է: Իսկ եթե աղքատ է հայրը, առևտրականը փորձում է ամեն ինչ այնպես կազմակերպել, որպեսզի ոչ ոք այդ մասին չիմանա:

Դա հանդիպում է ամենուրեք. հարգանքով են վերաբերվում միայն հարուստ ծնողներին: Սնանկ ու աղքատ հայրեր ոչ ոքու պետք չեն, չէ՞ որ հարգանքը փողի հանդեպ են տածում: Առևտրականը սիրել չգիտի, որովհետև սերը՝ փողի չարագույն թշնամին է:

Սիրում են մարդուն, այլ ոչ թե ունեցվածքը: Սերը՝ տալու և կիսվելու ունակություն է, ընդ որում, ոչ միայն իրերով, այլ նաև հենց քեզանով: Իսկ առևտրականը երբեք չի սիրի: Սիրահարվածներին նա հիմար, խելակորույս, խելացնոր մարդիկ է համարում: "Ի՜նչ հիմարություն: Ինչի՜ վրա են ծախսում իրենց ժամանակը: Ժամանակը՝ փո՛ղ է", - ահա թե ինչպես է նա դատում:


_Մի առևտրական հարյուր ժամացույց գնեց ու տեղադրեց տանն ամենուր: Բոլորը զարմանում էին, իսկ նա պատասխանեց. "Ասում են, ժամանակը՝ փող է, 
այնպես որ որքան շատ ժամացույց, այնքան լավ":_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Առևտրականին հետաքրքում են իրերը, այլ ոչ թե մարդիկ: Սերը կապ ունի մարդկանց հետ, և այն առևտրականի հոգը չէ: Այդպիսի մարդիկ միշտ զբաղված են ինչ-որ բանով: Նրանք իրենց հանգիստ չեն տալիս, անգործ նստել նրանց չի կարելի, չէ՞ որ այդ ընթացքում կարելի է էլի ինչ-որ բան աշխատել: Եվ այդպես՝ կուտակելուն վերջ չկա:

Սիրողը կարող է իրեն թույլատրել հանգստանալ: Հանգիստն առանձնահատուկ երջանկություն է բերում: Բայց նա, ով վազում է հարստության ետևից, երջանկություն չի տեսնի: Փողով հոգուն չես կշտացնի: Որքան էլ փող ունենաս, հոգիդ առաջվա պես քաղցած կմնա, նրա մեջ կթագավորի ամայությունը: Դու փորձում ես լցնել հոգիդ իրերով, իսկ դրանք սլանում են հոգու կողքով, առանց նրան դիպչելու: Եվ որքան շատ ես կուտակել, այնքան ավելի սուր ես զգում այդ ամայությունը, այնքան ավելի հստակորեն ես տեսնում, թե ինչպես է ամեն ինչ ծորում մատներիդ արանքով: Փող ձեռք գցեցիր, բայց ինքդ քեզ չպահպանեցիր: Եվ այսուհետև ծախսում ես ուժերդ այն բանի վրա, որպեսզի ճշմարտությունը չնկատես, չէ՞ որ այն չափից դուրս տանջալի է:

Առևտրականն ավելի ու ավելի արագ է սլանում հարստության հետևից: Այդպես նա ջանում է կորցնել զգայությունը՝ փողն արբեցնում է նրան: Նա միշտ զբաղված է՝ և զբաղված է, ըստ էության, ոչնչով, որովհետև վերջին հաշվով բոլոր նրա ուժերն անիմաստ են կորչում: Ամենն, ինչ նա կուտակել է՝ նկարչություն է ջրի վրա: Ժամանակը ջնջում է դրանք: Գալիս է մահը՝ և նա նորից ոչինչ չունի: Մահն առևտրականից հետք անգամ չի թողնում:

Այ, թե ինչ ես կասեմ. իսկապես մեռնում են նրանք միայն, առևտրականները: Բայց այդպիսիք, ցավոք, իննսունինն են հարյուրից: Իսկապես վախճանվում են միայն նրանք, չէ՞ որ մահը մարդուց խլում է նրա բոլոր իրերը, իսկ իրերից բացի առևտրականն ուրիշ ոչինչ չունի: Մահը չի կարող մեզանից խլել ոչ սերը, ոչ աղոթքը, ոչ խորհրդածումը, ոչ Աստծոն: Բայց առևտրականը դրանցից ոչինչ չունի: Աստված կհետաքրքրի նրան միայն այն դեպքում, եթե նրա վրա կարելի է մի բան աշխատել: 

Փողը մինչև վերջին րոպեն նրանց մտքերի թեման է: Եթե սա հասկանալի է, Հիսուսի խոսքերը բոլորովին դժվար չէ հասկանալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բայց այստեղ կա նաև այլ իմաստ. իր առակով Հիսուս բացատրում է, որ Աստված մեզ սպասում է միշտ: Նա միշտ թակում է մեր դռները, բազմաթիվ անգամներ ուղարկում է իր լրաբերներին: Նա հրավիրում է մեզ ընթրիքի, իսկ մենք զբաղված ենք չափից դուրս, մենք ընթրիքի գնալու ժամանակ չունենք: Եվ մենք հազար ու մի արդարացում ենք գտնում:

Խոստովանեք, դուք պատրա՞ստ եք գնալ հենց հիմա, եթե ձեզ հրավիրեն: Ոչ, չափազանց շատ բան դեռևս պետք է անել, չափից դուրս անավարտ գործեր կան՝ իսկ ավարտել դրանք միևնույն է չի հաջողվի, նման հոգսերը վերջ չունեն: Հրավերքից դուք կհրաժարվեք: "Ես, իհարկե, հաճույքով կգնայի, - կսկսի արդարանալ ամեն մեկը: - Եթե այս կարևոր գործերը չլինեին..." Դա դատարկախոսություն է: Ի՞նչն է ձեզ խանգարում ընդունել հրավերքը: Ուրիշ, ավելի կարևոր գործեր. հարսանիք, ուր պետք է գնալ, որորվհետև ամուսնանում է քո հորղբոր տղան, կամ գնածդ գյուղը, որից հարկ հավաքելու ժամանակն է եկել, կամ էլի ինչ-որ բան: Առևտրականի գործերի ցուցակում Աստված միշտ ամենավերջին տողն է գրավում: Իսկ վերջին տողին առևտրականը երբեք չի հասնում՝ մահը վրա է հասնում շատ ավելի շուտ:

Աստված՝ ամենաանշահավետ բանն է, որ կա աշխարհում: Գալիս են ինձ մոտ ու հարցնում են. "Ինչի՞ս է պետք խորհրդածել: Դա ինձ ի՞նչ կտա": Նրանց օգուտ է պետք, շահավետ ձեռքբերում:  Եվ երբ ես պատասխանում եմ. "Ոչինչ չի տա", նրանք ուղղակի չեն հավատում իրենց ականջներին: Ինչու՞ խորհրդածել, եթե դրանում ոչ մի օգուտ չկա: Ինչու՞ սովորել անշահավետ զբաղմունքի: Դրա փոխարեն առևտրականին շոշափելի ինչ-որ բան է հարկավոր: Եթե խորհրդածողի վրա ոսկու անձրև տեղար, եթե խորհրդածումն ամրապնդեր հաջողությունը գործերում կամ գոնե բուժեր հիվանդությունները, այդ ժամանակ դրանով զբաղվել շատ էլ արժեր:

Բայց երբ պատասխանում ես. "Խորհրդածումը ոչինչ չի տալիս" կամ. "Այն մոտեցնում է քեզ Աստծուն", - իսկ իմաստով դրանք նույն բանն են, քանզի Աստված առևտրականի համար դատարկ հնչյուն է... Ի՞նչ արժե Աստված, եթե նրան գնահատես սովորական նյութական չափանիշներով: Ո՞ր անկյունում նրան տեղադրես: Ո՞ր կատեգորիայի ապրանքներին համակարգես: Ի՞նչ պիտակ կպցնես: Եվ ի՞նչ գնացուցակ կախես նրա վրա: Դա ոչինչ է, Աստված առևտրականի գիտեցած աշխարհի հետ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի: Վերջին հաշվով, ի՞նչ անես այդ Աստծո հետ: Աստված՝ շահաբեր գործարք չէ, դա ընդամենը _երանություն է:_

Երանությունը չես վաճառի: Այն կարելի է վայելել, բայց ուրիշ այլ կերպ նրանից օգտվել չես կարող: Ո՞րն է տարբերությունը: Ահա ծառ, ահա ծաղիկ, ահա արևածագ՝ ուրախացիր, որքան կուզես, միայն թե դրանք գնել ու վաճառել չի կարելի: Դու ուղղակի նայում ես ծաղկին և ուրախանում ես: Իսկ առևտրականն անպայման կպոկի այն և կտանի շուկա: Բայց Աստծոն չես պոկի և շուկա չես տանի: Շատերն, ընդ որում, փորձում են, այդ պատճառով էլ աշխարհում գոյություն ունեն տաճարներ, մզկիթներ, գուրուդվարներ ու եկեղեցիներ: Ահա թե ինչպես են վարվում Աստծո հետ առևտրականները. նրանք Աստծոն էլ երազում են վաճառել, Աստծո վրա էլ նրանք ջանում են ինչ-որ շահույթ ստանալ: Եվ այդ գործը, ցավոք, շատ էլ եկամտաբեր է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Տերտերը՝ հոգևորի վաճառականն է: Նա ինքը բոլորովին էլ հոգևոր չէ: Ահա թե ինչու տերտերները միշտ էլ դեմ են եղել Հիսուսին, Բուդդային, Նանակային ու Քաբիրին: Նրանք դեմ են, որովհետև պայծառացած մարդիկ չափից դուրս վտանգավոր են, նրանց պատճառով կարելի է նույնիսկ սնանկանալ: Աստված, բանաստեղծությունները, աղոթքներն ու սերը, գեղեցկությունը, բարիքը և երանությունը՝ այդ ամենն առևտրականներին բոլորովին չի մտահոգում: Ուղղակի ուրախանալը՝ նրանց համար չէ: Նրանք միայն մի բան են մտածում. "Որքա՞ն շահույթ մեզ կհաջողվի ստանալ":

Հանգի՞ստ: Երբե՛ք: Առևտրականը հանգստի ժամանակ չունի: Հանգիստը նա թողնում է ապագայի վրա: Այստեղ և այժմ պետք է փող աշխատել, մեծացնել բանկի հաշիվը, իսկ հետո, ինչ-որ ժամանակ, կարելի է նաև անցնել թոշակի, հանգստանալ և ուրախանալ կյանքին: Բայց այդ "հետոն" երբեք չի գալիս: Առևտրականները հանգստի չեն գնում՝ դա նրանց բնավորության մեջ չկա: Բավական է մի գործարք կատարեն, միջոցներն անմիջապես մեկ ուրիշի մեջ են ներդնում՝ դեռ հանգստի ժամը չէ: Առևտրականը հույսը միշտ ապագայի վրա է դնում, երջանկությունը թողնում է ապագային: Հիշեք. հոգևոր մարդը երջանիկ է այժմ և այստեղ: Նրա դրախտը՝ ոչ թե ինչ-որ տեղ երկնքում է, ու հայտնի չէ երբ, - այն հենց այստեղ է: Ապագային միայն առևտրականներն են սպասում:


_Չորս առևտրական ընկան դրախտ: Պարզ չէ, թե ինչպես դա նրանց հաջողվեց՝ կամ մեկին կաշառք էին տվել, կամ գործի էին դրել ծանոթությունը... Այսպես թե այնպես, հայտնվեցին նրանք դրախտում, իսկ շուտով մահացավ 
մի բարեպաշտ մարդ, որը երկրի վրա ճանաչում էր նրանց բոլորին: Ներս է մտնում նա և տեսնում է, որ այս չորսը նույնպես դրախտում են: Մի բան է տարօրինակ. նրանք նստած են շղթայակապ: Բարեպաշտը զարմանքից բացում է բերանը և 
հարցնում  դռնապանին. "Ինչու՞ են նրանց հետ այդպես վարվել: Ես կարծում էի, թե երկնքում լիակատար ազատություն է: Մի՞թե այստեղ էլ բանտարկյալներ են պահում: Ինչու՞ են նրանց շղթայել":

"Նրանք ցանկանում էին փախչել հետ, երկիր, - ծիծաղով պատասխանեց դռնապանը: - Իսկ մեզ մոտ այդպես չի կարելի: Եթե արդեն ընկել ես դրախտ, ուրեմն բարի եղիր ու մնա... Իսկ նրանք բողոքում էին, 
որ այստեղ զբաղվելու գործ չունեն և ցանկանում էին հետ վերադառնալ: Էլ ի՞նչ էր մնում մեզ անել: Ստիպված շղթայել ենք":_


Առևտրականն առևտրական է, նրա բնույթը փոխելն այնքան էլ հեշտ բան չէ:  Բնավորությունը չի փոխվի, քանի մարդ ինքը չի հասկացել հետաձգումների, ապագայի վրա հույսերի, փողի և հարստության անիմաստությունը: Պետք է տեղի ունենա այնպիսի մի բան, ինչից հետո նա ինքն իրեն կփոխի: Իսկ մարդիկ միայն երկու տիպի են լինում. եթե դու առևտրական չես, ուրեմն հոգևոր ես:

Ընթրիքի ամեն օր են հրավիրում: Ամեն օր, ամեն վայրկյան լրաբերները թակում են ձեր դուռը: Իսկ դուք պնդում եք միայն. "Ցավում եմ, բայց ես լիքը գործ ունեմ: Այ, կանեմ այդ ամենը՝ և անմիջապես կգամ": Ուրախություն, երջանկություն, երանություն, հանգիստ՝ ոչ, առևտրականին դա պետք չէ: Հանգստանալու ժամանակ չկա, դեռ անելու շատ բան կա: Ահա թե ինչու է նա հրաժարվում հրավերքից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եկեք ուրեմն վերադառնանք Հիսուսի հիանալի առակին.


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Մի մարդ հյուրեր ուներ, 
և, երբ ընթրիքը պատրաստ էր, 
նա ուղարկեց իր ծառային, որ նա հրավիրի հյուրերին: 

Նա գնաց առաջինի մոտ, նա ասաց նրան. 
Իմ տերը հրավիրում է քեզ: 
Նա ասաց. 
Ես դրամ եմ պատրաստել առևտրականների համար, 
նրանք գալու են երեկոյան, 
ես գնալու եմ նրանց առաջադրանքներ տալու: 
Ես հրաժարվում եմ ընթրիքից:_

Ընթրիքը՝ կյանքը վայելելու խորհրդանիշն է: Հիսուսի համար ընթրիքը, իրիկնահացը՝ խորհրդածում է, մեդիտացիա: Նա շատ էր սիրում, երբ նրա աշակերտներն ու մտերիմներն ընթրիքի ժամանակ հավաքվում էին միասին: Նրանք խնջույք էին անում նույնիսկ մահապատժի նախօրեին՝ դա նրա վերջին ընթրիքն էր, Գաղտնի Իրիկնահացը: Նրան դուր էր գալիս ուրիշների հետ նստել սեղանի շուրջ: Քրիստոնեության մեջ այդ գաղափարը հասցրեցին ծիսակատարության մակարդակի: Հնդիկների մոտ նման ոչինչ չի եղել, այնպես որ, եկեք այս հարցը պարզենք:

Գազանները միշտ միայնակ են ուտում՝ դա կենդանական սկզբի արտահայտումներից մեկն է: Եթե շանը ոսկոր ես գցում, նա անմիջապես այդ ոսկորը տանում է մի թաքուն անկյուն: Շունը չի սիրում, երբ նրան խանգարում են ուտել, նա վախենում է, որ ոսկորը կխլեն: Ուտելու ժամանակ կենդանիները վախեցած են. նրանք ուտում են միայնակ և շտապելով: Հացն ընկերոջ հետ կիսել միայն մարդն է ընդունակ: Բայց մեր ենթագիտակցության մեջ մինչև օրս կենդանական սկիզբն է թաքնված:

Դուք նույնպես այնքան էլ հաճույքով չեք ընթրում ուրիշների ներկայությամբ և նախընտրում եք ուտել միայնության մեջ: Նայեք ցանկացած բրամինի՝ գնացքի մեջ. բացելով իր ուտելիքի կապոցը, նա միշտ մեջքով է շրջվում դեպի մյուսները: Դա անասնական վարք է՝ շուռ գալով, մարդը ցույց է տալիս, որ չի ցանկանում ոչ ոքու հետ կիսվել: Մահմեդականն ու քրիստոնյան անպատճառ կհյուրասիրեին հարևանին՝ միայն թե ոչ հինդուիստը: Հնդիկներին չի հերիքում մի շատ կարևոր որակ. ընկերության զգացում, ուրիշների հետ կիսվելու ցանկություն: Իսկ կիսվել ինչ-որ մեկի հետ ուտիլիքով՝ դա նույնն է, ինչ եղբայրանալ: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև դու ասես թե նրա հետ նույն կաթն ես խմում: Ուրիշի հետ եղբայրանալու այլ միջոց չկա: 

Կիսվելով ուտելիքով, դու ցույց ես տալիս, որ չես վախենում նրանից, - իսկ դա ընկերության սկիզբն է: Հնդիկներն ունեն հասարակություն, բայց հանրության զգացում չունեն: Մահմեդականներն ու քրիստոնյաներն իրեն միասնությունը շատ ավելի սուր են զգում, որովհետև կերակուրը կիսում են մեկմեկու հետ: Սնունդը՝ կյանքի հիմքն է, առանց նրա չես ապրի, առանց նրա ուղղակի կմեռնես: Իսկ Հիսուս հագեցումը հասցրեց աղոթքի մակարդակ. չի կարելի ուտել միայնակ, ուտելիքը միշտ պետք է կիսել ուրիշների հետ: Այդպես մարդ վեր է հառնում իր կենդանական սկզբի վրա:

Եվ մահապատժի նախօրեին էլ իր մտերիմներին ու աշակերտներին նա հավաքեց վերջին ընթրիքի: Նույնիսկ մահից առաջ նա չդադարեց կիսվել ուրիշների հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ամենից բացի, ուտելիքը՝ սիրո խորհրդանիշ է: Երբևիցէ մտածե՞լ եք, թե ինչու եք այդքան սիրում ձեր մորը: Ո՞րն է մոր հանդեպ երեխայի սիրո գաղտնիքը: Մայրը՝ սննդի առաջին աղբյուրն է. երեխան սնվում է մոր մարմնի մասերով, իսկ մայրը մարմնով թափանցում է երեխայի մեջ: Եվ ամենասկզբում մայրը նորածնի համար ուտելիք է, այլ ոչ թե սիրո աղբյուր: Սերը նա ավելի ուշ է սկսում զգալ, գիտակցության ամրապնդման հետ միասին:

Սկզբում ուտելիքը, հետո միայն սերը: Բայց սնունդն ու սերը մնում են սերտորեն կապված, քանզի երբևիցէ ծագել են միևնույն աղբյուրից: Ահա թե ինչու այդքան տհաճ է, երբ հյուր եղած ժամանակ քեզ ոչինչ չեն հյուրասիրում: Դա նշանակում է, որ ուրախ չեն քեզ, քեզ չեն սիրում, դու այստեղ պետք չես: Իսկ երբ հյուրասիրում են՝ թող նույնիսկ տանտերերն աղքատ են և հյուրասիրելու էլ առանձնապես բան չունեն, բայց և այնպես կիսվում են քեզ հետ խղճուկ փշրանքներով, - քեզ հաճելի է, ինչպես հարուստ խրախճանքի ժամանակ: Քեզ ընդունում են ուրախությամբ, քեզ հետ կիսվում են ուտելիքով, իսկ հյուրասիրությունը՝ սիրո նշան է:

Կինը միշտ սիրելի մարդու համար ջանում է ինչ-որ համեղ կերակուր պատրաստել: Նա ցանկանում է հաճոյանալ, նրան դուր է գալիս նայել, թե ինչպես է սիրելին ախորժակով ուտում: Եվ եթե ինչ-որ ուտեստ չի ստացվում, կինը տխուր է, չէ՞ որ նա այդ ուտելիքի մեջ իր սերն է ներդրել: Սերն անտեսանելի է, և այդ պատճառով նրան շոշափելի զետեղարաններ են պետք: Եթե կերակուրը սիրով են պատրաստել, նրա համն էլ է առանձնահատուկ. սիրող կնոջ բոլոր ճաշատեսակներն են համեղ: Քիմիապես տարբերությունը չես նկարագրի, բայց բոլորն այդ մասին գիտեն:

Ուտելիքը՝ կյանքի հիմքն է: Նրանով պետք է կիսվել. այդպես մենք հետևում ենք թողնում անասնականը և դառնում ենք մարդ: Հնդիկներն աշխարհի ամենահին ժողովուրդներից մեկն են, բայց նրանց հասարակությունն ամենաանմարդկայինն է՝ և հենց այն պատճառով, որ այնտեղ սովոր չեն մեկմեկու հետ կիսվել: Բոլոր տեղական սովորույթները դրան խանգարում են միայն. բրամինն ավելի ցածր կաստայի մարդու՝ շուդրայի կամ վայշյայի կողքը նստելու իրավունք չունի: Իսկ եթե դու մեկի հետ հաց չես ուտում, նշանակում է, որ դու նրան ընդհանրապես մարդ չես համարում: Դա նշանակում է, որ դու բարձր ես, իսկ նա՝ ցածր, ձեր մեջ անհաղթահարելի անդունդ է: Անդունդը մարդկանց մեջ՝ ահա ամենաանմարդկային բանն աշխարհում:

Հիսուսի կրոնը շատ բաներում հիմնված է ուրիշների հետ կիսվելու ունակության վրա: Նա շատ անգամ է ասել այն մասին, որ Աստված ձեզ ընթրիքի է հրավիրում: Հիսուս ինքն էլ միշտ մտերիմներին հրավիրում էր ընթրիքի՝ և ճաշկերույթը դառնում էր հաճույք, իսկական տոն հոգու համար: Ուտելիքով ուրախանալը՝ մոռանալով մնացած ամեն ինչի մասին, - երախտագիտություն է Աստծո հանդեպ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ծառան գնաց մեկի մոտ, բայց նա պատասխանեց. "Չի ստացվի... Չեմ կարող ես գալ, թող ների ինձ քո տերը":


_Նա գնաց մյուսի մոտ, նա ասաց նրան. 
Իմ տերը հրավիրում է քեզ: 
Նա ասաց նրան. 
Ես տուն եմ գնել, 
և ինձ կանչում են ցերեկը: 
Ես ժամանակ չեմ ունենա:_ 

Առևտրականը երբեք ժամանակ չունի՝ ժամանակ չկա ուրախանալու, չկա ժամանակ խորհրդածելու և սիրելու: Նա միշտ շտապում է: Սնապարծությունը մտրակում է, պետք է փող աշխատել, իսկ մնացածի համար ժամանակ չի մնում: Միայն պատվասերները ժամանակ չունեն: Մնացած բոլորն ամբողջ հավերժություն ունեն պահած: Նա, ով զուրկ է պատվասիրությունից, ուրախանալու ժամանակ միշտ էլ կգտնի: Նա միշտ պատրաստ է երգել ու պարել: Իսկ առևտրականը դրա ժամանակը չունի: Նրա ժամանակը նույնիսկ սիրո համար չի հերիքում՝ պետք է մտածել ապագայի մասին, դրամատանը հաշվի մասին և այն փողերի մասին, որոնք կարելի է աշխատել, եթե ժամանակդ զվարճանքների վրա չծախսես: Նույնիսկ նրա երազանքները կապված են գործերում հաջողության հետ միայն: Նա միայն փող աշխատելու մասին է մտածում:


_Նա գնաց մյուսի մոտ, նա ասաց նրան. 
Իմ տերը հրավիրում է քեզ: 
Նա ասաց նրան. 
Իմ ընկերոջ հարսանիքն է, 
և ես ընթրիք եմ կազմակերպում: 
Ես գալ չեմ կարող: 
Ես հրաժարվում եմ ընթրիքից: 

Նա գնաց մյուսի մոտ, նա ասաց նրան. 
Իմ տերը հրավիրում է քեզ: 
Նա ասաց նրան. 
Ես մի գյուղ եմ առել, գնում եմ հարկը հավաքելու: 
Ես գալ չեմ կարող: 
Ես հրաժարվում եմ:_ 

Բոլորն այնքան զբաղված են... Ոչ ոք ժամանակ չունի: Դուք է՞լ եք այդպիսին: Եթե այո, ուրեմն դուք՝ առևտրական եք: Դուք ձեզ թու՞յլ եք տալիս ժամանակն անց կացնել անտեղի՝ խորհրդածել, ուղղակի լինել այստեղ և այժմ, երգել ու պարել, ոչինչ չանել, ուղղակի պառկել ծառի տակ և ուրախանալ, որ կաս: Ո՞չ: Դա հիմարությու՞ն է թվում: Նշանակում է, որ դուք՝ առևտրական եք, ձեր մեջ հոգևորը չկա: Հոգևոր մարդը գիտի, որ ուղղակի լինելը, առանց ոչինչ անելու, ոչնչով չզբաղվելու, - դա էլ հենց ամենակարևոր ու նշանակալի բանն է աշխարհում:

Հիշեք. միտքն անգործություն տանել չի կարողանում, նրան ամբողջ ժամանակ պետք է մի բանով զբաղվել: Անգործության մեջ նա ուղղակի վախճանվում է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Մի մարդ մի շիշ գտավ՝ ջինը մեջը, և բացեց այն: Ջինն ասաց. "Ես պատրաստ են ծառայել քեզ ճշմարտությամբ և հավատով, բայց միայն մեկ պայմանով: Ես չեմ կարող նստել անգործ: Ես կկատարեմ քո բոլոր ցանկությունները, քանի դու 
ինձ գործ կհորինես: Բայց հենց անելու բան չունեցա, ես քեզ կսպանեմ":

Այն մարդը հավանաբար առևտրական էր, այդ պատճառով առանց մտածելու համաձայնվեց: "Համաձա՜յն եմ, - գոչեց նա: - Ես հարյուր ծառա ունեմ, բայց նրանք բոլորն անբաններ են, 
ալարում են մատներն անգամ շարժել: Խոստանում եմ, գործդ չի՛ պակասի": 

Նա, խեղճը,նույնիսկ չհասկացավ, թե ինչպես սխալվեց և ինչ ավարտ այդ ամենը կարող է ունենալ: Ընդհակառակը, նա անասելի ուրախ էր: Նա ուներ բազմաթիվ սնապարծ երազանքներ, և սկսեց մեկը մյուսի հետևից ասել իր ցանկությունները, 
բայց նրանցից յուրաքնչյուրն ի կատար էր ածվում մեկ րոպե անց: Ջինն անմիջապես հետ էր վերադառնում և պահանջում էր նոր առաջադրանք: Կամաց-կամաց երիտասարդն սկսեց գիտակցել իրավիճակը: Որտեղի՞ց 
այդքան ցանկություն գտնի: Չէ՞ որ նույնիսկ իր, առևտրականի ցանկություններն անսպառ չեն: Նա արդեն չէր հասցնում նոր առաջադրանքներ հորինել:

Առավոյան կողմ ջինի տերն արդեն լիովին հասկացավ, որ իր կյանքը մազից է կախված: Նա վազեց ծանոթ իմաստուն սուֆիի մոտ և աղաչեց նրան. "Ի՞նչ անեմ ես: Ջինը կսպանի՛ ինձ: Ես այլևս չեմ կարող նոր բան հորինել":

Սուֆին մաթեմաթիկոս էր: Նա ասաց. "Թող ջինը փորձի կառուցել շրջանաձև քառակուսի: Դու մահից խուսափելի միայն մեկ միջոց ունես. դիր նրա առջև անլուծելի խնդիր":

Այն առևռտրականը վաղուց արդեն մահացել է ծերությունից, իսկ ջինը մինչև օրս փորձում է իմաստունի խնդիրը լուծել..._


Առևտրականի ջինը նստած է նրա հոգում, բայց բոլոր ցանկությունները կատարել չի կարելի: Դա անհնար է, ինչպես շրջևանաձև քառակուսին: Իրականացնել բոլոր երազանքները երբեք չի հաջողվի: Բայց գիտակցությունը միևնույն պայմանն է առաջ քաշում. "Տու՛ր ինձ աշխատանք, ինձ անգործ մի՛ պահիր": Քեզ սպանել նա չի կարող, բայց իր անգործությամբ կարող է լիովին ոչնչացնել քո էգոն: Քանի կա գործ, դու ինչ-որ բանով զբաղված ես, և դա հաճելի է՝ դու քեզ ինչ-որ կարևոր մեկն ես զգում: Իսկ երբ ոչնչով զբաղված չես, վերանում է ինչ-որ բանի հետ նույնացումը և դու դառնում ես ոչինչ:

Հենց երեկ ես կարդում էի մի գիրք "Հարե Քրիշնա" շարժման մասին: Հիշատակելով Հնդկաստանի նախկին պրեզիդենտ Ռադհաքրիշնային, հեղինակը գրում է. "ներկայումս հանգուցյալ": Դա շատ ճշգրիտ է, չէ՞ որ թոշակառու քաղաքագետը՝ հաշվիր, մեռած է: Կարծում եմ, այդ հեղինակը գլխի էլ չի ընկնում, որ նա դեռ կենդանի է, որովհետև թոշակի անցնելուց հետո թերթերում նրա մասին խոսք անգամ չես գտնի: Ու՞ր է հիմա Նիքսոնը: Նրա մասին բոլորը մոռացե՛լ են: Ու՞ր է Գիրին: Մոռացված, նետված է աղբարկղը, նա արդեն ոչ ոքու պետք չի՛: Եթե լրագրողները հիշեն էլ նրանց մասին, դա կլինի նրանց մահվան օրը: Ահա թե ինչու ամեն մեկը կառչում է իր պաշտոնից, չի ցանկանում անցնել թոշակի և աշխատում է մինչև իր վերջը: Ո՞վ կլինի նա, եթե թոշակի գնա: Անմիջապես կդառնա ոչ ոք:

Գիտակցության ջինն իր գլխավոր պայմանն ունի. "Դու տալիս ես ինձ աշխատանք, իսկ ես քեզ՝ էգո: Իմ շնորհիվ դու կլինես ինչ-որ մեկը: Իսկ եթե դադարես իմ առջև խնդիրներ դնել՝ կդառնաս ոչ ոք: Հիշիր, եթե կանգ առնեմ ես, կվերանաս դու էլ: Մեր երկուսի կյանքերն անքակտելիորեն կապված են": Եվ առևտրականը հնազանդորեն ենթարկվում է իր գիտակցությանը: Նա ամբողջ ժամանակ նրա համար գործ է հորինում, գիտակցությունն էլ փոխարենը ամրապնդում է նրա էգոն՝ իսկ հոգին ընթացքում վախճանվում է: Դա հնարամիտ ինքնաոչնչացում է:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է հոգևոր մարդուն, նա կարող է նստել անգործ և միաժամանակ երախտապարտ լինել Աստծոն, որ մնացել է ոչ ոք՝ և միևնույն է ուրախանալ իր էությանը: Այդպիսի մարդու նշանակալիությունը կախված չէ նրա գործերից, այս աշխարհի չափանիշներով այն չի սահմանվում: Կարևոր է ոչ թե բանկատան քո հաշիվը, կարևոր ես դու ինքդ: Կարևոր է, որ դու կաս: Ահա թե ինչն է իսկական հարստությունը: Բայց այստեղ դա ոչ ոք չի գնահատի, մեր աշխարհում գնահատում են միայն առևտրականներին: Թող աշխարհն ընդհանրապես քեզ չնկատի՝ կանցնես փողոցով, ոչ ոք չի էլ բարևի: Թող ոչ ոքու պետք չես՝ այդպես էլ է լինում: Միևնույն է, իսկական քեզ ոչ ոք երբեք չի էլ տեսե՛լ: Ուրիշների համար գլխավորն այն էր, թե ինչով ես դու զբաղվում: Հիմա, երբ գործդ ավարտված է, դու արդեն չկաս: Դու դարձել ես ոչ ոք:

Եվ, եթե դու ուրախ ես, որ դարձել ես ոչ ոք, կարող ես քեզ _սանյասին_  համարել: Դու արդեն մտել ես այլ աշխարհ, Աստվածայինի աշխարհը: Ուրախացիր գեղեցկությանը, զմայլվիր լիալուսնով, վայելիր խոտերի կանաչն ու լճի ծփանքը: Հիմա դու կարող ես ուրախանալ աշխարհում ամեն ինչին՝ ամեն ինչ բացահայտ է, ամեն ինչ քեզ կանչում է դեպի իրեն: Քեզ առաջ էլ էին կանչում, ուղղակի դու գալու ժամանակ չունեիր: Դու չափազանց զբաղված էիր և հրավերքից հրաժարվում էիր:

Բազմաթիվ կյանքերի ընթացքում դու պատասխանում էիր. "Ներեցեք, բայց ես չեմ կարող: Ընկերս է ամուսնանում, պետք է լինեմ նրա հարսանիքին: Համ էլ նոր տուն եմ գնել, այնպես որ քիթ սրբելու ժամանակ չունեմ": Ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում: Կյանքը քեզ երանություն է առաջարկում, բայց դու հրաժարվում ես, իսկ հետո ինքդ էլ բողոքում ես քո անհաջողություններից: "Ես այնքա՜ն եմ տառապում, - ողբում ես դու: - Բոլորը երես են թեքել ինձանից: Ա՜խ, ինչու՞ կյանքում այսքան շատ ցավ կա": Ո՞վ է այստեղ մեղավոր: Դու ինքդ էիր հրաժարվում առաջարկված երջանկությունից:

Քեզ կանչում են ծառերը, քեզ կանչում է լուսինը, գետերն ու ամպերը: Ամենայն գոյն ամեն կողմից շտապում է դեպի քեզ, հրավիրում է տոնի, իսկ դու մի բան ես պնդում. "Ժամանակ չկա": Վարդերը հմայում են, իսկ դու սլանում ես նրանց կողքով և ընթացքից նետում ես. "Ներեցեք, չեմ կարող, ընկերս է ամուսնանում":

----------

Գաղթական (10.11.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Ծառան եկավ և ասաց տիրոջը. 
Նրանք, ում դու հրավիրել էիր ընթրիքի, հրաժարվեցին: 

Տերն ասաց ծառային. 
Գնա փողոց, 
ում կգտնես, 
հրավիրիր ընթրիքի: 
Գնորդներն ու առևտրականներն 
իմ Հոր տեղերը չեն մտնի:_

Սա պետք է պարզաբանել: Սկզբում կանչել էին հարգարժան մարդկանց՝ նրանց, ով "իրենից ինչ-որ բան է ներկայացնում": Նրանց անձն ամբողջովին որոշվում է կարևոր աշխատանքով՝ նախագահներ, վարչապետներ: Սկզբում նրանց էին հրավիրել, երևելիներին: Իսկ նրանք հրաժարվեցին, պատճառաբանելով իրենց զբաղվածությունն ու անհետաձգելի գործերը: Հիմա ժամանակն է ընթրիքի կանչել աղքատներին, թափառականներին և օտարականներին:  Դա շատ կարևոր է. նրանք, ովքեր իրենց նշանավոր մարդ են համարում, դեպի Աստվածայինը գալ չեն կարող:

Աղքատները մտնում են արքայություն, իսկ արքաները սլանում են արքայության կողքով, որովհետև աղքատներն այդպես էլ ապրում են ճանապարհի վրա: Միայն կանչիր՝ և նրանք անմիջապես կգան: Նրանք երբեք չեն ասի. "Ներիր, ես լիքը գործ ունեմ": Ոչ մի կարևոր գործ նրանք չունեն, նրանք ուղղակի սպասում են: Նրանք միշտ պատրաստ են գալու:

Եվ տերն ասաց ծառային. _"Գնա փողոց, ում կգտնես, բեր նրանց..."_  Փոշոտ ճանապարհներին երևելիների չես հանդիպի: Միլիոնատերերն ու նախագահներն այնտեղ չեն նստում: Այնտեղ թափառում են լրիվ այլ մարդիկ՝ աղքատներ, մոլորված հոգիներ: Նրանք զբաղվելու բան չունեն, նրանք ուղղակի թափառում են աշխարհով՝ ահա թե ում այնտեղ կարելի է հանդիպել:

Սա շատ խորիմաստ է: Բուդդան հեռացավ պալատից և սկսեց մուրացկանություն անել: Մահավիրան հրաժարվեց գահից և թափառական ֆակիր դարձավ, նա նույնիսկ հագուստ չուներ և գիշերում էր բաց երկնքի տակ: Նա _պարիբրաջակա_  էր, հավերժական թափառական: Ի՞նչ է սա նշանակում: Հրավերքը հենց այդպիսի մարդիկ են ընդունում: Նրանք միշտ պատրաստ են գալ, նրանք հրաժարվելու ոչինչ չունեն: Ոչ մի հարսանիք, ոչ մի տուն, որը կարելի է գնել կամ վաճառել, - ոչ մի զբաղմունք: Նրանք ամենուր տանն են, դա հավերժական հանգիստ է:


_Տերն ասաց ծառային. 
Գնա փողոց, 
ում կգտնես, 
հրավիրիր ընթրիքի:_

Նրանք, ովքեր իրենցից ինչ-որ բան են ներկայացնում, անխուսափելիորեն հրաժարվում են գալ, որովհետև նրանք մշտապես զբաղված են և ազնվորեն ուրախանալ էլ չգիտեն: Նրանք ասես վերք լինեն մարմնի վրա, կարող են ցավել միայն, իսկ հաճելի զգացումներ երբեք չեն տա: Բայց մարդ պետք է ոչ թե նվվացող վերք լինի, այլ ծաղիկ: Եվ նրանց, ովքեր նման են ծաղիկների և կարողանում են ուրախանալ կյանքին, նույնիսկ ընթրիքի էլ կարելի է չկանչել՝ առանց այդ էլ նրանք արդեն խնջույքի մեջ են: Նրանք արդեն այստեղ են և արդեն երջանիկ են: Նրանք չունեն ոչ տագնապներ, ոչ հոգսեր՝ նրանք ճանապարհին են, նրանք արդեն գալիս են...

Կարծում եմ, այն գիշեր երկնքում լիալուսին էր... "Գնա և բեր նրանց, ովքեր արդեն ոչ ոք են"... Ամենն այն պատճառով, որ Աստծոն անհրաժե՛շտ է կիսվել: Եվ եթե ընթրիքին չեկան երևելիները, թող գա ով ասես՝ յուրաքանչյուրն, ում հետ կարելի է կիսվել: Ի դեպ աղքատներն Աստծոն ուրախանում են արքաներից ավելի հաճախ, նրանք ուղղակի դրա ժամանակն ունեն: Նրանք առևտրականներ չեն, նրանք գործ չունեն: Աղքատներն ապրում են այսօրվա օրով, ապագայի վրա գուշակություններ չեն անում:

Առևտրականներն ապրում են ապագա խոստումներով: Նրանց ամբողջ կյանքը հիմնված է ստացականների վրա: Ներկան նրանք փոխել են ապագայի մասին անիրականալի երազանքների հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եվ վերջում Հիսուս ասում է.


_Գնորդներն ու առևտրականներն 
իմ Հոր տեղերը չեն մտնի:_

Հայր Աստծո, նրա տեղի, նրա գահի հետ ամեն ինչ  ճիշտ նույն կերպ է: Եթե ասես. "Կգամ հետո, մի օր", - երբեք այնտեղ չես ընկնի: Աստծո արքայություն կարելի է մտնել միայն, եթե պատասխանես. "Այո, ես գալիս եմ հենց հիմա, ինձ ոչինչ չի խանգարում: Ես ուղղակի սպասում էի, մինչև կկանչեն, և անմիջապես ճանապարհ եմ ընկնում":

Մի՞թե կարելի է հրաժարվել այդպիսի երջանկությունից: Բայց դուք չէ՞ որ հրաժարվու՛մ էիք: Ո՞րն է պատճառը: Շատերին թվում է, թե _սանյասինները_  հրաժարվում են կյանքից: Ո՛չ, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ հակառա՛կն է: Կյանքից հրաժարվում են առևտրականները հենց, իսկ _սանյասիններն_  ուրախանում են կյանքին,  վայելում են այն լիովին: Գնորդների և առևտրականների աչքին դա հրաժարում է, բայց իրականում հենց դա է իսկական կյանքը: _Սանյասինը_  ոչնչից չի՛ հրաժարվում: Ուղղակի նա ուրախանում է ավելի սուր, ավելի լիովին: Նա այնքան երջանիկ է, որ չի էլ բողոքի անգամ, եթե իմանա, որ մեկ վայրկյան անց իրեն վիճակված է մեռնել: Նա կասի ուղղակի. "Ես ապրել եմ երջանիկ: Ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ ուզեմ": Այդպիսի կյանքի մեկ ակնթարթն էլ բավական է սանյասինին:  Նա նույնիսկ մահանում է ժպիտը դեմքին: Իսկ առևտրականը... Հազար կյանքերի ընթացքում էլ նա իր գործերը չի ավարտի: Նրա հոգսերն անվերջանալի են:


_Ուպանիշադներում մի այսպիսի պատմություն կա. Յայաթի անունով մի արքա ապրել էր հարյուր տարի, և ահա եկավ նրա մահվան ժամը: Մահը եկավ արքայի մոտ, և Յայաթին հարցրեց. Իսկ դու չե՞ս կարող տանել իմ որդիներից 
մեկին: Ես դեռ կարգին չեմ էլ ապրել: Միակ բանը, ինչի մասին մտածել եմ ամբողջ կյանքում, իմ արքայության բարգավաճելն էր, նույնիսկ մոռացել էի, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում ստիպված եմ լինելու 
լքել այս մահկանացու մարմինը: Մի՛ եղիր այդքան դաժան, մի՛ տար ինձ, թույլ տուր քիչ էլ ապրել: Ես միշտ բարի եմ եղել իմ հպատակների հանդեպ, ամեն ինչ արել եմ ժողովրդի համար, իսկ իմ մասին մոռացել եմ: Խղճա՛ ինձ":

"Լավ, - համաձայնվեց Մահը: - Փոխարենն ընտրիր քո երեխաներից մեկին":

Յայաթին հարյուր որդի ուներ: Նա հարցրեց, թե նրանցից ով կցանկանա մեռնել հանուն հոր, բայց ավագ որդիները վաղուց հասունացել ու խելք էին հավաքել: Տարիքի հետ մարդիկ ավելի հաշվենկատ ու խորամանկ են դառնում: Նրանք 
լուռ լսեցին իրենց հորը, բայց ոչ մեկը տեղից չշարժվեց: Առաջ եկավ ամենակրտսեր որդին միայն, որն ընդամենը տասնվեց տարեկան էր:

Համարձակ պատանու առջև նույնիսկ Մահվան սիրտը սասանվեց: Եթե հարյուրամյա ծերունին բողոքում է, որ կարգին չի հասցրել ապրել, ուրեմն ի՞նչ ասես այս տղայի մասին: Նա ընդհա՛նրապես դեռ կյանք չի տեսել: "Դու անգիտակից երեխա՛ ես, 
գոչեց Մահը: - Դու չես հասկանում, թե ի՛նչ ես անում: Այստեղ դուք հարյուր հոգի եք, և քո բոլոր եղբայրները լռում են: Նրանցից մեծերն արդեն յոթանասունն ա՛նց են: Նրանք իրե՛նք էլ ծեր են, 
մի երկու տարի անց ես կսկսեմ նրանց հետևից էլ գալ: Ինչու՞ դու":

"Ինչի՞ վրա հույս դնեմ ես, եթե իմ հայրը նույնիսկ հարյուր տարվա ընթացքում չի հասցրել ուրախանալ կյանքին: Նշանակում է, կյանքում երջանկություն ընդհանրապես չկա: Առանց այն էլ ինձ ամեն ինչ պարզ է. եթե հարյուր տարին 
չի հերիքել հորս, ուրեմն ինձ էլ չի հերիքի: Պետք է այլ ճանապարհ լինի: Եթե չկա կյանք կյանքի մեջ, կփնտրեմ այն մահվան մեջ: Վերցրու՛ ինձ, մի խղճա":_

Նույն բանն է ասում նաև _սանյասինը._  "Եթե էգոյի կյանքում կյանք չկա, կփնտրեմ այն էգոյի մահվան մեջ: Վերցրու՛ ինձ, Մահ":


_Եվ Մահը վերցրեց կրտսեր որդուն: Նրա հայրն ապրեց ևս հարյուր տարի, և Մահը նորից եկավ նրա հետևից: Արքայի համար դա նորից անսպասելիություն էր: "Այդքան արա՞գ, - զարմացավ նա: - Ինձ թվում էր, 
թե հարյուր տարին երկար ժամանակ է, այս անգամ հաստատ կբավարարի: Իսկ տարիներն անցան աննկատ: Ես այդպես էլ չհասցրեցի ապրել: Ես ջանում էի, ամեն ինչ հաշվի էի առել, 
հենց նոր ավարտեցի բոլոր գործերս և պատրաստվում էի ապրել սեփական հաճույքիս համար: Ո՜չ, սա անտանելի՛ է":

Այդպես շարունակվեց տաս անգամ: Հանուն հոր, որդիներից մեկը տալիս էր իր կյանքը, իսկ արքան շարունակում էր ապրել:

Եվ, երբ լրացավ նրա հազար տարին, Մահը եկավ հերթական անգամ և հարցրեց. "Ի՞նչ կհորինես հիմա: Արդեն պատրաստե՞լ ես հերթական որդուդ զոհաբերության համար":

"Ոչ, տխոուր ասաց արքան: - Ես հասկացա, որ հազար տարին էլ է շատ քիչ: Բանը ժամանակը չէ, այլ ես: Ես նորից ու նորից զբաղվում եմ միևնույն հիմարությամբ, ես ուղղակի սովորել եմ 
կյանքս դատարկ ծախսելուն: Ինձ ոչինչ չի օգնի":
_

Մահից առաջ Յայաթին կարգադրեց գրի առնել այս պատմությունը գալիք սերունդների համար: Ահա թե ինչ ասաց նա սերունդներին. "Ես ապրեցի հազար տարի, բայց իմ գիտակցությունը խանգարում էր ինձ ապրել իսկական կյանքով: Նա հոգում էր միայն ապագայի մասին և բաց էր թողնում ներկան: Իսկ մարդ ապրում է այժմ և այստեղ":

Քանի դու այստեղ չես և հիմա, դու չես ապրում: Ամբողջ ժամանակ քեզ հրավիրում են ընթրիքի, բայց դու տանը չես: Դու հավերժ բացակայում ես, դու ամենուր պետք է հասնես: Իսկ հետո տառապում ես ու բողոքում. "Ինչու՞ է կյանքն այսքան զարհուրելի": Բայց դժվար է բոլորի համար. ով քիչ է ապրում՝ տանջվում է, իսկ ով ապրում է երկար՝ ուղղակի տանջվում է ավելի: Երիտասարդ թե ծեր՝ բոլորն էլ տանջվում են, որովհետև բոլորի խելքը միանման է կառուցված:

Մի ռեստորանի ապակու վրա ես մի այսպիսի հայտարարություն տեսա. "Մի՛ կանգնեք դրսում, ձեզ մի տանջեք: Ուղղակի մտեք ներս և կերե՛ք": Դրսում կանգնած, տանջվելու ես սովից, իսկ եթե մտնես և ուտես, կվատանաս շատակերությունից:

Գիտակցությունը՝ ահա թե որն է գլխավոր տառապանքը: Ներսից թե դրսից՝ կարևոր էլ չէ: Հարյուր տարի թե հազար՝ նշանակություն չունի: Մի կյանք թե միլիոն՝ բոլորը մեկ են: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ մեր դառնությունները՝ միայն սեփական խելքից են: Առևտրականի խելքը՝ ահա գլխավոր խոչընդոտը: Ազատվիր մտքից՝ և կընդունես _սանյասա:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ Հիսուս ասում է.


_Գնորդներն ու առևտրականներն 
իմ Հոր տեղերը չեն մտնի:_


Մուտքը բաց է բոլորի համար՝ նրանք ինքներն այնտեղ չեն մտնի: Նրանց հրավիրեցին, բայց նրանք չուզեցան: Դա հավերժական հրավերք է, հրավերքի ժամկետը երբեք չի անցնում, և պատգամաբերները բերում են այն ամեն օր: Նրանցից մեկն էր Հիսուս, բայց հրեաները վռնդեցին նրան: Մեկ ուրիշն էր Բուդդան, բայց հնդիկները նրան չընդունեցին: Պատգամաբերները գալիս են ամեն օր, իսկ դուք ի պատասխան գոչում եք. "Ես զբաղվա՛ծ եմ":


_Այդպես եղել է Բուդդայի հետ: Նա շատ հաճախ, մոտ հիսուն անգամ այցելել է մի գյուղ: Եվ տեղի խանութպանն անընդհատ երազում էր լսել նրան, բայց նրան անվերջ ինչ-որ բան խանգարում էր. 
մեկ կինն էր հիվանդանում, մեկ տղան էր ծնվում, մեկ հյուրեր էին գալիս, մեկ ուղղակի անհետաձգելի գործեր՝ մի խոսքով, միշտ ինչ-որ բան պատահում էր: Բուդդան գալիս ու գնում էր, իսկ խանութպանը ոչ մի կերպ 
չէր կարողանում նրա հետ հանդիպել:_

_Երեսուն տարվա ընթացքում Բուդդան հիսուն անգամից ոչ քիչ անցել է այդ գյուղով: Եվ մի առավոտ, բացելով տան պատուհանի փեղկերը, խանութպանը լսեց, որ Բուդդան մահամերձ է 
և մինչև գիշեր չի ապրի: Այդ ժամանակ նա հասկացավ, որ կարող է հավերժ կորցնել նրա հետ հանդիպելու հնարավորությունը: Նա դուրս թռավ տնից, սլացավ անտառի միջով, վազեց մոտ քսան կիլոմետր 
և երեկոյան կողմ հասավ այնտեղ, որտեղ Բուդդան կանգ էր առել էր իր աշակերտների հետ:

Բուդդան պատրաստվում էր հեռանալու: "Եթե կան հարցեր, տվեք", - ասաց նա աշակերտներին:

Բայց նրանք լալիս էին միայն. "Դու մեզ շատ բան ես ասել, իսկ մենք այդ չենք հասկացել: Էլ ինչ հարցնենք":

Ինչպես ընդունված էր, Բուդդան կրկնեց իր առաջարկը երեք անգամ: Նա ասաց. "Դուք խուլ եք, ձեզ ամեն ինչ պետք է մի քանի անգամ կրկնել, որ դուք լսեք": Եվ նա իրոք ամեն ֆրազ կրկնում էր երեք անգամ, 
որպեսզի աշակերտները կարողանան դրա իմաստը հասկանալ: Հետո Բուդդան հեռացավ ծառի մոտ, խաղաղ պառկեց, փակեց աչքերն ու սկսեց տարրալուծվել Տիեզերքի մեջ:

Եվ այդ պահին վազելով հասավ խանութպանը՝ նա շնչակտուր էր և քրտնակոլոլ: "Ու՞ր է Բուդդան, - ճչաց նա: Ես ցանկանում եմ հարցնել նրան: Ես չափազանց երկար եմ սպասե՛լ":

"Ուշ է, - արձագանքեց աշակերտներից մեկը: - Բուդդան արդեն անցել է քո գյուղի միջով: Նա հարցնում էր քո մասին, բայց դու ոչ մի անգամ չեկար: Մենք քո տան կողքով էինք անցնում ամեն տարի: 
Ձեր գյուղը շատ փոքրիկ է: Մեկ րոպեի ճանապարհ՝ և դու կտեսնեիր Բուդդային: Իսկ նա անվերջ հարցնում էր, այս անգամ խանութպանը եկա՞վ... Լինում էր նույնիսկ, մեզանից մեկը գալիս էր քեզ մոտ, որ հրավիրի, 
բայց դու ի՞նչ էիր պատասխանում. "Այսօր չեմ կարող, չափից դուրս գնորդներ ունեմ: Այս անգամ չի ստացվի, շուտով կինս ծննդաբերելու է: Հիմա ես զբաղված եմ, հյուրեր ունեմ"... 
Եվ հիմա, երբ դու վերջապես եկար, արդեն չափազան ուշ է":

Բայց սա ամենասրտառուչ պատմություններից մեկն է, որովհետև Բուդդան դադարեցրեց իր վերջին խորհրդածումն ու ասաց. "Առաջ նա սխալվում էր, բայց իմ հրավերքն ուժի մեջ է: Թող որ նա ուշացել է, 
բայց ես դեռ կենդանի եմ: Տուր քո հարցը: Ես սպասում էի քեզ, ես նույնիսկ հետաձգեցի իմ մահը հույսով, որ դու այնուամենայնիվ կգաս, երբ իմանաս, որ մեռնում եմ":_


Դե՛ն նետեք առևտրականի գիտակցությունը: Դուք առանց այն էլ շատ բուդդաներ եք բաց թողել, բաց մի՛ թողեք հաջորդներին: Ուշանալը հաճախ սովորություն է դառնում, այդպես լինում է: Հիսուս կատարելապես ճիշտ է.


_Գնորդներն ու առևտրականներն 
իմ Հոր տեղերը չեն մտնի:_

Այդ արքայությունը նրանց համար չէ՝ դա նրանց պետք չէ: Նրանց հետաքրքրում են երկրային արքայությունները: նրանց հայացքը ցած է ուղղված, նրանք քայլում են, քթները դեմ տված գետնին, գանձեր փնտրելով: Եվ այդ պատճառով երբեք չեն նկատում, թե ինչ է տեղի ունեում իրենց գլխի վերևում: Անիմաստ է նրանց հրավիրել՝ կանչերը նրանք լսում են, բայց միշտ հրաժարվելու պատճառ են գտնում:

Դուք ընտրում եք ունայնությունն ու հրաժարվում եք ամենակարևորից: Դուք նախընտրում եք չնչին բաները, կառչում եք անցողիկից՝ և հրաժարվում եք հավերժականից: Դուք ընտրում եք նյութականն ու անցողիկը, իսկ հավերժականը, ներքինը, հոգևորը վանում եք: Եվ ամեն մեկը գնում է այն ճանապարհով, որն ինքն է ընտրել...

Մտածեք այդ մասին: Մտածեք լավ և մի շտապեք հպարտորեն պնդել, որ այս կամ այն մարդը՝ առևտրական է: Նայեք սկզբում ձեզ, չէ՞ որ հարյուր մարդուց իննսունինն է առևտրական: Լրիվ հնարավոր է, որ դուք էլ բացառություն չեք: Ձեզ ընտրյալ մի համարեք... Ընտրյալները լրիվ ուրիշ են: Ընտրյալներն արդեն այնտեղ են, նրանք արդեն մտել են, արդեն նստել են Աստծո հետ մի սեղանի:


Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԳԻՏԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՀԱՐԲԱԾ   Է

Զրույց  քսաներորդ*


_Նրա աշակերտներն ասացին նրան. 
Ե՞րբ կգա հանգիստը նրանց, ով մեռյալներ են: 
Եվ ե՞րբ է նոր աշխարհը գալու: 

Նա ասաց նրանց. 
Այն հանգիստը, որին դուք սպասում եք, 
եկել է, բայց դուք չճանաչեցիք նրան:

Նրա աշակերտներն ասացին նրան. 
Քսան և չորս մարգարեներ արտահայտվել են Իսրայելի մեջ, 
և նրանք բոլորն ասել են քո մասին: 

Նա ասաց նրանց. 
Դուք թողել եք նրան, ով կենդանի է ձեր առջև, 
և խոսում եք մեռյալների մասին:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ես կրակ եմ գցել աշխարհի մեջ, 
և ահա ես հսկում եմ այն, 
մինչև այն բոցավառվի:_

Այդպես լինում է նորից ու նորից. գալիս է Հիսուս, իսկ նրան չեն ճանաչում, գալիս է Բուդդան, իսկ նրան չեն նկատում: Ինչու՞ է այդպես: Չէ՞ որ հետո Հիսուսի ու Բուդդայի մասին խորհում են երկար դարեր շարունակ: Ծնվում են կրոններ: Ի հիշատակ նրանց, ում չէին ճանաչում կյանքի օրոք, կառուցում են հսկայական եկեղեցիներ: Ինչու՞ ոչ ոք չէր նկատում կենդանի Քրիստոսին: Սա պետք է պարզաբանել, սա մտքի ինչ-որ խորին հատկանիշ է, մտքի բնույթի մասնիկը: Խոսքը ոչ թե անձնական սխալներն են, այստեղ խնդիրն այն չէ, որ այս կամ այն մարդը սխալվել է: Այդպես հազարամյակներ շարունակ սխալվում են բոլոր մարդիկ, մարդկային գիտակցությունն ամբողջությամբ վերցրած:

Պետք է հասկանալ, թե ինչպես է կառուցված մեր միտքը: Ահա նրա մեկ հատկություն. մտքի համար ներկա գոյություն չունի, կա միայն անցյալ և ապագա: Ներկան այնքան անցողիկ է, որ գիտակցությունն այն որսալ չի հասցնում: Բավական է նա կանգ առնի ընթացիկ պահի վրա, և այդ պահն արդեն անցյալ է դառնում: Եվ այդ պատճառով գիտակցությունը կարող է հիշել անցյալի մասին, հուսալ ապագայի վրա, բայց ներկան չի նկատում: Անցյալն ու ապագան ձգվում են երկար, իսկ ընթացիկ պահը կարճ է: Այն փոքրիկ է, ինչպես հյուլեն, այն անհետանում է, հազիվ հասցնում ես նրան զգալ: Եվ դուք չեք էլ հասցնու՛մ: Ներկան նկատելու համար գիտակցության հսկայական ուժ է հարկավոր: Պետք է մեծ զգոնություն՝ բավական է քիչ շեղվես, և արդեն ոչինչ չես տեսնի: Բայց դուք հարբած եք անցյալով ու ապագայով...


_Մի անգամ Խոջա Նասրեդինն ինձ հյուր էր եկել: Նստել էր տաքսի և ասել էր վարորդին. "Տար ինձ Օշոյի համայնքը":

Իսկ վարորդը շատ էր զարմացել, որովհետև նրա տաքսին կանգնած էր ուղիղ համայնքի դիմաց: Նա բացել էր դուռը Նասրեդինի առջև և ասել էր. "Դուրս եկ, բարեկամս, հասանք: Ահա Օշոյի համայնքը":

"Հիանալի է, - պատասխանել էր Խոջան: - Միայն թե դու այլևս այդքան արագ  չքշե՛ս":_

Գիտակցությունը հարբած է: Ներկան նա չի տեսնում, չի նկատում այն, ինչ ուղիղ քթի առջև է: Նա լիքն է երազանքներով ու հույսերով: Դուք չունեք ներկա: Ահա թե ինչու մարդիկ չէին ճանաչում Հիսուսին, Բուդդային ու Քրիշնային, իսկ հետո հարյուրամյակներ շարունակ ողբում ու լալիս էին խղճի խայթից: Դարեր շարունակ նրանք խորհում են, աղոթում են, հուսում են, իսկ երբ գալիս է Հիսուս, միևնուն է, նրան չեն նկատում: Հիսուսին կարելի է տեսնել միայն ոգու բավարար ներկայության դեպքում, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ քեզ համար գոյություն չունի ոչ անցյալ, ոչ ապագա: Միայն նա, ով կհամարձակվի, կարող է հայացք նետել ներկա՝ իսկ ներկան հավերժ է: Բայց այդ հավերժությունն ուղղված է դեպի ներս, այլ ոչ թե ձգվում է երկարությամբ: Դա ոչ թե հորիզոնական է, այլ ուղղահայաց:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ու ևս մեկ բան է պետք հիշել. անցյալը կարելի է իմաստավորել, քանզի ինչ-որ  բան հասկանալու համար ժամանակ է հարկավոր: Պետք է ժամանակ, որպեսզի գցես-բռնես, կառուցես թեորիաներ, փիլիսոփայես, վիճաբանես, ամեն բան տեղավորես իրենց դարակներում: Այդպես է գիտակցությունն աշխատում: Բայց, երբ կողքիդ է Հիսուս, մտածել չես կարող՝ ժամանակ չկա: Մտքին միշտ ժամանակ է անհրաժեշտ, չէ՞ որ նա հազիվ խարխափում է մթի մեջ: Եվ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նրան հաջողվում է ինչ-որ բանից գլուխ հանել, չնայած դա էլ իսկական ըմբռնում չէ: Ըմբռնել՝ նշանակում է, որ դու համարձակորեն նայում ես փաստի աչքերի մեջ և ակնթարթորեն գիտակցում ես նրա ճշմարտացիությունը: Իսկ երբ այդպիսի ըմբռնում չկա, ստիպված ես մտածել:

Հիշեք, իմացող մարդը չի մտածում, նա ուղղակի տեսնում է ճշմարտությունը: Նրան բավական է նայել: Մտածում է նա՛ միայն, ով ոչինչ չի հասկանում: Նա նման է կույրի, որը մտադրվել է դուրս գալ տանից: Նա ստիպված է դատել. "Այսպես ուրեմն, որտե՞ղ է դուռը, որտե՞ղ են աստիճանները, որտե՞ղ է դարպասը": Իսկ եթե տեսնողը պատրաստվում է տանից դուրս գալ, նա մտածելու կարիք չունի, նա ուղղակի գնում է: Նա չի սկսում մտածել, թե ոտրեղ են դուռը կամ աստիճանները: Առանց այն էլ նա տեսնում է դրանք, էլ ի՞նչ մտածի:

Կույրերն է, որ ստիպված են շատ մտածել: Մտածողությունը՝ տեսողության  փոխարինողն է, մտքերը թաքցնում են կուրությունը: Իսկ նա, ով առանց այն էլ տեսնում է, չի մտածում երբեք: Հիսուս և Բուդդան՝ մտածողներ չեն: Մտածողներ էին Արիստոտելեսն ու Հեգելը: Պայծառացածը մտածելու կարիք չունի, նա ունի աչքեր և նրան բավական է տեսնել: Ընդամենը հայացքն էլ բավական է, որ տեսնես ճանապարհը, նկատես և դուռը, և աստիճանները, և դարպասը: 

Երբ գալիս է Հիսուս, դարպասը բացվում է: Բայց դուք կույր եք, դու այն չեք տեսնում: Լրիվ հնարավոր է, որ իրեն Հիսուսին էլ սկսեք հարցնել. "Որտե՞ղ է դուռն այստեղ: Ո՞ր կողմն է դարպասը: Ու՞ր գնալ":

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ուիլյամ Հանտը մի հայտնի կտավ ունի: Երբ այն առաջին անգամ ցուցադրեցին Լոնդոնում, քննադատները սարսափելի շփոթված էին: Կտավի վրա պատկերված է Հիսուս, դա նրա մասին ամենալավ կտավներից մեկն է: Հիսուս կանգնած է դռների մոտ: Դռները փակ են՝ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ նրանք փակ են արդեն մի ամբողջ հավերժություն, որովհետև խիտ մամուռով են պատվել: Թվում է, թե դարեր շարունակ այդ դռները ոչ ոք չի բացել: Հինավուրց դռներ են, ժամանակն այլանդակել է դրանք, իսկ կողքին կանգնած է Հիսուս, տակն էլ գրված է. "Տե՛ս, ես դռների մոտ եմ": Եվ Հիսուսի ձեռքին դուռը թակելու մուրճն է:

Սքանչելի՛ կտավ է: Բայց քննադատները սովոր են ամեն ինչ քննադատել: Նրանք մտածում են միայն, թե ինչ թերություն գտնեն: Եվ այնուամենայնիվ սխալ նրանք գտան. դուռը թակելու մուրճը կա, իսկ դռան բռնակը չկա՛: Հանտին նրանք ասացին. "Գերազանց դուռ է, Հիսուսն էլ հաջողվել է, մի բան է վատ՝ դուք մոռացել եք դռան բռնակ նկարել:"

Հանտը ժպտաց և պատասխանեց. "Իսկ դուռը չէ՞ որ դրսից է բացվում: Բանն այն է, որ Հիսուս թակում է մարդու դուռը ներսից, նրա սրտի միջի՛ց: Այնտեղ բռնակ պետք չէ, մուրճն էլ բավական է, որպեսզի թակես: Դուռը պետք է դրսից բացել, Հիսուս՝ մեր սրտերու՛մ է":

Հիսուս գալիս է և թակում է քո դուռը... իսկ դու տենդորեն մտածում ես: Դու վախենում ես, և դու, ընդհակառակը, ևս մեկ կողպեք ես կախում քո փակի վրա: "Ո՞վ գիտի, թե ում է սատանան բերել: Հավանաբար ինչ-որ թափառական է: Ինչու՞ ռիսկի դիմեմ, ի՞նչ իմանամ, թե նրա մտքինն ինչ է": Եթե բացես դուռը սիրտդ չափից դուրս խոցելի կդառնա, իսկ դու վախենում ես վտանգներից: Բացի այդ դռան հետևում լրիվ անծանոթ մեկն է, իսկ անծանոթներին վստահել չարժե: Ահա թե ինչու Հիսուսին չեն թողնում, երբ նա թակում է դուռը:

Նախ, մարդիկ կույր են, նրանք ոչինչ չեն տեսնում և կարող են միայն դատողություններ անել: Երկրորդ, նրանք վախենում են, սարսափում են անհայտությունից: Անցյալի հետ ամեն ինչ պարզ է, շատ ջուր է հոսել, շատ բան է մտածվել, առաջ են քաշվել թեորիաներ, խելոք մարդիկ ամեն ինչից գլուխ հանել են: Այժմ բավական է թերթես գրքերը՝ թո՛ղ որ գրքերը մեռած են: Բայց և այնպես կարելի է մտորել Հիսուսի մասին ու հավատալ նրան: Եվ դրանում ոչ մի վտանգ չկա, քանզի սիրտդ գրքին  բացելը սարսափելի չէ, քեզ հետ ոչինչ չի պատահի: Այդ պատճառով միլիոնավոր քրիստոնյաներ կարդում են Աստվածաշունչը, միլիոնավոր հինդուիստներ՝ Գիտան, միլիոնավոր բուդդիստներ՝ "Դհամմապադան": Դա սովորություն է, նրանք զբաղվում են դրանով օր օրի վրա: Սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա, գիրքը հո քեզ չի՞ այրի:

Իսկ Հիսուս՝ կրակ է: Եթե հոգիդ բացես նրան՝ կայրվես, կմոխրանաս: Երբ սիրտդ անծանոթ է մտնում, հայտնիի մեջ ներխուժում է անհայտը: Գիտակցությունդ այլևս առաջվա կյանքով ապրել չի կարող: Դու այլևս անկարող ես մնալ այն, ինչ կայիր: Հաստատված կարգը խախտվել է, անցյալը կործանվում է՝ այսուհետև նույնիսկ երազներում այն հետ չի վերադառնա: Դու կորցնում ես ամենն, ինչ ունեիր: Դու մոխրանում ես, դու մահանում ես: Եվ դրանից դու վախենում ես, չէ՞ որ չգիտես, որ մահից հետո նոր ծնունդն է գալիս: Եվ որքան ավելի սարսափելի է մահը, այնքան ավելի վեհ է ծնունդը, - որքան շատ բան է կործանվում, այնքան ավելի նոր բան է լույս աշխարհ գալիս: Իսկ այնպիսիք, ինչպիսին է Հիսուս, անվերադարձ կործանում են բերում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այո, դա սարսափելի է: Բայց ո՞վ է կոնկրետ վախենում: Նա, ով վախենում է, բոլորովին էլ դու չես: Դա քո էգոն է, դա քո անցյալի բեռն է: Պաշտոնդ, հեղինակությունդ, իշխանությունդ, գիտելիքներդ, հասարակության մեջ գրավածդ  դիրքը: Այնպիսիք, ինչպիսին Հիսուս, ամբողջովին քարուքանդ են անում բերածոն, օտարամուտը: Էգոն պնդում է իրեն. "Զգո՛ն եղիր: Մի՛ բացիր: Որտեղի՞ց իմանաս, թե ով է այնտեղ, դռան հետևու՛մ: Սկզբում ստուգի՛ր": Եվ, Մինչև դու հարյուր անգամ ամեն ինչ կստուգես, Հիսուս արդեն գնում է, չէ՞ որ նա հավերժ դռան հետևում կանգնած մնալ չի կարող: Անհայտի ներթափանցումը հայտնիի մեջ, հավերժության ներթափանցումը ժամանակի աշխարհ՝ հազվադեպ երևույթ է: Հիսուսին հանդիպելը մեծ հաջողություն է, այդպիսի հնարավորություն հազվադեպ է ընկնում, և շատ հեշտ է այն բաց թողնելը: Եվ դու բաց ես թողնում նորից ու նորից՝ քեզ հոգու արիություն չի հերքիքում:


_Լսել եմ ես այսպիսի պատմություն. մի ժլատ մարդ կառավարությունից հիսուն հազար ռուփի ապահովագրավարձ ստացավ: Նա գնացքով ինչ-որ տեղ էր գնում, գնացքն ընկավ վթարի մեջ, և այդ ժլատը 
վնասների հատուցման հայց տվեց: Չնայած բազմաթիվ կոտրվածքներին, նա սարսափելի ուրախացավ այդ փողերին: Առողջանալով, ժլատը թափառում էր քաղաքում և պատմում բոլորին, 
թե ինչպես է իր բախտը բերել. "Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, ինձ վճարեցին հիսուն հազար, ու նաև կնոջս՝ քսանհինգ հազա՛ր":

"Իսկ ինչ է, կինդ նու՞յնպես վնասվեց: Շա՞տ կոտրվածքներ ուներ", - հարցրեց մեկը:

"Ի՜նչ ես ասում, ոչ մի քերծվա՛ծք, - գոչեց այդ ժլատ մարդը: - Բայց նույնիսկ այդ խառնաշփոթի մեջ ես հոգուս արիությունը չկորցրեցի: Խելքս հերիքեց, որ նրա մի երկու ատամ ես ի՛նքս կոտրեմ":_

Այս աշխարհում հոգու արիությունը երբեմն արտահայտվում է, բայց համարյա միշտ սխալ է կիրառվում: Երբ գալիս է Հիսուս կամ Բուդդան, այն անհետ վերանում է՝ անծանոթները չափից դուրս վտանգավոր են: Նրանք գալիս են դատարկ ձեռքերով և մտադիր են քեզանից խլել ամեն ինչ: Իսկ պետության վրա հույս կարող ես չդնել՝ ոչ մի հատուցում չի լինի, ընդհակառակը, դու կկորցնես ամենն, ինչ կուտակել էիր: Եվ այդ պատճառով դու չես համարձակվում նայել Հիսուսի դեմքին՝ հեռացնում ես հայացքդ ու պլշում ուր ասես, միայն թե նրա վրա չնայես: Հայացքդ այս և այն կողմ է ընկնում, մտքերդ փախչում են մեկ անցյալ, մեկ ապագա... միայն թե չտեսնես նրան, ով այստեղ է, քո առջև, հենց քթիդ տակ: Եվ դու ոչինչ չես նկատում, քանի որ հոգու խորքում ուղղակի չես ուզում նկատել:

Հիսուս տագնապեցնում է: Նրա հետ հանդիպումն անախորժություններ է խոստանում, նա ամբողջովին հունից դուրս է գցում: Նա ստիպում է քեզ հասկանալ, թե որքան սխալ է քո կյանքը: Նա ստիպում է քեզ զգալ սեփական սխալներդ՝ և մեղքերդ: Նրա կողքին դու անմիջապես զգում ես, որ կյանքդ դատարկ է անցել, ինքդ ոչնչի չես հասել և արդեն միլիոն տարի դոփում ես տեղում: Այո, նրա կողքին դժվար է, քո ծնկերը դողում են և սիրտդ վախից մարում է: Կա միայն մեկ ելք՝ ընդհանրապես չնկատել Հիսուսին, և դրանում դու արտակարգ խորամանկություն ես ցուցաբերում: Ինքդ էլ չգիտակցելով, դու խուսափում ես նրանից...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ հիմա փորձենք պարզել, թե ինչի մասին է նա խոսում աշակերտների հետ:


_Նրա աշակերտներն ասացին նրան. 
Ե՞րբ կգա հանգիստը նրանց, ով մեռյալներ են: 
Եվ ե՞րբ է նոր աշխարհը գալու:_

Հրեաները դարերով սպասել են այն օրվան, երբ հարություն կառնեն մեռյալները և կհաստատվի նոր աշխարհ՝ աշխարհ հանգստի, երանության և աստվածային արդարության: Մեր աշխարհը զարհուրելի է, իսկական դժոխք, և հանդուրժել այն օգնում է այն հույսը միայն, որ երբևիցէ ամեն ինչ կփոխվի, մղձավանջը կվերջանա, այս այլանդակ աշխարհը կանհետանա, իսկ նրա տեղը կհայտնվի գեղեցկության, ճշմարտության և բարության աշխարհը: Դա գիտակցության հերթական խորամանկություն է. նա հանգստացնում է քեզ հույսով, իսկ երազանքն՝ աշխարհի ամենաարբեցուցիչ խմիչքն է: Քանի ունես հույս, միևնույն է ինչ հարբած ես: Լուսավոր երազանքն օգնում է զինվել համբերությամբ, չէ՞ որ դու հավատում ես, որ այս աշխարհը հավերժական չէ, տանջանքներդ երբևիցէ կվերջանան, այս կյանքն ընդհանրապես իսկական չէ: Իսկական կյանքը քեզ սպասում է այնտեղ, ապագայում: Ահա թե ինչպես է մտածում ոչ հոգևոր մարդը:

Իսկ հոգևոր մարդն ընդունում է ամենն ինչպես կա, նա ուրիշ ոչինչ չի սպասում: Նա հաշտվում է ամեն ինչի հետ, այս կյանքի համար էլ նա երախտապարտ է և ոչնչից չի գանգատվում: Նա չի պնդում, որ աշխարհը վատ է կառուցված, որ նրանում ամեն ինչ կեղտոտ է և զզվելի: Ոչ, ընդհակառակը, ամեն ինչ այստեղ սքանչելի է, ամեն ինչ լավ է այսպես էլ: Եվ շնորհիվ այդպիսի հեզության նա ծնվում է նորից, դառնում է կատարելապես այլ մարդ՝ և նրա առջև բացվում է նոր աշխարհը: Ահա՛ այն, ճանապարհը դեպի նոր աշխարհ: Իսկ եթե ուղղակի սպասես ու հուսաս, որ ինչ-որ ժամանակ աշխարհն ինքնին կփոխվի դեպի լավը, ոչինչ տեղի չի ունենա՝ մի էլ երազեք: Աշխարհը չի փոխվել այն օրերից ի վեր, երբ Ադամն ու Եվան վտարվեցին այգուց:

Չինացիները մի ասացվածք ունեն. "Աշխարհի ամենահինավուրց խոսքն է. զարգացում": Մարդիկ միշտ համարել են, իբր մարդկությունն առաջ է ընթանում: Բայց մենք ոչ մի տեղ չենք գնում, աշխարհը ոչնչով չի փոխվում: Այնպես, չնչին ինչ-որ բաներ, իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ այն մնում է այնպիսին, ինչպես առաջ: Դա անիվ է, որը պտտվում է տեղում:

Հոգևոր մարդն ընդունում է ընթացիկ պահը, ինչ էլ տեղի ունենա, և դրա շնորհիվ ծնվում է նորից: Այդպես են հարություն առնում մեռյալները: Դա էլ հենց նոր ծնունդն է: Եվ երբ տեսնում ես աշխարհը նոր աչքերով, այն լրիվ այլ տեսք ունի՝ չէ՞ որ բանն այն չէ, թե ինչպես է այն կառուցված, այլ այն, թե ինչպիսին  ես դու նրան տեսնում: Կարևոր է տեսանկյունը, կարևոր է քո սեփական մոտեցումը: Աշխարհը՝ դա քո աշխարհընկալումն է: Ինքնին այն ոչ լավն է, ոչ վատը: Բուդդան նրա մեջ տեսնում էր _մոքշնա,_  գեղեցկություն և երանություն, իսկ ձեզ աշխարհը համատարած արհավիրք է թվում, դժոխքի վերջին, յոթերորդ օղակը՝ ավելի վատ բան չես հորինի: Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե ով և ինչպես է նայում:

Երբ դու ծնվում ես նորից, շուրջդ էլ է ամեն ինչ փոխակերպվում. ծառերը կարծես նույնն են, բայց արդեն առաջվանը չեն, բլուրները նույնն են, բայց ինչ-որ այլ տեսք ունեն՝ իսկ ամենն այն պատճառով, որ դու ինքդ ես փոխվել: Դու՝ տիեզերքի կենտրոնն ես, իսկ երբ տեղաշարժվում է կենտրոնը, տեղաշարժվում է նաև ամբողջ շարջանագիծը, չէ՞ որ ամբողջ աշխարհը՝ քո ստվերն է: Փոխվում է քո տեսքը, փոխվում է նաև ստվերդ: Իսկ նա, ով ուղղակի սպասում և հուսում է, որ ստվերը կփոխի իր ուրվագծերն ինքնուրույն, ուղղակի տխմար է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հրեաները, ինչպես և բոլոր ազգերը, սպասում էին այն օրվան, երբ աշխարհը միանգամից կփոխվի և մեռյալները հարություն կառնեն, երբ ընդմիշտ կտիրի խաղաղություն, երանություն և հանգիստ: Այդ պատճառով էլ հարցրեցին Հիսուսին.


_Ե՞րբ կգա հանգիստը նրանց, ով մեռյալներ են: 
Եվ ե՞րբ է նոր աշխարհը գալու:_

Աշակերտները հարցնում էին գալիքի մասին՝ այդպես էլ լինում է, հենց այդպես էլ տեսադաշտից բաց են թողնում գլխավորը: Հիսուս ապագայով չի ապրում, ապագան նրա համար գոյություն չունի, նրա համար գոյություն ունի միայն հավերժական ներկան: Եվ նա հույսեր էլ չունի, քանզի հույսը՝ դա գալիքն է: Հիսուսի համար միայն իրողությունը գոյություն ունի, և ոչ մի երազանք: Երազները՝ խաբկանք են, արբեցնող խմիչք: Նրանք այնքան են մշուշապատում հայացքդ, որ քեզ սկսում է թվալ, թե աշխարհն այլ է դարձել: Իսկ Հիսուսի համար կա միայն ճշմարտություն, իրողություն, մերկ փաստեր, քողազրկված ճշմարտություն: Նա ոչ մի բանի վրա հույս չի դնում: Ոչ, դա հուսահատություն չէ, ոչ էլ անվստահություն, չէ՞ որ հուսահատությունը՝ ուղղակի երազանքների հակադրությունն է:

Քանի հույսդ դրել ես ապագայի վրա, հետքերովդ գողեգող հուսահատությունն է գալիս: Հուսահատությունը՝ հույսի ստվերն է, քանզի չիրականացված երազանքները հիասթափություն են բերում: Եվ որքան ավելի ուժեղ էիր հուսում, այնքան սուր է հիասթափությունդ, քանզի հուսահատությունը՝ չիրականացված երազանք է: Հիսուս չի հուսահատվում, նա ոչնչից հիասթափված չէ, չէ՞ որ նա ոչ մի բանի վրա հույս չէր դրել: Ամեն ինչ արդեն իրականացել է, բայց նա ոչինչ չէր էլ սպասում, այնպես որ ամեն ինչ սքանչելի է այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կա: Նա ոչինչ չէր սպասում՝ ուրեմն ինչի՞ց դառնանա: Եթե հաջողության հետևից չես ընկել, անհաջողության էլ չես հասնի: Եթե ոչ մի բանի վրա հույսդ չես դրել, հիասթափություններ էլ չեն լինի: Երբ չկան երազանքներ, դառնություններ էլ չկան:

Ցանկացած անհաջողություններ երազանքներով են հրահրված, իսկ կյանքն ինքը՝ մաքուր երանություն է: Հիսուս ապրում է այժմ և այստեղ, նա ուղղակի _կա:_  Ահա թե ինչու եմ ես ասում, որ նրա համար շատ դժվար է, որ դուք իր թակոցը լսեք: Դրանք տարբեր տարածքներ են՝ դուք ապագայում եք, իսկ նա՝ ներկայում: Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն հանդիպեք: Անդունդը շա՛տ է մեծ:

Բայց հանդիպումը հնարավոր է: Կա երկու ելք: Մի կողմից, Հիսուս կարող էր սուզվել երազանքների մեջ և դառնալ ձեզ նման՝ բայց դա երբեք տեղի չի ունենա, որովհետև, գիտենալով ճշմարտությունը, երազել արդեն չես կարող: Երազանքներն անհամատեղելի են ճշմարտության գիտակցման հետ՝ չէ՞ որ դու առանց այն էլ հասկանում ես, կիրականանան նրանք թե ոչ: Երազել կարելի է քնի մեջ միայն, այլ ոչ թե արթմնի: Եվ այդ պատճառով Հիսուս չի մտնի ձեր տարածք: Նա ուղղակի չի կարող, եթե ցանկանա էլ: Թե նա, և թե Բուդդան շատ են ուզում հանդիպել ձեզ հետ, որտեղ էլ դուք լինեք, բայց այնպես է ստացվել, որ իրենց ամբողջ ցանկությամբ հանդերձ ի վիճակի չեն քուն մտնել, զրկվել գիտակցությունից, տրվել երազների, հուսալ ինչ-որ բան: Որտե՞ղ, ուրեմն, հանդիպել: Ա՜խ, եթե Հիսուս կարողանար մտքով տեղափոխվել ապագա, այն ժամանակ դուք կհանդիպեի՛ք... Բայց դա անհնար է, ուղղակի անհնար է: Մնում է մի ելք. թափ տալ ձեզ, արթնացնել:

Եվ այդ պատճառով Հիսուս անընդհատ կրկնում է աշակերտներին. "Արթնացեք, հերի՛ք է քնեք: Նայե՛ք ձեր շուրջը, փորձեք տեսնել ամենն, ինչ կա իրականու՛մ": Նա անդադար կրկնում է. "Հոգու ներկայությու՛ն կուտակեք, ապրեք այստեղ և հիմա՛": Իսկ նրա աշակերտներն անդադար հարցեր են տալիս ապագայի մասին: Նրանք չեն տեսնում Հիսուսին, նրանց հայացքն ապագային է ուղղված՝ և ամենն այն պատճառով, որ անցյալում նրանք տառապել են: Յուրատեսակ հավասարակշռություն է. անցյալում մենք տառապում էինք, բայց դրա փոխարեն մեզ երանություն է սպասվում: Նրանց որևէ պարգևատություն է անհրաժեշտ, հակառակ դեպքում այս կյանքից կարելի է ցնորվել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հին ժամանակներում ամեն արքա ոչ միայն պալատական իմաստուն ուներ, այլև ծաղրածու: Թվում է, թե հիմարություն է դա՝ պարզ է, թե ինչի համար են իմաստուն խորհրդատուները, բայց ծաղրածուներն արքայի ինչի՞ն են պետք: Հավասարակշռությա՛ն համար: Շքախմբում պետք է թե խելոքներ լինեն, և թե հիմարներ: Դա շատ ճիշտ է:


_Ահա, ի դեպ, մի պատմություն. մի արքա ուներ իմաստուն խորհրդատու, իսկ ծաղրածու նրա պալատում չկար: Եվ երկար որոնումներից հետո ծառաները վերջապես մի հիանալի ծաղրածու գտան: Լավ ծաղրածուն՝ 
հազվադեպ բան է: Իմաստուններին էլ՝ ցերեկով լապտերներով չես գտնի, իսկ լիակատար հիմարների գտնելն առավել դժվար է: Այսպես թե այնպես, կատարելությունը սքանչելի է ամեն ինչում: Նույնիսկ 
կատարյալ հիմարը մի անվիճելի արժանապատվություն ունի՝ իր կատարելությունը: Եթե ցանկանում եք իմանալ, թե ինչպիսին պետք է լինի իսկական ծաղրածուն, կարդացեք Դոստոևսկու "Ապուշը":

Մի խոսքով, գտան հիանալի ծաղրածու, և արքան որոշեց ստուգել, արդյո՞ք նա այնքան լավն է, որքան նրա մասին ասում են: Նա կարգադրեց ծաղրածուին. "Բարեկամս, 
հապա կազմիր ինձ համար պալատիս տաս ամենամեծ հիմարների ցուցակը": Իսկ պալատական շքախմբում մոտ հարյուր պալատական կար: "Անվանիր տաս հոգու, - հրամայեց արքան: - 
Եվ չմոռանաս անել դա հերթականությամբ, այնպես, որ ամենահիմարը ցուցակում առաջինը լինի": Եվ այդ անելու համար նա տվեց ծաղրածուին մեկ շաբաթ:

Երբ եկավ նշանակված օրը, արքան հարցրեց. "Ցուցակը կազմեցի՞ր":

"Այո, ձերդ մեծություն", - գլխով արեց ծաղրածուն:

"Եվ ո՞վ է այնտեղ առաջինը", հետաքրքրվեց արքան:

"Դու՛ք, ձերդ մեծություն", - պատասխանեց ծաղրածուն:

"Ի՜նչ, - զայրացած գոչեց արքան: - Ինչպես ես համարձակվու՜մ":

"Թույլ տվեք բացատրել, սկսեց ծաղրածուն: - Ընդհուպ մինչև երեկ առաջին տողն իմ ցուցակում դատարկ էր մնացել: Իսկ երեկոյան ես իմացա, ու դուք ձեր խորհրդատուներից մեկին տվել եք միլիոն 
և ուղարկել եք հեռու երկրներ ադամանդներ, մարգարիտներ և ակնեղեն գնելու: Ահա թե ինչ կասեմ ես ձեզ. դուք այլևս երբեք ձեր փողը չեք տեսնի: Միայն լիակատար հիմարը կարող է այդքան վստահող լինել":

"Լավ, դժկամորեն համաձայնվեց արքան: - Իսկ եթե նա այնուամենայնիվ վերադառնա՞":

"Եթե նա այնուամենայնիվ վերադառնա, - ասաց ծաղրածուն, - ես կջկջեմ "ցուցակից ձեր անունը և փոխարենը նրանը կգրեմ":_

Հնում պալատում պարտադիր ծաղրածու կար՝ ուղղակի հավասարակշռության համար: Ձեր ամբողջ կյանքը՝ հավասարակշռությունը պահպանելու անդադրում ճիգեր են: Եթե չափազանց երկար սլանաս մի ուղղությամբ, հավասարակշռությունդ կկորչի, կսկսվեն անհաջողություններ: Նույնիսկ հիվանդությունը հավասարակշռության կորուստ է նշանակում: Բայց և այնպես, ի՞նչ անել, եթե անցյալդ զարհուրելի է, եթե նրանում տառապանքներից, տանջանքներից ու թախծից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչ չի եղել: Դա պետք է ինչ-որ բանով փոխհատուցել, այլ կերպ դժվար չէ ցնորվել նույնիսկ: Եվ մարդիկ պարգևատրում են իրենց ապագայի վարդագույն պատկերներով՝ ահա՛ այն, անհրաժեշտ հակակշիռը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բայց Հիսուսին այդ պետք չէ, նա երբեք հավասարակշռությունը չի կորցնում: Հիսուսին ոչ իմաստուններ, ոչ ծաղրածուներ պետք չեն: Մեր անցյալը՝ իմաստությունն է, քանի որ այն ժամանակ մենք փորձ էինք կուտակում, իսկ իմաստությունը գալիս է միայն փորձի հետ: Մեր ապագան՝ կատարյալ հիմարիկ է, որ ապրում է անմարմին հույսերով: Բայց ի՞նչ տեղի կունենա, եթե զրկվես այդպիսի ապագայից: Կցնորվես: Առանց ապագա մարդիկ ուղղակի խելագարվում են:

Ի՞նչ է կատարվում այժմ արևմուտքում, հատկապես Ամերիայում: Բոլորն ասես ցնորվել են. ջրածնային ռումբի և ատոմային էներգիայի հայտնվելու հետ մեկտեղ մարդկությունը զրկվեց ապագայից: Ամերիկան դարձավ հիպիների, բիթնիկների և այլ հիմարների երկիր՝ հենց այն պատճառով, որ այնտեղ մարդիկ անմիջապես հասկացան, թե ինչով է սպառնում նման առաջադիմությունը: Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի վերջում հենց Ամերիկան կիրառեց ատոմային ռումբը՝ և դրանով զրկեց իրեն ապագայից: Մնաց միայն անցյալ՝ երկար և մղձավանջային: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ անել: Ամերիկացիներն անկարող են իրենց հաճույք պատճառել ապագայի վրա հույսերով, իսկ առանց երազանքների հավասարակշռությունը չես վերականգնի: Այդպես էլ երևան եկան հիպիները՝ լիիրավ հիմարներ: Ամբողջ բանը հավասարակշռությունը կորցնելն է:

Նույն կերպ են աշխարհ գալիս Հիսուսներն ու Բուդդաներն էլ՝ նույն կերպ, տարբերությունը միայն մոտեցումն է: Մարդ ուղղակի մոռանում է անցյալի մասին և դադարում է ապագայի մասին մտածել: Դա նույնպես հավասարակշռություն է, լիակատար հավասարակշռություն: Անհնար է Հիսուսին հանել հավասարակշռությունից: Երբ կան կշեռքի մեկ և մյուս նժարները, խախտել հավասարակշռությունը կարելի է, բայց Հիսուսի կշեռքը նժարներ ընդհանրապես չունի: Նա խելքը չի կորցնի, չէ՞ որ ինքը հիմքն է փոխվել: Նա զուրկ է անցյալից և չի խորհում ապագայի մասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ աշակերտները հարցնում են նրան ապագայի մասին... Ինչպե՞ս ուրեմն նրանք հանդիպեն: Ինչպե՞ս նա դիպչի նրանց: Եվ դրանք դեռ աշակերտներն են, դրանք լավագույններն են՝ իսկ ի՞նչ ասել սովորական մարդկանց մասին:


_Նա ասաց նրանց. 
Այն հանգիստը, որին դուք սպասում եք, 
եկել է, բայց դուք չճանաչեցիք նրան:_

"Այն հանգիստը, որին դուք սպասում եք..."  Այո՛, մեռյալներն արդեն հարություն են առել և գտել են հանգիստ: Նոր աշխարհն արդեն եկել է, այն արդեն այստեղ է, դուք ուղղակի չեք տեսնում: Հիսուս իր մասին է խոսում. "Ես եմ հենց նոր աշխարհը, ես եմ մեռյալներից հարյալը, ես՝ կյանքն եմ, կյանքի աղբյուրը: Եվ ես արդեն այստեղ եմ, ձեր առջև, իսկ դուք չեք նկատում: Դուք հարցնում եք ապագայի մասին, չհասկանալով, որ ապագան արդեն այստեղ է":


_Նա ասաց նրանց. 
Այն հանգիստը, որին դուք սպասում եք, 
եկել է, բայց դուք չճանաչեցիք նրան:_

Հավերժության մեջ ապագա չկա: Ապագան՝ ներկայի մասնիկ է, բայց մենք ամբողջը չենք տեսնում, մեր հայացքն ի վիճակի է միայն մասն ընկալել: Մենք ասես թե նայում ենք բանալու անցքից ներս, իսկ այդպես ամբողջը չես տեսնի: Նեղ անցքի մեջ համարյա ոչինչ չի երևում՝ եթե միայն նայելուց առաջ հաշիշ ծխես... Առանց արբեցման, անցքի մեջ ոչինչ չես տեսնի...


_Մայրամուտից քիչ առաջ քաղաքին մոտեցան երեք ճամփորդներ: Նրանք շատ էին շտապում տեղ հասնել մինչև մութն ընկնելը, հակառակ դեպքում չէին հասցնի դարպասներից ներս մտնել: Երբ արևը մայր էր մտնում, 
քաղաքի դարպասները կողպում էին: Եվ այդ պատճառով ճամփորդները շատ էին շտապում, չէ՞ որ սարսափելի է գիշերն անց կացնել քաղաքի պարսպի տակ՝ այն տեղերում շատ ավազակներ, 
վայրի կենդանիներ և այլ վտանգներ կային: Նրանք վազում էին, որքան ուժ ունեն, բայց միևնույն է ուշացան: Նախքան նրանք կհասնեին, արևն արդեն մայր մտավ 
և դարպասները կողպեցին:

Նրանցից մեկը սկսեց թակել դուռն ու աղաղակել: Նա հույս էր դրել, որ պահապանները կլսեն և կբացեն: Նա գոռում ու թակում էր, մինչև արյունլվա արեց բռունցքները և ուժասպառ ընկավ գետնին: 
Միևնույն ժամանակ երկրորդ ճամփորդը թափառում էր պատի շուրջ: Նա հույս էր դրել մի գաղտնի մուտք գտնել, փոքրիկ մի անցք, որտեղից կարելի էր թափանցել քաղաք: Նա պատրաստ էր լողալ նույնիսկ կեղտաջրի առվով: 
Իսկ երրորդ ճամփորդը հաշիշի մեծ սիրահար էր: Նա ուղղակի նստեց, ծխեց իր հաշիշը, իսկ հետո դարպասի վրա նկատեց բանալու անցքը և գոչեց. "Հե՜յ, եկեք այստե՜ղ: Ես մու՛տք եմ գտել":_

Ահա թե ինչ է լինում, երբ արբեցված ես: Նույնիսկ բանալու անցքը կարող է բավական մեծ թվալ Աստծո արքայություն մուտք գործելու համար: Բայց ասեղի անցքով այնտեղ չես մտնի: Որքան կուզես կռիվ տուր, կմնաս որտեղ կայիր, իսկ երբ խելքի գաս, ինքդ կծիծաղես քո հիմարության վրա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Պատկերացրեք մարդու, որը աշխարհին նայում է բանալու անցքից: Շուրջդ ամեն ինչ չես տեսնի, մի փոքրիկ մաս է երևում միայն: Նա պտտում է գլուխը և մեկ մի ծառ է տեսնում, մեկ մի այլ ծառ: Առաջինը կորչում է տեսադաշտից, իսկ մարդը ենթադրում է, թե այդ ծառն իրոք վերացավ, անէացավ անցյալի մեջ: Հիմա նա միայն երկրորդ ծառն է տեսնում, իսկ երրորդը դեռ նրա տեսադաշտ չի ընկել, այն կհայտնվի այնտեղ միայն ապագայում: Մարդը շարունակում է պտտվել բանալու անցքի մոտ, մեկ այսպես է կանգնում, մեկ այնպես՝ և ահա երկրորդ ծառն էլ այլևս չի երևում, հայտնվում է երրորդը: Եվ մարդը դատում է՝ և դատում է, ընդ որում, շատ էլ տրամաբանականորեն. "Այն, ինչ ես էլ չեմ տեսնում, այլևս գոյություն չունի: Իսկ այն, ինչ առայժմ չեմ տեսնում, դեռևս չի ծնվել: Կա միայն այն, ինչ ես տեսնում եմ":

Ահա թե ինչ է ստացվում: Բայց այդ մարդու մտքով չի անցնում, որ ամեն ինչ կախված է բանալու անցքի մոտ աչքի դիրքից: Նրան թվում է, թե ծառերն իրոք հայտնվում և կորչում են ինքնիրեն: Հիշեք, այդ ժամանակը չէ, որ հոսում է, այլ գիտակցությու՛նը: Ու՞ր կարող է գնալ ժամանակը: Խորհե՛ք այդ մասին: Ու՞ր ունի գնալու: Յուրաքանչյուր շարժում տեղի է ունենում ժամանակի մեջ: Եթե ինքը ժամանակն է գնում, ուրեմն նրա հոսքը պետք է տեղի ունենա էլի ինչ-որ ժամանակի մեջ: Եվ եթե ժամանակն իրոք հոսում է այնպես, ինչպես մենք պատկերացնում ենք՝ իբր դա գետ է, որի ակունքն անցյալում է, իսկ բերանն ապագայում, - ուրեմն անհրաժեշտ է ևս մեկ, այլ ժամանակ,  որի մեջ տեղի կունենա այդ հոսքը: Անվերջանալի ներդրվածություն է ստացվում. այն, երկրորդ ժամանակը նույնպես ժամանակային հաշվարկ է պահանջում... Ոչ, ինչ-որ հիմարություն է ստացվում:

Բանն այն է, որ ժամանակն ընդհանրապես չի հոսում: Հոսում է ինքը գիտակցությունը, մենք դա ուղղակի չենք նկատում: Դա նույնն է, ինչ գնացքում. գնացքն արագություն է հավաքում, իսկ լուսամուտի կողքով սլանում են ծառերը: Եթե չնայես լուսամուտից դուրս և վստահես քո զգացումներին... երբեմն չէ՞ որ կարելի է ինչ-որ բան զգալ՝ թե ինչպես է գնացքի ընթացքն արագանում կամ դանդաղում: Բայց երբ լուսամուտից այն կողմ ուրիշ գնացք է կանգնած, թվում է, թե այդ նա է ընթանում, իսկ քո գնացքը քարացել է տեղում:

Մարդ ապրում է երկրագնդի վրա արդեն միլիոնավոր տարիներ: Երկիրը պտտվում է, բայց այդ մասին երկար ժամանակ ոչ ոք նույնիսկ չէր էլ կասկածում: Բոլորին թվում էր, թե այդ Արևն է զբոսնում երկնքում: Ընդ որում, չնայած բոլոր գիտական հայտնագործություններին, մենք մինչև օրս հենց այդպես էլ ասում ենք. "արևը ելնում և մտնում է": Ոչ, Արևը չէ, որ շարժվում է, նա կանգնած է տեղում, բայց մեզ միևնույն է, ավելի սովորական է մտածել, որ անշարժ է Երկիրը: Այդպես նույնիսկ գիտնականներն են ասում: Նրանք սքանչելի գիտեն, թե իրականում ամեն ինչ ինչպես է տեղի ունենում,  բայց սովորույթի ուժը ստիպում է նրանց մոռանալ այն մասին, որ Երկիրն է պտտվում Արևի շուրջ: "Երկիրը, ելնում է, Երկիրը մայր է մտնում"՝ այդպես ոչ ոք չի ասում: Մարդկանց համար ամեն ինչ նախկինն է մնացել. շարժվում է Արևը:

Ճիշտ նույնպես մենք սխալվում ենք ժամանակի մեր ընկալման մեջ: Ժամանակն անշարժ է, դա հավերժությունն է: Շարժվում է ինքը գիտակցությունը, և դրա հետ մեկտեղ նրա համար բաց է մի փոքրիկ ճեղք միայն. ինչ-որ բան արդեն կորել է տեսադաշտից, ինչ-որ բան տեսանելի է հենց հիմա, իսկ ինչ-որ բան կհայտնվի ավելի ուշ: Բայց մի՞թե իրականում ինչ-որ բան շարժվում է: 

Եթե խորը մտածես, այդ ամենն ուղղակի անիմաստ է: Մի՞թե ընթացիկ պահը կարող է այդքան արագորեն անէություն դառնալ: Ինչպե՞ս ընդհանրապես այն, ինչ կա, կարող է դադարել լինել: Անցյալը՝ որտե՞ղ է այն: Չկա: Իսկ ապագա՞ն: Ինչպե՞ս կարող է հայտնվել այն, ինչ չկա: Այդ ամենն ինոք ինչ-որ անիմաստ է և տարօրինակ: Ինչ կա՝ այն կա, ինչ չկա՝ չկա, - տեղափոխվում է միայն գիտակցությունը: Մենք ուղղակի չենք տեսնում ընդհանուր կտավը, ահա թե որտեղից է անցյալի, ներկայի և ապագայի այդ բաժանումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ամբողջ պատկերն է տեսնում: Ահա թե ինչու է նա ասում: _"Այն հանգիստը, որին դուք սպասում եք, եկել է, բայց դուք չճանաչեցիք այն":_  Եվ այն ոչ միայն եկել է, այն այստեղ էր միշտ: Որովհետև Հիսուս ուրիշ խոսքեր էլ ասաց. "Նախքան եղել է Աբրահամը, Ես Եմ: Ես այստեղ եմ միշտ": Գիտակցությունը պնդում է, որ Հիսուս կգա գալիքում: Եվ այդ նույն գիտակցությունը վանում է Հիսուսին, որովհետև միտքն ի վիճակի չէ նկատել ընթացիկ պահը: Այդ պատճառով էլ հրեաները հայտարարեցին. "Ոչ, սա՝ նա չէ, ում մենք սպասում էինք":

Ով էլ գա, կլինի ոչ նա, ում սպասում էին: Ով էլ գա, նրանից կհրաժարվեն, չէ՞ որ կարևորն այդ չէ: Գիտակցությանը պետք է սպասումը, նա պետք է ապրի հույսերով, հավատա ապագային: Իսկ եթե ընդունի, որ Հիսուս այստեղ է, ապագա այլևս չի լինի՝ և դու կզրկվես հույսերից: Հիսուս ոչնչացնում է բոլոր երազանքները, իսկ քեզ շատ դժվար է նրանցից հրաժարվել, դու չափազանց շատ բան ես ներդրել նրանց մեջ:


_Բժիշկն ասաց թունդ հարբեցողին. "Այլևս ոչ մի կաթիլ, հակառակ դեպքում կխլանաք":

"Գիտեք, ես միևնույն է խմելու եմ, - հակաճառեց հարբեցողը: - Այն, որ ես խմում եմ, ինձ դուր է գալիս ավելի, քան այն, ինչ ստիպված եմ լսել: Թող ես խլանամ, Աստված օգնական: Միևնույն է ոչ ոք ոչ մի հաճելի բան ինձ չի ասում, որ լսեմ":_

Դուք այնքան ուժ եք տվել ապագային, որ հույսերն ու երազանքներն աշխարհում ամենակարևոր բանն են դարձել ձեզ համար: Նրանք՝ ձեր պարգևն են անցյալի համար, նրանք ստիպում են առաջ քայլել և գործել, նրանք օգնում են սլանալ առա՛ջ: Ընդհանրապես ասած, հենց երազանքներով է ապրում ձեր էգոն: Հույսերից դժվար է հրաժարվել: Եվ այդ պատճառով, երբ գալիս է Հիսուս և ասում է. "Ես այստե՛ղ եմ", դուք պատասխանում եք. "Ոչ, դու նա չես, ում մենք սպասում էինք": "Նա" չի գա երբեք՝ և այն պատճառով միայն, որ դուք ոչ մեկի մեջ չեք ճանաչի "նրան": Եթե ընդունես, որ Հիսուս իրոք Փրկիչն է, ուրեմն ստիպված ես ամբողջովին քեզ փոխել: Այլևս չի կարելի հետևել հին սովորություններիդ, ստիպված կլինես փոխել ամբողջ ապրելակերպդ: Քեզ սպասվում է վախճանվել և ծնվել նորից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Նա ասաց նրանց. 
Այն հանգիստը, որին դուք սպասում եք, եկել է,
բայց դուք չճանաչեցիք նրան:

Նրա աշակերտներն ասացին նրան._ 

- անընդհատ նույն սևեռուն միտքն է, աշակերտներն առաջվա պես իրենց ասածն են պնդում, -



_Քսան և չորս մարգարեներ արտահայտվել են Իսրայելի մեջ, 
և նրանք բոլորն ասել են քո մասին:_

Քսանչորսը՝ դիտարժան թիվ է: Հինդուիստները հավատում են, որ եղել են քսանչորս _ավատարներ*,_  ջայները խոսում են քսանչորս _տիրթհանկարների**,_  "անցումն ապահովողների" մասին, բուդդիստները՝ քսանչորս բուդդաների մասին: Իսկ հրեաներն էլ երկու տասնայակ մարգարեներ են ունեցել:

Ինչու՞ հենց քսանչորս***: Ինչու՞ հենց այդքան: Ո՞րն է այդ թվի կախարդանքը: Մեր աշխարհում ամեն ինչ իր քանակական չափանիշն ունի: Չափել կարելի է նույնիսկ իմաստությունը: Եվ չափը ստեղծված է այնպես, որ, եթե մեկը պայծառանում է, անմիջապես նրանից հետո շատ դժվար է պայծառանալ: Առաջինը դեպի իրեն է ձգում ամբողջ լույսը, իսկ մնացածները հայտնվում են նրա ստվերում: Նա օգնում է մյուսներին, ջանում է ամբողջ ուժով, բայց քանի նա կա, մնացածին պայծառանալ շատ է դժվար:

Այդ պատճառով այդպես էլ ստացվում է. Բուդդայի շատ աշակերտներ պայծառացան նրա մահից հետո միայն: Մեռավ Մահավիրան՝ և նրա մի քանի հետնորդներ էլ անմիջապես պայծառացան: Սաղարթածավալ ծառի տակ մանր խոտերին դժվար է աճել: Ամեն ինչ իր քանակն ունի, իսկ այնպիսիք, ինչպիսին է Հիսուս, գոյություն ունեցող ծավալները կուլ են տալիս ամբողջությամբ: Նրանց այնքան շատ է պետք, որ ամբողջ աշխարհով սփռված պաշարները վերջանում են: Այդպիսի մարդիկ իրենց մեջ են ներծծում ամբողջ լույսը: Եվ բազում հաշվարկներից հետո մարդիկ հանգեցին որոշակի թվի. քսանչորս: Մեկ _մահակալպայի,_  աշխարհի ծննդյան և վերացման միջև ընկած ժամանակահատվածի ընթացքում, կան քսանչորս հնարավորություններ: Ճիշտ քսանչորս մարդ կարող են հասնել ամենաբարձր գագաթներին:

Աշակերտներն ասացին Հիսուսին._ "Քսանչորս մարգարեներ արտահայտվել են Իսրայելի մեջ, և բոլոր նրանք ասել են քո մասին":_  Ի՞նչ են նրանք ասել: "Մենք՝ ընդամենը նախակարապետներ ենք: Իսկական Փրկիչը կգա մեր հետևից, նա դեռ գալու է: Մենք ուղղակի ձեզ լուր ենք բերել այդ մասին": Ահա թե որն է տարբերությունը մարգարեների և Քրիստոսի միջև: Քրիստոս՝ բոլոր ձգտումների, բոլոր հույսերի և երազանքների գագաթնակետն է, ամենի, ինչն այլ աշխարհ է խոստանում: Քրիստոս՝ բարձագույն թռիչքն է, ամենաբարձր գագաթը, Էվերեստը: Մարգարեն միայն նախագուշակում է, հուշում է ճանապարհը, լուր է բերում գալիք հայտնության մասին: Մարգարեն՝ պատգամաբեր է: Քսանչորս մարգարեներ ազդարարել են Քրիստոսի ՝ բարձրագույն գագաթի գալուստը, որին միայն կարող են հասնել մարդը և նրա գիտակցությունը:


_Աշակերտներն ասացին նրան. 
Քսան և չորս մարգարեներ արտահայտվել են Իսրայելի մեջ, 
և նրանք բոլորն ասել են քո մասին: 

Նա ասաց նրանց. 
Դուք թողել եք նրան, ով կենդանի է ձեր առջև, 
և խոսում եք մեռյալների մասին:
_

Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի հիշել այն մարգարեներին: Նայեցեք նրան, ով ձեր առջև՛ է: Ւսկ դուք մինչև օրս խոսում եք քսանչորս մարգարեների մասին, որոնք վաղուց մեռել են: Նրանք Հիսուսի մասին էին խոսում, իսկ դուք չգիտես ինչու խոսում եք նրանց մասին, չնայած Հիսուս արդեն այստեղ է: Մարգարեները չնկատեցին Հիսուսին, այնպես ինչպես փնտրում էին նրան ապագայում: Իսկ դուք նրան չեք նկատում այն պատճառով, որովհետև խոսում եք անղցյալի մասին: Իսկ նա այստե՛ղ է, ձեր առջև՛:

- - - - - - - - -
*  _ավատարներ_ - աստվածության մարմնավորումները Երկրի վրա
** _տիրթհանկարներ_  -  պայծառացածներ
*** էզոթերիկ գրականության մեջ ասվում է նաև, որ Հիսուս նույնպես ունեցել է 24 աշակերտներ, 12 տղամարդ և 12 կին առաքյալներ (Ս-բաբա):

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ես կրակ եմ գցել աշխարհի մեջ, 
և ահա ես հսկում եմ այն, 
մինչև այն բոցավառվի:_


Այս հարցը շատ լավ պարզաբանել է պետք: Մեռյալների մասին հեշտ է խոսել, չէ՞ որ դուք ինքներդ էլ մեռած եք: Դուք նրանց շատ եք նման: Հիսուսին տեսնելը դժվար է, քանզի դրա համար պետք է ինքդ կենդանանաս: Նմանը կարող է միայն նմանը զգալ: Ճանաչելու համար, պետք է ինչ-որ ընդհանուր բան ունենալ: Ինչպե՞ս ճանաչես լույսը, եթե ինքդ մթի մեջ ես: Ինչպե՞ս ճանաչել սերն ու կյանքը, եթե ոչ սիրում ես, ոչ ապրում: Հիսուսին չտեսան, որովհետև շուրջբոլորը մեռայալներ էին միայն: Դուք ապրում եք ձանձրալի, մեռած կյանքով: Դուք հովիտում եք, իսկ Հիսուս ամենաբարձր կատարին է: Դուք ալֆան եք, իսկ նա՝ օմեգան: Դուք ամենասկիզբն եք, իսկ նա՝ ավարտը, բաձրագույն թռիչքը:

Բայց դուք շաղակրատում եք... Նույնիսկ կանգնած նրա առջև, դուք շարունակում եք հիմարություններ դուրս տալ: Ավելի լավ էր նրա աշակերտները լռեին, ավելի լավ էր ուղղակի նստեին կողքը, առանց հիմար հարցեր տալու: Նման հարցերի հասարակ գիտնականն էլ կարող է պատասխանել, Հիսուս այստեղ պետք չէ: Գիտնական ինչքան ուզես կա, նրանց պակաս մենք երբեք չենք ունեցել: Իսկ այ, Հիսուսներ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ են միայն հայտնվում: Մարդը շատ հազվադեպ է բարձրանում ամենագագաթը, որտեղ շրջանը փակվում է: Դա մեծ հազվադիպություն է, իսկ դուք ամենահիմար հարցերն եք տալիս, նման բաներ նույնիսկ երեխան կամաչեր հարցնել: _"Քսանչորս մարգարեներ արտահայտվել են Իսրայելի մեջ, և բոլոր նրանք ասել են քո մասին..."_ 

Հիսուս դրա համար չէ: "Անհեթեթությու՛ն, - պատասխանում է նա: - Հիմար հարցեր մի տվեք: Դուք _թողել եք նրան, ով կենդանի է ձեր առջև..._ -  դա ապացուցում է ինքը տրված հա՛րցը, - _...և խոսում եք մեռյալների մասին":_ 

Ինչպե՜ս նրանց մտքով անցավ այդպիսի հարց տալ: Քո առջև Հիսուս է՝ խնդրեմ, հագեցրու ծարավդ, համտես արա նրան, թող նա ներթափանցի քո մեջ մինչև ամենախորքերդ, թող դիպչի հոգուդ սրբազան միջուկի՛ն: Նրա մեջ պետք է տարրալուծվել, նրա հետ պետք է միասնանալ...

Իսկ նրանք հարցե՜ր են տալիս: Ու դեռ ինչ-որ մարգարեների մասի՜ն: Բավական չէ նրանց, որ մարգարեներն արդեն ասել են, իսկ հիմա եկ և այդ ասածը հաստատող խոսքեր տուր իր՝ Հիսուսի շուրթերից: Հապա՛, Հիսուս, ցույց տուր անձնագիրդ և ստորագրիր, այ, այստեղ, հետևյալ խոսքերով. "Այո, խոսքը հենց իմ մասին էր գնում": Մի՞թե դուք ինքներդ չեք տեսնում, որ դա հենց Նա է: Էլ ի՞նչ ապացույցներ: Մի՞թե խոսքերն ավելի արժանահավատ են, քան ինքը Հիսուս: Բայց եթե Հիսուս նույնիսկ հաստատի, նույնիսկ եթե ասի. "Այո, ես նա եմ, ում դուք սպասում էիք, հիմար հարցերը չեն դադարի: Հոգու խորքում միշտ կասկածներ են թաքնված, այդ պատճառով էլ գլուխդ այդպիսի հարցեր են գալիս: Աշակերտը, որ տվեց այդ հարցը, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կասկածամիտ նայում էր Հիսուսին: Նրան հետաքրքիր էր, թե ինչպես վերջինս կպատասխանի:

Դրանում է հենց մտքի նենգությունը: Եթե Հիսուս ասեր. "Այո, ես նա եմ, ում գալուստը հայտարարել են մարգարեները", բոլորը կվերհիշեին, որ մարգարեներն էլի ինչ-որ բաներ են ասել: Իսկ նրանք ասել են, որ իսկական մարգարեն երբեք չի ասի, որ դա ինքն է: Իսկ եթե Հիսուս ասեր. "Ոչ, դա իմ մասին չէ", այդ դեպքում նրանք կարող էին վեր կենալ ու գնալ, ասելով. "Չէ՞ որ հենց ինքը խոստովանեց, որ ոչ մի Փրկիչ էլ չէ":

----------


## Sambitbaba

Տեսնու՞մ եք, թե որքան խորամանկ է ամեն ինչ: Գիտակցությունն ամեն ինչ  ճշգրիտ հաշվարկել է, միայն թե փախչի Հիսուսից: Բոլորը հարցնում են. "Իսկ դուք իրո՞ք պայծառացած եք": Եթե պատասխանես. "Ըհըն", դեմքիդ անմիջապես կշպրտեն. "Իսկ Ուպանիշադներում ասված է, որ եթե մեկն ասում է "Ես պայծառացած եմ", ուրեմն հեչ էլ պայծառացած չէ՛": Իսկ եթե պատասխանես. "Ոչ, ի՜նչ եք ասում", քեզ կասեն. "Դել լավ ուրեմն, մեր գնալու ժամանակն է, մենք պայծառացած ենք փնտրում, էլ ի՜նչ քեզ վրա ժամանակ ծախսենք":

Խելքն ամբողջ ուժով ջանում է փախչել, իսկ հարցն ինքը՝ հիմարություն է, ահա թե ինչու Հիսուս նրան չի պատասխանում: Այդ հարցը՝ ծուղակ է: Աշակերտները մի բան են հարցնում, իսկ Հիսուս խոսում է այլ բանի մասին: Նա ուղիղ պատասխան չի տալիս: Ասեր նա "այո" կամ "ոչ", աշակերտներն անմիջապես նրանից կհեռանային:

Դուք պատրաստ եք փախչել յուրաքանչյուր վայրկյան: Ուղղակի հրաշք է, որ մինչև հիմա Հիսուսից չեք հեռացել: Կարող է, բանը նրա պատասխանների անորոշակիությունն է՝ այն, որ նա չի ասում ոչ "այո", ոչ "ոչ": Կարող է բանն այն է, թե ինչպես է նա խոսում, - դուք ոչինչ չեք հասկանում և դեռևս չեք որոշել, թե հետո ինչ անեք: Իսկ եթե նա ասի. "Այո, ես հենց նա եմ", դուք անմիջապես կսկսեք կասկածել, չէ՞ որ պայծառացածը չպետք է ասի, որ ինքը պայծառացած է:

Հիսուս ասաց նրանց. _"Դուք թողել եք նրան, ով կենդանի է..._ Ես այստեղ եմ, ձեր առջև, իսկ դուք ցնդաբանում եք վաղուց մահացած մարգարեների մասին..."


_Դուք թողել եք նրան, ով կենդանի է ձեր առջև, 
և խոսում եք մեռյալների մասին:_

Սովորական պատմություն է: Եթե հնդիկի առջև կրկնես այն, ինչ գրված է Գիտայի մեջ, նա ուրախությամբ կհամաձայնվի. " Այո, դա ճիշտ է": Բայց նա քեզ հետ չի համաձայնվում, նա քեզ, կենդանի մարդուն մի կողմ է թողել: Նա հավանությամբ գլխով է անում հինդուիզմին ու Գիտային: "Այո, դու ճիշտ ես, համաձայնվում է նա, - չէ՞ որ այդ մասին գրված է Գիտայու՛մ": Իսկ եթե ասես ինչ-որ բան, ինչը հակասում է Գիտային, նա կհակաճառի. "Ոչ, դու սխալվում ես, Գիտայում այլ կերպ է ասվում":

Եթե դու հրեա ես, իսկ ես ինչ-որ տարօրինակ բան եմ ասում, դու սարսափելի անհանգստանում ես: Իմ խոսքերը հրեաներին հատկապես են անհանգստացնում: Նրանք այստեղ կան, նրանք շատ են այստեղ, և նրանք բոլորն անխտիր տագնապած են: Նրանք ինձ հսկայական նամակներ են գրել, մոտ երեսուն էջ ամեն մեկը, որտեղ բացատրում են, որ ես սխալվում եմ: "Դուք չե՛ք հասկանում հրեաներին", - պնդում են նրանք: Այո, բավական է ես ասեմ մի բան, ինչի հետ հրեան չի ուզում համաձայնվել, նա սկսում է հերքել ոչ թե իր մտածելակերպը, այլ իմ ճշմարիտ լինելը: Իսկ եթե նրան դուր է գալիս, թե ինչ եմ ես ասում, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ կարգին է, նա ինձ հետ համաձայն է: Բայց դա ոչ թե համաձայնություն է, այլ ինքնախաբեությու՛ն: Ես ձեզ դուր եմ գալիս, քանի ասում եմ այն, ինչ ձեզ հաճելի է լսել: Գլխավորն առաջվա պես մնում է ձեր կարծիքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս այդպես էլ ասաց. _"Դուք թողել եք նրան, ով կենդանի է..."_  Տեսե՛ք, ես այստե՛ղ եմ: Արևն արդեն ծագել է, իսկ դուք դեռ դատողություններ եք անում այն մութ գիշերվա մասին, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը գուշակել էր, որ արևածագ է սպասվում: Բայց իրեն արևին նույնիսկ չեք էլ նայում: "Շուտով առավոտ է, բարբաջում եք դուք, շուտով արևածագ կլինի և մութը կվերանա": Եվ շարունակում եք դատարկաբանել նրանց մասին, ովքեր ապրում էին մթնում: Դուք հենց իմ մասին եք խոսում, բայց ես արդեն այստեղ եմ, իսկ դու չեք էլ նկատու՛մ": Որքան դժվա՜ր է նկատել նրան: Հինդուիստներ, հուդայականներ, քրիստոնյաներ, հիշեք մի բան. եթե ձեզ ինչ-որ բառեր տհաճ են, նրանք տհաճ են ոչ թե ձեզ, այլ ձեր կրոնական հայացքների՛ն: Դե՛ն նետեք կանխակալ կարծիքները:

Տեսե՛ք միայն, թե որքան նման են Հիսուսի աշակերտներն ու թշնամիները: Ըստ էության, նրանց մեջ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա: Հրեաներն ասում էին Հիսուսին. "Դու նա չես, ում մեզ խոստացել էին: Քսանչորս մարգարեներ մեզ պատմել են նրա բոլոր նախանշանների մասին: Եվ դու՝ նա չես, շնորհիվ մեռյալների, մենք գիտենք, թե ինչպես տարբերել նրան, ով կենդանի՛ է":

"Մենք քեզ չ՛նք հավատում, - բղավում էին նրանք: Ապացույց է պետք, և մենք գիտենք, թե ինչպիսի. հարությու՛ն տուր մեռյալին, կենդանացրու՛ հանգուցյալին": Բայց Հիսուս անգամ իրեն չկարողացավ խաչից փրկել, ուրեմն ի՞նչ անի նա: Ինքն իրեն չփրկեց, ինչպե՞ս կենդանացնի մեռածին: Մահապատիժն ինքը ցույց տվեց, որ Հիսուս՝ նա չէ, ում սպասում էին: 

Իսկ նրա աշակերտնե՞րը: Նրանք սրբորեն հավատում էին, որ նա ապաքինում էր տկարներին, կենդանացնում էր մեռյալներին և ինքն էլ խաչի վրա չմեռավ՝ մահապատժից արդեն երեք օր անց նրան կարծես թե տեսել էին կենդանի:

Բայց թե մեկը և թե մյուսները վստահում էին մեռյալներին միայն: Գլխավոր պայմանն էին մեռյալների խոսքերը, ասես թե Հիսուս ուղղակի պարտավո՛ր է ամեն ինչ անել այնպես, ինչպես գուշակել են վաղուց մեռած քսանչորս մարգարենենրը: Եվ, եթե ասես, որ նա երբեք հրաշքներ չի գործել, հրեաներն ուղղակի երջանիկ կլինեն: "Այո, մենք դրանում չէինք էլ կասկածու՛մ", - գլխով կանեն նրանք: Իսկ քրիստոնյաները կվիրավորվեն, չէ՞ որ եթե նա հրաշքներ չի գործել, ուրեմն բոլորովին էլ Քրիստոս չէ:

Մի՞թե Քրիստոս ինքն՝ արդեն բավական չէ: Նա արդեն իսկ Լու՛յս է: Նա առանց այն էլ  Ճշմարտությու՛ն է: Մի՞թե նա արդեն իսկ չի բերել երկիր երանություն և առաջներում չիմացված գթասրտություն: Բայց ոչ, ձեզ հայտնի են պայմաններն ու նշանները, և նա պետք է համապատասխանի դրանց: Եթե նա համապատասխանում է մարգարեություններին, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ կարգին է, իսկ եթե ոչ, դուք փախչում եք հեռու: Թշնամիներն ու աշակերտներն իրենց պահեցին միանման. թե առաջինները և թե երկրորդները կենդանի մարդուն չափեցին մեռյալների բառերով: Եվ գոնե մեկը չփորձեց տեսնել Հիսուսին այնպիսին, ինչպիսին նա կա...

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Նա ասաց նրանց. 
Դուք թողել եք նրան, ով կենդանի է ձեր առջև, 
և խոսում եք մեռյալների մասին:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Ես կրակ եմ գցել աշխարհի մեջ..._


Ինչու՞ նա այդ ասաց: Որովհետև մարգարեները պնդել էին, որ նա աշխարհ կբերի խաղաղություն և հանգիստ: Ո՛չ:


_Ես կրակ եմ գցել աշխարհի մեջ, 
և ահա ես հսկում եմ այն, 
մինչև այն բոցավառվի..._

- ... և մոխիր դառնա: Ոչ, ես հանգի՛ստ չեմ բերել:

Նա հերքում է մարգարեություններն այն պատճառով միայն, որպեսզի տեսնի, կհամաձայնվե՞ն աշակերտները, թե ոչ: Նա ցանկանում է տեսնել, թե ինչ կասեն նրանք, ինչպես իրենց կպահեն: Իրականում ոչ մի հակասություն չկա, չէ՞ որ խաղաղությունը կգա հրդեհից հետո միայն:

Նորը կարող է հայտնվել միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ աշխարհը կրակի մեջ է, երբ այրվում ու կործանվում է ամբողջ հինը: Նորը գալիս է միայն հնի վախճանից հետո: Հինը պետք է իր տեղը զիջի նորին, մեռածը պետք է վերանա, որպեսզի ճանապարհ տա կենդանուն, հայտնին պետք է ոչնչացվի, որպեսզի տարածություն բացի անհայտի համար...

Այստեղ հակասություն չկա, Հիսուս իսկապես հերքել մարգարեներին չի կարող, քանզի մարգարեներն իրոք իր մասին էին ասում: Իրականում Հիսուս հակաճառում է միայն իր աշակերտներին: Հնարավոր է, այդ խոսքերից հետո նրանցից շատերը լքեցին նրան: "Մարգարեություններում ասված է, որ նա խաղաղություն կբերի, իսկ այս դեմքը պնդում է, որ կրակ է բերել, - դատում են նրանք: - Ինքնակոչի՛կ: Առանց այդ էլ մենք շատ դարդ ունենք, կրակն ինչների՞ս է պետք: Մենք արդեն այրվել-մոխրացել ենք, աշխարհն առանց այն էլ կրակով է համակված, այնտեղ թագավորում են տառապանքը, անհաջողություններն ու մահը: Ինչու՞ նոր հրդեհ սարքել: Մեզ խաղաղություն և հանգիստ է պետք":

Բայց հիշեք, խաղաղությունն ու հանգիստն անմիջապես չեն ստանում: Քանի դեռ դուք այնպիսին եք, ինչպես հիմա, հանգիստը չի գա: Եվ խնդիրը հենց ձեր մեջ է՝ այժմ ամեն ինչ ձեր մեջ տագնապ է հրահրում, դուք ինքներդ եք արարում ձեր դժբախտությունները: Դժբախտությունը կողքից չի գալիս, դա ոչ թե պատահականություն է, այլ օրինաչափություն: Տանջանքները ձեզ համար նույնն են, ինչ տերևները ծառի համար, դրանք ձեր հոգու մասնիկներն են: Այո, կարելի է պոկել ամբողջ սաղարթը, բայց դա չի փրկի. որտեղ կար մի տերև, չորս նորը կաճեն, անհաջողությունները կհզորանան միայն: Պետք է ինքը ծառն այրել՝ երբ զոհվեք դուք, տառապանքներն էլ կանհետանան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Պատանջալին*_  այդպիսի փոխակերպման երկու տեսակ էր տարբերում. _սաբիջա-սամադհի,_  փոխակերպում սերմի հետ միասին, և _նիրբիջա-սամադհի,_ փոխակերպում առանց սերմ:  Առաջինը՝ անմտություն է, հիմարություն, որովհետև սերմը միևնույն է մնում է, և այն անպայման նորիից կծլարձակի: Սերմը մնացել է, չի այրվել: Այն թաքնված է քո մեջ. այո, ծառն այրվել է, բայց վաղ թե ուշ պահպանված սերմից կաճի նորը: Կարելի է այնքան ուժեղ սեղմվել, որ ծառն ասես չկա այլևս, բայց իրականում սերմը մնացել է:

Ի՞նչ բան է սերմը: Ծառ, որը սեղմել են այնքան ուժեղ, որ էլ չի երևում: Բայց բավական է սերմն ընկնի համապատասխան միջավայր, գտնի լավ հումք, և նա կծլարձակի և ժամանակի ընթացքում ծառ կդառնա: Սերմն իր մեջ կրում է ամբողջ ծառի պատճենը: Փոքրիկ սերմի մեջ մի ամբողջ ծա՛ռ է տեղավորված: Այնտեղ ամեն ինչ գրի է առնված. ինչ գույն են ունենալու տերևներն ու ծաղիկները, ինչպիսի չափերի է լինելու ինքը ծառը, ամեն մի մանրուք: Եվ եթե մենք կարողանայինք կարդալ այդ տեղեկությունները, ուրեմն արդեն ըստ սերմի կիմանայինք, թե ինչ տեսք է ունենալու ծառը:

Ծառը՝ դա ուղղակի հասունացած սերմն է: Կարևոր չէ, թե ինչպիսին ես դու հիմա, կարևոր է, թե ինչ սերմ ես կրում քո մեջ: Մնացած ամեն ինչ վաղուց գրի է առնված սերմի մեջ: Կարող ես կոտրել ճյուղերն ու պոկել տերևները, կարող ես զարդարել քեզ, բայց իմաստդ դրանից չի փոխվի: Որքան դժոխքը զարդարես, այն դրախտ չի դառնա:

Բայց Պատանջալին մեկ այլ հասկացություն էլ է հորինել. _նիրբիջա-սամադհի:_  Նա ասել է, որ քանի դեռ առանց սերմ սամադհիի  չես հասել, քանի դեռ ինքը սերմը չի այրվել, համարիր, որ ոչնչի չես հասել: Եթե այրվի պատճենը, կայրվեն բոլոր տեղեկությունները, իսկ նրանց հետ մեկտեղ՝ նաև տառապանքները, չարիքներն ու դժվախտությունները: Ահա թե ինչ նկատի ունի Հիսուս:

_"Ես կրակ եմ գցել աշխարհի մեջ..._ - ասում է նա: - Ես բերել եմ հուր, որպեսզի այրեմ ձեզ: Սփոփանք մի սպասեք, ես ձեզ հանգստացնելու համար չեմ եկել, այլ ոչնչացնելու, որովհետև բոլոր դժբախտությունները՝ սերմից են": Պետք է ինքը սերմն այրել; երբ այն մեռնի, դու կդատարկվես և քո մեջ տեղ կբացվի աստվածային սերմի համար: Միայն այն ժամանակ նոր արքայություն, նոր կյանք կսկսվի:


_Ես կրակ եմ գցել աշխարհի մեջ, 
և ահա ես հսկում եմ այն, 
մինչև այն բոցավառվի..._

Դա խոստում է: "Ես պահպանում եմ այն: Ես կմնամ այստեղ, քանի դեռ ամբողջ աշխարհը չի համակվել կրակով", - ասում է նա:

Այնպիսիք, ինչպիսին են Հիսուս և Բուդդան, չեն հեռանում, չեն մահանում: Անհետանում եք դուք ինքներդ, չէ՞ որ իրականում դուք հեչ այստեղ էլ չեք, առերևույթ բան եք միայն: Աղոտ ստվերների պես, դուք մեկ հայտնվում եք, մեկ կորչում: Դուք ծովի ալիքների եք նման. ոչ հստակ ձև ունեք, ոչ ճշգրիտ սահման: Դուք ծագում եք ու անհետանում, ինչպես երազ. հայտնվում եք գիշերը, իսկ մինչև առավոտ ցրիվ եք գալիս: Հազարներո՛վ: Իսկ երբ հայտնվում է Քրիստոս... Ո՞վ է Քրիստոսը: Նա, ով մաքուր էություն է դարձել, աղոտ ուրվագծերը փոխարինել է տեսքի լիակատար բացակայության՝ և այդ պատճառով այլևս անհետանալ չի կարող: Նա այլևս ալիք չէ, այլ ինքը օվկիանոսը, և այդ պատճառով հավերժ է:

- - - - - - - -
* Պատանջալի - մ.թ.ա. II դ. Հնդկաստանում յոգայի հիմնադիրը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բուդդան կենդանի է, Քրիստոս՝ կենդանի է, նրանք կան հավերժ: Ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում. "Ես հսկում եմ աշխարհը, մինչև այն բոցավառվի": Ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում. "Ես կլինեմ այստեղ": Բայց նրան նույնիսկ մարմնավորված ոչ ոք չճանաչեց, ուրեմն ո՞վ կճանաչի հիմա, երբ նա դեն է նետել ֆիզիկական պատյանը: Տեսեք, թե ինչ տարօրինակ է. շատ քրիստոնյաներ տեսնում են նրան այն ժամանակ, երբ աղոթում են փակ աչքերով: Նա գալիս է նրանց տեսիլքների մեջ՝ իսկ ամենամոտ աշակերտները չկարողացան նրան տեսնել, երբ նա, մարմնավորված, հենց նրանց կողքին էր: Ո՞րն է պատճառը:

Քրիստոս տեսիլքներում՝ դա երևակայության խաղ է, պատրանք, քմայք: Դու ինքդ ես նրան հորինում, դա մտքի խաղ է: Այդ պատճառով էլ քրիստոնյաները տեսնում են Քրիստոսին, իսկ հուդայականներն ու հինդուիստները՝ երբեք, դա նրանց դժվար է պատկերացնել անգամ: Հինդուիստներին Քրիշնան է հայտնվում, պաշտանքի և երևակայության համար հինդուիստն իր օբյեկտն ունի: Իսկ ջայնը Քրիշնայի մասին չի էլ մտածում, նա Մահավիրային է տեսնում: Ո՞րն է պատճառը: Դրանք ուղղակի երևակայության խաղեր են: Եվ դա հաճելի խաղ է, դա ինքնաներշնչանք է, որից հոգին իրեն լավ է զգում: Ա՜խ, ինչ լա՜վ է, ես տեսա Քրիստոսին: Դու երջանիկ ես, բայց նույնպիսի ուրախություն բերում է քաղցր երազն էլ: Եթե հետաքրքիր երազ ես տեսել, տրամադրությունդ առավոտյան գերազանց է: Բայց դա միևնույն է երազ է միայն, և նրանից ոչ մի օգուտ չկա:

Ինչու՞ չէին նկատում Հիսուսին: Նա ինքն էլ ասաց. "Դուք թողել եք նրան, ով կենդանի է": Իսկ երբ նա մահացավ, միլիոնավոր մարդիկ սկսեցին փակել աչքերը, երևակայել նրան և ուրախանալ: Եվ նրանց մեջ կային նրանք, ովքեր սեփական ձեռքերով խաչել էին նրան: Նույն մարդիկ հիմա շոյում էին իրենց Քրիստոսի մասին երևակայություններով ու պատրանքներով, որովհետև երևակայության այդպիսի խաղը ոչ թե կրակ է, այլ սփոփանք: Այն հանգստացնում է. "Այո, ես տեսել եմ Քրիստոսին":

Գալիս են ինձ մոտ և ասում են. "Ես տեսա Քրիստոսին", իսկ հետո այնպես են նայում ինձ, որ միայն մնում է ասել. "Այո, իհարկե, ոչ ոք չէր էլ կասկածում": Եվ նրանք գնում են երջանկացած՝ դրանք երեխաներ են, ում խաղալիք են նվիրել: Եթե ասես նրանց. "Հիմարություն է այդ, ուղղակի հնարանք է", նրանք կնեղանան և էլ երբեք չեն գա: Ի՞նչ իմաստ կա գալ մեկի մոտ, որը քեզ զրկում է ուրախությունից, չի թողնում հաճելի երազներ տեսնել:

Քրիստոսին չտեսան, երբ երբ նա կենդանի էր, իսկ կարելի՞ է արդյոք հուսալ տեսնել նրան հիմա, երբ նա զուրկ է մարմնական տեսքից: Բայց պատմությունը կրկրնվում է, և քրիստոնյաները Քրիստոսի մասին հիմա դատում են ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես սրանից շատ վաղուց աշակերտները Հիսուսի առջև դատում էին քսանչորս մարգարեների մասին: Այժմ ինքը Հիսուս է մեռած, իսկ դուք առաջվա պես կենդանիներին թողած, մեռյալների մասին եք խոսում:


_Մի անգամ մի քրիստոնյա եկավ ձենի ուսուցչի մոտ: Հյուրն իր հետ բերել էր Աստվածաշունչը և ասաց վանականին. "Ես կուզենայի կարդալ քեզ համար Հիսուսի ասացվածքները": Իսկ այն վանականն ինքն էլ 
կենդանի ուսուցիչ էր: Նա ժպտաց և ասաց. "Կարդա": 

Եվ հյուրը սկսեց կարդալ հատված Լերան աղոթքից: Լսելով մի երկու ֆրազ, ուսուցիչն ասաց. "Այո, դրանք պայծառացածի խոսքեր են": Հյուրը երջանիկ էր, որ Քրիստոսին գովաբանեցին, և շարունակեց ընթերցանությունը: "Այո, 
այո, շատ լավ է, - ընդհատեց նրան վանականը: - Նա, ով ասել է այդ, պայծառացած մեկն է":

Քրիստոնյան շնորհակալություն հայտնեց վանականի ու գնաց: Նրան շատ հաճելի էր, որ բուդդիստը գովել է Հիսուսին: Բայց նա չհասկացավ գլխավորը՝ այն ուսուցիչն ինքն էլ Քրիստոս էր: Եվ նա մի քանի անգամ ասաց. 
"Բավական է: Ծածկիր գիրքդ, ես արդեն ամեն ինչ հասկացա: Չէ՞ որ ես ասացի քեզ, որ դրանք պայծառացածի խոսքեր են, քեզ էլ ի՞նչ է պետք":_

Եթե հյուրին հետաքրքրեր ճշմարտությունը, այդ խոսքերից հետո նա ուշք կդարձներ իր՝ վանականի վրա: Նրա միտքը մի շատ բնական հարց կգար. "Իսկ ո՞վ է, մեր մեջ ասած, պնդում Հիսուսի պայծառացած լինելը": Գիրքն արդեն պետք չէր լինի: Ինչի՞դ է պետք մեռածը, եթե առջևումդ կենդանին է կանգնած: Բայց հյուրի համար ավելի թանկը գիրքն էր: Նա, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, հետո հաճախ էր պատմում այդ դեպքի մասին իրեն մտերիմ քրիստոնյաներին: "Հիսուս իսկապե՛ս պայծառացած է եղել: Գնացել էի ես մի բուդդիստի մոտ... Իսկ չէ՞ որ դուք հասկանում եք, թե բուդդիստին որքան դժվար է հասկանալ Հիսուսին: Բայց ինձ գերազանց վանական հանդիպեց, նա անմիջապես հասկացավ ինչն ինչոց է":

Գալ կենդանիների մոտ միայն այն պատճառով, որ նրանք գովաբանեն մեռյալներին... Հիշեք սա, չէ՞ որ շատ հաճախ դուք էլ ճիշտ նույն կերպ եք վարվում:


Այսօրվա համար բավական է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ԴԱՐՁԻՐ
ԱՅԳԵՊԱՆ


Զրույց  քսանմեկերորդ*



_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Երբ դուք ծնում եք դա ձեր մեջ, 
այն, ինչ դուք ունեք, կփրկի ձեզ: 
Եթե դուք չունեք դա ձեր մեջ, 
այն, ինչ չունեք ձեր մեջ, 
կսպանի ձեզ:

Հիսուս ասաց. 
Թող նա, ով փնտրում է, 
չդադարի փնտրել, 
քանի դեռ չի գտել, 
և, երբ նա գտնի, 
նա կտատանվի, 
և, եթե նա տատանվի, 
նա կզարմանա, 
և նա կթագավորի ամեն ինչի վրա:

Եվ նա ասաց.
Նա, ով տիրապետի այս խոսքերի մեկնությանը, 
մահ չի ճաշակի:_


Ցանկացած որոնումների մեջ՝ դու ինքդ քեզ ես փնտրում: Ինչի էլ ձգտես, հոգու խորքում փնտրում ես միայն քեզ: Ահա թե ինչու արտաքին որոնումները միշտ ապարդյուն են: Նույնիսկ հարստության մասին են երազում, որպեսզի գտնեն իրենց: Իսկ երբ փողը հայտնվում է, հասկանում ես, որ ամեն ինչ իզուր էր. հարստություն կա, իսկ քեզ նրա մեջ չես գտնի: Բանն այն է, որ փողը չէր, որ քեզ պետք էր, դու ուղղակի սխալ նպատակ էիր դրել, և հիմա, ընդհակառակը, ինքդ քեզանից ավելի ես հեռացել:

Մարդու ինչի՞ն է պետք հարստությունը: Որպեսզի ավելի լիարժեք ապրի, որպեսզի կյանքն ավելի հարուստ, լիառատ դառնա: Գիտակցությունը սովորեցնում է. "Ի՜նչ կյանք առանց փողի": Նա պնդում է. "Առանց բարեկեցության լուսավոր ապագա չես տեսնի": Նա հարցնում է. "Ինչպե՞ս կպահպանես քեզ կործանումից, եթե փող չունես": Հարստությունը՝ պաշտպանություն է մահից, իսկ մարդ կյանք է փնտրում: Բայց հետո, երբ փողը հայտնվում է,  հասկանում ես հանկարծ, որ հարստությունը ոչ մի բանից չի փրկի: Իսկ եթե այն չի կարող փրկել մահից, ուրեմն մի՞թե կյանքն ավելի լիքը կդարձնի: Ոչ, դու ճիշտ տեղում չես փնտրում...

Իսկ մեկ ուրիշը ձգտում է իշխանության ու հասարակական դիրքի: Ի՞նչ է նրան պետք իրականում: Ամենազորություն՝ այնպիսի ուժ, որը կարողանա նույնիսկ մահը հաղթահարել: Դա երազանք է հոգու խորքում, մարդն ինքը դա չի գիտակցում: Եվ, հասնելով իշխանության, նա հասկանում է, որ իրականում աղքատ է մնացել:

Այստեղից էլ տարիմաստությունը. կյանքում յուրաքանչյուր հաջողություն վերջին հաշվով ձախողում է դառնում: Ես չեմ հոգնում կրկնել այդ. չկա ավելի խոշոր անհաջողություն, քան հաջողությունը: Քանի դեռ ոչինչ չի ստացվում, դու կարող ես անիրականալի երազանքներ ունենալ: Դու դեռ կարող ես հուսալ, որ ապագայում կհասնես հաջողության: Իսկ երբ հաղթում ես, հույսեր այլևս չեն մնում: Հաջողությունը եկել է, իսկ հոգումդ նույն դատարկվածությունն է, միայն թե դու այն ավելի սուր ես զգում. շուրջ բոլորդ լիակատար առատություն է, իսկ ներսդ՝ աղքատություն: Շուրջդ լույս է, իսկ հոգուդ մեջ՝ խավար: Շուրջդ եռում է կյանքը, իսկ քո ներսում՝ մահն է: Ահա թե ինչու կրոնն առանձնապես կարևոր տեղ է գրավում հենց հարուստ և ուժեղ հասարակարգում:

Աղքատ երկրում կրոնը չի կարող մեծ նշանակություն ունենալ՝ այնտեղ դեռ ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ են տապալման ենթարկվել: Նրանց համար հաջողության հետևից ընկնելը դեռ ինչ-որ բան նշանակում է, նրանք ունեն, թե ինչ փնտրել դրսում: Նրանք համոզված են, որ երբ նոր տուն կամ մի կույտ փող հայտվի, երջանկությունն անպայման կգա: Աղքատն, ի տարբերություն հարուստի, դեռ կարող է ապրել հույսերով: Իսկ եթե հարուստը դեռ ունի հույսեր, նա դեռևս աղքատ է, դեռ հաջողության չի հասել:

Բուդդան լքեց իր պալատը, Մահավիրան հրաժարվեց արքայությունից: Նրանք հասան հաջողության, և այդ հաջողությունը նրանց համար ձախողում դարձավ: Նրանք հասկացան, որ բոլորովին էլ այնտեղ չեն փնտրել, որ լրիվ այլ կողմ պետք է գնալ: Եվ նրանք շրջադարձ կատարեցին. արքաներից աղքատներ դարձան: Առաջինը ցնցոտիներով էր ման գալիս, իսկ երկրորդը նույնիսկ հագուստ էլ չուներ: Այդպես է գալիս ըմբռնումը. հաջողությունը դառնում է ձախողում, իսկ անկումը հրահրում է հայացքների փոխակերպում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ինչու՞ ուրեմն հաջողությունը ձախողում է նշանակում: Որովհետև իրականում մարդուն ոչ փող և իշխանություն է պետք, ոչ լիություն և վստահելի ապագա, ոչ նոր տուն կամ էլի ինչ-որ բան: Նրան հավերժական հայրենիք է պետք, որտեղից արդեն ոչ մի տեղ գնալ չես ուզի: Նրան հավերժական հանգիստ է պետք, անխախտ խաղաղություն և անդորր: Ահա թե ինչ է նա փնտրում՝ հարազատ տուն: Դա շինություն չէ, այլ հոգու այն վիճակը, երբ քեզ զգում ես այնպես, ասես տանը լինես: Եվ ոչ թե փող է պետք մարդուն, այլ պաշտպանություն մահից: Նա ձգտում է այնպիսի կյանքի, որին նույնիսկ մահը չի կարող իշխել:

Այս կյանքը վաղ թե ուշ կկտրվի: Ամեն ակնթարթ մեզ բզկտում է վախը. ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ապրել հանգիստ, եթե ապրում ես ծխացող հրաբուխի վրա: Ցանկացած պահի այն կարող է ժայթքել, արդեն մի ակնթարթ հետո դու, հնարավոր է, չես լինի: Նույնիսկ եթե հարյուր տարի արդեն ապրել ես, ինչպե՞ս էլի ձգես:

Բոլորովին վերջերս գիտնականները սկսեցին խորհել այդ մասին, չէ՞ որ այժմ մեր առջև հնարավորություն է բացվել մարդկային կյանքը երկարացնել անվերջ: Միայն մեր դարում մարդիկ սովորեցին քրոմոզոմների մեջ բջջային մակարդակի վրա փոխել տեղեկությունները: Ուրեմն, այդ դեպքում կարելի է բջջի մեջ նոր ծրագիր ներդնել. կյանքի ժամանակաշրջանը պետք է կազմի, ասենք, երեք հարյուր տարի: Այսօր ամեն մեկն ապրում է մոտ յոթանասուն տարի, որովհետև ծնողները մեր մեջ թողնում են հին, բնական ծրագիրը: Բջիջը գիտի, որ մարդ ապրում է յոթանասուն տարի: Բայց, եթե փոխենք այդ թիվը բջջային մակարդակի վրա, մարդը կարող է ապրել, որքան ցանկանա: Դա մարդկանց բաղձալի երազանքն է. հաղթահարել մահը և ապրել որքան ասես երկար:

Գիտնականներն այդ հայտնագործությունն ընդամենը մի քանի տարի առաջ են արել: Անմահությունը հնարավոր է դարձել, բայց ի հայտ է եկել մեկ ուրիշ խնդիր: Գիտնականները ենթադրում էին, որ այդպիսի հայտնագործությունը բոլորին կերջանկացնի և մարդիկ կդադարեն վախենալ մահից: Բայց ոչ, սպասումները չիրականացան: Ամեն ինչ լավ կշռադատելով, գիտնականները հասկացան. այժմ, երբ մարդ ապրում է յոթանասուն տարի, նա ընդամենը յոթանասուն տարի է տանջվում վախից: Իսկ եթե նա սպասի մահվան երեք հարյուր տարի, վախն էլ կձգվի այդ ամբողջ ժամկետի վրա: Վախը կհզորանա՛ միայն, Ինչպե՞ս այն կարող է վերանալ: Թող նույնիսկ գիտես, որ ապրելու ես երեք հարյուր տարի՝ բայց այդ տարիներն էլ անց ես կացնելու այն նույն հրաբուխի վրա: Վախը մահվան հանդեպ չի կարող վերանալ:

Մարդ փնտրում է կյանք առանց մահվան սպառնալիքի: Իսկ այդպիսի կյանքն ամեն մեկի ներսում է՝ այդ դու ինքդ ես, որը քո ներսում է: Ահա թե ինչու ինքդ քեզ շոշափել չես կարող. ձեռքդ հոգուդ մեջ չես մտցնի, ձեռքերը դուրս են ուղղված, նրանք նախատեսված են արտաքին աշխարհի համար: Ոտքդ էլ ներս չես դնի, և պետք էլ չէ, այնտեղ չկա տարածություն, որտեղ կարելի է քայլել: Աչքերդ էլ ներս չեն նայում, դրա կարիքն էլ չկա: Մարմինը միայն նրա համար է մտածված, որպեսզի ապրես արտաքին աշխարհում, իրերի և ուրիշ մարդկանց միջև:

Իսկ ներսում քեզ ոչինչ պետք չէ: Առանց այն էլ այնտեղ ամեն ինչ անբասիր է: Այնտեղ ոչինչ պետք չէ բարելավել, ամեն ինչ այնպես է, ինչպես պետք է լինի:

Մարդ փնտրում է ինքնիրեն, իր էությունը՝ իսկ այն ամենակարող է: Ոչ մի իշխանություն նրա հետ համեմատվել չի կարող: Բայց այդ ամենակարողությունը գալիս է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ դառնում ես Բուդդա կամ Հիսուս: Այո, կարելի է լինել Նապոլեոն կամ Այնսթայն կամ Բերտրան Ռասսել, բայց նույնիսկ նրանք էլ ամենակարող չէին: Կարելի է որքան ասես գիտելիք կուտակել, բայց հոգիդ առաջվա պես տգետ կմնա, քանի դեռ չես դարձել Հիսուս կամ Զրադաշտ: Միայն նրանք ամեն ինչ գիտեն:

Մարդը ցանկանում է լինել ամենակարող, ամենագետ, ամենամուխ: Հիշեք այս երեք խոսքերը: Լատիներենում նրանք սկսվում են _omni_  նախածանցով, իսկ սա ծագում է սանսկրիտյան _աում_  արմատից: _Աում՝_  սա ամբողջ Տիեզերքի խորհրդանիշն է: Նրանում երեք հնչյուն կա. _ա-ու-մ:_  Այս երեք հնչյունից են ծնվում մնացած բոլորը: _Աում՝_  սա հնչողության հիմքն է, մնացած բոլոր խոսքերի և ձայների միաձուլումը: Ահա թե ինչու հնդիկներն ասում են, որ _Աում՝_  ամենասրբազան, ամենավեհ մանտրան է, որ նրանում է թաքնված ամենայն գոյը:

Լատիներենում այդ երեք բառերը՝ ամենակարող, ամենագետ, ամենամուխ, - ծագու են _Աում_-ից և մատնանշում են նրան, ով հզոր է, ինչպես _Աում,_  ում մեջ նույնքան գիտելիք կա և ով, ինչպես _Աում,_  թափանցում է աշխարհում ամեն ինչի մեջ: Դա այն է, ինչը դարձել է Տիեզերք, Ամենայն Գոյ: Եվ, քանի չես հասել դրան, չի կարող լինել ոչ հանգիստ, ոչ երջանկություն, ոչ հոգեկան բավարարվածություն: Իսկ մինչ այդ կմնաս նույն աղքատը և կշարունակես կյանքից մուրալ մեկ այս, մեկ այն: Քանի դեռ աշխարհում ամեն ինչ չես դարձել, արքա էլ չես դառնա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ հիմա եկեք լսենք Հիսուսի հրաշալի խոսքերը: Նա հանելուկային բաներ է ասում.


_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Երբ դուք ծնում եք դա ձեր մեջ, 
այն, ինչ դուք ունեք, կփրկի ձեզ: 
Եթե դուք չունեք դա ձեր մեջ, 
այն, ինչ չունեք ձեր մեջ, 
կսպանի ձեզ:_

Տարօրինակ է, ճի՞շտ է: _"Երբ դուք ծնում եք դա ձեր մեջ..."_  - բայց դա արդեն քո մեջ է, արդեն կա: Դա այն է, ինչը պետք է աճի, դրսևորվի, ծավալվի, բայց այն արդեն այստեղ է, դա մանանեխի սերմն է... Այն արդեն քո ներսում է՝ Աստվածայինի սերմը, Աստծո արքայության միջուկն արդեն կա: Պետք է միայն օգնել նրան, թույլ տալ, որ աճի, և այդ ժամանակ... _"այն, ինչ դուք ունեք, կփրկի ձեզ":_  Այն ձեր մեջ արդեն կա՝ և այն կփրկի: Բայց եթե չստացվի,_ "...եթե դուք չունեք դա ձեր մեջ, այն, ինչ չունեք ձեր մեջ, կսպանի ձեզ":_

Եթե բաց թողնեք հնարավորությունը... Իսկ ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ հին հրեական "մեղք" բառը նշանակում էր "վրիպում, նշանին չդիպչել"... Եթե վրիպեցիր, ուրեմն մեղք ես գործել: Մանանեխի սերմն արդեն կա, բայց, եթե այն բերքատու հողի մեջ չգցես, եթե չջրես, եթե իսկական այգեպան չդառնաս... Դուք ձեր մեջ կրում եք այդ սերմը, և այն առայժմ մեռած է, շղթայված իր պատյանի մեջ: Դուք այն դեռ հողի մեջ չեք գցել: Եվ դուք վախենում եք, որ այն կմեռնի: Որոշակի իմաստով դա ճիշտ է. սերմը պետք է մահանա, և միայն այդ ժամանակ լույս աշխարհ կգա ծառը: Յուրաքանչյուր զարգացում՝ մահ է և նոր ծնունդ: Նախկինը պետք է վախճանվի, միայն այդպես է ինչ-որ նոր բան ծնվում: Սերմին մեռնել է պետք՝ իսկ դուք շատ եք վախենում դրանից և ամբողջ ուժով պահպանում եք նրան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Մի այսպիսի լեգենդ կա: Մի արքա ուներ երեք որդի, և բոլորն էլ ընտիր. խելոք, ուժեղ, գեղեցիկ և տաղանդավոր: Եվ արքան ոչ մի կերպ չէր կարողանում որոշել, թե նրանցից որ մեկին իրեն ժառանգորդ դարձնի, 
ով պետք է կառավարի երկիրն իրենից հետո: Իսկ արքան արդեն ծեր էր և տարիների հետ բոլորովին չէր ջահելանում: Բայց որոշում ընդունելը շատ էր դժվար. որդիները մեկմեկու ոչնչով չէին զիջում, 
ամեն մեկը մեծ ունակություններ ուներ: Եվ արքան խոդհուրդ հարցրեց մի իմաստունից: Իմաստունը մտածեց և ինչ-որ ելք գտավ: Հետևելով իմաստունի խորհրդին, արքան հայտարարեց, որ որոշել է ուխտագնացություն կատարել, 
կանչեց որդիներին և ամեն մեկին տվեց հազվագյուտ ծաղիկների սերմերի հավասար քանակություն: "Պահպանեք այս սերմերը ձեր աչքի լույսի պես, - կարգադրեց նա զավակներին: - Այնպես, 
ասես դրանից է կախված ձեր կյանքը: Երբ հետ վերադառնամ, ամեն մեկիցդ հարցնելու եմ ամենայն խստությամբ": Եվ ճանապարհ ընկավ:

Ավագ որդին մտածեց... Որպես ամենամեծը, նա ավելի մեծ փորձ ուներ, մնացածից ավելի հաշվենկատ ու խորամանկ էր, և այդ պատճառով որոշեց, որ ավելի լավ է փակի սերմերը սնդուկի մեջ: "Կվերադառնա հայրս, 
իսկ ես կհանեմ դրանք սնդուկից, և նրանք բոլորն անվթար կլինեն": Ավագ որդին ընտրեց ամուր կողպեք ունեցող ամենահուսալի սնդուկը, կողպեց սերմերը բանալիով, իսկ բանալուց վայրկյան անգամ չէր բաժանվում, չէ՞ որ հայրը զգուշացրել էր, 
որ կորստի համար խիստ պատժելու է:

Միջակ որդին դատեց այսպես. "Եթե փակեմ սերները սնդուկի մեջ, ինչպես մեծ եղբայրս արեց, սերմերը կարող են վնասվել մետաղի հետ շթվելիս: Իսկ հայրս ասել է, որ սերմերի անվնաս լինելը կյանքի և մահու խնդիր է: 
Ուրեմն ի՞նչ անել": Նա գնաց շուկա, վաճառեց սերմերը, և որոշեց այսպես. "Ամենալավը սա է. սերմերը վաճառեցի, փողը կպահեմ, երբ հայրս վերադառնա, նոր սերմեր կգնեմ: Սերմերը սերմեր են, ո՞վ է տարբերելու մեկը մյուսից: Միաժամանակ  
հորս կտամ նոր, թարմ և առողջ սերմեր: Համ էլ հայտնի չէ, թե նա երբ կվերադառնա՝ կարող է, մի քանի տարի հետո: Նա այդ մասին ոչինչ չասաց, այնպես որ ժամանակ դեռ շատ կա: Եվ բավակա՛ն է մտածել այդ սերմերի մասին": Մի խոսքով, 
նա սերմերը վաճառեց, իսկ փողը մի կողմ դրեց:

"Իզուր չէէ, որ հայրիկն այս սերմերը մեզ տվեց, - այդ ամբողջ ժամանակ մտածում էր կրտսեր որդին: - Սրա մեջ պետք է ինչ-որ գաղտնի իմաստ լինի": Նա դեռ շատ երիրտասարդ էր, պարզամիտ, կյանքում հմտացած չէր: "Քանի որ սրանք սերմեր են, 
ուրեմն պետք է աճեն", - որոշեց նա: Սերմը աճ է պահանջում: Արժեքավոր է ոչ թե սերմը, այլ այն, ինչ նրանից աճում է: Սերմը՝ զարգացում է, ձգտում դեպի ինչ-որ ավելի մեծը: Ինքնին սերմը ոչ ոքու պետք չէ: Սերմը զրկվում է իմաստից, 
եթե չի աճում և ինչ-որ այլ բան չի դառնում: Նա ուղղակի անցման ժամանակաշրջան է, այլ ոչ թե վերջնական  նպատակակետ: Նա միջանկյալ վիճակ է, կամուրջ դեպի գլխավոր նպատակը: Խորհելով այդ մասին,
 կրտսեր որդին գնաց այգի և տնկեց սերմերը:

Հայրը վերադարձավ մոտ մեկ տարի անց և անմիջապես կարգադրեց կանչել որդիներին: Ավագ որդին գաղտնի ուրախանում էր. "Կրտսեր եղբորս մոտ ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չի մնացել: Ի՞նչ է նա հիմա անելու, հետ է փորելու հողի՞ց: Ինչպե՞ս է հետ վերադարձնելու սերմերը: Նրանցից արդեն ամբողջ թփեր են աճել: Իսկ միջակ եղբայրս ուղղակի խորամանկորեն մի սերմերը փոխել է մյուսներով: Ես տեսա, թե ինչպես էր նա վազվզում շուկայով ու նոր սերմեր գնում":

Միջակ եղբայրն այդ ժամանակ նույնպես հպարտ էր իրենով: "Մեծին կպատժեն: Կոփված սնդուկի մեջ սերմերը հաստատ նեխել են արդեն: Իսկ փոքրն ընդհանրապես պարզ չէ, թե ինչ մասին էր մտածում: Չէ՞ որ հայրս հստակորեն ասաց. 
պահպանել սերմերը, նա ստուգելու է: Չէ, անկասկած, ես ամենախելոքը վարվեցի":

Իսկ կրտսեր եղբայրը բոլորովին չէր էլ մտածում, թե ով է ավելի խելոք: Նա ոչ ոքու հետ չէր մրցում: Նրան մի բան էր հետաքրքիր. "Հայրիկն ասաց, որ սերմերը պետք է պահպանել: Բայց սերմերը՝ դա միջանկյալ վիճակ է, 
այլ ոչ թե նպատակակետ: Պահպանել նրանց կարելի է մի ճանապարհով. տնկել հողի մեջ, որպեսզի աճեն: Իսկ ինձ մոտ նրանք աճել են, և ծաղիկները շուտով հազար նոր սերմեր կբերեն": Եվ նա հաճույքով ակնկալում էր,
 թե ինչպես է հորը ցույց տալու իր սքանչելի այգին:

Լսելով ավագ որդուն, հայրը գոչեց. "Ա՛յ քեզ հիմար: Սերմերը սնդուկներում ու նկուղներում չեն պահում, նրանց չեն կողպում՝ այդպես սերմերը կարող են միայն մեռնել: Սերմը պահպանում են այլ կերպ. նրան դնում են հողի մեջ, 
որ նա անհետանա և ծնվի նորից":

Միջակ որդուն նա ասաց. "Դու մեծ եղբորիցդ քիչ ավելի խելոք ես: Դու, համենայն դեպս, գոնե գլխի ընկար, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում սերմերը մեռնում են: Բայց դու ունես նույնքան սերմ, որքան ես քեզ տվել էի, 
իսկ պահպանել սերմը նշանակում է նրանից հազար նորը ստանալ: Եթե պահպանում ես սերմը, այն հազարապատիկ բազմանում է":

Իսկ կրտսեր որդին ուղղակի բերեց հորն այգի և ասաց. "Ներիր, հայրիկ, ես նրանց չպահպանեցի: Ես չպահեցի նրանց սնդուկում և չվաճառեցի շուկայում: Ես ուղղակի տնկեցի քո սերմերը: Նրանք այստեղ են, 
բայց արդեն հասցրել են ծաղկած թմբեր դառնալ: Շուտով շատ սերմեր կլինեն, և ես շատ ավելին կվերադարձնեմ քեզ":

"Ապրե՛ս, - ուրախացավ արքան: - Դու էլ հենց կլինես մեր երկրի արքան: Կա միայն մեկ միջոց պահպանել սերմերը՝ գցել նրանց հողի մեջ, որպեսզի նրանք մեռնեն և ծնվեն նորից":_

----------

Գաղթական (27.12.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ահա թե ինչի մասին է ասում Հիսուս.


_Երբ դուք ծնում եք դա ձեր մեջ, 
այն, ինչ դուք ունեք, կփրկի ձեզ: 
Եթե դուք չունեք դա ձեր մեջ, 
այն, ինչ չունեք ձեր մեջ, 
կսպանի ձեզ:_

Բայց դուք ձեր ներսը դեռ չեք էլ նայել, դուք պատկերացում անգամ չունեք այն մասին, թե ինչ ունեք: Իսկ այն, ինչ դուք ունեք այս աշխարհում, կսպանի ձեզ, այլ ոչ թե կփրկի: Հարստությունը, իշխանությունը՝ ոչինչ այս աշխարհում չի փրկում: Իրերն իրենց քաշով կարող են ճզմել մարդուն, այլ ոչ թե փրկել: Դուք չափազանց շատ բան եք կուտակել և հիմա խեղդվում եք, իրերի լիառատությունից ձեր նավակը շուռ է գալիս: Բայց նավակից թռնել էլ դուք չեք համարձակվում, չէ՞ որ նրա վրա է ձեր ամբողջ ունեցվածքը՝ և դուք ուզում եք ամեն գնով այն մյուս ափ հասցնել: Բայց իրերը մնալու են այստեղ, այս ափին, նրանց մյուս ափ տեղափոխել անհնար է: Դեռևս ոչ ոքու իր հետ այն աշխարհ որևէ բան վերցնել չի հաջողվել:

Ի՞նչ կարող է իր հետ վերցնել մարդ, երբ մեռնում է: Մեռնելով, նա զրկվում է մարմնից, իսկ ինչ-որ բան տանել հնարավոր է, միայն եթե դու ձեռքեր ունես: Ամենն, ինչ դուք ունեք այս աշխարհում, մարմնին է պատկանում: Երբ կորցնում ես մարմինդ, զրկվում ես ինչ-որ բանի տիրելու միջոցից էլ: Այս աշխարհից ոչինչ չես տանի, դա ուղղակի անհնար է: Ահա թե ինչու շատ իմաստուններ ասել են. "Այս աշխարհում հարստություն մի կուտակեք, կուտակեք գիտելիքներ: Գիտելիքներ՝ ահա թե ինչ մարդ կարող է իր հետ տանել": Բայց այդ իմաստուններն էլ էին սխալվում: Հիշեք. նույնիսկ գիտելիքներդ քեզ հետ չես վերցնի, որովհետև մարմնի հետ մեկտեղ այստեղ է մնում նաև ուղեղդ, իսկ գիտելիքներդ հենց այնտեղ են կուտակված:

Մեր ուղեղը՝ գիտելիքներ, տեղեկություններ կուտակող հաշվիչ մեքենա է: Այն նույնպես արտաքին գործիք է. եթե Այնսթայնի ուղեղը հեռացնես, նա կզրկվի իր բոլոր գիտելիքներից և շարքային բթամիտ կդառնա: Իսկ եթե հեռացնես Հիսուսի ուղեղը, ոչինչ չի փոխվի, նա կմնա նույնն, ինչ կար, որովհետև Հիսուսները ոչ թե գիտելիք, այլ գիտակցում են կուտակում:

Մարդկանց երեք տիպ գոյություն ունի. առաջինները կուտակում են ամենաարտաքինը՝ իրեր, բայց դրանք մյուս ափ չես տեղափոխի: Երկրորդներն այդքան նյութապաշտ չեն, բայց նրանք էլ են դեպի դուրս նպատակադրված՝ նրանք կուտակում են գիտելիքներ, տվյալներ, թեորիաներ ու աշխարհայացքներ: Նրանք առաջիններից քիչ ավելի խելոք են, բայց միևնույն է հիմար են, որովհետև գիտելիքները պահվում են ուղեղում, իսկ ուղեղը՝ մարմնի մաս է, թող որ ամենակարևոր: Եվ երբ զրկվում ես մարմնից, ուղեղից էլ ես զրկվում: Եվ կա, վերջապես, մարդկանց երրորդ տիպ՝ սրանք կուտակում են գիտակցվածություն, զարգացնում են գիտակցությունը, ամբողջ կյանքը նվիրում են գիտակցում ձեռք բերելուն:

Գիտակցություն՝ ահա մեր սրբազան Եսը: Միայն նրան կարելի է մյուս ափ տանել: Նա, մեր մեջ ասած, առանց այն էլ այն ափին է: Այս աշխարհում գոյություն ունի երկու աշխարհ. այս և այն, նյութի աշխարհը և գիտակցության աշխարհը: Եվ նրանց միջև կա փոխադարձ կապ: Այդ կապող շղթան՝ գիտելիքներն են: Իսկ դուք դեն նետեք թե իրերը, և թե իմացությունը: Զարգացրեք գիտակցությունը, հղկեք գիտակցվածությունը: Որքան ավելի բարձր է գիտակցությունը, այնքան ավելի շատ բան այն ափ կտանեք: Դուք կգաք այնտեղ ոչ թե դատարկ ձեռքերով, այլ հարստացած: Ավելի լավ է աղքատ լինել այստեղ՝ այնպիսի աղքատ, ինչպիսին Բուդդան էր, _բհիկհու,_  - բայց փոխարենը մյուս աշխարհում կդառնաս արքա, չէ՞ որ այն աշխարհ միայն ինքդ ես տեղափոխվում...


_Երբ հրաբուխի ժայթքումը ոչնչացրեց Պոմպեյը, ամբողջ քաղաքը գիշերվա կեսին համակվել էր կրակով: Փլվում էին տնեերը, մարդիկ փախչում էին ուր աչքները կտրի: Եվ ամեն մեկն իր հետ ինչ-որ բան էր տանում, 
չէ՞ որ Պոմպեյը հարուստ քաղաք էր: Մարդիկ քարշ էին տալիս ամենաթանկարժեք բաները՝ ով ոսկի, ով մարգարիտներ, ով դրամ: Գիտնականները հափռում էին իրենց գրքերն ու ձեռագրերը, փորձելով փրկել ամենն, 
ինչ կարելի է փրկել: Եվ միայն մի մարդ էր քայլում դատարկ ձեռքերով՝ նրա ձեռքին միայն իր ձեռնափայտն էր: Եվ, նայելով նրան, բոլորը զարմանում էին, չէ՞ որ այդ րոպեներին նրանց աչքերի առջև 
կործանվում էր իրենց ամբողջ կյանքը: Իսկ այդ մարդն ամբոխի մեջ քայլում էր այնքան հանգիստ, ասես ուղղակի զբոսանքի էր դուրս եկել: Նա, ընդ որում, 
այդպիսի սովորություն ուներ: Ամեն առավոտ տնից դուրս էր գալիս առավոտյան ժամը երեքին, և հիմա հենց նրա զբոսանքի ժամն էր:

Նկատելով նրան, բոլորը հարցնում էին. "Այս ի՞նչ ես անում: Ինչու՞ տանից ոչինչ քեզ հետ չես վերցրել: Շուտով ամեն ինչ կայրվի՛":

"Իսկ ես չունեմ էլ ոչինչ, - պատասխանեց այն մարդը: - Ինձ պատկանող ամեն ինչ առանց այն էլ ինձ հետ է":

"Իսկ ինչու՞ ես դու քայլում այնպես, ասես զբոսնում ես: Այսպիսի դժբախտություն է պատահել, տները փլվում են, մարդիկ վախճանվու՛մ են":

Իսկ այն մարդը ժպտաց միայն և պատասխանեց. "Տեսեք, դուք ամբողջ կյանքներդ կուտակել եք այն, ինչը ենթակա է հրդեի և մահվան: Իսկ ես հարուստ եմ ոգով: Ձեզ համար այս ամենը, կարող է և արհավիրք է, իսկ ինձ համար՝ սովորական առավոտյան զբոսանք":_

Նա միստիկ էր, նա յոգ էր՝ մեկը նրանցից, ում մասին Հիսուս ասում է.


_Երբ դուք ծնում եք դա ձեր մեջ, 
այն, ինչ դուք ունեք, կփրկի ձեզ: 
Եթե դուք չունեք դա ձեր մեջ, 
այն, ինչ չունեք ձեր մեջ, 
կսպանի ձեզ:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եթե աղքատ ես հոգով, ուրեմն, որքան էլ ունենաս արտաքին աշխարհում, սեփական իրերդ վաղ թե ուշ քեզ ճզմելու են իրենց տակ: Իսկ եթե հարուստ ես հոգեպես, անհանգստանալու բան չունես՝ մահը քեզանից ոչինչ չի խլի: Մահից ավելի հզոր է գիտակցվածությունը միայն: Մարդկային կյանքում դա միակ բանն է, ինչն ուժեղ է մահից: Կարո՞ղ ես դու մեռնել, պահպանելով գիտակցությունդ: Ահա թե ինչն է կարևոր, և կարևոր է միայն դա: Բայց եթե դու ապրել ես չգիտակցված, ուրմեն մի՞թե կարող ես մեռնել գիտակցված: Չէ՞ որ նույնիսկ կյանքիդ ընթացքում դու ոչինչ չէիր գիտակցում...

Մարմինն իր մեջ մի մեխանիզմ ունի. ուժեղ ցավի դեպքում մարդ կորցնում է գիտակցությունը, հակառակ դեպքում տանջանքներն անտանելի կլինեն: Ցավազրկիչներից սկսեցին օգտվել համեմատաբար վերջերս, բայց բնությունն արդեն վաղուց հորինել է իր անեսթեզիան: Երբ ցավը հասնում է անտանելի շեմի, մարդը զրկվում է զգացմունքներից: Մարմնի մեջ հատուկ սենսոր կա: Եվ երբ բողոքում են. "Ցավն ուղղակի անտանելի է", դա այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, որովհետև անտանելի ցավի դեպքում մարդ կորցնում է գիտակցությունը:

Անտանելի ցավ ընդհանրապես չի լինում: Տանել ստիպված ես ամեն ինչ, բոլոր տառապանքներն առանց բացառության կարելի է տանել: Ահա թե ինչու ենք մենք ինչ-որ բան գիտակցում, հակառակ դեպքում ուղղակի վեր ընկած կլինեինք առանց զգացմունքների: Իսկ ամենատանջալին աշխարհում՝ մահն է: Դա նույնն է, ինչ վիրահատությունն առանց նարկոզի. մարմնից կտրում են նրա ամենախորին մասը, քե՛զ կտրում են մարմնիցդ, որի հետ դու վաղուց հարազատացել ես: Դա ոչ կույր աղիքի հեռացում է և ոչ էլ նույնիսկ երբ ձեռքդ են կտրել՝ դա մարմնի՛ կտրել է քեզանից: Այդպիսի վիրահատություն նույնիսկ ներկայիս բժիշկներն են անկարող կատարել: Մարդու մարմինն ամբողջովին հեռացնում են իրենից: Իսկ դու ապրել ես նրա մեջ յոթանասուն թե ութսուն տարի, մերվել ես նրա հետ, նույնիսկ համարել ես, որ դու ես: Եվ դա այնպիսի ցավ է, որ անպայման կորցնում ես գիտակցությունդ:

Ամբողջ կյանքը՝ սեփական մահը գիտակցելու նախապատրաստություն է: Ահա թե ինչով պետք է զբաղվի _սանյասինը,_  ահա թե ինչ է պետք ամենքին, ով փնտրում է. լինել պատրա՛ստ: Մի կորցրեք ոչ մի վայրկյան, կորցրածը հետ չես վերադարձնի: Եվ միակ գանձը, որ կարող ես վերցնել քեզ, գիտակցությունն է: Արեք ինչ կուզեք, միայն թե գիտակցե՛ք: Ապրել կարելի է տարբեր կերպ, բայց ներքին որոնումները բոլորի համար միատեսակ են:

Ինչ առևտրականը, ինչ գիտնականը, ինչ բժիշկը, ինչ շինարարը կամ բանվորը՝ չկա ոչ մի տարբերություն: Բոլորի ներքին որոնումները մեկ են՝ դա գիտակցության ամրացումն է: Եվ ժամանակի հետ հասնում ես այնպիսի մակարդակի, որ նույնիսկ մահն անկարող է քեզ զրկել գիտակցվածությունից: Ահա թե ինչի մասին է ասում Հիսուս. ծնիր այն, ինչ ունես քո ներսում: Եթե այն քո մեջ է, այն քեզ կփրկի; եթե քո մեջ այն չկա, ուրեմն կկործանի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ևս մեկ հանելուկային ասացություն ունի: Նա ասում է. _"Նա, ով ունի իր ձեռքի մեջ, - նրան էլի կտան, և նա, ով չունի, այն քիչն, ինչ ունի, - նրանից կխլեն":_ Թվում է, թե անհեթեթությու՛ն է: "Ով ունի, նրան ավելին կտրվի, իսկ ով չունի, եղածն էլ կխլվի":

Նա խոսում է գիտակցվածության մասին, քանզի գիտակցությունն է, որ գիտակցություն է բերում: Սկսելով գիտակցել, անմիջապես սկսում ես գիտակցել ավելի ու ավելի: Ամեն նոր քայլ հեշտացնում է հաջորդը: Իսկ եթե չես գիտակցում, ուրեմն ամեն քայլիդ հետ հեռանում ես գիտակցությունից...


_Մի անգամ գիշերվա կեսին սաստիկ հարբած Խոջա Նասրեդինը սկսեց բռունցքներով թակել ինչ-որ մի տան դուռը: Տանտերը դուրս նայեց պատուհանից, ճանաչեց Նասրեդինին ու գոչեց. "Նասրեդի՛ն, ես քեզ հարյուր անգամ եմ ասել. 
դու շփոթել ես դուռը: Սա քո տունը չէ՛: Գնա քո տուն և թակիր, որքան կուզես: Սա այն դուռը չէ՛":

Նասրեդինը բարձրացրեց գլուխն ու ասաց. "Իսկ դու ի՞նչ գիտես: Միգուցէ դու ինքդ ոչ այն պատուհանից ես դուրս նայում":_

Հարբած մարդն անկարող է պատկերացնել, որ կարող է սխալվել: Սխալվում են միայն մնացած բոլորը: Եվ եթե ձեզ պատահում է տառապել, ուրեմն տառապում եք գիտակցության կորստից: Սխալվում եք ինքներդ, բայց միևնույն է համոզված եք, որ այդ ինչ-որ մեկ ուրիշն է օտար պատուհանից դուրս նայել: Իսկ դուք, ինչ խոսք, միշտ էլ հենց այն դուռն եք թակում:

Իրականում դուք հավերժ սխալվում եք դռնով, որովհետև այս աշխարհում "այն" դռներն ընդհանրապես չկան: Թակել կարելի է ներքին դուռը միայն, իսկ դրանք այս աշխարհից չեն: Ձեր ներսում թաքնված է այնպիսի մի բան, ինչն այս աշխարհից չէ: Դա էլ հենց ձեր գանձն է, դա այն դարպասն է, որի միջով մտնում են Աստծո մոտ: Հիսուս ասում է. "Թող բազմապատկվի այն, ինչ ունես": Մի փոքրիկ ճառագայթ արդեն փայլկտել է, դա գիտակցվածության թույլ առկայծում է՝ գիտակցությունը խավար է, մշուշապատ, համարյա անթափանցելի, առայժմ ոչինչ չես էլ պարզի: Բայց դա արդեն տեղի է ունեցել, և այդ պատճառով մարդը վեր է բարձրացել մնացած բոլոր կենդանիներից:

Մեր մեջ է ներթափանցել գիտակցության առաջին ցոլքը, բայց այն փոքր է, ինչպես մանանեխի սերմը: Գցե՛ք այն հողի մեջ: Իսկ ի՞նչ է հողը գիտակցության համար: Հնդիկներն այդ հողն անվանում են _սաթսանգ:_  Գնացեք նրանց մոտ, ով ավելի վեր է բարձրացել, նստեք նրանց ոտքերի մոտ և ուղղակի մնացեք կողքներին: Ժամանակի հետ ձեր գիտակցության փոքրիկ ճառագայթն ավելի վառ ու հզոր կդառնա՝ նրան համեմատվել է պետք: Բայց միտքը հակված է գնալ դեպի ավելի ցածրը, և այդ պատճառով միշտ ընկնում եք շրջապատը նրանց, ով ավելի քիչ է գիտակցում: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև այդպիսի շրջապատում զգում ես քո առավելությունը, դա շոյում է ինքնասիրությունդ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բոլորը փնտրում են նրանց, ովքեր մակարդակով ավելի ցածր են, և այդ պատճառով իրենք էլ են ցած ընկնում: Հիսուսին մոտ լինելը վշտացնում է, չէ՞ որ նրա կողքին սեփական առավելությունդ չես զգում: Բայց դա թերարժեքության բարդույթ չէ, դու իրո՛ք որ ավելի ցածր ես: Հիսուսի կողքին բոլորն էլ թերարժեք են, չէ՞ որ քո գիտակցությունը կայծ է փոքրիկ, իսկ նրանը՝ շլացուցիչ լույս: Այդ լույսն այնքան վառ է, որ նրա համեմատ դու՝ անլույս խավար ես: Այլ կերպ չի էլ կարող լինել: Փորձեք լուսամփոփը դուրս հանել արևի տակ. այն անմիջապես կխամրի, նրա լույսը չես էլ նկատի: Իսկ եթե տանես մութ սենյակ, լուսամփոփն անմիջապես արևի պես վառ կթվա:

Այստեղից էլ այդ հակվածությունը՝ փնտրել նրանց, ով ավելի ցածր է մակարդակով: Այդպիսին, ջրի պես՝ միշտ ցած է հոսում: Տղամարդը երբեք չի ամուսնանում նրա հետ, ով իրենից խելոք է, հասակով ավելի բարձր է կամ տարիքով մեծ: Ինչու՞: Կենսաբանական տեսանկյունից, կողակից պետք էր փնտրել քեզանից մոտավորապես հինգ տարով մեծ կանանց շրջապատում՝ այդ դեպքում դուք կարող էիք մեռնել նույն օրը... Չէ՞ որ կանայք միջին հաշվով տղամարդկանցից մոտավորապես հինգ տարի ավելի երկար են ապրում: Եթե կանայք հինգ տարով մեծ լինեին ամուսիններից, աշխարհում այրի կին համարյա չէր մնա, իսկ այրի կինը՝ շատ տխուր բան է...

Քսանամյա պատանին պետք է որ ամուսնանար քսանհինգամյա աղջկա հետ, բայց դա վիրավորում է նրա ինքնասիրությունը: Չափազանց բարձրահասակ աղջկա հետ էլ շատերը չեն ամուսնանում, հասակի տարբերությունն էլ է նեղացնում: Նունն էլ վերաբերվում է խելոք կանանց: Ոչ, միտքը ցանկանում է նրան, ով ամեն հարցում ավելի ցածր է:

Նայեք ձեր ընկերներին: Ինչու՞ եք դուք հենց նրանց հետ մտերիմ: Հոգու խորքում դուք ինքներդ էլ գիտեք պատճառը. նրանք ինչ-որ բանով ձեզանից ավելի վատն են, չնայած իրականում դուք ինքներդ՝ սովորական լուսամփոփ եք: Իր առավելությունն ապացուցելու համար միտքը միշտ թերարժեքն է փնտրում: Մարդիկ նույնիսկ ընտանի կենդանիներ են պահում: Եթե նրանք անգամ մարդ սիրել չգիտեն, որտեղի՞ց ուրեմն այդպիսի սեր կենդանիների հանդեպ: Ուղղակի սեփական շանդ կողքին դու քեզ շա՜տ խելոք ես թվում: Մեկ քացի ես տալիս, մեկ շոյում ես՝ ինչ տարբերություն, շունդ մեկ է խաղացում է պոչը և շատ ուրախ է քեզ: Նա ստվերի պես վազում է քո հետևից... Ավելի լավ երկրպագու չես էլ գտնի՛: Ինչու են մարդիկ այդքան սիրում շների՞ն: Ցածրն օգնում է, որ դու քեզ ավելի բարձր զգաս:


_Մի անգամ Խոջա Նասրեդինն իր շան հետ թուղթ էր խաղում: Մի անցորդ տեսավ այդ պատկերն ու շատ զարմացավ. ա՜յ քեզ բան, շունը թուղթ է խաղում... Եվ նա ասաց. "Դուք արտակարգ խելոք շուն ունեք":

"Հեչ էլ խելոք չէ, - պատասխանեց Նասրեդինը: - Ես արդեն նկատել եմ, հենց որ նրա ձեռքը լավ խաղաթղթեր են ընկնում, նա անհանգստացած շարժում է պոչը: Բացարձակապե՛ս իր զգացմունքները թաքցնել չի կարողանում":_

Միտքն ավելի ցածրն է փնտրում, բայց որոշ դեպքերում նույնիսկ շունը կարող է քեզանից խելոք գտնվել: Մեր մեջ ասած, շունն իրոք որ որոշ դեպքերում շատ ավելի բա՛րձր է մարդուց: Նա ավելի ուժեղ է, կարող է կծել և ընդունակ է քեզ ստիպել ծառը բարձրանալ: Իսկ մարդիկ շատ ավելի ցած են ընկնում. մեկ իրեր են գնում, մեկ սիրահարվում են սեփական մեքենաներին՝ չէ՞ որ նրանց հետ ինչ ուզես կանես, մեքենան չի նեղանա: Իրենց տներից, իրերից ու զարդերից նրանք կուռքեր են սարքում: Իրերի համեմատ քեզ անմիջապես իսկական մարդ ես զգում, բնության արքա՛...

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Սաթսանգ_  նշանակում է, որ դու ընտրել ես ընկերակցությունը նրա, ով քեզանից ավելի բարձր է: Միտքը հրահրում է ընտրել նրանց, ովքեր ավելի ցածր են, այնպես որ հետևեք դրան և աշխատեք խուսափել նման բանից, որովհետև ցածրը ցած է ձգում: Գիտակցության թույլ ճառագայթը լիովին կարող է կորչել մթի մեջ...

Ընտրեք բարձրերին, ձգվեք դեպի բարձրը: Այո, դա խոցում է ինքնասիրությունդ, բայց ինքնասիրության մասին ավելի լավ է մոռանաս: _Սաթսանգ_  նշանակում է ինքնասիրության հաղթահարում, պայքար նրա հետ, ձգտում դեպի բարձրը: Չէ՞ որ դուք երազում եք մոտենալ Աստծուն, ուրեմն ինչու՞ է այդքան սարսափելի Հիսուսին կամ Բուդդային մոտիկ լինելը: Մի՞թե նման ճանապարհով կարելի է Աստծո մոտ գալ... Աստված՝ ամենավառ լույսն է, ամենայն գոյի գագաթնակետը, կյանքի գույնը: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հույս ունենալ մտնել Աստծո արքայություն, եթե ցածրն ես ընտրում: Ոչ, դա սխալ ճանապարհ է:

Հիշեք սա: Թող ձեր գլխում լինի մեկ բան. եղեք ամենուր՝ մարդկանց մեջ, ընկերների մեջ, գրքերի մեջ, - բայց երբեք մի մոռացեք, որ աշխարհիս երեսին ավելի բարձրը կա: Միայն նրա կողքին կարելի է քեզ մոռանալ: Միայն սեփական թերարժեքության զգացումը կարող է ազատագրել ինքնասիրությունից: Ձգտեք միայն դեպի բարձրը: Եվ այդ ժամանակ աստիճանաբար, քիչ-քիչ, քայլ քայլի հետևից... այո, այդ ժամանակ դուք անպայման կհանդիպեք Հիսուսին: Իսկ որպեսզի հանդիպեք Աստծուն, պետք է սկզբում հանդիպել Հիսուսին:

Ահա թե ինչ նկատի ունի Հիսուս, երբ ասում է. "Նրա մոտ կարող եք գնալ միայն իմ միջոցով": Ահա թե որն է իմաստը. եթե Հիսուսին չհանդիպեք, աշխարհում ամենաբարձրին էլ չեք հասնի: Քանի չեք ճանաչել Որդուն, չեք տեսնի Հորն էլ, չէ՞ որ Որդին՝ նրա պատգամավորն է: Ավատարները, բուդդաները, տիրթհանկարները՝ սրանք բոլորն Աստծո նախակարապետներն են, Բարձրագույն Լույսի փայլքերը: Քանի նրանց չես նկատել, քանի չես սովորել ապրել նրանց կողքին, քանի քեզ չես ստիպել հարմարվել նրանց հետ, - վերջնական, բարձրագույն ճշմարտության երբեք չես հասնի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Հիսուս ասաց. 
Թող նա, ով փնտրում է, 
չդադարի փնտրել, 
քանի դեռ չի գտել..._


Բանականությունը ննջում է, և որքան ավելի վեր ես բարձրանում, այնքան ավելի ամուր է քունը: Երբ ցած ես գլորվում, նա բավական ուժ ունի, չէ՞ որ սարնիվար շարժումն առանց լարման է տրվում: Այդպես հոսում են ջրվեժի շիթերը՝ ինքնին, առանց լարման: Դժոխք գլորվելու համար ջանքեր պետք չեն, այնտեղ առանց այն էլ կընկնես: Ուղղակի ոչինչ մի արա՝ և արդեն այնտեղ ես:  Դուք առանց այն էլ հոսում եք ավելի ու ավելի ցած, իսկ սանդարամետը՝ մտքի ցածրագույն մակարդակն է: Դա ամենաարտաքինն է և ամենահեռուն, դա գիտակցական սանդուղքի ամենացածր աստիճանն է՝ այն մակարդակը, որտեղ գիտակցություն բոլորովին չկա: Բայց եթե ցանկանում ես բարձրանալ վեր, պետք է ջանք թափես, ստիպված ես մեծ ուժ ծախսել: Ահա թե ինչու է Հիսուս ասում.


_Թող նա, ով փնտրում է, 
չդադարի փնտրել, 
քանի դեռ չի գտել..._


Շատ է պատահել, երբ բանականությունը պնդում է. "Ի՞նչ ես դու անում: Ինչու՞ այսքան ուժ ծախսել: Վե՛րջ տուր դրան, ուրախացիր ու հանգստացիր": Եվ եթե լսես նրա խորհուրդները, անմիջապես հետ ես գցվելու: Մի՛ հավատացեք մտքին: Ով փնտրում է, պետք է համառ լինի, նրան չի կարելի դադարեցնել իր որոնումները, քանի չի գտել:

Առաջին հայացքից, այս խոսքերը հակասում են ձենի գաղափարներին՝ իսկ իրականում, եթե փորձենք հասկանալ, հակասություններ չկան, բայց այդպես թվում է, չէ՞ որ ձենի ուսուցիչներն ասում են. "Ապրիր առանց լարման: Մի լարվիր, հակառակ դեպքում կվրիպես նշանակետից: Ամենաթեթև շարժումը բավական է, որպեսզի սլանաս կողքով: Թուլացիր, թող ամեն ինչ տեղի ունենա ինքնին, ասես դու չկաս էլ աշխարհում, - այդ ժամանակ արդեն նպատակիդ կհասնես": Ահա թե ինչ են նրանք ասում. "Եթե փնտրում ես, չես գտնի: Կգտնես, եթե չփնտրես": Իսկ Հիսուս, թվում է, թե լրիվ այլ բան է ասում: Բայց այդպես չէ, քանզի բոլոր գործողություններից հրաժարվել մարդ ուղղակի անկարող է: Նույնիսկ եթե շատ է ուզում, նույնիսկ եթե ամբողջովին լիցքաթափվել է, որևէ գործունեություն միևնույն է կլինի:

Ձենը՝ նրանց համար չէ, ինչպիսին դուք եք հիմա, իսկ Հիսուս հենց այսօրվա՛ ձեր մասին է խոսում: Եվ, եթե հետևեք Հիսուսի խոսքերին, ժամանակի հետ կարելի է անցնել նաև ձենի: Ե՞րբ է վրա հասնում այդ բեկումը: Երբ անսահման հոգնես ջանքերից, երբ անես ամենն, ինչ կարող էիր, երբ ուժերիդ լարումը հասնի իր գագաթնակետին: Հետո արդեն ոչինչ չի մնա անելու, ոչինչ այլևս կարելի չի լինի անել՝ և դու ակամա ստիպված կլինես հրաժարվել գործողություններից, չէ՞ որ ուղղակի ուժ այլևս չի մնացել: Բայց դա տեղի է ունեցել ոչ այն պատճառով, որ ինքդ ես ցանկացել կանգ առնել: Երբ բոլոր ուժերդ ծախսվում են որոնումների վրա, դու կանգ ես առնում հակառակ քո ցանկության, դա բնական թուլացում է: Եվ այդ ժամանակ դա տեղի է ունենում. ջանքերի լիակատար բացակայություն, քանի որ դրանք անհնար են: Պատկերացրեք մի մարդու, որը վազում էր, վազում էր, վազում էր և այնքան է ուժասպառ եղել, որ հիմա նույնիսկ ոտքը շարժել չի կարող: Նույնիսկ եթե ատրճանակի փողի տակ ստիպես շարժվել, նա ուղղակի չի կարող...


_Կար-չկար, մի գորտ կար, և մի անգամ մի ավերված գյուղական ճանապարհի վրա նա պատահաբար ընկավ անվահետքի մեջ: Անվահետքն այնքան էր խորը, որ գորտին ոչ մի կերպ չէր հաջողվում այնտեղից դուրս պրծնել: Նա 
ուժից ընկել էր արդեն, բայց այդպես էլ ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել: Նրա շուրջ հավաքվել էին մտերիմները, բոլորը ջանում էին ինչ-որ կերպ օգնել՝ բայց անարդյունք: Երեկոյան կողմ մտերիմները տխուր գնացին իրենց տները, մտածելով այն մասին, 
որ մինչև առավոտ խեղճն, իհարկե, կվախճանվի արդեն՝ չէ՞ որ նա ուղիղ ճամփի մեջտեղում է, անվահետքի մեջ: Արթնանալով առավոտյան, բոլորն իրենց գցեցին ճանապարհի վրա և տեսան, որ գորտն իր համար 
ցատկոտում է ազատության մեջ: "Ինչպե՞ս դա քեզ հաջողվեց: Ինչպե՞ս դուրս պրծար փոսից: Չէ՞ որ մենք երեկ ամեն ինչ փորձեցինք, սա ուղղակի ինչ-որ հրա՛շք է: Ի՞նչ պատահեց":

"Առանձնապես ոչինչ, - պատասխանեց գորտը: - Հասկանում եք, ուղղակի ես տեսա, որ մոտենում է մի բեռնատար մեքենա: Կատակը՝ կատակ, բայց ես միայն մեկ ելք ունեի՝ շտապ դու՛րս պրծնել":_

Քանի դեռ քեզ ոչինչ չի սպառնում, ամբողջ ուժերդ չես ծախսի: Եվ միայն մահը, քեզ վրա ընթացող բեռնատարը, ստիպում է քեզ գործի դնել ամբողջ ուժերդ առանց մնացորդի: Չէ՞ որ անհրաժեշտ է հնարավորինս շուտ դու՛րս պրծնել: Առաջ այնքան էլ չեր ստացվում, բայց դու առանձնապես չէիր էլ ջանում: Հա, ինչ-որ բան անում էիր, բայց բավական ծուլորեն: Իսկ եթե ջանքերդ ալարկոտ են, ուժասպառության քեզ չես հասցնի: Կա այսպիսի օրենք. ծայրահեղ հոգնածությունն էներգիայի որոշակի ծախս է պահանջում: Դու ինչ-որ բան անում ես, բայց ինքդ էլ լավ ես հասկանում, որ քեզ առանց մնացորդ չես տալիս: Բայց, եթե ինչ-որ բան անում ես կիսով չափ, ոչինչ չի ստացվի: Բեռնատարը դեռ չի երևացել, և դու առաջվա պես նստած ես խորը փոսի մեջ. համ դուրս գալ ես ուզում, համ էլ ափսոսում ես ուժերդ ծախսել: Այո, վատ չէր լինի նորից ազատության մեջ հայտնվել, բայց, մյուս կողմից, փոսը՝ բավական հուսալի ապաստարան է, այնտեղ տաք է և հարմարավետ, իսկ դուրս գալու համար պետք է բոլոր ուժերդ ծախսես...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հիսուս ասում է. "Որոնիր, որոնիր, քանի չես գտել": Մի՛ խնայեք ձեր ուժերը, տվեք դրանք մինչև վերջ, թող ձեր հյուծվածությունը հասնի իր գագաթնակետին՝ և դրանից հետո միայն կարող եք հետևել ձենի գաղափարին: Իսկ եթե ամենասկզբից էլ կառչես ձենից, քեզ միայն վնաս կպատճառես: Արևմուտքում հենց այդպես էլ եղավ. այնտեղ ձենը նորաձևություն դարձավ, չնայած ոչ ոք չէր էլ կռահում, թե որքան աշխատանք էին տարել ձենի ուսուցիչները, նախքան կանցնեին լիակատար անգործողությանը: Բայց ծույլ մտքի համար լիցքաթափվածության գաղափարը շատ սրտամոտ բան է, ահա թե ինչու Արևմուտքում ձենն այդպես արմատավորվեց: Ոչինչ անել պետք չէ՝ ա՜յ քեզ լավ բան: Քեզանից ոչինչ չի պահանջվում, ուղղակի մատնիր քեզ անգործության և վերջ: Դա շատ հաճելի բան է, բայց հասարակ պարապությունից օգուտ չկա:

Նախքան կհասնես այն մակարդակին, երբ կարող ես լիցքաթափվել, պետք է մեծ ջանքեր ներդնել: Եվ այդ լիցքաթափվածությունն ակամա է, այն ինքն իրեն է գալիս, որովհետև դու ուժազրկվել ես և անշարժությունից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ քեզ չի մնացել: Եվ այստեղ ձենը կատարելապես ճիշտ է. վերջնական հայտնությունը գալիս է միայն լիակատար հանգստի ներքո: Բայց Հիսուս նույնպես ճիշտ է. այդ հանգիստը գալիս է միայն ուժերի լիակատար սպառումից հետո: Հիսուս խոսում է սկզբի, իսկ ձենն՝ ավարտի մասին, բայց խոսքը նույն պրոցեսի մասին է:

Եվ ես համոզված եմ, որ ձեզ ավելի օգտակար է Հիսուսի խորհուրդը, չէ՞ որ դուք դեռ նոր եք սկսում ձեր ճանապարհը: Ձենը կարող է մոլորության մեջ գցել, նրա խորդուրդը չափազանց գայթակղիչ է, այն կարելի է սխալ հասկանալ: Ոչինչ մի արա, առանց այն էլ ամեն ինչ լա՛վ է: Ո՛չ, ամեն ինչ այնքան էլ լավ չէ: Եթե ամեն ինչ լավ լիներ, խոսելու բան էլ չէր լինի: Ինչու՞ են այդ ժամանակ բոլորն ինձ մոտ գալիս: Ինչու՞ հետաքրքրվել ինչ-որ ձենով: Ինչու՞ որոնել Հիսուսին: Եթե առանց այն էլ ամեն ինչ լավ է, ուրեմն ինչի՞ համար է այդ ամենը: Ինչու" եք դուք այնուամենայնիվ որոնում: Ինչու՞ եք ժամանակ ծախսում դրա վրա: Եթե ամեն ինչ առանց այն էլ լավ է, ուրեմն այդ ամենը ժամանակի իզուր ծախս է: Ձեզ պետք չեն ոչ յոգա, ոչ տանտրա, ոչ մնացած ամեն ինչ: Բայց իրականում ամեն ինչ բավականին էլ վատ է: Ձեզ հետ ինչ-որ բան այնպես չէ, դուք չեք ուրախանում, չեք լողում երանության մեջ, երջանկությունը ձեզանից չի թափվում: Դուք քարշ եք տալիս ձեր խղճուկ գոյությունը, հավերժ սգում ու բողոքում եք՝ ձեր հոգին հիվանդ է: Ոչ, ամեն ինչ այնքան էլ լավ չէ, ավելի շուտ ամեն ինչ շատ վատ է:

Լսեք Հիսուսին._ "Թող նա, ով փնտրում է, չդադարի փնտրել, քանի դեռ չի գտել":_  Եվ միայն որոնումների վերջում դուք կհասկանաք, որ ձենի ուսուցիչները նույնպես ճիշտ են: Երբ անեք ամենն, ինչին ձեր ուժը պատում է, ջանքերը կկորչեն ինքնին՝ կսկսվի անգործողությունը: Եվ այդ հանգստի մեջ, այդ անդորրության մեջ, որտեղ չկա ոչ գործունեություն, ոչ շարժում, ոչ ջանք, վրա է հասնում _սամադհին՝_  բացվում է վերջին դուռը: Դա տեղի է ունենում միայն անգործողության ժամանակ, բայց անգործողությունն ուժերի լիակատար սպառում է պահանջում:

Թող յուրաքանչյուրը փնտրի և չդադարի փնտրել, քանի դեռ չի գտել: _"... Եվ, երբ նա գտնի, նա կտատանվի..."_  - այո, որովհետև դա դժվար է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_...Եվ, երբ նա գտնի, 
նա կտատանվի, 
և, եթե նա տատանվի, 
նա կզարմանա, 
և նա կթագավորի ամեն ինչի վրա:_


Ինչու՞: Ինչու՞ է ձեռքբերումը տատանում, ցնցում հրահրում: Որովհետև այն չափազանց մեծ է: Այն հսկայական է, այն այնքան անսահման է, որ երբ նրան տեսնում ես առաջին անգամ, կորցնում ես խուսելուդ ունակությունը: Երբ առաջին անգամ տեսնում ես այն... Զգում ես քեզ այնպես, ասես ամբողջ կյանքդ անց ես կացրել մութ վանդակում, իսկ հիմա քեզ բաց երկնքի, արևի լույսի տակ են հանել: Դա ցնցում է, դու կկոցում ես աչքերդ անտանելի լույսից: Եվ նույնիսկ հետո, երբ աչքերդ բացում ես, շուրջդ այնքան վառ է, որ սկզբում ոչինչ չես էլ տեսնի:

Աստվածայինի հետ առաջին հանդիպումը՝ ցնցում է, չէ՞ որ բազում կյանքերի ընթացքում դու բացարձակապես սխալ ես ապրել: Դու այնքան խեղճուկրակ կյանքեր ես ապրել, որ հիմա, երբ լողում ես երանության մեջ, դժվար է հավատալ, որ այդ ամենն իրոք եղել է: Դու ցնցված ես: Դու հույս էլ չունեիր, որ ամեն ինչ այդպես կլինի, Երազում անգամ դու անկարող էիր նման բան պատկերացնել: Ցանկացած դատողություններ Աստծո մասին... Իսկ ի՞նչ դուք գիտեք, դուք ի՞նչ կարող եք  գիտենալ: "Աստված" բառը բոլորովին էլ Աստված ինքը չէ, աստվածաբանությունն էլ՝ ինքն Աստված չէ: Այո, կարելի է հիշել ասացվածքները գրերից կամ բառարանային հոդվածը, բայց հասկանու՞մ եք դուք արդյոք, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը, երբ ասում եք. "Ես փնտրում եմ Աստծոն"...

_
Մի փոքրիկ նստել, նկարում էր, իսկ մայրիկը հարցրեց, թե ինչ է նա նկարում: Փոքրիկը շատ էր կլանված իր զբաղմունքով ու խնդրեց. "Սպասիր, մի խանգարիր: Ես նկարում եմ Աստծոն":

"Բայց չէ՞ որ ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե ինչպիսին է Աստված, - զարմացավ մայրիկը: - Ոչ ոք նրան չի տեսել: Որտեղի՞ց դու գիտես, թե ինչպիսին նրան նկարել":

"Այ, հենց վերջացնեմ, բոլորը վերջապես կիմանան, թե նա ինչպիսին է", - պատասխանեց երեխան:_

Այդպես իրեն պահում է յուրաքանչյուրը: Ոչ ոք կարգին չգիտի էլ, թե ինչ է փնտրում, պատկերացում չունի, թե որտեղ է իր նպատակը, չի հասկանում, թե ուր է գնում և ինչու: Հոգու մեջ ինչ-որ քաշող բան կա, ահա և վերջ: Քեզ տանջում է ծարավը նրա, ինչը երբեք չես փորձել: Եվ դու գնում ես, ջանում ես՝ իսկ երբ ստացվում է, ցնցում ես ապրում:

Այդ խոսքերը ցույց են տալիս, որ Հիսուս գիտեր... Աստծոն չճանաչողը երբեք այդպես գրել չէր կարողանա, նա երբեք չէր ասի. "Երբ գտնում ես նրան, առաջին հերթին ցնցում ես ապրում": Անտեղյակն այլ կերպ կասեր. "Դա երանություն է, լիակատար երանություն է":

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այո, երանությունը գալիս է, բայց ցնցումից հետո միայն: Աստված՝ աշխարհի ամենամեծ ցնցումն է. դու կատարելապես ճխլված ես, դու անհետանում ես, ընկում ես անհուն անդունդը, դառնում ես ոչինչ, հալվում ես անհետ: Դու ցրվում ես, ինչպես ամպն արևի շողերի տակ՝ լույսը չափազանց շատ է, չափազանց շատ է ճշմարտությունը: Առաջ ապրում էիր ստի մեջ, քո ամբողջ կյանքը հյուսված էր խաբեություններից, խորամանկություններից ու կեղծիքներից: Իսկ հիմա դու ճեղքված ես, մոխրացած ես, ոչնչացած ես: Երբ ծագում է Աստծո արևը, դու զոհվում ես: Ճշմարտության լույսի մեջ դու ուղղակի անհետանում ես: Հիսուս ճիշտ է՝ դա ուժեղագույն ցնցում է:

Բախվելով նրա հետ, շատերը վերադառնում էին, շատերը չէին կարողանում դիմանալ ու հետ էին փախչում: Այդպիսիք երբեք հետ չէին վերադառնում՝ չափազանց սարսափելի է: Ինձ թվում է, թե աթեիստները հենց նրանք են, ովքեր երբևիցէ անցյալում ապրել են այդպիսի ցնցում, և այսօր այնքան են վախենում դա ապրել ևս մեկ անգամ, որ որոշել են Աստծո գոյությանն ընդհանրապես  չհավատալ:

Երբ երեխային քաղցր չես տալիս ու խիստ պատժում ես ամեն կոնֆետի համար, ժամանակի ընթացքում նա այնքան վախեցած է դառնում, որ կոնֆետից կարող է հիվանդանալ: Նա կարող է փորլուծություն ունենալ կամ մեկ այլ փորձանք: Եվ եթե նա պատահաբար հանդիպի հրուշակարանի, կարող է կկոցել աչքերն ու փախչել: Երբ վախենում ես, ավելի հաճախ ուղղակի հերքում ես: "Ոչ մի հրուշակարան էլ չկա", - ինքնիրեն համոզում է փոքրիկը: Եթե ընդունի, որ կա, ուրեմն կան նաև կոնֆետներ, իսկ կոնֆետներն՝ ամենավտանգավոր գայթակղությունն են:

Նախկին կյանքերում ինչ-որ ժամանակ աթեիստներն այքան մեծ ցնցում են ապրել, որ մինչև օրս պնդում են, որ Աստված ընդհանրապես չկա: Այդպիսի հերքման պատճառը՝ սուր վախն է: Սա հոգեբանական խնդիր է, այլ ոչ փիլիսոփայական:

Ես շատ աթեիստների եմ հանդիպել: Բավական է քիչ խորը փորփրես, անմիջապես հասկանում ես, որ նրանք ինչ-որ պատճառով սարսափելի վախեցած են. նրանց վախեցնում է արդեն Աստծո գոյության հնարավորությունն ինքը: Նրանք վախենում են, որ իրենց նորից կձգի դեպի Աստված: Եթե ընդունես, որ նա կա, ուրեմն նորից կուզենաս փնտրել նրան: "Ո՛չ, - գոչում են նրանք: - Չկա ոչ Աստվա՛ծ, ոչ ճշմարտություն, ոչի՛նչ: Այդ ամենը սուտ է, իսկ մեր կյանքը՝_ կույր պատահականությու՛ն":_  Այդպես նրանց համար հեշտ է, դա օգնում է խուսափել արդեն տեղի ունեցած աղետի կրկնությունից...

Հիսուս լիովին ճիշտ է. _"...Եվ, երբ նա գտնի, նա կտատանվի..."_  Երբևիցէ դուք ինքներդ էլ կհամոզվեք դրանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ձեզ մոտ շատերն արդեն ընդհուպ մոտեցել են դրան: Չեն հասել այն մակարդակին, որի մասին ասում է Հիսուս, բայց շատ են մոտեցել: Իսկ հետո դուք գալիս և ասում եք. "Չի ստացվում: Ես չեմ կարողանում խորհրդածել: Չեմ ուզում: Վախենում եմ՝ թվում է, քիչ էլ, և ես կմեռնեմ: Ես ուզում եմ ապրել, այլ ոչ թե մեռնել: Բայց ես վախենում են և տագնապով եմ համակված: Բավական է փակեմ աչքերս ու գնամ խորքերս, և ինձ սկսում է թվալ, թե հիմա կմեռնեմ": Այդ մասին շատ-շատերն են պատմում: Բայց դա բարի նշան է, դա նշանակում է, որ դուք իրոք խորքերն եք հասել, խորհրդածումը ստացվել է: Մի փախեք, չէ՞ որ ամբողջականությունն իր մեջ իսկական գանձեր ունի թաքցրած:

Եվս մեկ քայլ, և դուք կհայտնվեք ցնցման շեմին: Ցնցումը կլինի այնպիսին, որ խաղասեղանին կդրվի ձեր սեփական էությունը, - և այդ պատճառով շատ է մեծ հավանականությունը, որ դուք ուղղակի կփախչեք: Բայց հիշեք. փախուստը նշանակում է, որ բազում հաջորդ կյանքերի ընթացքում դուք չեք համարձակվի հետ վերադառնալ: Դուք ուղղակի կխուսափեք այդ ոլորտից: Ամեն անգամ, երբ սրբազան էությունը ցնցում է ապրում, եղեք զգոն: Մի փախեք: Գնացեք առաջ, գնացեք մինչև վերջ՝ դրա միջով ամեն մեկը պետք է անցնի: 

Եսսենների մոտ՝ իսկ Հիսուս հենց այդ դպրոցին էր պատկանում, - այդ ցնցումն իր անունն ուներ: Նրանք անվանում էին այն "հոգու մութ գիշեր": Բայց դրա միջով ամեն մեկը պետք է անցնի: Առավոտյան լույսը սկսվում է միայն հոգու մութ գիշերվա վերջում: Եվ որքան ավելի մութ է այդ գիշերը, այնքան ավելի ուրախ ես դու, չէ՞ որ արևն անպայման ծագելու է: Ծնունդ առնելով գիշերվա ընդերքում, վաղ թե ուշ այն կերևա երկնակամարում՝ և դա տեղի կունենա շատ շուտ: Որքան ավելի մութ է գիշերը, այնքան ավելի մոտ է արևածագը: Մի՛ փախեք, չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուր առավոտ ծնվում է մութ գիշերում: Գիշերը՝ արևածագի մունետիկն է: Եվ ցնցումը նշանակում է, որ ծննդաբերությունն արդեն սկսվել է՝ ծնվում է հավերժական երանությունը:

Հիսուս ճիշտ է: Ականջ դրեք նրան, հիշեք նրա խոսքերը: Երբևիցէ դա տեղի կունենա նաև ձեզ հետ, այդպիսի օրն անպայման կգա, բայց որքան ավելի շուտ, այնքան ավելի լավ: Նույնիսկ ցնցման առկայությամբ մեջդ կարող ես երանություն գտնել: Ես խոսում եմ ոչ թե այս աշխարհի դժվարությունների մասին, այլ ճշմարտությանը հանդիպելու ժամանակ, ճշմարտությանը մոտենալու ժամանակ կայանալիք ցնցման մասին:

Նման տագնապ ծագում է պայծառացածի կողքին: Երբ գալիս ես նրա մոտ, միշտ ինչ-որ խռովահույզ վախ ես զգում: Ներսումդ ինչ-որ բան դողդողում է, և դու սկսում ես այդ հանդիպումից խուսափելու պատճառներ փնտրել: Քեզ ձգում է դեպի այդ մարդը, բայց հոգումդ աճում է վախը, և դու ակամա մտածում ես, թե ինչպես հեռանաս, ինչպես նրա հետ չհանդիպես: Այո, դժվար է դա՝ դժվար է լինել Հիսուսի ու Բուդդայի կողքին: Բայց դրա միջով պետք է անցնել, դա աճի մասն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_... Եվ, երբ նա գտնի, նա կտատանվի..._


Բայց, եթե նա հեռու չփախչի, չգոցի աչքերն ու փախուստի չդիմի, _"...նա կզարմանա...":_  Նա կզգա խորհուրդը, կզգա հանելուկայինը: Եվ նա կսկսի ծիծաղել և ուրախանալ, չէ՞ որ մութ գիշերվա ընդերքում ծնվեց սքանչելի առավո՛տը: Ցնցումն անցավ, վախի մղձավանջային դժոխքից հայտնվեց երանությու՛նը: Տատասկները փոխակերպվեցին նուրբ ծաղիկների:


_...Նա կզարմանա, 
և նա կթագավորի ամեն ինչի վրա:_

Ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա: Եթե կորչում են ցանկությունները՝ իսկ նրանք վերանում են միայն, երբ գտնում ես քեզ, չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուր ցանկություն՝ ինքդ քեզ, քո սրբազան էությունը գտնելու երազանք է, - եթե հասնում ես մինչև ամենախորքերը, ցանկությունները կորչում են, իսկ նրանց հետ էլ կորչում է մուրացկանը: Ծնվում է արքան, տիրակալը... _"Եվ նա կթագավորի ամեն ինչի վրա":_  Նրա տիրույթն է դառնում ամենայն գոյը:


_Եվ նա ասաց.
Նա, ով տիրապետի այս խոսքերի մեկնությանը, 
մահ չի ճաշակի:_

_"Ով տիրապետի այս խոսքերի մեկնությանը..."_  Նկատեք, ոչ թե բառացի մեկնությանը՝ դրանից օգուտ չկա: Ես ինքս էլ ձեզ բառացի մեկնություն եմ առաջարկում, բայց դա ձեզ դեռևս անմահ չի դարձնի: Ոչ, մեկնությունը պետք է լինի ոչ թե խոսքերով, այլ փորձի հիման վրա: Դա պետք է վերապրել: Խոսքերը ոչինչ չեն բացատրում, ընդհակառակը, նրանք սխալ պատկերացումներ են տալիս: Ըմբռնումը գալիս է միայն շնորհիվ անձնական փորձի, միայն այն է ամեն ինչ բացատրում մինչև վերջ: Հիսուս ասում է. _"Ով ձեռք է բերում այդ խոսքերի մեկնությունը..."_  Ձեռք է բերում՝ նշանակում է ճանաչում է փորձով, անցնում է ցնցման միջով, հոգու մութ գիշերվա միջով, իսկ հետո, երբ տեսնում է խորհուրդը, զարմանում է:

Կա երկու խոսք... Ռուդոլֆ Օտտոն, մեր դարաշրջանի ամենախորաթափանց մտածողներից մեկը, զարմանալի մի գիրք է գրել "Սրբի Մտահղացումը" վերնագրով: Այնտեղ նա կիրառում է երկու հասկացողություններ. "Վեհություն" և "Գաղտնիք": Ցնցման ժամանակ բախվում ես Վեհության հետ՝ դա չափազանց վեհ իրադարձություն է: Դու  մոլորվում ես նրա մեջ, դու անկարող ես հասկանալ, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում: Դու խելագարվում ես, բանականությունդ քարանում է: Դա նրա գործունեության վերջին ակնթարթն է, դրանից հետո բանականությունն ինչ-որ տեղ հետևում է այլևս: Ծավալվում է Վեհությունը՝ հոգևոր երկրաշարժ, ներքին հրաբխի ժայթքում: Անցյալը մասնատվում է, ջարդուփշուր է լինում և հալչում է:

Եվ, եթե կարողացար դիմանալ  Վեհությանը, այն փոխարինվում է Գաղտնիքօվ: Ի՞նչ ասել է հանելուկ: Դա ինչ-որ անասելի և անբացատրելի բան է: Այն երանություն, ուրախություն ու երջանկություն է բերում, բայց գուշակել այն անհնար է: Դա գոյության աղբյուրն է՝ ավելու հեռուն դու անկարող ես մտնել, ուղղակի ոչ մի "ավելի հեռու" չկա այլևս: Գաղտնիքը վերապրում ես, բայց ճանաչել այն անհնար է: Նրան հասնում ես, բայց մտքով ճանաչել այն ի վիճակի չէ ոչ ոք: Այն զգում ես, բայց անիմաստ է նրա մասին ենթադրություններ անել: Դա Գաղտնիք է, վերջնական հանելուկայնություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Եվ նա ասաց.
Նա, ով տիրապետի այս խոսքերի մեկնությանը, 
մահ չի ճաշակի:_


Մահ չի ճաշակի միայն նա, ով ճաշակել է գոյության վերջնական հանելուկայնությունը: Մահ կա միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ կա գիտակցություն: Մահը հնարավոր է միայն էգոյի գոյության պատճառով, այն պատճառով միայն, որ դու քեզ քո մարմինն ես համարում: Երբ զրկվում ես էգոյից ու գտնում ես իսկական քեզ, մահը վերանում է: Մահ կա, միայն քանի դեռ դու ստի մեջ ես:

Իսկ երբ իսկական ես դարձել, մահ արդեն չկա: Ճշմարտությունը չի վախճանվում, այն հավերժ է, դա հավերժական կյանքն է: Բայց մենք պտտվում ենք արատավոր շրջանի մեջ. ստի մեջ կա մահ, մահը հրահրում է վախ, իսկ վախի պատճառով մենք ստիպված ենք պաշտպանել մեզ ավելի ու ավելի շատ ստերով: Դա փակ օղակ է: Հասկացեք, որ դեսուդեն եք ընկել օղակի մեջ, և դուրս թռեք այնտեղից:

Մահը սարսափելի է, քանի գոյություն ունի էգոն: Էգոն աշխարհի ամենակեղծ ու հնարովի բանն է: Իրականում այն ընդհանրապես չկա, և այդ պատճառով դու ստիպված ես անընդհատ ինչ-որ բան հորինել, որպեսզի պահպանես նրա գոյության պատրանքը: Այն՝ իրական չէ: Եթե հրաժարվես նրանից գոնե մեկ օր,  այն ուղղակի կանհետանա: Օրն էլ շատ է, կես ժամն էլ բավական է, նույնիսկ կես րոպեն: Բայց դուք անընդհատ սնուցում եք նրան, ստուգում եք, տեղու՞մ է նա արդյոք, շուռումուռ եք տալիս այսպես ու այնպես, փնտրում եք հուսալի հենարաններ: Ամբողջ կյանքներդ ծախսում եք ուժերդ, որպեսզի պահպանեք պատրանքը, որ դուք ինչ-որ մեկն եք: Բայց մահն անխուսափելի է, իսկ նա քարուքանդ է անում ձեր բոլոր ամրոցները: Այստեղից էլ վախը՝ դու վախենում ես կորցնել ինքնագիտակցումդ, ծնվել նոր մարմնի մեջ և նորից սկսել այդ ամբողջ մղձավանջը:

Մի՛ խաբեք ձեզ: Դադարե՛ք ստել, բավակա՛ն է թաքնվել դիմակների տակ, դարձեք իսկակա՛ն: Եվ եղեք այն, ով կաք իրականում, բավական է ինչ-որ մեկ ուրիշը ձևանալ: Կեղծությունը չի օգնի՝ դա ծանր բեռ է, վաղ թե ուշ այն ձեզ կճզմի: Իսկ կփրկի ճշմարտությունը միայն:

Հիսուս ասաց. "Ճշմարտությունն ազատագրում է, ճշմարտությունը կփրկի: Ճշմարտություն՝ ահա հավերժական կյանքը":

----------


## Sambitbaba

_Եվ նա ասաց.
Նա, ով տիրապետի այս խոսքերի մեկնությանը, 
մահ չի ճաշակի:_


Ես էլ ձեզ նույնը կասեմ. եթե կարողանաք ճաշակել ձեզ, մահ չեք ճաշակի: Եթե ճանաչեք ձեզ, այլևս երբեք մահը չեք ճանաչի: 

Իսկ այն, ինչը կփրկի ձեզ, արդեն այստեղ է: Առայժմ դա ընդամենը մանանեխի սերմ է: Օգնեք նրան աճել: Իսկ որպեսզի իսկապես օգնեք նրան, նրան առաջին հերթին պետք է օգնել մեռնել: Մի խղճացեք սերմին, այն միջոց է, այլ ոչ թե նպատակ: Թող նա վախճանվի, թող տարրալուծվի, որպեսզի ազատություն տա իր մեջ թաքնված նոր կյանքին և հսկայական ծառ դառնա: Պուճուրիկ սերմ՝ և հսկայական ծա՛ռ: Սերմը չես էլ նկատի, իսկ ծառը տեսանելի է հեռվից: Եվ այդ ծառը շատերի համար պատսպարան կդառնա: Հազարավոր երկնային թռչուններ ապաստան կգտնեն նրա սաղարթի տակ:

Ճշմարտությունը կփրկի ոչ միայն ձեզ, այլ, ձեր օգնությամբ, նաև շատերին: Ճշմարտությունը՝ ազատություն է ոչ թե մեկի համար, այն դուռ է հազարների առջև: Երբ մեկը դառնում է լույս, լուսավորվում է ոչ միայն նրա, այլև միլիոնների կյանքերը: Նրա շնորհիվ շատերը կանցնեն այդ ճանապարհով և կհասնեն նպատակին: Դառնալով լույս, դառնում ես ավետաբեր, Փրկիչ, Քրիստոս:

Ես չեմ ցանկանում ինչ-որ մեկին քրիստոնյա դարձնել՝ դա սուտ է և անիմաստություն: Ես ցանկանում եմ ամեն մեկին դարձնել Քրիստոս: Եվ դա հնարավոր է, չէ՞ որ ձեզանից ամեն մեկի մեջ թաքնված է Քրիստոսի սերմը:

Այսօրվա համար բավական է:



*ՎԵՐՋ*

----------

